# ASUS ROG Zenith Extreme X399 ThreadRipper Overclocking / Support



## gupsterg

*** Reserved if required ***


----------



## alucardis666

Just built my Threadripper rig with this board and first boot up won't post, I get post code B2, Load VGA bios... any thoughts here?


----------



## xoqolatl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Just built my Threadripper rig with this board and first boot up won't post, I get post code B2, Load VGA bios... any thoughts here?


I had this issue on early UEFI versions. You need to wait longer, it should progress past B2 eventually - or use flashback to upgrade to 0401 or 0503 UEFI.


----------



## xoqolatl

UEFI 0401 and later don't have Memory Access Mode in UEFI (UMA/NUMA switch) - impossible to switch modes if you don't have Ryzen Master, especially on Linux


----------



## gupsterg

@alucardis666

Do as xoqolatl has advised







.

Use Flashback, there is also latest beta 9964 in OP







. If you have repeat issue please state Q-LED status as well







.


----------



## Sicness

Got it last week and had flashbacks of the earlier C6H days. As of BIOS 0502, I'm unable to run my Sammy B OEM modules higher than 2933MHz, no matter the timings or voltages. I was using the known stable settings from C6H to no avail. Maybe BIOS 9964 helps.

Edit:

I just flashed 9964 and still couldn't post with my 3066MHz C6H settings (ProcODT 53.3), however I just got a post when using 96ohm. I wonder if the quad channel interface needs different resistances than the dual channel AM4 setup?


----------



## gupsterg

Dual rank Samsung B die was 80/96Ω or 43.6Ω on C6H.
Quote:


> Suggested ProcODT values from Elmor/The Stilt for C6H:-
> 
> Samsung B (SR) 2x8GB 53.3Ω / 60.0Ω
> Samsung B (DR) 2x16GB 80Ω / 96Ω
> Samsung B (DR) 4x16GB 43.6Ω
> Hynix A (DR) 2x8GB 53.3Ω
> Hynix A (DR) 4x8GB 40Ω


You may also need to tweak RttNom,RttWr and RttPark, some users of C6H had good sucess with DR by changing those values, also CAD bus config.


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoqolatl*
> 
> I had this issue on early UEFI versions. You need to wait longer, it should progress past B2 eventually - or use flashback to upgrade to 0401 or 0503 UEFI.


Will try flashback now. Thanks!


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Dual rank Samsung B die was 80/96Ω or 43.6Ω on C6H.
> You may also need to tweak RttNom,RttWr and RttPark, some users of C6H had good sucess with DR by changing those values, also CAD bus config.


Gup,

Neither of these settings worked for me on C6H, 53.3 yielded the best results when doing 3000MHz+. 53.3 on ZE didn't post at all, neither did 43.6. 80 allowed me to post but wouldn't boot Windows. I went with 68.6 now and after a brief Memtest, it seems stable with 3066MHz.


----------



## gupsterg

Sweet, those are just suggestions for ProcODT. The Stilt and [email protected] repeatedly stated in C6H thread that really what is right is what you test and need. Yeah real pain but it's price we gotta pay if OC'ing/Tweaking







.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sweet, those are just suggestions for ProcODT. The Stilt and [email protected] repeatedly stated in C6H thread that really what is right is what you test and need. Yeah real pain but it's price we gotta pay if OC'ing/Tweaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's ok. Happy to pay that price









I'm just surprised it differs from X370 that much. BTW, in case anyone was wondering, RTC works on X399 as well.


----------



## gupsterg

I guess the mobo/CPU creates the variation if you are using same RAM kit.

I know on same C6H/RAM but differing CPU I needed differing ProcODT to attain highest RAM clock compared with another CPU, upto ~3500MHz was what I went for.


----------



## LiquidHaus

I was able to achieve a 4.1ghz overclock on my 1920X at 1.33v

I set power delivery settings from Standard to Optimized, which may bump voltage to 1.35v to maintain stability, as well as throughput from 100% to 110%


----------



## Poloasis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> I was able to achieve a 4.1ghz overclock on my 1920X at 1.33v
> 
> I set power delivery settings from Standard to Optimized, which may bump voltage to 1.35v to maintain stability, as well as throughput from 100% to 110%


What type of G-Skill Trident Z RAM are you using?


----------



## Sicness

My 24/7 settings from the C6H (3066, 16-16-16 2T) are now stable with 68.6ohm. 3200 seems tricky and may require Bus tinkering, as I always get an occasional error in Memtest sooner or later.


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poloasis*
> 
> What type of G-Skill Trident Z RAM are you using?


Those are F4-3200C16_-8GTZR, if I read the label correctly. Waiting for more board comparisons to dive in, and a binned CPU, but then will join and am transplanting my 4133 Trident Z (CL19 21-21). I've gotten 3733 on a Maximus VIII Extreme with CL14. I had 4K working, but no improvement in performance with the looser latency. So, those 4 dimms are making the move and that build is being retired to another project!


----------



## alucardis666

Up and running. Using the X62 to cool, anyone else getting high temps? Like... I'm sitting @ 65C @ idle?! CPU @ 3.9ghz...









EDIT: So idk to go by cam software or HW monitor, maybe it's an offset thing here that's throwing me off?


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Up and running. Using the X62 to cool, anyone else getting high temps? Like... I'm sitting @ 65C @ idle?! CPU @ 3.9ghz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: So idk to go by cam software or HW monitor, maybe it's an offset thing here that's throwing me off?


27C offset from the junction to get the die temp. The new HWinfo should have both listed.

Edit: Cam is correct and the HWinfo is showing the junction temp, which is made to kick the fans up higher. If you subtract 27C from it, you get the cam temp (actually 36.5, but close enough).


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajc9988*
> 
> 27C offset from the junction to get the die temp. The new HWinfo should have both listed.
> 
> Edit: Cam is correct and the HWinfo is showing the junction temp, which is made to kick the fans up higher. If you subtract 27C from it, you get the cam temp (actually 36.5, but close enough).


Just updated. It's now showing both. So just disregard the higher one? lol.


----------



## ajc9988

Edit: Yes, the dies are the lower one. Ignore the higher. It is a 27 degree offset just to make sure to leave room for the XFR boost. Nothing to worry about.

Sorry, misread (headache).


----------



## Jbravo33

getting frustrated everytime system needs to restart whether update or install of drivers or utilities it will not repost. just black screen with fans maxed out.


----------



## alucardis666

0 issues here right now.


----------



## springs113

I can't post at all with 4 different memory configs at all. When 4 slots are populated. Bummer, i guess the only thing to look forward to are my water blocks for Vega.


----------



## pmatio

My dominators 3466 are running 3200 at the moment, 3466 no boot, probably anyone have a cool tip. I tried some ProcODT settings but no success.


----------



## Jbravo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmatio*
> 
> My dominators 3466 are running 3200 at the moment, 3466 no boot, probably anyone have a cool tip. I tried some ProcODT settings but no success.


not booting past 3200 myself. trident Z 3600 c 16


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmatio*
> 
> My dominators 3466 are running 3200 at the moment, 3466 no boot, probably anyone have a cool tip. I tried some ProcODT settings but no success.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> not booting past 3200 myself. trident Z 3600 c 16


how many memory modules are you guys using?


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I can't post at all with 4 different memory configs at all. When 4 slots are populated. Bummer, i guess the only thing to look forward to are my water blocks for Vega.


You get similar results in the black and the gray slots? I've had this when using the black slots, all is fine with the gray slots.


----------



## pmatio

i use 2 modules. 3200 without an issue but above it does nothing.
Can you guys explain me why my 1950X have a bad score in the cpu test at time spy? In stock settings i only achieve 6400 Points.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmatio*
> 
> i use 2 modules. 3200 without an issue but above it does nothing.
> Can you guys explain me why my 1950X have a bad score in the cpu test at time spy? In stock settings i only achieve 6400 Points.


It appears that dual channel affects TR performance quite heavily: https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=291116.0


----------



## pmatio

Ah, this explains everything, thank you







i was so shocked about my bad results


----------



## springs113

which memory fits best?


----------



## Jbravo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> how many memory modules are you guys using?


I'm using 4


----------



## pmatio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> which memory fits best?


Both are looking good, it's your choice, corsair for decent lightning and the gskill for more bling bling


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> I'm using 4


I must definitely have a bad board...just my luck 2nd board going back.smh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmatio*
> 
> Both are looking good, it's your choice, corsair for decent lightning and the gskill for more bling bling


I'm going for a white black and gray theme. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## Clukos

Does the Zenith have the Stilt memory presets?

Edit: My timings if anyone wants to try them out, using a 3600C16 G.Skill b-die kit:










Soc: 1.125
vdimm: 1.4 + 1.4 memory boot voltage

2 hours GSAT + 2 hours Aida64 Memory + 400% HCI stable. Memory makes a huge difference with Ryzen so I would expect the same with TR


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Does the Zenith have the Stilt memory presets?


Yes, it does.


----------



## [email protected]

Latest UEFI build 9980

Improves memory overclocking.

Please note, some boards have older firmware for the onboard OLED/Aura, which can cause some strange issues. Please update to the latest version here


----------



## Sicness

@[email protected], it seems you used the same link (to the AURA FW update) twice.


----------



## [email protected]

Fixed


----------



## xoqolatl

Thanks Raja!

Would it be possible to restore Memory Access Mode (UMA/NUMA switch) in UEFI? It's currently impossible to switch if you use Linux and don't have a spare Windows install to boot.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoqolatl*
> 
> Thanks Raja!
> 
> Would it be possible to restore Memory Access Mode (UMA/NUMA switch) in UEFI? It's currently impossible to switch if you use Linux and don't have a spare Windows install to boot.


AMD asked us to remove the function to allow Ryzen Master to control it. In any case, you can still set Interleaving to Channel for UMA, and to Auto for NUMA.


----------



## Sicness

Updated both the Aura FW and BIOS. 9980 causes no problems so far, but doesn't give me better results either. Can't stabilize 3200MHz yet.


----------



## [email protected]

Depends on DIMMs and CPU, I suppose.


----------



## Sicness

Of course. I'll have to revisit some suggestions from the C6H thread, I guess.


----------



## cheddle

Anyone running SLI 1080ti FE's on this board? Out of the box I have the B2 post code error and VGA lit on the 'status light'.

After grabbing the latest BIOS on the asus webpage and using flash back I've got into windows but One video card shows problems in device manager, GPUz doesn't show a 'tick' in the UEFI box and plenty of info is missing - suggests to me the card hasn't initialised correctly.

Any others experiencing problems with two cards? I can't really try just one card easily thanks to waterblocks.


----------



## xoqolatl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> AMD asked us to remove the function to allow Ryzen Master to control it. In any case, you can still set Interleaving to Channel for UMA, and to Auto for NUMA.


Thanks, that works! I think you mean the opposite though: Channel = NUMA, Auto = UMA.
I was trying Auto and Die previously, which didn't change anything.


----------



## Kukielka

@[email protected] About that temperature offset, as far as I know it's 27°C+ now.
Thankfully the struggle with my AM4 plattform is over, u guys patched the offset there.
Will there be a bios update removing the temp-offset? (Pls say yes







)


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kukielka*
> 
> @[email protected] About that temperature offset, as far as I know it's 27°C+ now.
> Thankfully the struggle with my AM4 plattform is over, u guys patched the offset there.
> Will there be a bios update removing the temp-offset? (Pls say yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


when i had my mobo, i was using the beta bios 503. My temp was not in offset anymore. What bios are you using?


----------



## Nizzen

Threadripper has MANY pci-e lanes, but why does the MB only have PCIe
4 x16 (CPU): up to x16/x8/x16/x8









So much for many pci-e lanes on the cpu...

I have now Threadripper 16core @ home, and was shocked when i took a closer look at the MB!


----------



## farcodev

You have also lanes reserved for M2 drives. I don't know if it justify 16/8/16/8. Just my two cents.


----------



## cheddle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheddle*
> 
> Anyone running SLI 1080ti FE's on this board? Out of the box I have the B2 post code error and VGA lit on the 'status light'.
> 
> After grabbing the latest BIOS on the asus webpage and using flash back I've got into windows but One video card shows problems in device manager, GPUz doesn't show a 'tick' in the UEFI box and plenty of info is missing - suggests to me the card hasn't initialised correctly.
> 
> Any others experiencing problems with two cards? I can't really try just one card easily thanks to waterblocks.


Updaing to bios 9980, manually selecting PCIE1 as main (auto was setting to pcie3) and reinstalling drivers has sorted this issue for me.


----------



## farcodev

I cannot use my RAM @ 3200Mhz. I tried anything; either via Ai Overclock Tuner + DOCP DDR4-3200 16-16-16-32 1.35V or manually

Via Ai OC the MB fail the boot and it load the bios

Manually , set at 2933, it works , I can boot, but I got ever crash or AIDA stress test fail

This RAM already fully passed Memtest and the whole system works well when I let default auto setup (and it set the ram at 2133mhz....) with no error at all

I'm lost...

The RAM: G.SKILL F4-3200C16Q-32GTZ 64gb (8*8)


----------



## cheddle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farcodev*
> 
> I cannot use my RAM @ 3200Mhz. I tried anything; either via Ai Overclock Tuner + DOCP DDR4-3200 16-16-16-32 1.35V or manually
> 
> Via Ai OC the MB fail the boot and it load the bios
> 
> Manually , set at 2933, it works , I can boot, but I got ever crash or AIDA stress test fail
> 
> This RAM already fully passed Memtest and the whole system works well when I let default auto setup (and it set the ram at 2133mhz....) with no error at all
> 
> I'm lost...
> 
> The RAM: G.SKILL F4-3200C16Q-32GTZ 64gb (8*8)


That's d-die. 2933mhz is about what you can expect on a ryzen IMC.

3200mhz is definitely possible but you will need to tweak secondary and teriary timings as well as juice the SOC.

I have d-die and I havnt been able to get it stable at 2933... and the asus ROG zenith BIOS seems immature... even if I loosen off the secondary and tertiary timings and force a low frequency like 2400mhz, changing timings off their auto settings reaults in a code 15 no ram at POST.

Guess I'll just wait for Asus to get their BIOS up to scratch. It's a new platform so I'll give it time.


----------



## farcodev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheddle*
> 
> That's d-die. 2933mhz is about what you can expect on a ryzen IMC.
> 
> 3200mhz is definitely possible but you will need to tweak secondary and teriary timings as well as juice the SOC.
> 
> I have d-die and I havnt been able to get it stable at 2933... and the asus ROG zenith BIOS seems immature... even if I loosen off the secondary and tertiary timings off their auto settings I get a code 15 no ram at POST.
> 
> Guess I'll just wait for Asus to get their BIOS up to scratch. It's a new platform so I'll give it time.


Oh OK I see now.

I tried @ 2666Mhz (the max in this card w/o to OC) and it's working and stable.
At least it is better than 2133 until new bios versions will come.

BIG thanks and rep to you!


----------



## cheddle

using bios version 9980 - It looks like LLC setting is broken. Ive tried setting 2, 7 and 8 and they all have no effect on vdroop. ive set 1.22v at idle and upon loading the CPU all cores drop to 1.181v regardless of what LLC I use.


----------



## cheddle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Latest UEFI build 9980
> 
> Improves memory overclocking.
> 
> Please note, some boards have older firmware for the onboard OLED/Aura, which can cause some strange issues. Please update to the latest version here


Raja. When attempting to set manually timings for secondary and tertiary timings (all of them 'looser' than 'auto' or set to 'auto') I get a POST code 15...

even setting loose timings and 2400mhz I get a code 15.

But if I leave them on auto and just set 2666, 16-16-16-36, trc62, cr1 - im totally stable.

Could be a buggy behavior in the BIOS?


----------



## cheddle

FWIW I have 2933mhz running now - cant confirm its totally stable but I have run cinebench and 3dmark a few times...

I am running it with 1.55v on DRAM and 1.3v on SOC. I am not 100% sure on the SOC b

my timings are 16-16-16-36-69-cr2

now if only I could work out why I get stuttering, lag and audio corruption in the windows GUI under heavy IO - and work out why when using SLI in PUBG I get sutter... single card is fine. hmmmm


----------



## Sicness

If the data from X370/Ryzen still has relevance for X399/TR, your SoC and probably also memory voltages are way too high. In the Crosshair VI thread ASUS reps stated that SoC should not exceed 1.2V. You may want to look into ProcODT settings instead to gain stability. I recommend using the search feature in the C6H thread to find some settings for your memory and work from there.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farcodev*
> 
> I cannot use my RAM @ 3200Mhz. I tried anything; either via Ai Overclock Tuner + DOCP DDR4-3200 16-16-16-32 1.35V or manually
> 
> Via Ai OC the MB fail the boot and it load the bios
> 
> Manually , set at 2933, it works , I can boot, but I got ever crash or AIDA stress test fail
> 
> This RAM already fully passed Memtest and the whole system works well when I let default auto setup (and it set the ram at 2133mhz....) with no error at all
> 
> I'm lost...
> 
> The RAM: G.SKILL F4-3200C16Q-32GTZ 64gb (8*8)


I have this set running in 4x4 with 64 docp no problems. Tried updating your bios?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheddle*
> 
> Anyone running SLI 1080ti FE's on this board? Out of the box I have the B2 post code error and VGA lit on the 'status light'.
> 
> After grabbing the latest BIOS on the asus webpage and using flash back I've got into windows but One video card shows problems in device manager, GPUz doesn't show a 'tick' in the UEFI box and plenty of info is missing - suggests to me the card hasn't initialised correctly.
> 
> Any others experiencing problems with two cards? I can't really try just one card easily thanks to waterblocks.


I have txps and the same issue. You need to disable that pcie slot and update the bios, then switch it back and you be fine.


----------



## farcodev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I have this set running in 4x4 with 64 docp no problems. Tried updating your bios?


Yeah, I have the last official on.
Anyway for now it is running at 2666 and fully stable, I will retest when the next bios updates will be released.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farcodev*
> 
> Yeah, I have the last official on.
> Anyway for now it is running at 2666 and fully stable, I will retest when the next bios updates will be released.


Are you oced? As of right now I am not oced but I can run up to 8 sticks at rated.


----------



## farcodev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Are you oced? As of right now I am not oced but I can run up to 8 sticks at rated.


Yep, at 3.7Ghz. Oh OK, it's maybe the reason then.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farcodev*
> 
> Yep, at 3.7Ghz. Oh OK, it's maybe the reason then.


I haven't tried to oc yet as I've been busy. I've only set a manual voltage as the auto is just wayyy too high. I am waiting on a block.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Up and running. Using the X62 to cool, anyone else getting high temps? Like... I'm sitting @ 65C @ idle?! CPU @ 3.9ghz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: So idk to go by cam software or HW monitor, maybe it's an offset thing here that's throwing me off?


also remember these have two nodes node 0 and 1 and both temps are relevant, if one is far askew from the other you gone dun hooked up your cooler wrong


----------



## cheddle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> If the data from X370/Ryzen still has relevance for X399/TR, your SoC and probably also memory voltages are way too high. In the Crosshair VI thread ASUS reps stated that SoC should not exceed 1.2V. You may want to look into ProcODT settings instead to gain stability. I recommend using the search feature in the C6H thread to find some settings for your memory and work from there.


https://overclocking.guide/gigabyte-threadripper-overclocking-guide/
^
gigabyte suggest 1.3v-1.35v for SOC on threadripper. I have seen 1.25v suggesting as the 'max daily' on 1800x in the past.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I have txps and the same issue. You need to disable that pcie slot and update the bios, then switch it back and you be fine.


I got it working in the end but I am REALLY not impressed with the SLI performance. I feel like something is broken... 3dmark graphics score (and GPU utilization) is down compared to my old 5820k and PUBG is a stuttery unplayable mess with SLI enabled (but its fine with a single card) - ive tried 16 core and 8 core modes. im running in local mode. Unreal engine hammers the pcie bus

im also getting windows GUI slow downs under heavy IO including mosue lag... ive 'reset' windows and still have the same result. I would be interested to know if anyone else has this problem... switching to 'local' mode made it better?


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheddle*
> 
> https://overclocking.guide/gigabyte-threadripper-overclocking-guide/
> ^
> gigabyte suggest 1.3v-1.35v for SOC on threadripper. I have seen 1.25v suggesting as the 'max daily' on 1800x in the past.
> I got it working in the end but I am REALLY not impressed with the SLI performance. I feel like something is broken... 3dmark graphics score (and GPU utilization) is down compared to my old 5820k and PUBG is a stuttery unplayable mess with SLI enabled (but its fine with a single card) - ive tried 16 core and 8 core modes. im running in local mode. Unreal engine hammers the pcie bus


Oh, okay. Fair enough. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheddle*
> 
> https://overclocking.guide/gigabyte-threadripper-overclocking-guide/
> ^
> gigabyte suggest 1.3v-1.35v for SOC on threadripper. I have seen 1.25v suggesting as the 'max daily' on 1800x in the past.
> I got it working in the end but I am REALLY not impressed with the SLI performance. I feel like something is broken... 3dmark graphics score (and GPU utilization) is down compared to my old 5820k and PUBG is a stuttery unplayable mess with SLI enabled (but its fine with a single card) - ive tried 16 core and 8 core modes. im running in local mode. Unreal engine hammers the pcie bus
> 
> im also getting windows GUI slow downs under heavy IO including mosue lag... ive 'reset' windows and still have the same result. I would be interested to know if anyone else has this problem... switching to 'local' mode made it better?


This is really good to read, thank you for posting. I have been going back and forth between a 7900x and TR. I had seen somewhere else I can't remember where that someone else was saying SLI performance was lacking and there was issues.


----------



## cheddle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> This is really good to read, thank you for posting. I have been going back and forth between a 7900x and TR. I had seen somewhere else I can't remember where that someone else was saying SLI performance was lacking and there was issues.


I think its actually both platforms at this stage...

Although having a casual peruse of the latest nvidia driver release notes:
http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/385.28/385.28-win10-win8-win7-desktop-release-notes.pdf

page 15 - Changes and Fixed Issues: [SLI][Intel X299]: Low GPU usage resulting in poor performance occurs with the X299.
[200331424]

Ived tried using 'legacy mode - local memory' but i stil get the stuttering... Ill try reseating my GPU's, going back to distributed mode and also backing off my memory overclock to see if that changes anything at all. Ill also try moving my NVMe ssd from the m.2 DIMM module to a pcie riser card (im not sure if the m.2 DIMM module is PCH or CPU connected.)

Im almost hoping there is a driver fix for the really bad stuttering im experiencing with SLI in PUBG on TR, as well as for the desktop lag. Unreal Engine is not designed for SLI and aparnetly enabling it absolutly smashes the PCIe bus with traffic. im connecting the dots here and concluidng that stutter on heavy SLI PCIE load and sutter on heavy NVMe load but im not sure the problem extends beyond my specific windows install/hardware combo or if its even fixable.


----------



## Fallendreams

Hey guys I just received my zenith yesterday.

I'm not sure if anyone has run across any issues with DIMMs. When RAM is populated in C1 and C2 the motherboard goes into bootloop. Turns on and off the motherboard every 2 secs saying memory on the LED screen for split second. I also took quad channel kit from my ESXi host and still failing. Tested each stick of RAM and is booting different rigs in my house. I have gone over memory QVL and memory is valid.

If no ram is installed on DIMM c1 and c2 it will post. I have updated to latest BIOS and same issue. Re-seated the 1950x just in case and still no dice.

I'm assuming the CPU is fine since the PC will post when nothing is in c1 or c2. I went ahead and started RMA with Newegg for replacement.

Just curious if anyone else ran into the same issue with zenith.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Hey guys I just received my zenith yesterday.
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone has run across any issues with DIMMs. When RAM is populated in C1 and C2 the motherboard goes into bootloop. Turns on and off the motherboard every 2 secs saying memory on the LED screen for split second. I also took quad channel kit from my ESXi host and still failing. Tested each stick of RAM and is booting different rigs in my house. I have gone over memory QVL and memory is valid.
> 
> If no ram is installed on DIMM c1 and c2 it will post. I have updated to latest BIOS and same issue. Re-seated the 1950x just in case and still no dice.
> 
> I'm assuming the CPU is fine since the PC will post when nothing is in c1 or c2. I went ahead and started RMA with Newegg for replacement.
> 
> Just curious if anyone else ran into the same issue with zenith.


I did, my previous board did not boot at all with anything over 2 dim slots being populated. It was my second board and I tried several memory kits to make sure the memory kits weren't the problem and they weren't. I have since received my replacement(yesterday afternoon) and I can happily say that I am happy with my purchase now time to mess around...well tomorrow at least. You may have received from the same batch I did however but I assure you once it works, it is good. I tried 4 different memory kits including the kit from my x99 build(dominator plats), it booted with 1 or 2 dimm slots populated, anything more and I got the infinite boot cycle.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Hey guys I just received my zenith yesterday.
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone has run across any issues with DIMMs. When RAM is populated in C1 and C2 the motherboard goes into bootloop. Turns on and off the motherboard every 2 secs saying memory on the LED screen for split second. I also took quad channel kit from my ESXi host and still failing. Tested each stick of RAM and is booting different rigs in my house. I have gone over memory QVL and memory is valid.
> 
> If no ram is installed on DIMM c1 and c2 it will post. I have updated to latest BIOS and same issue. Re-seated the 1950x just in case and still no dice.
> 
> I'm assuming the CPU is fine since the PC will post when nothing is in c1 or c2. I went ahead and started RMA with Newegg for replacement.
> 
> Just curious if anyone else ran into the same issue with zenith.


You need to use the "outer" DIMM slots (A1/B1/C1/D1) before populating the inner. Most of these problems are because of the CPU socket contact. I'd suggest trying to remount the CPU before going through RMA, and make sure it's tightened down all they way.


----------



## Sicness

I experienced the same with the black slots. My board would accept 4 DIMMs only in the gray slots.


----------



## cheddle

https://www.passmark.com.au/download/pt_download.htm

Can someone with TR run the 2D Mark tests and share their results?

1950x (stock clocks) / sli 1080ti - driver 385.13





My TR build is showing some VERY lackluster performance in 2D Mark and my experience of actually USING windows reflects this score.

I am going to test my 1700 / 1080ti system:

Update:

1700 (3.8ghz all core) / single 1080ti - driver 384.76





edit: not quite the same screen however the scores are still relevant
edit2: using driver 378.92 on the 1950x has no change


----------



## Sicness

Sorry, I wont be able to help with this for now. I have a low end AIO on my TR right now which keeps it alive but has the CPU throttle under higher load. EKWB suggests their delivery of my block may be delayed until next week.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I did, my previous board did not boot at all with anything over 2 dim slots being populated. It was my second board and I tried several memory kits to make sure the memory kits weren't the problem and they weren't. I have since received my replacement(yesterday afternoon) and I can happily say that I am happy with my purchase now time to mess around...well tomorrow at least. You may have received from the same batch I did however but I assure you once it works, it is good. I tried 4 different memory kits including the kit from my x99 build(dominator plats), it booted with 1 or 2 dimm slots populated, anything more and I got the infinite boot cycle.


Thanking for confirming.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> You need to use the "outer" DIMM slots (A1/B1/C1/D1) before populating the inner. Most of these problems are because of the CPU socket contact. I'd suggest trying to remount the CPU before going through RMA, and make sure it's tightened down all they way.


Thank you for the input. However, I reseated the CPU and followed the manual when it came to installing RAM into the DIMM Slots.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> Thanking for confirming.
> Thank you for the input. However, I reseated the CPU and followed the manual when it came to installing RAM into the DIMM Slots.


Same here plus i have the Rampage v edition 10, the dimm slots are wired the same. There was definitely something wrong with my dimm slots. We might have gotten a board from the same batch. I'm up and running as i stated earlier though. I still wouldn't write a negative review like others have done on newegg though (it happens). In my 17+years of doing this I've only encountered 4 troublesome boards, I'd say i like my odds.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> Sorry, I wont be able to help with this for now. I have a low end AIO on my TR right now which keeps it alive but has the CPU throttle under higher load. EKWB suggests their delivery of my block may be delayed until next week.


My Ek threadripper block arrives tomorrow


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Same here plus i have the Rampage v edition 10, the dimm slots are wired the same. There was definitely something wrong with my dimm slots. We might have gotten a board from the same batch. I'm up and running as i stated earlier though. I still wouldn't pay a negative review like others have done on newegg though (it happens). In my 17+years of doing this I've only encountered 4 troublesome boards, I'd say i like my odds.


I "lol" when I see those types of review on newegg or amazon. I love the board. I just couldn't live with two of DIMM slots being bad.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*
> 
> I "lol" when I see those types of review on newegg or amazon. I love the board. I just couldn't live with two of DIMM slots being bad.


same here which was why i wanted to test everything out before the 30 day return window. I'll try it with all dimm slots populated as well later on since i have more memory lying around.


----------



## [email protected]

UEFI beta build 9906

More DRAM tuning for compatibility/oc
Added CLDO VDDP Voltage under Tweaker's Paradise
ALSO synchronized hwm CPU temp with monitor


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> UEFI beta build 9906
> 
> More DRAM tuning for compatibility/oc
> Added CLDO VDDP Voltage under Tweaker's Paradise
> ALSO synchronized hwm CPU temp with monitor


I have requested this option so many times for C6H, and thought it could not be done.


----------



## Jbravo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> UEFI beta build 9906
> 
> More DRAM tuning for compatibility/oc
> Added CLDO VDDP Voltage under Tweaker's Paradise
> ALSO synchronized hwm CPU temp with monitor


Are These bios updates? Because I saved the last one to usb then in bios tried to load them and nothing happens. What to do with these rar files. Thx


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> Are These bios updates? Because I saved the last one to usb then in bios tried to load them and nothing happens. What to do with these rar files. Thx


extract out of the rar bro lol. All them cores must have you dizzy.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> Are These bios updates? Because I saved the last one to usb then in bios tried to load them and nothing happens. What to do with these rar files. Thx


did you unzip it and then place the bios file in the main directory of the usb stick?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> extract out of the rar bro lol. All them cores must have you dizzy.


There was one update for Aura that you should run from Windows. And performing that update is recommended!!!

The rest are all UEFI updates that you need to extract using WinRAR.


----------



## Jbravo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> did you unzip it and then place the bios file in the main directory of the usb stick?


Honestly don't remember lol it was a few nights ago and 4am. Will try again when later


----------



## Jbravo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> extract out of the rar bro lol. All them cores must have you dizzy.


Haha. all the resets have me dizzy. Can't say I've had a easy time with TR


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> Haha. all the resets have me dizzy. Can't say I've had a easy time with TR


You do get what you pay for with these platforms. The microcode isn't as slick as Intel's. This is the stuff that none of the review sites have the nous or ability to report.

Make sure you update the Aura firmware, please: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Utility/V1.00.10.zip?_ga=2.184902697.1286503813.1503396288-1754758542.1460646937


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You do get what you pay for with these platforms. The microcode isn't as slick as Intel's. This is the stuff that none of the review sites have the nous or ability to report.
> 
> Make sure you update the Aura firmware, please: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Utility/V1.00.10.zip?_ga=2.184902697.1286503813.1503396288-1754758542.1460646937


Alot better this time around than the ryzen 7 c6h nightmare on launch that I was apart of. Guess they need that slickness for processor dlc


----------



## DanS79

Its just like with cars, it's always better to wait till the second model year when the manufacture has made major changes.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Alot better this time around than the ryzen 7 c6h nightmare on launch that I was apart of. Guess they need that slickness for processor dlc


Intel has a firm grip on memory training. Nobody else comes close.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanS79*
> 
> Its just like with cars, it's always better to wait till the second model year when the manufacture has made major changes.


Yep. The lucky thing here is this is the Ryzen architecture, so what was found on Z370 translates to X399. It's still not as refined as the Intel platforms, though. You'd have to use both to know.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yep. The lucky thing here is this is the Ryzen architecture, so what was found on Z370 translates to X399. It's still not as refined as the Intel platforms, though. You'd have to use both to know.


I don't remember the last time my ram didnt just work at rated speeds on intel, must of been ages ago. So yeah the struggle is real.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yep. The lucky thing here is this is the Ryzen architecture, so what was found on Z370 translates to X399. It's still not as refined as the Intel platforms, though. You'd have to use both to know.


Intel are on their 7/8th iteration of the same base architecture, they should have a more refined platform. Ryzen is new, with whatever comes with it. We'll see if things are better by the time Zen 2 launches









I've found complete stability with the C6H and the 9920 BIOS so I'm quite impressed by the progress we've had the last few months. In any case, the work you guys put at Asus is very impressive, my experience with the C6H pretty much solidified that I'm going Asus with my next build, be it Intel or AMD


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I don't remember the last time my ram didnt just work at rated speeds on intel, must of been ages ago. So yeah the struggle is real.


Most of the memory that's sold is binned on Intel platforms, so that's not surprising in itself. That said, even if you take the best stuff out there, there's are real difference in how comfortable the IMCs are, and where they are able to POST at given frequencies day in, day out. I guess some of this is due to AMD using a third party for the memory controller - a company with roots in embedded designs rather than enthusiast platforms that are made to be overclocked. Don't get me wrong, I think it's great AMD are back in the game, but the adage of getting what you pay for rings true.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Most of the memory that's sold is binned on Intel platforms, so that's not surprising in itself. That said, even if you take the best stuff out there, there's are real difference in how comfortable the IMCs are, and where they are able to POST at given frequencies day in, day out. I guess some of this is due to AMD using a third party for the memory controller - a company with roots in embedded designs rather than enthusiast platforms that are made to be overclocked. Don't get me wrong, I think it's great AMD are back in the game, but the adage of getting what you pay for rings true.


Well for my needs as long as it can get 8 slots to run at 3200 I am a happy camper.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Intel are on their 7/8th iteration of the same base architecture, they should have a more refined platform. Ryzen is new, with whatever comes with it. We'll see if things are better by the time Zen 2 launches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found complete stability with the C6H and the 9920 BIOS so I'm quite impressed by the progress we've had the last few months. In any case, the work you guys put at Asus is very impressive, my experience with the C6H pretty much solidified that I'm going Asus with my next build, be it Intel or AMD


Pretty much why I got the Zenith. It's not even on purpose but the list of asus boards I've owned is long very long. I think the first asus board that got me cemented in asus was the p5 deluxe. Ever since then I've bought one asus board after another often not even on purpose. If the asus guys weren't so involved on the c6h thread I would not have gotten the zenith. Because I knew the rog team would be at it again I got the Zenith over the other boards as my main board.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You do get what you pay for with these platforms. The microcode isn't as slick as Intel's. This is the stuff that none of the review sites have the nous or ability to report.
> 
> Make sure you update the Aura firmware, please: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Utility/V1.00.10.zip?_ga=2.184902697.1286503813.1503396288-1754758542.1460646937


thanks Raja, can't believe i miss that part too.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Intel are on their 7/8th iteration of the same base architecture, they should have a more refined platform. Ryzen is new, with whatever comes with it. We'll see if things are better by the time Zen 2 launches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found complete stability with the C6H and the 9920 BIOS so I'm quite impressed by the progress we've had the last few months. In any case, the work you guys put at Asus is very impressive, my experience with the C6H pretty much solidified that I'm going Asus with my next build, be it Intel or AMD


Intel were miles ahead on the first iteration. Youd have to know what goes into the microcode to understand.

Appreciate the support.


----------



## Jbravo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You do get what you pay for with these platforms. The microcode isn't as slick as Intel's. This is the stuff that none of the review sites have the nous or ability to report.
> 
> Make sure you update the Aura firmware, please: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Utility/V1.00.10.zip?_ga=2.184902697.1286503813.1503396288-1754758542.1460646937


Got it working. Thx. Aura was up to date.

Anyone have any luck with ram above 3200?


----------



## cheddle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You do get what you pay for with these platforms. The microcode isn't as slick as Intel's. This is the stuff that none of the review sites have the nous or ability to report.
> 
> Make sure you update the Aura firmware, please: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Utility/V1.00.10.zip?_ga=2.184902697.1286503813.1503396288-1754758542.1460646937


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Most of the memory that's sold is binned on Intel platforms, so that's not surprising in itself. That said, even if you take the best stuff out there, there's are real difference in how comfortable the IMCs are, and where they are able to POST at given frequencies day in, day out. I guess some of this is due to AMD using a third party for the memory controller - a company with roots in embedded designs rather than enthusiast platforms that are made to be overclocked. Don't get me wrong, I think it's great AMD are back in the game, but the adage of getting what you pay for rings true.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Intel were miles ahead on the first iteration. Youd have to know what goes into the microcode to understand.
> 
> Appreciate the support.


Raja any comment on why the windows 10 GUI is really laggy to use with TR & Nvidia on a Zenith Extreme?

https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/posts/31076713
http://www.overclock.net/t/1636566/asus-rog-zenith-extreme-x399-threadripper-overclocking-support/70#post_26302139

running the AIDA64 cahe and memory benchmark can reproduce this issue


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheddle*
> 
> Raja any comment on why the windows 10 GUI is really laggy to use with TR & Nvidia on a Zenith Extreme?
> 
> https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/posts/31076713
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1636566/asus-rog-zenith-extreme-x399-threadripper-overclocking-support/70#post_26302139
> 
> running the AIDA64 cahe and memory benchmark can reproduce this issue


I've got the exact same problem as you.
Using the profile "Gaming Mode" helps, but still some lag where my old i7 3770K would not.
IE CS:GO often have some lag, In Battlefield 1 using Ultra is not playable anymore.

Resolution is 1440p, connected to an ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q (144Hz G-Sync)

TR 1950X
Corsair H100i v2
Zenith Extreme with UEFI 0503 (have not yet tried versions not uploaded to ASUS support site)
2 packs of "Corsair 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Vengeance LPX Black" (CMK32GX4M2B3200C16) running at 2133MHz, no successful POST at 3200MHz
2x "Gigabyte 980 G1 Gaming" with SLI
Samsung 960 Pro (512GB) and 960 Evo (1TB) in the DIMM.2 riser.
ROG Areion 10G as supplied with Zenith Extreme. (works as it should, ~95MiB/S noted so far when downloading from Uplay on a 1000Mbps connection.

The only glimmer of hope so far, is Diablo 3 when switching from Creators Mode to Gaming Mode. When running spotify in the background the music very rarely stutters and it used to do that every time there was a large pack of monsters.


----------



## cheddle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> I've got the exact same problem as you.
> Using the profile "Gaming Mode" helps, but still some lag where my old i7 3770K would not.
> IE CS:GO often have some lag, In Battlefield 1 using Ultra is not playable anymore.
> 
> Resolution is 1440p, connected to an ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q (144Hz G-Sync)
> 
> TR 1950X
> Corsair H100i v2
> Zenith Extreme with UEFI 0503 (have not yet tried versions not uploaded to ASUS support site)
> 2 packs of "Corsair 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Vengeance LPX Black" (CMK32GX4M2B3200C16) running at 2133MHz, no successful POST at 3200MHz
> 2x "Gigabyte 980 G1 Gaming" with SLI
> Samsung 960 Pro (512GB) and 960 Evo (1TB) in the DIMM.2 riser.
> ROG Areion 10G as supplied with Zenith Extreme. (works as it should, ~95MiB/S noted so far when downloading from Uplay on a 1000Mbps connection.
> 
> The only glimmer of hope so far, is Diablo 3 when switching from Creators Mode to Gaming Mode. When running spotify in the background the music very rarely stutters and it used to do that every time there was a large pack of monsters.


Thanks for confirming.

I find 'local mode' is better than 'distributed mode' but its definitly unacceptable performance.

I can play Hellblade and Rise of the tomb riader quite fine however PUBG is unplayable and discord will have audio stutter and crackling and popping.

The only time I have had similar issues was when I was running crossfire over the PCH on my old h87 motherboard. I can only assume its an absolutley saturated bus somewhere.

If I run the AIDA64 memory benchmark I cant even move my mouse in some tests - and once they finish my mouse will then warp around and do all the movements I just did.

im using four sticks of dual-rank samsung D-die and I was able to get 3200mhz but it wasnt stable. I used 1.3v SOC and 1.55v DRAM

If ASUS cant patch this before my DOA period is over im returning their board and going with AsRock - im a bit let down by the ZE... my mate bought a 1950x and ZE and his board just throws code 55 no matter what ram is used.


----------



## faxfan2002

Hi All,

I've been posting on overclockers UK forum with various woes on this board but I'm glad to say I seem to have got a stable system (finally). My specs are -

Bios 0305
32Gb (4 x 8) Samsung single sided b-die running at 3200 @ 14-14-14-28 - using the 3200 safe profile from memory presets and giving the ram 1.35v
1920x o/clock to 3.8Ghz - 1.35v
1080 FE in SLI
Samsung 960 NVME (plus other storage)

A few notes, I've had memory booting at 3466MHz and stable BUT not with a CPU overclock, the best I managed was 3333 with a 3.7Ghz O/clock - I have a fairly limited and basic knowledge of overclocking (but learning fast) so I'm sure more could be achieved even through voltage tweaking. As @Cheddle mentions above SLI was a pain to get working but that seemed to be combination of an unstable system (thank you cinebench for exposing this!!) and fiddling with SLI (disable / enable slots via dip switches) to get something working well. Additionally windows creators update seemed to mess around with G-Sync but a quick fiddle of in game settings seems to be fine.

If anyone wants to know more information / testing let me know - hope I can help!


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faxfan2002*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I've been posting on overclockers UK forum with various woes on this board but I'm glad to say I seem to have got a stable system (finally). My specs are -
> 
> Bios 0305
> 32Gb (4 x 8) Samsung single sided b-die running at 3200 @ 14-14-14-28 - using the 3200 safe profile from memory presets and giving the ram 1.35v
> 1920x o/clock to 3.8Ghz - 1.35v
> 1080 FE in SLI
> Samsung 960 NVME (plus other storage)
> 
> A few notes, I've had memory booting at 3466MHz and stable BUT not with a CPU overclock, the best I managed was 3333 with a 3.7Ghz O/clock - I have a fairly limited and basic knowledge of overclocking (but learning fast) so I'm sure more could be achieved even through voltage tweaking. As @Cheddle mentions above SLI was a pain to get working but that seemed to be combination of an unstable system (thank you cinebench for exposing this!!) and fiddling with SLI (disable / enable slots via dip switches) to get something working well. Additionally windows creators update seemed to mess around with G-Sync but a quick fiddle of in game settings seems to be fine.
> 
> If anyone wants to know more information / testing let me know - hope I can help!


So, what I might do is let you know some tips that may or may not help.

First, I always get the CPU rock stable on OC before I mess with the memory (all stress tested to stability to guarantee that isn't the issue).

Second, you could run Thaiphoon Burner (free edition) to find out the ram on the chips, download the data sheet on the ram on the PCB, then try timings, adjusted higher for higher speed to leave the raw ns of each timing intact, and see how far it goes (play with the timings between the data sheet ns and the XMP timings to try to achieve stability) with the overclock in place. After no more speed can be attained, testing with TM5 to get a down and dirty, or running P95 to test whether it drops threads, etc. After that is set, do longer tests with P95, OCCT, memtest86+ (on parallel with multiple rounds) to test for stability to make sure that speed is stable. Then start to tighten timings. Start by running SPi32m to get a baseline. Then tighten the primary timings, one at a time, looking at increasing the score. If it decreases, go back to the looser, but faster, timing. Then to the next. Do this for the primary, secondary, etc. Try to get the tREFI and tREFIx9 as high as possible. Be careful, though, as the tRAS should be about double the RAS to CAS (that is a window, meaning if you set the window too small, it will hurt performance, but too big (or loose) and it can hurt). Between the timings, check for stability before moving to the next one, or you won't know where the problem came from. Etc. Hope this helps.


----------



## cheddle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faxfan2002*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I've been posting on overclockers UK forum with various woes on this board but I'm glad to say I seem to have got a stable system (finally). My specs are -
> 
> Bios 0305
> 32Gb (4 x 8) Samsung single sided b-die running at 3200 @ 14-14-14-28 - using the 3200 safe profile from memory presets and giving the ram 1.35v
> 1920x o/clock to 3.8Ghz - 1.35v
> 1080 FE in SLI
> Samsung 960 NVME (plus other storage)
> 
> A few notes, I've had memory booting at 3466MHz and stable BUT not with a CPU overclock, the best I managed was 3333 with a 3.7Ghz O/clock - I have a fairly limited and basic knowledge of overclocking (but learning fast) so I'm sure more could be achieved even through voltage tweaking. As @Cheddle mentions above SLI was a pain to get working but that seemed to be combination of an unstable system (thank you cinebench for exposing this!!) and fiddling with SLI (disable / enable slots via dip switches) to get something working well. Additionally windows creators update seemed to mess around with G-Sync but a quick fiddle of in game settings seems to be fine.
> 
> If anyone wants to know more information / testing let me know - hope I can help!


Glad to hear things are working out!

Can you comment on how the windows interface 'feels'? Is it at all sluggish or laggy when resizing windows?

Could you expand on the dip switches?

Im now using all of the x16 pcie slots (2x gpus, 1x10gbe, 1xNvme ssd) this dosnt seem different from before when I was using just the two GPUs and the ssd dimm.

can you try playing Player Unknowns Battlegrounds and see how it behaves on your system?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheddle*
> 
> Raja any comment on why the windows 10 GUI is really laggy to use with TR & Nvidia on a Zenith Extreme?
> 
> https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/posts/31076713
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1636566/asus-rog-zenith-extreme-x399-threadripper-overclocking-support/70#post_26302139
> 
> running the AIDA64 cahe and memory benchmark can reproduce this issue


Can't guess. Stuff like this can be related to architecture interaction with the drivers/OS. Out of curiosity, what happens when you set the OS power plan to High Performance? If that doesn't help, the issue lies deeper.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheddle*
> 
> Raja any comment on why the windows 10 GUI is really laggy to use with TR & Nvidia on a Zenith Extreme?
> 
> https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/posts/31076713
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1636566/asus-rog-zenith-extreme-x399-threadripper-overclocking-support/70#post_26302139
> 
> running the AIDA64 cahe and memory benchmark can reproduce this issue


Can you detail your AIDA64 numbers?

Just a few ideas:

* Running quad channel memory? (check in OS that you have the full amount)
* I have not tested SLI, but PCI-E slots are connected to different dies. It's possible additional latency is added if the cards are not hooked up to the same die. PCIEX16_1 and PCIEX8_2 are from die 1 (thread 16-31), PCIEX16_3 and PCIE_X8/X4_4 are from die 0 (thread 0-15). Additionally I'd try playing around with the memory access modes (DRAM Interleaving = Channel or Die under AMD CBS) and process affinity.
* Is the GUI still laggy if you use a single VGA? You could also try with/without HPET.


----------



## cheddle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Can't guess. Stuff like this can be related to architecture interaction with the drivers/OS. Out of curiosity, what happens when you set the OS power plan to High Performance? If that doesn't help, the issue lies deeper.


I can confirm I have tested both the 'high performance' plan and also 'ryzen balanced' power plans with no improvment.

I have tried version 17.10 and 17.30 of the AMD chipset drivers. Ive tried 4 different nvidia drivers too. as well as refreshing my windows installation.

I find it difficult to imaigne this is a platform wide problem given how little mention it has had in the press and online. Ill keep trying to test things to find the underlying cause - I am reading of some other users experiencing similar issues to me but not everyone is.

I have a FEEEEEELING its HPET... Can I turn on/off the HPET in the BIOS? I think this is having a signifigant impact on performance. ive been doing some testing remotley and things are looking promising for having it turned off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Can you detail your AIDA64 numbers?
> 
> Just a few ideas:
> 
> * Running quad channel memory? (check in OS that you have the full amount)
> * I have not tested SLI, but PCI-E slots are connected to different dies. It's possible additional latency is added if the cards are not hooked up to the same die. PCIEX16_1 and PCIEX8_2 are from die 1 (thread 16-31), PCIEX16_3 and PCIE_X8/X4_4 are from die 0 (thread 0-15). Additionally I'd try playing around with the memory access modes (DRAM Interleaving = Channel or Die under AMD CBS) and process affinity.
> * Is the GUI still laggy if you use a single VGA? You could also try with/without HPET.


- 4 x 8gb d-die sticks - all detecting, ive tried with both local and distributed mode.

- both cards are in the true x16 slots. this PCIE slot arrangment was the primary reason for purchasing x399/1950x over any other platform. As I understand, the infinity fabric is fast enough for cross-node memory access so it should be fast enough for pcie yeah??

- im not familar with the interleaving modes but I did find them in the BIOS menus. ill do some research.

- my video cards are connected with a solid water-bridge so I cant remove them but I think I can use the dip-switches to disable one card.

- I _thought_ I thought I disabled HPET ill try with and without once I get home. some remote testing is showing promise.

*interestingly:*

if I run 2dmark windows GUI test while running ATTO I get a worse score than running 2dmark windows gui test alone - this 100% reflects the user experience being that while windows is loading or heavy disk usage is taking place there is signifigant windows performance degredation including mouse lag and screen lockups (for example the clock counting seconds in DPC latency checker will literally stop counting for multiple seconds at a time). Even with HPET off.

AIDA64 numbers (recent trial version and older full version...):


----------



## Silent Scone

Probably not relevant, but HPET has also been an issue for me on X299. Very high DPC latency with DX, even at desktop


----------



## cheddle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Probably not relevant, but HPET has also been an issue for me on X299. Very high DPC latency with DX, even at desktop


good to know. So you turned it off on X299?

These new interconnects... I tell ya. lol.

im really hoping SLI isnt just outright bad when using the full pcie slots :-(


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheddle*
> 
> good to know. So you turned it off on X299?
> 
> These new interconnects... I tell ya. lol.
> 
> im really hoping SLI isnt just outright bad when using the full pcie slots :-(


Can't comment on SLI currently, least of all on X399, but yes disabling HPET was night and day for me when the issue arose on the Intel platform. Worth a shot.


----------



## gupsterg

ZE arrived earlier this week







. The amount of elements in the box just made me go WOW







.



Nice weight to board as well. I had a quick measure of VRM HS, ~35mm in height.



Nice backplate on VRM as well.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> EKWB suggests their delivery of my block may be delayed until next week.


I'm waiting as well mate







.


----------



## cheddle

Figured I would upload a pic of my system. EK block is great looking! But it dosnt really clamp down too well and the paste dosnt spread very far. Also noticed it came with am3/4 manual not tr4 but it's not rocket surgery ;-)

Also the included tube of artic grisly was inadequate to provide good thermal paste spread - I had to supplement the application with some spare NT-H1 :-(


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheddle*
> 
> I find it difficult to imaigne this is a platform wide problem given how little mention it has had in the press and online. Ill keep trying to test things to find the underlying cause - I am reading of some other users experiencing similar issues to me but not everyone is.
> 
> I have a FEEEEEELING its HPET... Can I turn on/off the HPET in the BIOS? I think this is having a signifigant impact on performance. ive been doing some testing remotley and things are looking promising for having it turned off.
> - 4 x 8gb d-die sticks - all detecting, ive tried with both local and distributed mode.
> 
> - both cards are in the true x16 slots. this PCIE slot arrangment was the primary reason for purchasing x399/1950x over any other platform. As I understand, the infinity fabric is fast enough for cross-node memory access so it should be fast enough for pcie yeah??
> 
> - im not familar with the interleaving modes but I did find them in the BIOS menus. ill do some research.
> 
> - my video cards are connected with a solid water-bridge so I cant remove them but I think I can use the dip-switches to disable one card.
> 
> - I _thought_ I thought I disabled HPET ill try with and without once I get home. some remote testing is showing promise.
> 
> *interestingly:*
> 
> if I run 2dmark windows GUI test while running ATTO I get a worse score than running 2dmark windows gui test alone - this 100% reflects the user experience being that while windows is loading or heavy disk usage is taking place there is signifigant windows performance degredation including mouse lag and screen lockups (for example the clock counting seconds in DPC latency checker will literally stop counting for multiple seconds at a time). Even with HPET off.
> 
> AIDA64 numbers (recent trial version and older full version...):


Local/distributed mode is the same as DRAM Interleaving. There's additional latency communicating between dies, you will have to try it to see if there's a difference. Also try using affinity to force rendering through the correct die.

Perhaps you can compare with the numbers they're getting here using the Alienware OEM board https://hothardware.com/reviews/amd-threadripper-1950x-performance-preview?page=2


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheddle*
> 
> EK block is great looking! But it dosnt really clamp down too well and the paste dosnt spread very far.


OHhh NOooO!







, perhaps I should cancel order and go the XSPC block?

I've always spread TIM with strip of plastic card on all CPUs for what must seem like an eternity. Always given me a good result. I just seem to prefer that method as know from the 'get go' the contact between CPU/TIM/HS will be 'optimal'.


----------



## cheddle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Local/distributed mode is the same as DRAM Interleaving. There's additional latency communicating between dies, you will have to try it to see if there's a difference. Also try using affinity to force rendering through the correct die.
> 
> Perhaps you can compare with the numbers they're getting here using the Alienware OEM board https://hothardware.com/reviews/amd-threadripper-1950x-performance-preview?page=2


Ahh yes good idea. ill run some benches tonight to compare.

im not familiar with setting affinity?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheddle*
> 
> im not familiar with setting affinity?


https://www.howtogeek.com/121775/how-to-force-windows-applications-to-use-a-specific-cpu/







.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OHhh NOooO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , perhaps I should cancel order and go the XSPC block?
> 
> I've always spread TIM with strip of plastic card on all CPUs for what must seem like an eternity. Always given me a good result. I just seem to prefer that method as know from the 'get go' the contact between CPU/TIM/HS will be 'optimal'.


I'd wait on the EK one


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> UEFI beta build 9906
> 
> More DRAM tuning for compatibility/oc
> Added CLDO VDDP Voltage under Tweaker's Paradise
> ALSO synchronized hwm CPU temp with monitor


Added to OP







. Please book me in for some therapy!







. ASUS version numbers of UEFI releases put's my mental 'fengshui' out of skew!







.

It was going all so well, we had 0502, then 9964, next 9980 and now 9906?!














.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'd wait on the EK one


Oke doke







.


----------



## Sicness

The kind support chap of EKWB threw in a free shirt for the delay and believes they'll be able to ship my block on Monday. In the meanwhile, does anyone have any suggestions for achieving stability at 3200MHz with my 4x16GB modules? 3066 is a no brainer, even with 15-16-16 and 1.05V SoC but I'd run into errors fairly quickly even with 3200 18-18-18 at 1.20V SoC. Tried upping VDIMM to 1.4 as well, the CAD Bus settings from the C6H thread don't seem to work for me as well, neither do the RTT* settings.


----------



## cheddle

OK so! HPET WAS to blame for all of my problems...

to fix it:

Open CMD as an administrator

run:
bcdedit /enum

if you see 'useplatformclock' set to true then run thats your problem

I ran:
bcdedit /set useplatformclock false

bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock

you might get away with just running
bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheddle*
> 
> OK so! HPET WAS to blame for all of my problems...
> 
> to fix it:
> 
> Open CMD as an administrator
> 
> run:
> bcdedit /enum
> 
> if you see 'useplatformclock' set to true then run thats your problem
> 
> I ran:
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock false
> 
> bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
> 
> you might get away with just running
> bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock


Thanks!















This seems to have solved it for me aswell, pending more tests.
Verified HPET was active in Windows 10, and then disabled it with commands above.
Reboot, switch from Gaming Mode to Creators Mode (where lag previously was even worse)
Final reboot and a quick game of CS:GO on my private server. Running smooth, music in the background is not laggy.
I'll try Diablo 3 and Battlefield 1 later tonight, where issues were also noticed.

Tried Doom before any changes above, and it was running smooth (100FPS), might be because of OpenGL and not DirectX.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to have solved it for me aswell, pending more tests.
> Verified HPET was active in Windows 10, and then disabled it with commands above.
> Reboot, switch from Gaming Mode to Creators Mode (where lag previously was even worse)
> Final reboot and a quick game of CS:GO on my private server. Running smooth, music in the background is not laggy.
> I'll try Diablo 3 and Battlefield 1 later tonight, where issues were also noticed.
> 
> Tried Doom before any changes above, and it was running smooth (100FPS), might be because of OpenGL and not DirectX.


Cool, glad that worked for you. Something to do with the latest version of the DX kernel and HPET, I think.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheddle*
> 
> 
> 
> Figured I would upload a pic of my system. EK block is great looking! But it dosnt really clamp down too well and the paste dosnt spread very far. Also noticed it came with am3/4 manual not tr4 but it's not rocket surgery ;-)
> 
> Also the included tube of artic grisly was inadequate to provide good thermal paste spread - I had to supplement the application with some spare NT-H1 :-(


Check the bottom screws securing the cold plate. Sometimes they aren't screwed in properly or all the way flush.


----------



## cheddle

yep - after watching jayztwocents build video I checked them all. the screws were all definitly recessed into the cold plate


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheddle*
> 
> yep - after watching jayztwocents build video I checked them all. the screws were all definitly recessed into the cold plate


I'll be installing mine later tonight. I am waiting to hear back from Ek to confirm I can just swap the tops from another supremacy.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheddle*
> 
> yep - after watching jayztwocents build video I checked them all. the screws were all definitly recessed into the cold plate


I couldn't believe it seeing Jayz video and seeing the block that loose and it would have actually leaked.

So disabling HPET fixed your SLI issues? Gaming Issues?


----------



## [email protected]

UEFI beta build 9910

More memory tuning for dual rank configs.


----------



## Sicness

Your engineers are on fire. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

Thank Shamino.


----------



## pisymbol

Hi all, I posted this on the ROG forum and I wanted to post it here since more and more people are building with this board.

I have an issue where when I power off the system (either in Windows 10 or Linux), both the LEDs and CPU/Chassis fans remain on. Googling has shown that this seems to be and on and off issue with multiple Asus boards. I have already tried flashing to the latest BIOS as well as resetting the CMOS via the CMOS_reset button to no avail. When the machine powers down, the power LED goes off but the fans remain on.

If anyone encounters this issue, please post it here.


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> I couldn't believe it seeing Jayz video and seeing the block that loose and it would have actually leaked.
> 
> So disabling HPET fixed your SLI issues? Gaming Issues?


Can confitm disabling HPET fixed SLI issues that I was having.

Battlefield 1 on Ultra 2560*1440 went from 30-50FPS to 90-120FPS on my rig. (dual Gigabyte GeForce 980 G1 Gaming)
10 minutes on a map and max temp on CPU was 61 degrees celcius. (Corsair H100i v2)


----------



## faxfan2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> Can confitm disabling HPET fixed SLI issues that I was having.
> 
> Battlefield 1 on Ultra 2560*1440 went from 30-50FPS to 90-120FPS on my rig. (dual Gigabyte GeForce 980 G1 Gaming)
> 10 minutes on a map and max temp on CPU was 61 degrees celcius. (Corsair H100i v2)


Could you confirm your bios version? I've tried this on 0503 and it's completely destabilised my system!


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faxfan2002*
> 
> Could you confirm your bios version? I've tried this on 0503 and it's completely destabilised my system!


I'm using UEFI 9906.
Not yet tried 9910, but will soon.

Edit: No overclocking and memory @2133MHz (that's why I want to go to the next UEFI, have not yet fiddled with memory speeds)


----------



## faxfan2002

since disabling HPET (I am using SLI) -

Bios 0305 - stable and works at stock, applying any CPU or memory o/clock crashes windows, everything goes blank with maybe one window that you drag round and it leaves the outline.
Bios 0503 - stable and works at stock, applying any CPU or memory o/clock crashes windows, everything goes blank with maybe one window that you drag round and it leaves the outline.
Bios 9910 - unstable at stock

Trying 9906.... also unstable with any overclock.

I'm all for trying new things and getting things working but this is really beginning to annoy me...









EDIT - it looks like the conclusion I'm reaching is -

Option 1.

Have HPET enabled with SLI - with some stuttering, I do see minor stuttering and the occasional significant frame rate drop i.e. 100fps to 50fps. Overclocks work fine.

Option 2.

Have HPET disabled, very smooth FPS but absolutely no overclocks.

Option 3.

Disable SLI...? I'll try this one next...


----------



## TheGovernment

I got my ek block today and installed everything..... Man, not sure what's up but by default my zenith is ocingn everything to 4.2 and trying to use 1.5v... I got it all manual now and it will at least boot. Lol
Is there any guide to get these stable? I could barely even install Windows. It's constantly crashing/freezing. Out of 20 years of building pcs, I've never had this much trouble with any PC ever. Lol and my x99 ws-e board took out my 5960x!

Sometimes it will reboot, other times I get a error A0 detect HDD and it freezes there. Changed ssds, changed ports same thing, so it must be a setting I'm missing..
I remember seeing a guide on some settings to get them more stable but I can't find it anywhere.

I pulled my ram down to 16 gigs, it was more stable (Corsair led 3200) and I haven't tried to do anything with it yet. I can't install any windows uodates, since it will just freeze in the middle of the update. Took me 15 tries just to install windows without it hanging.

System is
Zenith
1920x
32 gigs Corsair 3200 (currently at 2133) and down to 16 gigs, latest bios.
Evga 1080ti
Creative zxr
Evga 1000 g3

Any help would be awesome!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faxfan2002*
> 
> since disabling HPET (I am using SLI) -
> 
> Bios 0305 - stable and works at stock, applying any CPU or memory o/clock crashes windows, everything goes blank with maybe one window that you drag round and it leaves the outline.
> Bios 0503 - stable and works at stock, applying any CPU or memory o/clock crashes windows, everything goes blank with maybe one window that you drag round and it leaves the outline.
> Bios 9910 - unstable at stock
> 
> Trying 9906.... also unstable with any overclock.
> 
> I'm all for trying new things and getting things working but this is really beginning to annoy me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - it looks like the conclusion I'm reaching is -
> 
> Option 1.
> 
> Have HPET enabled with SLI - with some stuttering, I do see minor stuttering and the occasional significant frame rate drop i.e. 100fps to 50fps. Overclocks work fine.
> 
> Option 2.
> 
> Have HPET disabled, very smooth FPS but absolutely no overclocks.
> 
> Option 3.
> 
> Disable SLI...? I'll try this one next...


Have you tried forcing wintimer resolution to 1ms? This by default SHOULD keep HPET on but at the same time treat it almost as if off.


----------



## cheddle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> I couldn't believe it seeing Jayz video and seeing the block that loose and it would have actually leaked.
> 
> So disabling HPET fixed your SLI issues? Gaming Issues?


Yep!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pisymbol*
> 
> Hi all, I posted this on the ROG forum and I wanted to post it here since more and more people are building with this board.
> 
> I have an issue where when I power off the system (either in Windows 10 or Linux), both the LEDs and CPU/Chassis fans remain on. Googling has shown that this seems to be and on and off issue with multiple Asus boards. I have already tried flashing to the latest BIOS as well as resetting the CMOS via the CMOS_reset button to no avail. When the machine powers down, the power LED goes off but the fans remain on.
> 
> If anyone encounters this issue, please post it here.


You can toggle the RBG ligthing to be on/off when system is on/off from the BIOS menus. not sure about the fan? perhaps try the latest firmware for the display?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faxfan2002*
> 
> since disabling HPET (I am using SLI) -
> 
> Bios 0305 - stable and works at stock, applying any CPU or memory o/clock crashes windows, everything goes blank with maybe one window that you drag round and it leaves the outline.
> Bios 0503 - stable and works at stock, applying any CPU or memory o/clock crashes windows, everything goes blank with maybe one window that you drag round and it leaves the outline.
> Bios 9910 - unstable at stock
> 
> Trying 9906.... also unstable with any overclock.
> 
> I'm all for trying new things and getting things working but this is really beginning to annoy me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - it looks like the conclusion I'm reaching is -
> 
> Option 1.
> 
> Have HPET enabled with SLI - with some stuttering, I do see minor stuttering and the occasional significant frame rate drop i.e. 100fps to 50fps. Overclocks work fine.
> 
> Option 2.
> 
> Have HPET disabled, very smooth FPS but absolutely no overclocks.
> 
> Option 3.
> 
> Disable SLI...? I'll try this one next...


Since I have removed the 'useplatformclock' from from BCDedit list I have been having very smooth gameplay with SLI on and my IO is much imrpoved. my SSD can hit over 2,000mb/s where as with 'useplatformclock' set I was getting 900mb/s

I have been using 9980 and 9906 since changing the HEPT setting. I am currently on 9906.

I played some PUBG with memory at 2933cl16 (1.27v SOC / 1,55v dram on d-die local mode 4 x 8gb sticks) and all cores at 3.92ghz @ 1.35v (drooping to 1.27~ under load... thanks asus, all I want for christmas is some working LLC) - I played a few games then wanted to try out stock CPU settings. I clikc 'reset' in ryzen master and about 4 seconds later my system BSOD'ed - rebooted, kept my memory settings and used ryzen master to set CPU again to stock and so far its been running for 18 hours~ (including gaming, browisng and GPU mining) without a crash.

im overclocking memory in BIOS. CPU in ryzen master.

note: to be honest, im not sure if HEPT is off or on... I have removed 'useplatformclock' all together and thats giving me a good result. I havnt tried to reporduce the problem by adding true/false entry for useplatformclock


----------



## LunaP

Since HPET compares the actual timer value and the programmed target value on equality rather than "greater or equal", interrupts can be missed if the target time has already passed when the comparator value is written into the chip's register.[6] In such a case, not only is the intended interrupt missed, but actually set far into the future (about 232 or 264 counts).[7] In the presence of non-maskable interrupts (such as a System Management Interrupt (SMI)) that do not have a hard upper bound on their execution time, this race condition requires time-consuming re-checks of the timer after setup and is hard to avoid completely. The difficulties are exacerbated if the comparator value is not synchronized with the timer immediately, but delayed by one or two ticks, as some chipsets do.

This could be why its being an issue...and might require a BIOS level fix. Asked a friend and he's suggesting:

Maybe useplatformclock removal at the OS level is the fix
ask them to run a 3DMark Firestrike test and see if they give an error in validation.
It cannot validate with HPET off afaik


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Since HPET compares the actual timer value and the programmed target value on equality rather than "greater or equal", interrupts can be missed if the target time has already passed when the comparator value is written into the chip's register.[6] In such a case, not only is the intended interrupt missed, but actually set far into the future (about 232 or 264 counts).[7] In the presence of non-maskable interrupts (such as a System Management Interrupt (SMI)) that do not have a hard upper bound on their execution time, this race condition requires time-consuming re-checks of the timer after setup and is hard to avoid completely. The difficulties are exacerbated if the comparator value is not synchronized with the timer immediately, but delayed by one or two ticks, as some chipsets do.
> 
> This could be why its being an issue...and might require a BIOS level fix. Asked a friend and he's suggesting:
> 
> Maybe useplatformclock removal at the OS level is the fix
> ask them to run a 3DMark Firestrike test and see if they give an error in validation.
> It cannot validate with HPET off afaik


mine validates fine in firestrike only the drivers fail as the new vega drivers for pubg are not whql.
as for overclocks i am happily sitting at 1.25 v llc3 and 3900 with max temps in ycruncher 2.5b at 68 degrees down from 79 degrees @1.3
plus 30 odd less watts.(now mind this is on a taichi...shh i,m sneaking in for a peak







)
but i have zero issues with hpet off to test run the ycruncher and it will scream at you because hpet is off.


----------



## HawaiiBird

OMG...I was so close to boxing everything and sending it back to newegg.
I scoured the internet trying to find the reason my ASUS Zenith Extreme with Ryzen Threadripper 1950X was SOOOOOO SLOOOOOW. No overclock with default in BIOS, one 960 Pro SSD, 4 sticks of TridentZ and one GTX 1080.When booted to Win10, it was like I had a hardware conflict and the curser was in slow motion with micro stutter. I couldn't even highlight text without crying.
Then I came across this forum and thanks to cheddle, It's ALIVE!
Disabling HPET made a world of difference.


----------



## cheddle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HawaiiBird*
> 
> OMG...I was so close to boxing everything and sending it back to newegg.
> I scoured the internet trying to find the reason my ASUS Zenith Extreme with Ryzen Threadripper 1950X was SOOOOOO SLOOOOOW. No overclock with default in BIOS, one 960 Pro SSD, 4 sticks of TridentZ and one GTX 1080.When booted to Win10, it was like I had a hardware conflict and the curser was in slow motion with micro stutter. I couldn't even highlight text without crying.
> Then I came across this forum and thanks to cheddle, It's ALIVE!
> Disabling HPET made a world of difference.


yep! i was about to send mine back too! how its not a default setting enforced by the AI suite I have no idea...


----------



## faxfan2002

A little update on my issue - with *SLI disabled* and running bios 9906 I reloaded Windows with a 3.8Ghz overclock and everything was fine and very smooth (haven't tested a game yet but you know when you see the "lag" in windows), even a 3600Mhz memory overclock worked fine with no issues and HPET hasn't been enabled.. yet!

I'm doing this stage by stage so the next stage will be to load the system drivers and check a couple of games before moving onto SLI...

Judging from all the other posts / forums it does look like my installation of Windows (it was fresh) that has caused the problem, lucky me I guess.


----------



## cheddle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> UEFI beta build 9910
> 
> More memory tuning for dual rank configs.


im on d-die (dual-rank AFAIK) - im not getting any better results on this BIOS at all. sea of memory errors at anything over 2800mhz (I can sit in windows at 3200mhz but its not stable, no post past 3200)... If I manually set tertiary timings when exiting BIOS it never exists and I have to reboot - then it will never successfully clock and has to be CMOS cleared.

Not being able to appropriately adjust tertiary timings is a serious issue for a high end board. bug fix needed ASAP. If you want a comprehensive list of the settings I am applying that cause it to fail to save and exit bios then please advise but it shouldn't be hard to replicate


----------



## gupsterg

Dunno what members are using for stress testing OC and as it seems that the EK WC block has been delayed til week commencing 4th Sep







. I won't be able to test an issue I found on Y-Cruncher whilst using Ryzen as soon as I hoped. I found later versions of Y-Cruncher could drop threads even on solid profile. Mysticial released a new version posted here, v0.7.3.9474 is also now current release on Y-Cruncher site.


----------



## cheddle

So... a little bit of investigation later and I've found out why this issue with HEPT is creeping up more often than it should.

Installing AI suite adds "'useplatformclock' yes" to the boot record... - AI suite is literally ruining asus threadripper systems...

Would LOVE it if someone could confirm this.

If this so true I feel like ASUS should give me a reward for potentially identifying the cause of RMA's and customers disatisfaction - I myself almost returned my Ryzen gear thanks to the HEPT problem (gee some b-die would be greeeat to play with ;-) )


----------



## Ljugtomten

I have not yet found anything related to this in the setup.inx files for AISuite latest versions, decompiled with SID (Installshield decompiler)..

Is this the kind of memory you'd like to have? 

snap2017-08-25004945.png 32k .png file


Not tried OC for real yet, D.O.C.S with profile for 3200MHz in UEFI 0503 did not complete POST.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> UEFI beta build 9910
> 
> More memory tuning for dual rank configs.


Currently running with everything working as expected. Should I be flashing?


----------



## Sicness

AMD apparently updated their chipset drivers. They list version 17.30 updated on August 25th: https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+10+-+64


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheddle*
> 
> im on d-die (dual-rank AFAIK) - im not getting any better results on this BIOS at all. sea of memory errors at anything over 2800mhz (I can sit in windows at 3200mhz but its not stable, no post past 3200)... If I manually set tertiary timings when exiting BIOS it never exists and I have to reboot - then it will never successfully clock and has to be CMOS cleared.
> 
> Not being able to appropriately adjust tertiary timings is a serious issue for a high end board. bug fix needed ASAP. If you want a comprehensive list of the settings I am applying that cause it to fail to save and exit bios then please advise but it shouldn't be hard to replicate


D-die is what it is for now. Whether or not it improves as time goes by remains to be seen. Remember, most memory is binned on Intel platforms, not on AMD. Timing adjustment limitations are usually due to the Agesa.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheddle*
> 
> So... a little bit of investigation later and I've found out why this issue with HEPT is creeping up more often than it should.
> 
> Installing AI suite adds "'useplatformclock' yes" to the boot record... - AI suite is literally ruining asus threadripper systems...
> 
> Would LOVE it if someone could confirm this.
> 
> If this so true I feel like ASUS should give me a reward for potentially identifying the cause of RMA's and customers disatisfaction - I myself almost returned my Ryzen gear thanks to the HEPT problem (gee some b-die would be greeeat to play with ;-) )


HPET is disabled by default in Windows 10, so AI Suite isn't directly ruining anything as the issue seems to be with newer platforms and HPET enabled. Which you were already told earlier in the thread, but if you want to be thrown a bone for giving a bit more information then here's one


----------



## nycgtr

So anyone else have rgb strip coil whine lol. I know it sounds ridiculous but i get coil whine if i use a rgb strip and activate it in aura. Only certain colors lol.


----------



## Yock

I have a problem with my wifi, i have installed the antennas correctly according to the manual and the drivers but Windows can't find any networks at all.
Bluetooth works fine though.

I know my house network works since i have other computers with wifi working.

Any help will be much appreciated!


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yock*
> 
> I have a problem with my wifi, i have installed the antennas correctly according to the manual and the drivers but Windows can't find any networks at all.
> Bluetooth works fine though.
> 
> I know my house network works since i have other computers with wifi working.
> 
> Any help will be much appreciated!


When searching for networks, you should have a drop-down list in Windows 10 with "Wi-Fi" and "Wi-Fi 2".
For me, the NIC with 802.11ad is named "Wi-Fi" and the default option but if I change to "Wi-Fi 2" you get to see networks detected at 2.4GHz and 5 GHz


----------



## Yock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> When searching for networks, you should have a drop-down list in Windows 10 with "Wi-Fi" and "Wi-Fi 2".
> For me, the NIC with 802.11ad is named "Wi-Fi" and the default option but if I change to "Wi-Fi 2" you get to see networks detected at 2.4GHz and 5 GHz


Might be me thats an idiot but i cant seem to find that option anywhere.

As far as I can see I only have one "WiFi" and no option to add another or anything.


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yock*
> 
> Might be me thats an idiot but i cant seem to find that option anywhere.
> 
> As far as I can see I only have one "WiFi" and no option to add another or anything.


When selecting wireless network next to the clock:


Edit: You need to install the drivers both for 802.11ad NIC and 802.11n/ac, two different packages from ASUS support site.


----------



## Yock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> Edit: You need to install the drivers both for 802.11ad NIC and 802.11n/ac, two different packages from ASUS support site.


You are absolutely right!
I thought it would just show older drivers (as these pages usually do) when i would press "show more".

So all in all i'm an idiot and you guys are wonderful and helpful people.
MANY thanks!


----------



## cheddle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> I have not yet found anything related to this in the setup.inx files for AISuite latest versions, decompiled with SID (Installshield decompiler)..
> 
> Is this the kind of memory you'd like to have?
> 
> snap2017-08-25004945.png 32k .png file
> 
> 
> Not tried OC for real yet, D.O.C.S with profile for 3200MHz in UEFI 0503 did not complete POST.


There is definitly a component of the AI suite setup process that adds the entry. pre and post enumeration of the records show it being added (at least in my instance)

mmmmmm sweeet sweeet b-die! thats _exactly_ the kind of memory id like to have

Try upping your SOC voltage to about 1.25v, failing that try the 'post dram voltage' setting at something like 1.5v - you really should be able to POST on those sticks at those speeds. my buddy with x399 ZE & 1950x is running 3600mhz on his B-die quad-channel 32gb kit.


----------



## cheddle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> HPET is disabled by default in Windows 10, so AI Suite isn't directly ruining anything as the issue seems to be with newer platforms and HPET enabled. Which you were already told earlier in the thread, but if you want to be thrown a bone for giving a bit more information then here's one


cheers for the snack cobba :-D

I'd like you to try and replicate the issue before dismissing it - if this problem can be reproduced outside of my instance then its a significant oversight that should be fixed:

1: remove AI suite
2: run: bcdedit /enum and take note of 'useplatofrmclock' setting
3: run: bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
4: run: bcdedit /enum and take note of 'useplatofrmclock' setting
5: reboot and observe your PC being glorious
6: install AI suite
7: run: bcdedit /enum and take note of 'useplatofrmclock' setting
8: reboot and remember what it was like to use a core2duo


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheddle*
> 
> cheers for the snack cobba :-D
> 
> I'd like you to try and replicate the issue before dismissing it - if this problem can be reproduced outside of my instance then its a significant oversight that should be fixed:
> 
> 1: remove AI suite
> 2: run: bcdedit /enum and take note of 'useplatofrmclock' setting
> 3: run: bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
> 4: run: bcdedit /enum and take note of 'useplatofrmclock' setting
> 5: reboot and observe your PC being glorious
> 6: install AI suite
> 7: run: bcdedit /enum and take note of 'useplatofrmclock' setting
> 8: reboot and remember what it was like to use a core2duo


Found the culprit..

Easy method, searhing for variable "useplatformclock" in all files and one file contains it in clear text.


Having a look with Notepad++, not bothering with hexeditor or to decompile:


----------



## farcodev

That's why I don't have this problem, and any enum of HPET on my machine too...

Anyway, tools provided with motherboards are useless at best.

Nope, I'm not interested to install them to go back to the early 00's


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farcodev*
> 
> That's why I don't have this problem, and any enum of HPET on my machine too...
> 
> Anyway, tools provided with motherboards are useless at best.
> 
> Nope, I'm not interested to install them to go back to the early 00's


I don't own an aquero and speedfan won't work. Ai suite fan control is more flexible than thru the bios for me.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farcodev*
> 
> That's why I don't have this problem, and any enum of HPET on my machine too...
> 
> Anyway, tools provided with motherboards are useless at best.
> 
> Nope, I'm not interested to install them to go back to the early 00's


ASUS fan controls surpass anything other vendors are doing with fan control - but it's Aqua Computer's domain. Aquareo is a fantastic piece of kit.


----------



## faxfan2002

OK, so I've done some more building and found that any kind (memory or CPU or together) of overclock on 9906 CPU or memory make the system unstable, examples on a complete new installation of Windows 10 (twice to be sure), launching ANY program I get the Windows message that the application has stopped working. Try again and it may or may not work, additionally programs running in the background i.e. NZXT CAM (CPU cooling!) will suddenly crash and have to be restarted (it may or may not take 2 or 3 restarts to getting working). This happens on a completely idle system.

Turn off all overclocking and the system is completely stable.

Overclock details -

BIOS 9906
Samsung B-DIE 3200Mhz using the "safe" overclock
3.8GHz CPU overclock - CPU temp 25c at idle
HPET is not enabled
SLI enabled (this makes no difference)

NOTE: tried bios 0305 and 0503 which SLI simply didn't work.

So Asus, what gives? Can we can a stable motherboard bios please that actually works?


----------



## BuonThread

I am running 2 GPU (GTX 1080) Setup not SLI - disabling HPET and doing DOCP memory tweak (@3200) and no CPU overclock does work. But as soon as I touch any parameters on CPU overclock the system because very unstable. Tried fresh OS install. I have tried Bios 0503 and 9910 all the same. I bought the Zenith because I thought it would stable/premium of all the x399 motherboards but I am sadly considering returning it and going for another motherboard









Please fix it ASUS. I believe in you, I still have a few days before returning will keep playing but honestly its getting very frustrating.

EDIT: Second GPU not detected sometimes....cant fix this. Time to reinstall Windows 10 x64...


----------



## faxfan2002

well..... had the same problems with no overclocks, but interestingly launching applications that will continuously fail with their 32bit variants seems to resolved things. I'm kinda of assuming Threadripper is 64bit so there is some serious underlying problem somewhere. Be good to hear back from Asus on this, so very strange stuff going on there.

Edit:
On the downside micro-stutter has re-appeared.

This is seriously crap, new pc, memory, cpu, windows 10 install and it's simply not stable and usable?


----------



## awaybreaktoday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faxfan2002*
> 
> well..... had the same problems with no overclocks, but interestingly launching applications that will continuously fail with their 32bit variants seems to resolved things. I'm kinda of assuming Threadripper is 64bit so there is some serious underlying problem somewhere. Be good to hear back from Asus on this, so very strange stuff going on there.
> 
> Edit:
> On the downside micro-stutter has re-appeared.
> 
> This is seriously crap, new pc, memory, cpu, windows 10 install and it's simply not stable and usable?


Can you replace your motherboard with another manufacture.....


----------



## faxfan2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awaybreaktoday*
> 
> Can you replace your motherboard with another manufacture.....


I *could* but having spend £500+ on a motherboard the expectation is for it to work.

I have downgraded the bios to 0503 and the microstutter has disappeared but still have launch applications in 32bit. Going to hunt to some true 64bit applications for further testing...


----------



## MarkPost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faxfan2002*
> 
> well..... had the same problems with no overclocks, but interestingly launching applications that will continuously fail with their 32bit variants seems to resolved things. I'm kinda of assuming Threadripper is 64bit so there is some serious underlying problem somewhere. Be good to hear back from Asus on this, so very strange stuff going on there.
> 
> Edit:
> On the downside micro-stutter has re-appeared.
> 
> This is seriously crap, new pc, memory, cpu, windows 10 install and it's simply not stable and usable?


Have you checked the HPET issue?


----------



## awaybreaktoday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarkPost*
> 
> Have you checked the HPET issue?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faxfan2002*
> 
> I *could* but having spend £500+ on a motherboard the expectation is for it to work.
> 
> I have downgraded the bios to 0503 and the microstutter has disappeared but still have launch applications in 32bit. Going to hunt to some true 64bit applications for further testing...


After my experience with ASUS Crosshair VI and Ryzen, for my threadripper build i will stay away from anything with the word ASUS written on it.


----------



## Medusa666

I asked in another thread, but as this is a dedicated one I'l post it here too.

I'm considering getting the ASUS ROG Zenith, is it THE motherboard for Threadripper?

How are your initial experiences so far? Any issues? Anything positive? What memory did you use and how does it function?

Thanks!


----------



## MarkPost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awaybreaktoday*
> 
> After my experience with ASUS Crosshair VI and Ryzen, for my threadripper build i will stay away from anything with the word ASUS written on it.


well, I'm with a CVI since april and only minor issues here


----------



## faxfan2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarkPost*
> 
> well, I'm with a CVI since april and only minor issues here


CVI?


----------



## faxfan2002

HPET checked - not enabled.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faxfan2002*
> 
> OK, so I've done some more building and found that any kind (memory or CPU or together) of overclock on 9906 CPU or memory make the system unstable, examples on a complete new installation of Windows 10 (twice to be sure), launching ANY program I get the Windows message that the application has stopped working. Try again and it may or may not work, additionally programs running in the background i.e. NZXT CAM (CPU cooling!) will suddenly crash and have to be restarted (it may or may not take 2 or 3 restarts to getting working). This happens on a completely idle system.
> 
> Turn off all overclocking and the system is completely stable.
> 
> Overclock details -
> 
> BIOS 9906
> Samsung B-DIE 3200Mhz using the "safe" overclock
> 3.8GHz CPU overclock - CPU temp 25c at idle
> HPET is not enabled
> SLI enabled (this makes no difference)
> 
> NOTE: tried bios 0305 and 0503 which SLI simply didn't work.
> 
> So Asus, what gives? Can we can a stable motherboard bios please that actually works?


You need to debug what's causing it, I'd start with the memory settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuonThread*
> 
> I am running 2 GPU (GTX 1080) Setup not SLI - disabling HPET and doing DOCP memory tweak (@3200) and no CPU overclock does work. But as soon as I touch any parameters on CPU overclock the system because very unstable. Tried fresh OS install. I have tried Bios 0503 and 9910 all the same. I bought the Zenith because I thought it would stable/premium of all the x399 motherboards but I am sadly considering returning it and going for another motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please fix it ASUS. I believe in you, I still have a few days before returning will keep playing but honestly its getting very frustrating.
> 
> EDIT: Second GPU not detected sometimes....cant fix this. Time to reinstall Windows 10 x64...


How do you overclock? Through OS? You need to specify the exact problem and give more details.


----------



## BuonThread

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> You need to debug what's causing it, I'd start with the memory settings.
> How do you overclock? Through OS? You need to specify the exact problem and give more details.


Through BIOS. Running 9910. Just installed fresh Windows 10 x64 this time I didnt install latest ASUS AI Suite 3. I have tested for a few hours with DOCP on Tridentz 32gb @3200 and no cpu overclock. Tried various benchmarks seems to be very stable and no sluggish UI, and both GPU's detecting. I will do some cpu overclocking and report later if I get wiser.

I have never had problem with ASUS motherboards and I have had many boards come and go, this is the first time I am experiencing these kind issues. For now I will run with this, hopefully ASUS fix this - as its definitely rough start.


----------



## nycgtr

Sli titans docp 3200 64gb no issues @4ghz. Think people who have issues need to check their ram. Sounds a lot like when ram was causing me issues on Ryzen. The out the box bios didn't even like 2 gpus. The beta from a week ago works well. Not even looking to try others.


----------



## Ronsanut

Just setting mine up. Am about to load 9910 BIOS. What version BIOS are you running?


----------



## BuonThread

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> Just setting mine up. Am about to load 9910 BIOS. What version BIOS are you running?


The initial BIOS the board comes with I believe 0201 couldnt detect my dual GTX 1080, I then upgraded 0503 same - did a fresh install with bios 9910 the 16 cores seems to like this setup. I am running BIOS 9910 so far its stable - can overclock 1950x with vcore 1.35v @3.8ghz on all cores above this and system becomes unstable. I am thinking its the Ram. I have the TridentZ 32GB 3200 CL16 - should I upgrade to CL14? Anyone knows if the faster timing is worth +150$ more?

I will try tinker with it a bit more, really hoped for a @4GHZ on all cores! So far I am glad for the 1950x and Zenith! Will post later if I can push it further.

Please guys those of you who have overclocked the 1950x to @4ghz can you post parameters used for overclocking? I know its different from system to system but still good for a guide line. Thanks.


----------



## ssuski

Just got a new Zenith Extreme setup with AMD 1950x processor. Build is lightning fast, but is experiencing some strange USB connectivity issues. We use a secure USB hardware key that is checked by our software at various intervals. During certain testing, this is stressed a significant amount and are seeing both exponentially reduced performance as well as random errors and disconnects. This USB device is used by our company on a daily basis, as well as by thousands of our clients, without issue. We have a new AMD Ryzen machine with an equivalent ASUS ROG motherboard that is not experiencing these issues.

So far I have tried just about every available BIOS (0305, 0503, 9980, 9906, and 9910) to no avail. I've also tried installing a separate PCIe USB 3.0 card, but experience the same issue (interestingly enough, the card which is PCIe x1 would only work at all if it was in an x16 slot, not the x1 or the x4). Have also tried disabling all other USB ports except for those on the add-on card, but that didn't change anything either.

I've got all the latest chipset and USB drivers, so I'm kind of at a loss at this point. Has anyone else experienced issues related to USB or PCIe expansion performance?


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssuski*
> 
> Just got a new Zenith Extreme setup with AMD 1950x processor. Build is lightning fast, but is experiencing some strange USB connectivity issues. We use a secure USB hardware key that is checked by our software at various intervals. During certain testing, this is stressed a significant amount and are seeing both exponentially reduced performance as well as random errors and disconnects. This USB device is used by our company on a daily basis, as well as by thousands of our clients, without issue. We have a new AMD Ryzen machine with an equivalent ASUS ROG motherboard that is not experiencing these issues.
> 
> So far I have tried just about every available BIOS (0305, 0503, 9980, 9906, and 9910) to no avail. I've also tried installing a separate PCIe USB 3.0 card, but experience the same issue (interestingly enough, the card which is PCIe x1 would only work at all if it was in an x16 slot, not the x1 or the x4). Have also tried disabling all other USB ports except for those on the add-on card, but that didn't change anything either.
> 
> I've got all the latest chipset and USB drivers, so I'm kind of at a loss at this point. Has anyone else experienced issues related to USB or PCIe expansion performance?


Have you installed ASUS AISuite 3?

Some of us had very poor performance due to AISuite activating HPET in Windows 10. (For me, audio in my USB headset would cracle when CPU was under some stress which could apply to your situation).

to fix it:

Open CMD as an administrator

run:
bcdedit /enum

if you see 'useplatformclock' set to true then run thats your problem

I ran:
bcdedit /set useplatformclock false

bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock

Reboot computer.


----------



## ssuski

Quote:


> Have you installed ASUS AISuite 3?
> 
> Some of us had very poor performance due to AISuite activating HPET in Windows 10. (For me, audio in my USB headset would cracle when CPU was under some stress which could apply to your situation).
> 
> to fix it:
> 
> Open CMD as an administrator
> 
> run:
> bcdedit /enum
> 
> if you see 'useplatformclock' set to true then run thats your problem
> 
> I ran:
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock false
> 
> bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
> 
> Reboot computer.


I had AI Suite 3 installed at one point, and can confirm that HPET was enabled. I ran the commands you specified, but am still seeing the degraded performance issues. Thanks for the tip though, gave me hope.


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssuski*
> 
> I had AI Suite 3 installed at one point, and can confirm that HPET was enabled. I ran the commands you specified, but am still seeing the degraded performance issues. Thanks for the tip though, gave me hope.


You rebooted after running the commands?
If you run bcedit /enum again, there is no mention of "useplatformclock"?

Have you overclocked the memory from 2133MHz or the CPU?
If you have overclocked the memory, I'd suggest running the memory test within Bash mentioned here to check for any problems: http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread


----------



## ssuski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> You rebooted after running the commands?
> If you run bcedit /enum again, there is no mention of "useplatformclock"?
> 
> Have you overclocked the memory from 2133MHz or the CPU?
> If you have overclocked the memory, I'd suggest running the memory test within Bash mentioned here to check for any problems: http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread


Yes, I rebooted and confirmed that "useplatformclock" is no longer present. I do have the memory overclocked, but the problem exists both at stock settings and using D.O.C.P. I'm currently running the stress test, with no issues so far. I'll report any errors or warnings that I get. Any other thoughts?

Thanks for the help troubleshooting, been banging my head against this for a while.


----------



## ssuski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssuski*
> 
> Yes, I rebooted and confirmed that "useplatformclock" is no longer present. I do have the memory overclocked, but the problem exists both at stock settings and using D.O.C.P. I'm currently running the stress test, with no issues so far. I'll report any errors or warnings that I get. Any other thoughts?
> 
> Thanks for the help troubleshooting, been banging my head against this for a while.


Ran the stress test for an hour and didn't have any issues or instability.


----------



## [email protected]

UEFI 0601 public release build.

This will be on the support pages soon. Same as the 9910 beta. Please clear CMOS after updating (allow the update to complete fully before doing so!).

For those of you still experiencing memory instability, try setting a 2T Command Rate.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssuski*
> 
> Just got a new Zenith Extreme setup with AMD 1950x processor. Build is lightning fast, but is experiencing some strange USB connectivity issues. We use a secure USB hardware key that is checked by our software at various intervals. During certain testing, this is stressed a significant amount and are seeing both exponentially reduced performance as well as random errors and disconnects. This USB device is used by our company on a daily basis, as well as by thousands of our clients, without issue. We have a new AMD Ryzen machine with an equivalent ASUS ROG motherboard that is not experiencing these issues.
> 
> So far I have tried just about every available BIOS (0305, 0503, 9980, 9906, and 9910) to no avail. I've also tried installing a separate PCIe USB 3.0 card, but experience the same issue (interestingly enough, the card which is PCIe x1 would only work at all if it was in an x16 slot, not the x1 or the x4). Have also tried disabling all other USB ports except for those on the add-on card, but that didn't change anything either.
> 
> I've got all the latest chipset and USB drivers, so I'm kind of at a loss at this point. Has anyone else experienced issues related to USB or PCIe expansion performance?


Got any suggestion how we could try to replicate this? Which PCIE USB3.0 card? Since it happens with an external card as well, it sounds more like an issue with the Microsoft XHCI stack and the AMD platform. Would be interesting to see if this happens with another ZE or X399 board from a different brand. Another thing you could try is a PCIE USB2.0 EHCI card: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SYBA-IO-Card-SD-PEX20019-5-Port-USB-2-0-PCI-Express-Card-with-NEC-Chipset-Retail-/232043735671?hash=item3606e26a77:g:3VMAAOSw0j9ZQtSZ


----------



## lloxley016

hi, guys

So this is my build from Asus rampage extreme 10 to AMD Threadripper 1950x Asus Zenith X399. So hear that everyone is having issues with this Board.
didn't run into any problem with Zenith board, expert 2 things. (1) when Installing windows pro 10. drivers problem. a lot of driver issues. Contact Microsoft support they direct me to install windows Build 1703.
So I install windows pro 10 64 Build 1703 clean install and now the system is 100% working. They said, (do it the old school way). (2) when playing Battlefield ONE FPS goes up and down a lot. and Audio in&out sometime, But still playable at times i get 167FPS to 188FPS.
Couldn't get those FPS with my Rampage extreme 10 + [email protected] 4.5 mem 2666Mhz my max 88 to 100FPS and lag alot too.

During the install of windows 10 pro, i click (load disc drivers). I unpack all the driver's from Asus USB stick, upload the AMD chipset. the install completed 100%

ZENITH X399 BIOS 0503, Any the only reason I update the bios was because I was getting an improper temperature reading.

My OC 4.175Ghz Vcore 1.285v and offset boot 0.240v all 16 core.
Memory @ 3466mhz T1 Ram 1.37v
Max temp fulload 52c
No load temp 31.3c
Prime95 one hour 74c
Cinebench R15 3364 max temp 64.63c

I mod my Aquacomputer water block(cuplex kryos NEST Vision). I'm still @ building stage. Added 8" LCD panel to my Build. not finish

If anyone has any ideas how to fix Battlefield ONE FPS from dropping so much. Please let me know.

Some pics Threadripper 1950x Build...


----------



## lloxley016

My thinking of going with this mod, The AMD mount, instead of the t black plate that's installed now.









Full Picture of my RIG


----------



## cheddle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> *snip*


looks goooood! the lcd screen is a nice touch


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> My thinking of going with this mod, The AMD mount, instead of the t black plate that's installed now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Picture of my RIG


LCD is a nice touch


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Got any suggestion how we could try to replicate this? Which PCIE USB3.0 card? Since it happens with an external card as well, it sounds more like an issue with the Microsoft XHCI stack and the AMD platform. Would be interesting to see if this happens with another ZE or X399 board from a different brand. Another thing you could try is a PCIE USB2.0 EHCI card: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SYBA-IO-Card-SD-PEX20019-5-Port-USB-2-0-PCI-Express-Card-with-NEC-Chipset-Retail-/232043735671?hash=item3606e26a77:g:3VMAAOSw0j9ZQtSZ


I know among other things this seems very trivial lol. However, I am getting a horrific whine with phantkes rgb strips. The coil whine coming from the board is highly dependent on color. Some colors like blue and red are whine free, yet if I move the gradient a bit over its like whine city. I can replicate it on two boards.







I do have that latest aura firmware update posted by raja.


----------



## ssuski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Got any suggestion how we could try to replicate this? Which PCIE USB3.0 card? Since it happens with an external card as well, it sounds more like an issue with the Microsoft XHCI stack and the AMD platform. Would be interesting to see if this happens with another ZE or X399 board from a different brand. Another thing you could try is a PCIE USB2.0 EHCI card: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SYBA-IO-Card-SD-PEX20019-5-Port-USB-2-0-PCI-Express-Card-with-NEC-Chipset-Retail-/232043735671?hash=item3606e26a77:g:3VMAAOSw0j9ZQtSZ


This is the external card I'm using: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/insignia-2-port-usb-3-0-pci-express-interface-card-silver/5621006.p?skuId=5621006 (underlying chipset is Renesas). Still trying to figure out other ways to test this without our USB key. Was messing around with some of Microsoft's USB testing tools: https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/dn376883(v=vs.85).aspx. But I don't have a dedicated testing board. Basically I'm kind of in a wait state right now, hoping it's a BIOS issue that will get patched (flashed 0601 this morning, but the issue persists), or that someone has experienced similar problems so it gets some traction with ASUS. I talked with their motherboard support team yesterday, but they provided little to no help. Their only recommendation was to RMA the board.


----------



## farcodev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> Full Picture of my RIG


Top Awesome!


----------



## FlanK3r

Everything ready, but old Asetek FX cooler with TR reduction


----------



## dfarese

Just put together my new system, took out my intel 3930k, motherboard, ram, and replaced it with Threadripper 1950x, Zenith Extreme, and 64GB DDR4 3200. Had many issues which new bios and reseating ram finally fixed. Runs super smooth and fast.

I have a question on the Temps though because my 3930k OC 4.25ghz ran a lot cooler at 64c, so I'm a little worried my temps are to high. I am using the same Corsair H115i AIO that I used with the intel chip, and I put Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut on the coldplate. I overclocked the 1950x to 3.8ghz, wanted 4.0-4.1ghz but worried about the temps for long term rendering. I did some renders for 20 minutes and the chip reads 85c in HWMonitor wich seams really high. Below I'm posting the build and a picture of HWMonitor, can anyone tell me if this is bad temps or not?

Threadripper 1950x
Asus ROG Zenith Extreme
Corsair H115i AIO w/ Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut
G.SKILL TridentZ Series 64GB DDR4 3200
EVGA Titan X
EVGA 980TI HYBRID
EVGA 980TI HYBRID
Samsung 850 Pro SSD
EVGA SuperNOVA 1600 80+ PLATINUM 1600W
Thermaltake Core X9 Case


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dfarese*
> 
> 
> Just put together my new system, took out my intel 3930k, motherboard, ram, and replaced it with Threadripper 1950x, Zenith Extreme, and 64GB DDR4 3200. Had many issues which new bios and reseating ram finally fixed. Runs super smooth and fast.
> 
> I have a question on the Temps though because my 3930k OC 4.25ghz ran a lot cooler at 64c, so I'm a little worried my temps are to high. I am using the same Corsair H115i AIO that I used with the intel chip, and I put Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut on the coldplate. I overclocked the 1950x to 3.8ghz, wanted 4.0-4.1ghz but worried about the temps for long term rendering. I did some renders for 20 minutes and the chip reads 85c in HWMonitor wich seams really high. Below I'm posting the build and a picture of HWMonitor, can anyone tell me if this is bad temps or not?
> 
> Threadripper 1950x
> Asus ROG Zenith Extreme
> Corsair H115i AIO w/ Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut
> G.SKILL TridentZ Series 64GB DDR4 3200
> EVGA Titan X
> EVGA 980TI HYBRID
> EVGA 980TI HYBRID
> Samsung 850 Pro SSD
> EVGA SuperNOVA 1600 80+ PLATINUM 1600W
> Thermaltake Core X9 Case


you need to use hwinfo or ryzen master.


----------



## dfarese

@nycgtr,

Thanks for the response.

HWMonitor says it supports Threadripper and X399, are you sure?

Which one would you recommend, hwinfo or ryzen?


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dfarese*
> 
> @nycgtr,
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> HWMonitor says it supports Threadripper and X399, are you sure?
> 
> Which one would you recommend, hwinfo or ryzen?


HWInfo. This is to make sure you are getting the 27C offset between the junction temp and the die temp.


----------



## dfarese

Pretty nice app, used the portable version. Here is the Temps and the Info after rendering for 9 min. How does it look? Do you think 4.0ghz would be wise for long term rendering?


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dfarese*
> 
> Pretty nice app, used the portable version. Here is the Temps and the Info after rendering for 9 min. How does it look? Do you think 4.0ghz would be wise for long term rendering?


You reach a peak of 76.8, which isn't bad, but may have some throttle to it if the junction temp is used (approaching hard throttle territory). If you can get the voltages lower and be stable, then you should be good. Otherwise, try backing off 25-50MHz and voltage a bit and you are golden. 68C die is a good temp to look for ATM.


----------



## Ronsanut

I am trying to manually enter timings in for my Corsair 3000 Dominator Platinum of cl15 15-17-17-35. But the bus clock will only go 102.2 or 102.4 so I am at 3003 or 2997 speed and th CL rolls up to 16. Any ideas ?


----------



## Reikoji

I don't have all my pieces yet for my build but I have a question of curiosity. The wi-fi modules on Zenith, and Crosshair VI wi-fi/extreme too, Are they made by Intel?


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I don't have all my pieces yet for my build but I have a question of curiosity. The wi-fi modules on Zenith, and Crosshair VI wi-fi/extreme too, Are they made by Intel?


with utmost certainty, yes. Intel's the best.


----------



## dfarese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajc9988*
> 
> You reach a peak of 76.8, which isn't bad, but may have some throttle to it if the junction temp is used (approaching hard throttle territory). If you can get the voltages lower and be stable, then you should be good. Otherwise, try backing off 25-50MHz and voltage a bit and you are golden. 68C die is a good temp to look for ATM.


What is the limit I should worry about?

Is 76.8c close to bad?

Why would it throttle at 76.8c?

I have 1.325v for CPU, and 1.35v for Ram. Does that sound right?

So is OC to 4.0ghz probably not a good idea? Thought this H115i Could handle it.

I'm new to this so please have patience. Thanks


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dfarese*
> 
> What is the limit I should worry about?
> 
> Is 76.8c close to bad?
> 
> Why would it throttle at 76.8c?
> 
> I have 1.325v for CPU, and 1.35v for Ram. Does that sound right?
> 
> So is OC to 4.0ghz probably not a good idea? Thought this H115i Could handle it.
> 
> I'm new to this so please have patience. Thanks


No, there is no concern. It is not running too hot where it can hurt anything and you are a good way from the 500mhz hard throttle. Lesser throttle events can start at 95C junction temp, which is 68C die temp. This doesn't mean your chip is in danger, nor that your voltage is wrong (btw, those voltages sound right). Your OC to 4.0 is fine, but there may be lesser throttle events occurring. That won't harm your PC, just slight hit (but not much at that amount) to performance. It is handling it. ...


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dfarese*
> 
> What is the limit I should worry about?
> 
> Is 76.8c close to bad?
> 
> Why would it throttle at 76.8c?
> 
> I have 1.325v for CPU, and 1.35v for Ram. Does that sound right?
> 
> So is OC to 4.0ghz probably not a good idea? Thought this H115i Could handle it.
> 
> I'm new to this so please have patience. Thanks


Voltage for RAM is fine. Try to back off the CPU voltage a bit. Main issue is ..... you need a full-contact cold plate. 1950X throttle temp is 105° C. So add 27° C to your 77° C. = 104° C. You are right at the throttle temp.


----------



## nycgtr

Just wanna add the new aura app is a 300% improvement over the last one. Whine seems to be gone too.


----------



## [email protected]

Build 9960 based on 0601:

Automatically applies a 2T Command Rate for 2DPC configs when above DDR4-2820.


----------



## dfarese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajc9988*
> 
> No, there is no concern. It is not running too hot where it can hurt anything and you are a good way from the 500mhz hard throttle. Lesser throttle events can start at 95C junction temp, which is 68C die temp. This doesn't mean your chip is in danger, nor that your voltage is wrong (btw, those voltages sound right). Your OC to 4.0 is fine, but there may be lesser throttle events occurring. That won't harm your PC, just slight hit (but not much at that amount) to performance. It is handling it. ...


Okay thank you, I guess I'll leave it at 3.8ghz OC since it's right at the edge for temps. How the heck are people getting 4.0 and 4.1, guess it's just for benchmarking (cinebench)? I need this able to run 24/7 rendering.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Voltage for RAM is fine. Try to back off the CPU voltage a bit. Main issue is ..... you need a full-contact cold plate. 1950X throttle temp is 105° C. So add 27° C to your 77° C. = 104° C. You are right at the throttle temp.


I'll try and back off the voltage for the 3.8ghz OC. I thought my 1.325 was maybe a little high, but I'm new to this. Is there a way to know what it needs? or is it just try and hope for the best?

On the list it says my Vcore is 1.373 and average of 1.355. that's more than the 1.32 I set in bios in Cpu Core Voltage. What does that mean? also should I change it back to Auto and see if that is better?

Yes the cooler situation sucks, I already had this H115i, think it's one of the best water coolers if I'm not mistaken. But it does have the old circular cold plate, looking forward to someone to release a good AIO with a full TR4 cold plate.


----------



## cheddle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dfarese*
> 
> Okay thank you, I guess I'll leave it at 3.8ghz OC since it's right at the edge for temps. How the heck are people getting 4.0 and 4.1, guess it's just for benchmarking (cinebench)? I need this able to run 24/7 rendering.
> I'll try and back off the voltage for the 3.8ghz OC. I thought my 1.325 was maybe a little high, but I'm new to this. Is there a way to know what it needs? or is it just try and hope for the best?
> 
> On the list it says my Vcore is 1.373 and average of 1.355. that's more than the 1.32 I set in bios in Cpu Core Voltage. What does that mean? also should I change it back to Auto and see if that is better?
> 
> Yes the cooler situation sucks, I already had this H115i, think it's one of the best water coolers if I'm not mistaken. But it does have the old circular cold plate, looking forward to someone to release a good AIO with a full TR4 cold plate.


actual voltage will be different from set voltage based on several factors, including load line calibration and where its actually being measured from.

with tempretures and absolute stability as your overall goal - this is what I would do:

Start with an all core clock of 3.7ghz, this wil be acheivable at stock voltage - run your rendering program on loop. aim for around 30-60 mins to warm the cooler.

once its nice and hot. start increasing core voltage by 25mv each time. give it 30-60 secodns between increase and observe tempretures.

once you reach Tdie of around 62-65c note your "high voltage" setting - then start to increase your all core clock while still rendering, increase it by 25mhz every 30-60 seconds untill either your Tdie exceeds 68c, if you exceed 68c back off 50mhz and drop core voltage by 25mv, note this new voltage as your "high voltage" - keep increasing the core clock at your new "high voltage" until you either hit 68c again or you crash.

Once you crash (and you will), subtract 25mhz from the mhz you crashed at and note this as your "max overclock" - drop back 25-50mhz off your "max overclock" and then run your render for 30-60mins and observe stability and core temps. if you exceed temps, drop volts. if you crash, drop mhz. keep repeating until you have stability for an hour.

With the now "1-hour stable render" done, note your core mhz and volts as "stable" I would suggest then stability testing these for 24 hours. You could use Aida64 for stability testing. should 24 hour stability fail due to a crash drop the mhz, if its due to heat, drop the mv and mhz.

note that you should consider ambient temps on the day of testing. if it was a particularly cold day you might run into issues in summer...


----------



## Keith Myers

Usually Auto is worst case possible if Threadripper follows Ryzen which it is made from. Best part is that the dies are creme 'de la creme and are running at really low Vcpu voltages to reach in the neighborhood of 4 Ghz compared to Ryzen. Try to use low Vcore voltage with low offset values and high LLC settings. Trust me, anybody that has reviewed Threadripper and achieved 4 Ghz speeds is using at minimum a 360mm radiator and custom cold plate. The usual suspects in custom water cooling are shipping their TR4 cold plates but I see that there actually already is somebody with a AIO TR4 product.

Enermax Liqtech-TR4


----------



## dfarese

Thanks for all the help guys! Before I read your posts I actually just set the voltage to 1.3 instead of 1.325 and rendered for 50min, that dropped the temps some. Wonder if I can do a 1.27 on a 3.8ghz over clock. Below are my temps and another of my CPU usage. What do you guys think? Also I just read a review on Newegg by someone that bought Enermax Liqtech TR4 360 AIO, he says "Cools around 15-20C cooler than my Corsair H115i! OC'd @ 4GHz, 1.325v. - Slim design looks much better than the Corsair." That sounds awesome because I have the H115i, 15-20c lower wow! Also he has 4ghz at 1.325v, that's what I was running for 3.8ghz.


----------



## cheddle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dfarese*
> 
> Thanks for all the help guys! Before I read your posts I actually just set the voltage to 1.3 instead of 1.325 and rendered for 50min, that dropped the temps some. Wonder if I can do a 1.27 on a 3.8ghz over clock. Below are my temps and another of my CPU usage. What do you guys think? Also I just read a review on Newegg by someone that bought Enermax Liqtech TR4 360 AIO, he says "Cools around 15-20C cooler than my Corsair H115i! OC'd @ 4GHz, 1.325v. - Slim design looks much better than the Corsair." That sounds awesome because I have the H115i, 15-20c lower wow! Also he has 4ghz at 1.325v, that's what I was running for 3.8ghz.
> ]


I reckon you should be able to do 3.8ghz at about 1.25v if not lower 

Ryzen scaling with voltage is quite linear... to a point...



taken from: https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/


----------



## lloxley016

Hi, guys

Battlefield one Doesn't like AMD Threadripping at ALL!

OC 4.1 on all core
OC MEM 1.37v
GEN set @ Auto

Memory @ 3466 70% payable with frame rate starts 208 Fps and drop down 7 Fps fight between 68 to 88 Fsp and Audio in/out

Memory @ 3200 80% payable with frame rate starts 208 Fps and drop down between 66 to 90 fighting Audio in/out

Memory @ 2800 86% PAYABLE with frame rate sstarts208Fps and drop down to 100 to 68 every 20 seconds same with audio

GEN set @ 3
Memory @ 2666 90% payable with frame rate starts 208Fps and drop 76 to 66 every 40 seconds, same with Audio

The processor at default setting 3.4Ghz @ 2133 all core and window 10 pro 64bit at power option at high performance 100%
Battlefield One 100% stable. Payable 100% 144 FSP, tops 188Fps

Battlefield 4 100% stable @ 4.1Ghz all core 3466 1.37v. No problems

Star war Battlefront 100% stable @ 4.1Ghz all core 3466 1.37v No problem

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME WHAT HELL IS GOING WITH BATTLEFIELD ONE.

I'm wondering if the memory that i'm using is right for this motherboard. Does anybody have any ideas.

Contents and Specifications
Package contents

4 x 4GB memory modules
Vengeance Airflow
Compatibility

Intel 100 Series platform
Technical Specifications

Density: 16GB (4x4GB)
Speed: 3466MHz
Tested Latency: 16-18-18-36
Voltage: 1.35V

Format: Unbuffered DIMM
Pin Out: 288 Pin
Intel XMP 2.0
Heatspreader: Anodized Aluminum


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Usually Auto is worst case possible if Threadripper follows Ryzen which it is made from.


I would think LLC [Auto] is stock (ie as AMD intended), as IMO ZE would be similar to how C6H was. I plan to use [Auto] and adjust voltage as needed, as I did on C6H.


----------



## lloxley016

So I think I figured it out. So the problem is not memory.

mem86 test pass.

So can OC my to 3466 1.35v and processor at default 3.4ghz. XMP or manually OC memory NO problem

mem timing @ 16,16,16,36. Can pay BF1 @ 100% stable. Now if i bump up to 4.0 or 4.1 with the same memory configuration.

Then BF1 become unstable FPS unstable from 208 to down 7 FPS, And back up to 50 to 88, Sound audio fading in/out.

All the other games platforms that i pay are 100% payable @ 4.1Ghz 3466Mhz FPS 144 to 188 Incredible performance from my old Intel 6 core.

I can't figure out was the problem with BF1.

So call Corsair tech-support to get information about the memory module I have. They said., The memory you have are GEN6 for OC high-performance memory. [email protected]#$.

Ok, I no about GEN1,2,3 for the Graphics card., But for memory never heard of it?. So I pulled out my memory to take a closer look at them., Walla there it is.

But still, doesn't resolve my problem with BF1




Does anyone have any problem with games platforms running 16 core 4.1Ghz, like BF1








help


----------



## cheddle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> So I think I figured it out. So the problem is not memory.
> 
> mem86 test pass.
> 
> So can OC my to 3466 1.35v and processor at default 3.4ghz. XMP or manually OC memory NO problem
> 
> mem timing @ 16,16,16,36. Can pay BF1 @ 100% stable. Now if i bump up to 4.0 or 4.1 with the same memory configuration.
> 
> Then BF1 become unstable FPS unstable from 208 to down 7 FPS, And back up to 50 to 88, Sound audio fading in/out.
> 
> All the other games platforms that i pay are 100% payable @ 4.1Ghz 3466Mhz FPS 144 to 188 Incredible performance from my old Intel 6 core.
> 
> I can't figure out was the problem with BF1.
> 
> So call Corsair tech-support to get information about the memory module I have. They said., The memory you have are GEN6 for OC high-performance memory. [email protected]#$.
> 
> Ok, I no about GEN1,2,3 for the Graphics card., But for memory never heard of it?. So I pulled out my memory to take a closer look at them., Walla there it is.
> 
> But still, doesn't resolve my problem with BF1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any problem with games platforms running 16 core 4.1Ghz, like BF1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> help


Have you ensured HPET is off?

What is your Tdie temp while playing? It sounds like you MIGHT be thermally throttling

Can you use GPUz to confirm PCIE gen while problem occurs? Some overclock states adjust BCLK and if you go over 104mhz BCLK the pcie gen will reduce.

That "gen" rubbish on your ram means nothing - it just means the memory was sold with that generation Intel CPU in mind. It means nothing.


----------



## lloxley016

my reading 8" LCD moniting system


----------



## lloxley016

Second reading 15min later.


----------



## [email protected]

Patched Ai Suite. Haven't tested yet, but this is supposed to sort HPET being enabled.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByttoGNV2zOCNVRrMW15Y3c5TGM/view


----------



## lloxley016

kindly tell where in the bios is (HPET) or Aisuite i turn it off

i download AIsuite, install it., reboot. can you tell me there in Aisuite i disable HPET.?

thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> kindly tell where in the bios is (HPET) or Aisuite i turn it off
> 
> i download AIsuite, install it., reboot. can you tell me there in Aisuite i disable HPET.?
> 
> thanks


I'm assuming that if you've already installed AI Suite from a previous build, then HPET is already enabled. You'd need to disable it within command prompt.


----------



## Vipercat

Yes, installed

CMD/admin

Type in what?

Please


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> Yes, installed
> 
> CMD/admin
> 
> Type in what?
> 
> Please


Open as admin,

bcdedit /set useplatformclock false


----------



## BuZADAM

Hi ALL.

I have some question about this motherboard. Can some one tell me explain this. 1 PCIEX slot very close cpu socket and memory slot. when will we using high - end gpu ( with have back plate ,like as msi lightning ) gpu back plate can be hit memory clock mechanism ?

second one , is cpu cooler choosing ivery limited in this motherboard ? ( reason cpu socket very close first pciex16 )

all other motherboard makers, models have enough clearance between cpu socket and first pciex 16

thanks for answers.


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> Hi ALL.
> 
> I have some question about this motherboard. Can some one tell me explain this. 1 PCIEX slot very close cpu socket and memory slot. when will we using high - end gpu ( with have back plate ,like as msi lightning ) gpu back plate can be hit memory clock mechanism ?
> 
> second one , is cpu cooler choosing ivery limited in this motherboard ? ( reason cpu socket very close first pciex16 )
> 
> all other motherboard makers, models have enough clearance between cpu socket and first pciex 16
> 
> thanks for answers.


No clearance issues for me, have a Gigabyte 980 G1 Gaming installed in the first PCI-E slot. (card has a backplate)
https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-N980G1-GAMING-4GD-rev-10-11#ov

CPU cooler is a Corsair H100i v2 with the Asetek bracket shipped with the CPU.


----------



## springs113

I just installed that ai suite with the patch and now my stream games won't load. My Gow4 wouldn't either but after several reboots that is now working.

I take that back gow4 still not working.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I just installed that ai suite with the patch and now my stream games won't load. My Gow4 wouldn't either but after several reboots that is now working.
> 
> I take that back gow4 still not working.


What's the error message?


----------



## springs113

No error message for gow4 but steam says failure to load when updating. For every game.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> No error message for gow4 but steam says failure to load when updating. For every game.


Odd, try verifying one of the game cache and retrying. Failing this try reinstalling the client: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=9609-OBMP-2526

Does seem odd, possibly a red herring and not related.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Odd, try verifying one of the game cache and retrying. Failing this try reinstalling the client: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=9609-OBMP-2526
> 
> Does seem odd, possibly a red herring and not related.


I am in the process of verifying now. The last thing I did was play Tekken 7 last night and the first thing I did was install the AI Suite. I know stuff happens but it was all good last night.

Edit: still don't work...going to uninstall ai suite.


----------



## Paprika

My Vengeance RGBs can't hit anything above 2666mhz no matter what. Oh joy.


----------



## springs113

I uninstalled AI Suite and every single stutter issues I've had in the past so far has since stopped.

Edit: There is definitely a bug with AI Suite...my fps from Gears of war 4 went from 18min/46avg to 65min/75avg.

The above


The below is on full ultra 1440p and tekken suspended in the background


----------



## dfarese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheddle*
> 
> I reckon you should be able to do 3.8ghz at about 1.25v if not lower
> 
> Ryzen scaling with voltage is quite linear... to a point...
> 
> 
> 
> taken from: https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/


Well, I set it to 1.27v @ 3.8ghz and rendered for 1.5hrs, got a maximum of 73c Tdie. I think it's good and I might just stay with this. I scored a 3303 on cinebench which is awesome, what do you think? think I should even bother going for 1.25? Once I get a new full coldplate cooler, that will make all the difference.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> second one , is cpu cooler choosing ivery limited in this motherboard ? ( reason cpu socket very close first pciex16 )


Large HSF like NH-U14S will be an issue on ZE, see the computerbase.de article, translated.


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dfarese*
> 
> Well, I set it to 1.27v @ 3.8ghz and rendered for 1.5hrs, got a maximum of 73c Tdie. I think it's good and I might just stay with this. I scored a 3303 on cinebench which is awesome, what do you think? think I should even bother going for 1.25? Once I get a new full coldplate cooler, that will make all the difference.


Great score for the multiplier. I think you are in a good place. You can test with lower voltages if you like, as finding the lowest stable multiplier will find the lowest heat output. But if you are just waiting for a coldplate, you may just want to let it ride!


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I would think LLC [Auto] is stock (ie as AMD intended), as IMO ZE would be similar to how C6H was. I plan to use [Auto] and adjust voltage as needed, as I did on C6H.


I dunno, could be. Never had the C6H, got the Prime Pro. On my board and similar to what other have reported, Auto cranks the CPU voltage to 1.45V as soon as you set a manual overclock. Since he is shooting for an overclock, I figured the design philosophy between previous ASUS Ryzen boards and Zenith would be similar.


----------



## cheddle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuZADAM*
> 
> Hi ALL.
> 
> I have some question about this motherboard. Can some one tell me explain this. 1 PCIEX slot very close cpu socket and memory slot. when will we using high - end gpu ( with have back plate ,like as msi lightning ) gpu back plate can be hit memory clock mechanism ?
> 
> second one , is cpu cooler choosing ivery limited in this motherboard ? ( reason cpu socket very close first pciex16 )
> 
> all other motherboard makers, models have enough clearance between cpu socket and first pciex 16
> 
> thanks for answers.


thats just the price to pay for having four full length, properly spaces, pcie slots 

Cooler choice on TR4 is very limited, you can really only use Asetek AIO's, custom loop, or a TR4 specifc cooler (and there arn't many)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dfarese*
> 
> Well, I set it to 1.27v @ 3.8ghz and rendered for 1.5hrs, got a maximum of 73c Tdie. I think it's good and I might just stay with this. I scored a 3303 on cinebench which is awesome, what do you think? think I should even bother going for 1.25? Once I get a new full coldplate cooler, that will make all the difference.


that sounds quite resonable! its important to work out how far off the 'limit' you are - you could have some room to improve otherwise.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> with utmost certainty, yes. Intel's the best.


i'll just be disabling it in bios then


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Patched Ai Suite. Haven't tested yet, but this is supposed to sort HPET being enabled.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByttoGNV2zOCNVRrMW15Y3c5TGM/view


This thing literally broke my OS into like perma safe mode lol.


----------



## lloxley016

So I think I figured it out.,

Hi, BuzADAM, thanks for your help.

(bcdedit /set useplatformclock false) and rebooted.?

I did try that, But for some reason, BF1 stop working and all the other games too.

So i enable again. Rebooted all games now working.

I notice that when I'm playing or doing a heavy load, that's when everything goes crazy. So carefully look my installation of water cooling system. I just notice that the CPU block wasn't center and
not completely tighten down., A gap between screw #4 and #3. even though I had a load running CPU temp reporting 45c, but CPU (Tctl) was reporting 93c.







I kind of looked over that by mistake.
After Reinstall CPU block everything started working NORMAL again. on Prim95 CPU 66c and CPU (tctl) @ 79c One hour run stable.....









Threadripper OC Bios 0503

4.1Ghz @ 1.398v
3466Mhz @ 1.378v
mem timing @ 16,16,16,36 T1
SOC office 0.18750

I ran BF1 for one hour, Now FPS started 200fps and stable @ 144fps. so far so good:thumb:









I will report back soon....

I'm hoping that this was the problem and nothing ELSE!!!! will run more stressful benchmark tonight.....


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> This thing literally broke my OS into like perma safe mode lol.


Not enough info for me to provide feedback to the teams.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I uninstalled AI Suite and every single stutter issues I've had in the past so far has since stopped.
> 
> Edit: There is definitely a bug with AI Suite...my fps from Gears of war 4 went from 18min/46avg to 65min/75avg.
> 
> The above
> 
> 
> The below is on full ultra 1440p and tekken suspended in the background


Honestly that sounds more like the issue with HPET. Has anyone else confirmed that kind of performance drop with Suite installed?


----------



## lloxley016

Dammit i thought that will fix my problem.

Sorry for that word!

ok., when i do this below., windows become unstable., any program that I open crashes.....

and can't open any of games install like BF1

****** Open CMD as an administrator

run:
bcdedit /enum

if you see 'useplatformclock' set to true then run thats your problem

I ran:
bcdedit /set useplatformclock false

bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock

Reboot computer. *******

help


----------



## lloxley016

question?

((bcdedit /set useplatformclock false or true))
is this active before installing Aisuite


----------



## lloxley016

Man I got a serious problem this board O'clock it self.

I clear the bios back to default 3.4ghz and when reboot it o'clock back 4.0ghz @ 2133.

is there any bios better the 0503?


----------



## Trix8080

CPU: 1950x
Memory: Galax HOF4CXLBS4000M19SF162C (DDR4-4000-CL19-1.4v) (4 x 8 GB)
Cooling: NZXT X62 Fan speed @ 85% (Ambient Temp 32c)
DRAM Timing Control > Using stilt's preset (3200 1.4v 4x Samsung B-Die)


Spoiler: BIOS Settings for 3200CL14 @ 1.4v





















Notes:
- If I restart PC immediately after Windows Booted complete, sometimes cause Memory Training Failed. (Win10 Enterprise)
- Trying o/c memory sometimes cause BIOS post error and no signal sent to monitor (1080Ti via Display port) Need to clear BIOS.

- CPU temp
Idle: ~36c (ambient temp ~32c)
Full load: ~65c+ (throttled down to 3200). Really need a new cooler better than x62.

- BIOS 9910 Beta
3200CL14 Stable. (OCCT ~6 Hrs stable)
* Anything higher than 3200 just failed at training.

- BIOS 9964
3200CL14 Stable
3600CL16 Boot into Windows. Prime95/OCCT Failed.


Spoiler: Aida64 Mem Bench



 



- Seems like 9964 is better for memory overclocking?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit i thought that will fix my problem.
> 
> Sorry for that word!
> 
> ok., when i do this below., windows become unstable., any program that I open crashes.....
> 
> and can't open any of games install like BF1
> 
> ****** Open CMD as an administrator
> 
> run:
> bcdedit /enum
> 
> if you see 'useplatformclock' set to true then run thats your problem
> 
> I ran:
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock false
> 
> bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
> 
> Reboot computer. *******
> 
> help


There's no need to delete the value, the first command should be enough. Restore the OS to an earlier point.


----------



## lloxley016

hello: everyone

After all the debugging with this motherboard and software that came with Zenith board (Asus USB Utility software) Aisuite (HAS A BUG) IN ..DEFINITELY.

DO NOT INSTALL Aisuite 3 AT ALL, AVOID INSTALLING THE SOFTWARE UNTIL ASUS PICK OUT A NEW REVISION FOR AMD THREADRIPPING.

MY GUTS FEELING TELL ME THAT (AIsuite 3) is the same one for INTEL platform, why I said this., will because this software that came with the Zenith board and works on
my intel platform and one that came with Asus rampage extreme 10 also work on the Zenith board. I might be wrong about this., But this the only conclusion that I come to.
AMD PLATFORM ARE NOT SAME AS INTEL PLATFORM WHEN IT COME FOR (AiSuite 3)

So what I did was uninstall of (Aisuite 3 software) completely. And restore windows from a previous point. And only install AMD Ryzen Master for my O'clocking.

Everything seems to be working normal, Except for the offset voltages seems not to be working right.

if you messing around with any windows setting within CMD command: (like this below) Windows will become unstable.

}Open CMD as an administrator

}bcdedit /enum
}bcdedit /set useplatformclock false (
}bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock

iT might work for some of you, but not all

after I remove (Aisuite 3) And restore windows from a previous point.

O'clocking with no issues at all. unless something stupid come up with the board that ASUS didn't tell us.

My stable now at:

4.1Ghz @ 1.398v
3466Mhz @ 1.378v
mem timing @ 16,16,16,36 T1
SOC office 0.18750v

Ps. I'm wondering if this line: (useplatformclock true) was put there by Asus Aisuite 3.?


----------



## lloxley016

where are you guys getting these bios from 9964, I don't see them in Asus web-site


----------



## lloxley016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> There's no need to delete the value, the first command should be enough. Restore the OS to an earlier point.


So after I uninstall Aisuite 3, and do (set useplatformclock false) re-install Aisuite 3.
There's a bug with this software interfering FPS all the games. And also with o'clocking to.

Correct me if im wrong.,


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> So after I uninstall Aisuite 3, and do (set useplatformclock false) re-install Aisuite 3.
> There's a bug with this software interfering FPS all the games. And also with o'clocking to.
> 
> Correct me if im wrong.,


I'm talking about disabling HPET, not anything with AI Suite. Can't correct you on anything else until you've provided more info. Did you start with a clean installation of Windows after installing TR?


----------



## lloxley016

Yes, clear install

HPET?
TR?
Sorry for asking


----------



## lloxley016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> Yes, clear install
> 
> HPET?
> TR?
> Sorry for asking


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> i'll just be disabling it in bios then


why? I'm not trolling or anything but if it's 1 thing that Intel is consistent on, that's their wireless/lan drivers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> This thing literally broke my OS into like perma safe mode lol.


same here, i posted my screen shots of one game but trust me it bonked my whole system to which point i was considering to reinstall windows.
Zenith/1950x,
32gb gskill 3200mhz
1000w seasonic titanium
512gb 960 pro nvme
Vega 64
(For Raja)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Honestly that sounds more like the issue with HPET. Has anyone else confirmed that kind of performance drop with Suite installed?


This was on a fresh install of windows. I only installed the drivers and the games along with some utilities provided by Asus such the Ai suite. The one that came with drivers were fine, but my system was still under perfoming. Doing the updated patch rendered my new install to seem like a virus stricken system. I ran this hypothesis i had 3 times to make sure my guess was correct...and i stick by it, AI SUITE is a system killer right now. I even installed it again after my initial post and in that same benchmark was hitting low teens (min) and upper 20s (avg). I later uninstalled it and my numbers shot back up like you see in the picture. If that's not AI suite i don't know what else it could be.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> why? I'm not trolling or anything but if it's 1 thing that Intel is consistent on, that's their wireless/lan drivers.
> same here, i posted my screen shots of one game but trust me it bonked my whole system to which point i was considering to reinstall windows.
> Zenith/1950x,
> 32gb gskill 3200mhz
> 1000w seasonic titanium
> 512gb 960 pro nvme
> Vega 64
> (For Raja)
> This was on a fresh install of windows. I only installed the drivers and the games along with some utilities provided by Asus such the Ai suite. The one that came with drivers were fine, but my system was still under perfoming. Doing the updated patch rendered my new install to seem like a virus stricken system. I ran this hypothesis i had 3 times to make sure my guess was correct...and i stick by it, AI SUITE is a system killer right now. I even installed it again after my initial post and in that same benchmark was hitting low teens (min) and upper 20s (avg). I later uninstalled it and my numbers shot back up like you see in the picture. If that's not AI suite i don't know what else it could be.


Not sure what exactly the patch does, something is conflicting with AI Suite there. Best to remove it for now as you've done already. Hopefully more come forward to reproduce it


----------



## Trix8080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> where are you guys getting these bios from 9964, I don't see them in Asus web-site


Look at >> UEFI (listing as latest at top) << in the first page of this thread.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not sure what exactly the patch does, something is conflicting with AI Suite there. Best to remove it for now as you've done already. Hopefully more come forward to reproduce it


it wasn't just the patch. The version that comes on the usb hinders performance as well, the patched version just about crippled windows. I see there's at least 2 others here that talks aboit ai suite rendering things useless. I had said earlier, it wouldn't even let me open my steam games.


----------



## Ronsanut

Guys, I am running BIOS 9910 and have been able to run a 4.0 OC on 1950X with 1.3VCore.

I have Corsair Dominator Platinum Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz C15 Desktop Memory Kit (CMD16GX4M2B3000C15)
Tmings are 15-17-17-17-35 .

I can get it to run at 2133 with no stability issues running Pass Mark BI Pro and AIDA64 . However when I try to run it at 2933 or even 3003 ( can't get the system to even recognize 3000) and I have manually entered the Timings, for some reason the Latency Setting will show 16 instead of 15. And I can reboot and verify the 15 is manually entered, it is just that it will run at that one setting at 16. In the OS when I load CPU-Z it also confirms that it is running at 16-17-17-17-35, and not @ 15-17-17-17-35.

I have the Base Clock at 100 and Ram Voltage at 1.35.

I am thinking that Latency running at 16 instead of the 15 may be why Memory test stability fails. I am trying 2666 Frequency now, but have a feeling that will also fail.

Any help on how I can get the mobo to use 15?

Is the 9964 BIOS better for OC memory than 9910?

Thanks in advance fro any help you can provided.


----------



## lloxley016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm talking about disabling HPET, not anything with AI Suite. Can't correct you on anything else until you've provided more info. Did you start with a clean installation of Windows after installing TR?


Thanks I'm all good.,


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> Thanks I'm all good.,


Then please use the edit button in the future vs spamming to death. THanks!


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> Guys, I am running BIOS 9910 and have been able to run a 4.0 OC on 1950X with 1.3VCore.
> 
> I have Corsair Dominator Platinum Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz C15 Desktop Memory Kit (CMD16GX4M2B3000C15)
> Tmings are 15-17-17-17-35 .
> 
> I can get it to run at 2133 with no stability issues running Pass Mark BI Pro and AIDA64 . However when I try to run it at 2933 or even 3003 ( can't get the system to even recognize 3000) and I have manually entered the Timings, for some reason the Latency Setting will show 16 instead of 15. And I can reboot and verify the 15 is manually entered, it is just that it will run at that one setting at 16. In the OS when I load CPU-Z it also confirms that it is running at 16-17-17-17-35, and not @ 15-17-17-17-35.
> 
> I have the Base Clock at 100 and Ram Voltage at 1.35.
> 
> I am thinking that Latency running at 16 instead of the 15 may be why Memory test stability fails. I am trying 2666 Frequency now, but have a feeling that will also fail.
> 
> Any help on how I can get the mobo to use 15?
> 
> Is the 9964 BIOS better for OC memory than 9910?
> 
> Thanks in advance fro any help you can provided.


afaik. X370 and X399 only run off even numbered Cls for asus board at least. If you ran low speed then it will accept odds.
Ah yes from the x370 c6h oc guide by emlor
If DRAM Ratio is 2666 or higher TCL will be rounded to nearest even higher number (i.e. TCL=15 → 16)

X399 wouldn't be any different for now at least.


----------



## gupsterg

On C6H you disable GearDown Mode and then can use odd CL. As I'm still waiting for a water block I can't check if ZE has that option.

I used The Stilt 3466MHz timings preset on C6H which uses odd CL, with 1T.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> I dunno, could be. Never had the C6H, got the Prime Pro. On my board and similar to what other have reported, Auto cranks the CPU voltage to 1.45V as soon as you set a manual overclock. Since he is shooting for an overclock, I figured the design philosophy between previous ASUS Ryzen boards and Zenith would be similar.


So far all screenies of ZE UEFI I have seen point to ZE would be similar to C6H. Asus Prime X370 Pro lacked many UEFI options that C6H had. So I reckon ZE is more similar in that regard to C6H.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> On C6H you disable GearDown Mode and then can use odd CL. As I'm still waiting for a water block I can't check if ZE has that option.
> 
> I used The Stilt 3466MHz timings preset on C6H which uses odd CL, with 1T.
> So far all screenies of ZE UEFI I have seen point to ZE would be similar to C6H. Asus Prime X370 Pro lacked many UEFI options that C6H had. So I reckon ZE is more similar in that regard to C6H.


Ah hmm. I quit fumbling with ram by the time that became an option. Now I know what that is in the x399 bios lol. Thanks


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> On C6H you disable GearDown Mode and then can use odd CL. As I'm still waiting for a water block I can't check if ZE has that option.
> 
> I used The Stilt 3466MHz timings preset on C6H which uses odd CL, with 1T.
> So far all screenies of ZE UEFI I have seen point to ZE would be similar to C6H. Asus Prime X370 Pro lacked many UEFI options that C6H had. So I reckon ZE is more similar in that regard to C6H.


Guess that makes sense since they are both in the ROG family. Only took 5 months but the Prime Pro finally got 90% of the BIOS configuration settings in the latest 0810 BIOS that the C6H had from Day One. Prime Pro still is missing some memory settings though. I guess they still want to differentiate the lower class from the premier class to justify the $100 premium in motherboard cost.


----------



## Trix8080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> Guys, I am running BIOS 9910 and have been able to run a 4.0 OC on 1950X with 1.3VCore.
> 
> I have Corsair Dominator Platinum Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz C15 Desktop Memory Kit (CMD16GX4M2B3000C15)
> Tmings are 15-17-17-17-35 .
> 
> I can get it to run at 2133 with no stability issues running Pass Mark BI Pro and AIDA64 . However when I try to run it at 2933 or even 3003 ( can't get the system to even recognize 3000) and I have manually entered the Timings, for some reason the Latency Setting will show 16 instead of 15. And I can reboot and verify the 15 is manually entered, it is just that it will run at that one setting at 16. In the OS when I load CPU-Z it also confirms that it is running at 16-17-17-17-35, and not @ 15-17-17-17-35.
> 
> I have the Base Clock at 100 and Ram Voltage at 1.35.
> 
> I am thinking that Latency running at 16 instead of the 15 may be why Memory test stability fails. I am trying 2666 Frequency now, but have a feeling that will also fail.
> 
> Any help on how I can get the mobo to use 15?
> 
> Is the 9964 BIOS better for OC memory than 9910?
> 
> Thanks in advance fro any help you can provided.


What is you RAM version ? I see "CMD16GX4M2B3000C15" in ASUS Zenith 's Memory QVL
so it should be no problem at rated speed.(ver 5.3) but only 2 slots supported.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketTR4/ROG_ZENITH_EXTREME/ROG_Zenith_Extreme_Memory_QVL_2133-3466.pdf?_ga=2.103723779.205232746.1503972991-329698880.1476321626


----------



## lloxley016

hi, guy

I'm just wondering why it's everyone changing BIOS on this Zenith Board. Is there a problem with bios 0503?

I'm asking because my board is doing fine with 0503., I'm able O'clock my system with bios 0503, within bios setting instead of using software, had no issue at all. Can do 4.1Ghz @ 1.398v Mem @ 16,16,16,36 3466, 3600, 3700, and down clock mem to 2133 with these OC setting 4.1, 4.0 & 3.8Ghz with these difference O'clock highest temp 74c on prime95., before I follow Thread. the only problem I had was gaming Fps issue. what learn I here is that (Aisuite 3) has I bug. when it comes to overclocking Aisuite 3 had's issue. with software. after I uninstall the software all my issue when away..

I like this forum because you alway find the right answer here.

Thanks overclock.net for all the hard work you do for us.


----------



## twitchyzero

anyone got 8x16GB G.Skill Tridents running to full specs? please post what bios and kit you are using if so


----------



## Ronsanut

What memory are you using? I have been having problems getting my RAM to pass stability testing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> hi, guy
> 
> I'm just wondering why it's everyone changing BIOS on this Zenith Board. Is there a problem with bios 0503?
> 
> I'm asking because my board is doing fine with 0503., I'm able O'clock my system with bios 0503, within bios setting instead of using software, had no issue at all. Can do 4.1Ghz @ 1.398v Mem @ 16,16,16,36 3466, 3600, 3700, and down clock mem to 2133 with these OC setting 4.1, 4.0 & 3.8Ghz with these difference O'clock highest temp 74c on prime95., before I follow Thread. the only problem I had was gaming Fps issue. what learn I here is that (Aisuite 3) has I bug. when it comes to overclocking Aisuite 3 had's issue. with software. after I uninstall the software all my issue when away..
> 
> I like this forum because you alway find the right answer here.
> 
> Thanks overclock.net for all the hard work you do for us.


What memory are you using? I have been having problems getting my RAM to pass stability testing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trix8080*
> 
> What is you RAM version ? I see "CMD16GX4M2B3000C15" in ASUS Zenith 's Memory QVL
> so it should be no problem at rated speed.(ver 5.3) but only 2 slots supported.
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketTR4/ROG_ZENITH_EXTREME/ROG_Zenith_Extreme_Memory_QVL_2133-3466.pdf?_ga=2.103723779.205232746.1503972991-329698880.1476321626


I am using 2 4x8 Kits for a total of 64GB of RAM . I have one set (4 DIMM's at Gen 4.24) and the other do not list a Gen.

CORSAIR CMK32GX4M4B3000C15(Ver4.24)(XMP) 32GB ( 4x 8GB ) DS - - 15-17-17-35 1.35 ● ●

I will try using just 32GB marked with the Gen 4.24 and then try the other set to see if that makes any difference.

Update 9-1-2017 3:42
I hope I am doing this right. ( I mean not duplicating my post.) I just took out 4 sticks (took out the older version set) and ran it (32gb Dominator Platimum Ver 4.24) at 2133 for a couple hours with no failures. I am running again now at 2666 (Latency at 16 instead of 15) to see how it does. The CPU is still OC's to 4.0.

Update 9-14-2017 10:02
So I have finally hit on a 64GB set of RAM that works and is stable. BTW all of the timings I list below were manually entered. To recap, I originally started with :

(64GB) 8 Sticks of CORSAIR CMK32GX4M4B3000C15(Ver4.24)(XMP) 32GB ( 4x 8GB ) DS - - 15-17-17-35 1.35
Using that I was able to boot and use at 2133. But I could only get (32GB) 4 sticks stable with a 4.0 OC and stable running AIDA 64 Extreme Stress Test. Anything above 2133 would fail stability testing.

Then I tried
(64GB) 8 Sticks of G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR with Timings of 16-16-16-38. I was able to get up to 2933Mhz with a 4.0 OC, but again only with 4 sticks (32GB) stable.

Finally I tried
(64GB) G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 64GB (4 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR with timings of 14-14-14-34 and have successfully got the 4.0 OC stable with those 4 16GB sticks.

So at least for me, with the RAM that I tried listed above, trying to get 8 sticks of RAM on this motherboard with the current BIOS (I used 9906) , I found that only 4 sticks can accomplish that. I suspect as the BIOS and ASUS RAM testing and tweaking continue, future BIOS will be more stable and hopefully allow 8 sticks to run concurrently with an OC.

Hope this helps.
Ron


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> anyone got 8x16GB G.Skill Tridents running to full specs? please post what bios and kit you are using if so


i had 8sticks of trident z rgb running, 2 different timing kits at that too. 3200mhz cas 14&16, once mixed the timings detailed to 2133 but i went into the bios and set docp which set the timings to the timings for the cas16 set.


----------



## Vipercat

4x 4GB modules 16GB XMP 2.0


----------



## Trix8080

BIOS 9910 Show incorrect CPU Temp ?

Ambient temp ~32c but BIOS show Idle temp ~25-26c
while RAM and Disk ~41c.


https image


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> I am using 2 4x8 Kits for a total of 64GB of RAM . I have one set (4 DIMM's at Gen 4.24) and the other do not list a Gen.
> 
> CORSAIR CMK32GX4M4B3000C15(Ver4.24)(XMP) 32GB ( 4x 8GB ) DS - - 15-17-17-35 1.35 ● ●
> 
> I will try using just 32GB marked with the Gen 4.24 and then try the other set to see if that makes any difference.


Hoping to run at spec with 8 sticks of that ram is kind of a tough ask imo.


----------



## Ronsanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Hoping to run at spec with 8 sticks of that ram is kind of a tough ask imo.


Yeah, I decided to change up[ my RAM and go with 2 kits of G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR.

Will see what that brings. It shouldbe here early next week.

More to come...

Nycgtr....

Update 9-14-2017 10:02
So I have finally hit on a 64GB set of RAM that works and is stable. BTW all of the timings I list below were manually entered. To recap, I originally started with :

(64GB) 8 Sticks of CORSAIR CMK32GX4M4B3000C15(Ver4.24)(XMP) 32GB ( 4x 8GB ) DS - - 15-17-17-35 1.35
Using that I was able to boot and use at 2133. But I could only get (32GB) 4 sticks stable with a 4.0 OC and stable running AIDA 64 Extreme Stress Test. Anything above 2133 would fail stability testing.

Then I tried
(64GB) 8 Sticks of G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR with Timings of 16-16-16-38. I was able to get up to 2933Mhz with a 4.0 OC, but again only with 4 sticks (32GB) stable.

Finally I tried
(64GB) G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 64GB (4 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR with timings of 14-14-14-34 and have successfully got the 4.0 OC stable with those 4 16GB sticks.

So at least for me, with the RAM that I tried listed above, trying to get 8 sticks of RAM on this motherboard with the current BIOS (I used 9906) , I found that only 4 sticks can accomplish that. I suspect as the BIOS and ASUS RAM testing and tweaking continue, future BIOS will be more stable and hopefully allow 8 sticks to run concurrently with an OC.

Thanks for you and everyones help.
Ron


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> Yeah, I decided to change up[ my RAM and go with 2 kits of G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR.
> 
> Will see what that brings. It shoul dbe here early next week.
> 
> More to come...


I have that exact ram. It will run rated docp with 4. I don't have 8 sticks of it so I can't tell you on that. As for populating it with 8 sticks I think 3200 may be possible. It's samsung e die. Which works quite well on ryzen these days.


----------



## Ronsanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I have that exact ram. It will run rated docp with 4. I don't have 8 sticks of it so I can't tell you on that. As for populating it with 8 sticks I think 3200 may be possible. It's samsung e die. Which works quite well on ryzen these days.


Thank you so much for your help. I will let all know how it goes.


----------



## twitchyzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> i had 8sticks of trident z rgb running, 2 different timing kits at that too. 3200mhz cas 14&16, once mixed the timings detailed to 2133 but i went into the bios and set docp which set the timings to the timings for the cas16 set.


thank you
is that 8x8gb or or 8x16? can you please confirm which bios fw?


----------



## farcodev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> hi, guy
> 
> I'm just wondering why it's everyone changing BIOS on this Zenith Board. Is there a problem with bios 0503?
> 
> I'm asking because my board is doing fine with 0503., I'm able O'clock my system with bios 0503, within bios setting instead of using software, had no issue at all. Can do 4.1Ghz @ 1.398v Mem @ 16,16,16,36 3466, 3600, 3700, and down clock mem to 2133 with these OC setting 4.1, 4.0 & 3.8Ghz with these difference O'clock highest temp 74c on prime95., before I follow Thread. the only problem I had was gaming Fps issue. what learn I here is that (Aisuite 3) has I bug. when it comes to overclocking Aisuite 3 had's issue. with software. after I uninstall the software all my issue when away..
> 
> I like this forum because you alway find the right answer here.
> 
> Thanks overclock.net for all the hard work you do for us.


No problems here (I stay on the 0503 too). The PC is pretty stable (3.7ghz/1.25V/2666Mhz DRAM) and I switch the X79 with this TR setup this weekend









Yep, outside of whinny trolls, people rocks here for their information and research!


----------



## nycgtr

I am staying on 0503 unless there's a benefit to moving. Seeing the latest bios will force me to run 2T for my ram speed? Not sure on that, or if it just defaults to 2t.


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I am staying on 0503 unless there's a benefit to moving. Seeing the latest bios will force me to run 2T for my ram speed? Not sure on that, or if it just defaults to 2t.


There are times when 2T with lower latency runs MUCH FASTER than 1T with higher latency. Please don't be reductionist and test if it effects you negatively. Preconceptions cause horrible results, sometimes.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajc9988*
> 
> There are times when 2T with lower latency runs MUCH FASTER than 1T with higher latency. Please don't be reductionist and test if it effects you negatively. Preconceptions cause horrible results, sometimes.


It wasn't in my benefit on the 1800x. So I assume it wont on the 1950x but I could be wrong.


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> It wasn't in my benefit on the 1800x. So I assume it wont on the 1950x but I could be wrong.


Were you running one or both channels in dual channel? From my experience, once you start using the second channel, the benefits of 1T drop, especially since you can often run a lower latency on 2T. I'll admit, I do not have the experience with Ryzen, though. For fun, just playing around, I got 3200 CL14 and 3600 CL16 working without issue on my board (non Asus) in about 20 minutes. I used 2T. Here is my 3.8GHz score on the OS for work (not my OC optimized OS):
http://hwbot.org/submission/3640748_ajc9988_cinebench___r15_ryzen_threadripper_1950x_3285_cb

3285 isn't too shabby, and I've got it to 3300 with the 3600, but because of heat, too little gains, and not enough time currently to qualify the higher speed for deployment, this is what I'll be using for now. Under 60C for cinebench run with an AIO and running at 1.2V on core. I have a lot more playing to do after this work project is finished (and I get the custom loop in).


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajc9988*
> 
> Were you running one or both channels in dual channel? From my experience, once you start using the second channel, the benefits of 1T drop, especially since you can often run a lower latency on 2T. I'll admit, I do not have the experience with Ryzen, though. For fun, just playing around, I got 3200 CL14 and 3600 CL16 working without issue on my board (non Asus) in about 20 minutes. I used 2T. Here is my 3.8GHz score on the OS for work (not my OC optimized OS):
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3640748_ajc9988_cinebench___r15_ryzen_threadripper_1950x_3285_cb
> 
> 3285 isn't too shabby, and I've got it to 3300 with the 3600, but because of heat, too little gains, and not enough time currently to qualify the higher speed for deployment, this is what I'll be using for now. Under 60C for cinebench run with an AIO and running at 1.2V on core. I have a lot more playing to do after this work project is finished (and I get the custom loop in).


Was running dual channel on ryzen.


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Was running dual channel on ryzen.


2 or 4 DIMMs?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajc9988*
> 
> 2 or 4 DIMMs?


4 dimms


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> 4 dimms


Sounds like something I need to explore more then. What I do know is I tried 1T on 3600 (but with different primary timings and secondary timings) and got no boot. Did 2T (1.5T) and only set the first 5 timings and 3600 booted without an issue at CL16. But that does mean when I get to testing the ram, I'll need to play with 1T more. But something tells me that 2T may be able to get lower latency and result in better scores.

How did you test the speed difference with 1T vs 2T and lower versus higher latency? Please tell me you went through SPi32M to confirm the scores, as it is highly sensitive to timings.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> thank you
> is that 8x8gb or or 8x16? can you please confirm which bios fw?


It is 8x8 I still have the other set of memory here too...but I cant really do any tinkering as my case is here, my blocks as well. I'm anxious to start but I'm so tired.


----------



## Ronsanut

.


----------



## Trix8080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> Yeah, I decided to change up[ my RAM and go with 2 kits of G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB
> (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR.
> 
> Will see what that brings. It shoul dbe here early next week.
> 
> More to come...


Last week I bought the same "F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR". IIRC this kit use Hynix chips.
At 3200 C16, in Quad Channel configuration. they ran flawlessly but slower when compared to B-Die one.

Below here were my "Hynix" 3200-C16.


Spoiler: 3200C16Q pics









To buy a new ram kits why not go for "C14" GTZR DDR4-3200 instead of C15/C16 ?


Just got 2 boxes of 4133C19 kits yesterday. Luckily, they are B-die









Spoiler: G.Skill F4-4133C19D-GTZR











Quote:


> I am trying to de-mystify *G.skill Trident Z DDR4 memory kits* with "B-die" chips in them.
> and from my observations I'm assuming ...
> 
> - DDR4-3200-C14 kits are B-Die. C15/C16 are non-B-die.
> - For 3333+ B-Die kits, serial number should consists of "5" (that printed under barcode).
> for example => "1732A5002537737"


Look at your RAM stickers, is this valid or not ? re-check it again with Thaiphoon












Spoiler: Samsung B-Die GTZR










Spoiler: non-B-Die



Below pics is "4" .... "1732A4002537737". and it is not B-Die





Happy hunting !


----------



## nycgtr

That's intertesting Gskill trident Z's were originally all samsung only guess it's changed.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> why? I'm not trolling or anything but if it's 1 thing that Intel is consistent on, that's their wireless/lan drivers.
> same here, i posted my screen shots of one game but trust me it bonked my whole system to which point i was considering to reinstall windows.
> Zenith/1950x,
> 32gb gskill 3200mhz
> 1000w seasonic titanium
> 512gb 960 pro nvme
> Vega 64
> (For Raja)
> This was on a fresh install of windows. I only installed the drivers and the games along with some utilities provided by Asus such the Ai suite. The one that came with drivers were fine, but my system was still under perfoming. Doing the updated patch rendered my new install to seem like a virus stricken system. I ran this hypothesis i had 3 times to make sure my guess was correct...and i stick by it, AI SUITE is a system killer right now. I even installed it again after my initial post and in that same benchmark was hitting low teens (min) and upper 20s (avg). I later uninstalled it and my numbers shot back up like you see in the picture. If that's not AI suite i don't know what else it could be.


Saw a vid that the intel based drivers for the wan modules on x399 boards causing bsod. I'll give it a shot when i get around to it, but first BSOD I get even using asus drivers from the support page, disabled ! I'll keep my tin foil hat on with anything intel branded attached to AMD hardware :3


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Saw a vid that the intel based drivers for the wan modules on x399 boards causing bsod. I'll give it a shot when i get around to it, but first BSOD I get even using asus drivers from the support page, disabled ! I'll keep my tin foil hat on with anything intel branded attached to AMD hardware :3


I'm going to do a fresh install of windows again on one of my ssd to test this theory out as well. Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I am staying on 0503 unless there's a benefit to moving. Seeing the latest bios will force me to run 2T for my ram speed? Not sure on that, or if it just defaults to 2t.


You can set command rate manually. The build that sets it automatically is for people that don't want to configure 2T manually.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You can set command rate manually. The build that sets it automatically is for people that don't want to configure 2T manually.


hey Raja have you guys tested why installing ai suite/patched version as well decreases the fps and cripples some systems. Ai suite that came on the usb Gabe me low fps, the patched version brought my system to being almost non responsive snail.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> That's intertesting Gskill trident Z's were originally all samsung only guess it's changed.


Nope always been some Hynix as well. Will add this thread in OP.


----------



## Sicness

Found that one of my 16GB Sammy modules is faulty. I treated myself with 4x8GB GSkill Flare X 3200 C14. Setting this up couldn't be easier. Now running The Stilt's 3333 fast timings adjusted to 14-14-14 and it just works. No tinkering with ProcODT or SoC, it simply works. 8 hours of GSAT testing and not a single cough. 10/10, would rip threads with flares again











BTW, is it possible to adjust Tctl to Tdie levels with Sense MI Skew?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You can set command rate manually. The build that sets it automatically is for people that don't want to configure 2T manually.


Raja the updated AIsuite for HPET., Having tried to install it many times and confirming HPET was off, the suite causes the screen to flash and causes the graphics driver to crash, along with many other oddities such as freezing etc. Windows will load and start fine. However, the moment it starts to load AISUITE the problems start.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Nope always been some Hynix as well. Will add this thread in OP.


I remember reading earlier reviews when the series first came out, it was stated samsung only. Seeing hynix in there now is a little disappointing.


----------



## bobette911

just built my new pc and I get this error code B2, Load VGA bios, tried UEFI 9910 UEFI 0601 UEFI 9960 Beta, tried another video card with same result, i can't get into bios, it said updating led firmware on screen waited 2hours and nothing. anyone?

ASUS ROG Zenith Extreme X399
threadripper 1950x
CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600)
EVGA SuperNOVA 1200 P2 220-P2-1200-X1
Corsair Hydro Series H115i
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3

Solved, Thanks Trix8080


----------



## Trix8080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobette911*
> 
> just built my new pc and I get this error code B2, Load VGA bios, tried UEFI 9910 UEFI 0601 UEFI 9960 Beta, tried another video card with same result, i can't get into bios, it said updating led firmware on screen waited 2hours and nothing. anyone?
> 
> ASUS ROG Zenith Extreme X399
> threadripper 1950x
> CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600)
> EVGA SuperNOVA 1200 P2 220-P2-1200-X1
> Corsair Hydro Series H115i
> EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3


Try connect VGA by HDMI or DVI ?

If not solve, try BIOS Flash back may help ? There is info on the first page about how to update AURA firmware.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> *Notice:* Some boards have older firmware for the onboard OLED/AURA, which can cause some strange issues. Update to the latest version, link. Run the .exe from within Windows


----------



## x3sphere

Set up a build with a 1950X + Zenith Extreme last night. Default CPU voltage was rather high on mine. I updated to latest BIOS and cleared CMOS and it was hovering around 1.40v without touching anything. Normal?

Anyway I manually set it to 1.29v and seems stable so far.


----------



## Yock

I have a "funny" problem with mu setup.

If my monitor is turned off my computer takes ages to post while the small LCD screen says VGA bios.
As soon as i turn on the monitor its posts almost instantly.

Not the biggest problem in the world but it does mean i i'm not able to use the computer as a temporary remote file server.


----------



## Yock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Set up a build with a 1950X + Zenith Extreme last night. Default CPU voltage was rather high on mine. I updated to latest BIOS and cleared CMOS and it was hovering around 1.40v without touching anything. Normal?
> 
> Anyway I manually set it to 1.29v and seems stable so far.


At default mine has an option turned on named "Core performance boost" in bios.
I have played a little around with this option and concluded that it applies core turbo boost to all cores instead of just some.
It played havoc with my cooling and power, this might be what you are looking after.


----------



## Reikoji

How many amps does the H_AMP_FAN connector support roughly?


----------



## Spitko

Is there a way to turn off the +27C offset? I didn't see anything in the bios (Latest beta).

If not... is there an ETA? I'll go through and adjust the profiles by hand if I must, but I'd rather wait a few days if there's a proper fix available or around the corner.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not enough info for me to provide feedback to the teams.


The hpet patched version disables the gpu drivers and they cannot be renabled. On top makes the system very unresponsive. This is with the latest geforce drivers on titan x pascal., win 10 64bit.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spitko*
> 
> Is there a way to turn off the +27C offset? I didn't see anything in the bios (Latest beta).
> 
> If not... is there an ETA? I'll go through and adjust the profiles by hand if I must, but I'd rather wait a few days if there's a proper fix available or around the corner.


If the bios has the same option in it in tweakers paradise (if that is there), you can manipulate the sense MI offset value to eliminate the +27c offset to Tctl temperature.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> Found that one of my 16GB Sammy modules is faulty. I treated myself with 4x8GB GSkill Flare X 3200 C14. Setting this up couldn't be easier. Now running The Stilt's 3333 fast timings adjusted to 14-14-14 and it just works. No tinkering with ProcODT or SoC, it simply works. 8 hours of GSAT testing and not a single cough. 10/10, would rip threads with flares again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, is it possible to adjust Tctl to Tdie levels with Sense MI Skew?


That Aida64 run looks good, how did you get that low latency, I thought TR had higher latency than Ryzen but that looks to be at about the same level, if not lower.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> That Aida64 run looks good, how did you get that low latency, I thought TR had higher latency than Ryzen but that looks to be at about the same level, if not lower.


Pretty sure it's Memory Access Mode = Local that does the trick here.


----------



## Paprika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> If the bios has the same option in it in tweakers paradise (if that is there), you can manipulate the sense MI offset value to eliminate the +27c offset to Tctl temperature.


Doesn't seem to respond at all in the most recent BIOS unfortunately.

Nor did it help with booting above 2666mhz on my Vengeance RGBs.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spitko*
> 
> Is there a way to turn off the +27C offset? I didn't see anything in the bios (Latest beta).
> 
> If not... is there an ETA? I'll go through and adjust the profiles by hand if I must, but I'd rather wait a few days if there's a proper fix available or around the corner.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paprika*
> 
> Doesn't seem to respond at all in the most recent BIOS unfortunately.
> 
> Nor did it help with booting above 2666mhz on my Vengeance RGBs.


Just disable sense mi skew and it will work fine on the latest 2.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> The hpet patched version disables the gpu drivers and they cannot be renabled. On top makes the system very unresponsive. This is with the latest geforce drivers on titan x pascal., win 10 64bit.


Is not just geforce, it kills Radeon too. I had to get rid of ai suite..and i usually use it due to fan xpert. It is a great software too just buggy right now.


----------



## Paprika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Just disable sense mi skew and it will work fine on the latest 2.


Still does nothing. The fans react to the offset instead of the actual temperatures.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paprika*
> 
> Still does nothing. The fans react to the offset instead of the actual temperatures.


Yea it's a problem for AI suite. However, for ryzen master etc it's fine. What you can do in the meantime is just adjust your curve.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Set up a build with a 1950X + Zenith Extreme last night. Default CPU voltage was rather high on mine. I updated to latest BIOS and cleared CMOS and it was hovering around 1.40v without touching anything. Normal?
> 
> Anyway I manually set it to 1.29v and seems stable so far.


I would guess its probably normal for untouched settings voltage to be around that much. it was the same deal for Ryzen.


----------



## Spitko

I saw similar vcore values on mine out of the box. I would hope this is just showing the highest vcore (the value being applied to the Turbo Boost cores) and the others are running at more sane values, but it's unclear.

However I was able to get all cores stable at 4.0 ghz on 1.2 vcore, so I suspect either there's a wide variance between chips (and the bios settings are assuming worst case to get a stable 4.0 boost), or the stock values are just genuinely too high. It's rather amusing that my 4.0 overclock profile runs cooler than stock though...


----------



## ThePhoton

Ok so.. Running all cores at 4GHz (1950X, 1,375V 503 bios)
Memory @3200MHz 4 DIMMs

Running Prime95, getting around 57C according to Ryzen master with an H115.
But! After a while it just... Freezes. What could this be?


----------



## Spitko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePhoton*
> 
> Running Prime95, getting around 57C according to Ryzen master with an H115.
> But! After a while it just... Freezes. What could this be?


Memtest it first, make sure you're not getting memory errors.

However, that behavior is consistent with my 4ghz overclock's behavior when my vcore was too low. 1.375 is pretty high for that though, it may be worth double checking your 12v rail stability.


----------



## ThePhoton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spitko*
> 
> Memtest it first, make sure you're not getting memory errors.
> 
> However, that behavior is consistent with my 4ghz overclock's behavior when my vcore was too low. 1.375 is pretty high for that though, it may be worth double checking your 12v rail stability.


No errors with memtest afaIk. Probably need to to it more thorough.
12v rail is pretty stable.

Like, I have no operational stability issues other than with prime95. Gaming, videos, everything is fine. But I want to push on for 4.2

But, thanks. I'll do more testing come morning.


----------



## lloxley016

Yo

Dimmet, What the hell is this., Does anybody know whats is going on with this BOARD.? Aisuite 3 doesn't work. I try the pitch still problem with OC.

Look at OC on diff-screen., try to figure out why (offset) Voltage doesn't work right. Windows is telling me my OC is 4.71:doh:

*Task Manager: below*



The whole screen below



HWiNF64



I down clock the system to 4.0ghz 40.25 multiplier @1.35v / Mem @ 3333mhz 1.35v. everything else in Bios set to default.

My max overclocks 4.1ghz @ 1.398v mem @ 3466mhz No issue booting with windows, Except that 4.1Ghz seems to be to fast for gaming
on ALL 16core.

*Any ideas??*


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Is not just geforce, it kills Radeon too. I had to get rid of ai suite..and i usually use it due to fan xpert. It is a great software too just buggy right now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> The hpet patched version disables the gpu drivers and they cannot be renabled. On top makes the system very unresponsive. This is with the latest geforce drivers on titan x pascal., win 10 64bit.


If you don't install AI Suite at all and disable HPET, does your rig run fine? The issue is that AI Suite needs HPET to change ratios (AMD limitation, which is why it's enabled). I'm wondering if other software you have on the system is also playing a part in all of this. Might need a full report of all installed software/drivers so that this can all be replicated. It could also be that NV need to patch the display drivers.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you don't install AI Suite at all and disable HPET, does your rig run fine? The issue is that AI Suite needs HPET to change ratios (AMD limitation, which is why it's enabled). I'm wondering if other software you have on the system is also playing a part in all of this. Might need a full report of all installed software/drivers so that this can all be replicated. It could also be that NV need to patch the display drivers.


PC works fine until AI suite is installed. Also, killing the AI suite / forcing it to not auto start is also fine. Uninstalling AIsuite makes everything back to normal again as well.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you don't install AI Suite at all and disable HPET, does your rig run fine? The issue is that AI Suite needs HPET to change ratios (AMD limitation, which is why it's enabled). I'm wondering if other software you have on the system is also playing a part in all of this. Might need a full report of all installed software/drivers so that this can all be replicated. It could also be that NV need to patch the display drivers.


This is on a dress install of windows, nothing other than steam installed with a few of my games software wise. Everything else is drivers provided by amd and asus. Nothing more nothing less. I never messed with hpet whatsoever. Without the AI SUITE installed there's a substantial difference in overall system performance. Installing the version with on the usb stick slows my system down quite a bit, but that patched version just about cripples it.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> This is on a dress install of windows, nothing other than steam installed with a few of my games software wise. Everything else is drivers provided by amd and asus. Nothing more nothing less. I never messed with hpet whatsoever. Without the AI SUITE installed there's a substantial difference in overall system performance. Installing the version with on the usb stick slows my system down quite a bit, but that patched version just about cripples it.


What happens if you simply disable HPET with the version on the USB Stick?

Can you write out all the system specs/UEFI version/driver versions?

Also a precise description and the steps we need to use to replicate the issues. We're passing this on to the replication teams, so they'll want all the minutiae.


----------



## Kukielka

Hey there, really happy with the Zenith so far, I have 1 problem tho.
I cant get the adressable led header to function properly. the LEDs just won't light up, in some cases the first LED of the strip lights up but thats it, no color adjustment, nothing.
Also: On a clean windows install, if u start aura, it will pop up "driver install failed" and "driver start failed".
Any ideas?

PS: I did install all the new OLED/Aura driver and stuff.


----------



## bummerboy

can share your bios settings? and which version?
is this setup prime95 stable?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> Yo
> 
> Dimmet, What the hell is this., Does anybody know whats is going on with this BOARD.? Aisuite 3 doesn't work. I try the pitch still problem with OC.
> 
> Look at OC on diff-screen., try to figure out why (offset) Voltage doesn't work right. Windows is telling me my OC is 4.71:doh:
> 
> *Task Manager: below*
> 
> 
> 
> The whole screen below
> 
> 
> 
> HWiNF64
> 
> 
> 
> I down clock the system to 4.0ghz 40.25 multiplier @1.35v / Mem @ 3333mhz 1.35v. everything else in Bios set to default.
> 
> My max overclocks 4.1ghz @ 1.398v mem @ 3466mhz No issue booting with windows, Except that 4.1Ghz seems to be to fast for gaming
> on ALL 16core.
> 
> *Any ideas??*


----------



## [email protected]

Can anyone that's having stuttering issues/performance problems with HPET disabled please try enabling IOMMU and report if it makes any difference?


----------



## lloxley016

Hey: [email protected]

It's a bit confusing to me.

First., I set the everything in Bios set to default. NO OC // 3.4 GHz base @ 2133mem

Install Aisuite 3 from the USB stick. Re-boot the system., Everything working normally. No issues running windows OR any Games. That's (useplatformclock) enable.

Now reboot back into bios and set Memory 3466., Just memory no OCing. Re-boot system still normal no issues. Now the system is running @ stock speed except memory which is set to 3466.

The is now running 3.4 GHz base @ 3466mem., Can run anything normal.

Now here is the park that gets very confusing.

Reboot back into bios and set the OC to 3.8 GHz base @ 3466mem. reboot windows.

The first thing that happens is Temperature read way off by and extra 20c., CPU voltages incorrect 1.41 to 1.50v and Aisuite 3 said my 11% overclock, which that's incorrect. Run CPUz read 3.4/2133/1.234v
Run HWiNF64 same reading 3.4/2133/1.234v., Now remember I set memory to [email protected] 3.4Ghz default clock setting.
BUT: Aisuite 3 is reading 2133
CPUz also reading 2133
HWiNFO64 reading 2133
all Reading 2133 @ 3.4Ghz., like said before MEM was set 3466 in the bios. To make sure I am not reading this wrong. I reboot the system back into bios to check my setting for memory. Still there set @ 3466.

reboot back into windows stated run benchmark's no issues. play some games like BF1 notice FPS drop to 7 to backup to 66 + 70, Audio somewhat good. SO

OK. (useplatformclock Enable)
OK. (Aisuite 3 Install)
OK. ([email protected]) issues

Back into bios and up the speed from 3.4 to 3.8 same memory setting. reboot system

windows loads 5min later., The system started to come unstable. try running one benchmark system freeze. Hard Re-boot back in windows. Aisuite 3 loads Now it's reading the correct system information
reading [email protected] again try to run BF1 very FPS/Audio drop to 7 and back up to 66 and repeat this while playing the game.

Next Reboot system again, Back into bios and change setting to XMP [email protected] 4.0Ghz. reboot into windows.

Again system becomes unstable.....can't play any games or benchmarks....

NO BLUE SCREEN
NO FREEZE
NO REBOOT

JUST STOP RESPONDING. BUT CPU TEMP READ AT 58C TO 64C, SO I SHUTDOWN THE SYSTEM.

NOW READING WHAT LEARNED HERE ON THIS FORUM, ABOUT ISSUES AISUITE 3/ AND MEMORY PROBLEMS.

I did what other user did with Zenith Board+ process.

Reboot the system., into windows safe mode., and uninstall Aisuite 3 and any program's that can cause instability.

Reboot system and did (Manual ocerclocking)

4.0Ghz 1.35v/40.50 on all core @ 3333Mhz @1.35v every else left at the default setting.

reboot the system.
windows OK, NO AISUITE 3 install (useplatformclock disable)

Now can play BF1 full-load @ 144Fps tops 188Fps.,
Now can Benchmark OK
CPU temperature normal 34c to 38c
At full-load Tops 58c
Benchmark Tops 71c

This is at 4.0Ghz @1.35v SOC 0.1873v mem @ 3333Mhz 1.35v 100% Stable
And at 4.1Ghz @1.35c SOC 0.200v mem @ 3466mhz 1.37v 100% Stable....

I would like to really understand what's is going on.

Disabling

> (useplatformclock) True or False//. Messing this., Courses windows to become unstable.

Some program's look for this line enables. like

Battlefield ONE
Aisuite 3
Benchmark software
Other software utilities for monitoring system
Aquasuite
HWiNFO
CPU-Z

And so no...

Perhaps i may be wrong, But it's obvious that (Aisuite 3) causing all kinds of PROBLEM!!!

When asus is going to fix this software, Ps The Patch Aisuite 3 same thing...


----------



## Aby67

@[email protected]

Hello

Can You kindly do all of Us a big favour.

Can You kindly, make sure that for at least the WS MB x399, You will have waterblock mounting points on the back plate of the mother board, as that gets hotter than what amd recommends for the 16 core operating max temperatures, and AMD wil no doubt release the 32 core version once Intel Releases their 18 core cpu.

Also PLEASE, as You now support raid 10, Please have them installable where the current place is on the zenith and get rid of that RGB, interface which is of NO use at all for those who will install 6 GPUs.

A full motherboard waterblock covering the IHS, the cpu bracket with thermal pads, socket back plate, and raid 10 M.2 placed on the board instead of ram like mounting is all We HEDT HPC multi GPU users need.

Regardless of if EK and Bitspower or Liquid exctasy will make a good CPU mono block, the operating temperatures for a working environment, where noiseless systems and overwhelming cooling are necessary, are simply intolerable in the way this beautiful Zenith motherboard is made.

I do really hope that You will follow My request to the tin and later on update this to the zenith motherboard, when You will come out with the PCIe gen 4 version this xmas or early 2018.

You cannot cool a 32 Core Overclocked CPU with 180 TDP properly, with just a waterblock on the IHS, especially considering the SUCH low quality water blocks that EK and others currently offer, the whole socket itself has to be watercooling compatible, including the brackets and ESPECIALLY the backplate.

While I am asking You to create motherboards that can host adequate engineered blocks for AMD products, I will also pass this request to Akira at EK and maybe You guys might pick up the phone and come out with something that is valid for these next generation computers.
You cannot keep on doing stuff as it has been in the past with these CPUs, its that plain and simple fact....I dont even want to mention that YOU CANNOT KEEP ATX or EATX or CEB formats anymore, in year 2017 on wards, it is time to completely redesign a motherboard layout capable of over 250 teraflotps of compute power at least, from scrap...and all of this needs cooling something that will make EK supremacy blocks be good enough as what a celeron block needed in the past.

I also think it is time for ASUS to introduce a header with software to regulate peltier modules, so to avoid freezing or condensation at all times while keeping all 100 % load temperatures below 50C, while EK or Bitspower could like this make waterblocks that can sandwich the module wit one side on the cold plate and the other on the water fins flow side.

I really think that You guys really need to step up the game, as things cannot be done as in the past when Intel was paying everyone to keep doing the same CPU ON THE SAME motherboards for ever, look now, they come out with a multi years multi rebranded Sandy Bridge to Skylake which is basically the same cpu with caches shuffled around the last minute to get 10 % performance more after 3 years!

This whole game is over, it is time to move on and You at Asus should too especially because no one is buying Intel anymore and they wont at LEAST for another 3 years, if they dont ever come up with anything decent after, then You can also assume the company shutting down for good.

Please move on, so We can too, what You offering now is amazing if we think of standards in the past, but standards of today it is just really very poor or just a barely sufficient grade C....RGB is not enough to cool things that rely on cooling to work... thanks

Kindest regards

Aby

P.s I wish instead to really congratulate You guys for the hard work You do on BIOS and quality components like 12k capacitors and who knows even better in the future, You work very hard and You do deliver very fast..so My chapeau, to You guys working on the software side of things


----------



## GuitarFreak

Is anyone having issues with Aura? It was working fine for me, then suddenly would not start after rebooting the system and reset my colors to default. I updated the BIOS and the Aura firmware and that seemed to fix it for a couple days, but it just broke again after shutting down the system overnight.


----------



## Paprika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuitarFreak*
> 
> Is anyone having issues with Aura? It was working fine for me, then suddenly would not start after rebooting the system and reset my colors to default. I updated the BIOS and the Aura firmware and that seemed to fix it for a couple days, but it just broke again after shutting down the system overnight.


Broke for me as well, but re-downloaded aura and it's better than ever now. Entire look of the software has changed and colors actually work properly.


----------



## GuitarFreak

Is there a newer version of Aura? The version I downloaded is 1.05.21, released 8/22. I've reinstalled it several times and it still doesn't work.


----------



## Poloasis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> AMD apparently updated their chipset drivers. They list version 17.30 updated on August 25th: https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows+10+-+64


Will this be recommended versus what Asus has on their driver page?

Tx


----------



## lloxley016

Hello

So I decided to do some overclocking to see what results I get.

Here are my results. [email protected] @mem 2133mhz Stable
Second run. [email protected] 2666mhz Stable
Third run. [email protected]@3066mhz 95% Stable
fore run. [email protected],[email protected] 90% Stable

BIOS setting:

41
2133 start here, work your way up
TRU enable
VRM stable @ 48c
Vcore 1.408v. NOT PASS 1.456V / 1.412V OK/1.438V OK/ 1.441V OK/ ((1.456V **** VERY BAD *****)) TEMP HIT 90C IT (It took me 20minute to get back in bios) The VRM hit 78c too. SO BE CAREFUL., Monitor you Voltage and Temp., if see your VRM temp spike-up to 75c. SHUT IT DOWN
SOC 0.250v MAX 0.280. DON'T PASS 0.300
WITH SOC I STARTED @ 0.1875 AND WORK MY WAY UP T0 A STABLE VOLTAGE @ 0.250V

The CPU water block im using is Aqua Next Vision nickel/plated With EK-CoolStream XE 360 (Triple) 3xNoiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-P 120mm x 25mm Ultra Silent Bionic Blade PWM Fan - 800-2000 RPM FANS. My max Temp while running Benchmark's 71c and (Tdie) 36c.

First Benchmark TEST Results 64bite run [email protected] @mem 2133mhz Stable max temp 72c












Second Benchmark TEST Results 64bite run [email protected] @mem 2666mhz Stable. max temp 71c. ----Geekbench -4









Same Secon test, But 32bit run [email protected] @mem 2666mhz Stable. max temp 71c ----> geekbench -3





First Bios Setting @ 2133/4.1











Second Bios Setting 2665/4.1




Third Bios Setting 3066/4.1








Perhaps we may have a lottery process. Yeah!









I'm in the garage doing all these tests., my garage ROOM temperature this just about 30-Celsius to 32c., But the water cooling IS holding Well.









One Loop for my Graphic Card Asus Strix GTX-1080OC edition

One loop for ny Threadripper 1950x.

I'm going to keep playing with this processor I hope I don't burn it out. He'll be ashamed to blow away (One Thousand dollars)


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> Hello
> 
> So I decided to do some overclocking to see what results I get.
> 
> Here are my results. [email protected] @mem 2133mhz Stable
> Second run. [email protected] 2666mhz Stable
> Third run. [email protected]@3066mhz 95% Stable
> fore run. [email protected],[email protected] 90% Stable
> 
> BIOS setting:
> 
> 41
> 2133 start here, work your way up
> TRU enable
> VRM stable @ 48c
> Vcore 1.408v. NOT PASS 1.456V / 1.412V OK/1.438V OK/ 1.441V OK/ ((1.456V **** VERY BAD *****)) TEMP HIT 90C IT (It took me 20minute to get back in bios) The VRM hit 78c too. SO BE CAREFUL., Monitor you Voltage and Temp., if see your VRM temp spike-up to 75c. SHUT IT DOWN
> SOC 0.250v MAX 0.280. DON'T PASS 0.300
> WITH SOC I STARTED @ 0.1875 AND WORK MY WAY UP T0 A STABLE VOLTAGE @ 0.250V
> 
> The CPU water block im using is Aqua Next Vision nickel/plated With EK-CoolStream XE 360 (Triple) 3xNoiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-P 120mm x 25mm Ultra Silent Bionic Blade PWM Fan - 800-2000 RPM FANS. My max Temp while running Benchmark's 71c and (Tdie) 36c.
> 
> First Benchmark TEST Results 64bite run [email protected] @mem 2133mhz Stable max temp 72c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second Benchmark TEST Results 64bite run [email protected] @mem 2666mhz Stable. max temp 71c. ----Geekbench -4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same Secon test, But 32bit run [email protected] @mem 2666mhz Stable. max temp 71c ----> geekbench -3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Bios Setting @ 2133/4.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second Bios Setting 2665/4.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Bios Setting 3066/4.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we may have a lottery process. Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the garage doing all these tests., my garage ROOM temperature this just about 30-Celsius to 32c., But the water cooling IS holding Well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Loop for my Graphic Card Asus Strix GTX-1080OC edition
> 
> One loop for ny Threadripper 1950x.
> 
> I'm going to keep playing with this processor I hope I don't burn it out. He'll be ashamed to blow away (One Thousand dollars)


Those numbers look horrible. I get most of those at 3.85-3.9GHz with 3333MHz CL14-16-16-38. Sorry to tell you this, but I think the increase in voltage is causing a current throttle event, potentially. HPET is off, correct? If I could post pics here without the web hosting crap, I'd show you some. You can check my HWBot submissions. These are both me:
http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/compare/8439627?baseline=8438403 (my 3.85 against my 3.9GHz)
http://hwbot.org/submission/3641335_ajc9988_cinebench___r15_ryzen_threadripper_1950x_3342_cb (with 3.85GHz)
http://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/compare/3890373?baseline=3871134 (my 3.85GHz against my 3.9GHz).

Go back to 3.8, plug in a lower voltage and lower until it starts effecting scores negatively, other than within the test range. Then you get a baseline. Go up 50MHz. Do it again. When you start seeing the scores not scale, diagnose what is causing it not to scale, like current throttle. Then do something to fix it and continue on. Also, do stability testing on the way if you are finding a stable daily driver overclock, not a suicide run.


----------



## nycgtr

Concur those are bad. My scores are higher with hpet on and @ 4.0


----------



## TheGovernment

I get 2700 with my 1920x @ 4 GHz, that voltage is extremely high lol


----------



## ajc9988

http://forum.notebookreview.com/attachments/cb15-39g1225v3333m14cl-2-jpg.149283/
http://forum.notebookreview.com/attachments/aida64-mem-39g1225v3333m14cl-jpg.149285/
http://forum.notebookreview.com/attachments/gb3-39g1225v3333m14cl-jpg.149286/
http://forum.notebookreview.com/attachments/gb4-39g1225v3333m14cl-jpg.149287/

Edit: here is my post link to me putting up newer, higher numbers on 3.9GHz:
http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/amds-ryzen-cpus-ryzen-tr-epyc-vega-polaris-gpus.799348/page-316#post-10595800


----------



## lloxley016

Hey

The purpose of these, it's not to compare scores.

Just to show you how unstable when HPET disable and Aisuite not install.

I see your links, but they say 3.4 and the other one say 3.8 1.2v

But, @ 4.1 scores is high. NOT all 1950x can [email protected] @1.398v



Now, this with Aisuite 3 install and (useplatformckock) enable.
It still doesn't make sense.

Both run., so sad.

[email protected] @ 3200




Both runs, definitely these's a bug in BIOS 0503.

[email protected] @ 3200

[email protected] @ 3466





See the vcore 1.177 @ 3.8Ghz @ 3466Mhz 1.35v it's Strange.









.


----------



## lloxley016

My Bios 0503 has some serious issues.









Does anyone have a good working bios.

I try 4.0 @ 1.37v mem @ 3466 1.37




http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8440171


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> What happens if you simply disable HPET with the version on the USB Stick?
> 
> Can you write out all the system specs/UEFI version/driver versions?
> 
> Also a precise description and the steps we need to use to replicate the issues. We're passing this on to the replication teams, so they'll want all the minutiae.


Posting this again in hope of getting more info.


----------



## bummerboy

Are these even prime stable?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> *Any ideas??*


----------



## lloxley016

So far, YES

Doing a run with prime95 on all core. One hour 15min still going


----------



## bummerboy

just realise your vccsoc is really high.. hmm perhaps i should try that

am partially stable at 3.9 @ 1.35v 3200 but vccsoc at around 1.25V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> So far, YES
> 
> Doing a run with prime95 on all core. One hour 15min still going


----------



## lloxley016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> just realise your vccsoc is really high.. hmm perhaps i should try that
> 
> am partially stable at 3.9 @ 1.35v 3200 but vccsoc at around 1.25V


holding @ 3.9 @ 1.238v 3200 1.35v with on prime95 pass 1 hour

in bios
39
3200
Vcore 1.258v
SOC Auro
All Auto

Except mem
1.35v
1.35v


----------



## lloxley016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> holding @ 3.9 @ 1.238v 3200 1.35v with on prime95 pass 1 hour
> 
> in bios
> 39
> 3200
> Vcore 1.258v
> SOC Auro
> All Auto
> 
> Except mem
> 1.35v
> 1.35v


Stable 4.0 @ 1.33v 3200 @ 1.35v

Going to try 1.285v. to see if can get stable @ 1.285v


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poloasis*
> 
> Will this be recommended versus what Asus has on their driver page?
> 
> Tx


I never bothered with drivers on board maker sites unless it was something truly unique. Those drivers tend to be outdated and I'd rather go with versions right from the original manufacturer.


----------



## Tomwa

I have a 1950X and 32GB (4 x 8GB) of DDR4-3000MHz (G.Skill Trident Z RGB)

I cannot enable my D.O.C.P profile or the system will not boot (it flicks on for just a second and then shuts off, it repeats this until I clear CMOS), I tried changing the voltage from 1.35V to 1.4V but that didn't help at all.

All other BIOS settings are at defaults and I'm running the latest BIOS version from the first post (9960) I have also tried this on 0503 with no success.

I just want my RAM to run at the speed I paid for, any assistance would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> Hey
> 
> The purpose of these, it's not to compare scores.
> 
> Just to show you how unstable when HPET disable and Aisuite not install.
> 
> I see your links, but they say 3.4 and the other one say 3.8 1.2v
> 
> But, @ 4.1 scores is high. NOT all 1950x can [email protected] @1.398v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Now, this with Aisuite 3 install and (useplatformckock) enable.
> It still doesn't make sense.
> 
> Both run., so sad.
> 
> [email protected] @ 3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both runs, definitely these's a bug in BIOS 0503.
> 
> [email protected] @ 3200
> 
> [email protected] @ 3466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the vcore 1.177 @ 3.8Ghz @ 3466Mhz 1.35v it's Strange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


To let you know, the point of that was to say that your scores at 4.1 are matching those of lower clocked CPUs. Now, I have a separate OS just for overclocking, with only benchmarking and utility programs on it. I gutted certain remoting components, while leaving the rest alone (I used to gut more, but when you risk instability with my old gutting on the new builds for 5 points in CB15, while other benches go up and some take some really nasty hits, I'll stick with that for now). I bench for a hobby. I take it you have this as your main OS, with all the other programs installed on it, which can cause background calls, etc. That is fine. But what I was getting at is trying to optimize your performance and find the weak points, where throttling or limits occur, etc., to help the community go further. That is what the end goal is. If you can achieve the same, but with lower clocks and voltage, and possibly get higher clocks and voltage later with better performance, I would be happy. All of what I shared was at 3.85 to 3.9GHz. Some programs are not reading the speed right yet (like GB). So, this is just trying to help, not attack.


----------



## gupsterg

Please guys start using spoilers







.

1st a member posts a lengthy post due to images and then another quotes complete post, doesn't add spoiler and just make it a scroll'a'thon







.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Please guys start using spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 1st a member posts a lengthy post due to images and then another quotes complete post, doesn't add spoiler and just make it a scroll'a'thon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm just about to email lloxley016 an invoice for my mobile data


----------



## Poloasis

Hey guys I got my TR 1950x up and running, as I understand having vCore at manual makes the voltage static no matter what the frequency and using offset make it throttle down when CPU frequency lowers at idle. I see some strange patterns in gaming, I lose frame/stuttering from time to time and soon after I see a jump of frequency on all cores for a sec. What might cause this issue? Should Load Line calibration be set higher for a more transient voltage?

Tx guys!


----------



## springs113

Anyone ever get that NV Ram code error 94? What gives, I cant really find anything on it whatsoever?


----------



## lloxley016

Hey

Which of these's BIOS are stable.

> 0601-9906-9910-9960-9980

??

And where are they coming from:?

I dont see them in Asus.com/zenith/support/Bios?


----------



## ajc9988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> Hey
> 
> Which of these's BIOS are stable.
> 
> > 0601-9906-9910-9960-9980
> 
> ??
> 
> And where are they coming from:?
> 
> I dont see them in Asus.com/zenith/support/Bios?


Won't speak to stability, they are beta bios from a person that works for ASUS. If you are not prepared for issues, diagnosing issues, and providing that information, and all other necessary information, to Raja, just stick with the main releases.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you don't install AI Suite at all and disable HPET, does your rig run fine? The issue is that AI Suite needs HPET to change ratios (AMD limitation, which is why it's enabled). I'm wondering if other software you have on the system is also playing a part in all of this. Might need a full report of all installed software/drivers so that this can all be replicated. It could also be that NV need to patch the display drivers.


I'm now having a NVRAM boot issue...CODE 94, TEST NVRAM. I cant for the life of me get a break with this board. This is my 3rd one. It's troubling when you think about it as this thing cost a hefty penny or two. Too many issues.


----------



## BloodyLove

same here.... just updated to 601 and experiencing audio and video stuttering, mouse LAG, CODE 92 and CODE 92 test NVRAM messages....
is this a CPU issue maybe? Or MoBo?

also disabled all of the devices like audio wifi-cards, disabled the clock-thing....
so i am having a 6000 EUR build here and no chance to get this running....

i also did a complete rebuild of my watercooling in order to pluc the vega64 into the 1st pcix slot without riser-cable..... but same issues...
latency-tests are showing massive lags in dxgkrnl.sys .... and also wdf01000.sys ....

any ideas?
never was that frustrated in over 15 years of building pcs

4 x 8 tridentZ CL14 RGB
AMD TR 1950x
samsung 960 pro m.2 nvme
2 x WD RED 4TB raid 1

@RAJA, IOMMU enabled: no difference...


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyLove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same here.... just updated to 601 and experiencing audio and video stuttering, mouse LAG, CODE 92 and CODE 92 test NVRAM messages....
> is this a CPU issue maybe? Or MoBo?
> 
> also disabled all of the devices like audio wifi-cards, disabled the clock-thing....
> so i am having a 6000 EUR build here and no chance to get this running....
> 
> i also did a complete rebuild of my watercooling in order to pluc the vega64 into the 1st pcix slot without riser-cable..... but same issues...
> latency-tests are showing massive lags in dxgkrnl.sys .... and also wdf01000.sys ....
> 
> any ideas?
> never was that frustrated in over 15 years of building pcs
> 
> 4 x 8 tridentZ CL14 RGB
> AMD TR 1950x
> samsung 960 pro m.2 nvme
> 2 x WD RED 4TB raid 1
> 
> @RAJA, IOMMU enabled: no difference...


Yup, that is exactly what I am getting with the NVRAM.


----------



## GuitarFreak

I can't seem to win with this software...won't even uninstall now.


----------



## lloxley016

hey

I was online ASUS support team, And they said that the windows im running may be the problem because it may be incompatible with Ai-Suite 3.

Can someone kindly confirm that? Please.


----------



## Tomwa

In addition to not getting my rated RAM speeds I'm also getting stuttering and really bag latency during normal use (i.e. Takes ages to open Task Manager, I have a 1TB 960 EVO ssd as well).


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> What happens if you simply disable HPET with the version on the USB Stick?
> 
> Can you write out all the system specs/UEFI version/driver versions?
> 
> Also a precise description and the steps we need to use to replicate the issues. We're passing this on to the replication teams, so they'll want all the minutiae.


Disabling HPET and using the AIsuite included on the USB stick does not create the issues that the other version of the AIsuite does. I didn't think to try the one on the USB.

My specs are as follows

1950x
4x ssamsung 850s
3x samsung 960s
titan x pascal sli (running latest drivers) although had the same issue on an older dirver.
Win 10 Pro no ncreators edition
Sound blaster Z

Installed software

ms office, discord, steam, gog, chrome, hwinfo, gpuz, msi afterburner, logitech keyboard mouse gaming, vmbox, origin, hyper v and whatever else was on the asus stick.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> hey
> 
> I was online ASUS support team, And they said that the windows im running may be the problem because it may be incompatible with Ai-Suite 3.
> 
> Can someone kindly confirm that? Please.


that's a load of bullocks. I'm having issues too in fact im sending my board back tomorrow. My replacement should be here tomorrow as well. This will be my fourth board. The first one had bent pins, second bad dimm slots, third nvram error, cycle boot loop from time to time. I can't believe it but yup 4 boards. I have several memory kits several drives/psu and video cards too just to make sure things are proper. There's definitely problems with the board. Let's see if the 4th time's a charm ?. I really love the board but come on Asus get it together. My x99 deluxe/r5e10 had boot issues too. It's an Asus thing. Strange anomalies...yes. my system worked fine Monday, fired it this morning and not loop smh.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomwa*
> 
> In addition to not getting my rated RAM speeds I'm also getting stuttering and really bag latency during normal use (i.e. Takes ages to open Task Manager, I have a 1TB 960 EVO ssd as well).


Do you have Ai suite installed? if so that is your issue. Uninstall it and then run do your normal everyday work and you'll see. It cause me a drop of almost 60 fps in some games. Games i know for a fact my system can/should max out at 1440p and not even sweat and I'm stuttering.


----------



## Spitko

My system is running fine (as far as I know at least, prime95 stable etc), but the LCD has started showing:
Quote:


> Code: 0C
> Check CPU


I can't find any kind of lookup table for these codes in the manual or online. Any ideas?

edit:
Also, I disabled the Sense Mi "skew" feature, but temps are still showing the +27C offset. Using the 9960 bios if that helps.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spitko*
> 
> My system is running fine (as far as I know at least, prime95 stable etc), but the LCD has started showing:
> I can't find any kind of lookup table for these codes in the manual or online. Any ideas?
> 
> edit:
> Also, I disabled the Sense Mi "skew" feature, but temps are still showing the +27C offset. Using the 9960 bios if that helps.


i have yet to dive in and play with my system, I've gone through 3 boards. I found the 503 bios to be the most stable(i believe it was the one with the agesa update). Everything worked well until i did that Ai suite patch/aura update. My system been in the trenches ever since. 503 bios also had the correct tempos for me, i was idling in the mid 20s and peaking around 40 for the brief times i got it to work. Now i have to pull apart my loop and redo my build.


----------



## lloxley016

Hey

They said they're working on a new Aisuite 3 update to fix the software., And new bios up too, fix the issue (temp,vcore, memory, & so on) I'll wait and see!


----------



## BloodyLove

seems that everybody with further issues has a samsung nvme m.2 ssd... hmmm....
i experienced this some years ago already with an ASUS board, when the WD Velociraptor (10.000 rpm drives) were released..... i did a customer build on that brand new i7 (Socket 1366) and i had to wait for a new bios in order to support the velociraptor as a boot device back in the days - also stuttering and some weired issues...
i'll try to install on one of my WD reds

EDIT: after reinstalling on my WDRED, i can confirm, that it is not related to samsung M.2 NVME SSD... same issues on the WDRED


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> Hey
> 
> They said they're working on a new Aisuite 3 update to fix the software., And new bios up too, fix the issue (temp,vcore, memory, & so on) I'll wait and see!


I figure they are but where did you get direct word of this? @[email protected] Any chance of asus release just fan expert? Lot's of us only use it for fan control. I really can do without the rest of it.









Fan control is one of the MAIN reasons I buy asus boards.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I figure they are but where did you get direct word of this? @[email protected] Any chance of asus release just fan expert? Lot's of us only use it for fan control. I really can do without the rest of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fan control is one of the MAIN reasons I buy asus boards.


yup same here, my fans are quieter than my pump. My x99 setup have 13 fans and the loudest component in that system is my power supply fan. Ai suite is OK but I'd rather just have Fanxpert as a stand alone. I just picked up my motherboard (4th) from the post office, let's see how this goes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyLove*
> 
> seems that everybody with further issues has a samsung nvme m.2 ssd... hmmm....
> i experienced this some years ago already with an ASUS board, when the WD Velociraptor (10.000 rpm drives) were released..... i did a customer build on that brand new i7 (Socket 1366) and i had to wait for a new bios in order to support the velociraptor as a boot device back in the days - also stuttering and some weired issues...
> i'll try to install on one of my WD reds
> 
> EDIT: after reinstalling on my WDRED, i can confirm, that it is not related to samsung M.2 NVME SSD... same issues on the WDRED


thanks for the testing, it's the board, if yours play well leave it alone. If not get a new one.


----------



## ir88ed

At work we have put together a 1950X build using the X399 ROG ZE. For this build we purchased 8x16GB Corsair Dominator (DDR4 3000mhz, C15) ram modules for a total of 128GB.

The system powers up just fine with four sticks of ram, but any more and it won't post. The system runs the dimms at 2133mhz by default, but even with only four sticks the max I can get is like 2833 or so. I have reseated the ram many times, but no luck. I also increased the voltage to 1.36v, to no avail. All eight sticks run at 3000mhz without drama in my Intel rig, so the ram is good. Bios was updated to 0503.

Any advice?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> At work we have put together a 1950X build using the X399 ROG ZE. For this build we purchased 8x16GB Corsair Dominator (DDR4 3000mhz, C15) ram modules for a total of 128GB.
> 
> The system powers up just fine with four sticks of ram, but any more and it won't post. The system runs the dimms at 2133mhz by default, but even with only four sticks the max I can get is like 2833 or so. I have reseated the ram many times, but no luck. I also increased the voltage to 1.36v, to no avail. All eight sticks run at 3000mhz without drama in my Intel rig, so the ram is good. Bios was updated to 0503.
> 
> Any advice?


Try diff soc and procdot. 3000 c15's are a pain imo.


----------



## BloodyLove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> thanks for the testing, it's the board, if yours play well leave it alone. If not get a new one.


thx.... just ordered a replacement... will arrive tomorrow... hopefully a working one...


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyLove*
> 
> thx.... just ordered a replacement... will arrive tomorrow... hopefully a working one...


i hate tearing down a system huh especially my own.


----------



## BloodyLove

... ask me...... all the hard tubing and watercooling.... and cable management








sooooo sad....


----------



## nycgtr

Considering everything goes back to where it originally was it's not so bad to just swap the board. It's a pain but it aint that bad. I've done this with my c6h that decided to commit suicide, IN A MUCH more crammed case with more stuff then what you got going on in that elite.


----------



## lloxley016

hey

The funny thing with the Asus team support., Got a woman. She didn't know what the hell I was talking about. After I have explained my issues, And tell her the Zenith board x399 that I have. After three minutes she still didn't understand what motherboard I had(That's funny). Three minutes later I told her Zenith Threadripper. And get this!. she didn't even know about the software., She thought that it was a third-party software. Finally, after she figured it out. She says we no about ongoing issues with Ai-Suite 3 and we're trying to resolve it as soon as possible. That's when she stated said We will have new bios update and software. SOON


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> hey
> 
> The funny thing with the Asus team support., Got a woman. She didn't know what the hell I was talking about. After I have explained my issues, And tell her the Zenith board x399 that I have. After three minutes she still didn't understand what motherboard I had(That's funny). Three minutes later I told her Zenith Threadripper. And get this!. she didn't even know about the software., She thought that it was a third-party software. Finally, after she figured it out. She says we no about ongoing issues with Ai-Suite 3 and we're trying to resolve it as soon as possible. That's when she stated said We will have new bios update and software. SOON


sounds like page 3 of the support call manual.







Guess it took a while for her to find that page.


----------



## Yock

Out of pure curiosity, what cases are you guys using?
Kinda hard finding a case supporting this motherboard, i originally had a Phanteks Enthoo Evolv and loved it but had to dust off my old Corsair air 540 just for this motherboard.

Though the Corsair is a good case i really miss the quality of and ease of working with the Phanteks case.


----------



## The L33t

If you like phanteks you have the Enthoo Luxe supporting Eatx.


----------



## nycgtr

Was prepping my primo for a while before tr dropped. Came from an evolv as well.


----------



## BloodyLove

I took the enthoo elite... but you can also wait for the much cheaper primo TG / v2 ... they are working on this, if you believe the internet


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyLove*
> 
> I took the enthoo elite... but you can also wait for the much cheaper primo TG / v2 ... they are working on this, if you believe the internet


Don't believe it. Think they gave up on anything primo sized. Too busy making small cases or cases too big for itx. I made my own windowed primo, it can't be compared to tempered glass but I can always get anti glare acrlyic and tint it. Wouldn't be too different tbh. .


----------



## farcodev

I reused my old but trusty HAF-X. It was a mess to cleanup but it's like new now


----------



## Ronsanut

CaseLabs STH10 . Love it!


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farcodev*
> 
> I reused my old but trusty HAF-X. It was a mess to cleanup but it's like new now


Same here 

Took a few hours to properly clean and remove all old components (went from I7 3770K to 1950X)


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yock*
> 
> Out of pure curiosity, what cases are you guys using?
> Kinda hard finding a case supporting this motherboard, i originally had a Phanteks Enthoo Evolv and loved it but had to dust off my old Corsair air 540 just for this motherboard.
> 
> Though the Corsair is a good case i really miss the quality of and ease of working with the Phanteks case.




We went with an EVGA DG-87 for our 128GB monster. Lots of room for the build and nice fan control, but the case is pretty huge.


----------



## GuitarFreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yock*
> 
> Out of pure curiosity, what cases are you guys using?
> Kinda hard finding a case supporting this motherboard, i originally had a Phanteks Enthoo Evolv and loved it but had to dust off my old Corsair air 540 just for this motherboard.
> 
> Though the Corsair is a good case i really miss the quality of and ease of working with the Phanteks case.


Went with a CaseLabs Mercury S8. Been wanting this case for a long time, and it is totally worth it.


----------



## Paprika

Custom Parvum L1.0, works wonders.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paprika*
> 
> Custom Parvum L1.0, works wonders.


I could do such a killer build in a parvum. If i bought 1 more case in the within the next 2 yrs my wife would be raging.


----------



## lloxley016

hey

Where in the bios, do I check if all core is active. because when I run Ryzen Master its shows 8 core active, and other 8 not active.

also, i notice when you overclock to 4.0 or 4.1 or any overclock above 3.8. The small LCD on board show 3.4 @1.35v

And Ryzen Master show 4.0 @ 1.125v , But when run CPUz show 4.0 @ 1.33v, HWiNFO64 show 4.0 on all core @ 1.33v


----------



## Wally West

Is it true that this board doesnt support the Threadripper 1900X?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Is it true that this board doesnt support the Threadripper 1900X?


where did u read that? thats nonsense.


----------



## Wally West

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> where did u read that? thats nonsense.


Someone on facebook.



To me it look like complete nonsense


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Someone on facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> To me it look like complete nonsense


Hmm it's actually not listed on the asus website the 1900x, but I don't see why it wouldn't be.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Someone on facebook.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me it look like complete nonsense












https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME/HelpDesk_CPU/


----------



## springs113

It was listed before I think, also the 1920 non x variant. Someone removed it. What bios are you on NYC?


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wally West*
> 
> Someone on facebook.


https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME/HelpDesk_CPU/

I do suspect, that either the website wasn't updated or a new BIOS update will fix that.

However look here

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X399-A/HelpDesk_CPU/

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-Strix-X399-E-Gaming/HelpDesk_CPU/

If You are not an extreme overclocker and do not need the 10g network card, there is no shame at all to go for a strix MB, it got 8 phase power delivery, 8 and 4 pin eps cpu, and for a 8 core cpu.

I think what matters is the GPU X16 PCIe , because Unfortunately at ASUS, they have not considered that a ton of people will buy this systems to use 4 and more gpus for content creation, over gaming sli also because SLI is at end of life cycle with PCIe Gen 4 this winter early next year, if they think to sell these motherboards to sli gaming aficionados, they are making a big marketing mistake, so x399 should come with default with at least 6 PCIe x16 on all the line up.
Nothing against gaming on more Gpus, but these processors are designed and can handle way much more than this kind of light workload.
And this is why I have not yet bought Threadripper, Im just waiting for a ASUS single WS motherboard with 7 x16 PCIe.

*pcie 4.0 will have enough bandwidth to remove the need for SLI bridge, in theory if i am not mistaken or misinterpreted, you could run eg 4,, 1050 or 1060 or 580s gaming


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> It was listed before I think, also the 1920 non x variant. Someone removed it. What bios are you on NYC?


0601.


----------



## gupsterg

She ain't pretty yet







, but she's alive







.



I went AS5 spread on IHS with plastic card.



Also filled the bolt heads on EK TR block (thank tech gods it finally arrive today).



Idle/light OS use temps sweet. 1950X at stock for now. Loop is pump/res > gpu > cpu > top rad > front rad. Top/front rads each have temp sensors connected to mobo, pump is being used in PWM off pump header, rad fans top use CPU header and front CPU_OPT.

Just flashing from 0502 to 0601







.


----------



## bummerboy

Some question for Zenith OCers

Does anyone know what these Bios Settings do?

1. Overclock enhancement : what enhancements? what does it change?

2. CPU and VCC phase control : Optimized or Extreme? what are the differences?


----------



## [email protected]

New UEFI build and Ai Suite combo that is supposed to patch the reported performance issues. Need to be used together.

Ai Suite

Alternative download link for Ai Suite

UEFI 0046


----------



## gupsterg

Will add to OP Raja







.

TBH never used AiSuite before and will only try to see if this one is an issue.

Flash to 0601 occurred without issue, checked if AURA FW needed update and it didn't.

Using fans/pump in PWM mode via UEFI setup and no issues so far







(manual profiles). Temps look sweet at idle/light OS use, room ambient ~21.5°C.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> Some question for Zenith OCers
> 
> Does anyone know what these Bios Settings do?
> 
> 1. Overclock enhancement : what enhancements? what does it change?
> 
> 2. CPU and VCC phase control : Optimized or Extreme? what are the differences?


1. Will test it out ASAP







.

2. You will find info in this post (even though C6H post linked it is same info for ZE).


----------



## Spitko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> New UEFI build and Ai Suite combo that is supposed to patch the reported performance issues. Need to be used together.


Running this now. Nothing has exploded yet!

AISuite is no longer camping at the top of task manager's CPU usage, but setting CPU fan speed is a bit wonky; It was just stuck at 100% for several minutes before it just decided to magically apply after I'd moved on to other things.

Also, the Mi Sense offset is still broken and can't be turned off. Please fix <3

edit: Also, what are people getting in geekbench multicore scores? I'm only pulling 22876 @ 4.0 but this feels very, very wrong given it's only a hair ahead of a Ryzen 1700. No cores are disabled, and the single core speed looks about right.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> She ain't pretty yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but she's alive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Welcome to the party!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> Welcome to the party!


Thanks







.

Waiting for that EK block delayed me ~2 weeks







.

So glad I had zero leaks on 1st WC build. Was daunting but I reckon now the experience gained would make another build a breeze.

I nearly had to postpone build yesterday as lacked a 90 degree fitting. Making the tube longer allowed it to bend without a kink. Next drain/refill will sort it. If you look at front rad, outer port, tube to res is double/triple the length







.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Waiting for that EK block delayed me ~2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So glad I had zero leaks on 1st WC build. Was daunting but I reckon now the experience gained would make another build a breeze.
> 
> I nearly had to postpone build yesterday as lacked a 90 degree fitting. Making the tube longer allowed it to bend without a kink. Next drain/refill will sort it. If you look at front rad, outer port, tube to res is double/triple the length
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's your first WC build? I've been building custom loops for close to 15 years but they still look ****tier than what you've produced


----------



## gupsterg

Thanks







.

Yep, 'popped my cherry'







.

Always been an 'air user', so far liking how mobo/UEFI fan/pump control working







.


----------



## bummerboy

appreciate the reply
2. those are what is described in the bios.. but what exactly are the differences? the behaviour doesnt make sense sometimes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Will add to OP Raja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 1. Will test it out ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 2. You will find info in this post (even though C6H post linked it is same info for ZE).


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> appreciate the reply
> 2. those are what is described in the bios.. but what exactly are the differences? the behaviour doesnt make sense sometimes


No problem







.

IIRC CPU VRM has 8 phases. So on 'Extreme' they all remain active, even if CPU is not loaded and some could be switched off. The switching on/off plus associated electrical characteristics, could cause an issue when doing an 'extreme' OC, say LN2. For us everyday overclockers I doubt any need to change default setting.

Last time when I tried differing settings with a R7 1700 at 3.8GHz I could not see any difference in OC stability or VRM temps, so stuck with default.


----------



## bummerboy

oh, i find different behaviours on both temp and memory stability on load, between auto / optimised / extreme
i think auto changes modes between boots







so i could be ok for hours on one run, and freeze/crash on another run (without changing any settings)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> IIRC CPU VRM has 8 phases. So on 'Extreme' they all remain active, even if CPU is not loaded and some could be switched off. The switching on/off plus associated electrical characteristics, could cause an issue when doing an 'extreme' OC, say LN2. For us everyday overclockers I doubt any need to change default setting.
> 
> Last time when I tried differing settings with a R7 1700 at 3.8GHz I could not see any difference in OC stability or VRM temps, so stuck with default.


----------



## jarble

Quick question for you guys for those that are running raid how was the setup process? I have only ever used Intel raid so I was wondering if there were any major differences etc that I should plan for







. At the moment I am just getting basics setup until heatkiller releases the threadripper water block.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> New UEFI build and Ai Suite combo that is supposed to patch the reported performance issues. Need to be used together.
> 
> Ai Suite
> 
> Alternative download link for Ai Suite
> 
> UEFI 0046


Does this fix the issue with AI suite reading the offset for cpu temp?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> oh, i find different behaviours on both temp and memory stability on load, between auto / optimised / extreme
> i think auto changes modes between boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i could be ok for hours on one run, and freeze/crash on another run (without changing any settings)


[Auto] should not change between boots IMO.

Usually there are "auto rules" where when we do x setting change it will affect y as it is set as [Auto] and not fixed. If the x setting is not changed between boots by user then y will not when on [Auto].

I will test and see what happens







. I only got my TR rig running last night in OS for ~1hr. I'm still at stock for CPU/RAM/GPU and getting some baseline test data/stability testing done. Then start adding more RAM/faster storage, etc.



Spoiler: Heaven, Valley and RealBench Stress mode



I just did 10 min of Heaven, room ambient ~22.7°C, ~5-6°C delta on water temp from room ambient.



Currently fans/pump work off CPU temp (tCTL), gonna change to water temp soon.

Next 15min of Valley, room ambient ~23°C, ~5-6°C delta on water temp from room ambient.



RealBench Stress mode 4GB, thought be a good idea to see temps on tCTL/tDIE on this prior to going for P95, etc. Room ambient ~23.1°C, ~5-6°C delta on water temp from room ambient.


----------



## springs113

I can't even install windows, i get a hang on the rog splash screen. This ridiculous. Im in the prices of treating the whole system apart. Going to try a different hard drive, mount the nvme trig the dimm.2 slot, different psu. When it's all said and done I'd have changed everything but the cpu...smdh.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I can't even install windows, i get a hang on the rog splash screen. This ridiculous. Im in the prices of treating the whole system apart. Going to try a different hard drive, mount the nvme trig the dimm.2 slot, different psu. When it's all said and done I'd have changed everything but the cpu...smdh.


Whats the background on the issue. Wasn't your setup up and running?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I can't even install windows, i get a hang on the rog splash screen. This ridiculous. Im in the prices of treating the whole system apart. Going to try a different hard drive, mount the nvme trig the dimm.2 slot, different psu. When it's all said and done I'd have changed everything but the cpu...smdh.


Sorry to read that







.

My only worry has been WC, luckily all went well on that front.

Rest of the install/setup has been as smooth as any other. TBH I didn't even do a fresh W10. This HDD had a W10A install from months ago, used last when I owned i5/Z97 for TimeSpy tests, as I prefer W7. After I got into W10A (which wasn't long) I just ran DDU to clean off AMD GPU drivers. Installed latest AMD Chipset drivers from AMD site and latest GeForce from nVidia site.

So far all looks good. I didn't install AMD powerplan as on Ryzen I had issues with it vs my own modded one.



All looks tidy in device manager considering not fresh OS and only 2 drivers manually installed.



HPET is not on at present in OS.


----------



## springs113

I was good initially, even with the original ai suite that came with the board(usb). I installed the patched version and it brought my system to a crawl like no other. I finally got rid of that and all seemed well, played a few games and all. I went to bed, woke up the next morning and it has been a nightmare ever since. I was getting the test NVRAM issue, I am now on my 3rd board and it has given me the same NVRAM issue and from time to time HDD error. I know my memory is fine( 4th pair as well). I had tested out 4 different kits due to 2nd mobo replacement. Got that squared away. All in all the only 3 components that haven't been changed are my 960 pro, PSU and CPU. The sad part is that I don't have a regular cooler to test these components so...i have to do a water loop and then hope it works this time around. Whats even worse is that due to this hurricane watch all the best buys around me are closed.


----------



## BloodyLove

i just got my 2nd board today... exact same issues...... test nvram error 92 and sometimes 94 ..... sometimes it works and boots well...
i also can't get rid of this awful stuttering and audiocrackling... seems to be caused by graphicscard (vega64) ?!? 

i think i'll give up on threadripper or at least on asus... having hardware worth 6000 EUR and not being able to use it properly is frustrating...
the bad thing is, that so many people are experiencing these problems and not a single thread offers a solution that works... most of them changed the board to a different one or something...
i'm tired....


----------



## gupsterg

@springs113

Dunno what to advise, sorry.

Well I hope you are missed by the hurricane.

Did you use hard tubing? I went flexible thinking if I did need to 'meddle' I maybe able to getaway swapping bits without draining loop. I have had nothing but ASUS boards since 2007, I use ~zero SW from ASUS







. I just like their boards and BIOS/UEFI settings, through those I tend to get what I went, set and forget TBH.

@bummerboy

OK been looking at UEFI more and what I'd have as base profile.

AI Tuner: Manual
Base clock: 100MHz

Spread Spectrum: Disabled , glad they got this on ZE, hopefully be on C6H in next update. Spread spectrum could destabilize an OC from what guides suggest for past platforms.
VRM Spread Spectrum: Disabled

I also fixed some voltages, like PLL, chipset, etc. Will gather some more base line data, do some OC'ing with 8GB 1 dimm and add another to go dual channel soon







.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @springs113
> 
> Dunno what to advise, sorry.
> 
> Well I hope you are missed by the hurricane.
> 
> Did you use hard tubing? I went flexible thinking if I did need to 'meddle' I maybe able to getaway swapping bits without draining loop. I have had nothing but ASUS boards since 2007, I use ~zero SW from ASUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just like their boards and BIOS/UEFI settings, through those I tend to get what I went, set and forget TBH.
> 
> @bummerboy
> 
> OK been looking at UEFI more and what I'd have as base profile.
> 
> AI Tuner: Manual
> Base clock: 100MHz
> 
> Spread Spectrum: Disabled , glad they got this on ZE, hopefully be on C6H in next update. Spread spectrum could destabilize an OC from what guides suggest for past platforms.
> VRM Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> 
> I also fixed some voltages, like PLL, chipset, etc. Will gather some more base line data, do some OC'ing with 8GB 1 dimm and add another to go dual channel soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You should connect to the internet via the cable and not using wifi, or get the windows fix for it,,,,not gonna look for the link for you but you will understand where to find it in this video


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyLove*
> 
> i just got my 2nd board today... exact same issues...... test nvram error 92 and sometimes 94 ..... sometimes it works and boots well...
> i also can't get rid of this awful stuttering and audiocrackling... seems to be caused by graphicscard (vega64) ?!?
> 
> i think i'll give up on threadripper or at least on asus... having hardware worth 6000 EUR and not being able to use it properly is frustrating...
> the bad thing is, that so many people are experiencing these problems and not a single thread offers a solution that works... most of them changed the board to a different one or something...
> i'm tired....


look for the intel network driver update, it fixes ur headaches


----------



## bummerboy

awesome your adventure has begun

i am at these settings, stable for 4ish hours of prime 95, and can complete firestrike,
CPU Temp about 82C, i am having problem figuring out, tDie is too low, like 40-50, tCtl is around the same as the reported CPU temp 80ish (from hwinfo)
it's hot here btw, ambient is around 30C

AI manual
Base 100
39x
CPU and VDDSOC phase : optimized
VCore offset +0.15000
VDDSOC manual 1.2
DIMM 1.35
PLL 1.74

I will probably post a screenshot the next time i reboot it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @springs113
> 
> @bummerboy
> 
> OK been looking at UEFI more and what I'd have as base profile.
> 
> AI Tuner: Manual
> Base clock: 100MHz
> 
> Spread Spectrum: Disabled , glad they got this on ZE, hopefully be on C6H in next update. Spread spectrum could destabilize an OC from what guides suggest for past platforms.
> VRM Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> 
> I also fixed some voltages, like PLL, chipset, etc. Will gather some more base line data, do some OC'ing with 8GB 1 dimm and add another to go dual channel soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## BloodyLove

my LAN driver from intel is up to date..... i disabled BT, WIFI, ONBOARD Sound and so one.... in order to eliminate more potentials issue-sources


----------



## GuitarFreak

Ugh, I'm getting really frustrated with Aura. I uninstalled, deleted everything in safe mode, and reinstalled, and it still won't work. Short of flashing the BIOS or Aura firmware again, anybody have any other ideas of how to get it working?


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyLove*
> 
> i just got my 2nd board today... exact same issues...... test nvram error 92 and sometimes 94 ..... sometimes it works and boots well...
> i also can't get rid of this awful stuttering and audiocrackling... seems to be caused by graphicscard (vega64) ?!?


I have issues with audio crackling as well. I thought it may have been my FiiO E10K that's to blame. Rebooting fixes it for a while, but the issue would always come back after a couple of hours. All my drivers as well as Windows are up to date, I don't have any ASUS software installed. Onboard WIFI, BT, LAN and Audio are disabled.


----------



## Paprika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> I have issues with audio crackling as well. I thought it may have been my FiiO E10K that's to blame. Rebooting fixes it for a while, but the issue would always come back after a couple of hours. All my drivers as well as Windows are up to date, I don't have any ASUS software installed. Onboard WIFI, BT, LAN and Audio are disabled.


I have it here and there when alt-tabbing in games. Not a huge deal, but annoying.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I was good initially, even with the original ai suite that came with the board(usb). I installed the patched version and it brought my system to a crawl like no other. I finally got rid of that and all seemed well, played a few games and all. I went to bed, woke up the next morning and it has been a nightmare ever since. I was getting the test NVRAM issue, I am now on my 3rd board and it has given me the same NVRAM issue and from time to time HDD error. I know my memory is fine( 4th pair as well). I had tested out 4 different kits due to 2nd mobo replacement. Got that squared away. All in all the only 3 components that haven't been changed are my 960 pro, PSU and CPU. The sad part is that I don't have a regular cooler to test these components so...i have to do a water loop and then hope it works this time around. Whats even worse is that due to this hurricane watch all the best buys around me are closed.


Have you tried installing clean to a different drive? I had a 960 pro die after a c6h bios update on launch. It's weird and it sounds ridiculous but that's what happened.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> I have issues with audio crackling as well. I thought it may have been my FiiO E10K that's to blame. Rebooting fixes it for a while, but the issue would always come back after a couple of hours. All my drivers as well as Windows are up to date, I don't have any ASUS software installed. Onboard WIFI, BT, LAN and Audio are disabled.


Interesting one of my c6hs has the same cracking issue. I forgot what I did though lol.


----------



## BloodyLove

update: seems that everything gets worse when i am moving my mouse - but only when it comes to webbrowsers and online videos... mouse movement seems not to increase the issues in games..... and i also recognized that the taskmanager shows the wrong cpu speed.... it shows 4.64 ghz








i'll do a short video and upload it to YT in order to show you what i mean...

OMG .... THATS STRANGE:
as soon as i start recording in AMD reLive, all of the problems are gone... no more stuttering on youtube, no audio- and video-playback issues at all......
as soon as i stop the recording, every issue appears again :/


----------



## springs113

I tried, i can sometimes get to windows to install it but then it dont. The bios sees the drive, I just cant do crap. I've tried a non samsung as well and regardless of what, I get to this splash screen, and don't move from there.


I've been building computers for almost 2 decades now and this is absolutely my first time ever just wanted to grab whoever made this board and just punch em in the face. I mean it's everything that was sent out to reviewers, incompatibility shouldn't be in any sentence surrounding qvl parts. And the idiot who decided to put locktite on the pch screws need to be fired.

Edit: I just flashed the firmware on the 960 Pro, lets see if that works as I am now able to get into installing windows. I've been here before so I wont get my hopes up.


----------



## axrinas

Hi @all

I have a similiar problem, the cold boot bug.

When i switch the power supply over night off or over the day, then i switch on and start the pc, it boot, after 3sec at Q-Code Memory 07, the pc is restart and the boots finally to windows 10.

When i don't switch the power supply off, it will boot without any restart.

I had differents RAM Kits tested from QVL @ASUS Support:
32 GB G Skill Trident Z 3200Mhz F4-3200C14Q-32GFX 14-14-14-34 Kit
32GB Corsair Kit 3466Mhz CMK32GX4M4B3466V16 ver 4.31

My components are:
- ASUS Srix Raid DLX
- ASUS Geforce 1080ti
- Samsung 960 Pro
- Corsair H115i
- Threadripper 1950x
- G Skill Trident Z RGB 3200 Mhz 32 GB (Timings manually or D.C.O.P., no differnts)
- Corsair AX860i Power Supply

The 2 E-ATX are connected.
*
Is it the cold boot bug or is it normal, when it will cold boot?*

I test DRAM Voltage 1.4v, no fast boot, without graphiccard, soundcard, 1 DRAM Dimm. No results, same exat issue.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Does this fix the issue with AI suite reading the offset for cpu temp?


Alright it's still keep temp value with the offset. Manually setting Sensemi to 272 gives me temps thajt are about 9c longer than before.


----------



## pisymbol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axrinas*
> 
> Hi @all
> 
> I have a similiar problem, the cold boot bug.


Does your box shut off normally without touching the power switch?

My issue is the motherboard power remains on after shutdown and I have not a clue why.


----------



## lloxley016

hey: [email protected]

question?

UEFI 0046, on download site there two files., which one

Second? is this bios update or something else.


----------



## axrinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pisymbol*
> 
> Does your box shut off normally without touching the power switch?
> 
> My issue is the motherboard power remains on after shutdown and I have not a clue why.


Yes shut Off normal. Have you thus Cold Boot bug?


----------



## lloxley016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Does this fix the issue with AI suite reading the offset for cpu temp?


sorry error


----------



## lloxley016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> New UEFI build and Ai Suite combo that is supposed to patch the reported performance issues. Need to be used together.
> 
> Ai Suite
> 
> Alternative download link for Ai Suite
> 
> UEFI 0046


hey: Raja

I try EEFI 0046 with AiSuite 3 2.00.15. IT work much better now. The system stable at [email protected] [email protected] all 16 core
(useplatformclock no) BUT, Except CPU temperature stays @ 65c doesn't drop or up. same bios setting. at one time it did read 33c, but after reboot, it when back to 65C stay there. need to fix that! And LCD still showing 3.4ghz instead of 41.0ghz
But Ryzen Master is reading the CPU temperature correctly. at idie 34c. All games and Apps benchmark working 100% stable. And ALSO Battlefield One 100% running FPS 144 to 186 + Audio Stable.

*The problems below that in encountered before I did the new UEFI 0046 update.*

I think the problem is with board sensor which it's not working properly. let me explain.

if you boot the system to the default setting. @ 3.4Ghz 2133. if the CMOS holds the setting at reboot. and what I mean by that!

once the system reboot and it comes back with these setting, [email protected] 1.56v starting temp @ 40c and spikes up to 62c.

After three times resetting the CMOS, by remove battery and reset button on the back of the board. it finally boot to default setting @ 3.4/2133 1.172v

install windows 10 pro 64, no other software just windows and graphic drivers and install Ai-suite from Asus stick.

LCD panel on board reading 3.4/ temp 27c.

Now here is where the problem starts.

reboot system

Overclock 11% @ [email protected] 1.235v /3200 @1.35v

First, the LCD still reading 3.4ghz?? instead of 3.8ghz.( that's the first problem)!

install Asus CPUz from the stick, Run it. Reading 3.8Ghz 1.285v (system start to lag and try to open any apps completely SLOW) second problem!

Open Ai-suite 3., it takes about 1 to 2 minutes to open., after it opens the information from Ai-suite 3 (In accurate., clock, OC, Temp, Voltage so on) the third problem!

Remember the LCD!! it's still reading 3.4ghz @ 1.398v and temp spiking up and down.

install Ryzen Master: Run it: Reading [email protected] 1.125v 1600Mhz showing all core at 100% (Fourth problem)!

install one game: BF1. run the game--> lagging/audio lag/Fps lag( Windows become unstable.) Stop here.

Reboot back into bios to check the setting: top left corner showing 3400Mhz @ 2133. in (Yellow)., Right size box showing 4.0 @ 1.54v 2133

Now: shut down system wait 20 seconds and did a CMOS reset and reboot everything back to normal.

System boot it @ 3.4ghz @ 1.174v @2133 top left showing correct and right side also showing correct.

Ran Reyzen Master now showing the correct information.
Ai-suite 3 now showing the correct information
CPUz also Correct information

Tested BF1 running 100% 144FPS No lag or lost of audio. (( This is with Ai-suite3 install )) and (useplatformclock --> enable)

I did all this with Bios: 0503,0601,9906,9910,9980. THE BIOS IS NOT THE PROBLEM THAT'S CAUSING ALL ISSUES ABOVE. OR AISUITE 3.

The problem is with the board ((SENORS)) that's causing all issues. Even in windows (system), it shows 16 core @ 4.7ghz which we no that's incorrect. it should be showing 3.4ghz

And to make sure. we pick up other Zenith Extreme X399. And after two hours playing with the board, we encounter the same issue again.
if the system is set to default bios setting at 3.4ghz 1.178v @2133 everything works fine, until you overclock to 11% 0r 17% That when the board ((SENORS)) started to fail, sending in accurate information to
Aisuite 3 and Windows, Ryzen Master.

But course if uninstall Aisuite 3., Yes you overclock the board to 11% or 17% with NO issue at all. But Ryzen Master will still be in accurate (information) from the board. Including any other software utility will also read in accurate information from the board ((SENORS)) The chances you'll burn the processor Damage it.


----------



## BloodyLove

ok, i did lots of investigation about my stuttering problem...
as there are no problems anymore, when AMD ReLive is recording, i tried to figure out whats the difference...

1. the VEGA 64 throttling level is different... no more mem clock of 167 mhz but 800 to 945 (max)
2. same with the core clock throttling...

seems that the main problem is the throttling of the graphics-card BUT: i have tested this card also in my other computer - same driver, same throttling - there were no such issues.... so i think the graphics card is taking over some work from DXGKRNL maybe?!?
I cannot lock the gpu to all 100% even in idle... this is too expensive (power)...
The Vega card is not defective, as it worked perfectly in the other system...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pisymbol*
> 
> Hi all, I posted this on the ROG forum and I wanted to post it here since more and more people are building with this board.
> 
> I have an issue where when I power off the system (either in Windows 10 or Linux), both the LEDs and CPU/Chassis fans remain on. Googling has shown that this seems to be and on and off issue with multiple Asus boards. I have already tried flashing to the latest BIOS as well as resetting the CMOS via the CMOS_reset button to no avail. When the machine powers down, the power LED goes off but the fans remain on.
> 
> If anyone encounters this issue, please post it here.


As we both use same case, you had asked me on ROG forum how I was going to do fan control. Sorry for delay, but I had been waiting for a waterblock to complete build. I have replied on ROG in your thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> awesome your adventure has begun
> 
> i am at these settings, stable for 4ish hours of prime 95, and can complete firestrike,
> CPU Temp about 82C, i am having problem figuring out, tDie is too low, like 40-50, tCtl is around the same as the reported CPU temp 80ish (from hwinfo)
> it's hot here btw, ambient is around 30C
> 
> AI manual
> Base 100
> 39x
> CPU and VDDSOC phase : optimized
> VCore offset +0.15000
> VDDSOC manual 1.2
> DIMM 1.35
> PLL 1.74
> 
> I will probably post a screenshot the next time i reboot it


I'm using Sense MI Skew: Disabled. I have not tested what occur in [Auto] to know if skewing of tCTL is occurring. Besides this skewing, 'we' had seen on C6H that if Sense MI Skew is Enabled or [Auto] defaults to enable and a user lowers or increases PLL it will affect temperature readings in monitoring even though 'real' temperature has not been affected. In this thread see section *Sense MI Skew on C6H - To disable or not?*

tDIE is not a real sensor. Author of HWiNFO Martin Malik opted to show tCTL with offset removed as tDIE. This was so end user could opt to use whichever reading, as vendors of mobo could change sensor readings to account for offsets.

AFAIK from reading a post by The Stilt, when tCTL of 95°C is reached we should see throttling.

CPU Sensor in HWiNFO under section Asus Zenith Extreme would be the Super IO chip reading the tCTL from CPU. This on C6H had 'weighting / modes of operation'. This I believe is temperature used for fan control (except headers we can change temp source).

I have yet to do CPU OC, but will soon. Did some Y-Crunching stress testing this morning, room ambient ~20.5°C, seeing ~4-5°C water temp delta from room.



Now tCTL/tDIE did reached max 87°C/60°C, average is reasonable.

CPU Sensor from SIO seems reasonable for load/average temps, but idle seems incorrect. Here is link to post by Elmor on C6H highlighting how CPU Sensor on C6H had differing 'weighting/modes' depending on tCTL. Seems to me CPU sensor adds ~30°C to socket temp when tCTL is higher than ~50°C.

The data in HWINFO with red lines I reckon I'll hide as not working/useful IMO.

I have just added another stick of 8GB RAM, so now running dual channel







, gonna start increasing RAM MHz and play with timings







.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I was good initially, even with the original ai suite that came with the board(usb). I installed the patched version and it brought my system to a crawl like no other. I finally got rid of that and all seemed well, played a few games and all. I went to bed, woke up the next morning and it has been a nightmare ever since. I was getting the test NVRAM issue, I am now on my 3rd board and it has given me the same NVRAM issue and from time to time HDD error. I know my memory is fine( 4th pair as well). I had tested out 4 different kits due to 2nd mobo replacement. Got that squared away. All in all the only 3 components that haven't been changed are my 960 pro, PSU and CPU. The sad part is that I don't have a regular cooler to test these components so...i have to do a water loop and then hope it works this time around. Whats even worse is that due to this hurricane watch all the best buys around me are closed.


Is the 960 running the latest firmware?


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Is the 960 running the latest firmware?


Yes it is.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Interesting one of my c6hs has the same cracking issue. I forgot what I did though lol.


A really annoying factor for me. I suffer from tinnitus and need some background noise to stay sane. Usually music or news channels. These crackling noises don't work well with my condition.

Those of you who experience this issue, what kind of audio solutions do you use? Onboard, internal or external solution?


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> A really annoying factor for me. I suffer from tinnitus and need some background noise to stay sane. Usually music or news channels. These crackling noises don't work well with my condition.
> 
> Those of you who experience this issue, what kind of audio solutions do you use? Onboard, internal or external solution?


I use onboard audio, UEFI 0601 and the version of AI Suite available at the official download site.
Audio cracling/stutter and general slowness disappeared the moment I disabled HPET.


----------



## lloxley016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> I use onboard audio, UEFI 0601 and the version of AI Suite available at the official download site.
> Audio cracling/stutter and general slowness disappeared the moment I disabled HPET.


TRY this from [email protected]

It's work 100%

Hard reset your CMOS remove battery, Reset butter on the back of board. before you reply new UEFI 0046.

New UEFI build and Ai Suite combo that is supposed to patch the reported performance issues. Need to be used together.

Ai Suite. -->/ https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navigate/s/1E11487FD2664175BDFFC4708E8D2BE0L

Alternative download link for Ai Suite. --> / https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnZU9SZ0NDa1VSS2M/view

UEFI 0046 -->/ https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnb3c5UFYxS3M4aWc/view

My board is 100% No issues

Except CPU temperature stays @ 65c doesn't drop or up. same bios setting. at one time it did read 33c, but after reboot, it when back to 65C stay there. need to fix that! And LCD still showing 3.4ghz instead of 41.0ghz

But Ryzen Master it's reading correctly.


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> TRY this from [email protected]
> 
> It's work 100%
> 
> Hard reset your CMOS remove battery, Reset butter on the back of board. before you reply new UEFI 0046.
> 
> New UEFI build and Ai Suite combo that is supposed to patch the reported performance issues. Need to be used together.
> 
> Ai Suite. -->/ https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navigate/s/1E11487FD2664175BDFFC4708E8D2BE0L
> 
> Alternative download link for Ai Suite. --> / https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnZU9SZ0NDa1VSS2M/view
> 
> UEFI 0046 -->/ https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnb3c5UFYxS3M4aWc/view
> 
> My board is 100% No issues
> 
> Except CPU temperature stays @ 65c doesn't drop or up. same bios setting. at one time it did read 33c, but after reboot, it when back to 65C stay there. need to fix that! And LCD still showing 3.4ghz instead of 41.0ghz
> 
> But Ryzen Master it's reading correctly.


I'm well aware of this update, but it does not do anything that I are in the need for.
My current UEFI version and installation of AI Suite 3 is working and no lag.

If the UEFI would have included better OC support for Dual Rank DDR4, I'd update.

Second: There is no need to remove battery from motherboard when you use the Clear CMOS button. Removing battery is a thing from i386/486 era if there was no jumper to clear CMOS or you misplaced it.


----------



## lloxley016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> I'm well aware of this update, but it does not do anything that I are in the need for.
> My current UEFI version and installation of AI Suite 3 is working and no lag.
> 
> If the UEFI would have included better OC support for Dual Rank DDR4, I'd update.
> 
> Second: There is no need to remove battery from motherboard when you use the Clear CMOS button. Removing battery is a thing from i386/486 era if there was no jumper to clear CMOS or you misplaced it.


Just a little help.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Yes it is.


Interesting. Samsung had to put out a firmware for the x299 platform. There were post related issues.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Interesting. Samsung had to put out a firmware for the x299 platform. There were post related issues.


I understand but it seems like I'm in the minority cause just about everyone I asked is having no similar issue. I am returning my board and hdd and will purchase a brand new set. If that don't work then bye bye Asus. This will be my fifth board, what I don't understand is I was working perfectly fine and ever since that patchwork to AI Suite, my system never recovered since.


----------



## Poloasis

Hey guys, quick question about what I'm seeing here. I only play one FPS game, Call of Duty 4 Remastered. Under Creator mode the game suffers from stuttering on fast mouse movement on the screen. On Game mode it's butter smooth. Is this supposed to happen?
Game run default under 1440p
Setup:
Asus ROG ZE
BIOS on D.O.C.P.
AMD 1950x @ 3.9 1.351v
G Skill F4-3200C14-8GFX 8 GBx4 DDR4 @ 1600 MHz 14-14-14-34 1T
AMD R9 Fury from Sapphire
Samsung 960 Pro M.2 1Tb
Fresh install Windows 10 x64 all AMD drivers no other apps just steam.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I understand but it seems like I'm in the minority cause just about everyone I asked is having no similar issue. I am returning my board and hdd and will purchase a brand new set. If that don't work then bye bye Asus. This will be my fifth board, what I don't understand is I was working perfectly fine and ever since that patchwork to AI Suite, my system never recovered since.


Yep, which is why i think its the parts config youre using. Good luck!


----------



## gupsterg

@subscribers

Added in OP today, link to a program by an OCN member, which is a front end to configure/launch instances of HCI MemTest Pro (the paid version, that you must buy).



Spoiler: Update on my build



Top rad has 3 fans and rear exhaust, use a 4 in 1 cable powered by molex, controlled via PWM from mobo using UEFI profiles. Front rad has 3 fans, use a 4 in 1 cable powered by molex, controlled via PWM from mobo using UEFI profiles.

Originally I had top rad cable plugged in CPU_FAN, front rad cable plugged in CPU_OPT and D5 on W_PUMP+ for PWM and molex for power. These headers default to use CPU temperature and are not changeable to another temp sensor.

Now I have top rad cable plugged in CHA_FAN1, front rad cable plugged in CHA_FAN2 and D5 on H_AMP_FAN for PWM and molex for power. Then all those headers I set to use T_SENSOR1 for temperature, as wanted fans/pump working off loop water temp. All working sweet via UEFI profiles







.





Spoiler: Next started tweaking RAM



As this kit (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ) had on the C6H with ease done 3333MHz fast and 3466MHz+ depending on CPU used, I opted to try my hand at 3333MHz Fast The Stilt preset. I used SOC: 1.0V VBOOT/VDIMM 1.375V, ProcODT as 53.3Ohms and set BankGroupSwap: Disabled, BankGroupAlt: Enabled.

RealBench was used initially, stress mode 16GB, within minutes had an error







.

I upped SOC to 1.05V, I got two passes of 30min each. Below image room ambient 24°C.







Spoiler: Next did some benchmarks







2nd of CB 15 2937 / 162, 3rd of CB 2956 / 165, yet to try the 'Performance Bias' setting on ZE in UEFI, it did work well for me on C6H.





Spoiler: Further stability testing



HCI Memtest overnight.



Y-Cruncher brought the profile down ASAP this morning







.



Before adding more / tuning RAM going to aim to get 3333 Fast stable in Y-Cruncher. TR is as Ryzen was, easier to get passes in Memtets/GSAT and when CPU is under more load a RAM setup will 'fold'







.


----------



## axrinas

Has anyone the cold boot bug?


----------



## gupsterg

Not had any issues of booting rig from power up from shutdown, where PSU has active power from wall plug, nor when it does not.

Test cases so far was fully stock, then CPU stock with 3333MHz Fast The Stilt preset, 2x 8GB, single rank, Samsung B die.


----------



## axrinas

I had the cold boot problem. When the supply is switching off. It will start and reboot after 3 sec at q-code memory 07 and boot to Windows.

Is the supply not switching off or unplugged from wall, there are no boot problems.

I had an corsair ax860i psu


----------



## HotPocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> New UEFI build and Ai Suite combo that is supposed to patch the reported performance issues. Need to be used together.
> 
> Ai Suite
> 
> Alternative download link for Ai Suite
> 
> UEFI 0046


So are you recommending that we try to overclock CPU/Memory with Ai Suite instead of through the bios? And what exactly does the 5 factor optimization thing do?

Right now I've only been using the bios, and I've tried G.SKILL TridentZ RGB F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR and G.SKILL TridentZ RGB F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR.

When using either, I've not been able to find any memory settings that don't get reset to default when I select any CPU overclock preset (e.g. the 4.0 preset), manually upping clock to 3.7 etc. The CPU overclocks are fine. The memory just resets to default timings.

As for memory timings.

For G.SKILL TridentZ RGB F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR I've been able to get stable memory settings by using both Stilt 3200 MHz presets AND manually selecting 3200 mhz in bios and setting 14/14/14/34/48 timings.

For G.SKILL TridentZ RGB F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR none of the presets work for 3200 or above. I can get stable timings by selecting 3200 MHz and then manually setting the timings to 14/14/14/34/48.

I've tried both the 0503 and 0046 bios. I haven't tried tweaking anything yet through Ai Suite however.


----------



## HotPocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> New UEFI build and Ai Suite combo that is supposed to patch the reported performance issues. Need to be used together.
> 
> Ai Suite
> 
> Alternative download link for Ai Suite
> 
> UEFI 0046


So are you recommending that we try to overclock CPU/Memory with Ai Suite instead of through the bios? And what exactly does the 5 factor optimization thing do?

Right now I've only been using the bios, and I've tried G.SKILL TridentZ RGB F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR and G.SKILL TridentZ RGB F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR.

When using either, I've not been able to find any memory settings that don't get reset to default when I select any CPU overclock preset (e.g. the 4.0 preset), manually upping clock to 3.7 etc. The CPU overclocks are fine. The memory just resets to default timings.

As for memory timings.

For G.SKILL TridentZ RGB F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR I've been able to get stable memory settings by using both Stilt 3200 MHz presets AND manually selecting 3200 mhz in bios and setting 14/14/14/34/48 timings.

For G.SKILL TridentZ RGB F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR none of the presets work for 3200 or above. I can get stable timings by selecting 3200 MHz and then manually setting the timings to 14/14/14/34/48.

I've tried both the 0503 and 0046 bios. I haven't tried tweaking anything yet through Ai Suite however.

Edit to add: both sets are Samsung B-Die according to Thaiphoon Burner.


----------



## gupsterg

I doubt PSU is issue







, I have Cooler Master V850.

If you have the time on your profile page you will find section 'Your Rigs', select 'Create a new rig', once created you can add to your forum signature. This extra information will help you get better answers from members.

You can dump your UEFI setting as txt, have USB stick in a port, enter UEFI, go to Tool page > ASUS Overclocking Profile > Load/Save to USB > press CTRL+F2. Having this information will also help members to see your settings to better help you. Attach the text to to a post using the 'Paperclip' icon, *please don't copy paste the txt in a post as it becomes a massive post*, if you are going to copy paste txt then please use spoiler tags, thank you







.


----------



## faxfan2002

Just an update on my issues earlier on in the thread, eventually got a stable system on (rebuilt from scratch!) -

BIOS 0906 - 1920X overclocked to 3.8, Samsung B-DIE @ 3333Mhz (14-14-14-30), SLI GTX1080's @ 1440p, Geforce drivers 385.41

It would seem it was the order on bios updates and window being loaded and the dreaded HPET rearing it's ugly head at random.

One outstanding problem I've not been able to get the bottom of is running a 32bit FPS overlay (NZXT CAM) with 64bit games - the games just crash. Never had the problem on the X99 / 5930K platform - not sure if this is down to a software update or a platform issue.


----------



## Trix8080

I also had a cold boot problem but now it works flawlessly.
No single stupid *beep* *beep* at start up anymore.

- Try update your BIOS, 0601 is fine.
- Load BIOS default settings. Select DOCP > Set RAM Speed = 2400. everything AUTO. Don't touch them yet.
- Manual o/c cpu to x35 multiplier. no higher than this yet. No need to raise CPU volt at this speed.
- raise VDD_SOC to 1.1
- DRAM Volt = 1.35
- DRAM v Boot volt = 1.35

Use it for few days, check if cold boot problem solved.

If problem gone, it is related to memory config / timings is not fully compatible @ 3200 MHz.

Some Trident Z RGB memory use Hynix chips, some may works while others have no luck.
To make them stable at 3200 MHz, you have to manually adjust BIOS parameters.

I use this guideline to solve my cold boot problem.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1631309/g-skill-4266-ddr4-on-ryzen-disscussion-thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/25710#post_26283653
http://www.overclock.net/t/1631309/g-skill-4266-ddr4-on-ryzen-disscussion-thread/150#post_26329123

** Make sure to adjust every parameters and verify if it stable at 2400 MHz first.
** This is a prepare steps before going to 3200.
Then the last step just change frequency from 2400 to 3200.

** Try not to change many parameters at the same time, test one-by-one so you can make a progress.
Overclock profile is very useful.









/cheers


----------



## 3DIF

Is it possible to run my 980ti in the 2nd 16x PCI-E Slot and leave the first one empty?


----------



## gupsterg

On past boards I have done that, I can't see it as an issue TBH even on ZE.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DIF*
> 
> Is it possible to run my 980ti in the 2nd 16x PCI-E Slot and leave the first one empty?


Yes


----------



## axrinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trix8080*
> 
> I also had a cold boot problem but now it works flawlessly.
> No single stupid *beep* *beep* at start up anymore.
> 
> - Try update your BIOS, 0601 is fine.
> - Load BIOS default settings. Select DOCP > Set RAM Speed = 2400. everything AUTO. Don't touch them yet.
> - Manual o/c cpu to x35 multiplier. no higher than this yet. No need to raise CPU volt at this speed.
> - raise VDD_SOC to 1.1
> - DRAM Volt = 1.35
> - DRAM v Boot volt = 1.35
> 
> Use it for few days, check if cold boot problem solved.
> 
> If problem gone, it is related to memory config / timings is not fully compatible @ 3200 MHz.
> 
> Some Trident Z RGB memory use Hynix chips, some may works while others have no luck.
> To make them stable at 3200 MHz, you have to manually adjust BIOS parameters.
> 
> I use this guideline to solve my cold boot problem.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1631309/g-skill-4266-ddr4-on-ryzen-disscussion-thread
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/25710#post_26283653
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1631309/g-skill-4266-ddr4-on-ryzen-disscussion-thread/150#post_26329123
> 
> ** Make sure to adjust every parameters and verify if it stable at 2400 MHz first.
> ** This is a prepare steps before going to 3200.
> Then the last step just change frequency from 2400 to 3200.
> 
> ** Try not to change many parameters at the same time, test one-by-one so you can make a progress.
> Overclock profile is very useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /cheers


Nothing of this works. When the psu is switch or unplugged. Cold boot problem.

In default settings work no cold boot problem


----------



## 3DIF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> On past boards I have done that, I can't see it as an issue TBH even on ZE.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Yes


Thanks guys!


----------



## nycgtr

Is there a usb port that does not remain powered when the system is off? Anyone know? A quick google shows ERP setitng or bios.

I need to be able to keep aura active on powered on yet disable USB power when the system is off. I can't seem to achieve this with s4+s5 or s5.


----------



## star4870

I would like to officially thank cheddle for finding issue with Ai Suite and the HPET settings, causing low performance and shatter in games.


----------



## Sicness

I updated to 0046 today and performed a BIOS reset. The audio crackling issues continue. When I tried to disable HPET via bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock, it said "Element not found" ... which probably means it's disabled already.


----------



## gupsterg

@sickness

I just have not been bothered to yet do a full clean install of W10C. I'm using a spare WD 2TB green SATA HDD with W10A from Jan 17. First boot of OS was not problematic, pretty normal/quick, my OS setup usually is 'bloat free'. This install was cleanly done on i5 4690K / M7R. I ran DDU to remove AMD GPU drivers, installed AMD chipset driver from AMD site and GeForce driver from nVidia, that is all.

I don't have speakers, usually just connect headphones to the Asus MG279Q socket for sound, so I use GPU audio. I have no issues to report on sound quality. I have not had a nVidia GPU for ~10yrs, the driver is default settings upon install.

I have the Dark Base 900 case audio plugged into mobo. I plugged headphones to case socket for ease to test now. No issues in Heaven, Valley or SuperPosition when benching, even when I quit Heaven/Valley and the credits screen can produce coil whine on GPUs I had no audio interference. GPU is not OC'd by me, but as under water nVidia boost 3.0 seems to be taking it to 1962MHz in Heaven/Valley/SuperPosition, see attached HML logs.

GTX_1080_Sea_Hawk_EK_X.zip 29k .zip file


I have installed no Asus SW so far (like usual







), HPET is off by default in OS. My CPU is stock, I'm using 3333MHz Fast on 2x 8GB. This has passed ~2hrs Y-Cruncher stress testing besides other tests I regard as lower level of stability testing.

Latency Monitor seems AOK on current setup / OS.


----------



## Sicness

gup,

thanks for sharing your experiences. I've had LatencyMon running as well, and oddly enough, it doesn't reflect the issues I have. It never leaves the "green" level. Also, my issues don't appear instantly after booting to Windows but somehow after a couple of hours. When they occur, they happen with any kind of sound output, no matter if it's Chrome with Netflix, Youtube or Spotify. Likewise DVBViewer or Foobar. A reboot always fixes it. Maybe I need to swap out my FiiO E10K and see if a different solution works better.

Edit: I have Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro headphones and some 2.0 speaker system hooked up to the Fiio. The audio crackling affects both.


----------



## lloxley016

hey

Does any body! Any body., know how to fix this:

The LCD readout on the board is reading inaccurate information., Temp @61c. clock 3.3/3.4Ghz
Is there anyway to reset the LCD or unplug it.

Ryzen Master Clock correct except voltage reading (1.125v)

CPUz reading clock and voltage correctly.

HWiNFO64 reading also correctly.

Ai-Suite 3/ reading correctly., Except Temp inaccurate @ 057.0c , Doesn't even move.

I would really Appreciate if anyone has any answer Thanks.


----------



## gupsterg

@sickness

Ahh, OK. I have not used the rig in hours of 'normal usage' yet, been more in tweak/stress test mode







. Hope those of you that have issue it gets nailed soon







.

@lloxley016

The OLED on mobo shows tCTL for me, so has the 27°C offset. Ai Suite is not showing tCTL IMO, but Super IO Chip's 'interpretation' of tCTL.


----------



## lloxley016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @sickness
> 
> Ahh, OK. I have not used the rig in hours of 'normal usage' yet, been more in tweak/stress test mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hope those of you that have issue it gets nailed soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @lloxley016
> 
> The OLED on mobo shows tCTL for me, so has the 27°C offset. Ai Suite is not showing tCTL IMO, but Super IO Chip's 'interpretation' of tCTL.


@sickness

How do I get around to fix that?


----------



## Trix8080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axrinas*
> 
> Nothing of this works. When the psu is switch or unplugged. Cold boot problem.
> 
> In default settings work no cold boot problem


I'm using Quad G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-4000C19 Memory kits, running at 3200 CL14.
Not perfect timing yet but HCI stable for ~6 hours.

For cold boot test, today I tried to shutdown PC completely, include PSU.
First post, system start and off by itself for 1 time, then power ON and booted into Windows normally.
I recheck memory speed with RTC, it still @ 3200.

If the default settings cause no cold boot for you.
then try this BIOS settings.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trix8080*
> 
> I'm using Quad G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-4000C19 Memory kits, running at 3200 CL14.
> Not perfect timing yet but HCI stable for ~6 hours.
> 
> For cold boot test, today I tried to shutdown PC completely, include PSU.
> First post, system start and off by itself for 1 time, then power ON and booted into Windows normally.
> I recheck memory speed with RTC, it still @ 3200.
> 
> If the default settings cause no cold boot for you.
> then try this BIOS settings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If the memory is running higher than DDR4-2133, the board will double-BOOT because it is a requirement for DRAM Vboot to take effect.


----------



## tarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyLove*
> 
> i just got my 2nd board today... exact same issues...... test nvram error 92 and sometimes 94 ..... sometimes it works and boots well...
> i also can't get rid of this awful stuttering and audiocrackling... seems to be caused by graphicscard (vega64) ?!?
> 
> i think i'll give up on threadripper or at least on asus... having hardware worth 6000 EUR and not being able to use it properly is frustrating...
> the bad thing is, that so many people are experiencing these problems and not a single thread offers a solution that works... most of them changed the board to a different one or something...
> i'm tired....


hi not sure exactly what the problem is but on my taichi i do not seem to have it no crackle no pop.

that is a video playing and a youtube at the same time audio from both also xcopying a billion gig off stuff to a usb 3 hard drive so i am pretty sure if there wa a problem it would show up.
again different board.

also i have HPET turned off in windows...with it on i could recreate what you have... so maybe hpet


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axrinas*
> 
> I had the cold boot problem. When the supply is switching off. It will start and reboot after 3 sec at q-code memory 07 and boot to Windows.
> 
> Is the supply not switching off or unplugged from wall, there are no boot problems.
> 
> I had an corsair ax860i psu


It is normal as per Raja's post here.

Today I took side panel off to view and see same Q-Code: 07 on OLED, just before system power down and up again. This powering up and down of mobo when PSU has had no power from wall plug happens also on my C6H and my M7R (Intel board). So I regard it normal behavior.

The boards post in differing ways depending on situation, for example power active to PSU and not prior to post, reset, resume from sleep.

Sorry for not looking so closely to my system before







, would have given a better answer then







.


----------



## axrinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> It is normal as per Raja's post here.
> 
> Today I took side panel off to view and see same Q-Code: 07 on OLED, just before system power down and up again. This powering up and down of mobo when PSU has had no power from wall plug happens also on my C6H and my M7R (Intel board). So I regard it normal behavior.
> 
> The boards post in differing ways depending on situation, for example power active to PSU and not prior to post, reset, resume from sleep.
> 
> Sorry for not looking so closely to my system before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , would have given a better answer then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


i saw the post, thank you. so it is normal and my psu or something another hasn't an issue









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If the memory is running higher than DDR4-2133, the board will double-BOOT because it is a requirement for DRAM Vboot to take effect.


is there a way to turn off the double-boot?


----------



## Halasox

Hi @ all,

I am having some lags when using web browser when scroll or working in a 3D CAD software! I installed the 0046 bios version and it works now better, but still having some smaller lags and sometime my mouse movement goes crazy "slow motion" 10-20 sec need to get to normal. I disabled HPET and no AI suite is installed. I OC to 4GHZ 1.35V and it stays when rendering under 65 degree!

ROG ZE x399
TR 1950x
corsair RGB 3200MHZ 64GB KIT
Nvidia quadro K4200

I switched from intel to AMD to see this beast and everything is great only this lags making me crazy









Thanks


----------



## faxfan2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halasox*
> 
> Hi @ all,
> 
> I am having some lags when using web browser when scroll or working in a 3D CAD software! I installed the 0046 bios version and it works now better, but still having some smaller lags and sometime my mouse movement goes crazy "slow motion" 10-20 sec need to get to normal. I disabled HPET and no AI suite is installed. I OC to 4GHZ 1.35V and it stays when rendering under 65 degree!
> 
> ROG ZE x399
> TR 1950x
> corsair RGB 3200MHZ 64GB KIT
> Nvidia quadro K4200
> 
> I switched from intel to AMD to see this beast and everything is great only this lags making me crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I suspect that although HPET is "disabled" it is somehow still active. I had to reinstall windows totally to get rid of this.


----------



## Halasox

My windows is a clean install and I didnt install Ai 3 on it, it is something else! Is there a way to check if the HPET is there or not?


----------



## faxfan2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halasox*
> 
> My windows is a clean install and I didnt install Ai 3 on it, it is something else! Is there a way to check if the HPET is there or not?


I can only say you seem to be getting all the symptoms on HPET being enabled. I upgrade to bios 0906 (listed in this thread) and then reinstalled windows after, it didn't seem to work upgrading the BIOS after windows is installed.

You can check HPET - I don't have the link but it's in this thread and easily to google as well.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axrinas*
> 
> i saw the post, thank you. so it is normal and my psu or something another hasn't an issue


Yes normal, no fault with your hardware







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axrinas*
> 
> is there a way to turn off the double-boot?


No if you OC. Even stock CPU but RAM clocked higher than stock will lead to this. From Raja's post 2133MHz+, will try some differing clocks today and report back.


----------



## Aby67

Has anyone yet tried this phanteks waterblock

http://www.phanteks.com/PH-C399a.html

as it looks superior to other current available blocks, because of the 5 mm tall fins design and way bigger capacity the top.

If You did please let me know if You getting better temps and by how much...thanks


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> Has anyone yet tried this phanteks waterblock
> 
> http://www.phanteks.com/PH-C399a.html
> 
> as it looks superior to other current available blocks, because of the 5 mm tall fins design and way bigger capacity the top.
> 
> If You did please let me know if You getting better temps and by how much...thanks


Not released and no eta.


----------



## Poloasis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halasox*
> 
> Hi @ all,
> 
> I am having some lags when using web browser when scroll or working in a 3D CAD software! I installed the 0046 bios version and it works now better, but still having some smaller lags and sometime my mouse movement goes crazy "slow motion" 10-20 sec need to get to normal. I disabled HPET and no AI suite is installed. I OC to 4GHZ 1.35V and it stays when rendering under 65 degree!
> 
> ROG ZE x399
> TR 1950x
> corsair RGB 3200MHZ 64GB KIT
> Nvidia quadro K4200
> 
> I switched from intel to AMD to see this beast and everything is great only this lags making me crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I would suggest to monitor System services with Process monitor to see what spikes when you have the lag.


----------



## Chrono Detector

Recently bought this board coupled with a 1920x, I didn't feel like spending that extra for a 1950x because I have no use for 16 cores.

Overall, my experience with this board hasn't been too good. First, the board takes a while to POST, and even worse when you overclock the CPU, it will go through 2 power on/off loops just to finally get it started which is rather annoying. My old ASUS Rampage V Extreme X99 didn't have this issue.

Not sure who's fault is this, AMD or ASUS but trying to secure the latch with the torque screw driver with the CPU installed was a nightmare. The first screw was extremely difficult to secure, it required extreme amounts of pressure just to make contact with the screw hole was annoying and time consuming. If you don't secure the latch properly the board will fail to power up, or even if you screw 2 and 3, the CPU will "bounce" back up if you try to screw #1. Apparently this is a common issue, people are reporting the same issue with this board.

The first time when I finally got the board to work, the CPU temperatures were idling around 50C+. This was fixed by updating to the latest BIOS, even the CPU fans were running loud because of it.


----------



## Sicness

Alright, I found the issue causing the audio cracking for me. Turns out I'm an idiot. I could swear I had my FiiO connected to the board directly but I must've mixed up the cables, it was in fact connected to my USB hub. Connected it directly to the board yesterday and the audio cracking is gone ever since ...


----------



## im3cpo

Hey everyone...

I have a 1950x and Zenith Extreme motherboard along with a 128GB Corsair memory kit: CMK128GX4M8B3000C16, and have the latest 0046 Beta UEFI installed.

I get the infinite "D0" loop when trying to populate all memory slots. The board works completely perfect with 4 modules (64GB). I have tried going into UEFI with 4 modules, manually setting the memory timings to what the RAM is rated for (16, 18, 18,18 ,36 @ 2T) and hard sent voltage to 1.35v.then shutting down and installing the remaining modules.CPU has an EKWB and Koolance pump/radiator. I have heard rumors on other forums that this 128GB kit does indeed work on this motherboard, but no one will share their settings with me. Any ideas on what I should do?


----------



## Halasox

After upgrading to 0906 still problem there. Think I a clean install would be better, but it takes lot of time. Thanks for your help


----------



## Halasox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poloasis*
> 
> I would suggest to monitor System services with Process monitor to see what spikes when you have the lag.


Its more during loading of a software or sometimes under windows explorer. Think its something to do with the Bios. Would be nice if we could deactivate HPET somehow in bios to know its 100% off and see if this is the main problem lag/performance issue!


----------



## faxfan2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halasox*
> 
> Its more during loading of a software or sometimes under windows explorer. Think its something to do with the Bios. Would be nice if we could deactivate HPET somehow in bios to know its 100% off and see if this is the main problem lag/performance issue!


Totally agree but I couldn't find a definitive way of doing this, I just had to get the right bios and then reload windoze









I did have exactly the same but it is resolved, thankfully, now.


----------



## Timur Born

Anyone experiencing very high DPC/IRQ latencies: Check if you are using any of the USB 3 ports and try disconnect anything plugged in there, even if LatencyMon reports other drivers to be the culprit.


----------



## Halasox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Anyone experiencing very high DPC/IRQ latencies: Check if you are using any of the USB 3 ports and try disconnect anything plugged in there, even if LatencyMon reports other drivers to be the culprit.


But the board only have USB 3 ports. If I remove everything how I can use the PC


----------



## Timur Born

There are USB 2 front-panel connectors on the board and you can try to remove everything but the mouse, so that you can click Start in LatencyMon. On my C6H I get these kind of enormous IRQ latencies when I connect an Asmedia USB 3.1 based external drive-bay. There seem to be constant drop-outs which cause the whole system to suffer.

Even though LatencyMon reports other drivers to cause the latencies I know that this happens due to USB access, because I can reproduce it easily.


----------



## gupsterg

@Sicness

Nice to read you solved your audio issue







, thanks for share







.

3333MHz The Stilt safe/fast presets are evading stability pass in Y-Cruncher stress test for me







, even though Memtest passed overnight. 3200MHz safe/fast is also a fail so far







. After several days of trying differing iterations of settings, I opted to lower RAM MHz further







. 3066MHz has passed Y-Cruncher 3hrs using The Stilt 3333MHz Safe timings, testing with Fast now.



I also moved my mobo tray up a notch so the connectors at end of mobo were better for accessibility. Really luv how the Be Quiet Dark Base 900 is for aspect of changing interior







. Also got the 2x 8pin CPU cables routed behind the mobo tray.



Will do some more tiding up soon of interior









Temps with the door closed on case got pants, I have done mesh mod on case front panel, ROG edition







.



Worked really well IMO, above Y-Cruncher run is with this mod in place, room ambient ~22°C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Anyone experiencing very high DPC/IRQ latencies: Check if you are using any of the USB 3 ports and try disconnect anything plugged in there, even if LatencyMon reports other drivers to be the culprit.


Don't think I am. CPU is stock, just tweaking RAM currently TBH. OS info/Latencymon screenie in this post.


----------



## Sicness

@gupsterg

Do you use the Trident Z from your C6H build? What settings do you use? I have 4x 8GB FlareX 3200C14, set TheStilt's Fast 3333 and ran Y-Cruncher over night with no issues. I didn't even set ProcODT and used SoC Auto, which results in 1.10V or so.

The be quiet stuff is fantastic, kudos for your nice build


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Don't think I am. CPU is stock, just tweaking RAM currently TBH. OS info/Latencymon screenie in this post.


Looks good (enough).


----------



## Reikoji

Just the processor left. Soon(tm)


----------



## nycgtr

Any eta on an aisuite and bios that actually reads temps properly for both?


----------



## lloxley016

Hey.,

So I did another experiment with Bios 0046 plus Aisuite 3 2.0.0.15 that was posted.

I flash bios 0046 and install Aisuite 3. the issues with this bios are!
1. temperature in accurate offset by +29c OLED showing 60c and don't moving at all.
2. Vcore at time unstable, offset 1.373v @ SOC set 0.18750v 4.0 OC @3200 1.35. And them intermittently it spikes up to 1.4v but all time. just when you boot into bios.
3. no problem memory timing or OC to 3466, 3600, 3700 @ 4.0
4. Aisuite showing Vcore @ between 1.373v and 1.350v occasionally spikes up to 1.4v
5. all the sensors on the board are in accurate reading. It appears to be some type of interference between the software and bios.
Boot system ran benchmark all pass, in Gaming FPS about 10% interference and 5% audio interference with Ai-suite 3 2.0.0.15 install and (useplatformclock =NO). System stable, but with in accurate information between the software in the bios.
Prime95 pass one full hour. highest temp @ 67c - (tctl 83c)

Second experiment:
1. uninstall Ai-suite 3 2.0.0.15 fix
2. Bios 0046 flash ok
3. left OC set at 40.25 multiplier, 1.373v Vcore, SOC offset @ 0.1875v 3200mhz @ 1.35v
4. install Ai-suite 3 from Asus USB stick.
5. (useplatformclock Yes)

Boot system. ran some benchmark all pass no issues. still the same with OLED showing 60c.,
Also OLED showing correct CPU speed @ 4.074 @ 1.373v. In Gaming, you barely see any lag I see about maybe 1% to 2%, same with audio. In Windows task manager on the CPU performance, it still shows that processor is clocked at 4.7ghz.
Also very important doing the benchmark prime95 I didn't notice at one time the system shut down completely because of the high-temperature reading. with HWiNFO64 showing temp @ 67c which it's ok, But the OLED showing 91c I think the board sensor when by this reading and cost to shut. So boot in bios and disable CPU temp to ignore, CPU Qfan disable.
reboot system and Prine95 again and monitoring the temperature on Core (Tdie)67c and Core (tctl)83c with AIDA64 Extreme and Aquacomputer Suite software Cooling system on CPU block with a temperature probe next to the block and one on the back of the CPU died.
Prime95 four hours what out any interference.

My assessment: I don't think it's the software Ai-suite or (useplatformclock disable on not disable) The problem is BIOS 0503,0601,9906,9910,9980. But Bios 0046 some what Stable temperature readings to be fixed and the firmware for OLED also to fix.
But with BIOS 0046 and Ai-suite 3 from Asus USB stick are working 100% stable, with the exception of the temperature issues. Like I said previously before above one percent to 2% lag and audio. But I think that's Internet bandwidth. I'm using the 10 GB card pretty fast when browsing and gaming. Haven't try Wi-Fi yet. Also Ryzen Master needs some improvement because it's also an accurate reading. All these issues are related to the (BIOS) and not the software.

I hope they can resolve these problems with the next bios update.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> Do you use the Trident Z from your C6H build? What settings do you use? I have 4x 8GB FlareX 3200C14, set TheStilt's Fast 3333 and ran Y-Cruncher over night with no issues. I didn't even set ProcODT and used SoC Auto, which results in 1.10V or so.
> 
> The be quiet stuff is fantastic, kudos for your nice build


Cheers, really happy with mod to case







.

Yes I'm using the same Trident Z 3200MHz C14 2x 8GB kit currently.

Here is current profile.

3200F33_setting.txt 23k .txt file


Which TBH all I have been changing is:-

i) ProcODT
ii) CAD Bus config
iii) VBOOT / VDIMM / SOC

CPU is stock and then I have been changing between The Stilt RAM presets. The RAM has been tested to ~3500MHz on R7/C6H, 3333 Fast is easy for this RAM on R7/C6H, 3466 The Stilt depend on which CPU I use in C6H.

Well I got 3066MHz with 3333MHz Fast timings.



I then knocked down SOC and VDIMM, 1.0V / 1.35V, got 5hrs pass.



Then I went for 3200MHz 1.0 V 1.35V 53.3 30 30 30 30 using The Stilt 3333 Fast preset.



Will do a rerun today and then aim for 3333MHz. I can only think either my CPU is sensitive to higher SOC / VDIMM or the clear CMOS has helped.

I'm using DIMM slots A1 and C1 and on UEFI 0601, AIDA64 seems to show incorrect timings, anyone else get this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> Looks good (enough).


Similar to R7/C6H IIRC.


----------



## Sicness

@gupsterg,

at this point I'd suggest trying what I did, just leave everything on Auto to see where that takes you. As you may remember, most of the settings that worked on C6H for me didn't apply to ZE/TR. I literally only set The Stilt's 3333 Fast and all was good.


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> @gupsterg,
> 
> at this point I'd suggest trying what I did, just leave everything on Auto to see where that takes you. As you may remember, most of the settings that worked on C6H for me didn't apply to ZE/TR. I literally only set The Stilt's 3333 Fast and all was good.


None of the OC-profiles for DDR4 worked for me, using two kits of Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3200C16.
Samsung B-die but they are dual rank and profiles i UEFI are for single rank.

What worked for me, was reading SPD-data using SIV64 from http://rh-software.com/



D.O.C.P with XMP-profile for 3200MHz did not work, neither did manually setting timings for 3200MHz as in the profile.
Next step: moving up one in the list of XMP profiles, 1500MHz (effective 3066MHz, profile #7 in the list) and everything else on Auto.
POST is OK (no dual boot either, using 1.35V).

Timings could most likely be tightened a bit to improve performance:


----------



## Halasox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timur Born*
> 
> There are USB 2 front-panel connectors on the board and you can try to remove everything but the mouse, so that you can click Start in LatencyMon. On my C6H I get these kind of enormous IRQ latencies when I connect an Asmedia USB 3.1 based external drive-bay. There seem to be constant drop-outs which cause the whole system to suffer.
> 
> Even though LatencyMon reports other drivers to cause the latency I know that this happens due to USB access, because I can reproduce it easily.


Thanks for the advice to use latencyMon. I have disabled wifi, sound, bluetooth and think one problem is the nvidia hdaudbus.sys I have disabled both hdaudbus.sys via regedit. Based on the manual ZE there are only usb 3 connectors or I am false? marked red where my front panel is connected. I also have 1x cad mouse 2x 3d cad mouse 1x wireless keyboard and 1x wireless headset, everything is from logitech. I connected them to the front panel but didnt helped everything else is disconnected. Then the wdf01000.sys makes the highest latency its connected to the logitech drivers. So I think the hdaudbus.sys and wdf01000.sys are the problems I also set the computer power management to High! The lags are less but still there. There are probably bios and drivers that still needs some updates to make this board work properly


----------



## Timur Born

26: 2 x USB 2.0 port(s) (Type-A + USB Type-CTM, 2 at mid-board).

That the one left of the lower USB 3.0 connector.

Anyway, for testing try to remove everything except for a simple mouse, also disconnect those USB 3 front-panel connectors (bad cable/socket possible). Also try to disable Ethernet (cable) and install the latest Intel I211 drivers from Intel's web-site.


----------



## ssuski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halasox*
> 
> Thanks for the advice to use latencyMon. I have disabled wifi, sound, bluetooth and think one problem is the nvidia hdaudbus.sys I have disabled both hdaudbus.sys via regedit. Based on the manual ZE there are only usb 3 connectors or I am false? marked red where my front panel is connected. I also have 1x cad mouse 2x 3d cad mouse 1x wireless keyboard and 1x wireless headset, everything is from logitech. I connected them to the front panel but didnt helped everything else is disconnected. Then the wdf01000.sys makes the highest latency its connected to the logitech drivers. So I think the hdaudbus.sys and wdf01000.sys are the problems I also set the computer power management to High! The lags are less but still there. There are probably bios and drivers that still needs some updates to make this board work properly


For intermittent USB connectivity issues on Windows 10, I found that I needed to manually override the Microsoft USB 3.0/3.1 drivers with the Windows 7 drivers provided in the AMD chipset package. I don't know why AMD only provides these for Windows 7, but using them on Windows 10 solved all of my USB issues.


----------



## Ronsanut

I just got this working at 2933. I have not yet tried 3200. Will do tonight and post.

(64GB) G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 64GB (4 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR with timings of 14-14-14-34 and have successfully got the 4.0 OC stable with those 4 16GB sticks.


----------



## faxfan2002

Samsung B-DIE seems to be fine at 3333 and 3600 - I'm running 3333 as I've an enclosed Lan Li O11 case.

Using two sets of - https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team-group-xtreem-8pack-edition-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-pc4-32000c18-4000mhz-dual-channel-kit-black-my-098-tg.html


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> @gupsterg,
> 
> at this point I'd suggest trying what I did, just leave everything on Auto to see where that takes you. As you may remember, most of the settings that worked on C6H for me didn't apply to ZE/TR. I literally only set The Stilt's 3333 Fast and all was good.


UEFI defaults > Load 3333MHz Fast, use the 1.4V VDIMM and [Auto] SOC goes to -~1.1V due to RAM MHz bump = Y-Cruncher fail







.

Now I showed in last past 3200MHz using The Stilt 3333MHz Fast timings works with SOC 1.0V and VDIMM 1.35V. I also have ProcODT 53.3 ohms and CAD Bus 30/30/30/30. This has passed reruns of 5.25hrs and 4hrs, so total length tested ~13hrs.

If I change that profile to CAD Bus [Auto], SOC [Auto] (~1.1V) and VDIMM 1.4V it fails. So all I can







currently, is this CPU doesn't like higher SOC and or VDIMM plus needs the CAD Bus tweak.

The F4-3200C14D-16GTZ are defo not the weak link IMO, as have experienced better results with set, under heavy stress testing of length on other HW.

Will carry on trying to crack 3333MHz







. I just hope it's not a poor 1950X







. I'll also see if I can get 3466MHz The Stilt preset, as that is what I ran this RAM as, on C6H with a 1800X.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> UEFI defaults > Load 3333MHz Fast, use the 1.4V VDIMM and [Auto] SOC goes to -~1.1V due to RAM MHz bump = Y-Cruncher fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Now I showed in last past 3200MHz using The Stilt 3333MHz Fast timings works with SOC 1.0V and VDIMM 1.35V. I also have ProcODT 53.3 ohms and CAD Bus 30/30/30/30. This has passed reruns of 5.25hrs and 4hrs, so total length tested ~13hrs.
> 
> If I change that profile to CAD Bus [Auto], SOC [Auto] (~1.1V) and VDIMM 1.4V it fails. So all I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently, is this CPU doesn't like higher SOC and or VDIMM plus needs the CAD Bus tweak.
> 
> The F4-3200C14D-16GTZ are defo not the weak link IMO, as have experienced better results with set, under heavy stress testing of length on other HW.
> 
> Will carry on trying to crack 3333MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just hope it's not a poor 1950X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll also see if I can get 3466MHz The Stilt preset, as that is what I ran this RAM as, on C6H with a 1800X.


Good luck with that, Gup. Sorry I wont be able to help you further, I was too busy using the platform rather than tinkering with it


----------



## julesfrompulp

This is my first build and overclock attempt. I'm running a 1950X, Zenith mobo, 64 gb 3200 ram, Enermax TR4 240 cooler. I'm overclocking to 3.8 and getting these temps after 15 minutes using Prime95. They seem high to me. Any help would be great.


----------



## Spitko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julesfrompulp*
> 
> This is my first build and overclock attempt. I'm running a 1950X, Zenith mobo, 64 gb 3200 ram, Enermax TR4 240 cooler. I'm overclocking to 3.8 and getting these temps after 15 minutes using Prime95. They seem high to me. Any help would be great.


Max temp for Threadripper is 68C per AMD, so yeah that's very high.

I'm maxxing out at around 65C after heat soak at 4ghz, so your cooler is probably just not adequate.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julesfrompulp*
> 
> This is my first build and overclock attempt. I'm running a 1950X, Zenith mobo, 64 gb 3200 ram, Enermax TR4 240 cooler. I'm overclocking to 3.8 and getting these temps after 15 minutes using Prime95. They seem high to me. Any help would be great.


Something has to be wrong there. Did you update bios? If those temps are accurate they are very high. I haven't seen my chip go above 65 C when running Prime95 and I'm using a Noctua NH U14s (air cooler)


----------



## lloxley016

i remember the ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME LGA 2011-v3 and issues it had, instead of Asus fixing the problem they decided to make a new board aka ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1.
if more issues they ever fix that one either. Then after two board they finally fixed with ASUS ROG ROG RAMPAGE V EDITION 10.

He seems that we are going in circles Asus products. And now Zenith extreme x399 a major failure. You pay $600 for this board. And you expected to work right. Leave it up to us to figure out the problems, when we present the problems they don't even care about it.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> Good luck with that, Gup. Sorry I wont be able to help you further, I was too busy using the platform rather than tinkering with it


No problem







, I'm doing more tinkering then usage at present







. Your wish of good luck has help







.

So I tried 3333MHz D.O.C.P (ie primary timings as XMP and rest whatever board deciding), fail







.



When setting above 'profile' I believe I had some memory training errors on post. The OLED display had Memory Code: D0 IIRC, this occurred 2x and on 3rd time mobo completed post. I had not encountered this on other setups of 3333MHz.

So I moved on to 3466MHz The Stilt preset. I used VDIMM 1.4V and SOC 1.05V.



I reckon I'll get a pass on a rerun of Y-Cruncher and pass HCI Memtest, will post when done







. Viewing the monitoring data for say SOC voltage I reckon there is inaccuracy on what the Super IO chip can display as voltage.

3466S_setting.txt 24k .txt file


Will I get 3600MHz stable?

Will @Silent Scone be donating his rig to me before the year is out?







.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So I moved on to 3466MHz The Stilt preset. I used VDIMM 1.4V and SOC 1.05V.
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon I'll get a pass on a rerun of Y-Cruncher and pass HCI Memtest, will post when done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Viewing the monitoring data for say SOC voltage I reckon there is inaccuracy on what the Super IO chip can display as voltage.
> 
> 3466S_setting.txt 24k .txt file
> 
> 
> Will I get 3600MHz stable?
> 
> Will @Silent Scone be donating his rig to me before the year is out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice! Do you reckon you ran into a memory hole at 3333 MHz? Will you test 3600 MHz today? Will I be tempted to try 3466 myself?


----------



## julesfrompulp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Something has to be wrong there. Did you update bios? If those temps are accurate they are very high. I haven't seen my chip go above 65 C when running Prime95 and I'm using a Noctua NH U14s (air cooler)


Yeah I updated to the latest bios yesterday and was getting these results. I may try to remount the plate to see if that helps. Or adjust the volts but i'm running the stock 1.35, I don't really know anything about undervolting.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> i remember the ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME LGA 2011-v3 and issues it had, instead of Asus fixing the problem they decided to make a new board aka ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1.
> if more issues they ever fix that one either. Then after two board they finally fixed with ASUS ROG ROG RAMPAGE V EDITION 10.
> 
> He seems that we are going in circles Asus products. And now Zenith extreme x399 a major failure. You pay $600 for this board. And you expected to work right. Leave it up to us to figure out the problems, when we present the problems they don't even care about it.


There are issues but what's the major flaw?


----------



## lloxley016

Bios ---> not even one is working accurately

Memory--> memory incompatible

AMD CPU ---> you have to force the torque screw to processor, that shouldn't be

Software --> like Aisuite 3 does not work.,

VRM --> overheating.

OLED --> not working even with update, should be a way to reset this

And many other things.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> Bios ---> not even one is working accurately
> 
> Memory--> memory incompatible
> 
> AMD CPU ---> you have to force the torque screw to processor, that shouldn't be
> 
> Software --> like Aisuite 3 does not work.,
> 
> VRM --> overheating.
> 
> OLED --> not working even with update, should be a way to reset this
> 
> And many other things.


Must be the first early adopter experience for you lol. Memory compatibility is WAY better than many launch experiences. Also, this isn't intel platform with memory. Aisuite is fairly inexcusable but I am sure it will be fixed. AS for the VRM overheating I haven't see any complaints about that and mine certainly isn't. The oled ties into aisuite readings so that's a given if aisuite isn't working properly. As for the screwing down the cpu, there is a slight method to doing it that makes it much easier. I don't find it any different on this board than the x399 gigabyte gaming 7. Sounds like you have a lot of frustrations that are part of being the early adopter pains. Next time just wait before u jump.


----------



## av8tor2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> Bios ---> not even one is working accurately
> 
> Memory--> memory incompatible
> 
> AMD CPU ---> you have to force the torque screw to processor, that shouldn't be
> 
> Software --> like Aisuite 3 does not work.,
> 
> VRM --> overheating.
> 
> OLED --> not working even with update, should be a way to reset this
> 
> And many other things.


This is my first post here, I have been coming here to get some information about my build.

Just jumping in:

I have the G.Skill memory running at 3200 just the XMP profile in the BIOS. The only issues is I purchased the wrong type and can only get 32 GB of RAM to work with the MB. I have got all 64 GB to work just once and the was just BIOS 601 with the 2T setting, but the system was unstable.

Installing the processor yes, it took time and care, but just follow common sense installing it, got the number 1 screw started with a single turn and did the single turns on the other two.

Not using Aisuite 3 yet...

VRM is not overheating, but I have only just did a basic overclock on the system. My temp with ripping my DVDs with MakeMKV and HandBrake stay around 35C to 40C for the system all while working/playing video games/surfing the web etc.

The OLED is working just fine for me, it shows what is should be showing.

I am not saying the board is perfect there has been a few issues, where I had major lag using the system for a day. I am not sure if it was updating the drivers to intel or amd or removing and replacing the memory, but it hasn't happened again.

I have had to flash the BIOS back from 9960 to 503 but after that the system has been stable. That was due to the system not wanting to boot with B2 error.


----------



## pisymbol

Other than the fact my motherboard and fans won't go completely off on shutdown, the board as been relatively rock solid for me.


----------



## lloxley016

Speak of the devil lol,

I'm not Tearing down Asus. They're just tearing down himself. Compared to other motherboard manufacturers. At lease, they correct the problems, not make another board. To make you spend money.
That is the difference. Asus is a good company only wanted they get things right., like for instance: ASUS ROG ROG RAMPAGE V EDITION 10 which was an excellent board. Apart from the two last they made:
(ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME LGA 2011-v3) + (ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1 ) They were such a rush to make a TR4 board. Be the first to the market, I didn't think of the consequences. And it's not just only them, AMD also had a lot to do if it. They're underestimated The Threadripper 1950x process. they said "" unlock "" which is not really. The process still controls the amount of voltage that reply, anything above 1.437v it will automatically drop down 1.398v no matter what you do in the bios, this is why the board has a hard time overclocking the process. That's why the reviews on YouTube are about builds and installing AMD threadripping. But not a video about the hard times the encounter trying to get this board to work, I'm positively sure that I will come later on. Listen to the video when they made 5Ghz overclock. Listen to what they say about overclocking on air or water cooling they couldn't get it stable they had a hard time. Of course for them to achieve 5 GHz they have special bios. Even OC3D TV he had lots problem overclocking this board.
And others who did video reviews with Zenith Extreme X399 board has some serious problems. I mean don't get me wrong I love this board if I can get it work right?. To get the best for what I paid for.

Look at the guy that did the video on (Overclocker der8auer a while ago tried to de-lid a Threadripper) *** Remember that a while ago we mentioned that Threadripper basically is the 32-core processor, yet with four Dies on it? AMD at the time specified that two out of the four dies are dummies, basically blanks for structural support under that heat-spreader. Well, there are four dies under there really. Overclocker der8auer a while ago tried to de-lid a Threadripper, but with the heatspreader soldered to the dies he broke that CPU (of course). In his latest video he takes it a step further and check out the dummy dies. When he pealed them loose ... Now if you can remember it, Threadripper really is based on the EPYC platform and processor, and EPYC offers up-to 32-core processors. When we looked at the early photos, you could clearly see 4 dies. Each Die basically is one Ryzen 1800 8-core unit. So many expected that two out of the four dies would be disabled. When we asked AMD about this at a recent summit they claimed that Threadripper has two working sies and two dummies to get you to the 16-cores. The two dummies would be in place for better structural support. Well, these dummies seem to be 8-core dies (these are called Zeppeling dies). I personally think that AMD simply might be is re-using failed dies here and simply called them dummies as in non-working dies. No-body really knows except AMD of course. The reality remains to be that in the future AMD certainly can scale upwards towards 24-core or 32-core Threadrippers for X399. But the find by itself is rather interesting. Check out the photos below, courtesy of der8auer . . ***** one lie after another.

In the end, I just feel that should've paid more attention to the board. The track history making boards speak louder than what other people say. Begin I don't hate them. I just feel that they can do better.


----------



## TR92223

*Need Help?!?!?!?!
*
Current Build:
AMD Threadripper 1950x OC to 4.03Ghx via 40.25 multiplier
Asus Zenith Extreme Bios 0503
Kraken x62 AIO
64GB Trident Z RGB DDR4 3600 running at 2933Mhz
2x500GB Samsung 960 Pro M.2 (Waiting on Raid 0 Bios Update)
Asus Strix 1080TI
750W Corsair Platinum

CPUMark091120174.03ghz2999mhzram.JPG 84k .JPG file


CinebenchMultiCore091120174Ghz.JPG 218k .JPG file

The Issues:
- Cant for life of me get the ram to post at anything above 2933Mhz
- I get Cinebench scores in the 3300s which is good, but CPUMark scores in the 1600s BAD!
I built out this rig as an over powered plex server with reviews of its cpumark scores in the 25k-26k range stock speeds. My temps stay in the low 60s while testing, so no real thermal throttling happening that I can see.

Plex transcode engine scales well to high cpumark scores. Unfortuently this setup is running wierdly. I get high cpu usage when it transcodes. My old system, a i7-2700k w/16GB of ram seems like it was able to transcode more streams then this pricey monster. Im getting 30% CPU usage from just one HEVC to H264 transcode.

Is this just in need of a new bios update and I should wait for a Asus and retest?
or
Is it a bad CPU? Should I RMA it and hope the next one preforms better?
or
Is it a bad Motherboard?


----------



## lloxley016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TR92223*
> 
> *Need Help?!?!?!?!
> *
> Current Build:
> AMD Threadripper 1950x OC to 4.03Ghx via 40.25 multiplier
> Asus Zenith Extreme Bios 0503
> Kraken x62 AIO
> 64GB Trident Z RGB DDR4 3600 running at 2933Mhz
> 2x500GB Samsung 960 Pro M.2 (Waiting on Raid 0 Bios Update)
> Asus Strix 1080TI
> 750W Corsair Platinum
> 
> CPUMark091120174.03ghz2999mhzram.JPG 84k .JPG file
> 
> 
> CinebenchMultiCore091120174Ghz.JPG 218k .JPG file
> 
> The Issues:
> - Cant for life of me get the ram to post at anything above 2933Mhz
> - I get Cinebench scores in the 3300s which is good, but CPUMark scores in the 1600s BAD!
> I built out this rig as an over powered plex server with reviews of its cpumark scores in the 25k-26k range stock speeds. My temps stay in the low 60s while testing, so no real thermal throttling happening that I can see.
> 
> Plex transcode engine scales well to high cpumark scores. Unfortuently this setup is running wierdly. I get high cpu usage when it transcodes. My old system, a i7-2700k w/16GB of ram seems like it was able to transcode more streams then this pricey monster. Im getting 30% CPU usage from just one HEVC to H264 transcode.
> 
> Is this just in need of a new bios update and I should wait for a Asus and retest?
> or
> Is it a bad CPU? Should I RMA it and hope the next one preforms better?
> or
> Is it a bad Motherboard?


hey: i did the same test, but CPU Sigle Threaded score low. Corsair Vengeance LPX 3466 set @ 3700 1.398v

Yeah, my process of acting weird.


----------



## twitchyzero

before I bite the bullet, can someone help me confirm PCIe fitment for a 4-way SLI involving some triple-slot GPUs?

it appears this would fit but I can't tell for sure:

slot 1: triple-slot GPU
slot 2: dual-slot GPU
slot 3: triple-slot GPU
slot 4: dual-slot GPU

it looks like even slot 2 can fit a triple-slot, so 3 triple-slot GPU can populate this board? Will probably have difficulty finding HB SLI bridges if I'm mixing triple and dual slot...?










thanks


----------



## Halasox

About the massive lag issue!!! Its a bit of both usb 3 and hdaudiobus. The board only have usb2 pin connector and everything else is usb3! Once i found an connector the latency goes down on the usb2 port, but the main lag issue is produced by the Nvidia HD audio device. So, what I did install driver > custom install > check preform clean install > uncheck HD audio. After that no 10- 20s lags only maybe 1 sec when I load few software at same time for testing. I disabled also in BIOS bluetooth, wifi and onboard Audio as I use my monitor speakers. OFC I switched back to usb3 as my case only have the U31G1 connector, latency goes up but doesnt produce any massive lags!

I tried also all bios and stay at the 9906 UEFI as I felt the fan speeds are somehow better and my ram is at 1T now







!

Sistem specs:
- TR 1950x
- ZE x399
- CORSAIR Hydro Series H115i 280mm Extreme
- Corsair CMR64GX4M4C3200C16 VENGEANCE RGB 64GB DDR4 3200
- Corsair RMi1000
- Nvidia Quadro K4200

Bios settings:
OC to 4GHz 1.35V
DOCP memory 3200
Enable OC enhancement !!!

Tested with prime95 Small FFT 1 hr. Temp. goes up to 73-75C first 5-8min after the fan speed of the AIO is on max 1800RPM it goes down to 64-65C stable. When doing 1 hr normal rendering with other software I am at 63C which is fine I think!









Did a memtest86 everything is fine!

Thanks @all who helped me! Hope this will help someone else too.









Will leave this tweaking for a while, because As much AS I love it I also HATE it too









Hope in a month or ASUS will solve this problems and get a good BIOS version...









I am OUT ...........


----------



## mumford

I read that Threadripper has 2 pci-e controllers. Does anyone know which PCI-e slots go to Die #1 and which PCI-e slots go to Die #2?


----------



## Spartann117

I have joined my fellow bretherens!


----------



## Neonkore

Hi All,

I've got a problem with my ZE that I hope you can help with - auto overclock being applied and unable to get back to stock even after clearing CMOS.

At stock settings I was getting 3.4GHz on the CPU and it was dynamically overclocking 4 cores to 4.1GHz, I messed around with AiSuite (and then killed it with fire after reading through this thread) and then returned everything to optimised defaults in the BIOS.

I flashed to the latest BIOS on the ASUS website (none of the betas in this thread) and with everything set at default my board seems to apply an overclock still to 3.7GHz with VID up around 1.35V to 1.45V (even hit 1.5V on some cores!) - this threw my temps up to high 60s.

I've cleared CMOS but I can't get the board to go back to the original default state with XFR overclocking on 4 cores only. I notice a couple of other people have had this issue with voltages going all over the shop when in default mode.

As a temporary fix I've set AI Overclock Tuner to D.O.C.P. with the BCLK at 100 and I've disabled the 'Core Performance Boost' in Extreme Tweaker which seemed to be doing the auto overclocking. CPU Core and SOC voltages are auto. This has dropped me to 3.4GHz static and a static voltage (of around 1.012V) which is fine and my idle temp is now at 29C.

However I want the default 4 core OC / XFR boost back until my WC gear arrives and I can overclock properly - does anyone know where that is?
I've set:
'Custom CPU Core' to Auto
'Overclocking Enhancement' Enabled
'EPU Power Saving mode' Enabled

Which I would expect would allow the multiplier to go up to achieve what I want...

Do I need to set an offset voltage or play around with LLC?

Other than that issue and the socket installation (screws too damn short) the board has been great and I can get my RAM up to 3200MHz at the correct timings (4 x 16GB) - will go for 3466MHz which is what it's rated for after I sort out the CPU issue.

Thanks!


----------



## lloxley016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonkore*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I've got a problem with my ZE that I hope you can help with - auto overclock being applied and unable to get back to stock even after clearing CMOS.
> 
> At stock settings I was getting 3.4GHz on the CPU and it was dynamically overclocking 4 cores to 4.1GHz, I messed around with AiSuite (and then killed it with fire after reading through this thread) and then returned everything to optimised defaults in the BIOS.
> 
> I flashed to the latest BIOS on the ASUS website (none of the betas in this thread) and with everything set at default my board seems to apply an overclock still to 3.7GHz with VID up around 1.35V to 1.45V (even hit 1.5V on some cores!) - this threw my temps up to high 60s.
> 
> I've cleared CMOS but I can't get the board to go back to the original default state with XFR overclocking on 4 cores only. I notice a couple of other people have had this issue with voltages going all over the shop when in default mode.
> 
> As a temporary fix I've set AI Overclock Tuner to D.O.C.P. with the BCLK at 100 and I've disabled the 'Core Performance Boost' in Extreme Tweaker which seemed to be doing the auto overclocking. CPU Core and SOC voltages are auto. This has dropped me to 3.4GHz static and a static voltage (of around 1.012V) which is fine and my idle temp is now at 29C.
> 
> However I want the default 4 core OC / XFR boost back until my WC gear arrives and I can overclock properly - does anyone know where that is?
> I've set:
> 'Custom CPU Core' to Auto
> 'Overclocking Enhancement' Enabled
> 'EPU Power Saving mode' Enabled
> 
> Which I would expect would allow the multiplier to go up to achieve what I want...
> 
> Do I need to set an offset voltage or play around with LLC?
> 
> Other than that issue and the socket installation (screws too damn short) the board has been great and I can get my RAM up to 3200MHz at the correct timings (4 x 16GB) - will go for 3466MHz which is what it's rated for after I sort out the CPU issue.
> 
> Thanks!


What CPU do you hive?

Custom CPU Core' to Auto. <---ok
'Overclocking Enhancement' Enabled <---ok
'EPU Power Saving mode' Enabled <---disable

Can do manual overclocking. OR You can use Ryzen Master software to OC 4, 8, 12, 16 core save to profile.

in regard of bios 0046 stable, apart from inaccurate temperature reading, if you could live with that until Asus release new bios update to fix all issues.
Bios 0503 stable, but also inaccurate reading on OLED display. Uninstall Aisuite 3 if planning to play any games.
If you are experiencing lags, depending on the video card Nvidia or ATI install drivers only. do custom install, uncheck any audio Driver install?

Simple of OC.

SET CORE TO-> 40.25
BCLK AT-> 100
MEM TO ->3200

Core Voltage set
Set to offset
+
0.18750v

SOC Voltage set
+
0.11250v

MEM Voltage set 1.37v of you going over 3200Mhz
for 3200mhz set 1.35v

Save and reboot

run prime95 for 1 hour is good enough.
Keep an eye on your temperature, Monitor with (AMD Ryzen Master).<--you can download this AMD website.

Are you air cooling OR water cooling?

Good luck!


----------



## Sicness

3466 looking good! Again, only using the The Stilt's preset with everything else on Auto.


----------



## Neonkore

Thanks for the reply, I'll be applying those settings when I'm ready to overclock. Perhaps I didn't explain myself very well in my first post:

I'm running the 1950X on 0503 with a H115i AIO.

I can overclock it fine but I actually want to return it to stock until my water cooling gear arrives. 'Optimised Default' or a cleared CMOS should put it in its normal 3.4GHz state with it dynamically overclocking 4 cores to 4GHz and with the option for it to go another 200MHz with XFR - this is a default thing that X399 and Threadripper can do.

After doing a '5 way optimisation' or whatever it was called in AiSuite I can't revert back to default even after loading optimised defaults and clearing my CMOS, so I applied the manual settings above to get the CPU back at 3.4GHz and a normal voltage.


----------



## lloxley016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonkore*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I'll be applying those settings when I'm ready to overclock. Perhaps I didn't explain myself very well in my first post:
> 
> I'm running the 1950X on 0503 with a H115i AIO.
> 
> I can overclock it fine but I actually want to return it to stock until my water cooling gear arrives. 'Optimised Default' or a cleared CMOS should put it in its normal 3.4GHz state with it dynamically overclocking 4 cores to 4GHz and with the option for it to go another 200MHz with XFR - this is a default thing that X399 and Threadripper can do.
> 
> After doing a '5 way optimisation' or whatever it was called in AiSuite I can't revert back to default even after loading optimised defaults and clearing my CMOS, so I applied the manual settings above to get the CPU back at 3.4GHz and a normal voltage.


SET CORE TO-> 34
BCLK AT-> 100
MEM TO ->auto

Core Voltage set
Set to offset
+
auto

SOC Voltage set
+
auto

MEM Voltage set auto

Save and reboot, if that those not work

power down, on back of the board, hold CMOS button down for 10 seconds.

and if that those not work, Then reboot it and once you see Asus logo Press and hold the RED button on the board for 5 seconds, that will bring you back to last working stage memory will reset back to default..

and if that work, Then re-flash you again to 0503.

I had this problem before after i re-flash my bios. Everything working back to normal.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> Nice! Do you reckon you ran into a memory hole at 3333 MHz? Will you test 3600 MHz today? Will I be tempted to try 3466 myself?


Don't think it's a memory hole, it maybe just training issues as I'm finding with 3466MHz on posts now occasionally.

3600MHz not tested yet, doing further testing of 3466MHz







. As you saw before Y-Cruncher is pass, I did memtest and no issues.



RealBench seemed to stick in work load loop IMO, this is 1st run. See further down in post how many times in a rerun I get "Result Hash Match!".



Then I tried x264 encoding and seems AOK.



Next I used P95 v28.1 with 4 threads 1440K 1440K 13000MB setup and parked cores so the threads should stay on unparked cores.



After these tests is when some normal usage I started getting memory training issue at post, again on OLED "Memory D0" accompanied by error beep on case speaker. So for now I'm gonna keep tweaking 3466MHz profile and then try a UEFI newer than 0601.

Here is RB showing more results than 1st run (*oops* did not get in screenie







, will do a rerun at some point).



I have gone to SOC 1.075V and ProcODT 60 ohms.

Sweet to see your 3466MHz quad channel result, +rep







.

@Halasox

I'm using Nvidia HD Audio and have not disabled any onboard devices. At present on a W10A install which is "recycled" from another build. I have only installed Nvidia GPU driver and AMD Chipset driver. I have no Asus SW other than AURA installed to do one time setup of board RGB as I wanted.

I experience no lag on usage or stress testing, audio is fine as well. HPET is off in OS.

Only issues I have so far are:-

i) occasional memory training error at post at higher than 3200MHz, 3200MHz doesn't seem to exhibit this issue.

ii) I have USB 2.0 case sockets plugged to mobo header and at times experience slow transfer, will be testing other ports soon.

@Spartann117

Welcome







.

@Neonkore

Core Performance Boost is Precision Boost / XFR, with it off you will not get "stock" boosting.


----------



## Neonkore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Neonkore
> 
> Core Performance Boost is Precision Boost / XFR, with it off you will not get "stock" boosting.


Thanks gupsterg. If I enable core performance boost it sets all cores immediately to 3.7GHz and keeps them there. Isn't it supposed to only boost a few cores? I seem to recall seeing this in HWInfo the other day when I first set this thing up. Is there another setting that's staring me right in the face that i'm missing or should I flash the BIOS back to an early version?

EDIT: Cleared CMOS again and left everything default now it's at 3.7GHz but the multiplier is changing dynamically up to 40 (progress!) - voltage is very high and the OLED temp is now stuck on 41deg even though core 0 reports idle at 48deg. I swear this board has a mind of its own. Got some weird issues with a fan controller cutting power to fans now too


----------



## gupsterg

No problem







, happy to help or share what I can







.

Power plan in OS can create odd situations of idle / boosting clocks. Reading that CPU goes to 3.7GHz at UEFI defaults and stays there I reckon it is a power plan setting issues or something in background cause loading on CPU.

Yes it should boost to 3.7GHz all cores when loaded and not stock there, I see upto ~4.1GHz on 4 cores but not been fully taking note as my testing has been different so far I will do a P95 again showing clearly what clocks I hit at 4 threads.

What power plan are you using? is it default setup for a power plan?

I use balanced currently in W10A, CPU is stock 1950X, I'm currently only doing RAM tweaks, several of my recent posts have HWiNFO screenies showing clock, etc.

*** edit ***

OP now has section *FAQ*, with info on registry mod to have editable core parking.

On Ryzen in W10C I found using core parking allowed better results in some test cases. Using balanced profile with this mod was effective in most test cases, it seemed to me there was no ideal power plan in W10C for all tests. Ryzen performance could be affected by power plan used in W10. Windows 7 using high performance with disabled core parking (100%), min CPU 5% for down clocking/volting, was best for all test cases. I will soon aim to emulate that testing on ThreadRipper, hopefully others will try edits and share results.


----------



## Neonkore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , happy to help or share what I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What power plan are you using? is it default setup for a power plan?
> 
> I use balanced currently in W10A, CPU is stock 1950X, I'm currently only doing RAM tweaks, several of my recent posts have HWiNFO screenies showing clock, etc.


Good point! I'm on Performance Power plan, I just updated the chipset so will try balanced when I get home.

Unfortunately I left CPB on and then manually set the core and soc voltages to auto plus the offsets recommended further up, when it boosted the voltages shot up from the already high 1.4 - 1.5 (which was auto) to 1.7V! I restarted as soon as I noticed and then went back to auto in the BIOS but i'm worried it's permanently degraded the CPU.


----------



## lloxley016

hey

I finally made mounting brackets for my Auqa NEXT block. Now the block seat Dead center on the process.
Big difference in temperature now, it idles @ 29c


----------



## [email protected]

Latest LiveDash OLED firmware. Updated CPU temp reporting: http://www.mediafire.com/file/sxpf9mxoqrf3a4x/OLED+FW+V1.00.13.rar

Zenith Extreme bug report form (make sure you have an actual bug to report): https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeZvt0dGCJG47s5ygH4oS1niUcNz0U5v5jn0vmvZcPPkWg1cg/viewform


----------



## Neonkore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Latest LiveDash OLED firmware. Updated CPU temp reporting: http://www.mediafire.com/file/sxpf9mxoqrf3a4x/OLED+FW+V1.00.13.rar
> 
> Zenith Extreme bug report form (make sure you have an actual bug to report): https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeZvt0dGCJG47s5ygH4oS1niUcNz0U5v5jn0vmvZcPPkWg1cg/viewform


So I installed the OLED firmware and my temp has gone up to 61 deg instead of the 29 deg it was before...

I can't revert back to the previous firmware now as it says I have the latest.


----------



## Neonkore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Power plan in OS can create odd situations of idle / boosting clocks. Reading that CPU goes to 3.7GHz at UEFI defaults and stays there I reckon it is a power plan setting issues or something in background cause loading on CPU.


OK you were spot on gupsterg, I played around with the power states and have 'increased' the minimum state to 10% from 90% and it now downclocks a lot more.

EXCEPT - my voltages are still up around 1.3V - 1.5V.

I've just flashed to the last 2 BETA BIOS's and it's still the same issue ALL at stock and clearing CMOS.

I'll be reverting to 0503 and trying to go back to the previous version of OLED firmware and then begin the returns process for my board AND CPU because I'm sure it's got a reduced life now that its hit 1.5 (and briefly 1.7V).

EDIT: Back in previous BOIS, temp is reporting correctly again. Manually set 1.29375V on VCORE and 1.05V on SOC and the voltage is stable on startup - no more jumping up. Stress test and then it shoots up to 1.48V, stop stress test and it's stabilised but at 1.35-1.4V - this is without an offset and LLC at Auto.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Latest LiveDash OLED firmware. Updated CPU temp reporting: http://www.mediafire.com/file/sxpf9mxoqrf3a4x/OLED+FW+V1.00.13.rar
> 
> Zenith Extreme bug report form (make sure you have an actual bug to report): https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeZvt0dGCJG47s5ygH4oS1niUcNz0U5v5jn0vmvZcPPkWg1cg/viewform


The latest aisuite that's bundled with the latest bios, fan control breaks in aisuite after a while of power on or if the pc resumes from sleep.


----------



## springs113

I think this board really hates me. 5th board no boot. test nvram when that happens or detect hdd. I've pulled everything out, its just the cpu, vga and memory. im pulling my hair out over here.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I think this board really hates me. 5th board no boot. test nvram when that happens or detect hdd. I've pulled everything out, its just the cpu, vga and memory. im pulling my hair out over here.


Don't think its the board man. Been too many boards, wouldn't of been the board by the 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## gupsterg

@subsribers

Last night did some testing with Statuscore. First reason to do this was to get some VID/VCORE readings for 1950X CPU without CPB On. As CPU then sticks to base clock under load it makes it easier to see VID/VCORE to compare with another CPU sample of like model.

When I max all cores I see ~1.038V.



Now when I look at customizing PState 0 in UEFI I see 1.1625V as *ceiling* VID for state.



Basically SMU for given CPU sample is determining what VID/VCORE to use from what I can tell.

Next I did some testing to see max XFR boosts, etc. I can see ~4GHz on 4 real cores and 8 threads.



*If the threads are not on differing CPU node then this will not occur*.

Once a 3rd real core is in use on same CPU node then it becomes max 3.7GHz (ie all cores boost).



Even though I had HWINFO set to 250ms polling interval at times it did not match StatusCore for CPU MHz. Other test screens are in this zip.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonkore*
> 
> OK you were spot on gupsterg, I played around with the power states and have 'increased' the minimum state to 10% from 90% and it now downclocks a lot more.
> 
> EXCEPT - my voltages are still up around 1.3V - 1.5V.
> 
> I've just flashed to the last 2 BETA BIOS's and it's still the same issue ALL at stock and clearing CMOS.
> 
> I'll be reverting to 0503 and trying to go back to the previous version of OLED firmware and then begin the returns process for my board AND CPU because I'm sure it's got a reduced life now that its hit 1.5 (and briefly 1.7V).
> 
> EDIT: Back in previous BOIS, temp is reporting correctly again. Manually set 1.29375V on VCORE and 1.05V on SOC and the voltage is stable on startup - no more jumping up. Stress test and then it shoots up to 1.48V, stop stress test and it's stabilised but at 1.35-1.4V - this is without an offset and LLC at Auto.


Glad you made some headway on issue.

Sorry to read you overvolted your CPU







.

The CPU at UEFI defaults even in UEFI can boost to XFR levels so you will see clocks/voltages/temps inline with that aspect. So far on UEFI 0601 and 0046 I have not seen whilst in UEFI at stock that it accounts for 27°C offset on tCTL.

I would not think CPU should go to 1.48V under load if you have manually set VCORE, I will test on my setup.

If you download the zip'd screenies linked above for StatusCore testing, view folder CPB On, you will see when CPU is using PB/XFR it will use near ~1.45V. For example the 4 core 8 thread screenie, as other cores are idle the current/power draw is lower so CPU can take the higher voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Latest LiveDash OLED firmware. Updated CPU temp reporting: http://www.mediafire.com/file/sxpf9mxoqrf3a4x/OLED+FW+V1.00.13.rar
> 
> Zenith Extreme bug report form (make sure you have an actual bug to report): https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeZvt0dGCJG47s5ygH4oS1niUcNz0U5v5jn0vmvZcPPkWg1cg/viewform


Will add in OP







.

For me on 0601 with Sense MI Skew Disabled OLED temp is far out from tDIE in HWINFO. It matches CPU Sensor from SIO, which isn't accounting for 27°C offset of tCTL. I updated to 0046 and regardless of Sense MI Skew: Auto/Disabled/Enabled I get same temps.


----------



## TR92223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> hey: i did the same test, but CPU Sigle Threaded score low. Corsair Vengeance LPX 3466 set @ 3700 1.398v
> 
> Yeah, my process of acting weird.


I'm debating on RMA the CPU. I wonder what they will require for it to be RMA?


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Don't think its the board man. Been too many boards, wouldn't of been the board by the 2nd or 3rd.


Asus themselves can't even tell me what is wrong. I've replaced everything in the setup and I do mean everything. The only thing is the processor that has remained the same. I know it ain't me. I just pulled apart my x99 system and checked to see if everything from my x399 setup works and they sure do. Im also playing astound with some of the parts in my wife's haswell setup and no issues. I'm currently in the process of installing Windows on the nvme through her pc. It is a brand new nvme drive, bought it last night. It's gotta be the board... No way it's me.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Asus themselves can't even tell me what is wrong. I've replaced everything in the setup and I do mean everything. The only thing is the processor that has remained the same. I know it ain't me. I just pulled apart my x99 system and checked to see if everything from my x399 setup works and they sure do. Im also playing astound with some of the parts in my wife's haswell setup and no issues. I'm currently in the process of installing Windows on the nvme through her pc. It is a brand new nvme drive, bought it last night. It's gotta be the board... No way it's me.


Replace the processor? I mean lots of people are running on nvme on x399 without issue. I've got 3 960s and I have no issues.


----------



## The L33t

Yeah, the cpu would definitely be the one to test next... I can't believe in 5 boards in a row bonkers. That my friend... would be lottery winner odds.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tBastard*
> 
> Yeah, the cpu would definitely be the one to test next... I can't believe in 5 boards in a row bonkers. That my friend... would be lottery winner odds.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Replace the processor? I mean lots of people are running on nvme on x399 without issue. I've got 3 960s and I have no issues.


I have one on the way, we will see.

Edit: I just randomly restarted this thing and now I was able to install windows and have now installed the drivers. I didn't do anything at all to manipulate the system...but i am now installing my vega drivers.

Edit 2: back to no loading again smdh


----------



## Poloasis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Latest LiveDash OLED firmware. Updated CPU temp reporting: http://www.mediafire.com/file/sxpf9mxoqrf3a4x/OLED+FW+V1.00.13.rar
> 
> Zenith Extreme bug report form (make sure you have an actual bug to report): https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeZvt0dGCJG47s5ygH4oS1niUcNz0U5v5jn0vmvZcPPkWg1cg/viewform


After update LiveDash stuck 40c, even under stress!


----------



## Neonkore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @subsribers
> 
> When I max all cores I see ~1.038V.


Thanks for posting up your screenies, I'm seeing similar:





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The CPU at UEFI defaults even in UEFI can boost to XFR levels so you will see clocks/voltages/temps inline with that aspect. So far on UEFI 0601 and 0046 I have not seen whilst in UEFI at stock that it accounts for 27°C offset on tCTL.
> 
> I would not think CPU should go to 1.48V under load if you have manually set VCORE, I will test on my setup.


0503 seems to apply the offset as you click into Monitor (e.g. it drops from 63 degrees to 36 degrees instantly)

I can't seem to get it going to 4GHz at the moment but I've seen it before in HWInfo - might be another setting in power plan (my settings are shown in the bottom right of the screenshots). It's not throttling.

I'm in 2 minds whether to return the CPU and get a replacement or continue and put the whole lot on water as planned.


----------



## ReHWolution

Hey guys! Just found this thread, and I wanted to give my contribution







From 0601 up to 0046, it seems like the offset is not "taken out" from AI Suite and the LiveDash screen. In the BIOS, it's the same. Any ETA on an updated version of the UEFI BIOS to fix that? Enabling/Disabling SenseMI Skew doesn't fix it.
Thanks!


----------



## gupsterg

@subscribers

OP has had update in *Known issues/Workarounds* section to have info on *Readings of BCLK in monitoring SW*. It also has image to show how to setup HWINFO correctly so you don't see shifts on BCLK leading to CPU/RAM clocks shown incorrectly.

@Neonkore

Thank you for share of your screenies







.

View info in OP and setup HWINFO so you don't get incorrect BCLK shifts. HWINFO by default uses 2000ms polling interval, when you have sensors page open as in screenies, click on settings on bottom right. I use 1000ms most of the time for stability testing/normal usage. When doing testing like the Statuscore tests to gain clocks/VID/VCORE I will use lower rate, anywhere from 250ms to 500ms.

Power plan is looking as I would use for certain tests. You may find using 50% or lower works better for certain things. For example on 3DM runs I found in W10 on Ryzen 50% was better than 100% or another setting, others had also found this. It gave more consistent benchmarks. Yet to find time to test on TR as been doing other things. Using 50% won't mean cores stay parked when all are requested/needed by an app, having cores parked seems to improve threads not being bounced around between cores when not needed. Test/monitor and you should be able to see.

I would flash to latest UEFI. 0503 IMO would be too old to be using now. Do not think "ahh official is better than beta, official will have less bugs than beta". The C6H received many betas, 'we' were gaining these prior to them becoming 'official'. Once these were 'official' byte for byte the betas released to us early were then 'official' UEFI.

I did some more testing to see if I got excessive voltage when manually set VCORE as you did before in a post. I used with CPB Off, 1.3V manual mode, ratio of 35 on CPU, as this would place it in 'OC mode'. For example 1950X base clock is 3.4GHz, at a core ratio of 34.25 'OC mode' is enabled.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I did some preliminary testing of 3.9GHz 3466MHz The Stilt preset yesterday. Still doing some further stability testing/tweaking as required. Again manual VID with CPB Off.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I would manually disable CPB when OC'ing.

Strange you are not seeing boost as before. Try later UEFI. I doubt the board got affected by when you saw 1.7V on CPU. It is designed for LN2 use so would be good for extreme voltages. The CPU on the other hand at ambient temps may not have liked it so much. Dunno.


----------



## springs113

I'm puzzled right now. I finally got my system completely out on my make shift testbench. And everything works. Just works wth. I have zero booting issues, this is with the same cpu and all.



I can get into Windows just fine, no matter what. I don't get this crap.


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I'm puzzled right now. I finally got my system completely out on my make shift testbench. And everything works. Just works wth. I have zero booting issues, this is with the same cpu and all.
> 
> 
> 
> I can get into Windows just fine, no matter what. I don't get this crap.


This would perhaps be a good opportunity to shop for exorcists in your local neighbourhood? 

I'd suspect a short somewhere, or metal touching the MB somewhere it shouldn't when outside of the case and things may be flexing in some other directions when not mounted in the case.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> This would perhaps be a good opportunity to shop for exorcists in your local neighbourhood?
> 
> I'd suspect a short somewhere, or metal touching the MB somewhere it shouldn't when outside of the case and things may be flexing in some other directions when not mounted in the case.


I dont have any short though I checked and checked and checked...you get the point. Also if i did why was I able to successfully post some of the time, although bee rare. I could get into the bios about 30%of times. I couldn't install Windows and the time I did I wasn't able to load into it. I would get to the Windows loading splash screen and the little dots appear but make like a quarter turn if that and then stops. The system would stay there for eternity.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> I font have any short though I checked and checked and checked...you get the point. Also if i did why want I not able to successfully post all the time, it would only post some times. And very rare at that. I could get into the bios about 30%of times. I couldn't install Windows and the time I did I wasn't able to load into it. I would get to the Windows loading splash screen and the little dots appear but make like a quarter turn if that and then stops. The system would stay there for eternity.


That sounds more like a cpu or ram problem then anything else.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> That sounds more like a cpu or ram problem then anything else.


it is the same memory, same cpu, i didn't even remove the cpu. I believe it maybe the tr4 waterblock. Maybe too much pressure on the cpu socket or so. It's mind boggling because i am and have tried numerous times. I'm currently installing steam and my games, i post immediately every time. No hang ups, 4 dimm ddr4 3200mhz g skill. I had the second cpu out for delivery and I even ordered another motherboard (strix). I gotta run in a few to the airport but im off for the next days to see what's up with this thing.


----------



## Reikoji

time to start building ! ! . . .

i would say, but i seem to have forgotten the distilled water !


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> it is the same memory, same cpu, i didn't even remove the cpu. I believe it maybe the tr4 waterblock. Maybe too much pressure on the cpu socket or so. It's mind boggling because i am and have tried numerous times. I'm currently installing steam and my games, i post immediately every time. No hang ups, 4 dimm ddr4 3200mhz g skill. I had the second cpu out for delivery and I even ordered another motherboard (strix). I gotta run in a few to the airport but im off for the next days to see what's up with this thing.


When mounting the block for my H100i v2, I used the same tool as for mounting the CPU and stopped tightening when indicated by the Torx wrench.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> When mounting the block for my H100i v2, I used the same tool as for mounting the CPU and stopped tightening when indicated by the Torx wrench.


the ek block is hand tighten only.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> the ek block is hand tighten only.


Are u using the same fans on your test bench. I had a troublesome fan once that caused my mobo to short in funny ways.


----------



## springs113

Yes I am and everything just works. I'm going to pull apart my loop and change the setup and see if ill get different results.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Yes I am and everything just works. I'm going to pull apart my loop and change the setup and see if ill get different results.


You check every standoff in your pc case?


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> You check every standoff in your pc case?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> When mounting the block for my H100i v2, I used the same tool as for mounting the CPU and stopped tightening when indicated by the Torx wrench.


the ek block is hand tighten only. Yup, i hate this and love it at the same time.


----------



## gupsterg

I hand tightened until screws stopped.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> the ek block is hand tighten only. Yup, i hate this and love it at the same time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> the ek block is hand tighten only. Yup, i hate this and love it at the same time.


If there is no short then id check for board warp when in the chassis. Board should touch the top of each stand off without needing pressure to push it home. If that checks out move on to plugged in devices and cables. Make sure nothing is putting strain on the motherboard pcb.


----------



## Caldito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 
> 
> time to start building ! ! . . .
> 
> i would say, but i seem to have forgotten the distilled water !


What case are you using?


----------



## Spartann117

Had to RMA my second motherboard. Kept giving either a code 00 or a code A0 post error. Reset CMOS, it would check memory, then go to cpu, then to vga, then to hard drive and then throw a code A0, B6, or 00 error. Took out my RAM and inserted it into another slot, no bueno. This is the second time i am having to RMA my motherboard, it's getting absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If there is no short then id check for board warp when in the chassis. Board should touch the top of each stand off without needing pressure to push it home. If that checks out move on to plugged in devices and cables. Make sure nothing is putting strain on the motherboard pcb.


I'm using an Elite case, the standoffs are a little different as the board is installed with the case standing upright. I'm going to go through my installation piece by piece with a microscope. I wont know until tomorrow though as I need new coolant.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartann117*
> 
> Had to RMA my second motherboard. Kept giving either a code 00 or a code A0 post error. Reset CMOS, it would check memory, then go to cpu, then to vga, then to hard drive and then throw a code A0, B6, or 00 error. Took out my RAM and inserted it into another slot, no bueno. This is the second time i am having to RMA my motherboard, it's getting absolutely ridiculous.


The post is missing relevant details such as config and parts. No chance anyone will know what's wrong and you'll end up in an RMA cycle which doesn't do you or anyone else favors.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldito*
> 
> What case are you using?


thermaltake core p7. whick isnt very ek friendly.... or e-atx friendly....


----------



## Reikoji

surely this is single core?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If there is no short then id check for board warp when in the chassis. Board should touch the top of each stand off without needing pressure to push it home. If that checks out move on to plugged in devices and cables. Make sure nothing is putting strain on the motherboard pcb.


hrm interesting. my board didnt exactly sit flat on the standoffs, on the right side, but things seem well in order


----------



## Paprika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surely this is single core?


At 4ghz+ you should be pulling 3.4k CBR15 at the very least


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> hrm interesting. my board didnt exactly sit flat on the standoffs, on the right side, but things seem well in order


The backplate must be clashing with something.

I found on the Dark Base 900 I needed to remove the cable management grommets. Then the board lay nice and flat.



The backplate pretty much takes up all available gap between mobo/tray.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The backplate must be clashing with something.
> 
> I found on the Dark Base 900 I needed to remove the cable management grommets. Then the board lay nice and flat.
> 
> 
> 
> The backplate pretty much takes up all available gap between mobo/tray.


I removed those too and it still did it. The cables underneath were still relatively loose after tightening the mobo down. I figured it was just that huge backplate's doing and shrugged it off. It was still easy to snug the right side mobo screws down so I don't think its a real big issue. Not for me at least.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paprika*
> 
> At 4ghz+ you should be pulling 3.4k CBR15 at the very least


I left the processor at stock for now.


----------



## Paprika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I left the processor at stock for now.


Ah, my bad then. Just saw 1.4V and 4ghz+ clock. Then all is well.


----------



## Reikoji

Also, I didn't have to do anything special to get my memory (same from Crosshair VI Hero) to post with its rated speed and timings this time. Punched in speed, punched in timings. Gravy.

Bios 9960


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> hrm interesting. my board didnt exactly sit flat on the standoffs, on the right side, but things seem well in order


You should sort thst out. It isnt good for the board.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You should sort thst out. It isnt good for the board.


Raja any update on when the next beta will come out that address the temp readings in the bios and on ai suite. Also, aisuite is getting stuck sometimes with fan profiles, I notice it doesn't actually control the fan at times. I've had it happen a few times now, the dot signifying the fan speed will have changed but the fan speed is still the same. Same fans, same layout worked on prior ai suite versions all the time, now on the latest one with 0046 it's a hit or miss.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey guys,

Looking to build a Threadripper rig with this motherboard, quick question. I notice on the features that you can purchase a fan for the M.2 Expansion Cards to cool the storage. Is the fan a particular Asus accessory you can puchase somewhere or can someone recommend a fan that would work in conjunction with the M.2 Expansion card ?


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Looking to build a Threadripper rig with this motherboard, quick question. I notice on the features that you can purchase a fan for the M.2 Expansion Cards to cool the storage. Is the fan a particular Asus accessory you can puchase somewhere or can someone recommend a fan that would work in conjunction with the M.2 Expansion card ?


I have not noticed any "official" fans for this..



This is the bracket you can install and mount a fan on.
Inner dimension of the cutout where you screw on the fan is 12.5 centimeters.

Pic from the dark interwebs on how mounting bracket and fan should be installed:


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Looking to build a Threadripper rig with this motherboard, quick question. I notice on the features that you can purchase a fan for the M.2 Expansion Cards to cool the storage. Is the fan a particular Asus accessory you can puchase somewhere or can someone recommend a fan that would work in conjunction with the M.2 Expansion card ?
> 
> 
> 
> I have not noticed any "official" fans for this..
> 
> 
> 
> This is the bracket you can install and mount a fan on.
> Inner dimension of the cutout where you screw on the fan is 12.5 centimeters.
> 
> Pic from the dark interwebs on how mounting bracket and fan should be installed:
Click to expand...

Great, thanks for the info. Anyone with any suggestion of a suitable quite fan ? I have seen Noctua do some of these smaller quite fans so will take a look at them as well.


----------



## ThePhoton

I can't seem to find my M2 discs with the DIMM.2 riser card. Anyone else with SM951's that have issues?

BIOS 601


----------



## The L33t

*Did your Zenith come with plastic film on the back of I/O shield?*

Just wondering if I got a used/refurb motherboard. I've seen a few unboxing videos where that film exists, yet the mobo I received today had none. Got if from Amazon.it today.

Picture of the plastic film:
https://ibb.co/eYthyk

Ty


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tBastard*
> 
> *Did your Zenith come with plastic film on the back of I/O shield?*
> 
> Just wondering if I got a used/refurb motherboard. I've seen a few unboxing videos where that film exists, yet the mobo I received today had none. Got if from Amazon.it today.
> 
> Picture of the plastic film:
> https://ibb.co/eYthyk
> 
> Ty


not mine


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> not mine


Thank you, some OCD relief for me.









Still find it a bit odd that a factory would send some with and some without..


----------



## Brain29

V1.00.13 firmware burnt out 3 rgb 1m strips- just tried a new strip(different company 12v 5050) - in both headers are stuck on white and make the strips hot extremely very quick - individual leds don't overheat -- had no issue before the update


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You should sort thst out. It isnt good for the board.


I see the portion of the motherboard tray (Thermaltake Core P7) contacts the hardcore backplate, as gupsterg pointed out, and its why it doesnt lay completely flat before screwing it down. If the PCI-E slots wouldnt be an issue, extended or doubling up standoffs would make it a non-issue.

! Oh but on my case I can always just put standoffs on the PCI-E bracket adapter. Problem solved.

I think on a lot of cases however the backplate may end up contacting the mobo tray, or some rubber gromet or something they put under the mobo tray. I don't think its causing me any board damage however, or else i may have already been in no-post land. The lights on the backplate are also still working.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I see the portion of the motherboard tray (Thermaltake Core P7) contacts the hardcore backplate, as gupsterg pointed out, and its why it doesnt lay completely flat before screwing it down. If the PCI-E slots wouldnt be an issue, extended or doubling up standoffs would make it a non-issue.
> 
> ! Oh but on my case I can always just put standoffs on the PCI-E bracket adapter. Problem solved.
> 
> I think on a lot of cases however the backplate may end up contacting the mobo tray, or some rubber gromet or something they put under the mobo tray. I don't think its causing me any board damage however, or else i may have already been in no-post land. The lights on the backplate are also still working.


Strain on the pcb can lead to fractures.


----------



## alucardis666

So what's the max 24/7 OC people have achieved here with this board and the 1950X? I'm @ 4.0Ghz myself.


----------



## Reikoji

OMG nvm, found it. sneaky.


----------



## Reikoji

nvm thats not a good idea i'm sure :3 I however feel I am in the clear. as far as the backplate against case goes. I'll know for sure if it ever goes dark.


----------



## x3sphere

Yeah in my Corsair 750D the backplate was sitting on top of of the edge of one of the rubber grommets slightly and caused some flex. I didn't even notice it initially. Removed the grommets and it is fine now.


----------



## Reikoji

Hmmm... Does the Threadripper version of Ryzen Master need HPET enabled, or auto-enable it?


----------



## [email protected]

UEFI build 0603

Includes previous Ai suite patch, RAID driver update, and a patch for Inateck 7-port KTU3FR-5O2U to solve POST issues.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> UEFI build 0603
> 
> Includes previous Ai suite patch, RAID driver update, and a patch for Inateck 7-port KTU3FR-5O2U to solve POST issues.


Thanks! I assume the RAID driver update is your side of the preparation for the NVMe RAID planned for September 25th?


----------



## Chrono Detector

Have this board with a 1920x installed. When I enable 3200Mhz my my RAM which is the G.Skill Trident RGB 3200Mhz, the board will go through 2 power loops which is annoying, and not to mention it is not stable. Anybody else having this issue?


----------



## gupsterg

i) Power active from wall plug to PSU prior to when mobo post?

ii) On the 1st boot loop do you get "Memory Code: D0" on OLED display?

iii) You may have Hynix RAM IC on kit. What is exact G.Skill product number?


----------



## deadspeedv

Hey guys I dont know if this has been discussed already but I have an annoying issue with fan control through the BIOS.

I have a front mounted radiator which is controlled via the CPU header and an exhaust fan controlled through chassis fan header 1. The Chassis fan 1 runs rather loud at stock setting so I changed it in the BIOS from Standard speed to either my own profile or Silent. This works, but whenever I shut the PC down upon power up it always keeps reverting back to the Standard speed preset setting.

So everytime I start the PC I have to go into the BIOS and set it back to Silent or Manual. Because of the size of my case the fan power cable won't reach any other header and I currently don't have an extender cable for it which I prefer not having to do since it will look ugly cable management wise.

Anyone else encountered this issue. BIOS is the ROG ZENITH EXTREME BIOS 0503


----------



## Chrono Detector

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> i) Power active from wall plug to PSU prior to when mobo post?
> 
> ii) On the 1st boot loop do you get "Memory Code: D0" on OLED display?
> 
> iii) You may have Hynix RAM IC on kit. What is exact G.Skill product number?


1. Yes
2. Does not display anything
3. I'm using the G.Skill 32GB F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR, I wouldn't have a single clue if its a Hynix Ram IC.

I updated to the latest BIOS 0603 and see if there are any improvements, will report back later. Though its still doing a single boot loop with 3200Mhz enabled.


----------



## gupsterg

Pretty sure those would be Hynix. You can use Thaiphoon Burner to gain RAM IC info.

Even if Hynix and as you had power active to PSU prior to post then it shouldn't do double post IMO.

I only have double post if PSU didn't have power prior to post. In which case the double post is normal.

If you go to Tool page > ASUS Overclocking Profile > Load/Save to USB you can dump UEFI settings as txt. Attach to post, someone maybe able to comment with suggestion.

Which UEFI you on?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> UEFI build 0603
> 
> Includes previous Ai suite patch, RAID driver update, and a patch for Inateck 7-port KTU3FR-5O2U to solve POST issues.


Can anyone confirm temperature reading being resolved with this patch?


----------



## ozlay

Can someone confirm that the 1900x is supported? I was thinking about buying this board until i noticed Asus doesn't have the 1900x listed.


----------



## springs113

I am happy to say that I'm posting this from my system all glam'd up, but at the same time sad to say that I am still having that issue somehow. It is random now but still annoying nonetheless. I am still tinkering taking things apart piece by piece as l don't want to tear this loop down at all. Sucks but at least I'm getting somewhere.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Can anyone confirm temperature reading being resolved with this patch?


Yes







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> Can someone confirm that the 1900x is supported? I was thinking about buying this board until i noticed Asus doesn't have the 1900x listed.


I doubt it does not support 1900X, @[email protected] or @elmor will be able to confirm.


----------



## Ronsanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*
> 
> Have this board with a 1920x installed. When I enable 3200Mhz my my RAM which is the G.Skill Trident RGB 3200Mhz, the board will go through 2 power loops which is annoying, and not to mention it is not stable. Anybody else having this issue?


I have tried a numbert of RAM kits. How many sticks in your kit and what is the speed. I have 64GB 3200mhz of 4x16GB sticks runnig ath 2933 with my 1950x overclocked to 4.0. I have thge 14-14-14-34 kit. I have not yet tried it at 3200. I had tried the 2 kits of the 3200 4x8gb sticks but with 8 sticks I could never get a stable overclock. Dropping down to 4 at 2933 I did. That kit was 16-18-18-38.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> I have tried a numbert of RAM kits. How many sticks in your kit and what is the speed. I have 64GB 3200mhz of 4x16GB sticks runnig ath 2933 with my 1950x overclocked to 4.0. I have thge 14-14-14-34 kit. I have not yet tried it at 3200. I had tried the 2 kits of the 3200 4x8gb sticks but with 8 sticks I could never get a stable overclock. Dropping down to 4 at 2933 I did. That kit was 16-18-18-38.


What type of ram is it? 4 sticks at rated shouldn't be an issue with samsung sticks e or b.


----------



## Ronsanut

It is the G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 64GB (4 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR. I will try setting at 3200.


----------



## Turok916

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trix8080*
> 
> Last week I bought the same "F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR". IIRC this kit use Hynix chips.
> At 3200 C16, in Quad Channel configuration. they ran flawlessly but slower when compared to B-Die one.
> 
> Below here were my "Hynix" 3200-C16.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3200C16Q pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To buy a new ram kits why not go for "C14" GTZR DDR4-3200 instead of C15/C16 ?
> 
> 
> Just got 2 boxes of 4133C19 kits yesterday. Luckily, they are B-die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: G.Skill F4-4133C19D-GTZR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at your RAM stickers, is this valid or not ? re-check it again with Thaiphoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Samsung B-Die GTZR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: non-B-Die
> 
> 
> 
> Below pics is "4" .... "1732A4002537737". and it is not B-Die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy hunting !


Hi Guys I have been following this thread since the OP and just create an account here so I can share with the rest, I'm waiting for some parts for the new build but today I receive my RAM Kit I went like a lot of the people with G.Skill the kit is a 32GB 3200 Kit F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR right know I don't have how to tested but I was trying to figure out what kind of memory chips this kit can have probably Hynix, but for my surprise the barcodes on the box and the memory sticks are different (newer?) the box has 2 barcodes first: 848354024989 second: 4719692014986 and the memories have also a 2 codes 1 above the barcode and 1 below, above: 04240X8820M and below: 173603655*89* these last two numbers seems like a correlative each stick is different, 87, 88, 89 and 90.

I'm just curious is my kit is somehow newer or maybe different ?, I will post more info when the processor, mainboard, and AIO get here...

Regards to everyone, this site is full of nice threads and for what I have read some nice people here... Im more than anxious to update my loyal Opteron 170.


----------



## Reikoji

Unlike my results on the 1800x, stock Threadripper benefits from using core parking.

100% unparked cores, cenebench single core test core frequencies dont break 3700mhz, causing my score to lower.

Tweaked power plan to allow core parking.

5% core parking allows a single core to be used and speed of said single core reaches nearly 4200mhz. 165 score.

Doesn't mess up multi-core score, which I've gotten to 3020 now. any higher than 10% and the freq of the single core test bogs down.


----------



## Reikoji

(／ .□.)\ ┻━┻~ ヽ(`Д´)ﾉ~┻━┻ ／(.□. \)



This is my 1800x all over again, but with better cooling and correct memory timings. Passes 15m real bench no errors again







. 78c vrms tho hmm.


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadspeedv*
> 
> Hey guys I dont know if this has been discussed already but I have an annoying issue with fan control through the BIOS.
> 
> I have a front mounted radiator which is controlled via the CPU header and an exhaust fan controlled through chassis fan header 1. The Chassis fan 1 runs rather loud at stock setting so I changed it in the BIOS from Standard speed to either my own profile or Silent. This works, but whenever I shut the PC down upon power up it always keeps reverting back to the Standard speed preset setting.
> 
> So everytime I start the PC I have to go into the BIOS and set it back to Silent or Manual. Because of the size of my case the fan power cable won't reach any other header and I currently don't have an extender cable for it which I prefer not having to do since it will look ugly cable management wise.
> 
> Anyone else encountered this issue. BIOS is the ROG ZENITH EXTREME BIOS 0503


yes 503 had many issues

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?96183-Fanxpert-unable-to-see-fans-if-set-in-bios

I have jumped bios to 0046 about to try to 603 *hasn't been as buggy as far as fans

I was having an issue were bios was doing one thing and I think ai suit was doing another thing


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> I have tried a numbert of RAM kits. How many sticks in your kit and what is the speed. I have 64GB 3200mhz of 4x16GB sticks runnig ath 2933 with my 1950x overclocked to 4.0. I have thge 14-14-14-34 kit. I have not yet tried it at 3200. I had tried the 2 kits of the 3200 4x8gb sticks but with 8 sticks I could never get a stable overclock. Dropping down to 4 at 2933 I did. That kit was 16-18-18-38.


I have cas 16 3200 version trident z (non-rgb) I was having issues too - I think I have it stable now though
*what I did was
- set docp
- my kit was rated for v1.35 I changed it to v1.36
- not sure if dram digi voltage was set to extreme (not sure if I did this manually or if it automatically set it)

*however I can't seem to be able to overclock my cpu after doing this I was able to hit 3.9 stable with a v 1.33 - right now if i adjust anything outside off of default windows goes crazy after 10 min


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> I have cas 16 3200 version trident z (non-rgb) I was having issues too - I think I have it stable now though
> *what I did was
> - set docp
> - my kit was rated for v1.35 I changed it to v1.36
> - not sure if dram digi voltage was set to extreme (not sure if I did this manually or if it automatically set it)
> 
> *however I can't seem to be able to overclock my cpu after doing this I was able to hit 3.9 stable with a v 1.33 - right now if i adjust anything outside off of default windows goes crazy after 10 min


Are you guys setting both of the channel voltages? CHAB CHCD.


----------



## Chrono Detector

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Pretty sure those would be Hynix. You can use Thaiphoon Burner to gain RAM IC info.
> 
> Even if Hynix and as you had power active to PSU prior to post then it shouldn't do double post IMO.
> 
> I only have double post if PSU didn't have power prior to post. In which case the double post is normal.
> 
> If you go to Tool page > ASUS Overclocking Profile > Load/Save to USB you can dump UEFI settings as txt. Attach to post, someone maybe able to comment with suggestion.
> 
> Which UEFI you on?


I'm using 0603 right now, updating the BIOS seems to have solved my stability issues, I think though it's a bit too early to tell. Running my 1920x at 4Ghz with 3200Mhz and only does a single boot loop with this new BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> I have tried a numbert of RAM kits. How many sticks in your kit and what is the speed. I have 64GB 3200mhz of 4x16GB sticks runnig ath 2933 with my 1950x overclocked to 4.0. I have thge 14-14-14-34 kit. I have not yet tried it at 3200. I had tried the 2 kits of the 3200 4x8gb sticks but with 8 sticks I could never get a stable overclock. Dropping down to 4 at 2933 I did. That kit was 16-18-18-38.


Running 4 sticks only, the timings on my RAM are 16, 18, 18, 38. Currently at 3200Mhz which is the rated speed of my RAM.


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Are you guys setting both of the channel voltages? CHAB CHCD.


I didn't have to adjust those voltages from what docp set
*I could also set the docp and manually drop the hrtz 1-2 settings and it would be stable


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> I didn't have to adjust those voltages from what docp set
> *I could also set the docp and manually drop the hrtz 1-2 settings and it would be stable


Interesting. In order to leave processor all stocked I selected memory frequency manually, put in timings manually, and set both channel voltages (1.4v for good measure).

3200mhz
14-14-14-34
1.4v/1.4v


----------



## Brain29

sorry @Reikoji those were the 2 voltages I changed the ch confused me - the bios doesn't put the ch in-front of it


----------



## Neonkore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Can anyone confirm temperature reading being resolved with this patch?


It's not in terms of the display on the IO shroud, mines fixed at 36 deg but other times it isn't.

Can somebody please confirm their W10 power settings - I cannot get my TR to boost beyond 3.7GHz anymore and I'm stumped. I'm on Ryzen Balanced and tried the minimum processor state from 5%-90%, max is at 100% (which should and does enable CPB up to 3.7GHz), there's a new setting in there called Maximum Processor Frequency, default is 0 and again i've tried setting this up to 4GHz too to no effect.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turok916*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys I have been following this thread since the OP and just create an account here so I can share with the rest, I'm waiting for some parts for the new build but today I receive my RAM Kit I went like a lot of the people with G.Skill the kit is a 32GB 3200 Kit F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR right know I don't have how to tested but I was trying to figure out what kind of memory chips this kit can have probably Hynix, but for my surprise the barcodes on the box and the memory sticks are different (newer?) the box has 2 barcodes first: 848354024989 second: 4719692014986 and the memories have also a 2 codes 1 above the barcode and 1 below, above: 04240X8820M and below: 173603655*89* these last two numbers seems like a correlative each stick is different, 87, 88, 89 and 90.
> 
> I'm just curious is my kit is somehow newer or maybe different ?, I will post more info when the processor, mainboard, and AIO get here...
> 
> Regards to everyone, this site is full of nice threads and for what I have read some nice people here... Im more than anxious to update my loyal Opteron 170.


17360365589 is serial. First two digits is production year, 17 in your case. Second two digits is production week, 36 in your case. In each kit you will notice consecutive numbers like you have (87, 88, 89 and 90).

My serial is longer. 1712A500xxxxxxx , I have F4-3200C14D-16GTZ. The A500 is to denote Samsung IC, IIRC A400 is Hynix. Besides the serial showing timings can be guide to which IC there maybe.

F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR has 16-18-18-38, which is more than likely Hynix. A kit where the first three primary timings are the same, is likely to be Samsung, for example 14-14-14-34.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (／ .□.)\ ┻━┻~ ヽ(`Д´)ﾉ~┻━┻ ／(.□. \)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 1800x all over again, but with better cooling and correct memory timings. Passes 15m real bench no errors again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 78c vrms tho hmm.


That is too high IMO.

I have Be Quiet Dark Base 900. I modified the front panel to have all mesh.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I use 2x MagiCool G2 Slim 360mm rads, each have 3x Arctic Cooling F12 PWM fans. Front rad intake, top as exhaust. The SilentWings 3 140mm which came with case is used as rear exhaust. I see max 57°C in RB for VRM, ~50°C average, room ambient ~23°C when below test done.



Even running P95 SmallFFT with 1950X stock does not bring VRM temps as high as yours.



3.9GHz with 1.3V does hit the VRM hard with SmallFFT.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonkore*
> 
> It's not in terms of the display on the IO shroud, mines fixed at 36 deg but other times it isn't.


Working all good here TBH







.

Do bare in mind that it's one read out trying to show 2 CPU nodes temp and each has ~20 sensors, some rotating and highest value display goes on with tCTL which the Super IO Chip would be reading to show on OLED.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonkore*
> 
> Can somebody please confirm their W10 power settings - I cannot get my TR to boost beyond 3.7GHz anymore and I'm stumped. I'm on Ryzen Balanced and tried the minimum processor state from 5%-90%, max is at 100% (which should and does enable CPB up to 3.7GHz), there's a new setting in there called Maximum Processor Frequency, default is 0 and again i've tried setting this up to 4GHz too to no effect.


Maximum Processor Frequency as 0 equal no limit. So OS can not limit it. Previous views of your PP seemed to be to be correct. I use balanced currently, min 5% max 100%, core parking tweak and that's it TBH.

Perhaps fresh OS install if you are not resolving issue with investigations?


----------



## faxfan2002

What is the best BIOS revision to be running chaps? I'm on 0906 right now - worth upgrading to later versions, if so which - 0603?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 17360365589 is serial. First two digits is production year, 17 in your case. Second two digits is production week, 36 in your case. In each kit you will notice consecutive numbers like you have (87, 88, 89 and 90).
> 
> My serial is longer. 1712A500xxxxxxx , I have F4-3200C14D-16GTZ. The A500 is to denote Samsung IC, IIRC A400 is Hynix. Besides the serial showing timings can be guide to which IC there maybe.
> 
> F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR has 16-18-18-38, which is more than likely Hynix. A kit where the first three primary timings are the same, is likely to be Samsung, for example 14-14-14-34.
> That is too high IMO.
> 
> I have Be Quiet Dark Base 900. I modified the front panel to have all mesh.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use 2x MagiCool G2 Slim 360mm rads, each have 3x Arctic Cooling F12 PWM fans. Front rad intake, top as exhaust. The SilentWings 3 140mm which came with case is used as rear exhaust. I see max 57°C in RB for VRM, ~50°C average, room ambient ~23°C when below test done.
> 
> 
> 
> Even running P95 SmallFFT with 1950X stock does not bring VRM temps as high as yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.9GHz with 1.3V does hit the VRM hard with SmallFFT.
> 
> 
> Working all good here TBH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Do bare in mind that it's one read out trying to show 2 CPU nodes temp and each has ~20 sensors, some rotating and highest value display goes on with tCTL which the Super IO Chip would be reading to show on OLED.
> Maximum Processor Frequency as 0 equal no limit. So OS can not limit it. Previous views of your PP seemed to be to be correct. I use balanced currently, min 5% max 100%, core parking tweak and that's it TBH.
> 
> Perhaps fresh OS install if you are not resolving issue with investigations?


Hmmmmm would it help if the fan behind the I/O was actually spinning . . . ?

At stock, 15m of realbench put VRM to 56c. That wasnt 78 @ idle btw, 78c after 15m of realbench at 4ghz with 1.365v


----------



## Ronsanut

Yes I manually set my voltages to 1.35


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Hmmmmm would it help if the fan behind the I/O was actually spinning . . . ?


I set COV Fan to turn on at 65°C, as it's a bit whiny







.

In the SmallFFT 3.9GHz 1.3V it is running, see HWINFO screenshot. On the stock CPU but 3466MHz RAM setup, SmallFFT run it is not running.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> At stock, 15m of realbench put VRM to 56c


That is appropriate IMO.

Concerning was when you said:-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (／ .□.)\ ┻━┻~ ヽ(`Д´)ﾉ~┻━┻ ／(.□. \)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 1800x all over again, but with better cooling and correct memory timings. Passes 15m real bench no errors again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 78c vrms tho hmm.


RB 3.9GHz 1.3V 3466MHz


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I set COV Fan to turn on at 65°C, as it's a bit whiny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> In the SmallFFT 3.9GHz 1.3V it is running, see HWINFO screenshot. On the stock CPU but 3466MHz RAM setup, SmallFFT run it is not running.
> That is appropriate IMO.
> 
> Concerning was when you said:-
> RB 3.9GHz 1.3V 3466MHz


Probably from not having an active airflow going over it. Open air case weaknesses i suppose


----------



## gupsterg

Guess so.

Dark Base 900 was pants with stock door closed. Without the complete front panel mesh mod it would have been unacceptable for usage IMO. I was seeing a delta on water of ~18+°C from room temp







.

I may still mod top panel.

Cooling TR really require hefty WC and good airflow to key components on mobo, like VRM.

I may at some point remove shield over VRM HS and go for a bigger fan there.

Currently using AS5 TIM on CPU. May try Thermal Grizzly.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Guess so.
> 
> Dark Base 900 was pants with stock door closed. Without the complete front panel mesh mod it would have been unacceptable for usage IMO. I was seeing a delta on water of ~18+°C from room temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I may still mod top panel.
> 
> Cooling TR really require hefty WC and good airflow to key components on mobo, like VRM.
> 
> I may at some point remove shield over VRM HS and go for a bigger fan there.
> 
> Currently using AS5 TIM on CPU. May try Thermal Grizzly.


my mobo supringly stays 30c. pch got to 50ish c. my ec loop has 480mm extreme rad with delta fans.

where is the control for the cover fan? gotta install aisuite?


----------



## gupsterg

Side panel off I see mobo/PCH temps similar to that when rig under load. Otherwise a few degrees higher. The front rad has fans on outer side to push air in. I plan to add some on inside, it will aid airflow through case IMO plus some what aid cooling capacity on front rad.

Not using AiSuite or Ryzen Master. Usually I avoid SW like that. I'm setting up profile for VRM fan in UEFI. Monitor page, sub menu Chassis Fan configuration IIRC. By default it has stop enabled, so you won't see it in HWiNFO until it comes on.


----------



## Turok916

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 17360365589 is serial. First two digits is production year, 17 in your case. Second two digits is production week, 36 in your case. In each kit you will notice consecutive numbers like you have (87, 88, 89 and 90).
> 
> My serial is longer. 1712A500xxxxxxx , I have F4-3200C14D-16GTZ. The A500 is to denote Samsung IC, IIRC A400 is Hynix. Besides the serial showing timings can be guide to which IC there maybe.
> 
> F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR has 16-18-18-38, which is more than likely Hynix. A kit where the first three primary timings are the same, is likely to be Samsung, for example 14-14-14-34.


Thanks for the reply Gupsterg, I was thinking from the start that they would be Hynix and I really don't care if they are I only hope they run at 3200 MHz on the setup, but I was curious about the different barcodes... mines are different both in the box and the sticker on the rams. but who knows probably is just a new coding that they are using, anyway when the build is done I would post what kind of chip these ones have.

Also, I got the Be Quiet! DB 900 Pro sitting here waiting for the other items, it would be interesting on comparing temps, what thermal paste did you use on your build with TR? I have always use AS5 because is the only one from that I can get in my country, well the only one that is good, I have seen some Thermaltake and some Coolermaster but AS5 have always deliver good results and been durable in my personal setups (clean and change every year or so). I was considering getting the Thermal Grizzly kryonaut.

I will use a Kraken X62 for now, maybe in the future, I will jump on the custom loop train, but I don't have any experience with full custom loops and I need further reading on what build fit on the case and maintain a low level of noise while idle or light to moderate use also I don't want to be draining the whole system too often to clean it.

EDITED: I just read that you are using AS5, let us know how the Thermal Grizzly works.


----------



## Metuz

CPU temp is fine with 603 on my Zenith now, the RGB stoped working, had to flash aura to get it working again, not sure which version my aura firmware was before, but its working with 1.00.13.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

In preparation of my build I am downloading the latest BIOS and drivers etc, however I cannot seem to see the AI Suite download, only the Aura + Live OLED Dash utility.

Am I being dense lol ?

EDIT. Ignore me, I found links in the OP


----------



## Jazzfan1

Hey guys i am new here and wanted to say hi. I am about to grab Bios 0603. I am currently on 0503 and still having major memory issues. This is my first time taking a bios from anywhere other than ASUS website. Just wanted to make sure that 0603 is good? and that it also includes everything before it just like on asus website where you just want to get the latest? Thanks in advance.

never mind i gave it a shot and it worked. So much info in this site, great resource


----------



## Ljugtomten

FYI, I just noticed this in my facebook feed, that you can get a free copy of an AAA game if you purchased your board from one of the partner dealers:
https://www.asus-promotion.eu/x399/

My swedish dealer (inet.se) is listed as a partner so I just sent my info (using the link for people without a promo code) and will claim a copy of Farcry 5 if the copy of my invoice is accepted


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tBastard*
> 
> Thank you, some OCD relief for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still find it a bit odd that a factory would send some with and some without..


I/O plate may have been made by two different vendors.


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I doubt it does not support 1900X, @[email protected] or @elmor will be able to confirm.


I noticed one person commenting on a swedish hardware forum that he is using a 1900X with Zenith Extreme, so we can chalk this down as "confirmed", it does work.


----------



## Spartann117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The post is missing relevant details such as config and parts. No chance anyone will know what's wrong and you'll end up in an RMA cycle which doesn't do you or anyone else favors.


Hey Raja, my configuration is as follows:

Threadripper 1950x
32gb Trident Z RGB 3200 MHZ C14
Samsung 960 Pro NVME SSD (inserted underneath heat shield)
Samsung 850 EVO SSD
Asus Strix 1080TI
Corsair 780T case

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonkore*
> 
> It's not in terms of the display on the IO shroud, mines fixed at 36 deg but other times it isn't.
> 
> Can somebody please confirm their W10 power settings - I cannot get my TR to boost beyond 3.7GHz anymore and I'm stumped. I'm on Ryzen Balanced and tried the minimum processor state from 5%-90%, max is at 100% (which should and does enable CPB up to 3.7GHz), there's a new setting in there called Maximum Processor Frequency, default is 0 and again i've tried setting this up to 4GHz too to no effect.


Your not alone I'm stuck and stumped too


----------



## Reikoji

The IO shroud LCD temp display goes off of neither Tctl nor Tdie. Its from the boards other cpu temp sensor that can be seen in HWinfo as rarely changing, unlike Tdie and Tctl.

There is a little app that Elmor made for Crosshair VI hero that makes the Motherboard Sensor match Tctl, but It doesnt work for Zenith Extreme


----------



## sovereignty68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> It is the G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 64GB (4 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR. I will try setting at 3200.


Were you able run F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR @ 3200? I have the exact same kit, but I can't get them to run stable at 3200 with loose timing. Even 16-18-18-38, 1.4v, memtest will throw bunch of errors on test2. I did not overclock the CPU. BIOS updated to 0603. I tested the kit @ 2133 for 11 hours, no error.

UPDATE: Nevermind, figured out what was the problem. I had two modules installed in wrong slot. LOL. Now I'm able to run @ 3200Mhz C14 and no more BSOD at startup. Right now no errors at test2 in memtest so far. Test is still running, hopefully no more errors.


----------



## Neonkore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> Your not alone I'm stuck and stumped too


It's applying the overclock in UEFI as it gets above 4GHz but as soon as it goes into windows it doesn't go above 3.7GHz so it must be something related to the power plan - how about you? I'll be doing a fresh W10 install tomorrow to confirm.


----------



## Ronsanut

Good, glad you figured that out. My system is down right now, as I am building my custom loop. As soon as I get it back on, I will up it to 3200 and see if it will stay stable.


----------



## Reikoji

The process of resuming from sleeps is almost as long as a normal reboot. Memory is checked again and CPU is checked again, but the LED display always says code: 30 Check CPU in the case of a resume from sleep, tho everything seems well in order and temp readings are normal. After reboot it is back to showing CPU temperature.


----------



## Reikoji

Just flashed 0603. Memory still posts. Awesome that the Motherboard CPU temp reading is set to match the Tdie reading now, so LCD display updates normally. No need for Elmor app :3.

One little bug i found in bios: When selecting HDD boot priorities, boot Option #1, 2, and 3 will only have selection for whatever HDD is in boot Priority 1. Priority 2-5 are ignored. This is while having a USB drive inserted.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*
> 
> I'm using 0603 right now, updating the BIOS seems to have solved my stability issues, I think though it's a bit too early to tell. Running my 1920x at 4Ghz with 3200Mhz and only does a single boot loop with this new BIOS.


Sweet







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turok916*
> 
> Thanks for the reply Gupsterg, I was thinking from the start that they would be Hynix and I really don't care if they are I only hope they run at 3200 MHz on the setup, but I was curious about the different barcodes... mines are different both in the box and the sticker on the rams. but who knows probably is just a new coding that they are using, anyway when the build is done I would post what kind of chip these ones have.
> 
> Also, I got the Be Quiet! DB 900 Pro sitting here waiting for the other items, it would be interesting on comparing temps, what thermal paste did you use on your build with TR? I have always use AS5 because is the only one from that I can get in my country, well the only one that is good, I have seen some Thermaltake and some Coolermaster but AS5 have always deliver good results and been durable in my personal setups (clean and change every year or so). I was considering getting the Thermal Grizzly kryonaut.
> 
> I will use a Kraken X62 for now, maybe in the future, I will jump on the custom loop train, but I don't have any experience with full custom loops and I need further reading on what build fit on the case and maintain a low level of noise while idle or light to moderate use also I don't want to be draining the whole system too often to clean it.
> 
> EDITED: I just read that you are using AS5, let us know how the Thermal Grizzly works.


What is within the blue box in photo below are just barcodes for inventory purposes of retail, etc. The rest of the data on the stickers should match RAM sticks within. In the photo, on the box, where I have blacked out serial number endings will match with what is on sticks.



I like AS5, I have used it for too long now on all CPUs I've had, never really seen a need to try another TIM. Never had an issues with application, long term usage, etc. TBH I have had tubes of it for several years at a time and never experienced separation or issues of storage. I store then upright in a cupboard.

Recently THG did a TIM review of numerous kinds, I ref'd Der8auer's testing on his site some years ago, link. At that time I choose again to buy AS5, as I saw the extra cost of say Thermal Grizzly didn't warrant the gain of say 1-2°C delta in temp. AS5 3.5g costs the same as TG 1g, 3g of TG is ~£10 more than 3.5g of AS5. Yeah not big difference in context of total build cost for a rig but when just comparing TIM to TIM price I opted for AS5. I'm only trying TG as it came with the TR and Ryzen EK blocks I bought recently, otherwise I wouldn't really even bother.

The DB9 IMO on the interior is good for how you can change it. There was ample rad space for me, MagiCool G2 Slim 360mm, I used one on top and one at front. This was my 1st WC build







, all in all only planing was daunting. Implementing wasn't, I am happy with the end result for cooling, noise, etc







. I also used cheapest fans on market, Arctic Cooling F12 PWM. They have worked really well IMO. This is my build thread.

What I didn't like on the DB9 is how the front and top panels are clipped on. Too cheap a solution IMO, the plastic clips could break IMO if someone is removing often. The stock door also creates issue for air flow. You will see in my linked thread data on temps with and without door. My solution was mesh panel on front panel. I plan to also remove some plastic within top panel near the mesh, as I believe it will improve exhausting of air.

I don't use the DB9 fan controller. I use the ZE to control fans/pump







. I added water temp sensors to loop, connected to ZE and used relevant headers that allow you to change which sensor is used for control. It has worked really well IMO







.

Look forward to seeing your build







. Feel free to PM on any questions you think I could help with on your build of DB9







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jazzfan1*
> 
> Hey guys i am new here and wanted to say hi. I am about to grab Bios 0603. I am currently on 0503 and still having major memory issues. This is my first time taking a bios from anywhere other than ASUS website. Just wanted to make sure that 0603 is good? and that it also includes everything before it just like on asus website where you just want to get the latest? Thanks in advance.
> 
> never mind i gave it a shot and it worked. So much info in this site, great resource.


Great







.

The ASUS support page may not have latest beta, so always check here or ASUS ROG forum. Opt to use the latest as more likely that it will fix issues than break. If a new UEFI does create issues use the bug report form in OP or ROG forum relevant section to report.


----------



## Dafadau

Am struggling with a mem issues with my new build. Basically, AIDA64 is giving very slow mem speeds and latency: Mem read: 68344 ; Mem write: 82664; Mem copy: 69897; Mem latency: 103.2ms.

Please would anyone have any ideas?

Build details:

Threadripper 1950X || Titan X (Pascal) || Asus ROG Zenith Extreme || 32gb @ 3000 || Samsung 960 Pro 2TB, 2x Samsung 960 Pro 2TB, Samsung 850 Evo 4TB || BeQuiet Darkbase 900 Pro || Corsair H115 AIO || Corsair RM850i PSU|| AOC AGON AG352UCG 21:9 monitor

Mem details: Vengeance® LPX 32GB (4x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz C15 Memory Kit - Black (CMK32GX4M4C3000C15)


----------



## Turok916

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> What is within the blue box in photo below are just barcodes for inventory purposes of retail, etc. The rest of the data on the stickers should match RAM sticks within. In the photo, on the box, where I have blacked out serial number endings will match with what is on sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> I like AS5, I have used it for too long now on all CPUs I've had, never really seen a need to try another TIM. Never had an issues with application, long term usage, etc. TBH I have had tubes of it for several years at a time and never experienced separation or issues of storage. I store then upright in a cupboard.
> 
> Recently THG did a TIM review of numerous kinds, I ref'd Der8auer's testing on his site some years ago, link. At that time I choose again to buy AS5, as I saw the extra cost of say Thermal Grizzly didn't warrant the gain of say 1-2°C delta in temp. AS5 3.5g costs the same as TG 1g, 3g of TG is ~£10 more than 3.5g of AS5. Yeah not big difference in context of total build cost for a rig but when just comparing TIM to TIM price I opted for AS5. I'm only trying TG as it came with the TR and Ryzen EK blocks I bought recently, otherwise I wouldn't really even bother.
> 
> The DB9 IMO on the interior is good for how you can change it. There was ample rad space for me, MagiCool G2 Slim 360mm, I used one on top and one at front. This was my 1st WC build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , all in all only planing was daunting. Implementing wasn't, I am happy with the end result for cooling, noise, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I also used cheapest fans on market, Arctic Cooling F12 PWM. They have worked really well IMO. This is my build thread.
> 
> What I didn't like on the DB9 is how the front and top panels are clipped on. Too cheap a solution IMO, the plastic clips could break IMO if someone is removing often. The stock door also creates issue for air flow. You will see in my linked thread data on temps with and without door. My solution was mesh panel on front panel. I plan to also remove some plastic within top panel near the mesh, as I believe it will improve exhausting of air.
> 
> I don't use the DB9 fan controller. I use the ZE to control fans/pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I added water temp sensors to loop, connected to ZE and used relevant headers that allow you to change which sensor is used for control. It has worked really well IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Look forward to seeing your build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Feel free to PM on any questions you think I could help with on your build of DB9


Thanks once again Gupsterg, funny but my box just have 1 sticker (the one you put the in a blue box)







each ram stick has his own sticker as well and the hologram, I will try to post some pictures.

I Think I have started reading your build thread, I will check it again, and I will contact you in case I need further help with the build, hope everything arrive between this and next week.

Regarding the AS5 I'm also very comfortable with that paste It has proven long lasting, I hope I don't have to do any mods to the case (too old for that xD and no much time) but I will check how the temps behave, I don't want to pay for 1 or 2 Cº of delta vs AS5.

Regards.


----------



## gupsterg

@Dafadau

Any chance of posting Ryzen Timings Checker (app in OP) screenshot on current settings where you have slow RAM?

Also which UEFI you are using?

Cheers.

@Turok916

I have only 1st hand seen 2 sets of RAM as in the photo, both same for stickers on box. Perhaps someone who has bought quad channel G.Skill can comment?

Agree 1-2°C difference not worth paying for.

The mesh mod was quite simple. I forgot to take pictures







. All did was cut a sheet of mesh to 21cm, each side I measured in 2cm, then folded to 90° around a tile I had, so 17cm left as centre section, then I bent again mesh edge around tile. As to make C fold on ends. This then fitted snugly in front panel where I removed door.


----------



## Reikoji

Not too shabby?


----------



## Dafadau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Dafadau
> 
> Any chance of posting Ryzen Timings Checker (app in OP) screenshot on current settings where you have slow RAM?
> 
> Also which UEFI you are using?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> @Turok916


I'm using UEFI 0603; here's The Ryzen Timings Checker info:


----------



## gupsterg

@Dafadau

Advanced page > AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > Memory Mapping

Enable BankGroupSwap.
Disable BankGroupSwapAlt.

Rerun bench should improve AFAIK.

*** edit ***

Sorry I think the setup I've posted would be wrong







.

You have 4x8GB, as 8GB dimms should be single rank and as it would be 1 dimm per channel, the BGS: Off and BGSA: On would be correct (ie what you already had).

I'd say you need to tweak timings to get gains.

You can check if dimms single sided by viewing or using Thaiphoon Burner, 1R equal single rank, 2R dual rank.

*** edit 2 ***

Disable GearDown Mode to get odd CL. The 15 is being round to 16 due to that being enabled.


----------



## Dafadau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Dafadau
> 
> Advanced page > AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > Memory Mapping
> 
> Enable BankGroupSwap.
> Disable BankGroupSwapAlt.
> 
> Rerun bench should improve AFAIK.
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> Sorry I think the setup I've posted would be wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You have 4x8GB, as 8GB dimms should be single rank and as it would be 1 dimm per channel, the BGS: Off and BGSA: On would be correct (ie what you already had).
> 
> I'd say you need to tweak timings to get gains.
> 
> You can check if dimms single sided by viewing or using Thaiphoon Burner, 1R equal single rank, 2R dual rank.
> 
> *** edit 2 ***
> 
> Disable GearDown Mode to get odd CL. The 15 is being round to 16 due to that being enabled.


Have disabled Gear Down mode - no difference.

Could I just have some "bad" RAM? Mem write, read, copy and latency should be much better than I'm getting. 

Thaiphoon Burner results:


----------



## Sicness

Do you use Memory Access Mode Distributed or Local (setting available in Ryzen Master)? Default is Distributed, it seems that Local yields better results in AIDA64.


----------



## Dafadau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> Do you use Memory Access Mode Distributed or Local (setting available in Ryzen Master)? Default is Distributed, it seems that Local yields better results in AIDA64.


Have tried both - no real difference.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dafadau*
> 
> Have disabled Gear Down mode - no difference.
> 
> Could I just have some "bad" RAM? Mem write, read, copy and latency should be much better than I'm getting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thaiphoon Burner results:


Thanks







.

You have single rank RAM. As you use 1 dimm per channel BGS: Off and BGSA: On is correct.

I don't think you have bad RAM







.

I will do a 2933MHz dual channel run ASAP







, from what I have seen what 'we' get as dual channel benches double speed at quad channel for Mem Read/Write/Copy. Compare Sicness's post with my run of 3466MHz







. He has Flare X, but the Trident Z I have use same PCB/RAM IC, we have same CPU/mobo, etc.

(*Note:* right click images in spoilers and open in new tab to see full size. CPU is stock setup for runs (1950X), even latest beta of AIDA64 still shows incorrect RAM timings, runs done with last beta, latest is same still for results.)

3200MHz Dual Channel - The Stilt Fast preset for Samsung B die, single sided RAM, 1 dimm per channel config.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







3333MHz Dual Channel - The Stilt Fast preset for Samsung B die, single sided RAM, 1 dimm per channel config.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







3466MHz Dual Channel - The Stilt preset for Samsung B die, single sided RAM, 1 dimm per channel config.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







3466MHz 2T Dual Channel - The Stilt preset for Samsung B die, single sided RAM, 1 dimm per channel config.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Ref this post by The Stilt and view the screenies above, aim to tweak timings and see where you get







.


----------



## Dafadau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You have single rank RAM. As you use 1 dimm per channel BGS: Off and BGSA: On is correct.
> 
> I don't think you have bad RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I will do a 2933MHz dual channel run ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , from what I have seen what 'we' get as dual channel benches double speed at quad channel for Mem Read/Write/Copy. Compare Sicness's post with my run of 3466MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . He has Flare X, but the Trident Z I have use same PCB/RAM IC, we have same CPU/mobo, etc.
> 
> (*Note:* right click images in spoilers and open in new tab to see full size. CPU is stock setup for runs (1950X), even latest beta of AIDA64 still shows incorrect RAM timings, runs done with last beta, latest is same still for results.)
> 
> 3200MHz Dual Channel - The Stilt Fast preset for Samsung B die, single sided RAM, 1 dimm per channel config.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3333MHz Dual Channel - The Stilt Fast preset for Samsung B die, single sided RAM, 1 dimm per channel config.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3466MHz Dual Channel - The Stilt preset for Samsung B die, single sided RAM, 1 dimm per channel config.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3466MHz 2T Dual Channel - The Stilt preset for Samsung B die, single sided RAM, 1 dimm per channel config.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ref this post by The Stilt and view the screenies above, aim to tweak timings and see where you get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Great advice, and much appreciated! I'll get on this...


----------



## gupsterg

Another tid bit that I forgot that will quicken your tweaking







.

View OP here, go to section *RAM Info / Data Fabric ...* > *The Stilt's DDR4 Timings*, there scroll down and you will find a link to a post by The Stilt with Hynix AFR and MFR RAM IC (you have AFR), these should work. They are for single rank 1 dimm per channel







.

Even if you are using quad channel Threadripper is 2 Ryzen memory controller supplying 2 channels each, so essentially your 4x 8GB SR is 1DPC.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Another tid bit that I forgot that will quicken your tweaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> View OP here, go to section *RAM Info / Data Fabric ...* > *The Stilt's DDR4 Timings*, there scroll down and you will find a link to a post by The Stilt with Hynix AFR and MFR RAM IC (you have AFR), these should work. They are for single rank 1 dimm per channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Even if you are using quad channel Threadripper is 2 Ryzen memory controller supplying 2 channels each, so essentially your 4x 8GB SR is 1DPC.


Dual rank/sided dimms are naturally a bit slower right?


----------



## gupsterg

As far as I have seen DR has an edge over SR on performance, but SR with correct setup is pretty close. Using SR favors OC'ability/tweak ability.

Just after The Stilt had posted that ~3200MHz we have essentially peaked 'Data Fabric' gains and RAM latency plays more of a factor, AMD posted this article on their community site. In this post I edited a graph as I believe they did compare of SR vs DR at wrong setup and they had the right data within article. Also see Sgt Bilko's post after mine, pretty much echos what I read as users shares on differing RAM.

This article I saw sometime ago on DDR3, link. There are some others floating about on DDR4 and again IIRC DR has edge on SR.


----------



## Reikoji

Hmm... might be that Distributed Memory access is just slower overall...



Local Mem access



Distributed mem access.

EDIT: since i changed it in ryzen master, local mode run was with 4ghz overclock instead of stock as Distributed was. Affected cache speeds. Memory read/copy and latency is primarily due to the change to Local access however.


----------



## gupsterg

Not installed RM yet (something usually I see no use for). I will try the UEFI setting change below, dunno how much of a difference it would make on dual channel setup. I can't for a few hours as on a P95 v29.1 build 4 stability test run.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoqolatl*
> 
> Thanks Raja!
> 
> Would it be possible to restore Memory Access Mode (UMA/NUMA switch) in UEFI? It's currently impossible to switch if you use Linux and don't have a spare Windows install to boot.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> AMD asked us to remove the function to allow Ryzen Master to control it. In any case, you can still set Interleaving to Channel for UMA, and to Auto for NUMA.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xoqolatl*
> 
> Thanks, that works! I think you mean the opposite though: Channel = NUMA, Auto = UMA.
> I was trying Auto and Die previously, which didn't change anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## xoqolatl

AIDA memory scores are hardly useful - you are measuring memory access time and bandwidth on a very small sample, and only inside local NUMA domain. AIDA doesn't show what happens when a workload spans across NUMA domains (more than half of the threads and/or more than half of the memory used) and data has to be fetched from remote memory controller.

Esentially you are comparing the best possible scenario (access to local memory exclusively) to the middle ground scenario (interleaved access to local and remote memory), but you're missing the worst scenario: access to remote memory excusively.


----------



## gupsterg

True AFAIK.

IIRC Intel Memory Latency checker does these tests. I will test as soon as have time. IIRC there is Linux version as well.

Hopefully members will test and share







.

*** edit ***

https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intelr-memory-latency-checker


----------



## Dafadau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoqolatl*
> 
> AIDA memory scores are hardly useful - you are measuring memory access time and bandwidth on a very small sample, and only inside local NUMA domain. AIDA doesn't show what happens when a workload spans across NUMA domains (more than half of the threads and/or more than half of the memory used) and data has to be fetched from remote memory controller.
> 
> Esentially you are comparing the best possible scenario (access to local memory exclusively) to the middle ground scenario (interleaved access to local and remote memory), but you're missing the worst scenario: access to remote memory excusively.


Understood. I began looking into this after getting low PC Mark 10 scores (4879 at stock, then a complete re-install gave 5299), and trying to track down the culprit...


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> True AFAIK.
> 
> IIRC Intel Memory Latency checker does these tests. I will test as soon as have time. IIRC there is Linux version as well.
> 
> Hopefully members will test and share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intelr-memory-latency-checker


intel software, will make rig self destruct out of spite :3

i will have a look when i get home.

EDIT:

I cant download it







It detects the prescience of opposing AMD CPU and says nope.


----------



## xoqolatl

I happen to have an archive of it, exactly as used to be available on Intel's website:

Intel Memory Latency Checker 3.4


----------



## lloxley016

hey.

Something strange happen to me last night and today when I shut down the computer five minutes later it turned back on myself that happened last night, today this morning I turn on the computer to do some work after I finished shut down and again five minutes later back on myself.
After the second shutdown it has not repeated turning back on myself.

Does anybody have any idea what can be causing that?

thanks


----------



## miklkit

This is the latency checker we have been using in the X70 threads.

http://www.resplendence.com/latencymon


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> intel software, will make rig self destruct out of spite :3
> 
> i will have a look when i get home.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I cant download it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It detects the prescience of opposing AMD CPU and says nope.


Worked on Ryzen for sure, you will see several members used within C6H OC thread. I will try on TR in hour or so, I stop P95 then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> This is the latency checker we have been using in the X70 threads.
> 
> http://www.resplendence.com/latencymon


RAM latency tool discussion is afoot







. DPC not and yes that tool works for it on TR from what I saw, post within this thread already







.


----------



## happyluckbox

using the gigabyte x399 aorus, seems like all the overclock discussion for tr is here though.

any tips on how i can get 3200mhz stable for my 128gb kit? i am already stable at 3060mhz, setting cldo vddp to 960 let me post at 3200mhz, but p95 instantly drops worker threads.

tried increasing proc odt, but any setting higher than 66 results in w10 not being able to load (which is odd since i can use procodt 96 T 3060mhz....)

Perhaps vcore needs a boost...? Dunno why it would he related tho.

or perhaps i should turn on vsoc llc?


----------



## twitchyzero

guys I just ordered 128GB 3000MHz 14-14-14-34 1.35V but G.Skill just annouced a near-identical kit optimized for Ryzen/TR (128GB 2933MHz 14-14-14-34 1.35V)

should I send mine back to get the officially supported one or nah since both are Sammy B-die?

I wont be able to test it because I'm not getting the processor for few more weeks.


----------



## happyluckbox

Why would u get 3000mhz? Get the 128gb kit rated for 3200mhz 14cas or 15cas.

(I got the 128gb 15cas kit and it runs 3060mgz 14cas np, trying to push for 3200

Dont pay extra for rebranded.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> guys I just ordered 128GB 3000MHz 14-14-14-34 1.35V but G.Skill just annouced a near-identical kit optimized for Ryzen/TR (128GB 2933MHz 14-14-14-34 1.35V)
> 
> should I send mine back to get the officially supported one or nah since both are Sammy B-die?
> 
> I wont be able to test it because I'm not getting the processor for few more weeks.


Voodoo Jungle is author of Thaiphoon Burner. Read his past posts, Flare X used same PCB and RAM IC as Trident Z. Some members within C6H and Ryzen owners thread had both, TBH most found Trident Z more forgiving than Flare X, some found no difference.

I wouldn't buy Ryzen/TR optimized if it cost more than Trident Z/equivalent RAM IC RAM set.

Thaiphoon Burner paid version also allows flashing of SPD, yes is warranty void (SPD write protect can be set, so undetectable if you did AFAIK), it has it's own DB of SPD files and members have at times shared dumps from their own sets within xyz thread.


----------



## twitchyzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyluckbox*
> 
> Why would u get 3000mhz? Get the 128gb kit rated for 3200mhz 14cas or 15cas.
> 
> (I got the 128gb 15cas kit and it runs 3060mgz 14cas np, trying to push for 3200
> 
> Dont pay extra for rebranded.


because the Zenith Extreme's QVL lists 128GB of F4-3000C14Q2 Ripjaws as compatible which has the same frequency, timing and voltage as the Trident Z that I ordered

My priority is to eet rated speed out of the box stable with zero tweaking aside from BIOS update. I don't have the know-how or time to learn how to mess around with each setting.

I also thought 3000MHz was marketing lingo for 2933MHz rounded up. I didn't realize they were 2 separate specs.


----------



## happyluckbox

Sorry man, but the likelyhood of the ram just working with xmp at 128gb is very slim. you very likely will need to tune it. also, did you check if all 8 slots were used in the qvl? just because they were listed doesnt mean they
support all 8 slots, sometimes they list 128gb kits but only have 2 or 4 of the slots crossed off.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> because the Zenith Extreme's QVL lists 128GB of F4-3000C14Q2 Ripjaws as compatible which has the same frequency, timing and voltage as the Trident Z that I ordered
> 
> My priority is to eet rated speed out of the box stable with zero tweaking aside from BIOS update. I don't have the know-how or time to learn how to mess around with each setting.
> 
> I also thought 3000MHz was marketing lingo for 2933MHz rounded up. I didn't realize they were 2 separate specs.


The QVL sorta means not at lot TBH, a post by a revered member, link.

I believe on ThreadRipper as memory controller is same as Ryzen, same applies. You can see on AMD TR product page 2666MHz is max MHz for RAM (like Ryzen). As you increase occupied slots, go from SS/SR to say DS/DR the 'official' frequency drops .

Below is image from Ryzen press pack pdf.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















You'll also see on relevant ASUS product pages anything above 2666MHz has (OC). QVL has also depends on "_CPU, other HW ..._".

What is exact model of RAM kit you have?


----------



## twitchyzero

a week prior to TR4 launch I sent an E-mail to G.Skill US tech support and they told me prelim testing showed that 3200 C14 and 3600 C16 will work best but that was probably with only half the DIMMs populated

I ordered the F4-3000C14Q2-128GTZR
supposed to be delivered today

so I shouldn't even expect 2666MHz stable out of the box?

yikes..

happyluck we got a similar bulid going...1950x with enermax liqtech 128gb trident Z 1080ti 570x case...floored as it's my first HEDT but have been scratching my head at this memory business...I'm used to dropping in ram and just have it working


----------



## gupsterg

Did G.Skill allude if these speeds were DR setup?

There have been email shares by OCN members, got G.Skill higher speed RAM, didn't attain 'rated speed'. They get reply back 'may depend on CPU sample, HW, FW, etc' yada yada.

I'd look at shares of DR on Ryzen to see what settings tweaks got members best clocks, etc.

Even though TR is highlighted as best bin dies I reckon this doesn't factor IMC. Hopefully AGESA is improving.

Certain things in TR UEFI have worked for me better compared to Ryzen. Also TR has so many options now that we waited for months on Ryzen to gain tweaking of RAM.

I'm ordering a non Samsung B die kit of quad channel just for experience of other RAM IC, before getting another set of F4-3200C14D-16GTZ to go quad channel.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> because the Zenith Extreme's QVL lists 128GB of F4-3000C14Q2 Ripjaws as compatible which has the same frequency, timing and voltage as the Trident Z that I ordered
> 
> My priority is to eet rated speed out of the box stable with zero tweaking aside from BIOS update. I don't have the know-how or time to learn how to mess around with each setting.
> 
> I also thought 3000MHz was marketing lingo for 2933MHz rounded up. I didn't realize they were 2 separate specs.


My ram kit isnt on QVL:

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232220

As Gup pointed out, QVL is not end all be all. Most of the time if it isnt the cheap hynix stuff, it will probably work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoqolatl*
> 
> I happen to have an archive of it, exactly as used to be available on Intel's website:
> 
> Intel Memory Latency Checker 3.4


I run it but it just closes on me after doing some tests :|


----------



## Reikoji

Hrm scratch, need to test moar.

Error not related to Threadripper, Just GPU-Z with Vega HBCC enabled








.


----------



## rich345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> My ram kit isnt on QVL:
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232220
> 
> As Gup pointed out, QVL is not end all be all. Most of the time if it isnt the cheap hynix stuff, it will probably work.
> I run it but it just closes on me after doing some tests :|


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Did G.Skill allude if these speeds were DR setup?
> 
> There have been email shares by OCN members, got G.Skill higher speed RAM, didn't attain 'rated speed'. They get reply back 'may depend on CPU sample, HW, FW, etc' yada yada.
> 
> I'd look at shares of DR on Ryzen to see what settings tweaks got members best clocks, etc.
> 
> Even though TR is highlighted as best bin dies I reckon this doesn't factor IMC. Hopefully AGESA is improving.
> 
> Certain things in TR UEFI have worked for me better compared to Ryzen. Also TR has so many options now that we waited for months on Ryzen to gain tweaking of RAM.
> 
> I'm ordering a non Samsung B die kit of quad channel just for experience of other RAM IC, before getting another set of F4-3200C14D-16GTZ to go quad channel.


I was able to get G.Skill Trident Z RGB 64GB DDR4-3200 (16GB X 4) F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR kit to work at 3200 with latest 0603 BIOS by setting BIOS to DOCP. It passed MemTest86 with 0 errors. With 9960 BIOS and setting it to DOCP I would get errors usually on pass 2. To get it to work I manually set memory speed to 3066 with 14-14-14-14-34 timings and it would pass with 0 errors. I used Typhoon Burner to verify that the F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR kit is in fact Samsung B-Die.


----------



## gupsterg

@twitchyzero

There you go some 1st hand real world experience for 64GB (4x 16GB DR), +rep to Reikoji and rich345







.

I reckon you'll have best board and 'team' to support UEFI development to have you had max RAM MHz







.

By going 128GB you may with ease or some tweaks get close to what your after, just do not 'cement' the idea fully that you will be at xyz, this way less chance of any disappointment. Also like rich346 has stated you may have to wait as UEFI develops to hit higher with max RAM on board.

@Reikoji

If you don't run .exe within a command prompt and just launch with double click it will do that.

For me selecting [Channel, Die, Socket] resulted in same AIDA64 / MLC results as [Auto]. No point in sharing screenies, etc. Perhaps as I'm on DC it has no affect







, I saw in UEFI warning that if RAM population is not correct, for the option selected, it is ignored.



I will try Ryzen Master to change UMA/NUMA and or meddle with this once go quad channel.


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @twitchyzero
> 
> There you go some 1st hand real world experience for 64GB (4x 16GB DR), +rep to Reikoji and rich345
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I reckon you'll have best board and 'team' to support UEFI development to have you had max RAM MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> By going 128GB you may with ease or some tweaks get close to what your after, just do not 'cement' the idea fully that you will be at xyz, this way less chance of any disappointment. Also like rich346 has stated you may have to wait as UEFI develops to hit higher with max RAM on board.


UEFI updates is what I am waiting for aswell..
Using two packs of Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 that are Samsung B-die, total of 4*16GB sticks.

Highest stable freqs I manage to run at are 3066MHz, boot loop when trying D.O.C.P. 3200MHz that fails and reenter BIOS @2133MHz.

Settings that works for me with UEFI 0601 and 0603:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



DRAM AB Voltage [1.35000]
DRAM CD Voltage [1.35000]
DRAM CAS# Latency [15]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [17]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [17]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [17]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [34]
Trc [51]
DRAM VBoot Voltage AB [1.35000]
DRAM VBoot Voltage CD [1.35000]



Everything else is on default/auto.

Edit: Spelling is stronk!

Edit 2: Added complete list of settings for @gupsterg

Daniel3066MHz_setting.txt 24k .txt file


----------



## gupsterg

@Ljugtomten

+rep for share of experience







.

Try increasing some BCLK to see if you gain a little more? (just be aware this will increases CPU clocks as well, etc)

If you have PCI-E storage devices I'd make backup of storage just in case.

Some cards like WiFi I had on C6H didn't like increased BCLK past 109MHz IIRC, will check my scribbles on pad. Will soon try some BCLK tweaks on ZE.

Also what ProcODT are you using?

SOC are you setting manually or running [Auto]?

If [Auto] what is it showing as in monitoring or on DMM when checking NB_SOC?


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Ljugtomten
> 
> +rep for share of experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Try increasing some BCLK to see if you gain a little more? (just be aware this will increases CPU clocks as well, etc)
> 
> If you have PCI-E storage devices I'd make backup of storage just in case.
> 
> Some cards like WiFi I had on C6H didn't like increased BCLK past 109MHz IIRC, will check my scribbles on pad. Will soon try some BCLK tweaks on ZE.
> 
> Also what ProcODT are you using?
> 
> SOC are you setting manually or running [Auto]?
> 
> If [Auto] what is it showing as in monitoring or on DMM when checking NB_SOC?


Updated previus post with complete list of settings.
I have previously tried slightly increasing SOC manually (up to +10%) to get 3200MHz working, but did not succed. As I am only using 4/8 slots I don't think I need to increase it, running on defaults at the moment.

BCLK and such are set to default, so XFR can do its thing. CPU is not overclocked as I am using a Corsair H100i v2 and not a custom loop.

Added readings from HWMonitor Pro:

HWMonitorPRO.txt 169k .txt file


----------



## xoqolatl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> For me selecting [Channel, Die, Socket] resulted in same AIDA64 / MLC results as [Auto]. No point in sharing screenies, etc. Perhaps as I'm on DC it has no affect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I saw in UEFI warning that if RAM population is not correct, for the option selected, it is ignored.


Of course. If you only have one mem controller populated, all memory accesses are going to that memory. NUMA applies to machines with uniform memory (there is a single big address space) but non uniform access (because this single memory space resides in two places, and access to one of those places is longer and slower). If you only populate one side of the socket, AIDA shows the best case scenario: access to local memory. If you pin your thread (I.e. in Intel MLC) to the die with no memory installed, you will see the worst case scenario: access to remote memory exclusively.

Edit: if you install two dimms on opposite sides of the socket you should see difference between UMA and NUMA in AIDA (NUMA will be faster).


----------



## gupsterg

@Ljugtomten

I use 2 slots, single rank, single sided, 2x 8GB. I need to increase SOC from what UEFI default would be at 2133MHz.

On C6H SOC increased as target RAM MHz was increased based on 'auto rule' of UEFI, but not due a 'auto determination' based on CPU used.

As an example I had several CPU that didn't need SOC as high as what 'auto rule' set.

On TR/ZE for me [Auto] SOC is going to 1.1V when increasing 'target RAM' to OC frequencies.

I can gain 3200MHz on 1.05V, little higher then Ryzen. 1.1V gets me 3466MHz. Default SOC for my CPU IIRC is 0.950V.

With 4 slots you will need increased SOC over default. What [Auto] is setting with increased RAM please share?

ProcODT IMO you will need to play with. From my own meddling with it on TR/ZE it seems it will not post on as wide a range as R7/C6H did with same RAM. Some what tuning is made easier on that front.

I have had some rare intermittent failed post issues running 3466MHz The Stilt preset, I may have solved it, will continue testing until fully know nailed it.

Thanks for txt, but you will need to play with ProcODT/CAD Bus/SOC and perhaps other tweaks to gain more. Unless newer UEFI [Auto] starts working better for you.

@xoqolatl

I use slots A1 and C1 as stated in manual for dual channel. I would assume the way manual guides me is to use 1 channel from each memory controller. As quad channel the info is populate A1 B1 C1 D1.

Currently I have no idea if I'm using 2 channels from same mem controller. My small testing has failed to show this yet.

I will be trying moving slots and will aim to assign affinity to x core with testing







.

I am interested in this testing to fathom which slots go to which mem controller, etc.


----------



## xoqolatl

It's not a mystery: slots A, B are connected to one die, C, D are connected to the other die. It's the same on every X399 motherboard, left side is one IMC, right side is the other.

If you have memory installed in A and C, you should see a difference in latency in AIDA64 between UMA and NUMA modes. UMA should be higher latency. Perhaps there will be little difference in bandwidth, since one DDR4 channel is much slower than IF between dies.

Using Intel MLC you can test latency in various scenarios using this command for example (run it in elevated powershell):

Code:



Code:


mlc --idle_latency -c0 -i8

Where 0 and 8 are source and target threads, respectively. Thread 8 will allocate some area of memory in its own memory domain, and thread 0 will access it. On Threadripper under Windows lower half of logical CPU are on one die, upper half are on the other die. To confirm you can check the topology of your machine (logical CPU numbers, which of them share one L3 cache, and which belong to which NUMA domain) using lstopo tool from hwloc package.


----------



## gupsterg

My thought process would have been A is channel off one mem controller and C would be other mem controller. Why I thought this is in 'default' setup this maybe optimal, again only an opinion, but thank you for info







.

I saw no difference between selecting differing interleaving in UEFI, but I will hold up my hand and say at that time I was not 'pegging' thread within AIDA64 or making command line changes to MLC and running as I would normally. I will retest as stated before







.

Yes I have noted which logical CPUs are which die from other tests I have been doing







.

I am currently again on a differing lengthy stress test, due to tweaks I did to rig. Aiming to resolve rare intermittent post issue on 3466MHz 1T Stilt preset in DC. In ~8hrs or so I can retest UEFI interleaving settings changes







.

+rep for assistance







.


----------



## Puniek7

Hello,

I got my TR Build recently and I can't overclock RAM whatever I try.

In my previous build XMP always did it's job and there was no mess, but in this case XMP doesn't work. Manual setting of timings as well.

Anyone could help me out with a guide or tutorial how to overclock RAM to 3600MHz?

When I try to overclock it with XMP or manual setting of timings the PC just turns off instantly, then after 3-4s turns on, 3-4s later it turns off again and it just loops. No POST, no error, the only solution to it that I found is clear cmos and try again.



Spoiler: My Build



CPU: AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1950X
MOBO: Asus ROG Zenith Extreme X399
GPU: Asus ROG Strix 1080Ti
PSU: Corsair HX1200
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3600 64GB (4x16GB)


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puniek7*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I got my TR Build recently and I can't overclock RAM whatever I try.
> 
> In my previous build XMP always did it's job and there was no mess, but in this case XMP doesn't work. Manual setting of timings as well.
> 
> Anyone could help me out with a guide or tutorial how to overclock RAM to 3600MHz?
> 
> When I try to overclock it with XMP or manual setting of timings the PC just turns off instantly, then after 3-4s turns on, 3-4s later it turns off again and it just loops. No POST, no error, the only solution to it that I found is clear cmos and try again.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Build
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1950X
> MOBO: Asus ROG Zenith Extreme X399
> GPU: Asus ROG Strix 1080Ti
> PSU: Corsair HX1200
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3600 64GB (4x16GB)


Your sticks is probably Dual Rank, which are hard to OC.

Step one: Taiphoon Burner to identify if Samsung or Hynix: http://www.softnology.biz/files.html (Samsung are usually easier to overclock)



Step two: view all XMP profiles with SIV64 and manually try one step slower: http://rh-software.com/


----------



## Puniek7

Yeah, just checked in Siv64 they are dual ranks. That's how it looks like:


Spoiler: SIV64









Spoiler: Thaiphoon






DOCP in BIOS has XMP profile #10 settings (1798.6MHz, 18-19-19-39) so should I try 19-19-19-39?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> Step two: view all XMP profiles with SIV64 and manually try one step slower: http://rh-software.com/


I have not used SIV64 for this purpose







, so don't know if there are more screens of info regarding RAM







, but from your screenie Thaiphoon Burner / AIDA64 give more info.


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puniek7*
> 
> Yeah, just checked in Siv64 they are dual ranks. That's how it looks like:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SIV64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Thaiphoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOCP in BIOS has XMP profile #10 settings (1798.6MHz, 18-19-19-39) so should I try 19-19-19-39?


You could try Profile #11 and onwards, but my guess is that you need to use profile #9 or lowed where the frequency is lower.
My 3200MHz dual rank are stable at 3066MHz (not tinkered that much with them, awaiting future UEFI updates).

@gupsterg I were not aware of that module in Taiphoon, found it now 
I used the screen from SIV64 as a screenshot in my cellphone to have a reference when tinkering with the settings in UEFI. Found that table in SIV64 to be a good overview when trying multiple settings.


----------



## Puniek7

Checked again in AIDA and XMP enhancer.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> @gupsterg I were not aware of that module in Taiphoon, found it now
> I used the screen from SIV64 as a screenshot in my cellphone to have a reference when tinkering with the settings in UEFI. Found that table in SIV64 to be a good overview when trying multiple settings.


Great minds think a like







, I have screenies and other stuff on phone as well







.


----------



## Puniek7

Tried all profiles checked. No luck. Either its RAMs or BIOSs fault... Or my lack of experience.


----------



## gupsterg

3600MHz even on 2 sticks of SS SR 8GB is tough call for Ryzen/ThreadRipper. 4x16GB DR you can guess the chances.


----------



## Puniek7

Yea, but at least 3200 and I am a happy man.


----------



## gupsterg

OK.

So you have Samsung B die dual rank 4x16GB. Ref'ing the table in post 682, 2400MHz would be officially supported RAM MHz IMO.

i) Which UEFI are you using?

ii) Do you get 2400MHz?

iii) Would you mind providing UEFI settings txt? (Go to Tool page > ASUS Overclocking profile > Load/Save to USB > press CTRL+F2 to save to USB, attach to post)

If you are new to Ryzen/ThreadRipper and don't need 4x16GB, it maybe better to build up experience of HW you have by aiming to see what you get with 2x16GB and then moving to 4x16GB. I do not mind attacking 4x16GB with yourself with what I may try if in your shoes. Your call which way you wish to roll. I can not say how far we will get but happy to help







.


----------



## aylan1196

I can hit 3600 with 4 x8 g.skillz rgb but I settled down to 3466
Today I'll try 64 gb and see what can I hit I'll post results soon


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puniek7*
> 
> Tried all profiles checked. No luck. Either its RAMs or BIOSs fault... Or my lack of experience.


Did you also set voltage to 1.35V on DIMMs?

Se my post http://www.overclock.net/t/1636566/asus-rog-zenith-extreme-x399-threadripper-overclocking-support/680#post_26360011 for my exact settings in UEFI.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Receiving my TR Components tomorrow a long with the Zenith Extreme Mobo. I purchased Quad Channel RAM as linked below.

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/32gb-4x8gb-corsair-ddr4-vengeance-rgb-pc4-28800-3600-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-18-19-19-39-rgb-led-xmp

As the Zenith Extreme has Two Banks of RAM Dimm slots, one on the right and one on the left, can one assume that with my 32GB Set of RAM that all 4x modules be inserted into either one of the Dimm banks and not split over both. ? I would not assume the latter, however not having experience with this board I thought it was worth asking.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Receiving my TR Components tomorrow a long with the Zenith Extreme Mobo. I purchased Quad Channel RAM as linked below.
> 
> https://www.scan.co.uk/products/32gb-4x8gb-corsair-ddr4-vengeance-rgb-pc4-28800-3600-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-18-19-19-39-rgb-led-xmp
> 
> As the Zenith Extreme has Two Banks of RAM Dimm slots, one on the right and one on the left, can one assume that with my 32GB Set of RAM that all 4x modules be inserted into either one of the Dimm banks and not split over both. ? I would not assume the latter, however not having experience with this board I thought it was worth asking.
> 
> Thanks guys.


It should be split over both in order to utilize quad channel performance 
The manual shows exact slots to insert the modules into.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Receiving my TR Components tomorrow a long with the Zenith Extreme Mobo. I purchased Quad Channel RAM as linked below.
> 
> https://www.scan.co.uk/products/32gb-4x8gb-corsair-ddr4-vengeance-rgb-pc4-28800-3600-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-18-19-19-39-rgb-led-xmp
> 
> As the Zenith Extreme has Two Banks of RAM Dimm slots, one on the right and one on the left, can one assume that with my 32GB Set of RAM that all 4x modules be inserted into either one of the Dimm banks and not split over both. ? I would not assume the latter, however not having experience with this board I thought it was worth asking.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> It should be split over both in order to utilize quad channel performance
> The manual shows exact slots to insert the modules into.
Click to expand...

Great Thanks for the info


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Great Thanks for the info


actually to touch on that, the manual can be misleading. Do not go by colors, go by numbers.

The manual shows A1 B1 C1 and D1 being black slots and memory going into them first, but on the board they are gray. A2 B2 C2 and D2 are black slots.


----------



## Turok916

I have the motherboard at home! first thing I notice this thing is heavy! love the bundle, packaging and all the details, I just finished reading all the manual (nothing to do without the 1950x and the AIO), and I noticed something, where do you guys are connecting the AIO pump header? in which port on the motherboard?.

The manual states the following:

Page 1-20: Connect the fan of your water cooling kit to the H_AMP_PUMP connector.

So my guess is that in an AIO you need to connect the AIO header to the CPU_FAN and that the H_AMP_PUMP is just for high amperage pumps? and why it says "Connect the *fan*" if the header is label as H_AMP_*PUMP*

Regards.


----------



## Paprika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turok916*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the motherboard at home! first thing I notice this thing is heavy! love the bundle, packaging and all the details, I just finished reading all the manual (nothing to do without the 1950x and the AIO), and I noticed something, where do you guys are connecting the AIO pump header? in which port on the motherboard?.
> 
> The manual states the following:
> 
> Page 1-20: Connect the fan of your water cooling kit to the H_AMP_PUMP connector.
> 
> So my guess is that in an AIO you need to connect the AIO header to the CPU_FAN and that the H_AMP_PUMP is just for high amperage pumps? and why it says "Connect the *fan*" if the header is label as H_AMP_*PUMP*
> 
> Regards.


I personally plugged the pump to the actual pump header and put the cpu fan readout to be ignored in the bios.


----------



## Ivanov88

My 1950x with Asus Zenith Extreme just won't boot with 4 sticks of RAM







i got it to boot with 2 using the grey slots just like the manual says, but it can't pass memory check with 4 sticks. I am using G-Sill Trident Z RGB at 3000 with CL 15-16-16-35. Has anyone had similar problems and has found a solution to this? I updated to the latest BIOS as well, that didn't fix the problem. UEFI version 0503.


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> My 1950x with Asus Zenith Extreme just won't boot with 4 sticks of RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got it to boot with 2 using the grey slots just like the manual says, but it can't pass memory check with 4 sticks. I am using G-Sill Trident Z RGB at 3000 with CL 15-16-16-35. Has anyone had similar problems and has found a solution to this? I updated to the latest BIOS as well, that didn't fix the problem. UEFI version 0503.


Latest UEFI is 0603 found in first post of this thread or at https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?95413-Zenith-Extreme-Beta-UEFI-0603

After updating to 0603 clear CMOS, also update OLED/Aura FW to 1.00.10 and then 1.00.13. (Found at the ROG forum above)


----------



## Ivanov88

I can update to 0603 through the bios update tool right?


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> I can update to 0603 through the bios update tool right?


Yes. I always do it from within UEFI, or if system doesn't POST, using BIOS Flashback (put ZE.cap on USB-stick formatted to FAT32 in the correct USB port and hit the button next to CLEAR CMOS)

The UEFI on the links are compressed so you need to unpack the .CAP file and then update using that file.


----------



## Ivanov88

Thank you very much! I did upgrade to 0603. What is the best procedure to clear CMOS that you will suggest, to my understanding I need to power the pc off, unplug the PSU cable and press the CMOS clear button on the back. Is that all i need to do?


----------



## royfrosty

I have tried upgrading to 0603. But i still cant get to overclock my 1900x. Each time i just as much as set it to overclock at 3.9/4ghz away from base clock, it will cause my whole damn screen to flicker in windows.


----------



## royfrosty

Ok i have found the issue. Its the pcie ssd giving the issue.

I swap out and use a sata ssd, there was no issue with screen flickering.

Thee moment i put back the pcie ssd, it starts to flicker whenever i overclock. Something is causing it to flicker really badly.


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> Thank you very much! I did upgrade to 0603. What is the best procedure to clear CMOS that you will suggest, to my understanding I need to power the pc off, unplug the PSU cable and press the CMOS clear button on the back. Is that all i need to do?


Shut down and keep PSU cable plugged in, press the CMOS clear button and you should be all set 
When booted up in Windows, don't forget to update the AURA/OLED firmware aswell, first .10 (reboot) and then .13


----------



## Paprika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royfrosty*
> 
> Ok i have found the issue. Its the pcie ssd giving the issue.
> 
> I swap out and use a sata ssd, there was no issue with screen flickering.
> 
> Thee moment i put back the pcie ssd, it starts to flicker whenever i overclock. Something is causing it to flicker really badly.


Are you tinkering with bclk?


----------



## Puniek7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OK.
> 
> So you have Samsung B die dual rank 4x16GB. Ref'ing the table in post 682, 2400MHz would be officially supported RAM MHz IMO.
> 
> i) Which UEFI are you using?
> 
> ii) Do you get 2400MHz?
> 
> iii) Would you mind providing UEFI settings txt? (Go to Tool page > ASUS Overclocking profile > Load/Save to USB > press CTRL+F2 to save to USB, attach to post)
> 
> If you are new to Ryzen/ThreadRipper and don't need 4x16GB, it maybe better to build up experience of HW you have by aiming to see what you get with 2x16GB and then moving to 4x16GB. I do not mind attacking 4x16GB with yourself with what I may try if in your shoes. Your call which way you wish to roll. I can not say how far we will get but happy to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I couldn't manage to get it to anything except stock 2133. I tried on every single UEFI starting at 0503, Now I have 9980 beta if I remember correctly (downloaded from the first post in this thread). Do you want default UEFI settings or with clocked CPU?


----------



## Puniek7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> Did you also set voltage to 1.35V on DIMMs?
> 
> Se my post http://www.overclock.net/t/1636566/asus-rog-zenith-extreme-x399-threadripper-overclocking-support/680#post_26360011 for my exact settings in UEFI.


Yep, I set it to 1.35V as Corsair recommends.

Also just tried your settings and still no luck (UEFI 9980)


----------



## royfrosty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paprika*
> 
> Are you tinkering with bclk?


No. Just multiplier. Bclk never touch. Im not sure if its the board issue.

I have spare gpu, spare x399, spare monitor, but do not have spare m.2 nvme. So far as long as* i dont put in the nvme ssd it will boot up and no flickering. Sigh.


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puniek7*
> 
> I couldn't manage to get it to anything except stock 2133. I tried on every single UEFI starting at 0503, Now I have 9980 beta if I remember correctly (downloaded from the first post in this thread). Do you want default UEFI settings or with clocked CPU?


Please use UEFI 0603 which is the latest  9980 is several updates old.


----------



## Puniek7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> Please use UEFI 0603 which is the latest  9980 is several updates old.


Updated to 0603 and same results - both Manual setting, XMP profile and your settings


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quick one guys, in my process of building. I notice that my CPU TR 1950X is the BIOS reports 63c, I notice I need to update the BIOS but did anyone else see these high temps in the BIOS. I have seen people have reported bugs with temp reporting.


----------



## gupsterg

@royfrosty

BCLK shouldn't change with CPU Core Ratio change. I always opt for:-

Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]

Perhaps give that a try.

@Puniek7

Leave timings [Auto]

Use:-

Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]

Next ProcODT value on some C6H UEFI was 'auto determined' when on [Auto] and some releases [Auto] equaled 53.3 Ohms. What ZE UEFIs do I have no idea. Again I opt for my own setup.

Elmor/The Stilt had given some pointers on ProcODT in C6H thread, as you have Samsung B Die DR below would be some values to try.

Samsung B (DR) 2x16GB 80Ω / 96Ω
Samsung B (DR) 4x16GB 43.6Ω

I would try 80Ω / 96Ω as essentially your doing 1 16GB DR dimm per channel.

Then I would do changes to:-

Memory Frequency [Auto]

Just do jumps from 2133MHz upwards to see where you get, at post ProcODT is crucial and then using stress testing in OS you'll be able to tune it a bit better. Again the ProcODT values above are suggestions only, Elmor/Raja/The Stilt/Praz all stated in C6H thread to experiment as "what is right is what you need for your setup".

@ENTERPRISE

Update to latest OLED FW and UEFI and should see lower/more accurate temps.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quick one guys, in my process of building. I notice that my CPU TR 1950X is the BIOS reports 63c, I notice I need to update the BIOS but did anyone else see these high temps in the BIOS. I have seen people have reported bugs with temp reporting.


Yea, up until installing Bios 0603.


----------



## enigma97

Hi all,

Just finished building a TR 1950x system with 128GB of RAM (2 sets of F4-3200C14Q-64GTZ). Using the 0603 BIOS, I am able to push the speed to 3066 with 1.35v (3200 is a no go). Currently stable at 2666 14-14-14-34 1T with 1.15v. Hope the info help









Thanks for the suggestions gupsterg. May try to tweak the values a bit.

Regards.


----------



## royfrosty

@gupsterg

Thanks for the help so far. Appreciate it.

But after setting the Bclk to manual 100.000 im still facing the same issue.

I guess probably the board is broken. I have contacted my local distributor and they are able to swap it out for me tomorrow.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Another one,

So I have flashed the latest BIOS 0603. Still seeing temps around 63c in windows. Normal or are we looking at a reseat ? Likely a tim issue.

AI Suite is showing 1.417vcore

EDIT. IGNORE ME, YOU MUST UPDATE AURA FIRMWARE ALSO THEN CORRECT TEMPS DISPLAY.


----------



## Ivanov88

I updated to 0603, Flashed CMOS, my AURA/OLED firmware is the latest version and still can't run 4 sticks of RAM, runs with 2 just fine. i am using A1,B1,C1, D1 with the 4 sticks. and A1, C1 with two. Any other suggestions as to why it does not like running with 4x8GB RAM. Once again I'm using G-Skill Trident Z RGB 3000 15-16-16-35


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Another one,
> 
> So I have flashed the latest BIOS 0603. Still seeing temps around 63c in windows. Normal or are we looking at a reseat ? Likely a tim issue.
> 
> AI Suite is showing 1.417vcore


Did you also clear CMOS after update to 0603?

What does Ryzen Master tell you about the temperature?

HWMonitor for me on 0603:


Ryzen Master:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> I updated to 0603, Flashed CMOS, my AURA/OLED firmware is the latest version and still can't run 4 sticks of RAM, runs with 2 just fine. i am using A1,B1,C1, D1 with the 4 sticks. and A1, C1 with two. Any other suggestions as to why it does not like running with 4x8GB RAM. Once again I'm using G-Skill Trident Z RGB 3000 15-16-16-35


You may have to wait for future UEFI updates to run all of your 4 sticks then, if you can't even run them on 2133MHz..
If they cannot even run on stock speed, use the bug report available in the ROG forum: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?96162-Zenith-Extreme-bug-report-form


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Another one,
> 
> So I have flashed the latest BIOS 0603. Still seeing temps around 63c in windows. Normal or are we looking at a reseat ? Likely a tim issue.
> 
> AI Suite is showing 1.417vcore
> 
> 
> 
> Did you also clear CMOS after update to 0603?
> 
> What does Ryzen Master tell you about the temperature?
> 
> HWMonitor for me on 0603:
> 
> 
> Ryzen Master:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> I updated to 0603, Flashed CMOS, my AURA/OLED firmware is the latest version and still can't run 4 sticks of RAM, runs with 2 just fine. i am using A1,B1,C1, D1 with the 4 sticks. and A1, C1 with two. Any other suggestions as to why it does not like running with 4x8GB RAM. Once again I'm using G-Skill Trident Z RGB 3000 15-16-16-35
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may have to wait for future UEFI updates to run all of your 4 sticks then, if you can't even run them on 2133MHz..
> If they cannot even run on stock speed, use the bug report available in the ROG forum: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?96162-Zenith-Extreme-bug-report-form
Click to expand...

Looks like I am getting the same temps as the SC you provided which is great. Odd thing is after I updated the BIOS and Aura firmware and reset the CMOS sometime later, my CPU was reporting 60c+ again...but then I rebooted the system and it magically sorted itself. Perhaps the firmware is still a little buggy possibly.


----------



## Ivanov88

I am able to run mine at 3066 at 1.35v, haven't tried to push past that. it just wont post with 4 sticks, only likes 2. I don't have 4 more or I'd just try to load it up and see if it will post with 8 sticks.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Slightly unrelated to the motherboard itself, but regarding the 10Gbe bundled card. Has anyone had troubles installing this device on Windows 10 ? I have used the drivers I can find on the Asus website, the drivers seem to install fine but Windows just sees it as a Network device with no drivers. Anyone else had this ?


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> not booting past 3200 myself. trident Z 3600 c 16


How many sticks are you using? I have Trident Z RGB 3000 and it will not boot with 4 sticks, works fine with 2. Trying to figure out if RAM or MB is bad or if I just need to wait for UEFI updates.


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Slightly unrelated to the motherboard itself, but regarding the 10Gbe bundled card. Has anyone had troubles installing this device on Windows 10 ? I have used the drivers I can find on the Asus website, the drivers seem to install fine but Windows just sees it as a Network device with no drivers. Anyone else had this ?


I am using the 10GBE card, but installed using my Windows Deployment Server so I had to manually add the drivers there to be loaded in the bootimage retrieved using PXE.

Unpack the driver installation package to a folder and then open the MSI using WinRAR and you can from there extract the following files:



Don't forget to rename the files, replacing underscore with dots in each file. When that is performed you should be able to install the driver in device manager.


----------



## ssuski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Slightly unrelated to the motherboard itself, but regarding the 10Gbe bundled card. Has anyone had troubles installing this device on Windows 10 ? I have used the drivers I can find on the Asus website, the drivers seem to install fine but Windows just sees it as a Network device with no drivers. Anyone else had this ?


Aquantia 10G Ethernet connection Driver can be found here: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/04LAN/Aquantia_10GEthernetconnection_Driver_Win10_V140420_20170822.zip?_ga=2.50848489.1324173798.1506348129-1515326720.1504037735

It only shows up on the ASUS driver page if you click "See All Downloads" under the "LAN" section.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Slightly unrelated to the motherboard itself, but regarding the 10Gbe bundled card. Has anyone had troubles installing this device on Windows 10 ? I have used the drivers I can find on the Asus website, the drivers seem to install fine but Windows just sees it as a Network device with no drivers. Anyone else had this ?
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the 10GBE card, but installed using my Windows Deployment Server so I had to manually add the drivers there to be loaded in the bootimage retrieved using PXE.
> 
> Unpack the driver installation package to a folder and then open the MSI using WinRAR and you can from there extract the following files:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to rename the files, replacing underscore with dots in each file. When that is performed you should be able to install the driver in device manager.
Click to expand...

Of course, good call ! Will do that tomorrow


----------



## vsimone67

Have you had any issues with the 10G card? I have an open ticket with ASUS. I cannot copy files over 8GB to my NAS server (which also has a 10GB card). It is very weird, I can copy 7GB and less, browse the web, use this NIC in my Hyper-V farm. I have the latest drivers installed, my switch is an Asus and my other NIC is also a ASUS (just not the ROG)


----------



## Turok916

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paprika*
> 
> I personally plugged the pump to the actual pump header and put the cpu fan readout to be ignored in the bios.


Paprika thanks for the info, do you use an AIO?

Regards


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vsimone67*
> 
> Have you had any issues with the 10G card? I have an open ticket with ASUS. I cannot copy files over 8GB to my NAS server (which also has a 10GB card). It is very weird, I can copy 7GB and less, browse the web, use this NIC in my Hyper-V farm. I have the latest drivers installed, my switch is an Asus and my other NIC is also a ASUS (just not the ROG)


No problems for me to copy a 12GB file from one share to a local drive.
I noticed while copying, RAM usage was slowly going from 6.1GB to 7.1GB and then being released as soon as the copy is completed.


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> No problems for me to copy a 12GB file from one share to a local drive.
> I noticed while copying, RAM usage was slowly going from 6.1GB to 7.1GB and then being released as soon as the copy is completed.


that's weird.. I wonder if its related to what I have been seeing .. I have been doing allot of rendering 1 - 20GB files and I have noticed that at 100% it seems to lag unusually long when it compiles and gets completed maybe its just the nature of the beast the way the memory is routed


----------



## Paprika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turok916*
> 
> Paprika thanks for the info, do you use an AIO?
> 
> Regards


For now, yes.
Going to be plugging my pumps into the same header once I get a hold of Watercool's TR block.


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> that's weird.. I wonder if its related to what I have been seeing .. I have been doing allot of rendering 1 - 20GB files and I have noticed that at 100% it seems to lag unusually long when it compiles and gets completed maybe its just the nature of the beast the way the memory is routed


Check that HPET isn't active, which it might be if you have installed AI-Suite 3 from the official download page / USB-stick with drivers:

Open CMD as an administrator

run:
bcdedit /enum

if you see 'useplatformclock' set to true then run thats your problem

I ran:
bcdedit /set useplatformclock false

bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock
reboot.


----------



## Neonkore

Hey just to add to the memory comments - I've got my GSkill TridentZ 3466 CL16 4 x 16GB kit running at 3200MHz with loose 16-18-18-38 CR2 timings. I'll be trying to get to 3466MHz and/or tightening timings in the next week.

On another note:

Can someone with a Samsung 960 EVO drive confirm their 4K (Q32T) results. Mine and some others on the ROG board are getting about 50% less when compared to other platforms (~350MB/s when it should be around 800MB/s), the sequential speeds are good just the smaller blocks. I've tested on all 3 of my NVMe drives and they aren't being throttled, got latest Samsung drivers etc. I just want to get some evidence that it's a chipset problem because i'm getting seriously crappy load times for programs compared to what I should be getting - no this isn't HPET related.

Good:


X399:


----------



## Ljugtomten

@Neonkore Could you have your reference redone using Crystal Diskmark 5.2.2 instead of 5.2.1 so that variable of the test is identical?

My tests using UEFI 0603, RAM at 3066MHz.

Samsung 960 Pro 512GB, reached maximum 57 degrees Celcius during run:


Samsung 960 Evo 1TB, reached maximum 54 degrees Celcius during run:


----------



## vsimone67

The share you are copying from is that also a 10GB card? Also, have you tried to copy that same file back to the share?


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vsimone67*
> 
> The share you are copying from is that also a 10GB card? Also, have you tried to copy that same file back to the share?


No problems copying back and forth, used a 16GB file this time.
Server has 1GB-NIC and the switch (HP Procurve 1810G-24 GE) is also only 1GBit/port.
10GBit over ethernet is still new and stuff is expensive if you want managed switches and more than 8 ports


----------



## faxfan2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonkore*
> 
> Hey just to add to the memory comments - I've got my GSkill TridentZ 3466 CL16 4 x 16GB kit running at 3200MHz with loose 16-18-18-38 CR2 timings. I'll be trying to get to 3466MHz and/or tightening timings in the next week.
> 
> On another note:
> 
> Can someone with a Samsung 960 EVO drive confirm their 4K (Q32T) results. Mine and some others on the ROG board are getting about 50% less when compared to other platforms (~350MB/s when it should be around 800MB/s), the sequential speeds are good just the smaller blocks. I've tested on all 3 of my NVMe drives and they aren't being throttled, got latest Samsung drivers etc. I just want to get some evidence that it's a chipset problem because i'm getting seriously crappy load times for programs compared to what I should be getting - no this isn't HPET related.
> 
> Good:
> 
> 
> X399:


Read: 410 / write 365 with 960 EVO NVME
Read: 426 / write 385 with Intel 750 PCIE NVME
Read: 304 / write 280 with standard crucial sata SSD

Think your on to something...


----------



## vsimone67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> No problems copying back and forth, used a 16GB file this time.
> Server has 1GB-NIC and the switch (HP Procurve 1810G-24 GE) is also only 1GBit/port.
> 10GBit over ethernet is still new and stuff is expensive if you want managed switches and more than 8 ports


Thank you,


----------



## ssuski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faxfan2002*
> 
> Read: 410 / write 365 with 960 EVO NVME
> Read: 426 / write 385 with Intel 750 PCIE NVME
> Read: 304 / write 280 with standard crucial sata SSD
> 
> Think your on to something...




Seeing similar slow 4K Q32 speeds on 960 Pro NVMe drive...


----------



## NGMK

Hey there everybody. I've been lurking around for about a week after finishing by Treadripper build using the Asus Zenith Extreme motherboard. I was able to get everything working on Bios 503. Even my ram ran at the 3200mhz rated speed.

The only problem I had was my Temps (Tdie) were very high while idle 37-47F as reported by HWiNFO64 and also ryzen master utility, temps were high while having everything at stock speed and defaults settings, also my vcore was very high 1.356v to 1.500v and this is while having everything on default on the Bios. When I decided to overclocked my 1950x to 4.0Ghz using .200v offset my idle temps came down to 26-31F System was stable on everything but Prime95 will crash after exactly 9Mins with Temps arround 53-57F also my voltages were more under control.

I decided to update the Bios to Version 603 and return everything to stock. I'm still experiencing the same issues with high idle temps and extremely very high voltages same as Bios 503.

Is this a bug on the Bios or is Asus Intentionally setting these crazy voltages? How can I keep the vcore under control without starving my cpu?

Thanks


----------



## Ivanov88

So after getting a little more time to test things again today and figure out why my 1950x/ROG Zenith Extreme won't run with 4 sticks of RAM I started testing them one by one. On 3 of the 4 sticks I got the system to boot, it did't boot with 1 of them which made me think it is a single stick problem. The manual doesn't give any configuration for 3 sticks so I don't think I can try the 3 "good ones" together. The weird thing is that with the 2 sticks that i am able to run the system with as of right now, when I put them back of the system i decided to just change the slots they were in( the stick i had in A1 went to C1 and the one I had at C1 went to A1) and it won't boot that way. I switched them back to the slots they were in before and it boots no problem..is this something that is supposed to be happening or? I am debating on starting an RMA with G-Skill on the single stick that the system wouldn't boot up with(wonder if I should just send the two that i am not able to use together). But I am also not sure if that's a motherboard issue or not... I have until the 6th of next month until my 30 days with Newegg are over and I am stuck with this board forever... I'd really appreciate any ideas or suggestions from you guys. I also thought about taking the 1 RAM stick that my system won't boot up with to a computer repair shop close by and see if they can test it and see if it boots on one of their pc's since I don't have another desktop to try it on.


----------



## MTH254

960 PRO 500GB on nvme socket 3 (under chipset cooler):


960 PRO 1TB on DIMM.2:


1950x (stock clocks)
128GB TridentZ RGB 3200 CAS 14 running at 2933 CAS 16.


----------



## ReHWolution

AFAIK, 4K performance aren't great on Ryzen either. Possibly, some kind of limitation within the chipsets storage interface. However, good to know that on DIMM.2 performance get a good 5-10% increase, I'll probably go RAID 0 with 2x 960EVO 250 GB, as one seems to be fast, yeah, but not with enough storage space.


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> AFAIK, 4K performance aren't great on Ryzen either. Possibly, some kind of limitation within the chipsets storage interface. However, good to know that on DIMM.2 performance get a good 5-10% increase, I'll probably go RAID 0 with 2x 960EVO 250 GB, as one seems to be fast, yeah, but not with enough storage space.


No, the boost is from being 1TB and not 512GB.
Both of mine (960 Pro 512GB and 960 Evo 1TB) are on the DIMM.2 card.


----------



## gupsterg

@NGMK

Flash OLED FW, only recently member posted they updated to lates UEFI had same high temp readout until they flashed OLED FW. Check post 1 of this thread, big text in red.


----------



## Yock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NGMK*
> 
> Hey there everybody. I've been lurking around for about a week after finishing by Treadripper build using the Asus Zenith Extreme motherboard. I was able to get everything working on Bios 503. Even my ram ran at the 3200mhz rated speed.
> 
> The only problem I had was my Temps (Tdie) were very high while idle 37-47F as reported by HWiNFO64 and also ryzen master utility, temps were high while having everything at stock speed and defaults settings, also my vcore was very high 1.356v to 1.500v and this is while having everything on default on the Bios. When I decided to overclocked my 1950x to 4.0Ghz using .200v offset my idle temps came down to 26-31F System was stable on everything but Prime95 will crash after exactly 9Mins with Temps arround 53-57F also my voltages were more under control.
> 
> I decided to update the Bios to Version 603 and return everything to stock. I'm still experiencing the same issues with high idle temps and extremely very high voltages same as Bios 503.
> 
> Is this a bug on the Bios or is Asus Intentionally setting these crazy voltages? How can I keep the vcore under control without starving my cpu?
> 
> Thanks


Look at the option "Core performance boost" in BIOS. Turning off that option lowers my temps a lot.
It shuts off cores not needed and raises clock on used cores. When more cores are used it lowers clock to compensate.
So at load your temps should be the same but idle might be high.

At least thats how i understand it.


----------



## Reikoji

Here is my Samsung 960 Evo 1tb, Dimm.2 Slot 1



Ol Crucial 512gb SATA SSD, stats I forget.


----------



## [email protected]

UEFI 0801

Revised memory rules
Fixed CPU temp reporting issue after CMOS clear
UEFI RAID driver updated
Secure Erase string update


----------



## ozlay

Asus is just slow to update their list the 1900x does work with the Zenith. I guess Asus just likes to lose customers....


----------



## TrixX

Is there any indication of the AGESA 1.0.0.6c update coming to Zenith? Or is that Ryzen specific rather than ThreadRipper?


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Is there any indication of the AGESA 1.0.0.6c update coming to Zenith? Or is that Ryzen specific rather than ThreadRipper?


Ryzen 3/5/7 only. Threadripper does not run on the same agesa code.


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tBastard*
> 
> Ryzen 3/5/7 only. Threadripper does not run on the same agesa code.


Thanks


----------



## Dafadau

I'm getting really terrible speeds with my 960 Pro 2TB on the motherboard:



960 Pro 2TB connected to M.2:


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Slightly unrelated to the motherboard itself, but regarding the 10Gbe bundled card. Has anyone had troubles installing this device on Windows 10 ? I have used the drivers I can find on the Asus website, the drivers seem to install fine but Windows just sees it as a Network device with no drivers. Anyone else had this ?
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the 10GBE card, but installed using my Windows Deployment Server so I had to manually add the drivers there to be loaded in the bootimage retrieved using PXE.
> 
> Unpack the driver installation package to a folder and then open the MSI using WinRAR and you can from there extract the following files:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to rename the files, replacing underscore with dots in each file. When that is performed you should be able to install the driver in device manager.
Click to expand...

Of course, good call ! Will do that tomorrow
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> UEFI 0801
> 
> Revised memory rules
> Fixed CPU temp reporting issue after CMOS clear
> UEFI RAID driver updated
> Secure Erase string update


Awesome, will get that up on the rig, glad to see Asus fixed the CPU temp misread after CMOS clear as I had that.


----------



## The Stilt

Hate to admit it, but I can't hit anything higher than 3200MHz on this platform regardless of the DRAM or the settings I use









3333MHz works occasionally, but it requires >= 1.175V SoC (which is just insane) to post and still won't be able to cold boot.

It's not the memory I can assure you (G.Skill 3600C15 & Corsair 3600C16).


----------



## HotPocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Hate to admit it, but I can't hit anything higher than 3200MHz on this platform regardless of the DRAM or the settings I use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3333MHz works occasionally, but it requires >= 1.175V SoC (which is just insane) to post and still won't be able to cold boot.
> 
> It's not the memory I can assure you (G.Skill 3600C15 & Corsair 3600C16).


Have you been testing any other X399 Mobos? If so results?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HotPocket*
> 
> Have you been testing any other X399 Mobos? If so results?


Nope.

It's most likely due to a weak CPU specimen or shenanigans in AGESA. There is no reason why this board would be the limit.
Dissappointing nevertheless.


----------



## HotPocket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> It's most likely due to a weak CPU specimen or shenanigans in AGESA. There is no reason why this board would be the limit.
> Dissappointing nevertheless.


Cool thanks makes me feel a little better.


----------



## RoBiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> It's most likely due to a weak CPU specimen or shenanigans in AGESA. There is no reason why this board would be the limit.
> Dissappointing nevertheless.


any improvements with UEFI 0801 ?


----------



## NGMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @NGMK
> 
> Flash OLED FW, only recently member posted they updated to lates UEFI had same high temp readout until they flashed OLED FW. Check post 1 of this thread, big text in red.


I have done this already. When I try to update the Aura firmware it says that it has already been installed. There is a folder called FW which downloads along with the Aura firmware. I do not know what to do with this folder, every .executable file goes out in a flash.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yock*
> 
> Look at the option "Core performance boost" in BIOS. Turning off that option lowers my temps a lot.
> It shuts off cores not needed and raises clock on used cores. When more cores are used it lowers clock to compensate.
> So at load your temps should be the same but idle might be high.
> 
> At least thats how i understand it.


Thanks I will try that but I manage to Overclock to 4.0Ghz with +.240v Offset. My idle volts are hovering arround 1.09 with temps around 27c. However HWiFO64 sometimes reports my volts at 1.431v, I dont know if this is a bug from the motherboard as I do not see any Temp fluctuation when idle. I completed a 13hrs Prime95 blend test last night with highest temps at 64C ( I Ket my Office at 65F and the PC had a fan blowing directly at it the whole night)


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Hate to admit it, but I can't hit anything higher than 3200MHz on this platform regardless of the DRAM or the settings I use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3333MHz works occasionally, but it requires >= 1.175V SoC (which is just insane) to post and still won't be able to cold boot.
> 
> It's not the memory I can assure you (G.Skill 3600C15 & Corsair 3600C16).


3466MHz using your preset non issue for me regarding stability testing, posts issues I can not solve







. I used 1950X stock, F4-3200C14D-16GTZ in DC.

HCI Memtest 5000%+ SOC 1.05V VDIMM 1.4V 53.3 30 30 30 30 UEFI 0601



This passed also 2hrs each RB stress mode and custom x264 encoding test. Y-Cruncher it failed. Needed SOC 1.1V.



Rerun on UEFI 0603, P95 29.1 build 4 blend passed 12hrs.



3333MHz is better for me on post issues, in that I have none. I can't seem to get 3333MHz Safe/Fast preset stable in OS tests







. I can only get 3333MHz stable with 3466MHz timings preset







, then also no post issues.

@Sicness has 3466MHz on 4x 8GB stable with your preset (his screenie), I wonder how his setup is for posting reliability? guess no issue as he never posted about having an issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NGMK*
> 
> I have done this already. When I try to update the Aura firmware it says that it has already been installed. There is a folder called FW which downloads along with the Aura firmware. I do not know what to do with this folder, every .executable file goes out in a flash.


Aura IC FW Update.exe



Same for v1.00.13.


----------



## Jazzfan1

I'm running on 0803. Update first time achieved 3200mhx 16 18 18 36 32 gigs dom platinum. D.O.C.P works. Previous attempts couldn't get past 2933mhz. 30 minutes into aida64 test stable so far.........

Never mind just restarted and no post....same issues with memory, makes me wonder why I spent so much money on this memory. Back to 2933 I guess


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Currently running BIOS 0803. Seems good so far.

One thing I did notice is that the upgrade which I performed via EZ Flash utility in the BIOS wiped out my saved settings profiles. Previously on a different Asus motherboard this was not the typical behaviour as far as I can remember. @[email protected] is this normal or another kink to be worked out ? Kind of makes the saved profiles semi pointless if they are deleted between upgrades which I am sure they were not historically with other Asus motherboards.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Currently running BIOS 0803. Seems good so far.
> 
> One thing I did notice is that the upgrade which I performed via EZ Flash utility in the BIOS wiped out my saved settings profiles. Previously on a different Asus motherboard this was not the typical behaviour as far as I can remember. @[email protected]
> is this normal or another kink to be worked out ? Kind of makes the saved profiles semi pointless if they are deleted between upgrades which I am sure they were not historically with other Asus motherboards.


On M7R, C6H and ZE profiles are wiped when new UEFI flashed. Been like this for a fair while, link.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Currently running BIOS 0803. Seems good so far.
> 
> One thing I did notice is that the upgrade which I performed via EZ Flash utility in the BIOS wiped out my saved settings profiles. Previously on a different Asus motherboard this was not the typical behaviour as far as I can remember. @[email protected]
> is this normal or another kink to be worked out ? Kind of makes the saved profiles semi pointless if they are deleted between upgrades which I am sure they were not historically with other Asus motherboards.
> 
> 
> 
> On M7R, C6H and ZE profiles are wiped when new UEFI flashed. Been like this for a fair while, link.
Click to expand...

I can certainly see why profiles may not be taken over due to potential differences from bios to bios, I guess I am mad then as I swore the profiles remained, perhaps not.


----------



## gupsterg

Is frustrating







, but I prefer it as it is.

If you goto Tool > ASUS OverClocking Profile > Load/Save to USB and press CTRL+F2 you can gain a txt of current settings to ref when setting up next flashed UEFI. I do save profiles as CMO files, so if the newer UEFI isn't working well for me I can revert to earlier and load setup. Just be aware CMO file only contains the current settings and not all profiles.

TBH amount of meddling I do in UEFI profiles get etched in my brain







.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Sicness has 3466MHz on 4x 8GB stable with your preset (his screenie), I wonder how his setup is for posting reliability? guess no issue as he never posted about having an issue.


I actually ran into cold boot issues with 3466 and went back to 3333. I didn't have time to continue tinkering lately.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Is frustrating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I prefer it as it is.
> 
> If you goto Tool > ASUS OverClocking Profile > Load/Save to USB and press CTRL+F2 you can gain a txt of current settings to ref when setting up next flashed UEFI. I do save profiles as CMO files, so if the newer UEFI isn't working well for me I can revert to earlier and load setup. Just be aware CMO file only contains the current settings and not all profiles.
> 
> TBH amount of meddling I do in UEFI profiles get etched in my brain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good hint 

I know what you mean, the amount of times I end up in there I basically know the settings off by heart and does not take long to re-input.


----------



## gupsterg

@Sicness

+rep







.

Yeah 3333MHz is sound for post reliability for me on various UEFI versions







. Preliminary testing on 0801 showing same setup fine.



What timings are you using? struggling with getting 3333MHz Safe/Fast stable







, using the 3466MHz preset with 3333MHz currently. Gonna do some manual tweaking down.

@ENTERPRISE

No worries







.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Sicness
> What timings are you using? struggling with getting 3333MHz Safe/Fast stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , using the 3466MHz preset with 3333MHz currently. Gonna do some manual tweaking down.


I'm on Stilt's fast 3333 with no further adjustments to voltages or timings. It runs MemTestPro, Y-Cruncher etc. I must be the luckiest guy in this thread


----------



## gupsterg

You absolute !#$! ....

Nah sweet mate







.

Thanks for share







.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I know that my RAM that runs natively at 3600 I have to run at 3466 due to instability on POST . I have Corsair 32GB Vengeance RGB 3600 CL18.


----------



## deadspeedv

My Chassis fan 1 profile speed in the BIOS keeps changing back to Standard. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## CalderHutchins

Hello, Since updating to 0603 BIOS I can finally overclock my CPU, It had been crashing at desktop on the previous iteration.
I'm at 4.0GHZ with 1.35 stable on a Kraken 62X on my 1920X, and I get around 40-50C in games. I was able to get 4X8GB of 3200 RAM stable at 2933, but nothing higher than that. I have not tried the 0803 UEFI yet, but since I am stable as is I might just wait a while till there is something else before I try and get the full 3200Mhz out of the RAM.

Thanks for this thread you guys, It's really helped with all my ZE issues.


----------



## faxfan2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalderHutchins*
> 
> Hello, Since updating to 0603 BIOS I can finally overclock my CPU, It had been crashing at desktop on the previous iteration.
> I'm at 4.0GHZ with 1.35 stable on a Kraken 62X on my 1920X, and I get around 40-50C in games. I was able to get 4X8GB of 3200 RAM stable at 2933, but nothing higher than that. I have not tried the 0803 UEFI yet, but since I am stable as is I might just wait a while till there is something else before I try and get the full 3200Mhz out of the RAM.
> 
> Thanks for this thread you guys, It's really helped with all my ZE issues.


I've found it's a balancing act between CPU o/clock and memory overclock - have the same setup (not sure on RAM but mine is Samsung B-die) and I found 3333RAM / 3.8GHz a sweet spot on 9910 BIOS but upgrading to 0603 broke this...


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You absolute !#$! ....
> 
> Nah sweet mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks for share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sure









Gonna update to 0801 today and maybe get to tinker a bit.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadspeedv*
> 
> My Chassis fan 1 profile speed in the BIOS keeps changing back to Standard. Anyone else having this issue?


Using UEFI 0601, 0603 and 0801 I have not experienced issue as yourself.

I set custom profile, using PWM mode, for CPU_FAN, CHA_FAN1, CHA_FAN2 and H_AMP_FAN.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalderHutchins*
> 
> Hello, Since updating to 0603 BIOS I can finally overclock my CPU, It had been crashing at desktop on the previous iteration.
> I'm at 4.0GHZ with 1.35 stable on a Kraken 62X on my 1920X, and I get around 40-50C in games. I was able to get 4X8GB of 3200 RAM stable at 2933, but nothing higher than that. I have not tried the 0803 UEFI yet, but since I am stable as is I might just wait a while till there is something else before I try and get the full 3200Mhz out of the RAM.
> 
> Thanks for this thread you guys, It's really helped with all my ZE issues.


Nice result







, thanks for share







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> Sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna update to 0801 today and maybe get to tinker a bit.


I thought before attempting tightening timings I'll roll down SOC and VDIMM as it should be lower IMO.

SOC 1.05V and VDIMM 1.38V

Y-Cruncher 9hrs pass



Currently doing P95 29.2 build 4, custom 8K 4096K 13000MB.



0801_3333_C15_setting.txt 25k .txt file


----------



## TheScarecow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Sicness
> 
> What timings are you using? struggling with getting 3333MHz Safe/Fast stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , using the 3466MHz preset with 3333MHz currently. Gonna do some manual tweaking down.


Since going to the latest BIOS I can boot into windows and run 3dmark using stilts 3466Mhz preset but i have to use 2t and geardown mode otherwise i get BSOD

Not sure how much its really worth it at this stage over 3200 fast presets, need to do more testing but bed calls

*edit* even a quite prime95 run in blend makes all the workers fail within 5mins so yeah not looking good so far


----------



## gupsterg

Once at 3200MHz your best to aim for tighter timings. See Is RAM MHz king? in OP of this thread and some of my testing on R7/C6H in this post.

I used 3466MHz The Stilt on my R7 1800X/C6H just because I wanted to test it for long term stability. If I was honest I felt 3333MHz Fast was best performing and as I used ~0.5V less SOC, lower VDIMM (~0.25V), better on voltages as I was closer to stock. So I would take in to consideration voltages needed to get xyz and ease of gaining vs performance gained.

*** edit ***

Forgot to say.

If dropping threads in P95, besides voltages/RAM MHz & timings you may need to tweak ProcODT and or CAD Bus. It is time consuming and laborious process, but I know no other way to sort stability if HW can do the "settings" being aimed for.


----------



## CalderHutchins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faxfan2002*
> 
> I've found it's a balancing act between CPU o/clock and memory overclock - have the same setup (not sure on RAM but mine is Samsung B-die) and I found 3333RAM / 3.8GHz a sweet spot on 9910 BIOS but upgrading to 0603 broke this...


You could try 0801, some people have posted that they have had success on that UEFI version.


----------



## Sicness

Updated to 0801. Found that there's a new MemTestPro version (6.0):
Quote:


> Release notes:
> 6.0: optimized for computers with >4GB ram. Particularly significant for Deluxe users. If you are testing 8GB or more you need this version. If testing less than 4GB, 5.x may actually be slightly faster. Based on extensive empirical research we have updated the percent coverage metric; testing to 100% will catch all errors except for intermittent failures; to detect intermittent problems test to 400%.


The testing speed increase is indeed massive. Using the bootable test (deluxe version), it took 20+ hours to get 100% coverage with 32GB RAM on earlier versions.

Now, with 6.0, I tested Stilt's 3333 fast with 0801 and it's at 239% coverage after about 2.5 hours.


----------



## Reikoji

It irks me how many people go onto the site they bought the board from and leave horrible (and stupid imo) feedback without any evidence of attempting to get support. Had they had come here or any other support forum they would probably have been well off already.

I just want to choke them


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> It irks me how many people go onto the site they bought the board from and leave horrible (and stupid imo) feedback without any evidence of attempting to get support. Had they had come here or any other support forum they would probably have been well off already.
> 
> I just want to choke them


Well to be fair, support for any product I buy should be on the manufacturer's support page. If you look there, you'll see BIOS 503. I could understand other people's frustration.

That being said, I updated to 801 and my Live Dash OLED stopped working and Aura started crashing. Went back to 603 and Aura is more stable, but Live Dash is no longer working. Trying to re-install the firmware just tells me the firmware is already the latest version. Any ideas?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*
> 
> Well to be fair, support for any product I buy should be on the manufacturer's support page. If you look there, you'll see BIOS 503. I could understand other people's frustration.
> 
> That being said, I updated to 801 and my Live Dash OLED stopped working and Aura started crashing. Went back to 603 and Aura is more stable, but Live Dash is no longer working. Trying to re-install the firmware just tells me the firmware is already the latest version. Any ideas?


I suppose, but still didn't try hard enough imo :3 First thing I did before my Crosshair VI or Zenith Ex boards even arrived was come here and grab the latest beta bios, thus no issues since booting up.

I've never bothered to install Aura even with the Crosshair VI Hero. I felt the automatic rainbow colors were good enough for me. It seems to be nothing but trouble, and have they resolved the corrupted SPD data with Trident Z RBG with Aura?


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*
> 
> Well to be fair, support for any product I buy should be on the manufacturer's support page. If you look there, you'll see BIOS 503. I could understand other people's frustration.
> 
> That being said, I updated to 801 and my Live Dash OLED stopped working and Aura started crashing. Went back to 603 and Aura is more stable, but Live Dash is no longer working. Trying to re-install the firmware just tells me the firmware is already the latest version. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose, but still didn't try hard enough imo :3 First thing I did before my Crosshair VI or Zenith Ex boards even arrived was come here and grab the latest beta bios, thus no issues since booting up.
> 
> I've never bothered to install Aura even with the Crosshair VI Hero. I felt the automatic rainbow colors were good enough for me. It seems to be nothing but trouble, and have they resolved the corrupted SPD data with Trident Z RBG with Aura?
Click to expand...

Yes the corrupted SPD issue was resolved several months back. Just don't use the G.skill software at all........ever.


----------



## TheScarecow

I really want to see how my overclock temps go once EK release their monoblock for the zenith, I'm sure the VRMs are dumping heat into the cpu bracket and adding to the core temps that Im seeing when I chuck Prime95 on given the VRM block gets too hot to touch for long periods of time


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> It irks me how many people go onto the site they bought the board from and leave horrible (and stupid imo) feedback without any evidence of attempting to get support. Had they had come here or any other support forum they would probably have been well off already.
> 
> I just want to choke them


I left a bad review I had to replace the board 3 times due to physical issues

I also have all the latest drivers/software with basic fresh install of windows
*been keeping up with the betas on this forum

I can overclock but then the drivers/software will take a reset crap 2 days later and the settings will no longer work 2 days later they will work again (like there was bad cache thats hidden)

leds still don't work if I plug in my case 12v 5050 rgbs they will burn out

every 3rd or so restart bios will reset it self to default and blow away all my fan profiles so it will sound like a plane taking off

wifi also craps out every other restart

yeah its been fun


----------



## gupsterg

My user experience had been as such.

Installed board, etc worked 1st time







.

Updated UEFI to 0601, 0603 and 0801, again all well. Did OLED v1.00.13 update as board already had v1.00.10, all well.

Once only installed ASUS Aura and set board to static red lighting when on UEFI 0601 OLED v1.00.10 and never needed to re-setup or lost settings, etc, etc.

Initially using CPU_FAN, CPU_OPT and W_PUMP headers for rad fans/pump, no issues. Changed to using temp sensors within loop, connected to T_SENSOR1/2 and using headers CHA_FAN1, CHA_FAN2 and H_AMP_FAN, no issues.

Initially had only 1x SATA HDD, then moved to 1x SATA SSD and 2x SATA HDD, no issues.

Initially wasn't using any networking features, had been using W10A recycled install, activated WiFi change to W10C and reactivated OS, no issues with WiFi. If my screen shots at time have WiFi off it's just that at times I will knock it out when not needed and re-enable.

Only issue I have come across is when doing core OC I got inaccurate CPU MHz in task manager, this was W10A, not retested with W10C yet. ROG thread on this issue.

Following on from post 794 P95 29.2 build 4 custom 8K 4096K 13000MB passed 9hrs, 3333MHz C15 1.38V, SOC 1.05V.



Then I did some gaming/benching and no issues.

Then I moved to VDIMM 1.35V, 9hrs Y-Cruncher passed.



Preliminary testing of P95 29.2 build 4 custom 8K 4096K 13000MB is looking good.



Rig has had no downtime since post midday 29th Sep. All that has changed between posted setup txt in post 794 is below:-

DRAM AB Voltage [1.35000]
DRAM CD Voltage [1.35000]
DRAM VBoot Voltage AB [1.35000]
DRAM VBoot Voltage CD [1.35000]

Happy with that VDIMM for 3333MHz C15, may aim to test lowered SOC as soon as finish this round of testing, before moving to tightening RAM timings.


----------



## RoBiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Happy with that VDIMM for 3333MHz C15, may aim to test lowered SOC as soon as finish this round of testing, before moving to tightening RAM timings.


Please keep us posted how it goes.


----------



## gupsterg

Will do







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I've never bothered to install Aura even with the Crosshair VI Hero. I felt the automatic rainbow colors were good enough for me. It seems to be nothing but trouble, and have they resolved the corrupted SPD data with Trident Z RBG with Aura?


I've added SIV link in Useful Links section of OP. This does show if an app is using correct SMBus locking mutex. Author had posted in C6H thread information on usage to check (links in chronological order), link, link, link.

Elmor did push for AURA to be updated and it did happen. He also shared a tool for dumping and writing SPD data, link. Worked on C6H, not yet tried on ZE.

Thaiphoon Burner also supports dumping/writing, FOC version does not support writing IIRC, it also has DB of SPD files and allows modifying SPD data. This thread contains posts by author of TB on flashing.


----------



## Sicness

Did anyone do some elaborate testing on all-core OC vs. stock clocks in applications that will not take advantage of up to 16c/32t? Sure, all 16 cores at 4GHz would blow Cinebench and similar software out of the water, but what about games/applications that don't use more than maybe 4 cores? At stock, 1950X boosts 4 cores up to 4.2GHz, which I imagine would be superior in most cases when compared to an all-core 4GHz overclock.

Meanwhile, I have to figure out why I only get PCIe 3.0 x2 connectivity out of the U.2 port. The manual says it shares bandwidth with M.2_1 but I don't have that populated. I don't have the lowest PCIe slot populated either.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> Did anyone do some elaborate testing on all-core OC vs. stock clocks in applications that will not take advantage of up to 16c/32t? Sure, all 16 cores at 4GHz would blow Cinebench and similar software out of the water, but what about games/applications that don't use more than maybe 4 cores? At stock, 1950X boosts 4 cores up to 4.2GHz, which I imagine would be superior in most cases when compared to an all-core 4GHz overclock.
> 
> Meanwhile, I have to figure out why I only get PCIe 3.0 x2 connectivity out of the U.2 port. The manual says it shares bandwidth with M.2_1 but I don't have that populated. I don't have the lowest PCIe slot populated either.


You have not set the bandwidth for the M.2 Slot in the BIOS ? By default it should give it maximum bandwidth, I know mine is operating at 4x. Have you updated to the latest BIOS ?


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> You have not set the bandwidth for the M.2 Slot in the BIOS ? By default it should give it maximum bandwidth, I know mine is operating at 4x. Have you updated to the latest BIOS ?


I was talking about U.2, which I haven't found any BIOS settings for. I don't have any M.2 drives installed. Yes, I'm on the latest BIOS.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheScarecow*
> 
> I really want to see how my overclock temps go once EK release their monoblock for the zenith, I'm sure the VRMs are dumping heat into the cpu bracket and adding to the core temps that Im seeing when I chuck Prime95 on given the VRM block gets too hot to touch for long periods of time


I think the VRM's hold up pretty well with the built in fan. a 4.1ghz OC at 1.4685v CPU barely breaks 70c. The VRM's can get hot but the latest modified COV_Fan default in bios has it spinning max speed @90c, before I changed it.

Wouldn't it be really annoying to remove the VRM heatsink on this board as well? got the I/O cover to deal with and one review told of how its pretty well built in. Find it easy to remove?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> Did anyone do some elaborate testing on all-core OC vs. stock clocks in applications that will not take advantage of up to 16c/32t? Sure, all 16 cores at 4GHz would blow Cinebench and similar software out of the water, but what about games/applications that don't use more than maybe 4 cores? At stock, 1950X boosts 4 cores up to 4.2GHz, which I imagine would be superior in most cases when compared to an all-core 4GHz overclock.
> 
> Meanwhile, I have to figure out why I only get PCIe 3.0 x2 connectivity out of the U.2 port. The manual says it shares bandwidth with M.2_1 but I don't have that populated. I don't have the lowest PCIe slot populated either.


I too like how stock settings will give lower threaded apps that 4.2ghz max boost when it needs be. What would be useful is to be able to give the CPU a higher power limit when it is at stock so it will give more all-core horsepower and keep the normal turbo boost...


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I too like how stock settings will give lower threaded apps that 4.2ghz max boost when it needs be. What would be useful is to be able to give the CPU a higher power limit when it is at stock so it will give more all-core horsepower and keep the normal turbo boost...


A higher power limit would indeed be great. I noticed that the CPU clocks down in demanding stress tests to stay in its 180W power limit, even though there's plenty of cooling headroom.


----------



## nycgtr

Anyone seeing higher temps with the latest bios. I am seeing like 4-5 degree increase running with a lower offset.


----------



## RoBiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Wouldn't it be really annoying to remove the VRM heatsink on this board as well? got the I/O cover to deal with and one review told of how its pretty well built in. Find it easy to remove?


Let's see how the upcoming EK monoblock will handle this.


----------



## Turok916

So I finish the build, and the MB wont boot with 4 sticks, removed 2 sticks of ram and boot went ok, updated to the latest BIOS 0801 and after all the process installed the other 2 sticks, system boot and hang on memory (yellow) and reset an then into a loop. I'm going to test moving the memories on the same dimms and then using the other 4 dimms.

Memory Kit: G.Skill F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR (CL 16-18-18-38).-

Any other recommendations while im trouble shooting this ?

Regards!

Edit: with two sticks, loaded the bios, change the D.O.C.P mode, shut down, disconnect PSU, install the other two dimms and voila !


----------



## TheScarecow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I think the VRM's hold up pretty well with the built in fan. a 4.1ghz OC at 1.4685v CPU barely breaks 70c. The VRM's can get hot but the latest modified COV_Fan default in bios has it spinning max speed @90c, before I changed it.
> 
> Wouldn't it be really annoying to remove the VRM heatsink on this board as well? got the I/O cover to deal with and one review told of how its pretty well built in. Find it easy to remove?
> I too like how stock settings will give lower threaded apps that 4.2ghz max boost when it needs be. What would be useful is to be able to give the CPU a higher power limit when it is at stock so it will give more all-core horsepower and keep the normal turbo boost...


4.1ghz @ 1.4685v and only hitting 70c, are you running a custom WCing loop? as mine hits 73c with Prime96 small even with a custom wcing loop on it

and as for the I/O cover, it comes off really easy, I took mine off to change out the stock thermalpads with some thermalgrizzle ones


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheScarecow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> I think the VRM's hold up pretty well with the built in fan. a 4.1ghz OC at 1.4685v CPU barely breaks 70c. The VRM's can get hot but the latest modified COV_Fan default in bios has it spinning max speed @90c, before I changed it.
> 
> Wouldn't it be really annoying to remove the VRM heatsink on this board as well? got the I/O cover to deal with and one review told of how its pretty well built in. Find it easy to remove?
> I too like how stock settings will give lower threaded apps that 4.2ghz max boost when it needs be. What would be useful is to be able to give the CPU a higher power limit when it is at stock so it will give more all-core horsepower and keep the normal turbo boost...
> 
> 
> 
> 4.1ghz @ 1.4685v and only hitting 70c, are you running a custom WCing loop? as mine hits 73c with Prime96 small even with a custom wcing loop on it
> 
> and as for the I/O cover, it comes off really easy, I took mine off to change out the stock thermalpads with some thermalgrizzle ones
Click to expand...

How many °C did you improve by swapping thermal pads? Did you replace ALL of them under the VRM heatsinks? Thanks!


----------



## nycgtr

Time to test that raid 0


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Time to test that raid 0


You'll probably need to wait a wee bit longer: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?96399-Anybody-tried-the-new-UEFI-0801-released-today
UEFI seems to be ready, but no driver available from AMD yet. (Had a look at the chipset download page, no updates there yet)


----------



## vsimone67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> You'll probably need to wait a wee bit longer: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?96399-Anybody-tried-the-new-UEFI-0801-released-today
> UEFI seems to be ready, but no driver available from AMD yet. (Had a look at the chipset download page, no updates there yet)


I turned it on just to see the process but mine hung up on DHCP mode on the Aquanita boot.


----------



## Turok916

Setup running or seems running pretty decent (no overclock), I have to do some more testing yet, but after updating to the latest bios I haven't had any issue. note that I haven't install any Asus Utility from the pendrive that came with the zenith just the drivers, I was wondering if the AI Suite that raja posted here (AI_Suite_III_2.00.14) is stable.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turok916*
> 
> Setup running or seems running pretty decent (no overclock), I have to do some more testing yet, but after updating to the latest bios I haven't had any issue. note that I haven't install any Asus Utility from the pendrive that came with the zenith just the drivers, I was wondering if the AI Suite that raja posted here (AI_Suite_III_2.00.14) is stable.


Even With that AI SUITE that was uploaded, I still had a major drop in fps. I chose against it... reinstalled Windies and was all good.


----------



## TheScarecow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> How many °C did you improve by swapping thermal pads? Did you replace ALL of them under the VRM heatsinks? Thanks!


I swapped all the VRM thermal pads even the back plate ones and couldnt tell you the change in C as i did that before I ever powered on the system


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheScarecow*
> 
> 4.1ghz @ 1.4685v and only hitting 70c, are you running a custom WCing loop? as mine hits 73c with Prime96 small even with a custom wcing loop on it
> 
> and as for the I/O cover, it comes off really easy, I took mine off to change out the stock thermalpads with some thermalgrizzle ones


Yea custom EK loop with 480mm extreme radiator and fans capable of overkill when I let them, loud tho. They otherwise run at 45%... which is still 2500rpm for these


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turok916*
> 
> Setup running or seems running pretty decent (no overclock), I have to do some more testing yet, but after updating to the latest bios I haven't had any issue. note that I haven't install any Asus Utility from the pendrive that came with the zenith just the drivers, I was wondering if the AI Suite that raja posted here (AI_Suite_III_2.00.14) is stable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Even With that AI SUITE that was uploaded, I still had a major drop in fps. I chose against it... reinstalled Windies and was all good.


The modified AI suite Works fine for me with the bios fixes that go along with it. How major were your framerate drops?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

The Modified AI Suite is still buggy IMHO. Its behaviour is a little off at times and sometimes if you set a fan speed and then later on go to change the speed it has a habit of just ignoring you. It does not happen all the time but when it does a restart of Windows sorts it. This has happened on two separe Windows installs so I am a firm believe it is the AI Suite.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> The modified AI suite Works fine for me with the bios fixes that go along with it. How major were your framerate drops?


some games saw a minimum of 13fps with averages of 28fps, without AI SUITE those same games saw a minimum of 55 with averages in the upper 60s. I had Tekken drop all the way down to 7-10 fps. AI SUITE needs a fix.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> The modified AI suite Works fine for me with the bios fixes that go along with it. How major were your framerate drops?
> 
> 
> 
> some games saw a minimum of 13fps with averages of 28fps, without AI SUITE those same games saw a minimum of 55 with averages in the upper 60s. I had Tekken drop all the way down to 7-10 fps. AI SUITE needs a fix.
Click to expand...

Have you tried disabling HPET in Windows 10 ? This has been know to cause an issue with AI Suite.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Have you tried disabling HPET in Windows 10 ? This has been know to cause an issue with AI Suite.


yes I have, and I really like AI suite as well too because of the fan control software... it worked like a charm on my x99 build. Save me the trouble from buying an aquaero, looks like I've got more splurging to do.


----------



## gupsterg

@subscribers

Section *AMD X399 Chipset Info* in OP has now:-

i) *AMD Community NVMe RAID Guide* link which has link to *AMD KB page* with:-

NVMe RAID Driver and RAIDXpert2 Management Software for Windows 10 64 Bit
Standalone NVMe RAID Driver for Windows 10 Installation of Windows 10 64 Bit
ii) Screenie showing option to enable NVMe RAID in UEFI.


----------



## Sicness

Updated 17.30 chipset drivers were released today, too. I can't seem to find a changelog though.

Edit:


----------



## Turok916

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> Updated 17.30 chipset drivers were released today, too. I can't seem to find a changelog though.
> 
> Edit:


interesting the ones there from the 25 of august where the same version 17.30 but the package size was 173 mb. can you provide any feedback with that version ?

Regards.


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turok916*
> 
> So I finish the build, and the MB wont boot with 4 sticks, removed 2 sticks of ram and boot went ok, updated to the latest BIOS 0801 and after all the process installed the other 2 sticks, system boot and hang on memory (yellow) and reset an then into a loop. I'm going to test moving the memories on the same dimms and then using the other 4 dimms.
> 
> Memory Kit: G.Skill F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR (CL 16-18-18-38).-
> 
> Any other recommendations while im trouble shooting this ?
> 
> Regards!
> 
> Edit: with two sticks, loaded the bios, change the D.O.C.P mode, shut down, disconnect PSU, install the other two dimms and voila !


I've been having the exact same issue as you, I was towards the end of my 30 days so I just went ahead and did an RMA to get a new MB. I will attempt what you said fixed your issue when the new MB arrives, thank you for sharing!!


----------



## gupsterg

.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


NICE!


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> The Modified AI Suite is still buggy IMHO. Its behaviour is a little off at times and sometimes if you set a fan speed and then later on go to change the speed it has a habit of just ignoring you. It does not happen all the time but when it does a restart of Windows sorts it. This has happened on two separe Windows installs so I am a firm believe it is the AI Suite.


I can confirm that after a change in the fan curve it just ignores you until a reboot.


----------



## Rage Set

Hello,

Has anyone gotten the DIMM.2 slot to work after applying the latest BIOS 0801? For some reason, the two drives (MydigitialSSD BPX - 480GB) are no longer recognized. I wanted to put them into a RAID but I can't if the BIOS won't show them.

EDIT: I went back to the last BIOS I know they were working 0603 and it is still not showing them. Very odd.

Update: Fixed.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turok916*
> 
> interesting the ones there from the 25 of august where the same version 17.30 but the package size was 173 mb. can you provide any feedback with that version ?
> 
> Regards.


I think they have the NVME raid drivers in them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I can confirm that after a change in the fan curve it just ignores you until a reboot.


When this happened to me i changed the fan smoothing time and applied and everything started working. Might not work all the time tho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Threadripper + Zenith EX... So many ways to use them together!


----------



## Turok916

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> I've been having the exact same issue as you, I was towards the end of my 30 days so I just went ahead and did an RMA to get a new MB. I will attempt what you said fixed your issue when the new MB arrives, thank you for sharing!!






No problem, also notice that my ram kit is running with 1T command rate by D.O.C.P settings, so far so good, not having any weird problem (stutter, sound problem, bsod, restarts). but I still need to do more testing. I will post some screenshots with some config. I haven't seen the processor get above 50°C with (Kraken X62 with a custom profile 50% of fan speed 60% pump) but yet I haven't stressed too much either.

Regards.


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turok916*
> 
> 
> No problem, also notice that my ram kit is running with 1T command rate by D.O.C.P settings, so far so good, not having any weird problem (stutter, sound problem, bsod, restarts). but I still need to do more testing. I will post some screenshots with some config. I haven't seen the processor get above 50°C with (Kraken X62 with a custom profile 50% of fan speed 60% pump) but yet I haven't stressed too much either.
> 
> Regards.


I may be hitting you up again as I can't trouble shoot and see if that solution works on my end since I just shipped out the motherboard this morning. I am using Trident Z RGB 3000 15-16-16-35 and with the 4 sticks upon boot it shows "Memory" on the LCD screen of the MB and then goes into infinite reset loop. I got it to boot with 2 sticks but even with a custom water loop providing my CPU sits at 28-40C pc will just freeze in windows or before that I'd get some weird popping sound coming from the speakers. So I really hope that this will fix the issue since 2 of my sticks are just sitting around and hopefully system is more stable. Can you be a little more specific on which D.O.C.P settings i need to change and what you have them set to. Like i said right now i am unable to try it since i won't have the system together until mid next week most likely. I really appreciate any ideas or advice you might have on that matter.

Best regards


----------



## Turok916

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> I may be hitting you up again as I can't trouble shoot and see if that solution works on my end since I just shipped out the motherboard this morning. I am using Trident Z RGB 3000 15-16-16-35 and with the 4 sticks upon boot it shows "Memory" on the LCD screen of the MB and then goes into infinite reset loop. I got it to boot with 2 sticks but even with a custom water loop providing my CPU sits at 28-40C pc will just freeze in windows or before that I'd get some weird popping sound coming from the speakers. So I really hope that this will fix the issue since 2 of my sticks are just sitting around and hopefully system is more stable. Can you be a little more specific on which D.O.C.P settings i need to change and what you have them set to. Like i said right now i am unable to try it since i won't have the system together until mid next week most likely. I really appreciate any ideas or advice you might have on that matter.
> 
> Best regards






Yup that is what happen to me, but I haven't installed windows in that moment (fresh SSD EVO 850 Pro) the MB entered on a loop trying to boot with the 4 sticks, with two no problem I check the bios and the MB came with the 0211 UEFI BIOS (first one). Check everything and shut down (only thing I did was to put my current time date was ok).-

Sure, right now I'm going to bed, but I will post some screenshots if necessary of my config, anyway before I forget my steps:

1.- Download the latest UEFI BIOS 0801 (see OP with the link)
2.- Rename the extracted file to ZE.CAP
3.- Format a 2.0 USB Pendrive (8GB) in windows (NTFS) I did uncheck quick format (just in case) (The MB Manual State to use a 2.0 USB drive for better compatibility)

steps 1 thru 3 in my old system (windows xp sp3)

4.- Follow the instructions in the OP to use Bios Flashback, take note that the process took a while not too much but around 5 mins (I wait while vaping like a train)
5.- After the update, I turn on the system (two sticks) check BIOS version and load defaults, save exit and restart to allow the MB to post.
6.- after post enter the bios and shutdown
7.- Hit the Clear CMOS Button (back of MB)
8.- Turn on once again check bios (didn't touch anything) and shutdown
9.- After system shutdown turn OFF the PSU (switch at the back of PSU wait a few seconds LEDs on the motherboard went off) and disconnect the power cable.
10.- Install the other two sticks being sure they were fully installed and secure
11.- Connect PSU cable, Turn on PSU Switch (BTW is a Corsair HX1200)
12.- Power On and finger crosses







(take note that the system will double post the first time after you disconnect the PSU from the wall)
13.- Nice !! system boot and post enter BIOS (memory was detected (32 GB) @ 2133 MHz)
14.- I went to D.O.C.P select 3200 MHZ settings and apply (didn't touch any timing, voltage, nothing just the D.O.C.P preset for 3200 Mhz) Save and Exit.
* The timings were as stated by G.Skill voltage changed by the MB to 1.350 I didn't touch anything else. The MB did all the work.

Then Install windows 10 64 bits, 0 problems. I didn't notice the 1T command rate until I ran Hwinfo.

Also once in windows install updates first (the system was doing that so I let him update) then after all the restarts install just the *drivers* that came with the Asus Pendrive

Then after installing some programs, etc I download the latest Aura FW that I think Raja posted here in the thread (V1.00.13_20170919) Update that and after all that I went and Install the AI Suite (also the one posted here (AI_Suite_III_2.00.14) and the Live Dash from the pendrive. (restart the system after each program or when the software ask you to do it)

Hope is not too confusing, maybe I did to many steps or some of them can be skipped but I prefer to post what I did.

Please don't hesitate on post any doubt, I think the forum is for this, I have struggled in the past with other stuff like this and is not a nice feeling.


----------



## alucardis666

So where's the Overclocking guide? I'd love to push beyond 4.1Ghz


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turok916*
> 
> 
> Yup that is what happen to me, but I haven't installed windows in that moment (fresh SSD EVO 850 Pro) the MB entered on a loop trying to boot with the 4 sticks, with two no problem I check the bios and the MB came with the 0211 UEFI BIOS (first one). Check everything and shut down (only thing I did was to put my current time date was ok).-
> 
> Sure, right now I'm going to bed, but I will post some screenshots if necessary of my config, anyway before I forget my steps:
> 
> 1.- Download the latest UEFI BIOS 0801 (see OP with the link)
> 2.- Rename the extracted file to ZE.CAP
> 3.- Format a 2.0 USB Pendrive (8GB) in windows (NTFS) I did uncheck quick format (just in case) (The MB Manual State to use a 2.0 USB drive for better compatibility)
> 
> steps 1 thru 3 in my old system (windows xp sp3)
> 
> 4.- Follow the instructions in the OP to use Bios Flashback, take note that the process took a while not too much but around 5 mins (I wait while vaping like a train)
> 5.- After the update, I turn on the system (two sticks) check BIOS version and load defaults, save exit and restart to allow the MB to post.
> 6.- after post enter the bios and shutdown
> 7.- Hit the Clear CMOS Button (back of MB)
> 8.- Turn on once again check bios (didn't touch anything) and shutdown
> 9.- After system shutdown turn OFF the PSU (switch at the back of PSU wait a few seconds LEDs on the motherboard went off) and disconnect the power cable.
> 10.- Install the other two sticks being sure they were fully installed and secure
> 11.- Connect PSU cable, Turn on PSU Switch (BTW is a Corsair HX1200)
> 12.- Power On and finger crosses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (take note that the system will double post the first time after you disconnect the PSU from the wall)
> 13.- Nice !! system boot and post enter BIOS (memory was detected (32 GB) @ 2133 MHz)
> 14.- I went to D.O.C.P select 3200 MHZ settings and apply (didn't touch any timing, voltage, nothing just the D.O.C.P preset for 3200 Mhz) Save and Exit.
> * The timings were as stated by G.Skill voltage changed by the MB to 1.350 I didn't touch anything else. The MB did all the work.
> 
> Then Install windows 10 64 bits, 0 problems. I didn't notice the 1T command rate until I ran Hwinfo.
> 
> Also once in windows install updates first (the system was doing that so I let him update) then after all the restarts install just the *drivers* that came with the Asus Pendrive
> 
> Then after installing some programs, etc I download the latest Aura FW that I think Raja posted here in the thread (V1.00.13_20170919) Update that and after all that I went and Install the AI Suite (also the one posted here (AI_Suite_III_2.00.14) and the Live Dash from the pendrive. (restart the system after each program or when the software ask you to do it)
> 
> Hope is not too confusing, maybe I did to many steps or some of them can be skipped but I prefer to post what I did.
> 
> Please don't hesitate on post any doubt, I think the forum is for this, I have struggled in the past with other stuff like this and is not a nice feeling.


Thank you very much for the detailed post my friend, I was under the impression that I need to change the D.O.C.P settings while i am using the 2 sticks and then shut system down, disconnect PSU, put 4 sticks, clear CMOS and try to boot. I will pick up your brains more sometime next week when i get my system back together. I did notice on the Newegg website that on the pics of ZE they now show LOTES as the Bracket manifacturer(used to be Foxconn) so maybe we are dealing with a new badge of MB's. The screws on the old one were really hard to thread in so im hoping something better will come out of the whole deal cause i had to drain my loop and take the MB out to send it back.

Best regards


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> So where's the Overclocking guide? I'd love to push beyond 4.1Ghz


set cpu voltage to 1.5185

set CPU clock to 4200mhz

.....

profit ?


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> set cpu voltage to 1.5185
> 
> set CPU clock to 4200mhz
> 
> .....
> 
> smoke ?


FTFY


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> set cpu voltage to 1.5185
> 
> set CPU clock to 4200mhz
> 
> .....
> 
> profit ?


You forgot to add - call fire department for help fighting imminent blaze.


----------



## gupsterg

Post 794 started rolling down SOC/VDIMM for 3333MHz using The Stilt 3466MHz preset (ie C15 1T). Post 805 I'd come down from initial SOC: 1.1V [Auto] to 1.05V and VDIMM 1.4V for preset to 1.35V.



Spoiler: So next I managed SOC: 1.0V













Even though the uptime is shown as ~1day the rig has not been off since 29th Sep and constantly been either in use or testing of tweaked setting. Since getting TR I have been itching to try [email protected] on it, unfortunately looking at the logs last night I believe the server to assign units to CPU may have been down







.



Spoiler: fah







I did not bother lowering SOC any further than 1.0V. Nor do I think I can lower VDIMM further than 1.35V, as plan is to tighten up 3333MHz. This was proven very quickly when I dropped tCL just to 14 and tried to get in to OS and got a stopcode







. I upped VDIMM to 1.375V (what I used for 3333MHz Fast on R7/C6H). This allowed ~1.75hrs pass in Y-Cruncher.



Now I have dropped below settings from 15 to 14:-

DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]

Post 661 has 3x runs of 3333MHz Fast, so far my tweak down is benching as similar to that in AIDA64.



Stability testing is continuing.


----------



## Ronsanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enigma97*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Just finished building a TR 1950x system with 128GB of RAM (2 sets of F4-3200C14Q-64GTZ). Using the 0603 BIOS, I am able to push the speed to 3066 with 1.35v (3200 is a no go). Currently stable at 2666 14-14-14-34 1T with 1.15v. Hope the info help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions gupsterg. May try to tweak the values a bit.
> 
> Regards.


I have the same memory but only 64GB. I currently have my 1950X OC'd to 4.0. Is your CPU also overclocked? If so what voltage and OC are you at? I would like to get to 128GB of RAM, but I don't think the BIOS's are mature enough to support a stable high OC with all of the RAM slots filled.

Thanks.


----------



## vsimone67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> I have the same memory but only 64GB. I currently have my 1950X OC'd to 4.0. Is your CPU also overclocked? If so what voltage and OC are you at? I would like to get to 128GB of RAM, but I don't think the BIOS's are mature enough to support a stable high OC with all of the RAM slots filled.
> 
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> I have the same memory but only 64GB. I currently have my 1950X OC'd to 4.0. Is your CPU also overclocked? If so what voltage and OC are you at? I would like to get to 128GB of RAM, but I don't think the BIOS's are mature enough to support a stable high OC with all of the RAM slots filled.
> 
> Thanks.


I have the same also 64 GB ( F4-3200C14Q-64GTZ) and I can go to 3200 and 4ghz, what BIOS are you on? Based on a lot of posts you even getting anything passed 2133 (or even post) is good with 128 GB.


----------



## Ronsanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vsimone67*
> 
> I have the same also 64 GB ( F4-3200C14Q-64GTZ) and I can go to 3200 and 4ghz, what BIOS are you on? Based on a lot of posts you even getting anything passed 2133 (or even post) is good with 128 GB.


I am on BIOS 9910 I think. I can get to 2933 stable at 4.0 with 1.325V. I have gotten 2133 to run with 64GB 8x8GB DRAM running with diffrent RAM, but Overclocking and filling all slots, I could not get close to rated RAM speed with all slots filled. I would be happy for now with my 64GB at 3200 and a 4.0 OC. I am almost there. I will try the latest BIOS and see what happens.


----------



## vsimone67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> I am on BIOS 9910 I think. I can get to 2933 stable at 4.0 with 1.325V. I have gotten 2133 to run with 64GB 8x8GB DRAM running with diffrent RAM, but Overclocking and filling all slots, I could not get close to rated RAM speed with all slots filled. I would be happy for now with my 64GB at 3200 and a 4.0 OC. I am almost there. I will try the latest BIOS and see what happens.


Try 0801, a lot of people are having good luck with it, https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnZTdraktxQ3ZFT2s/view?usp=sharing


----------



## lloxley016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> set cpu voltage to 1.5185
> 
> set CPU clock to 4200mhz
> 
> .....
> 
> profit ?


You going to kill the poor thing., I hope you have a good massive cooler


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Am I the only one waiting for the BIOS to reach further maturity before REALLY overclocking ? I did consider Overclocking as soon as I got the rig built but decided to wait for the kinks to be ironed out stability wise. Anyone else decide to do that ?


----------



## Paprika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Am I the only one waiting for the BIOS to reach further maturity before REALLY overclocking ? I did consider Overclocking as soon as I got the rig built but decided to wait for the kinks to be ironed out stability wise. Anyone else decide to do that ?


Nah, I'm with you. Holding off any proper overclocking until a 100% BIOS.
Also waiting for Watercool to release their block for the TR4, need to tame all that heat and the Kraken X52 can't.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Am I the only one waiting for the BIOS to reach further maturity before REALLY overclocking ? I did consider Overclocking as soon as I got the rig built but decided to wait for the kinks to be ironed out stability wise. Anyone else decide to do that ?


So far I have left mine untouched partly because I am still waiting on a water block from heat killer and also becuse I want the bios to be a bit more mature.
Right now we are adding features and fixing bugs with every new bios so I really don't want to dial it in till the dust settles


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Has anyone else in this forum tried different X399 boards to compare overclocks/setup? I have two Zeniths (one bad), and the Asrock Taichi and Fatality. The Zenith is definitely the more temperamental beast, but I feel the BIOS is more easily navigated. Also, Asrock has that voltage editing in two spots (internal vs external voltage?) that I still can't find well-documented.

Anyway, I just dropped my Zenith back in the identical hardware profile as the Fatality had. That means literally pulling wires, moving the CPU over, and plugging back in. Installed drivers. First thing I noticed is that the Zenith runs about 10 degrees cooler. Thought it might be sensor usage, but same monitoring softwares all show about a 10 degree delta at idle. Fatality = 24 C, Zenith, 12 C

As a thought exercise, I'm also wondering how many "unstable" overclocks at 4.0 are due entirely to V-droop and incorrect usage of Load Line Calibration. If you ever track the CPU speed and voltages as it changes on "Auto", you can assess the voltage spans required at each clock rate. Anytime it goes near or above 4.0 Ghz, voltage is above 1.4, even very rarely hitting 1.5. Wouldn't this suggest that the CPU is much more tolerant to those voltages than we may believe?


----------



## Turok916

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Am I the only one waiting for the BIOS to reach further maturity before REALLY overclocking ? I did consider Overclocking as soon as I got the rig built but decided to wait for the kinks to be ironed out stability wise. Anyone else decide to do that ?


Im also waiting bios maturity and better cooling, yesterday i manage to put some heat on the x62 but didnt pass the 59.8°C on ryzen master, with pump at 70% and fans at 60% 65% to loud for my taste. I notice also that in that case all the cores wont go over 3.552 ghz, with the power plan on 90% minimun frecuency all the cores get to 3.7 ghz with some ones bursting until 4.2 ghz or a little higher. Im pretty happy with the results so far. but also im waiting on a new vga to stress a little more the system. i havent done any fine tunning, i have seen the vcore go up until 1.482 or close to that in some light use case when cores go up over 4.1 ghz


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paprika*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Am I the only one waiting for the BIOS to reach further maturity before REALLY overclocking ? I did consider Overclocking as soon as I got the rig built but decided to wait for the kinks to be ironed out stability wise. Anyone else decide to do that ?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm with you. Holding off any proper overclocking until a 100% BIOS.
> Also waiting for Watercool to release their block for the TR4, need to tame all that heat and the Kraken X52 can't.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Am I the only one waiting for the BIOS to reach further maturity before REALLY overclocking ? I did consider Overclocking as soon as I got the rig built but decided to wait for the kinks to be ironed out stability wise. Anyone else decide to do that ?
> 
> 
> 
> So far I have left mine untouched partly because I am still waiting on a water block from heat killer and also becuse I want the bios to be a bit more mature.
> Right now we are adding features and fixing bugs with every new bios so I really don't want to dial it in till the dust settles
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turok916*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Am I the only one waiting for the BIOS to reach further maturity before REALLY overclocking ? I did consider Overclocking as soon as I got the rig built but decided to wait for the kinks to be ironed out stability wise. Anyone else decide to do that ?
> 
> 
> 
> Im also waiting bios maturity and better cooling, yesterday i manage to put some heat on the x62 but didnt pass the 59.8°C on ryzen master, with pump at 70% and fans at 60% 65% to loud for my taste. I notice also that in that case all the cores wont go over 3.552 ghz, with the power plan on 90% minimun frecuency all the cores get to 3.7 ghz with some ones bursting until 4.2 ghz or a little higher. Im pretty happy with the results so far. but also im waiting on a new vga to stress a little more the system. i havent done any fine tunning, i have seen the vcore go up until 1.482 or close to that in some light use case when cores go up over 4.1 ghz
Click to expand...

Ha, glad to see I am not alone. Aside from fixing the bugs and having a more stable platform, I kind of don't want to keep putting in my OC settings every 5 minutes lol. I am grateful the BIOS updates are coming quickly but as far as settling with an OC it can be a pain. Very much looking forward to getting more stable and hopefully getting the CPU to approx 4.1, that would make me happy. Will see how temps go.

So far with my H115i Corsair AIO with Thermal Grizzly TIM, the temps look promising BUT we will wait and see what happens when we start cranking the voltage. What kind of voltage are we seeing to attain 4/4.1Ghz ?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Am I the only one waiting for the BIOS to reach further maturity before REALLY overclocking ? I did consider Overclocking as soon as I got the rig built but decided to wait for the kinks to be ironed out stability wise. Anyone else decide to do that ?


TBH ThreadRipper even now is a dream compared with Ryzen.

It was a few weeks IIRC before ProcODT got exposed in UEFI and Fail_CNT (the count for how many times memory training is attempted on fail). Then we didn't have access to RAM timings and RAM dividers above 3200MHz for few months. There were other things as well which were this long a wait on Ryzen/C6H.

There are other things I have noted as well. For example on ZE if I do a CPU Core ratio OC from Extreme Tweaker page CPU isn't locked at that frequency, where as on C6H it still will do that. On ZE it's like a PState 0 OC.

Then on C6H/Ryzen PState 0 did not allow higher VID than default, when customizing in AMD CBS, other wise you had weird locked clock states in OS. Where as on ZE if I customize Pstate 0 it does allow VID increase, not gone above 1.3V yet though as my testing has been diverted to RAM tweaking for now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> Anyway, I just dropped my Zenith back in the identical hardware profile as the Fatality had. That means literally pulling wires, moving the CPU over, and plugging back in. Installed drivers. First thing I noticed is that the Zenith runs about 10 degrees cooler. Thought it might be sensor usage, but same monitoring softwares all show about a 10 degree delta at idle. Fatality = 24 C, Zenith, 12 C


The idle temps seem wrong. What UEFI / OLED FW and apps used for monitoring?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> As a thought exercise, I'm also wondering how many "unstable" overclocks at 4.0 are due entirely to V-droop and incorrect usage of Load Line Calibration. If you ever track the CPU speed and voltages as it changes on "Auto", you can assess the voltage spans required at each clock rate. Anytime it goes near or above 4.0 Ghz, voltage is above 1.4, even very rarely hitting 1.5. Wouldn't this suggest that the CPU is much more tolerant to those voltages than we may believe?


AM4 has a loose LL spec, there are posts of this fact by The Stilt linked in OP of my Ryzen Essential thread, I believe TR is similar from some testing I've done.

Set a manual VCORE of 1.3V, load 1 core using Statuscore, you will see you get ~1.3V, then as you load more cores you'll see it drop more and more. You'll observe LL effect in action.

The voltages of ~1.5V you note when CPU is at stock and boosting due to PB/XFR is total differing case to when we OC. At stock the CPU is power limited, so it will not cross that threshold or be throttled. A small number of cores will be boosting, so power draw will be lower vs OC.

When we OC the power limit is removed, we are doing an all cores OC, x app could create a load draw through silicon that could potentially be detrimental.

This is why on Ryzen the AMD reviewers/OC guides suggest lower voltage for OC vs what we see at stock when PB/XFR occurs.


----------



## nycgtr

Not a huge ram buff. I noticed this b die 3200 cl 16 kit I got is just ridiculous. I can run 14-14-14-34 @ 3200 or 15-15-15-35 @ 3333 without errors. Not sure which one to stick with.


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Not a huge ram buff. I noticed this b die 3200 cl 16 kit I got is just ridiculous. I can run 14-14-14-34 @ 3200 or 15-15-15-35 @ 3333 without errors. Not sure which one to stick with.


Lower CAS with 3200 is probably more beneficial. 3200 is the TR4 point of diminishing returns.


----------



## ssateneth

So, seems like the go-to thread for TR stuff, so I'll bite. MSI board seems to have the same knobs and sliders as ASUS as far as I can tell, since it's AGESA doing all that stuff.

I got the RAM in my sig. Samsung b-die, dual rank. As far as I can tell, the RAM is happy enough to run at the speeds I set. It's the memory controller (or infinity fabric?) that is throwing me for a loop. CPU cooling is very strong, sometimes sub-ambient coolant, depending on weather outside. 2933 right now is the -guaranteed- stable speed I can get. I can run memory tests as much as I want (HCI, GSAT, whatever) and it won't throw any errors. Sitting on 3200 for the moment with partially tuned timings (Some timings are too low and violate some rules, I'll fix them later though. Tcwl is high, but maybe has something to do with Trdwr)



But the higher my RAM freq is set, the more frequent I get BSOD's of various stop codes (DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL, SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION, KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE, and others), usually when the system is not loaded. SoC voltage doesn't seem to matter as I've cranked it up to 1.25v to no avail (Though someone mentioned gigabyte says up to 1.35v is ok?). The CAD settings seem to have strong impact. PROCODT is important, I've needed to set 60 ohms to get 3333 to POST, and CAD resistances to 40 ohms to allow more reliable POSTing, but the BSOD's are just stumping me. There are some other resistance values (CKE?) but haven't seen those talked about much. 3333 I've had GSAT run overnight fine with no errors caught but a little time after it finishes, the PC BSOD and reboots.

Any ideas? I can get 3466 to reliably POST as well, but loading OS is a whole other ball o wax.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Not a huge ram buff. I noticed this b die 3200 cl 16 kit I got is just ridiculous. I can run 14-14-14-34 @ 3200 or 15-15-15-35 @ 3333 without errors. Not sure which one to stick with.


have you run any tests to see? I'm gonna go out on a limb, I'd say tighter timings.


----------



## bummerboy

bios 801 is making my windows ******ed. i thought this would be a good one, end up all kind of input (keyboard, mouse) is becoming laggy. anybody experiencing this with 801?


----------



## Turok916

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> bios 801 is making my windows ******ed. i thought this would be a good one, end up all kind of input (keyboard, mouse) is becoming laggy. anybody experiencing this with 801?


0 lag of any kind (logitech g110 keyboard, logitech g503 mouse, also a microsoft hd camera, usb headphones) I was throwing some moderate use yesterday and playing with a driver for my plantronics gamecom 780 to see if that driver (official from them but it say beta) dont give me any problem. so far so good.

Also yesterday the cam software updated and I loose my previous config (shame on you nzxt) and I think now the temps reported on tje software are different, for example the liquid temp is around 3°C less than what Hwinfo report. any way I can pass the 59.x°C with no overclock. I want to optimize the vcore but the system has been rock solid so I dont want to ruin anything.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> I am on BIOS 9910 I think. I can get to 2933 stable at 4.0 with 1.325V. I have gotten 2133 to run with 64GB 8x8GB DRAM running with diffrent RAM, but Overclocking and filling all slots, I could not get close to rated RAM speed with all slots filled. I would be happy for now with my 64GB at 3200 and a 4.0 OC. I am almost there. I will try the latest BIOS and see what happens.


Same kit as the two of you. I started with 9960 and had no issues getting the speed and timings. now on 0801 all good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> You going to kill the poor thing., I hope you have a good massive cooler


Probably need an A/C unit and equally waterblocked VRM for that ya.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> bios 801 is making my windows ******ed. i thought this would be a good one, end up all kind of input (keyboard, mouse) is becoming laggy. anybody experiencing this with 801?


The 801 bios has been the most stable imo. No issues whatsoever I'm just waiting on a replacement riser cable to complete my build to where I can test ttpush the limits of everything.


----------



## cpufrost

Anyone have success using a pair of nvme ssds on the DIMM riser card in RAID0?

Having all sorts of issues trying to load Win10 on this.


----------



## Paprika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpufrost*
> 
> Anyone have success using a pair of nvme ssds on the DIMM riser card in RAID0?
> 
> Having all sorts of issues trying to load Win10 on this.


What bios?


----------



## vsimone67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpufrost*
> 
> Anyone have success using a pair of nvme ssds on the DIMM riser card in RAID0?
> 
> Having all sorts of issues trying to load Win10 on this.


Yes, I created it last night and have been tweaking it. I have 3 960 EVO;s in RAID 0, so far I have not had any issues. Question, if you have Samsnung NVMe's did you install their driver? I read a post that this driver nukes your system.


----------



## Ovidius

I'm running a Raid 0 array of two Samsung 960s on the DIMM riser with the 0801 bios. Haven't had any real problems (turned off the CSM, set up the array in the bios and loaded the 3 AMD drivers during Windows install - I did have to iteratively return to the driver folder after loading each driver for the next driver to appear).

The only weirdness I'm seen is in ATTO Disk Benchmark with Direct I/O enabled - for some reason at low block sizes it returns awful read performance (turning off Direct I/O resolves the issue). Would be curious to know if anyone else has seen the same issue.

I didn't install the Samsung driver so no idea what that would do.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quick question for all you who have already starting OC'ing their TR CPU's.

I am currently Overclocked to 4Ghz but running only 4 Cores, I am running Real Bench Stress test at 1.4v core and my load temps are between 53 and 55c is that ok ? I picked 1.4 as my first Vcore as it showed 1.375 in the BIOS under Auto at 40x multi. I wanted to work from 1.4v downwards.

Has anyone managed to operate all 16 cores at 4Ghz Stable at decent temps ?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quick question for all you who have already starting OC'ing their TR CPU's.
> 
> I am currently Overclocked to 4Ghz but running only 4 Cores, I am running Real Bench Stress test at 1.4v core and my load temps are between 53 and 55c is that ok ? I picked 1.4 as my first Vcore as it showed 1.375 in the BIOS under Auto at 40x multi. I wanted to work from 1.4v downwards.
> 
> Has anyone managed to operate all 16 cores at 4Ghz Stable at decent temps ?


53-55 on load. Bro what kinda cooling are you using. That's like 6600k temps on water.


----------



## cpufrost

I'm getting expected STR numbers but random i/o is sad. AS-SSD, Anvil scores dropped significantly because of this.
I'll probably just go back to a single 2TB on the riser card TBH.


----------



## cpufrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vsimone67*
> 
> Yes, I created it last night and have been tweaking it. I have 3 960 EVO;s in RAID 0, so far I have not had any issues. Question, if you have Samsnung NVMe's did you install their driver? I read a post that this driver nukes your system.


You shouldn't load any other drivers than AMD. If you do, yes it's likely to get the dreaded INACESSIBLE BOOT DEVICE stop message.

What exactly are you tweaking. I see no settings for stripe size or similar.


----------



## vsimone67

Just adding software and applying all the necessary patches. You are correct there really is nothing to do for that but I am making sure I have everything necessary.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quick question for all you who have already starting OC'ing their TR CPU's.
> 
> I am currently Overclocked to 4Ghz but running only 4 Cores, I am running Real Bench Stress test at 1.4v core and my load temps are between 53 and 55c is that ok ? I picked 1.4 as my first Vcore as it showed 1.375 in the BIOS under Auto at 40x multi. I wanted to work from 1.4v downwards.
> 
> Has anyone managed to operate all 16 cores at 4Ghz Stable at decent temps ?
> 
> 
> 
> 53-55 on load. Bro what kinda cooling are you using. That's like 6600k temps on water.
Click to expand...

I am using a Corsair H115i AIO with a push pull fan configuration and Grizzly Kryonaut TIM.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> I am using a Corsair H115i AIO with a push pull fan configuration and Grizzly Kryonaut TIM.


What is your ambient I am curious, I've never heard of threadripper @ 55c on load when oced from any user or review. My ambient is 27c aprox and with a 1.3v @ 4.0 .95v soc I am at 75c load with an EK tr block hooked up to a 360 on a dedicated cpu loop. When I had the same settings on a h110 it couldnt even keep it under 85c on load.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

My ambient, good question, will have to check. I had my CPU temp readings from both the onboard Motherboard display and Asus AI Suite. So perhaps a misread ? I would be surprised as I'm on the latest 0803 BIOS which has not been reported to have temp read issues.

As I say, I only have 4 cores enabled when stress testing. Will investigate further and report back ambient temp.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> My ambient, good question, will have to check. I had my CPU temp readings from both the onboard Motherboard display and Asus AI Suite. So perhaps a misread ? I would be surprised as I'm on the latest 0803 BIOS which has not been reported to have temp read issues.
> 
> As I say, I only have 4 cores enabled when stress testing. Will investigate further and report back ambient temp.


Never turned off any cores so I wouldn't know it's effect but yeah about 70c is average for 4.0 on load on custom water from what I've seen.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> My ambient, good question, will have to check. I had my CPU temp readings from both the onboard Motherboard display and Asus AI Suite. So perhaps a misread ? I would be surprised as I'm on the latest 0803 BIOS which has not been reported to have temp read issues.
> 
> As I say, I only have 4 cores enabled when stress testing. Will investigate further and report back ambient temp.


4ghz full load on 16 cores for me is in the high 50's. 1.365v

But I am also using a custom EK loop with 480mm extreme radiator, ambient temp low 20's


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 4ghz full load on 16 cores for me is in the high 50's. 1.365v
> 
> But I am also using a custom EK loop with 480mm extreme radiator, ambient temp low 20's


What's your ambient? I don't see how we have similar setups and my voltage is lower than yours but we are so far temp wise. My temps are in line with hardocp test of 2 x399 blocks


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> What's your ambient? I don't see how we have similar setups and my voltage is lower than yours but we are so far temp wise. My temps are in line with hardocp test of 2 x399 blocks


Well more like 66ish after a long realbench :3, with ~22c ambient. Think those are just spikes tho. Average more like 62c.

Stock temps can get up to 45c


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> What's your ambient? I don't see how we have similar setups and my voltage is lower than yours but we are so far temp wise. My temps are in line with hardocp test of 2 x399 blocks
> 
> 
> 
> Well more like 66ish after a long realbench :3, with ~22c ambient. Think those are just spikes tho. Average more like 62c.
> 
> Stock temps can get up to 45c
Click to expand...

Nice Temps. I myself need to do more testing to see if my Temps are accurate as they seem to good to be true...but so far I cannot see what or anything that is wrong.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Well more like 66ish after a long realbench :3, with ~22c ambient. Think those are just spikes tho. Average more like 62c.
> 
> Stock temps can get up to 45c


When my ambient is in the 26c -27c range I get idle of 38c and load of 75-76c max. I don't think a 5c ambient drop would make such a huge difference. Did you mess with sensemi?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> When my ambient is in the 26c -27c range I get idle of 38c and load of 75-76c max. I don't think a 5c ambient drop would make such a huge difference. Did you mess with sensemi?


no all that stuff is stock. I idle 25-27c. I tried messing with Sense MI but it never worked, but since the bios makes temps match Tdie theres no point now.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> no all that stuff is stock. I idle 25-27c. I tried messing with Sense MI but it never worked, but since the bios makes temps match Tdie theres no point now.


25c idle for threadripper? Something feels awfully wrong man. Unless it's my block that's messed up. I've checked the seating and spread a few times prior and all was good.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> 25c idle for threadripper? Something feels awfully wrong man.


all my stuff is golden, what can I say /shrug :3 Idle power consumption is also around 150w

Are you on 0801 as well?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> all my stuff is golden, what can I say /shrug :3 Idle power consumption is also around 150w
> 
> Are you on 0801 as well?


I'm on the latest bios. I also have a second 1950x and gaming 7 build coming along. I have another ek tr block for that. That build is also a 480 dedicated for the cpu guess I will see how that one is. I haven't bent the hardline for that build yet.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I'm on the latest bios. I also have a second 1950x and gaming 7 build coming along. I have another ek tr block for that. That build is also a 480 dedicated for the cpu guess I will see how that one is. I haven't bent the hardline for that build yet.





ghetto rig, soft "futanari" tubing, water res uncomfortablly close to mobo, horrible cable management, one fan backwards :3 terrible choice of case... not finished. :3


----------



## Reikoji

For future reference, does PCI-E x16_1 have to be the primary GPU slot, or can it it be PCI-Ex16_3 on this board?


----------



## gupsterg

@nycgtr

I bought the cheapest rads going, MagiCool G2 Slim 360mm, £39 per rad. Seemed pretty decent for price from the review I read on xtremerigs. I also went for the cheapest fans, Arctic Cooling F12 PWM, £4 a piece.

I'm using AS5 spread by card on IHS and I also filled the bolts on EK TR block, link to post with photos.

Case is Dark Base 900, with front panel as full mesh mod, as temps other wise would be too high.

UEFI 0046 I tested P95 v28.1 12K "run in place" at stock and 3.9GHz 1.3V, room ambient 22°C.





I only ran the 3.9GHz 1.3V for 7min as felt that was too toasty. I believe P95 v29.2 build 4 is cooler for that test, I will rerun it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> For future reference, does PCI-E x16_1 have to be the primary GPU slot, or can it it be PCI-Ex16_3 on this board?


Ref page 1-7 of manual and thread from here.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @nycgtr
> 
> I bought the cheapest rads going, MagiCool G2 Slim 360mm, £39 per rad. Seemed pretty decent for price from the review I read on xtremerigs. I also went for the cheapest fans, Arctic Cooling F12 PWM, £4 a piece.
> 
> I'm using AS5 spread by card on IHS and I also filled the bolts on EK TR block, link to post with photos.
> 
> Case is Dark Base 900, with front panel as full mesh mod, as temps other wise would be too high.
> 
> UEFI 0046 I tested P95 v28.1 12K "run in place" at stock and 3.9GHz 1.3V, room ambient 22°C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only ran the 3.9GHz 1.3V for 7min as felt that was too toasty. I believe P95 v29.2 build 4 is cooler for that test, I will rerun it.
> Ref page 1-7 of manual and thread from here.


sweet. Future WB'd Vega 64 can go there and be primary adapter.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @nycgtr
> 
> I bought the cheapest rads going, MagiCool G2 Slim 360mm, £39 per rad. Seemed pretty decent for price from the review I read on xtremerigs. I also went for the cheapest fans, Arctic Cooling F12 PWM, £4 a piece.
> 
> I'm using AS5 spread by card on IHS and I also filled the bolts on EK TR block, link to post with photos.
> 
> Case is Dark Base 900, with front panel as full mesh mod, as temps other wise would be too high.
> 
> UEFI 0046 I tested P95 v28.1 12K "run in place" at stock and 3.9GHz 1.3V, room ambient 22°C.
> 
> I only ran the 3.9GHz 1.3V for 7min as felt that was too toasty. I believe P95 v29.2 build 4 is cooler for that test, I will rerun it.
> Ref page 1-7 of manual and thread from here.


Thanks for your post. This is very much inline with my temps with a few degree higher ambient.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> sweet. Future WB'd Vega 64 can go there and be primary adapter.


NP







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Thanks for your post. This is very much inline with my temps with a few degree higher ambient.


NP








.

UEFI 0801, Sense MI Skew: Disabled, P95 v29.2 build 4 12K "run in place" at stock and 3.9GHz 1.3V, room ambient 24°C, again DB9 with all panels and mesh mod.





Near enough ~6°C lower tDIE than v28.1 on 3.9GHz 1.3V and I have ~2°C higher ambient.

I'll try SmallFFT preset with higher RAM usage. P95 small K is worst case for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Not a huge ram buff. I noticed this b die 3200 cl 16 kit I got is just ridiculous. I can run 14-14-14-34 @ 3200 or 15-15-15-35 @ 3333 without errors. Not sure which one to stick with.


I am finding it hard to tighten up 3333MHz







, not given up yet, will release more data soon







. I believe 3200MHz C14 would be better, also depends on "test case" if you see the gain.

BTW above P95 testing is still with rig not switched off since 29th Sep. Been doing a mini foldathon as well.



The 40hrs is last section of run IIRC I had a 12hrs run prior, will have to check logs. Even if I miss FreeSync from having gone nVidia currently [email protected] is efficient/cracking PPD on GTX 1080.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> UEFI 0801, Sense MI Skew: Disabled, P95 v29.2 build 4 12K "run in place" at stock and 3.9GHz 1.3V, room ambient 24°C, again DB9 with all panels and mesh mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Near enough ~6°C lower tDIE than v28.1 on 3.9GHz 1.3V and I have ~2°C higher ambient.
> 
> I'll try SmallFFT preset with higher RAM usage. P95 small K is worst case for me.
> I am finding it hard to tighten up 3333MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , not given up yet, will release more data soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I believe 3200MHz C14 would be better, also depends on "test case" if you see the gain.
> 
> BTW above P95 testing is still with rig not switched off since 29th Sep. Been doing a mini foldathon as well.
> 
> 
> 
> The 40hrs is last section of run IIRC I had a 12hrs run prior, will have to check logs. Even if I miss FreeSync from having gone nVidia currently [email protected] is efficient/cracking PPD on GTX 1080.


What is your front and top Radiators cooling?


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovidius*
> 
> I'm running a Raid 0 array of two Samsung 960s on the DIMM riser with the 0801 bios. Haven't had any real problems (turned off the CSM, set up the array in the bios and loaded the 3 AMD drivers during Windows install - I did have to iteratively return to the driver folder after loading each driver for the next driver to appear).
> 
> The only weirdness I'm seen is in ATTO Disk Benchmark with Direct I/O enabled - for some reason at low block sizes it returns awful read performance (turning off Direct I/O resolves the issue). Would be curious to know if anyone else has seen the same issue.
> 
> I didn't install the Samsung driver so no idea what that would do.


So I'm on the Taichi and I configured an array. Started windows installation and it attempted to use whatever drivers it already had. I then forced it to read the raid drivers and got three devices (they all said bottom device). Tried loading all 3 sequentially and it just sees three drives that don't support installing windows.

Did you have to sacrifice a chicken or something? I must have missed a step.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> What is your front and top Radiators cooling?


Loop is simple serial :-

EK XRES 140 REVO D5 PWM > MSI GTX 1080 EK X > EK TR block > Top rad (temp sensor on inlet, fans as exhaust) > Front rad (temp sensor on outlet, fans as intake).

Each rad has 3x AC F12 PWM, then case has Silent Wings 3 PWM 140mm 1000RPM as exhaust.

Coolant is ~20% mix of Mayhems XT-1 Clear with distilled water, EK ZMT 16/10mm tubing, Barrow fittings.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> EK XRES 140 REVO D5 PWM > MSI GTX 1080 EK X > EK TR block >










well theres your problem right thar









If it were me i would have gone Res -> pump -> GPU -> rad -> TR block -> rad ->, or just made separate loops which I plan to do.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well theres your problem right thar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it were me i would have gone Res -> pump -> GPU -> rad -> TR block -> rad ->, or just made separate loops which I plan to do.


Don't see the problem with his loop order. Loop order for the most part doesnt matter outside of res before pump.


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well theres your problem right thar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it were me i would have gone Res -> pump -> GPU -> rad -> TR block -> rad ->, or just made separate loops which I plan to do.


At least I've got the right idea then








That's the layout for my build. Planning it at the moment while waiting on the CPU block. Will have it running on air in a few days hopefully. Just waiting on airmail RAM


----------



## gupsterg

@Reikoji

As stated by nycgtr the info I have read all suggest loop order doesn't matter. As this was my 1st WC build I also read a few threads on compares of tubing size, again info showed not much variance.

As stated you can see I have temp sensor before water enter both rads, T_Sensor1 and then once water has been through both rads, T_Sensor2, do "we" see a vast difference between each?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Don't see the problem with his loop order. Loop order for the most part doesnt matter outside of res before pump.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Reikoji
> 
> As stated by nycgtr the info I have read all suggest loop order doesn't matter. As this was my 1st WC build I also read a few threads on compares of tubing size, again info showed not much variance.
> 
> As stated you can see I have temp sensor before water enter both rads, T_Sensor1 and then once water has been through both rads, T_Sensor2, do "we" see a vast difference between each?


Ive never seen giving the a 2nd part in the looped warmed water from another part as a good way to go about the loop. It may all be able to be cooled by whatever radiator(s) you have, but one part is going to be hotter than it needs to be. Especially if you're running your GPU up, you're no longer cooling your TR with ambient water temp, its now heated. I also don't agree with intake radiators into closed cases. Just a lot of hot air being pushed through now.

But, this is my first loop too, so what do I know. If multiple websites give the ok... I'll still give each part its own rad without crossing either way. Seems to be working in my case.


----------



## gupsterg

In the P95 testing GPU is not under load







, please view screenies again, it's sipping power at ~<20W. You'll also note GPU temp is rising as water temp increase from TR being under load, the peak GPU clocks, watts, are one of pulse when HWiNFO opens 1st then "nVidia Performance Limit - Utilization" kicks in as card is not under load, so see "average" watts,etc for GPU to verify what "heat" it adds to loop in this testing.

Please would you do a like for like test?


----------



## Reikoji

How long?


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Ive never seen giving the a 2nd part in the looped warmed water from another part as a good way to go about the loop. It may all be able to be cooled by whatever radiator(s) you have, but one part is going to be hotter than it needs to be. Especially if you're running your GPU up, you're no longer cooling your TR with ambient water temp, its now heated. I also don't agree with intake radiators into closed cases. Just a lot of hot air being pushed through now.
> 
> But, this is my first loop too, so what do I know. If multiple websites give the ok... I'll still give each part its own rad without crossing either way. Seems to be working in my case.


Would like to jump in and say that while heat dump is a thing, in a loop with proper flow rate the fluid temperature will normalise. Your talking in most cases a 1-2c bump on full load with parts in serial







.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> Would like to jump in and say that while heat dump is a thing, in a loop with proper flow rate the fluid temperature will normalise. Your talking in most cases a 1-2c bump on full load with parts in serial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Seems about right. Been running that test, 3.9ghz 1.3v, for about 20min now and CPU wont break 67c, 66.5 on both Tdie now. I am still concerned about what the effect would be while the GPU and other parts prior to the CPU were to be at full load simultaneously.

Confirmed a fan over the VRM will do wonders too. few seconds of holding a fan over VRM dropped more than 5c.


----------



## gupsterg

@Reikoji

10min is fine







, in post 895 1st/2nd screenie is as guided in post 904. 1st screenie in post 895 is stock CPU, 2nd 3.9GHz 1.3V.

Just did RB stress mode 3.9GHz, the GPU is not OC'd by me, nVidia Boost 3.0 is taking it to 19xxMHz as card is within temps/power limits.

Room temp ~23.5C on my digital room stat.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













You'll note in 3rd screenie CPU will unload in RB, so the average is pretty relevant as well as current/max, etc. I was not viewing wall plug meter systematically, but seeing max of 455W which is higher than just P95 on CPU.

HWiNFO CSV for RB run.

RB_3.9_23.5C.zip 91k .zip file


Just doing stock CPU now







.

The ZE can take 4 temp sensors without using addon board in box, I may get a sensor for where water exit GPU block and CPU block







.


----------



## Reikoji

after a about 25min


----------



## gupsterg

Thank you for share and your time







.

So you're ~2C lower than me, you have open air case vs my closed with just front as mesh, some plus in my case situation and some in yours, for context of temps.

Any idea on room ambient?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Thank you for share and your time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So you're ~2C lower than me, you have open air case vs my closed with just front as mesh, some plus in my case situation and some in yours, for context of temps.
> 
> Any idea on room ambient?


should be about 22c. i leave the ac on, even in the winter :3. Actually colder, ac set to 68f. usually have it at 63f



15m realbench, 32gb ram.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Seems about right. Been running that test, 3.9ghz 1.3v, for about 20min now and CPU wont break 67c, 66.5 on both Tdie now. I am still concerned about what the effect would be while the GPU and other parts prior to the CPU were to be at full load simultaneously.
> 
> Confirmed a fan over the VRM will do wonders too. few seconds of holding a fan over VRM dropped more than 5c.


Even with a rad in between components you will still see the loop come up to a steady temperature as you are not removing all of the heat when you hit the radiator. I am probably not doing a very good job of explaining it but your fluid will not hit heat saturation under normal conditions.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> should be about 22c. i leave the ac on, even in the winter :3. Actually colder, ac set to 68f. usually have it at 63f
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15m realbench, 32gb ram.


+rep







.

Compare of 3.9GHz 1.3V RB stress:

My setup 30min 16GB, max: ~65C aver.: ~58C.
Your setup 15min 32GB, max: ~63C aver.: ~58C.

Again so close, thanks again







.

Stock 1950X RB, room ambient ~23.1C.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









HWiNFO CSV

RB_Stock_23.1C.zip 97k .zip file


@jarble

+rep







.

I'll dig up links I saved when researching, matches your info shares








.


----------



## Turok916

Guys here are my Ryzen Timing Checker Screenshot in case some one need it.



I haven't optimized anything (being busy at work), I would like to maintain my TR at stock but with optimized vcore to avoid temp spikes (haven't hit 60° C yet under stress load)


----------



## Ovidius

Quote:


> So I'm on the Taichi and I configured an array. Started windows installation and it attempted to use whatever drivers it already had. I then forced it to read the raid drivers and got three devices (they all said bottom device). Tried loading all 3 sequentially and it just sees three drives that don't support installing windows.
> 
> Did you have to sacrifice a chicken or something? I must have missed a step.


I probably would have gone with the chicken sacrifice if it hadn't worked but thankfully wasn't necessary.

In BIOS 0801 went to:

Advanced/AMD PBS and set NVME Raid mode to enabled
Boot/CSM/Launch CSM to disabled (then reboot)
Advanced/RaidXpert2 Configuration Utility to create the array

Booted to windows install from USB, loaded drivers also from USB. Oddly, unlike what you're describing the first time that I went to add the driver only one was listed, going back to the same folder showed two more with slightly different names (both of which I loaded individually). They all definitely had different names though.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> 25c idle for threadripper? Something feels awfully wrong man. Unless it's my block that's messed up. I've checked the seating and spread a few times prior and all was good.


I issue around the same and spike from time to time to 30c or so. I ran a stress test for about hrs last night and my max temp was like 52.3c. That is with my cpu art 4ghz around 1.36v.


----------



## Mara25x

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone could help me get a stable overclock to 4 GHz on my 1950X.

Hardware Info Below,

CPU: AMD Threadripper 1950X
RAM: 64 GB G.Skill F4-3600C17-16GTZR
HDD: 1 TB Samsung 960 EVO Pro
GPU: Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Poseidon
PSU: EVGA 1000 T2
17 Corsair 120mm & 140mm Fans

RAM is currently running @ 3200 MHz since this is the max I can get it to run for now.

Custom Water Cool - 2 Separate Loops

CPU Loop - Reservoir > D5 PUMP > CPU > 420 EK Rad > Reservoir | Push & Pull
GPU Loop - Reservoir > D5 PUMP > GPU > 360 60mm EK RAD > Reservoir | Push & Pull

I have managed to get it stable to 3.9 GHz @ 1.376 on all cores, verified after an 80 min prime test and temps do not go over 39 C.
Usually Load the ODCP > Lower the RAM Speed > Set The Core Speed > Set The Core Voltage.

Please let me know if there are any significant changes that need to be done.

EDIT: Forgot to mention that I have increased the voltage gradually up to 1.5 with no luck.

Below are a couple of pictures if interested.


----------



## Yock

Anyone here running with a NZXT Kraken X52?
I'm looking to buy a Lian Li PC-011 but the case only has room for a 240mm radiator and i can't afford a custom look atm.

Just wondering how the X52 would perform.


----------



## nycgtr

First of all nice loop. Second 1.5v... Your looking to fry your chip on water. Also your temp reading is off. 39c in prime is not possible on water.


----------



## Mara25x

Thanks for the reply.

What other settings other than a vcore voltage should I be adjusting?

I know the previous bios revisions were providing the wrong temp but even after updating to the latest rev. 801 and cmos clear is still giving me 12C idle.


----------



## TheScarecow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mara25x*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> What other settings other than a vcore voltage should I be adjusting?
> 
> I know the previous bios revisions were providing the wrong temp but even after updating to the latest rev. 801 and cmos clear is still giving me 12C idle.


use a program like HWinfo for getting the correct temperature info for TR


----------



## Mara25x

I am using HWinfo as well but it provides me with the same temps read out.


----------



## TheScarecow

well I'll be damned, what on earth did you break


----------



## twitchyzero

TR4 T20 screws on mobo...are they shipped from factory over-torqued?

granted I haven't watched the how-to vids yet...having difficulty opening 2 very different boards (i don't have the valve-looking screwdriver that came with the retail CPUs...just a small pen-sized ones used for screwing together glasses frame hinge)


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> TR4 T20 screws on mobo...are they shipped from factory over-torqued?
> 
> granted I haven't watched the how-to vids yet...having difficulty opening 2 very different boards (i don't have the valve-looking screwdriver that came with the retail CPUs...just a small pen-sized ones used for screwing together glasses frame hinge)


Not that I'm aware of. Also, the Torx tool that comes with the CPUs is definitely larger than a pen-sized screwdriver, so you'll have a bigger lever while screwing and unscrewing. That's probably the reason why you're having problems unscrewing socket screws.


----------



## Mara25x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheScarecow*
> 
> well I'll be damned, what on earth did you break


Lol! Not sure if that is sarcasm or am I reading the wrong one?


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mara25x*
> 
> Lol! Not sure if that is sarcasm or am I reading the wrong one?


You are reading the correct one 
tCTL = tDIE + 27 degrees Celcius, so those things check out.

Try jumping back from UEFI 0801 to 0603 and then back again to 0801 and see if anything changes.
I read (believe it was on the ROG forum) that some person had to do that several times to get Aura things working again.

Edit: the sensor CPU (socket) on your motherboard seems to give a more reasonable reading.


----------



## gupsterg

@Mara25x

You have updated OLED FW? there has been a post before in thread where member update UEFI but not OLED FW and had incorrect temps.

Also try Sense MI Skew: Disabled, found in Extreme Tweaker > Tweakers Paradise.


----------



## Vipercat

Another crap bios from Asus 701. Are they ever going to get this right.
Thosen't work all.

Same problem's as before.

High temp reading
OLED reading incorrect
Memory issues again

They make AMD look bad.


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> Another crap bios from Asus 701. Are they ever going to get this right.
> Thosen't work all.
> 
> Same problem's as before.
> 
> High temp reading
> OLED reading incorrect
> Memory issues again
> 
> They make AMD look bad.


Grab the 0801 BIOS, the 0701 has been outdated for a while now.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

So after some investigation and using HWInfo, yeah my temps at 4Ghz are not acceptable lol. So I am going to play with the voltage a little. Is it only the Vcore I should concern myself with ? I am coming from Intel so I am just checking.

Furthermore, are there any better AIO Cooling setups yet with full TR IHS coverage ? I see there is the Enermax Liqtech TR4 360, But checking my options as it would need to be a 280mm Rad.

Thanks !


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> So after some investigation and using HWInfo, yeah my temps at 4Ghz are not acceptable lol. So I am going to play with the voltage a little. Is it only the Vcore I should concern myself with ? I am coming from Intel so I am just checking.
> 
> Furthermore, are there any better AIO Cooling setups yet with full TR IHS coverage ?
> 
> Thanks !


Can't help ya with the first point yet, but AIO wise no. There's none with full IHS coverage and even the triple rad 360 AIO's are outperformed by the Noctua U14S TR Edition currently. There maybe some soon, but I haven't heard of any rumblings to support it (Asetek probably can't be bothered and they sue anyone with an alternate AIO solution).

I'd still recommend custom loop for one of these.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> So after some investigation and using HWInfo, yeah my temps at 4Ghz are not acceptable lol. So I am going to play with the voltage a little. Is it only the Vcore I should concern myself with ? I am coming from Intel so I am just checking.
> 
> Furthermore, are there any better AIO Cooling setups yet with full TR IHS coverage ?
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> Can't help ya with the first point yet, but AIO wise no. There's none with full IHS coverage and even the triple rad 360 AIO's are outperformed by the Noctua U14S TR Edition currently. There maybe some soon, but I haven't heard of any rumblings to support it (Asetek probably can't be bothered and they sue anyone with an alternate AIO solution).
> 
> I'd still recommend custom loop for one of these.
Click to expand...

Nice, I will check out the Noctua review.

*EDIT* First bummer with the NH-U14S TR4-SP3 is that it blocks the first PCI-E slot on the Zenith


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Yeah I ran into that too, can always use it for the 10GB Ethernet card and use the X16 3 slot instead. Not the best solution but it's the best of the AIO/Air coolers currently.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I ran into that too, can always use it for the 10GB Ethernet card and use the X16 3 slot instead. Not the best solution but it's the best of the AIO/Air coolers currently.
Click to expand...

Yeah that is my thinking, I am just trying to find a review on the Noctua AMD Threadripper NH-U14S TR4 SP3 CPU Air Cooler. I would like to see some numbers lol.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Yeah that is my thinking, I am just trying to find a review on the Noctua AMD Threadripper NH-U14S TR4 SP3 CPU Air Cooler. I would like to see some numbers lol.


Google translated review of computerbase.de
LegitReviews test


----------



## TrixX

Hardwarecannucks did a video review of it too.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Nice one, thanks guys. That is an impressive cooler considering it is air. Furthermore comparing against the MASSIVE Enermax Liqtech AIO it still holds its own without the extra headache of setting up an AIO. Looks like I will get a Noctua and some more Grizzly. Definitely going to get the extra fan though as I would want to run a push/pull config.

With such a large coldplate I will be spreading a lot of grizzly TIM.


----------



## TheScarecow

So how do you put Pstate Overclocking on?


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovidius*
> 
> I probably would have gone with the chicken sacrifice if it hadn't worked but thankfully wasn't necessary.
> 
> In BIOS 0801 went to:
> 
> Advanced/AMD PBS and set NVME Raid mode to enabled
> Boot/CSM/Launch CSM to disabled (then reboot)
> Advanced/RaidXpert2 Configuration Utility to create the array
> 
> Booted to windows install from USB, loaded drivers also from USB. Oddly, unlike what you're describing the first time that I went to add the driver only one was listed, going back to the same folder showed two more with slightly different names (both of which I loaded individually). They all definitely had different names though.


Yeah something is definitely off with my setup. The OS shouldn't have even been able to see the v drives until I loaded the driver. I did everything else you did (turn off CSM, build the array), but windows acted like no RAID was present.

Where did you download the driver?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Oh dear, realised the Noctua may not fit well, I cannot move my GPU down a slot as it is 2.5 Slots in height and running SLI, meaning the card physically does not fit trying to move it down. I know the Noctua has the ability to move upwards by 6mm but will that be enough.

*Edit*

Going to go with the Enermax Liqtech 360 as it fits my needs better and it means I can keep my SLI config


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Oh dear, realised the Noctua may not fit well, I cannot move my GPU down a slot as it is 2.5 Slots in height and running SLI, meaning the card physically does not fit trying to move it down. I know the Noctua has the ability to move upwards by 6mm but will that be enough.
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> Going to go with the Enermax Liqtech 360 as it fits my needs better and it means I can keep my SLI config


Bugger...


----------



## Ovidius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Yeah something is definitely off with my setup. The OS shouldn't have even been able to see the v drives until I loaded the driver. I did everything else you did (turn off CSM, build the array), but windows acted like no RAID was present.
> 
> Where did you download the driver?


Actually the OS was able to see my drives as well prior to loading the driver. Believe that when it started I could see each drive individually, when I loaded the first driver the individual drives disappeared (still couldn't see the raid drive), when I loaded the second driver the raid drive reappeared and then I loaded the third driver just for good measure.

Downloaded the driver from:
http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/NVMe-RAID-Support-for-the-AMD-Ryzen-Threadripper-platform.aspx

Obviously Standalone NVMe RAID Driver for Windows 10 Installation of Windows 10 64 Bit


----------



## vsimone67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovidius*
> 
> Actually the OS was able to see my drives as well prior to loading the driver. Believe that when it started I could see each drive individually, when I loaded the first driver the individual drives disappeared (still couldn't see the raid drive), when I loaded the second driver the raid drive reappeared and then I loaded the third driver just for good measure.
> 
> Downloaded the driver from:
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/NVMe-RAID-Support-for-the-AMD-Ryzen-Threadripper-platform.aspx
> 
> Obviously Standalone NVMe RAID Driver for Windows 10 Installation of Windows 10 64 Bit


That is interesting, when I built my RAID 0 array CSM was enabled but everything underneath had to be changed to UEFI. I only have NVMe drives in my rig so I am not sure if that matters of there are SATA drives present.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Oh dear, realised the Noctua may not fit well, I cannot move my GPU down a slot as it is 2.5 Slots in height and running SLI, meaning the card physically does not fit trying to move it down. I know the Noctua has the ability to move upwards by 6mm but will that be enough.
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> Going to go with the Enermax Liqtech 360 as it fits my needs better and it means I can keep my SLI config
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger...
Click to expand...

It is what it is, At the end of the day I really need to get a full coverage cooler. The bracket AMD sends IMHO is more of a make do situation, it lets you get the system built and configured but anything serious after that...Upgrade time if you are using one of the AIO not made for TR4.


----------



## Metuz

Seems like nvme raid can't detech my 2x Samsung 950 Pro 512GB, but it can detect my Samsung MZVPV256HDGL.

BIOS 801


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> Another crap bios from Asus 701. Are they ever going to get this right.
> Thosen't work all.
> 
> Same problem's as before.
> 
> High temp reading
> OLED reading incorrect
> Memory issues again
> 
> They make AMD look bad.


while I get the gist of your argument, you are oin an outdated bios 801 had been superb for me I'm finally happy with the platform. Now time to go build anther pc... the addiction is real.


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> It is what it is, At the end of the day I really need to get a full coverage cooler. The bracket AMD sends IMHO is more of a make do situation, it lets you get the system built and configured but anything serious after that...Upgrade time if you are using one of the AIO not made for TR4.


Could build a simple loop. Like grabbing a Swiftech AIO with TR4 Block.

Switechiness

Stick some decent fans on that with a TR4 block and you'll be apples


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> It is what it is, At the end of the day I really need to get a full coverage cooler. The bracket AMD sends IMHO is more of a make do situation, it lets you get the system built and configured but anything serious after that...Upgrade time if you are using one of the AIO not made for TR4.
> 
> 
> 
> Could build a simple loop. Like grabbing a Swiftech AIO with TR4 Block.
> 
> Switechiness
> 
> Stick some decent fans on that with a TR4 block and you'll be apples
Click to expand...

Cheers bud, will consider that if the Enermax is an issue but should be fine, but gotta wait for stock to come in...its out everywhere lol


----------



## vsimone67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> while I get the gist of your argument, you are oin an outdated bios 801 had been superb for me I'm finally happy with the platform. Now time to go build anther pc... the addiction is real.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springs113*
> 
> while I get the gist of your argument, you are oin an outdated bios 801 had been superb for me I'm finally happy with the platform. Now time to go build anther pc... the addiction is real.


I agree 801 has been very solid, if you update to 801 and still have the temp issues, clear your CMOS and that will definitely fix it.


----------



## ReHWolution

Trying to get it stable. So far, no crashes and the system seems fine with several hours of gaming in BF1 (DX12).


----------



## rich345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vsimone67*
> 
> That is interesting, when I built my RAID 0 array CSM was enabled but everything underneath had to be changed to UEFI. I only have NVMe drives in my rig so I am not sure if that matters of there are SATA drives present.


I have been trying to get NVME RAID to work with my Asus Zenith Extreme. So far I've been able to get it up and running by setting 801 BIOS to SATA Mode RAID, and CSM disabled. I then created 2 arrays and loaded Windows 10 Pro with F6 AMD RAID Drivers. My system has 3 Samsung 960 Pro 1TB's in RAID0 (C: Drive) and 1 Samsung 960 Pro 512GB as a standard volume (D: Drive). I have the 3 Samsung 960 Pro 1TB's in the 3 motherboard M.2 slots and the Samsung 960 Pro 512GB in PCI Slot 4 with an Asus Hyper M.2 X4 Mini Card. Everything works, but the CrystalDiskMark 5.2.2 test results are not nearly up to speed on the reads for 3 drives. I've tried enabling CSM, turning on and turning off read/write caching and still get slow read results. Does anyone have any ideas how I can increase read performance?


----------



## lloxley016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vsimone67*
> 
> I agree 801 has been very solid, if you update to 801 and still have the temp issues, clear your CMOS and that will definitely fix it.


I did clear CMOS, but same thing, I flash it, 603 stable temps, 503 it's the only that correct with the exception incorrect reading on OLED.
I didn't notice i overclock to 4.1 @ 1.434v with 3200mhz pretty stable idle @ 42c and with load 74c


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quick one, I am looking at the Noctua NF-A14 3000Rpm fans for my future Rad. These fans pull 6.6Watts from a Fan Header. Does anyone know what the Zenith fan headers are rated at ? Thanks. I bet its in the manual but have no time to check, so asking on the fly.


----------



## Paprika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quick one, I am looking at the Noctua NF-A14 3000Rpm fans for my future Rad. These fans pull 6.6Watts from a Fan Header. Does anyone know what the Zenith fan headers are rated at ? Thanks. I bet its in the manual but have no time to check, so asking on the fly.


Standard, aka 1 amp.
Only the high amp header can push higher, which should be 3 amp afaik.


----------



## RoBiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quick one, I am looking at the Noctua NF-A14 3000Rpm fans for my future Rad. These fans pull 6.6Watts from a Fan Header. Does anyone know what the Zenith fan headers are rated at ? Thanks. I bet its in the manual but have no time to check, so asking on the fly.


The manual doesn't say... usually it is something like 12 Watt (max. 1 Ampere @ 12 Volt).


----------



## enigma97

Sorry
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> I am on BIOS 9910 I think. I can get to 2933 stable at 4.0 with 1.325V. I have gotten 2133 to run with 64GB 8x8GB DRAM running with diffrent RAM, but Overclocking and filling all slots, I could not get close to rated RAM speed with all slots filled. I would be happy for now with my 64GB at 3200 and a 4.0 OC. I am almost there. I will try the latest BIOS and see what happens.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> I have the same memory but only 64GB. I currently have my 1950X OC'd to 4.0. Is your CPU also overclocked? If so what voltage and OC are you at? I would like to get to 128GB of RAM, but I don't think the BIOS's are mature enough to support a stable high OC with all of the RAM slots filled.
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry for the delay in reply. CPU not overclocked.


----------



## vsimone67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rich345*
> 
> I have been trying to get NVME RAID to work with my Asus Zenith Extreme. So far I've been able to get it up and running by setting 801 BIOS to SATA Mode RAID, and CSM disabled. I then created 2 arrays and loaded Windows 10 Pro with F6 AMD RAID Drivers. My system has 3 Samsung 960 Pro 1TB's in RAID0 (C: Drive) and 1 Samsung 960 Pro 512GB as a standard volume (D: Drive). I have the 3 Samsung 960 Pro 1TB's in the 3 motherboard M.2 slots and the Samsung 960 Pro 512GB in PCI Slot 4 with an Asus Hyper M.2 X4 Mini Card. Everything works, but the CrystalDiskMark 5.2.2 test results are not nearly up to speed on the reads for 3 drives. I've tried enabling CSM, turning on and turning off read/write caching and still get slow read results. Does anyone have any ideas how I can increase read performance?
> 
> 
> 
> [


There are definitely issues with performance on the X399, I actually think part of the issue is one of the Windows 10 drivers. The reason why is when I created my raid 0 array (3 960 EVO) I was getting the following:



Then a few hours later Windows 10 did a major update (after the 1703 that I originally did) and my performance went down 50% in the reads and like 15% on the writes. I reinstalled the 17.5 chipset drivers but that did not fix it. I will wait for future bios updates and chipset and hopefully the performance goes back to what it was. I don't feel like tearing down the array and starting over.


----------



## Nocliptoni

I have been building PC's for a long time but never really done any RAM overclocking/timings , could anyone point me towards a good guide for a beginner please as i cant find one?



I have two G.SKILL TridentZ Series F4-4000C19D-8GTZ 8 GB DDR4 4000 MHz C 19 1.35 V memory kits running quite happily on my ASUS Zenith board @3600MHz , i would just like to see if i can get the timings lower since it apperantly can greatly improve performance on Ryzen .


----------



## Turok916

Another info that maybe is useful for some of you guys, my Zenith has rev 1.01 on it (probably this is what all of you also have) the socket is by Foxconn) it was somewhat difficult to screw the socket once the processor was installed, but the amount of force was not what I was expecting after reading a lot of other comments, don't take me wrong the socket need a lot more force than others, after two misses what I did was turn 1/4 of a turn in each one in the order 1, 2 and 3 until the tool allow me (slip and click).- definitely the first screw is the most difficult to start with.


----------



## RoBiK

I am wondering if the EKWB M.2 heatsinks would fit onto the D.2 card populated with the Samsung 960 drives. It looks like especially the space between the heatsink and the RAM module nearest to it could be problematic. Is here anyone that is using them? Can someone please measure the space from the top of the EVO drive to the RAM module?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoBiK*
> 
> I am wondering if the EKWB M.2 heatsinks would fit onto the D.2 card populated with the Samsung 960 drives. It looks like especially the space between the heatsink and the RAM module nearest to it could be problematic. Is here anyone that is using them? Can someone please measure the space from the top of the EVO drive to the RAM module?


I have 2 on the m2 with the ek heatsink. Fits fine however, I wouldnt buy those heatsinks. The clips the black coating literally rubs off on your fingers, and the heatsinks get sratched beyond easily by the mounting clips. Just get generic black ones for 50% less work just as well.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovidius*
> 
> Actually the OS was able to see my drives as well prior to loading the driver. Believe that when it started I could see each drive individually, when I loaded the first driver the individual drives disappeared (still couldn't see the raid drive), when I loaded the second driver the raid drive reappeared and then I loaded the third driver just for good measure.
> 
> Downloaded the driver from:
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/NVMe-RAID-Support-for-the-AMD-Ryzen-Threadripper-platform.aspx
> 
> Obviously Standalone NVMe RAID Driver for Windows 10 Installation of Windows 10 64 Bit


Oh, that's what happened for me. The RAID driver took away the systems ability to see the drives. The trouble is when they came back they came back as single drives.


----------



## rich345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vsimone67*
> 
> There are definitely issues with performance on the X399, I actually think part of the issue is one of the Windows 10 drivers. The reason why is when I created my raid 0 array (3 960 EVO) I was getting the following:
> 
> 
> 
> Then a few hours later Windows 10 did a major update (after the 1703 that I originally did) and my performance went down 50% in the reads and like 15% on the writes. I reinstalled the 17.5 chipset drivers but that did not fix it. I will wait for future bios updates and chipset and hopefully the performance goes back to what it was. I don't feel like tearing down the array and starting over.


Thanks for the info. I thought I was doing something wrong during the install. Hopefully updated drivers will be released soon.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paprika*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quick one, I am looking at the Noctua NF-A14 3000Rpm fans for my future Rad. These fans pull 6.6Watts from a Fan Header. Does anyone know what the Zenith fan headers are rated at ? Thanks. I bet its in the manual but have no time to check, so asking on the fly.
> 
> 
> 
> Standard, aka 1 amp.
> Only the high amp header can push higher, which should be 3 amp afaik.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoBiK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quick one, I am looking at the Noctua NF-A14 3000Rpm fans for my future Rad. These fans pull 6.6Watts from a Fan Header. Does anyone know what the Zenith fan headers are rated at ? Thanks. I bet its in the manual but have no time to check, so asking on the fly.
> 
> 
> 
> The manual doesn't say... usually it is something like 12 Watt (max. 1 Ampere @ 12 Volt).
Click to expand...

Thanks guys. I thought it likely would be, good ill go for the high powered Noctuas for the RAD then


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Thanks guys. I thought it likely would be, good ill go for the high powered Noctuas for the RAD then


For mine I have 5x NF-F12 2000RPM IP67 fans, 1x NF-F12 3000RPM IP52 fan and 2x NF-A14 3000RPM fan. The IP67's for the rads and the 3000's to circulate the air through the system. Obviously all the Industrials


----------



## nycgtr

I'd suggest waiting for the bitspower if you have a block already for more functionality with our boards.


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> For mine I have 5x NF-F12 2000RPM IP67 fans, 1x NF-F12 3000RPM IP52 fan and 2x NF-A14 3000RPM fan. The IP67's for the rads and the 3000's to circulate the air through the system. Obviously all the Industrials


I have 6 of those fans currently in my system .. not sure if its bad fanxpert or some incompatibility with the fans but the program will only let them run off or at 90% since 801 its supper annoying


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> I have 6 of those fans currently in my system .. not sure if its bad fanxpert or some incompatibility with the fans but the program will only let them run off or at 90% since 801 its supper annoying


Well that's going to make my life awkward if that's the case. Keeping 8 of the bastards quiet is going to be a huge task as it is...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Thanks guys. I thought it likely would be, good ill go for the high powered Noctuas for the RAD then
> 
> 
> 
> For mine I have 5x NF-F12 2000RPM IP67 fans, 1x NF-F12 3000RPM IP52 fan and 2x NF-A14 3000RPM fan. The IP67's for the rads and the 3000's to circulate the air through the system. Obviously all the Industrials
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm going for 3x NF-A14 3000Rpm fans as RAD intake and 2 more on the inside in a push pull config, cant quite fit 3 on inside due to space. Then im having 3x NF A14 2000RPM fans as case exhaust.


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Yeah I'm going for 3x NF-A14 3000Rpm fans as RAD intake and 2 more on the inside in a push pull config, cant quite fit 3 on inside due to space. Then im having 3x NF A14 2000RPM fans as case exhaust.


Sounds like a pretty heavy setup. I'm not using push pull, just push. The A14's are the intake fans, the 3K NF12 is the fan shifting the airflow to the back 360 Rad from the main compartment. Should end up with quite a positive pressure case in the end.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Yeah I'm going for 3x NF-A14 3000Rpm fans as RAD intake and 2 more on the inside in a push pull config, cant quite fit 3 on inside due to space. Then im having 3x NF A14 2000RPM fans as case exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a pretty heavy setup. I'm not using push pull, just push. The A14's are the intake fans, the 3K NF12 is the fan shifting the airflow to the back 360 Rad from the main compartment. Should end up with quite a positive pressure case in the end.
Click to expand...

Yeah should do the job and I definitely know case airflow will be about as good as it gets haha.


----------



## lloxley016

Sorry if sound out of place here.

I am so frustrated with his board.









$1550 Dollars Down the dream.

Do you think if we ask Donald Trump not to bomb North Korea, instead of bomb the crap out of ASUS?
Maybe this will help them get their head out of ass.

Do they think that we just have money to throw away.

I have tried every bios that were uploaded on here.

Not one works correctly.

Bios 503 it's the only one that works with the exception of OLED reading incorrect (Clock, temp)

with Bios 503 idle temp 28c and full load 48c and that's @ 4.0ghz 1.35v SOC Auto, mem 3466mhz 1.38v
and 4.1ghz @ 1.45v mem 2133. anything above 2133 boot failure. crap


----------



## Neonkore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd suggest waiting for the bitspower if you have a block already for more functionality with our boards.


What makes you say that?

I just bought the XSPC CPU cooler and then EK go and tease us with this!


----------



## Obsidience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if sound out of place here.
> 
> I am so frustrated with his board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1550 Dollars Down the dream.
> 
> Do you think if we ask Donald Trump not to bomb North Korea, instead of bomb the crap out of ASUS?
> Maybe this will help them get their head out of ass.
> 
> Do they think that we just have money to throw away.
> 
> I have tried every bios that were uploaded on here.
> 
> Not one works correctly.
> 
> Bios 503 it's the only one that works with the exception of OLED reading incorrect (Clock, temp)
> 
> with Bios 503 idle temp 28c and full load 48c and that's @ 4.0ghz 1.35v SOC Auto, mem 3466mhz 1.38v
> and 4.1ghz @ 1.45v mem 2133. anything above 2133 boot failure. crap


Lloxley, do you have "Overclocking Enhancement" enabled in the bios? I noticed my temps were wrong when this was enabled.

Also to get my Samsung B dies stable I ended up using Stilts Fast profile with the following voltages:

dram ab: 1.405
dram cd: 1.405
dram vboot voltage ab: 1.43
dram vboot voltage cd: 1.43
I'm finding 4ghz ultra hard to get stable with my EKWB 360 kit. You can see my progress here:

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1t_gGE7fetb7bkc_6W5AVv8guexIRo-4rZqLRSJqsjpc/edit


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonkore*
> 
> What makes you say that?
> 
> I just bought the XSPC CPU cooler and then EK go and tease us with this!


The onboard header for the monoblock which will do temp water temp leak sensing will be used by bp not ek


----------



## Neonkore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> The onboard header for the monoblock which will do temp water temp leak sensing will be used by bp not ek


That's a pretty major oversight by EK


----------



## Reikoji

Wish he took the thing out of the box, cuz im curious about how it will attatch to the threadripper socket.


----------



## lloxley016

Yeah what's the story that!


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> The onboard header for the monoblock which will do temp water temp leak sensing will be used by bp not ek


Has BP shown their mono blocks for other platforms yet. I'm hoping for one for the taichi.


----------



## lloxley016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obsidience*
> 
> Lloxley, do you have "Overclocking Enhancement" enabled in the bios? I noticed my temps were wrong when this was enabled.
> 
> Also to get my Samsung B dies stable I ended up using Stilts Fast profile with the following voltages:
> 
> dram ab: 1.405
> dram cd: 1.405
> dram vboot voltage ab: 1.43
> dram vboot voltage cd: 1.43
> I'm finding 4ghz ultra hard to get stable with my EKWB 360 kit. You can see my progress here:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1t_gGE7fetb7bkc_6W5AVv8guexIRo-4rZqLRSJqsjpc/edit


Set your CPU Voltage to offset

my setting!

Clear your cmos first, hold for 1 min

41.25

3200

Overclocking Enhancement" enabled

TPU disable

CPU offset

+

0.230v to 0.250v

SOC office

+

0.1150 that = 1.238v stable

DRAM 1.378v
DRAM 1.378v

dont run prime95 or anything else.

you want to test the VRM.

Run AIDA64 CPU System Stability Test.

This is how you know if the VRM is stable

USE HWiNFO to see the VRM voltage and temperature., need to be under 42c

if 45c to 47c them it's unstable your overclock Will fail.


----------



## Reikoji

80c VRM no good?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonkore*
> 
> That's a pretty major oversight by EK


Either asus has a deal with bp or ek isn't in the business of not making the same monoblock with diff mounts since 2013. I think it's the later


----------



## Obsidience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Set your CPU Voltage to offset
> 
> my setting!
> 
> Clear your cmos first, hold for 1 min
> 
> 41.25
> 
> 3200
> 
> Overclocking Enhancement" enabled
> 
> TPU disable
> 
> CPU offset
> 
> +
> 
> 0.230v to 0.250v
> 
> SOC office
> 
> +
> 
> 0.1150 that = 1.238v stable
> 
> DRAM 1.378v
> DRAM 1.378v
> 
> dont run prime95 or anything else.
> 
> you want to test the VRM.
> 
> Run AIDA64 CPU System Stability Test.
> 
> This is how you know if the VRM is stable
> 
> USE HWiNFO to see the VRM voltage and temperature., need to be under 42c
> 
> if 45c to 47c them it's unstable your overclock Will fail.


Thanks lloxley, I'll give some of those settings a try and will also test with AIDA64. Just curious why you aren't a fan of Prime95, does AIDA stress harder? I haven't been too worried about VRMs because I haven't seen anything throttling however I'll start keeping an eye on those voltages.

EDIT: just purchased AIDA64 renewal and running stress CPU, FPU, cache, memory. Will see how long it lasts. CPU is much cooler than P95 @ 81C, I see a 73C (and rising) VRM temp... Where is VRM voltage in HWiNFO64?

EDIT #2: VRM maxing out at 82C


----------



## lloxley016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obsidience*
> 
> Thanks lloxley, I'll give some of those settings a try and will also test with AIDA64. Just curious why you aren't a fan of Prime95, does AIDA stress harder? I haven't been too worried about VRMs because I haven't seen anything throttling however I'll start keeping an eye on those voltages.
> 
> EDIT: just purchased AIDA64 renewal and running stress CPU, FPU, cache, memory. Will see how long it lasts. CPU is much cooler than P95 @ 81C, I see a 73C (and rising) VRM temp... Where is VRM voltage in HWiNFO64?
> 
> EDIT #2: VRM maxing out at 82C


EDIT #2: VRM maxing out at 82C<

Dude that's to high. you're going to kill your board.


----------



## Obsidience

LOL it hit 85 before crashing an hour and a half into into AIDA64... I'm playing with switching over to cpu voltage offsets rather than a hard value of 1.45...

What fans do you have over your VRMs? Do you recommend them?


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> EDIT #2: VRM maxing out at 82C<
> 
> Dude that's to high. you're going to kill your board.


I'd say these VRM's can take it, but with a fan running over it it would be cooler than that.


----------



## Obsidience

I've been chasing a 24hr P95 blend stable @ 4ghz for about a week now but I'm thinking I just don't have the right chip or cooling so probably gonna give up tomorrow.

I'm playing with fire, my last P95 quit at a VRM temp of 103C:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lloxley016

my at full load right now!

my VRM at 40c



I have a second sensor on the VRM. T_Sensor1, Both reading same temp.


----------



## Obsidience

I'm beginning to wonder if my VRM heatsink is mounted correctly... Has anyone tried remounted it? Anyone waiting on the EK monoblock?


----------



## RoBiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obsidience*
> 
> Anyone waiting on the EK monoblock?


me


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Out of interest, what are people using to stick down there temp probes ?


----------



## nycgtr

Good pic of the half showing pretty much how the mounts will look, and the outlet. The black part should be the top of the block going onto the VRM.


----------



## Paprika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> 
> 
> Good pic of the half showing pretty much how the mounts will look, and the outlet. The black part should be the top of the block going onto the VRM.


Looks exactly the same as the other recent monoblocks, but possibly flipped upside down as you say.
Interesting.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paprika*
> 
> Looks exactly the same as the other recent monoblocks, but possibly flipped upside down as you say.
> Interesting.


It's gotta be flipped upside down otherwise it would block the first slot. Plus we all know how lazy EK is now adays so the look and solution isn't exactly surprising.

Looked at the pic again you can see the mounting screws for the cold plate, it looks to be the same.


----------



## Kriant

My ram works straight out of the box with DOCP settings. I was prepared to spend hours upon hours on getting it to 3200, but it was done within minutes. T_T tears of joy.

Can someone provide some fairly standard OC settings for 4ghz to try? (As a baseline, I'll go from there into the tweaking land, until everywhint works







).

I am running stock now and I see vcore hovering around 1.4ish with going as high as 1.502 (just like on my Ryzen 1800x, when it runs stock at default settings). So I want to get away from those spikes =). Also, how different is TR overclocking from Ryzen overclocking?


----------



## Turok916

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> My ram works straight out of the box with DOCP settings. I was prepared to spend hours upon hours on getting it to 3200, but it was done within minutes. T_T tears of joy.
> 
> Can someone provide some fairly standard OC settings for 4ghz to try? (As a baseline, I'll go from there into the tweaking land, until everywhint works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I am running stock now and I see vcore hovering around 1.4ish with going as high as 1.502 (just like on my Ryzen 1800x, when it runs stock at default settings). So I want to get away from those spikes =). Also, how different is TR overclocking from Ryzen overclocking?






Good, are you running the latest Bios (0801). I haven't tried any OC on the processor but I want to get rid of those spikes, someone here can kindly explain to me how the vcore offset works? should I leave it on auto with a minus (-) offset? and that will limit my upper spikes on the vcore ? or will offset the entire vcore ? I don't want to set a fix vcore to take advantage of the changes in the frequency for when I'm doing light work on the pc. Also on the power plan I got 80% as the minimum for the processor that gives me around 2800 Mhz when completely idling and the average temps there are between 25° (when cold and 31 when hot).

I want to see what is my minimum vcore to run this beast on stock. I think I can have some room to OC as my X62 has proven ok for cooling this (haven't pass over 59.8 C° on stress) my room temps are between 14 C° when is cold and 22° when is hot (I have PVC double glass windows in this apartment).- the 59.8 C° are also with the Be Quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 with the front door closed and the 3 stock fans at high speed (1000 rpm) I more than happy leaving that way because the silent has been great when working.-


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turok916*
> 
> 
> Good, are you running the latest Bios (0801). I haven't tried any OC on the processor but I want to get rid of those spikes, someone here can kindly explain to me how the vcore offset works? should I leave it on auto with a minus (-) offset? and that will limit my upper spikes on the vcore ? or will offset the entire vcore ? I don't want to set a fix vcore to take advantage of the changes in the frequency for when I'm doing light work on the pc. Also on the power plan I got 80% as the minimum for the processor that gives me around 2800 Mhz when completely idling and the average temps there are between 25° (when cold and 31 when hot).
> 
> I want to see what is my minimum vcore to run this beast on stock. I think I can have some room to OC as my X62 has proven ok for cooling this (haven't pass over 59.8 C° on stress) my room temps are between 14 C° when is cold and 22° when is hot (I have PVC double glass windows in this apartment).- the 59.8 C° are also with the Be Quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 with the front door closed and the 3 stock fans at high speed (1000 rpm) I more than happy leaving that way because the silent has been great when working.-


start with +.185 work from there less or more for 4ghz.


----------



## aylan1196

Plz can any one tell me why me cpu temp reading in led mobo is under 14c
Iam on NZXT cooler x62
?????


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aylan1196*
> 
> Plz can any one tell me why me cpu temp reading in led mobo is under 14c
> Iam on NZXT cooler x62
> ?????


Have you flashed to the latest 0801 BIOS as well as updating the Aura LED Firmwares ?


----------



## aylan1196

I was on 801 and less fw updated too reverted back to 701 from Asus site temps are ok


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aylan1196*
> 
> I was on 801 and less fw updated too reverted back to 701 from Asus site temps are ok


Are you getting incorrect temps when using HWinfo ? Is it simply a case of the motherboard LED screen reporting incorrect temps ?


----------



## Reikoji

Who's planning on guinea-piging that 4600mhz ram on this :3


----------



## x3sphere

I have a 64GB gskill kit (F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR) and it was not stable @ 3200 on BIOS 0701. No POST issues or errors in Windows, but MemTest HCI would sometimes report a copy error. MemTest86 failed on Test 9. 3000 worked fine though.

No issues with 0801 @ 3200 however after 20+ hours of stability testing so far. 3DMark score went up slightly this time as expected (with 0701, my score was actually lower with 3200 than it was 3000) so I think things are fine now.

Edit: Guess I spoke too soon... after 21 hours just got a copy error in MemTest HCI







Not sure whether to RMA or just leave them at 3000 for now. Can run the same test at 3000 for days no errors.


----------



## TheScarecow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Who's planning on guinea-piging that 4600mhz ram on this :3


I have the G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series DDR4 4266 ( F4-4266C19D-16GTZR) and the best I can do atm is the stilts 3344mhz presets on this board so dont go expecting anything more then 3600mhz


----------



## Kriant

Quick test at 4.0ghz. Vcore set to 1.331v in Bios. Hard-locked at 1.3, but passed 6h of OCCT at 1.331v. Everything else is on auto. Will try to lower vcore a notch.

According to hwinfo max tdie was 54.3c, which is pretty good, unless I am interpreting it wrong.


----------



## lloxley016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheScarecow*
> 
> I have the G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series DDR4 4266 ( F4-4266C19D-16GTZR) and the best I can do atm is the stilts 3344mhz presets on this board so dont go expecting anything more then 3600mhz


hey

i have a question.

why when i run any games, The processor show only 18% total CPU Usage


----------



## lloxley016

hey

i have a question.

why when i run any games, The processor show only 18% total CPU Usage


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> hey
> 
> i have a question.
> 
> why when i run any games, The processor show only 18% total CPU Usage


Because just about no games out there will make use of all of threadrippers threads. Not even all of Ryzen 7's threads.

...yet.


----------



## lloxley016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Because just about no games out there will make use of all of threadrippers threads. Not even all of Ryzen 7's threads.
> 
> ...yet.


it that same for Intel i9-7980EX


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> it that same for Intel i9-7980EX


yes, but it is blessed with slightly higher single core ability.


----------



## Reikoji

What is the setting within bios that accomplishes Ryzen Masters Legacy Compatibility mode?


----------



## Kriant

Update: 4.0ghz @ 1.313v Vcore via bios. 1.28v under load. 6h OCCT. Same room, so temps are slightly higher because ambient heated up after 12h of OCCT work today.


----------



## xoqolatl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> What is the setting within bios that accomplishes Ryzen Masters Legacy Compatibility mode?


You can't do that in BIOS. Compatibility Mode tells Windows to use half the cores, and Windows uses the lower half of logical CPUs. They are numbered in such a way that first half is in 1st die. In BIOS you can disable the cores in another way: one, two or three cores in each CCX, but always at least one core in each CCX or 2 cores in each die are active. To do the same without Ryzen Master you need to run this command in elevated powershell:

Code:



Code:


bcdedit /set numproc 16

(16 for 1950X, 12 for 1920X, 8 for 1900X)


----------



## 3DIF

This is my Threadripper build in a Corsair 750D. Hope you guys like it. It's my first build with custom water loop.


----------



## Neonkore

Looks great, well done. I hope I can bend my tubes as well as that!


----------



## Neonkore

Question for you guys - which headphone/microphone jacks are the best quality front or rear?


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonkore*
> 
> Question for you guys - which headphone/microphone jacks are the best quality front or rear?


Front usually suffer from some form of noise as they aren't insulated well enough from the system. I always prefer rear output jacks for that reason, though the newer USB DAC's combined with the high voltage USB ports are also a very good option now.

Personally going to be using a Soundblaster X AE-5 for my rig, can't recommend a good sound card enough seeing as we have hardware audio support back since Win 8


----------



## Neonkore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Front usually suffer from some form of noise as they aren't insulated well enough from the system. I always prefer rear output jacks for that reason, though the newer USB DAC's combined with the high voltage USB ports are also a very good option now.
> 
> Personally going to be using a Soundblaster X AE-5 for my rig, can't recommend a good sound card enough seeing as we have hardware audio support back since Win 8


Yes I'd agree with you on the rear being better, ASUS just seems to make a deal about the front header on this motherboard though.

I'm in 2 minds about external DACs now - I'm hoping that the onboard sound quality is much better than what it used to be, it seems to be a much bigger focus and they use good quality components...in any case i'll use it with my HD650s when they get here and report in - otherwise i'll get an external SB with an external AMP or even that AE-5 you linked looks the goods


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonkore*
> 
> Yes I'd agree with you on the rear being better, ASUS just seems to make a deal about the front header on this motherboard though.
> 
> I'm in 2 minds about external DACs now - I'm hoping that the onboard sound quality is much better than what it used to be, it seems to be a much bigger focus and they use good quality components...in any case i'll use it with my HD650s when they get here and report in - otherwise i'll get an external SB with an external AMP or even that AE-5 you linked looks the goods


AE-5 is pushing some serious boundaries in sound cards easily one of the best things to come along in ages, especially with support for 600 ohm headsets out of the box.

Some are waiting for a USB version of it to remove the sound ecosystem from the case a bit more.

The good thing about the Zenith is that the onboard is a good fall back unlike a lot of mainstream boards though I'd probably still use the rear connectors unless you know the FPA is good on your case. Normally they are unshielded and as a result very noisy.


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> AE-5 is pushing some serious boundaries in sound cards easily one of the best things to come along in ages, especially with support for 600 ohm headsets out of the box.
> 
> Some are waiting for a USB version of it to remove the sound ecosystem from the case a bit more.
> 
> The good thing about the Zenith is that the onboard is a good fall back unlike a lot of mainstream boards though I'd probably still use the rear connectors unless you know the FPA is good on your case. Normally they are unshielded and as a result very noisy.


In my old build I had a Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series.
The onboard audio on Zenith Extreme is on par, or better.
I am only using rear connectors with Logitech Z-2300 speakers (2.1), for gaming I use a ASUS ROG Centurion 7.1 headset connected by USB.

I am allergic to static noise, had to buy an external USB soundcard for my laptop when using a 3.5mm headset  (noise in the background when CPU/GPU was at load)


----------



## Turok916

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> start with +.185 work from there less or more for 4ghz.


+ ? I don't want to OC (just yet) I want to find a way to avoid the spikes on the vcore. I have seen 1.5x when the XFR goes up to 4.2 Ghz, but usually they go up to 1.475, 1.463, 1.481, etc. and when the cores are idling at 2800 Mhz I have seen 0.838 as the minimum vcore, so what I want to know if is there a way to limit the upper vcore so that the vcore don't pass for example 1.400 even when hitting 4.2 Ghz.

Maybe is not possible and I need to fix the vcore.







?

Regards


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3DIF*
> 
> isn't the 3rd slot the x16 slot? I know you probably did it to see the graphic but is there another reason?
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Threadripper build in a Corsair 750D. Hope you guys like it. It's my first build with custom water loop.


----------



## 3DIF

It's in the 3rd 16x slot. I just liked the look better this way


----------



## happyluckbox

My gigabyte aorus x399 was overheating on thr vrms. I just hackmodded thr rear fan to open up the side facing thr vrm. Dropped vrmmos temps by -15c


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Looks like stock of the Enermax Liqtech TR4 360 is nill everywhere, looks like they got snatched up quickly. Stock should be in on the 30.10.17, bummer I have to wait but it will be worth it. Not interested in a custom loop at the moment as I am looking for a management free solution and so far AIO solutions have done well by me so far.


----------



## happyluckbox

Enermax 360 was insanley convenient and easy to install


----------



## rich345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> I have a 64GB gskill kit (F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR) and it was not stable @ 3200 on BIOS 0701. No POST issues or errors in Windows, but MemTest HCI would sometimes report a copy error. MemTest86 failed on Test 9. 3000 worked fine though.
> 
> No issues with 0801 @ 3200 however after 20+ hours of stability testing so far. 3DMark score went up slightly this time as expected (with 0701, my score was actually lower with 3200 than it was 3000) so I think things are fine now.
> 
> Edit: Guess I spoke too soon... after 21 hours just got a copy error in MemTest HCI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure whether to RMA or just leave them at 3000 for now. Can run the same test at 3000 for days no errors.


I also have G.Skill Trident Z RGB 64GB (16GB X 4) F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR memory. I just tested memory running at full 3200 speed with BIOS 0801 and D.O.C.P settings with MemTest86. It got one error on test 7. With same settings on BIOS 0603 I got no errors. Right now I'm testing memory with MemTest86 at 3066 with timings of 14-14-14-14-34-48 which worked before when I tested these settings with BIOS 9960.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> Who's planning on guinea-piging that 4600mhz ram on this :3


Increasing the MEMCLK rating of the modules themselves won't magically increase the capabilities of the IMC (i.e. higher than 3466MHz).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> I have a 64GB gskill kit (F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR) and it was not stable @ 3200 on BIOS 0701. No POST issues or errors in Windows, but MemTest HCI would sometimes report a copy error. MemTest86 failed on Test 9. 3000 worked fine though.
> 
> No issues with 0801 @ 3200 however after 20+ hours of stability testing so far. 3DMark score went up slightly this time as expected (with 0701, my score was actually lower with 3200 than it was 3000) so I think things are fine now.
> 
> Edit: Guess I spoke too soon... after 21 hours just got a copy error in MemTest HCI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure whether to RMA or just leave them at 3000 for now. Can run the same test at 3000 for days no errors.


RMA'ing the modules won't fix the IMC limitation.
The official support for 1 DPC dual rank config is up to 2400MHz.

Reaching higher than 2933MHz on such config usually requires at least some tinkering.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Increasing the MEMCLK rating of the modules themselves won't magically increase the capabilities of the IMC (i.e. higher than 3466MHz).
> RMA'ing the modules won't fix the IMC limitation.
> The official support for 1 DPC dual rank config is up to 2400MHz.
> 
> Reaching higher than 2933MHz on such config usually requires at least some tinkering.


This.

The number of RMAs due to this issue is getting or of hand. The G Skill kit listed is a good kit. It's unrealistic to expect heavy memory overclocks without any tweaking whatsoever.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyluckbox*
> 
> Enermax 360 was insanley convenient and easy to install


I am glad to hear 

Just a quick one, I am just wanting to check VRM Temps in HWInfo, yet I have looked up and down the list of all the sensors and I cannot seem to find the VRM Sensor. I am either blind or I have not done something, or have done something so that it does not appear ?


----------



## Obsidience

Hi Enterprise, my build isn't in front of me now but I recall the temps being near the bottom of HWINFO64. I believe it was under ASUS EC and displayed as "VRM Temp".


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obsidience*
> 
> Hi Enterprise, my build isn't in front of me now but I recall the temps being near the bottom of HWINFO64. I believe it was under ASUS EC and displayed as "VRM Temp".


Thanks, I have found it, but it is just a Red Cross as if it does not see the Sensor ? I have tried latest Stable version and Beta version of HWInfo. If I go into the BIOS and look at the Monitor I can see my VRM temps just fine.


----------



## aylan1196

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Are you getting incorrect temps when using HWinfo ? Is it simply a case of the motherboard LED screen reporting incorrect temps ?


Iam getting low temps with 801 what ever I do I use hwinfo Asus suit CPUs all reporting low temps ????
On 701 bios it's all normal


----------



## Obsidience

aylan1196, can you try disabling "Overclocking Enhancement" in BIOS and report back?


----------



## Kriant

That's the most I can do stable at 1.3125v vcore with everything else at stock.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> 
> 
> That's the most I can do stable at 1.3125v vcore with everything else at stock.


Ambient temp? Xspc block?


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Ambient temp? Xspc block?


Ambient (room temp) 78f.
Yes, xspc block.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Ambient (room temp) 78f.
> Yes, xspc block.


What's your auto volt temps on stock. Reason I ask is your ambient is similar to mine and my load temps @ 4ghz on a 360 rad is hitting 80c @ 1.35v. Damn ek block lol. Only way I am getting 58c full load is bone stock.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> What's your auto volt temps on stock. Reason I ask is your ambient is similar to mine and my load temps @ 4ghz on a 360 rad is hitting 80c @ 1.35v. Damn ek block lol. Only way I am getting 58c full load is bone stock.


Stock vcore jumping all over. 1.426v, 1.46v, 1.506v, 1.52v.

Tdie at stock was hovering around 50ish? I honestly didn't pay too much attention at stock, aside from checking that it was within norm.









I should note that I have both 1080 nova rad and 360 rad on my 1950x + 1080ti loop. So plenty plenty plenty of rad space.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Stock vcore jumping all over. 1.426v, 1.46v, 1.506v, 1.52v.
> 
> Tdie at stock was hovering around 50ish? I honestly didn't pay too much attention at stock, aside from checking that it was within norm.


Just ran occt for like 10mins noticed the max temp I got was 68 after 10mins. Can you run prime small ftf


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Just ran occt for like 10mins noticed the max temp I got was 68 after 10mins. Can you run prime small ftf


Way to ruin my belief in stability lol. (jk).

had to step down to 3.95ghz and raise vcore.

Anyway, here's a quick and dirty 17 min small fft prime run temps:


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obsidience*
> 
> aylan1196, can you try disabling "Overclocking Enhancement" in BIOS and report back?


I will also give that a go later.


----------



## aylan1196

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> I will also give that a go later.


I did the disable enhancement amd no go but I fixed it with flashing back to 701 bios then reflash to 801....
And one more thing my setup is cross fire 1st vega in 1st slot 2nd in 3d slot they are causing to me a a lot of headaches sometimes they work sometime not and mostly black or blue not bosd or whit still screen color and the pc reboot bu itself another note every while after a restart or shutdown the one of the vega 64 will show ! Mark and a messag will pop no amd driver installed I fix it by manually updating from amd folder
.......








Guess crossfire is still crap on this 17.9.3 driver
Any advice appreciated
Thanks


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aylan1196*
> 
> I did the disable enhancement amd no go but I fixed it with flashing back to 701 bios then reflash to 801....
> And one more thing my setup is cross fire 1st vega in 1st slot 2nd in 3d slot they are causing to me a a lot of headaches sometimes they work sometime not and mostly black or blue not bosd or whit still screen color and the pc reboot bu itself another note every while after a restart or shutdown the one of the vega 64 will show ! Mark and a messag will pop no amd driver installed I fix it by manually updating from amd folder
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess crossfire is still crap on this 17.9.3 driver
> Any advice appreciated
> Thanks


Try the 2nd in slot two, as slot 3 may be going to the other CCX on the CPU.


----------



## aylan1196

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Try the 2nd in slot two, as slot 3 may be going to the other CCX on the CPU.


It would be 8x then right ?


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aylan1196*
> 
> It would be 8x then right ?


Yes but even Titan Xp's don't flood the bus higher than 8x so you can get away with it.


----------



## aylan1196

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Yes but even Titan Xp's don't flood the bus higher than 8x so you can get away with it.


I did put the card in slot two but it didn't show in device manager
Then again I put it slot 3 and made sure that the cards are seated will in the PCIe slots fully and now it's seems good
I'll croosfire and reply back
Currently it's all good
BrB


----------



## mr_zbrush

Hey guys, nice thread going on here ... ordering the board next week, also planning on buying 64GB quad channel RAM, any recommendations ?

i was thinking maybe corsair ?
*Corsair Vengeance RGB CMR64GX4M4C3200C16 64GB (4x16GB) DDR4*
https://www.pccasegear.com/products/39472/corsair-vengeance-rgb-cmr64gx4m4c3200c16-64gb-4x16gb-ddr4

leaving room for future upgrade

Cheers


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr_zbrush*
> 
> Hey guys, nice thread going on here ... ordering the board next week, also planning on buying 64GB quad channel RAM, any recommendations ?
> 
> i was thinking maybe corsair ?
> *Corsair Vengeance RGB CMR64GX4M4C3200C16 64GB (4x16GB) DDR4*
> https://www.pccasegear.com/products/39472/corsair-vengeance-rgb-cmr64gx4m4c3200c16-64gb-4x16gb-ddr4
> 
> leaving room for future upgrade
> 
> Cheers


That corsair is going to be Hynix RAM. You want Samsung B Die if at all possible. G skill makes a 3200 c14 RGB kit that's b die. Not cheap, but the extra 50-75 bucks is worth it. You'll have a much better chance of making rated speed.
F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> That corsair is going to be Hynix RAM. You want Samsung B Die if at all possible. G skill makes a 3200 c14 RGB kit that's b die. Not cheap, but the extra 50-75 bucks is worth it. You'll have a much better chance of making rated speed.
> F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR


Not at all certain that is Hynix.
My dual kits of CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 is Samsung B-die that I purchased for my TR-build.



However, as they are Dual Rank there is a lower possibility to run them stable at 32000MHz, I run mine at 3066MHz with the default timings for that XMP 2.0 profile. (could only select 3200MHz in D.O.C.P so I had to enter it manually)


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Way to ruin my belief in stability lol. (jk).
> 
> had to step down to 3.95ghz and raise vcore.
> 
> Anyway, here's a quick and dirty 17 min small fft prime run temps:


Hmm that's 9-10c better than me. Debating on ordering the xspc block for the interim.


----------



## Ronsanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Have you flashed to the latest 0801 BIOS as well as updating the Aura LED Firmwares ?


I can only find BIOS 7.01 on the main ASUS support page. I just flashed to it from beta 9910, and have my RAM running at 3200 now with a 4.0 OC at 1.325 Volts. I also loaded the latest Aura Fw 1.00.13 and all is running fine. I have to play with the run the Aura Sync SW yet though.

My OELD is showing the same temp as HWINFO 27C. Ambient room temp is 21.5C. My GPU's
Oh and yes I am running a custom loop, a 480 Hardware Labs SR2 on the CPU and a nother one for teh 2 GTX 1080Ti's. The GPU's are not OC'd though.

So far so good.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> Not at all certain that is Hynix.
> My dual kits of CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 is Samsung B-die that I purchased for my TR-build.
> 
> 
> 
> However, as they are Dual Rank there is a lower possibility to run them stable at 32000MHz, I run mine at 3066MHz with the default timings for that XMP 2.0 profile. (could only select 3200MHz in D.O.C.P so I had to enter it manually)


The trouble with corsair is there is no way to know what you'll get. They have been slipping e die and hynix into their lower speed tier sticks for a while now. I got nailed twice on this unity i stepped up to 3466 kits from Corsair that were at a brick and mortar store.

The G Skill kit has such good timings it HAS to be B die every time.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Have you flashed to the latest 0801 BIOS as well as updating the Aura LED Firmwares ?
> 
> 
> 
> I can only find BIOS 7.01 on the main ASUS support page. I just flashed to it from beta 9910, and have my RAM running at 3200 now with a 4.0 OC at 1.325 Volts. I also loaded the latest Aura Fw 1.00.13 and all is running fine. I have to play with the run the Aura Sync SW yet though.
> 
> My OELD is showing the same temp as HWINFO 27C. Ambient room temp is 21.5C. My GPU's
> Oh and yes I am running a custom loop, a 480 Hardware Labs SR2 on the CPU and a nother one for teh 2 GTX 1080Ti's. The GPU's are not OC'd though.
> 
> So far so good.
Click to expand...

Check the OP for the latest Fimrwares and BIOS Updates, the Asus page is out of date.


----------



## The Stilt

The 0801 bios appears to be a significant improvement over the older ones (e.g. 0701), at least in regards of the maximum MEMCLK.
The board is now definitely 3466MHz capable, which definitely was not the case on the older bioses (at least on my setup). There still appears to be some shenanigans with the cold boots, but most of the time it is able to cold boot without hitting the recovery threshold. That will most likely be remedied as the platform matures.

I had some quad channel dual rank (64GB) B-die kits laying around, so I decided to give them a shot.

Reaching 3200MHz with 4x16GB config in this case was actually easier than on AM4 platform.
Cold boots are a major pain, but the memory itself works without any issues.





DRAM timings as seen in the SC.
1.3300V DRAM (boot & runtime), 1.0500V SoC (manual), 80Ohm ProcODT, everything else at "Auto".

ps. Don't touch tRDWR & tWRRD since it is not homogenous between the channels (CH A&C - B&D have different values).

I was using a modified version of the 0801 bios, with following changes in it:

- PMU FWs downgraded ("46" -> "42")
- "Memory Access Mode" brought back to AiTweaker-tab (in previous builds only available through CBS)
- Fixed AGESA build-string (0.0.6.0 to 1.0.0.3)

Most likely it won't make any difference, but feel free to try. If you're using 2 DPC config stick in the original 0801 build.
The bios is only updateable using Flashback.

Zenith Extreme 0801 SP42M (Unofficial)


----------



## vsimone67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> I can only find BIOS 7.01 on the main ASUS support page. I just flashed to it from beta 9910, and have my RAM running at 3200 now with a 4.0 OC at 1.325 Volts. I also loaded the latest Aura Fw 1.00.13 and all is running fine. I have to play with the run the Aura Sync SW yet though.
> 
> My OELD is showing the same temp as HWINFO 27C. Ambient room temp is 21.5C. My GPU's
> Oh and yes I am running a custom loop, a 480 Hardware Labs SR2 on the CPU and a nother one for teh 2 GTX 1080Ti's. The GPU's are not OC'd though.
> 
> So far so good.


Try: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?95413-Zenith-Extreme-Beta-UEFI-0801

From a lot of posts 0801 fixes a lot of issues and is very stable (I am using it).


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Hmm that's 9-10c better than me. Debating on ordering the xspc block for the interim.


So, I guess OCCT is not a good benchmark for TR it seems? I can pass 6h of OCCT @ 4.025ghz @ 1.3125vcore, yet prime balck outs within seconds.

Also, tdie @ 68c is the temp limit for this chip, correct?


----------



## Obsidience

I don't have any experience with OCCT for stability/torture testing but I've found that Prime 95 small FFTs really kicks this processors @ss and is a good *quick* test to confirm an overclock is somewhat stable as it heats up the CPU very quickly. Quick test aside, I will always run a 24hr Prime95 blend test for final confirmation as well as using MemTest86.

EDIT: No on 68C being the max. I've been running a P95 blend test since last night using an EK nickel waterblock at 3.975Ghz and my tdie has maxed out at 87.3C. I've seen higher but it wasn't stable. I don't recommend everyone using this as a reference point as I've been pushing the mobo/chip pretty hard.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> So, I guess OCCT is not a good benchmark for TR it seems? I can pass 6h of OCCT @ 4.025ghz @ 1.3125vcore, yet prime balck outs within seconds.
> 
> Also, tdie @ 68c is the temp limit for this chip, correct?


OCCT isn't rough enough to determine stable imo. I've seen realbench crash after being occt stable. I think throttle begins around 105tcl ? Prime will get my chip to 80c on the tdie.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> OCCT isn't rough enough to determine stable imo. I've seen realbench crash after being occt stable. I think throttle begins around 105tcl ? Prime will get my chip to 80c on the tdie.


Well. I'll be sure to run some Prime tonight. I just hope I won't have to be "Ryzened" again, where a black screen of death would occure 10h into the test because of insufficient vcore.

Side note: If/when I'll get my Swiftech Apogee SKF TR4 block, I'll be sure to run a comparison on the same system, using the same coolant and same thermal paste.


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The 0801 bios appears to be a significant improvement over the older ones (e.g. 0701), at least in regards of the maximum MEMCLK.
> The board is now definitely 3466MHz capable, which definitely was not the case on the older bioses (at least on my setup). There still appears to be some shenanigans with the cold boots, but most of the time it is able to cold boot without hitting the recovery threshold. That will most likely be remedied as the platform matures.
> 
> I had some quad channel dual rank (64GB) B-die kits laying around, so I decided to give them a shot.
> 
> Reaching 3200MHz with 4x16GB config in this case was actually easier than on AM4 platform.
> Cold boots are a major pain, but the memory itself works without any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRAM timings as seen in the SC.
> 1.3300V DRAM (boot & runtime), 1.0500V SoC (manual), 80Ohm ProcODT, everything else at "Auto".
> 
> ps. Don't touch tRDWR & tWRRD since it is not homogenous between the channels (CH A&C - B&D have different values).
> 
> I was using a modified version of the 0801 bios, with following changes in it:
> 
> - PMU FWs downgraded ("46" -> "42")
> - "Memory Access Mode" brought back to AiTweaker-tab (in previous builds only available through CBS)
> - Fixed AGESA build-string (0.0.6.0 to 1.0.0.3)
> 
> Most likely it won't make any difference, but feel free to try. If you're using 2 DPC config stick in the original 0801 build.
> The bios is only updateable using Flashback.
> 
> Zenith Extreme 0801 SP42M (Unofficial)


Hi The Stilt, I always use your presets, those are amazing! May I ask what are the benefits in downgrading the PMU from46 to 42? Also, what's the PMU? Sorry for the stupid questions, but I'd love to learn more on the platform, as right now I'm on a 1950X/ZE too


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> Hi The Stilt, I always use your presets, those are amazing! May I ask what are the benefits in downgrading the PMU from46 to 42? Also, what's the PMU? Sorry for the stupid questions, but I'd love to learn more on the platform, as right now I'm on a 1950X/ZE too


The newer PMU FW is targeted more towards 2 DPC compability and in some cases might not be the optimal choice for 1 DPC.
PMU (Phy micro-controller unit) is the memory controller inside the CPU.


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> Hi The Stilt, I always use your presets, those are amazing! May I ask what are the benefits in downgrading the PMU from46 to 42? Also, what's the PMU? Sorry for the stupid questions, but I'd love to learn more on the platform, as right now I'm on a 1950X/ZE too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The newer PMU FW is targeted more towards 2 DPC compability and in some cases might not be the optimal choice for 1 DPC.
> PMU (Phy micro-controller unit) is the memory controller inside the CPU.
Click to expand...

I'll give it a try then, later this week. I'm more or less stable with my 3466 MHz G.Skill TridentZ RGB with your 3600 MHz preset.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Increasing the MEMCLK rating of the modules themselves won't magically increase the capabilities of the IMC (i.e. higher than 3466MHz).
> RMA'ing the modules won't fix the IMC limitation.
> The official support for 1 DPC dual rank config is up to 2400MHz.
> 
> Reaching higher than 2933MHz on such config usually requires at least some tinkering.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> This.
> 
> The number of RMAs due to this issue is getting or of hand. The G Skill kit listed is a good kit. It's unrealistic to expect heavy memory overclocks without any tweaking whatsoever.


Fair enough, thanks for the info. I was just concerned because a few people on reddit mentioned it worked out of the box @ 3200 after enabling the XMP/DOCP profile, with no other tweaks, but now thinking they either didn't properly test or just got lucky.

I've noticed I can pass through MemTest86 quite a few times at 3200, but MemTest HCI shows errors more frequently.

There is anything you recommend I start tweaking first? I have tried a few things, changing command rate to 1T and bumping DRAM voltage to 1.36v, still got errors though. Right now I am running 3066 @ 1T and that works fine. Apart from that, everything else is set to Auto.


----------



## Turok916

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turok916*
> 
> + ? I don't want to OC (just yet) I want to find a way to avoid the spikes on the vcore. I have seen 1.5x when the XFR goes up to 4.2 Ghz, but usually they go up to 1.475, 1.463, 1.481, etc. and when the cores are idling at 2800 Mhz I have seen 0.838 as the minimum vcore, so what I want to know if is there a way to limit the upper vcore so that the vcore don't pass for example 1.400 even when hitting 4.2 Ghz.
> 
> Maybe is not possible and I need to fix the vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Regards


Anyone can give me some pointers with this? I have set the offset to -0.068xx and I'm seeing some lower temps when stressing but I'm worried about the vcore when idling right know the lowest I have seen is 0.875 at 2400 Mhz, so If I keep increasing the negative offset my minimum vcore (when idling) will make the system unstable or crash. I was reading today and it seems the better way would be to setup some pstates?









Later I will try to increase the negative offset a little bit more, some guidance on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Kriant

Any tips on settings for Prime95 for TR? should I just go with standard blend or small fft, or put some specific custom ones?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips on settings for Prime95 for TR? should I just go with standard blend or small fft, or put some specific custom ones?


I find small will give me the max temp and show any instability right away, although i think it is quite abusive on the cpu.


----------



## mr_zbrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> That corsair is going to be Hynix RAM. You want Samsung B Die if at all possible. G skill makes a 3200 c14 RGB kit that's b die. Not cheap, but the extra 50-75 bucks is worth it. You'll have a much better chance of making rated speed.
> F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR


F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR ticks all the boxes, however its hard to locate here in Australia for the time being


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr_zbrush*
> 
> F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR ticks all the boxes, however its hard to locate here in Australia for the time being


Had to get mine from Newegg due to the lack of availability in Australia of C14 G.Skill ram


----------



## mr_zbrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Had to get mine from Newegg due to the lack of availability in Australia of C14 G.Skill ram


i know mate, shame aye ? hopefully we'll have more options in the aussie market in couple of weeks.

i called both PCCaseGear and Scorptec, Scorp said they might be able to get it in 6 to 8 weeks, i need the build next week,so i might go with

G.Skill Trident Z RGB F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR 32GB (4x8GB) 3200MHz DDR4
F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR

checking G.Skill it says its Dual/Quad Channel, how do you know if it is Samsung B Die ?
https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16q-32gtzr


----------



## Neonkore

I got my TridentZ 64GB 3466MHz CL16 kit from Newegg too - 4 days from order to Perth, I wouldn't wait for the local option.

It'll likely be Samsung B die.


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonkore*
> 
> I got my TridentZ 64GB 3466MHz CL16 kit from Newegg too - 4 days from order to Perth, I wouldn't wait for the local option.
> 
> It'll likely be Samsung B die.


Yeah I got the same kit, but 32 GB, it's B-die SS. So yours should be B-die DS.


----------



## mr_zbrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonkore*
> 
> I got my TridentZ 64GB 3466MHz CL16 kit from Newegg too - 4 days from order to Perth, I wouldn't wait for the local option.
> 
> It'll likely be Samsung B die.


sweet, didnt know they're so fast with international shipping, placing my order from newegg tonight









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> Yeah I got the same kit, but 32 GB, it's B-die SS. So yours should be B-die DS.


Good to know, i guess i'll go with the F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR hopefully it'll arrive early next week.


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr_zbrush*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neonkore*
> 
> I got my TridentZ 64GB 3466MHz CL16 kit from Newegg too - 4 days from order to Perth, I wouldn't wait for the local option.
> 
> It'll likely be Samsung B die.
> 
> 
> 
> sweet, didnt know they're so fast with international shipping, placing my order from newegg tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> Yeah I got the same kit, but 32 GB, it's B-die SS. So yours should be B-die DS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to know, i guess i'll go with the F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR hopefully it'll arrive early next week.
Click to expand...

Oh nice! I honestly was thinking to send back to Amazon those 4x8 GB and get a 4x16 GB kit, 'cause I'd love to use all of those 16 cores properly.
Oh, anyways: yesterday I rendered a 4K video for my YT channel and it took ~80% less time compared to my old 5960X, that was, for instance, overclocked @ 4.0 GHz. With the 1950X I'm still @ Default (waiting for the right waterblock), so yeah, I finally had a chance to see how capable the new system is and DAMN, I'm amazed.


----------



## Lemon Wolf

I wonder when there will be full DDR4-3600 support on this board.
My Corsair Vengeance LPX 3600 (4x8GB) wont boot up at its rated speed no matter what i try.
However i tried some low latency timing based on what i found in this video 



 and its working quite well so far.
I am kind of surprised that the memory is working with these timings as its rated for 18-19-19-39-58.


----------



## Obsidience

Does anyone know what "Overclocking Enhancement" does? As far as I can tell, enabling it screws with the CPU temp offset, reducing it by 27C. I'm running 0801 BIOS.


----------



## Kriant

Does anyone know how Load Line Calibration behaves on Zenith? Does it overshoot like on Crosshair VI Hero or not? I seem to need 1.34-1.35vcore under load, but that requires 1.4vcore with llc setting on auto. I want to see if I can lower idle vcore. Any suggestions?


----------



## mirskid

Hi I just purchased a new PC this are the specs.

AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1950X Processor
ASUS ROG Zenith Extreme Motherboard Bios 0701
G.Skill 32GB (4x8G) F4-3000C15D-16GVRB DDR4 3000MHz Ripjaws V Blazing
Corsair Hydro 115i
ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB
Samsung 960 PRO NVMe M.2 512GB SSD
Corsair RM1000i
Corsair Obsidian 750D Airflow

I have a problem and every time I setup an overclock either manually or via asus 5 way software the RAM is always DDR4-2133MHz. When I try to increase manually or with D.O.C.P. it always fails the restart process of the Bios.

Any suggestions on how to increase the memory to 3000MHz or around that area?
Also I there is a link or post of a stable overclock settings I will appreciate if anyone can share the information.

Regards,


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Does anyone know how Load Line Calibration behaves on Zenith? Does it overshoot like on Crosshair VI Hero or not? I seem to need 1.34-1.35vcore under load, but that requires 1.4vcore with llc setting on auto. I want to see if I can lower idle vcore. Any suggestions?


So I tried the xspc block, temps dropped to 68c @ 4ghz running prime


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> So I tried the xspc block, temps dropped to 68c @ 4ghz running prime


All hail XSPC?









I did 1h small FFT run at 70f room temp and maxed out at 68.8c today. @ 4.0ghz and 1.4vcore/1.344v under load.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheddle*
> 
> using bios version 9980 - It looks like LLC setting is broken. Ive tried setting 2, 7 and 8 and they all have no effect on vdroop. ive set 1.22v at idle and upon loading the CPU all cores drop to 1.181v regardless of what LLC I use.


That seems to be my oh-hands experience with latest bios right now. I am getting the same vdroop at LLC 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, and even 6.


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr_zbrush*
> 
> i know mate, shame aye ? hopefully we'll have more options in the aussie market in couple of weeks.
> 
> i called both PCCaseGear and Scorptec, Scorp said they might be able to get it in 6 to 8 weeks, i need the build next week,so i might go with
> 
> G.Skill Trident Z RGB F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR 32GB (4x8GB) 3200MHz DDR4
> F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR
> 
> checking G.Skill it says its Dual/Quad Channel, how do you know if it is Samsung B Die ?
> https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16q-32gtzr


I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I have two of those kits headed back to Newegg tomorrow. Couldn't get anything beyond 2133 MHz despite a few lists floating around saying these were Samsung. Finally loaded up Thaiphoon Burner and it showed Hynix straight across the board.









Frustrated by this whole memory deal, I looked into GSkill's so-called Ryzen-specific memory, 128 GB kit specifically. The G Skill tech said Newegg was the only retailer carrying the kit, and only C16 was currently available. Newegg lists a C14 kit as well, but mysteriously has it "unavailable". Both Newegg and G Skill were coy when I asked if the C14 kit was discontinued or just out of stock, so I bit the bullet and bought the C16. It prices up this build a bit, but I need to move on to something else and not tinker with memory all the time.

Will report back when the G Skill labeled "Threadripper specific" memory is tested.


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> All hail XSPC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did 1h small FFT run at 70f room temp and maxed out at 68.8c today. @ 4.0ghz and 1.4vcore/1.344v under load.


Briefly read both your temps as F and thought "christ almighty that thing is a damn refrigerant!"


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheddle*
> 
> using bios version 9980 - It looks like LLC setting is broken. Ive tried setting 2, 7 and 8 and they all have no effect on vdroop. ive set 1.22v at idle and upon loading the CPU all cores drop to 1.181v regardless of what LLC I use.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> So I tried the xspc block, temps dropped to 68c @ 4ghz running prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All hail XSPC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did 1h small FFT run at 70f room temp and maxed out at 68.8c today. @ 4.0ghz and 1.4vcore/1.344v under load.
Click to expand...

I'd get the XSPC block but damn, I think it's ugly. I'd love to know how the Glacier C399a by Phanteks is doing, that thing is sexy


----------



## mr_zbrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I have two of those kits headed back to Newegg tomorrow. Couldn't get anything beyond 2133 MHz despite a few lists floating around saying these were Samsung. Finally loaded up Thaiphoon Burner and it showed Hynix straight across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frustrated by this whole memory deal, I looked into GSkill's so-called Ryzen-specific memory, 128 GB kit specifically. The G Skill tech said Newegg was the only retailer carrying the kit, and only C16 was currently available. Newegg lists a C14 kit as well, but mysteriously has it "unavailable". Both Newegg and G Skill were coy when I asked if the C14 kit was discontinued or just out of stock, so I bit the bullet and bought the C16. It prices up this build a bit, but I need to move on to something else and not tinker with memory all the time.
> 
> Will report back when the G Skill labeled "Threadripper specific" memory is tested.


sorry to hear about that, i ended up ordering *F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR* from newegg

the Zenith is a big motherboard, all eatx cases i am looking at either don't fit or look boring design from 5 years old, was wondering if anyone managed to fit the motherboard in mid tower TG case

similar to *Phanteks Eclipse P400S Tempered Glass Satin Black* or *Thermaltake View 31 TG RGB Tempered Glass Mid-Tower Chassis*

personally i dont mind the rubber grommets covered a bit if functional.


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr_zbrush*
> 
> the Zenith is a big motherboard, all eatx cases i am looking at either don't fit or look boring design from 5 years old, was wondering if anyone managed to fit the motherboard in mid tower TG case
> 
> similar to *Phanteks Eclipse P400S Tempered Glass Satin Black* or *Thermaltake View 31 TG RGB Tempered Glass Mid-Tower Chassis*
> 
> personally i dont mind the rubber grommets covered a bit if functional.


I'm using an In-Win 909, it's got the space inside for it nicely, but lacking in cable management space. So far having to use the holes from the SSD holders to get cables into the chassis main. It's not pretty! Though looks like I'll have to order a cable mod set for my PSU anyway. Looking for alternative SATA cables too. If using a PSU like the Corsair AX1200i the stock SATA power cables don't fit with the SSD holders on the back


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr_zbrush*
> 
> sorry to hear about that, i ended up ordering *F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR* from newegg
> 
> the Zenith is a big motherboard, all eatx cases i am looking at either don't fit or look boring design from 5 years old, was wondering if anyone managed to fit the motherboard in mid tower TG case
> 
> similar to *Phanteks Eclipse P400S Tempered Glass Satin Black* or *Thermaltake View 31 TG RGB Tempered Glass Mid-Tower Chassis*
> 
> personally i dont mind the rubber grommets covered a bit if functional.


I had really good luck with a Corsair 570X. Everything is functional and the only change needed is removing the grommets that push against the Zenith's backplane. I've now moved over to a Caselabs SMA8, but I'm struggling to get temps as good as I had them in the 570X. I mounted an Enermax TR4 360 in the front for intake, and moved the fans that came with the 570X to top and back for exhaust. Temps were around 70C under Prime small FFT.


----------



## Neonkore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> I'm using an In-Win 909, it's got the space inside for it nicely, but lacking in cable management space. So far having to use the holes from the SSD holders to get cables into the chassis main. It's not pretty! Though looks like I'll have to order a cable mod set for my PSU anyway. Looking for alternative SATA cables too. If using a PSU like the Corsair AX1200i the stock SATA power cables don't fit with the SSD holders on the back


Ha! I'm using the same case too (silver), the rear glass panel isn't fully shut because of the thickness of the 24 cable so let me know how you go with the custom cables...


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I have two of those kits headed back to Newegg tomorrow. Couldn't get anything beyond 2133 MHz despite a few lists floating around saying these were Samsung. Finally loaded up Thaiphoon Burner and it showed Hynix straight across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frustrated by this whole memory deal, I looked into GSkill's so-called Ryzen-specific memory, 128 GB kit specifically. The G Skill tech said Newegg was the only retailer carrying the kit, and only C16 was currently available. Newegg lists a C14 kit as well, but mysteriously has it "unavailable". Both Newegg and G Skill were coy when I asked if the C14 kit was discontinued or just out of stock, so I bit the bullet and bought the C16. It prices up this build a bit, but I need to move on to something else and not tinker with memory all the time.
> 
> Will report back when the G Skill labeled "Threadripper specific" memory is tested.


Thats because the CAS16 version of the kit is Hynix. Only the CAS14 3200 kit is Samsung. Whoever told you the CAS16 was Samsung was wrong.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I have two of those kits headed back to Newegg tomorrow. Couldn't get anything beyond 2133 MHz despite a few lists floating around saying these were Samsung. Finally loaded up Thaiphoon Burner and it showed Hynix straight across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frustrated by this whole memory deal, I looked into GSkill's so-called Ryzen-specific memory, 128 GB kit specifically. The G Skill tech said Newegg was the only retailer carrying the kit, and only C16 was currently available. Newegg lists a C14 kit as well, but mysteriously has it "unavailable". Both Newegg and G Skill were coy when I asked if the C14 kit was discontinued or just out of stock, so I bit the bullet and bought the C16. It prices up this build a bit, but I need to move on to something else and not tinker with memory all the time.
> 
> Will report back when the G Skill labeled "Threadripper specific" memory is tested.


They can be samsung. They can be E die. I have 2 kits of it and mine are E die and they ran fine with docp on the zenith 0 issues.


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonkore*
> 
> Ha! I'm using the same case too (silver), the rear glass panel isn't fully shut because of the thickness of the 24 cable so let me know how you go with the custom cables...


The 24pin is ok for mine, but as I'm using the top four bays currently (until I can get rid of them to a different PC) the power cables around the back are causing hell.

The sleeved cables should solve that as I can keep them flatter.

Just found out I've got E-Die Corsair. So probably going to offload them asap


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> They can be samsung. They can be E die. I have 2 kits of it and mine are E die and they ran fine with docp on the zenith 0 issues.


Wow, really? It was listed as Samsung in an online list, which is why I bought them. Good to know, I guess its a crapshoot with that particular SKU.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The 0801 bios appears to be a significant improvement over the older ones (e.g. 0701), at least in regards of the maximum MEMCLK.
> The board is now definitely 3466MHz capable, which definitely was not the case on the older bioses (at least on my setup). There still appears to be some shenanigans with the cold boots, but most of the time it is able to cold boot without hitting the recovery threshold. That will most likely be remedied as the platform matures.
> 
> I had some quad channel dual rank (64GB) B-die kits laying around, so I decided to give them a shot.
> 
> Reaching 3200MHz with 4x16GB config in this case was actually easier than on AM4 platform.
> Cold boots are a major pain, but the memory itself works without any issues.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRAM timings as seen in the SC.
> 1.3300V DRAM (boot & runtime), 1.0500V SoC (manual), 80Ohm ProcODT, everything else at "Auto".
> 
> ps. Don't touch tRDWR & tWRRD since it is not homogenous between the channels (CH A&C - B&D have different values).
> 
> I was using a modified version of the 0801 bios, with following changes in it:
> 
> - PMU FWs downgraded ("46" -> "42")
> - "Memory Access Mode" brought back to AiTweaker-tab (in previous builds only available through CBS)
> - Fixed AGESA build-string (0.0.6.0 to 1.0.0.3)
> 
> Most likely it won't make any difference, but feel free to try. If you're using 2 DPC config stick in the original 0801 build.
> The bios is only updateable using Flashback.
> 
> Zenith Extreme 0801 SP42M (Unofficial)


+rep, thanks for share







, will add 0801 SP42M to OP ASAP







and be trying it out







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turok916*
> 
> + ? I don't want to OC (just yet) I want to find a way to avoid the spikes on the vcore. I have seen 1.5x when the XFR goes up to 4.2 Ghz, but usually they go up to 1.475, 1.463, 1.481, etc. and when the cores are idling at 2800 Mhz I have seen 0.838 as the minimum vcore, so what I want to know if is there a way to limit the upper vcore so that the vcore don't pass for example 1.400 even when hitting 4.2 Ghz.
> 
> Maybe is not possible and I need to fix the vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Regards
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Turok916*
> 
> Anyone can give me some pointers with this? I have set the offset to -0.068xx and I'm seeing some lower temps when stressing but I'm worried about the vcore when idling right know the lowest I have seen is 0.875 at 2400 Mhz, so If I keep increasing the negative offset my minimum vcore (when idling) will make the system unstable or crash. I was reading today and it seems the better way would be to setup some pstates?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later I will try to increase the negative offset a little bit more, some guidance on this would be appreciated.
Click to expand...

There is no way to limit voltage when PB/XFR boosts CPU. Only element of PB/XFR is exposed for user changing is on/off by Core Performance Boost option on Extreme Tweaker page AFAIK. If you keep increasing the negative offset to VCORE you will encounter instability at idle and other load states. The 1.4-1.5V you see when at stock is not something to be alarmed about TBH.

PState 0 default frequency will be 3400MHz on 1950X (Base clock as found in spec).

Set OC Mode to "Customized", Advanced page > AMD CBS > Zen Common Options.



Then go to Custom PStates / Throttling to see screen below.



When you increase MHz by editing PState0 FID (hexadecimal) it will be reflected in the greyed box Frequency (MHz). Using a frequency of 3425MHz+ will enable "OC mode". As CPU is in "OC mode" you will knock out PB/XFR and would need to start "overclocking" PState 0 to gain back higher clocks.

What we see as Voltage (uV) (ie 116250) is a ceiling VID for PState 0, when CPU enters OC mode it will snap to 1.1625V.

When CPU is not in "OC mode" and we disable PB/XFR by disabling Core Performance Boost on Extreme Tweaker page and we load CPU, so it only go to PState 0 ceiling MHz You will observed CPU does not use 1.1625V for 3.4GHz.



As you can see my 1950X sample uses VID: ~1.038V / VCORE (SVI2 TFN): ~1.056V.

PState0 VID is also hexadecimal, when you edit it the change will be reflected in greyed box Voltage (uV).

When you start to OC PState0 you will be doing an "All cores OC", just like when changing CPU Core Ratio on Extreme Tweaker page. Will aim to add this PState info in OP ASAP







.

You need to assess if stock behavior of 1950X is optimal for your uses or the "All cores OC" which you gain, there are pros and cons to each.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> So I tried the xspc block, temps dropped to 68c @ 4ghz running prime


+rep for share







, taking into any difference in ambient room temp, etc what was the drop vs EK TR block for same profile? cheers







.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> + taking into any difference in ambient room temp, etc what was the drop vs EK TR block for same profile? cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Under ambient of 27C. Water temp 31c on idle. 250ML Res-> D5 pump speed 4 with EK rev top -> EK TR -> 360 HWLABS GTS -> Reservoir Fans 3x120mm Corsair ML120 Paste: AS5 spread on with a spreading tool.
Cpu @ 1.35V 4ghz Cpu soc 0.9v

EK TR
Idle temp 33-36c. Prime 95 small ftf Load goes to 85 after about 6mins
Aida 64 goes to 80c
XSPC Neo

Idle temp 31-34c Prime 95 small ftf Load goes to 68 after 15mins.
Aida 64 reaches 66c and settles.


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Thats because the CAS16 version of the kit is Hynix. Only the CAS14 3200 kit is Samsung. Whoever told you the CAS16 was Samsung was wrong.


It was on one of the "verified Samsung" lists going around.. It looks like Nycgtr had Samsung with the CAS16 kit (he can verify if he actually meant 14), so the memory source can't be mapped directly onto the SKU, or so it seems.

In addition to the "G-skill TR recommended" 128 GB kit at CAS16, I bought two 64 GB kits at CAS14, the ones mentioned by Z_brush. My credit card is having a nervous breakdown.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> It was on one of the "verified Samsung" lists going around.. It looks like Nycgtr had Samsung with the CAS16 kit (he can verify if he actually meant 14), so the memory source can't be mapped directly onto the SKU, or so it seems.
> 
> In addition to the "G-skill TR recommended" 128 GB kit at CAS16, I bought two 64 GB kits at CAS14, the ones mentioned by Z_brush. My credit card is having a nervous breakdown.


I should've been clearer. The only variant guaranteed to be b die is the c14. I forgot about E Die, but yeah that's a possibility too on C16. As Hynix improves their binning, the c14 could some day be Hynix too, no way to know long term.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> It was on one of the "verified Samsung" lists going around.. It looks like Nycgtr had Samsung with the CAS16 kit (he can verify if he actually meant 14), so the memory source can't be mapped directly onto the SKU, or so it seems.
> 
> In addition to the "G-skill TR recommended" 128 GB kit at CAS16, I bought two 64 GB kits at CAS14, the ones mentioned by Z_brush. My credit card is having a nervous breakdown.


I mean 16. The CL16 3200 kit from Gskill was samsung E die
However, 3200 CL 16 can also be B die. My Corsair vegence led 4x16 is B die.


----------



## happyluckbox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I have two of those kits headed back to Newegg tomorrow. Couldn't get anything beyond 2133 MHz despite a few lists floating around saying these were Samsung. Finally loaded up Thaiphoon Burner and it showed Hynix straight across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frustrated by this whole memory deal, I looked into GSkill's so-called Ryzen-specific memory, 128 GB kit specifically. The G Skill tech said Newegg was the only retailer carrying the kit, and only C16 was currently available. Newegg lists a C14 kit as well, but mysteriously has it "unavailable". Both Newegg and G Skill were coy when I asked if the C14 kit was discontinued or just out of stock, so I bit the bullet and bought the C16. It prices up this build a bit, but I need to move on to something else and not tinker with memory all the time.
> 
> Will report back when the G Skill labeled "Threadripper specific" memory is tested.


i lucked out and got the 128gb tridentz kit rated at 15-15-15-35.
It ended up being Samsung B, and I was able to get the full 128gb kit to run 3060mhz. anything further stresses the IMC too far and is not stable (tho it will post)

For testing I ran 4 sticks at 64gb and it was able to run 3200mhz stable, so i know it's not the ram.


----------



## Kriant

@nycgtr Is you 4.0 ghz OC stable? What settings are you using? And what bios?


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> I should've been clearer. The only variant guaranteed to be b die is the c14. I forgot about E Die, but yeah that's a possibility too on C16. As Hynix improves their binning, the c14 could some day be Hynix too, no way to know long term.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I mean 16. The CL16 3200 kit from Gskill was samsung E die
> However, 3200 CL 16 can also be B die. My Corsair vegence led 4x16 is B die.


Ah, I understand better now. It is probabilistic what you're going to get, with CAS14 giving much better odds at this point.

Looking at the timings, I'm betting that the "TR Recommended" G-skill 128GB CAS 14 kit that can't be found online is simply two of the 64GB kits packaged together. That may explain why they pulled the 128 kit entirely.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> Ah, I understand better now. It is probabilistic what you're going to get, with CAS14 giving much better odds at this point.
> 
> Looking at the timings, I'm betting that the "TR Recommended" G-skill 128GB CAS 14 kit that can't be found online is simply two of the 64GB kits packaged together. That may explain why they pulled the 128 kit entirely.


Well, so far the probability of B Die for 3200 C14 has been 100 percent. On the higher speed end of the spectrum 3600 and above also tend to be b die.

They probably pulled the 128GB kit because even with B die, 8 DR DIMMS are going to be hard to get above 3000. That's a serious strain on the IMCS.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> Ah, I understand better now. It is probabilistic what you're going to get, with CAS14 giving much better odds at this point.
> 
> Looking at the timings, I'm betting that the "TR Recommended" G-skill 128GB CAS 14 kit that can't be found online is simply two of the 64GB kits packaged together. That may explain why they pulled the 128 kit entirely.


The TR reconnmended is just sticks that are known B die. This is why its all cl14.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> @nycgtr Is you 4.0 ghz OC stable? What settings are you using? And what bios?


Yes my 4.0 is stable with a + .197xx offset. Seems to pull as high as 1.37 in prime on the latest test bios.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Yes my 4.0 is stable with a + .197xx offset. Seems to pull as high as 1.37 in prime on the latest test bios.


Anything else that you've changed? LLC? Phase control?

And that's 1950x, right?

I'll try your offset tonight. Thx.


----------



## nycgtr

LLC auto nothing on phase. In using manual soc and yes 1950x


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> LLC auto nothing on phase. In using manual soc and yes 1950x


What's your SOC? Are you undervolting?


----------



## nycgtr

[quote
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> What's your SOC? Are you undervolting?


It defaults to 1.1 on auto for me but I find 0.9v to be just fine


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Under ambient of 27C. Water temp 31c on idle. 250ML Res-> D5 pump speed 4 with EK rev top -> EK TR -> 360 HWLABS GTS -> Reservoir Fans 3x120mm Corsair ML120 Paste: AS5 spread on with a spreading tool.
> Cpu @ 1.35V 4ghz Cpu soc 0.9v
> 
> EK TR
> Idle temp 33-36c. Prime 95 small ftf Load goes to 85 after about 6mins
> Aida 64 goes to 80c
> XSPC Neo
> 
> Idle temp 31-34c Prime 95 small ftf Load goes to 68 after 15mins.
> Aida 64 reaches 66c and settles.


+rep and thanks







.

When I did initially see the XSPC Raystorm NEO, the larger fin area made me think perhaps I should cancel my preorder for the EK block. Ahh well may change at some point.

The Phanteks offering also has nice fin area IMO.


Spoiler: EKWB









Spoiler: XSPC









Spoiler: Phanteks


----------



## Turok916

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +rep, thanks for share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , will add 0801 SP42M to OP ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and be trying it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> There is no way to limit voltage when PB/XFR boosts CPU. Only element of PB/XFR is exposed for user changing is on/off by Core Performance Boost option on Extreme Tweaker page AFAIK. If you keep increasing the negative offset to VCORE you will encounter instability at idle and other load states. The 1.4-1.5V you see when at stock is not something to be alarmed about TBH.
> 
> PState 0 default frequency will be 3400MHz on 1950X (Base clock as found in spec).
> 
> Set OC Mode to "Customized", Advanced page > AMD CBS > Zen Common Options.
> 
> 
> 
> Then go to Custom PStates / Throttling to see screen below.
> 
> 
> 
> When you increase MHz by editing PState0 FID (hexadecimal) it will be reflected in the greyed box Frequency (MHz). Using a frequency of 3425MHz+ will enable "OC mode". As CPU is in "OC mode" you will knock out PB/XFR and would need to start "overclocking" PState 0 to gain back higher clocks.
> 
> What we see as Voltage (uV) (ie 116250) is a ceiling VID for PState 0, when CPU enters OC mode it will snap to 1.1625V.
> 
> When CPU is not in "OC mode" and we disable PB/XFR by disabling Core Performance Boost on Extreme Tweaker page and we load CPU, so it only go to PState 0 ceiling MHz You will observed CPU does not use 1.1625V for 3.4GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see my 1950X sample uses VID: ~1.038V / VCORE (SVI2 TFN): ~1.056V.
> 
> PState0 VID is also hexadecimal, when you edit it the change will be reflected in greyed box Voltage (uV).
> 
> When you start to OC PState0 you will be doing an "All cores OC", just like when changing CPU Core Ratio on Extreme Tweaker page. Will aim to add this PState info in OP ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You need to assess if stock behavior of 1950X is optimal for your uses or the "All cores OC" which you gain, there are pros and cons to each.
> +rep for share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , taking into any difference in ambient room temp, etc what was the drop vs EK TR block for same profile? cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Gup thx for the aclarations and sharing, +1rep also i did start playing around with some adjustment and I managed to get better idling temps for now the max negative offset i can get is 0.05 if i increase that it will crash the system on some benchs. Im seeing deltas of 13 C° over room ambient (about 2 C° over motherboard temp assuming this is an ambient sensor) so for now im a happy camper also with the adjustment it seems more core get to xfr 4170 mhz more often, now i have to do some long test to see how much heat i can get probably around 60° C hope the X62 with my settings can handle it I will report back when I got some test done.

thanks once again for the info.


----------



## gupsterg

@Turok916

NP







.

Great to read you made headway with your own testing







. Sweet your seeing better PB/XFR boosting







.

For me usually motherboard temperature sensor is *not* similar to room ambient, can be above above it by several degrees. As I have rads at front and top and not using push/pull fan setup I reckon case airflow is not as good as when I was fully on air with my R7/C6H setup. @elmor had before highlighted location of motherboard temp sensor on C6H, hopefully he will share info on location on ZE.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> It defaults to 1.1 on auto for me but I find 0.9v to be just fine


Got it. Thanks!

I'll def try it tonight!


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The 0801 bios appears to be a significant improvement over the older ones (e.g. 0701), at least in regards of the maximum MEMCLK.
> The board is now definitely 3466MHz capable, which definitely was not the case on the older bioses (at least on my setup). There still appears to be some shenanigans with the cold boots, but most of the time it is able to cold boot without hitting the recovery threshold. That will most likely be remedied as the platform matures.
> 
> I had some quad channel dual rank (64GB) B-die kits laying around, so I decided to give them a shot.
> 
> Reaching 3200MHz with 4x16GB config in this case was actually easier than on AM4 platform.
> Cold boots are a major pain, but the memory itself works without any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRAM timings as seen in the SC.
> 1.3300V DRAM (boot & runtime), 1.0500V SoC (manual), 80Ohm ProcODT, everything else at "Auto".
> 
> ps. Don't touch tRDWR & tWRRD since it is not homogenous between the channels (CH A&C - B&D have different values).
> 
> I was using a modified version of the 0801 bios, with following changes in it:
> 
> - PMU FWs downgraded ("46" -> "42")
> - "Memory Access Mode" brought back to AiTweaker-tab (in previous builds only available through CBS)
> - Fixed AGESA build-string (0.0.6.0 to 1.0.0.3)
> 
> Most likely it won't make any difference, but feel free to try. If you're using 2 DPC config stick in the original 0801 build.
> The bios is only updateable using Flashback.
> 
> Zenith Extreme 0801 SP42M (Unofficial)


Well using this as a basis to test my E-Die RAM, so far it's working at 16 16 16 30 Haven't tried for 14 yet, but will do. Only 32GB, but it may serve until I can get the 128GB early next year.


----------



## springs113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr_zbrush*
> 
> sorry to hear about that, i ended up ordering *F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR* from newegg
> 
> the Zenith is a big motherboard, all eatx cases i am looking at either don't fit or look boring design from 5 years old, was wondering if anyone managed to fit the motherboard in mid tower TG case
> 
> similar to *Phanteks Eclipse P400S Tempered Glass Satin Black* or *Thermaltake View 31 TG RGB Tempered Glass Mid-Tower Chassis*
> 
> personally i dont mind the rubber grommets covered a bit if functional.


I originally had it in my Lian Li pc 11 rog edition case. One pic shows the case bare(almost) the other with the motherboard installed.


----------



## Ronsanut

@happyluckbox Do you have an OC on you CPU with all 128GB installed when you got to 3060?


----------



## Ronsanut

Question about multi-core overclocking. When I was running beta BIOS 9980 , and then most recently BIOS 701 I set the same settings on each as follows, everything else was left as default, most AUTO settings.

AI OC Tuner - Manual
BCLK Freq - 100
Custom CPU Core - Auto
CPU Core Ratio - 40
Memory Frequency - DDR4-3200
Core Voltage 1.325
DRAMA Voltage 1.35
DRAMB Voltage 1.35
And I manually also set the Memory Frequency to 14-14-14-14-34

That is all I set in each of those BIOS's. But in 9980 and 701, the CPU Cores would adjust to run a 4.0 only when they needed to use the core, at idle the would drop down.
Now on BIOS 801, it seems all cores are pegged at 4.0 regardless of load even if at idle. I think I prefer to not have all cores pegged at 4.0 if not needed.

Do you know what setting controls that ? And why it is effective in this version of the BIOS and not the previous BIOS's?

Thanks for all your help.

Ron

Edit: Thank you Reikoji. That was it, changed my windows mgmt profile . Exactly.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> Question about multi-core overclocking. When I was running beta BIOS 9980 , and then most recently BIOS 701 I set the same settings on each as follows, everything else was left as default, most AUTO settings.
> 
> AI OC Tuner - Manual
> BCLK Freq - 100
> Custom CPU Core - Auto
> CPU Core Ratio - 40
> Memory Frequency - DDR4-3200
> Core Voltage 1.325
> DRAMA Voltage 1.35
> DRAMB Voltage 1.35
> And I manually also set the Memory Frequency to 14-14-14-14-34
> 
> That is all I set in each of those BIOS's. But in 9980 and 701, the CPU Cores would adjust to run a 4.0 only when they needed to use the core, at idle the would drop down.
> Now on BIOS 801, it seems all cores are pegged at 4.0 regardless of load even if at idle. I think I prefer to not have all cores pegged at 4.0 if not needed.
> 
> Do you know what setting controls that ? And why it is effective in this version of the BIOS and not the previous BIOS's?
> 
> Thanks for all your help.
> 
> Ron


Possibly your windows power management profile


----------



## Turok916

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Turok916
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Great to read you made headway with your own testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sweet your seeing better PB/XFR boosting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> For me usually motherboard temperature sensor is *not* similar to room ambient, can be above above it by several degrees. As I have rads at front and top and not using push/pull fan setup I reckon case airflow is not as good as when I was fully on air with my R7/C6H setup. @elmor had before highlighted location of motherboard temp sensor on C6H, hopefully he will share info on location on ZE.






well I will use a multimeter that I have with temp probes to check out the actual internal temps on the dark base pro, so far so good, Im seeing deltas of 16 C° when surfing and watching videos on youtube (around 30 C°) with some spikes to 37 C° (guessing the clocks goes up) the X62 is on 50% fans with a custom curve that goes up when reaching 50 C° and the pump is at 60%, is amazing how quiet my desktop is now. (AMD power plan with minimum processor state at 80%).



Regards.


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I have two of those kits headed back to Newegg tomorrow. Couldn't get anything beyond 2133 MHz despite a few lists floating around saying these were Samsung. Finally loaded up Thaiphoon Burner and it showed Hynix straight across the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frustrated by this whole memory deal, I looked into GSkill's so-called Ryzen-specific memory, 128 GB kit specifically. The G Skill tech said Newegg was the only retailer carrying the kit, and only C16 was currently available. Newegg lists a C14 kit as well, but mysteriously has it "unavailable". Both Newegg and G Skill were coy when I asked if the C14 kit was discontinued or just out of stock, so I bit the bullet and bought the C16. It prices up this build a bit, but I need to move on to something else and not tinker with memory all the time.
> 
> Will report back when the G Skill labeled "Threadripper specific" memory is tested.
> 
> 
> 
> They can be samsung. They can be E die. I have 2 kits of it and mine are E die and they ran fine with docp on the zenith 0 issues.
Click to expand...

< Rev 4.xx = E-Die (I got a 3000 MHz E-Die Kit), >=Rev 5.xx is Hynix


----------



## Korben Dallas

What is the fastest overclock memory speed with 128gb?


----------



## happyluckbox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> @happyluckbox Do you have an OC on you CPU with all 128GB installed when you got to 3060?


Yes, I'm stable at 3.9 ghz. Could do 3.95 but it requires voltage that puts the chip at 68c at load- so I gave up on that.


----------



## happyluckbox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korben Dallas*
> 
> What is the fastest overclock memory speed with 128gb?


i think that would be 3060mhz? my 128gb kit is rated for 15cas 3200mhz.... ended up running at 14cas 3060mhz. Pretty happy with that result.


----------



## Kriant

Can't seem to get stable in P95 Small FFTs @ 4.0ghz. Ramped vcore as high as 1.4v, which under load in HwInfo shows 1.35v per core, or 1.439v vcore (depending on the reading you look at, not sure which one would be correct in this instance). And LLC on Auto.

What's the max safe vcore for long-term use on 1950x?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Can't seem to get stable in P95 Small FFTs @ 4.0ghz. Ramped vcore as high as 1.4v, which under load in HwInfo shows 1.35v per core, or 1.439v vcore (depending on the reading you look at, not sure which one would be correct in this instance). And LLC on Auto.
> 
> What's the max safe vcore for long-term use on 1950x?


I read 1.35 somewhere but I don't even recall where and if that's accurate. I would say if your stable outside of prime 95 small then your fine.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Can't seem to get stable in P95 Small FFTs @ 4.0ghz. Ramped vcore as high as 1.4v, which under load in HwInfo shows 1.35v per core, or 1.439v vcore (depending on the reading you look at, not sure which one would be correct in this instance). And LLC on Auto.
> 
> What's the max safe vcore for long-term use on 1950x?


=< 1.35V for sustained use, under full stress.
IMO anything higher than 1.250V on Threadripper is sheer insanity, considering the power draw of these parts.
My CPU at 3.7GHz / 1.150V is drawing 220W of power during Prime95. Considering the scaling of these parts at 1.250V the power consumption would be around 300W.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> =< 1.35V for sustained use, under full stress.
> IMO anything higher than 1.250V on Threadripper is sheer insanity, considering the power draw of these parts.
> My CPU at 3.7GHz / 1.150V is drawing 220W of power during Prime95. Considering the scaling of these parts at 1.250V the power consumption would be around 300W.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I read 1.35 somewhere but I don't even recall where and if that's accurate. I would say if your stable outside of prime 95 small then your fine.


Thanks and thanks.

I guess I'll try going about every other stability test to see if it'll be fine outside of P95 for daily use.

On Stock, I see vcore bouncing all over the place, as high as 1.502 o_0. But generally around 1.467v. Though, under load it drops to 1.10v in prime.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> =< 1.35V for sustained use, under full stress.
> IMO anything higher than 1.250V on Threadripper is sheer insanity, considering the power draw of these parts.
> My CPU at 3.7GHz / 1.150V is drawing 220W of power during Prime95. Considering the scaling of these parts at 1.250V the power consumption would be around 300W.


Power draw something that's never really bothered me







 put that 1600 watt psu to use


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Power draw something that's never really bothered me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put that 1600 watt psu to use


Same here. Though I don't like my bill at times.


----------



## ReHWolution

I was able to hit 400W CPU only with 4G-1.35v







My AX1500i finally stretched its legs after years since the last time I pushed my 5960X under LN2. But yet, the fan doesn't spin as it's not enough power drawn


----------



## Paprika

EVGA T2 1000W doesn't seem to even flinch. Finally worth the investment.


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Two new memory kits arrived today:

KIT #1: 128GB = 2 x F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR. (DDR4-3200, CL 14-14-14-34 1.35 V)
KIT #2: 128GB = F4-2933C16Q2-128GTZRX. (DDR4-2933, CL 16-16-16-36, 1.35V)

Kit #1 is the one mentioned by mr_zbrush earlier in this thread, as we were talking about which kits could have Samsung D/E. Kit #2 is the "Threadripper approved" memory that a Gskill rep told me about on the phone. It comes in a pretty black box with "EXTREME PERFORMANCE MEMORY" ominously written on the side.







.

RESULTS #1

I started by opening Kit #1, since it was the faster speed if it worked correctly. Clear CMOS, goes through a few boot cycles, and posts with the familiar and depressing # of 2133Mhz and a "Memory Setup Error, Failure to Boot". So I cannot get into the OS to do any testing using Thaiphoon Burner to identify Hynix vs Samsung sticks. Set the "Overclock Tuner" to DOCP and it correctly loads the "14-14-14-34", but same result on reboot.

I'm either doing something wrong here, or the memory just doesn't work. I'm going to reseat the sticks, back off and try pairs of 2 sticks (32 GB), to see if I can at least boot to use Thaiphoon. If it DOES boot up and hits 3200Mhz, we know it is a limit of the Ryzen infinity fabric that's slowing things down at 128GB.

If you guys were interested in any specific tests on these kits, I would gladly run them.


----------



## RoBiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> I'm going to reseat the sticks, back off and try pairs of 2 sticks (32 GB), to see if I can at least boot to use Thaiphoon.


A single stick in the DIMM_A1 slot should also work.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> Two new memory kits arrived today:
> 
> KIT #1: 128GB = 2 x F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR. (DDR4-3200, CL 14-14-14-34 1.35 V)
> KIT #2: 128GB = F4-2933C16Q2-128GTZRX. (DDR4-2933, CL 16-16-16-36, 1.35V)
> 
> Kit #1 is the one mentioned by mr_zbrush earlier in this thread, as we were talking about which kits could have Samsung D/E. Kit #2 is the "Threadripper approved" memory that a Gskill rep told me about on the phone. It comes in a pretty black box with "EXTREME PERFORMANCE MEMORY" ominously written on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> RESULTS #1
> 
> I started by opening Kit #1, since it was the faster speed if it worked correctly. Clear CMOS, goes through a few boot cycles, and posts with the familiar and depressing # of 2133Mhz and a "Memory Setup Error, Failure to Boot". So I cannot get into the OS to do any testing using Thaiphoon Burner to identify Hynix vs Samsung sticks. Set the "Overclock Tuner" to DOCP and it correctly loads the "14-14-14-34", but same result on reboot.
> 
> I'm either doing something wrong here, or the memory just doesn't work. I'm going to reseat the sticks, back off and try pairs of 2 sticks (32 GB), to see if I can at least boot to use Thaiphoon. If it DOES boot up and hits 3200Mhz, we know it is a limit of the Ryzen infinity fabric that's slowing things down at 128GB.
> 
> If you guys were interested in any specific tests on these kits, I would gladly run them.


You will need to manually set timmings and procdot. With 8 sticks running 128gb I could not get past 3000mhz (but this was a few bios ago. I would have to take the ram outta the other system to go at it again). and it did not post at rated out the box either.


----------



## Brain29

3hrs of complete idle readings

I have the cpu set to the bios default. What I don't understand is why my chip hits 4.1 or x41 and 1.5v randomly while ideling -- but if I render something its stuck at 3.6..
is this normal ? If i remove all the bios defaults and manually set to 3.4 3.6 3.7 3.8 the system will eventually blue screen and crash - not sure exactly what I'm doing wrong or if there is a hidden voltage regulator that I need to turn off that isn't on the main bios advanced page.

the memory is supposed to be running at 3200 but anything above what I have it even if I up the voltage will result in windows crashing (it will boot windows will throw errors, maybe I have to up my timing)


----------



## Ronsanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> 
> 3hrs of complete idle readings
> 
> I have the cpu set to the bios default. What I don't understand is why my chip hits 4.1 or x41 and 1.5v randomly while ideling -- but if I render something its stuck at 3.6..
> is this normal ? If i remove all the bios defaults and manually set to 3.4 3.6 3.7 3.8 the system will eventually blue screen and crash - not sure exactly what I'm doing wrong or if there is a hidden voltage regulator that I need to turn off that isn't on the main bios advanced page.
> 
> the memory is supposed to be running at 3200 but anything above what I have it even if I up the voltage will result in windows crashing (it will boot windows will throw errors, maybe I have to up my timing)


What BIOS revision are you running? And what memory kit and timings do you have?


----------



## Brain29

@Ronsanut

bios 801 led firmware latest 1.00,13

Gskill -- F4-3200C16-8GTZKW (the kw is the color of the heat spreader)


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Power draw something that's never really bothered me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put that 1600 watt psu to use


Indeed. 1600w or bust !

Idk if HWinfo is off a bit, but It shows right around 300w power draw for 4ghz at 1.365v.

4.1ghz 1.485v just under 350w. I haven't looked closely at the wall draw delta from idle to full load however. Not an issue to me if its all higher.


----------



## Ronsanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> @Ronsanut
> 
> bios 801 led firmware latest 1.00,13
> 
> Gskill -- F4-3200C16-8GTZKW (the kw is the color of the heat spreader)


These are my settings for my 1950X On the ZE.

BIOS 801 and I also have the latest LED firmware 1.00.13

All settings are at default except the following which I set :

AI OC Tuner - Manual
BCLK Freq - 100
Custom CPU Core - Auto
CPU Core Ratio - 40
Memory Frequency - DDR4-3200
Core Voltage 1.325
DRAMA Voltage 1.35
DRAMB Voltage 1.35
And I manually also set the Memory Frequency to 14-14-14-14-34

My memory G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 64GB (4 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 Model F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR.


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> These are my settings for my 1950X On the ZE.
> 
> BIOS 801 and I also have the latest LED firmware 1.00.13
> 
> All settings are at default except the following which I set :
> 
> AI OC Tuner - Manual
> BCLK Freq - 100
> Custom CPU Core - Auto
> CPU Core Ratio - 40
> Memory Frequency - DDR4-3200
> Core Voltage 1.325
> DRAMA Voltage 1.35
> DRAMB Voltage 1.35
> And I manually also set the Memory Frequency to 14-14-14-14-34
> 
> My memory G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 64GB (4 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 Model F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR.


It boots but no good - random black screens that take 1 -2 seconds to get through .. (same going back down to 34x)
my cinebench score drop from 2900 to 2500
I put my memory back to auto (2133) just to see if that would change something same thing

What I don't understand is my first board (I have had 3 RMA's) could hit 4.1 with no issues I could get a score of 3200

now either the board is crap (or software) or I didn't realize the board was frying my chip because I had it on auto voltage at the time

im guessing its the software because if I take my ram and manually set the timmings and the voltage the way are when the profile sets them I also get a crash If I have same settings just in bios its set to the profile it boots (I drop my speed to 2933 from the xmp settings)


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> It boots but no good - random black screens that take 1 -2 seconds to get through .. (same going back down to 34x)
> my cinebench score drop from 2900 to 2500
> I put my memory back to auto (2133) just to see if that would change something same thing
> 
> What I don't understand is my first board (I have had 3 RMA's) could hit 4.1 with no issues I could get a score of 3200
> 
> now either the board is crap (or software) or I didn't realize the board was frying my chip because I had it on auto voltage at the time
> 
> im guessing its the software because if I take my ram and manually set the timmings and the voltage the way are when the profile sets them I also get a crash If I have same settings just in bios its set to the profile it boots (I drop my speed to 2933 from the xmp settings)


3200 is kinda low for 4.1. I've hit 3407 with just 4.0


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> 3200 is kinda low for 4.1. I've hit 3407 with just 4.0


First time at 4.0GHz on air and managed 3447









Damn this CPU is fun to play with


----------



## Brain29

So I thought I was able to hit 40x with everything on auto but block (set to 100)

it boots hitting v1.4ish .. ok same as default settings

prime 95 no errors

cinebench score 2500 ... ***

open up ai suit it says my block is set to 84 even though in uefi is 100 and says im running at like 3.4 max even though hwinfo is reading 4001.5

what in the world is going on - I need another beer


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> 
> 
> So I thought I was able to hit 40x with everything on auto but block (set to 100)
> 
> it boots hitting v1.4ish .. ok same as default settings
> 
> prime 95 no errors
> 
> cinebench score 2500 ... ***
> 
> open up ai suit it says my block is set to 84 even though in uefi is 100 and says im running at like 3.4 max even though hwinfo is reading 4001.5
> 
> what in the world is going on - I need another beer


Odd, even at 3.4GHz I was getting 2983 (intentionally locked at 3.4GHz no boosts or XFR).


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Odd, even at 3.4GHz I was getting 2983 (intentionally locked at 3.4GHz no boosts or XFR).


I get 2950 ish everytime with everything on default so im guessing thats with boost 3.4 with the 3.7 turbo


----------



## Brain29

so I deleted Crap AIsuit (ran the cleaner) .. and boom 4.0
cine score 3300ish (it jumps around) - too many beers to get this far tonight


----------



## TrixX

Disable HPET in Ai Suite or it causes issues









There is a beta version with HPET set to disabled by default flying about. Not sure where I downloaded it atm...


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> DIsable HPET in Ai Suite or it causes issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a beta version with HPET set to disabled by default flying about. Not sure where I downloaded it atm...


I have/had that version installed HPET (it is/was in the sticky on the first page) has been disabled since I started though ... Just dont understand why it would override all the bios settings when I had never used it to set anything


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> I have/had that version installed HPET (it is/was in the sticky on the first page) has been disabled since I started though ... Just dont understand why it would override all the bios settings when I had never used it to set anything


I haven't installed Ai Suite as there's been quite a few complaints about it. All my editing is BIOS only so far (which has had it's own frustrations...)


----------



## Turok916

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turok916*
> 
> 
> well I will use a multimeter that I have with temp probes to check out the actual internal temps on the dark base pro, so far so good, I'm seeing deltas of 16 C° when surfing and watching videos on youtube (around 30 C°) with some spikes to 37 C° (guessing the clocks goes up) the X62 is on 50% fans with a custom curve that goes up when reaching 50 C° and the pump is at 60%, is amazing how quiet my desktop is now. (AMD power plan with minimum processor state at 80%).
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.






Boomer, I got a reboot during idling I adjusted the offset to -0.05 after that to test, also when rebooted I notice the 1.8v PLL was super low (around 0.9) I rebooted again and check on bios the same value, had to turn off the system and turn on to see the voltage where is supposed to be. The temps are not bad when idling (around 13 C° to 14°C over my room ambient with a little more peaks). LLC set on level 1 (both vcore and vddsoc).-

Yesterday I throw around 30 mins of prime95 and the reached around 60 C°


----------



## Ivanov88

I am still having problem getting my system to POST with 4 sticks of RAM. It works fine with 2 but will not boot at all with 4. I am using Trident Z RGB 3000 CAS 15. using the 3000Mhz D.O.C.P profile. UEFI 0801. Any ideas and suggestions are much appreciated! I need to get this thing running with 32GB of RAM


----------



## Obsidience

Ivanov,

I have TridentZ 3200 (Samsung B die), what helped with cold/warm boot issues for me is upping the DRAM AB/CD voltage to 1.4 and the DRAM VBOOT voltage to 1.43. My SOC voltage offset is also +0.06250.

Using those voltages I was able to run 4x 8GB sticks at 3333hz using Stilts fast profile (memtest and p95 stable). When I decided to fill all 8 banks to 64GB the best I could get to was 3066hz with loose timings.

Let me know if it helps.


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obsidience*
> 
> Ivanov,
> 
> I have TridentZ 3200 (Samsung B die), what helped with cold/warm boot issues for me is upping the DRAM AB/CD voltage to 1.4 and the DRAM VBOOT voltage to 1.43. My SOC voltage offset is also +0.06250.
> 
> Using those voltages I was able to run 4x 8GB sticks at 3333hz using Stilts fast profile (memtest and p95 stable). When I decided to fill all 8 banks to 64GB the best I could get to was 3066hz with loose timings.
> 
> Let me know if it helps.


I will try that, it runs absolutely fine with 2x8GB but won't pass memory check with 4 sticks at all. How do I check what Die are my sticks? I'm using the G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C15D-16GTZR , i bought 2 of those kits


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

I'm still struggling over here with 128GB kits, and need some guidance before a wandering child finds a $7000 rig on my curb for trash pickup. Because I'm really heading to that point, having already invested a month on three different motherboards. I'm not quite as salty as I sound in this post, and most of it is done for humorous effect. Anyway...

Okay, when we last left our intrepid and unlucky builder, I had these two memory kits:

KIT #1: 128GB = 2 x F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR. (DDR4-3200, CL 14-14-14-34 1.35 V)
KIT #2: 128GB = F4-2933C16Q2-128GTZRX. (DDR4-2933, CL 16-16-16-36, 1.35V)

Kit #1 was suggested by an overclock user seeking Samsung as well, and Kit #2 was suggested by a mighty tech god at Gksill as being "Threadripper specific" memory kit. DUN DUN DUN. I've since noticed that Ronsanut has Kit #1, and he is getting his freaking desired memory speed! I believe he is in a 64GB setup, which might give faster results than 128GB. Also, nyc and another user suggested that they had trouble from boot as well, and only "tweaking the timings" would work.

Ah, tweaking the timings... tweaking. Timings. Hmmm.. Using my erstwhile deductive skills, I believe this is just setting the timing values manually in BIOS. In those little gray areas that are normally populated by the word "Auto". Am I right in this or hopelessly misguided?

Also I notice the grey areas have four numbers before the 30'something. Currently, my four channels to the left of the grey "Auto" reads "15 15 15 15 36 51 4 6 23 3....." and so on and so on... Where does one put the numbers 14 14 14 34? It seems to me that there is a 14 missing, or another number before the 34.

Also, isn't changing these timings supposed to be accomplished when we use the DOCP (XMP) settings available in the BIOS? When I selected DOCP in an early boot attempt, it DID correctly show the 14 14 14... timings next to the selection. Boom, no boot.

I'm not going to open Kit #2 until I exhaust my options with kit #1, but I'm really at my wits end on this, and am growing more frustrated by the hour. Half of these materials are out of 30 day return, and my total loss on quitting the project would be well over $1500. At that point, I might as well sell them to more capable users on here. Playing around with over $3000 worth of memory sticks, and getting results no better than the $600 sticks I had is...discouraging?


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

And just to follow up to my own post:

Tried setting the "14 14 14 34" in BIOS, it won't boot. It only boots on "Auto" timings and setting the Memory Frequency to "DDR 3200". But then, memory is only running at 2133.

Also confirmed that kit #1 was Samsung B die. As others have said, seems the CAS14 kits have a higher chance of that. Which is why I'm terrified of opening the CAS16 special kit#2.


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obsidience*
> 
> Ivanov,
> 
> I have TridentZ 3200 (Samsung B die), what helped with cold/warm boot issues for me is upping the DRAM AB/CD voltage to 1.4 and the DRAM VBOOT voltage to 1.43. My SOC voltage offset is also +0.06250.
> 
> Using those voltages I was able to run 4x 8GB sticks at 3333hz using Stilts fast profile (memtest and p95 stable). When I decided to fill all 8 banks to 64GB the best I could get to was 3066hz with loose timings.
> 
> Let me know if it helps.


Can you explain to me what "loose timings" are? I see that term dropped all over the place, and am clueless. As I understand it, memory frequency and timings are in a balance of sorts, in that one can use less stringent timings (is this looser?) and then use a higher memory frequency. If someone "tightens" the timings, that will usually mean they can't run them at such a high frequency, correct?

Sorry, I'm just used to memory being plugged in a board and working. Is there a Youtube video or website that explains this stuff? All I want to do is get 128GB working on this board. That's not to much to ask, I didn't think!


----------



## Obsidience

Ivanov,

I'm not an expert but looking here, I don't think they are B die:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/

You may not be able to achieve 3000mhz, maybe try it and if it doesn't work drop the speed down a notch.

Good luck!


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obsidience*
> 
> I'm not an expert but looking here, I don't think they are B die:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/
> 
> You may not be able to achieve 3000mhz, maybe try it and if it doesn't work drop the speed down a notch.
> 
> Good luck!


Wasn't sure if you were replying to me or another conversation, but I did forget to mention that when I did get it booting at 2133, I ran Thaiphoon when all 8 sticks were in, and confirmed that all the sticks in Kit #1 were indeed Samsung B die.

If that wasn't directed at me, apologies!


----------



## Obsidience

Flaxen,

I'm definitely not an expert at this. Loosen, I believe, means that you are basically slowing down the memory a bit and vice versa. Basically there are a bunch of rules that dictate how fast memory is written, read, cleared etc etc and things like a lower CAS latency are considered "tight" aka faster which will improve your memory bandwidth. The problem with AMD for quite some time now is the memory controller is just not as robust as Intel memory controllers meaning that a speed that works on Intel may have to be loosened to something slower on AMD.

So basically this weekend I had intended to try to tweak my memory for the first time and try to tighten as much as possible to improve some benchmarks before I call it quits and use this box as my daily driver. To do this I'll be reading this thread for guidance:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread

EDIT: Flaxen, sorry last post was directed to Ivanov. If I were you I'd try to stick with your first kit (the one with C14 in the name) and try to get it running at 3066 or a notch lower). Also take a look at my response to Ivanov about increasing your memory voltage and boot voltage. The boot voltage should be a bit higher to help with the initial training during bootup.


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obsidience*
> 
> I'm not an expert but looking here, I don't think they are B die:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/
> 
> You may not be able to achieve 3000mhz, maybe try it and if it doesn't work drop the speed down a notch.
> 
> Good luck!


I wasn't even able to run 4 sticks at 2133, 2 sticks run fine with the D.O.C.P 3000 profile


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obsidience*
> 
> Flaxen,
> 
> I'm definitely not an expert at this. Loosen, I believe, means that you are basically slowing down the memory a bit and vice versa. Basically there are a bunch of rules that dictate how fast memory is written, read, cleared etc etc and things like a lower CAS latency are considered "tight" aka faster which will improve your memory bandwidth. The problem with AMD for quite some time now is the memory controller is just not as robust as Intel memory controllers meaning that a speed that works on Intel may have to be loosened to something slower on AMD.
> 
> So basically this weekend I had intended to try to tweak my memory for the first time and try to tighten as much as possible to improve some benchmarks before I call it quits and use this box as my daily driver. To do this I'll be reading this thread for guidance:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread


Thanks for that link. I'll be checking it out. Also, someone mentioned this Youtube video about Ryzen memory OC:






Like I said, I'm not really as salty as it sounds, and I'm sure a lot of you are frustrated as well. Ivanov, what speed are the 4 sticks you tried, but only gave you 2133?

It sounds like 2133 is some kind of default speed that the system bumps down to when it can't hit the timings set in the BIOS.

I'm tempted to try the threadripper-specific kit, despite it being C16. It almost sounds like Gskill made the kit 2933 speed knowing that 8 sticks aren't going to hit 3000 reliably. All this time, I've been approaching the 128GB at 3200mhz holy grail as if it were a few BIOS settings and a certain memory buy, but its looking more like a unicorn. Is ANYONE at 3200mhz and 128GB with reasonable timings?


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> Thanks for that link. I'll be checking it out. Also, someone mentioned this Youtube video about Ryzen memory OC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, I'm not really as salty as it sounds, and I'm sure a lot of you are frustrated as well. Ivanov, what speed are the 4 sticks you tried, but only gave you 2133?
> 
> It sounds like 2133 is some kind of default speed that the system bumps down to when it can't hit the timings set in the BIOS.
> 
> I'm tempted to try the threadripper-specific kit, despite it being C16. It almost sounds like Gskill made the kit 2933 speed knowing that 8 sticks aren't going to hit 3000 reliably. All this time, I've been approaching the 128GB at 3200mhz holy grail as if it were a few BIOS settings and a certain memory buy, but its looking more like a unicorn. Is ANYONE at 3200mhz and 128GB with reasonable timings?


I mean they are 3000 but i tried to go down to the basic clock for it 2133 and try 4 sticks and it still wouldn't boot. I can run at their full speed with 2 sticks without a problem.


----------



## x3sphere

I can't get my 4x16GB G.Skill CL14 kit to run stable at 3200 no matter what I do. It may not be the RAM but decided to return this kit and just grab one of the 3000 MHz CL14 ones instead, maybe I'll get lucky and those will run at 3200, and if not at least I know my board/CPU has no problems with 3000. Plus it cost me around $120 less than what I paid for the 3200 since Newegg had a promo going the other day.


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> I mean they are 3000 but i tried to go down to the basic clock for it 2133 and try 4 sticks and it still wouldn't boot. I can run at their full speed with 2 sticks without a problem.


Ah, I see.. so you get full speed at 2 sticks, but they won't even boot at 2133 with 4 sticks?

Could there be a stray setting left over from the higher speed? I know that the Asus Zenith has a habit of keeping settings for failed boots instead of restoring defaults. I'm having a mess of trouble getting any speed at all, but I'm booting fine at 8 sticks @ 2133. That's how I was able to determine the chip manufacturer.

You might try booting one or two sticks, setting that speed to 2133, then adding the other two.


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> Ah, I see.. so you get full speed at 2 sticks, but they won't even boot at 2133 with 4 sticks?
> 
> Could there be a stray setting left over from the higher speed? I know that the Asus Zenith has a habit of keeping settings for failed boots instead of restoring defaults. I'm having a mess of trouble getting any speed at all, but I'm booting fine at 8 sticks @ 2133. That's how I was able to determine the chip manufacturer.
> 
> You might try booting one or two sticks, setting that speed to 2133, then adding the other two.


That doesn't work, my system is running with the 2 sticks, ive tried setting down to default BIOS settings and clearing CMOS and adding the other 2 and it won't even POST. I take 2 of them out and it boots like a charm. It's the weirdest thing ever.


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> That doesn't work, my system is running with the 2 sticks, ive tried setting down to default BIOS settings and clearing CMOS and adding the other 2 and it won't even POST. I take 2 of them out and it boots like a charm. It's the weirdest thing ever.


That is weird. I'm assuming you tried upping the voltage? The Youtube video I linked with the AMD fellow talking about Ryzen memory OC has some good info, and mentions a few "definitely do this" types of things. DRAM, SOC voltage, Proc ODT 60-80 ohm, etc.

I'm tired of playing with the 3200 CAS14 B-die, and am disappointed in what was supposed to be the ideal type. the 16GB sticks are dual rank, so that may have something to do with it, and someone using these in a 32 or 64 gig configuration may fare better.

I have a second wind and a new round of patience, so will move on to try Kit #2, the 2933Mhz, 15-15-15-36 kit thats TR approved. As I'm understanding the dynamics of the numbers better, its likely that Gskill marketing saw that 3200Mhz SKU's weren't getting above 3000 on high memory configs (128GB and maybe 64 too), so they just decided to sell the full kit clocked down on both speed AND timings, to make sure it works.

So basically, the. guys buying the proper speed kits, and tweaking them to hell and back, are probably getting better performance in the end. The TR-specific kits, on the other hand, are-preconfigured to sit well within the stable clock of 2933Mhz, rather than dance around at 3000 or higher.

I'm just spitballing, so who knows. Maybe I'll jump over to one of the forum's chew uses, as he likes to post long informative answers to these kind of issues.

Side note: At least in Kit #2, G Skill wrap each DIMM in its own swaddling little foam blanket. It looks quite adorable.


----------



## Obsidience

I'm running benchmarks this weekend so will be posting some results for posterity...

Running 2x Samsung 960 Pros 512GB with generic heatsink in RAID 0 with the Dimm.2 riser. This is my C:\ Windows drive with 3% space used:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ATTO Direct I/O Disabled:


ATTO Direct I/O Enabled


CrystalDiskMark 5.5.0 Beta 1




Memory is 4x F4-3200C14D-16GTZ 16GB kits G.Skill TridentZ Samsung B.Die (64GB total). The sticks are single rank and there are 8 dimms/banks populated. With 4 I could run 3333mhz but with all 8 I had to reduce to 3066mhz.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



AIDA64


PassMark Memory Mark




1950X is clocked at 3.975 confirmed 24hr Prime95 blend and Memtestx86 stable.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Cinebench


Blender Gooseberry




If any of these look out of wack let me know!


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> That is weird. I'm assuming you tried upping the voltage? The Youtube video I linked with the AMD fellow talking about Ryzen memory OC has some good info, and mentions a few "definitely do this" types of things. DRAM, SOC voltage, Proc ODT 60-80 ohm, etc.
> 
> I'm tired of playing with the 3200 CAS14 B-die, and am disappointed in what was supposed to be the ideal type. the 16GB sticks are dual rank, so that may have something to do with it, and someone using these in a 32 or 64 gig configuration may fare better.
> 
> I have a second wind and a new round of patience, so will move on to try Kit #2, the 2933Mhz, 15-15-15-36 kit thats TR approved. As I'm understanding the dynamics of the numbers better, its likely that Gskill marketing saw that 3200Mhz SKU's weren't getting above 3000 on high memory configs (128GB and maybe 64 too), so they just decided to sell the full kit clocked down on both speed AND timings, to make sure it works.
> 
> So basically, the. guys buying the proper speed kits, and tweaking them to hell and back, are probably getting better performance in the end. The TR-specific kits, on the other hand, are-preconfigured to sit well within the stable clock of 2933Mhz, rather than dance around at 3000 or higher.
> 
> I'm just spitballing, so who knows. Maybe I'll jump over to one of the forum's chew uses, as he likes to post long informative answers to these kind of issues.
> 
> Side note: At least in Kit #2, G Skill wrap each DIMM in its own swaddling little foam blanket. It looks quite adorable.


Have not messed with the voltage yet, just using the standard default voltage. I got a suggestion earlier to try upping the voltage so I will be trying that next when i get home


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Alright, I'm editing this post a bit to ask a question, as I may have (GASP) made some progress.

When you guys are saying you're at 3000, 3006, or whatever speed, where are you obtaining that number? The reason I ask, is that I've been using the number listed in Thaiphoon Burner, and it always said "2133" next to "Memory State". No matter what I did, I kept getting 2133.

Figuring this couldn't possibly be correct with 1-2 sticks in, I loaded up CPU-Z for grins, and it is showing "DRAM Frequency" of 1465 Mhz. Doubled, this is 2930. And this is using the 14 14 14 34 timings with the 16 16 16 16 36 memory strangely enough.

But my more central question is whether CPUZ is definitely accurate in terms of speed. It may be that all this time, I was looking at the wrong speed indicator?









Sorry for all these newbie questions, but I hope someone will take a moment to help me, please. Thank you!


----------



## Obsidience

Hi Flaxen,

I've never used Thaiphoon Burner but I would trust the results of CPU-Z (been using it for many years and yes you need to *double the results*) and also AIDA64 is worth the money. There is also a program The Still created called Ryzen Memory checker. I haven't used it yet but it's something else to try:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db

Tomorrow I plan to run through that memory thread and try to get my memory to 3200mhz but who knows what will happen. I'm finding the AIDA64 memory benchmark very helpful for quickly letting me know if the timings are an improvement or not and using Prime95 blend for finding memory errors (it usually catches them pretty quickly).


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obsidience*
> 
> Hi Flaxen,
> 
> I've never used Thaiphoon Burner but I would trust the results of CPU-Z (been using it for many years and yes you need to *double the results*) and also AIDA64 is worth the money. There is also a program The Still created called Ryzen Memory checker. I haven't used it yet but it's something else to try:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db
> 
> Tomorrow I plan to run through that memory thread and try to get my memory to 3200mhz but who knows what will happen. I'm finding the AIDA64 memory benchmark very helpful for quickly letting me know if the timings are an improvement or not and using Prime95 blend for finding memory errors (it usually catches them pretty quickly).


Thanks, Obsediance. I'm feeling a bit stupid now,





















because CPU-Z is now showing results consistent with what I would expect. For example, I just put in two sticks of the 3200 Mhz, selected DOCP which loaded the correct timings, and rebooted to CPUZ saying my DRAM frequency was 1600. Which means 3200 right?

Thanks for the software link. I'll download AIDA64 as well and post where my timings look better. Now that things are behaving in somewhat predictable fashion, I'm going to add sticks to each kit to see which eventually provides a faster, more stable speed. It seems obvious that a 3200 Mhz 14-14-14-34 kit would be better than a 2933 Mhz 16-16-16-36, doesn't it?

If I'm understanding how timings and Mhz work correctly, its that they function in opposite directions. To get a better value of one, you have to sacrifice something in the other. I'm not quite up on the "loosy tighty" timing language, but am guessing that "loosening" timings is raising the numbers and vice versa for "tightening". Otherwise, why would people call a CAS14 kit ""better than"" CAS16?

By the way, I watched the Youtube video on Ryzen memory overclocking all the way through, as I'm sure many here have. But if you haven't, the quick takeaway for a manual overclock is:

1. Disable XMP
2. Set DRAM Frequency to DDR 3200 (his example in video)
3. set tCL,tRCDRD,tRCDWR,tRP,tRAS to 16,16,16,16,36 (his example in video)
4. DRAM voltage to 1.4 or 1.5 volts may help (in video, he actually misspoke and said 3.5 volts at one point!)
5. Proc ODT set to 40-60 ohms, no more than 80 ohms without liquid nitrogen.
6. CPU core voltage safe to 1.425 (but thats a bit high I'd think)
7. Raise SOC voltage to 1.1
8. Ignore Northbridge voltages and anything else
9. VREF voltage usually half of DRAM, but setting it to .9 volts helps stability

That's about it. From what I've read here, most guys know this stuff.


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

*Flaxen Hegemony*, Thaiphoon Burner reads technicals information from the SPD EEPROM chip of memory modules which is programmed by the memory manufacturer at the factory. It was designed to work with SPD only. If you want to know the current frequencies or memory timings you have to use different software.


----------



## HotPocket

Well with 0801 I can boot with the Stilt's 3444 MHz preset (tridentz RGB F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR).

It's not stable, windows crashes after about 10-15 mins, but it's an improvement at least. I'm in no rush atm to really push anything so will be waiting on more bios improvements.


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Jungle*
> 
> *Flaxen Hegemony*, Thaiphoon Burner reads technicals information from the SPD EEPROM chip of memory modules which is programmed by the memory manufacturer at the factory. It was designed to work with SPD only. If you want to know the current frequencies or memory timings you have to use different software.


Thanks, and that was key information to realize! Here I was slapping DIMM after DIMM around, and seeing no change. I was essentially gas lighting myself. I'll take another swing at it today, with a more varied and infinitely more helpful set of monitoring tools.


----------



## Kriant

Well, it seems I can't get stable at 4.0ghz with reasonable vcore no matter what. Didn't win the lottery with Ryzen 1800x, and didn't win the lottery here as well =\


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Well, it seems I can't get stable at 4.0ghz with reasonable vcore no matter what. Didn't win the lottery with Ryzen 1800x, and didn't win the lottery here as well =\


I couldn't OC anything until I deleted AiSuite with the cleaner. The asus software seems to make there own hardware unusable


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> I couldn't OC anything until I deleted AiSuite with the cleaner. The asus software seems to make there own hardware unusable


Actually, the best CPU OC result I obtained was using AiSuite to get the necessary offset for 40 multiplier stable, which was .20625, and then just used that in BIOS after getting rid of AiSuite.

Now if only memory was anywhere nearly as easy to work with as the CPU. Sticks working 12 hours ago before I went to bed are not working this morning.


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Well, it seems I can't get stable at 4.0ghz with reasonable vcore no matter what. Didn't win the lottery with Ryzen 1800x, and didn't win the lottery here as well =\


What are you defining as reasonable Vcore? I was stable at 4.0 at around .20625, which I guess for some, dances too closely to 1.40, but the AMD guy who did the overclock video said his home system was running fine at 1.4, and he had no concerns about chip longevity.

And I think it was chew saying in the other forum that very few people are getting 4.0 stable on AIR. Mine was crashing in prime95 small FFT within 15 minutes, and then, after a simple case fan reconfiguration (mounting enough exhausts to offset the Enermax TR4 360 mounted for intake at the front). Case was Corsair 570X, and my temps dropped a good 8-10 degrees, running Prime95 small FFT for four hours under 70 degrees C.

So if you think you're close to getting 4.0 steady, try fiddling with the cooling arrangement in the case.


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> Actually, the best CPU OC result I obtained was using AiSuite to get the necessary offset for 40 multiplier stable, which was .20625, and then just used that in BIOS after getting rid of AiSuite.
> 
> Now if only memory was anywhere nearly as easy to work with as the CPU. Sticks working 12 hours ago before I went to bed are not working this morning.


I had that same memory issue with the memory after a 18 hour test (no errors) then restart. What happened with me though is I would set/find the voltages in Aisuit then after a restart the motherboard would have different settings or half the settings and crash. If I set the same settings in the bios then AiSuit would reset I would boot and then Aisuit would crash after it loaded in windows because it would try to change the settings.


----------



## sovereignty68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> I can't get my 4x16GB G.Skill CL14 kit to run stable at 3200 no matter what I do. It may not be the RAM but decided to return this kit and just grab one of the 3000 MHz CL14 ones instead, maybe I'll get lucky and those will run at 3200, and if not at least I know my board/CPU has no problems with 3000. Plus it cost me around $120 less than what I paid for the 3200 since Newegg had a promo going the other day.


Did you install the modules into D1, C1, A1, B1 DIMM slots as mentioned in the manual? I had the exact same issue with CL14 3200Kit. I couldn't get them run stable beyond 3000 but it turns out because they were installed into C1, C2, A2, A1 slots. After I reinstall them into correct slots, now its rock stable.


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> I had that same memory issue with the memory after a 18 hour test (no errors) then restart. What happened with me though is I would set/find the voltages in Aisuit then after a restart the motherboard would have different settings or half the settings and crash. If I set the same settings in the bios then AiSuit would reset I would boot and then Aisuit would crash after it loaded in windows because it would try to change the settings.


Getting that even without AI Suite. BIOS has different settings/fan profiles compared to the ones I set. Though one of the crashes I've had has broken ClockBlocker so something got messed up along the way. Will do a clean install 2mo and see what happens


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> I had that same memory issue with the memory after a 18 hour test (no errors) then restart. What happened with me though is I would set/find the voltages in Aisuit then after a restart the motherboard would have different settings or half the settings and crash. If I set the same settings in the bios then AiSuit would reset I would boot and then Aisuit would crash after it loaded in windows because it would try to change the settings.


I had the exact same thing happen. I think its because Aisuite has several hooks in the BIOS, due to the way it controls/monitors it during optimization. I would get Aisuite going in a strange loop where it would always report the "xxx% overclock" message well after I thought it was done. Perhaps something was bugged into making it think it was always mid-optimizing. Aisuite and its 5-way optimization idea is a really fantastic idea in concept, and the bugs would have been tolerable this last go round if it didn't mess with the OS settings.


----------



## Kriant

3.95ghz conquered. 8h or Prime95 Small FFT's done. Required offset: +1.9375. LLC on Auto. Toyed with lowering voltage on SOC, but ended up going with stock 1.1v at the moment. Given that for 4.0ghz it seems I'll need to add a significant amount of vcore and go past 1.4v, I think I'll stick to current settings.

Side note: Has anyone experienced issues with Oculus Rift cameras disconnecting (as in, you can hear windows playing the sound as if device was disconnected) from USB ports on their own on this board?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> 3.95ghz conquered. 8h or Prime95 Small FFT's done. Required offset: +1.9375. LLC on Auto. Toyed with lowering voltage on SOC, but ended up going with stock 1.1v at the moment. Given that for 4.0ghz it seems I'll need to add a significant amount of vcore and go past 1.4v, I think I'll stick to current settings.
> 
> Side note: Has anyone experienced issues with Oculus Rift cameras disconnecting (as in, you can hear windows playing the sound as if device was disconnected) from USB ports on their own on this board?


I've had that with the rift on x99, z270 lol. For me it was that location sensor that kept disconnecting and reconnecting itself.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I've had that with the rift on x99, z270 lol. For me it was that location sensor that kept disconnecting and reconnecting itself.


That's what I'm experiencing - disconnecting and reconnecting


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> That's what I'm experiencing - disconnecting and reconnecting


I replaced that part and I never had the problem after. Are you under warranty?


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I replaced that part and I never had the problem after. Are you under warranty?


I will have to double check. It seems to be dependent on the game I play that this happens.


----------



## Ivanov88

So after seeing everyone talking about RAM die difference and how B die is the ideal for Threadripper I decided to check mine. I am still having problem starting my system with all 4 sticks that I have. I tried booting them individually and it won't boot at all with 1 of the sticks so about to start RMA process with G-Skill on that one. But back to the point, appears that my memory is Hynix A die. Is that something I'd want to keep or get rid of? I just want to be able to run all 32GB on my system finally







Those are the results for the 3 sticks that I was able to get it running with. Please help me out

]


----------



## happyluckbox

I'd judt return that and get a proper 3200mhz+ 14cas kit which is guaranteed samsung b die. Samsung b die makes a phenomenal difference in your ram's compatibility/capability. Otherwise, expect to run your ram at 2400mhz or slower. Running all 8 dimms slots is pretty much impossible without samsung B


----------



## Ivanov88

Problem is i am already otside my 30 day, so i will probably just have to sell it on ebay...?


----------



## happyluckbox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> Problem is i am already otside my 30 day, so i will probably just have to sell it on ebay...?


That's up to you.


----------



## Ivanov88

Is that RAM ok to keep around for lower grade builds? like 7770k or stuff like that?


----------



## rich345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sovereignty68*
> 
> Did you install the modules into D1, C1, A1, B1 DIMM slots as mentioned in the manual? I had the exact same issue with CL14 3200Kit. I couldn't get them run stable beyond 3000 but it turns out because they were installed into C1, C2, A2, A1 slots. After I reinstall them into correct slots, now its rock stable.


I'm also having trouble getting G.Skill 64GB (16GB X 4) F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR to run at 3200 Mhz. The best I can get to run with 100% stability with BIOS 0801 is 3066 Mhz with 14-14-14-14-34 2T timings entered manually. When I set D.O.C.P to run at 3200 Mhz the system boots fine, but shows errors in MemTest86 and HCI MemTest. How exactly do you have the memory set in BIOS? Are you using D.O.C.P to set settings or are you using special settings entered manually?


----------



## Ivanov88

Just wanted to confirm that this is the kit i need, before I order something that won't be a Samsung B die and screw myself again... lol


----------



## RoBiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> Just wanted to confirm that this is the kit i need, before I order something that won't be a Samsung B die and screw myself again... lol


yes, F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR is what you want.


----------



## happyluckbox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoBiK*
> 
> yes, F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR is what you want.


Yeah if you're aiming for just 32gb that should be a very solid kit. I'm using a 128gb kit of similar ram.


----------



## Metuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> 3.95ghz conquered. 8h or Prime95 Small FFT's done. Required offset: +1.9375. LLC on Auto. Toyed with lowering voltage on SOC, but ended up going with stock 1.1v at the moment. Given that for 4.0ghz it seems I'll need to add a significant amount of vcore and go past 1.4v, I think I'll stick to current settings.
> 
> Side note: Has anyone experienced issues with Oculus Rift cameras disconnecting (as in, you can hear windows playing the sound as if device was disconnected) from USB ports on their own on this board?


Same here 3950MHz seems to be the golden spot for my 1950x, 4.0Ghz need a lot more juice to be stable.

Voltage my CPU need to be stable with LLC set to auto, Power Phase and Duty to extreme.
3900 MHz 1,3250V
3925 MHz 1,3375V
3950 MHz 1,3500V
3975 MHz 1,3875V
4000 MHz 1,4125V
4025 MHz 1,4500V (din't test much, seems to high V to be viable)

Running with SOC at 1.1V as well, 4 sticks of G.Skill F4 3600C16 at 3333 16-16-16-1T 1,35V, just loaded the 3600 DOCP profile and set speed to 3333MHz. Was hoping for a bios update before toying with the memory settings, and the Stilt 3333/3466 profiles is not stable


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Im hoping the next BIOS update brings a good few fixes and optimisations. Here's to hoping !


----------



## Tobiticus

Long-time listener, first-time caller.

Sitting on all parts sans RAM for a 1950X/ZENITH build and dizzy at the memory options &#8230; just want to start with a good baseline for *8x8/64GB*.

Would either of these kits be optimal for moderate overclock:

F4-*3000*C14Q-32GTZR

F4-*3200*C14Q-32GTZR

or

Is there benefit to stepping into the F4-*3600*C16Q-32GTZR and working backward to stable?

I see users on 32GB and 128GB but I am not sure where 64GB falls here, if at all different

*Truly grateful for input*


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Im hoping the next BIOS update brings a good few fixes and optimisations. Here's to hoping !


Indeed here's hoping there is a next BIOS, it's been a while since 801 came out


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Indeed here's hoping there is a next BIOS, it's been a while since 801 came out


I hope we see at least one more bios update and an update to the AI-suite as there are still some bugs running around. My biggest gripe right now is fan control is very temperamental


----------



## happyluckbox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> =< 1.35V for sustained use, under full stress.
> IMO anything higher than 1.250V on Threadripper is sheer insanity, considering the power draw of these parts.
> My CPU at 3.7GHz / 1.150V is drawing 220W of power during Prime95. Considering the scaling of these parts at 1.250V the power consumption would be around 300W.


Wait seriously?
=< 1.35v?

I thought AMD themselves said 1.375v max.

Also.... isn't power draw correlated to your cooler's ability? If you can keep temps under control,
(=<68c) 1.4vcore should be fine no?


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyluckbox*
> 
> Yeah if you're aiming for just 32gb that should be a very solid kit. I'm using a 128gb kit of similar ram.


I'll never need to go over 64GB so 32 for 4 slots is a good start for me, if needed i can just buy another kit down the road and populate all 8 slots to get 64GB


----------



## Tobiticus

Would 64GB (8x8) change the needed items or is the F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR still sufficient?


----------



## Ivanov88

My understanding is that you want to get the Samsung B die memory and this kit is guaranteed to be a Samsung B die from what people say here. So I don't think it will change the kit itself. its just a matter of getting 8x 16GB sticks instead of 8x8GB


----------



## lloxley016

Hey

im at [email protected] OC w/3466 1.38v right now with high temp @ 56c. playing BF one fullload,

Vcore set @ offset
+
0.2658v

SOC offset
1.138v
+
0.1250v

SOC 1.286v <--is this to high on the SOC

My vcore is jumping up and down 1.228v to 1.438v


----------



## happyluckbox

Way too high.


----------



## lloxley016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyluckbox*
> 
> Way too high.


What would be the correct range


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Im hoping the next BIOS update brings a good few fixes and optimisations. Here's to hoping !
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed here's hoping there is a next BIOS, it's been a while since 801 came out
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Indeed here's hoping there is a next BIOS, it's been a while since 801 came out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we see at least one more bios update and an update to the AI-suite as there are still some bugs running around. My biggest gripe right now is fan control is very temperamental
Click to expand...

Yeah it has been a while actually. As for fan control I agree, there are definitely some bugs there with setting fan profiles.


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Yeah it has been a while actually. As for fan control I agree, there are definitely some bugs there with setting fan profiles.


Yeah having to set it to PWM, then save and reset before getting manual control enough to set the manual limits and curve is quite frustrating. I haven't used Ai Suite 3 yet though.


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Update on adventures in 128gb land. Options were:

KIT #1: 2 x 64GB = 2 x F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR. (DDR4-3200, CL 14-14-14-34 1.35 V)
KIT #2: 128GB = F4-2933C16Q2-128GTZRX. (DDR4-2933, CL 16-16-16-36, 1.35V)
KIT #3: 128GB = F4-2933C14Q2-128GTZRX. (DDR4-2933, CL 14-14-14-34, 1.35V)

The 128gb kits are no longer for sale, but you can see the sales page for my kit #2 here: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232631 . Kits #2 and #3 were offered to me by Gskill tech as X399-specific kits, and Kit #1 was just a few 64gb kits at 3200mhz put together. I tested kits #1 and #2, having tested #2 before it vanished from Newegg. #3 already wasn't available at Newegg at my time of purchase. Gskill later confirmed that the SKU no longer existed, and wasn't just out of stock. And now, two days later, Kit #2 is listed the same way. Interesting, but why? More on that later. Lets look at how the kits behaved.

Both kits are Samsung B die, and some will recognize the first as the 64 gb version of the 32 gb kit everyone is recommending in the forum. Sequentially booted 1,2,4,6,8 sticks of each kit, cycling from 16gb to 128 gb. Both kits provided full 3200 Mhz speed up through 4 sticks. Yes, that wasn't a typo. The 2933mhz kit was working and stable at 3200mhz simply by using the 3200mhz timings. Wait, could Gskill be using faster RAM in these kits and just be labeling them 2933 for some reason? Hmm...

Once 6 sticks were used, everything dropped back to 2933 mhz. Using all 8 sticks, the 2933mhz Kit #2 was working basically "plug and play", dropping them in and using D.O.C.P. But the 64gb x 2 Kit #1, to replicate the same speed at its slightly advanced timings, required using D.O.C.P., then pulling back the Memory Frequency to 2933 MHz.

So Gskill's logic in creating the #2 and #3 128gb kits for X399 makes more sense. Accepting that 2933 Mhz was simply the highest possible stable memory clock for 128 gig to work properly with infinity fabric, Gskill may have just tried to save the user the time tinkering, set the kits to 2933 MHz, but used better Ram to ensure a very easy process for the 128 gb buyer.

Ok, if that's the case, then why drop the kits? Why are those two SKUs now unavailable? It could be a few reasons. They weren't selling enough of them at 1500 a pop, or users were balking at paying an X399 premium for 2933mhz memory, when 2 64 gig kits of 3200mhz memory was only $40 more, a pittance in the 1500 range. But buying 3200mhz memory to fill 128 gb on X399 is simply wasting money, because it cannot and will not reach those speeds due to limits of the Ryzen architecture.

So which way do you go? Well, testing showed something interesting when I benchmarked Kit #1 at 2933mhz with its C14 timings against Kit #2 at 2933mhz, also using the C14 timings, not its native C16. Using AIDA64 memory bench (averages (SD) based on n=5 runs):

Kit #1: Read: 71793.8 (280.82), Write: 74122 (697.32), Copy: 73288.6 (291.41), Latency: 97.36 ns (.149)
Kit #2: Read: 71002.2 (420.20),Write: 73735.4 (387.57), Copy: 72521.2 (437.84), Latency: 101.36 ns (.287)

Not really surprising, the faster binned memory performs ever so slightly better than lesser memory operating at the tighter timings. And so the question of why 128 gb 2933gb kits were quickly made extinct by Gskill has an answer: no one in their right mind would buy them. Buying them is essentially saying you are accepting reduced performance RAM (2933 MHz) for ease of configuration over usability beyond the life of the X399 motherboard. In other words, once you move 3200mhz memory off X399, where the 2933mhz limit imposed by infinity fabric no longer applies, all the performance typical of fast RAM will be present. The X399-specific Sku's seem to be slightly better than their listed timings, to ensure a strong chance of plug and play operation. I kinda wish I could get a hold of the C14 2933mhz kit, to see how tight the timings could be pushed.

TLDR: If you want 128GB for your X399 board, buy 3200mhz C14. Avoid any kits rated at 2933mhz.


----------



## happyluckbox

Nice post! Only thing I'd like to add is that I've found 3060mhz to be the actual max memory speed at 128gb. 3200mhz is bootable (with cldo vddp) but instantly drops workers in p95.

My kit was a full 128gb tridentZ rated at 3200mhz 15cas. Luckily it was samsung B die. I may also have a golden goose of an IMC, as I've been able to undervolt vsoc to 0.9v, and I've actually found this increases stability.


----------



## ReHWolution

Last night I tested the Eisbaer 420 by Alphacool (for a review) and it was able to beat the NH-U14S by a couple of degrees. I'm sincerely impressed!


----------



## Turok916

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> So after seeing everyone talking about RAM die difference and how B die is the ideal for Threadripper I decided to check mine. I am still having problem starting my system with all 4 sticks that I have. I tried booting them individually and it won't boot at all with 1 of the sticks so about to start RMA process with G-Skill on that one. But back to the point, appears that my memory is Hynix A die. Is that something I'd want to keep or get rid of? I just want to be able to run all 32GB on my system finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the results for the 3 sticks that I was able to get it running with. Please help me out
> 
> ]






Ivanov88, check my post with my memory info mines are hynix and im not having any problem with them (not oc) running them at 3200 mhz (d.o.c.p) and advertised timmings my kit is also a 32 gb kit


----------



## Turok916

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> What would be the correct range


my vcore under stress gets around 1.12x and 1.13x with no oc at 3.4 ghz without stress and when the processor enables xfr i have seen peaks of up to 1.530 (scary as hell) but after some tweaks on the offset (negative) im seeing 1.503 as max (last 3 days of use) my vsoc is aroun 1.1 but please check my previous post with a screenshot.


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> I'll never need to go over 64GB so 32 for 4 slots is a good start for me, if needed i can just buy another kit down the road and populate all 8 slots to get 64GB


Yes, that should be a good kit for you. You should even get rated speed out of it.

One question that popped into my head is whether the hard limit around 3000mhz seen in larger RAM configurations is related to memory amount or number of DIMMs used.

I'm thinking it is the second one. The only way to test this would be running, for example, both 16gb x 4 at 3200mhz, and then trying 8gb x 8 at 3200mhz. I can confirm the first configuration worked, and the second gave me trouble, but unfortunately, memory type differed so we can't isolate the cause. I ran 16gb x 4 at 3200mhz with Samsung B, and failed 8gb x 8 with Hynix.

If anyone out there collects Samsung B, and has a variety of DIMM densities lying around, it would be an interesting exercise. We could also figure this out by crowd-sourcing a bunch of us who have Samsung kits of various densities.

But back to Ivanov's case, you might also take a look at a 16gb x 2 configuration to get your 32gb.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232560&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&PageSize=10&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&ignorebbr=1&IsFeedbackTab=true#scrollFullInfo

Surprised by the negative reviews on Newegg. At least as part of a larger kit, 16gb sticks gave me no trouble at all. Could be Samsung vs. Hynix issue. Some of the crosstalk in the Newegg reviews supports my theory on the X399-specific memory that Gskill started selling - the kits ending in X. I think it just Samsung B die memory binned one speed category slower than it can actually run, to ensure plug and play with Ryzen.


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyluckbox*
> 
> Nice post! Only thing I'd like to add is that I've found 3060mhz to be the actual max memory speed at 128gb. 3200mhz is bootable (with cldo vddp) but instantly drops workers in p95.
> 
> My kit was a full 128gb tridentZ rated at 3200mhz 15cas. Luckily it was samsung B die. I may also have a golden goose of an IMC, as I've been able to undervolt vsoc to 0.9v, and I've actually found this increases stability.


Ah, that is quite interesting! The decimal dust around 3000mhz suggested we're hitting some sort of hard limit, but if 3200mhz is bootable, its runnable! We just haven't found the right tweaks yet!









What is cido vddp?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> What is cido vddp?


CLDO_VDDP voltage change moves memory frequency hole. Further info within the Ryzen Essential thread in my signature.


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> CLDO_VDDP voltage change moves memory frequency hole. Further info within the Ryzen Essential thread in my signature.


Ha, I noticed that shortly after I posted. Some of these setting are so similar that I'm always thinking there's a new one I missed.

Still a good reminder to read through that stuff again!


----------



## happyluckbox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> Ha, I noticed that shortly after I posted. Some of these setting are so similar that I'm always thinking there's a new one I missed.
> 
> Still a good reminder to read through that stuff again!


I didn't need to use cldo vddp to reach 3060 mhz on my 128gb ram setup though. I just turned it up and it booted. You might need to play around with your settings some more. Or maybe I just got really lucky with the IMC lottery.


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyluckbox*
> 
> I didn't need to use cldo vddp to reach 3060 mhz on my 128gb ram setup though. I just turned it up and it booted. You might need to play around with your settings some more. Or maybe I just got really lucky with the IMC lottery.


Oh, right, I was referring to your 3200mhz speed. I thought there was a tweak I wasn't seeing in my BIOS that allowed your boot there.

So I'm seeing discussions of CLDO_VDDP and the memory training hole. How does one "see" what frequencies are being trained in the sequence? I noticed in gupsterg's posts on it, he notes where training went through a sequences of successes and then failed. Was this entire sequence of frequencies observable or did you reconstruct the sequence from several reboots changing the target frequency?

Very interesting stuff, and has me poking around in new areas now.


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> Yes, that should be a good kit for you. You should even get rated speed out of it.
> 
> One question that popped into my head is whether the hard limit around 3000mhz seen in larger RAM configurations is related to memory amount or number of DIMMs used.
> 
> I'm thinking it is the second one. The only way to test this would be running, for example, both 16gb x 4 at 3200mhz, and then trying 8gb x 8 at 3200mhz. I can confirm the first configuration worked, and the second gave me trouble, but unfortunately, memory type differed so we can't isolate the cause. I ran 16gb x 4 at 3200mhz with Samsung B, and failed 8gb x 8 with Hynix.
> 
> If anyone out there collects Samsung B, and has a variety of DIMM densities lying around, it would be an interesting exercise. We could also figure this out by crowd-sourcing a bunch of us who have Samsung kits of various densities.
> 
> But back to Ivanov's case, you might also take a look at a 16gb x 2 configuration to get your 32gb.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232560&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&PageSize=10&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&ignorebbr=1&IsFeedbackTab=true#scrollFullInfo
> 
> Surprised by the negative reviews on Newegg. At least as part of a larger kit, 16gb sticks gave me no trouble at all. Could be Samsung vs. Hynix issue. Some of the crosstalk in the Newegg reviews supports my theory on the X399-specific memory that Gskill started selling - the kits ending in X. I think it just Samsung B die memory binned one speed category slower than it can actually run, to ensure plug and play with Ryzen.


Man the 2x16 GB kit is 100$ cheaper than the 4x8GB. I already ordered the 4x8GB to be able to utilize the quad channel setup but the other one is a lot cheaper. it will realistically cost me 280$ more for the extra 32GB if i buy 4 sticks of the 16GB one. I'll have to think on that one. As of right now i have the 4x8GB kit on the way that i will have 30 days to exchange/replace. If it is running good i will consider it


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> Man the 2x16 GB kit is 100$ cheaper than the 4x8GB. I already ordered the 4x8GB to be able to utilize the quad channel setup but the other one is a lot cheaper. it will realistically cost me 280$ more for the extra 32GB if i buy 4 sticks of the 16GB one. I'll have to think on that one. As of right now i have the 4x8GB kit on the way that i will have 30 days to exchange/replace. If it is running good i will consider it


Ah, never mind. No Ivanov, you did well buying what you did. My mind is locked in 128gb land, and I simply forgot that 4 sticks would allow you to take advantage of quad channel. Yes, indeed, setting aside the stability issue, 4 sticks is a MUCH more sensible buy for you than 2 sticks. It only becomes a factor if one of the configs isn't stable.


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> Ah, never mind. No Ivanov, you did well buying what you did. My mind is locked in 128gb land, and I simply forgot that 4 sticks would allow you to take advantage of quad channel. Yes, indeed, setting aside the stability issue, 4 sticks is a MUCH more sensible buy for you than 2 sticks. It only becomes a factor if one of the configs isn't stable.


Right but the 2x16GB kit was 100$ cheaper so after i saw what you linked I'm now thinking about going with two of those for 720$ instead of the 470$ i paid for one kit of 4x8GB. end of the day I will have 4 sticks that give me 64GB instead of 4 sticks that give me 32GB for only 280$ more


----------



## Ivanov88

G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-32GTZR

is this RAM also guaranteed to be Samsung B die?


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> Right but the 2x16GB kit was 100$ cheaper so after i saw what you linked I'm now thinking about going with two of those for 720$ instead of the 470$ i paid for one kit of 4x8GB. end of the day I will have 4 sticks that give me 64GB instead of 4 sticks that give me 32GB for only 280$ more


Ah, I see, you were doubling your purchase. I was comparing the kits straight up. Yes, assuming they work, that would be a better overall buy for you!

Like I said before, I can't speak for the stability of 64gb Samsung in 4 slots. I just know Hynix wasn't stable in that config. And while testing the 128GB kits, going up from 1,2,3,4,6,8 DIMMS, the 4 dimm 64GB config was clean stable at 3200mhz on both the 2933mhz c16 kit and 3200mhz c14 kit.


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> Ah, I see, you were doubling your purchase. I was comparing the kits straight up. Yes, assuming they work, that would be a better overall buy for you!
> 
> Like I said before, I can't speak for the stability of 64gb Samsung in 4 slots. I just know Hynix wasn't stable in that config. And while testing the 128GB kits, going up from 1,2,3,4,6,8 DIMMS, the 4 dimm 64GB config was clean stable at 3200mhz on both the 2933mhz c16 kit and 3200mhz c14 kit.


That is really good to know, i will see if I can run 4 slots with the one I ordered and if that is the case i will consider going to 4x16GB version


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-32GTZR
> 
> is this RAM also guaranteed to be Samsung B die?


One of my 128gb kits was two F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR, and all Samsung. Its possible that SKU you list in your post is simply half of one of these 64 gb kits, because D and Q just refer to 2 or 4 sticks, and 32 and 64 are the total RAM. So the two kits we are referencing are possibly identical at the stick level.

Saw your other post. Yeah, see what the one you bought does and go from there. That's the best way to go.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> What is cido vddp?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> CLDO_VDDP voltage change moves memory frequency hole. Further info within the Ryzen Essential thread in my signature.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> Ha, I noticed that shortly after I posted. Some of these setting are so similar that I'm always thinking there's a new one I missed.
> 
> Still a good reminder to read through that stuff again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I reckon with TR it could be more tricky to:-

i) tune CLDO_VDDP
ii) to know if we have a memory hole

than Ryzen as we have 2 memory controllers.

I moved down to 3333MHz as 3466MHz was unstable and encountered post issues. I believe the post issues where memory training errors as I had "Memory D0" on OLED and board would retry post. Since being on 3333MHz I have also experienced post issues, vastly less cases of "Memory D0" although but same error







.

Sucks as I'm only using 2x 8GB single rank Samsung B die at 3333MHz CL15







, hoping this is UEFI/AGESA issues that will be ironed out and hope it isn't that due to further complexity of TR that we are less likely to achieve what we may on Ryzen.


----------



## Ivanov88

Just had something weird happen to me, after my pc has been running for probably 24 hours, my windows froze and when I restarted it won't pass Memory check until I reset the CMOS. Have you guys encountered that before?


----------



## Obsidience

*gupsterg,* I was looking into CLDO_VDDP yesterday and couldn't figure out how it worked. It looked like the only value my board would accept (latest bios which I think is 801 or something) was 0 / zero for the value. Does anyone have CLDO_VDDP working cause I'd love to try tweaking this voltage to see if I can my 8-sticks stable at 3200mhz, right now I'm at 3066mhz?

EDIT: I read that this option was recently enabled however I couldn't find anyone actually changing this value with this motherboard, just people tweaking these values on the C6H.

*Ivanov88,* It sounds to me that you weren't fully stable to begin with. Was your box Prime95 blend and MemTest86 stable for 24hrs each?


----------



## mayan50

Lurker stepping into the light...

I'm planning out a TR 1950x build on Zenith Extreme, and I GOTS TO HAVE ME 128gb ram (econometrics package loads entire datasets into ram).

Been waiting with bated breath on Flaxen's progress.

I too have watched G.SKILL's 128GB kits disappear. It's weird because they first they announced this on Aug 10th, 2017:
G.SKILL announces the Flare X series DDR4-2933MHz CL14-14-14-34 128GB (16GBx8) memory kit running at 1.35V
https://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-announces-new-ddr4-specifications-for-amd-ryzen%E2%84%A2-threadripper%E2%84%A2-processors

And only 3-4 weeks ago (Sept 22, 2017), they announced the 128GB kits ending in "X"
https://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-releases-amd-compatible-trident-z-rgb-kits

Not in stock anywhere, I "chatted" with a G,SKILL rep on NE and I couldn't get any stock info. He says "put yourself on Auto-Notify", we don't know when they will be available.

So what gives? How can you release these "X" SKUs and then not have them in stock anywhere, and worse, not know if/when you are going to churn them out?

So, should I wait? Or buy the non-"X" 128gb kit of CL14? Thanks!


----------



## Tobiticus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayan50*
> 
> Lurker stepping into the light...
> 
> I'm planning out a TR 1950x build on Zenith Extreme, and I GOTS TO HAVE ME 128gb ram (econometrics package loads entire datasets into ram).
> 
> Been waiting with bated breath on Flaxen's progress.
> 
> I too have watched G.SKILL's 128GB kits disappear. It's weird because they first they announced this on Aug 10th, 2017:
> G.SKILL announces the Flare X series DDR4-2933MHz CL14-14-14-34 128GB (16GBx8) memory kit running at 1.35V
> https://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-announces-new-ddr4-specifications-for-amd-ryzen%E2%84%A2-threadripper%E2%84%A2-processors
> 
> And only 3-4 weeks ago (Sept 22, 2017), they announced the 128GB kits ending in "X"
> https://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-releases-amd-compatible-trident-z-rgb-kits
> 
> Not in stock anywhere, I "chatted" with a G,SKILL rep on NE and I couldn't get any stock info. He says "put yourself on Auto-Notify", we don't know when they will be available.
> 
> So what gives? How can you release these "X" SKUs and then not have them in stock anywhere, and worse, not know if/when you are going to churn them out?
> 
> So, should I wait? Or buy the non-"X" 128gb kit of CL14? Thanks!


I went ahead and pulled the trigger on the 3299 CL14 SKU: F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR

With 8x8 64GB I expect to be down around the 3000 level. A few posts back (in case you missed it) this was all summed up pretty well and I acted based on that.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1636566/asus-rog-zenith-extreme-x399-threadripper-overclocking-support/1200#post_26396990

Good timing too as the SKU just went from 457 to 499 today at Newegg. 128GB is a cool K now.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Should have my Enermax Liqtech full coverage cooler here on Thursday. Looking forward to finally doing some proper playing.

Those who have been using Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut, have you been liberal with it vs sparingly ?

I know I intend on spreading it as evenly as I can on the entire surface if the coolers coldplate.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obsidience*
> 
> *gupsterg,* I was looking into CLDO_VDDP yesterday and couldn't figure out how it worked. It looked like the only value my board would accept (latest bios which I think is 801 or something) was 0 / zero for the value. Does anyone have CLDO_VDDP working cause I'd love to try tweaking this voltage to see if I can my 8-sticks stable at 3200mhz, right now I'm at 3066mhz?
> 
> EDIT: I read that this option was recently enabled however I couldn't find anyone actually changing this value with this motherboard, just people tweaking these values on the C6H.


I have not played with it on 0801 or The Stilt's modded UEFI. I played with it on 0603 and perhaps one before. I just did as on C6H and once mobo had had a reset/repost on checking the UEFI showed the set mV in setting.


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Should have my Enermax Liqtech full coverage cooler here on Thursday. Looking forward to finally doing some proper playing.
> 
> Those who have been using Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut, have you been liberal with it vs sparingly ?
> 
> I know I intend on spreading it as evenly as I can on the entire surface if the coolers coldplate.


I've been using it fairly liberally, along with the little spatula they give you for spreading it. That seems to help. I noticed with other thermal pastes, I almost always had to clean it out of the sides of the TR mount (gunk in the orange tray), but not with the Kryonaut. That said, I've already torn down and built up that poor CPU too many times.


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayan50*
> 
> Lurker stepping into the light...
> 
> I'm planning out a TR 1950x build on Zenith Extreme, and I GOTS TO HAVE ME 128gb ram (econometrics package loads entire datasets into ram).
> 
> Been waiting with bated breath on Flaxen's progress.
> 
> I too have watched G.SKILL's 128GB kits disappear. It's weird because they first they announced this on Aug 10th, 2017:
> G.SKILL announces the Flare X series DDR4-2933MHz CL14-14-14-34 128GB (16GBx8) memory kit running at 1.35V
> https://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-announces-new-ddr4-specifications-for-amd-ryzen%E2%84%A2-threadripper%E2%84%A2-processors
> 
> And only 3-4 weeks ago (Sept 22, 2017), they announced the 128GB kits ending in "X"
> https://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-releases-amd-compatible-trident-z-rgb-kits
> 
> Not in stock anywhere, I "chatted" with a G,SKILL rep on NE and I couldn't get any stock info. He says "put yourself on Auto-Notify", we don't know when they will be available.
> 
> So what gives? How can you release these "X" SKUs and then not have them in stock anywhere, and worse, not know if/when you are going to churn them out?
> 
> So, should I wait? Or buy the non-"X" 128gb kit of CL14? Thanks!


Hey, someone right up my alley! What Econo package are you using? My setup is intended for machine learning and some larger VM network setups.

That's what I pretty much found out. And consider that my faster "non X" 128GB kit was really just two 64GB kits at CL14 3200. They are better binned than the 2933 "X" kits from GSkill. I have my own theory that those 128GB kits aren't coming back, because 2933 being plug and play isn't ideal marketing when you're trying to push 3200 and higher kits out of the door. It could be that very few people were buying them, as well. And if my unverified hunch that they were actually faster Ram binned at 2933 is correct, than they could put those chips in faster rated DIMMs and sell them for more.

I'm not up on all the software that lets people dive into memory internals. Is there an app that will allow seeing the actual chip codes? We could then cross ref those with other SKU's, to see if they show up anywhere else.


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obsidience*
> 
> *gupsterg,* I was looking into CLDO_VDDP yesterday and couldn't figure out how it worked. It looked like the only value my board would accept (latest bios which I think is 801 or something) was 0 / zero for the value. Does anyone have CLDO_VDDP working cause I'd love to try tweaking this voltage to see if I can my 8-sticks stable at 3200mhz, right now I'm at 3066mhz?
> 
> EDIT: I read that this option was recently enabled however I couldn't find anyone actually changing this value with this motherboard, just people tweaking these values on the C6H.
> 
> *Ivanov88,* It sounds to me that you weren't fully stable to begin with. Was your box Prime95 blend and MemTest86 stable for 24hrs each?


the thing is right now i am running everything on Auto. Running memory at 2133 until my other kit arrives and no OC on the CPU whatsoever. My temps are 25-30c at all times so not quite sure why it wouldn't be stable with all default settings


----------



## Obsidience

Ivanof88, interesting - my guess would be memory *timings* (even if the frequency is auto). May want to find your kit in the stability listing thread to see if someone has your kit and what timings they used:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread

But take this with a grain of salt, I'm no expert


----------



## Ronsanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> I'm still struggling over here with 128GB kits, and need some guidance before a wandering child finds a $7000 rig on my curb for trash pickup. Because I'm really heading to that point, having already invested a month on three different motherboards. I'm not quite as salty as I sound in this post, and most of it is done for humorous effect. Anyway...
> 
> Okay, when we last left our intrepid and unlucky builder, I had these two memory kits:
> 
> KIT #1: 128GB = 2 x F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR. (DDR4-3200, CL 14-14-14-34 1.35 V)
> KIT #2: 128GB = F4-2933C16Q2-128GTZRX. (DDR4-2933, CL 16-16-16-36, 1.35V)
> 
> Kit #1 was suggested by an overclock user seeking Samsung as well, and Kit #2 was suggested by a mighty tech god at Gksill as being "Threadripper specific" memory kit. DUN DUN DUN. I've since noticed that Ronsanut has Kit #1, and he is getting his freaking desired memory speed! I believe he is in a 64GB setup, which might give faster results than 128GB. Also, nyc and another user suggested that they had trouble from boot as well, and only "tweaking the timings" would work.
> 
> Ah, tweaking the timings... tweaking. Timings. Hmmm.. Using my erstwhile deductive skills, I believe this is just setting the timing values manually in BIOS. In those little gray areas that are normally populated by the word "Auto". Am I right in this or hopelessly misguided?
> 
> Also I notice the grey areas have four numbers before the 30'something. Currently, my four channels to the left of the grey "Auto" reads "15 15 15 15 36 51 4 6 23 3....." and so on and so on... Where does one put the numbers 14 14 14 34? It seems to me that there is a 14 missing, or another number before the 34.
> 
> Also, isn't changing these timings supposed to be accomplished when we use the DOCP (XMP) settings available in the BIOS? When I selected DOCP in an early boot attempt, it DID correctly show the 14 14 14... timings next to the selection. Boom, no boot.
> 
> I'm not going to open Kit #2 until I exhaust my options with kit #1, but I'm really at my wits end on this, and am growing more frustrated by the hour. Half of these materials are out of 30 day return, and my total loss on quitting the project would be well over $1500. At that point, I might as well sell them to more capable users on here. Playing around with over $3000 worth of memory sticks, and getting results no better than the $600 sticks I had is...discouraging?


flaxxen, i feel your pain. I also went through two different set of ram kits until i finally bit the bullet and went with the 64gb 4x16gb 14 14 14 34 rgb kit. My first 2 kits were 8 x 8gb sticks one kit corsair platinums 15 15 15 35 and the other gskill 16 16 16 38, both of those were not b die samsung, so that was one strike against me, but the other think i learned is i could get an OC and come close to their rated timings if i only used 4 sticks. Seems so far the bios released to date can not handle all 8 slots filled. Though i think luckybox has had 128gb of gskil of 14 14 14 34 running samsung b die running with an oc of 3.9.
I will see if i can get an image of my settings from the bios and post.


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obsidience*
> 
> *gupsterg,* I was looking into CLDO_VDDP yesterday and couldn't figure out how it worked. It looked like the only value my board would accept (latest bios which I think is 801 or something) was 0 / zero for the value. Does anyone have CLDO_VDDP working cause I'd love to try tweaking this voltage to see if I can my 8-sticks stable at 3200mhz, right now I'm at 3066mhz?
> 
> EDIT: I read that this option was recently enabled however I couldn't find anyone actually changing this value with this motherboard, just people tweaking these values on the C6H.
> 
> *Ivanov88,* It sounds to me that you weren't fully stable to begin with. Was your box Prime95 blend and MemTest86 stable for 24hrs each?


Not sure if this helps, but I was experiencing the same thing when I tried entering the mv values with decimals. So .900, .950, ... it always reset to zero. Only when I actually typed 900 950, did it take the values. I think its setting things to zero because we were actually setting it to .9 mv, which it rounds to zero.


----------



## Ronsanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiticus*
> 
> Long-time listener, first-time caller.
> 
> Sitting on all parts sans RAM for a 1950X/ZENITH build and dizzy at the memory options &#8230; just want to start with a good baseline for *8x8/64GB*.
> 
> Would either of these kits be optimal for moderate overclock:
> 
> F4-*3000*C14Q-32GTZR
> 
> F4-*3200*C14Q-32GTZR
> 
> or
> 
> Is there benefit to stepping into the F4-*3600*C16Q-32GTZR and working backward to stable?
> 
> I see users on 32GB and 128GB but I am not sure where 64GB falls here, if at all different
> 
> *Truly grateful for input*


With current bios's i would stay away from filling all 8 slots unless yiu use samsung b die. The 14cas kit is the only one i know of that has been sucessfull running close to rated speed (see happyluckbox posts). I have tried a 3200 16cas samsung kit in all slots 8x8 and coild not get an OC unlees i set speed to 2133.


----------



## lloxley016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyluckbox*
> 
> Way too high.


hey

im holding stable now!









41.25 @ 1.398v to 1.439v

3466 @ 1.35v

SOC 1.155v <--- if I when lower, my overclock fail with prime95

OCCT good one hour pass, highest temp 66c to 69c

HWiNFO64. good 30mins, highest temp 71c

prime95 good two hours, but fail after Aquasuite stop responding, which control CPU pump. highest 74c. i'll try again tonight.

with the above overclock I gain extra 30fps. 143fps

And previous overclock 40.25 @ 1.358v and SOC set to Auto, My FPS was 110fps in gaming.

I no that can boot any memory speed.

3200
3333
3466
3700

What do you recommend.

At 41.25 OC

2666,3200,3466?

Some people are stable at 41.25 with 2666.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> hey
> 
> im holding stable now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41.25 @ 1.398v to 1.439v
> 
> 3466 @ 1.35v
> 
> SOC 1.155v <--- if I when lower, my overclock fail with prime95
> 
> OCCT good one hour pass, highest temp 66c to 69c
> 
> HWiNFO64. good 30mins, highest temp 71c
> 
> prime95 good two hours, but fail after Aquasuite stop responding, which control CPU pump. highest 74c. i'll try again tonight.
> 
> with the above overclock I gain extra 30fps. 143fps
> 
> And previous overclock 40.25 @ 1.358v and SOC set to Auto, My FPS was 110fps in gaming.
> 
> I no that can boot any memory speed.
> 
> 3200
> 3333
> 3466
> 3700
> 
> What do you recommend.
> 
> At 41.25 OC
> 
> 2666,3200,3466?
> 
> Some people are stable at 41.25 with 2666.


You'll want to check your VRM temperatures too, primarily with full loads like prime95, gaming not so much probably.


----------



## lloxley016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> You'll want to check your VRM temperatures too, primarily with full loads like prime95, gaming not so much probably.


VRM temp stable 34c to 37c


----------



## Neonkore

My XSPC TR Block, the surface isn't as good as I thought it would be:



Did anyone else have an issue with mounting this block? My bottom left screw seems to run out of thread long before the other 3 which I think leads to uneven mounting, what do you guys think of this mount gap? Going to be an issue?

I'm using thermal grizzly kryonaut with the spreader to get full coverage and an additional single small dot in the middle as the TIM application (as recommended by XSPC and HardOC).

I think it's a product of the Foxconn mount again - it was a real struggle to get the block down over the posts.


----------



## nycgtr

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-asus-rog-ze-rgb-monoblock-nickel

I preordered. I will be comparing to my xspc block and the ek tr evo.


----------



## Obsidience

Neonkore, please tell me you took the protective plastic off the block before installation


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-asus-rog-ze-rgb-monoblock-nickel
> 
> I preordered. I will be comparing to my xspc block and the ek tr evo.


You are going to have quite the armada of blocks


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-asus-rog-ze-rgb-monoblock-nickel
> 
> I preordered. I will be comparing to my xspc block and the ek tr evo.


Hmmm ...

a) Does it not look like EKWB TR as monoblock? ie not more fin area like XSPC block.

b) Shame is not using the WB header and have things like temp/flow sensors?

Perhaps the larger hunk of metal will help, but then the VRM is gonna be adding heat to it.


----------



## RoBiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Hmmm ...
> 
> a) Does it not look like EKWB TR as monoblock? ie not more fin area like XSPC block.
> 
> b) Shame is not using the WB header and have things like temp/flow sensors?
> 
> Perhaps the larger hunk of metal will help, but then the VRM is gonna be adding heat to it.


a) yes, it is using the same cooling engine so i expect the performance to be more or less the same as the Supremacy block
b) yes that would be nice


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Hmmm ...
> 
> a) Does it not look like EKWB TR as monoblock? ie not more fin area like XSPC block.
> 
> b) Shame is not using the WB header and have things like temp/flow sensors?
> 
> Perhaps the larger hunk of metal will help, but then the VRM is gonna be adding heat to it.


A) Cpu cooling part looks fairly similar yes. I do not believe it has more fin area
B) that seems to be a bitspower only thing ( I will get that block depending on this cost) I have a feeling its going to be in the 250 area.

Well the only thing to me that would help is the out port being a bit removed directly from the cpu center.

I feel that I have sufficient rad space that the additional vrm heat would not effect the cpu temp vs a dedicated block

I looked at the pics again. The cold plate is bigger



Compared to the back of my EK TR evo its bigger for sure in length and width or at least appears to be as the srew locations for the evo portion most likely did not change.


----------



## lloxley016

Hey

Is that true? That AMD Threadripper 1900x wouldn't work on Zenith x399 Board.

Would really like to know.


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloxley016*
> 
> Hey
> 
> Is that true? That AMD Threadripper 1900x wouldn't work on Zenith x399 Board.
> 
> Would really like to know.


Nonsense.

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME/HelpDesk_CPU/


----------



## Neonkore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obsidience*
> 
> Neonkore, please tell me you took the protective plastic off the block before installation


Haha yes of course, I just took the photo like that to prove that was how the block came.


----------



## mayan50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> Hey, someone right up my alley! What Econo package are you using? My setup is intended for machine learning and some larger VM network setups.
> 
> That's what I pretty much found out. And consider that my faster "non X" 128GB kit was really just two 64GB kits at CL14 3200. They are better binned than the 2933 "X" kits from GSkill. I have my own theory that those 128GB kits aren't coming back, because 2933 being plug and play isn't ideal marketing when you're trying to push 3200 and higher kits out of the door. It could be that very few people were buying them, as well. And if my unverified hunch that they were actually faster Ram binned at 2933 is correct, than they could put those chips in faster rated DIMMs and sell them for more.
> 
> I'm not up on all the software that lets people dive into memory internals. Is there an app that will allow seeing the actual chip codes? We could then cross ref those with other SKU's, to see if they show up anywhere else.


Sorry for the de


----------



## mayan50

Sorry for the delay in responding. I use Stata MP. I have an 8core license moving to a 16 core.

So it looks like the only 128gb kit is priced at 1700.. wait edit...1999!!! now? Is that right? Thanks again for your work on this.


----------



## lloxley016

hey

It's coming Bitspower full CPU block!!









x299 and X370. intel and amd....Not yet on X399 but soon:thumb:


----------



## Obsidience

Well crap. I just dropped $400 on the monoblock, an additional radiator (a 240 to accompany existing 360) and parts. I thought I had my system buttoned up but there were a few problems with my build:


I couldn't hit 4ghz (only 3.975 p95/memtest stable)
One of my clear hoses was beginning to kink, gonna try the black EPDM rubber tubing instead
I didnt' have the foresight to install a drain valve
Oh plus my VRMS hit 103C max when I run P95 blend











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ReHWolution

I don't like the fact that with the monoblock the VRM heatsink under the I/O cover has to be removed and it's not replaced...


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> I don't like the fact that with the monoblock the VRM heatsink under the I/O cover has to be removed and it's not replaced...


I have not taken mine apart but as far as I can tell from photos I've seen the heatsink under the I/O is merely to transfer heat to the fan and does not actually come into contact with any surface for the purpose of being a heatsink.


----------



## Kriant

Still waiting on my Swiftech Appogee SKF TR order. I swear at this point, it's a clear breach of contract and I should just be able to cancel it and get a refund. Well, if I ever end up getting it, I'll be sure to compare it with my lovely XSPC block.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Still waiting on my Swiftech Appogee SKF TR order. I swear at this point, it's a clear breach of contract and I should just be able to cancel it and get a refund. Well, if I ever end up getting it, I'll be sure to compare it with my lovely XSPC block.


I've owned 2 swiftech blocks they were meh at best. Meh


----------



## mr_zbrush

I'm experincing major issues since i assembled my build 2 days ago, Windows 10 freezes after 10 seconds, unable to update windows or even install drivers other than chipset, i tried multiple clock speed and cpu voltage without any luck, im on bios 701, noctua tr4 cooler, idel temp 35 to 40 on 4ghz .. any suggestions would be very appreciated

AMD Threadripper 1950x
Asus Zenith Extreme
G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 64GB 4x16GB F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR

Samsung 960 pro 512gb
Seasonic Prime 1200W Gold PSU
Noctua NH TR edition


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr_zbrush*
> 
> I'm experincing major issues since i assembled my build 2 days ago, Windows 10 freezes after 10 seconds, unable to update windows or even install drivers other than chipset, i tried multiple clock speed and cpu voltage without any luck, im on bios 701, noctua tr4 cooler, idel temp 35 to 40 on 4ghz .. any suggestions would be very appreciated
> 
> AMD Threadripper 1950x
> Asus Zenith Extreme
> G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 64GB 4x16GB F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR
> 
> Samsung 960 pro 512gb
> Seasonic Prime 1200W Gold PSU
> Noctua NH TR edition


Run at stock, update to latest bios, and try get a the most recent win 10 install as the base of your win 10 install media.


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> I don't like the fact that with the monoblock the VRM heatsink under the I/O cover has to be removed and it's not replaced...
> 
> 
> 
> I have not taken mine apart but as far as I can tell from photos I've seen the heatsink under the I/O is merely to transfer heat to the fan and does not actually come into contact with any surface for the purpose of being a heatsink.
Click to expand...

So it doesn't touch the +3 VRMs for SOC?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> So it doesn't touch the +3 VRMs for SOC?


From disambely pics I do not see any thermal pads on the heatsink under the io.


----------



## alucardis666

801 still the latest bios?


----------



## Obsidience

alucardis, yes see here: https://rog.asus.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?299-Zenith-Extreme-Motherboard-(X399)


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey guys,

So I finally got the Enermax Liqtech 360 TR4 Cooler. I have a push pull configuration with Noctua NF-F12 Industial 3000RPM Fans. I am using Grizzly Kryonaut TIM that was spread evenly accross the TR IHS and the cooler block is firmly mounted...However HWInfo is reporting the same temps at stock speeds that I was getting with my old Corsair H115i which does not even fully cover the CPU IHS. Am I getting a CPU temp misread bug still ? I am on the 0801 BIOS with the latest Aura FW.

My CPU Tctl is still reporting around 54c Idle and 75c Load....what is that about lol ?


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> So I finally got the Enermax Liqtech 360 TR4 Cooler. I have a push pull configuration with Noctua NF-F12 Industial 3000RPM Fans. I am using Grizzly Kryonaut TIM that was spread evenly accross the TR IHS and the cooler block is firmly mounted...However HWInfo is reporting the same temps at stock speeds that I was getting with my old Corsair H115i which does not even fully cover the CPU IHS. Am I getting a CPU temp misread bug still ? I am on the 0801 BIOS with the latest Aura FW.
> 
> My CPU Tctl is still reporting around 54c Idle and 75c Load....what is that about lol ?


Yup that's about right:



Tdie is the one that's correct


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> So I finally got the Enermax Liqtech 360 TR4 Cooler. I have a push pull configuration with Noctua NF-F12 Industial 3000RPM Fans. I am using Grizzly Kryonaut TIM that was spread evenly accross the TR IHS and the cooler block is firmly mounted...However HWInfo is reporting the same temps at stock speeds that I was getting with my old Corsair H115i which does not even fully cover the CPU IHS. Am I getting a CPU temp misread bug still ? I am on the 0801 BIOS with the latest Aura FW.
> 
> My CPU Tctl is still reporting around 54c Idle and 75c Load....what is that about lol ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup that's about right:
> 
> 
> 
> Tdie is the one that's correct
Click to expand...

Wow guess I will have to live with going over AMD's recommended 68c then lol. I have played around with the V-CORE to see if I can reduce the rediculous auto voltage of 1.4+ lol. Is there any other voltage I should be concerned with ?


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr_zbrush*
> 
> I'm experincing major issues since i assembled my build 2 days ago, Windows 10 freezes after 10 seconds, unable to update windows or even install drivers other than chipset, i tried multiple clock speed and cpu voltage without any luck, im on bios 701, noctua tr4 cooler, idel temp 35 to 40 on 4ghz .. any suggestions would be very appreciated
> 
> AMD Threadripper 1950x
> Asus Zenith Extreme
> G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 64GB 4x16GB F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR
> 
> Samsung 960 pro 512gb
> Seasonic Prime 1200W Gold PSU
> Noctua NH TR edition


Had the same issue.

Had to install the latest version of Windows straight from Microsoft. Then fresh install using the latest Microsoft build off of a flash drive.

Updated bios first.

Then once i got to windows ran the latest update with no issues.

Then installed chilset driver. Off of Asus website.

Then installed LAN driver " "

Then installed Audio driver ""

Then installed latest AMD driver for my Vega 64.

Then went into bios set to Manual > DDR4-3200 > ram voltage at 1.35 ( both of them )>CPU voltage at 1.4>manual ram timings of 14-14-14-14-34 and command rate at 1T.

Then booted and everything worked perfect and no crashes for the past 7 days.

XSPC CPU waterblock , Vega 64 with EK waterblock , Mora 3 rad with box fan ( LoL)


----------



## Obsidience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> ...
> XSPC CPU waterblock , Vega 64 with EK waterblock , Mora 3 rad with box fan ( LoL)


Can we see a picture of the box fan? LOL


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Wow guess I will have to live with going over AMD's recommended 68c then lol. I have played around with the V-CORE to see if I can reduce the rediculous auto voltage of 1.4+ lol. Is there any other voltage I should be concerned with ?


68c on tdie







. tctl has 27c offset. So you're good.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I've owned 2 swiftech blocks they were meh at best. Meh


Their last SKF block seems good. High flow restriction, but good cooling. I wanted to give it a try.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obsidience*
> 
> alucardis, yes see here: https://rog.asus.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?299-Zenith-Extreme-Motherboard-(X399)


Can't stand that forum. So much fail in one location. You have so many of the noobs tackling this platform making mistakes then blaming everyone but themselves. OCN is one of the few places where we have very few dee dums quoting what commercial linus or jaynosense does.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Wow guess I will have to live with going over AMD's recommended 68c then lol. I have played around with the V-CORE to see if I can reduce the rediculous auto voltage of 1.4+ lol. Is there any other voltage I should be concerned with ?
> 
> 
> 
> 68c on tdie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . tctl has 27c offset. So you're good.
Click to expand...

So in all importance which temp reading should I be reading? Thanks


----------



## Obsidience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> So in all importance which temp reading should I be reading? Thanks


Tdie is the number to look at, I've been as high as 88C (so 115tctl) Prime95 stable at 3.975ghz. I'm hoping some new watercooling equipment bumps me up past 4ghz.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> So in all importance which temp reading should I be reading? Thanks


Tdie is what you need to look at primarily.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> I don't like the fact that with the monoblock the VRM heatsink under the I/O cover has to be removed and it's not replaced...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I have not taken mine apart but as far as I can tell from photos I've seen the heatsink under the I/O is merely to transfer heat to the fan and does not actually come into contact with any surface for the purpose of being a heatsink.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> So it doesn't touch the +3 VRMs for SOC?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> From disambely pics I do not see any thermal pads on the heatsink under the io.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Indeed. I took off the shield on mine prior to installing mobo, the heatpipe from main VRM HS goes to a fin array and fan cools it, it makes no contact there with PCB components for cooling.



The SOC VRM does not have any cooling, just like DRAM. I marked below image from and further info in @Sin0822 review of ZE on TweakTown.


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obsidience*
> 
> Can we see a picture of the box fan? LOL


Ill take a video tonight and upload it on Youtube and post it here. Its quite comical.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obsidience*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> So in all importance which temp reading should I be reading? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Tdie is the number to look at, I've been as high as 88C (so 115tctl) Prime95 stable at 3.975ghz. I'm hoping some new watercooling equipment bumps me up past 4ghz.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> So in all importance which temp reading should I be reading? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Tdie is what you need to look at primarily.
Click to expand...

Thanks Guys. So I will look at Tdie, however what does tctl measure ?


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sovereignty68*
> 
> Did you install the modules into D1, C1, A1, B1 DIMM slots as mentioned in the manual? I had the exact same issue with CL14 3200Kit. I couldn't get them run stable beyond 3000 but it turns out because they were installed into C1, C2, A2, A1 slots. After I reinstall them into correct slots, now its rock stable.


yeah, I had them in the correct slots.

I got my new 3000 MHz CL14 kit today- as expected, it won't work at 3200 either (basically errors at the same rate the 3200 kit did). But it works at 3000 fine, so I'm happy with that. I guess my board/CPU is the limitation.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Thanks Guys. So I will look at Tdie, however what does tctl measure ?


tCTL is the real sensor, tDIE is not.

tDIE is tCTL with the temperature offset deducted, 27°C in the case of TR. So ref tDIE to know actual CPU temperature with offset removed.

Look at heading temp info in my Ryzen Essential thread.


----------



## happyluckbox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Thanks Guys. So I will look at Tdie, however what does tctl measure ?


Tdie is your ACTUAL temperature. Tctl is what the sensor reads but after amd has added their offset of +27c.

Basically, ignore tctl and look only at tdie


----------



## ENTERPRISE

That's great thanks guys, glad to see my temps are in check !


----------



## Ivanov88

Can anyone that has this kit G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR post a stable OC with all their settings, voltages and all. My kit is supposed to arrive tomorrow and I want to be ahead of the ball to get some idea of what my settings should be like. it's a CAS 14


----------



## Obsidience

Hi Ivanov, I have 4 x F4-3200C14D-16GTZ which is the dual channel version, you have the quad channel version. I have 8 sticks (64GB) running just fine at 3066mhz with these settings:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[2017/10/18 23:25:23]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> FID [159]
> DID [8]
Overclocking Enhancement [Enabled]
Performance Bias [None]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3066MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.45000]
CPU SOC Voltage [Offset mode]
VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign [+]
- VDDSOC Voltage Offset [0.06250]
DRAM AB Voltage [1.41500]
DRAM CD Voltage [1.41500]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc [50]
TrrdS [6]
TrrdL [9]
Tfaw [36]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [12]
Twr [10]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [2]
TwrwrScl [2]
Trfc [307]
Trfc2 [Auto]
Trfc4 [Auto]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [8]
Trdwr [Auto]
Twrrd [3]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [7]
TwrwrDd [7]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [5]
TrdrdDd [5]
Tcke [8]
ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [2T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
MemCkeSetup [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [Auto]
VTTDDR AB Voltage [Auto]
VTTDDR CD Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHD [Auto]
VPP DRAM AB [Auto]
VPP DRAM CD [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
Ln2 Tune [Auto]
PLL Reference Voltage [Auto]
PLL Reference Voltage 2 [Auto]
Short Reset [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
CPU Current Capability [120%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [130]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
VDDSOC Current Capability [140%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
VDDSOC Power Thermal Control [120]
DRAM Current Capability(CHA, CHB) [130%]
DRAM Current Capability(CHC, CHD) [130%]
DRAM Power Phase Control(CHA, CHB) [Extreme]
DRAM Power Phase Control(CHC, CHD) [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency(CHA, CHB) [Auto]
DRAM Switching Frequency(CHC, CHD) [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage AB [1.40000]
DRAM VBoot Voltage CD [1.40000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
Security Device Support [Enable]
Pending operation [None]
Platform Hierarchy [Enabled]
Storage Hierarchy [Enabled]
Endorsement Hierarchy [Enabled]
TPM2.0 UEFI Spec Version [TCG_2]
Physical Presence Spec Version [1.3]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 0 [Auto]
PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
U31G2_1 [Enabled]
USB3.1_2 [Enabled]
U31G1_9 [Enabled]
U31G1_10 [Enabled]
U31G1_11 [Enabled]
U31G1_12 [Enabled]
PT USB30 PORT4 [Enabled]
PT USB30 PORT5 [Enabled]
USB13 [Enabled]
USB14 [Enabled]
USB_3 [Enabled]
USB_5 [Enabled]
USB_6 [Enabled]
USB_4 [Enabled]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
HD Audio Controller [Disabled]
CPU PCIE Link Mode [Auto]
SB PCIE Link Mode [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Bandwidth [X16 Mode]
PCIEX8_2 Bandwidth [X8 Mode]
PCIEX16_3 Bandwidth [X16 Mode]
PCIE_X8/X4_4 Bandwidth [X4 Mode]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for U31G2_1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for U31G2_EC1 [Auto]
When system is in working state [On]
When system is in sleep, hibernate or soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
Wi-Fi Controller [Disabled]
Bluetooth Controller [Disabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Enabled]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
UFD 2.0 Silicon-Power16G1100 [Auto]
U31G2_EC1 [Enabled]
U31G2_E2 [Enabled]
U31G2_1 [Enabled]
U31G1_1 [Enabled]
U31G1_2 [Enabled]
U31G1_3 [Enabled]
U31G1_4 [Enabled]
U31G1_5 [Enabled]
U31G1_6 [Enabled]
U31G1_7 [Enabled]
U31G1_8 [Enabled]
U31G1_9 [Enabled]
U31G1_10 [Enabled]
U31G1_11 [Enabled]
U31G1_12 [Enabled]
USB13 [Enabled]
USB14 [Enabled]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor2 Temperature [Monitor]
DIMM.2 sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
DIMM.2 sensor2 Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor2 Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor3 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
HAMP Fan Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
COV Fan Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W FLOW1 Speed [Monitor]
Water In T Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
Water Out T Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
W FLOW2 Speed [Monitor]
WB In T Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
WB Out T Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
COV Fan Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
COV Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
COV Fan Upper Temperature [95]
COV Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
COV Fan Middle Temperature [90]
COV Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
COV Fan Lower Temperature [44]
COV Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [23]
Allow Fan Stop [Enabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
HAMP Fan Q-Fan Control [Auto]
HAMP Fan Source [CPU]
HAMP Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
HAMP Fan Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
HAMP Fan Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Enabled]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
U31G1_1 [Enabled]
U31G1_2 [Enabled]
U31G1_3 [Enabled]
U31G1_4 [Enabled]
U31G1_5 [Enabled]
U31G1_6 [Enabled]
U31G1_7 [Enabled]
U31G1_8 [Enabled]
IR Config [Disabled]
SD Mode [Disabled]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Disabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
GPIO Devices Support [Disabled]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Disabled]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Disabled]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Disabled]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Disabled]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Disabled]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Disabled]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Disabled]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Disabled]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Enabled]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Enabled]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Enabled]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Enabled]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Enabled]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Enabled]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Enabled]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Enabled]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removabel Support [Disabled]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Disabled]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Disabled]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Disabled]
SATA CLK Mode Option [INT 100MHz]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Enabled]
Port Multiplier Capability [Enabled]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Enabled]
SATA Partial State Capability [Enabled]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Enabled]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Disabled]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Enabled]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Disabled]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Disabled]
Generic Mode [Disabled]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Disabled]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Enabled]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Auto Mode [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Default]
SPI 100MHz Support [Enabled]
SPI Normal Speed [33MHz]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Default]
SPI Burst Write [Disabled]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Enabled]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Enabled]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Enabled]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Enabled]
UART 0 D3 Support [Enabled]
UART 1 D3 Support [Enabled]
SATA D3 Support [Enabled]
EHCI D3 Support [Enabled]
XHCI D3 Support [Enabled]
SD D3 Support [Enabled]
S0I3 [Disabled]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Enabled]
MsiDis in HPET [Disabled]
_OSC For PCI0 [Enabled]
USB Phy Power Down [Disabled]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Disabled]
LPC MSI Option [Disabled]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Disabled]
AB MSI Option [Disabled]
SB C1E Support [Disabled]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Disabled]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Disabled]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name [3066mhz stable]
Save to Profile [3]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16_1]



I could absolutely not get 8 sticks stable at anything faster than 3066. Right now I'm just tweaking subsettings noted in this video: 



. He's a funny guy but the info is awesome, I just made the first two changes to Trc and Trfc and am running MemTest86 now...

Hope that's helpful!

EDIT: it's easy to miss but also the VBOOT voltages need to be changed.
EDIT#2: I was able to run 4 sticks at 3333mhz with Stilt's fast profile with 1.4v VDIMM and 1.43 VBOOT voltages. I'm not sure if you have 4 or 8 sticks.


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obsidience*
> 
> Hi Ivanov, I have 4 x F4-3200C14D-16GTZ which is the dual channel version, you have the quad channel version. I have 8 sticks (64GB) running just fine at 3066mhz with these settings:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [2017/10/18 23:25:23]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> Custom CPU Core Ratio [Manual]
> > FID [159]
> > DID [8]
> Overclocking Enhancement [Enabled]
> Performance Bias [None]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3066MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Disabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Manual mode]
> - CPU Core Voltage Override [1.45000]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Offset mode]
> VDDSOC Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Offset [0.06250]
> DRAM AB Voltage [1.41500]
> DRAM CD Voltage [1.41500]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
> Trc [50]
> TrrdS [6]
> TrrdL [9]
> Tfaw [36]
> TwtrS [4]
> TwtrL [12]
> Twr [10]
> Trcpage [Auto]
> TrdrdScl [2]
> TwrwrScl [2]
> Trfc [307]
> Trfc2 [Auto]
> Trfc4 [Auto]
> Tcwl [14]
> Trtp [8]
> Trdwr [Auto]
> Twrrd [3]
> TwrwrSc [1]
> TwrwrSd [7]
> TwrwrDd [7]
> TrdrdSc [1]
> TrdrdSd [5]
> TrdrdDd [5]
> Tcke [8]
> ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
> Cmd2T [2T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Auto]
> RttNom [Auto]
> RttWr [Auto]
> RttPark [Auto]
> MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren [Auto]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [Auto]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [Auto]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [Auto]
> VTTDDR AB Voltage [Auto]
> VTTDDR CD Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHD [Auto]
> VPP DRAM AB [Auto]
> VPP DRAM CD [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Auto]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> Ln2 Tune [Auto]
> PLL Reference Voltage [Auto]
> PLL Reference Voltage 2 [Auto]
> Short Reset [Auto]
> CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
> CPU Current Capability [120%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [130]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 2]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [140%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
> VDDSOC Power Thermal Control [120]
> DRAM Current Capability(CHA, CHB) [130%]
> DRAM Current Capability(CHC, CHD) [130%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control(CHA, CHB) [Extreme]
> DRAM Power Phase Control(CHC, CHD) [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency(CHA, CHB) [Auto]
> DRAM Switching Frequency(CHC, CHD) [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage AB [1.40000]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage CD [1.40000]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> Pending operation [None]
> Platform Hierarchy [Enabled]
> Storage Hierarchy [Enabled]
> Endorsement Hierarchy [Enabled]
> TPM2.0 UEFI Spec Version [TCG_2]
> Physical Presence Spec Version [1.3]
> TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 0 [Auto]
> PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> U31G2_1 [Enabled]
> USB3.1_2 [Enabled]
> U31G1_9 [Enabled]
> U31G1_10 [Enabled]
> U31G1_11 [Enabled]
> U31G1_12 [Enabled]
> PT USB30 PORT4 [Enabled]
> PT USB30 PORT5 [Enabled]
> USB13 [Enabled]
> USB14 [Enabled]
> USB_3 [Enabled]
> USB_5 [Enabled]
> USB_6 [Enabled]
> USB_4 [Enabled]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> HD Audio Controller [Disabled]
> CPU PCIE Link Mode [Auto]
> SB PCIE Link Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX16_1 Bandwidth [X16 Mode]
> PCIEX8_2 Bandwidth [X8 Mode]
> PCIEX16_3 Bandwidth [X16 Mode]
> PCIE_X8/X4_4 Bandwidth [X4 Mode]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch for U31G2_1 [Auto]
> USB Type C Power Switch for U31G2_EC1 [Auto]
> When system is in working state [On]
> When system is in sleep, hibernate or soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> Wi-Fi Controller [Disabled]
> Bluetooth Controller [Disabled]
> NX Mode [Enabled]
> SVM Mode [Enabled]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> UFD 2.0 Silicon-Power16G1100 [Auto]
> U31G2_EC1 [Enabled]
> U31G2_E2 [Enabled]
> U31G2_1 [Enabled]
> U31G1_1 [Enabled]
> U31G1_2 [Enabled]
> U31G1_3 [Enabled]
> U31G1_4 [Enabled]
> U31G1_5 [Enabled]
> U31G1_6 [Enabled]
> U31G1_7 [Enabled]
> U31G1_8 [Enabled]
> U31G1_9 [Enabled]
> U31G1_10 [Enabled]
> U31G1_11 [Enabled]
> U31G1_12 [Enabled]
> USB13 [Enabled]
> USB14 [Enabled]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor2 Temperature [Monitor]
> DIMM.2 sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> DIMM.2 sensor2 Temperature [Monitor]
> EXT_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> EXT_Sensor2 Temperature [Monitor]
> EXT_Sensor3 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> HAMP Fan Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> COV Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Extension Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Extension Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Extension Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W FLOW1 Speed [Monitor]
> Water In T Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
> Water Out T Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
> W FLOW2 Speed [Monitor]
> WB In T Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
> WB Out T Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
> CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
> W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> COV Fan Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> COV Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> COV Fan Upper Temperature [95]
> COV Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> COV Fan Middle Temperature [90]
> COV Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> COV Fan Lower Temperature [44]
> COV Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [23]
> Allow Fan Stop [Enabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> HAMP Fan Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> HAMP Fan Source [CPU]
> HAMP Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> HAMP Fan Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> HAMP Fan Profile [Standard]
> Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Extension Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Extension Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Extension Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Extension Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Extension Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Extension Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Enabled]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> U31G1_1 [Enabled]
> U31G1_2 [Enabled]
> U31G1_3 [Enabled]
> U31G1_4 [Enabled]
> U31G1_5 [Enabled]
> U31G1_6 [Enabled]
> U31G1_7 [Enabled]
> U31G1_8 [Enabled]
> IR Config [Disabled]
> SD Mode [Disabled]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Disabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> GPIO Devices Support [Disabled]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Disabled]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Disabled]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Disabled]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Disabled]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Disabled]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Disabled]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Disabled]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Disabled]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Enabled]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Enabled]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Enabled]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Enabled]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Enabled]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Enabled]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Enabled]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Enabled]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removabel Support [Disabled]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Disabled]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Disabled]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Disabled]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [INT 100MHz]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Enabled]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Enabled]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Enabled]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Enabled]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Enabled]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Disabled]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Enabled]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Disabled]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Disabled]
> Generic Mode [Disabled]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Disabled]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Enabled]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Auto Mode [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Default]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Enabled]
> SPI Normal Speed [33MHz]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Default]
> SPI Burst Write [Disabled]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Enabled]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Enabled]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Enabled]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Enabled]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Enabled]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Enabled]
> SATA D3 Support [Enabled]
> EHCI D3 Support [Enabled]
> XHCI D3 Support [Enabled]
> SD D3 Support [Enabled]
> S0I3 [Disabled]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Enabled]
> MsiDis in HPET [Disabled]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Enabled]
> USB Phy Power Down [Disabled]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Disabled]
> LPC MSI Option [Disabled]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Disabled]
> AB MSI Option [Disabled]
> SB C1E Support [Disabled]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Disabled]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Disabled]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name [3066mhz stable]
> Save to Profile [3]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16_1]
> 
> 
> 
> I could absolutely not get 8 sticks stable at anything faster than 3066. Right now I'm just tweaking subsettings noted in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> . He's a funny guy but the info is awesome, I just made the first two changes to Trc and Trfc and am running MemTest86 now...
> 
> Hope that's helpful!
> 
> EDIT: it's easy to miss but also the VBOOT voltages need to be changed.
> EDIT#2: I was able to run 4 sticks at 3333mhz with Stilt's fast profile with 1.4v VDIMM and 1.43 VBOOT voltages. I'm not sure if you have 4 or 8 sticks.


Thanks my friend!! I have 4x8GB sticks what i ordered. I really appreciate it!! hope that gets me up and running. I was debating on buying the 16GB ones but I'd never need the full 128GB between the 8 slots so i just went with the 8GB ones. Max i will ever need is 64GB.

You think 1.415V for that RAM is fine? I've never put it over 1.35


----------



## Obsidience

Ivanov, you can try what I tried and just keep bumping and testing the memory until it becomes stable. 1.4 - 1.415 was my sweet spot. Check the inline spreadsheet here for a good range of what people are running:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread


----------



## gupsterg

@subscribers

OP has had:-

i) Section VRM info updated.
ii) Section The Stilt's modified unofficial UEFI added (hopefully we will see more releases from The Stilt







).
iii) Section FAQ added voltage recommendation posted in thread by The Stilt.
iv) Section PState OC added.

Now looking for suggestions on improving section *Cooling Threadripper*.

My opinion from @nycgtr experience share is the XSPC Raystorm Neo is the current front runner for best water block for ThreadRipper. The Bykski A-Ryzen-Th-X seems 2nd best and the Phanteks Glacier C399a closely following it from @chew* testing. EK TR seems adequate for stock operation, but not so great in comparison to the other blocks when overclocking. So this is trailing "the pack".


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @subscribers
> 
> OP has had:-
> 
> i) Section VRM info updated.
> ii) Section The Stilt's modified unofficial UEFI added (hopefully we will see more releases from The Stilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> iii) Section FAQ added voltage recommendation posted in thread by The Stilt.
> iv) Section PState OC added.
> 
> Now looking for suggestions on improving section *Cooling Threadripper*.
> 
> My opinion from @nycgtr experience share is the XSPC Raystorm Neo is the current front runner for best water block for ThreadRipper. The Bykski A-Ryzen-Th-X seems 2nd best and the Phanteks Glacier C399a closely following it from @chew* testing. EK TR seems adequate for stock operation, but not so great in comparison to the other blocks when overclocking. So this is trailing "the pack".


Pretty much my experience with 2 ek blocks on 2 diff boards with 2 diff 1950x. Stock operation is fine. Going to for 3.9/4ghz brings the heat. I have the monoblock on order. I will post results when it comes in, I ordered it the moment it came up on their site before announcement so I should be one of the first batch.


----------



## gupsterg

@nycgtr

Sweet







, look forward to your results share







.

I just splurged on RX VEGA 64, didn't get on with the MSI GTX 1080 EK X. Nvidia boost 3.0 was sweet, card was boosting to ~1975MHz without manual OC'ing. EK GPU block temps good even with TR in same loop. [email protected] was nice PPD and power efficient. What killed it for me was missing variable refresh rate tech. Didn't want the hassle of selling MG279Q and getting a G-Sync version. So opted for RX VEGA 64.

IMO seems like best deal I may see this side of Christmas on VEGA. GigaByte RX VEGA 64 Limited Edition £515 delivered, ~£11 cashback, got Prey and Wolfenstein II with it (worth ~£40 in my estimates, so card is net ~£465 IMO). OCuk had EK VEGA block on weekly promo for £90 so ordered that as well.

Currently GPU less







. Sold Fury X at no loss, GTX 1080 I got a bit more than I paid for it so made the jump to VEGA more viable.


----------



## Ronsanut

[/QUOTE][/LEFT]

I just got a Kingston DCP1000 800GB PCIe Drive. Anyone else out there using one? I am just trying to use it as a Data Drive, not bootable. Windows 10 does see it, and I can see the 4 M.2's and can format and use them. But I want to RAID them and according to Kingston, you have to SW RAID in Windows using the Manage Storage Pools. I can select the drives but when I go to create the array, I get an error message that is unable to do so and to check my drive connections.

The ZE does recognize it as a x8 device and I did configure the BIOS to (I am using Slot 4) to set it as a x8 device. The system boots and all is well as 4 individual drives (very fast !!!!) . But unable to RAID.

I do have a dialog going with Tech Support at Kingston, but thought I might check with you guys as well.

Anyone? Buhler, Buhler, Buhler? Anyone, Anyone? 

Just FYI -
Slot 1 1080Ti, x16
Slot 4 1080Ti x16
Slot 2 Intel 750 1.2 PCie x8
Slot 3 ASUS 10GB NIC x4
Slot 6 Kingston DCP1000 x8

Update: I found the solution:

You have to go into the Device Manager and Disable each of the DCP1000 drives. Then reboot the system and the re - Enable the drives. Windows was then able to create the Storage Pool .

Check out these Read/Write speeds....


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> tCTL is the real sensor, tDIE is not.
> 
> tDIE is tCTL with the temperature offset deducted, 27°C in the case of TR. So ref tDIE to know actual CPU temperature with offset removed.
> 
> Look at heading temp info in my Ryzen Essential thread.


No. tDIE is the real sensor, and tCTL is the fake one. Wanna know why? Take a 1700 and a 1700X (They're practically identical except the X has XFR self-overclocking) and put them at some identical very low volt and very low clock and compare tCTL and tDIE. tDIE should be almost the same (should be very close to ambient) but the tCTL will mysteriously be 17C higher on the 1700X. The purpose of tCTL is for more aggressive automatic fan curve to support its self-overclocking XFR

edit: Ok, tCTL is probably the real sensor, but with an artifical number added to it depending on the model (0 for non-X ryzens, +17 for X ryzens, and +27 for threadripper), because my scenario should still hold true.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> No. tDIE is the real sensor, and tCTL is the fake one. Wanna know why? Take a 1700 and a 1700X (They're practically identical except the X has XFR self-overclocking) and put them at some identical very low volt and very low clock and compare tCTL and tDIE. tDIE should be almost the same (should be very close to ambient) but the tCTL will mysteriously be 17C higher on the 1700X. The purpose of tCTL is for more aggressive automatic fan curve to support its self-overclocking XFR


I use HWINFO avidly, more hours than many members shares. I also have good rapport with Martin Malik (aka Mumak on OCN) author of HWINFO.

When I got Ryzen/C6H at launch I did a lot of testing and passed info to Mumak, as he didn't have Ryzen on C6H at the time. He was able to liaise with ASUS and sort some issues at that time. This was ~March 17, in a private message which *I will not* share the contents. He asked me my view if HWINFO should show two values for CPU temperature. One would be tCTL and other tDIE, tDIE would account for the offset that AMD added to tCTL. I agreed with his way forward, I'm sure he will verify the occurrence of the discussion for you if you like







.

So as said before tCTL is the real sensor, tDIE is tCTL with offset accounted (ie removed).

The reason Martin went with this route was if board vendors/AMD changed tCTL behavior (ie accounted for offset on X CPU) the user could hide tDIE and use tCTL. If tCTL never changed than users could see as AMD/board vendor have and use tDIE.

Here is a post for you to ref within the C6H thread around when these discussions/implementations happened. Here is a search result of the thread with posts from Mumak regarding tCTL from that thread for you to ref.

tCTL can be skewed on ZE and C6H, thus tDIE will be skewed, other boards I have no idea as I have not used. If Sense MI Skew [Auto] defaults to Enabled or it is manually set as [Enabled], the offset for Sense MI Skew can be changed in UEFI.

If Sense MI Skew [Auto] defaults to [Disabled] or is manually set as such you will have AMD AGESA default behavior for tCTL.

Then on C6H/ZE the Super IO chip reads tCTL for fan control purposes. This also can be manipulated by UEFI programing and can have "weighting" for operation, this post by Elmor on C6H has some insight (point 2).

I have owned 3x R7 1700 and 2x R7 1800X and used on same C6H with UEFI from launch til now, so have experience of how they behaved. I am aware of the purpose of tCTL and the offset present, but I know what tDIE is in HWINFO for sure







.


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So as said before tCTL is the real sensor, tDIE is tCTL with offset accounted (ie removed).
> 
> The reason Martin went with this route was if board vendors/AMD changed tCTL behavior (ie accounted for offset on X CPU) the user could hide tDIE and use tCTL. If tCTL never changed than users could see as AMD/board vendor have and use tDIE.


I think framing this as a correct vs. incorrect sensor argument will lead people into the weeds. Since the two are correlated 1.00, and only have a linear offset, any decision making differences is just a matter of using different thresholds. This is exactly AMD's argument for using tCTL that they state in their own community blog:

https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/03/13/amd-ryzen-community-update

So, when we phrase the question in terms of which index is the correct one to USE, it doesn't matter, as long as you correct for the offset when setting your thresholds. (i.e, your internal "boy that's too hot!" number needs to be shifted).

I think if the argument moves to which is the "actual-honest-to-god temperature on that chip", AMD themselves say that tDIE is the answer. I certainly see why many have decided to use tCTL, or showing different results on HWINFO and other programs, to give the users more information, but that doesn't change the actual kinetic energy in the electrons at the sensor level.


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Pretty much my experience with 2 ek blocks on 2 diff boards with 2 diff 1950x. Stock operation is fine. Going to for 3.9/4ghz brings the heat. I have the monoblock on order. I will post results when it comes in, I ordered it the moment it came up on their site before announcement so I should be one of the first batch.


Wow, this has me reconsidering my entire water build. Just bought the EK water blocks for CPU and two 1080tis . And some of these EK block numbers don't look much different from my current Enermax TR4 360 performance. So a trade for a MORE expensive water cooled operation that translates into LESS thermal performance? Hmmm...


----------



## gupsterg

@Flaxen Hegemony

AFAIK AMD as such have not used term tDIE. Tj° on AMD link is same as tDIE in HWINFO.

When using a 1700 on C6H HWINFO will not show a separate value (as it should be), originally the label was just tCTL and later became tCTL/tDIE, in a way to show it's the same and no offset present.

Any how as long as "we" know what is what that is all that matters, so I agree it doesn't matter which "we" use.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> Wow, this has me reconsidering my entire water build. Just bought the EK water blocks for CPU and two 1080tis . And some of these EK block numbers don't look much different from my current Enermax TR4 360 performance. So a trade for a MORE expensive water cooled operation that translates into LESS thermal performance? Hmmm...


IF you can return it return it and get the xspc. Its 20 bucks more but well worth it.


----------



## Centrifugal

Hey everyone,

Thanks for this awesome thread which I have been following with great interest. I have read a lot of this thread and I have a question about CPU vcore voltage - apologies if it has been answered already but I have not found the answer!

On my build (1950x on ASUS ROG Zenith Extreme X399) with the CPU at stock speeds, all BIOS settings at defaults except RAM which is XMP and a custom CPU fan curve, when the CPU is idle in Windows, i.e. 0-1% utilisation, the CPU Vcore in HWMonitor and Ryzen Master hovers around 1.4 to 1.45v. It also peaks over 1.5v. This is with the CPU doing NOTHING at stock speeds, in AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan.

Can anyone tell me, is this normal? Is it ok for the CPU? Surely it does not need that amount of voltage for doing nothing. Is there a fix for this behaviour?

I am running the latest Beta BIOS but it was also doing the same on the BIOS it shipped with which was, I think, 0503.

Thanks all, I would be really grateful for any replies.


----------



## Obsidience

Hi Centrifugal, can you post a HWiNFO64 screenshot?


----------



## Centrifugal

Hi Obsidience,

I don't currently have HWiNFO64 installed - I was actually going to ask about that too, because last time I ran it, it gave me a warning about accessing some sensors on this motherboard and how it might cause problems. I don't have the details to hand, but I was going to bring that up another time!

I have a screenshot showing task manager and HWMonitor, showing 0% utilisation and 1.482v on the core with a peak of 1.504v.

Another thing I have noticed (literally just now) is that when I use Ryzen Master to apply an overclock, and then set it back to Creator mode, it seems to stop XFR working, the voltages stay solid and low (around 1.1something) and the CPU won't go beyond 99% utilisation - until you restart, then it goes back to normal and the voltages ar around 1.4-1.5v like they are now.


----------



## ssateneth

That voltage is stock behavior. This happens because the CPU senses it has room to self-overclock (this is called XFR or extended frequency range, its AMD proprietary tech) and increases its voltage and frequency itself. think of it as nvidia gpu boost 3.0. the cpu is advertised with a base clock and a turbo clock, but also has a boost clock with an unspecified limit that happens if the device's thermals are below a limit and hasn't hit the power limit yet.

You're seeing this on an ASUS board, and I've seen it on an MSI board and an Asrock board both with stock settings. This is normal behavior. My 1950x often XFR-clocks to 4.2 GHz if I leave it on stock settings. All these frequency and voltage behaviors is locked with the CPU and is not the fault of the board. BUT. Once you set clock speeds past a certain point, it goes into bypass mode and no longer boosts or XFR's and stays at the speed and voltage you specify. But also be warned. Stock CPU behavior will obey a global 180 watt power limit, even if you increase voltage (it will downclock CPU to lower power usage and stay within 180 watt envelope). Once you go into bypass mode, you can and will exceed 180 watts under a heavy threaded load.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> Wow, this has me reconsidering my entire water build. Just bought the EK water blocks for CPU and two 1080tis . And some of these EK block numbers don't look much different from my current Enermax TR4 360 performance. So a trade for a MORE expensive water cooled operation that translates into LESS thermal performance? Hmmm...


You went this far, might as well finish. Get the XSPC for a few more bucks, or get the Bykski for less than the EK, either will beat the enermax.

As an update, I finally got some time to play with clocks on my 1920X again today. 1.275 and 4.075Ghz with RAM at 3333 16's 36. It was prime stable for an hour at 3200 and another 45 minutes at 3333. I was using large settings to soak the IMC (24 of 32Gb).


----------



## Centrifugal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> That voltage is stock behavior. This happens because the CPU senses it has room to self-overclock (this is called XFR or extended frequency range, its AMD proprietary tech) and increases its voltage and frequency itself. think of it as nvidia gpu boost 3.0. the cpu is advertised with a base clock and a turbo clock, but also has a boost clock with an unspecified limit that happens if the device's thermals are below a limit and hasn't hit the power limit yet.
> 
> You're seeing this on an ASUS board, and I've seen it on an MSI board and an Asrock board both with stock settings. This is normal behavior. My 1950x often XFR-clocks to 4.2 GHz if I leave it on stock settings. All these frequency and voltage behaviors is locked with the CPU and is not the fault of the board. BUT. Once you set clock speeds past a certain point, it goes into bypass mode and no longer boosts or XFR's and stays at the speed and voltage you specify.


Thank you, that is what I assumed, but i also had an MSI board, which (was generally awful, but) I'm almost certain it didn't do this, certainly not up in the 1.4 and 1.5 volt range. Just frightens me a bit to see voltages in that territory! I see one or two cores boosting to around 4.1ghz and I assume that is what is causing it, but why is it boosting to 4.1ghz at idle? The voltage is just constantly in the 1.4s at idle/low-ish load.

I do appreciate and tend to agree with your explanation, but I'd still love someone to properly explain to me why it's fine for the cpu to be at 1.4-1.5v constantly at idle and low loads. I wouldn't want to run a constant OC at 1.4-1.5v. And that's not meant to sound argumentative, I just really want to know! If it's fine, great, I just want to understand how and why.

And if it is fine, does that mean I can run a constant OC in the 1.4-1.5v range (temps permitting)? Because I would have thought not. EDIT: because it would degrade the CPU.

Aside from this, the mobo and chip have been fantastic (especially compared to my first attempt at a threadripper build using a motherboard from another manufacturer mentioned in this post!).


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centrifugal*
> 
> Thank you, that is what I assumed, but i also had an MSI board, which (was generally awful, but) I'm almost certain it didn't do this, certainly not up in the 1.4 and 1.5 volt range. Just frightens me a bit to see voltages in that territory! I see one or two cores boosting to around 4.1ghz and I assume that is what is causing it, but why is it boosting to 4.1ghz at idle? The voltage is just constantly in the 1.4s at idle/low-ish load.
> 
> I do appreciate and tend to agree with your explanation, but I'd still love someone to properly explain to me why it's fine for the cpu to be at 1.4-1.5v constantly at idle and low loads. I wouldn't want to run a constant OC at 1.4-1.5v. And that's not meant to sound argumentative, I just really want to know! If it's fine, great, I just want to understand how and why.
> 
> And if it is fine, does that mean I can run a constant OC in the 1.4-1.5v range (temps permitting)? Because I would have thought not.
> 
> Aside from this, the mobo and chip have been fantastic (especially compared to my first attempt at a threadripper build using a motherboard from another manufacturer mentioned in this post!).


My MSI board did this. Like I said, the CPU has full decisions on what clocks and volts to set when XFR is allowed. If AMD didn't want the CPU to go that high of voltage on its own, they wouldn't have programmed the CPU to do that. I don't have a source to site, but a few voices mentioned that while the VID reported could be as high as 1.5v, the CPU is likely also doing a negative offset from the VID that isn't visible at the OS level, so it could be applying actually less volts that it seems. I think the engine is called SenseMi, which is supposed to allow the CPU to respond to load changes much faster than the OS can handle (OS basically hands CPU state control to the CPU itself. This is an extra power plan you install with windows 10 called AMD Ryzen Balanced), so the OS is probably detecting the peak voltages and speeds during each poll instead of an average or lowest of them.


----------



## Centrifugal

I'm interested what temps people are running their 1950Xs at and whether they're paying attention to AMD's "max temp" of 68 degrees C? I can hit a 4GHz OC (possibly more), but it will push my CPU temps into the 70s at full load. Do we know what the 68c "max temp" actually means?

I'll post my full setup later in the hopes that it might help anyone out/provide some info.


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centrifugal*
> 
> I'm interested what temps people are running their 1950Xs at and whether they're paying attention to AMD's "max temp" of 68 degrees C? I can hit a 4GHz OC (possibly more), but it will push my CPU temps into the 70s at full load. Do we know what the 68c "max temp" actually means?
> 
> I'll post my full setup later in the hopes that it might help anyone out/provide some info.


There is some confusion as to which temperature sensor is the 'real' temperature. If you add 27C to Tdie, you get the Tctl temperature. 68 + 27 = 95c. But I've put some extreme loads on my CPU where it would have shut down from thermal overload if Tctl meant anything. 88C Tdie = 111C Tctl, and the system was fine with no errors (granted it was 400 watts on the CPU alone)

My theory is Tdie is the actual temperature, because if you put a Ryzen 1700 and Ryzen 1700X in identical systems and set them to some super low speed and super low voltage such that the CPU only consumes a trivial amount of power on idle (A CPU that I remind is soldered and doesnt use goop like intel), the Tdie temperatures are going to be very very close to each other while the Tctl of the 1700X is going to be around 17C higher (Thats over 30F) than the 1700 for no apparent reason other than being artificially higher.

I'm not saying Tctl is a fake sensor and Tdie is the real one (it could very well be Tctl is the real one and Tdie is derived from Tctl) but doesnt change the fact that Tctl is artificially changed from real temperatures


----------



## Centrifugal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> There is some confusion as to which temperature sensor is the 'real' temperature. If you add 27C to Tdie, you get the Tctl temperature. 68 + 27 = 95c. But I've put some extreme loads on my CPU where it would have shut down from thermal overload if Tctl meant anything. 88C Tdie = 111C Tctl, and the system was fine with no errors (granted it was 400 watts on the CPU alone)


Yeah, I've always gone by the Tdie as that is what I have read is the "true" temperature, but it seems this is open to some debate. Any temps I quote are Tdie.

My system has never thermal throttled under OC but I haven't pushed it too far because I'm scared of going too far beyond 68 degrees C and whether that will damage my CPU. Thats what I want to know really... I could OC to 4/4.1ghz but my temps will be in the 70s. Is temperature alone going to damage the CPU or is it just the voltage that will do that?


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I use HWINFO avidly, more hours than many members shares. I also have good rapport with Martin Malik (aka Mumak on OCN) author of HWINFO.
> 
> When I got Ryzen/C6H at launch I did a lot of testing and passed info to Mumak, as he didn't have Ryzen on C6H at the time. He was able to liaise with ASUS and sort some issues at that time. This was ~March 17, in a private message which *I will not* share the contents. He asked me my view if HWINFO should show two values for CPU temperature. One would be tCTL and other tDIE, tDIE would account for the offset that AMD added to tCTL. I agreed with his way forward, I'm sure he will verify the occurrence of the discussion for you if you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So as said before tCTL is the real sensor, tDIE is tCTL with offset accounted (ie removed).
> 
> The reason Martin went with this route was if board vendors/AMD changed tCTL behavior (ie accounted for offset on X CPU) the user could hide tDIE and use tCTL. If tCTL never changed than users could see as AMD/board vendor have and use tDIE.
> 
> Here is a post for you to ref within the C6H thread around when these discussions/implementations happened. Here is a search result of the thread with posts from Mumak regarding tCTL from that thread for you to ref.
> 
> tCTL can be skewed on ZE and C6H, thus tDIE will be skewed, other boards I have no idea as I have not used. If Sense MI Skew [Auto] defaults to Enabled or it is manually set as [Enabled], the offset for Sense MI Skew can be changed in UEFI.
> 
> If Sense MI Skew [Auto] defaults to [Disabled] or is manually set as such you will have AMD AGESA default behavior for tCTL.
> 
> Then on C6H/ZE the Super IO chip reads tCTL for fan control purposes. This also can be manipulated by UEFI programing and can have "weighting" for operation, this post by Elmor on C6H has some insight (point 2).
> 
> I have owned 3x R7 1700 and 2x R7 1800X and used on same C6H with UEFI from launch til now, so have experience of how they behaved. I am aware of the purpose of tCTL and the offset present, but I know what tDIE is in HWINFO for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ok, I think I might have been misusing the word 'sensor' and meant 'temperature'. I can agree there is only a single sensor, tCTL, and also believe tCTL has an artificial number added to it depending on the model of the CPU, which can be deducted to get the -real- temperature which hwinfo has called tDIE. Sorry for the confusion of using the wrong word. I just dont feel I should believe a 1700 and 1700X running very very low speed and voltage on idle (far less than 10 watts) should cause the 1700X to mysteriously be 17C/30F hotter than the 1700 since they're for all intents and purposes identical CPUs constructiuon-wise


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centrifugal*
> 
> Yeah, I've always gone by the Tdie as that is what I have read is the "true" temperature, but it seems this is open to some debate. Any temps I quote are Tdie.
> 
> My system has never thermal throttled under OC but I haven't pushed it too far because I'm scared of going too far beyond 68 degrees C and whether that will damage my CPU. Thats what I want to know really... I could OC to 4/4.1ghz but my temps will be in the 70s. Is temperature alone going to damage the CPU or is it just the voltage that will do that?


Hard to say what will hurt a Ryzen chip at this point in time, especially a threadripper, since they haven't been out very long; its a brand new architecture created from the ground up. Just saw someone said in a random thread their stock 1800X died. Meanwhile I'm dumping 1.4 to 1.5v through my 1950X. I'm more concerned about 'safe' votlages for SoC and VDDP.


----------



## Spartann117

Hi there,

Having an issue populating all 8 DIMM slots. Using 32 GB Trident Z RGB 3200 C-14, Rog Zenith extreme, 1950X using BIOS version 0801. On the mobo LED, it would go through a bunch of memory codes, then when it gets to CPU, it would turn off and restart the boot cycle, doing this over and over again. Removing the new 4 sticks lets to system start normally. So basically, trying to go from 32 GB ram to 64GB, and it doesn't boot. Any help in this manner will be appreciated


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartann117*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Having an issue populating all 8 DIMM slots. Using 32 GB Trident Z RGB 3200 C-14, Rog Zenith extreme, 1950X using BIOS version 0801. On the mobo LED, it would go through a bunch of memory codes, then when it gets to CPU, it would turn off and restart the boot cycle, doing this over and over again. Removing the new 4 sticks lets to system start normally. So basically, trying to go from 32 GB ram to 64GB, and it doesn't boot. Any help in this manner will be appreciated


I had that but it was due to populating incorrect banks. Not sure that applies to you, just sharing.


----------



## sirtechalot

@Spartann117

Reseat your cpu and try to tighten down the socket screws equally. That helped me actually^^


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Ok, I think I might have been misusing the word 'sensor' and meant 'temperature'. I can agree there is only a single sensor, tCTL, and also believe tCTL has an artificial number added to it depending on the model of the CPU, which can be deducted to get the -real- temperature which hwinfo has called tDIE. Sorry for the confusion of using the wrong word. I just dont feel I should believe a 1700 and 1700X running very very low speed and voltage on idle (far less than 10 watts) should cause the 1700X to mysteriously be 17C/30F hotter than the 1700 since they're for all intents and purposes identical CPUs constructiuon-wise


It's not a problem







, no need to apologize, but I appreciate it and dialogue







.

I have no idea why you saw a 17°C difference. All I think is that perhaps at one point another of the thermal sensors was read and thus tDIE dropped, then tCTL was refreshed and you saw a difference deviating from fixed offset.

AFAIK there are 20 thermal probes on Ryzen die.



So I apologize for saying "tCTL is the real sensor" as it's really multiple sensors being shown as one reading







. Hence The Stilt stating in a post I have quoted in the Ryzen Essential thread that some "rotating" is going on and highest value shown, etc, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Centrifugal*
> 
> I do appreciate and tend to agree with your explanation, but I'd still love someone to properly explain to me why it's fine for the cpu to be at 1.4-1.5v constantly at idle and low loads. I wouldn't want to run a constant OC at 1.4-1.5v. And that's not meant to sound argumentative, I just really want to know! If it's fine, great, I just want to understand how and why.


Earlier in the thread it was discussed, I shall endeavor to place info in OP ASAP in FAQ section as this is more than likely to keep popping up.

When highest PB/XFR clocks occur the CPU may only be boosting low number of cores, so amps/power draw is lower, so it can take the voltage the SMU has determined for boost clocks.

When "we" OC, "we" do all cores boost, power limit is also removed, so amps/power draw is higher, so it could be detrimental for silicon to use voltages as seen when PB/XFR occur at stock.

When "we" OC, PB/XFR is disabled, so "we" OC base clock/PState 0, an increase of +25MHz above stock base clock/PState 0 will engage "OC mode".


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Out of interest with regards to achieving 4/4.1Ghz what Core Soc Values are we generally seeing ?


----------



## Ronsanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartann117*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Having an issue populating all 8 DIMM slots. Using 32 GB Trident Z RGB 3200 C-14, Rog Zenith extreme, 1950X using BIOS version 0801. On the mobo LED, it would go through a bunch of memory codes, then when it gets to CPU, it would turn off and restart the boot cycle, doing this over and over again. Removing the new 4 sticks lets to system start normally. So basically, trying to go from 32 GB ram to 64GB, and it doesn't boot. Any help in this manner will be appreciated


I have been through this situation as well. I tried three different kits, first two were 8 x 8gb kits to get me 64GB , but I found the same thing. I had to get down to 4 sticks to allowed me to boot and either I had to run at 2133 or in some cases I could do no better than 2933 MHZ OC on RAM that was rated at 3000 and 3200. Finally I settled down on 4 sticks of 16GB Trident Z RGB RAM 14 CAS. That works like a charm. If you want 32GB I suggest using Trident RGB 4 x 8GB sticks at the 14 CAS . I believe it will be a while till we have a BIOS that supports populating all 8 slots with RAM and stable.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Out of interest with regards to achieving 4/4.1Ghz what Core Soc Values are we generally seeing ?


I need ~1.3V for 3.9GHz, for reasonable stability IIRC. As temps got rather toasty on the EK block I did not venture higher or do lengthy testing







, I may once swap block.

SOC I didn't seem to need more than what I had been using for stock CPU, RAM MHz was 3333MHz. IIRC. I am although only using 2x 8GB SR currently.

It is not unheard of within Ryzen threads that you may need a bump in SOC as you push CPU MHz, as well as VCORE. Like wise if RAM MHz is pushed some CPUs need a bump in VCORE to cope with it even if you didn't change CPU MHz.

So I guess you can gauge from others shares what you may have to do, but settings wise you're gonna need to tune yourself.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Out of interest with regards to achieving 4/4.1Ghz what Core Soc Values are we generally seeing ?
> 
> 
> 
> I need ~1.3V for 3.9GHz, for reasonable stability IIRC. As temps got rather toasty on the EK block I did not venture higher or do lengthy testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I may once swap block.
> 
> SOC I didn't seem to need more than what I had been using for stock CPU, RAM MHz was 3333MHz. IIRC. I am although only using 2x 8GB SR currently.
> 
> It is not unheard of within Ryzen threads that you may need a bump in SOC as you push CPU MHz, as well as VCORE. Like wise if RAM MHz is pushed some CPUs need a bump in VCORE to cope with it even if you didn't change CPU MHz.
> 
> So I guess you can gauge from others shares what you may have to do, but settings wise you're gonna need to tune yourself.
Click to expand...

Great, I will do some testing.

Im currently at 1.325 Vcore and 0.87 SOC at 4.1 but having memory clock issues so may bump up the SOC to see if it helps. I have 3600 Rated mem but can only get it to 3066 lol


----------



## Aby67

Is there anyone willing to make a very detailed You tube video, on overlcocking the 1950x on this board...and 32 and 64 gb of ram....?!


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I need ~1.3V for 3.9GHz, for reasonable stability IIRC. As temps got rather toasty on the EK block I did not venture higher or do lengthy testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I may once swap block.
> 
> SOC I didn't seem to need more than what I had been using for stock CPU, RAM MHz was 3333MHz. IIRC. I am although only using 2x 8GB SR currently.
> 
> It is not unheard of within Ryzen threads that you may need a bump in SOC as you push CPU MHz, as well as VCORE. Like wise if RAM MHz is pushed some CPUs need a bump in VCORE to cope with it even if you didn't change CPU MHz.
> 
> So I guess you can gauge from others shares what you may have to do, but settings wise you're gonna need to tune yourself.


Could You kindly run Vray benchmark at 4.4 Ghz once u get ur ram running at 14 cl please?!...I suspect that threadripper because of bigger L3 cache performs just as good as the 1980x, but on cinebench the intel chips scores higher because CInebench is NOT making use of L3 cache...so that benchmark is completely synthetic.....these two CPus apparently have a 10% difference in performance rather than a 30% as seen on CInebench...a 4.4 Ghz overclock might equal or beat Intels 1980XE in Vray bench.

https://www.chaosgroup.com/vray/benchmark

https://benchmark.chaosgroup.com/cpu

Thanks


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Great, I will do some testing.
> 
> Im currently at 1.325 Vcore and 0.87 SOC at 4.1 but having memory clock issues so may bump up the SOC to see if it helps. I have 3600 Rated mem but can only get it to 3066 lol


3600MHz is realm of "Super golden" IMO. I have some screenies of AIDA64 on Ryzen/C6H at 3600MHz, stability is whole another kettle of fish for me. You'll find some members with GSAT/HCI passes in the memory thread, but based on my own experience it's somewhat easier to pass GSAT/HCI compared with a stress test that is loading CPU more as well as RAM.

Every so often on my web wandering I come across posts like found in this thread. As you scroll down you'll find rebelyell has posted 4000MHz C19 AIDA64 bench, even though he is still active on the AMD forum, the member has not given insight on stability for 4000MHz at all.

3466MHz is more realistic higher end expectation IMO. 3333MHz being more achievable. These comments I make based on Ryzen and I believe with ThreadRipper due to dual memory controller, etc and so the expectations may need to be lower.

Although this is only my opinion and I can not back it up with fact.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> Could You kindly run Vray benchmark at 4.4 Ghz once u get ur ram running at 14 cl please?!...I suspect that threadripper because of bigger L3 cache performs just as good as the 1980x, but on cinebench the intel chips scores higher because CInebench is NOT making use of L3 cache...so that benchmark is completely synthetic.....these two CPus apparently have a 10% difference in performance rather than a 30% as seen on CInebench...a 4.4 Ghz overclock might equal or beat Intels 1980XE in Vray bench.
> 
> https://www.chaosgroup.com/vray/benchmark
> 
> https://benchmark.chaosgroup.com/cpu
> 
> Thanks


Crikey 4.4GHz?! I shall endeavor but I doubt I can gain those clocks







.

Currently I am GPU less, I sold my Fury X and GTX 1080, waiting on RX VEGA 64 delivery this week. I only have Sapphire HD 5850 Toxic 1GB to hand and that does not function on my MG279Q. This monitor has this odd issue where it won't display image from that card but a Dell U2515H and Eizo FG2421 has no issue. Again those monitors have been sold so I have no access to another screen currently.

It is going to be sometime like mid/end of this coming week I have my rig back on line. I have my Q6600 to hand though







.


----------



## Ivanov88

Just received my new F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR kit today and it runs like a charm!! Fired up right away with all 4 sticks and they are running at full speed (3200). Got CPU up to 3.975GHz with temps sitting around 45-53C at idle and around 68 at load. My question is what should be the max CPU Voltage i'd want for every day use. I am currently at 1.45V



UPDATE: Reduced voltage to 1.350 and system seems stable(Ran Cinebench 6-7 times back to back) CPU temps down to 35-40 idle and 65-68 under heavy load

P.S. Also can anyone tell me what software do I need to change the info I want to be displayed on the OLED screen on the MB?


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> Could You kindly run Vray benchmark at 4.4 Ghz once u get ur ram running at 14 cl please?!...I suspect that threadripper because of bigger L3 cache performs just as good as the 1980x, but on cinebench the intel chips scores higher because CInebench is NOT making use of L3 cache...so that benchmark is completely synthetic.....these two CPus apparently have a 10% difference in performance rather than a 30% as seen on CInebench...a 4.4 Ghz overclock might equal or beat Intels 1980XE in Vray bench.
> 
> https://www.chaosgroup.com/vray/benchmark
> 
> https://benchmark.chaosgroup.com/cpu
> 
> Thanks


4.4. I haven't seen a TR4 socketed chip hit that speed yet. That's going to require a chiller a TEC, or phase change for 24x7 operation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> Just received my new F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR kit today and it runs like a charm!! Fired up right away with all 4 sticks and they are running at full speed (3200). Got CPU up to 3.975GHz with temps sitting around 45-53C at idle and around 68 at load. My question is what should be the max CPU Voltage i'd want for every day use. I am currently at 1.45V
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Reduced voltage to 1.350 and system seems stable(Ran Cinebench 6-7 times back to back) CPU temps down to 35-40 idle and 65-68 under heavy load
> 
> P.S. Also can anyone tell me what software do I need to change the info I want to be displayed on the OLED screen on the MB?


What are you using for load tests. Your temps are really low for 1.45V


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> 4.4. I haven't seen a TR4 socketed chip hit that speed yet. That's going to require a chiller a TEC, or phase change for 24x7 operation.
> What are you using for load tests. Your temps are really low for 1.45V


I just ran Cinebench repeatedly to see what my temps spike up to. I have a custom loop with push-pull config 2x360mm rads.

I just tried the 4GHz Overclock profile at 1.35V


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Hey all, I left the world of 128GB memory testing to adventure in onboard RAID land. Good news and bad news, with questions below:

In the midst of getting NVME RAID working on the Zenith Extreme, with two 1TB Samsung 960 Pros in the DIMM2 riser card. The good news is that it DOES seem to work, partly. I used part of the instructions offered here:

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?96662-Threadripper-NVMe-RAID-Is-a-BIOS-update-required

The only problem is that I wasn't understanding his "sequence of drivers" to add during Windows install. Rather than mess with this, I remember the method of slipstreaming individual drivers into Windows 10 install media. Basically this is adding the AMD NVME RAID driver folder to the boot.wim and install.wim files on your install USB stick. Once I did that, everything installed and ran like clockwork&#8230;you'll have to check other sources for how to slipstream, or if enough people ask, I could follow up with detail.

The benchmarks are encouraging and confusing. Below, I've taken the AS SSD Benchmarks from guru3d.com's review of the 1TB Samsung 960 Pro, and compared it to the RAID 0 numbers of two of the same drive (first number is one, second number is two in RAID 0)

Read Seq: 2788 MB/s vs. 4374 MB/s
Write Seq: 2049 MB/s vs. 3742 MB/s
Read 4k64: 1589 MB/s vs. 771 MB/s
Write 4k64: 1277 MB/s vs. 564 MB/s
Access Read: .027 ms / .044 ms
Access Write: .029 ms / .187 ms

Three questions for you fun folks:

First, why are those 4k64 and 5k64 numbers so bad for my RAID array? Shouldn't they be faster, or are they slower because of dual random seeks causing a delay?

Second, where are you people even FINDING the software called AMD RaidXPert? I download and install the file that supposedly contains it (the "radeon-software-crimson-raidxpert&#8230;" file), but when installing, I just get the message "No eligible components are found to install".

So, is the kludgy hardware RAID solution offered by AMD in the BIOS the only way to do it?

Argh, this platform frustrates me.


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> Just received my new F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR kit today and it runs like a charm!! Fired up right away with all 4 sticks and they are running at full speed (3200). Got CPU up to 3.975GHz with temps sitting around 45-53C at idle and around 68 at load. My question is what should be the max CPU Voltage i'd want for every day use. I am currently at 1.45V


Good news! As I recall, those were the same sticks I had in the 64GB kit. You MIGHT hold 3200mhz when you fill all 8 slots, but I wouldn't bank on it. (get it, BANK on it? lol).

I was planning to try a lot of the timings and such discussed here, along with that one video with the lunatic pointing at the camera all the time. But I'm just really exhausted of messing with memory. Mine works at 2933mhz, and if someone posts a timing/BIOS set that will do more, I'd try it. But changing one thing and sitting by, watching a system reboot three times is a waste of the time I have yet on this earth.


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> Good news! As I recall, those were the same sticks I had in the 64GB kit. You MIGHT hold 3200mhz when you fill all 8 slots, but I wouldn't bank on it. (get it, BANK on it? lol).
> 
> I was planning to try a lot of the timings and such discussed here, along with that one video with the lunatic pointing at the camera all the time. But I'm just really exhausted of messing with memory. Mine works at 2933mhz, and if someone posts a timing/BIOS set that will do more, I'd try it. But changing one thing and sitting by, watching a system reboot three times is a waste of the time I have yet on this earth.


Im currently using the Stilt safe profile and running mine at 3200. My old kit wouldnt even boot with 4 sticks so I'm totally fine with 32GB over 4 DIMMs right now. Whats the max CPU temp i'd want under load so I know where my OC will cap out at this point. If I recall correctly someone was saying 68C?


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> The benchmarks are encouraging and confusing. Below, I've taken the AS SSD Benchmarks from guru3d.com's review of the 1TB Samsung 960 Pro, and compared it to the RAID 0 numbers of two of the same drive (first number is one, second number is two in RAID 0)
> 
> Read Seq: 2788 MB/s vs. 4374 MB/s
> Write Seq: 2049 MB/s vs. 3742 MB/s
> Read 4k64: 1589 MB/s vs. 771 MB/s
> Write 4k64: 1277 MB/s vs. 564 MB/s
> Access Read: .027 ms / .044 ms
> Access Write: .029 ms / .187 ms
> 
> Three questions for you fun folks:
> 
> First, why are those 4k64 and 5k64 numbers so bad for my RAID array? Shouldn't they be faster, or are they slower because of dual random seeks causing a delay?
> 
> Second, where are you people even FINDING the software called AMD RaidXPert? I download and install the file that supposedly contains it (the "radeon-software-crimson-raidxpert&#8230;" file), but when installing, I just get the message "No eligible components are found to install".


Grrr.. well, I answered one question. Apparently the "software" AMD RaidXpert and "hardware" BIOS creation of arrays are not mutually explicit RAID implementations, but rather the same. In other words, when I "installed" RaidXpert, it was looking for the array that I had deleted. So I suppose the proper way to test this is create the array in BIOS and THEN install RaidXpert?

But that still doesn't explain the far drop-off in RAID 4k64 performance. I'm reading others who have "normal" numbers there.


----------



## rich345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> Second, where are you people even FINDING the software called AMD RaidXPert? I download and install the file that supposedly contains it (the "radeon-software-crimson-raidxpert&#8230;" file), but when installing, I just get the message "No eligible components are found to install".
> 
> So, is the kludgy hardware RAID solution offered by AMD in the BIOS the only way to do it?
> 
> Argh, this platform frustrates me.


https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?96486-AMD-Launches-NVMe-RAID-Support-on-Thread-Ripper&p=680044

To get X399 NVME RAID to work correctly I had to set BIOS with SATA Mode = RAID and CSM = Disable. When SATA Mode was left set to AHCI, the AMD RAIDXpert2 RAID Management Utility and drivers would not install correctly when installing "NVMe RAID Driver and RAIDXpert2 Management software for Windows 10 64 Bit".


----------



## Ivanov88

Silly question but.. can someone post a link for Asus Aura software, can't seem to find it anywhere. I want to change what it shows on the OLED display on the MB







Thank you very much!


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> Silly question but.. can someone post a link for Asus Aura software, can't seem to find it anywhere. I want to change what it shows on the OLED display on the MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!


It is right there on the 970 Aura support page.


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rich345*
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?96486-AMD-Launches-NVMe-RAID-Support-on-Thread-Ripper&p=680044
> 
> To get X399 NVME RAID to work correctly I had to set BIOS with SATA Mode = RAID and CSM = Disable. When SATA Mode was left set to AHCI, the AMD RAIDXpert2 RAID Management Utility and drivers would not install correctly when installing "NVMe RAID Driver and RAIDXpert2 Management software for Windows 10 64 Bit".


That's funny, your advice is pretty much the exact backward settings from the other guy I read. The instructions listed here:

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?96662-Threadripper-NVMe-RAID-Is-a-BIOS-update-required

I'm going to try this a little later, but can you perhaps suggest why he would say to ENABLE CSM, and you say DISABLE it? Also, why would he leave SATA in AHCI mode, whereas you put it in RAID mode?

Seems to be an unusual number of discrepancies to accomplish the same thing! Only thing I wonder without trying your solution is whether his setting just activated the NVME drives for RAID, whereas yours includes and activates SATA drives to be included.

Who knows... what we need out there is a short e-book saying "Hey jackass who wants to simply put two very straight forward NVME drives into one RAID drive, read this!" Somehow, I doubt they would make it that simple.. early adopter tax, I guess..

There are times, especially when I have REAL work I need to get done, that I loathe this X399 platform with a passion. And it is only rumors of things being worse that prevents me from jumping over to X299, losses and all.


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

This may seem like an odd question, but I can't isolate the cause of it. While messing around with BIOS tonight, and configuring NVME drives and RAID, all of a sudden, the message that says to use DEL / F2 to enter UEFI appeared in a very different font. Larger, more blocky-looking.

Here is how it looks right after a reset to Optimized Defaults:



After messing around with some settings, it then looks like this:



I had never noticed this before tonight, and the only new settings I've messed with have been related to NVME RAID.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Great, I will do some testing.
> 
> Im currently at 1.325 Vcore and 0.87 SOC at 4.1 but having memory clock issues so may bump up the SOC to see if it helps. I have 3600 Rated mem but can only get it to 3066 lol
> 
> 
> 
> 3600MHz is realm of "Super golden" IMO. I have some screenies of AIDA64 on Ryzen/C6H at 3600MHz, stability is whole another kettle of fish for me. You'll find some members with GSAT/HCI passes in the memory thread, but based on my own experience it's somewhat easier to pass GSAT/HCI compared with a stress test that is loading CPU more as well as RAM.
> 
> Every so often on my web wandering I come across posts like found in this thread. As you scroll down you'll find rebelyell has posted 4000MHz C19 AIDA64 bench, even though he is still active on the AMD forum, the member has not given insight on stability for 4000MHz at all.
> 
> 3466MHz is more realistic higher end expectation IMO. 3333MHz being more achievable. These comments I make based on Ryzen and I believe with ThreadRipper due to dual memory controller, etc and so the expectations may need to be lower.
> 
> Although this is only my opinion and I can not back it up with fact.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> Could You kindly run Vray benchmark at 4.4 Ghz once u get ur ram running at 14 cl please?!...I suspect that threadripper because of bigger L3 cache performs just as good as the 1980x, but on cinebench the intel chips scores higher because CInebench is NOT making use of L3 cache...so that benchmark is completely synthetic.....these two CPus apparently have a 10% difference in performance rather than a 30% as seen on CInebench...a 4.4 Ghz overclock might equal or beat Intels 1980XE in Vray bench.
> 
> https://www.chaosgroup.com/vray/benchmark
> 
> https://benchmark.chaosgroup.com/cpu
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crikey 4.4GHz?! I shall endeavor but I doubt I can gain those clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Currently I am GPU less, I sold my Fury X and GTX 1080, waiting on RX VEGA 64 delivery this week. I only have Sapphire HD 5850 Toxic 1GB to hand and that does not function on my MG279Q. This monitor has this odd issue where it won't display image from that card but a Dell U2515H and Eizo FG2421 has no issue. Again those monitors have been sold so I have no access to another screen currently.
> 
> It is going to be sometime like mid/end of this coming week I have my rig back on line. I have my Q6600 to hand though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Thanks for the insight. I agree completely and im kind of hoping some BIOS enhancements as the platform matures will help us poor folk lol


----------



## Kriant

Still not quite 4.0ghz.


----------



## rich345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> That's funny, your advice is pretty much the exact backward settings from the other guy I read. The instructions listed here:
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?96662-Threadripper-NVMe-RAID-Is-a-BIOS-update-required
> 
> I'm going to try this a little later, but can you perhaps suggest why he would say to ENABLE CSM, and you say DISABLE it? Also, why would he leave SATA in AHCI mode, whereas you put it in RAID mode?
> 
> Seems to be an unusual number of discrepancies to accomplish the same thing! Only thing I wonder without trying your solution is whether his setting just activated the NVME drives for RAID, whereas yours includes and activates SATA drives to be included.
> 
> Who knows... what we need out there is a short e-book saying "Hey jackass who wants to simply put two very straight forward NVME drives into one RAID drive, read this!" Somehow, I doubt they would make it that simple.. early adopter tax, I guess..
> 
> There are times, especially when I have REAL work I need to get done, that I loathe this X399 platform with a passion. And it is only rumors of things being worse that prevents me from jumping over to X299, losses and all.


I was also able to get it to work with CSM set to Enable with all settings underneath set to UEFI, but the instructions below from ASUS said to disable CSM so I did.

Q: Is your NVMe RAID solution bootable?
A: Yes. Create the RAID array with the RAID management menu(s) in your BIOS, then proceed with Windows installation. Please ensure that your system is in pure UEFI mode by installing Windows with Compatibility Support Module (CSM) disabled in your BIOS. You will also need the NVMe RAID driver on a flash drive, as the Windows installer will ask for it before your array can be detected.

http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/NVMe-RAID-Support-for-the-AMD-Ryzen-Threadripper-platform.aspx

The procedure I used to install NVMe RAID is as follows:

1. In BIOS enable NVMe RAID in AMD PBS menu - Change SATA mode to RAID - Save settings and reboot
2. Set CSM to Disabled - Save settings and reboot
3. In advanced menu "RAIDXpert" should now appear. Create your RAID volumes - Save settings and reboot
4. Install Windows 10
5. Load "Standalone NVMe RAID Driver for Windows 10 installation of Windows 64 Bit" from AMD website at drive selection install screen.
6. RAID Array should now appear. Select RAID volume and install Windows 10.
7. After Windows 10 finishes installing, install "NVMe RAID Driver and RAIDXpert2 Management Software for Windows 10 64 Bit". Reboot

RAIDXpert2 RAID Management Utility should now appear as shortcut on desktop.

When I followed the above procedure but did not set SATA to RAID mode, after installing "NVMe RAID Driver and RAIDXpert2 Management Software for Windows 10 64 Bit", "AMD RAIDXpert2 RAID Management Utility" would not install correctly, also in Device Manager, one of the drivers would not install correctly. I tested this several times.


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rich345*
> 
> I was also able to get it to work with CSM set to Enable with all settings underneath set to UEFI, but the instructions below from ASUS said to disable CSM so I did.
> 
> Q: Is your NVMe RAID solution bootable?
> A: Yes. Create the RAID array with the RAID management menu(s) in your BIOS, then proceed with Windows installation. Please ensure that your system is in pure UEFI mode by installing Windows with Compatibility Support Module (CSM) disabled in your BIOS. You will also need the NVMe RAID driver on a flash drive, as the Windows installer will ask for it before your array can be detected.
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/NVMe-RAID-Support-for-the-AMD-Ryzen-Threadripper-platform.aspx
> 
> The procedure I used to install NVMe RAID is as follows:
> 
> 1. In BIOS enable NVMe RAID in AMD PBS menu - Change SATA mode to RAID - Save settings and reboot
> 2. Set CSM to Disabled - Save settings and reboot
> 3. In advanced menu "RAIDXpert" should now appear. Create your RAID volumes - Save settings and reboot
> 4. Install Windows 10
> 5. Load "Standalone NVMe RAID Driver for Windows 10 installation of Windows 64 Bit" from AMD website at drive selection install screen.
> 6. RAID Array should now appear. Select RAID volume and install Windows 10.
> 7. After Windows 10 finishes installing, install "NVMe RAID Driver and RAIDXpert2 Management Software for Windows 10 64 Bit". Reboot
> 
> RAIDXpert2 RAID Management Utility should now appear as shortcut on desktop.
> 
> When I followed the above procedure but did not set SATA to RAID mode, after installing "NVMe RAID Driver and RAIDXpert2 Management Software for Windows 10 64 Bit", "AMD RAIDXpert2 RAID Management Utility" would not install correctly, also in Device Manager, one of the drivers would not install correctly. I tested this several times.


Ah, okay, in combination with my fiddling last night, what you say here makes sense.

I think what's basically happening is that the RAIDXPert2 setup on the motherboard has to consider three sources of possible RAID storage: NVME, SATA, and legacy/CSM. I noticed one setting where it asked about building arrays from one source or both sources of disks. Also, when I tried the various settings, the list of devices "eligible" for adding to the array changed quite a bit!

Thanks for posting the clear instructions on RAIDXpert! I ended up reading another post that said even after getting the "no eligible devices" message, to drill down into the install folder and run setup manually.

I'm still benchmarking things today, so will run through your method here as well.


----------



## twitchyzero

anyone with a triple-bracket/heavy GPU using the included "VGA hold bracket" brace? my GPU is almost 4 lbs and the top one is sagging a bit

haven't installed it yet but hope the rubber supporting points can be adjusted to clear the fans

https://overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/asus_plans_to_ship_gpu_supports_with_next_generation_motherboards/1


----------



## capitaltpt

Looking for a little insight/help into Aura and the OLED display.

OLED - Works initially and then at some point after installing Aura, Live Dash, AI Suite it just stops displaying. This was resolved once by completely re-installing windows, but I'd rather not do that again.

Aura - Has been working fine, however I just added two Cable Mod addressable strips to the header and Aura doesn't seem to work correctly with them. There are only two options in Aura that say "ADD strip". Only one of these "ADD strip" entries can actually have settings changed on it. In the settings, it has two "ADD Strip" and the number of LEDs can be selected. If I choose 60 on each, both strips light. If I choose 30 on each, only one strip lights. If I choose a pattern like "Comet", the lights on the strip to chase as they should, however choosing static does not give me an option to change each individual LED like it should. Any thoughts here?

The firmware was updated already to 1.00.13. Attempting to install it again just tells me it's already updated to the latest version. Despite that, I have a feeling my issues may be firmware related. I know in the Crosshair VI forums, Raja had a tool that allowed a reflash of the Aura firmware, but was specific to the Crosshair. Any such tool for the Zenith? or does anybody know how I can re-flash the 1.00.13 firmware?


----------



## Spartann117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> I had that but it was due to populating incorrect banks. Not sure that applies to you, just sharing.


I had the 4 grey slots occupied before trying this new RAM in the black slots.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirtechalot*
> 
> @Spartann117
> 
> Reseat your cpu and try to tighten down the socket screws equally. That helped me actually^^


Considering how unlucky i have been with this build (Had to return the Mobo and the CPU 3 times) i really don't want to touch the CPU. Also, i locked down all the 4 screws on the AIO (enermax liqtech 360 AIO) equally and also used thermal grizzly thermal paste. I'm pretty sure that's not the issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> I have been through this situation as well. I tried three different kits, first two were 8 x 8gb kits to get me 64GB , but I found the same thing. I had to get down to 4 sticks to allowed me to boot and either I had to run at 2133 or in some cases I could do no better than 2933 MHZ OC on RAM that was rated at 3000 and 3200. Finally I settled down on 4 sticks of 16GB Trident Z RGB RAM 14 CAS. That works like a charm. If you want 32GB I suggest using Trident RGB 4 x 8GB sticks at the 14 CAS . I believe it will be a while till we have a BIOS that supports populating all 8 slots with RAM and stable.


Hmm yeah i'm currently running 4 X 8GB sticks of CAS 14 Trident Z RGB. Guess i'll wait for a new BIOS update and get replacement ram in the meantime.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Benching at the moment to test stability but I am hoping for 4.1Ghz @ 1.325 VCORE and SOC @ 1.125. Memory clock at 3333Mhz but still unsure as to its stability, more testing required but so far so good...but will have to test the cold boots to make sure they do not hang.

Load temps between 65-67c


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Benching at the moment to test stability but I am hoping for 4.1Ghz @ 1.325 VCORE and SOC @ 1.125. Memory clock at 3333Mhz but still unsure as to its stability, more testing required but so far so good...but will have to test the cold boots to make sure they do not hang.
> 
> Load temps between 65-67c


What CPU is this on? 1950x/1920x or the 1900x?


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*
> 
> Looking for a little insight/help into Aura and the OLED display.
> 
> OLED - Works initially and then at some point after installing Aura, Live Dash, AI Suite it just stops displaying. This was resolved once by completely re-installing windows, but I'd rather not do that again.
> 
> Aura - Has been working fine, however I just added two Cable Mod addressable strips to the header and Aura doesn't seem to work correctly with them. There are only two options in Aura that say "ADD strip". Only one of these "ADD strip" entries can actually have settings changed on it. In the settings, it has two "ADD Strip" and the number of LEDs can be selected. If I choose 60 on each, both strips light. If I choose 30 on each, only one strip lights. If I choose a pattern like "Comet", the lights on the strip to chase as they should, however choosing static does not give me an option to change each individual LED like it should. Any thoughts here?
> 
> The firmware was updated already to 1.00.13. Attempting to install it again just tells me it's already updated to the latest version. Despite that, I have a feeling my issues may be firmware related. I know in the Crosshair VI forums, Raja had a tool that allowed a reflash of the Aura firmware, but was specific to the Crosshair. Any such tool for the Zenith? or does anybody know how I can re-flash the 1.00.13 firmware?


Can you provide some links to aura software for this MB and software to control the OLED display, I've been having trouble finding those. Thank you very much!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Benching at the moment to test stability but I am hoping for 4.1Ghz @ 1.325 VCORE and SOC @ 1.125. Memory clock at 3333Mhz but still unsure as to its stability, more testing required but so far so good...but will have to test the cold boots to make sure they do not hang.
> 
> Load temps between 65-67c
> 
> 
> 
> What CPU is this on? 1950x/1920x or the 1900x?
Click to expand...

That would be the 1950x. However I made some voltage adjustments to make the RAM at 3333Mhz Stable. Now at 1.225 SOC.


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*
> 
> Looking for a little insight/help into Aura and the OLED display.
> 
> OLED - Works initially and then at some point after installing Aura, Live Dash, AI Suite it just stops displaying. This was resolved once by completely re-installing windows, but I'd rather not do that again.
> 
> Aura - Has been working fine, however I just added two Cable Mod addressable strips to the header and Aura doesn't seem to work correctly with them. There are only two options in Aura that say "ADD strip". Only one of these "ADD strip" entries can actually have settings changed on it. In the settings, it has two "ADD Strip" and the number of LEDs can be selected. If I choose 60 on each, both strips light. If I choose 30 on each, only one strip lights. If I choose a pattern like "Comet", the lights on the strip to chase as they should, however choosing static does not give me an option to change each individual LED like it should. Any thoughts here?
> 
> The firmware was updated already to 1.00.13. Attempting to install it again just tells me it's already updated to the latest version. Despite that, I have a feeling my issues may be firmware related. I know in the Crosshair VI forums, Raja had a tool that allowed a reflash of the Aura firmware, but was specific to the Crosshair. Any such tool for the Zenith? or does anybody know how I can re-flash the 1.00.13 firmware?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you provide some links to aura software for this MB and software to control the OLED display, I've been having trouble finding those. Thank you very much!
Click to expand...

They are on the Zenith Extreme Support website under Utilities: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/

Firmware is on the first post of this thread.


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*
> 
> They are on the Zenith Extreme Support website under Utilities: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Firmware is on the first post of this thread.


I have that installed but there's no app that came with it. It just said i have the latest firmware version. I don't see any app i can control the MB lights and the OLED screen with. Just one for the graphics card which is just for the graphics card alone


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*
> 
> They are on the Zenith Extreme Support website under Utilities: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Firmware is on the first post of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I have that installed but there's no app that came with it. It just said i have the latest firmware version. I don't see any app i can control the MB lights and the OLED screen with. Just one for the graphics card which is just for the graphics card alone
Click to expand...

The first listing is the firmware, but if you scroll down a bit under Utilities, you'll see a listing for Live Dash and ASUS Aura. Those are what you want.


----------



## Ivanov88

Anyone else having a problem where the Live Dash shows stock CPU speed and not OC speed? My CPU is OCed at 4GHz but live dash shows 3.4? Also is it safe to install AI suite now or is it still affecting performance? I don't have it installed yet because I've seen people say that it causes performance issues?


----------



## xoqolatl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> That's funny, your advice is pretty much the exact backward settings from the other guy I read. The instructions listed here:
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?96662-Threadripper-NVMe-RAID-Is-a-BIOS-update-required


Procedure described in that link worked for me. 10/10 would recommend!


----------



## happyluckbox

Does LLC work on this motherboard? Coming from the gigabyte aorus x399, and it seems that no matter which llc i choose, I always end up getting a massive jump in voltage from idle to load (1.32 -> 1.38v.)

Doesn't matter if I choose auto or normal, standard, or low...
My options go auto, normal, standard, low, medium, high , turbo, extreme.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyluckbox*
> 
> Does LLC work on this motherboard? Coming from the gigabyte aorus x399, and it seems that no matter which llc i choose, I always end up getting a massive jump in voltage from idle to load (1.32 -> 1.38v.)
> 
> Doesn't matter if I choose auto or normal, standard, or low...
> My options go auto, normal, standard, low, medium, high , turbo, extreme.


Works for me, I am not seeing any variation on Extreme/Level8


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Works for me, I am not seeing any variation on Extreme/Level8


Can confirm, 1.344 in HWiNFO consistent for CPU Vcore on my Zenith using LLC 8.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quick one,

So I have tried multiple versions of HWINFO and now the latest Beta, and yet it still fails to pick up some of my boards sensors such as VRM temps etc. If I go into the BIOS they are getting readings but HWINFO still wont pick them up. Any guesses ?


----------



## TrixX

Some are working fine for me.


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Can confirm, 1.344 in HWiNFO consistent for CPU Vcore on my Zenith using LLC 8.


what speed are you getting at those voltages? I'm at 1.35 at 4GHz right now


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> what speed are you getting at those voltages? I'm at 1.35 at 4GHz right now


4.0GHz but thermally limited. Any higher and the Noctua just say NO. Waiting on my Swiftech Water Block to arrive


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> 4.0GHz but thermally limited. Any higher and the Noctua just say NO. Waiting on my Swiftech Water Block to arrive


My temps are good, but it just does not like to go over 4GHz unless i go over 1.4V


----------



## Brain29

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonkore*
> 
> My XSPC TR Block, the surface isn't as good as I thought it would be:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone else have an issue with mounting this block? My bottom left screw seems to run out of thread long before the other 3 which I think leads to uneven mounting, what do you guys think of this mount gap? Going to be an issue?
> 
> I'm using thermal grizzly kryonaut with the spreader to get full coverage and an additional single small dot in the middle as the TIM application (as recommended by XSPC and HardOC).
> 
> I think it's a product of the Foxconn mount again - it was a real struggle to get the block down over the posts.






I have/had the same issue with my EK block only my top left was screwing in funny (metal shavings everywhere after thumb screwing it in - thanks foxconn) . I can tell it's touching but with little to no pressure the paste in the top half barely spreads out and the bottom half the spread is perfect. took my loop apart my block seems almost perfect square so im guessing its the socket as well. Getting a new one in a day or two. Think newegg is sick of me returning the board it will be the *5th* replacement so far - every board I get has a random issue somewhere - hurra for premium quality - if I knew the quality was going to be this bad I would had bought it from Amazon so I can get 2 day replacements instead of week long replacements - never buy a motherboard from newegg lesson learned


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> 
> I have/had the same issue with my EK block only my top left was screwing in funny (metal shavings everywhere after thumb screwing it in - thanks foxconn) . I can tell it's touching but with little to no pressure the paste in the top half barely spreads out and the bottom half the spread is perfect. took my loop apart my block seems almost perfect square so im guessing its the socket as well. Getting a new one in a day or two. Think newegg is sick of me returning the board it will be the *5th* replacement so far - every board I get has a random issue somewhere - hurra for premium quality - if I knew the quality was going to be this bad I would had bought it from Amazon so I can get 2 day replacements instead of week long replacements - never buy a motherboard from newegg lesson learned


I ended up with 3 from Newegg, third one is holding pretty good so far, a tiny little scratch on the board that you can't even see unless you are looking for it but i got tired of waiting so decided to keep the 3rd one. seems to be doing what it's supposed to be in general so we'll see


----------



## Reikoji

$120 price drop on 1950x, $50 on 1900x. RIP intel offerings.


----------



## januszian

Hello all! Awesome forum.









So I just got a Zenith Extreme with a Threadripper 1900X, couple of Samsung NVMe's and Corsair LPX 3000MHz memory.

I think my memory might be running slow? Userbenchmark app says it is performing below average. And some other benchmarks are not giving me quite the numbers I have seen elsewhere with the sameish setups. Userbenchmark does say, EVERYTHING else is performing way above average so that is why I am thinking that the memory might not... Kit is Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15

I am using the DOCP in the Bios so it should be what it is rated for.

First attachment is a grab from userbenchmark. Second one has CPU-Z screens and third is Aida64 read and write.

Do these numbers seem right?

Memory.png 42k .png file


zpuz.png 96k .png file


Aida.png 160k .png file


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *januszian*
> 
> Hello all! Awesome forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I just got a Zenith Extreme with a Threadripper 1900X, couple of Samsung NVMe's and Corsair LPX 3000MHz memory.
> 
> I think my memory might be running slow? Userbenchmark app says it is performing below average. And some other benchmarks are not giving me quite the numbers I have seen elsewhere with the sameish setups. Userbenchmark does say, EVERYTHING else is performing way above average so that is why I am thinking that the memory might not... Kit is Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3000C15
> 
> I am using the DOCP in the Bios so it should be what it is rated for.
> 
> First attachment is a grab from userbenchmark. Second one has CPU-Z screens and third is Aida64 read and write.
> 
> Do these numbers seem right?
> 
> Memory.png 42k .png file
> 
> 
> zpuz.png 96k .png file
> 
> 
> Aida.png 160k .png file


You are running in dual channel, so that is about right. If you get another kit of the same stuff and cover slot one of all 4 channels (gray slots) you will see faster speeds.


----------



## Iceman2733

Hope this isn't a repost but it looks like you guys have another option for a monoblock... Bitspower

https://www.bitspower.com.tw/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=173_254_255_336&products_id=5721


----------



## VileLasagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Hope this isn't a repost but it looks like you guys have another option for a monoblock... Bitspower
> 
> https://www.bitspower.com.tw/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=173_254_255_336&products_id=5721


First time I've seen it. Just linked your post on the monoblock thread. Didn't ASUS tell us BP would have a block with sensors for that header? I want 20 dollars back, asus =P
Deeper lamenting regarding this on the linked thread XD


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Evening all,

See, this is what happens when you take a math guy and let him loose with caching software and motherboard RAID solutions.. Been having a lot of fun with X399 NVME RAID, and running various benchmarks in different combinations. Takeaway message? You can skip to the end if you want.

The thing is, Asus also gives us a really nice tool with the Zenith X399 that makes some magic with NVME RAID. And that would be&#8230;. RAM Cache II. Reason being, because RC II interacts with cache before flushing to disk, it kinda-sorta (hand waving here) makes our random disk ops into sequential disk ops. Could this work to our advantage? Oh, I think it can, Jerry. (/Kramer)

Here are my numbers for various combinations, using Crystal Disk Mark. All tests are run at 9 replications to lessen error, 1 GB data size, with a C Drive at clean install with only drivers.

One Samsung 960 1 TB under heat shield

SEQ Q32T1: Read 3292 Write 2110
4k Q32T1: Read 370.8 Write 273.5
SEQ: Read 2046 Write 2038
4k: Read 43.96 Write 139.7

One Samsung 960 1 TB in Extension DIMM Slot

SEQ Q32T1: Read 3401 Write 2017
4k Q32T1: Read 267.9 Write 235.9
SEQ: Read 2326 Write 2019
4k: Read 47.46 Write 108.4

Hard to interpret the above numbers, as they would show any advantage of the SSD being connected to the M2 interface under the heat shield, vs. the DIMM card. I called it a wash, and didn't "fully cross" this factor in my later runs. Whenever I had one drive, I used the heat shield, and whenever I used RAID 0, I used the DIMM card. I feel those are the most common setups people would use.

Also, one thing I noticed now that eluded me before, is the heat generated by the X399 chipset under the shield. I'm unsure of how much benefit the NVME drive is getting from the shield, when another major source of heat is mere millimeters away. I'm sure someone else can take a look at this more closely, to see if any thermal throttling is happening, or whether external cooling would help.

Now let's take a look at what our friend RAM Cache II can do. And since all of us have different amounts of RAM, I tested an 8gb cache, and a 64gb cache, both on a 128gb machine (4000 MHz, 2933 14-14-14-14-34 timings). In hindsight, I should have tested a smaller setting, such as 1-4 GB as well, but I didn't think we'd see much difference when the test size fit in cache at all levels:

One Samsung 960 1 TB , RAM Cache II size 8gb

SEQ Q32T1: Read 6827 Write 5739
4k Q32T1: Read 367.5 Write 351.8
SEQ: Read 7015 Write 8029
4k: Read 355.8 Write 324.6

One Samsung 960 1 TB, RAM Cache II size 64gb

SEQ Q32T1: Read 6202 Write 6524
4k Q32T1: Read 373.5 Write 358.6
SEQ: Read 6777 Write 7613
4k: Read 351.7 Write 328.2

As you can see, using the RAM Cache can really help out an SSD, and making a ridiculously large cache does nothing. For those with 128gb systems, let me add that RAM Caches of 64GB can help GREATLY in day to day operating. Before I ran these tests, I had a 64 GB cache running most of a work day, and when I "stopped" it to start setup for these tests, it took several minutes to dump everything to disk. So I sense that the cache was being used effectively by the system. At worst, you are probably caching several hours of unrelated files, and at best, you are placing several files related to a work set in RAM alone. This last point is key, as it suggests the flexibility of a RAM cache over a RAM disk, sacrificing control, of course.

Okay, now on to my final three tests, a RAID 0 array with 0, 8, and 64gb caches. All the AMD system defaults were used when creating the RAID 0 array, which include Read and Write Back caching on the controller:

Two Samsung 960 2 TB, RAID 0 array, no RAM caching software:

SEQ Q32T1: Read 5756 Write 3455
4k Q32T1: Read 249.6 Write 200.2
SEQ: Read 4078 Write 3467
4k: Read 41.17 Write 172.5

Okay, we can stop here to note the gains in just having RAID 0 versus 1 SSD. Percentage comparisons, using the single drive numbers from the DIMM mounted test, as it seemed more appropriate:

%age gains of RAID 0 usage ver 1 SSD, no software caching:

SEQ Q32T1: Read 169.24% Write 171.29%
4k Q32T1: Read 93.17 % Write 84.87%
SEQ: Read 175.32% Write 171.72%
4k: Read 86.75 % Write 159.13%

Setting up a RAID 0 SSD using the DIMM slot gives us about a 70% gain in sequential ops, but a slight penalty to random ops, aside from the last number. Adding drives to the RAID 0 array would absolutely change these numbers in a favorable direction, with the sequential ops benefitting more than random.

Those random numbers are concerning, though, right? It sucks that our neat little RAID array seems to be punishing us in some things?!

Okay, now lets add that Ram Cache II to the mix, and see if it helps us with those penalties:

Two Samsung 960 2 TB, RAID 0 array, RAM Cache II size 8gb:

SEQ Q32T1: Read 8119 Write 7574
4k Q32T1: Read 688.7 Write 618.0
SEQ: Read 7927 Write 10413
4k: Read 420.3 Write 382.0

Two Samsung 960 2 TB, RAID 0 array, RAM Cache II size 64gb:

SEQ Q32T1: Read 8102 Write 7682
4k Q32T1: Read 685.0 Write 616.8
SEQ: Read 8153 Write 10808
4k: Read 420.5 Write 381.4

The Ram Cache II boosts everything across the board, but is it affecting certain ops more than others? Let's look at the percentage gains of 8 gb here, against the no cache condition above:

%age gains of 8gb RAM Cache II in RAID 0 vs. no software cache in RAID 0:

SEQ Q32T1: Read 140.76% Write 222.34%
4k Q32T1: Read 274.44% Write 308.09%
SEQ: Read 199.93% Write 311.74%
4k: Read 1021.37% Write 221.10%

In a word, WOW! Our results for random ops sometimes TRIPLE on writes, and there are no words for that 4k Read score.

So, second-to-final take away? Here's what you will gain by running a RAID 0 array with 8gb software caching over that lonesome little single SSD drive we first tested:

%age gains of 8gb RAM Cache II in RAID 0 vs. 1 SSD with no software caching:

SEQ Q32T1: Read 238.72% Write 375.51%
4k Q32T1: Read 257.07% Write 261.98%
SEQ: Read 340.8% Write 515.75%
4k: Read 885.59% Write 352.40%

Yeah, I think you're going to want to do this.









And finally, a bonus question for you stats or research methods geeks. Are software RAM caching and RAID 0 striping acting as a multiplicative interaction effect? For those not familiar with the lingo, its easy, an interaction means that when two variable are affecting a third variable, the strength of one effect depends on the value of the other. The way I'm going to present this to keep it simpler is by % gain over baseline of no RAID and no caching. That condition has 100% across the board, and these other three are %ages of that:

No caching, RAID 0

SEQ Q32T1: Read 169.24% Write 171.29%
4k Q32T1: Read 93.17% Write 84.87%
SEQ: Read 175.32% Write 171.72%
4k: Read 86.75% Write 159.13%

8 gb caching, No RAID

SEQ Q32T1: Read 200.74% Write 284.53%
4k Q32T1: Read 137.18% Write 149.13%
SEQ: Read 301.59% Write 397.67%
4k: Read 749.68% Write 299.45%

8 gb caching, RAID 0

SEQ Q32T1: Read 238.22% Write 380.86%
4k Q32T1: Read 255.69% Write 261.47%
SEQ: Read 350.52% Write 535.31%
4k: Read 886.01% Write 351.85%

And finally, meta-percentages to test the interaction:

% change of disk caching's % change with no RAID:
(These are just the 8 gb caching numbers from earlier)

SEQ Q32T1: Read 200.74% Write 284.53%
4k Q32T1: Read 137.18% Write 149.13%
SEQ: Read 301.59% Write 397.67%
4k: Read 749.68% Write 299.45%

% change of disk caching's % change with RAID 0:
(This is RAID 0 and caching gain / RAID 0 and no caching gain)

SEQ Q32T1: Read 236.52% Write 379.14%
4k Q32T1: Read 254.76% Write 260.62%
SEQ: Read 348.77% Write 533.59%
4k: Read 885.14% Write 350.26%

The Absolute-I-Promise-No-More-Numbers Conclusions:

And so, our final verdict comes down to these final numbers. Is it worth it to run RAID 0 with your SSDs? Aside from security concerns, the answer is almost certainly yes, though typical workloads will likely not see benchmark gains because workloads are a mix of sequential and random ops.

Is it worth it to run a disk caching software? Absolutely! It offered gains in all types of disk operations, and is a simple and easy task to implement one. Those without RAID array setups should definitely use one when possible. (Note that this is NOT a RAM disk. That is quite a different animal for a very different task.)

And finally, does the value of disk caching change with RAID 0? Absolutely positively indeed it does! Random ops penalties suffered by RAID 0 (indicated by %ages below 100) are completely eliminated by caching, and it benefits sequential scores as well.

So disk caching is always your friend, but if you have RAID 0, its your friend with benefits.









I just snagged a 7980X over at Newegg, and am waiting to find a R6E board to bring it to life. When I do that, I'll try to repeat this RAID/Caching analysis using the Intel-based board, just carrying over the drives and memory.

Thanks for reading! And you thought you needed PILLS for sleep!


----------



## VileLasagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> {Wall of delicious numbers. Of particular note:}
> 
> No caching, RAID 0
> 
> SEQ Q32T1: Read 169.24% Write 171.29%
> 4k Q32T1: Read 93.17% Write 84.87%
> SEQ: Read 175.32% Write 171.72%
> 4k: Read 86.75% Write 159.13%
> 
> 8 gb caching, No RAID
> 
> SEQ Q32T1: Read 200.74% Write 284.53%
> 4k Q32T1: Read 137.18% Write 149.13%
> SEQ: Read 301.59% Write 397.67%
> 4k: Read 749.68% Write 299.45%


So, correct me if I'm misreading adding 8Gb of ram caching provided an even stronger boost than a second drive in RAID 0?

That was deliciously surprising considering I have the ram to spare but not the drives for the rig I'm building =P


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> 
> 
> Some are working fine for me.


So strange, I wonder what it could be stopping it.


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> So strange, I wonder what it could be stopping it.


It's an intriguing one for sure


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VileLasagna*
> 
> So, correct me if I'm misreading adding 8Gb of ram caching provided an even stronger boost than a second drive in RAID 0?
> 
> That was deliciously surprising considering I have the ram to spare but not the drives for the rig I'm building =P


Correct. Those percentages are against the same no RAID no cache numbers, so they reflect exactly the comparison you are making.

You will gain more by simply adding 8 gb cache than you will from adding a second drive in RAID 0. However, the gain that caching provides will be greater on a RAID 0.

There's a lot that I left out, due to things getting complex fast. For example, I'm sure the software cache interacts with the default read and write caching BIOS settings in the AMD RAID Utility. Rather than test all possibilities, I just left them all default, as an average user might do.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> Correct. Those percentages are against the same no RAID no cache numbers, so they reflect exactly the comparison you are making.
> 
> You will gain more by simply adding 8 gb cache than you will from adding a second drive in RAID 0. However, the gain that caching provides will be greater on a RAID 0.
> 
> There's a lot that I left out, due to things getting complex fast. For example, I'm sure the software cache interacts with the default read and write caching BIOS settings in the AMD RAID Utility. Rather than test all possibilities, I just left them all default, as an average user might do.


Seriously interesting results. I have been a long time user of primocache and may have to run some benches against the asus ram cache II. For my personal use case the bottleneck is the mechanical drives so I have my cache built around accelerating read/writes to and from the mechanical storage leaving the nvme drive untouched as it still has higher sustained speeds than the cache can withstand.


----------



## faxfan2002

Can you get the qfan control for the zenith extreme?


----------



## Kyozon

Hello Friends.

I am in search for an optimal Quad Channel for My X399 Platform.

I saw the G.Skill Trident Z 3600Mhz CL16 (4x8) Kit and the G.Skill Trident Z 3200Mhz CL14 (4x8) Kit.

Unfortunately, the CL14 Kit has been sold out with no ETA for restock.

The CL16 3600 Kit is around the same Price, but i am not sure if it is going to work on the Zenith at the advertised Speed and Latency. On the other hand i think the CL14 3200 Kit would be perfect.

But the main point is that i found a 3200Mhz CL16 Kit, of which i would like to ask you guys if it's possible for me to run this kit at CL14? It is Samsung-B Die.

Thanks.


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> Hello Friends.
> 
> I am in search for an optimal Quad Channel for My X399 Platform.
> 
> I saw the G.Skill Trident Z 3600Mhz CL16 (4x8) Kit and the G.Skill Trident Z 3200Mhz CL14 (4x8) Kit.
> 
> Unfortunately, the CL14 Kit has been sold out with no ETA for restock.
> 
> The CL16 3600 Kit is around the same Price, but i am not sure if it is going to work on the Zenith at the advertised Speed and Latency. On the other hand i think the CL14 3200 Kit would be perfect.
> 
> But the main point is that i found a 3200Mhz CL16 Kit, of which i would like to ask you guys if it's possible for me to run this kit at CL14? It is Samsung-B Die.
> 
> Thanks.


From what we've seen around the 3200 CL14 kit is guaranteed to be Samsung B-die. I was having memory issues( system wasn't booting at all with 4 sticks no matter what speeds and voltages i put in) with a CL16 kit which turned out to be Hynix. I since then sold it and purchased a CL14 kit and have had absolutely 0 problems, it boot right up and runs at advertised speed without any issues using the Stilts fast profile( it is a Samsung B die)


----------



## Ivanov88

Anyone else having issues where the Live Dash only displays the 3.4 GHz when you set it to CPU speed monitoring even though CPU is OC'ed much higher? My CPU is at 4.0GHz right now but the live dash screen shows it at 3.4? If anyone knows any fixes to that I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Turok916

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> Anyone else having issues where the Live Dash only displays the 3.4 GHz when you set it to CPU speed monitoring even though CPU is OC'ed much higher? My CPU is at 4.0GHz right now but the live dash screen shows it at 3.4? If anyone knows any fixes to that I'd greatly appreciate it!


Mine would show around 3.4 Ghz (no oc right know) even if i set my power plan to min 80% and max 80% (2.2 Ghz).-


----------



## Turok916

Anyone else has had an ACPI 15 error on windows event viewer? I'm having this before a system reboot (automatic), had happened all the nights when the pc is on (ryzen power plan). I update some stuff and will try again tonight.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_The description for Event ID 56 from source Application Popup cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

ACPI
15

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table_

-
-

56
0
2
0
0
0x80000000000000

909

System
Threadripper

-

ACPI
15
000000000300280000000000380004C000000000380004C000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## nycgtr

As a fyi, asked EK support for more info about the monoblock was told the following:

Quote:


> We don't have any sort of graphs or so a comparison between the TR4 supremacy and X399 monoblock, but we know the performance of the monoblock as our guys at R&D said is very good. The cold backplate stays the same and there shouldn't be any performance drops after all


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> As a fyi, asked EK support for more info about the monoblock was told the following:


So if they are saying that the cold plate is the same we should not expect to see any gains over the original design that were subpar to start with


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quick noob questions.

1. In the BIOS for the Zenith are you leaving ''Overclocking Enhancement'' to Auto or disabling ?

2. When testing my OC somtimes my screen goes blank and comes back on but the Bench has aborted. I at first though unstable OC, So I returned to stock speeds and notice it does the same at times. This makes life hard testing for a stable OC and wondered if having SLI enabled when benching could be the cause ? Or perhaps something else GPU related. Currently running 388 Drivers with no GPU OC.

Thanks,

E


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> So if they are saying that the cold plate is the same we should not expect to see any gains over the original design that were subpar to start with


Sounds like it.


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> Evening all,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> See, this is what happens when you take a math guy and let him loose with caching software and motherboard RAID solutions.. Been having a lot of fun with X399 NVME RAID, and running various benchmarks in different combinations. Takeaway message? You can skip to the end if you want.
> 
> The thing is, Asus also gives us a really nice tool with the Zenith X399 that makes some magic with NVME RAID. And that would be&#8230;. RAM Cache II. Reason being, because RC II interacts with cache before flushing to disk, it kinda-sorta (hand waving here) makes our random disk ops into sequential disk ops. Could this work to our advantage? Oh, I think it can, Jerry. (/Kramer)
> 
> Here are my numbers for various combinations, using Crystal Disk Mark. All tests are run at 9 replications to lessen error, 1 GB data size, with a C Drive at clean install with only drivers.
> 
> One Samsung 960 1 TB under heat shield
> 
> SEQ Q32T1: Read 3292 Write 2110
> 4k Q32T1: Read 370.8 Write 273.5
> SEQ: Read 2046 Write 2038
> 4k: Read 43.96 Write 139.7
> 
> One Samsung 960 1 TB in Extension DIMM Slot
> 
> SEQ Q32T1: Read 3401 Write 2017
> 4k Q32T1: Read 267.9 Write 235.9
> SEQ: Read 2326 Write 2019
> 4k: Read 47.46 Write 108.4
> 
> Hard to interpret the above numbers, as they would show any advantage of the SSD being connected to the M2 interface under the heat shield, vs. the DIMM card. I called it a wash, and didn't "fully cross" this factor in my later runs. Whenever I had one drive, I used the heat shield, and whenever I used RAID 0, I used the DIMM card. I feel those are the most common setups people would use.
> 
> Also, one thing I noticed now that eluded me before, is the heat generated by the X399 chipset under the shield. I'm unsure of how much benefit the NVME drive is getting from the shield, when another major source of heat is mere millimeters away. I'm sure someone else can take a look at this more closely, to see if any thermal throttling is happening, or whether external cooling would help.
> 
> Now let's take a look at what our friend RAM Cache II can do. And since all of us have different amounts of RAM, I tested an 8gb cache, and a 64gb cache, both on a 128gb machine (4000 MHz, 2933 14-14-14-14-34 timings). In hindsight, I should have tested a smaller setting, such as 1-4 GB as well, but I didn't think we'd see much difference when the test size fit in cache at all levels:
> 
> One Samsung 960 1 TB , RAM Cache II size 8gb
> 
> SEQ Q32T1: Read 6827 Write 5739
> 4k Q32T1: Read 367.5 Write 351.8
> SEQ: Read 7015 Write 8029
> 4k: Read 355.8 Write 324.6
> 
> One Samsung 960 1 TB, RAM Cache II size 64gb
> 
> SEQ Q32T1: Read 6202 Write 6524
> 4k Q32T1: Read 373.5 Write 358.6
> SEQ: Read 6777 Write 7613
> 4k: Read 351.7 Write 328.2
> 
> As you can see, using the RAM Cache can really help out an SSD, and making a ridiculously large cache does nothing. For those with 128gb systems, let me add that RAM Caches of 64GB can help GREATLY in day to day operating. Before I ran these tests, I had a 64 GB cache running most of a work day, and when I "stopped" it to start setup for these tests, it took several minutes to dump everything to disk. So I sense that the cache was being used effectively by the system. At worst, you are probably caching several hours of unrelated files, and at best, you are placing several files related to a work set in RAM alone. This last point is key, as it suggests the flexibility of a RAM cache over a RAM disk, sacrificing control, of course.
> 
> Okay, now on to my final three tests, a RAID 0 array with 0, 8, and 64gb caches. All the AMD system defaults were used when creating the RAID 0 array, which include Read and Write Back caching on the controller:
> 
> Two Samsung 960 2 TB, RAID 0 array, no RAM caching software:
> 
> SEQ Q32T1: Read 5756 Write 3455
> 4k Q32T1: Read 249.6 Write 200.2
> SEQ: Read 4078 Write 3467
> 4k: Read 41.17 Write 172.5
> 
> Okay, we can stop here to note the gains in just having RAID 0 versus 1 SSD. Percentage comparisons, using the single drive numbers from the DIMM mounted test, as it seemed more appropriate:
> 
> %age gains of RAID 0 usage ver 1 SSD, no software caching:
> 
> SEQ Q32T1: Read 169.24% Write 171.29%
> 4k Q32T1: Read 93.17 % Write 84.87%
> SEQ: Read 175.32% Write 171.72%
> 4k: Read 86.75 % Write 159.13%
> 
> Setting up a RAID 0 SSD using the DIMM slot gives us about a 70% gain in sequential ops, but a slight penalty to random ops, aside from the last number. Adding drives to the RAID 0 array would absolutely change these numbers in a favorable direction, with the sequential ops benefitting more than random.
> 
> Those random numbers are concerning, though, right? It sucks that our neat little RAID array seems to be punishing us in some things?!
> 
> Okay, now lets add that Ram Cache II to the mix, and see if it helps us with those penalties:
> 
> Two Samsung 960 2 TB, RAID 0 array, RAM Cache II size 8gb:
> 
> SEQ Q32T1: Read 8119 Write 7574
> 4k Q32T1: Read 688.7 Write 618.0
> SEQ: Read 7927 Write 10413
> 4k: Read 420.3 Write 382.0
> 
> Two Samsung 960 2 TB, RAID 0 array, RAM Cache II size 64gb:
> 
> SEQ Q32T1: Read 8102 Write 7682
> 4k Q32T1: Read 685.0 Write 616.8
> SEQ: Read 8153 Write 10808
> 4k: Read 420.5 Write 381.4
> 
> The Ram Cache II boosts everything across the board, but is it affecting certain ops more than others? Let's look at the percentage gains of 8 gb here, against the no cache condition above:
> 
> %age gains of 8gb RAM Cache II in RAID 0 vs. no software cache in RAID 0:
> 
> SEQ Q32T1: Read 140.76% Write 222.34%
> 4k Q32T1: Read 274.44% Write 308.09%
> SEQ: Read 199.93% Write 311.74%
> 4k: Read 1021.37% Write 221.10%
> 
> In a word, WOW! Our results for random ops sometimes TRIPLE on writes, and there are no words for that 4k Read score.
> 
> So, second-to-final take away? Here's what you will gain by running a RAID 0 array with 8gb software caching over that lonesome little single SSD drive we first tested:
> 
> %age gains of 8gb RAM Cache II in RAID 0 vs. 1 SSD with no software caching:
> 
> SEQ Q32T1: Read 238.72% Write 375.51%
> 4k Q32T1: Read 257.07% Write 261.98%
> SEQ: Read 340.8% Write 515.75%
> 4k: Read 885.59% Write 352.40%
> 
> Yeah, I think you're going to want to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a bonus question for you stats or research methods geeks. Are software RAM caching and RAID 0 striping acting as a multiplicative interaction effect? For those not familiar with the lingo, its easy, an interaction means that when two variable are affecting a third variable, the strength of one effect depends on the value of the other. The way I'm going to present this to keep it simpler is by % gain over baseline of no RAID and no caching. That condition has 100% across the board, and these other three are %ages of that:
> 
> No caching, RAID 0
> 
> SEQ Q32T1: Read 169.24% Write 171.29%
> 4k Q32T1: Read 93.17% Write 84.87%
> SEQ: Read 175.32% Write 171.72%
> 4k: Read 86.75% Write 159.13%
> 
> 8 gb caching, No RAID
> 
> SEQ Q32T1: Read 200.74% Write 284.53%
> 4k Q32T1: Read 137.18% Write 149.13%
> SEQ: Read 301.59% Write 397.67%
> 4k: Read 749.68% Write 299.45%
> 
> 8 gb caching, RAID 0
> 
> SEQ Q32T1: Read 238.22% Write 380.86%
> 4k Q32T1: Read 255.69% Write 261.47%
> SEQ: Read 350.52% Write 535.31%
> 4k: Read 886.01% Write 351.85%
> 
> And finally, meta-percentages to test the interaction:
> 
> % change of disk caching's % change with no RAID:
> (These are just the 8 gb caching numbers from earlier)
> 
> SEQ Q32T1: Read 200.74% Write 284.53%
> 4k Q32T1: Read 137.18% Write 149.13%
> SEQ: Read 301.59% Write 397.67%
> 4k: Read 749.68% Write 299.45%
> 
> % change of disk caching's % change with RAID 0:
> (This is RAID 0 and caching gain / RAID 0 and no caching gain)
> 
> SEQ Q32T1: Read 236.52% Write 379.14%
> 4k Q32T1: Read 254.76% Write 260.62%
> SEQ: Read 348.77% Write 533.59%
> 4k: Read 885.14% Write 350.26%
> 
> The Absolute-I-Promise-No-More-Numbers Conclusions:
> 
> And so, our final verdict comes down to these final numbers. Is it worth it to run RAID 0 with your SSDs? Aside from security concerns, the answer is almost certainly yes, though typical workloads will likely not see benchmark gains because workloads are a mix of sequential and random ops.
> 
> Is it worth it to run a disk caching software? Absolutely! It offered gains in all types of disk operations, and is a simple and easy task to implement one. Those without RAID array setups should definitely use one when possible. (Note that this is NOT a RAM disk. That is quite a different animal for a very different task.)
> 
> And finally, does the value of disk caching change with RAID 0? Absolutely positively indeed it does! Random ops penalties suffered by RAID 0 (indicated by %ages below 100) are completely eliminated by caching, and it benefits sequential scores as well.
> 
> So disk caching is always your friend, but if you have RAID 0, its your friend with benefits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just snagged a 7980X over at Newegg, and am waiting to find a R6E board to bring it to life. When I do that, I'll try to repeat this RAID/Caching analysis using the Intel-based board, just carrying over the drives and memory.
> 
> Thanks for reading! And you thought you needed PILLS for sleep!


Really nice information, thanks @Flaxen Hegemony This is perhaps something for @gupsterg to add to the first post.

I added a 8GB cache for all my disks and got a nice boost in Crystal Diskmark.

Only cons I can see with ASUS RAMCACHE II, is if there is an unplanned reboot or system loose power, you may experience data loss if data written to the cache have not yet been flushed to the disk.
With that said, don't enable it mid OC when trying to find stable settings, only after when you are done tinkering


----------



## happyluckbox

So are there any gains to be had from an 8gb ram cache vs a 64gb ram cache on a 128gb ram setup?

I was using primocache trial version for a while, stopped using it because people said it was great for synthetics, but made no difference in real life operations.


----------



## RoBiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> 2. When testing my OC somtimes my screen goes blank and comes back on but the Bench has aborted. I at first though unstable OC, So I returned to stock speeds and notice it does the same at times. This makes life hard testing for a stable OC and wondered if having SLI enabled when benching could be the cause ? Or perhaps something else GPU related. Currently running 388 Drivers with no GPU OC.


Blank screen with high probability means that your GPU crashed and the driver has resetted. Look for corresponding entries in the event log.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoBiK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> 2. When testing my OC somtimes my screen goes blank and comes back on but the Bench has aborted. I at first though unstable OC, So I returned to stock speeds and notice it does the same at times. This makes life hard testing for a stable OC and wondered if having SLI enabled when benching could be the cause ? Or perhaps something else GPU related. Currently running 388 Drivers with no GPU OC.
> 
> 
> 
> Blank screen with high probability means that your GPU crashed and the driver has resetted. Look for corresponding entries in the event log.
Click to expand...

My thoughts also, I have re-flashed the stock BIOS to both my cards and used DDU to clean and reinstall latest drivers and disabled SLI, I am no re-testing.


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyluckbox*
> 
> So are there any gains to be had from an 8gb ram cache vs a 64gb ram cache on a 128gb ram setup?
> 
> I was using primocache trial version for a while, stopped using it because people said it was great for synthetics, but made no difference in real life operations.


I went with 8GB cache out of 64GB total RAM.
I don't think using a lot more will make any major improvements.

The speed for 4K read/write is greatly improved, I'll have to test it for a while and see if I can notice any difference.
Things like copying a 3.5GB file from 960 Pro (NVMe) to 850 Evo (SATA) was much faster, 1.6GB/s which is way above the limits of the SATA3 bus.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyluckbox*
> 
> So are there any gains to be had from an 8gb ram cache vs a 64gb ram cache on a 128gb ram setup?
> 
> I was using primocache trial version for a while, stopped using it because people said it was great for synthetics, but *made no difference in real life operations*.


Normally I would see that criticism pointed at ramdisk's rather than a caching solution. IMO caching is all about use case and what you want to accelerate.
For most people caching an nvme drive is going to return negligible results as the nvme drive is already fast enough for most things. If you do a ton of calls on the same data sets you can see some gains but for most programs your cache hits are not going to accelerate things to a noticeable extent. Where this changes is reading from slower media (sata based storage) where a deferred write cache and read cache mark a massive uptick in performance.

As for 8GB vs 64GB size it will depend on the cache program. I have never played with the asus program but primocache will use as much ram as you can throw at it. Typically it takes me 12-14 power on hours to saturate the 20GB of read cache I have on my L1 cache. After this it starts purging less used data in favor of higher hit data. Having a larger cache pool simply means you can store more data but its effectiveness is highly dependant on your use case. Where primocache really shines for me is the L2 cache that allows for an in between the fast ram and the super slow mechanical. Here I have two ssd's in raid 0 for 400GB of read cache and 20GB of write. This allows for a much larger pool of persistent data L1 dumps to rather than purging completely.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

As I cannot monitor my VRM temps from HWInfo...is there other software that will provide this reading ? I also have 2x140mm Exhaust fans on the top of my case, thinking it may be better to have them as an intake blowing down on VRMs


----------



## patlefort

I have this board with a 1950x and Corsair CMU64GX4M4C3000C15B (4x16 GB) RAM. Only 2 RAM slots seem to function. If I try any other slots, one of 3 things happen:

1. I get 3 beeps which indicate a problem with RAM.
2. It will start and freeze with no beeps (dram light stay lit), it just stay there forever and never boot
3. It will try to start and shutdown quickly and try to start again in a loop.

I tried 0701 and 0801 beta bios versions. Am I missing something or is RMA my only option now?


----------



## Kyozon

Hello friends.

I have a question regarding RAM for ThreadRipper.

I noticed that on the Zenith QVL, they have listed the G.Skill 32GB Trident Z 3200Mhz CL14 Quad Channel Kit there.

But unfortunately, this Trident Z RGB Kit is just an absurd when it comes to pricing and availability here.

Instead i found a G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200Mhz CL14 Kit here, of which i am planning to utilize. But for some reason, it is not listed on the QVL as the Trident Z Kit is.

Is this Ripjaws Kit the same as the Trident Z Kit but with no RGB? Or there is something else that i should know before buying it?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Something interesting I notice, I am using LLC 8 on the Zenith. I notice that when running max load that Asus Aisuite is telling me the Vcore is going up to 1.46...Though HWINfo states 1.33

I set the Vcore in the BIOS at 1.369. Which reading is telling the truth between Aisuite and HWInfo ?


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Something interesting I notice, I am using LLC 8 on the Zenith. I notice that when running max load that Asus Aisuite is telling me the Vcore is going up to 1.46...Though HWINfo states 1.33
> 
> I set the Vcore in the BIOS at 1.369. Which reading is telling the truth between Aisuite and HWInfo ?


What you are likely seeing is the difference in Vcore to socket and Vcore used by the CPU as the LLC prevents the CPU Vcore droop by increasing Vcore to socket.



The Board Vcore is reporting higher than the CPU Vcore here. You can see I max out at 1.417 whereas the CPU stays steady at 1.344 the entire time. When LLC was off the CPU Vcore would droop under full load and the socket would see a consistent Vcore value inline with that set in the BIOS.

Unless I'm very wrong here that's my comprehension of the situation


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> What you are likely seeing is the difference in Vcore to socket and Vcore used by the CPU as the LLC prevents the CPU Vcore droop by increasing Vcore to socket.
> 
> 
> 
> The Board Vcore is reporting higher than the CPU Vcore here. You can see I max out at 1.417 whereas the CPU stays steady at 1.344 the entire time. When LLC was off the CPU Vcore would droop under full load and the socket would see a consistent Vcore value inline with that set in the BIOS.
> 
> Unless I'm very wrong here that's my comprehension of the situation


In my experience, the voltage directly above the DRAM voltage in your SS better reflects what LLC is doing. You can test this by setting 1 extreme LLC (with mild overclock *just in case* instead of balls to the wall), running a stress test, and monitoring temperatures and/or power consumption (bonus points if you use a kill-a-watt to monitor wall power), then setting the other extreme to see the difference. The hotter temperature LLC setting is the "stronger", higher voltage one. power figures from sensors may be scewed if you use an LLC setting other than AUTO for threadripper.

I know this is an ASUS thread, but throwing out there that asrock's LLC settings, out of the 5 settings, level 1 is the 'strongest' setting (no vdroop but hotter CPU/more power used) and level 5 is the 'weakest' setting (same vdroop as AUTO [plenty], but cooler CPU and less power used).

I would recommend using the 'weakest' setting on your board and increase voltage until you are uncomfortable with the high level of voltage, then start bumping LLC to be 'stronger'. If you can't stabilize the clock at all, bump back the clock 1 notch and start over. Weaker LLC is supposed to help prevent harmful transient voltage spikes when a strong CPU load suddenly stops. Having a stronger LLC causes the spikes to be relatively stronger since the voltage starts from a higher point.

give you an example, just ballparking transients

No LLC and 1.4v set -> 1.325v under extreme load -> stop load, 0.1v transient spike -> 1.425v for a moment -> idle to 1.4v
High LLC and 1.4v set -> 1.4v under extreme load -> stop load, 0.12v transient spike (using more power) -> 1.52v for a moment -> idle to 1.4v

Really, just trust your system and dont worry about vdroop unless the drop is actually causing problems


----------



## Ivanov88

Anyone who is at 4.1 - 4.175GHZ, can you share your voltages please? I just want to get an idea what people are running to get over the 4.1GHz mark. I am at 1.35V right now at 4GHz, wanted to see if it is worth going over 1.4V or more to get the extra 100MHz or so. Any input is appreciated!


----------



## apopilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Yeah in my Corsair 750D the backplate was sitting on top of of the edge of one of the rubber grommets slightly and caused some flex. I didn't even notice it initially. Removed the grommets and it is fine now.


Did the board sit nicely in the case? All screws used? I ordered the Corsair 570 and did not realize it was a E-ATX board.


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> In my experience, the voltage directly above the DRAM voltage in your SS better reflects what LLC is doing. You can test this by setting 1 extreme LLC (with mild overclock *just in case* instead of balls to the wall), running a stress test, and monitoring temperatures and/or power consumption (bonus points if you use a kill-a-watt to monitor wall power), then setting the other extreme to see the difference. The hotter temperature LLC setting is the "stronger", higher voltage one. power figures from sensors may be scewed if you use an LLC setting other than AUTO for threadripper.
> 
> I know this is an ASUS thread, but throwing out there that asrock's LLC settings, out of the 5 settings, level 1 is the 'strongest' setting (no vdroop but hotter CPU/more power used) and level 5 is the 'weakest' setting (same vdroop as AUTO [plenty], but cooler CPU and less power used).
> 
> I would recommend using the 'weakest' setting on your board and increase voltage until you are uncomfortable with the high level of voltage, then start bumping LLC to be 'stronger'. If you can't stabilize the clock at all, bump back the clock 1 notch and start over. Weaker LLC is supposed to help prevent harmful transient voltage spikes when a strong CPU load suddenly stops. Having a stronger LLC causes the spikes to be relatively stronger since the voltage starts from a higher point.
> 
> give you an example, just ballparking transients
> 
> No LLC and 1.4v set -> 1.325v under extreme load -> stop load, 0.1v transient spike -> 1.425v for a moment -> idle to 1.4v
> High LLC and 1.4v set -> 1.4v under extreme load -> stop load, 0.12v transient spike (using more power) -> 1.52v for a moment -> idle to 1.4v
> 
> Really, just trust your system and dont worry about vdroop unless the drop is actually causing problems


Thanks for the info will do more testing when the water block arrives









Though when I had LLC at 2 the CPU on Node #0 in that image I linked was starting at 1.35v for example and when under load would drop as low as 1.28v in something like Blender Gooseberry render while the board Vcore above the DRAM voltage would stay solid at 1.35v. With LLC at 8 on the Zenith the Node #0 Vcore would stay rock solid at 1.35v and the board Vcore would spike to 1.42v max and idle around 1.355v. Hence my conclusion from my previous post. This was across many many Gooseberry runs when I was testing stable voltages and OC's for the CPU. So close to 20-25 Gooseberry runs


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> As I cannot monitor my VRM temps from HWInfo...is there other software that will provide this reading ? I also have 2x140mm Exhaust fans on the top of my case, thinking it may be better to have them as an intake blowing down on VRMs


I would suggest trying System Information Viewer (SIV) System Information Viewer


----------



## Brain29

What node temp are you guys reading what should I follow - node 0 or 1 - asus shows node 0 Tdie in the oled - but node 1 Tdie is almost 10 degrees C lower

Also I don't think my ek threadripper block is making great contact with the top half of my cpu based on the pattern my tim is leaving wonder if its normal I have had 3 boards with the same pattern (the top half is less crazy I think its because it has less pressure then the bottom half or maybe im just crazy - kind of hopping its nothing)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ssateneth

Threadripper on-die sensors are a little weird. 3 of them are SOC (volts, current, power), 3 of them are CPU cores (volts, current, power), and 1 is CPU package power. Some may be mislabeled in hwinfo. But its pretty easy to find what should be grouped with what. Voltages are the one 'definite' stats. If you take a voltage and multiply it by a current, you should get exactly one of the powers. If the number doesnt match either power, try the other current. You should be left with 1 power sensor that won't match with any of them. This should be the CPU package power.

That all done though, sometimes the sensors wont feel 'right', even though you now have 2 sets of 3 matched sensors, like the package power will be lower than CPU cores power. Just nature of the beast though.

As far as individual node Tdie, each one matches to a particular die. You should be able to match a tdie/tctl with a particular node (and matching set of CPU #x power sensors) with a program called "Statuscore", which is a cpu burning program. Just start burning threads 0-15 for node 0 then watch temperatures in hwinfo, and then you can match tdie to node. Have to install a device driver to use it (it counts instructions per second) and have to be running windows 10. If you are running the latest fall creators update, you also have to turn off secure boot to get the driver to run. its a legit program and author is quick to respond in emails. http://www.dannotech.com/statuscore/


----------



## Brain29

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Threadripper on-die sensors are a little weird. 3 of them are SOC (volts, current, power), 3 of them are CPU cores (volts, current, power), and 1 is CPU package power. Some may be mislabeled in hwinfo. But its pretty easy to find what should be grouped with what. Voltages are the one 'definite' stats. If you take a voltage and multiply it by a current, you should get exactly one of the powers. If the number doesnt match either power, try the other current. You should be left with 1 power sensor that won't match with any of them. This should be the CPU package power.
> 
> That all done though, sometimes the sensors wont feel 'right', even though you now have 2 sets of 3 matched sensors, like the package power will be lower than CPU cores power. Just nature of the beast though.
> 
> As far as individual node Tdie, each one matches to a particular die. You should be able to match a tdie/tctl with a particular node (and matching set of CPU #x power sensors) with a program called "Statuscore", which is a cpu burning program. Just start burning threads 0-15 for node 0 then watch temperatures in hwinfo, and then you can match tdie to node. Have to install a device driver to use it (it counts instructions per second) and have to be running windows 10. If you are running the latest fall creators update, you also have to turn off secure boot to get the driver to run. its a legit program and author is quick to respond in emails. http://www.dannotech.com/statuscore/






@ssateneth

whooa ...
so the temps packaged(grouped) with the core0-15 should be read as the actual temp of the chip (mycase node0) and the temps packaged with cpu Core Voltage,current,power (node1) ... would different because its a different part of the chip. Or should I not trust those groupings in HWinfo64 **I only see 2 nodes are there supposed to be 3 nodes(sets) of readings - or are you saying each node has 3 parts?**

I'm just confused because when people reference the temps of there cpu it seems like they are referencing the one with the voltages instead of the one with all the cores in my case the node with the cores would be 40 idle 75 load while the cpu voltage temps start at 29 go up to 70 (these are Tdie the Tctl goes up to 103 [email protected] )


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> 
> @ssateneth
> 
> whooa ...
> so the temps packaged(grouped) with the core0-15 should be read as the actual temp of the chip (mycase node0) and the temps packaged with cpu Core Voltage,current,power (node1) ... would different because its a different part of the chip. Or should I not trust those groupings in HWinfo64 **I only see 2 nodes are there supposed to be 3 nodes(sets) of readings - or are you saying each node has 3 parts?**
> 
> I'm just confused because when people reference the temps of there cpu it seems like they are referencing the one with the voltages instead of the one with all the cores in my case the node with the cores would be 40 idle 75 load while the cpu voltage temps start at 29 go up to 70 (these are Tdie the Tctl goes up to 103 [email protected] )


I've rearranged my sensors a little. You can see each node (or die, since threadripper has 2 seperate working dies) has 8 cores with individual power sensors, a Tctl thermal sensor, and a Tdie sensor which is derived from Tctl, then there is a SoC group of voltage, current, and power, then a group for CPU Core voltage, current, and power, and lastly a CPU Package power (Some I renamed to what you see being my best guess)


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Something interesting I notice, I am using LLC 8 on the Zenith. I notice that when running max load that Asus Aisuite is telling me the Vcore is going up to 1.46...Though HWINfo states 1.33
> 
> I set the Vcore in the BIOS at 1.369. Which reading is telling the truth between Aisuite and HWInfo ?
> 
> 
> 
> What you are likely seeing is the difference in Vcore to socket and Vcore used by the CPU as the LLC prevents the CPU Vcore droop by increasing Vcore to socket.
> 
> 
> 
> The Board Vcore is reporting higher than the CPU Vcore here. You can see I max out at 1.417 whereas the CPU stays steady at 1.344 the entire time. When LLC was off the CPU Vcore would droop under full load and the socket would see a consistent Vcore value inline with that set in the BIOS.
> 
> Unless I'm very wrong here that's my comprehension of the situation
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> What you are likely seeing is the difference in Vcore to socket and Vcore used by the CPU as the LLC prevents the CPU Vcore droop by increasing Vcore to socket.
> 
> 
> 
> The Board Vcore is reporting higher than the CPU Vcore here. You can see I max out at 1.417 whereas the CPU stays steady at 1.344 the entire time. When LLC was off the CPU Vcore would droop under full load and the socket would see a consistent Vcore value inline with that set in the BIOS.
> 
> Unless I'm very wrong here that's my comprehension of the situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience, the voltage directly above the DRAM voltage in your SS better reflects what LLC is doing. You can test this by setting 1 extreme LLC (with mild overclock *just in case* instead of balls to the wall), running a stress test, and monitoring temperatures and/or power consumption (bonus points if you use a kill-a-watt to monitor wall power), then setting the other extreme to see the difference. The hotter temperature LLC setting is the "stronger", higher voltage one. power figures from sensors may be scewed if you use an LLC setting other than AUTO for threadripper.
> 
> I know this is an ASUS thread, but throwing out there that asrock's LLC settings, out of the 5 settings, level 1 is the 'strongest' setting (no vdroop but hotter CPU/more power used) and level 5 is the 'weakest' setting (same vdroop as AUTO [plenty], but cooler CPU and less power used).
> 
> I would recommend using the 'weakest' setting on your board and increase voltage until you are uncomfortable with the high level of voltage, then start bumping LLC to be 'stronger'. If you can't stabilize the clock at all, bump back the clock 1 notch and start over. Weaker LLC is supposed to help prevent harmful transient voltage spikes when a strong CPU load suddenly stops. Having a stronger LLC causes the spikes to be relatively stronger since the voltage starts from a higher point.
> 
> give you an example, just ballparking transients
> 
> No LLC and 1.4v set -> 1.325v under extreme load -> stop load, 0.1v transient spike -> 1.425v for a moment -> idle to 1.4v
> High LLC and 1.4v set -> 1.4v under extreme load -> stop load, 0.12v transient spike (using more power) -> 1.52v for a moment -> idle to 1.4v
> 
> Really, just trust your system and dont worry about vdroop unless the drop is actually causing problems
Click to expand...

Very helpful, thanks to both of you. What I will do is disable LLC and rely on Vcore only and should I need LLC just to add stability I will go up the ladder until stability is found.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> As I cannot monitor my VRM temps from HWInfo...is there other software that will provide this reading ? I also have 2x140mm Exhaust fans on the top of my case, thinking it may be better to have them as an intake blowing down on VRMs
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest trying System Information Viewer (SIV) System Information Viewer
Click to expand...

Brill, I will give that a go ! Cheers.


----------



## Keith Myers

Give us an update on how you make out with SIV. I have been using SIV for about ten years now. RedRay is always fast to support new hardware on the market. If for some reason you still cannot get the VRM temps to show up, make sure you do a SAVE Local on your Threadripper system and send the two files to Ray for diagnosis. Likely you will get a fixed beta within a day or so.


----------



## Turok916

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turok916*
> 
> Anyone else has had an ACPI 15 error on windows event viewer? I'm having this before a system reboot (automatic), had happened all the nights when the pc is on (ryzen power plan). I update some stuff and will try again tonight.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> _The description for Event ID 56 from source Application Popup cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.
> 
> If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.
> 
> The following information was included with the event:
> 
> ACPI
> 15
> 
> the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table_
> 
> -
> -
> 
> 56
> 0
> 2
> 0
> 0
> 0x80000000000000
> 
> 909
> 
> System
> Threadripper
> 
> -
> 
> ACPI
> 15
> 000000000300280000000000380004C000000000380004C000000000000000000000000000000000


Guys 2 nights with out a reboot, updated vga drivers, the vga is kinda old so I installed the beta crimson drivers for this VGA waiting on Asus Strix Vega 64. ( non-whql-win10-64bit-radeon-software-crimson-relive-16.2.1-sep20 ) just in case any of you encounter this error.

edit: this was happening when idle overnight


----------



## Turok916

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> Hello friends.
> 
> I have a question regarding RAM for ThreadRipper.
> 
> I noticed that on the Zenith QVL, they have listed the G.Skill 32GB Trident Z 3200Mhz CL14 Quad Channel Kit there.
> 
> But unfortunately, this Trident Z RGB Kit is just an absurd when it comes to pricing and availability here.
> 
> Instead i found a G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200Mhz CL14 Kit here, of which i am planning to utilize. But for some reason, it is not listed on the QVL as the Trident Z Kit is.
> 
> Is this Ripjaws Kit the same as the Trident Z Kit but with no RGB? Or there is something else that i should know before buying it?


I have the 32 GB Trident Z 3200 Mhz CL 16 kit, and hasn't been to complicated, see my previous post with the steps to make the 4 sticks work (nothing fancy).

This kit is, in fact, Hynix but I haven't had problems with it, I thought my idle reboots where related to my ram but it seems it was the vga (driver related) I will update if I have more problems.

Regarding speed of the ram and timings here is some screenshots of the latest config (timing modified) is a 0.1 ns slower and some loss of bandwidth but really is not that terrible (coming from a DDR 500







)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turok916*
> 
> I have the 32 GB Trident Z 3200 Mhz CL 16 kit, and hasn't been to complicated, see my previous post with the steps to make the 4 sticks work (nothing fancy).
> 
> This kit is, in fact, Hynix but I haven't had problems with it, I thought my idle reboots where related to my ram but it seems it was the vga (driver related) I will update if I have more problems.
> 
> Regarding speed of the ram and timings here is some screenshots of the latest config (timing modified) is a 0.1 ns slower and some loss of bandwidth but really is not that terrible (coming from a DDR 500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Did you stress the gskill kit .. or did you just see if it booted

I have the same sticks but double the amount 8 of them - the xmp settings don't work though I have to drop to 2933 for the system to be stable


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> Give us an update on how you make out with SIV. I have been using SIV for about ten years now. RedRay is always fast to support new hardware on the market. If for some reason you still cannot get the VRM temps to show up, make sure you do a SAVE Local on your Threadripper system and send the two files to Ray for diagnosis. Likely you will get a fixed beta within a day or so.


It works great ! All temps shown and hardware reporting. Much better than HWInfo, at least for my needs.


----------



## gupsterg

Got RX VEGA 64 a few days ago. Been a bit busy with things to do full on testing. The ref cooler was not to my liking, I had ordered a WB at purchase time. So after ~30min of experiencing ref air cooler I swapped to WC







.

  

SuperPosition 4K optimized preset with ref cooler.



With WC.



Nice drops on all temps







. Experiencing some increased power draw and loop temps vs GTX 1080, the MSI EK X was boosting to ~1975MHz as "out of box". Enjoying FreeSync and driver panel seems like "home"







. I didn't get on with the nVidia driver panel TBH







.

Managed to get [email protected] running on TR, prior to engaging CPU slots I was seeing ~600/900K PPD at times for just VEGA. Now it seems as if I gain only ~300/400K







.



It seems when CPU slot is default for thread count [email protected] will fail to run, using a single slot with 16 threads I was seeing higher PPD, so defo gotta play with this. I'm seeing ~500W MAX from power plug for complete rig inc screen, so the Cooler Master V850 (Seasonic OE) seems more than ample with CPU/GPU stock.

Will be tinkering with VEGA and setting up some OC on it and 1950X.

@Flaxen Hegemony

+rep, linked your post in OP, thanks for share







.

@Ljugtomten

+rep, for highlighting how power outage could result in data loss with using ASUS RAM Cache II. Linked your post also in OP







.


----------



## Sicness

@gupsterg great setup, welcome to the TR + Vega club









Meanwhile, I've been trying to get Linux running on this rig but failed miserably. Several *buntu variants in different version (16.04.3, 17.04, 17.10) would always present me with a black screen on the first boot after installing. I tried nomodeset which helped me when encountering this issue before, not this time. Fedora 26 doesn't throw this issue at me, however, I can't get any driver for Vega installed, neither Mesa nor AMDGPU-Pro.

I also noticed the following errors, which appeared regardless of which distro and kernel I used:

Code:



Code:


-------------------------
8/23/17 9:30 PM -x399 kernel [19510.161819] dpc 0000:00:01.1:pcie010: DPC containment event, status:0x1f00 source:0x0000
8/23/17 9:30 PM -x399 kernel [19510.161833] pcieport 0000:00:01.1: AER: Corrected error received: id=0000
8/23/17 9:30 PM -x399 kernel [19510.161837] pcieport 0000:00:01.1: PCIe Bus Error: severity=Corrected, type=Data Link Layer, id=0009(Receiver ID)
8/23/17 9:30 PM -x399 kernel [19510.161840] pcieport 0000:00:01.1: device [1022:1453] error status/mask=00000040/00006000
8/23/17 9:30 PM -x399 kernel [19510.161842] pcieport 0000:00:01.1: [ 6] Bad TLP 
8/23/17 9:31 PM -x399 kernel [19539.323943] dpc 0000:00:01.1:pcie010: DPC containment event, status:0x1f00 source:0x0000
8/23/17 9:31 PM -x399 kernel [19539.323957] pcieport 0000:00:01.1: AER: Corrected error received: id=0000
8/23/17 9:31 PM -x399 kernel [19539.323961] pcieport 0000:00:01.1: PCIe Bus Error: severity=Corrected, type=Data Link Layer, id=0009(Receiver ID)
8/23/17 9:31 PM -x399 kernel [19539.323964] pcieport 0000:00:01.1: device [1022:1453] error status/mask=00000040/00006000
8/23/17 9:31 PM -x399 kernel [19539.323967] pcieport 0000:00:01.1: [ 6] Bad TLP 
8/23/17 9:42 PM -x399 kernel [20194.657679] dpc 0000:00:01.1:pcie010: DPC containment event, status:0x1f00 source:0x0000
8/23/17 9:42 PM -x399 kernel [20194.657692] pcieport 0000:00:01.1: AER: Corrected error received: id=0000
8/23/17 9:42 PM -x399 kernel [20194.657696] pcieport 0000:00:01.1: PCIe Bus Error: severity=Corrected, type=Data Link Layer, id=0009(Receiver ID)
8/23/17 9:42 PM -x399 kernel [20194.657699] pcieport 0000:00:01.1: device [1022:1453] error status/mask=00000040/00006000
8/23/17 9:42 PM -x399 kernel [20194.657702] pcieport 0000:00:01.1: [ 6] Bad TLP


----------



## Centrifugal

Hi all. I'd like to see if I can squeeze a few more MHz out of my G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3600 c17 4x16gb (samsung B-die) kit in my 1950X/ROG Zenith Extreme build. I've got it running at 3066Mhz c17 stable. 3200Mhz c16 boots but does not pass a stress test. I've never manually over clocked RAM before, so I'd be really grateful for any help. It is spec'd to run at 1.35v - I was thinking of just giving it a little extra voltage to try to get 3200Mhz stable. Is this safe? Can it damage the memory controller? How much extra voltage would you give? Thanks ?

EDIT: Ok, so I think I made a mistake - I think I was running 3200MHz at 1.2v by accident. I'm now testing 3200MHz C14 @1.35v and so far so good! Still interested in what can be done with RAM voltage for tweaking though


----------



## ENTERPRISE

So I am at 4.1Ghz Stable at Vcore 1.37 (LLC 2) and 1.1 Core Soc. I am not seeing if I can bring my RAM Up to Spec as it is rated at 3600Mhz so I would like to attain as close to that as possible, however when I am trying for 3466Mhz which seems to be what I should realistically expect with the 0801 BIOS, I am getting about 15mins into a Gooseberry Run and then BSOD with the IRQ_NOT_LESS_OR_ EQUAL which points to an unstable RAM setting.

Currently running Ram at timmings of 18-19-19-39

Currently running at 1.35V as per the specs of the RAM.

My RAM Kit: https://www.scan.co.uk/products/32gb-4x8gb-corsair-ddr4-vengeance-rgb-pc4-28800-3600-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-18-19-19-39-rgb-led-xmp

Will test at a lower speed but I wondered if there were an suggestions.


----------



## Turok916

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> Did you stress the gskill kit .. or did you just see if it booted
> 
> I have the same sticks but double the amount 8 of them - the xmp settings don't work though I have to drop to 2933 for the system to be stable


I have, and the kit has been like that (with some timings tweaking along the way) since I build up everything, but if you want/need after I finish some other stuff I can do some more testing to the kit, but I'm not seeing any stability problem with this kit so far, also coming from an old platform (Opteron 170) I haven't had the urge to OC this beast and I want to make totally sure that this is solid as a rock before any attempt, I'm trying to run it the most stock config right know.

After the idle problems fixed by the updated VGA driver the system has been up for 3 days and 15 hours, with mixed workloads.

If your kit works well with just 4 sticks maybe you need to wait for a newer Bios to get the 3200 MHz, I didn't go with a full kit (8 slots) because of the QVL list so few of them were marked to work using the 8 slots.

Let us know how it goes, also 2933 for the memories is not that bad in my opinion, yes you lost some bandwidth but are you using it at 100%? I will play it safe and be patient I think Asus should do some other Bios updates they can´t or shouldn't let us hanging with no more updates or improvements at the end this is like the pinnacle of TR boards, but in the other hand I'm still waiting on the Asus Strix Vega 64 to be released.









And also how are you setting your memories? did you check my post regarding the steps I did ? maybe you can try that ? or did you try it?

Regards and good luck!


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> It works great ! All temps shown and hardware reporting. Much better than HWInfo, at least for my needs.


That's great to hear. Everyone has their preferences. I prefer SIV probably because I have been using it a long time and much before HwInfo64 became available even. I hear a lot of comments that SIV is too hard to use. I think that it is because of the endless amounts of information that it provides about your system and its myriad configuration options. I think a lot of people just prefer HwInfo64's cookie-cutter menu layout. It offers customization too I realize but SIV takes up a lot less desktop real estate than the default HwInfo64 window. For my need for constant monitoring of cpu and gpu speeds and utilization, I like the fact that SIV gives me that information instantly in a glance. YMMV.


----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> It works great ! All temps shown and hardware reporting. Much better than HWInfo, at least for my needs.


have a download link?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLOWNCO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> It works great ! All temps shown and hardware reporting. Much better than HWInfo, at least for my needs.
> 
> 
> 
> have a download link?
Click to expand...

System Information Viewer


----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> System Information Viewer


got it thanks!


----------



## FlanK3r

Stable settings

__
https://flic.kr/p/CFS8Xu


I have old memory with Hynix chips, so RAM clocks are nothing special


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Stable settings
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/CFS8Xu
> 
> 
> I have old memory with Hynix chips, so RAM clocks are nothing special


Hey Michal! Ciro here







What an amazing CPU, what's the cooling? Are you rock solid?


----------



## FlanK3r

I tested it about 30 minutes in stress test (4074 MHz, vcore 1.35V). For my usage it is sufficient. But I know some people will not agree.
Im using AIO cooler Enermax TR4 Liquidtech 360. Im sure, Cinebench will be doable at 4150-4200 MHz







, I will try it tomorow for fun.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> I tested it about 30 minutes in stress test (4074 MHz, vcore 1.35V). For my usage it is sufficient. But I know some people will not agree.
> Im using AIO cooler Enermax TR4 Liquidtech 360. Im sure, Cinebench will be doable at 4150-4200 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I will try it tomorow for fun.


I would recommend you make sure it is Realbench stable and Gooseberry stable, this way you are less likely to run into issue. I thought I was bang up stable for the longest of times but issues cropped up and turned out what I thought was ok...was not even close.


----------



## gupsterg

@Sicness

Cheers chap for welcome!







. Nice to be on all RED team!

Noob here on Linux, will be trying it on TR/VEGA soon.

@ENTERPRISE

IMO you're gonna need more VDIMM than rated 1.35V of kit for 3466MHz.

TBH 3466MHz at CL18 most likely will not be as good as lower RAM frequency with tighter timings for most things IMO.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Sicness
> 
> Cheers chap for welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Nice to be on all RED team!
> 
> Noob here on Linux, will be trying it on TR/VEGA soon.


Effin' Linux noob here, too. Otherwise I'm sure I could've solved this









Looking forward to your findings.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Sicness
> 
> Cheers chap for welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Nice to be on all RED team!
> 
> Noob here on Linux, will be trying it on TR/VEGA soon.
> 
> @ENTERPRISE
> 
> IMO you're gonna need more VDIMM than rated 1.35V of kit for 3466MHz.
> 
> TBH 3466MHz at CL18 most likely will not be as good as lower RAM frequency with tighter timings for most things IMO.


Yeah I was thinking that last night, may take it to 1.37/1.4 and see if I can tighten the timings again.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Sicness
> 
> Cheers chap for welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Nice to be on all RED team!
> 
> Noob here on Linux, will be trying it on TR/VEGA soon.
> 
> @ENTERPRISE
> 
> IMO you're gonna need more VDIMM than rated 1.35V of kit for 3466MHz.
> 
> TBH 3466MHz at CL18 most likely will not be as good as lower RAM frequency with tighter timings for most things IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was thinking that last night, may take it to 1.37/1.4 and see if I can tighten the timings again.
Click to expand...

Well I have to say that getting to 3466Mhz is proving difficult. I have gone to 1.4v and it wont stay stable, get through about half of the RealBench and it crashed out.


----------



## Kyozon

@Stilt
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Sicness
> 
> Cheers chap for welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Nice to be on all RED team!
> 
> Noob here on Linux, will be trying it on TR/VEGA soon.
> 
> @ENTERPRISE
> 
> IMO you're gonna need more VDIMM than rated 1.35V of kit for 3466MHz.
> 
> TBH 3466MHz at CL18 most likely will not be as good as lower RAM frequency with tighter timings for most things IMO.


Hello, would you happen to know what could be causing Lower Read Speeds than Write/Copy on the AIDA64 Benchmark? ThreadRipper 1950X/Zenith Extreme BIOS 0701/G.Skill Ripjaws V CL14 3200 (4x8) 32GB Kit.

Thanks.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> @Stilt
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Sicness
> 
> Cheers chap for welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Nice to be on all RED team!
> 
> Noob here on Linux, will be trying it on TR/VEGA soon.
> 
> @ENTERPRISE
> 
> IMO you're gonna need more VDIMM than rated 1.35V of kit for 3466MHz.
> 
> TBH 3466MHz at CL18 most likely will not be as good as lower RAM frequency with tighter timings for most things IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, would you happen to know what could be causing Lower Read Speeds than Write/Copy on the AIDA64 Benchmark? ThreadRipper 1950X/Zenith Extreme BIOS 0701/G.Skill Ripjaws V CL14 3200 (4x8) 32GB Kit.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

Any reason you are using an old BIOS ?


----------



## VileLasagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> @gupsterg great setup, welcome to the TR + Vega club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, I've been trying to get Linux running on this rig but failed miserably. Several *buntu variants in different version (16.04.3, 17.04, 17.10) would always present me with a black screen on the first boot after installing. I tried nomodeset which helped me when encountering this issue before, not this time. Fedora 26 doesn't throw this issue at me, however, I can't get any driver for Vega installed, neither Mesa nor AMDGPU-Pro.
> 
> I also noticed the following errors, which appeared regardless of which distro and kernel I used:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> -------------------------
> 8/23/17 9:42 PM -x399 kernel [20194.657679] dpc 0000:00:01.1:pcie010: DPC containment event, status:0x1f00 source:0x0000
> 8/23/17 9:42 PM -x399 kernel [20194.657692] pcieport 0000:00:01.1: AER: Corrected error received: id=0000
> 8/23/17 9:42 PM -x399 kernel [20194.657696] pcieport 0000:00:01.1: PCIe Bus Error: severity=Corrected, type=Data Link Layer, id=0009(Receiver ID)
> 8/23/17 9:42 PM -x399 kernel [20194.657699] pcieport 0000:00:01.1: device [1022:1453] error status/mask=00000040/00006000
> 8/23/17 9:42 PM -x399 kernel [20194.657702] pcieport 0000:00:01.1: [ 6] Bad TLP


Well, I don't have a Vega, my TR4 rig is still in several boxes rather than just the one and I'm pretty outwardly an Ubuntu hater but let's see if I can try and help you find the right direction to go to:

When you say mesa, do you mean the standard AMDGPU open stack driver?
If you fall back to unaccelerated old fbdev do you get output?

Because one of the reasons I'm an Ubuntu hater is that most of its packages predate the discovery of electricity and all its wondrous properties (such as the ability to trick rocks into thinking). So the very first thing I would do (assuming running back to my comfort zone in Arch is out of the question) would be to try and build an up-to-date version of AMDGPU from source.
Being not an Ubuntu user as long as I can avoid it (which sadly isn't always) I don't know if the AMDGPU package is supposed to be working but I would not be at all surprised if whatever version is up there actually predates Vega and you're getting trouble because of that.
nomodeset is the thing I'd try even before that, but as you've gone that route already I think we're in the clear here.

Regarding the errors you're getting, it seems that there is some comunication issue between the CPU and the GPU.
I've found a thread where someone else was dealing with this. Maybe it'll help

If you're just installing "a distro" and have no strong feelings for Ubuntu, I'd suggest trying a rolling distro instead such as some Arch descendant (or plain Arch if you're comfortable enough getting it up, as it's a bit daunting if you happen to be a beginner) or for what to me is what Ubuntu wants to be and fail, OpenSuSE has a rolling variant as well, might be worth checking it out.


----------



## Kyozon

I think it is the one i found on the ASUS website. Is there a newer version? Thanks.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> I think it is the one i found on the ASUS website. Is there a newer version? Thanks.


Check the first post and get hold of BIOS 0801.


----------



## Kyozon

After installing the G.Skill Quad Channel Kit, my Numbers on AIDA increased by a factor of 2x+, from my previous G.Skill Dual Channel Kit, Cinebench also Increased.

But my FireStrike Physics Score went down to less than 13000, from the previous 28500+ i had.

I have also tried to run multiple times, same results, around 40 FPSish during the test. Stock - 3800Mhz-4000Mhz all the same results as well.

The RAM Kit is the G.Skill RipJaws V 3200 CL14 (4x8), and the previous Dual Channel Kit was a G.Skill Trident Z F43400C16D-(2x8) - Running the Stilt 3200Mhz Fast Preset on the BIOS.

Same results on the BIOS 0701 and the 0801.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VileLasagna*
> 
> Well, I don't have a Vega, my TR4 rig is still in several boxes rather than just the one and I'm pretty outwardly an Ubuntu hater but let's see if I can try and help you find the right direction to go to:
> 
> When you say mesa, do you mean the standard AMDGPU open stack driver?
> If you fall back to unaccelerated old fbdev do you get output?
> 
> Because one of the reasons I'm an Ubuntu hater is that most of its packages predate the discovery of electricity and all its wondrous properties (such as the ability to trick rocks into thinking). So the very first thing I would do (assuming running back to my comfort zone in Arch is out of the question) would be to try and build an up-to-date version of AMDGPU from source.
> Being not an Ubuntu user as long as I can avoid it (which sadly isn't always) I don't know if the AMDGPU package is supposed to be working but I would not be at all surprised if whatever version is up there actually predates Vega and you're getting trouble because of that.
> nomodeset is the thing I'd try even before that, but as you've gone that route already I think we're in the clear here.
> 
> Regarding the errors you're getting, it seems that there is some comunication issue between the CPU and the GPU.
> I've found a thread where someone else was dealing with this. Maybe it'll help
> 
> If you're just installing "a distro" and have no strong feelings for Ubuntu, I'd suggest trying a rolling distro instead such as some Arch descendant (or plain Arch if you're comfortable enough getting it up, as it's a bit daunting if you happen to be a beginner) or for what to me is what Ubuntu wants to be and fail, OpenSuSE has a rolling variant as well, might be worth checking it out.


Thanks for your kind offer to help. To elaborate on my situation - I have by no means strong feelings for Ubuntu. I was using it's derivates (Xubuntu, mostly) because it's friendly for bloody noobs like me. apt is fairly easy, its size makes it easy to find solutions for. It has lots of repos with drivers, easy kernel updating, etc. All with GUI that appeals to the bloody noob that is yours truly. As I mentioned, I tried Fedora 26 too, but couldn't get past using the dnf gui to install the Mesa drivers (by which I mean the AMDGPU open source driver), only to find that the install somehow wouldn't stick and upon reboot I'm back to software mode. I got graphical output on one of my displays but no hardware acceleration or graphical output on my secondary display.

I'm aware that Arch is beloved by the more advanced Linux users these days, like Gentoo was about 15 years ago. I haven't tried it yet as I understood it's nowhere near as easy to setup and maintain as *buntu and Mint. I looked into OpenSuse before and may try that again. Is there a particular reason as to why you would recommend the rolling release (Tumbleweed) over Leap?

As for the link you shared, I found that too, but to my (limited) understanding, _pci=nommconf_ surpresses the error rather than fixing it.


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> After installing the G.Skill Quad Channel Kit, my Numbers on AIDA increased by a factor of 2x+, from my previous G.Skill Dual Channel Kit, Cinebench also Increased.
> 
> But my FireStrike Physics Score went down to less than 13000, from the previous 28500+ i had.
> 
> I have also tried to run multiple times, same results, around 40 FPSish during the test. Stock - 3800Mhz-4000Mhz all the same results as well.
> 
> The RAM Kit is the G.Skill RipJaws V 3200 CL14 (4x8), and the previous Dual Channel Kit was a G.Skill Trident Z F43400C16D-(2x8) - Running the Stilt 3200Mhz Fast Preset on the BIOS.
> 
> Same results on the BIOS 0701 and the 0801.


Wait wait wait. 28500 Physics score on the 1950X? With dual channel? Really?


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> Wait wait wait. 28500 Physics score on the 1950X? With dual channel? Really?


I get 28K with quad channel, not tried with dual...


----------



## Kyozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> Wait wait wait. 28500 Physics score on the 1950X? With dual channel? Really?


Here is a comparison between my Previous Dual Channel Score with the Updated Quad Channel Score. I am not sure what could be going wrong. I have also tested individual CPU Test a couple of times, haven't uploaded them. On different Clocks, but the results remains the same.

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13933607/fs/13999818


----------



## VileLasagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> I'm aware that Arch is beloved by the more advanced Linux users these days, like Gentoo was about 15 years ago. I haven't tried it yet as I understood it's nowhere near as easy to setup and maintain as *buntu and Mint. I looked into OpenSuse before and may try that again. Is there a particular reason as to why you would recommend the rolling release (Tumbleweed) over Leap?
> 
> As for the link you shared, I found that too, but to my (limited) understanding, _pci=nommconf_ surpresses the error rather than fixing it.


Regarding Arch: It is my distro of choice for several reasons. If you like Linux and want to get deeper into it, I'd say go for it. But you'll probably struggle a bit with installation and getting everything up and running at first. When it comes to maintaning, I think it's almost unfair how solid it's always been to me when It's a rolling distro, but at this point in time I guess I am fairly apt at digging around so don't be afraid not to take this offer to join the dark side =P.
Regardless of whether this is something for you or not, always worth checking Arch's wiki for general information on linux-related things. It's really the best place I've found

And the reason I've recommended a rolling release is, well, because it's rolling. Your issue is that you have basically the newest hardware available for end-users and seem to be struggling with drivers. So the way I see it, you are likely to be better served by a rolling release as you're (and me as soon as my own TR4 rig is up) more likely to want to be up-to-date with libraries, applications and drivers.
Vega drivers in particular seem to be evolving pretty fast. From what I heard, if I was on Vega right now myself I'd probably be building the driver from Git, given how much work seems to be going into it these days. A rolling distro will be a middle-of-the-road solution where you're not going that crazy but you're still keeping up to date with all of this.
As a quick comparison, xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu for Ubuntu Xenial (my nemesis) is at version 1.1.0-1. For Arch, the equivalent stable package is 1.4.0-1. OpenSuSE's rolling flavour, tumbleweed, has 1.4.0.
Will be similar history with kernel and kernel modules.

If you want to be in a "cosier" distro, more user friendly with install and config, I personally always had good experiences with SuSE and strongly recommend it. It's also really big and well supported, many community repositories.... Arch is my poison of choice but I've also heard good things of one of its descendants, Antergos, which is a less bare experience than having to install Arch itself from the ground up (Arch install basically dumps you in a terminal and goes "Well, here you go, here's your package manager, here's your disk paritioner... Have fun installing your system!"). Can't really speak for other distros in this niche because after Arch stole me from SuSE it's been rough for other distros to try and tempt me away from it.

Finally. That Kernel parameter I think it does solve the problem, it's just that possibly it's not an ideal solution as it changes the way you're communicating to the GPU


----------



## Kyozon

Is there something that i can do in order to increase this Read Speed?

Even when the RAM is at Stock, my Read Speed seems to be a little bit off when compared to the Write and Copy.

My SoC is current on 1.175V and the RAM at 1.4V. - Overclocking Enhancement is On.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> Is there something that i can do in order to increase this Read Speed?
> 
> Even when the RAM is at Stock, my Read Speed seems to be a little bit off when compared to the Write and Copy.
> 
> My SoC is current on 1.175V and the RAM at 1.4V. - Overclocking Enhancement is On.


Take the Overclocking Enhancement off, at least that is what is generally advised when manually overclocking. As for your speeds I am not completely sure, If you are running at stock then the voltage to your RAM and SOC should be sufficient and I would not deem that as the cause from my experience.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Yeah I was thinking that last night, may take it to 1.37/1.4 and see if I can tighten the timings again.


1.4V is about max I'm happy to give for everyday use. RAM is just to crazy priced to kill it, yeah I have read they can take more voltage but not for me







. I'd just lower frequency and tighten up, in the past 3333MHz tight only has needed 1.375V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Well I have to say that getting to 3466Mhz is proving difficult. I have gone to 1.4v and it wont stay stable, get through about half of the RealBench and it crashed out.


Besides VDIMM you may need to play with SOC/VCORE. Some CPUs tend to need a little more juice as RAM is pushed harder, even when CPU OC did not change. Out of 3x R7 1700 and 1x R7 1800X only 1x run 3466MHz C15, 3x 3500MHz C16, pretty much all did 3333MHz C14. I have another R7 1800X sealed back from RMA, not had time to test yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> Wait wait wait. 28500 Physics score on the 1950X? With dual channel? Really?


I get 26-27K regular on 1950X with DC. 3x VEGA + 3x GTX 1080 3DM FS.


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> Is there something that i can do in order to increase this Read Speed?
> 
> Even when the RAM is at Stock, my Read Speed seems to be a little bit off when compared to the Write and Copy.
> 
> My SoC is current on 1.175V and the RAM at 1.4V. - Overclocking Enhancement is On.


Thats just the nature of the beast with UMA mode (Distributed). If you change the setting to go NUMA mode (Local, or might be called "Channel" for memory interleaving in UEFI), you will greatly increase AIDA64 memory read, copy, and lower latency significantly, but obviously will change the performance of applications depending on how fast or wide they like their RAM access. Arma 3 is an example of a game that has a large impact on performance. In a multiplayer roleplay server with about 70 people, I got about 43FPS with UMA mode. It went up to 57 in NUMA. It likes fast access to RAM.

Heres an example with NUMA mode and only 3333 RAM speed.


BTW, if you are into timing tuning, the tertiary timings have a HUGE impact on sequential read/write and will help scores a ton. Look at tRDWR, tWRRD, tWRWRSC and tRDRDSC (should be 1), and tWRWRSD and tRDRDSD. tWRWRDD and tRDRDDD have no effect if you only run 1 DIMM per channel [4 DIMMs total] since they designate sequential read/write commands from 1 DIMM to another on a different channel.

Also you might be super lucky if you can get 3600 to run completely stable on TR. 3333 seems to be the floor for maximum RAM speeds. Anything above is tricky to get stable. Sure, it'll POST and load an OS but you'll probably get random errors and crashes here and there. If you don't, good on you. I would run a stability program to be sure though.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VileLasagna*
> 
> If you want to be in a "cosier" distro, more user friendly with install and config, I personally always had good experiences with SuSE and strongly recommend it. It's also really big and well supported, many community repositories.... Arch is my poison of choice but I've also heard good things of one of its descendants, Antergos, which is a less bare experience than having to install Arch itself from the ground up (Arch install basically dumps you in a terminal and goes "Well, here you go, here's your package manager, here's your disk paritioner... Have fun installing your system!"). Can't really speak for other distros in this niche because after Arch stole me from SuSE it's been rough for other distros to try and tempt me away from it.
> 
> Finally. That Kernel parameter I think it does solve the problem, it's just that possibly it's not an ideal solution as it changes the way you're communicating to the GPU


Thanks again for your input. I installed openSUSE Tumbleweed today. While I encountered no issues during install, after rebooting and GRUB I ran into the same PCIe errors again. They keep going on forever. I understand I would need to change kernel parameters to fix this, but how, if I can't even make it into the OS? Is that something I could use as boot parameter in GRUB?



Edit: Tried to adjust the boot parameters to include pci=nommconf. The errors are gone, now all I get is a black screen with a blinking cursor.


----------



## nycgtr

Good news Watercool will be making VRM blocks for the Zenith


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Good news Watercool will be making VRM blocks for the Zenith


Sauce? I am desperate for news from watercool


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> Sauce? I am desperate for news from watercool


It's on their twitter. I asked them on twitter and was told they will fit it into the schedule to make VRM blocks for zenith and apex.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Yeah I was thinking that last night, may take it to 1.37/1.4 and see if I can tighten the timings again.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.4V is about max I'm happy to give for everyday use. RAM is just to crazy priced to kill it, yeah I have read they can take more voltage but not for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd just lower frequency and tighten up, in the past 3333MHz tight only has needed 1.375V.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Well I have to say that getting to 3466Mhz is proving difficult. I have gone to 1.4v and it wont stay stable, get through about half of the RealBench and it crashed out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Besides VDIMM you may need to play with SOC/VCORE. Some CPUs tend to need a little more juice as RAM is pushed harder, even when CPU OC did not change. Out of 3x R7 1700 and 1x R7 1800X only 1x run 3466MHz C15, 3x 3500MHz C16, pretty much all did 3333MHz C14. I have another R7 1800X sealed back from RMA, not had time to test yet.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> Wait wait wait. 28500 Physics score on the 1950X? With dual channel? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get 26-27K regular on 1950X with DC. 3x VEGA + 3x GTX 1080 3DM FS.
Click to expand...

Yeah I have been playing with Soc as well, I have opted to go for 3200Mhz and tighten up the timings, fingers crossed I can get that stable with 4.1Ghz on the CPU.


----------



## VileLasagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> I installed openSUSE Tumbleweed today. While I encountered no issues during install, after rebooting and GRUB I ran into the same PCIe errors again.
> Tried to adjust the boot parameters to include pci=nommconf. The errors are gone, now all I get is a black screen with a blinking cursor.


So no other output? No login, no boot manager, no init output? Did you try switching to a different terminal (Ctrl+Alt+F3/4/5)? If not, then I'm out of immediate ideas and would need to look for specific vega issues


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VileLasagna*
> 
> So no other output? No login, no boot manager, no init output? Did you try switching to a different terminal (Ctrl+Alt+F3/4/5)? If not, then I'm out of immediate ideas and would need to look for specific vega issues


Correct. What did work however was removing _splash=quiet_ and adding _nomodeset_ and _pci=nommconf_. This gets me as far as I got with Fedora, a desktop but no hardware accelerated graphics. It's not much but it's way more than I got earlier


----------



## VileLasagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> Correct. What did work however was removing _splash=quiet_ and adding _nomodeset_ and _pci=nommconf_. This gets me as far as I got with Fedora, a desktop but no hardware accelerated graphics. It's not much but it's way more than I got earlier


_nosplash_ is a good one to make default, imo.
_nomodeset_ I don't remember having issue on the AMD side, this is odd. Maybe checking the relevant section on Arch Wiki's page on AMDGPU. Seems to be some related thing, though they don't mention anything vega-specific.

And regarding _pci=nommconf_ that's something I've never had to deal with so best of luck with your googlefu going forward. But it does seem like it shouldn't disable hardware accel, though it does look like something that could impact your performance


----------



## nycgtr

Chatting with bitspower trying to get the fin array size, don't think they guy understands what I am asking. So i just started talking to him in Chinese. Hopefully it helps lol. Will post any info I get.

Got it

Bitspower fin array size for the cpu cold plate is 42mmx30mm

142 USD total shipped to USA.


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Chatting with bitspower trying to get the fin array size, don't think they guy understands what I am asking. So i just started talking to him in Chinese. Hopefully it helps lol. Will post any info I get.
> 
> Got it
> 
> Bitspower fin array size for the cpu cold plate is 42mmx30mm
> 
> 142 USD total shipped to USA.


Le Sigh, just spent $173 on my Swiftech, which was $230 AUD


----------



## VileLasagna

Well, if you take the Raystorm as a baseline, the fins tack on that one is about 53x50.
So my initial stance for that block is "somewhat wary", as it's more or less the size of the one we're not too keen on rather than the one that seems to be giving out the better results.

Being in NZ I feel your pain tho. I preordered a full cover from EK but considering cancelling that order today and really hoping Watercool do come through on their promise of a VRM block later on

Still kinda hard as good info on these is still pretty scarce. I didn't find much other than the articles by HardOCP and wasn't too inspired by the amount of info they presented. (unless there's more buried in the history of this thread which I very much did not have time to go back and check and probably won't do until after I've actually got my TR4 system up)


----------



## Bartouille

I'm having problems with my front panel usb. They're not working at all. Front panel is USB 3.0 and I connected it to U31G1_910, which is USB 3.1 Gen 1. It should be backwards compatible right? I already installed chipset drivers.

Manual says "Ensure to install the related driver to fully use the USB 3.1 Gen 1 ports under Windows 7". Any idea where I can find those? I assume it's some 3rd party usb controller, probably ASMedia.


----------



## mayan50

Can someone help me on my fans and rad configuration, pretty please?

I have a brand new build, haven't even powered it up yet.

1950x on Zenith Extreme

128gb GSkill Ram

Only a single EVGA GTX1050 (I'm not a gamer, this is for heavy statistical analysis work)

Case is a MeanIT 4pm Cube case

So here we go (and I realize I'm going overboard on the fans)...

I've mounted the Enermax Liqtech TR4 240 on the front of the case behind 2 TT Riing Plus 12 RGB, 120mm fans (intake). And these sit beside 2 more of these fans).

I have 4 more TT Riing Plus fans mounted on the top of the case as exhaust

And 1 120mm fan at the back as exhaust (at present this is plugged into CHA_FAN1 due to proximity)

Questions:

1. Should the Enermax be plugged into CPU_FAN header?

2. Where should the 2 associated fans be plugged (I was thinking merging them with a splitter into CPU_OPT, but the manual suggests H_AMP_PUMP should be involved.

3. I am planning to use the EXT_FAN controller, which fans should these drive.

4. I'd really prefer to keep them all running off of the mobo, it not only for Aura control.

Thoughts? Thanks much!!!!


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VileLasagna*
> 
> Well, if you take the Raystorm as a baseline, the fins tack on that one is about 53x50.
> So my initial stance for that block is "somewhat wary", as it's more or less the size of the one we're not too keen on rather than the one that seems to be giving out the better results.
> 
> Being in NZ I feel your pain tho. I preordered a full cover from EK but considering cancelling that order today and really hoping Watercool do come through on their promise of a VRM block later on
> 
> Still kinda hard as good info on these is still pretty scarce. I didn't find much other than the articles by HardOCP and wasn't too inspired by the amount of info they presented. (unless there's more buried in the history of this thread which I very much did not have time to go back and check and probably won't do until after I've actually got my TR4 system up)


The EK fin stack is 32.5mm square. The Bits power stack has about 19 percent more surface area and since it is rectangular it should cover the dies on the chip, just not the whole heat spreader. It has the potential to work very well unlike the EK that leaves half of each die without fin coverage.

All theoretical until someone buys one, but I think the bits power will beat out the EK with ease, and sit somewhere between the EK and the XSPC. A 2-3 degree rise for the benefit of a full cover block is a pretty good compromise.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> The EK fin stack is 32.5mm square. The Bits power stack has about 19 percent more surface area and since it is rectangular it should cover the dies on the chip, just not the whole heat spreader. It has the potential to work very well unlike the EK that leaves half of each die without fin coverage.
> 
> All theoretical until someone buys one, but I think the bits power will beat out the EK with ease, and sit somewhere between the EK and the XSPC. A 2-3 degree rise for the benefit of a full cover block is a pretty good compromise.


Well the price I was giving via support chat didn't match up with the price in my cart lol. I have the order it came out to 202 USD. somehow shipping via chat was dramatically lower for the same destination. I will have to take it up with them before giving my money. If it all pans out I should have both MBs.







If they aren't going to budge then I probably wont get it but I will get the gaming 7 one if they make one. Spent way too much on tr blocks as is.


----------



## thepregnantgod

I sold my 6900k and X99 mobo for a 1950x and Zenith ROG.

However, I can't find a guide on how to overclock this beast. Despite this thread coming up when I search, I've yet to find a guide that steps how to change things in the BIOS which is foreign to me.

Gigabyte has a manual but their bios is very different from ours. Anyone have a guide?


----------



## laicheas

_Edit: Tried to adjust the boot parameters to include pci=nommconf. The errors are gone, now all I get is a black screen with a blinking cursor.
Edited by Sicness - 10/31/17 at 7:56am
_

..this is a problem with the PCIe ASPM (power save). The propper append string would be " pcie_aspm=off". This makes the error messages go away but increases the power consumption.

If you don't have access to the system just boot with a stick, mount the partition hosting the grub/lilo/whatever config and append the above string.

BR


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thepregnantgod*
> 
> I sold my 6900k and X99 mobo for a 1950x and Zenith ROG.
> 
> However, I can't find a guide on how to overclock this beast. Despite this thread coming up when I search, I've yet to find a guide that steps how to change things in the BIOS which is foreign to me.
> 
> Gigabyte has a manual but their bios is very different from ours. Anyone have a guide?


There's no guide that I know of for Zenith. I've used gigabyte's guide + what worked on Ryzen.


----------



## Mumak

FYI - in HWiNFO v5.60 I have revamped SVI TFN reporting for TR, which should now provide more accurate data for CPU and SoC rails (currents, powers).
Also don't be surprised that some of the CPU-related values (core powers, etc) have now moved to Node1. This is because Node0 is responsible for SoC and Node1 for CPU/core. So it's intentional.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> FYI - in HWiNFO v5.60 I have revamped SVI TFN reporting for TR, which should now provide more accurate data for CPU and SoC rails (currents, powers).
> Also don't be surprised that some of the CPU-related values (core powers, etc) have now moved to Node1. This is because Node0 is responsible for SoC and Node1 for CPU/core. So it's intentional.


That is great news thanks !


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> FYI - in HWiNFO v5.60 I have revamped SVI TFN reporting for TR, which should now provide more accurate data for CPU and SoC rails (currents, powers).
> Also don't be surprised that some of the CPU-related values (core powers, etc) have now moved to Node1. This is because Node0 is responsible for SoC and Node1 for CPU/core. So it's intentional.


Sorry to report v5.60.3280 sends the SIO nuts and I have multiple fan headers stuck for PWM







.

I have repeated tested it 3x, I'm back on v5.59.3270, any prior release no issues as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayan50*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help me on my fans and rad configuration, pretty please?
> 
> I have a brand new build, haven't even powered it up yet.
> 
> 1950x on Zenith Extreme
> 
> 128gb GSkill Ram
> 
> Only a single EVGA GTX1050 (I'm not a gamer, this is for heavy statistical analysis work)
> 
> Case is a MeanIT 4pm Cube case
> 
> So here we go (and I realize I'm going overboard on the fans)...
> 
> I've mounted the Enermax Liqtech TR4 240 on the front of the case behind 2 TT Riing Plus 12 RGB, 120mm fans (intake). And these sit beside 2 more of these fans).
> 
> I have 4 more TT Riing Plus fans mounted on the top of the case as exhaust
> 
> And 1 120mm fan at the back as exhaust (at present this is plugged into CHA_FAN1 due to proximity)
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1. Should the Enermax be plugged into CPU_FAN header?
> 
> 2. Where should the 2 associated fans be plugged (I was thinking merging them with a splitter into CPU_OPT, but the manual suggests H_AMP_PUMP should be involved.
> 
> 3. I am planning to use the EXT_FAN controller, which fans should these drive.
> 
> 4. I'd really prefer to keep them all running off of the mobo, it not only for Aura control.
> 
> Thoughts? Thanks much!!!!


Reading the specs on Enermax web page the pump uses 0.4A. The 120mm fans included with AIO, each use 0.3A.

AFAIK all headers are 1A apart from W_Pump+ and H_AMP, which are 3A. So you could run pump from any header. You could use Y-Splitter for fans.

You can use EXT_FAN controller to drive which ever fans you want, AFAIK 1A again. You can control all headers from UEFI and set as you want, only CPU_FAN / CPU_OPT share settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thepregnantgod*
> 
> I sold my 6900k and X99 mobo for a 1950x and Zenith ROG.
> 
> However, I can't find a guide on how to overclock this beast. Despite this thread coming up when I search, I've yet to find a guide that steps how to change things in the BIOS which is foreign to me.
> 
> Gigabyte has a manual but their bios is very different from ours. Anyone have a guide?


This was guide based on C6H, TR/ZE is pretty similar. Some options are also within my Ryzen thread, which are used on ZE as well. I will try to knock something up to place in OP.


----------



## thepregnantgod

How do I setup a hardware raid in the bios? If I leave my two SSDs in AHCI mode they show up in BIOS. Once I enable RAID, they disappear and there's no place to enable RAID as I'm used to with intel boards.


----------



## VileLasagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laicheas*
> 
> _Edit: Tried to adjust the boot parameters to include pci=nommconf. The errors are gone, now all I get is a black screen with a blinking cursor.
> Edited by Sicness - 10/31/17 at 7:56am
> _
> 
> ..this is a problem with the PCIe ASPM (power save). The propper append string would be " pcie_aspm=off". This makes the error messages go away but increases the power consumption.
> 
> If you don't have access to the system just boot with a stick, mount the partition hosting the grub/lilo/whatever config and append the above string.
> 
> BR


Just making sure Sicness gets a poke for this potentially useful reply =P.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thepregnantgod*
> 
> How do I setup a hardware raid in the bios? If I leave my two SSDs in AHCI mode they show up in BIOS. Once I enable RAID, they disappear and there's no place to enable RAID as I'm used to with intel boards.


My Zenith is still confined to its box thanks to me still not having any cooling for my 1920X but my experience with previous AMD boards (GBT and ASUS) was that there was a separate RAID configuration utility. I assume that's what you're looking for


----------



## ReHWolution

I successfully installed an Eisblock XPX on my 1950X/ZE, and with a 4 GHz/1.35v (LLC L2) I hit a maximum of 62 C with a Amb. T of 23 °C. 480/60 rad, Eisbecher 250, D5 pump. 32 GB 3200 MHz, The Stilt 3200 Safe preset. I'm amazed by the temps, despite the huuuuge power consumption.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sorry to report v5.60.3280 sends the SIO nuts and I have multiple fan headers stuck for PWM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have repeated tested it 3x, I'm back on v5.59.3270, any prior release no issues as well.


Hm, what exactly happens there? I'm wondering as there were no changes that could cause such problems.


----------



## Sicness

@laicheas
Thanks for this! I'll try this when I find some time to tinker again









@VileLasagna
Thanks to you too, appreciate the poke


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Hm, what exactly happens there? I'm wondering as there were no changes that could cause such problems.


Thanks for info







.

I made 2 changes only yesterday to my rig. VRM Fan header settings in UEFI, to disable stop/start. Changed to HWINFO v5.60.3280. I noted fans/pump got stuck on max PWM, I then undid each change. Reverting to v5.59.3270 solved it.

Unfortunately for the instances that occurred of issue I had not been using logging. First when I noticed it fans downed speed as usual, once rig was not under load. The water pump was pulsing up to full speed and down. This was not just in monitoring. I could see in the reservoir the surface of water settling and unsettling as the pulses happened. Next instance after a reboot and rerun was where the headers stuck to a high PWM and did not come down as T_Sensor lowered. I use a water temp sensor in loop to control fans/pump via UEFI.

I have been rerunning testing today, so far ~1hr [email protected], now some bionic. I have been unloading rig at times, so far the issue has not reoccurred.

The rig since being built and having used the various versions of HWINFO has been fine







. So don't really know why I saw what I did yesterday







. If a repeat of issues happen I will let you know







. OS has no ASUS SW so far, I only use HWINFO (as usual







).


----------



## av8tor2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thepregnantgod*
> 
> How do I setup a hardware raid in the bios? If I leave my two SSDs in AHCI mode they show up in BIOS. Once I enable RAID, they disappear and there's no place to enable RAID as I'm used to with intel boards.


Here is a good video about setting up the RAID on TR. He didn't set up one as a boot drive, but it still has some good information in the video.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Thanks for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I made 2 changes only yesterday to my rig. VRM Fan header settings in UEFI, to disable stop/start. Changed to HWINFO v5.60.3280. I noted fans/pump got stuck on max PWM, I then undid each change. Reverting to v5.59.3270 solved it.
> 
> Unfortunately for the instances that occurred of issue I had not been using logging. First when I noticed it fans downed speed as usual, once rig was not under load. The water pump was pulsing up to full speed and down. This was not just in monitoring. I could see in the reservoir the surface of water settling and unsettling as the pulses happened. Next instance after a reboot and rerun was where the headers stuck to a high PWM and did not come down as T_Sensor lowered. I use a water temp sensor in loop to control fans/pump via UEFI.
> 
> I have been rerunning testing today, so far ~1hr [email protected], now some bionic. I have been unloading rig at times, so far the issue has not reoccurred.
> 
> The rig since being built and having used the various versions of HWINFO has been fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So don't really know why I saw what I did yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If a repeat of issues happen I will let you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . OS has no ASUS SW so far, I only use HWINFO (as usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Well, it might be some conflict in EC access, but I don't think this is related to the latest version, rather a generic problem. But it depends on what exactly happens there and which fan header is it (W_PUMP?).


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Well, it might be some conflict in EC access, but I don't think this is related to the latest version, rather a generic problem. But it depends on what exactly happens there and which fan header is it (W_PUMP?).


As CPU_FAN, CPU_OPT and W_PUMP+ don't allow a differing temperature source I don't use it for WC HW. I use CHA_FAN1, CHA_FAN2 and H_AMP for PWM only. HW is molex powered.

CHA_FAN1 > 3x AC F12 PWM
CHA_FAN2> 3x AC F12 PWM
H_AMP > EK D5 PWM

CPU_FAN I use for power/PWM to a Silent Wings 3 140mm, used as chassis exhaust, set to 100% PWM constant as only 1K RPM.

Did ~3hrs Bionic with HWINFO v5.60.3280, all well. Now updated to latest AMD driver v17.11.1, doing Bionic again.

Perhaps it was freak gremlin to do with EC yesterday







, would be 1st time that I've noted it. I will continue to use v5.60.328







.


----------



## Spartann117

Hey guys. So I'm sort of getting this whiny noise coming from the motherboard. The type of noise doctors use to check if your hearing is ok. I'm assuming it's coming from the heat sink fan that covers the nvme ssd. Can anyone tell me what the name of this fan is in the bios so that I could maybe try lowering the speed to see if maybe that's the issue? Or, if anyone else had this situation, can you tell me how you fixed it?


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartann117*
> 
> Hey guys. So I'm sort of getting this whiny noise coming from the motherboard. The type of noise doctors use to check if your hearing is ok. *I'm assuming it's coming from the heat sink fan that covers the nvme ssd*. Can anyone tell me what the name of this fan is in the bios so that I could maybe try lowering the speed to see if maybe that's the issue? Or, if anyone else had this situation, can you tell me how you fixed it?


This board does not have any fan on the SSD cover, you must mean the fan under the I/O shroud?

Anyway, it should be named "COV Fan" I believe. Initially that fan was very loud but then Asus updated(bios) the default fan curve and it is much better. You can raise the lower temperature limit, try 65c.


----------



## wolfeagle1873

New build won't boot no display three quick beeps
Code AO on MB led display and nothing else
Tr4 1950
128 gb CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 128GB (8 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2800 (PC4 22400) Desktop Memory Model CMD128GX4M8B2800C14
1 SAMSUNG 960 EVO M.2 500GB NVMe
4 MSI Gaming GeForce GTX 1070 8GB GDDR5 SLI DirectX 12 VR Ready Graphics Card (GTX 1070 AERO 8G OC)

Any idea


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfeagle1873*
> 
> New build won't boot no display three quick beeps
> Code AO on MB led display and nothing else
> Tr4 1950
> 128 gb CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 128GB (8 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2800 (PC4 22400) Desktop Memory Model CMD128GX4M8B2800C14
> 1 SAMSUNG 960 EVO M.2 500GB NVMe
> 4 MSI Gaming GeForce GTX 1070 8GB GDDR5 SLI DirectX 12 VR Ready Graphics Card (GTX 1070 AERO 8G OC)
> 
> Any idea


Are you installing all 128GB at once? None of the X399 boards I had ever handled 128GB out of the box. Install a stick or two, get the BIOS settled/updated, and then everything should be sorted.

After that, install two more sticks at a time, rebooting each time. Perhaps a bit excessive, but always worked for me when testing 128GB kits.


----------



## Spartann117

I'm talking about the cover near the PCIE slots that you open, insert the ssd, and put the cover back on. That's the cov fan? Ok thanks!


----------



## Spartann117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tBastard*
> 
> This board does not have any fan on the SSD cover, you must mean the fan under the I/O shroud?
> 
> Anyway, it should be named "COV Fan" I believe. Initially that fan was very loud but then Asus updated(bios) the default fan curve and it is much better. You can raise the lower temperature limit, try 65c.


I'm talking about the cover near the PCIE lanes where you can open it, insert the NVME SSD, and then put the cover back on. That's the COV fan?


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartann117*
> 
> I'm talking about the cover near the PCIE lanes where you can open it, insert the NVME SSD, and then put the cover back on. That's the COV fan?


Just to be clear, you are talking about the Asus Zenith Extreme X399, correct? There is no fan on any NVME mount. If you mean the heat shield that also covers the X399 chipset (with the ROG logo on it and RGB), my board has no fans there. The only stock fan on this board is under the I/O shroud, like L33tBastard said.


----------



## wolfeagle1873

With two sticks no beeps still no monitor display but now I get debug code 92
No OS on this system as I haven't been able to even get into the bios


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartann117*
> 
> I'm talking about the cover near the PCIE lanes where you can open it, insert the NVME SSD, and then put the cover back on. That's the COV fan?


Like I said and Flaxen Hegemony reiterated, the ASUS ROG Zenith Extreme *does not* have any fan on that location you are mentioning.

Here is a photo in case you have any doubs about what I am trying to convey;









No fan! Just LED/RGB stuff.


----------



## Spartann117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tBastard*
> 
> Like I said and Flaxen Hegemony reiterated, the ASUS ROG Zenith Extreme *does not* have any fan on that location you are mentioning.
> 
> Here is a photo in case you have any doubs about what I am trying to convey;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fan! Just LED/RGB stuff.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flaxen Hegemony*
> 
> Just to be clear, you are talking about the Asus Zenith Extreme X399, correct? There is no fan on any NVME mount. If you mean the heat shield that also covers the X399 chipset (with the ROG logo on it and RGB), my board has no fans there. The only stock fan on this board is under the I/O shroud, like L33tBastard said.


Ah ok, my bad for misunderstanding. I found my issue! It was the freaking cablemod LED strip emitting that noise!


----------



## Spitko

Is anyone else getting really weird audio stuttering with the bluetooth controller on this board?

it seems fine after a reboot, but something (probably sleep?) triggers it to go into a stutter-fest and the only cure is to reboot it.

Was originally using the windows provided driver, but the one on Asus's website does the same thing.


----------



## capitaltpt

Not sure if this is related since it's over bluetooth and I didn't read the entire thread, but there's a thread about audio issues on the ROG forum you might wanna check out:

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?96465-Rough-scratchy-audio-gt-Amplification-level-FIX-WORKAROUND&s=8a717e6a1ec6a4ddf95b7d2668c9ef57


----------



## Brain29

@Spitko
My wifi cuts in and out constantly (30min-1hr) - every other reboot it simply wont work

if the computer sleeps its worse constant cut-ins and outs (15min)

the fans shoot to 100% after sleep (fans are set in uefi) its really annoying to have 6 fans at 3000rpm it sounds like a server room

I doubt the fans are related - but the wifi drivers could share some things in common

really surprised its been so long for bug fixes, with the amount of weird little issues this board creates


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> @Spitko
> My wifi cuts in and out constantly (30min-1hr) - every other reboot it simply wont work
> 
> if the computer sleeps its worse constant cut-ins and outs (15min)
> 
> the fans shoot to 100% after sleep (fans are set in uefi) its really annoying to have 6 fans at 3000rpm it sounds like a server room
> 
> I doubt the fans are related - but the wifi drivers could share some things in common
> 
> really surprised its been so long for bug fixes, with the amount of weird little issues this board creates


I can only confirm the fan issue as AISuite needs fixing or something at the BIOS level that communicates with AISuite


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> @Spitko
> My wifi cuts in and out constantly (30min-1hr) - every other reboot it simply wont work
> 
> if the computer sleeps its worse constant cut-ins and outs (15min)
> 
> the fans shoot to 100% after sleep (fans are set in uefi) its really annoying to have 6 fans at 3000rpm it sounds like a server room
> 
> I doubt the fans are related - but the wifi drivers could share some things in common
> 
> really surprised its been so long for bug fixes, with the amount of weird little issues this board creates


I can confirm the random wifi cutout that requires enabling and disabling of the wifi adapter.


----------



## nycgtr

Stayed tuned folks.


----------



## Aby67

EK is a very bad block and it warrants Your 1950X die or at least lose a good 30% of its performance due to die degradation within 24 months.
Supremacy EVO is not good anymore even for new intel chips worse AMDs.....they have not updated their engineering design for years as a result temps dont get lower.
A good block should be able to let you run and overclocked 19050x with decent size radiators way below 60c if you dont have a bad case or You use external radiators.

https://www.bitspower.com.tw/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=173_254_255_336&products_id=5724
go for this you will get way below 60c overclocked temps


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> EK is a very bad block and it warrants Your 1950X die or at least lose a good 30% of its performance due to die degradation within 24 months.
> Supremacy EVO is not good anymore even for new intel chips worse AMDs.....they have not updated their engineering design for years as a result temps dont get lower.
> A good block should be able to let you run and overclocked 19050x with decent size radiators way below 60c if you dont have a bad case or You use external radiators.
> 
> https://www.bitspower.com.tw/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=173_254_255_336&products_id=5724
> go for this you will get way below 60c overclocked temps


Oh i am well aware of that lol. I have the XSPC block that I am running currently. I also have the bitspower incoming from TW and heatkiller on order.

Way below 60c is not possible overclocked. Below 60 at stock operation it's fine.


----------



## Aby67

Oh wow awsome..

It will be very interesting to se heat killers performance....


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Oh i am well aware of that lol. I have the XSPC block that I am running currently. I also have the bitspower incoming from TW and heatkiller on order.
> 
> Way below 60c is not possible overclocked. Below 60 at stock operation it's fine.


sorry if i repost but i mied out reading good....i think that below 60c at 4ghz will be possible with the bitspower block


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> sorry if i repost but i mied out reading good....i think that below 60c at 4ghz will be possible with the bitspower block


Your not getting below 60c on water with any block under regular watercooling. No block is under 65 even at full load 4ghz. The bitspower block fin array is 42x30mm, this is smaller than what heatkiller, bitski, and xspc are using.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Your not getting below 60c on water with any block under regular watercooling. No block is under 65 even at full load 4ghz. The bitspower block fin array is 42x30mm, this is smaller than what heatkiller, bitski, and xspc are using.


I cant find the image, but I think this block fins array covers all the way just above the socket bracket. It is not the usual old BP monoblocks using the regular bock under


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> 
> 
> Stayed tuned folks.


You're a glutton for punishment my friend. I'm really interested in the results though.


----------



## Uraniumz

I decided I would take delivery of my EK Zenith monoblock after being enlightened on its likely crappy performance. Should get here today. I am unrealistically hoping that the extra surface area of the block outside of the contact plate will help with cooling and bring it closer to the performance of the XSPC block. If not, its getting boxed up and replaced by something that actually took a little effort to design.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> I decided I would take delivery of my EK Zenith monoblock after being enlightened on its likely crappy performance. Should get here today. I am unrealistically hoping that the extra surface area of the block outside of the contact plate will help with cooling and bring it closer to the performance of the XSPC block. If not, its getting boxed up and replaced by something that actually took a little effort to design.


Im temp testing the ek tr , monoblock and xspc today. Will post my results. Setting up my test loop atm


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> I cant find the image, but I think this block fins array covers all the way just above the socket bracket. It is not the usual old BP monoblocks using the regular bock under


It doesn't, I had a long chat with them about it.


----------



## Aby67

Ok Found the Image


You can clearly see the lower gasket that is the contour of the IHS, and the fins cover completely the die area, and if You look carefully those fins look much taller than the XSPC ones, also the whole block tank seems to have much more volume than other blocks...

So yeah will be looking forward into looking at temps results, especially if You have a good rad set up, to dissipate efficiently those extra 30 watts of heat off the VRMs

https://www.bitspower.com.tw/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=173_254_255_336&products_id=5721


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> Ok Found the Image
> 
> 
> You can clearly see the lower gasket that is the contour of the IHS, and the fins cover completely the die area, and if You look carefully those fins look much taller than the XSPC ones, also the whole block tank seems to have much more volume than other blocks...
> 
> So yeah will be looking forward into looking at temps results, especially if You have a good rad set up, to dissipate efficiently those extra 30 watts of heat off the VRMs
> 
> https://www.bitspower.com.tw/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=173_254_255_336&products_id=5721


Dude I already told you it's 42x30mm the fin array xspc is like 53mm long


----------



## VileLasagna

Yeah, I'm half with nycgtr here in the sense that you can clearly see basically nothing.

IIRC the size info nycgtr got was from talking to BP. It's looking better than the EK one but right now that feels like a surprisingly low bar to clear.

Ultimately, imo, there isn't much good info there at all. Seem to be some complaints here and I saw just the articles from HardOCP which for me are good that they're there but not as clear or thorough as I hoped. So some indication but to me nothing that looks particularly solid on its own.

From my end, going with an XSPC block after having backed down from an EK full cover following Watercool stating their intention to make a VRM block later on. Still interested to see what results come up, even from less obsessively overthought tests such as these. "Indication of X" is still valid if it keeps coming up time and time again, even if you don't have super controlled conditions with mountains of data as I think a lot of the WCing community has come to expect


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VileLasagna*
> 
> Yeah, I'm half with nycgtr here in the sense that you can clearly see basically nothing.
> 
> IIRC the size info nycgtr got was from talking to BP. It's looking better than the EK one but right now that feels like a surprisingly low bar to clear.
> 
> Ultimately, imo, there isn't much good info there at all. Seem to be some complaints here and I saw just the articles from HardOCP which for me are good that they're there but not as clear or thorough as I hoped. So some indication but to me nothing that looks particularly solid on its own.
> 
> From my end, going with an XSPC block after having backed down from an EK full cover following Watercool stating their intention to make a VRM block later on. Still interested to see what results come up, even from less obsessively overthought tests such as these. "Indication of X" is still valid if it keeps coming up time and time again, even if you don't have super controlled conditions with mountains of data as I think a lot of the WCing community has come to expect


Same chip same settings same loop. Block by block. Working on it atm


----------



## Brain29

@nycgtr
I know you know what your doing, but please get a spare fan and just rest it next to the top vrm's








*I was personally getting crazy unexpected spikes

** the under 60c thing - when I do a real render with all cores set @4.05 I sit at around 54-58, however if I stress bench my cpu I easily hit 70 - I think when people say there cpu temp they should say the bench software they are using like PRIME @ 4.05 @ 72c

That EK block is seriously the most useless piece of metal ever created, I'm wondering if the thick metal on the sides (top and bottom) actually heat the block - I understand the fin array is small but I have an h100i that outperforms that block, if I had the time to check I would guess my old supremacy that sits on my sandy bridge would be cooler. I am kind of surprised EK hasn't pulled the block yet
Quote:


> EK-Supremacy EVO Threadripper Edition water block offers the best possible cooling performance!


yeah I'm a little salty wasting $77+shipping on it


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> @nycgtr
> I know you know what your doing, but please get a spare fan and just rest it next to the top vrm's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I was personally getting crazy unexpected spikes
> 
> ** the under 60c thing - when I do a real render with all cores set @4.05 I sit at around 54-58, however if I stress bench my cpu I easily hit 70 - I think when people say there cpu temp they should say the bench software they are using like PRIME @ 4.05 @ 72c
> 
> That EK block is seriously the most useless piece of metal ever created, I'm wondering if the thick metal on the sides (top and bottom) actually heat the block - I understand the fin array is small but I have an h100i that outperforms that block, if I had the time to check I would guess my old supremacy that sits on my sandy bridge would be cooler. I am kind of surprised EK hasn't pulled the block yet
> yeah I'm a little salty wasting $77+shipping on it


Well, I havent seen the vrm hit past 80c this entire time. I am keeping an eye on the vrm temp. As I will need it for the block comparison later. This board handles vrm temps really well.


----------



## nycgtr

For those wishing on a miracle for the EK x399 block. I can tell you right now it's the same as the regular tr4 evo in terms of cooling. Not 1 degree different lol.


----------



## Uraniumz

: (

Thanks EK for really putting your best foot forward, "Best possible cooling solution."


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> : (
> 
> Thanks EK for really putting your best foot forward, "Best possible cooling solution."


It's garbage compared to other solutions. I expected similar but seriously what a let down. Vrms don't go above 60s though lol. My test loop has a 360 while my actual loop in the pc has a 480 for cpu but I don't think that's gonna be better tbh given other components etc.


----------



## na300zx

I'm having issues with the temperature being reported by the Mobo as 6-12C and this is also reflected by HWMon. I updated to the latest BIOS 0801 and powered down the machine and cleared the CMOS. The temperatures are then reported as it should after booting back up. All is well except after reapplying the preset 4GHz overclock in the BIOS the temperatures go back to being wrong.

So I have it in stock clocks right now with Stilts 3200 Fast ram. Temperatures appears good at 63 C running prime95. Fans ramp up on my Enermax 360 as they should but they never ramp back down after closing prime95. I have to reboot to get the fans to return to normal. Does anyone have any solutions to these issue or suggestions?


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> It's garbage compared to other solutions. I expected similar but seriously what a let down. Vrms don't go above 60s though lol. My test loop has a 360 while my actual loop in the pc has a 480 for cpu but I don't think that's gonna be better tbh given other components etc.


If it's so marginal it requires a 480mm... Well no, just no.

You bought the bitspower right? I'm interested in seeing how it does.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> If it's so marginal it requires a 480mm... Well no, just no.
> 
> You bought the bitspower right? I'm interested in seeing how it does.


Yea I'll have it in a few days. Might not have time getting to it as work is gonna be painful. I will probably do it when the heatkiller comes in as well


----------



## Spitko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> @nycgtr
> I know you know what your doing, but please get a spare fan and just rest it next to the top vrm's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I was personally getting crazy unexpected spikes
> 
> ** the under 60c thing - when I do a real render with all cores set @4.05 I sit at around 54-58, however if I stress bench my cpu I easily hit 70 - I think when people say there cpu temp they should say the bench software they are using like PRIME @ 4.05 @ 72c
> 
> That EK block is seriously the most useless piece of metal ever created, I'm wondering if the thick metal on the sides (top and bottom) actually heat the block - I understand the fin array is small but I have an h100i that outperforms that block, if I had the time to check I would guess my old supremacy that sits on my sandy bridge would be cooler. I am kind of surprised EK hasn't pulled the block yet
> yeah I'm a little salty wasting $77+shipping on it


Better than I'm getting. I tried p95's max temp stress on a whim and spiked to 76 in under 10 seconds with a 4ghz/1.28v OC. The block just can't keep up. I have more than enough radiator to keep the coolant from thermal runaway, but it's useless if the block can't pull heat away fast enough.

It fares much better with the blend test though, keeping it at 53C from idle and soaks to about 56.

I don't really hit those temps in any of my day to day loads, so I'm not in a huge rush to replace the block; but I was expecting better from EK.


----------



## Brain29

@Spitko

I had to switch to a new block the chip was throttling with normal workloads with EK - I even got a new EK rad that I had to remove it because after 2 weeks it was still shooting long bits of metal out of it (this after I cleaned it before adding it to the loop It had a metal hair ball at first) never buying EK again


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



my (Tctl) - under load for the ek usually sat around 114 - 116c (after 15min of prime)
with the XSPC - seems to have stopped at 99c (after 2 hours of prime)
my ambient temps in the room are a little bit cooler then what the ek 1 - 3c

(Tdie)
EK was hitting 85-87 max (throttle) (15min of prime)
XSPC maxing out 71-73 (2 hours of prime)

@4.0
same tim and application


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spitko*
> 
> Better than I'm getting. I tried p95's max temp stress on a whim and spiked to 76 in under 10 seconds with a 4ghz/1.28v OC. The block just can't keep up. I have more than enough radiator to keep the coolant from thermal runaway, but it's useless if the block can't pull heat away fast enough.
> 
> It fares much better with the blend test though, keeping it at 53C from idle and soaks to about 56.
> 
> I don't really hit those temps in any of my day to day loads, so I'm not in a huge rush to replace the block; but I was expecting better from EK.


It's a shame really. The monoblock is a real looker just sucks performance wise for cpu. I'll rock it till the heatkiller vrm and cpu comes out.


----------



## Uraniumz

Well, I got my EK monoblock also today. Couldn't even mount it in preparation for the build because one of the mounting hole threads on the socket is a little jacked. It snapped the cheapo EK screw, and wont accept a screw past 2 threads. I have replacement screws and a m3.5-0.6 tap on order. I'll rock it for now also.

I did take the cold plate off the block and took measurements of everything to cnc my own copper plate with a better fin array (ME student here). When I reassembled it, I put a bit of TIM between the cold plate and the rest of the monoblock support, to get that little extra bit of heat transfer. I probably won't have the whole pc put together until the weekend after next, due to a trip, but I will post some renders of the coldplate with a larger fin array soon, for funsies.


----------



## Uraniumz

Well, here is something that I might try for. I have access to a couple CNC's. I would just need a 1/64's endmill, some copper or copper alloy, and then nickel plating. I can make the plate myself, but might need help with the fins.

Also, I forgot to draw in the channel for the o-ring, but you guys get the idea. I can vary the fin thickness, but the channel thickness between the fins has to be 1/64. Any smaller and we are talking wire edm and $$$. Tweaking the fin array, I bet I could get a 30-40% increase in fin surface area, and maybe make up that crappy gap in cooling between the EK and XSPC coldplates. This would be a good chance to get some experience in fluid and heat transfer sim too.



For now I'll just run at stock or a measly 3.8-3.9 GHz. If I can make this coldplate, then I will have a monoblock that talks the talk, and walks the walk.

EDIT: Or you know, ***Talking to any EK reps out there***, you guys could just make a better plate and offer them to customers who have already purchased your Threadripper block at a discount price. Might bring you guys back into the good light. ***cough***


----------



## Brain29

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *na300zx*
> 
> I'm having issues with the temperature being reported by the Mobo as 6-12C and this is also reflected by HWMon. I updated to the latest BIOS 0801 and powered down the machine and cleared the CMOS. The temperatures are then reported as it should after booting back up. All is well except after reapplying the preset 4GHz overclock in the BIOS the temperatures go back to being wrong.
> 
> So I have it in stock clocks right now with Stilts 3200 Fast ram. Temperatures appears good at 63 C running prime95. Fans ramp up on my Enermax 360 as they should but they never ramp back down after closing prime95. I have to reboot to get the fans to return to normal. Does anyone have any solutions to these issue or suggestions?






It sounds like your bios didn't take fully .. I have noticed that I have to flash a few times .. you also need the new led firmware .. for a week my lights didn't work after - then suddenly at the end of the week they randomly started working ..

the fan software needs to be re-done it's complete trash.. manual mode won't allow you to set correct percentages and if you put your computer sleep it will be stuck at 100% .. some of the headers can't read temp probs and are stuck with cpu even though they are set to the prob


----------



## Neonkore

So I finally finished my WC build and the XSPC block is giving me a great reduction in temps but my CPU is still not holding a 4GHz XFR clock (running stock). All of the cores hit 4.1GHz on normal XFR at some point (as HWINFO shows me) but if I just choose one core to stress in status core it only goes to 3.7GHz. This is in contrast to my 8700k build that correctly boosts and holds its turbo boost with status core.

Everything is stock except for my RAM. I'll be going for a 4GHz all core OC this week but am annoyed the stock operation doesn't seem to work properly.

I'm getting 2800 in cinebench which I think could be low even for stock. I've noticed my WPrime is 1 second longer than when I was running DOCP profile with looser timings but I've since flashed the BIOS up to 801 so there are other variables. I'll continue to test to determine why that score has dropped even though I've gone from loose 16-18-18-38 timings to 14-14-14-28 for the same 3200MHz speed.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uraniumz*
> 
> Well, I got my EK monoblock also today. Couldn't even mount it in preparation for the build because one of the mounting hole threads on the socket is a little jacked. It snapped the cheapo EK screw, and wont accept a screw past 2 threads. I have replacement screws and a m3.5-0.6 tap on order. I'll rock it for now also.
> 
> I did take the cold plate off the block and took measurements of everything to cnc my own copper plate with a better fin array (ME student here). When I reassembled it, I put a bit of TIM between the cold plate and the rest of the monoblock support, to get that little extra bit of heat transfer. I probably won't have the whole pc put together until the weekend after next, due to a trip, but I will post some renders of the coldplate with a larger fin array soon, for funsies.


They overcoated the plating on one of my screws looked like this big lump lol. I got it in. It was the top left for me. The socket itself is fine though. A little harder to take a screw all the way down than the others but overall had no issues mounting and remounting other blocks. I am going to just live with this until the heatkiller vrm/block combo. Total let down though. I expected bleh and tbh it's a bit worse than just the ek block on it's own.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Thats just the nature of the beast with UMA mode (Distributed). If you change the setting to go NUMA mode (Local, or might be called "Channel" for memory interleaving in UEFI), you will greatly increase AIDA64 memory read, copy, and lower latency significantly, but obviously will change the performance of applications depending on how fast or wide they like their RAM access. Arma 3 is an example of a game that has a large impact on performance. In a multiplayer roleplay server with about 70 people, I got about 43FPS with UMA mode. It went up to 57 in NUMA. It likes fast access to RAM.
> 
> Heres an example with NUMA mode and only 3333 RAM speed.
> 
> 
> BTW, if you are into timing tuning, the tertiary timings have a HUGE impact on sequential read/write and will help scores a ton. Look at tRDWR, tWRRD, tWRWRSC and tRDRDSC (should be 1), and tWRWRSD and tRDRDSD. tWRWRDD and tRDRDDD have no effect if you only run 1 DIMM per channel [4 DIMMs total] since they designate sequential read/write commands from 1 DIMM to another on a different channel.
> 
> Also you might be super lucky if you can get 3600 to run completely stable on TR. 3333 seems to be the floor for maximum RAM speeds. Anything above is tricky to get stable. Sure, it'll POST and load an OS but you'll probably get random errors and crashes here and there. If you don't, good on you. I would run a stability program to be sure though.


*worthless rogue*

in our topic, some "cool" overclockers showed very low memory delays, super speeds. I found a way to repeat this glitch. In AI Suite it is necessary to increase the frequency of the processor as soon as the phenomenal result becomes. And these glitches are many. Here's an example




52к 3,8ghz + 100mhz = 53.3k

if you see that I use profanity - this is a case of deceiving people

hate, get out of my sight!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> They overcoated the plating on one of my screws looked like this big lump lol. I got it in. It was the top left for me. The socket itself is fine though. A little harder to take a screw all the way down than the others but overall had no issues mounting and remounting other blocks. I am going to just live with this until the heatkiller vrm/block combo. Total let down though. I expected bleh and tbh it's a bit worse than just the ek block on it's own.


I really hope heatkiller comes through for us. Thanks for all the testing you're doing


----------



## Lemon Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *worthless rogue*
> 
> in our topic, some "cool" overclockers showed very low memory delays, super speeds. I found a way to repeat this glitch. In AI Suite it is necessary to increase the frequency of the processor as soon as the phenomenal result becomes. And these glitches are many. Here's an example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52к 3,8ghz + 100mhz = 53.3k
> 
> if you see that I use profanity - this is a case of deceiving people
> 
> hate, get out of my sight!!!!!!!!!!!


You do realize that your examples were done on Ryzen 7 1700 using a "Dual" Channel ram interface?
Why do you compare these with the Ryzen Threadripper results which are based on a "Quad" Channel memory interface? Am i missing something here?
Ssateneth's results are perfectly valid and are not based on some glitch. I have similar results on my Ryzen Threadripper.


----------



## Tonza

How you are supposed to get the oled screen working on the mobo, my stays black, tried updating firmware to it, but both updates hangs in the last %. You need to enable it somewhere??


----------



## trnewb

Trying to set a manual VCore in the BIOS but I can't enter any numbers. Yes, "Manual" is selected in the dropdown









Help?

I'am on 0801 btw.


----------



## Tonza

You need to select it and start typing.


----------



## trnewb

I do/did but nothing's happening. Also can't set the multiplicator (greyed out) unless I select the pre-installed overclocking profile @ 4Ghz, then I can at least change that onem but still not the voltages (any of them).

Damnit it works now. Thanks!


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lemon Wolf*
> 
> You do realize that your examples were done on Ryzen 7 1700 using a "Dual" Channel ram interface?
> Why do you compare these with the Ryzen Threadripper results which are based on a "Quad" Channel memory interface? Am i missing something here?
> Ssateneth's results are perfectly valid and are not based on some glitch. I have similar results on my Ryzen Threadripper.


AIDA64 measures the multithreaded performance of the memory subsystem, loading all available kernels and initiating independent and simultaneous loading of the memory controllers of both Zeppelin crystals, and then summarizes the results. That is, if we talk about how much memory bandwidth will receive at its disposal one stream, then the indicators presented for the local regime should be divided in half.



I will disappoint you







try intel mlc 3.4 test, he will show the truth

P.s. tertiary timings do not work on this agesa, you can enter any numbers
and if to be more precise - the settings in the screenshot of the porridge

these are all achievements - a test glitch


----------



## Aby67

Has anyone tried running Samsung ECC unbuffered ram and overclocked it with sucess? and at what speeds and latency?!
How can we figure if that is B die?!

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/16gb-samsung-ddr4-server-memory-pc4-19200-(2400)-unbuffered-ecc-288-pin-cl17-12v


----------



## Lemon Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I will disappoint you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try intel mlc 3.4 test, he will show the truth


Alright.
I just ran the test and look at that, the latency is even slightly lower than with Aida.
And the bandwidth is also about the same.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> P.s. tertiary timings do not work on this agesa,


That is simply not the case. I am sorry.
Explain this. Look at this test. The low latency timings do have a great impact, especially with the minimum fps and the average.


You can watch the review yourself.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> you can enter any numbers
> and if to be more precise - the settings in the screenshot of the porridge


These numbers are not a vegetable they do work indeed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> these are all achievements - a test glitch


No. Just no.


----------



## Sicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> Has anyone tried running Samsung ECC unbuffered ram and overclocked it with sucess? and at what speeds and latency?!
> How can we figure if that is B die?!
> 
> https://www.scan.co.uk/products/16gb-samsung-ddr4-server-memory-pc4-19200-(2400)-unbuffered-ecc-288-pin-cl17-12v


Should be B-die.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> Should be B-die.


Thanks for the link...Im not sure how to recognize with certainty what is Bdie or not, I think its in the first segment of the PDF.
At what speeds do You think that unbuffered ECC memory can be taken up to and what latencies, in case of B-die?! do you think 36000Mhz @14 15 Cl or 3200Mhz 14 CL is feasible?


----------



## Sicness

I understand all Samsung SKUs in this PDF are 8Gb B-die, including M391A2K43BB1. I have no experience with overclocking or tuning ECC memory whatsoever. I have 4x16GB Samsung 8Gb B-die non-ECC (M378A2K43BB1-CPB) and can run them at 3066 16-16-16.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sicness*
> 
> I understand all Samsung SKUs in this PDF are 8Gb B-die, including M391A2K43BB1. I have no experience with overclocking or tuning ECC memory whatsoever. I have 4x16GB Samsung 8Gb B-die non-ECC (M378A2K43BB1-CPB) and can run them at 3066 16-16-16.


Uhm yeah seems it is very hard to get more than 32 Gb of ram running at decent speeds and latencies..I really hope that at AMD they will evolve this as they promised.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey guys,

Just a quick question. I am currently running my Corsair Vengeance RAM at 3200Mhz as it seemed the most reliable speed. I am not tightening my timing and I am at 16-18-18-36. Now I copied those timings from another set of Corsair RAM, but I would like to go tighter but not sure what the rule is with reducing timings, do I just decrease each number set by 1 value and then retest ? For Exampl, the first number set is 16, can I just bring that down to 15 ?

I honestly have not played with timings all that much hence not knowing the rules to reducing them in a sensible manner.


----------



## gupsterg

@ENTERPRISE

What I have collated so far from posts, etc.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



tCL if odd will need GearDown to be disabled, otherwise it is rounded to even number.

tRCDWR match with tCL and lower as much as you can.

tRCDRD match with tCL and lower as much as you can.

tRP match with tCL and lower as much as you can.

tRAS = tCL + tRCD + tRTP (See note 1)

tRC = tRAS + tRP (See note 1)

tRDDS ???

tRDDL ???

tFAW = 4x tRTP (See note 1)

tFAWDLR and tFAWSLR should be 0.

tWTRS ???

tWTRL ???

tWR ???

tRCPage should be 0.

tRDRDSCL set as 2.

tWRWRSCL set as 2.

tRFC AFAIK has no rule, tRFC 2 and 4 ignore and leave on [Auto], guidance from The Stilt C6H thread.

tCWL match to tCL, if tCL is odd then select -1 from it to be even value. Odd tCWL does not apply when I have tried.

tRTP ???

tRDWR ???

tWRRD ???

tWRWRSC set as 1.

tWRWRSD and tWRWRDD match to each other, from having seen The Stilt's tightest profile for 3466MHz (not in UEFI presets), 7 would the number.

tRDRDSC set as 1.

tRDRDSD and tRDRDD match to each other, from having seen The Stilt's tightest profile for 3466MHz (not in UEFI presets), 5 would the number.

tCKE ??? (Post by The Stilt and [email protected] in C6H thread)

Note 1: It being looser than calc can aid stability.



Link to post by The Stilt on critical timings on Ryzen, which I believe would be same case for ThreadRipper.

Been busy with other things to finish it. If members know/have answers for ??? values I will place completed info in OP







. Also if there are errors/suggestions people wish to make on what I collated please feel free to post and can amend







.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

That's great thanks, will have a deeper look later and hopefully others can chime in on your sheet


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just a quick question. I am currently running my Corsair Vengeance RAM at 3200Mhz as it seemed the most reliable speed. I am not tightening my timing and I am at 16-18-18-36. Now I copied those timings from another set of Corsair RAM, but I would like to go tighter but not sure what the rule is with reducing timings, do I just decrease each number set by 1 value and then retest ? For Exampl, the first number set is 16, can I just bring that down to 15 ?
> 
> I honestly have not played with timings all that much hence not knowing the rules to reducing them in a sensible manner.


Timings can be calculated when you have the datasheet of your RAM which can downloaded from the memory die manufacturer (Hynix, Micron...etc.). This is how I calculate memory primary and sub-timings to keep them synced so the RAM operates correctly, even at RAM voltage below specification.

Calculating the timings is easy and is as follows:

2 parameters are needed here:

*A.* RAM speed that you want your RAM timings to be based on converted to nanoseconds.
Using RAM speed of 2133MT/s here as an example will result the speed of: (1000/(2133/2)) = 0.938ns
Other RAM speeds can be calculated in the same way, 2400MT/s is 0.833ns, 2666MT/s is 0.750ns ...etc. Some datasheets have RAM speeds calculated.

*B.* RAM timings of the desired speed that you want your RAM to run at.

Looking at some sub-timings here using Micron datasheet as an example.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Using converted speed of 2133MT/s with desired timings for 3200MT/s here will result following timings (rounding up):

tRRD_S(1/2KB) = 2.5ns/0.938ns = 3CK or 4CK (as minimum according to datasheet)
tRRD_S(1KB) = 2.5ns/0.938ns = 3CK or 4CK (as minimum according to datasheet)
tRRD_S(2KB) = 5.3ns/0.938ns = 6CK

tRRD_L(1/2KB) = 4.9ns/0.938ns = 6CK
tRRD_L(1KB) = 4.9ns/0.938ns = 6CK
tRRD_L(2KB) = 6.4ns/0.938ns = 7CK

tFAW(1/2KB) = 10ns/0.938ns = 11CK or 16CK (as minimum according to datasheet)
tFAW(1KB) = 21ns/0.938ns = 23CK
tFAW(2KB) = 30ns/0.938ns = 32CK

tWR = 15ns/0.938ns = 16CK

tWR_S = 2.5ns/0.938ns = 3CK
tWR_L = 7.5ns/0.938ns = 8CK

That is looking at some timings and how they can be calculated. There is not that much of timings guessing as you can see. Some timings can be tightened further while other timings can't, because the RAM dies can/can't maintain stability while the cells are being charged (write and refresh) and discharged (read) which needs time (delays or operation windows). As I wrote earlier, this is the method I use to calculate and sync timings on my C6H. I hope you will find it useful.

Note: To set page size (1/2KB, 1KB and 2KB) look under AMD CBS / DF settings / Memory Interleaving size.


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> How you are supposed to get the oled screen working on the mobo, my stays black, tried updating firmware to it, but both updates hangs in the last %. You need to enable it somewhere??


Anyone can help?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Anyone can help?


Did you install live dash? If that doesnt work, then take the IO cover off to make sure it's actually plugged into the board. If it is then RMA.


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Did you install live dash? If that doesnt work, then take the IO cover off to make sure it's actually plugged into the board. If it is then RMA.


Yes i have live dash installed and aura aswell, FW updates doesnt work, guess its unplugged or the oled display is broken, CBA to open the shroud to see if its okay, everything else works and im just probably gonna live with it (not going to go through RMA hassle)


----------



## Brain29

@Tonza If the firmware update doesn't work its probably bricked until they decide to patch it again. Who knows when the next update will be it's been a long time since 801 and still so many bugs. I would return it to the store


----------



## Ivanov88

Does anyone have any thoughts/ info on the Phanteks Glacier C399a Threadripper water block? I am one of those unfortunate people that jumped on the EKWB waterblock, although i am not seeing temps go above 60C on my system at 4.0 GHz, I'd like to hear more oppinions and the Phanteks waterblock also looks really cool so I've been debating getting one of those in order to push higher clocks. I appreciate your input!


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts/ info on the Phanteks Glacier C399a Threadripper water block? I am one of those unfortunate people that jumped on the EKWB waterblock, although i am not seeing temps go above 60C on my system at 4.0 GHz, I'd like to hear more oppinions and the Phanteks waterblock also looks really cool so I've been debating getting one of those in order to push higher clocks. I appreciate your input!


If You are getting 60C with the EK waterblock, then You must have a very special unique block sent to You, or You live in a very cold place, or You are not loading that CPU at 100%....but in theory if that is the real temps You are getting You should then get 50C with the Phanteks as most people with a 4Ghz OC TR hit 78ish degrees on the supremacy evo WB


----------



## VileLasagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts/ info on the Phanteks Glacier C399a Threadripper water block?


The HardOCP guy/people seem to have generally liked it. They published a short review and a couple vids. TL;DR: performance just shy of the Raystorm. Mounting system arguably a bit more fiddly. Shiny lights are shiny


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> If You are getting 60C with the EK waterblock, then You must have a very special unique block sent to You, or You live in a very cold place, or You are not loading that CPU at 100%....but in theory if that is the real temps You are getting You should then get 50C with the Phanteks as most people with a 4Ghz OC TR hit 78ish degrees on the supremacy evo WB


I mean my ambient temps are around 22C in my office, and those temps are not at 100% CPU load you are correct. It's pretty much gaming+ streaming+ a game running on a Windows 7 VM + music playing and usually multiple chrome tabs open(just to get a rough idea on the usage)


----------



## Ivanov88

How would you compare it to the XSPC one since that seems to be the front runner when it comes to temps from what I'm reading around here if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> I mean my ambient temps are around 22C in my office, and those temps are not at 100% CPU load you are correct. It's pretty much gaming+ streaming+ a game running on a VM + music playing and usually multiple chrome tabs open(just to get a rough idea on the usage)


If that is Your use scenario and You staying at those temps, I wouldn't bother changing the block for some other, maybe You could try thermal grizzly cryonaout paste get 3 5 degrees off if You lucky...60c is still a tad warm at 22C ambient but perfectly acceptable.

If You really want to see full load temps run Vray benchmark a few times, You will also be able to see how Your results compare with other TR owners

https://www.chaosgroup.com/vray/benchmark
https://benchmark.chaosgroup.com/cpu

switch Your Windows power options in your control panel from balanced mode to high performance, to run the benchmark


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> If that is Your use scenario and You staying at those temps, I wouldn't bother changing the block for some other, maybe You could try thermal grizzly cryonaout paste get 3 5 degrees off if You lucky...60c is still a tad warm at 22C ambient but perfectly acceptable


Right now I am using the Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound. I read pretty decent reviews on that one so decided to give it a shot.

I have 2 360mm 40mm thick rads from EKWB, one of them in push-pull config with EKWB Vardar fans and the other one in push for exhaust with the same fans that cool the CPU and a single 1080ti Strix


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> I mean my ambient temps are around 22C in my office, and those temps are not at 100% CPU load you are correct. It's pretty much gaming+ streaming+ a game running on a Windows 7 VM + music playing and usually multiple chrome tabs open(just to get a rough idea on the usage)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> How would you compare it to the XSPC one since that seems to be the front runner when it comes to temps from what I'm reading around here if I am not mistaken.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> Right now I am using the Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound. I read pretty decent reviews on that one so decided to give it a shot.


Your not loading the cpu. That's why. If you do anything that loads the cpu you will get the high temps. So you can't really count your temps as realistic as most owners will load their cpu. Have you stress tested your oc? Even that alone will show you the temps.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Your not loading the cpu. That's why. If you do anything that loads the cpu you will get the high temps. So you can't really count your temps as realistic as most owners will load their cpu. Have you stress tested your oc? Even that alone will show you the temps.


Be careful if You are clumsy....that is liquid metal it is conductive...if You do not feel safe using that paste us e a regular Thermal grizzly and spread the paste all over the IHS

sorry I amend to this quote it was meant for @Ivanov88


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> Be careful if You are clumsy....that is liquid metal it is conductive...if You do not feel safe using that paste us e a regular Thermal grizzly and spread the paste all over the IHS


are you talking about the Noctua one being liquid metal? i don't think it is. It is very paste looking material, i used a credit card to spread it


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Timings can be calculated when you have the datasheet of your RAM which can downloaded from the memory die manufacturer (Hynix, Micron...etc.). This is how I calculate memory primary and sub-timings to keep them synced so the RAM operates correctly, even at RAM voltage below specification.
> 
> Calculating the timings is easy and is as follows:
> 
> 2 parameters are needed here:
> 
> *A.* RAM speed that you want your RAM timings to be based on converted to nanoseconds.
> Using RAM speed of 2133MT/s here as an example will result the speed of: (1000/(2133/2)) = 0.938ns
> Other RAM speeds can be calculated in the same way, 2400MT/s is 0.833ns, 2666MT/s is 0.750ns ...etc. Some datasheets have RAM speeds calculated.
> 
> *B.* RAM timings of the desired speed that you want your RAM to run at.
> 
> Looking at some sub-timings here using Micron datasheet as an example.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using converted speed of 2133MT/s with desired timings for 3200MT/s here will result following timings (rounding up):
> 
> tRRD_S(1/2KB) = 2.5ns/0.938ns = 3CK or 4CK (as minimum according to datasheet)
> tRRD_S(1KB) = 2.5ns/0.938ns = 3CK or 4CK (as minimum according to datasheet)
> tRRD_S(2KB) = 5.3ns/0.938ns = 6CK
> 
> tRRD_L(1/2KB) = 4.9ns/0.938ns = 6CK
> tRRD_L(1KB) = 4.9ns/0.938ns = 6CK
> tRRD_L(2KB) = 6.4ns/0.938ns = 7CK
> 
> tFAW(1/2KB) = 10ns/0.938ns = 11CK or 16CK (as minimum according to datasheet)
> tFAW(1KB) = 21ns/0.938ns = 23CK
> tFAW(2KB) = 30ns/0.938ns = 32CK
> 
> tWR = 15ns/0.938ns = 16CK
> 
> tWR_S = 2.5ns/0.938ns = 3CK
> tWR_L = 7.5ns/0.938ns = 8CK
> 
> That is looking at some timings and how they can be calculated. There is not that much of timings guessing as you can see. Some timings can be tightened further while other timings can't, because the RAM dies can/can't maintain stability while the cells are being charged (write and refresh) and discharged (read) which needs time (delays or operation windows). As I wrote earlier, this is the method I use to calculate and sync timings on my C6H. I hope you will find it useful.
> 
> Note: To set page size (1/2KB, 1KB and 2KB) look under AMD CBS / DF settings / Memory Interleaving size.


Posts like this one right here are why I love OCN!

Thank you for this data. This is one of the most helpful posts I've seen for RAM tweaking.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> are you talking about the Noctua one being liquid metal? i don't think it is. It is very paste looking material, i used a credit card to spread it


No the thermal grizzly liquid metal is conductive.....You dont need a lot, worse case scenario you should get 2 C less, which is always something


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> No the thermal grizzly liquid metal is conductive.....You dont need a lot, worse case scenario you should get 2 C less, which is always something


Oh copy that. How would you rank Phanteks waterblock compared to the XSPC one which seems to be at the front of the line currently when it comes to performance if I am reading it correctly?


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> Oh copy that. How would you rank Phanteks waterblock compared to the XSPC one which seems to be at the front of the line currently when it comes to performance if I am reading it correctly?


I dont own neither, but ive been following the forums very carefully.
If I was You, I would wait a few days and see how the BItspower Monoblock works......teh thing is that Threadripper needs VRM cooling just as the CPU cooling, if You have an Asus Zenith motherboard at load that socket area can really hit almost 90c all through the pcb to the backplate of the socket and the socket brackets themselves. so A monoblock is a must for an OC threadripper.

As for My opinion from knowledgeable guessing, is that The Xspc block concept is the best but I think that the fins are not tall enough while the phanteks perform well because of this characteristic, but because of the flow design You would better use a DDC pump on that block, as the fin area will not get water completely if the flow rate or the pressure is not strong enough....this implies that if You have a PWM pump, you wil get good temps at load but when You are eg wanting to watch a movie or doing very light load stuff like internet browsing or even possibly witching to power saving mode as I often do in these circumstances, You might get the block starve a litle for water, and thus see the fans kick in because You are over 35 37 C.
To Me idle temps are just as important as Full Load temps because it affects how You live and Your environment.
Be patient and See how the Bitspower block turns out, if it works as good as I suspect it will, that will be best choice for now...I suspect BP to be the best because that monoblock will contain tons of water in it, even if the fin design according to some that chatted with the online shop BP guys is just covering the die area and not exceed it like XSPC one.
Also thanks to people like @nycgtr, it seems that EK at least has said that tey will look into making TR waterblocks better, as it is evident at this point that at least on people who follow the forums this EK blocks for TR are a complete piece of junk, and EK nor us want EK to get a bad reputation because they are an amazing company with an amazing support and staff.
Follow this thread soon people will get hold of the Bitspoer monoblock, and give their impressions, It will for sure at least be the only buyable monoblock for TR for some time anyhow

http://www.overclock.net/t/1641169/ek-threadripper-not-doing-well


----------



## Aby67

https://www.bitspower.com.tw/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=173_254_255_336&products_id=5721


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> I dont own neither, but ive been following the forums very carefully.
> If I was You, I would wait a few days and see how the BItspower Monoblock works......teh thing is that Threadripper needs VRM cooling just as the CPU cooling, if You have an Asus Zenith motherboard at load that socket area can really hit almost 90c all through the pcb to the backplate of the socket and the socket brackets themselves. so A monoblock is a must for an OC threadripper.
> 
> As for My opinion from knowledgeable guessing, is that The Xspc block concept is the best but I think that the fins are not tall enough while the phanteks perform well because of this characteristic, but because of the flow design You would better use a DDC pump on that block, as the fin area will not get water completely if the flow rate or the pressure is not strong enough....this implies that if You have a PWM pump, you wil get good temps at load but when You are eg wanting to watch a movie or doing very light load stuff like internet browsing or even possibly witching to power saving mode as I often do in these circumstances, You might get the block starve a litle for water, and thus see the fans kick in because You are over 35 37 C.
> To Me idle temps are just as important as Full Load temps because it affects how You live and Your environment.
> Be patient and See how the Bitspower block turns out, if it works as good as I suspect it will, that will be best choice for now...I suspect BP to be the best because that monoblock will contain tons of water in it, even if the fin design according to some that chatted with the online shop BP guys is just covering the die area and not exceed it like XSPC one.
> Also thanks to people like @nycgtr, it seems that EK at least has said that tey will look into making TR waterblocks better, as it is evident at this point that at least on people who follow the forums this EK blocks for TR are a complete piece of junk, and EK nor us want EK to get a bad reputation because they are an amazing company with an amazing support and staff.
> Follow this thread soon people will get hold of the Bitspoer monoblock, and give their impressions, It will for sure at least be the only buyable monoblock for TR for some time anyhow
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1641169/ek-threadripper-not-doing-well


Thank you for your input, I really appreciate it! I will keep my eyes open to see how Bitspower monoblock performs


----------



## Neonkore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> You might get the block starve a little for water, and thus see the fans kick in because You are over 35 37 C.
> To Me idle temps are just as important as Full Load temps because it affects how You live and Your environment.


I've not seen 35-37deg idle unless you downclock and force it to stay at 3.4GHz. Idle has been low 40s (for my XSPC block) in 22deg ambient. XFR voltage spikes keeps the temp up.

Be interested to hear what those with all core OCs of 4GHz get for idle when C state kicks in and you're down to 1 die effectively.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonkore*
> 
> I've not seen 35-37deg idle unless you downclock and force it to stay at 3.4GHz. Idle has been low 40s (for my XSPC block) in 22deg ambient. XFR voltage spikes keeps the temp up.
> 
> Be interested to hear what those with all core OCs of 4GHz get for idle when C state kicks in and you're down to 1 die effectively.


What temps would you get if u exit OC mode to default, and choose power saving mode power option with your block?


----------



## Neonkore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> What temps would you get if u exit OC mode to default, and choose power saving mode power option with your block?


I get ~39-42 idle up to around 52-55 load at stock on AMD balanced power plan (5% minimum state) but I believe power saving mode is off in UEFI, Previously would get up to 68 on the H115i AIO. I also have my fans set at relatively low RPMs for those temperatures, only going above 60% when it hits 55 degrees. 360/60 and 280/30 radiators. Only the RAM is overclocked, i'll confirm tonight and get back to you.


----------



## phazedreality81

hello all. let me explain what is going on

here are my specs

mobo: asus zenith extreme, bios 0801
cpu: 1920x
GPU: EVGA 1080ti ftw3 hybrid in sli
psu: EVGA Supernova 1600 watt p2 platinum
Ram: 2 kits of Corsair Dominator Platinum 32gb (2x16) 3200mhz dual channel memory (CMD32GX4M2C3200C16) so 64gb in total running at rated speeds
SSD: samsung 950pro on the dimm.2 with the OS on it, and 4 evo 850s for games, a scratch disk for footage, etc...
OS: windows 10 pro, fall creators update

for some reason, when i game, i get stutters. everything else runs great, cinebench score is 2470. renders come out quick and without problems. my 3dmark stress test keeps failing because of the stutters.

things i have done

1. updated the bios to 0801.
2. fresh installs of windows and drivers
3. dont have asus AI suite installed
4. no HPET enabled
5. tried both gaming mode and creators mode

made sure every component is installed and seated properly and memory in the appropriate slots. temperatures are under control.
i read that some people get stutters because of running in dual channel. i put 4 sticks in. do i have to go in to bios and enable quad channel mode somehow? if so, how?

i know my memory isnt on the QVL, should i replace my memory with g skill F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR (whis is on the QVL)

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIACVB6FA6381

what can i do to fix this issue? what are your suggestions?


----------



## Neonkore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazedreality81*
> 
> hello all. let me explain what is going on
> 
> what can i do to fix this issue? what are your suggestions?


I'm at work so can't check the specifics for you, but from memory there was no reason to select a different mode in BIOS to go quad channel. Run AIDA64, if you're getting around 80000MB/s you're in quad channel mode. Would be interested to see what your latency is too (should be ~90ns in distributed mode (which is default). 2400 cinebench is a bit low for stock, should be hitting around 2800.

It sounds like a memory issue but I noticed you're running SLI and only have issues with games/3d benchmarks - are you sure it's not an SLI driver issue?


----------



## DarkK3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazedreality81*
> 
> hello all. let me explain what is going on


What about testing with only 1 GPU installed ? Maybe it should fix the Problem.

Just turn off the PCI-E Switches on the Board if you on water cooling.


----------



## phazedreality81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonkore*
> 
> I'm at work so can't check the specifics for you, but from memory there was no reason to select a different mode in BIOS to go quad channel. Run AIDA64, if you're getting around 80000MB/s you're in quad channel mode. Would be interested to see what your latency is too (should be ~90ns in distributed mode (which is default). 2400 cinebench is a bit low for stock, should be hitting around 2800.
> 
> It sounds like a memory issue but I noticed you're running SLI and only have issues with games/3d benchmarks - are you sure it's not an SLI driver issue?


these are the numbers running AIDA64 extreme
read: 87443 MBps
write: 86419 MBps
copy: 81857 MBps
latency: 72.2 ns
memory is in local mode, and is being reported as Quad DDR4-3200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkK3y*
> 
> What about testing with only 1 GPU installed ? Maybe it should fix the Problem.
> 
> Just turn off the PCI-E Switches on the Board if you on water cooling.


i just pulled out the second gpu entirely, and the stutter is significantly less, but still there. it could be a driver issue. i was using these same cards on the same driver on my previous build on a Maximus 8 hero alpha and 6700k running at 4.7ghz, and had zero issues with it.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonkore*
> 
> I get ~39-42 idle up to around 52-55 load at stock on AMD balanced power plan (5% minimum state) but I believe power saving mode is off in UEFI, Previously would get up to 68 on the H115i AIO. I also have my fans set at relatively low RPMs for those temperatures, only going above 60% when it hits 55 degrees. 360/60 and 280/30 radiators. Only the RAM is overclocked, i'll confirm tonight and get back to you.


thx for the reply, yeah pretty hot at idle.....


----------



## na300zx

I am still having issues with my overclock and incorrect temperatures reported by the CPU. I can flash the 0801 bios and leave at stock and the temperatures are reported accurately in Ryzen Master and in HWInfo. The moment I make changes to the CPU overclock and voltage the temperatures are reported as below. The low temperature is reflected by the Aura oled, Ryzen Master, and HWInfo. I also have the latest update of Aura software installed. Can someone help me out here? This is so strange.

EDIT: Also noticed another issue. I have 3x 27" 4k monitors and 1 50" 4k tv all connected to 1 of SLI GTX1080ti. Running cinebench CPU test causes the computer to free and all monitors go blank and come back on except the 50" tv never regains signal. Just displays "signal lost". Gremlins everywhere with this build. Any clue on this as well??


----------



## Ivanov88

Looking that some people are getting much better results, I wanted to see if anyone has the correct timings since the kit that I have is one of the most commonly used kits around here from what I've noticed. If anyone that has the best timings for it i'd really appreciate it!

I am using G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR


----------



## gupsterg

System:-

ASUS Zenith Extreme
ThreadRipper 1950X
F4-3200C14D-16GTZ

RX VEGA 64
1x SATA SSD, 2x SATA HDD



Spoiler: Firmware info:-









Spoiler: Firmware base settings:-



Base_3200C14_setting.txt 25k .txt file






Spoiler: Firmware settings for OC:-



Bionic_TR_Settingd.txt 25k .txt file






Spoiler: I did Bionic last night at stock (Base settings with CPB: On) with The Stilt 3200MHz Safe 1T settings:-







So this morning I thought let's OC a bit for this use case.



Spoiler: 1st I just upped CPU Core Ratio, 37x, room ambient ~22.1C.









Spoiler: 2nd step went 38x, room ambient ~21.8C.









Spoiler: 3rd step set manual 1.275V VCORE, room ambient ~21.8C at start and ~23.1C at end.







What changed in settings is only what is posted.

I have never had issues of incorrect tCTL/tDIE reading in HWINFO since having board. CPU Sensor under ASUS Zenith Extreme in HWINFO and on OLED was fixed while back with OLED FW update (in OP).

I use as loop:-

EK XRES 140 D5 PWM > EK VEGA > EK TR > MagiCool G2 Slim 360mm with 3x Arctic Cooling F12 PWM (top rad as exhaust) > MagiCool G2 Slim 360mm with 3x Arctic Cooling F12 PWM (front rad as intake)

EK ZMT 16/10, Barrow fittings, distilled water with ~20% mix of Mayhems XT-1 clear concentrate. I used AS5 spread by card on IHS and filled the bolt holes on cold plate of EK block with AS5. The ASUS Zenith Extreme controls fans/pump via UEFI settings.

I use a 4 in 1 cable per rad for fans, top rad fans use CHA_FAN1, front rad fans use CHA_FAN2. The EK D5 uses H_AMP for PWM. All fans/pump powered by molex. I have a Silent Wings 3 140mm 1000RPM fan as exhaust on case. This use CPU_FAN header, set to full speed PWM.

I have a temperature sensor on inlet of top rad, T_SENSOR1, this gains me warmed water temperature. I have also a temperature sensor on outlet of front rad, this gains me cooled water temperature, T_SENSOR2.

T_SENSOR1 is selected in UEFI as temperature source for headers used for fans/pump.



Spoiler: Rig








The EK block IMO is OK for stock, mild OC with heavy load or stronger OC with low loads. I may soon be getting the Byksi block.


----------



## Brain29

@na300zx do you ai suite 3 installed ??


----------



## na300zx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> @na300zx do you ai suite 3 installed ??


No, I don't have it installed at the moment. Should it be?


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> System:-
> 
> ASUS Zenith Extreme
> ThreadRipper 1950X
> F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> 
> RX VEGA 64
> 1x SATA SSD, 2x SATA HDD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Firmware info:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Firmware base settings:-
> 
> 
> 
> Base_3200C14_setting.txt 25k .txt file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Firmware settings for OC:-
> 
> 
> 
> Bionic_TR_Settingd.txt 25k .txt file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I did Bionic last night at stock with The Stilt 3200MHz Safe 1T settings:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this morning I thought let's OC a bit for this use case.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1st I just upped CPU Core Ratio, 37x, room ambient ~22.1C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2nd step went 38x, room ambient ~21.8C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3rd step set manual 1.275V VCORE, room ambient ~21.8C at start and ~23.1C at end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What changed in settings is only what is posted.
> 
> I have never had issues of incorrect tCTL/tDIE reading in HWINFO since having board. CPU Sensor under ASUS Zenith Extreme in HWINFO and on OLED was fixed while back with OLED FW update (in OP).
> 
> I use as loop:-
> 
> EK XRES 140 D5 PWM > EK VEGA > EK TR > MagiCool G2 Slim 360mm with 3x Arctic Cooling F12 PWM (top rad as exhaust) > MagiCool G2 Slim 360mm with 3x Arctic Cooling F12 PWM (front rad as intake)
> 
> EK ZMT 16/10, Barrow fittings, distilled water with ~20% mix of Mayhems XT-1 clear concentrate. I used AS5 spread by card on IHS and filled the bolt holes on cold plate of EK block with AS5. The ASUS Zenith Extreme controls fans/pump via UEFI settings.
> 
> I use a 4 in 1 cable per rad for fans, top rad fans use CHA_FAN1, front rad fans use CHA_FAN2. The EK D5 uses H_AMP for PWM. All fans/pump powered by molex. I have a Silent Wings 3 140mm 1000RPM fan as exhaust on case. This use CPU_FAN header, set to full speed PWM.
> 
> I have a temperature sensor on inlet of top rad, T_SENSOR1, this gains me warmed water temperature. I have also a temperature sensor on outlet of front rad, this gains me cooled water temperature, T_SENSOR2.
> 
> T_SENSOR1 is selected in UEFI as temperature source for headers used for fans/pump.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EK block IMO is OK for stock, mild OC with heavy load or stronger OC with low loads. I may soon be getting the Byksi block.


Go for the Bitspower monoblock once it is reviewed by someone, You will wanna keep those vrms cool cause they get extremely hot and EK other mono block we can all agree its a piece of junk, so not much choice there as both use crappy acrylic as top


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> Go for the Bitspower monoblock once it is reviewed by someone, You will wanna keep those vrms cool cause they get extremely hot and EK other mono block we can all agree its a piece of junk, so not much choice there as both use crappy acrylic as top


Been keeping an eye on my VRM Temps in HWiNFO and they don't get too high for me. Unless it's not reporting correctly. Getting consistent 40C to 45C.


----------



## Brain29

@na300zx no, I was having black screen overclock issues because it was sometimes setting my voltage correctly and sometimes not(every restart it was a new issue with that program). Also had black screen issues and freezing in cinebench because my memory was unstable at full load. It would boot fine - but until I dropped the speed a few notches it was questionable if it would run tests.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Been keeping an eye on my VRM Temps in HWiNFO and they don't get too high for me. Unless it's not reporting correctly. Getting consistent 40C to 45C.


That seems suspiciously too low, if You are on Zenith board 3.8 Ghz OC and above... You might wanna touch the socket backplate carefully with a finger if You dont have other tools and see if its more a 80/90c rather than a 40c temp....just be cautious in case im not talking BS....dont wanna hear you burned your finger bad.


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> That seems suspiciously too low, if You are on Zenith board 3.8 Ghz OC and above... You might wanna touch the socket backplate carefully with a finger if You dont have other tools and see if its more a 80/90c rather than a 40c temp....just be cautious in case im not talking BS....dont wanna hear you burned your finger bad.


It's all good man, not saying you are wrong at all, I agree these things can pull stupid power through the VRM's, though the VRM's are much more robust than the X299 ones. I do seem to have reasonable airflow over it though so should be ok. Will do a proper test 2mo.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> Go for the Bitspower monoblock once it is reviewed by someone, You will wanna keep those vrms cool cause they get extremely hot and EK other mono block we can all agree its a piece of junk, so not much choice there as both use crappy acrylic as top


Yeah EK TR / Mono is a let down. I pre-ordered EK block, delayed my build by ~1-2wks at the time







, I was planning on cancelling and getting the XSPC one. On hindsight I should have.

For me generally I use 1950X at stock. I dabble in OC on occasion.

I have seen higher VRM temps when using P95, 70C+. I currently do think the temperature reading is not unrealistic. I'll try to see if infa-red temperature tool gets anything conclusive or fit a temp probe there.

IIRC HardOCP places the Bykski within a degree or two of XSPC, also @chew* has one and IIRC concurs with their findings. Why I'm gonna go Bykski is to experience a lower cost part. This was also the reason to use MagiCool G2 Slim 360mm rads and Arctic Cooling F12 PWM fans.


----------



## Bartouille

I'm also getting pretty low temps on vrm on my zenith extreme but I have a 3000+ rpm 92mm san ace fan blowing on it. Only running 3.8ghz tho.

That was after 1 hour of Prime95 small fft.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> I'm also getting pretty low temps on vrm on my zenith extreme but I have a 3000+ rpm 92mm san ace fan blowing on it. Only running 3.8ghz tho.
> 
> That was after 1 hour of Prime95 small fft.










nice old school!


----------



## gupsterg

3.85GHz 1.275V VCORE rest as previous post OC settings, room ambient ~22.5C.



Took glass side panel off momentarily only for temp reads, temps in areas as in below image.



Cooled water temp sensor in loop is ~29C, gun showed 29.xC when pointed at res.


----------



## na300zx

So I did a fresh windows install and everything seems to be running better except my clock speed keeps bouncing from 2000-4000 even though I have it set to 40.00 in the BIOS. Could this be because of a power plan or something?


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *na300zx*
> 
> So I did a fresh windows install and everything seems to be running better except my clock speed keeps bouncing from 2000-4000 even though I have it set to 40.00 in the BIOS. Could this be because of a power plan or something?


disable overclocking enhancement and Core performance boost in BIOS


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Is it me or did they make it harder to find the section in the BIOS that allowed you to manually set fan settings regarding Duty etc, where is it on this board? was easy to find on my last Asus board lol.


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking that some people are getting much better results, I wanted to see if anyone has the correct timings since the kit that I have is one of the most commonly used kits around here from what I've noticed. If anyone that has the best timings for it i'd really appreciate it!
> 
> I am using G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR


Nobody to help me on that one?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Is it me or did they make it harder to find the section in the BIOS that allowed you to manually set fan settings regarding Duty etc, where is it on this board? was easy to find on my last Asus board lol.





Spoiler: On the Monitor page scroll down to Q-Fan Configuration.









Spoiler: In the top level of this section you will find CPU_FAN (CPU_OPT uses same config), W_PUMP and stock VRM fan profile (COV Fan).










Spoiler: Chassis Fan(s) Configuration contains CHA_FAN1, CHA_FAN2 and H_AMP.









Spoiler: Ext. Fan(s) Configuration contains the addon board for fan headers if you use/need.


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> Nobody to help me on that one?


The people with much better scores on that benchmark are running in NUMA mode. By default you are in UMA mode.



That's in UMA mode. Pretty close to your scores. In NUMA mode I'm able to get over 100GB/s in both read and write and like 98MB/s in copy. Basically your scores are fine.


----------



## Kyozon

What are the LLC Settings on the Zenith that i should be looking for a Quick - High Overclock Cinebench Run? Ty


----------



## Ivanov88

Just wondering what voltage are people OC'ed at 4.0 Ghz running? I was wondering if my 1.35v is too much for that overclock?


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> Just wondering what voltage are people OC'ed at 4.0 Ghz running? I was wondering if my 1.35v is too much for that overclock?


I think from what I understood around depends a lot on the motherboard...Asus board has apparently issues with LLc/Vdroop, so as long as You stay within Amds recommended 1.35 you should be fine and have the CPU healthy....I think its a bios software side issue and not a VRM thing..so You maybe wanna check if there is going to be any bios updates if u can get the voltages even lower lower......I think You might get better OC with same or lower Voltage if they improve the BIOS architecture


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> Asus board has apparently issues with LLc/Vdroop, so as long as You stay within Amds recommended 1.35 you should be fine and have the CPU healthy....I think its a bios software side issue and not a VRM thing..so You maybe wanna check if there is going to be any bios updates if u can get the voltages even lower lower......I think You might get better OC with same or lower Voltage if they improve the BIOS architecture


AFAIK there is nothing wrong with LLC/VDROOP on the ZE. It seems as it was on C6H. There are share's from The Stilt/[email protected] on LLC in OP of my Ryzen Essential thread.

When I was testing loading differing number of cores on ZE with StatusCore, it will give what is set in VBIOS, with say 1 core under load. As more cores are loaded the voltage will lower. Which I believe is load line effect and down to the looser AMD spec, but IMO this is so when the CPU goes to no load we may not see greater overshoots of VCORE.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> AFAIK there is nothing wrong with LLC/VDROOP on the ZE. It seems as it was on C6H. There are share's from The Stilt/[email protected] on LLC in OP of my Ryzen Essential thread.
> 
> When I was testing loading differing number of cores on ZE with StatusCore, it will give what is set in VBIOS, with say 1 core under load. As more cores are loaded the voltage will lower. Which I believe is load line effect and down to the looser AMD spec, but IMO this is so when the CPU goes to no load we may not see greater overshoots of VCORE.


What LLC setting did you opt for??.......thx for the link...interesting to see stilt and raja using different approach, ... good to see Rajas detailed overshoot readings..


----------



## TrixX

Currently I'm on LLC 5, though thinking of reducing that to 2 and increasing VID to 1.275v for 3.9GHz.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Thanks bud,right in front of me !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Is it me or did they make it harder to find the section in the BIOS that allowed you to manually set fan settings regarding Duty etc, where is it on this board? was easy to find on my last Asus board lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: On the Monitor page scroll down to Q-Fan Configuration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: In the top level of this section you will find CPU_FAN (CPU_OPT uses same config), W_PUMP and stock VRM fan profile (COV Fan).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Chassis Fan(s) Configuration contains CHA_FAN1, CHA_FAN2 and H_AMP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ext. Fan(s) Configuration contains the addon board for fan headers if you use/need.
Click to expand...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> What LLC setting did you opt for??.......thx for the link...interesting to see stilt and raja using different approach, ... good to see Rajas detailed overshoot readings..


NP







.

I use [Auto] on ZE/C6H for OC use for a daily use context. When I did some HWBot subs for R7/C6H I used LLC3, I have not found the time to do so with TR/ZE.

I do not think The Stilt's/Raja's approach/advise is differing greatly. The bottom line is both advise set correct VID needed to sustain an OC, both advise against high LLC.

IMO The Stilt's advise of using [Auto] (ie AMD Spec) I believe is on the basis of best case for normal OC use. IMO Raja's advise of LLC1/2 on C6H is in a way to guide/appease a purchaser of ASUS product. In that they may not think the board is unable to give closer match of VCORE when under load. What I also understand is higher leakage CPUs will have higher load line effect. So the under/overshoot could vary more vs looking at say one set of sample data. Both have given very good advice and have great experience to give it.

Prior to editing your post I read you were after ripple information. I can not provide that, nor do I have the equipment or knowledge/experience to use it. From a post by Raja in the C6H thread, it seems to me this is no easy task.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Thanks bud,right in front of me !


NP







.


----------



## Davidov

Hi, I would appreciate some advice on voltages using offset for CPU and VDDSoC.

First some info on my hardware:
- Asus Zenith Extreme, Bios 0801, 1950X
- Corsair Vengeance LPX CMKGX4M2B3200C16 (2x 16 GB) (Thaiphoon: Hynix M-die)
- Enermax Liqtech Tr4 360
- Windows10 Pro 64bit clean install; no AI Suite 3 installed)

After some trial and error, I set manually the Core Multiplier on 39.
For voltages I use Offset Vcore = 0.18750 and Offset = CDDSOC 0.08750
DRAM AB = 1.35500 and DRAM CD = 1.36000 (HWiNFO64 - 5.60) shows 1.352 now for both AB and CD)

Currently, the machine is running stable for days on 3900MHz (CPU) and 3200MHz (memory; OCP 16-18-18-36-etc-1T).

HWiNFO64 shows the following voltages and data under load (Prime95 torture):

VCore = 1.352
VDDSOC = 1.243
SOC Voltage (SVI2 TFN) = 1.181
CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) = 1.294
CPU Package Power (SMU) = 202W

Questions:
1. Are the voltages for CPU (e.g. VCore 1.352) and VDDSOC set too high for continuous load?
2. What are acceptable voltages for CPU and VDDSOC under load and idle? I did read many posts and also the advice to not do higher than 1.35 but which voltage does this refer to, VCore or CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)? And is this under load or idle? (voltages are lower under load than idle)
3. Is it better to overclock using fixed voltages?

Thanks, Davidov
(P.S. By accident also posted in AMD Motherboards)


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I use [Auto] on ZE/C6H for OC use for a daily use context. When I did some HWBot subs for R7/C6H I used LLC3, I have not found the time to do so with TR/ZE.
> 
> I do not think The Stilt's/Raja's approach/advise is differing greatly. The bottom line is both advise set correct VID needed to sustain an OC, both advise against high LLC.
> 
> IMO The Stilt's advise of using [Auto] (ie AMD Spec) I believe is on the basis of best case for normal OC use. IMO Raja's advise of LLC1/2 on C6H is in a way to guide/appease a purchaser of ASUS product. In that they may not think the board is unable to give closer match of VCORE when under load. What I also understand is higher leakage CPUs will have higher load line effect. So the under/overshoot could vary more vs looking at say one set of sample data. Both have given very good advice and have great experience to give it.
> 
> Prior to editing your post I read you were after ripple information. I can not provide that, nor do I have the equipment or knowledge/experience to use it. From a post by Raja in the C6H thread, it seems to me this is no easy task.
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah I see Your point....it would be interesting to see or ask Raja if He could kindly show AMD in made performance in ripple and Under/Overshoot, maybe if asked by guys like you via the forums he might provide the data for Threadripper........the idea that he recommends LLC 1/2 settings vs the traditional Intel mid range ones suggests that it is likely that the Asus manual LLC causes latency over latency and double Under/Overshoot or something like that...the CH6 data provided is good, and makes Me understand that best for Ryzen 7 is to really stay Low LLC as possible and not to take risks but there is NO data to confirm if Auto is actually good to avoid overshoot, and on Threadripper because of two dies makes me wonder how much more the CPU is much more sensitive to overshoots.....Im beginning to think that at AMD they kind of aiming at completely getting rid of overclocking by creating a more sophisticated in build method so to be able to push the CPUs in the future to its maximum safe loads automatically...Threadripper has also this Infinity Fabric latency thing that I am not sure if it can affect the whole electrical/power delivery side of things....
I will be looking forward into seeing if You will make a dedicated Tr4 thread same as You did for AM4..and I really also hope that at Asus they will deliver a workstation class Motherboards for these Tr4 Cpus soon, and why not also for AM4 at this point, as 7nm will definitely show a massive increase in performance for all these smaller cpus


----------



## gupsterg

@Davidov

My own limit would be 1.35V for TR on VCORE set in UEFI. LLC [Auto] as discussed only recently in thread this would be on a basis of overshoot that could occur when CPU is loaded and unloaded (load line effect).

As I use SR Samsung B die I believe generally it needs lower SOC than other sets of RAM. From my time glued to C6H thread it also seems DR dimms/non B die may need more SOC when pushing 3200MHz+ vs SR/B die. As TR is Ryzen I would think same applies.

SOC on Ryzen was guided as max 1.2V by ASUS support members. Gigabyte IIRC was stating 1.35V (which I think is excessive). The Stilt guided 1.1V SOC on Ryzen and TR in a post within this thread. AFAIK all this guidance is set in UEFI. Generally for me I see no point going above 1.1V SOC for daily use, but again bare in mind what RAM I use and how it favours Ryzen/TR IMC.

I use CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN). Read the OP of Ryzen Essential thread linked in my signature and in posts prior in this thread. It has better granularity than VCORE. Granularity of Super IO chip for voltage readbacks on mobo is not great. So the readings for elements under heading ASUS Zenith Extreme in HWINFO are not fully accurate (I will add this in OP ASAP).

Stability seems the same for me, for same profile used with manual voltage or offset. Several weeks ago when I tested a profile using a PState 0 OC in AMD CBS it was unstable compared with same set using Extreme Tweaker menu (ie CPU Core Ratio change).

@Aby67

I concur more data from experienced sources would be helpful. I have a lot of faith in The Stilt besides others that I deem have valid experience, knowledge. So based on that, I think we have good insight as what to do.

It would be nice to do TR thread like Ryzen. Coming by some of the information has been difficult. Some of what is in OP of that thread is from press kit that someone kindly gave me. I have gained no such info for TR. Then there is all the information from others quoted, etc.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Davidov
> 
> My own limit would be 1.35V for TR on VCORE set in UEFI. LLC [Auto] as discussed only recently in thread this would be on a basis of overshoot that could occur when CPU is loaded and unloaded (load line effect).
> 
> As I use SR Samsung B die I believe generally it needs lower SOC than other sets of RAM. From my time glued to C6H thread it also seems DR dimms/non B die may need more SOC when pushing 3200MHz+ vs SR/B die. As TR is Ryzen I would think same applies.
> 
> SOC on Ryzen was guided as max 1.2V by ASUS support members. Gigabyte IIRC was stating 1.35V (which I think is excessive). The Stilt guided 1.1V SOC on Ryzen and TR in a post within this thread. AFAIK all this guidance is set in UEFI. Generally for me I see no point going above 1.1V SOC for daily use, but again bare in mind what RAM I use and how it favours Ryzen/TR IMC.
> 
> I use CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN). Read the OP of Ryzen Essential thread linked in my signature and in posts prior in this thread. It has better granularity than VCORE. Granularity of Super IO chip for voltage readbacks on mobo is not great. So the readings for elements under heading ASUS Zenith Extreme in HWINFO are not fully accurate (I will add this in OP ASAP).
> 
> Stability seems the same for me, for same profile used with manual voltage or offset. Several weeks ago when I tested a profile using a PState 0 OC in AMD CBS it was unstable compared with same set using Extreme Tweaker menu (ie CPU Core Ratio change).
> 
> @Aby67
> 
> I concur more data from experienced sources would be helpful. I have a lot of faith in The Stilt besides others I deem that have valid experience, knowledge. So based on that I think we have good insight as what to do.
> 
> It would be nice to do TR thread like Ryzen. Coming by some of the information has been difficult. Some of what is in OP of that thread is from press kit that someone kindly gave me. I have gained no such info for TR. Then there is all the information from others quoted, etc.


I give You this link that im sure You must be aware of, as it could be good overall information for people to understand more about LLC and not killing their cpus
I think this is one of the few videos on You tube that are helpful for everyone so not to disgracefully destroy their computers because of ignorance or negligence.


----------



## gupsterg

@Aby67

Yes I have seen that, plus others in the past like der8auer and so on







. LLC can be a fickle subject at times to explain to some. Many seem to be fixated on what they set within VBIOS is what the silicon should get. I will aim to add some links, etc in OP ASAP.

I apologise earlier I sorta ran out of time to reply in full. I don't think AMD are aiming to get rid of overclocking. TBH I think they are more open than Intel. For example a non X Ryzen will still OC, where as non K Intel will not. I think they have taken a great approach with Precision Boost/Extended Frequency Range. For example I have a 1800X as well, to me at stock this is very well balanced for all cores and single core boost. The TR 1950X I also think at stock is decent as well. I do think they missed an opportunity allowing say access to per core or PB/XFR customisation for end user.

I have been on Intel since ~2007, prior that I had great time on AMD. I have fond memories of tinkering on S939, when DFI and ABit were the rage (plus pencil mods, etc). So it's nice to be on AMD again







. I believe with what R&D, etc they have they did real good turnaround from previous µarch.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Aby67
> 
> Yes I have seen that, plus others in the past like der8auer and so on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . LLC can be a fickle subject at times to explain to some. Many seem to be fixated on what they set within VBIOS is what the silicon should get. I will aim to add some links, etc in OP ASAP.
> 
> I apologise earlier I sorta ran out of time to reply in full. I don't think AMD are aiming to get rid of overclocking. TBH I think they are more open than Intel. For example a non X Ryzen will still OC, where as non K Intel will not. I think they have taken a great approach with Precision Boost/Extended Frequency Range. For example I have a 1800X as well, to me at stock this is very well balanced for all cores and single core boost. The TR 1950X I also think at stock is decent as well. I do think they missed an opportunity allowing say access to per core or PB/XFR customisation for end user.
> 
> I have been on Intel since ~2007, prior that I had great time on AMD. I have fond memories of tinkering on S939, when DFI and ABit were the rage (plus pencil mods, etc). So it's nice to be on AMD again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I believe with what R&D, etc they have they did real good turnaround from previous µarch.


Well, I can keep on dreaming on CPUs capable to autonomously keep a flat LLC one day, with decent motherboards to let them operate so....that would be a very nice day even if yeah it will become like that scene in the matrix movie where they say that they know what something does even if they have no idea how , when talking about water purification. Zen is the first architecture ever to approach this in build system...that explains my though about OC maybe becoming a thing of the past one day


----------



## Kyozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Aby67
> 
> Yes I have seen that, plus others in the past like der8auer and so on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . LLC can be a fickle subject at times to explain to some. Many seem to be fixated on what they set within VBIOS is what the silicon should get. I will aim to add some links, etc in OP ASAP.
> 
> I apologise earlier I sorta ran out of time to reply in full. I don't think AMD are aiming to get rid of overclocking. TBH I think they are more open than Intel. For example a non X Ryzen will still OC, where as non K Intel will not. I think they have taken a great approach with Precision Boost/Extended Frequency Range. For example I have a 1800X as well, to me at stock this is very well balanced for all cores and single core boost. The TR 1950X I also think at stock is decent as well. I do think they missed an opportunity allowing say access to per core or PB/XFR customisation for end user.
> 
> I have been on Intel since ~2007, prior that I had great time on AMD. I have fond memories of tinkering on S939, when DFI and ABit were the rage (plus pencil mods, etc). So it's nice to be on AMD again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I believe with what R&D, etc they have they did real good turnaround from previous µarch.


What is interesting is that, no matter which LLC Level i set on the ZE BIOS, i still don't get that 'Flat' Line All-Core Load Voltages as i was expecting, it continues dropping quite severely.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> What is interesting is that, no matter which LLC Level i set on the ZE BIOS, i still don't get that 'Flat' Line All-Core Load Voltages as i was expecting, it continues dropping quite severely.


I would have no idea why that happens with certainty, I think that the CPU in build system for LL and the BIOS fight one another creating broader ripple ranges that force the CPU to adjust voltages down as this happens...kind like an echo effect that amplifies...but it could be also due to the power supply You have too or even the cables, You would need to compare voltages with other owners and estimate why this happens...Im not an engineer so my thoughts can be as good as BS, but I knwo as a fact that if You do not have a state of the art PSU it will affect LLC indeed


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> Well, I can keep on dreaming on CPUs capable to autonomously keep a flat LLC one day, with decent motherboards to let them operate so....that would be a very nice day even if yeah it will become like that scene in the matrix movie where they say that they know what something does even if they have no idea how , when talking about water purification. Zen is the first architecture ever to approach this in build system...that explains my though about OC maybe becoming a thing of the past one day


Indeed we never know what's around the corner, so we can only hope/look to future







.

@members that may have used post 1576 for reference on temps, etc, I did some more testing today.

P95 29.3 Beta 4, custom 12K 12K in place fft. 3.875GHz 1.275V, room ambient ~22.3C. Wall plug meter min ~121W, max 389W, these are inc screen ~20W. PSU side to rig IMO min ~91W, max ~332W.



All P95 windows txt.

P95_29.3b4_log.txt 81k .txt file


HWINFO CSV

P95.zip 160k .zip file


Temps using IRT.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> What is interesting is that, no matter which LLC Level i set on the ZE BIOS, i still don't get that 'Flat' Line All-Core Load Voltages as i was expecting, it continues dropping quite severely.


Not seeing it, I tried LLC4 now. 3.875GHz targeting ~1.275V, at [Auto] LLC Bionic is ~1.225V in HWINFO SVI2 TFN (1st screenie below), now with LLC 4 it's ~1.244V (2nd/3rd screenie below).



250ms polling interval



500ms polling interval



Usually I use 1000ms (default is 2000ms), as you can see 250ms showed my water pump accelerating hard







. The affects of LLC may not be fully evident in SW monitoring, this is not short coming of HWINFO. This is just how it relies on readbacks from xyz, even DMM will not show affects of LLC, scope will.


----------



## ssateneth

I know I dont have the ZE like most of you guys do. Just putting my 2 cents out there.

Theres are 4 different core voltage sensors thats available on the Taichi. VID per core (integrated on the CPU itself), CPU Core Voltage via SVI2 TFN, voltage out on the VRM, and Vcore on a general motherboard sensor chip. In my experience, VID has little bearing if you are overclocking past 'stock' (you know, the mode where everything is put into bypass and the chip is allowed to go past 180 watts), UNLESS you are using pstates to allow downclocking.

Under high load scenarios, VID may get lower than what you have set. This isn't a fault of CPU/motherboard/whatever. The CPU actually does ask for less voltage under load to minimize the impact of transients (dangerous voltage spikes when a load is suddenly removed). If I use the default LLC (so normal amounts of vdorop, about 0.075v for me on large full CPU load), then VRM and motherboard sensors reflect what VID says. If I set an aggressive, 'flat' LLC, VID behavior remains the same, HOWEVER, VRM and motherboard sensors say otherwise. This difference is also matched with increased temperatures under load, and higher power at the wall socket. IIRC, LLC can cause the per-core power (watts) figures to be innaccurate. I'm too lazy to really test this right now though as I have a nice 4.2GHz clock set and dont want to mess with it (using stock LLC)

edit: Does the ZE not have a dedicated sensor for VRM (temperature, V out/in, I out/in, P out/in), I don't see it in your SS in above post


----------



## gupsterg

LLC6 same profile, target 1.275V, getting 1.262V, 500ms polling interval in HWINFO.



3.875_3200C14_LLC6_setting.txt 25k .txt file


SVI2 TFN readings have 6.25mV granularity. Worst I have seen in ~22min is drop to 1.256V.



In my experience the ZE is a beast of a mobo.

I love ASUS UEFI, biggest factor consideration for me. Equal/greater to UEFI implementation is sound PCB/components, IMO/based on info from others with greater experience it's all good there.

What was in box as included "bits" again sweet.

I've had no real big issues with it TBH. Yeah the RAM did not reach same speed/tight timings as C6H. Which I put down to CPU IMC difference, as it's same RAM kit as used on R7/C6H.

As posted before OLED/CPU temp sensor from SIO was freaky in the beginning, but all sorted with FW updates. In many hours of use only issue I have had is fans/pump were stuck on 2-3 occasions for one day. I thought it was HWINFO update, but seems as if I had a gremlin for a day, that is all.


----------



## Aby67

@Kyozon
If gupsterg is not having this big droop as You experience, You might wanna also check if You actually getting stable power delivery from the wall.


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> LLC6 same profile, target 1.275V, getting 1.262V, 500ms polling interval in HWINFO.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.875_3200C14_LLC6_setting.txt 25k .txt file
> 
> 
> SVI2 TFN readings have 6.25mV granularity. Worst I have seen in ~22min is drop to 1.256V.
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience the ZE is a beast of a mobo.
> 
> I love ASUS UEFI, biggest factor consideration for me. Equal/greater to UEFI implementation is sound PCB/components, IMO/based on info from others with greater experience it's all good there.
> 
> What was in box as included "bits" again sweet.
> 
> I've had no real big issues with it TBH. Yeah the RAM did not reach same speed/tight timings as C6H. Which I put down to CPU IMC difference, as it's same RAM kit as used on R7/C6H.
> 
> As posted before OLED/CPU temp sensor from SIO was freaky in the beginning, but all sorted with FW updates. In many hours of use only issue I have had is fans/pump were stuck on 2-3 occasions for one day. I thought it was HWINFO update, but seems as if I had a gremlin for a day, that is all.


Don't trust software readings. THe ZE has voltage read points on-board, close to the 24 pin connector. I used a Fluke 289 (ofc calibrated) and with LLC2 and 1.35v, under P95 load I was reading 1.345v. Anyone who loves his hardware wouldn't set LLC higher than 2, as LLC3+ is known to overshoot the voltage A LOT.


----------



## gupsterg

Personally I believe the SVI2 TFN readings to be more than adequate for everyday use.

This is based on what members concluded after comparing those values to DMM readings at socket. Yes SVI2 TFN can differ slightly from socket reading, but the belief is that as there could be losses between socket and CPU this is accounted for.

The ProbeIt points on the C6H included LL to power plane. As the ZE has the ProbeIt points at same location I believe the same applies. Elmor was queried in the C6H thread why the location was where it was, simple answer was there was no other placement available on PCB. The relevant information is quoted in OP of my Ryzen thread, section *C6H ProbeIt VCORE point vs measuring at socket*. If members click on green arrow of a quote it will take them to posts of this discussion in C6H thread.

Then let's say DRAM voltage, this was highlighted by The Stilt as being ~+9mV difference between UEFI setting and actual read via DMM, link. This is not a vast difference, if anyone is worried about that level of difference they should not OC IMO for 24/7 use.

I also set PLL manually to 1.8V. What we found on C6H was if Sense MI Skew [Auto] defaulted to [Enabled] and PLL was changed temperature readings in SW monitoring changed when in reality they did not change. Originally a lot of C6H UEFI had Sense MI Skew [Enabled] when set to [Auto], later it defaulted to [Disabled]. I believe the reason it was used initially was to skew temps on X SKU CPUs, to account for temp offset. This skewing also created issues that throttling/cut out of CPU may not occur IIRC. A member on purpose disabled fans/pumps on an AIO, as coolant reached excessive temperature due to CPU not throttling, it burst a join on hose and leaked coolant.

I believe the ZE has always defaulted to Sense MI Skew [Disabled] for [Auto]. Regardless I still set as [Disabled].

For daily use at stock or OC I use these settings as base setup:-

Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]

Spread Spectrum [Disabled] (Shown as CPU Spread Spectrum on Extreme Tweaker page IIRC)

Sense MI Skew [Disabled]

VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]

DRAM AB Voltage [1.xx000] match DRAM VBoot Voltage AB [1.xx000] to it.
DRAM CD Voltage [1.xx000] match DRAM VBoot Voltage CD [1.xx000] to it.
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]

Those that are unaware what spread spectrum does will find info on the web, touched in this wiki, heading *Spread-spectrum clock signal generation*, last paragraph/sentence.


----------



## Aby67

I am not sure if You can rely on CH6 data for the ZE on the motherboard side dynamics and efficiency.
I was also wondering of how much energy actually goes wasted through all this process, and if it is actually a good idea to have voltage regulation done by a motherboard instead of a specific cpu dedicated power supply with integrated batteries......I am not a physicist nor an electronic engineer nor nothing close to this, but i suspect the technology used in motherboards at this point is pretty much the same stuff used 100 years ago for other applications only with just better components.....
I would like to think that at this point maybe CPU manufacturers could offer an alternative solution to VRMs maybe integrated with the socket, and move on with more advanced technologies.
I also suspect that CPUs could possibly work with energy stored on a dime rather than having to adapt energy pulled out directly from the wall.
Please share Your thoughts...and I dont mind if You consider my thoughts idiotic as they very well may be


----------



## Kyozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Personally I believe the SVI2 TFN readings to be more than adequate for everyday use.
> 
> This is based on what members concluded after comparing those values to DMM readings at socket. Yes SVI2 TFN can differ slightly from socket reading, but the belief is that as there could be losses between socket and CPU this is accounted for.
> 
> The ProbeIt points on the C6H included LL to power plane. As the ZE has the ProbeIt points at same location I believe the same applies. Elmor was queried in the C6H thread why the location was where it was, simple answer was there was no other placement available on PCB. The relevant information is quoted in OP of my Ryzen thread, section *C6H ProbeIt VCORE point vs measuring at socket*. If members click on green arrow of a quote it will take them to posts of this discussion in C6H thread.
> 
> Then let's say DRAM voltage, this was highlighted by The Stilt as being ~+9mV difference between UEFI setting and actual read via DMM, link. This is not a vast difference, if anyone is worried about that level of difference they should not OC IMO for 24/7 use.
> 
> I also set PLL manually to 1.8V. What we found on C6H was if Sense MI Skew [Auto] defaulted to [Enabled] and PLL was changed temperature readings in SW monitoring changed when in reality they did not change. Originally a lot of C6H UEFI had Sense MI Skew [Enabled] when set to [Auto], later it defaulted to [Disabled]. I believe the reason it was used initially was to skew temps on X SKU CPUs, to account for temp offset. This skewing also created issues that throttling/cut out of CPU may not occur IIRC. A member on purpose disabled fans/pumps on an AIO, as coolant reached excessive temperature due to CPU not throttling, it burst a join on hose and leaked coolant.
> 
> Could you elaborate what is the Sense MI Skew and Offset? Are they the TjMax for TR? Thanks.
> 
> I believe the ZE has always defaulted to Sense MI Skew [Disabled] for [Auto]. Regardless I still set as [Disabled].
> 
> For daily use at stock or OC I use these settings as base setup:-
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> 
> Spread Spectrum [Disabled] (Shown as CPU Spread Spectrum on Extreme Tweaker page IIRC)
> 
> Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
> 
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> 
> DRAM AB Voltage [1.xx000] match DRAM VBoot Voltage AB [1.xx000] to it.
> DRAM CD Voltage [1.xx000] match DRAM VBoot Voltage CD [1.xx000] to it.
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
> 
> Those that are unaware what spread spectrum does will find info on the web, touched in this wiki, heading *Spread-spectrum clock signal generation*, last paragraph/sentence.


Can you elaborate what is the Sense MI Skew and Offset? Are they the TjMax for Ryzen ThreadRipper? Thanks.


----------



## twitchyzero

guys I can't figure out how to change the RGB on my TridentZ and the Zenith Extreme

first I updated the latest aura/livedash FW

then installed the latest Aura but it's so crash-prone and none of the settings I'm applying work. Am I doing it wrong? It seems to be for addressable strips, I just want the mobo edge RGB and rear VRM headsink one static color..

Under BIOS, ROGEffects only shows OLED disable/enable option

the only other installed RGB software is Corsair Link which I disable before running Aura...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> Can you elaborate what is the Sense MI Skew and Offset? Are they the TjMax for Ryzen ThreadRipper? Thanks.


Sense MI Skew, skews tCTL scaling. The offset is used as value for skewing tCTL scaling. This was gathered from what Elmor said in C6H thread, link.

As CPU sensor under heading ASUS Zenith Extreme in HWINFO is Super IO chip reading tCTL, with the fixed value AMD temp offset removed it would also get skewed. As would tDIE as that is HWINFO showing tCTL with the fixed value AMD temp offset removed. Super IO chip readback is the one used for fan control by mobo.

AFAIK know how it affects TjMax/throttling temp is that as tCTL is skewed and is not then representing a realistic value, we may not experience throttling/shutdown at correct temperature.

Prior to the post by Elmor, members like myself and Timur Born had played with Sense MI Skew. We did find changing the value did not have a "fixed" correlation between what we set and what tCTL we gained. As Timur Born's testing showed that Sense MI Skew could lead to catastrophic events if cooling failed. The UEFI started defaulting to not have Sense MI Skew [Enabled] on [Auto]. Also by this time as UEFI had been ironed out for aspects of CPU sensor reading (the one controlling fans). Skewing of tCTL so CPU Sensor was correct for X CPU owners was not needed. We had months of this going on, TR/ZE has a lot of things ironed out very early IMO.


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> guys I can't figure out how to change the RGB on my TridentZ and the Zenith Extreme
> 
> first I updated the latest aura/livedash FW
> 
> then installed the latest Aura but it's so crash-prone and none of the settings I'm applying work. Am I doing it wrong? It seems to be for addressable strips, I just want the mobo edge RGB and rear VRM headsink one static color..
> 
> Under BIOS, ROGEffects only shows OLED disable/enable option
> 
> the only other installed RGB software is Corsair Link which I disable before running Aura...


Is this a new Windows install? The aura installer has an issue with the newest Windows 10 update. Go to the Aura installer zip file (or re-download), Right Click the zip and tick the "Unblock" box. Then unzip and run the installer as administrator.


----------



## f1lter

nvme speed question

on my old intel 5960x and rampage board i could copy speeds of 2gbs . now switching to this board and thread ripper im down to 1.5gbs transfer speed.

What could be my issue. i am running 2400mhz ddr4 do i need faster memory?

Is amd just slower? nvme samsung 960 pro running the samsung nvme driver.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1lter*
> 
> nvme speed question
> 
> on my old intel 5960x and rampage board i could copy speeds of 2gbs . now switching to this board and thread ripper im down to 1.5gbs transfer speed.
> 
> What could be my issue. i am running 2400mhz ddr4 do i need faster memory?
> 
> Is amd just slower? nvme samsung 960 pro running the samsung nvme driver.


I do not know if Ram has anything to do with M.2 speeds, my best guess is that You didnt installed AMD power options for windows.
As for 2400mhz ram speed, yes that is very slow, but ram speed is not only what matters the speed latency matters just the same.
Also another thing tat atters alot for AMD systems is that they have significant performance increase with Samsung bdie ram, which is sound typically on Gskill but You can find even ECC Samsung Bdies.
I knwo corsair uses Samsung Bdie modules as well and some other manufacturer.....
Make sure You do have the latest BIOS for Your motherboard, that Your SSD stays cool......There is peole running raids on AMD motherboards getting record speeds, so end of long story is , NO AMD is not slower as a matter of fact for this kind of operations it should be much faster.


----------



## Flaxen Hegemony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1lter*
> 
> nvme speed question
> 
> on my old intel 5960x and rampage board i could copy speeds of 2gbs . now switching to this board and thread ripper im down to 1.5gbs transfer speed.
> 
> What could be my issue. i am running 2400mhz ddr4 do i need faster memory?
> 
> Is amd just slower? nvme samsung 960 pro running the samsung nvme driver.


Shouldn't be slower. Where is the drive, under the heat shield or in the DIMM slot? Are your transfer speeds in a benchmark or with a certain file?

Memory plays a different role on TR platform so a slower speed with certain workloads might cause slowdown but I would not think it would be a .5 GB/s slowdown.

Also, per the other answer about Samsung B die, it offers no performance advantage inherent to TR platforms, it just has greater compatibility and speed. So Hynix memory and Samsung b die with identical timings and mhz will perform the same.


----------



## f1lter

the nvme is under the heat shield the benchmarks look like the same others who posted in this thread that seem to have issues with the benchmarks being slower i think in the some seq read and write test.

But when i transfer large files i see this slow down compared to my intel system. i have tried the same exact files on both systems.


----------



## twitchyzero

I was able to get full speed on a pair of 960 pro's and my memory is running at 2133mhz so I don't think it's that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*
> 
> Is this a new Windows install? The aura installer has an issue with the newest Windows 10 update. Go to the Aura installer zip file (or re-download), Right Click the zip and tick the "Unblock" box. Then unzip and run the installer as administrator.


yep on the fall creators update
will try that when I get the chance thanks


----------



## nycgtr

Got 3 1tb 960 evos in my zenith all run at expected speeds.


----------



## Kriant

Look what USPS brought in today.


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*
> 
> Is this a new Windows install? The aura installer has an issue with the newest Windows 10 update. Go to the Aura installer zip file (or re-download), Right Click the zip and tick the "Unblock" box. Then unzip and run the installer as administrator.
> 
> 
> 
> yep on the fall creators update
> will try that when I get the chance thanks
Click to expand...

If that doesn't work, I did find that there is an updated version of Aura available as well as an Aura cleaner that helped bring my OLED back to life. Unfortunately, I still have a problem with Addressable LED strips not being addressable. Here are the steps and links I took:

1. Uninstalled Aura, Live Dash, and AISuite
2. Rebooted
3. Ran AI3Cleaner
4. Rebooted
5. Ran Aura Cleaner
6. Rebooted
7. Installed Aura 1.05.25
8. Rebooted
9. Profit.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Look what USPS brought in today.


Erm that's not very visually pleasing imo.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Erm that's not very visually pleasing imo.


Haven't taken the protection film off yet. It's their dark chrome version, I prly should've added "MOAR" color to it back when I was making the order back in August. To be fair, I think it looks just as bland/blander than my current XSPC block. I'm more interested in what the performance will be like with this one.


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Look what USPS brought in today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, I had a bit of colour on mine with a Blue Swiftech Logo, got #0025









I really like the lighting on it, looks really good. Though TBH I prefer subtle over in your face looks.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Look what USPS brought in today.


That wooden box really makes for a classy unboxing


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> That wooden box really makes for a classy unboxing


Yeah. It has a nice feel to it.
I prly should've taken the red swiftech logo over black for the whole ThREaDripper motive, but eh, whatever. Going to do some dirty P95 comparison between XSPC TR block and this on1over thanksgiving weekend. Interesting to see if finer longer fins (ignoring the whole flow restriction aspect of the block) will produce solid results.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Nice, I had a bit of colour on mine with a Blue Swiftech Logo, got #0025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the lighting on it, looks really good. Though TBH I prefer subtle over in your face looks.


Have you installed yours? What temps are you getting?


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Yeah. It has a nice feel to it.
> I prly should've taken the red swiftech logo over black for the whole ThREaDripper motive, but eh, whatever. Going to do some dirty P95 comparison between XSPC TR block and this on1over thanksgiving weekend. Interesting to see if finer longer fins (ignoring the whole flow restriction aspect of the block) will produce solid results.


Do keep use posted on the results







I feel the swiftech designs always have great potential if you have the pumping power needed.


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Have you installed yours? What temps are you getting?


Temps are pretty good, haven't had time to do much CPU testing with the block on yet though. Idle is normally 30C with 4.0GHz OC.

I've seen spikes above 55C but consistent load temps are maxing around 54C from what I've seen so far, but I haven't done a Gooseberry Blender run or P95 testing yet.

EDIT: Just did a Gooseberry test in Blender, equalised at 69C on CPU (Tdie) in HWiNFO. Which is about 5.5C hotter than my runs with my Noctua U14S. Interesting times. Must add it was more stable with the Water Cooling than the U14S

Loop is EK XRES 140 > CPU > EK PE240 > Aquacomputer Blocked Vega64 > EK XS360 > Res
Pump is D5. Was actually hoping for better temps, but hey. Ambient was 14C during test and Idle water temp was 28C.


----------



## Neonkore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Temps are pretty good, haven't had time to do much CPU testing with the block on yet though. Idle is normally 30C with 4.0GHz OC.
> 
> I've seen spikes above 55C but consistent load temps are maxing around 54C from what I've seen so far, but I haven't done a Gooseberry Blender run or P95 testing yet.
> 
> EDIT: Just did a Gooseberry test in Blender, equalised at 69C on CPU (Tdie) in HWiNFO. Which is about 5.5C hotter than my runs with my Noctua U14S. Interesting times. Must add it was more stable with the Water Cooling than the U14S
> 
> Loop is EK XRES 140 > CPU > EK PE240 > Aquacomputer Blocked Vega64 > EK XS360 > Res
> Pump is D5. Was actually hoping for better temps, but hey. Ambient was 14C during test and Idle water temp was 28C.


What were you getting on your XSPC? Your idle temps are great, and then I noticed your ambient is only 14deg, where are you located??


----------



## Neonkore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1lter*
> 
> the nvme is under the heat shield the benchmarks look like the same others who posted in this thread that seem to have issues with the benchmarks being slower i think in the some seq read and write test.
> 
> But when i transfer large files i see this slow down compared to my intel system. i have tried the same exact files on both systems.


Our issues weren't with the sustained sequential speeds - we were getting within 5% of the rating, it was the random speeds that were slow. I still think they are slower than Intel for 4k


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonkore*
> 
> What were you getting on your XSPC? Your idle temps are great, and then I noticed your ambient is only 14deg, where are you located??


I was testing at 3am when it was 14C outside, daytime ambient is about 26 at the moment but we are having a very cold November compared to normal. Australia has a pretty wide temp range.

I'm idling at 31C water temp (and therefore block temps too) with 26 ambient.

Should note I only have a Swiftech block and a Noctua U14S for the CPU. Not had an XSPC block, though thinking of ordering one as it does seem the most efficient.


----------



## Obsidience

Well the EK monoblock is a let down.

It did drop my VRM temps by 40C under load but I also added a second 240mm radiator and the CPU temps are basically the same as the TR waterblock. It's very apparent that the fin area on these blocks are the weak link...


----------



## LeonKennedy

Hey guys, can you have me with this. I purchased this board and want to install 6 RAM sticks in total of 96GB, but the system won't boot. If I remove 2 sticks and boot with 4 sticks, it works like a charm.






With 6 sticks, OLED display a message "Memory code D0" before going to infinite bootloop.






BIOS updated to 0801 version, CPU is Threadripper 1950X. RAM kit model is Gskill F4-3200C16D-32GTZKO/32GTZKW 16-18-18-38 ( two white kit and one orange kit).


----------



## dessax

Hi everyone!

I just start building my 1950x with 64gb ram but I'm having issues with boot.

After reading all the posts here I decided to go with gskill F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR. I tried most of the bios versions and if I seat all 4 sticks I'm getting code 94 (test nvram) I saw a lot of people (@Ronsanut) get lucky and work this ram's but I have no luck so far.

It's acting strange, one stick boots two sticks boots but sometimes it is not. I will try with 9906 tomorrow. is there any other settings that i have to apply in bios?

Also, m.2 drive is not showing up in sata section but its shown in boot menu. any suggestions?


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dessax*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just start building my 1950x with 64gb ram but I'm having issues with boot.
> 
> After reading all the posts here I decided to go with gskill F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR. I tried most of the bios versions and if I seat all 4 sticks I'm getting code 94 (test nvram) I saw a lot of people (@Ronsanut) get lucky and work this ram's but I have no luck so far.
> 
> It's acting strange, one stick boots two sticks boots but sometimes it is not. I will try with 9906 tomorrow. is there any other settings that i have to apply in bios?
> 
> Also, m.2 drive is not showing up in sata section but its shown in boot menu. any suggestions?


Have you tested with 801? That's the latest BIOS. No clue how they do their numbering structure, it's weird as.

Also for those start with 1 stick go into BIOS, don't enable XMP profile but manually fill the values for your ram in and then install the rest of the sticks. That seems to be the most reliable way that I've seen.


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dessax*
> 
> H
> 
> Also, m.2 drive is not showing up in sata section but its shown in boot menu. any suggestions?


This may sound like a dumb question, but is your M.2 drive SATA or PCI-E? If the latter, it won't show up in the SATA section.


----------



## Ronsanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dessax*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just start building my 1950x with 64gb ram but I'm having issues with boot.
> 
> After reading all the posts here I decided to go with gskill F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR. I tried most of the bios versions and if I seat all 4 sticks I'm getting code 94 (test nvram) I saw a lot of people (@Ronsanut) get lucky and work this ram's but I have no luck so far.
> 
> It's acting strange, one stick boots two sticks boots but sometimes it is not. I will try with 9906 tomorrow. is there any other settings that i have to apply in bios?
> 
> Also, m.2 drive is not showing up in sata section but its shown in boot menu. any suggestions?


@dessax

For my 1950x and ZE board, these are the onlt settings I have changed. Everything else is set at stock.

AI OC Tuner - Manual
BCLK Freq - 100
Custom CPU Core - Auto
CPU Core Ratio - 40
Load Line Calibration - 4
C - States - Disabled
Memory Frequency - DDR4-3200
Core Voltage 1.325
DRAMA Voltage 1.35
DRAMB Voltage 1.35
And I manually set the Memory Frequency to 14-14-14-14-34

I have had little other issues. Mainly the various memory kits were the biggest hurdle. But with the F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR (4 x 16GB) no more issues.


----------



## Neonkore

Hi All,

I'm happy with my ram and I'm now going to OC my CPU finally but I'm extra cautious after a 1.7V overvolt early on from an auto + offset with CPB left on. I'm using this box for rendering on all cores so the speed is important, but I don't want to have this at the bleeding edge, so was aiming for 4GHz 24/7 stable.

Can someone please confirm these settings will be 'safe'/correct (i.e. not have a voltage surge on idle?)

OC in extreme tweaker, not P states, as C-state should override Pstate throttling anyway (?) - my intent is for a downclock when idle&#8230;

These settings gleaned from Gup and others (thanks guys)

Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled] - *NOT SURE WHY THIS IS NEEDED?*
Core Performance Boost [Enabled] - *Should this now be disabled as it shouldn't work now it's in OC mode? Or is this needed to allow throttling down?*
Overclock Enhancement [Disabled] - *Not sure about this one?*
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
C-States - *leave this enabled so it can clock down?*

Now the fun part:
VCORE up to 1.35V
Manual or should I set an offset? Should this offset be (VCORE)V - (OFFSET)V <= 1.35V
LLC [AUTO] (or 2 from Rajas input on Ryzen?)

SOC - up to 1.2V but 1.1V is recommended for 24/7? - what's a typical voltage you guys have been using for 4GHz 24/7 stable? I've seen some 0.8V?

Also, are you guys happy to run your RAM at 1.4V (B die)?

Anything else I've missed?

Thanks for the newbie TR OC 101 help in advance!


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> I was testing at 3am when it was 14C outside, daytime ambient is about 26 at the moment but we are having a very cold November compared to normal. Australia has a pretty wide temp range.
> 
> I'm idling at 31C water temp (and therefore block temps too) with 26 ambient.
> 
> Should note I only have a Swiftech block and a Noctua U14S for the CPU. Not had an XSPC block, though thinking of ordering one as it does seem the most efficient.


Hmmm. I'll still give it a quick try next week. I just find it strange that a waterblock is outperformed by an air cooler, even if it's the marvel that is Noctua U14S


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Hmmm. I'll still give it a quick try next week. I just find it strange that a waterblock is outperformed by an air cooler, even if it's the marvel that is Noctua U14S


Me too, it's not like I'm under-radded or have flow issues. The issue I'm seeing is a time to transfer from block to water which to me suggests the fin area is not enough to effectively transfer the heat fast enough.

Seeing as the gfx card is in the same loop, is a single die (with HBM stacks too ) and draws more wattage under load with a smaller surface area to work with, it's a bit odd the CPU is struggling to stay cool and the gfx card is fine.


----------



## f1lter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dessax*
> 
> Also, m.2 drive is not showing up in sata section but its shown in boot menu. any suggestions?


i alos noticed this as well last night. my 960pro which i boot from does not show up in the sata section but does show in the boot menu.

i have it installed under the heat shield.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1lter*
> 
> i alos noticed this as well last night. my 960pro which i boot from does not show up in the sata section but does show in the boot menu.
> 
> i have it installed under the heat shield.


That applies for everyone. None of my 3 show up, it's the same on a few other platforms.


----------



## gupsterg

@Neonkore

Core Performance Boost set as *[Disabled]*, yes when we OC it should get disabled. *But* if you have a failed boot and CPU default to stock and you use offset voltage mode you could have say 1.5V + offset go to CPU. This was the case on C6H, so I stick to setting it [Disabled] when OC'ing.

VRM Spread Spectrum set as disabled, link. I posted a wiki link before on Spread Spectrum, these features are to comply with FCC EMI regs AFAIK.

Overclock Enhancement I tested [Enabled] I saw no difference vs [Auto]. Perhaps [Auto] defaults to [Enabled], I will try [Disabled]. I just have been leaving it on [Auto], as seen no negative or positive so far.

Manual or offset is what I have used as voltage. Even if you see manual mode not dropping voltage the CPU does power gate so it doesn't consume more power than using offset mode. Manual may yield some stability if your tightening voltage just to point for OC to be stable. So manual may result in lower voltage used for OC vs offset, again CPU/OC profile dependant IMO.

SOC tends to need bump for higher RAM more than CPU frequency. But some times it does help CPU frequency, I'd say again depending on OC profile/sample. I use SOC @ 1.025V for 3200MHz C14 The Stilt Safe (currently). For me to give 1.4V to dimms 24/7 I reckon it gotta be a tight 3466MHz setup, otherwise I'd settle for 3333MHz tight with <1.4V.


----------



## Kyozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Neonkore
> 
> Core Performance Boost set as *[Disabled]*, yes when we OC it should get disabled. *But* if you have a failed boot and CPU default to stock and you use offset voltage mode you could have say 1.5V + offset go to CPU. This was the case on C6H, so I stick to setting it [Disabled] when OC'ing.
> 
> VRM Spread Spectrum set as disabled, link. I posted a wiki link before on Spread Spectrum, these features are to comply with FCC EMI regs AFAIK.
> 
> Overclock Enhancement I tested [Enabled] I saw no difference vs [Auto]. Perhaps [Auto] defaults to [Enabled], I will try [Disabled]. I just have been leaving it on [Auto], as seen no negative or positive so far.
> 
> Manual or offset is what I have used as voltage. Even if you see manual mode not dropping voltage the CPU does power gate so it doesn't consume more power than using offset mode. Manual may yield some stability if your tightening voltage just to point for OC to be stable. So manual may result in lower voltage used for OC vs offset, again CPU/OC profile dependant IMO.
> 
> SOC tends to need bump for higher RAM more than CPU frequency. But some times it does help CPU frequency, I'd say again depending on OC profile/sample. I use 1.025V for 3200MHz C14 The Stilt Safe (currently). For me to give 1.4V to dimms 24/7 I reckon it gotta be a tight 3466MHz setup, otherwise I'd settle for 3333MHz tight with <1.4V.


Is it safe to go beyond 1.4V on DIMMs for Quick Benchmark runs? RAM is truly expensive these days, i don't want to lose this set of B-Dies. I also remember reading somewhere that above 1.2V on SOC was already risky for the Mainstream R7, i assume it applies for TR as well.

Also, kind of a little off-topic question. Do you believe we are going to get a new BIOS soon? It has been a while.


----------



## dessax

@TrixX I tried 0801 with and without XMP - no boot with all 4 ram slots

@capitaltpt its a samsung 960 pro and mounted at socket 3 - still not showing up also I tried the dimm.2 slot. somehow I'm able to install windows with bios 0503 and all rams worked for one boot

@Ronsanut I applied your settings and boots up with 2 sticks - 4 sticks no boot. With 2 sticks it stuck when loading windows 10.

I'm still getting the code 94 with 4 sticks. I can't even load windows with 2 sticks.

What are my options here? I can't figure out which item is faulty.

- Should I try to reseat CPU
- Replace the mobo?
- Replace the ram's

And quick dumb question with gskill tridentz rgb rams. The top part of the ram (white plastic part covers the LEDs) bit loose one 2 modules. is that normal? I tried each module one by one, all works and boots up.

update - bios 0801 single ram module clr cmos now im getting random errors A0 load vga bios before that A2 no hdd . Should I replace this board?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> Is it safe to go beyond 1.4V on DIMMs for Quick Benchmark runs? RAM is truly expensive these days, i don't want to lose this set of B-Dies. I also remember reading somewhere that above 1.2V on SOC was already risky for the Mainstream R7, i assume it applies for TR as well.
> 
> Also, kind of a little off-topic question. Do you believe we are going to get a new BIOS soon? It has been a while.


VDIMM I have seen some say 1.5V is AOK, personally for me 1.4V is limit. As I too think RAM is too expensive to kill for perhaps slight performance gain vs a lower speed/tightened RAM setup compared to higher speed and perhaps slightly looser.

You'll see in the OP of the C6H thread a PDF by Elmor, just in case you are not aware he works for ROG MB R&D and is a known avid pro OC'er/HWBot participant. At the end of the PDF is voltages tables. You'll see a note :-
Quote:


> 1. Depends on the DRAM sticks, the limit is considered from CPU IMC side.


Some CPU IMC do not like VDIMM 1.4V+, again I have noted other OC'ers post this. So besides having an affect on dimms it could potentially be harmful to CPU.

I owned 3x R7 1700, 1x R7 1800X and have a 2nd R7 1800X which I have not had time to test. Same C6H/other components used. Only one gained 3466MHz using The Stilt's 3466MHz timings 1T. If I did a CPU OC, I needed ~1.385V IIRC, but when CPU is stock I needed ~1.4V. I put this down to as PB/XFR was higher than the all cores OC I did, so perhaps CPU wanted the extra VDIMM.

2 or 3 of those CPUs did ~3500MHz C16, again ~1.4V IIRC, posts are in RAM/C6H thread. All did 3333MHz The Stilt Fast 1T at ~1.375V.

SOC I have always opted to tune. I see what a CPU is at defaults, set manually SOC to target that, then raise as required for target OC profile, usually +25mV steps. Each CPU for like RAM MHz profile is ~+/-25MHz within each other for SOC requirement. IIRC 3500MHz tests I needed 1.125V, the R7 1800X which did 3466MHz The Stilt 1T was 1.1V if CPU stock, manual all cores OC ~1.075V IIRC.

SOC 1.2V+ causes issues on LPC bus, link to LPC bus and link to Elmor's post.

Last time I checked ZE did not have the option to disable Super I/O Clock Skew, so yeah 1.2V+ may not just be excessive to CPU SOC, but causes issues on LPC bus.

In this post (besides Is RAM MHz king? in OP) is a table where I tested RAM MHz increase, but kept same timings. But as RAM timings are just a delay on clock cycle time the faster clocks have slightly improved timings. For me after doing those tests it meant for day to day use a fast 3200MHz/3333MHz is pretty much ideal sweet spot when considering performance and voltages to elements needed to sustain RAM profile. It also showed that RAM/DFICLK gains may not show performance gains in all test cases.

I do not work for ASUS, so I can not give any information on when new UEFI release will occur.


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dessax*
> 
> @TrixX I tried 0801 with and without XMP - no boot with all 4 ram slots
> 
> @capitaltpt its a samsung 960 pro and mounted at socket 3 - still not showing up also I tried the dimm.2 slot. somehow I'm able to install windows with bios 0503 and all rams worked for one boot
> 
> @Ronsanut I applied your settings and boots up with 2 sticks - 4 sticks no boot. With 2 sticks it stuck when loading windows 10.
> 
> I'm still getting the code 94 with 4 sticks. I can't even load windows with 2 sticks.
> 
> What are my options here? I can't figure out which item is faulty.
> 
> - Should I try to reseat CPU
> - Replace the mobo?
> - Replace the ram's
> 
> And quick dumb question with gskill tridentz rgb rams. The top part of the ram (white plastic part covers the LEDs) bit loose one 2 modules. is that normal? I tried each module one by one, all works and boots up.
> 
> update - bios 0801 single ram module clr cmos now im getting random errors A0 load vga bios before that A2 no hdd . Should I replace this board?


801 without XMP and manually set timings for your sticks should work. Going by all the testing you've done I'd be contacting ASUS directly and asking why the board is FUBAR









If you have another rig, I'd test the RAM in that just to be on the safe side, though not everyone has two DDR4 capable rigs so I can understand if you can't.


----------



## bummerboy

am wondering if there is anyone from asus here?
support seems to have stopped, no more updates considering that other manufacturers are updating bios with new agesa for X399


----------



## dessax

I don't get this. So after some trial and error, I managed to run 4 sticks @3200 huge thanks to @Ronsanut for the settings. I'm attaching the bios settings. And some benchmark screenshots. So looks like its working, not all the time though.

I cant install nvidia drivers somehow after the restart screen freeze at windows load animation. I have gtx titan installed. Also, cant login to windows while keyboard attached to the usb3 port windows animation freezes again. My keyboard is logitech G510s. it works fine in boot maybe this is related to the graphics card issue

Any suggestions? is this something motherboard related?

After all that benchmark test I cant login to windows again. code a2








bios settings

3200at0801_setting.txt 24k .txt file


----------



## LeonKennedy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeonKennedy*
> 
> Hey guys, can you have me with this. I purchased this board and want to install 6 RAM sticks in total of 96GB, but the system won't boot. If I remove 2 sticks and boot with 4 sticks, it works like a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 6 sticks, OLED display a message "Memory code D0" before going to infinite bootloop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS updated to 0801 version, CPU is Threadripper 1950X. RAM kit model is Gskill F4-3200C16D-32GTZKO/32GTZKW 16-18-18-38 ( two white kit and one orange kit).


Please help.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obsidience*
> 
> Well the EK monoblock is a let down.
> 
> It did drop my VRM temps by 40C under load but I also added a second 240mm radiator and the CPU temps are basically the same as the TR waterblock. It's very apparent that the fin area on these blocks are the weak link...


Adding more rads does not guarantee lower temps. For example ambient temp,what rad,what fans and etc.


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeonKennedy*
> 
> Please help.


I'm not entirely sure the setup you are trying to use is compatible. Every Quad Channel system I've worked on has required 2/4/8 sticks to be stable. Running a hybrid of Quad and Dual channel I'm not sure is supported, but all the memory config's possible should be in the manual.

EDIT: Just checked the manual and it says 6 is possible using the 2 closest dimm slots either side of the socket, then skipping the 3rd and using the 4th (furthest) slot.

Have you tested the kit of 2 solo on the board? Are they exactly the same timings as the other kit?


----------



## LeonKennedy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> I'm not entirely sure the setup you are trying to use is compatible. Every Quad Channel system I've worked on has required 2/4/8 sticks to be stable. Running a hybrid of Quad and Dual channel I'm not sure is supported, but all the memory config's possible should be in the manual.
> 
> EDIT: Just checked the manual and it says 6 is possible using the 2 closest dimm slots either side of the socket, then skipping the 3rd and using the 4th (furthest) slot.
> 
> Have you tested the kit of 2 solo on the board? Are they exactly the same timings as the other kit?


No I haven't tested with kit of 2, only kit of 4 and kit of 6. I'm config the RAM slots correctly according to motherboard manual.
All kit are the same timings, just different in color.


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeonKennedy*
> 
> No I haven't tested with kit of 2, only kit of 4 and kit of 6. I'm config the RAM slots correctly according to motherboard manual.
> All kit are the same timings, just different in color.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic


Well my first port of call would be to test the orange kit solo and see if it boots. Then test a mix of the orange and 2 from the white kit to see if they play nice. They may have the same timings but be incompatible when run together.


----------



## LeonKennedy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Well my first port of call would be to test the orange kit solo and see if it boots. Then test a mix of the orange and 2 from the white kit to see if they play nice. They may have the same timings but be incompatible when run together.


I have tried both of test method you mentioned:
- Orange kit alone, one stick each side, system boot normally.
- Orange kit with 1 white kit, each kit for each side, system boot normally.

It only can't boot if I insert all 6 of them.


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeonKennedy*
> 
> I have tried both of test method you mentioned:
> - Orange kit alone, one stick each side, system boot normally.
> - Orange kit with 1 white kit, each kit for each side, system boot normally.
> 
> It only can't boot if I insert all 6 of them.


Very interesting issue, though IMO the manual may suggest 6 is possible, but the CPU's IMC is just going NOPE. I know with my 3930K I was unable to run 6 sticks as the CPU was in Quad Channel config at that point and couldn't address 2 sticks and 4 sticks in Quad Channel. Not sure if that translates to this platform, but I noted it as best practice for Quad Channel.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> am wondering if there is anyone from asus here?
> support seems to have stopped, no more updates considering that other manufacturers are updating bios with new agesa for X399


I suspect that at ROG they are working on a new complete bios from scrap based on agesa revision


----------



## Ronsanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dessax*
> 
> @TrixX I tried 0801 with and without XMP - no boot with all 4 ram slots
> 
> @capitaltpt its a samsung 960 pro and mounted at socket 3 - still not showing up also I tried the dimm.2 slot. somehow I'm able to install windows with bios 0503 and all rams worked for one boot
> 
> @Ronsanut I applied your settings and boots up with 2 sticks - 4 sticks no boot. With 2 sticks it stuck when loading windows 10.
> 
> I'm still getting the code 94 with 4 sticks. I can't even load windows with 2 sticks.
> 
> What are my options here? I can't figure out which item is faulty.
> 
> - Should I try to reseat CPU
> - Replace the mobo?
> - Replace the ram's
> 
> And quick dumb question with gskill tridentz rgb rams. The top part of the ram (white plastic part covers the LEDs) bit loose one 2 modules. is that normal? I tried each module one by one, all works and boots up.
> 
> update - bios 0801 single ram module clr cmos now im getting random errors A0 load vga bios before that A2 no hdd . Should I replace this board?


It maybe that you have a board with some flaky dimm slots. Also make sure your PSU is not a issue. I have seen some PSU's cause all kinds of instability.


----------



## f1lter

quick question

is 1.35v to 1.4v for MEMORY voltage safe for threadripper and this board?


----------



## gupsterg

Flashed







The Stilt







0801-SP42M last night.

Seem to be having better success with 3333MHz Fast preset







. Besides stability in stress testing I have yet to encounter post issues at this frequency/timings.



Spoiler: Changes from defaults



Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3333MHz]
Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.00000]
DRAM AB Voltage [1.37500]
DRAM CD Voltage [1.37500]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]

Timings used The Stilt 3333MHz Fast
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]

Sense MI Skew [Disabled]

VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]

DRAM VBoot Voltage AB [1.37500]
DRAM VBoot Voltage CD [1.37500]

BankGroupSwap [Disabled]
BankGroupSwapAlt [Enabled]



Quick Memtest last night, v6.0 seems to have a changed metric on coverage % vs elapsed time.



Y-Cruncher this morning.



Upped SOC to 1.012500V, re-ran Memtest.



Next Y-Cruncher.



Later continuing testing with SOC 1.018750V, may have to tweak another setting, differing thread drop, but elapsed time is close/test







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1lter*
> 
> quick question
> 
> is 1.35v to 1.4v for MEMORY voltage safe for threadripper and this board?


The board is geared towards LN2, where users would user far higher voltages than ambient OC'ers, so can provide more than what "we" require







.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1lter*
> 
> quick question
> 
> is 1.35v to 1.4v for MEMORY voltage safe for threadripper and this board?


Given that this is a beefed-up Ryzen and AMD rep ok-ing upping 1.35v memory to 1.4v memory during the Ryzen OC presentation that's posted on youtube somewhere, I think it will be fine. I had my memory kit running at 1.4v for some time on Ryzen rig just fine, x399 didn't need that vcore boost to work at the same clock speeds . But that's my personal imho.


----------



## f1lter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Given that this is a beefed-up Ryzen and AMD rep ok-ing upping 1.35v memory to 1.4v memory during the Ryzen OC presentation that's posted on youtube somewhere, I think it will be fine. I had my memory kit running at 1.4v for some time on Ryzen rig just fine, x399 didn't need that vcore boost to work at the same clock speeds . But that's my personal imho.


memory kit i just bought is 1.35v so just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1lter*
> 
> memory kit i just bought is 1.35v so just wanted to make sure.


What kit did you get?

In general, I wouldn't worry about pushing memory to 1.4v


----------



## f1lter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> What kit did you get?
> 
> In general, I wouldn't worry about pushing memory to 1.4v


i picked up this kit. it was on the samsung b-die list and it was way cheaper than any of the gskill stuff. they only had 1 left in stock.

https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Vengeance-4x8GB-PC4-27200-CMU32GX4M4C3400C16/dp/B01HKF4INM/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1510693177&sr=1-1&keywords=CMU32GX4M4C3400C16&dpID=51N7Sx2zLxL&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## dessax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsanut*
> 
> It maybe that you have a board with some flaky dimm slots. Also make sure your PSU is not a issue. I have seen some PSU's cause all kinds of instability.


quick trip to the micro center. new psu. same problems. I just asked for a replacement for the board, will try again Saturday.


----------



## gupsterg

After testing repeat posts on mobo and some normal usage, I set rig to run Y-Cruncher again (settings as in post 1657).



SOC: 1.018750V on 0801-SP42M has gained me 3333Mhz Fast on VDIMM 1.375V, happy with this result. Will continue further testing before seeing if anything more is possible.


----------



## Neonkore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> SOC: 1.018750V on 0801-SP42M has gained me 3333Mhz Fast on VDIMM 1.375V, happy with this result. Will continue further testing before seeing if anything more is possible.


That's tight - i'm struggling to get Stilts 3200 safe at 1.38V on 3200MHz with 4 dimms populated DR B-die. It's mostly stable but has random errors. Running loose 16-18-18-38 no errors but CR of 2. Will play with SOC now to try to emulate your results. SP42M is that the custom BIOS?

Why was your max CPU temp so high at 73deg when you're running stock CPU?


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> I suspect that at ROG they are working on a new complete bios from scrap based on agesa revision


That maybe, it is still not excusable not to keep us informed at the very least. No rep is participating at all here and elsewhere like the ROG forum, and the bug report form remains unanswered and unaddressed.

Latest bios from the website is from August.... Threadripper released in August... we got a few days of support? Nice....

This is absolutely ridiculous. Basic functions like the OLED/code are still not working months after release. And many many bugs are yet to be ironed out not AGESA related.

Other vendors like Asrock are now on AGESA 1.0.0.4 btw and have been releasing bios since release (1 per month more or less), even sending clients beta bios directly for testing of specific issue fixing on a timely manner.

This kind of support would not be acceptable even for the cheap boards, much less the self-proclaimed "king of the hill" at the tune of almost double the cost of some other boards.

My next board will not be Asus and quite frankly I am considering selling this board.


----------



## Kyozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tBastard*
> 
> That maybe, it is still not excusable not to keep us informed at the very least. No rep is participating at all here and elsewhere like the ROG forum, and the bug report form remains unanswered and unaddressed.
> 
> Latest bios from the website is from August.... Threadripper released in August... we got a few days of support? Nice....
> 
> This is absolutely ridiculous. Basic functions like the OLED/code are still not working months after release. And many many bugs are yet to be ironed out not AGESA related.
> 
> Other vendors like Asrock are now on AGESA 1.0.0.4 btw and have been releasing bios since release (1 per month more or less), even sending clients beta bios directly for testing of specific issue fixing on a timely manner.
> 
> This kind of support would not be acceptable even for the cheap boards, much less the self-proclaimed "king of the hill" at the tune of almost double the cost of some other boards.
> 
> My next board will not be Asus and quite frankly I am considering selling this board.


I truly don't want be that guy but, as much as i love the Zenith design, build quality. It seems that ASUS's Staff are all dedicated towards X299 Stuff, those guys seems to be getting new BIOSes, support, etc. "Zenith is like the Rampage"- they said.

The Zenith wasn't a cheap acquisition for many, they should be aware of that. And as you have said, seeing cheaper Boards from smaller Board vendors getting support/timely BIOS releases it's truly disheartening and it makes me, for my next Build, support the brand that supports us back.


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> I truly don't want be that guy but, as much as i love the Zenith design, build quality. It seems that ASUS's Staff are all dedicated towards X299 Stuff, those guys seems to be getting new BIOSes, support, etc. "Zenith is like the Rampage"- they said.
> 
> The Zenith wasn't a cheap acquisition for many, they should be aware of that. And as you have said, seeing cheaper Boards from smaller Board vendors getting support/timely BIOS releases it's truly disheartening and it makes me, for my next Build, support the brand that supports us back.


I have noticed this too, it's disappointing to say the least, though it could be a case of knowledge too. ThreadRipper and Ryzen are new and will take time to learn their idiosyncrasies and get the best out of them, but lack of communication is not acceptable.

They might feel that X299 is easier to work with due to familiarity but guys we need some work over here too, the money was just as good from the TR4 guys.


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> I truly don't want be that guy but, as much as i love the Zenith design, build quality. It seems that ASUS's Staff are all dedicated towards X299 Stuff, those guys seems to be getting new BIOSes, support, etc. "Zenith is like the Rampage"- they said.
> 
> The Zenith wasn't a cheap acquisition for many, they should be aware of that. And as you have said, seeing cheaper Boards from smaller Board vendors getting support/timely BIOS releases it's truly disheartening and it makes me, for my next Build, support the brand that supports us back.


I also do not like complaining just for the sake of complaining and I think most of us owners´of this board have been quite patient with the situation, but it is getting to that point of rupture. It is just not acceptable. They advertise features that simply DO NOT work since release... false advertising could be argued...

Like you I like the hardware and components, quality stuff, and when TR was released seeing as this board was the only board used on the press kits I expected it to be in front of the line in regards to compatibility and "working status", this is just not true. Actually the opposite.

Enough is enough.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tBastard*
> 
> That maybe, it is still not excusable not to keep us informed at the very least. No rep is participating at all here and elsewhere like the ROG forum, and the bug report form remains unanswered and unaddressed.
> 
> Latest bios from the website is from August.... Threadripper released in August... we got a few days of support? Nice....
> 
> This is absolutely ridiculous. Basic functions like the OLED/code are still not working months after release. And many many bugs are yet to be ironed out not AGESA related.
> 
> Other vendors like Asrock are now on AGESA 1.0.0.4 btw and have been releasing bios since release (1 per month more or less), even sending clients beta bios directly for testing of specific issue fixing on a timely manner.
> 
> This kind of support would not be acceptable even for the cheap boards, much less the self-proclaimed "king of the hill" at the tune of almost double the cost of some other boards.
> 
> My next board will not be Asus and quite frankly I am considering selling this board.


I totally agree.....if it wasnt because I am waiting for a ^gpu workstation motherboard i would be just as pissed off.....please take what i write with a grain of salt, but if I am not wrong and remember correctly, I think i read on wwftech a day or two ago that at ROG they working on agesa 1.0.0.7, while it is not directly connected on threadripper but rather one the overall ZEN 2 architecture due to debut very soon, I suspect that with zen 2 and ryzen 7 there will likely be a release of a 32 Threadripper CPU......this sis a supposition I am making because, the ZEN 2 Threadripper CPu line should be released in the summer...so a 32 core on 14 nm would make sense to be released in mid season along with all the Ryzen 5 and 7 line...I also think that Samsung will come out with new DDR ram tech as well as faster M.2 SSd as the current line has been around already for quite some time, and with changes in lithography all new things come out of Samsung as well...if My supposition are to be right and reveal to be true, then it makes sense that RYzen 7 on 7nm wil have a 16 core CPU and that Threadripper line will thus be forced to offer a 32 14nm variant at the same time . till the 7nm will be binned enough to hit the market later .
ASUS is a massive company and working with massive company like Samsung, because lets face it AMD is basically Samsung....so if there are late releases with the BIOS, i think something really bad ass is in the works for sure...I also think that there are safety reasons for which they keep the BIOS as is for now,...I think that Threadripper is capable of overclocking above 4.2 Mhz likely with close to flat LLC and very little droop and latencies become much better as support for higher ram speeds gets developed.

But hey I am all in into making a new dedicated thread just as We did for EK not doing good cooling Threadripper, We could make one for ASUS AMD and Samsung to pull their **** together as well.


----------



## Aby67

Guys check this out!...

This guy has had headaches for the ram and finally found out that the Threadripper CPU he bought was broken as it could not support all the 8 dimms
judging form what I read here by many who cant get their sticks working on some dimms this might be interesting video to watch.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonkore*
> 
> That's tight - i'm struggling to get Stilts 3200 safe at 1.38V on 3200MHz with 4 dimms populated DR B-die. It's mostly stable but has random errors. Running loose 16-18-18-38 no errors but CR of 2. Will play with SOC now to try to emulate your results. SP42M is that the custom BIOS?
> 
> Why was your max CPU temp so high at 73deg when you're running stock CPU?


Thanks







, that was shockingly low on SOC IMO for pass in Y-Cruncher. Only other times I have experienced as low SOC usage for a pass is HCI Memtest/GSAT. I left rig last night running P95 v29.3 beta 4, custom 8K 4096K 13000MB.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





P95_3333_Fast_Fail.txt 17k .txt file


Thread 3 fail 4hrs 27mins
Thread 19 fail 24mins
Thread 25 fail 3hrs 21mins
Thread 26 fail 51mins
Thread 27 fail 1hr 51mins
Thread 28 fail 1hr 22mins



Upped SOC to 1.025V.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





P95_3333F_1.025V_Fail.txt 6k .txt file


Thread 23 fail 2hrs 54mins
Thread 25 fail 2hrs 47mins



I have gone to SOC: 1.031V, 1hr pass so far.

The instances of high temps in Y-Cruncher seem limited to 2 instances 2 times in log.

Y_3333_Fast_1.018V.zip 784k .zip file


19:10:24 and 22:36:17, at that time CPU idles on some cores and boosts to XFR on 1 core and ~3 on all cores stock max. I don't know what really happened TBH. As this is isolated occurrence I'm ignoring it for now. Generally the temps are in high 40s to mid 50s, at times low/high 60s.

I don't think the EK block is great TBH, one reason I have not done much core overclocking, gotta change it at some point.

Yes 0801-SP42M is custom UEFI by







The Stilt







. It has an older IMC FW, which may favor 1 dimm per channel users.

*** edit ***

2hrs in of 3hr run, window 32 not running.



Going to SOC: 1.037V.


----------



## Aby67

Does anyone know the power draw WHEN AT FULL LOAD on the 1950X

1 at stock
2 OC 4.0
3 OC4.1

if You are using any cooler except EK would like the temps readings.

Im asking as to ponder if to eventually run the 1950X at stock but with a chiller addon for 100% loads, and assess the power draw differences and convenience.

thanks


----------



## ssateneth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> Does anyone know the power draw WHEN AT FULL LOAD on the 1950X
> 
> 1 at stock
> 2 OC 4.0
> 3 OC4.1
> 
> if You are using any cooler except EK would like the temps readings.
> 
> Im asking as to ponder if to eventually run the 1950X at stock but with a chiller addon for 100% loads, and assess the power draw differences and convenience.
> 
> thanks


Depends on leakage, voltage used, and type of 'full load' (some programs use more power than others, even at 100%). Stock will always obey the 180W TDP; It will boost past 3.7GHz with XFR but only if thermals and power envelope allows. It won't boost past a certain point if the sensors detect the CPU will go past 180W.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> Depends on leakage, voltage used, and type of 'full load' (some programs use more power than others, even at 100%). Stock will always obey the 180W TDP; It will boost past 3.7GHz with XFR but only if thermals and power envelope allows. It won't boost past a certain point if the sensors detect the CPU will go past 180W.


Yeah I am very well aware of that, and stock is possibly not that bad maybe with a small chiller helping keeping temps eg just above the 30s......that s why im asking, a more or less idea would be fairly good enough for me....as I know some will suck 380 watts others over 430 so kinda trying to figure what a SL chip could pull out of the wall if OC at 4.1 or tad more and see what is best.

I also have no idea if overclocking the CPU would in fact benefit memory latency timings as well which I think matters a lot.......fact is that if there is going to be a 32 core Threaripper, there is no way that any waterblock in the market no matter how good it might be can keep such a cpu cool enough to operate properly...thus checking out options here.

BTW the 180 watt is the TDP not the actual wattage drawn.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> BTW the 180 watt is the TDP not the actual wattage drawn.


I have remained stock CPU more of the time than OC'd. CPU Core Power (SVI2 TFN) at stock I can't recall passing ~180W. There maybe a odd peak past it, however when OC'd I do, usually tends to be >200W for even mild OC (ie 3.8GHz).


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> Does anyone know the power draw WHEN AT FULL LOAD on the 1950X
> 
> 1 at stock
> 2 OC 4.0
> 3 OC4.1
> 
> if You are using any cooler except EK would like the temps readings.
> 
> Im asking as to ponder if to eventually run the 1950X at stock but with a chiller addon for 100% loads, and assess the power draw differences and convenience.
> 
> thanks


At stock it throttles when the power draw exceeds 180W.

Here's at 3.7GHz / 1.1500V in Prime95.



~215W on average, excluding the minor power rails (< 15W in total).


----------



## Aby67

Ok got it......so the throttling is not thermal related?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> Ok got it......so the throttling is not thermal related?


Nope PowerLimit as well.


----------



## ssateneth

"BTW the 180 watt is the TDP not the actual wattage drawn."

TDP = Total Design *Power*, measured in Watts. Watt is power. It would be silly to label it one thing and have it mean something completely opposite.







. That said, TR is very good and staying within its power envelope. You can make it draw more voltage than norma with BIOS settingsl and it will stay within its power envelope, as long as you don't overclock it.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Nope PowerLimit as well.


thx


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> "BTW the 180 watt is the TDP not the actual wattage drawn."
> 
> TDP = Total Design *Power*, measured in Watts. Watt is power. It would be silly to label it one thing and have it mean something completely opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That said, TR is very good and staying within its power envelope. You can make it draw more voltage than normal and it will stay within its power envelope, as long as you don't overclock it.


you go tell that to INtel that has a 1980XE that has a tdp but pulls over 600 watts when overclocked


----------



## ssateneth

because you're overclocking it. Run it at stock speeds and see how it behaves. Anyways, maybe i'll get some data in a few.


----------



## nycgtr

300w @ 4.0 here.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> because you're overclocking it. Run it at stock speeds and see how it behaves. Anyways, maybe i'll get some data in a few.


right that s hwat im tryng to figure,, hwo much does a a 4 4.1 OC TR pull in watts from users here


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> 300w @ 4.0 here.


thanks


----------



## TrixX

4.0 for me is around 280-290W


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> thx


NP







.

I think I may have made in error on saying CPU Core Power (SVI2 TFN). It may well be the SMU reading (SMU "the puppet master" of all, The Stilt had said in his Ryzen technical thread), that maybe better guide to hitting PowerLimit.

Here is [email protected]



And another example Bionic.



If you look back to the Y-Cruncher screenies I recently posted you'll see CPU Core Power (SVI2 TFN) exceeds ~180W (MAX) in all but SMU is always 179.774W (MAX).


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I think I may have made in error on saying CPU Core Power (SVI2 TFN). It may well be the SMU reading ("the puppet master"), The Stilt had said in his Ryzen technical thread.
> 
> Here is [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> And another example Bionic.
> 
> 
> 
> If you look back to the Y-Cruncher screenies I recently posted you'll see CPU Core Power (SVI2 TFN) exceeds ~180W (MAX) in all but SMU is always 179.774W (MAX).


The SMU reported power should not be trusted blindly, since it is calculated and not measured.
If you have a TFN calibrated board (i.e. Zenith) or a board with accessible IR VRM controller, you should always look the power figures from these.
TFN is sourced directly from the VRM controller, however it must be calibrated for each motherboard model separately.

Zenith calibrations were added to HWInfo starting from version 5.60 I believe.


----------



## gupsterg

I use SVI2 TFN as ~guide for voltages, etc







.

~4min after my original post (which you've quoted) I added I believe the SMU Power value is better guide to PowerLimit imposed when CPU stock







. As I believe the SMU is controlling "factors" as per your Ryzen technical guide







.


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssateneth*
> 
> "BTW the 180 watt is the TDP not the actual wattage drawn."
> 
> TDP = Total Design *Power*, measured in Watts. Watt is power. It would be silly to label it one thing and have it mean something completely opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That said, TR is very good and staying within its power envelope. You can make it draw more voltage than norma with BIOS settingsl and it will stay within its power envelope, as long as you don't overclock it.


When it's AMD, TDP is usually the amount of power it needs, when it's Intel, it's the power that a heatsink must be capable of dissipate for the CPU not to throttle. The definition of TDP has nothing to do with how much power it takes.


----------



## Davidov

@Gupsterg: Thank you.
@Aby67: Thanks, I watched the video.

Thank you very much for your response!
I have set Voltages to Auto for both CPU and SoC, instead of using offset, and Auto works better for me.
Running stable for days now @3900MHz and @3200MHz (@56C (Prime95 gets it to 66C at 22C ambient)

Voltages:
SoC SVI2 TFN: 1.087
CPU Core SVI2 TFN: 1.287 (load) - 1.344 (Idle)
VCore: 1.373 (load) - 1.330 (Idle)
VDDSoC: 1.134

Now my question is: how far can I go? What are safe upper limits for CPU voltages?
In particular, would CPU core SVI2 TFN voltages of 1.32-1.35V under load be acceptable, even if VCore goes to around 1.4V or above?
Or would VCore 1.373 (load) as above already be on (over?) the edge? Or should I use LLC 3/4 to keep it all around 1.35V?

Thanks a bunch, Davidov


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Kind of sad to see that we have not seen a BIOS Update with any new Agesa code . I can only assume Asus are delaying release for some reason.


----------



## Ronsanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> Guys check this out!...
> 
> This guy has had headaches for the ram and finally found out that the Threadripper CPU he bought was broken as it could not support all the 8 dimms
> judging form what I read here by many who cant get their sticks working on some dimms this might be interesting video to watch.


@dessax Take a look at this video. If you get that new board and it does the same thing, you may also have a bad CPU.


----------



## Kyozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Kind of sad to see that we have not seen a BIOS Update with any new Agesa code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can only assume Asus are delaying release for some reason.


Indeed, i definitely understand why so many ZE Owners are pissed at ASUS. Meanwhile the Blue Team HEDT gets all the love from ASUS.


----------



## dessax

@Ronsanut Yep I saw it on Friday. So I got the new board today. Same errors 4 stick no good with manual timings and settings. I was thinking about sending the RAM's back but maybe I should try a new cpu first.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Kind of sad to see that we have not seen a BIOS Update with any new Agesa code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can only assume Asus are delaying release for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, i definitely understand why so many ZE Owners are pissed at ASUS. Meanwhile the Blue Team HEDT gets all the love from ASUS.
Click to expand...

Yeah it is a bummer.

Kinda hoping @[email protected]has some updates


----------



## royfrosty

Hi guys, i have a 8 sticks of gskill trident z rgb 2400mhz. Running at stock speed of 2133mhz is fine.

But the moment if i set to xmp on, every cold boot it will turn on and off, and on again and boot as per normal. Its been since day 1 till the latest bios. Any fix for it?


----------



## gupsterg

When you mean cold boot, power was switched off to PSU?


----------



## Neonkore

Thanks for your help gupsterg.

I hit 3.95GHz with 1.325V, SOC 1.03125. Memory 14-14-14-34 CR2 3200MHz. I think I can hit 4GHz with a bit more SOC but I start dropping workers very early in my tests so I've gone as far as I need to this weekend. Temp reaches 66 degrees on P95 (22 ambient). 286W package power, i'm drawing 430W from the wall (includes monitor etc). 3.9GHz at 1.3V and 1.025 is stable for 61 degrees.

This is more than enough to give a nice speed boost to my work, Vray at 100% on all cores doesn't get it hotter than 58 degrees. I'll try to get CR1 or higher 3333MHz frequency next weekend.


----------



## java4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Yeah it is a bummer.
> 
> Kinda hoping @[email protected]has some updates


I agree, I will never buy an ASUS motherboard again.
Spending 550€ and not getting new UEFI versions is just ridicilous.


----------



## royfrosty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> When you mean cold boot, power was switched off to PSU?


Yeap. Power was switched off to psu.


----------



## Reikoji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> you go tell that to INtel that has a 1980XE that has a tdp but pulls over 600 watts when overclocked


That is because of the board bios defaults I am sure. I'm thinking they may have done the same thing with certain board bios on X299 like they did/tried with Z370 boards, which caused benchmarks between reviewers to vary greatyly. When truely at stock, 1980XE would run at ~2.6ghz all cores and would stay at or near 165w in doing so.

But, I wont assume to know intel and what they think TDP is. Probably is 600w draw at stock :3 But with AMD, TDP = wattage draw at stock. The bios defaults will prevent the processor from drawing more than this, meaning things like XFR and boosts will deactivate to stay under that TDP.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Kind of sad to see that we have not seen a BIOS Update with any new Agesa code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can only assume Asus are delaying release for some reason.


I've been waiting to update until we go a new code.... looks like.it will be a while yet. Pretty sad to see in a flagship mobo.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reikoji*
> 
> That is because of the board bios defaults I am sure. I'm thinking they may have done the same thing with certain board bios on X299 like they did/tried with Z370 boards, which caused benchmarks between reviewers to vary greatyly. When truely at stock, 1980XE would run at ~2.6ghz all cores and would stay at or near 165w in doing so.
> 
> But, I wont assume to know intel and what they think TDP is. Probably is 600w draw at stock :3 But with AMD, TDP = wattage draw at stock. The bios defaults will prevent the processor from drawing more than this, meaning things like XFR and boosts will deactivate to stay under that TDP.


Ah Intel wonderful company , spend a great deal of money on their products....It is going to feel odd to see their sales plummet in the next 3 4 years...as for now for every 1950x you buy You get one 7980XE with the same power draw at load more or less and 6 times the cache....if You need to buy 3 4 machines what do You think would be the logical choice?
Ehm Id say it is a no brainer even f You need to buy just one machine.


----------



## mayan50

IM BACK! 2+ weeks ago, I couldn't complete the 1st boot, now running smooth looking for advice.

My system:
1950x on Zenith Extreme with 128 GB of GSKill RGB Trident Z. F4-2933C16Q2-128GTZRX (i.e., the kit specifically slated for the TR)
I have a Enermax Liqtech TR4 240 cooler mounted and plugged into CPU_FAN header.
Four Riing Plus Premium fans as intake at front of cube case (2 of which are in front of the AIO), 1 fan at bottom (intake), 1 at back (exhaust), and 4 Riing Plus Premium at top of case (exhaust).
I have an EVGA GTX1050 card installed (I'm not a gamer), monitor plugged into HDMI port.

RAM is running at stock 2933, selected via DOCP profile in BIOS (the rest is as Optimized Defaults).

My question is mainly about temps. I'm using Ryzen Master to OC.
At 4.0 GHz, 1.35V, I can run Prime95 Torture test for several minutes, in the 60s-70s C range. Then after about 8 minutes, I start creeping up slowly. I stop the test at 80-82 C, out of fear. It's not locking up.

Should I keep testing it? Where is the danger zone in terms of temperature, and after how much time using P95? Does that mean that I'm NOT stable with these settings?


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayan50*
> 
> IM BACK! 2+ weeks ago, I couldn't complete the 1st boot, now running smooth looking for advice.
> 
> My system:
> 1950x on Zenith Extreme with 128 GB of GSKill RGB Trident Z. F4-2933C16Q2-128GTZRX (i.e., the kit specifically slated for the TR)
> I have a Enermax Liqtech TR4 240 cooler mounted and plugged into CPU_FAN header.
> Four Riing Plus Premium fans as intake at front of cube case (2 of which are in front of the AIO), 1 fan at bottom (intake), 1 at back (exhaust), and 4 Riing Plus Premium at top of case (exhaust).
> I have an EVGA GTX1050 card installed (I'm not a gamer), monitor plugged into HDMI port.
> 
> RAM is running at stock 2933, selected via DOCP profile in BIOS (the rest is as Optimized Defaults).
> 
> My question is mainly about temps. I'm using Ryzen Master to OC.
> At 4.0 GHz, 1.35V, I can run Prime95 Torture test for several minutes, in the 60s-70s C range. Then after about 8 minutes, I start creeping up slowly. I stop the test at 80-82 C, out of fear. It's not locking up.
> 
> Should I keep testing it? Where is the danger zone in terms of temperature, and after how much time using P95? Does that mean that I'm NOT stable with these settings?


Making the premise that You are NOT going to run prime 95 all of your life, you need to think of a CPU as a piece of paper and temperature as oil.
The higher the temperature gets the more oil you are stanching the paper with, if you pass TJ max what happens is that, you start actually micro damaging the cpu AT THAT CLOCK YOU ARE RUNNING IT...as a result The PCU in the future will not be able to clock at that speed anymore as it used to fresh out of factory.
In general the CPU will degrade even at low temperatures, but the process is waaaaaaaaaaaaay slower, so the cooler you keep it the longer it will perform as good as new...if we dont go look into the quantum mechanics.
I think hat The AIO You have is very good but possibly Your case airflow is not so good for you to reach those 80 C temps, ...Ideally You will want to keep Your CPU below 60 C if u keep it at load a lot in ur job..anything above that in any CPU, even if acceptable is not ideal temperatures.
I think that 360 is teh minium requirement for TR


----------



## Aby67

p.s. You are stable, You are just not dissipating enough heat with a 240, You need bigger radiators.


----------



## mayan50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> p.s. You are stable, You are just not dissipating enough heat with a 240, You need bigger radiators.


Thanks much!

Just clarifying that I believe I was at 80C including the 27C offset (I should know this but I probably would have shut down if it was 107C). So you are referring to 60C Not including the offset, correct?

Also, I do think this case is fairly inefficient in terms of cooling. It's the MeanIt 4pm which is a cube with tempered glass all around. Looks great, but I think it's starving for air intake (the side grills are very small). Tomorrow morning I will test with the face plate off.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayan50*
> 
> Thanks much!
> 
> Just clarifying that I believe I was at 80C including the 27C offset (I should know this but I probably would have shut down if it was 107C). So you are referring to 60C Not including the offset, correct?
> 
> Also, I do think this case is fairly inefficient in terms of cooling. It's the MeanIt 4pm which is a cube with tempered glass all around. Looks great, but I think it's starving for air intake (the side grills are very small). Tomorrow morning I will test with the face plate off.


Yes i mean true 60C


----------



## Phobos223

Hey all! Just picked up my 1950x and a Zenith, and have not decided on the RAM yet. I figured I would try to fire it up with 16gb quad kit I had in an x99 system and well, long story shot, the only way it will post is if I use only the B DIMMs (2 furthest right from CPU) . Any other combination fails...either doesn't post,or it boots, resets, boots, resets, infinite loop...

I have latest BIOS and actually installed windows with the B slots filled and find it very stable... RAM is Corsiar Dominator 2666Mhz CMD16GX4M4A2666C16

I seem to have stumbled onto the memory issue that everyone in the world seems to be having with these boards (from what I read).

I have been reading and testing for hours, but can someone just PM me and let me know what you have that works. I am looking to get 64GB (8x8), not really concerned about speed, but would like to be close to 3000mhz without having to do anything to crazy.... I am just too busy these days to tinker as much as I used to but I would like to get this thing running as soon as possible.

Thanks!!


----------



## mayan50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223*
> 
> Hey all! Just picked up my 1950x and a Zenith, and have not decided on the RAM yet. I figured I would try to fire it up with 16gb quad kit I had in an x99 system and well, long story shot, the only way it will post is if I use only the B DIMMs (2 furthest right from CPU) . Any other combination fails...either doesn't post,or it boots, resets, boots, resets, infinite loop...
> 
> I have latest BIOS and actually installed windows with the B slots filled and find it very stable... RAM is Corsiar Dominator 2666Mhz CMD16GX4M4A2666C16
> 
> I seem to have stumbled onto the memory issue that everyone in the world seems to be having with these boards (from what I read).
> 
> I have been reading and testing for hours, but can someone just PM me and let me know what you have that works. I am looking to get 64GB (8x8), not really concerned about speed, but would like to be close to 3000mhz without having to do anything to crazy.... I am just too busy these days to tinker as much as I used to but I would like to get this thing running as soon as possible.
> 
> Thanks!!


Welcome. See my post above, I'm on to OC'ing.
I have 128 GB of GSKill RGB Trident Z. F4-2933C16Q2-128GTZRX
Pricey, and I needed the full 128GB, but I can report that these worked basically right out of the gate (I had other issues that were unrelated to RAM--as far I can tell). Anyway, they are great so far. The "X" at the end of the SKU refers to the GSkill's claim that they were tested specifically for TR.


----------



## wolfeagle1873

I bought this works fine Corsair CMK128GX4M8Z2933C16 Vengeance LPX 128GB (8x16GB) DDR4 2933 (PC4-23400) C16 desktop memory for AMD Threadripper


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223*
> 
> Hey all! Just picked up my 1950x and a Zenith, and have not decided on the RAM yet. I figured I would try to fire it up with 16gb quad kit I had in an x99 system and well, long story shot, the only way it will post is if I use only the B DIMMs (2 furthest right from CPU) . Any other combination fails...either doesn't post,or it boots, resets, boots, resets, infinite loop...
> 
> I have latest BIOS and actually installed windows with the B slots filled and find it very stable... RAM is Corsiar Dominator 2666Mhz CMD16GX4M4A2666C16
> 
> I seem to have stumbled onto the memory issue that everyone in the world seems to be having with these boards (from what I read).
> 
> I have been reading and testing for hours, but can someone just PM me and let me know what you have that works. I am looking to get 64GB (8x8), not really concerned about speed, but would like to be close to 3000mhz without having to do anything to crazy.... I am just too busy these days to tinker as much as I used to but I would like to get this thing running as soon as possible.
> 
> Thanks!!


This video will give You a thorough understanding about ram and how to overclock it.




You might be stuck at 2666 simply becuase You are overvolting somewhere and the system resets back to 2666 for safety .


----------



## Aby67

I wonder if a x399 ROG motherboard makes sense at all, and the 10Gbit Ethernet too with such limited PCIe slots......
I think ROG branding is a too low level manufacturing standard for Threadripper and that WS branding and componentry because of the 64 3.0 PCIe lanes plus all the other ones would be best suitable, both if You would need to do a HPC machine or small data center one.

I have played tennis with friends in a small hotel room and very funny too, but Wimbledon is not taking place in kitchens.

Is there any reason why, You think that at Asus, they have become so incompetent and low quality/functionality/componentry and especially design for x399?!...


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> I wonder if a x399 ROG motherboard makes sense at all, and the 10Gbit Ethernet too with such limited PCIe slots......
> I think ROG branding is a too low level manufacturing standard for Threadripper and that WS branding and componentry because of the 64 3.0 PCIe lanes plus all the other ones would be best suitable, both if You would need to do a HPC machine or small data center one.
> 
> I have played tennis with friends in a small hotel room and very funny too, but Wimbledon is not taking place in kitchens.
> 
> Is there any reason why, You think that at Asus, they have become so incompetent and low quality/functionality/componentry and especially design for x399?!...


Is there any X399 MB that have x16-x16-x16-x16 at all? My Asrock x399 fatality pro have 16-8-16-8 too


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Is there any X399 MB that have x16-x16-x16-x16 at all? My Asrock x399 fatality pro have 16-8-16-8 too


No there's no boards with x16 in all four slots and with good reason. The CPU is 60+4 not 64. So if all PCI-E slots were x16 they wouldn't all function at that speed anyway. 4 are reserved for the chipset regardless.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Is there any X399 MB that have x16-x16-x16-x16 at all? My Asrock x399 fatality pro have 16-8-16-8 too


You cannot run x16 more than 3 times for threadripper and 6 times for EPYC, but what an ideal Threadripper motherboard should be like is.

For threadripper
Pcie 16 x8
Pcie 16 x16
Pcie 16 x8
Pcie 16 x16
Pcie 16 x8
Pcie 16 x16
Pcie 16 x4

This would be the ideal layout giving the maximum flexibility, especially now that high end GPus are sold without VGA port allowing for single slot solution.
You can then run 3 gpus at x16 or 6 at x8, or tons of M.2 or whatever you need for your workflow.

You would need also dual 10 gigabit Ethernet in the rear IO.
10 phaze VRms with super high end capacitors, with decent finned old school heat sink.

For Epyc
I would like to see a 9/10 slot motherboard capable of hosting 8 gpus even if wired 4 wired at x16 and other 4 wired at 8...as there are chassis that would allow up to 10 slots PCIe.

Personally I would also like the rear socket back plate to have the screw mounts to add a heat sink or even a water block to it, as heat does transfer through the pcb and screw mounts allowing installation of a block in the rear could also help cool down the Vrms actively, because this CPU and a 32 core variant that will sooner or later come into the market, will generate tons of heat...all the SOC CPU ram need absolute perfect voltage for stability and currently Voltage regulation is not so refined on ROG motherboards.

I think proposing and offering a ROG motherboard for threadripper, instead of offering right from day 1 a WS threadripper and EPYC motherboard is from a certain angle really offensive to the intelligence of Asus clients.....
I think that no one here wants to be treated like a consumer idiot when it comes to HEDT or workstations because We work with this stuff, and we are extremely informed on the hardware capabilities and what they are designed for.

Designing and Aura themed ROG x399 motherboard just proves that at ASUS they think of clients as idiots to push crap and put money into their pockets thinking of them as idiots.
The point being that even if at Asus they are in good faith, and I hope they are, it is evident that they have no idea at all what AMD CPUs are about, which makes things even worse

EK is the same story...We as clients should some what say...how dare You even consider offering us such products, if We were in a old timer mentality world.......but at the same time, all these companies are trying taking too much advantage over the client.

I can understand that things can cost more for ASUS to make a decent Epyc or threadripper motherboard, but then We would be willing to spend more for a decent product instead of having to pay prime price for a dual 10 Gbit card and freaking horrible Aura Leds.
I can also understand that some peole do not need all these expansion slots, just offer a micro atx for those clients who just need to stream videos with top of the notch components that can let them overclock to the tin if needed.....
But there is a ton of people that will buy Threadripper or Epyc to run at least 4 1080tis or Titans or even GP/GV100 Quadros on Hbm2 hoping to have a solution to stick 6 of them instead of having again to go on Intel and get a dual socket motherboard or 8 gpu server.

That being said ROG motherboard for x399 can make sense when PCIe gen 4 will come out, as even gamers will be able to run multiple GPus for gaming without SLI...eg 4 5 6 gtx 1050ti or 4 1060s...at Nvidia they are very well aware of this and this is why they are pushing AI so much for their High end Gpus, because with PCie gen 4 gamers will only buy many low end ones rather than a single high end GPU


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royfrosty*
> 
> Hi guys, i have a 8 sticks of gskill trident z rgb 2400mhz. Running at stock speed of 2133mhz is fine.
> 
> But the moment if i set to xmp on, every cold boot it will turn on and off, and on again and boot as per normal. Its been since day 1 till the latest bios. Any fix for it?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> When you mean cold boot, power was switched off to PSU?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *royfrosty*
> 
> Yeap. Power was switched off to psu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

This is normal.

My C6H does this also, that has had way more UEFI updates than ZE. My M7R (Intel MB) also does this. My P5K Premium (Intel MB) from 2007 does this even if PSU has active power prior to post.

The 1st post is initialising/training board and 2nd is then full post.

If you do not remove power from PSU it will not need 2 posts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonkore*
> 
> Thanks for your help gupsterg.
> 
> I hit 3.95GHz with 1.325V, SOC 1.03125. Memory 14-14-14-34 CR2 3200MHz. I think I can hit 4GHz with a bit more SOC but I start dropping workers very early in my tests so I've gone as far as I need to this weekend. Temp reaches 66 degrees on P95 (22 ambient). 286W package power, i'm drawing 430W from the wall (includes monitor etc). 3.9GHz at 1.3V and 1.025 is stable for 61 degrees.
> 
> This is more than enough to give a nice speed boost to my work, Vray at 100% on all cores doesn't get it hotter than 58 degrees. I'll try to get CR1 or higher 3333MHz frequency next weekend.


Nice







, thanks for share







.

Past few days been meddling with GPU, may come back to tweaking TR/ZE soon







. The Stilt's UEFI has been great for me, 3333MHz Fast has not failed to post 1x time yet







, always a nice single smooth post







.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> This is normal.
> 
> My C6H does this also, that has had way more UEFI updates than ZE. My M7R (Intel MB) also does this. My P5K Premium (Intel MB) from 2007 does this even if PSU has active power prior to post.
> 
> The 1st post is initialising/training board and 2nd is then full post.
> 
> If you do not remove power from PSU it will not need 2 posts.
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , thanks for share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Past few days been meddling with GPU, may come back to tweaking TR/ZE soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The Stilt's UEFI has been great for me, 3333MHz Fast has not failed to post 1x time yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , always a nice single smooth post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hey there Gupsterg, what do You think of this video, do You think the same principles can be adopted for x399?
DO You think that many stuck with low ram speeds are having the issue of over voltage protection kicking in as well on Asus?


----------



## mayan50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayan50*
> 
> Thanks much!
> 
> Just clarifying that I believe I was at 80C including the 27C offset (I should know this but I probably would have shut down if it was 107C). So you are referring to 60C Not including the offset, correct?
> 
> Also, I do think this case is fairly inefficient in terms of cooling. It's the MeanIt 4pm which is a cube with tempered glass all around. Looks great, but I think it's starving for air intake (the side grills are very small). Tomorrow morning I will test with the face plate off.


WOOPS! Sure enough, I was at 80C TRUE temp. Ran it again with those settings, and froze. That ain't gonna work. Now trying 3.8GHz ,1.12125V...

Prime95 Torture Test Blend, stayed at 68C until about 6 min mark and then it started to run away, I shut it down at 78C.

The question is can I leave it here? I do statistical work with Stata, and can run it on all cores, but somehow I doubt I'll be taxing the TR like Prime95 is doing.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayan50*
> 
> WOOPS! Sure enough, I was at 80C TRUE temp. Ran it again with those settings, and froze. That ain't gonna work. Now trying 3.8GHz ,1.12125V...
> 
> Prime95 Torture Test Blend, stayed at 68C until about 6 min mark and then it started to run away, I shut it down at 78C.
> 
> The question is can I leave it here? I do statistical work with Stata, and can run it on all cores, but somehow I doubt I'll be taxing the TR like Prime95 is doing.


get a 360 rad....Your temp issue, is due to that.....The Enermax AIO You got can refill so You could in theory get any radiator size You can fit in your case and use clamps on the tubing on the radiator entry.......but you can also check if you put the thermal paste on all the IHS or if the water block is not seated properly, try some thermal grizzly TP.......I say this because Your temps from what You said before keep on rising and have a hard time to stabilize. I don think You damaged the CPu because You are way within max recommended voltages.


----------



## Aby67

@mayan50

BTW max temps are not everything, you do want to have decent nice cool temps at idle as well, even if it matters less as You not having a custom loop that has GPUs needing to cool as well, but always nice to have fans and pump spin slow as possible.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

While I can see why people run Prime95, I personally think it is an unrealistic take with regards to actual use. I see many people recently stating they need to upgrade their coolers, while I agree that you should get a coldplate that covers the entire IHS I think as long as you are stable at standard loads and staying within a good thermal envelope you are fine. Prime95 puts an unusually high stress on the CPU creating huge amounts of heat compared to normal 99.9% use.

You have to ask, is buying a cooler to stay Prime95 happy a good investment ? I personally think its a waste of funds, but thats me.


----------



## mayan50

Thanks all.

@Aby67-- can't do a 360 RAD because I'm all built in a cube case (240mm square). As far as thermal paste, I'm using ArticSilver, and watch thermal application videos ad nauseum for TR before I built. All solid there. At idle (3.8GHz, 1.2125v), I'm at 38C. I have a small office ambient is about 22C. I think this case is a little intake air-starved (haven't tested without the front cover yet)....

Before hitting submit for the above post, I pulled the front (beautiful tempered glass) cover off and reran the 4.0ghz, 1.35v, profile. Much cooler. It stayed at 60C for 7 min. Now its climbing but shifted down about 10 degrees. 8 minutes in, I've very slowly crept up at 72.5C and its not moving beyond that... now at 12 minutes.

Now the temp drops to 62.50C (I thought I had locked up, but nope, good to go--I guess the P95 worker changed). CPU is not throttled.

In short, ITS THE CASE!


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayan50*
> 
> Thanks all.
> 
> @Aby67-- can't do a 360 RAD because I'm all built in a cube case (240mm square). As far as thermal paste, I'm using ArticSilver, and watch thermal application videos ad nauseum for TR before I built. All solid there. At idle (3.8GHz, 1.2125v), I'm at 38C. I have a small office ambient is about 22C. I think this case is a little intake air-starved (haven't tested without the front cover yet)....
> 
> Before hitting submit for the above post, I pulled the front (beautiful tempered glass) cover off and reran the 4.0ghz, 1.35v, profile. Much cooler. It stayed at 60C for 7 min. Now its climbing but shifted down about 10 degrees. 8 minutes in, I've very slowly crept up at 72.5C and its not moving beyond that... now at 12 minutes.
> 
> Now the temp drops to 62.50C (I thought I had locked up, but nope, good to go--I guess the P95 worker changed). CPU is not throttled.
> 
> In short, ITS THE CASE!


ok so you got it.....what you can do is keep windows power management at power saving settings when u do light stuff, and then go to balanced and open the window when u need to load the cpu.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> While I can see why people run Prime95, I personally think it is an unrealistic take with regards to actual use. I see many people recently stating they need to upgrade their coolers, while I agree that you should get a coldplate that covers the entire IHS I think as long as you are stable at standard loads and staying within a good thermal envelope you are fine. Prime95 puts an unusually high stress on the CPU creating huge amounts of heat compared to normal 99.9% use.
> 
> You have to ask, is buying a cooler to stay Prime95 happy a good investment ? I personally think its a waste of funds, but thats me.


sooner or later if you are using this as even a entry level workstation especially for rendering scenes, you will want to have the cpu running at full load overnight or some days without having temperatures issues degrading the cpu life, I have ran cpus fo e over a week quite often at full loads, and also things like noise and dust matter a lot, but it all starts by transporting that heat from inside the case outside somewhere, furthest away form when you sit ideally......the efficiency at which u can dissipate all the energy accumulating on THE ihs in the form of heat is where it all begins from, but it has to have somewhere to leave the loop even more efficiently, or else you will end up with temperatures raising non stop.

I think that nobody here enjoys running threadripper at 75 80 foe days at full load knowing they want this CPU to last at least the 5 years of its amortization value, You will want at the end of the 5 years for the processor to work just as good as the first day and serve You for many more years to come so to be an added value that came free of charge.
The socket can degrade a lot from high temps too especially if u smoke or have a very dusty environment.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> While I can see why people run Prime95, I personally think it is an unrealistic take with regards to actual use. I see many people recently stating they need to upgrade their coolers, while I agree that you should get a coldplate that covers the entire IHS I think as long as you are stable at standard loads and staying within a good thermal envelope you are fine. Prime95 puts an unusually high stress on the CPU creating huge amounts of heat compared to normal 99.9% use.
> 
> You have to ask, is buying a cooler to stay Prime95 happy a good investment ? I personally think its a waste of funds, but thats me.
> 
> 
> 
> sooner or later if you are using this as even a entry level workstation especially for rendering scenes, you will want to have the cpu running at full load overnight or some days without having temperatures issues degrading the cpu life, I have ran cpus fo e over a week quite often at full loads, and also things like noise and dust matter a lot, but it all starts by transporting that heat from inside the case outside somewhere, furthest away form when you sit ideally......the efficiency at which u can dissipate all the energy accumulating on THE ihs in the form of heat is where it all begins from, but it has to have somewhere to leave the loop even more efficiently, or else you will end up with temperatures raising non stop.
> 
> I think that nobody here enjoys running threadripper at 75 80 foe days at full load knowing they want this CPU to last at least the 5 years of its amortization value, You will want at the end of the 5 years for the processor to work just as good as the first day and serve You for many more years to come so to be an added value that came free of charge.
> The socket can degrade a lot from high temps too especially if u smoke or have a very dusty environment.
Click to expand...

I am not sure I understand any of the first paragraph.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> I am not sure I understand any of the first paragraph.


In few words yes Prim 95 for some users is an exaggeration but a mean to find stability , but there is people who do need to run their CPU at full load for days in a row non stop...prim 95 is a way to also check temperature scenarios in different seasons, so to set up Your cooling system properly to Your needs...maybe You not running only the CPU at full load but CPU and 2 GPUS at full load, in that case even prime 95 is not ideal test as it would in no way represent the BTU of heat your dealing with.
In any case You do want to have a nice cooling margin and the only way to find that margin is to set up the most extreme scenarios in which You would operate in even if sporadically.


----------



## Neonkore

I understand Enterprise's points of view, P95 should cover the 'worst case' scenario - the rendering programs I use even at 100% full load do not stress the CPU as much as 100% P95.

However,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> maybe You not running only the CPU at full load but CPU and 2 GPUS at full load


What programs would be coded that effectively? If indeed you use a program that harvests GPU acceleration WITH 100% CPU utilisation then that's something else


----------



## wolfeagle1873

Anybody running three M 2 NVMe ssd's?
I have one under the cover and two on the dimm 2 card but the bios only sees the two on the Dimm 2 card if I take one off the Dimm 2 card it then sees one on the card and the one under the cover All three are Samsung


----------



## Neonkore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfeagle1873*
> 
> Anybody running three M 2 NVMe ssd's?
> I have one under the cover and two on the dimm 2 card but the bios only sees the two on the Dimm 2 card if I take one off the Dimm 2 card it then sees one on the card and the one under the cover All three are Samsung


I'm running 3 samsung 960 evos, the BIOS saw all of them from the start - have you updated your BIOS/restored defaults?


----------



## RuhaiHu

So anyone know a fix for bios and all tools in windows reading incorrect cpu temperatures when inputting a manual overclock? Currently on bios 801, tried reflashing it a few times. AI Suite 3's overclocking via offset seemed to not cause it but it also was all auto offset and voltage. Which got up to 39.75x100 but was unstable.

Could I be missing an voltage adjustment somewhere.My last OC system current main is a x58 based system. So just a small leap in system differences, and options features... bios types... boot times. Hell everything.

Stock CPU, with memory at 3200 F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR getting better results than my x58 system with a 1080ti. TR system has old 980ti in it atm. Test dependant though of course.


----------



## wolfeagle1873

Yes I have. I have three 960 evo's as well two 500's and a 1tb
Just found that I have another problem also one of the four Nvidia 1070 cards is showing disabled in device manager with a code 23


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuhaiHu*
> 
> So anyone know a fix for bios and all tools in windows reading incorrect cpu temperatures when inputting a manual overclock? Currently on bios 801, tried reflashing it a few times. AI Suite 3's overclocking via offset seemed to not cause it but it also was all auto offset and voltage. Which got up to 39.75x100 but was unstable.
> 
> Could I be missing an voltage adjustment somewhere.My last OC system current main is a x58 based system. So just a small leap in system differences, and options features... bios types... boot times. Hell everything.
> 
> Stock CPU, with memory at 3200 F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR getting better results than my x58 system with a 1080ti. TR system has old 980ti in it atm. Test dependant though of course.


delete AI Suit - thank me later (don't forget the cleaner)


----------



## RuhaiHu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> delete AI Suit - thank me later (don't forget the cleaner)


Even though It was doing that before AI Suite 3 was even installed? Pretty sure, i think... I could just wipe system. AI Suite is the version with the fix or a fix from this thread.

Read the whole thread then been keeping up with it. For a week or more now.


----------



## Neonkore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfeagle1873*
> 
> Yes I have. I have three 960 evo's as well two 500's and a 1tb
> Just found that I have another problem also one of the four Nvidia 1070 cards is showing disabled in device manager with a code 23


You're probably using up all of your lanes. Run some things in 4x mode (switch in BIOS) to test


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuhaiHu*
> 
> Even though It was doing that before AI Suite 3 was even installed? Pretty sure, i think... I could just wipe system. AI Suite is the version with the fix or a fix from this thread.
> 
> Read the whole thread then been keeping up with it. For a week or more now.


you need the cleaner from the software forums even then its not fully gone. the update just changes a setting in windows HPET -
- also remove the memory overclock when trying to up the cpu - when there both stable separate then combine them - I don't have the same kit but the same speed with the ram I cant get above 2933 it will boot I can run prime 95 but with the kit I have after an hour two the system will freeze up.


----------



## wolfeagle1873

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonkore*
> 
> You're probably using up all of your lanes. Run some things in 4x mode (switch in BIOS) to test


Will give that a try I know that the bottom slot is running in 4x mode already


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonkore*
> 
> I understand Enterprise's points of view, P95 should cover the 'worst case' scenario - the rendering programs I use even at 100% full load do not stress the CPU as much as 100% P95.
> 
> However,
> What programs would be coded that effectively? If indeed you use a program that harvests GPU acceleration WITH 100% CPU utilisation then that's something else


An Example would be today Iray and especially Vray most of the time.


----------



## Neonkore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> An Example would be today Iray and especially Vray most of the time.


Interesting. Vray for sketchup only uses 100% GPU (with a bit of CPU) OR 100% CPU and not 100% for both. Perhaps it's different with 3DS Max or Rhino or some other modelling software.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonkore*
> 
> Interesting. Vray for sketchup only uses 100% GPU (with a bit of CPU) OR 100% CPU and not 100% for both. Perhaps it's different with 3DS Max or Rhino or some other modelling software.


https://www.chaosgroup.com/blog/understanding-v-ray-hybrid-rendering#


----------



## Neonkore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> https://www.chaosgroup.com/blog/understanding-v-ray-hybrid-rendering#


Ah Hybrid RT of course, I've been waiting for it on Sketch-up.

Edit: HA! it was just released in a service pack 6 days ago:

GPU (CUDA) Engine Improvements

Implemented Hybrid Rendering. The GPU (CUDA) engine can now utilize CPUs as well. It is listed as "C++/CPU" in the devices list in both the Asset Editor Devices list and the GPU Device Select Tool

Sorry, very off topic.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonkore*
> 
> Ah Hybrid RT of course, I've been waiting for it on Sketch-up.
> 
> Edit: HA! it was just released in a service pack 6 days ago:
> 
> GPU (CUDA) Engine Improvements
> 
> Implemented Hybrid Rendering. The GPU (CUDA) engine can now utilize CPUs as well. It is listed as "C++/CPU" in the devices list in both the Asset Editor Devices list and the GPU Device Select Tool
> 
> Sorry, very off topic.


It is not really so off topic...You see Hybryd rendering is one thing, and for sure CPus like threadripper can significantly reduce render time, and all this has a cost in heat ...but even if you doing simple Raytracing while You are setting up lights for example , especially for interior set ups where you can have a lot of light sources, cloth, carpets, all those bump maps with so many subdivisions to have a clean image, lights bouncing around, every time you do pan or rotate your viewport the CPU will kick in refresh the scene and restart the GPU rendering, if You doing so for even just an hour , the room will get pretty hot pretty fast..interior renders are way slower and intensive than exterior ones especially in dim light candle light dining like set ups, where you are really cranking up render settings a lot to reduce noise to an acceptable degree.
So prime 95 is a very good tool once you have CPU stability, to also see how much margin you want in temperatures...of course it is a crazy torture test, but You do not want to take chances over nothing specifically when You might be also mega tasking


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonkore*
> 
> I understand Enterprise's points of view, P95 should cover the 'worst case' scenario - the rendering programs I use even at 100% full load do not stress the CPU as much as 100% P95.
> 
> However,
> What programs would be coded that effectively? If indeed you use a program that harvests GPU acceleration WITH 100% CPU utilisation then that's something else


That is exactly my situation with my two Ryzens. I run 100% utilization on all cores along with 3 gpus running at 100% utilization non-stop, 24/7/365 for distributed computing. So Prime95 is my one go-to test program to determine stability primarily because it most closely matches the same cpu instructions as my actual distributed computing load. OCCT with AVX is my other main test program because it too matches my AVX instruction apps. The gpu apps require a full cpu core to support each task run on the gpu. The rest of the cpu cores that are not supporting gpus are running a task on their own.

Prime95 and OCCT/AVX produce an equivalent heat load demand as my normal production demand. I require excellent case ventilation along with excellent cpu cooling.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I think it is a shame that we are still dealing with a buggy AI Suite, at least with respects to Fan control, not to mention no BIOS updates with the new Agesa code. I also noticed when you browse to the official support page for the ZE on Asus that downloads seem sparse regarding the AI Suie and other utilities, hell even the 0801 Beta BIOS has not made it to the downloads page.

I guess the question is, Asus....What is the deal with the no love for this flagship motherboard ?

Every other Asus board I have owned, or other manufactuer boards of a flagship status have received frequent and meaningful updates....but not this time. Why @[email protected]

I am curious considering the money I and others put down on this particular motherboard, sorry for the rant, but I am fairly sure I am not alone.


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> I think it is a shame that we are still dealing with a buggy AI Suite, at least with respects to Fan control, not to mention no BIOS updates with the new Agesa code. I also noticed when you browse to the official support page for the ZE on Asus that downloads seem sparse regarding the AI Suie and other utilities, hell even the 0801 Beta BIOS has not made it to the downloads page.
> 
> I guess the question is, Asus....What is the deal with the no love for this flagship motherboard ?
> 
> Every other Asus board I have owned, or other manufactuer boards of a flagship status have received frequent and meaningful updates....but not this time. Why @[email protected]
> 
> I am curious considering the money I and others put down on this particular motherboard, sorry for the rant, but I am fairly sure I am not alone.


You are not alone believe me. I'm pissed beyond belief with this situation and my decision to buy this motherboard.

@elmor kinda resurfaced on the Crossahair thread, B350 and X370 motherboards are getting new AGESA etc, AMD APU's are about to be released and they want to sell those motherboards....

On the X399 front quite frankly I have a hard time understanding this absolute lack of support, it could be they are swamped with work with the new AGESA for AM4 that was completely redone and x299 etc, but that is no excuse, specially since they will not even reply with any time-frame, acknowledgment or even excuses. Nada. Just bad business.

Many years ago I put Asus aside for lack of local support (bad RMA's etc), and only purchased from ABIT and Epox mostly. This time around I decided to try Asus Again, I have a Crosshair and now also a Zenith and this experience with the Zenith particularly will ensure I wont buy from them anytime soon, moving on.


----------



## RuhaiHu

Question is Ryzen Master for Threadripper safe to use?


----------



## wolfeagle1873

Seriously considering using this board for target practice first problems with getting four graphics cards installed as fourth card covered required headers then with ram even though it was on the QVL and now it won't recognize all of the M.2's and one video card won't show in windows
I have tested all video cards separately and in each slot all tested good same for M.2's but it refuse's to work with all installed and no support from Asus other than it should work and to test each component separately even though I have informed them that I have already done so twice
Never again will I buy an Asus motherboard


----------



## Juggalo23451

Why is the 801 not listed but 701 bios is in the Asus website


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Why is the 801 not listed but 701 bios is in the Asus website


No idea, I mentioned that above, Asus seem to be slow on the uptake with this board on all fronts. Irritating to say the least


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Kind of sad to see that we have not seen a BIOS Update with any new Agesa code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can only assume Asus are delaying release for some reason.


AGESA updates are issued by AMD, not us.

Here's a test bios which improves DRAM margins when using Hynix-based DIMMs in 2DPC configuration. http://www.mediafire.com/file/nxscgmaiuy8ssqy/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME-ASUS-0007.zip


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> No idea, I mentioned that above, Asus seem to be slow on the uptake with this board on all fronts. Irritating to say the least


Looks like they just post betas on their forums


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> AGESA updates are issued by AMD, not us.
> 
> Here's a test bios which improves DRAM margins when using Hynix-based DIMMs in 2DPC configuration. http://www.mediafire.com/file/nxscgmaiuy8ssqy/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME-ASUS-0007.zip


I think we "all" know AGESA updates are issued by AMD @elmor.

Other vendors namely Asrock have issued public (not beta btw) bios based on AGESA 1.0.0.4. This was 15 days ago. Asus has access to it also I'm sure?!

This is obviously not a speed contest, most of us are just venting some frustration related to the lack of any updates addressing the issued you can fix notwithstanding AGESA code status, since release month we had nothing basically. Not normal.

And thanks for the bios. I'm sure we all can breathe a little better seeing some action from your side.

Hopefully we can keep that up from now on and once you can share some news on any further update with the new AGESA code please do. Most important since the feedback from the other side is that it improves the 128gb issues many have with ram other than Samsung b die.


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Why is the 801 not listed but 701 bios is in the Asus website


Probably the same reason AI Suite v 3.00.01 is only listed on the Intel MB support pages and Aura 1.05.25 can only be found on the Asus software ROG forum..........Asus is terrible with software support.

That aside, it would probably be bad for them to list Beta BIOS's on the official support site. Their customer support already struggles enough in comprehending English sentences and knowing how any of their own products work. I probably sound bitter......I am. I should sleep now.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tBastard*
> 
> I think we "all" know AGESA updates are issued by AMD @elmor.
> 
> Other vendors namely Asrock have issued public (not beta btw) bios based on AGESA 1.0.0.4. This was 15 days ago. Asus has access to it also I'm sure?!
> 
> This is obviously not a speed contest, most of us are just venting some frustration related to the lack of any updates addressing the issued you can fix notwithstanding AGESA code status, since release month we had nothing basically. Not normal.
> 
> And thanks for the bios. I'm sure we all can breathe a little better seeing some action from your side.


I'll check the status on it.

Here's also a new version of LiveDash which reports correct dynamic CPU Frequency: https://www.mediafire.com/file/in7doiodaldncbi/LiveDash_1.01.07.rar


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Kind of sad to see that we have not seen a BIOS Update with any new Agesa code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can only assume Asus are delaying release for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> AGESA updates are issued by AMD, not us.
> 
> Here's a test bios which improves DRAM margins when using Hynix-based DIMMs in 2DPC configuration. http://www.mediafire.com/file/nxscgmaiuy8ssqy/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME-ASUS-0007.zip
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *L33tBastard*
> 
> I think we "all" know AGESA updates are issued by AMD @elmor.
> 
> Other vendors namely Asrock have issued public (not beta btw) bios based on AGESA 1.0.0.4. This was 15 days ago. Asus has access to it also I'm sure?!
> 
> This is obviously not a speed contest, most of us are just venting some frustration related to the lack of any updates addressing the issued you can fix notwithstanding AGESA code status, since release month we had nothing basically. Not normal.
> 
> And thanks for the bios. I'm sure we all can breathe a little better seeing some action from your side.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check the status on it.
> 
> Here's also a new version of LiveDash which reports correct dynamic CPU Frequency: https://www.mediafire.com/file/in7doiodaldncbi/LiveDash_1.01.07.rar
Click to expand...

Thankyou @elmor for the updates, I will give these a go, look forward to hearing regarding the AGESA Update.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayan50*
> 
> Welcome. See my post above, I'm on to OC'ing.
> I have 128 GB of GSKill RGB Trident Z. F4-2933C16Q2-128GTZRX
> Pricey, and I needed the full 128GB, but I can report that these worked basically right out of the gate (I had other issues that were unrelated to RAM--as far I can tell). Anyway, they are great so far. The "X" at the end of the SKU refers to the GSkill's claim that they were tested specifically for TR.


Just order this kit, will let you know how it goes! Thanks for recommendation


----------



## mayan50

Did you have to take out a second mortgage like me? ?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Just out of interest the OLED/Aura fimware updates in the OP, are these the latest ?


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Just out of interest the OLED/Aura fimware updates in the OP, are these the latest ?


As far as firmware, yes I believe they are. There is an update to the AURA software here along with Aura cleaner for a fresh install.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Just out of interest the OLED/Aura fimware updates in the OP, are these the latest ?
> 
> 
> 
> As far as firmware, yes I believe they are. There is an update to the AURA software here along with Aura cleaner for a fresh install.
Click to expand...

Yeah I grabbed those, I just wondred if there were any upgrades on the Firmware front  Thanks.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayan50*
> 
> Did you have to take out a second mortgage like me? ?


Just cashed in on some bitcoin profits


----------



## f1lter

Amazon has this board on sale for $374 dollars right now.


----------



## mumford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1lter*
> 
> Amazon has this board on sale for $374 dollars right now.


Thank you. Just ordered one.


----------



## Reikoji

Highest score i've gotten with 4ghz. Score above it was highest 4.1ghz, but I havent run that again with my current memory overclock yet.

I turned the fans around on my radiator, after coming to the realization that Thermaltake Core series appear to be designed for pull not push. Now Idles at 24c, and is overall quieter at the same fan speeds.

I've been overclocking my memory for a while, timings there in the pic. Forcing 1t. Main timings set and everything else left to auto. Currently running in Channel/Local mode, primarily because Star Wars: The Old Republic stutters like hell with it in Distributed/Die mode.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232220

My ram kit, salvaged from my Ryzen 7 build. And holy crapola those memory prices now... Glad I chanced it when i got it way back when for my Ryzen 7 build.


----------



## ReHWolution

I installed the latest version of AURA found here (1.05.25 IIRC), and now my RGB strips (not addressable) don't show green or blue LEDs. Just red ones. I'm mounting on my Open BenchTable the AORUS X399 board to see if they still work or if it's the mainboard.
I uninstalled AURA, then cleaned with the AURACleaner, then reinstalled the previous version and it still didn't work. For me, the latest version is full of problems. I honestly don't know what they "fixed", it's more like they "f***ed" up.
UPDATE: G.Skill RGB control software doesn't seem to work either. Both AURA (second to last version) and G.Skill TridentZ RGB Control Software (latest version) crash when executed. What the hell is going on? I spent almost 600€ on this mainboard and software side it's the worst experience I've had with an ASUS mainboard. Ironically, I thought ASUS software was the best, and that's why I ended up buying the ZE.


----------



## bummerboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> I installed the latest version of AURA found here (1.05.25 IIRC), and now my RGB strips (not addressable) don't show green or blue LEDs. Just red ones. I'm mounting on my Open BenchTable the AORUS X399 board to see if they still work or if it's the mainboard.
> I uninstalled AURA, then cleaned with the AURACleaner, then reinstalled the previous version and it still didn't work. For me, the latest version is full of problems. I honestly don't know what they "fixed", it's more like they "f***ed" up.
> UPDATE: G.Skill RGB control software doesn't seem to work either. Both AURA (second to last version) and G.Skill TridentZ RGB Control Software (latest version) crash when executed. What the hell is going on? I spent almost 600€ on this mainboard and software side it's the worst experience I've had with an ASUS mainboard. Ironically, I thought ASUS software was the best, and that's why I ended up buying the ZE.


hi
same problem
you'll need to uninstall 2 things
1. uninstall aura
2. go to c:\program files(x86)\lightingservices\ and run the ARASUninstall.exe
3. reboot
4. on new boot, delete both folders c:\program files(x86)\asus\aura and ligtingservice above
5. if you cannot delete the sys file in asus\aura, run autoruns.exe, search for that .sys file, and delete the entry
6. reboot
7. make sure BOTH asus\aura and lightingservice are deleted
8. install 1.05.23 (so far the only version that works properly, though sometimes settings doesnt stick on reboot, just need to go to services and restart lightingservice


----------



## bummerboy

Just sad that asus spend all their love on x299 and z370 completely sidelining x399


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> I installed the latest version of AURA found here (1.05.25 IIRC), and now my RGB strips (not addressable) don't show green or blue LEDs. Just red ones. I'm mounting on my Open BenchTable the AORUS X399 board to see if they still work or if it's the mainboard.
> I uninstalled AURA, then cleaned with the AURACleaner, then reinstalled the previous version and it still didn't work. For me, the latest version is full of problems. I honestly don't know what they "fixed", it's more like they "f***ed" up.
> UPDATE: G.Skill RGB control software doesn't seem to work either. Both AURA (second to last version) and G.Skill TridentZ RGB Control Software (latest version) crash when executed. What the hell is going on? I spent almost 600€ on this mainboard and software side it's the worst experience I've had with an ASUS mainboard. Ironically, I thought ASUS software was the best, and that's why I ended up buying the ZE.
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> same problem
> you'll need to uninstall 2 things
> 1. uninstall aura
> 2. go to c:\program files(x86)\lightingservices\ and run the ARASUninstall.exe
> 3. reboot
> 4. on new boot, delete both folders c:\program files(x86)\asus\aura and ligtingservice above
> 5. if you cannot delete the sys file in asus\aura, run autoruns.exe, search for that .sys file, and delete the entry
> 6. reboot
> 7. make sure BOTH asus\aura and lightingservice are deleted
> 8. install 1.05.23 (so far the only version that works properly, though sometimes settings doesnt stick on reboot, just need to go to services and restart lightingservice
Click to expand...

I'll do it! Thanks for the suggestion! Thankfully I already deleted those files as I already knew those were "leftovers" from uninstalling+AURAcleaner.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> Just sad that asus spend all their love on x299 and z370 completely sidelining x399


Totally agree. If I knew, I'd have gone with a Rampage VI Extreme and a 7920X instead of ZE+1950X. It's even sadder that with X370, with the C6H, I was amazed by how great the board was running and how stable the software was. It's a shame. I bought the mainboard also to review it, but if I'd to as Elmor said in his "open letter" on Reddit, I'd have to **** at the work done with this mainboard. Irony, isn't it?
EDIT: Is it 1.05.22? 'cause I can't find the 1.05.23.


----------



## bummerboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> I'll do it! Thanks for the suggestion! Thankfully I already deleted those files as I already knew those were "leftovers" from uninstalling+AURAcleaner.
> 
> Totally agree. If I knew, I'd have gone with a Rampage VI Extreme and a 7920X instead of ZE+1950X. It's even sadder that with X370, with the C6H, I was amazed by how great the board was running and how stable the software was. It's a shame. I bought the mainboard also to review it, but if I'd to as Elmor said in his "open letter" on Reddit, I'd have to **** at the work done with this mainboard. Irony, isn't it?
> EDIT: Is it 1.05.22? 'cause I can't find the 1.05.23.


i got it from here https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/PRIME-X399-A/HelpDesk_Download/

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Utility/ASUS_AURA_Win10_V10523_20170920_48.3.zip?_ga=2.78288788.1217387766.1511500559-450806192.1506693552


----------



## ReHWolution

Bad news: nothing. So far I tried 1.05.21, 22, 23, 25 and even 26 trial that is on the ROG forums addressed at solving some incompatibility issues with Corsair RAM modules. I restored to about a week ago, and with the 1.05.23 it seems to "work". Not perfect yet, still having issues with syncing DRAM, Mainboard and Analog RGB strips, but at least now it starts. I'm afraid to install LiveDash again now, though.


----------



## ReHWolution

UPDATE: as I expected, installing the latest version of LiveDash creates a conflict with AURA, 1.05.23+. Stick with the previous version if you plan to use your RGB features on the ZE, as it will cause to get stuck on RED, no matter what you set. Sorry for the multiple posts, I'm trying to give some feedback to users that may encounter the same issues.


----------



## Kyozon

Where i can find on the Zenith BIOS the Options to Disable Cores and Dies? Thanks.


----------



## wolfeagle1873

Update
I found my M.2 and video problems
For the M.2 apparently the 960 1Tb that's mounted on the board under the cover had managed to shift after testing and reinstalling all three Evo 960's are visible in bios and show in Windows Disk Manager
On the graphics cards I found a bad connection inside one of the power connectors from the power supply also found that for four graphics cards and three M.2s the 8x4x slot has to be set to 4x otherwise Windows throws a code 43 and only three cards are recognized


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> i got it from here https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/PRIME-X399-A/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Utility/ASUS_AURA_Win10_V10523_20170920_48.3.zip?_ga=2.78288788.1217387766.1511500559-450806192.1506693552


@Asus they have done a pretty **** job with their x399 platform thinking it would sell close to nothing.....if they were to release 7 cpie 16 slots MBs TR4 would sell like bread even on the 8 core and if they ever made one even a 4 core cpu.

But I honestly see this AMD 14NM process more like a beta for the 7nm Pcie 4.0 64 core EPYC and thus 32 core above 5 Ghz overclock threadripper due in 8 months from now wit a brand new memory controller to supper new GEN Samsung Ram and M.2...Samsung has announced 3200Mhz ECC memory for EPYC 7nm so the non ecc stuff will likely boost in above 4266 speeds for TR.

AS for intel platform to be honest would have been a total waste of money, and You will soon find out as soon as there will be a Ryzen 7 refresh,with those chips running over 4.6 Ghz boosts....if You dont need all the PCIE lanes AMD gives you, you might have chosen to go on Ryzen 7 cpu , and spend less than half


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfeagle1873*
> 
> Update
> I found my M.2 and video problems
> For the M.2 apparently the 960 1Tb that's mounted on the board under the cover had managed to shift after testing and reinstalling all three Evo 960's are visible in bios and show in Windows Disk Manager
> On the graphics cards I found a bad connection inside one of the power connectors from the power supply also found that for four graphics cards and three M.2s the 8x4x slot has to be set to 4x otherwise Windows throws a code 43 and only three cards are recognized


You can run raid 10 with 4 M.2 ssds and 4 Gpus, one running at x16 and the other 3 running at x8, and you wuould be left with 4 pcie lanes for more plus all the pcie 2.0 stuff for all the USB and IO...
with 3 M.2 and 4 GPUS you are waaaaaaaaaay far than reaching pcie limits....no matter how much the BIOS needs improvement, there must be something off with what You are doing, or some of Your components are damaged...You might have seated the CPU also badly, or slightly damaged the Socket pins


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> i got it from here https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/PRIME-X399-A/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Utility/ASUS_AURA_Win10_V10523_20170920_48.3.zip?_ga=2.78288788.1217387766.1511500559-450806192.1506693552
> 
> 
> 
> @Asus they have done a pretty **** job with their x399 platform thinking it would sell close to nothing.....if they were to release 7 cpie 16 slots MBs TR4 would sell like bread even on the 8 core and if they ever made one even a 4 core cpu.
> 
> But I honestly see this AMD 14NM process more like a beta for the 7nm Pcie 4.0 64 core EPYC and thus 32 core above 5 Ghz overclock threadripper due in 8 months from now wit a brand new memory controller to supper new GEN Samsung Ram and M.2...Samsung has announced 3200Mhz ECC memory for EPYC 7nm so the non ecc stuff will likely boost in above 4266 speeds for TR.
> 
> AS for intel platform to be honest would have been a total waste of money, and You will soon find out as soon as there will be a Ryzen 7 refresh,with those chips running over 4.6 Ghz boosts....if You dont need all the PCIE lanes AMD gives you, you might have chosen to go on Ryzen 7 cpu , and spend less than half
Click to expand...

Do you have a Zenith Extreme and/or a Threadripper CPU? Do you even know what you're talking about? It just seems a crazy man's hallucination, I'm sorry.
All I'm complaining about is the post-sales support, that is totally lacking for this mainboard. ~1800 posts here confirm that, almost 30 pages on a single software update on the ROG forum confirm that, ASUS preferring Intel to AMD (oh, what a news) confirms that.
The sad thing is, it seems they're just abandoning the platform 5 months after it got out. A FREAKIN' HEDT PLATFORM.


----------



## Kyozon

Looks like Downcore Control is Disabled on the Zenith Extreme, another unexpected surprise.

Messing around with Ryzen Master i was able to somehow (can't replicate it anymore) Enable a [4+0] Config that was boosting a lot my 'Gaming Benchmark's. Can't get it to work again. Tried changing it manually on the ZE BIOS and for no one's surprise, another feature Disabled.

I am not sure what ASUS is thinking. This Board wasn't a cheap acquisition for many people. Even claiming that it was 'Similar' to Rampage VI Extreme. But the Rampage gets all the love and the Zenith fades into oblivion.

What a buyer's remorse.


----------



## RuhaiHu

Head to Wall... sigh.

Any way.

How do I tell the difference between a cpu hard lock / freeze and a memory related one. It seems like no matter what I do with voltage I get to a point where the system just freezes during stress tests.

VRM hasn't past 76C
CPU highest I have seen was about 74C with 1.35v
Enermax TR4 360 working really well with some different fans corsair ml's

6hrs into y-cruncher freeze. I am honestly surprised I haven't seen a BSOD yet, at all with any settings. Just hard freezes. Which would tell me RAM config wasn't stable on my x58 system. I can't find enough info on OC'ing thread ripper.

I was able to pull this off with some settings but again hard freezes.

11.22.201740.25x1003200testingstability.PNG 769k .PNG file


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> Looks like Downcore Control is Disabled on the Zenith Extreme, another unexpected surprise.
> 
> Messing around with Ryzen Master i was able to somehow (can't replicate it anymore) Enable a [4+0] Config that was boosting a lot my 'Gaming Benchmark's. Can't get it to work again. Tried changing it manually on the ZE BIOS and for no one's surprise, another feature Disabled.
> 
> I am not sure what ASUS is thinking. This Board wasn't a cheap acquisition for many people. Even claiming that it was 'Similar' to Rampage VI Extreme. But the Rampage gets all the love and the Zenith fades into oblivion.
> 
> *What a buyer's remorse.*


You just hit the nail on the head. Judging by the R6E website though, it seems like they're not getting many updates, even though probably it's just like with the ZE, everything posted on a forum and not on the official support page.


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuhaiHu*
> 
> Head to Wall... sigh.
> 
> Any way.
> 
> How do I tell the difference between a cpu hard lock / freeze and a memory related one. It seems like no matter what I do with voltage I get to a point where the system just freezes during stress tests.
> 
> VRM hasn't past 76C
> CPU highest I have seen was about 74C with 1.35v
> Enermax TR4 360 working really well with some different fans corsair ml's
> 
> 6hrs into y-cruncher freeze. I am honestly surprised I haven't seen a BSOD yet, at all with any settings. Just hard freezes. Which would tell me RAM config wasn't stable on my x58 system. I can't find enough info on OC'ing thread ripper.
> 
> I was able to pull this off with some settings but again hard freezes.
> 
> 11.22.201740.25x1003200testingstability.PNG 769k .PNG file


We may need a little more information about your system and the BIOS settings too. It's really easy to check if it's the RAM or the CPU, run MemTest (more info in the first post)


----------



## RuhaiHu

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuhaiHu*
> 
> Head to Wall... sigh.
> 
> Any way.
> 
> How do I tell the difference between a cpu hard lock / freeze and a memory related one. It seems like no matter what I do with voltage I get to a point where the system just freezes during stress tests.
> 
> VRM hasn't past 76C
> CPU highest I have seen was about 74C with 1.35v room temp is from 23C to 27C because of this one systems heat
> Enermax TR4 360 working really well with some different fans corsair ml's
> 
> 6hrs into y-cruncher freeze. I am honestly surprised I haven't seen a BSOD yet, at all with any settings. Just hard freezes. Which would tell me RAM config wasn't stable on my x58 system. I can't find enough info on OC'ing thread ripper.
> 
> I was able to pull this off with some settings but again hard freezes.
> 
> 11.22.201740.25x1003200testingstability.PNG 769k .PNG file





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> We may need a little more information about your system and the BIOS settings too. It's really easy to check if it's the RAM or the CPU, run MemTest (more info in the first post)


Right Information









1950X cpu ratio 40.25 because I can and it seems to behave better during testing 41 take way to much voltage for the cooling
Zenith Extreme board
32GB F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR 4x8GB
512GB Samsung 840 Pro for testing system
980 TI for a temp video card
1600W EVGA Titanium - over kill psu seen ups

Tried CPU with voltage 1.25-1.35v
Tried with ram at 2133, DOCP, just 3200 Memory freq everything auto
Tried LLC 1 & 2
Tried SOC up to 1.2v still not sure how that can safely go.
Clean install windows no ai suite or ryzen master only seemingly missing one network adapter driver still not sure which wifi shows blutooth shows don't really care though stable oc then random wireless stuff

No BSOD just wonderful freezes could be in the first few minutes of testing or hours later. Has anyone seen a BSOD? Does this hardware even BOSD? trying to read through the threadripper specific thread atm to see if I can find anything useful asus forums.. ha hahaha. felt like first time overclockers over there sorry.

Though occasionally y-cruncher will error. Haven't had one in a while. If it errors is that cpu voltage or mem related I would assume it would depend on test.

Haven't seen much in the way of guides out side of reviewers setting 1.4v and going ham on 4.0/4.1Ghz

I completely see the need to cool the VRM at higher OC's my X58 system didn't even get that hot normally though its heat sink is HUGE compared and fins aren't hidden under a cover. Really need to find a mono block or cpu block & separate vrm block or wait for them to come out.

Currently testing the following settings again basically
CPU Ratio = 40.25
Memory Freq = 2133(timings auto)
EPU = Disabled
TPU = Keep
CPU Volt = 1.28125
SOC Volt = Auto(bios showing .806)
DRAM Volt = 1.35
CPU LLC = LV 1
COV Fan has been adjusted to spin up a little bit sooner Other fans are PWM auto min 400rpm

Trying to keep track of all the settings I am changing and adjusting and what works longer etc. Trying. Usually only keep track in my head.


----------



## RuhaiHu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuhaiHu*
> 
> Head to Wall... sigh.
> 
> Any way.
> 
> How do I tell the difference between a cpu hard lock / freeze and a memory related one. It seems like no matter what I do with voltage I get to a point where the system just freezes during stress tests.
> 
> VRM hasn't past 76C
> CPU highest I have seen was about 74C with 1.35v
> Enermax TR4 360 working really well with some different fans corsair ml's
> 
> 6hrs into y-cruncher freeze. I am honestly surprised I haven't seen a BSOD yet, at all with any settings. Just hard freezes. Which would tell me RAM config wasn't stable on my x58 system. I can't find enough info on OC'ing thread ripper.
> 
> I was able to pull this off with some settings but again hard freezes.
> 
> 11.22.201740.25x1003200testingstability.PNG 769k .PNG file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> We may need a little more information about your system and the BIOS settings too. It's really easy to check if it's the RAM or the CPU, run MemTest (more info in the first post)


Asus Zenith Extreme of course
1950X
32GB(4x8GB) F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR
512GB 840 Samsung Pro SSD
EVGA 980 TI
EVGA 1600W Titanium - overkill I know
980 TI and SSD will be swapped out after OC stable

Currently testing settings
CPU Ratio = 40.25 - Seems to be more stable than 40 even for some reason
Memory Freq = 2133(timings auto)
EPU = Disabled
TPU = Keep
CPU Volt = 1.29375
SOC Volt = Auto(bios showing .806)
DRAM Volt = 1.35
CPU LLC = LV 1

Previous two lower voltage steps failed during y-cruncher first iteration HNT test. System froze. Not responsive to anything, fans idled down.

I have seen y-cruncher error out at lower and higher voltages on CPU. Have not seen BSOD at any point yet. Also seen Prime95 go for an hour or two on small and large FFT then crash shortly after in y-cruncher. So broad range testing I am thinking is a must atm for stability.

Probably third time I am going through settings slowly upping things like voltage first, after a Freeze sometimes running longer each time.
As of posting I am going into section Iteration of y-cruncher tests with the settings above.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> Do you have a Zenith Extreme and/or a Threadripper CPU? Do you even know what you're talking about? It just seems a crazy man's hallucination, I'm sorry.
> All I'm complaining about is the post-sales support, that is totally lacking for this mainboard. ~1800 posts here confirm that, almost 30 pages on a single software update on the ROG forum confirm that, ASUS preferring Intel to AMD (oh, what a news) confirms that.
> The sad thing is, it seems they're just abandoning the platform 5 months after it got out. A FREAKIN' HEDT PLATFORM.


Havent jumped on TR simply because ROG motherboards are too low end for HEDT, have there been a WS motherboard, i might have bought a couple of systems...Im sorry but ROG for AMD Tr4 isnt enough to take advantage of a CPU like threadripper, it is like putting a 12 V engine, on a three wheel scooter....

We cant blame neither that PCIE 4 isnt out same time threadripper launched as it would then make sense to make an ROG motherboard to run 6 gpus for gaming as u wouldn't need SLI.
They should have launched a 6 GPU WS x399 motherboard instead an ROG one, for HPC.

I totally agree with You

ROG Chief in my opinion should be fired because
1 He has no idea what AMD products can do.
2 He has no idea that X399 should not be a HEDT platform but a HIGH performance server grade capable one with premium performance components with 100% IO capabilities.
3 Last but not least, because ASUS in the AMD ROG HEDT segment has gonna back to worse than sandy bridge quality motherboards instead of leaping forward in at least double the quality from x99, and this then makes people pissed off with good reason just as You rightfully are.
for a 16 core CPU with 64 pcie lanes all motherboard manufacturer just released piece of total junk , with ASUS junk concept and BIOS on top, no wonder they got stuck on support, the root of the cause is that they should have NOT released a ROG MB in the first place, hence now a few months after they realize it is not worth putting resources on it.
After all they are already working on the 7nm version due few months from now supporting PCIE 4 and they knwo Zenith MB is a lost cause....but there will be a major BIOS revision I think around end of Januray just before Ryzen 12 NM paper launch.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuhaiHu*
> 
> Asus Zenith Extreme of course
> 1950X
> 32GB(4x8GB) F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR
> 512GB 840 Samsung Pro SSD
> EVGA 980 TI
> EVGA 1600W Titanium - overkill I know
> 980 TI and SSD will be swapped out after OC stable
> 
> Currently testing settings
> CPU Ratio = 40.25 - Seems to be more stable than 40 even for some reason
> Memory Freq = 2133(timings auto)
> EPU = Disabled
> TPU = Keep
> CPU Volt = 1.29375
> SOC Volt = Auto(bios showing .806)
> DRAM Volt = 1.35
> CPU LLC = LV 1
> 
> Previous two lower voltage steps failed during y-cruncher first iteration HNT test. System froze. Not responsive to anything, fans idled down.
> 
> I have seen y-cruncher error out at lower and higher voltages on CPU. Have not seen BSOD at any point yet. Also seen Prime95 go for an hour or two on small and large FFT then crash shortly after in y-cruncher. So broad range testing I am thinking is a must atm for stability.
> 
> Probably third time I am going through settings slowly upping things like voltage first, after a Freeze sometimes running longer each time.
> As of posting I am going into section Iteration of y-cruncher tests with the settings above.


The SOC Volt @Auto may not read accurate and You can damage something, it is best to input that manually.


----------



## RuhaiHu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> The SOC Volt @Auto may not read accurate and You can damage something, it is best to input that manually.


I have tried setting it to 1v - 1.2v same kind of freeze issues. During load tests in y-cruncher(same test as previous post) reading 0.828v.

Been trying to figure out if too much voltage on either cpu or soc will cause errors like previous platforms. My previous is x58 generation have a evga x58 classified with a x5690 oc'ed xeon









What kind of SOC voltage should I be expecting I have seen it vary a lot depending on amount of RAM and what speed people are running it at, or trying to run it at.

Starting to read through the AMD Threadripper Owners post in CPU section to get an idea of what's going on there.


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuhaiHu*
> 
> I have tried setting it to 1v - 1.2v same kind of freeze issues. During load tests in y-cruncher(same test as previous post) reading 0.828v.
> 
> Been trying to figure out if too much voltage on either cpu or soc will cause errors like previous platforms. My previous is x58 generation have a evga x58 classified with a x5690 oc'ed xeon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of SOC voltage should I be expecting I have seen it vary a lot depending on amount of RAM and what speed people are running it at, or trying to run it at.
> 
> Starting to read through the AMD Threadripper Owners post in CPU section to get an idea of what's going on there.


Have you grabbed the XMP timings for your RAM and tried inputting them manually in the BIOS. There's a few who found that it stabilised once manually input rather than running the profile alone. Personally I run a SoC of 1.15v which seems to boost to 1.199v under load. Could probably run a bit less, but need to do more testing when I rebuild next week.


----------



## RuhaiHu

Yah I have tried setting the RAM Timings manually, and voltage to what the XMP has. Both at the stock 2133 and 3200 speeds. Though I might just try it again for the hell of it. Frustration can get the better of me sometimes.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Just putting this out there, if you are concerned with the poor support for this motherboard please have your say here : http://www.overclock.net/t/1642825/asus-the-rog-zenith-extreme-a-complaint/0_50


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuhaiHu*
> 
> Yah I have tried setting the RAM Timings manually, and voltage to what the XMP has. Both at the stock 2133 and 3200 speeds. Though I might just try it again for the hell of it. Frustration can get the better of me sometimes.


It's probably the CPU. Try lowering the multiplier, 40.00 should be fine with 1.35v and LLC 2 or 3 (the lower the LLC, the lower is the adjustment, so you may want to get a bit higher to keep the voltage constant). It's not memory related, unless you have those freezing at stock CPU freq. too. In that case, the issue is elsewhere :\
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Just putting this out there, if you are concerned with the poor support for this motherboard please have your say here : http://www.overclock.net/t/1642825/asus-the-rog-zenith-extreme-a-complaint/0_50


Thanks, I'll look into it.


----------



## RuhaiHu

Stable So far

OCstablesofar.PNG 2467k .PNG file

*Scenario 16:* - Current
CPU Ratio = 40.25
Performance Bias = None
Memory Freq = 3200(auto, 2T, Gear Down = Disabled)
EPU = Disabled
TPU = Keep
CPU Volt = 1.3375
SOC Volt = 1.2
DRAM Volt = 1.35
CPU LLC = LV 1
CPU Current Capability = 110%
CPU Power Phase Control = Optimized

Things I have noticed:
Leave Overclock Enhancement = Auto or disabled, otherwise temps break
Setting Power Phase Optimized lowered VRM Temps by a few C
CPU Current Capability and Power pase didn't raise my temps
At this point I am pretty sure hard freezes might be both CPU and RAM ... or idk.
y-cruncher SFT and N64 seem to hit highest temps while stressing at the moment need to recheck prime95

*DO NOT WALK AWAY FROM YOUR STRESS TEST UNTIL YOU KNOW YOUR FANS ARE GOING TO RAMP UP*
I say that because I have tried certain settings/ voltages for ram / cpu that have booted to windows fine but once a stress stars fans are at idle temps are rising quickly. I do not know why this is probably similar to the issue I run into if I change certain settings the temps go wrong. I am assuming some bios bug, but it doesn't make sense.

I think my RAM is flipping picky with this setup. I want 64GB but ug pricing atm.

Completed 43rd iteration 8.87hrs while typing this. Heck I might be stable now maybe.


----------



## f1lter

dumb questions under power options should i be running high performance or the amd ryzen balanced power plan?


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f1lter*
> 
> dumb questions under power options should i be running high performance or the amd ryzen balanced power plan?


I'd recommend the Ryzen balanced plan unless you're just looking for benchmark scores.


----------



## bummerboy

has anyone tried this? does it work well?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> AGESA updates are issued by AMD, not us.
> 
> Here's a test bios which improves DRAM margins when using Hynix-based DIMMs in 2DPC configuration. http://www.mediafire.com/file/nxscgmaiuy8ssqy/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME-ASUS-0007.zip


----------



## Turok916

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> UPDATE: as I expected, installing the latest version of LiveDash creates a conflict with AURA, 1.05.23+. Stick with the previous version if you plan to use your RGB features on the ZE, as it will cause to get stuck on RED, no matter what you set. Sorry for the multiple posts, I'm trying to give some feedback to users that may encounter the same issues.


I read your post just after doing the updated posted here.... now im stuck with red...









followed the instructions in some pages before and everything is working again, what the f that "update".


----------



## Dominican

what is CODE F9????

my problem is everything power on after 10 sec the power supply and GPU Fans Stop that how far i make itt


----------



## wolfeagle1873

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominican*
> 
> what is CODE F9????
> 
> my problem is everything power on after 10 sec the power supply and GPU Fans Stop that how far i make itt


Recovery capsule is not found and as I understand it there's something wrong with the bios as all the solutions I've found say to reflash the bios


----------



## Ivanov88

Hello everyone, I'm having issues with the ASUS aura and the last version of the Live Dash app. My ASUS Aura used to work perfectly until i decided to install the Gskill Trident Z software... after that it turned into a mess... now even though I have the AURA installed it gives me error when i try to start it... tried deleting both and reinstalling only the AURA software but it's the same story.. it just wont start. As far as the Live Dash... i installed the latest version and when i launch it and select it to display CPU clocks or anything else it just doesn't change it at all. The older version worked ok but wasn't displaying the correct OC speeds of the CPU. Can anyone help me out and share some ideas on how i can fix those? I'd hate to have to reinstall windows because of something like that. Any help is greatly appreciated! You guys rock!


----------



## bummerboy

you need to uninstall aura AND lightingservice

clean out everything
use autorun to delete that .sys file entry in /program files(x86)/asus/aura/xxx-xxx-xxx.sys
delete that sys file
delete /program files(x86)/asus/aura and /program files(x86)/lightingservice
reboot and install aura .23

as for latest aura, it is working find, just need to POWER OFF, cold boot, and run the live dash software to set small text and rotate between 5 chosen data
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> Hello everyone, I'm having issues with the ASUS aura and the last version of the Live Dash app. My ASUS Aura used to work perfectly until i decided to install the Gskill Trident Z software... after that it turned into a mess... now even though I have the AURA installed it gives me error when i try to start it... tried deleting both and reinstalling only the AURA software but it's the same story.. it just wont start. As far as the Live Dash... i installed the latest version and when i launch it and select it to display CPU clocks or anything else it just doesn't change it at all. The older version worked ok but wasn't displaying the correct OC speeds of the CPU. Can anyone help me out and share some ideas on how i can fix those? I'd hate to have to reinstall windows because of something like that. Any help is greatly appreciated! You guys rock!


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> Hello everyone, I'm having issues with the ASUS aura and the last version of the Live Dash app. My ASUS Aura used to work perfectly until i decided to install the Gskill Trident Z software... after that it turned into a mess... now even though I have the AURA installed it gives me error when i try to start it... tried deleting both and reinstalling only the AURA software but it's the same story.. it just wont start. As far as the Live Dash... i installed the latest version and when i launch it and select it to display CPU clocks or anything else it just doesn't change it at all. The older version worked ok but wasn't displaying the correct OC speeds of the CPU. Can anyone help me out and share some ideas on how i can fix those? I'd hate to have to reinstall windows because of something like that. Any help is greatly appreciated! You guys rock!


In addition to what bummerboy said, you can also get AuraCleaner at this forum to make sure everything from Aura and Live Dash is cleaned out. Run this after uninstalling Aura/Live Dash and rebooting. Then reboot again after running this.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?97813-AURA-v1-05-27-Report-all-issues-in-this-thread&s=b3cb0deb52311916e3faa07bebeb390a


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turok916*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> UPDATE: as I expected, installing the latest version of LiveDash creates a conflict with AURA, 1.05.23+. Stick with the previous version if you plan to use your RGB features on the ZE, as it will cause to get stuck on RED, no matter what you set. Sorry for the multiple posts, I'm trying to give some feedback to users that may encounter the same issues.
> 
> 
> 
> I read your post just after doing the updated posted here.... now im stuck with red...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> followed the instructions in some pages before and everything is working again, what the f that "update".
Click to expand...

I was lucky enough that I didn't disable restore points this time (to save space on the SSD), so I basically rolled back to BEFORE the LiveDash update.
Also, guys, go on the Maximus X Hero support page and download AI Suite. Fan Xpert works perfectly, and also all the sensors report correctly. The only thing is that the CPU frequency increase % is off, with a 4 GHz noted as a 56% more MHz. Probably it's based on Intel calcs. Can't really tell you if the VRM management / voltage sections really work, but at least it's not the piece of crap we've been using for the last few weeks.


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*
> 
> In addition to what bummerboy said, you can also get AuraCleaner at this forum to make sure everything from Aura and Live Dash is cleaned out. Run this after uninstalling Aura/Live Dash and rebooting. Then reboot again after running this.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?97813-AURA-v1-05-27-Report-all-issues-in-this-thread&s=b3cb0deb52311916e3faa07bebeb390a


Got those done, do you happen to have links to the latest AURA and Live Dash versions so I don't have to scroll through a ton of posts to find the links again?









P.S followed instructions and reinstalled Live dash 1.01.07 but same story, even though i put it to display CPU frequency it still displays only the default CPU temp. Haven't installed ASUS Aura yet, just Live Dash


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*
> 
> In addition to what bummerboy said, you can also get AuraCleaner at this forum to make sure everything from Aura and Live Dash is cleaned out. Run this after uninstalling Aura/Live Dash and rebooting. Then reboot again after running this.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?97813-AURA-v1-05-27-Report-all-issues-in-this-thread&s=b3cb0deb52311916e3faa07bebeb390a
> 
> 
> 
> Got those done, do you happen to have links to the latest AURA and Live Dash versions so I don't have to scroll through a ton of posts to find the links again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S followed instructions and reinstalled Live dash 1.01.07 but same story, even though i put it to display CPU frequency it still displays only the default CPU temp
Click to expand...

The link I sent you to has the download of the latest version of Aura in the first post









The latest live dash definitely has issues. I would avoid it. I finally got rid of Live Dash and AISuite and Aura has been stable. Fans set in the BIOS and no more problems.


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*
> 
> The link I sent you to has the download of the latest version of Aura in the first post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latest live dash definitely has issues. I would avoid it. I finally got rid of Live Dash and AISuite and Aura has been stable. Fans set in the BIOS and no more problems.


Well installed AURA from the link... when I try to launch it I get the same error again.. "ASUS Aura has stopped working" on the first run, closed it and ran it again.. it opened this time but only gives me options to control GPU and LED strip.. MB and DRAM are not even there like when it was working before... this whole thing is so buggy that it pisses me off that I bought this damn board


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*
> 
> The link I sent you to has the download of the latest version of Aura in the first post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latest live dash definitely has issues. I would avoid it. I finally got rid of Live Dash and AISuite and Aura has been stable. Fans set in the BIOS and no more problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Well installed AURA from the link... when I try to launch it I get the same error again.. "ASUS Aura has stopped working" on the first run, closed it and ran it again.. it opened this time but only gives me options to control GPU and LED strip.. MB and DRAM are not even there like when it was working before... this whole thing is so buggy that it pisses me off that I bought this damn board
Click to expand...

Give version 25 a try. 27 was released yesterday and I'm pretty sure those are beta versions on that forum. 25 has been stable for me so far without the newest version of Live Dash:

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?96640-AURA-v1-05-25-Report-all-issues-in-this-thread

Go through the uninstall, restart, Aura cleaner, restart, before installing the new version.

FYI: There is a bug with the new Windows Creators Update. Before unzipping, right click the zip file, go to properties, and tick "Unblock". Then unzip and install as administrator.


----------



## bummerboy

.25 was EXTREMELY problematic
many of us experienced these issues :
certain modes - motherboard wont light up
non-addressable strips - only 1 colour shows up

be aware. the most stable so far is .23 for me (motherboard and phantek strip works fine, and settings are sticking between boots)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*
> 
> Give version 25 a try. 27 was released yesterday and I'm pretty sure those are beta versions on that forum. 25 has been stable for me so far without the newest version of Live Dash:
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?96640-AURA-v1-05-25-Report-all-issues-in-this-thread
> 
> Go through the uninstall, restart, Aura cleaner, restart, before installing the new version.
> 
> FYI: There is a bug with the new Windows Creators Update. Before unzipping, right click the zip file, go to properties, and tick "Unblock". Then unzip and install as administrator.


----------



## bummerboy

Decided to check if ASUS updated the memory qvl

Nothing new since Oct. http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketTR4/ROG_ZENITH_EXTREME/ROG_Zenith_Extreme_Memory_QVL_2133-3600.pdf

Just notice that the FASTEST 8 DIMM certified is: CORSAIR CMK64GX4M8B2800C14(Ver4.24)(XMP) 64GB ( 8x 8GB )

I guess that explains why everyone seems to have so much problem running 8DIMM 128GB


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hello all,

I am hoping that you will help me and Asus shine a light on the problems of the ROG Zenith Extreme with regards to BIOS Bugs and Software bugs by creating a Bug report here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1642825/asus-x399-the-rog-zenith-extreme-a-complaint-bug-tracking-thread/0_50

Thanks all !


----------



## wolfeagle1873

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> Decided to check if ASUS updated the memory qvl
> 
> Nothing new since Oct. http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketTR4/ROG_ZENITH_EXTREME/ROG_Zenith_Extreme_Memory_QVL_2133-3600.pdf
> 
> Just notice that the FASTEST 8 DIMM certified is: CORSAIR CMK64GX4M8B2800C14(Ver4.24)(XMP) 64GB ( 8x 8GB )
> 
> I guess that explains why everyone seems to have so much problem running 8DIMM 128GB


Running this Corsair CMK128GX4M8Z2933C16 Vengeance LPX 128GB (8x16GB) DDR4 2933 (PC4-23400) C16 desktop memory for AMD Threadripper

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B074PGSLX6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfeagle1873*
> 
> *Running this Corsair CMK128GX4M8Z2933C16* Vengeance LPX 128GB (8x16GB) DDR4 2933 (PC4-23400) C16 desktop memory for AMD Threadripper
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B074PGSLX6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


What version is your kit? This is written on the individual labels.

Should be something like... v4.xx (for Samsung IC) or v5.xx for Hynix.


----------



## wolfeagle1873

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L33tBastard*
> 
> What version is your kit? This is written on the individual labels.
> 
> Should be something like... v4.xx (for Samsung IC) or v5.xx for Hynix.


V4.31


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfeagle1873*
> 
> V4.31


Lucky you.









If you Had a v5.xx you'd find a very different experience.


----------



## bummerboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfeagle1873*
> 
> Running this Corsair CMK128GX4M8Z2933C16 Vengeance LPX 128GB (8x16GB) DDR4 2933 (PC4-23400) C16 desktop memory for AMD Threadripper
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B074PGSLX6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


haha thats the price of a whole new computer!


----------



## elmor

Beta BIOS 0804 https://www.mediafire.com/file/hurdeb58o4mtjq2/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME-ASUS-0804.zip

* AGESA 1.0.0.3
* Hynix 2DPC patch (POST issues with all slots populated)
* Fan control fixes, including EXT_FAN card
* PCIEX8/X4_4 lane switching tested and works fine @capitaltpt, however I haven't verified the issue on older BIOS


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Beta BIOS 0804 https://www.mediafire.com/file/hurdeb58o4mtjq2/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME-ASUS-0804.zip
> 
> * AGESA 1.0.0.3
> * Hynix 2DPC patch (POST issues with all slots populated)
> * Fan control fixes, including EXT_FAN card
> * PCIEX8/X4_4 lane switching tested and works fine @capitaltpt, however I haven't verified the issue on older BIOS


This should help some people, thanks bud !


----------



## bummerboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Beta BIOS 0804 https://www.mediafire.com/file/hurdeb58o4mtjq2/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME-ASUS-0804.zip
> 
> * AGESA 1.0.0.3
> * Hynix 2DPC patch (POST issues with all slots populated)
> * Fan control fixes, including EXT_FAN card
> * PCIEX8/X4_4 lane switching tested and works fine @capitaltpt, however I haven't verified the issue on older BIOS


Thanks, any difference between this and 0007?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> Thanks, any difference between this and 0007?


Not sure, might not have all of the fan control fixes etc.


----------



## Davidov

Hello,

For me The Stilt's voltage recommendation is confusing as it is not clear to which the voltages are referring and as two upper limits seem to be mentioned, 1.35V and 1.250V.

Would CPU core SVI2 TFN voltages of 1.32-1.35V under load be acceptable, even if VCore goes to around 1.4V or above?
Or would VCore 1.373 (as I currently have under load @3900MHz) already be on (or over?) the edge?

Thanks a bunch, Davidov

Originally Posted by The Stilt View Post

=< 1.35V for sustained use, under full stress.
IMO anything higher than 1.250V on Threadripper is sheer insanity, considering the power draw of these parts.
My CPU at 3.7GHz / 1.150V is drawing 220W of power during Prime95. Considering the scaling of these parts at 1.250V the power consumption would be around 300W.


----------



## wolfeagle1873

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> haha thats the price of a whole new computer!


It is now glad I didn't pay that for it


----------



## MTH254

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> Decided to check if ASUS updated the memory qvl
> 
> Nothing new since Oct. http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketTR4/ROG_ZENITH_EXTREME/ROG_Zenith_Extreme_Memory_QVL_2133-3600.pdf
> 
> Just notice that the FASTEST 8 DIMM certified is: CORSAIR CMK64GX4M8B2800C14(Ver4.24)(XMP) 64GB ( 8x 8GB )
> 
> I guess that explains why everyone seems to have so much problem running 8DIMM 128GB


I've been running the following 128GB kit fine at 2933MHz 14-14-14-34 2T. I can't even post at any speed above it unless I loosen the timings extensively.

16GBx8 G.Skill F4-3200C14Q2-128GTZR

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232562

EDIT: running the 801 BIOS


----------



## Ivanov88

Been trying to
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*
> 
> Give version 25 a try. 27 was released yesterday and I'm pretty sure those are beta versions on that forum. 25 has been stable for me so far without the newest version of Live Dash:
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?96640-AURA-v1-05-25-Report-all-issues-in-this-thread
> 
> Go through the uninstall, restart, Aura cleaner, restart, before installing the new version.
> 
> FYI: There is a bug with the new Windows Creators Update. Before unzipping, right click the zip file, go to properties, and tick "Unblock". Then unzip and install as administrator.


followed all the steps and reinstlaled it... it won't even start now... gives me an error when i try to launch the app.. why is this software so stupid buddy


----------



## ReHWolution

AURA 1.05.27 still doesn't work properly. The Rainbow mode (that should be the default mode) is bugged and doesn't apply correctly, with TridentZ RGB RAM and an ADD strip connected, together with 2 "classic" RGB LED Rigid strips by Nanoxia.
Latest version of LiveDash on the website (labeled as LiveDash_1.01.07_20171128, uploaded 2 days ago) breaks AURA, making it showing red only. The issue was found by several more people on the ROG forums.

You can find latest version of AI Suite labeled as *DIP5_1.04.92*, and so far, together with the beta BIOS posted my elmor (0804) it seems to work fine, at least Fan control-wise.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> AURA 1.05.27 still doesn't work properly. The Rainbow mode (that should be the default mode) is bugged and doesn't apply correctly, with TridentZ RGB RAM and an ADD strip connected, together with 2 "classic" RGB LED Rigid strips by Nanoxia.
> Latest version of LiveDash on the website (labeled as LiveDash_1.01.07_20171128, uploaded 2 days ago) breaks AURA, making it showing red only. The issue was found by several more people on the ROG forums.
> 
> You can find latest version of AI Suite labeled as *DIP5_1.04.92*, and so far, together with the beta BIOS posted my elmor (0804) it seems to work fine, at least Fan control-wise.


Where did you get the latest version of AI Suite ? Would be good to try it.


----------



## ReHWolution

On the Zenith Extreme support page


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Ahh so they put it up now, good stuff. Thanks !


----------



## Kyozon

Sharing my latest Scores with the ZE 0804 BIOS and 1950X at 4175Mhz.

Unfortunately, Cooling the Beast with the Corsair H115i is a hard task at this Speed, as it doesn't covers the Heat-spreader properly. But i am heavily considering the EK MLC 360 Phoenix Kit, it should serve well.

Also, RAM Seems to be Rock Solid at 3600Mhz CL15. The Kit is a G.Skill RipJaws V 3200Mhz CL14. Also was able to boot up at 3733Mhz successfully, and even ran AIDA64 on UMA Mode.

But it does have a hard time training the RAM at 3733. Hopefully with the next AGESA version will enable us to push it even further.


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> Sharing my latest Scores with the ZE 0804 BIOS and 1950X at 4175Mhz.
> 
> Unfortunately, Cooling the Beast with the Corsair H115i is a hard task at this Speed, as it doesn't covers the Heat-spreader properly. But i am heavily considering the EK MLC 360 Phoenix Kit, it should serve well.
> 
> Also, RAM Seems to be Rock Solid at 3600Mhz CL15. The Kit is a G.Skill RipJaws V 3200Mhz CL14. Also was able to boot up at 3733Mhz successfully, and even ran AIDA64 on UMA Mode.
> 
> But it does have a hard time training the RAM at 3733. Hopefully with the next AGESA version will enable us to push it even further.


Impressive, but is the voltage reported right? 1.48v is way too much for daily operations, even with adequate cooling. Also, I'd tell you to just buy individual components and build your loop by yourself. You'll save plenty of money


----------



## Kyozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> Impressive, but is the voltage reported right? 1.48v is way too much for daily operations, even with adequate cooling. Also, I'd tell you to just buy individual components and build your loop by yourself. You'll save plenty of money


Thank you! Really appreciate that. It took sometime figuring it out. I am running daily 4Ghz - 1.275V. So far no issues on Autodesk VRED and KeyShot 7.

But during the process of trying to find my adequate Rendering Settings, i have been pushing it as far as i could. This 4175Mhz Settings i believe it was 1.437V set on BIOS, But CPU-Z reported as 1.482V not sure why.


----------



## RuhaiHu

What's your SOC voltage? Been trying to figure out what's causing hard system freezes while doing stress tests.

I have noticed whatever they have the standard vrm configed as it produces as much heat as the extreme mode for me for both CPU Voltage and SOC Voltage. Setting to extreme or even optimized helped with things even lowered the temps of my vrm which is kinda weird.


----------



## Aby67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> Thank you! Really appreciate that. It took sometime figuring it out. I am running daily 4Ghz - 1.275V. So far no issues on Autodesk VRED and KeyShot 7.
> 
> But during the process of trying to find my adequate Rendering Settings, i have been pushing it as far as i could. This 4175Mhz Settings i believe it was 1.437V set on BIOS, But CPU-Z reported as 1.482V not sure why.


Very nice result with the ram.
*Do not waste money* with EK products for AMD....all of their solutions even for x299 are obsolete and poor quality.....if you need rads go for alphacool, as for waterblocks anything for Tr4 except EK.

If you want a monoblock to keep Vrms cool then I think only other option is Bitspower , surely a better design performance wise.
If You want to go from an AIO to another, simply go Enermax 360 rad, currently the king of the hill, but no vrm cooling....can you believe that ! AIO better than custom, that is how obsolete most manufacturers WB are.


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aby67*
> 
> *Do not waste money* with EK products for AMD....all of their solutions even for x299 are obsolete and poor quality.....if you need rads go for alphacool, as for waterblocks anything for Tr4 except EK.


this --but-- I really like blackice rads --- I bought an ek rad to hit a freeshipping price worst mistake in my life I have had it for 2 months and its still spitting out metal shavings along with the very poor x399 block im done - i guess so where there owners --


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> Sharing my latest Scores with the ZE 0804 BIOS and 1950X at 4175Mhz.
> 
> Unfortunately, Cooling the Beast with the Corsair H115i is a hard task at this Speed, as it doesn't covers the Heat-spreader properly. But i am heavily considering the EK MLC 360 Phoenix Kit, it should serve well.
> 
> Also, RAM Seems to be Rock Solid at 3600Mhz CL15. The Kit is a G.Skill RipJaws V 3200Mhz CL14. Also was able to boot up at 3733Mhz successfully, and even ran AIDA64 on UMA Mode.
> 
> But it does have a hard time training the RAM at 3733. Hopefully with the next AGESA version will enable us to push it even further.


Nice results. Im personally waiting for a polished BIOS with the new Agesa, then I will see about pushing my CPU and RAM harder, currently at 4.1Ghz and 3200 on the RAM. This is on the 0801 BIOS which I believe is whats holding me back...but I will wait as I want to see what the new Agesa may possibly bring.


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> this --but-- I really like blackice rads --- I bought an ek rad to hit a freeshipping price worst mistake in my life I have had it for 2 months and its still spitting out metal shavings along with the very poor x399 block im done - i guess so where there owners --


I did something similar, I took advantage of the recent black friday deal (25%) discount and made a purchase on EK, one is a XE 360mm and other is a PE 360mm, but those wont be going in my build. Those are going to be sold as soon as they arrive.

I only added the radiators to the basket to take advantage of the 25% max discount, that, in essence, made the radiators free in my case... Once I sell them they will offset the cost of the real radiators that are going on my build. I will keep the rest of the items that I purchased from EK of course but those are OK quality, tubing, dual d5 pump, Vardar Fans severally discounted and a few bits and peaces.

In my build I have on the way Two Hardware Labs Nemesis GTS 360 and One Hardware Labs Nemesis GTX 360.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Ahh so they put it up now, good stuff. Thanks !


Still not good. The AISuite 3 in that package is v2.00.16 yet AiSuite3 3.00.01 is available elsewhere..https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-MAXIMUS-X-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

I don't understand this disconnect between the software development and the webmasters at Asus. Seems something easy to fix and actually automate... They would have to do the work one time and then it would be distributed automatically to all compatible products...


----------



## TrixX

Took a long time cleaning, but my XE360 and PE240's finally stopped kicking out shavings. Not too happy with the performance to be honest. May have to hook up both just for the CPU at this rate...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The L33t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> this --but-- I really like blackice rads --- I bought an ek rad to hit a freeshipping price worst mistake in my life I have had it for 2 months and its still spitting out metal shavings along with the very poor x399 block im done - i guess so where there owners --
> 
> 
> 
> I did something similar, I took advantage of the recent black friday deal (25%) discount and made a purchase on EK, one is a XE 360mm and other is a PE 360mm, but those wont be going in my build. Those are going to be sold as soon as they arrive.
> 
> I only added the radiators to the basket to take advantage of the 25% max discount, that, in essence, made the radiators free in my case... Once I sell them they will offset the cost of the real radiators that are going on my build. I will keep the rest of the items that I purchased from EK of course but those are OK quality, tubing, dual d5 pump, Vardar Fans severally discounted and a few bits and peaces.
> 
> In my build I have on the way Two Hardware Labs Nemesis GTS 360 and One Hardware Labs Nemesis GTX 360.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Ahh so they put it up now, good stuff. Thanks !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still not good. The AISuite 3 in that package is v2.00.16 yet AiSuite3 3.00.01 is available elsewhere..https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-MAXIMUS-X-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> I don't understand this disconnect between the software development and the webmasters at Asus. Seems something easy to fix and actually automate... They would have to do the work one time and then it would be distributed automatically to all compatible products...
Click to expand...

Yeah I have no idea why it is how it is.


----------



## keng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> Sharing my latest Scores with the ZE 0804 BIOS and 1950X at 4175Mhz.
> 
> Unfortunately, Cooling the Beast with the Corsair H115i is a hard task at this Speed, as it doesn't covers the Heat-spreader properly. But i am heavily considering the EK MLC 360 Phoenix Kit, it should serve well.
> 
> Also, RAM Seems to be Rock Solid at 3600Mhz CL15. The Kit is a G.Skill RipJaws V 3200Mhz CL14. Also was able to boot up at 3733Mhz successfully, and even ran AIDA64 on UMA Mode.
> 
> But it does have a hard time training the RAM at 3733. Hopefully with the next AGESA version will enable us to push it even further.


Hey that is very good Kyozon!
I have a similar rig and I need to pick your brain about the memory settings you used in Bios.
What did you use for the LLCs (be itp cpu, soc)
What did you set for the DRAM timings in bios.
*(Honestly if you changed anything in the DIGI screen can you let us know what you changed)*
What did you use for the gear down mode?
What volts are you running to those RAM modules?
It looks like you figured out a very tough set of settings in the bios, that is amazing!


----------



## rich345

I can't seem to find the command to enable NVMe RAID in BIOS 0804. In BIOS 0801 the command to enable NMVe RAID was located in Advanced -> AMD PBS -> Enable NVMe RAID. In BIOS 0804 the command seems to be gone.


----------



## Paprika

Ram not booting above 2666mhz is beyond an achilles heel. Plus the AIO cooling not being sufficient..









Heatkiller block and Ballistix Elite 3466mhz dimms where are you when I'm in need?


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paprika*
> 
> 
> 
> Ram not booting above 2666mhz is beyond an achilles heel. Plus the AIO cooling not being sufficient..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatkiller block and Ballistix Elite 3466mhz dimms where are you when I'm in need?


Ballistix Elite 3466? They're Micron, you'll keep having problems with TR. B-die is the way to go.

Anyways, your score is pretty low for a 4 GHz run, try dialing in 3.9 GHz and see if you get the same score. If you do, you're throttling.


----------



## Paprika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> Ballistix Elite 3466? They're Micron, you'll keep having problems with TR. B-die is the way to go.
> 
> Anyways, your score is pretty low for a 4 GHz run, try dialing in 3.9 GHz and see if you get the same score. If you do, you're throttling.


Last I checked they were B-die, but you're probably right.

And that's what I thought in terms of score, it's not ideal at all. Going to do some 3.9 runs now to check.



No improvement unfortunately. Seems as if all my scores have dropped after updating to the newest beta bios, as I did so earlier today.


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paprika*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> Ballistix Elite 3466? They're Micron, you'll keep having problems with TR. B-die is the way to go.
> 
> Anyways, your score is pretty low for a 4 GHz run, try dialing in 3.9 GHz and see if you get the same score. If you do, you're throttling.
> 
> 
> 
> Last I checked they were B-die, but you're probably right.
> 
> And that's what I thought in terms of score, it's not ideal at all. Going to do some 3.9 runs now to check.
> 
> 
> 
> No improvement unfortunately. Seems as if all my scores have dropped after updating to the newest beta bios, as I did so earlier today.
Click to expand...

Crucial is Micron's retail brand, it'd be weird if they used Samsung B-Die chips on their RAM sticks


----------



## Paprika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> Crucial is Micron's retail brand, it'd be weird if they used Samsung B-Die chips on their RAM sticks


Every single review states B-Die in Thaiphoon Burner etc, hence my assumption.

Anyway, it's a bit depressing seeing these low scores. My current Vengeance RGB dimms might need to be replaced sooner than later.


----------



## keng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paprika*
> 
> Last I checked they were B-die, but you're probably right.
> 
> And that's what I thought in terms of score, it's not ideal at all. Going to do some 3.9 runs now to check.


Hey Paprika,
download Thaiphoon Burner from http://www.softnology.biz, it will tell you what die you have.

As a side note, Asus might be doing some political moves here as most of their profit producing mobos come from the intel pipe.
Now, they could venture and try to make AMD enthusiast gear, but that will cost significant $$$ for R&D, training diff support staff, different teams.
Therefore, they probably don't care if their AMD line tanks hard, as you will say 'F#$%$# AMD, I am done with this, buying a rampage board".
For them, it does not matter.

Therefore, we have to help each other! ( the reason people are frustrated is simply because once someone gets their comp working w specs they like, they don't come here to tell you how they did it

Personally, I have corsair 32 GBs 3466 LED kit which has samsung E-die. It would not boot @ 3466 forever, until I did the following:

*1. reset bios to optimized defaults ( using the 804 bios, no ai suite, aura up to date including firmware,
2. Go to Extreme tweaker tab (only do these changes):*

cpu core ratio 36
Performance bias None
Mem freq 3466
Core Perf Boost Disabled
Spread Spectrum Disabled
EPU Disabled
CPU core voltage: Manual mode then enter 1.35 (this all is at your own risk, I have AIO x62 Kracken, works fine)
CPU SOC Voltage: Manual -> 1.11875
DRAM AB and CD voltages: 1.38
1.8 PLL type in 1.80000

*3. Go to DRAM Timing Control (under TPU in Extreme Tweaker tab)*

Set CMD2T to 2T
Set Gear Down to Disabled
*4. Go back to 'Extreme tweaker', and go to Digi+ Power Control*

Set CPU Load-Line Cal to Level 1
Set CPU Current Capability to 140%
VRM Spread Spec to Disabled
Act Freq Mode Disabled
CPU Power Duty Extreme
CPU Power Phase Extreme
VDDSOC Load Line Calibration to Level 3
VDDSOC Capability to 140%
DRAM Current capabilities set to 130%
DRAM VBOOT Voltages 1.38
*5. Go to extreme tweaker, and then Tweaker's paradise (lol the irony is lost on me on this one :/ )*

Change the Sense MI Skew to Disabled
*6. Go to Advanced tab, then AMD PBS:*

Set IOMMU to Disabled
*7. Then back to Advanced tab, AMD CBS, UMC Common opts, DDR4 Common opts, DRAM controller config:*

cmd2t to 2t
Gear down to auto
*8. When I go to my Advanced/AMD CBS\ DDR4\ Common , timing\I accept, it looks like this (I don't recall changing this, unless it was changed by applying stilt presets or something):*

Overclock Enabled
Memory Clock Speed 1533 Mhz (***?)
Tcl,trcdrd,trcdwr,trp= 10h Clk
Tras is 24h
Try Ctrl Manual, Trc 36
Fail CNT = 5
Proc ODT High Impedance
Tcl 0Bh Clk
****These options definitely dont make sense to me, but this is what I have in the only config I can boot with 3466*
There, I thought I share all I got. Paprika, let me know if this works for you.
To all others, help me! When I enter all that the ram boots but with 18 18 21 timings lol *** is going on here

As a side, it was much easier to overclock with the 0503 bios the only reason I ever upgraded bios was with hope of having the Bluetooth work better.

This is not a bad board, I am able to run 4x 1080tis and 32 threads w an M.2 storage all on a 1300 Watt PSU. However, overclocking is painful as it probably should be considering there is 32 cores on the damn cpu with server level number of PCI lanes.


----------



## Paprika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> Snib


Oh for sure, I'll check those settings out.

My current dimms are SK Hynix, I've checked them out before. I'll give those settings a try bar the actual ram speeds and see if it helps getting them over 2666mhz.


----------



## fewness

Somehow I need a 4.2G+ to get pass 3700 score....maybe because I never committed enough time to fine tune those hidden parameters..


and to whom should I seek an explanation of this temperature? AMD CPU, or Asus mobo, or EKWB block? lol


----------



## Paprika

Marginal improvement in stability, but nothing in terms of ram clocks. 2666mhz seems to be the limit for these dimms.


----------



## keng

woah that is awesome.
Ok you need to share what memory settings you have in bios and help us all out!!
Could you post pics of your bios screens?
Honestly that is awesome!


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paprika*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> Crucial is Micron's retail brand, it'd be weird if they used Samsung B-Die chips on their RAM sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every single review states B-Die in Thaiphoon Burner etc, hence my assumption.
> 
> Anyway, it's a bit depressing seeing these low scores. My current Vengeance RGB dimms might need to be replaced sooner than later.
Click to expand...

Wow, that's something new. I checked and it seems like you're right, sorry!
EDIT: if those are b-die we basically have the same DRAM kit, and I can get to 3600 "almost" stable, XMP stable, 3200 14 13 13, 3333 14 14 14 and 3466 16 16 16. Try loading one of The Stilt's memory profiles!


----------



## Kyozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Somehow I need a 4.2G+ to get pass 3700 score....maybe because I never committed enough time to fine tune those hidden parameters..
> 
> 
> and to whom should I seek an explanation of this temperature? AMD CPU, or Asus mobo, or EKWB block? lol


Excellent Scores. I can't push 4200Mhz no matter which Voltages i set. It seems that my Cooling is not enough to finish a CB15 Run at this Speed. I am heavily considering the EK MLC Series or doing a Loop myself. It would be extremely helpful if you could detail your Loop components and Load Temps on HWInfo64 if possible. Thanks.


----------



## Kyozon

AIDA64 - NUMA - 3733.


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Beta BIOS 0804 https://www.mediafire.com/file/hurdeb58o4mtjq2/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME-ASUS-0804.zip
> 
> * AGESA 1.0.0.3
> * Hynix 2DPC patch (POST issues with all slots populated)
> * Fan control fixes, including EXT_FAN card
> * PCIEX8/X4_4 lane switching tested and works fine @capitaltpt, however I haven't verified the issue on older BIOS


804 (after update clear cmos)

-uefi USB storage is not recognized (have 5 storage devices plugged in only 1 is seen *only the latest plugged in can be viewed)
-Uefi bios snapshot freezes bios (can not make snapshots for bug report)
-Uefi Asus fan controller does not set correct min fan power %
(Values are completely random per header all fans are the same type, settings yet each has a dramatically diffrent allowed min and Max power %)
-DIP5_1.04.92 fan expert , can not see extension fans if they are set to pwm on a extender same fan min % errors as in Uefi
-Uefi update sets external rgb to 100% power
-Uefi sets all board rgbs to off
-Aura (version from support page) no longer functional
-Livedash 1.01.07 not functional


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> 804 (after update clear cmos)
> 
> -uefi USB storage is not recognized (have 5 storage devices plugged in only 1 is seen *only the latest plugged in can be viewed)
> -Uefi bios snapshot freezes bios (can not make snapshots for bug report)
> -Uefi Asus fan controller does not set correct min fan power %
> (Values are completely random per header all fans are the same type, settings yet each has a dramatically diffrent allowed min and Max power %)
> -DIP5_1.04.92 fan expert , can not see extension fans if they are set to pwm on a extender same fan min % errors as in Uefi
> -Uefi update sets external rgb to 100% power
> -Uefi sets all board rgbs to off
> -Aura (version from support page) no longer functional
> -Livedash 1.01.07 not functional


Thanks, will go through these the coming week. Which BIOS did you update from? Which of these things were not working previously?


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Thanks, will go through these the coming week. Which BIOS did you update from? Which of these things were not working previously?


I updated straight from 801 1.0.0.13 oled firmware

the not seeing the usb storage issue was new ** after a few restarts

The leds going crazy or out after a bios update is not new, it takes about a week for it to randomly start working again its like there's a clear cache/garbage set at really long timer
Aura and the oled software don't work during this time

the fan power % is the same since I first got this board, I did notice however that chasi fan 1 was able to correctly see the temp of the other sensors(before I could set the sensor to something else but the fan would react only to what tempture the CPU was at)
*i have 5 fans on a splitter to exfan1 (uefi sees it - pwm or dc .. aisuit is really random if it sees it or not)
*all the fans are the same type
*each time I clear cmos - the fans at default stuck at 100%
- after running the fan tune
some have min power% 60, 40, 30, 20 (changing pwm/dc will change these values, how ever the % is still random)
- running the fan tune will produce different results
I use noctua NF-F12 - however tried a set of random old thermaltake, coolermaster fans and the same issue applies


----------



## Kriant

Just installed M.2 drives in DDR expansion. Very convenient.


----------



## Chrono Detector

Just tried out the new BETA 0804 BIOS, it does not work with the DOCP RAM profile set at 3200Mhz while 0801 worked flawlessly. It fails to POST with my G.Skill Trident RAM.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*
> 
> Just tried out the new BETA 0804 BIOS, it does not work with the DOCP RAM profile set at 3200Mhz while 0801 worked flawlessly. It fails to POST with my G.Skill Trident RAM.


What is the Model of your RAM ? I can then create a proper bug report here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1642825/asus-x399-the-rog-zenith-extreme-a-complaint-bug-tracking-thread/0_50

Or you can feel free to in the format as laid out in the OP:


----------



## Chrono Detector

I'm using model F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR.


----------



## na300zx

I updated to the latest beta bios 0804 and began reliability testing 4.0 @ 1.35v. Intel burn test lasted about 2 minutes and the temps reached 80-87C Tdie as reported by HWiNFO64 with a subsequent
crash. AIDA64 runs for about ten minutes and crashes with the same 80-87C temps. However, I can run 6+ runs of Cinebench with no issues (60-70C). I have an Enermax TR4 360 cooler inside a Thermaltake View 71 RGB case. Having a hard time understanding why I can't get an easy 4.0 24 HR stable overclock when verifying with other software. Maybe the silicon gods aren't being nice to me? Any BIOS settings to help with this?

Also, I the installer for AI Suite III just opens and then disappears along with the AURA sync software. I have searched and tried a few suggestions but no luck. Any ideas?


----------



## Davidov

Same here with Corsair Vengeance M-die 3200 C16.
Bios 0804 didn't boot with 3200. However, I was able to get 3950MHz CPU with decent voltages instead of 3900Mhz with 0804.
All in all no gain in speed, thus reverted back to 0801.
Kind regards, Davidov


----------



## number9dream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The L33t*
> 
> Lucky you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you Had a v5.xx you'd find a very different experience.


Is there any way to guarantee which version I'd be getting if I ordered this...? And when you say different experience do you mean 'different' as in 'it doesn't post' or different as in 'you will have to tinker a bit'?


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *number9dream*
> 
> Is there any way to guarantee which version I'd be getting if I ordered this...? And when you say different experience do you mean 'different' as in 'it doesn't post' or different as in 'you will have to tinker a bit'?


No way unless you buy locally and the person at the store front facilities that information about the current stock.

Ryzen/Threadripper work's best with Samsung based memory, mostly guaranteed to work. Hynix and others is a guessing game... Unless it has been tested as working via QVL.

If you want guaranteed Samsung buy a kit 3200mhz or more and Samsung it will be. The cost however....


----------



## number9dream

I don't think I have any good local options
 








When you say QVL do you mean the motherboard QVL or is there a QVL for Threadripper specifically as well (I can't seem to find one)?

Anyone had success with the beta BIOS Elmor posted for this particular problem?


----------



## Kriant

Does anyone experience at random times a freeze of sorts where no errors pop up by it seems that some programs like certain games and Opera web browser become unresponsive for a second?

My system passed a gauntlet of torture tests just fine, and I had the same thing earlier this year with Ryzen 1800x in Ghost Recon Wildlands. I know it's kinda of a vague description of the issue, but any tips?


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Does anyone experience at random times a freeze of sorts where no errors pop up by it seems that some programs like certain games and Opera web browser become unresponsive for a second?
> 
> My system passed a gauntlet of torture tests just fine, and I had the same thing earlier this year with Ryzen 1800x in Ghost Recon Wildlands. I know it's kinda of a vague description of the issue, but any tips?


If you have AISuite installed we've seen some odd issues like that.


----------



## na300zx

Does anyone know why enabling Overclock Enhancement in the BIOS screws up the reported Tdie temperatures and the mobo temp on the OLED panel? It is showing 0-20C and returns to normal when disabled...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidov*
> 
> Same here with Corsair Vengeance M-die 3200 C16.
> Bios 0804 didn't boot with 3200. However, I was able to get 3950MHz CPU with decent voltages instead of 3900Mhz with 0804.
> All in all no gain in speed, thus reverted back to 0804.
> Kind regards, Davidov


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*
> 
> I'm using model F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR.


Added the issue to the bug tracking thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidov*
> 
> Same here with Corsair Vengeance M-die 3200 C16.
> Bios 0804 didn't boot with 3200. However, I was able to get 3950MHz CPU with decent voltages instead of 3900Mhz with 0804.
> All in all no gain in speed, thus reverted back to 0804.
> Kind regards, Davidov


What model is your RAM ?


----------



## LiquidHaus

Has anyone
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*
> 
> Just tried out the new BETA 0804 BIOS, it does not work with the DOCP RAM profile set at 3200Mhz while 0801 worked flawlessly. It fails to POST with my G.Skill Trident RAM.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*
> 
> I'm using model F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR.


same and same.

been running DOCP for a long time now, and with 0804, it'll boot loop until bios screen says post fail due to memory overclock.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> Has anyone
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*
> 
> Just tried out the new BETA 0804 BIOS, it does not work with the DOCP RAM profile set at 3200Mhz while 0801 worked flawlessly. It fails to POST with my G.Skill Trident RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*
> 
> I'm using model F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same and same.
> 
> been running DOCP for a long time now, and with 0804, it'll boot loop until bios screen says post fail due to memory overclock.
Click to expand...

I have created a bug report for @elmor regarding this on the Bug report thread : http://www.overclock.net/t/1642825/asus-x399-the-rog-zenith-extreme-a-complaint-bug-tracking-thread/0_50#post_26468680


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> I have created a bug report for @elmor
> regarding this on the Bug report thread : http://www.overclock.net/t/1642825/asus-x399-the-rog-zenith-extreme-a-complaint-bug-tracking-thread/0_50#post_26468680


does it seem as if they're motivated to make the board more stable through bios updates? or are they going to leave us behind and just create a 2nd revision board?


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *na300zx*
> 
> I updated to the latest beta bios 0804 and began reliability testing 4.0 @ 1.35v. Intel burn test lasted about 2 minutes and the temps reached 80-87C Tdie as reported by HWiNFO64 with a subsequent
> crash. AIDA64 runs for about ten minutes and crashes with the same 80-87C temps. However, I can run 6+ runs of Cinebench with no issues (60-70C). I have an Enermax TR4 360 cooler inside a Thermaltake View 71 RGB case. Having a hard time understanding why I can't get an easy 4.0 24 HR stable overclock when verifying with other software. Maybe the silicon gods aren't being nice to me? Any BIOS settings to help with this?
> 
> Also, I the installer for AI Suite III just opens and then disappears along with the AURA sync software. I have searched and tried a few suggestions but no luck. Any ideas?


There is a ai cleaner in the asus software forms .. with the new DIP5 you need to run the cleaner then boot into safe mode and delete the program-files - aura - ai suit folder and the fan controller folder

--temps--
make sure your rads are set up as intake even if its set up on top (exhaust is ok but it could add to higher temps because it will be sucking in warmer air from the system)
if you have extra paste I would try re-seating your block. I have had really good luck with a very thin spread *spreading the entire block with a credit card something flat, paste should be thin enough you can see the metal under it. Then a single 2 pea sized drop in the middle
(I have tried the "x" the "lines" multiple dots and the spread and single dot seems to be most constant)

After you do that you can set your chip to 4.0 and drop your voltage from 1.35 by .02 or w/e until you crash then raise by .01 until you find something stable
(I think im at 1.31 I was bit laggy at 1.28)

with the view 71 case take the front and top glass off ** just to eliminate issues until you find stable temps


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> I have created a bug report for @elmor
> regarding this on the Bug report thread : http://www.overclock.net/t/1642825/asus-x399-the-rog-zenith-extreme-a-complaint-bug-tracking-thread/0_50#post_26468680
> 
> 
> 
> does it seem as if they're motivated to make the board more stable through bios updates? or are they going to leave us behind and just create a 2nd revision board?
Click to expand...

After speaking with elmor I beleive they are interested in improving the board yes. It was noe log after I spoke to him did the Beta BIOS get released, so they are actively doing things to improve the product quality. It is the reason I created the bug tracking thread in order to help list the bugs in a way that Asus can use.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> After speaking with elmor I beleive they are interested in improving the board yes. It was noe log after I spoke to him did the Beta BIOS get released, so they are actively doing things to improve the product quality. It is the reason I created the bug tracking thread in order to help list the bugs in a way that Asus can use.


well that is good to hear, I will help where I can.

other than first adopters trying to snag the same hardware as all the reviewers out there; buying the samsung b-die gskill kits, later purchasers are sure to be buying the hynix kits.

I hope this motivates Asus with these future bios updates to improve hynix stability. I myself bought the hynix kit because it was much cheaper than the samsungs.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> After speaking with elmor I beleive they are interested in improving the board yes. It was noe log after I spoke to him did the Beta BIOS get released, so they are actively doing things to improve the product quality. It is the reason I created the bug tracking thread in order to help list the bugs in a way that Asus can use.
> 
> 
> 
> well that is good to hear, I will help where I can.
> 
> other than first adopters trying to snag the same hardware as all the reviewers out there; buying the samsung b-die gskill kits, later purchasers are sure to be buying the hynix kits.
> 
> I hope this motivates Asus with these future bios updates to improve hynix stability. I myself bought the hynix kit because it was much cheaper than the samsungs.
Click to expand...

Great thanks.

Yeah Hynix stability would be great. I myself went for the Samsung B-Die but that was becaus I was luckily informed of Threadrippers love for B-Die. I am sure many bought a preferred RAM Kit without knowing it would underperform. Hopefully that can be fixed.


----------



## keng

This board is excellent go see my ->> PSA post.

The reason your ram is not working properly is probably because it is dual-rank and you need to follow the steps in my $#%$# post.

Also, quit spreading disinformation about B-die please.

The reason for the quick observation that only B die is good simply because all single RANK fast memory on the market.

As a matter of fact, almost everything on the forums regarding Ryzen (Threadripper is ryzen....no not like ryzen, it is RYZEN...yeah just like the Ryzen 5 and others...yeah, just like it) memory is probably at the very best misleading.

be it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *some forum wizard*
> " oh don't run your ram higher than 1.5 volts
> debating latencies at different speeds/dividers
> memory being "supported" or not on some qvl list
> threadripper has a *weak memory controller*


You can run the current ddr4 ram at as high as 2+volts, provided everything else is setup properly.
Don't believe me? Go look at this wizards review of corsair 3466

That is samsung memory running at 1.8 volts.

And don't get me started on the whole weak memory controller nonsense. THREADRIPPER=mid-high tier EPYC chips, ie chips being installed in *supercomputers* across the globe in alarming numbers

*The reason for all memory woes is simply Asus not implementing any training/ recognition of dual rank memory. Which is now mainstream. Which is better for your computer/performance. Which is what servers use. To maximize performance. So quit releasing new bioses to fix peoples flashing RGB lights and fix your #$%#$%^ memory training*.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> This board is excellent go see my ->> PSA post.
> 
> The reason your ram is not working properly is probably because it is dual-rank and you need to follow the steps in my $#%$# post.
> 
> Also, quit spreading disinformation about B-die please.
> 
> The reason for the quick observation that only B die is good simply because all single RANK fast memory on the market.
> 
> As a matter of fact, almost everything on the forums regarding Ryzen (Threadripper is ryzen....no not like ryzen, it is RYZEN...yeah just like the Ryzen 5 and others...yeah, just like it) memory is probably at the very best misleading.
> 
> be it
> You can run the current ddr4 ram at as high as 2+volts, provided everything else is setup properly.
> Don't believe me? Go look at this wizards review of corsair 3466
> 
> That is samsung memory running at 1.8 volts.
> 
> And don't get me started on the whole weak memory controller nonsense. THREADRIPPER=mid-high tier EPYC chips, ie chips being installed in *supercomputers* across the globe in alarming numbers
> 
> *The reason for all memory woes is simply Asus not implementing any training/ recognition of dual rank memory. Which is now mainstream. Which is better for your computer/performance. Which is what servers use. To maximize performance. So quit releasing new bioses to fix peoples flashing RGB lights and fix your #$%#$%^ memory training*.


my god that PSA post was bad.


----------



## keng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> my god that PSA post was bad.


Bad as in bad news? Bad ass? or just plain bad, like broccoli ?

I think part of the problem regarding support for this platform and others are people with high post/rep/etc counts/vendor stickers/etc
on forums like this one and others, which say things which are simply not true and people mistake their high post counts as being credible for some reason or other.

On the other part of the spectrum are people who do understand how things work and get their system up and running and never visit these kinds of forums and do not
share what their problem/solution was. What do you think??


----------



## Neonkore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidov*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> For me The Stilt's voltage recommendation is confusing as it is not clear to which the voltages are referring and as two upper limits seem to be mentioned, 1.35V and 1.250V.
> 
> Would CPU core SVI2 TFN voltages of 1.32-1.35V under load be acceptable, even if VCore goes to around 1.4V or above?
> Or would VCore 1.373 (as I currently have under load @3900MHz) already be on (or over?) the edge?


Good question, did you get an answer?
I'm in the same boat, Vcore set at 1.3V actually is 1.33V at idle - hesitant to go higher until I know.


----------



## number9dream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The L33t*
> 
> No way unless you buy locally and the person at the store front facilities that information about the current stock.
> 
> Ryzen/Threadripper work's best with Samsung based memory, mostly guaranteed to work. Hynix and others is a guessing game... Unless it has been tested as working via QVL.
> 
> If you want guaranteed Samsung buy a kit 3200mhz or more and Samsung it will be. The cost however....


I found someone who got 2x CMR64GX4M4C3200C16 to work :O

You are saying any kit > 3200 is a samsung b.die kit? If so, getting 2x of this kit feels like the least risky gamble. I can't seem to confirm that kits > 3200 are all samsung b.die though, do you have a link or list handy?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> my god that PSA post was bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Bad as in bad news? Bad ass? or just plain bad, like broccoli ?
> 
> I think part of the problem regarding support for this platform and others are people with high post/rep/etc counts/vendor stickers/etc
> on forums like this one and others, which say things which are simply not true and people mistake their high post counts as being credible for some reason or other.
> 
> On the other part of the spectrum are people who do understand how things work and get their system up and running and never visit these kinds of forums and do not
> share what their problem/solution was. What do you think??
Click to expand...

For me it is Bad as in not good, just my opinion. You are skirting over the issues, Enthusiast does not mean we should settle for bugs and just get on with it as per what much of your thread suggests. Yes for the most part the platform is ok, but there is still work to be done. If Asus advertises features then they need to deliver those features in a way that is fit for purpose. Even Asus know things need improving and are working to do that.

Im glad you like it as it is, but a real enthusiast would never settle for less


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *number9dream*
> 
> I found someone who got 2x CMR64GX4M4C3200C16 to work :O
> 
> You are saying any kit > 3200 is a samsung b.die kit? If so, getting 2x of this kit feels like the least risky gamble. I can't seem to confirm that kits > 3200 are all samsung b.die though, do you have a link or list handy?


All information regarding this is from this board over the past few months since ryzen released.. Manufacturer's don't really discuss this info on ICs used.

But from what we've seen yeah, on Corsair 3200 and above is mostly Samsung based, but for certain only kits more than 3200 since hynix can't handle more than 3200mhz apparently, so kits above it must be Samsung.

On gskill 3200 *cl14* and above also. Notice the cl14 since cl16 is not really garanteed to be Samsung b.die on gskill


----------



## bummerboy

IMHO I think the one solid point of the PSA is that yes Asus needs to work on that memory training issue. If it is done right, any RAM would work at rated speed and timing because the bios and memory controller would adjust to it. We won't have to have lengthy discussion about which ram and which kit at which speed etc.

However, I do agree with @ENTERPRISE that Enthusiast doesnt mean we need to figure out workaround or have broken support for all the things listed here https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME/

Everything on this page, should work without fuss.

Being able to overclock 10% more, or run a ddr4-3200 at 3600 etc, those are just bonuses.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> For me it is Bad as in not good, just my opinion. You are skirting over the issues, Enthusiast does not mean we should settle for bugs and just get on with it as per what much of your thread suggests. Yes for the most part the platform is ok, but there is still work to be done. If Asus advertises features then they need to deliver those features in a way that is fit for purpose. Even Asus know things need improving and are working to do that.
> 
> Im glad you like it as it is, but a real enthusiast would never settle for less


----------



## The L33t

We can all agree memory training can be improved further. TR for the most part has a good garanteed IMC since they're essentially bined 1800x. 3200 to 3600 should be attainable to all if the memory permits.

Unfortunately as @elmor has said AMD does not have some features that would ease this issues like fast boot where the memory training is remembered... Minimizing issues as cold boots from hell...

Hopefully the next AGESA code for TR will address some of that. From what was said the AGESA 1.0.0.4 did not touch the important stuff so not much hopeful for that particular one solving anything memory related.


----------



## Dominican

how do i control fan speed ???


----------



## bummerboy

i think the greatest frustration for me is, having spent hours to pass memtest and then running aida stable for about 8 hours, would assume all is good. And this is without cpu overclock, running stock with [email protected]

Then a day or 2 of usage later, funky GSOD like memory management or page fault in non paged area will happen. is the board somehow tweaking the memory timing WHILE in windows?

So far 804 has been more stable, but everytime i feel happy that things are seemingly getting better, weird things happen.


----------



## Davidov

Hello,
Corsair Vengeance LPX CMKGX4M2B3200C16 (2x 16 GB) (Thaiphoon: Hynix M-die)
Kind regards, Davidov


----------



## Davidov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Great thanks.
> 
> Yeah Hynix stability would be great. I myself went for the Samsung B-Die but that was becaus I was luckily informed of Threadrippers love for B-Die. I am sure many bought a preferred RAM Kit without knowing it would underperform. Hopefully that can be fixed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Added the issue to the bug tracking thread.
> 
> What model is your RAM ?


Hi,
Corsair Vengeance LPX CMKGX4M2B3200C16 (2x 16 GB) (Thaiphoon: Hynix M-die)
Bios 0804 didn't boot @3200Mhz. It did @2933.
Unfortunately, I didn't know that ZE+threadripper was so sensitive to RAM, otherwise I would have bought G.Skill 3200C14.
Perhaps I will still buy this kit, as I think that I will also be able to get a higher CPU frequency (Enermax Tr4 keeps it fairly cool under load, even Prime95 runs at 66-68C)
Kind regards, David


----------



## Davidov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonkore*
> 
> Good question, did you get an answer?
> I'm in the same boat, Vcore set at 1.3V actually is 1.33V at idle - hesitant to go higher until I know.


Hi,
No, thank you, no answer yet, but I am optimistic and patient ;-)
For me it is important to know for what are the upper limits for 24/7 load.
Perhaps not prime95 load, which seems a bit unrealistic, but fairly close.
Kind regards, David


----------



## bummerboy

Did you try 2T and gear down disable?

Also, manually enter the values from typhoon report under xmp, all of them

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidov*
> 
> Hello,
> Corsair Vengeance LPX CMKGX4M2B3200C16 (2x 16 GB) (Thaiphoon: Hynix M-die)
> Kind regards, Davidov


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The L33t*
> 
> All information regarding this is from this board over the past few months since ryzen released.. Manufacturer's don't really discuss this info on ICs used.
> 
> But from what we've seen yeah, on Corsair 3200 and above is Samsung based.
> 
> On gskill 3200 *cl14* and above also. Notice the cl14 since 16 is not really garanteed to be Samsung b.die on gskill


Corsair puts hynix in stone of their kits - I know this from first hand experience. They also use Samsung E die as well.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidov*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Great thanks.
> 
> Yeah Hynix stability would be great. I myself went for the Samsung B-Die but that was becaus I was luckily informed of Threadrippers love for B-Die. I am sure many bought a preferred RAM Kit without knowing it would underperform. Hopefully that can be fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Added the issue to the bug tracking thread.
> 
> What model is your RAM ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> Corsair Vengeance LPX CMKGX4M2B3200C16 (2x 16 GB) (Thaiphoon: Hynix M-die)
> Bios 0804 didn't boot @3200Mhz. It did @2933.
> Unfortunately, I didn't know that ZE+threadripper was so sensitive to RAM, otherwise I would have bought G.Skill 3200C14.
> Perhaps I will still buy this kit, as I think that I will also be able to get a higher CPU frequency (Enermax Tr4 keeps it fairly cool under load, even Prime95 runs at 66-68C)
> Kind regards, David
Click to expand...

I have entered this issue here : http://www.overclock.net/t/1642825/asus-x399-the-rog-zenith-extreme-a-complaint-bug-tracking-thread/0_50#post_26468680


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> i think the greatest frustration for me is, having spent hours to pass memtest and then running aida stable for about 8 hours, would assume all is good. And this is without cpu overclock, running stock with [email protected]
> 
> Then a day or 2 of usage later, funky GSOD like memory management or page fault in non paged area will happen. is the board somehow tweaking the memory timing WHILE in windows?
> 
> So far 804 has been more stable, but everytime i feel happy that things are seemingly getting better, weird things happen.


Glad it's not just me. One day I passed like 800% of HCI Memtest at 3600MHz. I THOUGHT I was close to achieving stability, so I kept tweaking some settings. Then NOTHING worked. Eventually I went back to the setting that passed 3600MHz up to 800%, guess what? It showed error the instant it started. This bios or the AGESA for TR really needs work. I don't know how this memory training thing works but it seems like one day it trains one way and another day it does something else. Really frustrating.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> Glad it's not just me. One day I passed like 800% of HCI Memtest at 3600MHz. I THOUGHT I was close to achieving stability, so I kept tweaking some settings. Then NOTHING worked. Eventually I went back to the setting that passed 3600MHz up to 800%, guess what? It showed error the instant it started. This bios or the AGESA for TR really needs work. I don't know how this memory training thing works but it seems like one day it trains one way and another day it does something else. Really frustrating.


Training can drift, as there are a lot of associated variables. It's usually wiser to fall back to a lower operating point. Unconditionally stable DDR4-3600 is asking too much of the platform.


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> Glad it's not just me. One day I passed like 800% of HCI Memtest at 3600MHz. I THOUGHT I was close to achieving stability, so I kept tweaking some settings. Then NOTHING worked. Eventually I went back to the setting that passed 3600MHz up to 800%, guess what? It showed error the instant it started. This bios or the AGESA for TR really needs work. I don't know how this memory training thing works but it seems like one day it trains one way and another day it does something else. Really frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> Training can drift, as there are a lot of associated variables. It's usually wiser to fall back to a lower operating point. Unconditionally stable DDR4-3600 is asking too much of the platform.
Click to expand...

Despite being stable at 3600 MHz would be something amazing, I'd be happy with a 3200-3466 MHz stable result too. Any chance you can implement some kind of "don't train memory anymore" function into the BIOS?


----------



## bummerboy

Thing is, I didn't change any settings. It went from stable to not stable by itself. Baffled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> Glad it's not just me. One day I passed like 800% of HCI Memtest at 3600MHz. I THOUGHT I was close to achieving stability, so I kept tweaking some settings. Then NOTHING worked. Eventually I went back to the setting that passed 3600MHz up to 800%, guess what? It showed error the instant it started. This bios or the AGESA for TR really needs work. I don't know how this memory training thing works but it seems like one day it trains one way and another day it does something else. Really frustrating.


----------



## LiquidHaus

So I'm currently on the 0801 bios, and cold boot issues seem to have lessened.

I still have my 4.15ghz overclock on the 1920x, with the hynix gskill at 3200mhz.

It's render stable, which in my experience is harder than aida64 stable. (iIve had aida stable systems that pass for 24hours and then render for ten minutes and crash)

But when I start up aida64 it'll crash instantly.

I'm starting to think the OS or various programs cannot communicate correctly with the motherboard.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> So I'm currently on the 0801 bios, and cold boot issues seem to have lessened.
> 
> I still have my 4.15ghz overclock on the 1920x, with the hynix gskill at 3200mhz.
> 
> It's render stable, which in my experience is harder than aida64 stable. (iIve had aida stable systems that pass for 24hours and then render for ten minutes and crash)
> 
> But when I start up aida64 it'll crash instantly.
> 
> I'm starting to think the OS or various programs cannot communicate correctly with the motherboard.


I highly doubt its anything to do with communication issues. I am willing to bet there is still an instability somewhere with your OC.


----------



## mypickaxe

Happy to report, as of 0804 Beta, I'm now getting 3200 MHz on a single kit of CMD16GX4M4A2800C16 (DDR4 2800) from Corsair. Previously stuck at 2666. So far so good (it...seems stable.)


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> I highly doubt its anything to do with communication issues. I am willing to bet there is still an instability somewhere with your OC.


I would think that too, but I did leave out some info which was my mistake.

When I first got the board, it was running the original bios - I forget the specific version, but it was the bios version that came with all boards when they were released - and I had setup my first ever overclock to 4.15, with all the same settings that I have now.

Well guess what? It went a full 26 hours with not a single instability.

So those same settings are what's on the bios version 0801 that I have now, yet Aida will crash instantly. But I can do anything else without a single crash.

Insane to me that the very first bios version pulled off those settings out of the box and had it stable.

The main reason I updated the bios the first time was because I wanted the temperature offset fixed, which came out in the second version.

So since then, my stability tests are so inconsistent with results yet my overclock settings have not changed.


----------



## tcoreprime

Been reading and researching this forum and the main Asus Rog forum for a bit, prior to finally creating an acct and posting, cause i wanted to add, that much like others are, having continuous oddball memory issues with this board and setup since i got it in Sept.

So to kind of skip ahead to the main bit and the TLDR part:
I have the Gskill F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR (4x8)
So far iv lost track of all the various settings iv tried, but at the moment im running 3333 15-15-15-35-50 2T on the 0801 bios, 1.352 for voltage report per HWINFO, and cpu locked at 3600, vcore usually about 1.199 - (Only been on this memory setup for just about 3days now without bsod or reset--see below), so hopefully this is stable long term.

The other main thing Iv noticed.... the OLED.. along with the fan control.. seems to cease to function some time during the first 30min to 1h of boot time. Long ago when building this i found the .13 update for the OLED.. and ran that.. without seeing the .10... and then later seeing the info about going to .10.. then to .13. I dont know if that has anything to do with it or not, but I didnt run 0804 (due to boot issues - see below) to see if that fixed the fan control issue or not.
Is there any way to revert the OLED FW much like the flashback of the board itself? or anyone else seen this? I do not run the Asus Software at all, (not since the hpet issue) so other than basic drivers i dont run anything aisuite. Any ideas appreciated.

**Long story for memory and bios issues**

I have been able to get 3466 (16-16-16-35-50, 1.352 to 1.395) to run (since 0801 bios) and it works, yet, then il get random either BSOD's or even just spontaneous reboots (like someone hit the reset button) at random times. It could be 6hrs in.. or 5days in.. it hasnt seemed to matter. It would happen even overnight at idle, so its not a temp or power issue it would seem. The BSOD's if i can even get one/see one, are all irq not equal then, or system process crashed kind of stuff, all points to RAM or drive issues, but the drive seems clean otherwise, and since there is known memory issues, im sticking with that as the core cause. Even got a 2nd kit of ram (same model) to test with. and similar issues persist. So unless im also dealing with a slightly tweaked board or cpu, im just like everyone else having memory issues.

On the 0804 bios: I tried the 0804 but like others mentioned, had lots of issues finding the right combo of settings to get it to post and be stable after a couple hours, so gave up and reverted to 0801.
After then reverting back to 0801, knowing my 3466 settings would boot.. but not be long term stable, i tried going back to my 3200 c14 setup (that i have a screen shot back during 0603 that i know worked at one point), but not was unable to get 3200 to boot at c14 or 15 i think, but then messed with 3333 at c15 and at least that booted. Like i said earlier, iv lost track of the combos of bios and ram settings iv tried and at this point just strung out about the issue and the lack of updates or communication from Asus. And having to then spend another 600 to get another ram kit only to still have issues and.. still not really able to determine the actual cause outside of the ambiguity of "bios and motherboard issues from Asus and AMD".. its just irritating. Still hoping i dont have a potentially partially bad board or chip, and i dont have the time, money, or patience to deal with that right now.. just want it to work. And its a great system when it does.

Anyway, thanks to anyone for ideas and for letting me vent


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcoreprime*
> 
> Been reading and researching this forum and the main Asus Rog forum for a bit, prior to finally creating an acct and posting, cause i wanted to add, that much like others are, having continuous oddball memory issues with this board and setup since i got it in Sept.
> 
> So to kind of skip ahead to the main bit and the TLDR part:
> I have the Gskill F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR (4x8)
> So far iv lost track of all the various settings iv tried, but at the moment im running 3333 15-15-15-35-50 2T on the 0801 bios, 1.352 for voltage report per HWINFO, and cpu locked at 3600, vcore usually about 1.199 - (Only been on this memory setup for just about 3days now without bsod or reset--see below), so hopefully this is stable long term.
> 
> The other main thing Iv noticed.... the OLED.. along with the fan control.. seems to cease to function some time during the first 30min to 1h of boot time. Long ago when building this i found the .13 update for the OLED.. and ran that.. without seeing the .10... and then later seeing the info about going to .10.. then to .13. I dont know if that has anything to do with it or not, but I didnt run 0804 (due to boot issues - see below) to see if that fixed the fan control issue or not.
> Is there any way to revert the OLED FW much like the flashback of the board itself? or anyone else seen this? I do not run the Asus Software at all, (not since the hpet issue) so other than basic drivers i dont run anything aisuite. Any ideas appreciated.
> 
> **Long story for memory and bios issues**
> 
> I have been able to get 3466 (16-16-16-35-50, 1.352 to 1.395) to run (since 0801 bios) and it works, yet, then il get random either BSOD's or even just spontaneous reboots (like someone hit the reset button) at random times. It could be 6hrs in.. or 5days in.. it hasnt seemed to matter. It would happen even overnight at idle, so its not a temp or power issue it would seem. The BSOD's if i can even get one/see one, are all irq not equal then, or system process crashed kind of stuff, all points to RAM or drive issues, but the drive seems clean otherwise, and since there is known memory issues, im sticking with that as the core cause. Even got a 2nd kit of ram (same model) to test with. and similar issues persist. So unless im also dealing with a slightly tweaked board or cpu, im just like everyone else having memory issues.
> 
> On the 0804 bios: I tried the 0804 but like others mentioned, had lots of issues finding the right combo of settings to get it to post and be stable after a couple hours, so gave up and reverted to 0801.
> After then reverting back to 0801, knowing my 3466 settings would boot.. but not be long term stable, i tried going back to my 3200 c14 setup (that i have a screen shot back during 0603 that i know worked at one point), but not was unable to get 3200 to boot at c14 or 15 i think, but then messed with 3333 at c15 and at least that booted. Like i said earlier, iv lost track of the combos of bios and ram settings iv tried and at this point just strung out about the issue and the lack of updates or communication from Asus. And having to then spend another 600 to get another ram kit only to still have issues and.. still not really able to determine the actual cause outside of the ambiguity of "bios and motherboard issues from Asus and AMD".. its just irritating. Still hoping i dont have a potentially partially bad board or chip, and i dont have the time, money, or patience to deal with that right now.. just want it to work. And its a great system when it does.
> 
> Anyway, thanks to anyone for ideas and for letting me vent


As far as the OLED, I had the same issues. What worked for me was downloading Aura cleaner from the ROG forums: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-5ZVBfED6aLM2Y1QjhYYjhtNmM/view

Uninstall Aura, Reboot. Run Aura Cleaner, Reboot. Reinstall Aura, Reboot.

I do still find my OLED will not come on if coming back from Sleep or Hibernate. Only seems to work from a cold boot.


----------



## keng

Hey here is Samsung E Die Dual rank running cas 15/1t @ 3466, key is to set the cad stuff as per the process 1usmus (all linked in the PSA post in my sig) and also going too high with VSSOC will cause your computer to be unstable, period. Enjoy!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

For anyone who is looking for the latest Aura software and OLED Firmware, check the downloads in the OP here:http://www.overclock.net/t/1642825/asus-x399-the-rog-zenith-extreme-a-complaint-bug-tracking-thread

This may fix temp misreads, not sure but this has been the case historically.


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> Hey here is Samsung E Die Dual rank running cas 15/1t @ 3466, key is to set the cad stuff as per the process 1usmus (all linked in the PSA post in my sig) and also going too high with VSSOC will cause your computer to be unstable, period. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can you upload that as PNG or JPG at least. Downloading and XM-S-BMP image is not fun.

I'm running E-Die so I'm interested in this.


----------



## Bartouille

Redoing my memory OC on 0804 beta to see if there are any improvements. So far I got 3200MHz with SOC=1000mV and 3466MHz with SOC=1025mV, both with ProcODT=60Ω. Stability test is HCI MemTest Pro, 31 instances, 400MB per instance (I only got 16GB), 2000% coverage. Rolling on E-Die too.


----------



## tcoreprime

@Bartouille - What are the rest of the settings you have for the RAM and voltages? Cause.. maybe this weekend il get the nerve to try 0804 again and see if I can boot without BSOD or insta-resets right away. Also if its possible for you to test.. see if 3333 15-15-15-35-50 2T @ 1.351 with VDDSOC around 1.1 works.. cause thats what im currently running at with 0801.

Id be interested to see if you go 3 days with moderate to heavy use without issues with 0804.


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tcoreprime*
> 
> @Bartouille - What are the rest of the settings you have for the RAM and voltages? Cause.. maybe this weekend il get the nerve to try 0804 again and see if I can boot without BSOD or insta-resets right away. Also if its possible for you to test.. see if 3333 15-15-15-35-50 2T @ 1.351 with VDDSOC around 1.1 works.. cause thats what im currently running at with 0801.
> 
> Id be interested to see if you go 3 days with moderate to heavy use without issues with 0804.


Haven't had any problems with 0804 thus far. Never had any problems with 0801 or 0701 either. Right now I'm just shooting for the highest possible frequency. I can't get 3600MHz stable no matter what I do, however 3466MHz is rock solid, so I'm playing with BCLK to get something between 3466MHz and 3600MHz.







As you can see my settings are pretty basic. I'm willing to bet 3333MHz with your timings would run fine since I was running 3466MHz C14 at 1.4v on 0701.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Stress test: HCI MemTest Pro (31 instances, 400MB per instance, 2000% coverage)
BIOS version: 0804 Beta

CPU Core Ratio: 36.00
CPU Core Voltage: 1.20000
DRAM AB Voltage: 1.40000
DRAM CD Voltage: 1.40000
DRAM VBoot Voltage AB: 1.40000
DRAM VBoot Voltage CD: 1.40000

3200MHz (100.0*32.00)

[ATTEMPT #1 - PASS]
CPU SOC Voltage: 1.00000
ProcODT: 60Ω

3333MHz (100.0*33.33)

[ATTEMPT #1 - PASS]
CPU SOC Voltage: 1.00000
ProcODT: 60Ω

3466MHz (100.0*34.66)

[ATTEMPT #1 - FAIL (froze)]
CPU SOC Voltage: 1.00000
ProcODT: 60Ω

[ATTEMPT #2 - PASS]
CPU SOC Voltage: 1.02500
ProcODT: 60Ω

3500MHz (101.0*34.66)

[ATTEMPT #1 - FAIL (froze)]
CPU SOC Voltage: 1.02500
ProcODT: 60Ω

[ATTEMPT #2 - PASS]
CPU SOC Voltage: 1.05000
ProcODT: 60Ω

3600MHz (100.0*36.00)

[ATTEMPT #1 - FAIL (boot failure)]
CPU SOC Voltage: 1.02500
ProcODT: 60Ω

[ATTEMPT #2 - FAIL (errors detected)]
CPU SOC Voltage: 1.05000
ProcODT: 60Ω

[ATTEMPT #3 - FAIL (froze)]
CPU SOC Voltage: 1.05000
ProcODT: 60Ω
Gear Down Mode: Disabled
Cmd2T: 2T

[ATTEMPT #4 - FAIL (froze)]
CPU SOC Voltage: 1.07500
ProcODT: 60Ω
Gear Down Mode: Disabled
Cmd2T: 2T

[ATTEMPT #5 - FAIL (froze)]
CPU SOC Voltage: 1.10000
ProcODT: 60Ω
Gear Down Mode: Disabled
Cmd2T: 2T

[ATTEMPT #6 - FAIL (errors detected)]
CPU SOC Voltage: 1.11250
ProcODT: 60Ω
Gear Down Mode: Disabled
Cmd2T: 2T

[ATTEMPT #7 - FAIL (errors detected)]
CPU SOC Voltage: 1.11250
CLDO_VDDP voltage: 980
ProcODT: 60Ω
Gear Down Mode: Disabled
Cmd2T: 2T



(btw core voltage is pretty high for given frequency but it's just to get the CPU out of the equation)


----------



## tcoreprime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> Haven't had any problems with 0804 thus far. Never had any problems with 0801 or 0701 either. Right now I'm just shooting for the highest possible frequency. I can't get 3600MHz stable no matter what I do, however 3466MHz is rock solid, so I'm playing with BCLK to get something between 3466MHz and 3600MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see my settings are pretty basic. I'm willing to bet 3333MHz with your timings would run fine since I was running 3466MHz C14 at 1.4v on 0701.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Stress test: HCI MemTest Pro (31 instances, 400MB per instance, 2000% coverage)
> BIOS version: 0804 Beta
> 
> CPU Core Ratio: 36.00
> CPU Core Voltage: 1.20000
> DRAM AB Voltage: 1.40000
> DRAM CD Voltage: 1.40000
> DRAM VBoot Voltage AB: 1.40000
> DRAM VBoot Voltage CD: 1.40000
> 
> 3200MHz (100.0*32.00)
> 
> [ATTEMPT #1 - PASS]
> CPU SOC Voltage: 1.00000
> ProcODT: 60Ω
> 
> 3333MHz (100.0*33.33)
> 
> [ATTEMPT #1 - PASS]
> CPU SOC Voltage: 1.00000
> ProcODT: 60Ω
> 
> 3466MHz (100.0*34.66)
> 
> [ATTEMPT #1 - FAIL (froze)]
> CPU SOC Voltage: 1.00000
> ProcODT: 60Ω
> 
> [ATTEMPT #2 - PASS]
> CPU SOC Voltage: 1.02500
> ProcODT: 60Ω
> 
> 3500MHz (101.0*34.66)
> 
> [ATTEMPT #1 - FAIL (froze)]
> CPU SOC Voltage: 1.02500
> ProcODT: 60Ω
> 
> [ATTEMPT #2 - PASS]
> CPU SOC Voltage: 1.05000
> ProcODT: 60Ω
> 
> 3600MHz (100.0*36.00)
> 
> [ATTEMPT #1 - FAIL (boot failure)]
> CPU SOC Voltage: 1.02500
> ProcODT: 60Ω
> 
> [ATTEMPT #2 - FAIL (errors detected)]
> CPU SOC Voltage: 1.05000
> ProcODT: 60Ω
> 
> [ATTEMPT #3 - FAIL (froze)]
> CPU SOC Voltage: 1.05000
> ProcODT: 60Ω
> Gear Down Mode: Disabled
> Cmd2T: 2T
> 
> [ATTEMPT #4 - FAIL (froze)]
> CPU SOC Voltage: 1.07500
> ProcODT: 60Ω
> Gear Down Mode: Disabled
> Cmd2T: 2T
> 
> [ATTEMPT #5 - FAIL (froze)]
> CPU SOC Voltage: 1.10000
> ProcODT: 60Ω
> Gear Down Mode: Disabled
> Cmd2T: 2T
> 
> [ATTEMPT #6 - FAIL (errors detected)]
> CPU SOC Voltage: 1.11250
> ProcODT: 60Ω
> Gear Down Mode: Disabled
> Cmd2T: 2T
> 
> [ATTEMPT #7 - FAIL (errors detected)]
> CPU SOC Voltage: 1.11250
> CLDO_VDDP voltage: 980
> ProcODT: 60Ω
> Gear Down Mode: Disabled
> Cmd2T: 2T
> 
> 
> 
> (btw core voltage is pretty high for given frequency but it's just to get the CPU out of the equation)


Cool, thanks for the info. If i can go about a week and a half without issues, i might then try 3466 again and adjust things more to match yours and see if 3466 is then stable long term. Before when it would reset/bsod intermittently.. i guess its possible a slight timing or voltage mismatch on it. Il give 3333 a few more days, hitting 4.5 days now so far so good, il give it more time then tweak with it.

Thanks.


----------



## LiquidHaus

all this talk of something higher than 3200 makes me wish there was ANY sort of actual overclocking higher than what DOCP/XMP profiles are set to for this board.


----------



## tcoreprime

Well yea, sadly it seems the actual DOCP settings dont seem to work right "out of the box" for most people. Doing manual setting of the RAM along with the timings and voltages, leaving the DOCP off, setting it to manual and leaving BLCK at 100.00 has been more successful than using the preset DOCP stuff. Lame for sure.


----------



## gupsterg

Been away for ~week+, just updated OP today and caught up with thread







.

For me UEFI 801-SP42M by The Stilt has been sweet so far







. I have had zero issues of posting at 3333MHz Fast, which had been an issue with ASUS UEFIs, not tested 0007/804 yet. Stability again seems sound. I have yet to rerun P95 (which had an error before, I have tweaked setup again so will rerun). RB Stress mode I have ran 3x of 2hrs runs and all well, then done ~24hrs each of [email protected]/Bionic without issue. Memtest/Y-Cruncher was not an issue before but will be retesting as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> Where i can find on the Zenith BIOS the Options to Disable Cores and Dies? Thanks.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> Looks like Downcore Control is Disabled on the Zenith Extreme, another unexpected surprise.
> 
> Messing around with Ryzen Master i was able to somehow (can't replicate it anymore) Enable a [4+0] Config that was boosting a lot my 'Gaming Benchmark's. Can't get it to work again. Tried changing it manually on the ZE BIOS and for no one's surprise, another feature Disabled.
> 
> I am not sure what ASUS is thinking. This Board wasn't a cheap acquisition for many people. Even claiming that it was 'Similar' to Rampage VI Extreme. But the Rampage gets all the love and the Zenith fades into oblivion.
> 
> What a buyer's remorse.
Click to expand...

This has been working for a fair while, I have added section in OP how to play with setting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> For anyone who is looking for the latest Aura software and OLED Firmware, check the downloads in the OP here:http://www.overclock.net/t/1642825/asus-x399-the-rog-zenith-extreme-a-complaint-bug-tracking-thread
> 
> This may fix temp misreads, not sure but this has been the case historically.


The OLED FW is same as we have had for months linked in OP. I recall people were updating UEFI and not the FW and getting temp issues. When both were done all was fine. AURA I've only used once to set RGB on 1st install of mobo and never again. Ai Suite is something I have never needed. Tempted to test LiveDash as don't know what this is. Probably something I don't need, as usual before installing SW like this I'll image my OS and revert back if needed







.

TBH ASUS bundled SW I never really ever used, for me I get/want ASUS for the HW.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Been away for ~week+, just updated OP today and caught up with thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> For me UEFI 801-SP42M by The Stilt has been sweet so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have had zero issues of posting at 3333MHz Fast, which had been an issue with ASUS UEFIs, not tested 0007/804 yet. Stability again seems sound. I have yet to rerun P95 (which had an error before, I have tweaked setup again so will rerun). RB Stress mode I have ran 3x of 2hrs runs and all well, then done ~24hrs each of [email protected]/Bionic without issue. Memtest/Y-Cruncher was not an issue before but will be retesting as well.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> Where i can find on the Zenith BIOS the Options to Disable Cores and Dies? Thanks.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> Looks like Downcore Control is Disabled on the Zenith Extreme, another unexpected surprise.
> 
> Messing around with Ryzen Master i was able to somehow (can't replicate it anymore) Enable a [4+0] Config that was boosting a lot my 'Gaming Benchmark's. Can't get it to work again. Tried changing it manually on the ZE BIOS and for no one's surprise, another feature Disabled.
> 
> I am not sure what ASUS is thinking. This Board wasn't a cheap acquisition for many people. Even claiming that it was 'Similar' to Rampage VI Extreme. But the Rampage gets all the love and the Zenith fades into oblivion.
> 
> What a buyer's remorse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has been working for a fair while, I have added section in OP how to play with setting.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> For anyone who is looking for the latest Aura software and OLED Firmware, check the downloads in the OP here:http://www.overclock.net/t/1642825/asus-x399-the-rog-zenith-extreme-a-complaint-bug-tracking-thread
> 
> This may fix temp misreads, not sure but this has been the case historically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The OLED FW is same as we have had for months linked in OP. I recall people were updating UEFI and not the FW and getting temp issues. When both were done all was fine. AURA I've only used once to set RGB on 1st install of mobo and never again. Ai Suite is something I have never needed. Tempted to test LiveDash as don't know what this is. Probably something I don't need, as usual before installing SW like this I'll image my OS and revert back if needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> TBH ASUS bundled SW I never really ever used, for me I get/want ASUS for the HW.
Click to expand...

Yeah we know its old now as per the Bug Thread. When @elmor produced it I was lead to beleive it was a newer revision...it was not.


----------



## ReHWolution

Just ordered a second G.Skill kit identical to the dual channel one I already have, 3600 C15 2x8GB. I'll swap the 4x8 3600C15 with the one currently installed, the 3466 16 18 18. Who knows, maybe 3200 C12 incoming?


----------



## Kyozon

Is it safe to expect ASUS to implement on the ZE a Per Core Overclocking-like Feature?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Yeah we know its old now as per the Bug Thread. When @elmor produced it I was lead to beleive it was a newer revision...it was not.


Ahh, OK.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> Is it safe to expect ASUS to implement on the ZE a Per Core Overclocking-like Feature?


I doubt it. I think this is something AMD would need to implement/allow. Again only my opinion.


----------



## Bartouille

Always getting difference=8000000 on copying on MemTest.







Looks like some signaling issue.


----------



## keng

There is a very good reason why You cannot turn on and disable cores on your own or choose which UMC you are using







, _probably_


----------



## LiquidHaus

let's hear it then, tin foil hat guy.


----------



## keng

You don't need to know everything


----------



## LiquidHaus

and you don't need to keep thinking you know more than anyone else on this site.


----------



## keng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> and you don't need to keep thinking you know more than anyone else on this site.


Well you threw your bait in the water, just wait, I will bite


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> Well you threw your bait in the water, just wait, I will bite


it's how you carry yourself on here that bothers me.

other than your PSA thread, if you have additional experience with the board, share it. you try and put yourself on this 1337 pedestal while calling everyone else "not enthusiasts".

like one other had said, you definitely have a Rick Sanchez about you, but your execution is off. I find myself wasting my time typing this but when people are working together to come to a consensus, you come out of nowhere saying everyone is wrong - with what? a solution saying windows 10 fixes all? and no bios is ever buggy? that its not the platform, but you?

uh what?

the only useful info you've posted is your experience with the ram that you have. that is it.

do not then assume you have infinite knowledge about this platform.


----------



## Bartouille

Any difference between the CAD bus settings or other resistance related settings under Ai Tweaker/DRAM Timing Control and those under AMD CBS? If you change any of those settings in Ai Tweaker it stays on Auto under AMD CBS and vice versa. Basically I just want to make sure those are actually changing (they aren't "dead").


----------



## ManMountain

Asus have added BIOS 0804 to the US site. Wonder if it is the same or different to the 0804 beta.


----------



## keng

Its more complicated than that. It seems some bios bits are broken inside the BIOS capsule released by Asus. Not sure how, but if you somehow could say take a look at certain things, you would realize that AMD CBS/PBS things are added to the advanced menu as a bit of a tape job


----------



## keng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManMountain*
> 
> Asus have added BIOS 0804 to the US site. Wonder if it is the same or different to the 0804 beta.


They are identical


----------



## vsimone67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoqolatl*
> 
> Procedure described in that link worked for me. 10/10 would recommend!


That is my post on the other site,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> They are identical


That is scary based on the feedback from everyone on the forums. It seems like they broke NVMe RAID and some people who could run their memory at 3200 no loner can.


----------



## ManMountain

Thankfully with 0804, choosing 3200 and setting voltage @ 1.35 still works. No issues so far.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Any body have any issues with gskill or corsair ram??


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> Any body have any issues with gskill or corsair ram??


That covers a very wide range of memory, brand means nothing really. Corsair uses Samsung, Micron, Hynix etc on their ram. Gskill same thing.

But if you want an answer, yes, some have had problems with both brands, but as I said you have to be more specific.

Any model particularly you are considering?


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The L33t*
> 
> That covers a very wide range of memory, brand means nothing really. Corsair uses Samsung, Micron, Hynix etc on their ram. Gskill same thing.
> 
> But if you want an answer, yes, some have had problems with both brands, but as I said you have to be more specific.
> 
> Any model particularly you are considering?


I am looking either to get 64 or 128. I know it is broad the rgb models is what I am interested in


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> I am looking either to get 64 or 128. I know it is broad the rgb models is what I am interested in


With garanteed compatibility I'd say you should be looking for this: https://www.gskill.com/en/press/view/g-skill-releases-amd-compatible-trident-z-rgb-kits

RGB kits with termination TZR"X" aka TZRX

A lot more kits are compatible, these ones just happens to be tested for it specifically, should be as easy as enabling XMP.


----------



## JavajiveDK

Just orderd my zenith with a 1920x, having a Hard time choosing begår en cpu only block and the monoblock.

Anyone have experience with both, how much does the mono help temps on the vrm?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ManMountain*
> 
> Asus have added BIOS 0804 to the US site. Wonder if it is the same or different to the 0804 beta.
> 
> 
> 
> They are identical
Click to expand...

I think we ought to wait for Asus to confirm that. No offence


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> I think we ought to wait for Asus to confirm that. No offence


He is right. Both files are literally identical (byte for byte).


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> He is right. Both files are literally identical (byte for byte).


Indeed, was this way with C6H, 



. We basically get early access to UEFIs through Elmor/Raja.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> Any difference between the CAD bus settings or other resistance related settings under Ai Tweaker/DRAM Timing Control and those under AMD CBS? If you change any of those settings in Ai Tweaker it stays on Auto under AMD CBS and vice versa. Basically I just want to make sure those are actually changing (they aren't "dead").


They will not reflect change when one occurrence is changed, but changing one occurrence of setting will mean it apply. So you only need to change one or the other.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rich345*
> 
> I can't seem to find the command to enable NVMe RAID in BIOS 0804. In BIOS 0801 the command to enable NMVe RAID was located in Advanced -> AMD PBS -> Enable NVMe RAID. In BIOS 0804 the command seems to be gone.


About to flash and will check.


----------



## tcoreprime

So any real idea if this 0804 will fix the oled and fan control ceasing to work a short while into booting?
It says it will fix the fan control (only using the bios end, not using ai suite) but didnt mess with 0804 previously to confirm that myself. It seems at least with 0801, the fans will change speed based on temp from the cpu for a time, but then that stops working, along with the OLED "freezing" at whatever temp it was at the time, despite then HWINFO and other tools showing now completely different temps.
Yes i had updated to the .13 OLED FW.. but -SKIPPED- .10... as by the time i had seen the notice about specifically step upgrading it...i had ran the .13 version.

So not only am i wondering if 0804 will fix the fan part, but is there a known method of either doing a flashback on the OLED FW as well, or was there really any changes in .10 that .13 was missing?
Still have not found an answer to this on any of the forums.


----------



## Phobos223

Hey All - Need some help with my rig, wondering if anyone has had this issue. Zenith + 1950x. A few weeks ago I had some memory issue and asked around and couple guys pointed me at the Gskill TridentZ kits. I pulled the trigger and got the 64GB quad kit and popped it in and it worked perfectly first try. Sweet! Ran that for about a week and then I lost power the other day, mind you the computer was not running hard or anything just chilling idle at the windows desktop. Now when it goes to boot it run through the memory Q-codes and just turns off, reboots, repeats... over and over - Just like it did before when I had the troublesome memory kit...

I popped the ram module out except for the furthest right module (this is what worked for me with old memory kit) and sure enough it posted and booted windows.... Now I updated the BIOS to the new 0804 rebooted to make sure everything was good, then powered down and reinstalled the other 7 sticks of RAM and now I am back to this infinite boot loop...

What gives?? I have been building PCs for nearly 20 years and I have never had such a flaky system! So frustrating! I do not know if the power outage caused any harm or just coincidence as I rebooted the other day and the same thing happened, but after 2 weird reboots it finally came up... I have tried safe boot, reset, even reflash BIOS... Did my ram die or is this board just being a PITA?

Anyway, has anyone else see this behavior? Appreciate the help, as always


----------



## spadizzle

Are these numbers alright? Its the first time I've broke 100k with write.



Didn't even realize this was my first post. I'm a long time lurker.









Edit: 3466 mhz, just had a reboot during a reboot, back to 3333 mhz haha


----------



## ManMountain

Using 5.95.4500 of AIDA64, tried running updated version?

For me, becomes unstable randomly at 3333, sticking with 3200.


----------



## Yock

Sorry if this has been asked before but i couldent find anything answering my question with the search function.

I just got a Enermax Liqtech TR4 360
Should i connect the pump to CPU_Fan and fans to CPU_OPT?

Is the pump speed variable?

How have you guys done it and are you just running the pump at 100% speed all the time?


----------



## keng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223*
> 
> Hey All - Need some help with my rig, wondering if anyone has had this issue. Zenith + 1950x. A few weeks ago I had some memory issue and asked around and couple guys pointed me at the Gskill TridentZ kits. I pulled the trigger and got the 64GB quad kit and popped it in and it worked perfectly first try. Sweet! Ran that for about a week and then I lost power the other day, mind you the computer was not running hard or anything just chilling idle at the windows desktop. Now when it goes to boot it run through the memory Q-codes and just turns off, reboots, repeats... over and over - Just like it did before when I had the troublesome memory kit...
> 
> I popped the ram module out except for the furthest right module (this is what worked for me with old memory kit) and sure enough it posted and booted windows.... Now I updated the BIOS to the new 0804 rebooted to make sure everything was good, then powered down and reinstalled the other 7 sticks of RAM and now I am back to this infinite boot loop...
> 
> What gives?? I have been building PCs for nearly 20 years and I have never had such a flaky system! So frustrating! I do not know if the power outage caused any harm or just coincidence as I rebooted the other day and the same thing happened, but after 2 weird reboots it finally came up... I have tried safe boot, reset, even reflash BIOS... Did my ram die or is this board just being a PITA?
> 
> Anyway, has anyone else see this behavior? Appreciate the help, as always


You need to follow the process in my sig. It is frustrating, but works.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yock*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before but i couldent find anything answering my question with the search function.
> 
> I just got a Enermax Liqtech TR4 360
> Should i connect the pump to CPU_Fan and fans to CPU_OPT?
> 
> Is the pump speed variable?
> 
> How have you guys done it and are you just running the pump at 100% speed all the time?


I have the same cooler, I personally hooked it up via a molex connector in order for the pump to run at full speed, I didn't fancy anything less when benching or doing hard CPU related tasks. Plus if you are overclocking you will want that pump to run at full speed IMHO.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223*
> 
> Hey All - Need some help with my rig, wondering if anyone has had this issue. Zenith + 1950x. A few weeks ago I had some memory issue and asked around and couple guys pointed me at the Gskill TridentZ kits. I pulled the trigger and got the 64GB quad kit and popped it in and it worked perfectly first try. Sweet! Ran that for about a week and then I lost power the other day, mind you the computer was not running hard or anything just chilling idle at the windows desktop. Now when it goes to boot it run through the memory Q-codes and just turns off, reboots, repeats... over and over - Just like it did before when I had the troublesome memory kit...
> 
> I popped the ram module out except for the furthest right module (this is what worked for me with old memory kit) and sure enough it posted and booted windows.... Now I updated the BIOS to the new 0804 rebooted to make sure everything was good, then powered down and reinstalled the other 7 sticks of RAM and now I am back to this infinite boot loop...
> 
> What gives?? I have been building PCs for nearly 20 years and I have never had such a flaky system! So frustrating! I do not know if the power outage caused any harm or just coincidence as I rebooted the other day and the same thing happened, but after 2 weird reboots it finally came up... I have tried safe boot, reset, even reflash BIOS... Did my ram die or is this board just being a PITA?
> 
> Anyway, has anyone else see this behavior? Appreciate the help, as always


Have you tried a CMOS reset and starting fresh ? I know it sounds silly but I have lost count how many times a CMOS reset has saved me pain lol.


----------



## bummerboy

Ditto!
Reset CMOS is the first thing to try
And if loaded profile still problematic, can try to reset CMOS -> boot -> flash the same bios again -> reboot -> reset cmos -> reconfigure and test

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Have you tried a CMOS reset and starting fresh ? I know it sounds silly but I have lost count how many times a CMOS reset has saved me pain lol.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Have you tried a CMOS reset and starting fresh ? I know it sounds silly but I have lost count how many times a CMOS reset has saved me pain lol.


So I hooked everything back in, clicked the CMOS reset button and powered on... actually found myself standing there hoping that it would not post because it was so silly that I didn't even think to try that... of course it worked perfectly....

So then I try to adjust a few settings and boom, back where I started. Only works with 1 stick in the furthest right slot and does the infinite loop boot. Now even the CMOS reset is not fixing it now...

Tried flashing BIOS back and forth a few times and no luck... my god what a pain I dont understand why this is so difficult


----------



## MTH254

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yock*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before but i couldent find anything answering my question with the search function.
> 
> I just got a Enermax Liqtech TR4 360
> Should i connect the pump to CPU_Fan and fans to CPU_OPT?
> 
> Is the pump speed variable?
> 
> How have you guys done it and are you just running the pump at 100% speed all the time?


I connected it to the water pump header at the bottom of the board (used an extension). The pump runs full speed 100% of the time as designed.


----------



## mr_zbrush

Anybody having issues connecting bluetooth devices and/or not recognised at all ( ex. boss headphones, xbox controllers .. etc ) .. updating to latest bios and drivers didn't help.


----------



## keng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr_zbrush*
> 
> Anybody having issues connecting bluetooth devices and/or not recognised at all ( ex. boss headphones, xbox controllers .. etc ) .. updating to latest bios and drivers didn't help.


I had this issue. Make sure to grab latest bios, reset your bios using the arrow at back of mobo.

If it glitches then, the only way to fix is a follows:


Shut down system from OS.
Unplug the power cord from psu.
Push the POWER button (this drains the power on board)
Wait 5 secs, plug the cord in, and turn on your cpu


----------



## Yock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> I have the same cooler, I personally hooked it up via a molex connector in order for the pump to run at full speed, I didn't fancy anything less when benching or doing hard CPU related tasks. Plus if you are overclocking you will want that pump to run at full speed IMHO.


I'm not overclocking so it would be nice to know if its a variable speed pump or just designed to run at 100% all the time.


----------



## Davidov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> Did you try 2T and gear down disable?
> 
> Also, manually enter the values from typhoon report under xmp, all of them


Thank you for your reply, much appreciated!

Yes, I tried the Ryzen Ram calculator, filled all the the memory timings (in ns) using the Taiphoon report under XMP, and entered all the data in the UEFI 0804 bios, as per the calculator (Safe presets).
Safe presets generates almost identical timings as under DOCP and 0801. Checked with MemTweakit timings.

Also entered settings under Termination Block Ohm (e.g.procODT) and CAD_BUS block Ohm, although this is a bit scary...

I tried quite a lot of alternative recommendations (Rec 1, 2 and 3; Rec, Alt 1,2 and 3).

Tried increasing DRAM voltages to 1.4. Also tried the Power Supply system settings as recommended by the Ryzen DRAM Cal.
However, nothing gets me 3200Mhz...









Reverted back to 0801 (DOCP): 3200Mhz easy... So, I gave up using the 0804 bios.

I hope Asus will release a new bios soon solving this.

Kind regards, Davidov


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yock*
> 
> I'm not overclocking so it would be nice to know if its a variable speed pump or just designed to run at 100% all the time.


From the spec's the pump is fixed speed 3000rpm.


----------



## mr_zbrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> I had this issue. Make sure to grab latest bios, reset your bios using the arrow at back of mobo.
> 
> If it glitches then, the only way to fix is a follows:
> 
> 
> Shut down system from OS.
> Unplug the power cord from psu.
> Push the POWER button (this drains the power on board)
> Wait 5 secs, plug the cord in, and turn on your cpu


disconnecting power from the system worked


----------



## keng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidov*
> 
> Thank you for your reply, much appreciated!
> 
> Yes, I tried the Ryzen Ram calculator, filled all the the memory timings (in ns) using the Taiphoon report under XMP, and entered all the data in the UEFI 0804 bios, as per the calculator (Safe presets).
> Safe presets generates almost identical timings as under DOCP and 0801. Checked with MemTweakit timings.
> 
> Also entered settings under Termination Block Ohm (e.g.procODT) and CAD_BUS block Ohm, although this is a bit scary...
> 
> I tried quite a lot of alternative recommendations (Rec 1, 2 and 3; Rec, Alt 1,2 and 3).
> 
> Tried increasing DRAM voltages to 1.4. Also tried the Power Supply system settings as recommended by the Ryzen DRAM Cal.
> However, nothing gets me 3200Mhz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reverted back to 0801 (DOCP): 3200Mhz easy... So, I gave up using the 0804 bios.
> 
> I hope Asus will release a new bios soon solving this.
> 
> Kind regards, Davidov


try entering everything as per the program, *procODT to Auto*, *30,30,40,60*, make sure to bump up the LLC and vttr a notch or 2, your vSOC should not be more than 1.05 or possibly lower


----------



## Yock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The L33t*
> 
> From the spec's the pump is fixed speed 3000rpm.


Okay, many thanks to you (and the others) for the reply.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The L33t*
> 
> From the spec's the pump is fixed speed 3000rpm.


I've actually been running my Liqtech 360 pump on a similar curve as the fans. Temps to be the same as they were with full speed on the pump, but I also am not maxing it out all the time. If there's one thing I don't trust, it's the internal pumps in AIOs.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

This is odd, it seems that Thaiphoon Burner is not reading my memory correclty. I think this may be something to do with the fact that when I ran it , it never asked to install the Kernel driver. Did anyone else using this software get a prompt to install the driver as I did not. Either way at the moment it wont detect my RAMS Die type amongst a couple of other things.

*EDIT* Dont worry, Asus Aura does not play well with Thaiphoon, you have to remove that first to get accurate readings.


----------



## keng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> This is odd, it seems that Thaiphoon Burner is not reading my memory correclty. I think this may be something to do with the fact that when I ran it , it never asked to install the Kernel driver. Did anyone else using this software get a prompt to install the driver as I did not. Either way at the moment it wont detect my RAMS Die type amongst a couple of other things.
> 
> *EDIT* Dont worry, Asus Aura does not play well with Thaiphoon, you have to remove that first to get accurate readings.


That is a good point Enterprise.

Do *not* run Thaiphoon Burner with any program accessing the SPD including


Aura
Cam software from NZXT
HWINFO
Anything that reads system temperatures, speeds

Risk is of course a small potential for corrupted RAM SPD, not the end of the world you can always overwrite the SPD


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> This is odd, it seems that Thaiphoon Burner is not reading my memory correclty. I think this may be something to do with the fact that when I ran it , it never asked to install the Kernel driver. Did anyone else using this software get a prompt to install the driver as I did not. Either way at the moment it wont detect my RAMS Die type amongst a couple of other things.
> 
> *EDIT* Dont worry, Asus Aura does not play well with Thaiphoon, you have to remove that first to get accurate readings.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good point Enterprise.
> 
> Do *not* run Thaiphoon Burner with any program accessing the SPD including
> 
> 
> Aura
> Cam software from NZXT
> HWINFO
> Anything that reads system temperatures, speeds
> 
> Risk is of course a small potential for corrupted RAM SPD, not the end of the world you can always overwrite the SPD
Click to expand...

Worth pointing out you CANNOT corrupt the RAM when reading the EEPROM using Thaiphoon Burner. You could only possibly have an issue if you used incorrect readings from the software when running such things as Aura or Hwinfo when planning a reprogramming of the EEPROM.

Reading the EEPROM when using programs such as mentioned will NOT cause damage, just incorrect readings.


----------



## Davidov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> try entering everything as per the program, *procODT to Auto*, *30,30,40,60*, make sure to bump up the LLC and vttr a notch or 2, your vSOC should not be more than 1.05 or possibly lower


Thanks, I tried different settings for hours, but it doesn't seem to work.
Sometime the memory gets past a certain point, but then I get CPU error codes 4F or (memory?) error code 07.
I revert back to Bios 0801 on DOCP profile 3200 Mhz (CPU on 3900) and almost everything on auto and voila.
Boots and runs like a charm. Bios 0804 really needs some working on.
Kind regards, Davidov


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidov*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> try entering everything as per the program, *procODT to Auto*, *30,30,40,60*, make sure to bump up the LLC and vttr a notch or 2, your vSOC should not be more than 1.05 or possibly lower
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I tried different settings for hours, but it doesn't seem to work.
> Sometime the memory gets past a certain point, but then I get CPU error codes 4F or (memory?) error code 07.
> I revert back to Bios 0801 on DOCP profile 3200 Mhz (CPU on 3900) and almost everything on auto and voila.
> Boots and runs like a charm. Bios 0804 really needs some working on.
> Kind regards, Davidov
Click to expand...

Dissapointingly 3200Mhz seems to be the holy grail for most at the moment.

Anyone facing memory issues with BIOS 0804 Please feel free to submit a bug report here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1642825/asus-x399-the-rog-zenith-extreme-a-complaint-bug-tracking-thread/0_50


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Latest Beta BIOS with additional Fan fixes based off of 0804 Final can now be downloaded from the OP Here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1642825/asus-x399-the-rog-zenith-extreme-a-complaint-bug-tracking-thread/0_50#post_26468680


----------



## Davidov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Latest Beta BIOS with additional Fan fixes based off of 0804 Final can now be downloaded from the OP Here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1642825/asus-x399-the-rog-zenith-extreme-a-complaint-bug-tracking-thread/0_50#post_26468680


Good news! Would it be worth a try also for memory related issues?
Kind regards, Davidov


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Latest Beta BIOS with additional Fan fixes based off of 0804 Final can now be downloaded from the OP Here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1642825/asus-x399-the-rog-zenith-extreme-a-complaint-bug-tracking-thread/0_50#post_26468680


UEFI released after 0801 that does not contains support for NVMe RAID is a pure embarrassment for ASUS.
NVMe RAID did work in 0801 (bootable), why are these releases based on older code that does not contain this?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Latest Beta BIOS with additional Fan fixes based off of 0804 Final can now be downloaded from the OP Here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1642825/asus-x399-the-rog-zenith-extreme-a-complaint-bug-tracking-thread/0_50#post_26468680
> 
> 
> 
> UEFI released after 0801 that does not contains support for NVMe RAID is a pure embarrassment for ASUS.
> NVMe RAID did work in 0801 (bootable), why are these releases based on older code that does not contain this?
Click to expand...

AMD apparently has not supplied Asus with and updated RAID module for the updated BIOS. It is really bad for sure, hopefully a remedy will be forthcoming both from AMD and Asus.


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> AMD apparently has not supplied Asus with and updated RAID module for the updated BIOS. It is really bad for sure, hopefully a remedy will be forthcoming both from AMD and Asus.


I do not quite understand it. Seems like some misunderstanding here or I'm lost.

@elmor's explanation seems say the updated version is not compatible with current arrays, that's fine, one would simply detele current array and create a new one under such new version. But what we are seeing is different as no option for raid is visible at all in the BIOS.

Your interpretation @ENTERPRISE on the other hand is different than mine as you understood it as something is missing from AMD side.

Asrock is on the latest AGESA and have raid available, how exactly is ASUS not having something from AMD when they are on previous software base code?

Don´t get it.


----------



## Dominican

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Latest Beta BIOS with additional Fan fixes based off of 0804 Final can now be downloaded from the OP Here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1642825/asus-x399-the-rog-zenith-extreme-a-complaint-bug-tracking-thread/0_50#post_26468680


link not working....


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The L33t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> AMD apparently has not supplied Asus with and updated RAID module for the updated BIOS. It is really bad for sure, hopefully a remedy will be forthcoming both from AMD and Asus.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not quite understand it. Seems like some misunderstanding here or I'm lost.
> 
> @elmor's explanation seems say the updated version is not compatible with current arrays, that's fine, one would simply detele current array and create a new one under such new version. But what we are seeing is different as no option for raid is visible at all in the BIOS.
> 
> Your interpretation @ENTERPRISE on the other hand is different than mine as you understood it as something is missing from AMD side.
> 
> Asrock is on the latest AGESA and have raid available, now exactly is ASUS not having something from AMD when they are on previous software base code?
> 
> Don´t get it.
Click to expand...

Perhaps elmor can shed some light but from what I understand Nvme RAID is simply broken. I have no idea either as to Asrocks situation vs Asus. All I know is we are still rocking old AGESA which should not be the case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominican*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Latest Beta BIOS with additional Fan fixes based off of 0804 Final can now be downloaded from the OP Here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1642825/asus-x399-the-rog-zenith-extreme-a-complaint-bug-tracking-thread/0_50#post_26468680
> 
> 
> 
> link not working....
Click to expand...

Works ok as far as I can see.


----------



## ohms

This may seem like a stupid question but does anyone know of a way (other than taping over the LEDs) to disable the two LEDs on the DIMM.2 card?

It is massively annoying, if they weren't going to make an option to turn the damned things off, they could have at least made it RGB


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohms*
> 
> This may seem like a stupid question but does anyone know of a way (other than taping over the LEDs) to disable the two LEDs on the DIMM.2 card?
> 
> It is massively annoying, if they weren't going to make an option to turn the damned things off, they could have at least made it RGB


just update to 804 killed all the lights on my board


----------



## ohms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> just update to 804 killed all the lights on my board


Thanks but I'm not looking to get rid of the Aura LEDs.


----------



## wolfeagle1873

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohms*
> 
> This may seem like a stupid question but does anyone know of a way (other than taping over the LEDs) to disable the two LEDs on the DIMM.2 card?
> 
> It is massively annoying, if they weren't going to make an option to turn the damned things off, they could have at least made it RGB


You got LEDs on yours I didn't


----------



## ENTERPRISE

As an update from elmor why 0804 breaks Nvme RAID:

Update on this. 0801 was updated to a new AMD UEFI RAID driver, but we found it caused some issues when using SATA RAID. 0804 is downgraded to an older version which does not support NVMe RAID at all. Next BIOS will have this fixed, sorry for the confusion.

On a separate note, 0804 did not kill my board lights. Furthermore the board lights can be turned off in the BIOS under the ROG Effects section.


----------



## ohms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> On a separate note, 0804 did not kill my board lights. Furthermore the board lights can be turned off in the BIOS under the ROG Effects section.


Does this also include the DIMM.2?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohms*
> 
> Does this also include the DIMM.2?


The dimm card has a jumper to turn off the leds but it doesn't work for me at all.


----------



## ohms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> The dimm card has a jumper to turn off the leds but it doesn't work for me at all.


Same here, that's why I came here looking for possible answers.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohms*
> 
> Same here, that's why I came here looking for possible answers.


Iirc the jumper is to disable the RGB LEDs, not the device detection LEDs. Furthermore, I think no other board than Apex has support for controlling the RGB LEDs. Tape would be the option at the moment.


----------



## keng

On the Dimm.2 card on the zenith you can move the jumper to disable LEDs I believe. The RGB lights you can disable through bios. On Zenith.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Iirc it's not possible to disable the RGB LEDs, not the device detection LEDs. Furthermore, I think no other board than Apex has support for controlling the RGB LEDs. Tape would be the option at the moment.


What's the point of the jumper then?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> On the Dimm.2 card on the zenith you can move the jumper to disable LEDs I believe. The RGB lights you can disable through bios. On Zenith.


Yeah it doesn't work


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> What's the point of the jumper then?
> Yeah it doesn't work


As I just said, to disable the RGB leds.

edit: See I messed up the sentence, corrected.


----------



## keng

hey elmo's, is there a way to change my blck/volts outside of bios on the mono without getting into bios? I know AUS has some of those plugin kits to extreme tweak or whatever. Is there a way to do that with just some usb / keyboard shortcuts? That would be nice as we do have the OLED.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> As I just said, to disable the RGB leds.
> 
> edit: See I messed up the sentence, corrected.


There are rgb leds on the dimm.2?? I was referring to the jumper on the dimm2 card


----------



## spadizzle

double post :/


----------



## spadizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManMountain*
> 
> 
> 
> Using 5.95.4500 of AIDA64, tried running updated version?
> 
> For me, becomes unstable randomly at 3333, sticking with 3200.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spadizzle*
> 
> This is a new one with the 012 bios. presently 3333 mhz. 3333 is stable for me, im still working the 3466. I keep trying to be greedy though.


Edit: Think a touch more Voltage on mem would help make stable? already running 1.4 per "Stilts" preset. Memory supposed to be around 1.35 stock? maybe push it 1.425?








?


----------



## elmor

Beta BIOS 0901 http://www.mediafire.com/file/8tp9l09l275uta2/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME-ASUS-0901.zip

Have not tested this extensively, let me know how it works for you.

- AGESA 1.0.0.4
- Fan fixes from 0012
- UEFI RAID driver updated (and hopefully back on track)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> There are rgb leds on the dimm.2?? I was referring to the jumper on the dimm2 card




L_LIGHT and R_LIGHT jumpers disable RGB lights on either side. R_LED2 shows one of the RGB leds on the DIMM.2 module.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Beta BIOS 0901 http://www.mediafire.com/file/8tp9l09l275uta2/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME-ASUS-0901.zip
> 
> Have not tested this extensively, let me know how it works for you.
> 
> - AGESA 1.0.0.4
> - Fan fixes from 0012
> - UEFI RAID driver updated (and hopefully back on track)
> 
> 
> L_LIGHT and R_LIGHT jumpers disable RGB lights on either side. R_LED2 shows one of the RGB leds on the DIMM.2 module.


Didn't realize the dimm card had rgb lights. I don't recall any difference from changing it to on or off jumper.


----------



## ohms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Beta BIOS 0901 http://www.mediafire.com/file/8tp9l09l275uta2/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME-ASUS-0901.zip
> 
> Have not tested this extensively, let me know how it works for you.
> 
> - AGESA 1.0.0.4
> - Fan fixes from 0012
> - UEFI RAID driver updated (and hopefully back on track)
> 
> 
> L_LIGHT and R_LIGHT jumpers disable RGB lights on either side. R_LED2 shows one of the RGB leds on the DIMM.2 module.


Those jumpers don't do anything. They don't turn them off nor change colors. They are always on and red no matter what jumper configuration I have tried.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohms*
> 
> Those jumpers don't do anything. They don't turn them off nor change colors. They are always on and red no matter what jumper configuration I have tried.


RGB lights only work on Apex, they are always off on Zenith Extreme. M.2 LED lights (orange) can't be disabled. See video for reference.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/RjYMhBGvWaBJlIB02


----------



## bummerboy

Hmm new AGESA, fingers crossed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Beta BIOS 0901 http://www.mediafire.com/file/8tp9l09l275uta2/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME-ASUS-0901.zip
> 
> Have not tested this extensively, let me know how it works for you.
> 
> - AGESA 1.0.0.4
> - Fan fixes from 0012
> - UEFI RAID driver updated (and hopefully back on track)
> .


----------



## ohms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> RGB lights only work on Apex, they are always off on Zenith Extreme. M.2 LED lights (orange) can't be disabled. See video for reference.
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/RjYMhBGvWaBJlIB02


On the Zenith those lights aren't active. There is another set that is persistent red.

http://imageshack.com/a/img924/6415/ejCK7f.jpg

If you install an M.2 in the DIMM2 card you will see that red LED turn on. It's not part of the RGB LEDs.


----------



## Lemon Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Beta BIOS 0901 http://www.mediafire.com/file/8tp9l09l275uta2/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME-ASUS-0901.zip
> 
> Have not tested this extensively, let me know how it works for you.


My system is no longer running in quad channel mode after switching to the new 0901 Bios. Its Dual channel now, with 4 memory modules.
Somehow only half of the memory modules are being detected now.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lemon Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Beta BIOS 0901 http://www.mediafire.com/file/8tp9l09l275uta2/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME-ASUS-0901.zip
> 
> Have not tested this extensively, let me know how it works for you.
> 
> 
> 
> My system is no longer running in quad channel mode after switching to the new 0901 Bios. Its Dual channel now, with 4 memory modules.
> Somehow only half of the memory modules are being detected now.
Click to expand...

Good catch. I'm seeing the same thing.


----------



## Lemon Wolf

I did some further testing and this is just a theory but is it possible that the memory training kicks in really bad here?
When i reduced the memory speed from 3600 to 3466 all 4 modules were suddenly detected. No matter what i tried the board wont detect all 4 modules at 3600.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Anyone experiencing isues, could we please issue a report in the following format and I will add this to the Bug checking thead

Quote:


> *Bug Type:* *Software or BIOS*
> 
> *Applicable Software/Bios Version:* *Let us know what version BIOS/Software you are using*
> 
> *Windows Version & Build* *Let us know what Windows version & build you are running*
> 
> *Bug Description:* *Describe the problem*
> 
> *Steps to re-produce:* *Detail how you can re-produce the bug or where to find it*


----------



## bummerboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lemon Wolf*
> 
> My system is no longer running in quad channel mode after switching to the new 0901 Bios. Its Dual channel now, with 4 memory modules.
> Somehow only half of the memory modules are being detected now.




still quad channel here

i really suspect tr cannot be stable above 3200, some might have succeeded to boot, run benchmark etc, but fundamentally, there is something AMD needs to do to support higher speed memory


----------



## Lemon Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> 
> 
> still quad channel here


Yes i know








Look at my previous post.


----------



## bummerboy

i think this is good speed for 3200? how much faster does 3333 or 3600 quad go?


----------



## Lemon Wolf

I can only speak for myself here but on my system Quad channel is still working with 3500. If i boot with 3600 its Dual channel with only half of the memory modules recognized. I will write a bug report later.


----------



## bummerboy

Just curious, how stable?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lemon Wolf*
> 
> I can only speak for myself here but on my system Quad channel is still working with 3500. If i boot with 3600 its Dual channel with only half of the memory modules recognized. I will write a bug report later.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I have added the RAM Bug to the Bug Tracking OP regarding the dropping of Quad Channel. http://www.overclock.net/t/1642825/asus-x399-the-rog-zenith-extreme-a-complaint-bug-tracking-thread/0_50#post_26468680


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> I have added the RAM Bug to the Bug Tracking OP regarding the dropping of Quad Channel. http://www.overclock.net/t/1642825/asus-x399-the-rog-zenith-extreme-a-complaint-bug-tracking-thread/0_50#post_26468680


Don't note it as a bug. It happened on X99 too, memory channels disable themselves in case of huge instability. Probably those guys weren't rock solid before the new BIOS came up.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> I have added the RAM Bug to the Bug Tracking OP regarding the dropping of Quad Channel. http://www.overclock.net/t/1642825/asus-x399-the-rog-zenith-extreme-a-complaint-bug-tracking-thread/0_50#post_26468680
> 
> 
> 
> Don't note it as a bug. It happened on X99 too, memory channels disable themselves in case of huge instability. Probably those guys weren't rock solid before the new BIOS came up.
Click to expand...

I am not 100% convinced considering this has just become an issue with the new BIOS. It may indeed be a sideaffect of instability, but the question has to be asked due to the fact it has only become apparent as part of a new BIOS release.


----------



## Davidov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> Hmm new AGESA, fingers crossed


I really appreciate all the BIOS updates and hard work! Please keep them coming.

I tested 0901 using DOCP profile (3200MHz Hynix M-die) running on 3900 Mhz. At least it booted and ran stable using Prime95 (only 30 min test, but usually this is sufficient).

However, I noticed the low power usage. Then I ran CBR15 and scores were only 3150 instead of around 3350 with the same profile using 0801 Bios.
Only 8GB (instead of 32Gb) was being used! So similar results as others (memory sticks being disabled, in my case three sticks disabled).

Reverted back to 0801, and again all is fine now.

Kind regards, Davidov


----------



## Lemon Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> Don't note it as a bug. It happened on X99 too, memory channels disable themselves in case of huge instability. Probably those guys weren't rock solid before the new BIOS came up.


Well my ram is rated for 3600. Why would it be unstable at 3600? I used the DOCP settings for 3600 and those timings were really relaxed. And there was no instability at all, it just didnt work on all four channels.
It works fine tho at 3500 with very very tight timings.


----------



## The L33t

Most likely memory training related, the algorithm probably got some tweaking, for the worst unfortunately. This should not happen, in essence if something during training it not up-to snuff it should go back to safer settings and not disappear modules like it is happening.

@elmor can probably shed some light. Preferably with a fix on the way


----------



## Brain29

Everyone who updated to 901 and has new issues
- Try flashing an older version that didn't have the issues and see if the new issues exist now in the older version

I am making a very uneducated guess that the bios flashes aren't completely rewriting the way they should be
*I have tried a completely cold bios re-flash (ie... removed hard-drive - removed all power and battery for a few hours) and older versions of the bios that I have less issues with now have the issues present with the newer versions - I am guessing its also crashing the leds

Without being able to cleaning reflash or revert back to stock firmware's for all devices -- were probably just stuck in a endless loop of fixes and new bugs


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lemon Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> Don't note it as a bug. It happened on X99 too, memory channels disable themselves in case of huge instability. Probably those guys weren't rock solid before the new BIOS came up.
> 
> 
> 
> Well my ram is rated for 3600. Why would it be unstable at 3600? I used the DOCP settings for 3600 and those timings were really relaxed. And there was no instability at all, it just didnt work on all four channels.
> It works fine tho at 3500 with very very tight timings.
Click to expand...

It doesn't really matter if your RAM is rated for 3600 MHz. The Integrated Memory Controller (IMC) must be able to handle that frequency/timings combination. I have a 32 GB 3600 MHz C15 kit too, and it's not stable @ XMP, despite being 2T and with crappy subtimings (XMP, duh). I've tried relaxing to 16 16 16 but nothing really changed. I'm waiting for a newer, more stable BIOS to be posted, AFAIK the 0901 doesn't seem much of an improvement.


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The L33t*
> 
> Most likely memory training related, the algorithm probably got some tweaking, for the worst unfortunately. This should not happen, in essence if something during training it not up-to snuff it should go back to safer settings and not disappear modules like it is happening.
> 
> @elmor can probably shed some light. Preferably with a fix on the way


Well, it's not necessarily something bad. Probably the training algorithm was enhanced performance wise. With performance, there's usually instability. I guess we gotta wait for @elmor to answer.


----------



## bummerboy

i wonder if anyone has tried 4 sticks of those ddr4-4000 and make them run at 4000, on a TR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> It doesn't really matter if your RAM is rated for 3600 MHz. The Integrated Memory Controller (IMC) must be able to handle that frequency/timings combination. I have a 32 GB 3600 MHz C15 kit too, and it's not stable @ XMP, despite being 2T and with crappy subtimings (XMP, duh). I've tried relaxing to 16 16 16 but nothing really changed. I'm waiting for a newer, more stable BIOS to be posted, AFAIK the 0901 doesn't seem much of an improvement.


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The L33t*
> 
> Most likely memory training related, the algorithm probably got some tweaking, for the worst unfortunately. This should not happen, in essence if something during training it not up-to snuff it should go back to safer settings and not disappear modules like it is happening.
> 
> @elmor can probably shed some light. Preferably with a fix on the way


Initial assessment is that this seems to have arrived with AGESA 1.0.0.4. Instead of failing DRAM Training completely, it will drop any bad channels. Is there anyone that was 100% stable before at same settings (no training fail/retries), that is now having issues with dropped channels?


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The L33t*
> 
> Most likely memory training related, the algorithm probably got some tweaking, for the worst unfortunately. This should not happen, in essence if something during training it not up-to snuff it should go back to safer settings and not disappear modules like it is happening.
> 
> @elmor can probably shed some light. Preferably with a fix on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initial assessment is that this seems to have arrived with AGESA 1.0.0.4. Instead of failing DRAM Training completely, it will drop any bad channels. Is there anyone that was 100% stable before at same settings (no training fail/retries), that is now having issues with dropped channels?
Click to expand...

Yes, I was completely stable at 3200 MHz on the 0804 UEFI, with Corsair Dominator Platinum CMD16GX4M4A2800C16 in quad channel. It's now dropped to dual channel, and I do see all 16GB of RAM that is currently populated.

Update: Also FWIW, I just performed a CMOS clear and setup everything at the default values, 2133 MHz, default CPU clocks. Still showing dual channel. I've never had this issue on Intel X99 or AMD X399 with that DDR4 kit.

Update 2: OK, back to normal. When I get a chance, I will update to the latest beta UEFI again and see if the quad channel configuration "sticks." After reseating and resetting everything, perhaps it will.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The L33t*
> 
> Most likely memory training related, the algorithm probably got some tweaking, for the worst unfortunately. This should not happen, in essence if something during training it not up-to snuff it should go back to safer settings and not disappear modules like it is happening.
> 
> @elmor can probably shed some light. Preferably with a fix on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initial assessment is that this seems to have arrived with AGESA 1.0.0.4. Instead of failing DRAM Training completely, it will drop any bad channels. Is there anyone that was 100% stable before at same settings (no training fail/retries), that is now having issues with dropped channels?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I was completely stable at 3200 MHz on the 0804 UEFI, with Corsair Dominator Platinum CMD16GX4M4A2800C16 in quad channel. It's now dropped to dual channel, and I do see all 16GB of RAM that is currently populated.
> 
> Update: Also FWIW, I just performed a CMOS clear and setup everything at the default values, 2133 MHz, default CPU clocks. Still showing dual channel. I've never had this issue on Intel X99 or AMD X399 with that DDR4 kit.
> 
> Update 2: OK, back to normal. When I get a chance, I will update to the latest beta UEFI again and see if the quad channel configuration "sticks." After reseating and resetting everything, perhaps it will.
Click to expand...

That is mental if you need to reseat RAM to get everything operating as it should. I would understand a full CMOS reset however.


----------



## tcoreprime

I had it where after messing with some RAM timing settings that I ended up with Triple Channel for a bit, but after doing the CMOS clear and setting back up on some more conservative settings it booted back up in quad. I was trying to go for 3466 16-16-16-35-50 or 3333 again using 15-15-15-35-50, at around 1.35v, which had booted before. (Wont say it was 100% stable though).
3333 had been almost 100% as I was able to go days to a week or so without bsod or spontaneous reset. 3200 has seemed to be stable for quite some time in earlier bios (0603) but since like 0701 upto 0804 I had issues trying to get 3200 to even post and boot, but where 3333 or 3466 would post and even boot (although with instability at times).

Now with 0901, after having this "channel dropping" issue, I did the cmos clear (i think i even had to pull power), I used Stilt's safe 3200 settings, with slightly lowered voltage target to keep it around 1.395-1.41,
and that posted and booted and although its only been a day and a half.. its seems so far so good.


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> That is mental if you need to reseat RAM to get everything operating as it should. I would understand a full CMOS reset however.


It's not mental. You're working with beta BIOSes, of course something can go wrong. Also, it's the way it was always meant to be. Everybody is asking for AMD systems to behave similarly to Intel ones, and now that they do, you complain? C'mon.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> That is mental if you need to reseat RAM to get everything operating as it should. I would understand a full CMOS reset however.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not mental. You're working with beta BIOSes, of course something can go wrong. Also, it's the way it was always meant to be. Everybody is asking for AMD systems to behave similarly to Intel ones, and now that they do, you complain? C'mon.
Click to expand...

AMD systems behaving similarly to Intel ones ? I have to strongly disagree there. Coming from Intel for a few generations to AMD, the difference is glaring to say the least. It has got better but it is not there yet, at least not with X399 which I do know is still in its infancy so you have to give slack to a certain degree.


----------



## x7007

Do you guys Enable HPET in bios or Disable it ?


----------



## gupsterg

@elmor

0804 worked on same settings as 0801-SP42M for me. 0901 is also working on same settings.

0804_3333F_Final_setting.txt 24k .txt file


So far only small gripes been:-

i) AGESA version string incorrect.

ii) When in Advanced > AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DDR4 Common Options and press ESC, will return to Advanced > AMD CBS instead of Advanced > AMD CBS > UMC Common Options.

3DM FS on par with what I've had at same settings.



Spoiler: CB15 again as previous UEFIs.











Spoiler: AIDA64 3x RAM / GPGPU











Spoiler: Only done minor stability testing so far.



P95 v29.4B5 12K 12K 13000MB


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> It's not mental. You're working with beta BIOSes, of course something can go wrong. Also, it's the way it was always meant to be. Everybody is asking for AMD systems to behave similarly to Intel ones, and now that they do, you complain? C'mon.


If you have to do anything physical related like reseating memory/cpu based solely on having changed the bios... it is mental.

Bios is software, has no impact on the memory installation or cpu or whatever in that regard.

This is what @ENTERPRISE was referring to.

You should only have to discharge the power and do a CMOS clear.

At most I would understand having to do a bios update via flashback since that is a low level flash that overwrites everything, while a simple update to the bios might not.

We all understand this is beta and the intention is to find the issues so we can fix them and release a final to the general public.

What this should not be is an alpha... Sometimes I have that feeling, having participated in many, many software testing even at the earliest stages from big projects to smaller ones.

But this is what we have to deal with and accept, or not.


----------



## mypickaxe

I can't believe so much arguing over a figure of speech / joke.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The L33t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> It's not mental. You're working with beta BIOSes, of course something can go wrong. Also, it's the way it was always meant to be. Everybody is asking for AMD systems to behave similarly to Intel ones, and now that they do, you complain? C'mon.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to do anything physical related like reseating memory/cpu based solely on having changed the bios... it is mental.
> 
> Bios is software, has no impact on the memory installation or cpu or whatever in that regard.
> 
> This is what @ENTERPRISE was referring to.
> 
> You should only have to discharge the power and do a CMOS clear.
> 
> At most I would understand having to do a bios update via flashback since that is a low level flash that overwrites everything, while a simple update to the bios might not.
> 
> We all understand this is beta and the intention is to find the issues so we can fix them and release a final to the general public.
> 
> What this should not be is an alpha... Sometimes I have that feeling, having participated in many, many software testing even at the earliest stages from big projects to smaller ones.
> 
> But this is what we have to deal with and accept, or not.
Click to expand...


----------



## 2Ticks

I have a new issue about the CPU defaulting to 946MHz and 0.85V CPU Voltage, see attached image from Ryzen Master.
This happened when i went from 0804 to 0901. I have since reverted back to 0804, cleared the CMOS which helped with the Check CPU message and set default BIOS values but i still get the attached image values.

In the BIOS i have tried my working settings from the original 0804 BIOS which include the following;
Ai Overclock Tuner - Manual
BCLK Freq - 100
Custom CPU Core Ratio - 38
CPU Core Voltage - 1.325V

I highly doubt they are the most optimized values as i'm not the sharpest tool in the box when it comes to all the settings but it originally worked for my needs. Once booted into W10 i use the Creator Mode in Ryzen Master to set the above values.

Anyway, thank you to gupsterg for providing a stage to contribute my 2 cents worth.

CPU.jpg 327k .jpg file


----------



## bummerboy

curious, 804 is no longer on asus website support download


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> curious, 804 is no longer on asus website support download


That is curious, I just double checked and it is no more. There obviously not happy with it. I reckon it was likely removed due to the non functioning NVMe RAID. They will likely wait to polish up the 0901 BIOS and list that.


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> That is curious, I just double checked and it is no more. There obviously not happy with it. I reckon it was likely removed due to the non functioning NVMe RAID. They will likely wait to polish up the 0901 BIOS and list that.


I doubt it 901 knocks out half your ram channels and doesn't fix anything it clams to

If I was head of the project this many months into a release that is still an alpha build quality I would issue an apology

then I would scrap all the venders code and re compile and start over because something is very wrong when you cant even flashback and see a difference

hurra the board boots but other then the maybe the 10g lan card :: nothing else works correctly even the sound card has issues remembering settings


----------



## jarble

So I have a fun problem








I had set my core count down in ryzen master to reduce heat while I was using a temp cooler now having received my new cooler I went to enable all my cores and nothing happens. The system seems locked to eight cores I have tried resetting the master software, reinstalling the master software, clearing the cmos, reflashing the bios, flashing the bios to a different version all with no results. Is there a way to force the bios to reset the core count? I am really frustrated with AMD for forcing us to use this crap software... some toggle switches in the bios would have been a much better solution.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> That is curious, I just double checked and it is no more. There obviously not happy with it. I reckon it was likely removed due to the non functioning NVMe RAID. They will likely wait to polish up the 0901 BIOS and list that.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it 901 knocks out half your ram channels and doesn't fix anything it clams to
> 
> If I was head of the project this many months into a release that is still an alpha build quality I would issue an apology
> 
> then I would scrap all the venders code and re compile and start over because something is very wrong when you cant even flashback and see a difference
> 
> hurra the board boots but other then the maybe the 10g lan card :: nothing else works correctly even the sound card has issues remembering settings
Click to expand...

I would agree it all seems odd why they pulled it but its all I can think of. I agree it is shocking the Zenith is STILL have these issues so long after release, not acceptable and we should get a formal appology as well as a non messed up BIOS. Engineers need to get it sorted.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> So I have a fun problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had set my core count down in ryzen master to reduce heat while I was using a temp cooler now having received my new cooler I went to enable all my cores and nothing happens. The system seems locked to eight cores I have tried resetting the master software, reinstalling the master software, clearing the cmos, reflashing the bios, flashing the bios to a different version all with no results. Is there a way to force the bios to reset the core count? I am really frustrated with AMD for forcing us to use this crap software... some toggle switches in the bios would have been a much better solution.


Look under AMD CBS / ZEN settings, there should be an option to change the active core number under one of the sub-menus. It requires a hard reset to kick in, best to save then turn off the PC and unplug the power cord for 10 seconds.


----------



## x7007

Is there SATA driver for AHCI ?

because windows only detect STANDARD SATA AHCI CONTROLLER

I tried to install the AMD SATA Driver, but it's for windows 7 and since 2015 . I'm not sure if it's any good.

Windows 10 1709 x64


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Look under AMD CBS / ZEN settings, there should be an option to change the active core number under one of the sub-menus. It requires a hard reset to kick in, best to save then turn off the PC and unplug the power cord for 10 seconds.


Alas when I hit accept everything is grayed out and saving the bios gives a message that no settings have been changed


----------



## Daniel Quach

Hi All,

I'm looking for some help to get my ram to run 3200 Mhz. I tried different settings using references from different threads and even the DRAM calculator but still no luck in getting stable. Anyone with with a 64gb willing to help me by sharing their settings so I can use for reference?

Current Configuration:
Threadripper 1950x
Zenith Extreme 801 BIOS
3200 Mhz 64gb(4x16) GSkill Trident Z Samsung B-Die Verified via Thaiphoon Burner


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniel Quach*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking for some help to get my ram to run 3200 Mhz. I tried different settings using references from different threads and even the DRAM calculator but still no luck in getting stable. Anyone with with a 64gb willing to help me by sharing their settings so I can use for reference?
> 
> Current Configuration:
> Threadripper 1950x
> Zenith Extreme 801 BIOS
> 3200 Mhz 64gb(4x16) GSkill Trident Z Samsung B-Die Verified via Thaiphoon Burner


80% of this form is dedicated to ram speeds - there a really good tutorial barred somewhere in the the 200 pages of desire for excellence
but the truth is with the uefi anything over 2933 is pretty much questionable if it will be stable or not (if the software isn't stable it kind put into question everything else)
-- some people get lucky by upping the upping the voltage
-- everyone that I see say they hit beyond the 3200 typically have ram that is rated for speeds higher so hitting your xml speeds might not be possible with docp


----------



## bummerboy

have you tried CommandRate 2T?
slowly ramp up your ddr voltage from 1.35, try each step up until you boot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniel Quach*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking for some help to get my ram to run 3200 Mhz. I tried different settings using references from different threads and even the DRAM calculator but still no luck in getting stable. Anyone with with a 64gb willing to help me by sharing their settings so I can use for reference?
> 
> Current Configuration:
> Threadripper 1950x
> Zenith Extreme 801 BIOS
> 3200 Mhz 64gb(4x16) GSkill Trident Z Samsung B-Die Verified via Thaiphoon Burner


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> So I have a fun problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had set my core count down in ryzen master to reduce heat while I was using a temp cooler now having received my new cooler I went to enable all my cores and nothing happens. The system seems locked to eight cores I have tried resetting the master software, reinstalling the master software, clearing the cmos, reflashing the bios, flashing the bios to a different version all with no results. Is there a way to force the bios to reset the core count? I am really frustrated with AMD for forcing us to use this crap software... some toggle switches in the bios would have been a much better solution.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Look under AMD CBS / ZEN settings, there should be an option to change the active core number under one of the sub-menus. It requires a hard reset to kick in, best to save then turn off the PC and unplug the power cord for 10 seconds.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> Alas when I hit accept everything is grayed out and saving the bios gives a message that no settings have been changed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Reference OP section *Changing Core/Thread count*.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2Ticks*
> 
> I have a new issue about the CPU defaulting to 946MHz and 0.85V CPU Voltage, see attached image from Ryzen Master.
> This happened when i went from 0804 to 0901. I have since reverted back to 0804, cleared the CMOS which helped with the Check CPU message and set default BIOS values but i still get the attached image values.
> 
> In the BIOS i have tried my working settings from the original 0804 BIOS which include the following;
> Ai Overclock Tuner - Manual
> BCLK Freq - 100
> Custom CPU Core Ratio - 38
> CPU Core Voltage - 1.325V
> 
> I highly doubt they are the most optimized values as i'm not the sharpest tool in the box when it comes to all the settings but it originally worked for my needs. Once booted into W10 i use the Creator Mode in Ryzen Master to set the above values.
> 
> Anyway, thank you to gupsterg for providing a stage to contribute my 2 cents worth.
> 
> CPU.jpg 327k .jpg file


Unfortunately I don't use Ryzen Master, so idea why there is an issue on 0901. I'll try it on my rig







.


----------



## Daniel Quach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> 80% of this form is dedicated to ram speeds - there a really good tutorial barred somewhere in the the 200 pages of desire for excellence
> but the truth is with the uefi anything over 2933 is pretty much questionable if it will be stable or not (if the software isn't stable it kind put into question everything else)
> -- some people get lucky by upping the upping the voltage
> -- everyone that I see say they hit beyond the 3200 typically have ram that is rated for speeds higher so hitting your xml speeds might not be possible with docp


Thank you for the reply. I did go through the thread and it seems i was hoping for too much. Currently sitting at 3066. I was able to get 3200 a few weeks back with 800% 0 error HCI test. I tried the test again a few days later and received an error almost immediately with no changes to the config. I will try for 3200 after a few bios versions are out to see if it works then.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> have you tried CommandRate 2T?
> slowly ramp up your ddr voltage from 1.35, try each step up until you boot


Hi - I tried SOC up to 1.2v and Ram up to 1.405 but still no luck as well as 2T. It seems from the other thread memory training may have something to do with it.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Reference OP section *Changing Core/Thread count*.
> Unfortunately I don't use Ryzen Master, so idea why there is an issue on 0901. I'll try it on my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks. while that did allow me to make changes to the core count in the bios (settings save and are present on subsequent trips to the bios) it seems to have had no effect as I am still locked to four cores


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniel Quach*
> 
> Thank you for the reply. I did go through the thread and it seems i was hoping for too much. Currently sitting at 3066. I was able to get 3200 a few weeks back with 800% 0 error HCI test. I tried the test again a few days later and received an error almost immediately with no changes to the config. I will try for 3200 after a few bios versions are out to see if it works then.
> Hi - I tried SOC up to 1.2v and Ram up to 1.405 but still no luck as well as 2T. It seems from the other thread memory training may have something to do with it.


RAM sticks that are 16GB each are dual rank, so far I have only been able to run mine at 3066MHz stable.
I have not seen anyone with dual rank memory being able to run them higher than this, so far only single rank memory that can run at 3200MHz or higher regardless of UEFI version,


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> Thanks. while that did allow me to make changes to the core count in the bios (settings save and are present on subsequent trips to the bios) it seems to have had no effect as I am still locked to four cores


Ahhh, sorry to read it did not help resolve issue.

I avoid OC SW usually, as it tends to create issues as you and 2Ticks have. So far 0901 has been sound for me, I just did a 10hr run of HCI MemTest at 3333MHz Fast Dual Channel, 0 issues. Soon wrapping up a [email protected] run on CPU/GPU, again must be nearly ~10hrs. Once that run is done I'll image the OS and install Ryzen master and see what happens.

I have OC'd core, changed core/thread count and changed RAM mode before via UEFI without issue. So I reckon the woes are down to RM, etc.


----------



## rich345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> RAM sticks that are 16GB each are dual rank, so far I have only been able to run mine at 3066MHz stable.
> I have not seen anyone with dual rank memory being able to run them higher than this, so far only single rank memory that can run at 3200MHz or higher regardless of UEFI version,


With Asus Zenith Extreme UEFI BIOS 0901 for the first time I'm running stable with G.Skill Trident Z RGB F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR (16GB X 4) @ 3200Mhz with BIOS set to DOCP. I ran MemTest86 twice and HCI MemTest for 24 hours with 0 errors. In the past the highest speed I could get with 0 errors was 3066Mhz.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Ahhh, sorry to read it did not help resolve issue.
> 
> I avoid OC SW usually, as it tends to create issues as you and 2Ticks have. So far 0901 has been sound for me, I just did a 10hr run of HCI MemTest at 3333MHz Fast Dual Channel, 0 issues. Soon wrapping up a [email protected] run on CPU/GPU, again must be nearly ~10hrs. Once that run is done I'll image the OS and install Ryzen master and see what happens.
> 
> I have OC'd core, changed core/thread count and changed RAM mode before via UEFI without issue. So I reckon the woes are down to RM, etc.


Yeah at this point I have no idea what to make off this. Enabling the cores in the bios does turn them on (I can boot into memtest and see all 32 threads) but windows still only showed 8 threads. After digging a bit more I found that ryzen master modifies the msconfig file to disable cores in windows and I thought I had it after modifying that value back to default but my troubles continue. Attempting to boot windows with more than 8 threads causes a hardlock on startup so I tried to boot from a recovery drive but got the same results. I also attempted booting from a ubuntu drive but also locked up on boot. All values are on defaults in the bios not even a bump on ram speed but trying to boot an OS locks up with any value over 8 threads (bump back down to 8 and everything boots) now I am still able to boot memtest with all threads and run a full pass with no errors so I am not sure what is causing these hard locks. What is even more frustrating is this exact setup was working at 100% not but a month ago I simply scaled it back to reduce heat till I got a proper cooler. I am worried now that I have a bad board or cpu


----------



## WouterKCS

Good evening,

Just signed up so be nice. haha..

I am very impressed with the quality of the this community..... and I need your help with my Threadripper.

I have 3 questions:

About a week I got my my system working fine at 4K using Pstates setup. I upgraded to Bios 901 (from this forum), and now I forget how to enable the pstates editing because they are currently greyed out.
Last I week I did save my 4K profile to a flash drive, and when I tried to restore the settings to 901 the file did not show up.
What are the current instructions to NVME Raid with BIOS 901. Why these change with every new BIOS version?
In advance, thank you..


----------



## jbach

Ditto. Thanks for ALL the hard work and sharing in this thread.
I need M.2 RAID 0 support but not necessarily bootable.

Should I go with latest 'stable' 801-SP42M by The Stilt?

(which doesn't seem to be available, anyone have a working link?
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=8329B08E8413A80E!652&authkey=!AAHFM3TMGvw8C-A

Or attempt the latest beta 901?

All the problems found with 804 are just making me avoid for now!

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbach*
> 
> Ditto. Thanks for ALL the hard work and sharing in this thread.
> I need M.2 RAID 0 support but not necessarily bootable.
> 
> Should I go with latest 'stable' 804 BIOS?
> 
> Or attempt the latest beta 901?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback!


According to an AMD rep from another forum, NVME raid is working on the 901 bios with the new AGESA, you should use the new *F6 Raid drivers*. In his case he is using raid 0 in a bootable setup.

When installing the drivers you might get an error like/similar to this:









But according to the rep, he just clicked ok was able to proceeded and all is OK,


----------



## jbach

Thanks. Still hesitating before going with 901 over 801. I'll need to go over a list of any bug fixes before I decide...

I'm primarily interested in stability. Overclocking ability is secondary. I know, heresy !


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbach*
> 
> Thanks. Still hesitating before going with 901 over 801. I'll need to go over a list of any bug fixes before I decide...
> 
> I'm primarily interested in stability. Overclocking ability is secondary. I know, heresy !


Honestly, unless the bios address an issue you have don't jump on the betas so eagerly. Unless your looking to troubleshoot.


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Honestly, unless the bios address an issue you have don't jump on the betas so eagerly. Unless your looking to troubleshoot.


Is there a non beta ??


----------



## bummerboy

hahahaha

i think ZE bios cadence need to -1 step

Release == Beta
Beta == Alpha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> Is there a non beta ??


----------



## Neonkore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> RAM sticks that are 16GB each are dual rank, so far I have only been able to run mine at 3066MHz stable.
> I have not seen anyone with dual rank memory being able to run them higher than this, so far only single rank memory that can run at 3200MHz or higher regardless of UEFI version,


I've got 4 x 16GB DR and I've been running at 3200MHz 15-15-15-34 2T (1000% Memtest) stable for the last 2 BIOS' up to 801 (not flashing to 901 yet). I think I can get 14-14-14-32 stable (some random errors) but I need more time.

I haven't tried running higher frequency than this though since the very early BIOS' that wouldn't post.


----------



## gupsterg

@elmor

Did some more lengthy testing on 0901.

0901_3333F_setting.txt 24k .txt file




Spoiler: HCI MemTest ~10hrs










Spoiler: [email protected] ~10hrs







Seems all AOK for me









.

@bummerboy

Memtest/[email protected] was pretty much back to back, rig once not loaded no fan issues.



Although even with latest AIDA64 v5.95.4512 I can have SuperIO chip going freaky within few hours







. Even when I untick monitoring within it. When this issue occurs PWM can be stuck at (x)% or worst case seems to conk out IMO which can mean my water pump is at 800 rpm = high temps in loop if CPU/GPU both loaded heavily.

Note at ~3hrs Waterpump is ~2k rpm and 30min later PWM has conked out = 800 rpm







.



Spoiler: AIDA64 Screenies








Total testing was 3.5hrs, made up of CPU, FPU, Cache and RAM for 0.5hr, then FPU only for 1hr, Cache only 1.5hrs and CPU 0.5hr. Full HWiNFO CSV below.

AIDA64_CSV.zip 780k .zip file


@jarble

For me Ryzen Master ThreadRipper Edition has been fine so far.



Spoiler: Install, Initial, Core disabling testing



*Install*



*Initial screenie on 1st run*



*12 core off*



*8 core off*



*4 core off*



*0 core off*



*Another 0 core off run*





Only snag I seem to be having is can't seem to have Local RAM mode







. Profile apply but current will always show no change occurred, even if reboot/restart app, etc. SMT Off works, not tried anything else other than shown.

All in all no idea why your rig is stuck with disabled cores







.


----------



## bummerboy

@gupsterg yikes 800rpm pump sounds dangerous


----------



## gupsterg

When CPU and/or GPU low loads non issue.

When CPU and GPU heavy loads can result in ~45C+ loop water temp







.

If I say do P95 and Heaven/Valley in window non issue, for me AIDA64 sends things south as it freaks SuperIO chip out







. I will be continuing testing of 0901 with Bionic on CPU/GPU, Y-Cruncher, etc.


----------



## Phobos223

I just want to report that the 0901 beta BIOS was the only BIOS that got me up and running with all 8 sticks of RAM. After wasting about 30 hours of my life debugging pointlessly with the other BIOS I tried the beta and it fired right up. Only problem is the little QLED screen is stuck on some error code about a HDD that I don't even have but at this point I'll take it since my $2500 system is finally operating. Perhaps the final version of this BIOS will get even better, but in reality its probably a 50/50 shot that the "final" version of this BIOS will again cripple my system...


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @elmor
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Did some more lengthy testing on 0901.
> 
> 0901_3333F_setting.txt 24k .txt file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HCI MemTest ~10hrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: [email protected] ~10hrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems all AOK for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @bummerboy
> 
> Memtest/[email protected] was pretty much back to back, rig once not loaded no fan issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Although even with latest AIDA64 v5.95.4512 I can have SuperIO chip going freaky within few hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Even when I untick monitoring within it. When this issue occurs PWM can be stuck at (x)% or worst case seems to conk out IMO which can mean my water pump is at 800 rpm = high temps in loop if CPU/GPU both loaded heavily.
> 
> Note at ~3hrs Waterpump is ~2k rpm and 30min later PWM has conked out = 800 rpm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AIDA64 Screenies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total testing was 3.5hrs, made up of CPU, FPU, Cache and RAM for 0.5hr, then FPU only for 1hr, Cache only 1.5hrs and CPU 0.5hr. Full HWiNFO CSV below.
> 
> AIDA64_CSV.zip 780k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jarble
> 
> For me Ryzen Master ThreadRipper Edition has been fine so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Install, Initial, Core disabling testing
> 
> 
> 
> *Install*
> 
> 
> 
> *Initial screenie on 1st run*
> 
> 
> 
> *12 core off*
> 
> 
> 
> *8 core off*
> 
> 
> 
> *4 core off*
> 
> 
> 
> *0 core off*
> 
> 
> 
> *Another 0 core off run*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only snag I seem to be having is can't seem to have Local RAM mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Profile apply but current will always show no change occurred, even if reboot/restart app, etc. SMT Off works, not tried anything else other than shown.
> 
> All in all no idea why your rig is stuck with disabled cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am going with gremlins now as I have run out of ideas. What bothers me the most is everything was working just fine I would do exactly what you are showing (enable and disable cores) with no problems then out of the blue I get stuck. Your bios setting lets me turn the cores back on but booting any OS hard locks with a thread count higher than eight. Not just my original windows install but ubuntu on a usb drive or the windows install media all hard lock over 8 threads. Memtest though boots right up will all 32 threads and runs with no errors so I am left just baffled. I have opened a ticket with ASUS support and will start an RMA on the board after that the only other thing it could be would be the cpu.


----------



## jbach

Hi
Have read most of this thread and am running BIOS 801 for stability, though just checked on ASUS and it seems the latest 'official' is 804.

Have inherited a 8x8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 2666 Mhz kit.
Running the 1950X TR.

Very minor issues on first boot. Linux drive not recognized on a dual boot system
Maybe something to do with CSM or FastBoot? Dunno, need to do more research!

On default settings I am only getting 2133 MHz with this RAM and any attempt at OC using the EZTuning wizard results in no post.

Can any memory experts suggest a reasonable top speed I can expect with this kit? ( with proper settings of course)

And if I decide to purchase a new 128GB DIMM kit

1- Is it possible to reach 3200Mhz with 128GB RAM?
2- Any specific recommendations other than the preferred vendor list? I've heard good things about G.SKILL Flare X.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232646&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction

Posts like the following suggest its problematic getting 128GB RAM to work at ANY speed, hence my apprehension!
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?95601-Zenith-Extreme-1950x-and-128GB-RAM-Wont-post

But apparently AMD Ryzen does NOT offer memory dividers for either 3000Mhz or 3400Mhz. Perhaps that was the issue?





Thanks in advance for any feedback and or recommendations!


----------



## WouterKCS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbach*
> 
> Thanks. Still hesitating before going with 901 over 801. I'll need to go over a list of any bug fixes before I decide...
> 
> I'm primarily interested in stability. Overclocking ability is secondary. I know, heresy !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WouterKCS*
> 
> Good evening,
> 
> Just signed up so be nice. haha..
> 
> I am very impressed with the quality of the this community..... and I need your help with my Threadripper.
> 
> I have 3 questions:
> 
> About a week I got my my system working fine at 4K using Pstates setup. I upgraded to Bios 901 (from this forum), and now I forget how to enable the pstates editing because they are currently greyed out.
> Last I week I did save my 4K profile to a flash drive, and when I tried to restore the settings to 901 the file did not show up.
> What are the current instructions to NVME Raid with BIOS 901. Why these change with every new BIOS version?
> In advance, thank you..


Stiil working on PSTATES (1).

Can I wit NVME RAID have a single NVME DRIVE for OS, and two NVME drives in RAID???

Major issue with my setup is that the CPU temperatures are erratic -- at idle, it changes from 31 to 34, 41 and 45, 36 in fast succession.

This causes the system to constantly increases noise, noise goes way, and seconds later noise again. On my 1st motherboard I had the same issue (had to RMA the board).

Many talk about the CPU voltages are erratic as well -- maybe all correlated? This happens with BIOS 701, 801, 804 and now 901.
Still cannot make work the 10G card, WIFI and Bluetootth devices -- all with two boards same issues! Will ASUS get his act together? EVER!


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WouterKCS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jbach*
> 
> Thanks. Still hesitating before going with 901 over 801. I'll need to go over a list of any bug fixes before I decide...
> 
> I'm primarily interested in stability. Overclocking ability is secondary. I know, heresy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WouterKCS*
> 
> Good evening,
> 
> Just signed up so be nice. haha..
> 
> I am very impressed with the quality of the this community..... and I need your help with my Threadripper.
> 
> I have 3 questions:
> 
> About a week I got my my system working fine at 4K using Pstates setup. I upgraded to Bios 901 (from this forum), and now I forget how to enable the pstates editing because they are currently greyed out.
> Last I week I did save my 4K profile to a flash drive, and when I tried to restore the settings to 901 the file did not show up.
> What are the current instructions to NVME Raid with BIOS 901. Why these change with every new BIOS version?
> In advance, thank you..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stiil working on PSTATES (1).
> 
> Can I wit NVME RAID have a single NVME DRIVE for OS, and two NVME drives in RAID???
> 
> Major issue with my setup is that the CPU temperatures are erratic -- at idle, it changes from 31 to 34, 41 and 45, 36 in fast succession.
> 
> This causes the system to constantly increases noise, noise goes way, and seconds later noise again. On my 1st motherboard I had the same issue (had to RMA the board).
> 
> Many talk about the CPU voltages are erratic as well -- maybe all correlated? This happens with BIOS 701, 801, 804 and now 901.
> Still cannot make work the 10G card, WIFI and Bluetootth devices -- all with two boards same issues! Will ASUS get his act together? EVER!
Click to expand...

Assuming a functional RAID setup in your UEFI, sure you can boot to a single NVMe device with RAID enabled and have a separate RAID of two NVME devices.

In terms of fan ramping, you could address it in at least a couple of ways short of a UEFI fix. Here are just two:

1) Static voltages - "auto" may be causing this with XFR enabled.

2) Static fan speed for your CPU fan(s). Tie the other fans to VRM, PCH or motherboard temps and see if that helps calm the ramping up and down.


----------



## WouterKCS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Assuming a functional RAID setup in your UEFI, sure you can boot to a single NVMe device with RAID enabled and have a separate RAID of two NVME devices.
> 
> In terms of fan ramping, you could address it in at least a couple of ways short of a UEFI fix. Here are just two:
> 
> 1) Static voltages - "auto" may be causing this with XFR enabled.
> 
> 2) Static fan speed for your CPU fan(s). Tie the other fans to VRM, PCH or motherboard temps and see if that helps calm the ramping up and down.


Very interesting ! THANKS!!!

Two questions


What is the change of corruption with a two NVME RAID boot drive?
How much CPU is taken to drive the the NVME RAID 0? 0 to 100%,is it acceptable?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## bummerboy

@jarble
perhaps before the trouble of RMA, you should try doing a uefi flashback

format a stick of flash usb in fat32
rename the bios you want to load to ZE.CAP
put in the root of flash usb
stick into the usb port at the back labelled usb flashback
press the flashback button for 5 seconds and wait until it stops flashing
power off, wait, power on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarble*
> 
> I am going with gremlins now as I have run out of ideas. What bothers me the most is everything was working just fine I would do exactly what you are showing (enable and disable cores) with no problems then out of the blue I get stuck. Your bios setting lets me turn the cores back on but booting any OS hard locks with a thread count higher than eight. Not just my original windows install but ubuntu on a usb drive or the windows install media all hard lock over 8 threads. Memtest though boots right up will all 32 threads and runs with no errors so I am left just baffled. I have opened a ticket with ASUS support and will start an RMA on the board after that the only other thing it could be would be the cpu.


----------



## gupsterg

@jbach

128GB at 3200MHz gonna be big ask IMO.

FlareX is good due to being Samsung B Die. So if you can get something with that RAM IC for cheaper from differing range/brand of RAM then you should gain similar results.

@WouterKCS

WiFi/Bluetooth been non issue for me from early UEFI/Driver to now. 10G LAN card I have not used.

CPU voltages jump as they do at stock, is just how Ryzen/ThreadRipper is, I recently attached a CSV log which you can view or I may do a video.

Temps can fluctuate as there are ~20 on die sensors per node. So it is a rotated, highest value shown. On Ryzen on air I saw greater jumps than ThreadRipper on custom water. In the UEFI there is a fan smoothing options, increase the value so PWM response to temp is slowed.

@bummerboy

Elmor has posted in C6H thread that a fix should be rolled out to 3rd party apps so SuperIO chip does not freak out, link.


----------



## bummerboy

@gupsterg
Thanks for link. 3 months into working with ZE and TR, really hope all the bugs and issues would be stabilised by now.


----------



## gupsterg

NP







.

Trust me when I say ThreadRipper is way more developed than Ryzen was in 3mths. I know it may seem as I am being sympathetic to AMD/ASUS, I am not. I'm just viewing in the context that I think should be applied. I visit a lot of forums and it is not like other platforms/vendors don't have issues.

Ryzen/ThreadRipper is GEN1, besides HW/FW SW has also been an issue, but it is getting better IMO.

I gave up on 3333MHz Fast early on with TR/ZE. I knew fully well the RAM kit I had was fine. On C6H it had stomped 3466MHz C15 1T or ~3520MHz C16 1T at <1.4V and SOC ~1.1V.







The Stilt's







0801-SP42M did allow 3333MHz Fast, now 0901 is *breezing it* IMO. Besides normal usage and the screenies I presented of ~10hrs each of HCI Memtest and [email protected] (CPU/GPU), AIDA64 ~3.5hrs. I have just done ~3.5hrs of Y-Cruncher (and counting







). This test on anything prior and including official 0801 fell flat easily. I have also had 0 post issues on 3333MHz Fast on 0801-SP42M and 0901.



I wasn't also stuck on real low speed RAM with TR prior to 0801-SP42M either, 3200MHz was sound for me. In contrast on C6H in early months I was stuck on 2800MHz. We had no access to CLDO_VDDP to resolve memory hole and other settings. The way I gained 3200MHz at the time was to buy another CPU. Later on the CPUs I had all rocked 3200MHz+ on same board/RAM.

I have not read up on Intel stuff TBH, as Elmor is on my follow list I read this, doesn't seem to me the grass is greener on the other side.


----------



## elmor

Anyone with memory channels dropping, try this test BIOS. Based on 0901.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/i9xzgsswo2yws20/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME-ASUS-0019.zip


----------



## keng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daniel Quach*
> 
> Thank you for the reply. I did go through the thread and it seems i was hoping for too much. Currently sitting at 3066. I was able to get 3200 a few weeks back with 800% 0 error HCI test. I tried the test again a few days later and received an error almost immediately with no changes to the config. I will try for 3200 after a few bios versions are out to see if it works then.
> Hi - I tried SOC up to 1.2v and Ram up to 1.405 but still no luck as well as 2T. It seems from the other thread memory training may have something to do with it.


oh daniel....nooo. do not mess with Vsoc. set that to 1.05 and that should be fine for all memory speed straps. Chances are you just have the wrong procodt and prob clod_vddp


----------



## Davidov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Anyone with memory channels dropping, try this test BIOS. Based on 0901.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/i9xzgsswo2yws20/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME-ASUS-0019.zip


Hi Elmor,

I tried the BIOS. Memory training fails @DOCP3200 (and also using Mem calculator settings). Different result compared with BIOS 0901 as here it booted easily, but then memory sticks became completely disabled. Reverted back to 0801 which works fine using DOCP3200MHz and CPU now on 3925MHz (seems to be the upper limit for me with VCORE/[email protected] and LLC=2 and CPU current capability 120%).

Kind regards, Davidov
P.S. Corrected some typos


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidov*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Anyone with memory channels dropping, try this test BIOS. Based on 0901.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/i9xzgsswo2yws20/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME-ASUS-0019.zip
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Elmor,
> 
> I tried the BIOS. Memory training fails @DOCP3200 (and also using Mem calculator settings). Different result compared with BIOS 0901 as here it booted easily, but then memory sticks became completely disabled. Reverted back to 0801 which works fine using DOCP3200Mhz and CPU now on 3925MHz (seems to be the upper limit with VCORE/[email protected] and LLC=2 and CPU current capability 120%).
> 
> Kind regards, Davidov
Click to expand...

Thanks for testing and reporting


----------



## keng

@elmor hey, if you run the system with pcilock set to true in msconfig (ie bcdedit set userfirmwarepcisettings yes i think is the same) the system boots with some devices misconfigured (ie mulitple gpus wont get their lanes assigned and onboard bt/wifi doestn work). however, the system will be insanely responsive and crisp. I believe there is miconfiguring of the internal (ie on cpu) pci lanes/bridges which is what results in shoddy cache latencies.

Here is a snipped I got from hwinfo:



This is the only difference aside for non pci locked system going on to not properly recognize all 4 gpus,and different lanes assigned to the wifi cards.
You need to experience the difference in responsiveness yourself, and yeah it is like 30-40% more responsive/faster system.

For reference,
I am running these timer settings


*the usefirmwarepcisettings is yes when you lock the pci.

Hope that helps

edit: also forgot this...d'oh


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> 
> *the usefirmwarepcisettings is yes when you lock the pci.
> 
> Hope that helps


For the love of god..
Set "useplatformclock" to "no" or remove that entry entirely!
You will experience a smooth system as your PCI lock but with all devices working.


----------



## keng

hah relax
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> For the love of god..
> Set "useplatformclock" to "no" or remove that entry entirely!
> You will experience a smooth system as your PCI lock but with all devices working.


haha relax. it is more complicated than that. Much more complicated. Sure erasing it will give you higher benchmarks. But so will many other things (hint: search for my thread "Stop posting....", you will see another tweak that makes benchmark scores go up, spoiler: I score 4500 on cinebench with stock 1950x







)


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> hah relax
> haha relax. it is more complicated than that. Much more complicated. Sure erasing it will give you higher benchmarks. But so will many other things (hint: search for my thread "Stop posting....", you will see another tweak that makes benchmark scores go up, spoiler: I score 4500 on cinebench with stock 1950x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I suggest that you read this thread from the start.
I don't care about cinebench scores or other benchmarking programs, platformclock (HPET) will f*ck up so much more than that..


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> hah relax
> haha relax. it is more complicated than that. Much more complicated. Sure erasing it will give you higher benchmarks. But so will many other things (hint: search for my thread "Stop posting....", you will see another tweak that makes benchmark scores go up, spoiler: I score 4500 on cinebench with stock 1950x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> I suggest that you read this thread from the start.
> I don't care about cinebench scores or other benchmarking programs, platformclock (HPET) will f*ck up so much more than that..


Benchmarking programs aren't that important. What I use the cores for in productivity clock speed barely matters only count does. However, things like HPET being on will crap on things like gpu usage in games etc.


----------



## keng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> RAM sticks that are 16GB each are dual rank, so far I have only been able to run mine at 3066MHz stable.
> *I have not seen anyone with dual rank memory being able to run them higher than this, so far only single rank memory that can run at 3200MHz or higher regardless of UEFI version,*


hey, that is not true. Stop spreading nonsense around. You are the problem.

I am running 4 sticks of dual rank samsung E die at 3500 mhz in ddr4. There is a way to do that. Stop saying stuff that is not true.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> hey, that is not true. Stop spreading nonsense around. You are the problem.
> 
> I am running 4 sticks of dual rank samsung E die at 3500 mhz in ddr4. There is a way to do that. Stop saying stuff that is not true.


Yea i have 3 diff kits of dual rank samsung ram that run 3200 or higher as well.


----------



## Daniel Quach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> oh daniel....nooo. do not mess with Vsoc. set that to 1.05 and that should be fine for all memory speed straps. Chances are you just have the wrong procodt and prob clod_vddp


Hi keng - thank you for the reply. Did you make changes to your CAD_BUS or left it on auto? Which procODT did you end up using?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> hah relax
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> For the love of god..
> Set "useplatformclock" to "no" or remove that entry entirely!
> You will experience a smooth system as your PCI lock but with all devices working.
> 
> 
> 
> haha relax. it is more complicated than that. Much more complicated. Sure erasing it will give you higher benchmarks. But so will many other things (hint: search for my thread "Stop posting....", you will see another tweak that makes benchmark scores go up, spoiler: I score 4500 on cinebench with stock 1950x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

Can you back that up with tangible results and how you managed to get 4500 on CB ? You do a lot of touting but no proving and state everyone else is wrong. So as I say, please could you prove your claim so others may replicate it ?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidov*
> 
> Hi Elmor,
> 
> I tried the BIOS. Memory training fails @DOCP3200 (and also using Mem calculator settings). Different result compared with BIOS 0901 as here it booted easily, but then memory sticks became completely disabled. Reverted back to 0801 which works fine using DOCP3200MHz and CPU now on 3925MHz (seems to be the upper limit for me with VCORE/[email protected] and LLC=2 and CPU current capability 120%).
> 
> Kind regards, Davidov
> P.S. Corrected some typos


Thanks. Which sticks are you using?


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> @jarble
> perhaps before the trouble of RMA, you should try doing a uefi flashback
> 
> format a stick of flash usb in fat32
> rename the bios you want to load to ZE.CAP
> put in the root of flash usb
> stick into the usb port at the back labelled usb flashback
> press the flashback button for 5 seconds and wait until it stops flashing
> power off, wait, power on.


Thanks for this suggestion, I was/am pulling my hair out with asus tech support asking me if I have the dims in the right slots -.- But your on the line of thought I had, flash back to one of the older bios files and see if I can shake something loose before sending it back in (they are quoting 14 days not including shipping time with no cross ship option







)


----------



## jbach

Not specifically related to overclocking but since it is X399 Zenith and BIOS related didn't want to start a new thread.

Having a frustrating time simply trying to set manual fan curves in the BIOS 801.

For one thing, when I select manual, the draggable curve points don't seem to work properly and only allow limited movement.

I simply want to reduce the fan speeds at idle from 20% to something like maybe 5%.

I am using PWM.

If I choose 'Optimize All' it even sets the minimum fan speed to 60% or more at idle!

And at one point when adjusting manual curves my screen froze requiring a hard reboot. Ouch!

Have these issues been fixed in 804?


----------



## bummerboy

@jarble
Hopefully it works out for you. At one stage I was constantly getting memory training error (beep beep beep) reboot even though the settings @3200 were exactly the same as a previous 'stable' setup. Decided to flashback and purge the bios, things are much better after that.

@jbach
You might want to reset bios settings and try again. I remember getting it to work by first setting all fans to pwm, reboot, then run optimise all to get lowest speed (though it is hardly accurate, the lowest I have gotten is 8%)


----------



## jbach

Bummerboy,what BIOS are you running?


----------



## Davidov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Thanks. Which sticks are you using?


Corsair Vengeance LPX CMKGX4M2B3200C16 (2x 16 GB) (Thaiphoon: Hynix M-die; single rank)


----------



## Palulukas

Greetings everyone,

I decided to create an account for this forum after reading ~3000+ ROG Crosshair VI overclocking-thread pages and ~100 of this particular thread.








I own a TR1950X on a ROG Zentih Extreme and wanted to watercool the VRMs on this board after bringing the CPU on water (with the new watercool tr4 block)
So I looked for an vrm waterblock but didn't find any clear statement on what vrm block is evntually going to work.
The space between the few solid caps on the top of the pcb and the... coils? (sorry if that isn't correct) is very small and my old watercool sw-x 80 diy (for example) won't fit in this space.

Does anyone know, which blocks are going to work on this tiny space?

With kind regards

Palulukas


----------



## VileLasagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Palulukas*
> 
> Greetings everyone,
> 
> I own a TR1950X on a ROG Zentih Extreme and wanted to watercool the VRMs on this board
> 
> Does anyone know, which blocks are going to work on this tiny space?


Not currently, no. I planned on taking some measurements of mine and trying to find something that'd work but I changed my mind after hearing that Watercool is planning on releasing a VRM block for the Zenith. I think they still don't have a time frame announced though. Worth keeping on pestering them for it, though, just to reassure bean counters that people are actually alive and waiting to buy that block


----------



## Palulukas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VileLasagna*
> 
> Not currently, no. I planned on taking some measurements of mine and trying to find something that'd work but I changed my mind after hearing that Watercool is planning on releasing a VRM block for the Zenith. I think they still don't have a time frame announced though. Worth keeping on pestering them for it, though, just to reassure bean counters that people are actually alive and waiting to buy that block


Hi VileLasagna,

thanks for your quick respond!
I didn't know anything about a planned vrm block from watercool especially for Zenith Extreme... That's some news.








I think that I'm gonna write them and ask for news. After that, I'll write the answer down here.

With kind regards

Palulukas


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Palulukas*
> 
> Greetings everyone,
> 
> I decided to create an account for this forum after reading ~3000+ ROG Crosshair VI overclocking-thread pages and ~100 of this particular thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own a TR1950X on a ROG Zentih Extreme and wanted to watercool the VRMs on this board after bringing the CPU on water (with the new watercool tr4 block)
> So I looked for an vrm waterblock but didn't find any clear statement on what vrm block is evntually going to work.
> The space between the few solid caps on the top of the pcb and the... coils? (sorry if that isn't correct) is very small and my old watercool sw-x 80 diy (for example) won't fit in this space.
> 
> Does anyone know, which blocks are going to work on this tiny space?
> 
> With kind regards
> 
> Palulukas


@Watercool-Jakob has indicated that orders are ready to be placed for the vrm block. I would suggest sending a pm or stopping by the Heatkiller club for more details


----------



## bummerboy

On 901 now, had similar problems like yours when I was using 801 until I reset and manually key in the fan temp and speed points for each.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbach*
> 
> Bummerboy,what BIOS are you running?


----------



## bummerboy

Oddly my hynix m gskill was constantly getting error on 801 but working OK now on 901,and faster too according to Aida64
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidov*
> 
> Corsair Vengeance LPX CMKGX4M2B3200C16 (2x 16 GB) (Thaiphoon: Hynix M-die; single rank)


----------



## elmor

Current plan is to go back to previous AGESA for next BIOS, and make sure the fan control issues are really fixed this time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidov*
> 
> Corsair Vengeance LPX CMKGX4M2B3200C16 (2x 16 GB) (Thaiphoon: Hynix M-die; single rank)


Just to clarify, you have 2x kits of CMKGX4M2B3200C16 which would equal 4x 8GB sticks installed right?


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Current plan is to go back to previous AGESA for next BIOS, and make sure the fan control issues are really fixed this time.
> Just to clarify, you have 2x kits of CMKGX4M2B3200C16 which would equal 4x 8GB sticks installed right?


Any plans on a new version of aisuite that isn't messed up with HPET off? I mean I've come to the point where I am going back to my aquaero. AIsuite is just trashy now. There hasn't been a new version since launch that worked with hpet off.


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Current plan is to go back to previous AGESA for next BIOS, and make sure the fan control issues are really fixed this time.


So the team's assessment is this issues (memory channels) are somehow related to the new AGESA?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Any plans on a new version of aisuite that isn't messed up with HPET off? I mean I've come to the point where I am going back to my aquaero. AIsuite is just trashy now. There hasn't been a new version since launch that worked with hpet off.


Latest BIOS + AiSuite should not need HPET, but I don't remember which versions exactly. You'd need the combination of both for it to work. Let me know which one's you're on and I'll verify.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The L33t*
> 
> So the team's assessment is this issues (memory channels) are somehow related to the new AGESA?


Channel dropping was because of the new AGESA update, the 0019 test BIOS has it patched. I assume other vendors already did the same if they don't have the issue. 4x8 Hynix M-die seems to be worse on 0901 compared to previous version, not sure if that's due to the AGESA or changes someone made. Other configurations same or better from if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Davidov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Current plan is to go back to previous AGESA for next BIOS, and make sure the fan control issues are really fixed this time.
> Just to clarify, you have 2x kits of CMKGX4M2B3200C16 which would equal 4x 8GB sticks installed right?


Correct.


----------



## Davidov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> Oddly my hynix m gskill was constantly getting error on 801 but working OK now on 901,and faster too according to Aida64


Could you please tell me which settings you use, so that I can give it a try on 0901?

I don't know if that is possible, but I hope to achieve a higher clock speed for the CPU (with VCore/VID max 1.35V) with a different BIOS than 0801.
You won't hear me complain on the 0801 BIOS though, as I achieve Mem 3200Mhz and CPU 3900/3925Mhz (Cinebench R 15 score around 3350-3400).
However, last night a different 3925Mhz profile crashed...bummer ;-)

Kind regards, Davidov


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> Oddly my hynix m gskill was constantly getting error on 801 but working OK now on 901,and faster too according to Aida64


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidov*
> 
> Could you please tell me which settings you use, so that I can give it a try on 0901?
> 
> I don't know if that is possible, but I hope to achieve a higher clock speed for the CPU (with VCore/VID max 1.35V) with a different BIOS than 0801.
> You won't hear me complain on the 0801 BIOS though, as I achieve Mem 3200Mhz and CPU 3900/3925Mhz (Cinebench R 15 score around 3350-3400).
> However, last night a different 3925Mhz profile crashed...bummer ;-)
> 
> Kind regards, Davidov


I'd assume bummerboy is using 4x16GB Hynix M-die sticks?


----------



## elmor

Test BIOS 0006 reverted to AGESA 1.0.0.3.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/pcon8bv71x75ql5/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME-ASUS-0006.zip

- 1DPC SR Hynix M-die issue fixed (not related to AGESA version)
- No DRAM Channel dropping (AGESA related)
- Should have PWM/DC and detection Q-Fan Tuning improved, let me know if that's fixed Probably not fixed, misunderstanding from my side


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Test BIOS 0006 reverted to AGESA 1.0.0.3.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/pcon8bv71x75ql5/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME-ASUS-0006.zip
> 
> - 1DPC SR Hynix M-die issue fixed (not related to AGESA version)
> - No DRAM Channel dropping (AGESA related)
> - Should have PWM/DC and detection Q-Fan Tuning improved, let me know if that's fixed


Any benefit if I'm on B-Die 4x8GB sticks?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Test BIOS 0006 reverted to AGESA 1.0.0.3.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/pcon8bv71x75ql5/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME-ASUS-0006.zip
> 
> - 1DPC SR Hynix M-die issue fixed (not related to AGESA version)
> - No DRAM Channel dropping (AGESA related)
> - Should have PWM/DC and detection Q-Fan Tuning improved, let me know if that's fixed


Added to Bug Thread OP. Is it based on 901 but just with the reverted Agesa ?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> Any benefit if I'm on B-Die 4x8GB sticks?


Not that I'm aware of.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Added to Bug Thread OP. Is it based on 901 but just with the reverted Agesa ?


Pretty much


----------



## elmor

Might have misunderstood regarding fan control changes, it's probably not fixed yet in 0006. Here's 0902, which is essentially the same as 0006. Sorry for the confusion.

Compared to 0901:

- AGESA 1.0.0.3
- 1DPC SR M-die fix
- Dropping DRAM channels fixed

http://www.mediafire.com/file/d9xx4ahci1fdafz/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME-ASUS-0902.zip


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Might have misunderstood regarding fan control changes, it's probably not fixed yet in 0006. Here's 0902, which is essentially the same as 0006. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> Compared to 0901:
> 
> - AGESA 1.0.0.3
> - 1DPC SR M-die fix
> - Dropping DRAM channels fixed
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/d9xx4ahci1fdafz/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME-ASUS-0902.zip


Added to OP, Replaced the prior one you posted.


----------



## jbach

Thanks for sharing! So "PWM/DC and detection Q-Fan Tuning" still not fixed in 902? I am still experiencing issues in both manual and auto fan tuning with 901.

Also wondering about the 'Dropping DRAM channels fixed.

If I run dmidecode (on Linux) I see the following for each of my DIMMs
Quote:


> Handle 0x0056, DMI type 20, 35 bytes
> Memory Device Mapped Address
> Starting Address: 0x00000000000
> Ending Address: 0x00FFFFFFFFF
> Range Size: 64 GB
> Physical Device Handle: 0x0055
> Memory Array Mapped Address Handle: 0x003D
> Partition Row Position: Unknown
> Interleave Position: Unknown
> Interleaved Data Depth: Unknown


Shouldn't I see a value for *Interleaved Data Depth*: which AFAIK is the same thing as channels?
And does this have any impact on memory performance?


----------



## Davidov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Might have misunderstood regarding fan control changes, it's probably not fixed yet in 0006. Here's 0902, which is essentially the same as 0006. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> Compared to 0901:
> 
> - AGESA 1.0.0.3
> - 1DPC SR M-die fix
> - Dropping DRAM channels fixed
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/d9xx4ahci1fdafz/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME-ASUS-0902.zip


No worries. DOCP3200Mhz (Hynix M-die 4x8Gb) & CPU3900Mhz boots fine (same as 0801 in one go).
30 min Prime95 torture test @3925 also fine.

Kind regards, Davidov


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Latest BIOS + AiSuite should not need HPET, but I don't remember which versions exactly. You'd need the combination of both for it to work. Let me know which one's you're on and I'll verify.
> Channel dropping was because of the new AGESA update, the 0019 test BIOS has it patched. I assume other vendors already did the same if they don't have the issue. 4x8 Hynix M-die seems to be worse on 0901 compared to previous version, not sure if that's due to the AGESA or changes someone made. Other configurations same or better from if I'm not mistaken.


I've tried the past 4 latest bios and with a asus posideon 1080ti, titan x pascal, and titan xp. I noticed gpu usage is seriously in the gutter if your not GPU bound if HPET is on. Which is why I turned it off. In games like doom with HPET gpu usage isnt even 50%.


----------



## Kriant

Just saw https://www.hardocp.com/article/2017/12/19/swiftech_apogee_skf_threadripper_water_block_review/4

this review. Seems like with proper mounting Appogee SKF water-block is a beast.


----------



## jbach

Kriant
Thanks for sharing! Are there any benchmarks yet?
And more importantly, is it still available for sale? I think this was a limited production model.

Wonder how it would compare with my stock waterblock that comes with my Swiftech H240?
Seeing peak temps of 60C in Cinebench and 65C after 5 minutes stress in CPU-Z.


----------



## bummerboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> I'd assume bummerboy is using 4x16GB Hynix M-die sticks?


hmm actually am using 4x8GB Hynix M at 3200


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Just saw https://www.hardocp.com/article/2017/12/19/swiftech_apogee_skf_threadripper_water_block_review/4
> 
> this review. Seems like with proper mounting Appogee SKF water-block is a beast.


Great thing I'm getting it very soon, so I can compare it to the Eisblock XPX I'm currently mounting


----------



## Davidov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> hmm actually am using 4x8GB Hynix M at 3200


Hmmm...strange.

Please note that I set DRAMM voltage for C/D on 1.35500 (instead of 1.35000 for A/B), as I noticed a voltage below 1.35 for C/D in HWInfo, and also experienced crashes. Superstition perhaps...

Which frequency and voltages for CPU do you use? I don't get above 3900/3950Mhz with VCore 1.35V and am hesitant to go above this for 24/7 load

Kind regards, Davidov


----------



## bummerboy

@Davidov
I am still on 901 bios, and I have set my DRAM Voltage to 1.375 in bios, it reads 1.395 on hwinfo, I also set vttref to 0.6875
Am using Gskil Trident with Hynix M, 4x8GB @3200-16-18-18-18-38-56

Not overclocking my CPU ATM, until the bios is stable with dram, no point overclocking. as it is, my XFR has given me 4.2G on 1950x, sometimes up to 4 cores of it. I was barely stable at 3.95G on 1.35V on bios (but peaks to 1.395 or 1.417)

PS:
Perhaps you can try my settings,
Reset bios, power off, power on, reset bios.
set docp 3200,
procdt to 60,
CADBUS to 30,30,30,30
RTT NOM 34
RTT WR off
RTT PARK 34
TFAW 39
tRRDs 6
tRRDl 8
tRFC 560
tRFC2 416
tRFC4 256
CMD 1T
GearDown disabled
SOC 1.0675

reboot, so far, it has boot every time at 3200
Go back into UEFI, and manually key in all the values for the rest of the timing based of what is shown [EXCEPT tRDWR and tWRRD because they are of different values for the different banks]
Reboot again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidov*
> 
> Hmmm...strange.
> 
> Please note that I set DRAMM voltage for C/D on 1.35500 (instead of 1.35000 for A/B), as I noticed a voltage below 1.35 for C/D in HWInfo, and also experienced crashes. Superstition perhaps...
> 
> Which frequency and voltages for CPU do you use? I don't get above 3900/3950Mhz with VCore 1.35V and am hesitant to go above this for 24/7 load
> 
> Kind regards, Davidov


----------



## Davidov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> @Davidov
> I am still on 901 bios, and I have set my DRAM Voltage to 1.375 in bios, it reads 1.395 on hwinfo, I also set vttref to 0.6875
> Am using Gskil Trident with Hynix M, 4x8GB @3200-16-18-18-18-38-56
> 
> Not overclocking my CPU ATM, until the bios is stable with dram, no point overclocking. as it is, my XFR has given me 4.2G on 1950x, sometimes up to 4 cores of it. I was barely stable at 3.95G on 1.35V on bios (but peaks to 1.395 or 1.417)
> 
> PS:
> Perhaps you can try my settings,
> Reset bios, power off, power on, reset bios.
> set docp 3200,
> procdt to 60,
> CADBUS to 30,30,30,30
> RTT NOM 34
> RTT WR off
> RTT PARK 34
> TFAW 39
> tRRDs 6
> tRRDl 8
> tRFC 560
> tRFC2 416
> tRFC4 256
> CMD 1T
> GearDown disabled
> SOC 1.0675
> 
> reboot, so far, it has boot every time at 3200
> Go back into UEFI, and manually key in all the values for the rest of the timing based of what is shown [EXCEPT tRDWR and tWRRD because they are of different values for the different banks]
> Reboot again.


Thanks!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davidov*
> 
> Please note that I set DRAMM voltage for C/D on 1.35500 (instead of 1.35000 for A/B), as I noticed a voltage below 1.35 for C/D in HWInfo, and also experienced crashes. Superstition perhaps...


I would keep VDIMM/VBOOT for A/B/C/D all the same. I would not use HWiNFO to conclusively think you're having voltage drop in this case. AFAIK/IIRC ZE has same granularity as C6H. See section _*Super IO Chip (ITE IT8665E) voltage read back granularity on C6H*_ in OP here.


----------



## jbach

Hi
Anyone else experiencing strange mouse "stickiness" or latency issues with bluetooth devices?
It happens intermittently when the mouse suddenly stops tracking properly.
At first was thinking I had a defective mouse but it is only a couple months old. Driving me crazy and wonder if its related to the BIOS (running 901)?


----------



## bummerboy

you could perhaps try running this (cmd OR powershell with admin rights)

bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbach*
> 
> Hi
> Anyone else experiencing strange mouse "stickiness" or latency issues with bluetooth devices?
> It happens intermittently when the mouse suddenly stops tracking properly.
> At first was thinking I had a defective mouse but it is only a couple months old. Driving me crazy and wonder if its related to the BIOS (running 901)?


----------



## jbach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> you could perhaps try running this (cmd OR powershell with admin rights)
> 
> bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes


Thanks! Will that be a permanent change, or something I have to set on every boot?


----------



## RoBiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbach*
> 
> Thanks! Will that be a permanent change, or something I have to set on every boot?


permanent


----------



## jbach

I have a strange problem. So ventured into the world of OC with a simple 3 step as suggested in the guru3d Threadripper review. Running 901 beta BIOS.

*1. Enable 4000MHz*
_Extreme Tweaker> CPU Core Ratio_

*2. Apply 1.35V to the CPU*
_CPU Core Voltage > Manual Mode, Override to 1.35_

I rebooted with ONLY these 2 steps and saw a nice performance boost with Cinebench scoring 3095-3400.
My idle temp was 30 and reached a peak temp of 59C during Cinebench test.

Then rebooted into BIOS and added simple memory tweaks (Step3 from guru3d article)
Actually the guru3d article suggests enabling XMP but couldn't find in BIOS so did the following 3 changes
I am running a Corsair Vengeance LPX 2666 8x8GB kit and was previously only getting 2133MHz.

_Ai Overclock Tuner > D.O.C.P._
_D.O.C.P > DOCP DDR4 2667 15-17-17-35_
_Memory Frequency > DDR4 2666MHz_

Saved, exited and rebooted again into Windows.

Here is the surprising part. *My temperatures are too low! (see attached)*
Before at idle I was seeing 30C average idle now am getting only 7C average!

And when I bench I score about the same but only hit a peak of 30C!!
Also confirmed the temps running MSI Afterburner and as well I can hardly hear my fans as they don't ramp up at all.

Here is the link to my CPU-Z profile
https://valid.x86.fr/xpwbia

Can any OC experts explain what is happening?

By coincidence the approx 25C delta between measured and what must be actual is roughly equal to the 27C offset between Tctl and Tdie. Guessing my last BIOS tweak has thrown my CPU sensor way off and now I have a speedometer saying I am only going 60kmh when I'm actually doing 120!(crude analogy)

Less important I am wondering why there is a discrepancy in CPU-Z memory info between the app and the posted info in the uploaded profile(attached 2nd pic)


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbach*
> 
> ok so 2 different bluetooth mice, 2 different dongles AND 2 different OS'es on same machine/BIOS
> 
> same result! getting the mouse pointer 'stick' issue intermittently!!
> 
> also tested same mice dongles on laptop running windows 10 and no issue.
> 
> very frustrating...makes my PC almost unusable
> 
> could be my imagination but with a simple 4.0MHz 1.35V OC the problems seems a little more pronounced.
> Thinking must be BIOS related This is the exact bluetooth mouse I amusing.
> 
> http://support.logitech.com/en_au/product/wireless-mouse-m305-product
> 
> again running beta BIOS 901. Will revert down to 804 and see if issue persists.


Disable the Bluetooth module that the Zenith has a see if it helps, maybe it is generating some interference with the Logitech Modules.

Make sure HPET is off and, if present, I'd remove the AIsuite.


----------



## jbach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The L33t*
> 
> Disable the Bluetooth module that the Zenith has a see if it helps, maybe it is generating some interference with the Logitech Modules.
> 
> Make sure HPET is off and, if present, I'd remove the AIsuite.


Thanks. Updated my post as this issue, though strange isn't a show stopper. It seems to happen with just 1 mouse and only on 1 machine. Quite peculiar. Will search for HPET in BIOS, couldn't find it before.

_Much more puzzling to me are strange low temperatures I am getting with simple OC settings(see updated post)_


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbach*
> 
> Thanks. Updated my post as this issue, though strange isn't a show stopper. It seems to happen with just 1 mouse and only on 1 machine. Quite peculiar. Will search for HPET in BIOS, couldn't find it before.
> 
> _Much more puzzling to me are strange low temperatures I am getting with simple OC settings(see updated post)_


For HPET off do this;
Quote:


> Search "Device Manager" on your PC.
> 
> Scroll down to "System Devices" and open the sub-menu.
> 
> Scroll to "High Precision Event Timer" and click it.
> 
> Click "Actions" at the top of the window, and from that pop-up menu, click "Disable".
> 
> Restart your computer.


*AND OR*
Quote:


> Open CMD as an administrator
> 
> run:
> bcdedit /enum
> 
> If you see 'useplatformclock' set to true then that is your problem, run this commands to disable
> 
> Run this command;
> 
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock false
> 
> bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock


----------



## Brain29

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbach*
> 
> I have a strange problem. So ventured into the world of OC with a simple 3 step as suggested in the guru3d Threadripper review. Running 901 beta BIOS.
> 
> *1. Enable 4000MHz*
> _Extreme Tweaker> CPU Core Ratio_
> 
> *2. Apply 1.35V to the CPU*
> _CPU Core Voltage > Manual Mode, Override to 1.35_
> 
> I rebooted with ONLY these 2 steps and saw modest performance boost with Cinebench scoring 3095.
> My idle temp was 30 and reached a peak temp of 59C during Cinebench test.
> 
> Then rebooted into BIOS and added simple memory tweaks (Step3 from guru3d article)
> Actually the guru3d article suggests enabling XMP but couldn't find in BIOS so did the following 3 changes
> I am running a Corsair Vengeance LPX 2666 8x8GB kit and was previously only getting 2133MHz.
> 
> _Ai Overclock Tuner > D.O.C.P._
> _D.O.C.P > DOCP DDR4 2667 15-17-17-35_
> _Memory Frequency > DDR4 2666MHz_
> 
> Saved, exited and rebooted again into Windows.
> 
> Here is the surprising part. My temperatures are too low! (see attached)
> Before at idle I was seeing 30C average idle now am getting only 7C average!
> 
> And when I bench I score about the same but only hit a peak of 30C!!
> Also confirmed the temps running MSI Afterburner and as well I can hardly hear my fans as they don't ramp up at all.
> 
> Here is the link to my CPU-Z profile
> https://valid.x86.fr/xpwbia
> 
> I guess this is a good problem but can any OC experts explain what is happening?
> 
> Less important I am wondering why there is a discrepancy in CPU-Z memory info between the app and the posted info in the uploaded profile(attached 2nd pic)






901 should not be used by anyone trying to find a stable overclock because it will not and dose not display temps correctly
I will not be surprised if there a few burnt chips


----------



## Kyozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> 
> 901 should not be used by anyone trying to find a stable overclock because it will not and dose not display temps correctly
> I will not be surprised if there a few burnt chips


Running the 0019 right now. Evaluating flashing back the 0801, as it seems to be the most stable BIOS for the ZE as far as i am able to tell. Also with a very polished AGESA PI 1.0.0.3

It looks like the 1.0.0.4 on the 0901 still needs some improvement.


----------



## x7007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The L33t*
> 
> For HPET off do this;
> *AND OR*


For me it's possible to disable in the bios . do we need HPET or not anymore ? to disable it in the bios ? including not having the bcdedit command. both should be disabled ?


----------



## bummerboy

it is windows boot settings so it will work on every boot until you turn it off using

bcdedit /set disabledynamictick no

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbach*
> 
> Thanks! Will that be a permanent change, or something I have to set on every boot?


----------



## gupsterg

@jbach

Set Overclocking Enhancement on Extreme Tweaker page as [Disabled].
Set Sense MI Skew on Extreme Tweaker > Tweakers Paradise page as [Disabled].

I run UEFI 0901 and no issue on reported temps, they are inline with what I'd expect/other UEFIs used.


----------



## Mara25x

I bought the EK Monoblock for my system two weeks ago but I am debating if I buy the XSPC cpu block instead.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mara25x*
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the EK Monoblock for my system two weeks ago but I am debating if I buy the XSPC cpu block instead.
> 
> What do you guys think?


EK blocks looks nice but have poor performance on TR4.
An Enermax Liqtech 360 can cool Threadripper better!

I have not read any reviews on the XSPC block but I'd bet it is a better choice than EKWB.


----------



## jbach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @jbach
> 
> Set Overclocking Enhancement on Extreme Tweaker page as [Disabled].
> Set Sense MI Skew on Extreme Tweaker > Tweakers Paradise page as [Disabled].
> 
> I run UEFI 0901 and no issue on reported temps, they are inline with what I'd expect/other UEFIs used.


Thanks. will try. As a test I reverted back to the 'official 804 BIOS without any OC but my idle temps still remain low!
Worried that I may have damaged the temp sensor chip...


----------



## gupsterg

Something odd has occurred. tCTL has the 27C offset removed, thus tDIE is incorrect. tDIE is not a real sensor, but there to show tCTL without the offset. Martin Malik implemented this way so if ever AMD/Vendors changed tCTL to have the offset removed user could hide tDIE.

You haven't customized the sensors within HWiNFO?

What temps do you get when in UEFI screen of motherboard?


----------



## jbach

Thanks for the feedback. Was getting identical idle temps in HWinfo in BIOS.
So reverted back to BIOS 804, same issue.
Loaded defaults, same issue.

Finally cleared CMOS using button on back panel and it seems I am back to normal!

Have no idea how this occurred but will stick with BIOS 804 for now. I searched the 'problems' thread and someone else reported the same issue with 901. Messaged @elmor to see if fixed in 904.

My main motivation in trying the latest beta BIOS is to see if the *QFan Control* issues have been fully resolved.
Seems EXTREMELY flaky to me right now, especially in manual mode.

When I try a simple OC again, could you possibly confirm whether I should use these 2 settings?

_Overclocking Enhancement > *Disabled*_
_Tweakers Paradise > Sense MI Skew > *Disabled*_

Thanks!


----------



## gupsterg

I disable Sense Mi Skew always on C6H/ZE, as then tCTL will be as AMD AGESA default is. Early C6H UEFI used to have skewing if this was on [Auto], as [Auto] defaulted to [Enabled], on ZE I have not noted [Auto] defaulting to [Enabled]. Reason why I disable Overclocking Enhancement is in FAQ of OP.

I usually use the 1950X at stock but only OC RAM, so I took these settings:-

0901_3333F_setting.txt 24k .txt file


Then set :-

CPU Core Ratio [Auto] > [39.0]
Core Performance Boost [Enabled] > [Disabled]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset] and set +150mV so was at 1.3125V VID.



I know with 1.3V VID 3.8GHz is sound, 3.9GHz is pretty stable when tested in the past. The EK TR block is holding me back IMO, I may buy a Byski TR block, as some of the user shares I've seen places it close to XSPC one but cheaper to buy. That way if I sell the EK TR block at a loss I won't be too out of pocket.


----------



## jbach

Thanks. Am in the same boat as you.
Was getting peak temps of 72 in Cinebench at 4GHz.
Recall seeing somewhere that 68C is a suggested max temp for sustained loads and CPU longevity so am now using your suggested settings except 1.32v instead of 1.3125. Getting quite acceptable results with peak temps now around 68C and idle of 35C.
https://valid.x86.fr/bench/3gqw75/16
and a Cinebench of 3337

re water blocks. Have a Swiftech 240 Prestige with stock CPU block but may get the Raystorm Pro AM4
http://www.xs-pc.com/waterblocks-cpu-amd/raystorm-pro-amd-am4-hn477

Have you ever played with Pstates?
My understanding is that they are a way of maintaining your OC but conserving power at idle and lower load levels.

Can I ask what BIOS you are running?


----------



## gupsterg

Peaks I sorta ignore, depending on test case. For example Y-Cruncher even at stock will create tDIE of 72C. It's like 2-3 instances within like a 4-6hr run and I do mean instances as in just 2-3 read backs. So some tests I just use current/average.

You'd need Raystorm Neo (AMD sTR4), the Pro is only AM4. XSPC is top of the pile for TR blocks.

Yes I have played with P-States. If I made PState 0 same MHz/mV as an OC via Extreme Tweaker it would be unstable and needed a few steps extra mV. Even if we use a static MHz/voltage on Extreme Tweaker page the CPU does employ power gating. So the difference is negligible from when I looked at it last.

I do prefer seeing down clocking/volting so setting OC as I did in last post will make that occur, check out the mins in screenshot. Idle voltage is of course offset slightly only due to method. The screenshot shows what is the UEFI I'm using, check GPU-Z window







.


----------



## jbach

Thanks but the type in your screen shot is actually quite illegible, even after enlarging.
Possible to repost either as a png or larger or with less JPEG compression?


----------



## jbach

Just spent the past hour looking for the manual entry options for my fans.
I want to enable 'fan smoothing' ie delay ramp up and ramp down.
Where exactly in the BIOS is this located? I'm running the latest 'official, 804 BIOS.
I recall seeing it somewhere, but now when i try and locate, no luck!


----------



## gupsterg

If you right click screenshot and open in new tab it will be full res and clear.

Monitor page > Q-Fan Configuration you should see it there in each headers settings.


----------



## jbach

Got it. Thanks
Can I ask what improvements, if any you noticed in 901?


----------



## gupsterg

Seen no improvement or regression in what I have been gaining with my configuration. Benchmarks are within run to run variance. OC for CPU/RAM seem the same as well.

My bug list for 0901 is:-

i) AGESA version string incorrect.

ii) When in Advanced > AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DDR4 Common Options and press ESC, will return to Advanced > AMD CBS instead of Advanced > AMD CBS > UMC Common Options.

iii) HAMP fan middle temperature/duty cycle label is called Chassis 3.

I lowered the VID from 1.3125V to 1.3V this morning for the 3.9GHz OC, passed 1hr of P95 v28.9 128K 128K FFTs in-place, ~22°C room ambient.





Spoiler: Settings info:



0901_3333F_setting.txt 24k .txt file


Then set :-

CPU Core Ratio [Auto] > [39.0]
Core Performance Boost [Enabled] > [Disabled]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset] and set +137mV so was at 1.3V VID.



Now testing 3.95GHz with 1.3V.


----------



## jbach

Thanks. I couldn't post at 3.9GHz without at least 1.32V!

One thing that gives me pause with OC'ing with this CPU, is the performance gains don't scale with the increased Power consumption and temps
ie
if targeting 3.9GHz with a 1.32 Core voltage I get
Cinebench 3337 score
68C
382W !!

at stock, 10C and 80W less, but a score of 3036


----------



## bummerboy

been sticking to stock for now, temp is low, fans run super quiet, just letting xfr do its job.
and merry christmas overclockers!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbach*
> 
> Thanks. I couldn't post at 3.9GHz without at least 1.32V!
> 
> One thing that gives me pause with OC'ing with this CPU, is the performance gains don't scale with the increased Power consumption and temps
> ie
> if targeting 3.9GHz with a 1.32 Core voltage I get
> Cinebench 3337 score
> 68C
> 382W !!
> 
> at stock, 10C and 80W less, but a score of 3036


----------



## WouterKCS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> been sticking to stock for now, temp is low, fans run super quiet, just letting xfr do its job.
> and merry christmas overclockers!


Merry Christmas,

Any more detail how you set the fans super quiet (so much speculation ...)?
And what did you do with XFR to have it do its job?

I am using 901 stock @ 4 Ghz (max temp 59C CB 3350)

Thanks in advance!

PS: Still have tempt in eractic mode (32 to 45 at idle, making fans noisy loud and then quie in a time of 10 secondst!
I am using PStates to OC.


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WouterKCS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> been sticking to stock for now, temp is low, fans run super quiet, just letting xfr do its job.
> and merry christmas overclockers!
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas,
> 
> Any more detail how you set the fans super quiet (so much speculation ...)?
> And what did you do with XFR to have it do its job?
> 
> I am using 901 stock @ 4 Ghz (max temp 59C CB 3350)
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> PS: Still have tempt in eractic mode (32 to 45 at idle, making fans noisy loud and then quie in a time of 10 secondst!
> I am using PStates to OC.
Click to expand...

Unless you're running memory @ low frequency, 3350 is a low score for 4 GHz. You're probably not stable at your settings!


----------



## Brain29

@jbach
@WouterKCS

The only way to get correct fan curves is to not use this board and to use a usb controller

despite what is advertised

the qfan dose not work and has not worked since launch
the min fan power% is set at random value for each time you run it (you can have some that can go as low as 10% while others are stuck at 70%)
that min value can not be overridden in any capacity in the uefi

only in 801 can you set the fan temp to a different sensor - such as water temp (in all other bios that change although visible will only use the cpu temp as the reading)

since the problem is present in the UEFI 3rd party fan software will and dose run into issues

the fun one is not being able to allow your computer to sleep since upon wake the fans will be stuck at 100%

aisuite if you use it .. is worse and will in return completely loose some fans in some situations

---


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> @jbach
> @WouterKCS
> 
> The only way to get correct fan curves is to not use this board and to use a usb controller
> 
> despite what is advertised
> 
> the qfan dose not work and has not worked since launch
> the min fan power% is set at random value for each time you run it (you can have some that can go as low as 10% while others are stuck at 70%)
> that min value can not be overridden in any capacity in the uefi
> 
> only in 801 can you set the fan temp to a different sensor - such as water temp (in all other bios that change although visible will only use the cpu temp as the reading)
> 
> since the problem is present in the UEFI 3rd party fan software will and dose run into issues
> 
> the fun one is not being able to allow your computer to sleep since upon wake the fans will be stuck at 100%
> 
> aisuite if you use it .. is worse and will in return completely loose some fans in some situations
> 
> ---


I agree aisutie fan control is garbage. Finally hooked up the aqauero to my zenith system. My temps dropped 5c on load for both loops and quieter, do to proper fan control.


----------



## jbach

BIOS 804
I WAS able to get at least CPU_FAN working properly entering values in Monitor > QFan Settings

It took some trial and error as several attempts I couldn't get the Minimum Duty Cycle value below 60%!

Obviously buggy when it takes so many tries to work!!

Does anyone know why in PWM mode Minimum Duty Cycle can't be below 20%?



Not sure if the 012 build that Elmor posted is more recent than the 'official' 804 build from Asus. If I can get confirmation it is, may try it but will avoid (and recommend others as well) the 901 and 902 betas posted as they have other issues.


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbach*
> 
> BIOS 804
> I WAS able to get at least CPU_FAN working properly entering values in Monitor > QFan Settings
> 
> It took some trial and error as several attempts I couldn't get the Minimum Duty Cycle value below 60%!
> 
> Obviously buggy when it takes so many tries to work!!
> 
> Does anyone know why in PWM mode Minimum Duty Cycle can't be below 20%?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if the 012 build that Elmor posted is more recent than the 'official' 804 build from Asus. If I can get confirmation it is, may try it but will avoid (and recommend others as well) the 901 and 902 betas posted as they have other issues.


902 is the latest as far as I know ... The 00## are kind of in-between builds/forks they usually only have focused on a single issue it's usally unknown the base Uefi it started with..


----------



## bummerboy

I am running stock, there is nothing to make xfr trigger, it just happens, I actually don't even know which program manages to activate it at 4.2

I am not sure what you mean by stock at 4.0. If you are running all core 4.0 you are overclocking

As for fans I basically set high temp to 75, mid temp to 65 at around 60% speed. Low temp to 55 and use whatever value qfan provides. Since it hardly goes beyond 55 (unless running prime or Aida), it stays quiet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WouterKCS*
> 
> Merry Christmas,
> 
> Any more detail how you set the fans super quiet (so much speculation ...)?
> And what did you do with XFR to have it do its job?
> 
> I am using 901 stock @ 4 Ghz (max temp 59C CB 3350)
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> PS: Still have tempt in eractic mode (32 to 45 at idle, making fans noisy loud and then quie in a time of 10 secondst!
> I am using PStates to OC.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> I am running stock, there is nothing to make xfr trigger, it just happens, I actually don't even know which program manages to activate it at 4.2


The key is to recognize the language officially states "up to" 4.2GHz. That's not a gurantee, just a "in a perfect world you might see this on up to 4 cores." Temps and the silicon lottery dictate if you can or not. I think you will see over 4 sometimes, and maybe 4.1 less frequently, and 4.2 might happen so quickly you would never catch it without detailed logging.


----------



## gupsterg

@jbach

Dunno why min PWM can not be set below 20%, TBH I never needed below 20%. IIRC correctly running the Q-Fan "program" may allow it. Reading members post maybe hit'n'miss, I will give it a whirl in my spare time







. Again a thing I have never used on M7R/C6H or ZE. I have always used mentioned boards to control fans, set manual °C/% and been a non issue for me TBH.

@Brain29

I have been using T_Sensor1 to control 2 sets of 3x Arctic Cooling F12 PWM fans via Chassis1/2 and HAMP is used for EK D5. I set this up on UEFI 0601 and every UEFI I have flashed after that. Don't know why you are unable to successfully use a differing sensor for fan headers. I will test using T_Senor2 and some others on current UEFI I use (0901).

@bummerboy

Use StatusCore linked in OP to see what clocks you get at stock, for what number or core/threads used. I have also used P95 in the past, set # of threads via custom option. I found using core parking via power plan aided seeing better boosting when using P95 with # threads.


----------



## RuhaiHu

Bitspower MonoBlock ASX399ZE RGB-Nickel
Model: BP-WBMASX399ZE
http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-monoblock-asx399ze-rgb-nickel.html

Does anyone have or seen any reviews on this monoblock?

Looks like it might have a larger fin array than the EK monoblock.


----------



## yangpingmi

0902 BIOS 4266C19 set 3200 MT errors


----------



## yangpingmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> Might have misunderstood regarding fan control changes, it's probably not fixed yet in 0006. Here's 0902, which is essentially the same as 0006. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> Compared to 0901:
> 
> - AGESA 1.0.0.3
> - 1DPC SR M-die fix
> - Dropping DRAM channels fixed
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/d9xx4ahci1fdafz/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME-ASUS-0902.zip


0902 4266C19 set 3200 MT errors


----------



## gupsterg

@Brain29

Tried T_Sensor2 to control fan/pump yesterday and non issue on 0901. Will aim to try some others and report back







.

@yangpingmi

3200MT worked on another UEFI? if so those same settings not working on 0902?

Additional information like that would help Elmor/ASUS







.


----------



## yangpingmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Brain29
> 
> Tried T_Sensor2 to control fan/pump yesterday and non issue on 0901. Will aim to try some others and report back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @yangpingmi
> 
> 3200MT worked on another UEFI? if so those same settings not working on 0902?
> 
> Additional information like that would help Elmor/ASUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Can not

4266C19 memory can not be stable 3200 frequency, memtest a lot of mistakes。3200c14 memory can be memtest


----------



## Bartouille

0804 seemed to have helped memory stability for me. I finally got 3600MHz stable (8 hours SAT). I still need to tighten up timings ofc but that's a start. The problem is that it requires 1.45V DRAM. I don't quite understand this, since the kit is rated for 3733MHz at 1.4V... And these auto timings are freaking loose.


----------



## bummerboy

just something to share
stable for 7+ days


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> just something to share
> stable for 7+ days


That's a lot of disks you got there.


----------



## teknic

Having a bit of an issue and was wondering if anyone has seen anything similar.

Was previous on BIOS 704 i believe it was, had this issue there so i just updated to 902, and same issue is still present.

I have a 1920x on my Zenith and anytime i attempt to OC it it changes the both the Tctl and Tdie temps drastically, Tdie stock idles around 37deg, any overclocking and it shows it at -1 to 7deg. Tctl stock is about 63deg and after any overclocking it instead shows around 30-33deg. Ive tried just using the 4ghz profile loaded into the bios, i've tried going through and manually doing. No luck in figuring it out. Any ideas?


----------



## gupsterg

@teknic

In OP section *FAQ* > *Temperature readings incorrect* point (ii) try that.


----------



## washu99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuhaiHu*
> 
> Bitspower MonoBlock ASX399ZE RGB-Nickel
> Model: BP-WBMASX399ZE
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-monoblock-asx399ze-rgb-nickel.html
> 
> Does anyone have or seen any reviews on this monoblock?
> 
> Looks like it might have a larger fin array than the EK monoblock.


Yes it does have a slightly larger fin array compared to the EK monoblock, but no jet plate.
The weight of the monoblock is lighter than the EK monoblock.
I think the EK is just heavier due to the additional thick plate under the acrylic (which the bitspower monoblock doesn't have any additional support)

My setup seems to be full of problems.

It is somewhat puzzling situation.
Idle Tdie temp is stable 37 C on a mild 3.8Ghz 1.25v overclock. But it shoot up to 78+ C when I ran Prime95 / AIDA64, then it crept up to 80+ C after a few minutes.
I ended up shutting down the test for fear of damaging components.

PS. once you got yours, confirm that you have all the screws + springs + thermal pad in the package.
Mine didn't come with the springs and had to wait a bit more than a week to get it.

To continue with my rambling, I just found out that the RAM is also problematic. It's G skill - F4-3200C14Q-64GVK - which I think is using Samsung B-Die.
When I use DOCP 3200 cl14 on 804 BIOS, no error came up, although I started noticing odd behaviors when using the PC like loading files sometimes returns an error saying the file is not there.
I thought it's one of the effect from having an incomplete Windows 10 update that was malfunctioning last week.
But this week, after the fix for the update is released, I got the memory retested (By this time the 902 BIOS is out so I updated that as well.

Now, Memtest86 produce frequent error starting on 2nd pass on test 7: moving inversions
Doesn't matter whether it's full set of memtest86 run or just test 7 being exclusively run.
Errors are also produced on test 8 + 12, however this is fairly low occurence, thus I just zero in on the problem by running test 7.

Just now tested on 3066 with none of the other DOCP setting changes 14-14-14-34 - 1.35v => no error on 4 consecutive run of test 7 for 2 hours.
But now another odd thing is plaguing me. The whole PC seems to lag frequently. It's like the whole PC got frozen for a few seconds at a time every few minutes.
Even as I'm typing this post, from time to time, the text doesnt show up until a few seconds latter.

Any recommendation on what to check or test here?


----------



## gupsterg

@washu99

Is HPET on? this can lead to freezes. Check OP known issues section.

Yes should be B die, use Thaiphoon Burner to check, link in OP.

When on 3066MHz that passes Memtest I'd check what is ProcODT, Ryzen Master shows this. Then see what the 3200MHz setup is using. ProcODT besides helping post training will aid stability within OS. As you have dual rank RAM and 4 dimms it will need manual tuning to gain 3200MHz IMO. So fiddle with CAD Bus as well as SOC/VDIMM, etc.


----------



## Kyozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @washu99
> 
> Is HPET on? this can lead to freezes. Check OP known issues section.
> 
> Yes should be B die, use Thaiphoon Burner to check, link in OP.
> 
> When on 3066MHz that passes Memtest I'd check what is ProcODT, Ryzen Master shows this. Then see what the 3200MHz setup is using. ProcODT besides helping post training will aid stability within OS. As you have dual rank RAM and 4 dimms it will need manual tuning to gain 3200MHz IMO. So fiddle with CAD Bus as well as SOC/VDIMM, etc.


Hello! Kind of an off-topic question. But after flashing to the newest BIOSes for the ZE, somehow it seems that i am not longer able to sustain 3600Mhz Stable as i were before, even after flashing to the BIOS were i was stable back then.

I have also noticed that the EZ Flash Tool seems to not completely erase the previous BIOS you were using. As i was able to noticed some Memory Timings Preset and probably some other setting that is making me unstable that weren't on my 0801 before flashing to the 0902 and then flashing back to the 0801.

Is there anyway i can completely erase the BIOS of the Zenith Extreme and run only the 0801/0804 for now? Thanks.


----------



## gupsterg

@Kyozon

Never used EZ Flash tool TBH. I use Flashback, as outlined in OP. Not seen any UEFI option/profile left over after Flashback. Try that perhaps.


----------



## Kyozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Kyozon
> 
> Never used EZ Flash tool TBH. I use Flashback, as outlined in OP. Not seen any UEFI option/profile left over after Flashback. Try that perhaps.


Thank you a lot gupsterg! I am going to try your procedure now. Fingers Crossed that everything will go back to normal.


----------



## washu99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @washu99
> 
> Is HPET on? this can lead to freezes. Check OP known issues section.
> 
> Yes should be B die, use Thaiphoon Burner to check, link in OP.
> 
> When on 3066MHz that passes Memtest I'd check what is ProcODT, Ryzen Master shows this. Then see what the 3200MHz setup is using. ProcODT besides helping post training will aid stability within OS. As you have dual rank RAM and 4 dimms it will need manual tuning to gain 3200MHz IMO. So fiddle with CAD Bus as well as SOC/VDIMM, etc.


Checking Ryzen Master, CPU On-Die Termination on Auto is currently at 68.6 Ohms

And setting it any lower results in boot loop. I tried setting it to 60 and 48, all resulted in boot loop where I need to clear CMOS.
I don't dare try setting it to 80. The Ryzen overclocking guide mention you'd better be on liquid nitrogen when you set it to 80

PS. I've also tested it on 3200 CL16-16-16-36. 0 errors so far.
It's a bit disapointing not being able to run on the rated spec. I'll check with G.skill to see what they'd recommend.

But the main problem I'm having is the absurdly high temp. It's practically 10+ C higher than what most of the posts I see here, while at the same time, the setting is still lower than what you guys have.


----------



## Kyozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Kyozon
> 
> Never used EZ Flash tool TBH. I use Flashback, as outlined in OP. Not seen any UEFI option/profile left over after Flashback. Try that perhaps.


Update: It looks like even the UEFI Flashback Tool refuses to work. I have followed the procedure as outlined on the OP. Even then the BIOS Flashback Button Flashes for a few Seconds, then it stays Constant. Even with the USB Drive that came alongside the Motherboard with the ZE.CAP File within it.

Not exactly sure what is going on with my Motherboard right now, but something is not right.


----------



## Kyozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> Update: It looks like even the UEFI Flashback Tool refuses to work. I have followed the procedure as outlined on the OP. Even then the BIOS Flashback Button Flashes for a few Seconds, then it stays Constant. Even with the USB Drive that came alongside the Motherboard with the ZE.CAP File within it.
> 
> Not exactly sure what is going on with my Motherboard right now, but something is not right.


Also to add on it. My Motherboard now is also incapable of booting UEFI USB Drive for a Clean Install of Windows. The ROG Logo seems corrupted right after the UEFI USB Drive is loading up the Windows Copy.


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> Also to add on it. My Motherboard now is also incapable of booting UEFI USB Drive for a Clean Install of Windows. The ROG Logo seems corrupted right after the UEFI USB Drive is loading up the Windows Copy.


Your not alone .. after 901 Uefi is unable to see storage usbs plugged into the back IO .. I have complained about this before. Each new Uefi seems to corrupt or beak new stuff .. starting to think this motherboard might be the worst of 2017 if not just a lemon. It's been a few months with almost nothing getting better







Really regret buying this board every week it's something new with nothing stable to fall back on


----------



## Kyozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> Your not alone .. after 901 Uefi is unable to see storage usbs plugged into the back IO .. I have complained about this before. Each new Uefi seems to corrupt or beak new stuff .. starting to think this motherboard might be the worst of 2017 if not just a lemon. It's been a few months with almost nothing getting better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really regret buying this board every week it's something new with nothing stable to fall back on


Indeed. Even after flashing back to the BIOS 0804/0801 with the BIOS EZ Flash Tool, it seems that it retained settings and issues from the BIOSes that came after it, The 0901/0019/0902 that i have tested recently. Which means that the USB Flashback is will not work if it doesn't recognize the Drive.

I am honestly not sure how to proceed. It looks like i am not really running the 0804, it is just not the same. It looks like it is a Salad of all the BIOSes that i have tested recently mixed with the 0804 which was previously very stable for me.


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> Indeed. Even after flashing back to the BIOS 0804/0801 with the BIOS EZ Flash Tool, it seems that it retained settings and issues from the BIOSes that came after it, The 0901/0019/0902 that i have tested recently. Which means that the USB Flashback is will not work if it doesn't recognize the Drive.
> 
> I am honestly not sure how to proceed. It looks like i am not really running the 0804, it is just not the same. It looks like it is a Salad of all the BIOSes that i have tested recently mixed with the 0804 which was previously very stable for me.


I have noticed this since day one I have mentioned it countless times no one really seems to catch on. There is no way to reset the uefi to a clean start we just get new version and firmware that loads crap on top of crap. Issues might actually be being fixed but since there is no clean way to jump uefi versions or install firmware we just get issues like bad cache from a website. I have tried everything unplugging everything drained the system of power - in every combination and nothing corrects the issues. I understand we will have issues with amd being new and funny ram and oc timmings. But the motherboard uefi and firmware/software issues that plague this board and make it almost unusable is 100% asus


----------



## gupsterg

This is not to say people don't have an issue.

This is just a video share to show I don't.






Sorry for poor quality of video, quickly done with mobile and blasted thing doesn't allow flash off during recording where I didn't need it. I used an el cheapo USB 2.0 16GB stick that came FOC from mymemory with another purchase, to show Win10 FCU ISO post from USB. I also had other USB stuff in rear IO.

I have been back to UEFI 0801-SP42M from 0901 via Flashback. I have had no issues with Flashback, for Flashback I use another Kingston DT108 16GB USB 2.0, FAT32.

I have used digital camera/camcorder, USB HDD, ~7 differing USB 2.0 only and USB 3.0 memory sticks, USB readers for SD cards and USB to SATA adaptor with various 2.5" drives I have. So far non issue for me on any UEFI. The only quirks I have come across:-

i) SanDisk Ultra Flair 64GB USB 3.0 stick will sometimes not function on USB 3.0 left side on case but right is ok, these ports are connected to mobo header.
ii) If a USB stick I'm saving screenies of UEFI to has low space I can have freeze in UEFI.


----------



## Kyozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> This is not to say people don't have an issue.
> 
> This is just a video share to show I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for poor quality of video, quickly done with mobile and blasted thing doesn't allow flash off during recording where I didn't need it. I used an el cheapo USB 2.0 16GB stick that came FOC from mymemory with another purchase. I also had other USB stuff in rear IO. I have been back to UEFI 0801-SP42M from 0901. I have had no issues with Flashback, for Flashback I use another Kingston DT108 16GB USB 2.0, FAT32.
> 
> I have used digital camera/camcorder, USB HDD, ~7 differing USB 2.0 only and USB 3.0 memory sticks, USB readers for SD cards and USB to SATA adaptor with various 2.5" drives I have. So far non issue for me on any UEFI. The only quirks I have come across:-
> 
> i) SanDisk Ultra Flair 64GB USB 3.0 stick will sometimes not function on USB 3.0 left side on case but right is ok, these ports are connected to mobo header.
> ii) If a USB stick I'm saving screenies of UEFI to has low space I can have freeze in UEFI.


Thank you for sharing! The USB Drive i am utilizing for the Flashback it's the Sony MICROVAULT USM-R 16GB. As i have never used the Rear I/O Flashback Procedure previously, i am not sure what exactly is be going on. Should perhaps try another one?


----------



## gupsterg

NP







.

Make sure you are in correct port for flashback, ref image in OP. Filename is correct.

The stick I currently use is 1x 16GB FAT32 partition. I also save UEFI screenies to it, does yours work for that? (ie press F12 in UEFI and show as device to save to)

I have also used a Leaf 16GB Bridge stick (mini USB one side, etc) in the past for flashback.

Really don't know why your having an issue, sorry







.


----------



## KojacFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> Your not alone .. after 901 Uefi is unable to see storage usbs plugged into the back IO .. I have complained about this before. Each new Uefi seems to corrupt or beak new stuff .. starting to think this motherboard might be the worst of 2017 if not just a lemon. It's been a few months with almost nothing getting better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really regret buying this board every week it's something new with nothing stable to fall back on


1950x & zenith here, OC to 4Ghz/allcores on 1.275 and an enermax tr4 aio, perfect stable from day 1. Besides Qfan (still annoying) and some ram issues, i have and had absolutely no problems whatsoever with the board. Bios 804 final (my board came with 701).


----------



## Brain29

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> This is not to say people don't have an issue.
> 
> This is just a video share to show I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for poor quality of video, quickly done with mobile and blasted thing doesn't allow flash off during recording where I didn't need it. I used an el cheapo USB 2.0 16GB stick that came FOC from mymemory with another purchase, to show Win10 FCU ISO post from USB. I also had other USB stuff in rear IO.
> 
> I have been back to UEFI 0801-SP42M from 0901 via Flashback. I have had no issues with Flashback, for Flashback I use another Kingston DT108 16GB USB 2.0, FAT32.
> 
> I have used digital camera/camcorder, USB HDD, ~7 differing USB 2.0 only and USB 3.0 memory sticks, USB readers for SD cards and USB to SATA adaptor with various 2.5" drives I have. So far non issue for me on any UEFI. The only quirks I have come across:-
> 
> i) SanDisk Ultra Flair 64GB USB 3.0 stick will sometimes not function on USB 3.0 left side on case but right is ok, these ports are connected to mobo header.
> ii) If a USB stick I'm saving screenies of UEFI to has low space I can have freeze in UEFI.






its all dead on my board I have a box full of all types of usbs they can't be read by the uefi unless there plugged into the usb front header


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KojacFTW*
> 
> 1950x & zenith here, OC to 4Ghz/allcores on 1.275 and an enermax tr4 aio, perfect stable from day 1. Besides Qfan (still annoying) and some ram issues, i have and had absolutely no problems whatsoever with the board. Bios 804 final (my board came with 701).






I have never had issues with OCing the chip. Everything else has been buggy or complete crapped out


----------



## keng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> Thank you for sharing! The USB Drive i am utilizing for the Flashback it's the Sony MICROVAULT USM-R 16GB. As i have never used the Rear I/O Flashback Procedure previously, i am not sure what exactly is be going on. Should perhaps try another one?


Hey Ky,
I know what you are talking about.
Happened to me a few times. The way it works is like this

UEFI = bucket of ROM (essentially EXEs) with various files that contain rules for what to show.

Therefore, you could have a scenario where you could be seeing a menu like "Load 3.6ghz optimized profile" or similar as the keen overclocker in you modded the bios and revealed all sorts of cool menus and switches (which you do not know how they work at all until you reverse engineer the ROMs btw). Now just because you have something set in BIOS does not in any way mean that is what the system and UEFI think about that









Right, so the fix....

It seems that the only way is to do the bios flashback procedure and leave the USB in for longer that the little light flashes. Also, do not push the reset cmos button after flashing, but F5 reboot, shut off from BIOS.

Also, it seems that somehow...not sure how...the UEFI gets written over by something on your hard-drive. Therefore, it seems to work much better if you have the hard-drive *disconnected*.
Also, I have permanently-disabled recovery mode on windows. That fixed all the problems with windows crapping out after failed OC etc.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> its all dead on my board I have a box full of all types of usbs they can't be read by the uefi unless there plugged into the usb front header


Dunno chap, sorry to read this.

I have case twin 2.0 + twin 3.0 ports plugged to mobo headers and use them regularly. The rear has always had:-

i) Keyboard.
ii) Mouse dongle and charge cable = 2 ports.
iii) XBox 360 dongle.

Then I'll use some odd port at a time for something, besides using Flashback USB port. I also use mobo header for case audio jacks. Besides WiFi/BT from mobo.

Then stated before been using UEFI/mobo for fan control.

I really can't moan the ZE/UEFI TBH. My gripes have been very few and far between.


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Dunno chap, sorry to read this.
> 
> I have case twin 2.0 + twin 3.0 ports plugged to mobo headers and use them regularly. The rear has always had:-
> 
> i) Keyboard.
> ii) Mouse dongle and charge cable = 2 ports.
> iii) XBox 360 dongle.
> 
> Then I'll use some odd port at a time for something, besides using Flashback USB port. I also use mobo header for case audio jacks. Besides WiFi/BT from mobo.
> 
> Then stated before been using UEFI/mobo for fan control.
> 
> I really can't moan the ZE/UEFI TBH. My gripes have been very few and far between.


Yeah I can't use flashback it just bricks the board until I unplug the system for a few min I can't flash using any usb in the IO ports on the back only through the headers. It's been a swell time. My friend who is a hardware engineer came over for a party and I showed it to home and he played with it trying to get it to work with no go. He couldn't believe how many things didn't work correctly on this board.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> I have noticed this since day one I have mentioned it countless times no one really seems to catch on. There is no way to reset the uefi to a clean start we just get new version and firmware that loads crap on top of crap. Issues might actually be being fixed but since there is no clean way to jump uefi versions or install firmware we just get issues like bad cache from a website. I have tried everything unplugging everything drained the system of power - in every combination and nothing corrects the issues. I understand we will have issues with amd being new and funny ram and oc timmings. But the motherboard uefi and firmware/software issues that plague this board and make it almost unusable is 100% asus


You could very well be right about EZflash and Flashback not cleaning up leftovers from earlier BIOS after flashing the new. I don't know if it flashes the boot block, main block, NVRAM block and the non critical blocks or flashes only the main block leaving the rest as is. I suspect it does not clear/overwrites the NVRAM block, leaving traces from earlier BIOS.


----------



## Kyozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> You could very well be right about EZflash and Flashback not cleaning up leftovers from earlier BIOS after flashing the new. I don't know if it flashes the boot block, main block, NVRAM block and the non critical blocks or flashes only the main block leaving the rest as is. I suspect it does not clear/overwrites the NVRAM block, leaving traces from earlier BIOS.


I have noticed the same as Brain29. Unfortunately, i cannot use the USB Flashback, as for some unknown reason, despite formatting the USB Drive to FAT32, Renaming the BIOS to ZE.CAP, my Motherboard simple does not recognize the BIOS, as the LED from the Flashback Button stays Constant after 5 seconds, does not detect the BIOS on the USB Drive.

However, on the BIOS EZ Flash Tool i can rollback to previous BIOS or install the Latest Beta BIOS normally. But i have noticed, as Brain29, it does not erase the Previous BIOS, instead it seems to override it./leave traces or leftovers from the previous BIOS.

The 0801/0804 have been perfect to me, later when i have flashed to the 0901/0019 i have had issues with Memory Clocks and Timings. Used the EZ Flash tool to rollback to the Previous 0801/0804. But it seems that, judging by the Presets that are on my Memory Timings now and knowing it wasn't there when i first flashed the 0801, i can clearly see that the EZ Flash Tool brought traces/leftovers from the Unstable 0019 to my 0801/0804.

Not exactly sure how to proceed moving forward. It looks like my BIOS is not the 0801 as it was before, instead a bad Mix from all of the newest Betas that i have tested lately, now with severely instability issues and critical errors such as UEFI USB Boot for a Clean WIndows Install.


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> I have noticed the same as Brain29. Unfortunately, i cannot use the USB Flashback, as for some unknown reason, despite formatting the USB Drive to FAT32, Renaming the BIOS to ZE.CAP, my Motherboard simple does not recognize the BIOS, as the LED from the Flashback Button stays Constant after 5 seconds, does not detect the BIOS on the USB Drive.
> 
> However, on the BIOS EZ Flash Tool i can rollback to previous BIOS or install the Latest Beta BIOS normally. But i have noticed, as Brain29, it does not erase the Previous BIOS, instead it seems to override it./leave traces or leftovers from the previous BIOS.
> 
> The 0801/0804 have been perfect to me, later when i have flashed to the 0901/0019 i have had issues with Memory Clocks and Timings. Used the EZ Flash tool to rollback to the Previous 0801/0804. But it seems that, judging by the Presets that are on my Memory Timings now and knowing it wasn't there when i first flashed the 0801, i can clearly see that the EZ Flash Tool brought traces/leftovers from the Unstable 0019 to my 0801/0804.
> 
> Not exactly sure how to proceed moving forward. It looks like my BIOS is not the 0801 as it was before, instead a bad Mix from all of the newest Betas that i have tested lately, now with severely instability issues and critical errors such as UEFI USB Boot for a Clean WIndows Install.


Some members have noted that using USB 3.0 USB-drives is not working properly with the Flashback port and using a USB 2.0 drive solves that. I did not test that myself because I don't have a USB 3.0 drive. The second issue was drives that has been used for Windows install are not MBR partitioned but are partitioned as GPT which the motherboard does not recognize when using Flashback, but works fine with EZflash, this can be solved by formatting the drive using a utility like Rufus to restore the drive to MBR partitioning table.

I went away from flashing BIOS using EZflash and Flashback like a month ago because I have noticed he same issue as earlier stable settings dose not work properly after flashing a BIOS and back. I don't have a Zenith but a C6H, but have noticed the same issue on my motherboard, especially with memory stability after newer AGESA have been introduced for our motherboards.


----------



## Brain29

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Some members have noted that using USB 3.0 USB-drives is not working properly with the Flashback port and using a USB 2.0 drive solves that. I did not test that myself because I don't have a USB 3.0 drive. The second issue was drives that has been used for Windows install are not MBR partitioned but are partitioned as GPT which the motherboard does not recognize when using Flashback, but works fine with EZflash, this can be solved by formatting the drive using a utility like Rufus to restore the drive to MBR partitioning table.
> 
> I went away from flashing BIOS using EZflash and Flashback like a month ago because I have noticed he same issue as earlier stable settings dose not work properly after flashing a BIOS and back. I don't have a Zenith but a C6H, but have noticed the same issue on my motherboard, especially with memory stability after newer AGESA have been introduced for our motherboards.






I have used a mix of 2.0 and 3.0 "not 1.0"

Windows I have no issue seeing the files

only in the uefi do the drives not appear if connected to the back I/O ports

801 was fine I noticed drives disappearing with 901(with the new AGESA) - they would sometimes be there and sometimes not
//804 was very buggy for me (i jumped back not giving it a chance it could have started there)//<-maybe releated
after loading 901 and noticing half my ram disappeared jumped back to 801 - drives were completely missing from uefi on the back I/O shield loaded every uefi from the start trying to find some start point that could/might reset things to the default problems I had when I first got the board with no luck
the I/O was completely dead do storage devices in UEFI for any version

@keng was nice enough to offer me his walk through (what works for him) in reverting uefi versions cleanly - but nothing seemed to help the issue

when i first received the board after launch the lights worked everything seemed to work except the fans and temp, there was an annoying wifi bug were it would go out every other restart.
but now every uefi version or firmware that comes out it seems something isn't clearing correctly because it adds new problems and you are unable to revert back to just having old problems

as an end user there is nothing I can change or fix


----------



## Kyozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> 
> I have used a mix of 2.0 and 3.0 "not 1.0"
> 
> Windows I have no issue seeing the files
> 
> only in the uefi do the drives not appear if connected to the back I/O ports
> 
> 801 was fine I noticed drives disappearing with 901(with the new AGESA) - they would sometimes be there and sometimes not
> //804 was very buggy for me (i jumped back not giving it a chance it could have started there)//<-maybe releated
> after loading 901 and noticing half my ram disappeared jumped back to 801 - drives were completely missing from uefi on the back I/O shield loaded every uefi from the start trying to find some start point that could/might reset things to the default problems I had when I first got the board with no luck
> the I/O was completely dead do storage devices in UEFI for any version
> 
> @keng was nice enough to offer me his walk through (what works for him) in reverting uefi versions cleanly - but nothing seemed to help the issue
> 
> when i first received the board after launch the lights worked everything seemed to work except the fans and temp, there was an annoying wifi bug were it would go out every other restart.
> but now every uefi version or firmware that comes out it seems something isn't clearing correctly because it adds new problems and you are unable to revert back to just having old problems
> 
> as an end user there is nothing I can change or fix


This is exactly what happened to me. I wonder if we will be able to fix this.


----------



## keng

If you can boot into windows, you could try dumping your UEFI and then looking through it with something like UEFItool/ ami aptio software.


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> If you can boot into windows, you could try dumping your UEFI and then looking through it with something like UEFItool/ ami aptio software.


doesn't it just look like hex code ?


----------



## gupsterg

This morning I used SanDisk Ultra Fit 32GB USB 3.0 stick for flashback. I went from UEFI 0901 to 0801, all ASUS UEFIs.

The stick I only received yesterday, from factory was MBR FAT32 single partition of full capacity.

I went into UEFI, accessed ASUS Overclocking profile menu and saved a txt / CMO file of current settings. *I then did not do load default settings as I would normally do prior to flashback.* I simply held down case power button to switch rig off. I then pressed Flashback button on rear IO, as usual process began.






No settings were retained.

USB 3.0 32GB flash stick worked just like the 2 previously stated USB 2.0 16GB sticks. I will try another USB 3.0 stick at some point and report back.

Now I have just flashed UEFI 0901 and loaded the profile I was on using ASUS Overclocking profile menu/CMO file. Just checking stability that I still maintain what I had prior to this "testing".

My post is in no way meant to contradict others having issues, just to give balance that all are not in same boat. I do not envy ASUS support staff to resolve these issues, as I for certain can not replicate the issue so far







.


----------



## Brain29

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> This morning I used SanDisk Ultra Fit 32GB USB 3.0 stick for flashback. I went from UEFI 0901 to 0801, all ASUS UEFIs.
> 
> The stick I only received yesterday, from factory was MBR FAT32 single partition of full capacity.
> 
> I went into UEFI, accessed ASUS Overclocking profile menu and saved a txt / CMO file of current settings. *I then did not do load default settings as I would normally do prior to flashback.* I simply held down case power button to switch rig off. I then pressed Flashback button on rear IO, as usual process began.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No settings were retained.
> 
> USB 3.0 32GB flash stick worked just like the 2 previously stated USB 2.0 16GB sticks. I will try another USB 3.0 stick at some point and report back.
> 
> Now I have just flashed UEFI 0901 and loaded the profile I was on using ASUS Overclocking profile menu/CMO file. Just checking stability that I still maintain what I had prior to this "testing".
> 
> My post is in no way meant to contradict others having issues, just to give balance that all are not in same boat. I do not envy ASUS support staff to resolve these issues, as I for certain can not replicate the issue so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .






I'll trade you boards









I really hope my uefi wasn't corrupted along the way - but the way issues dont go away by changing uefi's to previous ones scares me

just a heads up the main place I also look is in the ez flash manager where it list drives as f0:blah f1:blah f2:blah f3:blah ect

because you can use the flashback button I don't think you have the problem

I also get an error everytime I boot saying "do not power off flashing LED .. blah something something" also started after jumping to 901 from 801


----------



## gupsterg

Regarding trade I have no issue doing that. Just so you can assess if it's viable I'm in the UK. My only stipulations would be:-

i) I keep accessories, as would you of yours.
ii) I would want the retail box and I would send mine in it's.
iii) Carriage would be your cost.

PM if you wanna take up offer.

The message you have I have not seen, regardless if I go forward or backward UEFI versions. Usually when I change between UEFI it will be a very slow post, with no display output, OLED is flipping through codes at the time never really taken much note which ones. I have on C6H seen a message of "Do not power off ...." when updates to onboard chips of mobo are done, are you able to share main page like below for comparing?



Only time I have taken note of OLED codes was prior to UEFI 0801-SP42M. Any UEFI used to have rare intermittent post errors on 3333MHz/3466MHz. After UEFI 0801-SP42M 3333MHz Fast has been sweet, I have not pushed for 3466MHz as when I tested that on C6H vs 3333MHz Fast there was nothing between the 2 to really make me wanna vie for it. I had also had 3500MHz Memtest/GSAT stable and 3600MHz bench stable on C6H with same RAM I use on ZE, again nothing to write home about vs 3333MHz Fast IMO.

Flashback is a onboard ISP/SPI flash tool. So literally it is like using a external flash tool to flash bios chip, this is why I use it on M7R/C6H/ZE.

So far rig is benching as I would expect, after this mornings flash to 0801 from 0901 and back again to 0901. I am on a profile saved from 0901 prior to flash to 0801. Now doing stability testing.


----------



## keng

You guys are comical.
Everyone laughed at my UEFI rant like 2 weeks ago calling me crazy, suggesting tinfoil hats...

I have looked through UEFI thoroughly and something is def not adding up. Somehow, UEFI gets "corrupted" or "backed up" or whatever the lingo even if your PC is not running, which is kind of messed up. This is why it is really important to have your hard-drive/battery completely out and minimize the amount of devices with their own firmwares such as graphics cards etc. This will happening over and over

as a last resort: try disabling recovery i.e. bcdedit /set recoveryenabled No -> this prevents windows from restoring EFIs if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Brain29

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Regarding trade I have no issue doing that. Just so you can assess if it's viable I'm in the UK. My only stipulations would be:-
> 
> i) I keep accessories, as would you of yours.
> ii) I would want the retail box and I would send mine in it's.
> iii) Carriage would be your cost.
> 
> PM if you wanna take up offer.
> 
> The message you have I have not seen, regardless if I go forward or backward UEFI versions. Usually when I change between UEFI it will be a very slow post, with no display output, OLED is flipping through codes at the time never really taken much note which ones. I have on C6H seen a message of "Do not power off ...." when updates to onboard chips of mobo are done, are you able to share main page like below for comparing?
> 
> 
> 
> Only time I have taken note of OLED codes was prior to UEFI 0801-SP42M. Any UEFI used to have rare intermittent post errors on 3333MHz/3466MHz. After UEFI 0801-SP42M 3333MHz Fast has been sweet, I have not pushed for 3466MHz as when I tested that on C6H vs 3333MHz Fast there was nothing between the 2 to really make me wanna vie for it. I had also had 3500MHz Memtest/GSAT stable and 3600MHz bench stable on C6H with same RAM I use on ZE, again nothing to write home about vs 3333MHz Fast IMO.
> 
> Flashback is a onboard ISP/SPI flash tool. So literally it is like using a external flash tool to flash bios chip, this is why I use it on M7R/C6H/ZE.
> 
> So far rig is benching as I would expect, after this mornings flash to 0801 from 0901 and back again to 0901. I am on a profile saved from 0901 prior to flash to 0801. Now doing stability testing.






I was joking about trading I live 20 min from the Fremont Asus office if anything I would drive my computer there and be like hey this doesn't look right (but im not sure if that office has people who can work on it or if there just sales managers







online it just looks like a giant warehouse )

and based on your setting image numbers my board is somehow screwed I have missing numbers and no way to add them.
 (if you look at the original image I made for 901 I have missing version number for LED1 no telling what else is missing







) yes I have loaded every firmware version on this thread and tried it twice they all say I already have it loaded

@keng no one thinks your crazy, just very passionate - you were very help full your "zenith doesn't suck" form with me thank you


----------



## gupsterg

@Brain29

NP







.

Seems like at least you now have something to go on regarding what maybe an issue with board, perhaps. Below is main page from 0601, 0046, 0603, 0801 and again 0901.



I have never used Q-Fan "tuning", as said before in another post and as said before min 20% PWM is low enough for me. Will plan to try Q-Fan "tuning" ASAP, so far manual set profiles have been spot on for me anyhow.

This is how solid the board is for me although.



BTW Happy New Year!







and hope in the new year your TR/ZE is as sound as it has been for me







.


----------



## Brain29

@gupsterg

yeah i have to use qfan by default all the fans on my board are stuck at max

after using qfan I can change the min power to 30 - 60% (its complete crap the % is always different )

I wouldn't care if I could override the min power% but its fixed to what ever qfan determines - one of the dumbest rules I could ever think of writing if i was a programmer trying to give users manual control

but fans are the least of worries these alpha uefi and firmware builds and slowly bricking my board it seems

HAPPY NEW YEARS !!







I started drinking at noon !


----------



## gupsterg

Sweet, enjoying a wee dram here too














.

I have never ran Q-Fan tuning on M7R/C6H/ZE. All of them have allowed min 20% on manual profile, I use PWM mode.

If you do CMOSCLR and then use section Monitor > Q-Fan Configuration and set a header as you need can you not have 20% as min PWM?

I use 4in1 PWM molex powered cables on CHA_FAN1 and CHA_FAN2 to make the 3x AC F12 fans per rad. Then HAMP is used for EK D5 PWM. Below is example:-



By my post I do not mean to say Q-Fan tuning should not be functioning as it should, it's just a feature I never use like say "auto OC", etc.

*** edit ***

1st run of Q-Fan tuning on left and 2nd right.



I use CPU_FAN header for a Be Quiet 140mm fan as exhaust on case, as it's only 1K RPM and low noise I set it usually to 100% for all temps in manual profile. As said before CHA_FAN1/2 is rad fans and HAMP as water pump. Dunno why EXT1 when not even used/disabled by me in UEFI got Q-Fan tuning done







.


----------



## Brain29

@gupsterg

no I don't get close to the low numbers you have at all -- if you look at the image I linked 2-3 posts back

The one with the fan curves were the fan curves start is the min power % I can set

all my fans are the same I have Noctua NF-F12-3000 PWM 120mm

each header curve gives me a new random issue one is able to go 5%

Chassis fan 1 min is stuck at 84
ext fan stuck at 38
ext fan 2 stuck at 5
ext fan 3 stuck at 37

when I boot from default it says 20% and 60% .. but the power sent to my fans is 100%

If i tweek the settings without qfan I get worse % power

this has been an issue since I bought the board I was hoping the new 804 - 902 would fix it because they added fan fixes in the read me - but it kind of got worse from 801 in terms of power%

PWM and DC gives me diffrent min % but not that much from each other

I have an old asus P8P67 DELUXE [email protected] and its flawless - its software quality really puts this current board to shame

I have 2 3x120 rads to a d5 pump to my xspc block - I have an old fan controler from my old computer that this one is replacing but no room for it in my case so I would like to get rid of it. One of the reasons why I bought this board was the fan ext card I thought to myself well since they added that Asus must care about there product and fans a bit more then the competition









I have a few sata and m.2 drives sitting in a box waiting to be installed with raid 0 but I dont feel like going through the hassel if every week I have to re build it
(my server_nas will create an image of my computer each day before someone freeks seeing raid 0)
I do allot of short day renders for my work so Im extra frustrated with this boards quality since launch since instead of working I am trouble shooting it half the time


----------



## gupsterg

Yes I viewed the Q-Fan tuning screenshots you uploaded before







. That's why I did a test on mine







.

Yes my 1st "tuning" run was good but 2nd not really IMO







. So it is a "hit'n'miss" feature







. But as said before I don't use it and just set manual profiles for headers I use.

Odd your fans go to 100% even when you have lower PWM set as stated.

Just like I posted my main FW page in earlier post and we noted an EC FW label missing on your board, can you state:-

i) what headers you use?
ii) how many fans per header?
iii) do you use a cable to share PWM to fans? is it molex powered?

Perhaps with extra detail "we" can see something/aid Elmor & team to sort issue.


----------



## Brain29

headers :
Chassis fan 1
ext fan 1 - has a molex splitter up to 8 but has 6 populated
ext fan 2
ext fan 3

this is an old post were I first started having issues - noticed the first issues with 305 (not sure I used 211 beyond first boot) until 804 PWM and DC settings were a big problem If you had the wrong one upon boot the header fans would just disappear -- it was 50/50 sometimes uefi would not have them other times uefi would see them but aisuit wouldn't
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?96183-Fanxpert-unable-to-see-fans-if-set-in-bios&p=675871#post675871

I really think trouble shooting this stuff is kind of mute though without me being able to get clean flash and firmware going - for all i know it was fixed and i am unable to use it


----------



## Kyozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> headers :
> Chassis fan 1
> ext fan 1 - has a molex splitter up to 8 but has 6 populated
> ext fan 2
> ext fan 3
> 
> this is an old post were I first started having issues - noticed the first issues with 305 (not sure I used 211 beyond first boot) until 804 PWM and DC settings were a big problem If you had the wrong one upon boot the header fans would just disappear -- it was 50/50 sometimes uefi would not have them other times uefi would see them but aisuit wouldn't
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?96183-Fanxpert-unable-to-see-fans-if-set-in-bios&p=675871#post675871
> 
> I really think trouble shooting this stuff is kind of mute though without me being able to get clean flash and firmware going - for all i know it was fixed and i am unable to use it


Brain29, another find on what happened today while i was trying to make a Clean Install of Windows 10.

While trying to make the UEFI USB Boot, It appeared on my Screen:

>>BOOTMGR image is corrupt. The System cannot boot. <<

This was done utilizing the Windows Media Creation Tool that have always worked for me. Also tried Rufus with a Windows 10 PRO Updated ISO, and my ROG Logo while loading the UEFI went crazy and glitched and right after "Loading" the W10 Install Front Page the Screen went Blue and stayed like that until i got tired of waiting and reset the System.

I suspect this must have a connection to what is happening with our USB Flashback issue. On the meantime i am still unable to do a Clean Install of Windows nor able to Flash a Clean BIOS on this Motherboard.


----------



## keng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> Brain29, another find on what happened today while i was trying to make a Clean Install of Windows 10.
> 
> While trying to make the UEFI USB Boot, It appeared on my Screen:
> 
> >>BOOTMGR image is corrupt. The System cannot boot. <<
> 
> This was done utilizing the Windows Media Creation Tool that have always worked for me. Also tried Rufus with a Windows 10 PRO Updated ISO, and my ROG Logo while loading the UEFI went crazy and glitched and right after "Loading" the W10 Install Front Page the Screen went Blue and stayed like that until i got tired of waiting and reset the System.
> 
> I suspect this must have a connection to what is happening with our USB Flashback issue. On the meantime i am still unable to do a Clean Install of Windows nor able to Flash a Clean BIOS on this Motherboard.


yup, I've been there as well, cause was overclocking+me messing with UEFI+win10 recovery/memtest etc nonsense..

Boot repair to the rescue!

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair

Essentially it is Linux on a stick (Leee..nux? but but I have a mouse and like blue screens? Don't worry it is just like windows, stuff to click, etc, except it is faster, free and it is no longer the domain of the shut-ins, they have moved over to 4chan and reddit







) , pop it in ,you will be able to access your HD and change various boot config settings and their boot help troubleshooter automatically works well. As a side note, still might not work, but at least this way you can change your windows installation/boot details without having to create a new partition.

Go, go learn about the wonderful world of UEFI, windows and how yet again, open source saves the day (to be fair, the day would not have been messed up if you just could accept running your expensive hardware at stock configuration, but this is why you have diagnosis of terminal overclocker









edit: Oh and then, nuke windows 10, remove it, clean install linux, ubuntu is popular, then get virtual machines going and that way you can have the best of both worlds and running simultaneously. That way you can have windows for anything you need like ms apps you need or adobe stuff, or whatever. Also, that way you can run win7 as opposed the crap that is win10


----------



## Brain29

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> Brain29, another find on what happened today while i was trying to make a Clean Install of Windows 10.
> 
> While trying to make the UEFI USB Boot, It appeared on my Screen:
> 
> >>BOOTMGR image is corrupt. The System cannot boot. <<
> 
> This was done utilizing the Windows Media Creation Tool that have always worked for me. Also tried Rufus with a Windows 10 PRO Updated ISO, and my ROG Logo while loading the UEFI went crazy and glitched and right after "Loading" the W10 Install Front Page the Screen went Blue and stayed like that until i got tired of waiting and reset the System.
> 
> I suspect this must have a connection to what is happening with our USB Flashback issue. On the meantime i am still unable to do a Clean Install of Windows nor able to Flash a Clean BIOS on this Motherboard.






the USB had a bad bootmgr image error or windows??

thanks for the heads up ** double checks my backup server logs currently expecting a digital atomic bomb anytime









a few days ago I loaded a fresh windows 10 with a different drive didn't notice a difference (pre 902)


----------



## Kyozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> 
> the USB had a bad bootmgr image error or windows??
> 
> thanks for the heads up ** double checks my backup server logs currently expecting a digital atomic bomb anytime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few days ago I loaded a fresh windows 10 with a different drive didn't notice a difference (pre 902)


The USB has that BOOTMGR Image Error. The Current WIndows i have installed works just fine. However Media Creation Tool, or the Rufus + Windows 10 PRO ISO, any of the two procedures that usually works fine for most people, is not working on me and giving this BOOTMGR Error when trying to Boot with the USB with the Non-UEFI Mode. With the UEFI Mode the Screen goes Black and nothing happens at all.


----------



## Brain29

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyozon*
> 
> The USB has that BOOTMGR Image Error. The Current WIndows i have installed works just fine. However Media Creation Tool, or the Rufus + Windows 10 PRO ISO, any of the two procedures that usually works fine for most people, is not working on me and giving this BOOTMGR Error when trying to Boot with the USB with the Non-UEFI Mode. With the UEFI Mode the Screen goes Black and nothing happens at all.






Why are you using rufus or another tool to create the usb instead of just using the ISO from the windows 10 creation page?
*just wondering


----------



## gupsterg

@Brain29

Rufus allows you to create bootable UEFI USB Win10 install, so if you have CSM: Off / "pure UEFI" environment it will work. For example sometimes Win10 pre purchased on USB key may not be using GPT/EFI, etc.

If use lower number of fans on Ext1 any difference on your fan issue?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yangpingmi*
> 
> Can not
> 
> 4266C19 memory can not be stable 3200 frequency, memtest a lot of mistakes。3200c14 memory can be memtest


UEFI 0901, [email protected]







The Stilt







preset. I'm using HCI Memtest v6.0, this has differing metric of % over time (see release notes here).



I had to increase SOC from 1.05V to 1.075V for RB stress mode to work. Forgot about shut rig off last night after test and it also idled without issue for 8hrs+







.



ProcODT [Auto] was being set as 60Ω, then I was also using CAD Bus 30Ω, 30Ω, 30Ω, 30Ω, VDIMM: 1.39V. Other uses/gaming non issue so far, going for some Y-Crunching/[email protected]/Bionic soon.


----------



## Brain29

@gupsterg

removing the fan splitter fix the issue? no

removing the fan ext card fix the issue? no

have I tried other pwm fans? yes corsair, thermaltake, coolermaster - they all experienced the same issue


----------



## nycgtr

Anyone doing watercooling with this board, it is beyond disappointing that a board with so much watercooling support has such a crappy fan control software. Started using an aquaero and I will never look back. I use to buy asus boards for the fan control alone but moving forward as long as a board has good vrms it's got my money. Looking at you asrock.


----------



## gupsterg

@Brain29

Cheers for info







. I asked if you had used lower number of fans on EXT1, just to rule out if board is having an issue with too many fans on a single header. AFAIK/read in a past thread normally you can get away with upto 7 before PWM signal gets degraded. Aware you only have six on EXT1, but just wanted to ask if lowering count sorts it or not.

@nycgtr

Regarding fan control when on WC non issue here with ZE TBH and has been since early UEFI. Only exception has been 2-3 times when SuperIO crapped out and 2 of those times I was aiming to induce issue by using AIDA64. In previous post the board had been powered for over 24hrs.


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Anyone doing watercooling with this board, it is beyond disappointing that a board with so much watercooling support has such a crappy fan control software. Started using an aquaero and I will never look back. I use to buy asus boards for the fan control alone but moving forward as long as a board has good vrms it's got my money. Looking at you asrock.


I am using it reluctantly at times

I think everyone is disappointed this far out

The board even has connectors that have nothing designed to work with it. *** WB_sensor

Whats even more annoying is I have all the water sensors plugged in but I can't monitor them

no oled control

cant load aisuit or it bluescreens my system or takes over my uefi overclock settings

... cheers


----------



## gupsterg

@yangpingmi

Y-Cruncher ~1hr and counting.



3466MHz







The Stilt







preset. After a bit of fiddling with ProcODT [Auto] (60Ω) and 68.6Ω, I found 53.3Ω with SOC 1.075V VDIMM 1.39V is sound for Y-Cruncher. Will aim to rerun other testing to confirm.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> I am using it reluctantly at times
> 
> I think everyone is disappointed this far out
> 
> The board even has connectors that have nothing designed to work with it. *** WB_sensor
> 
> Whats even more annoying is I have all the water sensors plugged in but I can't monitor them
> 
> no oled control
> 
> cant load aisuit or it bluescreens my system or takes over my uefi overclock settings
> 
> ... cheers


Use the very first version of aisuite on the usb that came with the mobo. Every other version is messed up. This will probably be my last asus board. After having bought about 25 of them


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Use the very first version of aisuite on the usb that came with the mobo. Every other version is messed up. This will probably be my last asus board. After having bought about 25 of them


I bought 453 boards last month (not TR)


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @brain29
> 
> Cheers for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I asked if you had used lower number of fans on EXT1, just to rule out if board is having an issue with too many fans on a single header. AFAIK/read in a past thread normally you can get away with upto 7 before PWM signal gets degraded. Aware you only have six on EXT1, but just wanted to ask if lowering count sorts it or not.
> 
> @nycgtr
> 
> Regarding fan control when on WC non issue here with ZE TBH and has been since early UEFI. Only exception has been 2-3 times when SuperIO crapped out and 2 of those times I was aiming to induce issue by using AIDA64. In previous post the board had been powered for over 24hrs.


The problem I have is the bios is not granular enough with the by sensor control. AIsuite is however, it either doesn't spin the fan up as it should or it spins the fans up and then it gets stuck at max speed. I've had this problem is day 1 thru every uefi. Since they never updated AIsuite to work with hpet disabled. The one patched version did nothing but mess up the os, something multiple users have already mentioned.


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @yangpingmi
> 
> Y-Cruncher ~1hr and counting.
> 
> 
> 
> 3466MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preset. After a bit of fiddling with ProcODT [Auto] (60Ω) and 68.6Ω, I found 53.3Ω with SOC 1.075V VDIMM 1.39V is sound for Y-Cruncher. Will aim to rerun other testing to confirm.


What program do you find the hardest on the SOC? I'm starting to realize only running HCI or stressapptest is not nearly enough to confirm memory stability. I passed 8 hours of stressapptest at 3600MHz but fails in 5 mins on P95 blend. I kinda want an alternative to P95 since it doesn't have a time limit and I want to keep my tests consistent. I'll try y-cruncher.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> The problem I have is the bios is not granular enough with the by sensor control. AIsuite is however, it either doesn't spin the fan up as it should or it spins the fans up and then it gets stuck at max speed. I've had this problem is day 1 thru every uefi. Since they never updated AIsuite to work with hpet disabled. The one patched version did nothing but mess up the os, something multiple users have already mentioned.


I don't use AiSuite, not even in the past with ASUS boards. TBH I use no apps from ASUS and usually avoid drivers from ASUS site, unless forced if x manufacturer of x item on board does not provide them.

Perhaps I'm just happy setting things in UEFI for an OC. Perhaps I prefer other monitoring apps. Dunno really why, perhaps could be I just think some of the ASUS apps are bloat, don't uninstall properly and at times can be PITA to install/run, etc, etc.

So I'll take HWINFO and other FOC great lightweight apps







.

The profile I have in UEFI is silent/quiet at idle/low loads and get's aggressive when under load, but is no way 100% PWM to fans/pump. So I see no issue with it. T_Sensor1/2 has worked for cooling profile. Gonna tinker a bit more with 3466MHz on 0901, then will try the W_IN/OUT headers.

Currently the only feature I have on my wish list for ZE UEFI is a system shutdown setting based on x temp from x sensor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> What program do you find the hardest on the SOC? I'm starting to realize only running HCI or stressapptest is not nearly enough to confirm memory stability. I passed 8 hours of stressapptest at 3600MHz but fails in 5 mins on P95 blend. I kinda want an alternative to P95 since it doesn't have a time limit and I want to keep my tests consistent. I'll try y-cruncher.


I agree, passing HCI/GSAT is easier than a CPU/RAM oriented test like P95/Y-Cruncher. But I still do RAM only tests as in the past I have seen CPU/RAM tests pass but HCI/GSAT pick up errors. So really no short cut if your after best stability.

Tuning is getting to know the CPU/setup IMO.

Same board (C6H) / RAM (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ) but differing Ryzen CPUs behaved differently to a "load". So if you wanna speed up "tuning" aim for what kills a profile quickest and other "loads" will fall in place with no/minor tweaking.

For example one CPU on high RAM MHz caved on GSAT, but not HCI and another vice versa. Then encoding with x264 could kill an OC profile on one CPU but not another.

I do believe now UEFI is better on ZE than early ones. I had issues with 3333/3466 some months back, so sometime it is just a case of waiting for better UEFI. I also had this occur on C6H, early on it sucked, then later it excelled IMO.

Getting on to 2hrs now.



*** edit ***

Just in case anyone is thinking:-

i) My OLED is not matching tDIE/CPU sensor under ASUZ ZE in HWINFO.
ii) The fans are spinning out of control and I've adjusted HWINFO to show lower revs, etc, etc.

Here is 



 of 3466MHz







The Stilt







preset, now ~2.66hrs of Y-Crunching. The rustling, etc at beginning/end of video is me hitting the xmas tree.

*** edit2 ***

~6hrs and going.



*** edit3 ***

~8hrs and gong.


----------



## tcoreprime

@gupsterg

Looking good and hopeful. Lets hope this is a turning point, and if then everyone can get past half bricked bios' and faulty flashing and what not.. that maybe we can turn things around.

I do wonder, though that now you posted some "if you are thinking" things....
one thing in particular, since you have shown and said now that you have only been testing with 16gb of RAM.... looking like you are only running 2 sticks.. in dual channel..
what about everything you are doing but in quad? either... 4x4 to keep it at 16.. but else.. 8x4 for at least 32gig?....
If the whole idea for threadripper with ram was to have proper quad channel support... and with all the 3600+ advertising.. and.. so far.. tons of issues with it.. and here you are getting what seems to be stable at 3466 (which iv tried myself with 8x4 32gb and i either have system instability overtime and/or memory errors, although i have not done as extensive testing as you), but with these tests only in dual channel, what does that really mean for the platform and for the bios/uefi updates?

Im not trying to discount any of the work so far, but the tests that would really count is at least 4 stick quad channel, as we already know there is issues with 8 stick quad when it comes to max speed+stability.

Also.. since you mentioned your OLED not matching tdie - my OLED does now. For a long while .. it would match.. then just.. hang.. and not change after a certain time after initial boot.... now.. at least since i mucked with trying to get 0901 to work.. my OLED actually keeps pace with the tdie temp, doesnt "hang" (even after days of uptime) and otherwise has been working. I get lower than expected fan speeds still, like others have reported.. but my fans do change speed.. just.. not to the speed/percent that i really want. I have 2400rpm fans (corsair ML series) and.. even when i force set 100%.. they only go.. 1800/1900. (again this is since 0801 to 0901 only , as i changed out TO these fans about a month ago now from the stock fans that came with the case that were only 1000rpm fans max).

****

So iv had my share of issues with this build.. but not to the extent of some on the forums.
At current iv been able to have more than 14day uptime since going to 0901 running cpu @ 3700 locked, ram now at 3200-c14 (the Stilt's safe 3200 setup, which was still faster than what i had been testing), seems P95 stable at least for the first couple hours (havnt bothered running an all night-er, only for couple hours at a time), and at least can now come back to my machine and not have it either bsod or spontaneously reboot overnight for no damn reason.


----------



## gupsterg

I was hesitant to post a video or some screenies at higher speed, due to lack or RAM GB, but as there seems to be lack of positivity recently in thread concerning ZE I did so. I agree 2x 8GB / dual channel is not even close to what the usual buyer/user of this platform would use IMO. Currently it is all I have







, I have been after extra RAM, just been so eye wateringly expensive that I just can not bring myself to buy it. I do believe 4x 8GB (SS/SR) quad channel should be attainable at higher speed and decent timings. I have also been eyeing up NVMe, but other commitments have forced me not to purchase.

My OLED matches perfectly, it's a non issue, I think near the end of video it is matching HWiNFO, beginning I was too slow. My fans are Arctic Cooling F12 PWM on rads, they will reach 100% if I set profile as such, IIRC I use max as 80% though. I'll dump settings txt in a bit and post.



*** edit ***


Spoiler: Ended test









Spoiler: Let it idle for a bit. Fans, etc rolled down







Settings txt, CPU_FAN used for Be Quiet 1K 140mm as exhaust for case, hence set to 100%. CHA_FAN1/2 used for AC F12 and HAMP is pump.

0901_3466S_setting.txt 24k .txt file


----------



## nycgtr

Anyone ever get the bitspower monoblock. I was going to get one but then didn't follow thru as I had too many blocks for this platform lol.


----------



## gupsterg

P95 v29.4B5 (Custom 8K 4096K 13000MB) fell apart quite quick even though profile had HCI Memtest, RealBench and Y-Cruncher under it's belt. I knocked up SOC from 1.075V in UEFI to 1.087V and VDIMM/VBOOT from 1.390V to 1.395V.


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> P95 v29.4B5 (Custom 8K 4096K 13000MB) fell apart quite quick even though profile had HCI Memtest, RealBench and Y-Cruncher under it's belt. I knocked up SOC from 1.075V in UEFI to 1.087V and VDIMM/VBOOT from 1.390V to 1.395V.


OK this confirms my assumption of P95 being insane.


----------



## gupsterg

Pretty much <3min I started losing threads in P95







, but Y-Cruncher was non issue. Y-Cruncher had higher temps/watts, etc. IMO it's how differing apps use CPU differently that has made profile fall flat.

In the past on Ryzen/C6H, I had a profile with various apps loading it on a 36hrs+ continuous run pass, then at idle/light loads like web/office, etc I had issues. So even checking idling/low loads usage is a good idea IMO.

*** edit ***

~3.5hrs and going.



I am sorta "poking" rig by inserting USB sticks and copying small files, etc. So far all AOK, due to P95 running/RAM usage yeah rig is slugish to open/close explorer, etc, but still working. Mouse pointer smooth, etc.


----------



## tcoreprime

Yea.. totally my experience so far with mine.

Like i said before.. prior to 0901.. using what i thought was fairly conservative Ram settings.. the system was not long term stable.. I would be remoted into it remotely.. and.. it would drop and reboot.. cause it acted like someone just walked up and hit the reset (yea was remote connected, but no one would have been at home at the time), and not a power or anything.. .. Or it would BSOD and reboot.
Drove me NUTS for .. almost 2months doing that occasionally. It would pass memtest booted from USB, it would seemingly pass most p95 tests .. but then.. do this reboot/bsod crap, even in the middle of the night when its cool and low power usage, and nothing in the logs saying anything was wrong.. just bonkers.

That was mostly with trying to run @ 3333 c15, or 3466 c16, etc. Hell it even was even doing it at 3200 c14 and c15 and c16.. even on 0901.. until I gave in and tried one of the Stilt 3200 presets.. then.. iv had.. 14+ day uptime.... almost like that... im like.... what in the hell is going on!?. And it was mostly tighter timings than what i was trying which confused the hell out of me.

Seems like how ever ryzen/threadripper talks to the ram ( and how it internally uses ram specs inside the die's) what we have as spec means nothing to AMD. Here I was hoping Ram was Ram.. and thought companies selling intel and amd specific ram kits was just marketing BS.. but.. maybe there is actual legit proof for it now?...

I might get adventurous later this weekend and try the 3333 or 3466 again with some of the timings listed in the last few pages and let it run to see what happens. I know P95 is on the more extreme end of "stability testing".. but i was always content when i could pass at least 1-2 hrs of that and not get errors, and i havnt been able to do that with 3333 or 3466 with the actual listed SPD info on the sticks i have, but maybe il try the c15 and just for-go p95 and see what happens. (the 3600cl16 ram i have doesnt list 3333 on its SPD, but it lists 3400/3466/3600 all at cl16 with some variance on tras and trc, and so far none of it has ever been what I thought was stable.. but then if tighter c15 timings work.. then.. hey.. great.)


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Anyone ever get the bitspower monoblock. I was going to get one but then didn't follow thru as I had too many blocks for this platform lol.


I think you were the guinea pig for most of the blocks


----------



## Bartouille

3333mhz looking solid so far.









(lol forgot to show memory speed)


----------



## RuhaiHu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Anyone ever get the bitspower monoblock. I was going to get one but then didn't follow thru as I had too many blocks for this platform lol.


I am tempted to get it but I would also have to purchase all the other equipment needed atm, radiators, fittings, tubing, etc. need to figure out what over kill of radiator setup I need to survive summer.

I asked if anyone had one and tested it few pages back.

Someone said they had and it performed worse than the EK one. Though I do not believe they provide what setup they had for cooling radiators, other components etc.

Still tempted. Also seems that http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-monoblock-asx399ze-rgb-nickel.html#Specifications has it in stock still.


----------



## VileLasagna

Honestly, now that Watercool got some VRM blocks out, I'm pretty happy I trusted them and went with a Raystorm instead. Can't wait to get back home, missus says VRM block is there, and all the rest of the stuff I'm missing should be (finally) on it's way. Silver lining detected


----------



## RuhaiHu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VileLasagna*
> 
> Honestly, now that Watercool got some VRM blocks out, I'm pretty happy I trusted them and went with a Raystorm instead. Can't wait to get back home, missus says VRM block is there, and all the rest of the stuff I'm missing should be (finally) on it's way. Silver lining detected


Let us know of course how that performs once you get the chance.


----------



## gupsterg

@tcoreprime

IMO 3333MHz is sweet spot for me on Ryzen/TR, allows lower SOC/VDIMM and with tight timings, beats or matches 3466MHz The Stilt preset for performance.

Thanks for info that you also found idle/low loads can freak rig even though stability testing passed. I was on 3200MHz Fast timings prior to 0801-SP42M, seems now though 3333MHz Fast is sweet and even 3466MHz is showing no post issues, etc.

@Bartouille

Sweet







.

My P95 testing is flawed







. If you see the physical memory it will show 8GB







, must have been a training issue resulting in 1/2 the RAM being "hardware reserved"







. I noticed this morning







, rig did run ~14hrs







.



Double checked HCI Memtest, 2x RB runs and Y-Cruncher, they were 16GB. Here is fresh P95, again SOC 1.087V VDIMM 1.395 ProcODT 53.3 CAD Bus 30 30 30 30.


----------



## Follo

Hi,

can somebody tell me if the Bios 0902 which is listed here, is the same version like on the official Homepage? Because they have different changelogs.

*Thread changelog (Link to bios is dead):*

Latest Beta BIOS: (0902) Reverted To Prior AGESA 1.0.0.3
Changes:
- 1DPC SR Hynix M-die issue fixed (not related to AGESA version)
- No DRAM Channel dropping (AGESA related)

*Official Asus support page changelog:*

Version 0902
2017/12/274.97 MBytes
ROG ZENITH EXTREME BIOS 0902
1. Update RAID driver supporting NVMe RAID
2. Improve memory compatibility
3. Fix fan caliberation error issue"

Maybe @ENTERPRISE or @elmor can help. Thx


----------



## The L33t

Same bios. ASUS never changes bios once they have a release number. If any changes occur version is always changed.

If in doubt only thing you have to do is a md5checksum on both and compare. Will be the same.

This differences in the chance log would have to be only "cosmetic" and less technical to the general public. M-die means nothing to the general public so.. improvement in memory compatibility does the trick.

And the changelog on released versions (website) reflect the changes from previous versions on the website. We get several bios in between and the changes mentioned here by @elmor may only say what is different from our standpoint and not from last public release.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I have been on contact with elmor and have a status update on what bugs have been fixed, what remain and whats needs further clarification. I will be posting this up later.


----------



## bummerboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> I have been on contact with elmor and have a status update on what bugs have been fixed, what remain and whats needs further clarification. I will be posting this up later.


eagerly awaiting.. it's coming to 4 months already

oh another note... only managed 8 days stable, bsod a day after i posted previously. sigh.


----------



## BNEA02

#metoo


----------



## st4v0

Why is this motherboard still on a such an old agesa version even though its gone through so many bios updates,Is 1006-1007 only for Ryzen chips and not for threadripper yet??


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st4v0*
> 
> Why is this motherboard still on a such an old agesa version even though its gone through so many bios updates,Is 1006-1007 only for Ryzen chips and not for threadripper yet??


The new AGESA seems to have played havoc with the Asus BIOS as far as the problems that have occured and the feedback from elmor. The new AGESA will likely be ununsed again in future revisions until it has been rectified as it is too unstable for a release BIOS.


----------



## st4v0

Should I be on 902 and not 901 then?


----------



## bummerboy

speak of the devil

and this is with memtest passing multiple runs
sigh


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Updated OP to show which bugs are fixed, which are still pending and ones that cannot be reproduced. Please see drop downs to see comments by @elmor

http://www.overclock.net/t/1642825/asus-x399-the-rog-zenith-extreme-a-complaint-bug-tracking-thread/0_50


----------



## bummerboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Updated OP to show which bugs are fixed, which are still pending and ones that cannot be reproduced. Please see drop downs to see comments by @elmor
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1642825/asus-x399-the-rog-zenith-extreme-a-complaint-bug-tracking-thread/0_50


really appreciate what you are doing here @ENTERPRISE


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bummerboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Updated OP to show which bugs are fixed, which are still pending and ones that cannot be reproduced. Please see drop downs to see comments by @elmor
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1642825/asus-x399-the-rog-zenith-extreme-a-complaint-bug-tracking-thread/0_50
> 
> 
> 
> really appreciate what you are doing here @ENTERPRISE
Click to expand...

No problem, glad to help things a long, especially as I am in the same boat !


----------



## tcoreprime

@bummerboy

Yea your BSOD certainly is another example pointing to memory instability, regardless of tests/benchmarks. Thats pretty much what i was getting off and on for the past 3mo.

So.. wondering something, pulling from your previous posts, you still running this?

0901
3200-16-18-18-18-38-56 1T
CPU stock mutli and volt settings
VDDSOC 1.0675

granted i have gskill's with samsung rather than hynix... but im wondering had you messed with trying the "safe 3200" preset in the bios? (and keeping vddsoc around 1.08 to 1.10 < at least thats about where mine seems to like to be) I know its technically tagged for samsung, but was just curious if you had any luck with that at all.

Just not sure how tolerant hynix chips will be with the lower 3200 timings from the safe preset.
Maybe grab the 3333 or 3466 ones but then force set down to 3200 to test? Sounds like you have been dealing and tweaking with your sys setup a lot over time too.


----------



## VileLasagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuhaiHu*
> 
> Let us know of course how that performs once you get the chance.


It's here. Posted a couple pics on the Heatkiller thread. Got word yesterday that my retailer FINALLY has all the XSPC parts I was waiting for in hand, so I should be getting them by monday and putting this PC together hopefully throughout next week.

In terms of performance, honestly I'm not sure there'll be much to tell. VRM will be watercooled, so it won't fry. That's pretty much guaranteed. But I'll throw some numbers in. It's also not going to be as stressed as most of the folks here since I went with a 1920 rather than a 1950 (it was already overkill enough and I just could not justify or afford the extra NZD300, also hoping it clocks slightly better with a few less cores to manage). So as much as I'll be pushing it, With a Raystorm, a quad RX and a bunch of Gentle Typhoons, I think that loop will be pretty cool. But sure, expect numbers and pics =P


----------



## gupsterg

For members with Hynix AFR / MFR 1 DPC SR wanting some timings by







The Stilt







, they are in OP of Ryzen Essential Info thread and C6H OC thread. Will aim to add link in OP here ASAP.

*** edit ***

@Bartouille

I believe training issues leading to occasional 1/2 RAM being hardware reserved has been solved and P95 stability. Will post final settings, currently 5hrs stable in P95 on 3466MHz







The Stilt







preset.


----------



## bummerboy

@tcoreprime

Yes I am still running those settings for these reasons:
1. 3200 boots everytime, with no loss of dram channel
2. memtest passing (esp test 8 which is very fussy)

I did not try the memory profiles because they are meant for samsung dies and i dont see how it would work with hynix.
I hope we will get some hynix memory profile in future bios though.

ya boy, had spent much time getting this board to run properly. at least it is 8-days stable now. LOL


----------



## gupsterg

@Bartouille

W10P FCU x64 (fully updated)
AMD Chipset v17.40
AMD GPU v17.12.2

P95 v29.4B5 (Custom 8K 4096K 12000MB)
3466MHz







The Stilt









ProcODT: 53.3Ω
CAD Bus: 24Ω 24Ω 24Ω 24Ω

SOC: 1.093V VDIMM/VBOOT: 1.395V



Throughout these several days of testing no BSOD, etc. If a test of any type has failed it is an error and OS/rig stayed up. OLED, fans, etc all been sound, so no Super IO chip corruption from monitoring, etc. AFAIK P95 needs to run another 12hrs to complete all tests, perhaps another may confirm.


----------



## KojacFTW

After installing AMD Chipset Version 9.0.000.8 (v17.40), LiveDash doenst work anymore. It only shows CPU Temp and can't change anything to it. Can someone verify this or confirm it?


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Bartouille
> 
> W10P FCU x64 (fully updated)
> AMD Chipset v17.40
> AMD GPU v17.12.2
> 
> P95 v29.4B5 (Custom 8K 4096K 12000MB)
> 3466MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProcODT: 53.3Ω
> CAD Bus: 24Ω 24Ω 24Ω 24Ω
> 
> SOC: 1.093V VDIMM/VBOOT: 1.395V
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout these several days of testing no BSOD, etc. If a test of any type has failed it is an error and OS/rig stayed up. OLED, fans, etc all been sound, so no Super IO chip corruption from monitoring, etc. AFAIK P95 needs to run another 12hrs to complete all tests, perhaps another may confirm.


Looks good.







Currently testing 3466MHz myself. Will report back once I have passed a couple tests. My goal is 2000% HCI, about 8 hours of SAT and y-cruncher and go through all ffts on P95 Blend (there are 75 of them).


----------



## BNEA02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KojacFTW*
> 
> After installing AMD Chipset Version 9.0.000.8 (v17.40), LiveDash doenst work anymore. It only shows CPU Temp and can't change anything to it. Can someone verify this or confirm it?


I can confirm that OLED and that AURA don't work anymore/stable.
I'm on BIOS 804 with a 211 downgrade previously done as per Kengs instructions. http://www.overclock.net/t/1643327/psa-asus-zenith-extreme-doesnt-suck-you-just-aint-an-enthusiast/30

What I want is a FULL UEFI restore with the latest AESA build in next BIOS, until then I wont start the 1950x ZE build as im scared of a major bios/HW ****up and RMS hazzle.

Cheers...


----------



## zodiacsoulmate

I bought a threadripper system as a new year present to myself.

my spec is :
Threadripper 1950x
Asus ROG zenith extreme
4x8G Gskill 3600mhz 16-16-16-36
Samsung 960 PRO 512G
GTX1080TI

I was extremely concerned about the motherboard BIOS ram/pcie compatibility and also the PCIe latency before I bought it, but I have not encountered any issue for my usage.

I'm can run the memory at 3200mhz 15-15-15-xx or 3466 16-16-16-36. 1.35v. 3600mh no boot.

rgb stuff works great too.

Want to thank everyone here that pushed ASUS fixing their best board for Threadripper. The board is so rich in feature, and design is so thoughtful, just need some BIOS update to make it great.

I absolutely love this board, hopefully next gen threadripper can have all the bug fixed.


----------



## gupsterg

@Bartouille

Cheers, passed 25hrs mark







, look forward to more good news from your end







.



@zodiacsoulmate

Nice to read a good experience







.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BNEA02*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KojacFTW*
> 
> After installing AMD Chipset Version 9.0.000.8 (v17.40), LiveDash doenst work anymore. It only shows CPU Temp and can't change anything to it. Can someone verify this or confirm it?
> 
> 
> 
> I can confirm that OLED and that AURA don't work anymore/stable.
> I'm on BIOS 804 with a 211 downgrade previously done as per Kengs instructions. http://www.overclock.net/t/1643327/psa-asus-zenith-extreme-doesnt-suck-you-just-aint-an-enthusiast/30
> 
> What I want is a FULL UEFI restore with the latest AESA build in next BIOS, until then I wont start the 1950x ZE build as im scared of a major bios/HW ****up and RMS hazzle.
> 
> Cheers...
Click to expand...

I will add this to the Bug list for @elmor but before I do can anyone confirm this behaviour on the 0902 BIOS ?


----------



## KojacFTW

Microsoft's KB4056892 update for the Kernel Security fix breaks completely Ai Suite (and some other Asus software, like GPU Tweek on that matter). Reinstalling the app does not fix the problem. I read some Asus forums and it seems that everyone is experiencing this issue, on any board.


----------



## Ivanov88

Can anyone help me out on reinstalling a glitched AURA and what the best version to use is right now. I have trident Z RGB RAM and ever since i tried installing the g-skill software my AURA won't even start.. tried reinstalling it and absolutely no success. I want my RGB controls back







Thank you in advance!!


----------



## alucardis666

I was previously on 804 and with the latest 902 I can't seem to get my ram to run at stock speeds/clocks anymore.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KojacFTW*
> 
> Microsoft's KB4056892 update for the Kernel Security fix breaks completely Ai Suite (and some other Asus software, like GPU Tweek on that matter). Reinstalling the app does not fix the problem. I read some Asus forums and it seems that everyone is experiencing this issue, on any board.


Was wondering why I couldn't get it working... Makes sense.


----------



## VileLasagna

Lol, wrong thread. Nothing to see here


----------



## alucardis666

Anyone rocking a 1950X beyond 4.0Ghz?


----------



## christefan26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Anyone rocking a 1950X beyond 4.0Ghz?


I'm at 40.75 with recent testing and memory at 3200 16-16-16-36 dont use the DO thing it gives lower scores for me, just put the build together over the weekend and may push higher--ran a cinebench at 41.00 for a result of 3400cb but it took more volts than 40.75 does and i would say i'm approaching the threshold without a chunk of current


----------



## gupsterg

@Bartouille

I think I'm done with P95







.



Let it idle some, did some benches and all good. May at some point soon rerun HCI, etc, but for now just gonna use rig







.


----------



## Bartouille

y-cruncher N32 test made me increase SOC by 3 steps. Kinda have to redo everything now. I kept getting 1 error in HCI but that got fixed by reducing ProcODT from 60ohm to 53.3ohm. SOC is currently at 1.04375V. Going to run y-cruncher 4 hours...


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> I was previously on 804 and with the latest 902 I can't seem to get my ram to run at stock speeds/clocks anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KojacFTW*
> 
> Microsoft's KB4056892 update for the Kernel Security fix breaks completely Ai Suite (and some other Asus software, like GPU Tweek on that matter). Reinstalling the app does not fix the problem. I read some Asus forums and it seems that everyone is experiencing this issue, on any board.
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering why I couldn't get it working... Makes sense.
Click to expand...

Is that the server thing that pops up at the system boot? I'm getting it too.


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Anyone rocking a 1950X beyond 4.0Ghz?


I had the hardest time getting my chip past 4.0 found out ai suit was screwing with voltages and making things unstable after deleting it I can easily hit beyond 4.0 if I let it suck the power. ps you need to clean your computer or reinstall windows - ai suit is that dirty


----------



## BNEA02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> I had the hardest time getting my chip past 4.0 found out ai suit was screwing with voltages and making things unstable after deleting it I can easily hit beyond 4.0 if I let it suck the power. ps you need to clean your computer or reinstall windows - ai suit is that dirty


Is AI suit cleaner enough?


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BNEA02*
> 
> Is AI suit cleaner enough?


kind of maybe ? I have noticed that with newer versions of aiSuite (came out the last 2 months) Ai cleaner has missed a few registry values
(they are clearly labeled) and as left allot of junk files in the folders.

*I'm not sure if the files and registry left effect anything just that its there - it took a while to clean it out by hand


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well AISuite IMHO is still Beta as far as I am concerned and removed it, looks like it has also been broken with the latest Windows Updates patching Spectre, so looks like Asus need to work on that one too.


----------



## wolfeagle1873

Here's a useful program for finding and removing orphan's

https://bitbucket.org/wvd-vegt/ghostbuster


----------



## alucardis666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> Is that the server thing that pops up at the system boot? I'm getting it too.


Yup! That's it


----------



## Kyozon

I would like to ask you guys. I know there is the Downcore Control on the ZE, but is there any way we can Disable One Die or Enable Legacy Mode from BIOS instead of using Ryzen Master? I like it but kinda getting a little tired of using it. Doing a few tests here with Legacy Mode.


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfeagle1873*
> 
> Here's a useful program for finding and removing orphan's
> 
> https://bitbucket.org/wvd-vegt/ghostbuster


this looks useful thanks


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> y-cruncher N32 test made me increase SOC by 3 steps. Kinda have to redo everything now. I kept getting 1 error in HCI but that got fixed by reducing ProcODT from 60ohm to 53.3ohm. SOC is currently at 1.04375V. Going to run y-cruncher 4 hours...


Thanks for feedback







.

ProcODT [Auto] was 60Ω for me, did pass HCI on that, RB also 2x runs of 1hr. RB needed a SOC increase vs HCI, 1.05V > 1.075V, HCI/RB used VDIMM 1.39V. Y-Cruncher for me on ProcODT: [Auto] or 68.6Ω was issue, 53.3Ω worked for ~14hrs, SOC/VDIMM needed no adjustment from prior tests.

P95 was where then I had dropped threads, increasing SOC/VDIMM didn't really resolve issue. I also tried CAD Bus from 30 30 30 30 to 40 40 40 40, but going to 24 24 24 24 worked. I'd also seen some issues of OS showing upto 1/2 RAM installed as hardware reserved for some posts. So what passed ~37hrs P95 was:-

ProcODT 53.3Ω
CAD Bus 24Ω 24Ω 24Ω 24Ω
SOC: 1.093V
VDIMM/VBOOT: 1.395V

I kept the slight increased SOC/VDIMM hoping it will eliminate upto 1/2 the RAM being hardware reserved, alas this is not the case







. I went through ~16+ posts from cold/warm, with/without differing time delay and occasionally I would have upto 1/2 RAM as hardware reserved in OS







.

I got no Q-Code errors or anything else when upto 1/2 the RAM is hardware reserved. You could easily miss knowing this training issue occurred, if don't check RAM GB in OS. Again yesterday benches and reruns of RB stress mode no issues. So today I decided to retest HCI Memtest, I also gave extra SOC/VDIMM vs P95 (1.1/1.4V). 0 error in HCI, ~4hrs run on v6.0.



I am now trying a differing setting instead of SOC/VDIMM/ProcODT/CAD Bus to see if can stop the intermittent upto 1/2 RAM as hardware reserved.


----------



## ManMountain

Whilst many are frustrated with slow BIOS support on the Zenith Extreme, given the latest CPU bugs - will it be necessary for any microcode or firmware patches to be applied?

For example, a security hole in AMD CPUs' hidden secure processor code was revealed.

https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/01/06/amd_cpu_psp_flaw/

Does the motherboard require a firmware fix?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManMountain*
> 
> Whilst many are frustrated with slow BIOS support on the Zenith Extreme, given the latest CPU bugs - will it be necessary for any microcode or firmware patches to be applied?
> 
> For example, a security hole in AMD CPUs' hidden secure processor code was revealed.
> 
> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/01/06/amd_cpu_psp_flaw/
> 
> Does the motherboard require a firmware fix?


I am going to say it is likely.


----------



## ManMountain

For the bugs in general, I just wonder how that would be distributed to the user. If AMD already has sent say the firmware fix for the bug above to all OEM's,would it be left to the OEM or will AMD apply the fix themselves, say via their chipset software.


----------



## gupsterg

@Bartouille

The setting that seems to have solved upto 1/2 the installed RAM being hardware reserved for me is CLDO_VDDP. I changed from [Auto] to 956, I believe default is 950mV like on C6H. The reason I tweaked this setting was I believed perhaps one of the IMC is entering a memory hole resulting in memory training issues.

Here is ZIP which shows 15 posts of cold/warm, varying time delay and P95 v29.4B5 (8K 4096K 12000MB) run for ~1hr (organise by file date to see order of testing, etc). I shall now perhaps trim down SOC/VDIMM as I had pushed that to 1.1V/1.4V prior to CLDO_VDDP change, just SOC/VDIMM increase had not helped.


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Thanks for feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> ProcODT [Auto] was 60Ω for me, did pass HCI on that, RB also 2x runs of 1hr. RB needed a SOC increase vs HCI, 1.05V > 1.075V, HCI/RB used VDIMM 1.39V. Y-Cruncher for me on ProcODT: [Auto] or 68.6Ω was issue, 53.3Ω worked for ~14hrs, SOC/VDIMM needed no adjustment from prior tests.
> 
> P95 was where then I had dropped threads, increasing SOC/VDIMM didn't really resolve issue. I also tried CAD Bus from 30 30 30 30 to 40 40 40 40, but going to 24 24 24 24 worked. I'd also seen some issues of OS showing upto 1/2 RAM installed as hardware reserved for some posts. So what passed ~37hrs P95 was:-
> 
> ProcODT 53.3Ω
> CAD Bus 24Ω 24Ω 24Ω 24Ω
> SOC: 1.093V
> VDIMM/VBOOT: 1.395V
> 
> I kept the slight increased SOC/VDIMM hoping it will eliminate upto 1/2 the RAM being hardware reserved, alas this is not the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I went through ~16+ posts from cold/warm, with/without differing time delay and occasionally I would have upto 1/2 RAM as hardware reserved in OS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I got no Q-Code errors or anything else when upto 1/2 the RAM is hardware reserved. You could easily miss knowing this training issue occurred, if don't check RAM GB in OS. Again yesterday benches and reruns of RB stress mode no issues. So today I decided to retest HCI Memtest, I also gave extra SOC/VDIMM vs P95 (1.1/1.4V). 0 error in HCI, ~4hrs run on v6.0.
> 
> 
> 
> I am now trying a differing setting instead of SOC/VDIMM/ProcODT/CAD Bus to see if can stop the intermittent upto 1/2 RAM as hardware reserved.


I still haven't seen the 1/2 RAM issue myself. One problem I have is that sometimes my system refuses to POST. It exceeds the 5 maximum restarts limit and goes back to 2133MHz. I got caught by that and did 4 hours of HCI and then realized I was testing 2133MHz and not 3466MHz.







Now when it fails to POST once I just switch off the PSU and try again. Then it POST in a single attempt like it should.

How do you know the values of the [Auto] settings for the resistance settings? I don't remember seeing them in the BIOS.

Have you tried loosening up the timings? Right now I'm testing on pretty loose timings. Once I get that stable I'll tighten it up, curious to see how it will affect SOC voltage etc.



Code:



Code:


tCL        : 17 (18 because of GDM)
tRCD       : 19
tRP        : 19
tRAS       : 39
tRC        : 82
tRRD_S(1K) : 7
tRRD_L(1K) : 10
tFAW(1K)   : 37
tWTR_S     : 5
tWTR_L     : 13
tWR        : 26
tRFC       : 451
tRTP       : 13
tCKE       : 9

Primary timings are from XMP. Rest is from the datasheet of my ram.

I'll give Realbench a try too.









Edit: Passed 8 hours of SAT too btw. Still need to do HCI, y-cruncher and P95. I'll post some screenshots later.


----------



## gupsterg

@Bartouille

If you are exceeding the FAIL_CNT count (ie number of tries for memory training prior to "AMD code" reset to default) it could well be you are entering a memory hole besides other settings needing attention. I'll base example on Ryzen/C6H, as it was one IMC. I would say use loose timings/defaults, increase SOC/VDIMM to level which I felt was excessive and I would just jump RAM frequency. One CPU I had would not post at 3200MHz but every other frequency from 2133MHz to 3466MHz. Another would not post at 3333MHz but every other frequency between 2133MHz and 3466MHz. Adjusting CLDO_VDDP would move the hole, not as such "fill it". For example the CPU where 3200MHz was an issue, if I adjusted CLDO_VDDP to solve 3200MHz, I could lose 3333MHz or another frequency, depending on change of CLDO_VDDP. On one CPU I noted an increase of CLDO_VDDP moved the hole up the RAM frequency range and lowering down. The Stilt stated it does not work this way, so my CPU just could have been not conforming to norm, IDK.

Exceeding FAIL_CNT IMO would also mean setup maybe far out. Even though we are both on 16GB you are using 4x4GB and I 2x8GB, so I'd think the quad channel aspect would create more fickle situation vs me on dual channel for say post training/tuning/etc.

ProcODT [Auto] can be seen in Ryzen Master, is highlighted in FAQ in OP. CAD Bus I assume [Auto] is 24Ω, as it was that on Ryzen/C6H, only @elmor or @The Stilt would be able to confirm IMO. I have set it 24Ω manually.

Not prepared to loosen timings







. 3466MHz has to work at The Stilt preset, as ideally I wanna tighten it further. If I can't then I'd opt for 3333MHz Fast preset. Reason being is I need less SOC/VDIMM and generally performance loss is gonna be very little IMO. See last table in this post, yes 3466MHz was not tested as on that CPU sample I could not maintain same timings as lower frequencies. Also ref *Is RAM MHz king?* in OP of Ryzen essential info thread. Based on how The Stilt, AMD and my own testing is showing after 3200MHz we need to pay attention to timings more, as we could lose performance from them vs aiming for higher frequency of RAM. Some test methods may not even show performance gains, so we may need to change test methods to see if we have a gain, etc and assess is it worth time/effort vying for higher RAM/tighter timings.


----------



## Brain29

Not sure if this will help but I have talking with customer support and they seem to not really know of any issues or how to fix them

https://www.asus.com/support/Product/ContactUs/Services/questionform/?lang=en-US

I would say to send a list of things that is not working with this board to get attention

I mean its been 4 months and we still have alpha builds


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> Not sure if this will help but I have talking with customer support and they seem to not really know of any issues or how to fix them
> 
> https://www.asus.com/support/Product/ContactUs/Services/questionform/?lang=en-US
> 
> I would say to send a list of things that is not working with this board to get attention
> 
> I mean its been 4 months and we still have alpha builds


To be honest that will be becuase you are not speaking with Devs or anyone in the know. You will be speaking to frontline support which unfotunately cannot really help with our particular situation. I think working with elmor and Raja is still the best way to go, but any leverage is good if we can get it !


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> To be honest that will be becuase you are not speaking with Devs or anyone in the know. You will be speaking to frontline support which unfotunately cannot really help with our particular situation. I think working with elmor and Raja is still the best way to go, but any leverage is good if we can get it !


I understand there an amazing short cut. I just know that I have worked at big companies and getting the proper support didn't happen till people started to complain with the process that the bean counters counted as valued ..


----------



## alucardis666

Dunno if anyone saw this, maybe throw it in the OP?

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/asus-releases-ai-suite-3-beta-compatible-with-meltdown-spectre-windows-patch.html

Here's another link

https://drive.google.com/uc?id=1EBUU6Vsut08WUeY81IPZC_qciiUvN6HR&export=download


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> To be honest that will be becuase you are not speaking with Devs or anyone in the know. You will be speaking to frontline support which unfotunately cannot really help with our particular situation. I think working with elmor and Raja is still the best way to go, but any leverage is good if we can get it !
> 
> 
> 
> I understand there an amazing short cut. I just know that I have worked at big companies and getting the proper support didn't happen till people started to complain with the process that the bean counters counted as valued ..
Click to expand...

I agree, perhaps we should all hammer on the doors as well. I will submit something to them later on









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Dunno if anyone saw this, maybe throw it in the OP?
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/asus-releases-ai-suite-3-beta-compatible-with-meltdown-spectre-windows-patch.html
> 
> Here's another link
> 
> https://drive.google.com/uc?id=1EBUU6Vsut08WUeY81IPZC_qciiUvN6HR&export=download


Handy find ! I will add it to the OP a little later. Thanks !


----------



## DarkK3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Dunno if anyone saw this, maybe throw it in the OP?
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/asus-releases-ai-suite-3-beta-compatible-with-meltdown-spectre-windows-patch.html
> 
> Here's another link
> 
> https://drive.google.com/uc?id=1EBUU6Vsut08WUeY81IPZC_qciiUvN6HR&export=download


Yeah, i saw this.
After Windows Update, the Old AI Suite was not able to reach the Server.
After AU Suite update everything works fine.

OT:
After AMD´s Tech Day and the Threadripper 2000 Series i hope Asus will release Bios Updates for the new CPU´s.


----------



## gupsterg

@subscribers

OP updated with link to ASUS ROG forum for Ai Suite discussion/download page. OP also has a program to launch multiple instances of HCI Memtest by Bartouille in addition to one by Frikencio linked before.

@Bartouille

Well VDIMM 1.39V is a go for P95 IMO and has no occurrence of 1/2 RAM being hardware reserved.



UEFI 0901
3466MHz







The Stilt









SOC: 1.093V
VDIMM/VBOOT: 1.39V
CLDO_VDDP: 956mV

ProcODT: 53.3Ω
CAD Bus: 24Ω 24Ω 24Ω 24Ω

BankGroupSwap: Disabled
BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled

Gear Down Mode: Disabled
Power Down Enabled: Disabled

VDIMM is now at same level as HCI/RB. SOC I may work to get lower if I can.


----------



## Bartouille

Great.







Glad you fixed the 1/2 RAM issue.

I've finally passed 2000% HCI like I wanted. I had this nasty 1 error that kept popping up when I did 500% coverage runs. I thought 53.3 ohm ProcODT fixed it but it didn't. I think it was just a lucky run. What really corrected the error for me was CAD Bus at 30/30/30/30 ohm.



Code:



Code:


Frequencies:
BCLK            100.0MHz
Core Ratio      36.00x
Memory Ratio    34.66x

Voltages:
VDDCR_CPU       1.20000V
VDDCR_SOC       1.05000V
MEM VDDIO       1.35000V

Resistances:
ProcODT                         53.3 Ohm
MemCadBusClkDrvStren            30.0 Ohm
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren        30.0 Ohm
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren          30.0 Ohm
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren            30.0 Ohm

Memory timings:
tCL             17
tRCD            19
tRP             19
tRAS            39
tRC             82
tRRD_S          7
tRRD_L          10
tFAW            37
tWTR_S          5
tWTR_L          13
tWR             26
tRFC            451
tRTP            13
tCKE            9
CR              2T
GDM             OFF

Core clock is only 3.6GHz because I wanna make sure no core instability is involved in my testing. I THINK this cpu does 3.8GHz at 1.2V no problem but needs further testing.

Now on to Prime95!


----------



## gupsterg

Sweet







, done numerous cold/warm posts today again and non issue







. Clocked up ~3hrs+ of benching/gaming today and non issue, ~1hr of [email protected] as well. For me UEFI 0901 has been sound TBH. Still gotta see if can reduce SOC or not.


----------



## wolfeagle1873

Just FYI It gets worse: Microsoft's Spectre-fixer bricks some AMD PCs
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/01/08/microsofts_spectre_fixer_bricks_some_amd_powered_pcs/


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfeagle1873*
> 
> Just FYI It gets worse: Microsoft's Spectre-fixer bricks some AMD PCs
> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/01/08/microsofts_spectre_fixer_bricks_some_amd_powered_pcs/


It seems only Athlon based PC's


----------



## wolfeagle1873

My apologies should have included this
The last post on page 10 from Bobcherry today mentions:

"My new computer's CPU is the AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1950. For the record, I am having the same problem as everyone else."

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_10-update/after-installation-of-kb4056892-boot-failure-after/6c015632-2a45-4725-a882-f231f8c88f36?auth=1


----------



## gupsterg

No issues here, had update since 04/01/18.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I only install Windows updates at my convenience, hence my Windows update service remains disabled much of the time. Think I will wait for a fix that does not botch things before my next update.


----------



## gupsterg

CB15, 3DM, in game FPS and whatever data I may have, is all within run to run variance when I compare records prior and after. Ai Suite (and any other ASUS apps) I don't use so non issue about if it works or not with latest updates, etc.


----------



## LiquidHaus

If AMD releases Threadripper 2 on the same platform (X399), which at this point I am assuming they will, then board manufacturers will have even more incentive to get their current boards as stable as possible. It'll save a ton of money on their end not having to design and release a whole new line of boards.

I believe things are starting to look up in regards to support for this board. We just gotta keep at it.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> If AMD releases Threadripper 2 on the same platform (X399), which at this point I am assuming they will, then board manufacturers will have even more incentive to get their current boards as stable as possible. It'll save a ton of money on their end not having to design and release a whole new line of boards.
> 
> I believe things are starting to look up in regards to support for this board. We just gotta keep at it.


Lets hope that is the case. While I am not interested in TR2 as TR is going to last me long enough, the extra attention to the board would be welcomed.


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> If AMD releases Threadripper 2 on the same platform (X399), which at this point I am assuming they will, then board manufacturers will have even more incentive to get their current boards as stable as possible. It'll save a ton of money on their end not having to design and release a whole new line of boards.
> 
> I believe things are starting to look up in regards to support for this board. We just gotta keep at it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hope that is the case. While I am not interested in TR2 as TR is going to last me long enough, the extra attention to the board would be welcomed.
Click to expand...

They didn't talk about TR2 at CES. Only about Ryzen 2xxx. TR2 is expected in H2 this year, and AFAIK, it's gonna be compatible with current mainboards but there's gonna be, of course, a refresh. Unfortunately, it'll mean manufacturers won't give a darn about "older" mainboards. I'm already thinking of selling my 1950X in June or July, in order not to lose too much out of it and be able to upgrade to the "2950X" or whatever it's gonna be called. Meanwhile I'll hop between the 8700K and the 7920X.


----------



## Bartouille

@gupsterg

Almost passed all my tests at 3466MHz...

2000% HCI:


Prime95 Blend 12000MB, all ffts (took like 9 hours)


SAT 27600s (almost 8 hours)


But I keep getting this goddamn error in N32 test in y-cruncher










Guess I'll have to increase SOC one step again. Still not entirely sure it's SOC related. Did you find this N32 test hard when you were testing?


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> They didn't talk about TR2 at CES. Only about Ryzen 2xxx. TR2 is expected in H2 this year, and AFAIK, it's gonna be compatible with current mainboards but there's gonna be, of course, a refresh. Unfortunately, it'll mean manufacturers won't give a darn about "older" mainboards. I'm already thinking of selling my 1950X in June or July, in order not to lose too much out of it and be able to upgrade to the "2950X" or whatever it's gonna be called. Meanwhile I'll hop between the 8700K and the 7920X.


I do hear what you're saying, and i'm sure there will be a refresh, but that won't negate the fact that board manufacturers will have to make sure their older boards will work correctly with TR2, which still means another wave of attention towards their BIOS.

I guess I'm just being more hopeful than most lol.


----------



## gupsterg

@Bartouille

Thanks for share







.

Y-Cruncher I used default setup of tests only, which does not include N32 (used to in older versions).



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







As you may recall Y-Cruncher was done before P95, settings used were:-

SOC: 1.075V
VDIMM: 1.39V

ProcODT: 53.3Ω
CAD Bus: 30Ω 30Ω 30Ω 30Ω

Now this setup failed P95, increasing VDIMM didn't help (SOC was also increased and seems needed for P95 pass). What stopped dropped threads and passed ~37hrs P95 (Custom 8K 4096K 12000MB) was CAD Bus from 30Ω 30Ω 30Ω 30Ω to 24Ω 24Ω 24Ω 24Ω (higher than 30Ω was fail).



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Now I have rerun HCI,RB, P95 and done ~10hrs [email protected] CPU/GPU, *but not Y-Cruncher*, as had started using PC for other things. So I rerun Y-Cruncher this morning on what I deemed as final 3466MHz







The Stilt







profile:-

SOC: 1.093V
VDIMM: 1.39V

ProcODT: 53.3Ω
CAD Bus: 24Ω 24Ω 24Ω 24Ω

Y-Cruncher failed within 1st loop on these settings







. I then decided to try CAD Bus: 30Ω 30Ω 30Ω 30Ω.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







IMO the settings difference of CAD Bus to make P95/Y-Cruncher stable is highlighting 2 things:-

i) Each program is stressing rig differently and highlighting a "tuning" aspect for profile.
ii) Out of the 4 CAD Bus settings some must remain 24 and others 30, so both stress tests pass for me, testing today.

It has been good to work with you and your experience share has been helpful for sure







. I will also test N32/full Y-Cruncher tests and report back







. I have also been monitoring if 1/2 the RAM gets knocked out and past day or so no issues







, CLDO_VDDP tweak helped it seems.

*** edit ***

SOC: 1.093V
VDIMM: 1.39V

ProcODT: 53.3Ω
CAD Bus: 30Ω 24Ω 24Ω 24Ω

Passed 1hr each of Y-Cruncher/P95 v29.4B5 8K 4096K 12000MB.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Carrying on further testing, etc







.


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> They didn't talk about TR2 at CES. Only about Ryzen 2xxx. TR2 is expected in H2 this year, and AFAIK, it's gonna be compatible with current mainboards but there's gonna be, of course, a refresh. Unfortunately, it'll mean manufacturers won't give a darn about "older" mainboards. I'm already thinking of selling my 1950X in June or July, in order not to lose too much out of it and be able to upgrade to the "2950X" or whatever it's gonna be called. Meanwhile I'll hop between the 8700K and the 7920X.
> 
> 
> 
> I do hear what you're saying, and i'm sure there will be a refresh, but that won't negate the fact that board manufacturers will have to make sure their older boards will work correctly with TR2, which still means another wave of attention towards their BIOS.
> 
> I guess I'm just being more hopeful than most lol.
Click to expand...

Yeah they're gonna "work". But planned obsolescence is well known...


----------



## Bartouille

@gupsterg

Good stuff.









We are using the same version of y-cruncher, but maybe you are starting the tests differently. I start it like this : y-cruncher stress -M:_X_G -D:_Y_ where _X_ is the amount of RAM (in GB) and _Y_ the amount of time per test (in secs). Personally I've never failed any test in y-cruncher except N32, but then again the test stops once it finds errors. So the tests following N32 could also be problematic. Clearly those are running fine on your side so I'll have to investigate.

I tweaked CLDO_VDDP like you suggested and it fixed my booting issues. Now it boots 100% of the time. I use 950mV for 3466MHz and 970mv for 3600MHz.

Started playing around with 3600MHz too.

Passed HCI 100%, so it's not complete garbage unstable.







Needs way more testing obviously but that's a start. Had to bump memory voltage to 1.4V. Minimum SOC voltage is 1.13750V. Anything lower freezes.



Code:



Code:


Frequencies:
BCLK            100.0MHz
Core Ratio      36.00x
Memory Ratio    36.00x

Voltages:
VDDCR_CPU       1.20000V
VDDCR_SOC       1.13750V
MEM VDDIO       1.40000V
CLDO_VDDP       970mV

Resistances:
ProcODT                         53.3 Ohm
MemCadBusClkDrvStren            30.0 Ohm
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren        30.0 Ohm
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren          30.0 Ohm
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren            30.0 Ohm

Memory timings:
tCL             17
tRCD            19
tRP             19
tRAS            39
tRC             85
tRRD_S          7
tRRD_L          10
tFAW            38
tWTR_S          5
tWTR_L          14
tWR             27
tRFC            468
tRTP            14
tCKE            9
CR              2T
GDM             OFF


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Just a quick one, BIOS 902, didn't that break the BIOS Flashback feature ? Thinking of moving to 902 from 804 but not sure if it is worth it. I have no issues at current and wondered if I should leave it until the revision after 902...whenever that magic happens lol.


----------



## gupsterg

@Bartouille

Cheers and nice to read your share/result as well







.

I use a shortcut to exe, then via the command line menu pick 1 (Component Stress Tester) and then 0 (Start Stress-Testing!). Now I have been doing 1 > 6 (to enable all test/default time, etc) > 0 to start.

In my last post Y-Cruncher/P95 passed 1hr with:-

SOC: 1.093V
VDIMM: 1.39V

ProcODT: 53.3Ω
CAD Bus: 30Ω 24Ω 24Ω 24Ω

I left P95 going for another 30min.



I then rerun Y-Cruncher again on same settings, at ~2hrs I had a fail.



I then adjusted CAD Bus to 30Ω *30*Ω 24Ω 24Ω. This passed 30min P95/Y-Cruncher, in between rig was used for ~1hr for some video encoding, now 4hrs pass of Y-Cruncher.



Will be rerunning P95 for a length soon.

@ENTERPRISE

I haven't gone to 0902 yet, as wanted to keep testing the newer AGESA in 0901. Any UEFI upto 0901 I have had no issue going back/forward a UEFI via flashback. I'll just try 0902 to now







.

*** edit ***

@ENTERPRISE

Was on 0901, saved profile to USB, switch rig off/pause recording, flashback done, switch rig/unpause recording, then went back to 0901 with OC profile from USB.





 will be live in ~20min. The repost the mobo does when OS load and UEFI has changed has always occurred on ZE/C6H, so is not an issue as it never happens in normal usage.


----------



## Ljugtomten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Was on 0901, saved profile to USB, switch rig off/pause recording, flashback done, switch rig/unpause recording, then went back to 0901 with OC profile from USB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be live in ~20min. The repost the mobo does when OS load and UEFI has changed has always occurred on ZE/C6H, so is not an issue as it never happens in normal usage.


Saw the video, can recommend this tool: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/autologon
It's a set it - forget it kind of tool, your password is encrypted in the registry. Handy for a HTPC joined to a domain or simply not having to enter a pw when computer boots up but still protecting the account.


----------



## gupsterg

@Ljugtomten

+rep for share of tool







, thanks for viewing and sorry for bad quality camera work







.

I know members have reported issues with flashback, I have had none. Members have had issues with using particular sticks for purpose, I have not experienced any with 2.0 or 3.0. Members have also stated once they've gone forward and reverted back, then used a profile that worked prior to update it has not. This is not the case for me.



Settings used:-

SOC: 1.093V
VDIMM: 1.39V

ProcODT: 53.3Ω
CAD Bus: 30Ω 30Ω 24Ω 24Ω

For me there are only few issues with ASUS ZE:-

i) Very very rare PWM issues when Super IO chip goes wonky.

ii) Sandisk Ultra Flair 64GB USB 3.0 stick intermittently works on USB 3.0 port of case, connected to mobo header. Other USB 3.0 devices have no issues with same port. When stick used on case 2.0 port no issue, not tried rear ports. Perhaps it is not an ASUS ZE issue but issue with stick (IDK).

iii) UEFI 0901 has some labels incorrect for fan header, AGESA version string, all mild issues. If there are other bugs I have not come across them.

Other than that since having the board from launch and using it for many hours it is "sound as a pound" for me







.

@Bartouille

I think Y-Crunching is sound for me, I shall now use PC as usual today and then do an overnight P95, rerun HCI, etc and probably finalise the 3466MHz







The Stilt







profile.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Bartouille
> 
> Cheers and nice to read your share/result as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I use a shortcut to exe, then via the command line menu pick 1 (Component Stress Tester) and then 0 (Start Stress-Testing!). Now I have been doing 1 > 6 (to enable all test/default time, etc) > 0 to start.
> 
> In my last post Y-Cruncher/P95 passed 1hr with:-
> 
> SOC: 1.093V
> VDIMM: 1.39V
> 
> ProcODT: 53.3Ω
> CAD Bus: 30Ω 24Ω 24Ω 24Ω
> 
> I left P95 going for another 30min.
> 
> 
> 
> I then rerun Y-Cruncher again on same settings, at ~2hrs I had a fail.
> 
> 
> 
> I then adjusted CAD Bus to 30Ω *30*Ω 24Ω 24Ω. This passed 30min P95/Y-Cruncher, in between rig was used for ~1hr for some video encoding, now 4hrs pass of Y-Cruncher.
> 
> 
> 
> Will be rerunning P95 for a length soon.
> 
> @ENTERPRISE
> 
> I haven't gone to 0902 yet, as wanted to keep testing the newer AGESA in 0901. Any UEFI upto 0901 I have had no issue going back/forward a UEFI via flashback. I'll just try 0902 to now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> @ENTERPRISE
> 
> Was on 0901, saved profile to USB, switch rig off/pause recording, flashback done, switch rig/unpause recording, then went back to 0901 with OC profile from USB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be live in ~20min. The repost the mobo does when OS load and UEFI has changed has always occurred on ZE/C6H, so is not an issue as it never happens in normal usage.


@gupsterg

Thanks for the info bud. 901 does seem to be the best so far from the feedback I have been seeing and it looks like you have progressed well with RAM speeds. I am running 3200 on tight timing, once I upgrade to 901 or any future decent BIOS I will try to push for 3446Mhz and be happy with that, if I have trouble I will copy some of your settings, though I do understand that success will vary from RAM module to RAM Module.

Would you mind doing a text dump of your BIOS ? Specifically the sections you are editing to achieve your memory success ? I have everything else set up where I want it, but having those memory settings from your invaluable testing my aid me...who at the moment does not have too much time to tinker lol.

Thanks !


----------



## gupsterg

@ENTERPRISE

NP







.

0901_3466S_Beta_setting.txt 24k .txt file


Be aware I'm using F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, single rank, Samsung B die, 8GB sticks in dual channel. UEFI 0901 IIRC for some RAM setups was dropping channels when using quad channel, see from this post. UEFI 0019 maybe an option to resolve it, as it is supposed to have a patch and keep to later AGESA (read a post from Elmor from previous link). IIRC no feedback on UEFI 0019, as then pretty sharply 0006/0902 came out, with reverted AGESA and seems thread went into general upset on ASUS board state/support, etc.

I have been eyeing up a quad channel ram kit of Samsung B die, I may have that soon to then test/go 32GB.



Spoiler: In context of RAM OC basically this is it:-



*Extreme Tweaker page*

Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]

CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.09375]

DRAM AB Voltage [1.39000]
DRAM CD Voltage [1.39000]

*DRAM Timings Control page*

Load







The Stilt







3466MHz preset

ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [30.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]

*External Digi+ Power Control page*

DRAM VBoot Voltage AB [1.39000]
DRAM VBoot Voltage CD [1.39000]

*Tweaker's Paradise*

CLDO VDDP voltage [956]



Further testing today continued from post 2294:-



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Idle check after test to see if PWM/Super IO fan control AOK (was ok after Y-Cruncher as well earlier in morning).



Did some other uses and then RealBench 1hr & 2hr.





5x IBT AVX Custom 13000MB (not to sure if it ran right, as would expect higher GFLOPS?)


----------



## Creedcoder

@gupsterg

I'm running 8x F4-3200C14D-16GTZ @ 3200Mhz BIOS 902. With your settings it is not possible to get around the sweet boot melody.

My Settings:


----------



## gupsterg

In the main my posts have just been to show what settings I have changed to get where I am, then what stability testing passed. Regardless of having same similar "platform", settings like ProcODT, CAD Bus, CLDO_VDDP would need tuning as sample of kit used. Especially when going higher RAM config and aiming for higher speed.

As you use 2 DPC you may find BGS: On and BGSA: Off perhaps gains some performance in benches, etc.

Most of these settings are explained/covered in section *RAM Info / Data Fabric (DFICLK) / Memory Stability* testing in OP of Ryzen Essential linked in my sig.


----------



## Haruri Eyika

Was it good for latency?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @ENTERPRISE
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 0901_3466S_Beta_setting.txt 24k .txt file
> 
> 
> Be aware I'm using F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, single rank, Samsung B die, 8GB sticks in dual channel. UEFI 0901 IIRC for some RAM setups was dropping channels when using quad channel, see from this post. UEFI 0019 maybe an option to resolve it, as it is supposed to have a patch and keep to later AGESA (read a post from Elmor from previous link). IIRC no feedback on UEFI 0019, as then pretty sharply 0006/0902 came out, with reverted AGESA and seems thread went into general upset on ASUS board state/support, etc.
> 
> I have been eyeing up a quad channel ram kit of Samsung B die, I may have that soon to then test/go 32GB.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: In context of RAM OC basically this is it:-
> 
> 
> 
> *Extreme Tweaker page*
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3466MHz]
> 
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.09375]
> 
> DRAM AB Voltage [1.39000]
> DRAM CD Voltage [1.39000]
> 
> *DRAM Timings Control page*
> 
> Load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3466MHz preset
> 
> ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [30.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
> 
> *External Digi+ Power Control page*
> 
> DRAM VBoot Voltage AB [1.39000]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage CD [1.39000]
> 
> *Tweaker's Paradise*
> 
> CLDO VDDP voltage [956]
> 
> 
> 
> Further testing today continued from post 2294:-
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idle check after test to see if PWM/Super IO fan control AOK (was ok after Y-Cruncher as well earlier in morning).
> 
> 
> 
> Did some other uses and then RealBench 1hr & 2hr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5x IBT AVX Custom 13000MB (not to sure if it ran right, as would expect higher GFLOPS?)


Fantastic, thanks for that. Yes I will have to be careful as I am running 32GB In Quad Channel so your settings may not be 100% Applicable but a possible good starting point however . Lets hope Asus can polish up 0902 further as they fixed the Quad Channel dropping in that BIOS as far as I am aware but stability with 902 has been questioned, hence why I avoided it.


----------



## Bartouille

0902 has been running fine for me. I still haven't seen the channel dropping problem. Make sure your CLDO_VDDP isn't out of whack.







Maybe it also drops channel because it's on the edge of stability.


----------



## Ivanov88

Can anyone help me out on reinstalling a glitched AURA and what the best version to use is right now. I have trident Z RGB RAM and ever since i tried installing the g-skill software my AURA won't even start.. tried reinstalling it and absolutely no success. I want my RGB controls back







.Thank you in advance!! If you can please link the version of AURA that I should try I'd greatly appreciate it


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> Can anyone help me out on reinstalling a glitched AURA and what the best version to use is right now. I have trident Z RGB RAM and ever since i tried installing the g-skill software my AURA won't even start.. tried reinstalling it and absolutely no success. I want my RGB controls back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Thank you in advance!! If you can please link the version of AURA that I should try I'd greatly appreciate it


What AURA version are you trying to install?

Make sure you download the latest (*AURA V1.05.28*) from here: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/ROG_MAXIMUS_X_FORMULA/Lighting_Control_1.05.28.zip?_ga=2.177596896.436615136.1515805902-53325491.1515805902

And follow this procedure:
Quote:


> 1. Uninstall Aura through the control panel
> 2. Run Aura Cleaner tool available here: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-5ZVBfED6aLM2Y1QjhYYjhtNmM
> 3. Shut down your computer completely (from the PSU / power plug).
> 4. Download the latest version of AURA available.
> 5. Unzip the zip file, right click on the "Setup" and under Properties\Compatibility, select "Run as administrator". Apply and close Properties window.
> 6. Run "Setup" and reboot your system.


----------



## st4v0

Has anyone got any tips for for getting out of the cold boot problem please.
I've had it ever since release and find any ram frequency above 2133Mhz creates a cold boot fail that I can only get around by using the red safe boot button going into bios F10 and save and then it boots fine.
Beyond that its fully stable,11+ hours of prime 95 at 3200Mhz.
Any tips or advice to eradicate this cold boot issue would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st4v0*
> 
> Has anyone got any tips for for getting out of the cold boot problem please.
> I've had it ever since release and find any ram frequency above 2133Mhz creates a cold boot fail that I can only get around by using the red safe boot button going into bios F10 and save and then it boots fine.
> Beyond that its fully stable,11+ hours of prime 95 at 3200Mhz.
> Any tips or advice to eradicate this cold boot issue would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


Tweak CLDO_VDDP. Try all the values between 900 and 1000mv in increments of 10 (900, 910, ... 1000). Most likely one of them will solve the cold boot problem.


----------



## st4v0

on a side note to add to the above.
If I power off (not at the main,just soft off) the rig and go to work,9 hours later when I get home it boots up just fine.
which is weired because any time shorter and it cold boot fails everytime.
Its like something is discharging on the board over those 9+ hours.


----------



## Ivanov88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The L33t*
> 
> What AURA version are you trying to install?
> 
> Make sure you download the latest (*AURA V1.05.28*) from here: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/ROG_MAXIMUS_X_FORMULA/Lighting_Control_1.05.28.zip?_ga=2.177596896.436615136.1515805902-53325491.1515805902
> 
> And follow this procedure:


After following every step in your post i am still getting an error when I try to start AURA at the end and this page opens in my browser.

Manufacturer Manufacturer01
Application name AURA for X99 series
Application version 0.0.0.0
Problem state Bug unassigned
Problem 344383
Dump group 958945
Dump 19341929


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> After following every step in your post i am still getting an error when I try to start AURA at the end and this page opens in my browser.
> 
> Manufacturer Manufacturer01
> Application name AURA for X99 series
> Application version 0.0.0.0
> Problem state Bug unassigned
> Problem 344383
> Dump group 958945
> Dump 19341929


I'd suggest an SO clean install but, not a fun thing to do I know...

You should report your issue on the ROG forum where these issues are being tracked for fixing.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?98096-AURA-1-05-28-Report-all-issues-in-this-thread


----------



## Bartouille

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st4v0*
> 
> on a side note to add to the above.
> If I power off (not at the main,just soft off) the rig and go to work,9 hours later when I get home it boots up just fine.
> which is weired because any time shorter and it cold boot fails everytime.
> Its like something is discharging on the board over those 9+ hours.


I have the same problem. Power off, turn off PSU, wait 30 sec, power on = boots 1st try. I think it's a bug. Regardless, setting CLDO_VDDP correctly will help.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Fantastic, thanks for that. Yes I will have to be careful as I am running 32GB In Quad Channel so your settings may not be 100% Applicable but a possible good starting point however
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Lets hope Asus can polish up 0902 further as they fixed the Quad Channel dropping in that BIOS as far as I am aware but stability with 902 has been questioned, hence why I avoided it.


NP







, yes I to hope we see a new UEFI soon and with polish







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st4v0*
> 
> on a side note to add to the above.
> If I power off (not at the main,just soft off) the rig and go to work,9 hours later when I get home it boots up just fine.
> which is weired because any time shorter and it cold boot fails everytime.
> Its like something is discharging on the board over those 9+ hours.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> I have the same problem. Power off, turn off PSU, wait 30 sec, power on = boots 1st try. I think it's a bug. Regardless, setting CLDO_VDDP correctly will help.
Click to expand...

Not experienced this.


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> After following every step in your post i am still getting an error when I try to start AURA at the end and this page opens in my browser.
> 
> Manufacturer Manufacturer01
> Application name AURA for X99 series
> Application version 0.0.0.0
> Problem state Bug unassigned
> Problem 344383
> Dump group 958945
> Dump 19341929


I just had this and there is nothing you can do to fix it .. it is a bug between the UEFI and the firmware .. Upon every uefi update there is bad memory left because of bad install code that causes conflicts. This can take weeks to flush out and despite reflashing and attempting to clear and start from the scratch the corrupted portion will remain the same. The default garbage collect could take up to a month while
(i am guessing) the new uefi is left querying the old uefi data base


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ivanov88*
> 
> After following every step in your post i am still getting an error when I try to start AURA at the end and this page opens in my browser.
> 
> Manufacturer Manufacturer01
> Application name AURA for X99 series
> Application version 0.0.0.0
> Problem state Bug unassigned
> Problem 344383
> Dump group 958945
> Dump 19341929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had this and there is nothing you can do to fix it .. it is a bug between the UEFI and the firmware .. Upon every uefi update there is bad memory left because of bad install code that causes conflicts. This can take weeks to flush out and despite reflashing and attempting to clear and start from the scratch the corrupted portion will remain the same. The default garbage collect could take up to a month while
> (i am guessing) the new uefi is left querying the old uefi data base
Click to expand...

Could you create a bug report for this in the Buy thread ?


----------



## mr_zbrush

i was running BIOS 0804 without any issues, upgraded to 0902 and starting getting instability issues with the same settings, prime95 spitting out the following msg

[Worker #5 Jan 14 18:54] Self-test 336K passed!
[Worker #5 Jan 14 18:54] Test 1, 3200000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M172031 using FMA3 FFT length 8K, Pass1=128, Pass2=64, clm=2.
[Worker #5 Jan 14 18:54] FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4717089528, expected less than 0.4
[Worker #5 Jan 14 18:54] Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
[Worker #5 Jan 14 18:54] Torture Test completed 1 tests in 5 minutes - 1 errors, 0 warnings.
[Worker #5 Jan 14 18:54] Worker stopped.

went with BIOS 0804 again and getting the same issue.

OC settings :
AI Overclock Tuner : D.O.C.P
D.O.C.P : D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34
BCCLK Frequency : 100
CPU Core Ratio : 39
Spread Spectrum : Disabled
CPU Core Voltage : 1.3V
CPU SOC Voltage : 1.1
DRAM AB & CD Voltage : 1.35
1.8V PLL Voltage : 1.8
CPU Load-line Calibration : Level 1

Specs
AMD ThreadRipper 1950x
G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 64GB ( F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR )
ASUS ROG Zenith Extreme
Asus Geforce 1080 Ti OC
Seasonic Prime 1200W Gold PSU
Enermax Liqtech TR4 240 AIO Liquid CPU Cooler

temps : idle:38-41 Max:75
any suggestions would be very appreciated


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr_zbrush*
> 
> any suggestions would be very appreciated


ProcODT and/or CAD Bus.


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Could you create a bug report for this in the Buy thread ?


post #231 is related


----------



## mr_zbrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> ProcODT and/or CAD Bus.


i have no idea how to tweak that one ! .. what would be the safe value, how to start .. etc.

another frustrating settings in bios needs to be figured out by the consumer to get the system stable.









one of those days of missing OCing Intel based PCs.


----------



## gupsterg

None of those settings can kill the HW, so tinkering is safe







. Worst case if mobo don't post is do CMOSCLR or use safe boot/retry button on mobo. I'd also make sure you've imaged OS/got backup of important data, as pushing RAM can lead to corrupt data.

Something that will help on insight for settings was pointed out only few post back, link. CAD Bus I have not found an app that tells what [Auto] is, my suspicion it is same as C6H. ProcODT [Auto] Ryzen Master for ThreadRipper will show, as stated in FAQ in OP.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Gupsterg! Just found this thread...wanted to say thanks for the effort man...it will be invaluable!


----------



## VileLasagna

So I finally put my system together. Turned it on, immediatly EZ-flashed 902 and actually managed to get Windoze installed (Will install Arch after work today) but I couldn't set up RAID for my SATA storage. Anyone here dealt with that?

Setting SATA to RAID makes BIOS basically not see the drives any more. I looked for the RAID utility but couldn't find it. Tried going to Windows and installing the application from there but that one also didn't work. It kept complaining that I was running Windows from an M.2 (which I was) and, as such, I couldn't RAID it, but never even bothered about other drives present, be them NVME or SATA.

I have 4 SATA drives that I plan on running on RAID 10 for my main storage. Also, just having the mobo in AHCI and creating the RAID through Windows is not an option for me as I want that volume to be shared between both OSes


----------



## christefan26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr_zbrush*
> 
> i was running BIOS 0804 without any issues, upgraded to 0902 and starting getting instability issues with the same settings, prime95 spitting out the following msg
> 
> [Worker #5 Jan 14 18:54] Self-test 336K passed!
> [Worker #5 Jan 14 18:54] Test 1, 3200000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M172031 using FMA3 FFT length 8K, Pass1=128, Pass2=64, clm=2.
> [Worker #5 Jan 14 18:54] FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4717089528, expected less than 0.4
> [Worker #5 Jan 14 18:54] Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
> [Worker #5 Jan 14 18:54] Torture Test completed 1 tests in 5 minutes - 1 errors, 0 warnings.
> [Worker #5 Jan 14 18:54] Worker stopped.
> 
> went with BIOS 0804 again and getting the same issue.
> 
> OC settings :
> AI Overclock Tuner : D.O.C.P
> D.O.C.P : D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34
> BCCLK Frequency : 100
> CPU Core Ratio : 39
> Spread Spectrum : Disabled
> CPU Core Voltage : 1.3V
> CPU SOC Voltage : 1.1
> DRAM AB & CD Voltage : 1.35
> 1.8V PLL Voltage : 1.8
> CPU Load-line Calibration : Level 1
> 
> Specs
> AMD ThreadRipper 1950x
> G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 64GB ( F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR )
> ASUS ROG Zenith Extreme
> Asus Geforce 1080 Ti OC
> Seasonic Prime 1200W Gold PSU
> Enermax Liqtech TR4 240 AIO Liquid CPU Cooler
> 
> temps : idle:38-41 Max:75
> any suggestions would be very appreciated


I would say its the recent patches for intels problems--ive had a variety of issues having to reinstall somethings in addition to overclock settings not working the way they did before the patches occurred


----------



## st4v0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> Tweak CLDO_VDDP. Try all the values between 900 and 1000mv in increments of 10 (900, 910, ... 1000). Most likely one of them will solve the cold boot problem.


I tried your suggestion CLDO_VDDP 900-1000 with no luck


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr_zbrush*
> 
> i was running BIOS 0804 without any issues, upgraded to 0902 and starting getting instability issues with the same settings, prime95 spitting out the following msg
> 
> [Worker #5 Jan 14 18:54] Self-test 336K passed!
> [Worker #5 Jan 14 18:54] Test 1, 3200000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M172031 using FMA3 FFT length 8K, Pass1=128, Pass2=64, clm=2.
> [Worker #5 Jan 14 18:54] FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4717089528, expected less than 0.4
> [Worker #5 Jan 14 18:54] Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
> [Worker #5 Jan 14 18:54] Torture Test completed 1 tests in 5 minutes - 1 errors, 0 warnings.
> [Worker #5 Jan 14 18:54] Worker stopped.
> 
> went with BIOS 0804 again and getting the same issue.
> 
> OC settings :
> AI Overclock Tuner : D.O.C.P
> D.O.C.P : D.O.C.P DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34
> BCCLK Frequency : 100
> CPU Core Ratio : 39
> Spread Spectrum : Disabled
> CPU Core Voltage : 1.3V
> CPU SOC Voltage : 1.1
> DRAM AB & CD Voltage : 1.35
> 1.8V PLL Voltage : 1.8
> CPU Load-line Calibration : Level 1
> 
> Specs
> AMD ThreadRipper 1950x
> G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 64GB ( F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR )
> ASUS ROG Zenith Extreme
> Asus Geforce 1080 Ti OC
> Seasonic Prime 1200W Gold PSU
> Enermax Liqtech TR4 240 AIO Liquid CPU Cooler
> 
> temps : idle:38-41 Max:75
> any suggestions would be very appreciated


I get this crap when I update uefi versions because it currently uefi updates cant completely clean the old versions of itself

The fact that we just had the intel updates doesn't help and may add confusion to the problem

-- but rest assured these issues were happening well before 804

ps there is currently no way to force a clean install *that isn't hacky (most the 3rd party solutions to attempt to correct this are based on intel so im hesitant to try them since onece the uefi is gone your motherboard is gone)


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arne Saknussemm*
> 
> Gupsterg! Just found this thread...wanted to say thanks for the effort man...it will be invaluable!


NP







, good to have you onboard chap







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> I get this crap when I update uefi versions because it currently uefi updates cant completely clean the old versions of itself


Not doubting your issues, I today flashed UEFI 0019 (ie latest AGESA but with patch to stop dropped channels as highlighted by Elmor). Just wanted to see if profile as determined on UEFI 0901 would work as sound.



Spoiler: No CLDO_VDDP tweak was used before and also was toying with tWRRD as Auto














Y-Cruncher failed :/ .





Spoiler: Set tWRRD as 3, as it should be for preset and set CLDO_VDDP 956, as used on UEFI 0901



*Used increased SOC/VDIMM (1.1/1.4V)*



*Back to 1.093/1.39V as determined on UEFI 0901*


----------



## Brain29

@gupsterg

God Speed My Friend









I think im gonna wait till a 903 version

something goes really weird after every time I try to update the UEFI on my board

-I still cant see/use usb storage devices on my back IO pannel (I have plugged in at least 20 different models random types and sizes to see if it was just a type of usb)
-because of that usb flashback (the recovery button) won't work

Hopefully @elmor can let us know if there is bug or something funky with writing a new the UEFI or if im crazy just spewing unhelpful accounts because there unique just to me









and have a fluke board and should RMA


----------



## gupsterg

I do not think it is unhelpful accounts at all chap you have shared.

For example when we compared our mobo page of UEFI we saw a difference. Which taught us something to look for. I concur we are not knowledgeable enough to know if that is valid reason for your board to behave loopy.

I am sorta OCD, something like that if occured on my board, would sort of eat away at me; unless it got sorted.

As shared before no past or current UEFI has had a misread FW for any EC on UEFI for me. So if I was in your shoes and board was not sorting itself out with UEFI updates, etc I would be RMA'ing or getting another X399 board.


----------



## Brain29

I have already gone though 4 RMA's with this board not sure if I can handle another one


----------



## gupsterg

, your a more loyal customer than I. I would have rolled onto another board if I had same occur







.

Calling time on Y-Cruncher on UEFI 0019 @ 3466MHz







The Stilt







.



Will try the other apps, gonna scavenge another SSD and setup RAID (hopefully, be my 1st foray with this







).


----------



## mr_zbrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> I get this crap when I update uefi versions because it currently uefi updates cant completely clean the old versions of itself
> 
> The fact that we just had the intel updates doesn't help and may add confusion to the problem
> 
> -- but rest assured these issues were happening well before 804
> 
> ps there is currently no way to force a clean install *that isn't hacky (most the 3rd party solutions to attempt to correct this are based on intel so im hesitant to try them since onece the uefi is gone your motherboard is gone)


Updating through BIOS is still based on intel ?


----------



## elmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> God Speed My Friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think im gonna wait till a 903 version
> 
> something goes really weird after every time I try to update the UEFI on my board
> 
> -I still cant see/use usb storage devices on my back IO pannel (I have plugged in at least 20 different models random types and sizes to see if it was just a type of usb)
> -because of that usb flashback (the recovery button) won't work
> 
> Hopefully @elmor can let us know if there is bug or something funky with writing a new the UEFI or if im crazy just spewing unhelpful accounts because there unique just to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and have a fluke board and should RMA


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> I have already gone though 4 RMA's with this board not sure if I can handle another one


4 RMAs, jeez

USB works fine here and haven't seen anyone else report this?


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmor*
> 
> 4 RMAs, jeez
> 
> USB works fine here and haven't seen anyone else report this?


yeah had
-1 with the m.2 shield panel scratched to hell
- 2 with extremely bad bend capacitors that were about to snap off
-1 that just would not boot

by the time I got a working board the price dropped 50 bucks and came with a free game guess i should had waited









these are returns to newegg not asus (just fyi)


----------



## gupsterg

UEFI 0019 , 3466MHz







The Stilt







, she's holding in P95 so far







.



Minor change of UEFI setup between Y-Cruncher in previous post and this. Stock VRM fan I forgot to disable fan stop, hence previous screenie showing low RPM at times.


----------



## Dominican

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> I have already gone though 4 RMA's with this board not sure if I can handle another one


really ???? what issue ???? my been working fine since got it.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominican*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> I have already gone though 4 RMA's with this board not sure if I can handle another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really ???? what issue ???? my been working fine since got it.
Click to expand...

He already explained above


----------



## gupsterg

P95 ran for ~8hrs, then manually stopped.



After P95 stopped, PWM check done, all good.



Later ran ~4hrs RB Stress mode.



Some benching, OC via custom PState 0.



Spoiler: CPU stock, no OS/BIOS PB tweaks, 3466MHz The Stilt











Spoiler: 3.8GHz ACB, no OS/BIOS PB tweaks, 3466MHz The Stilt











Spoiler: 3.9GHz ACB, no OS/BIOS PB tweaks, 3466MHz The Stilt











Spoiler: CPU stock with PB CB15, no OS tweaks, 3466MHz The Stilt









UEFI 0019 seems sound so far.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quick question. I plan on filling up all Sata ports on this board, and then using 3x 960 Pro SSDs as well. In regards for the PCIe lanes set up for the DIMM.2 slot, if I use 2x 960 Pro m.2 SSDs in PCIe on that riser for it, Will each drive be operating in only x2 mode, as from what I can tell the actual Connection on the DIMM.2 slot is x4?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> P95 ran for ~8hrs, then manually stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> After P95 stopped, PWM check done, all good.
> 
> 
> 
> Later ran ~4hrs RB Stress mode.
> 
> 
> 
> Some benching, OC via custom PState 0.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CPU stock, no OS/BIOS PB tweaks, 3466MHz The Stilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3.8GHz ACB, no OS/BIOS PB tweaks, 3466MHz The Stilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3.9GHz ACB, no OS/BIOS PB tweaks, 3466MHz The Stilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CPU stock with PB CB15, no OS tweaks, 3466MHz The Stilt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UEFI 0019 seems sound so far.


Nice, Going to go for 0019 as it seems the best of both worlds at the moment. Can I upgrade with this BIOS or is it Flashback only ?

Also are there Stilt profiles best used for Double Sided Dimms when going for 3466Mhz ?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaliLife17*
> 
> Quick question. I plan on filling up all Sata ports on this board, and then using 3x 960 Pro SSDs as well. In regards for the PCIe lanes set up for the DIMM.2 slot, if I use 2x 960 Pro m.2 SSDs in PCIe on that riser for it, Will each drive be operating in only x2 mode, as from what I can tell the actual Connection on the DIMM.2 slot is x4?


Will add this to OP.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Nice, Going to go for 0019 as it seems the best of both worlds at the moment. Can I upgrade with this BIOS or is it Flashback only ?
> 
> Also are there Stilt profiles best used for Double Sided Dimms when going for 3466Mhz ?


Cheers







, gotta take on RAID tomorrow







.

Single Sided, Single Rank. I use Flashback always







, as stated before this is onboard/in-place independent HW flash tool







.


----------



## CaliLife17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Will add this to OP.


Awesome Layout picture, Thanks!!







I didn't find this when I was googling. So it seems that the DIMM.2 is actually an x8 connection since it can do 2 x4 SSDs. Man I am liking this x399 platform more and more


----------



## gupsterg

NP







, updated relevant section in OP as well for easy ref in future for anyone







.


----------



## Bartouille

Gonna give 0019 a try. No wonder I didn't have the memory channel dropping problem, I was on 0902 not 0901.


----------



## The L33t

I think the memory channel dropping was specifically on Hynix-based kits?! So Samsung folks should be fine.


----------



## Bartouille

@gupsterg had the problem and he runs B-die.

One thing I'm already noticing with AGESA 1.0.0.4 is that odd tCL values don't seem to work.

Edit: NVM, tCL 17 is problematic but tCL 15 works fine.


----------



## alucardis666

Any ETA with the next Bios?


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> @gupsterg had the problem and he runs B-die.


No, I think you are confusing something. @gupsterg is running dual channel only kit. So, you see, it would be difficult to have such an issue (quad to dual channel dropout) on a dual setup like his.

He did advise some of the issue, but if memory serves me right, he had no problems with 901.


----------



## gupsterg

@The L33t@Bartouille

I can not say if I was or wasn't getting dropped channels. I have no means of verifying unequivocally. When I was on 0901 and pushed for 3466MHz that's when I started experiencing half the RAM disappearing. This somewhat follows another member's experience, but at higher RAM MHz than I.

SO let's start from the top







, I went to 0901 on the 15/12/17 is 1st screenie/data point I have.



This was 3333MHz







The Stilt







Fast setup as determined stable on 0801-SP42M, any UEFI prior that I had issues hitting that RAM MHz/timings. I won't bore members with all the testing/benching and what my usage would have been. 01/01/18 is when I went 3466MHz







The Stilt







, 1st recorded screenie below with HCI error.



Later I noticed some boots where 1/2 the RAM was hardware reserved in OS. The only way it seems I fixed 1/2 the RAM issue/perhaps dropped channel was by changing CLDO_VDDP from [Auto] to 956mV. Again I am not learned enough or have that water tight testing or some data from a register to irrefutably support my claims, I only have basic screenies of my testing, etc.

*Now does Samsung B die drop channels on UEFI 0901 or only Hynix M?*

As user testing share was limited, using the link in OP for when Elmor dropped UEFI 0901 in thread we find some shares of info.

i) @Lemon Wolf is 1st to report channel dropping issue (link), has Corsair Vengeance LPX 3600MHz 4x8GB 18-19-19-39-58 (link), this should be *Samsung B die*. Hopefully he will confirm with Thaiphoon Burner screenie. When he reduced from 3600MHz to 3466MHz he had all channels back (link).

ii) bummer boy has all channels, link. Davidov has dropped channels, link. Both use 4x 8GB 3200MHz C16 Hynix M Die but one on G.Skill (link) another Corsair (link). Davidov tried 0019 but not better than past UEFI, link, however 0902 with reverted AGESA is all good, link. Sometime later bummer boy is having some stability issues but no post issues/dropped channels, link.

iii) mypickaxe had Hynix M as well, CMD16GX4M4A2800C16 is this AFAIK, went from quad to dual on UEFI 0901 (link).

iv) tcoreprime went to triple channel on UEFI 0901 (link), has G.Skill F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR, which would be *Samsung B die*. Sometime later in thread member is then fine with 0901, link.

v) rich345 with dual rank kit of *Samsung B die* posts no issues on UEFI 0901, link.

vi) @Phobos223 highlights he got 8 sticks RAM working on UEFI 0901, link. Reading two of his past posts I can not determine quite which kit or kits he has, link 1 & link 2. Hopefully will confirm model, etc.

So all in all I reckon it depends on RAM configuration, etc if UEFI 0901 is going to be an issue, really can't single out a particular IC as not being susceptible to dropped channels, etc.

SO back to UEFI 0019 3466MHz







The Stilt







, so I had gained ~10hrs Y-Cruncher stable, ~8hrs P95 v29.4B5 8K 4096K 12000MB stable, ~4hrs RealBench v2.56 stress mode 16GB stable and what happens at ~51min and ~74min of HCI Memtest!? RAM errors







.



HCI956mV1.093V1.39V53.330302424FAIL.txt 19k .txt file


Ahh well back to some tweaking







, should have ran HCI prior to all other tests







(like I usually do).


----------



## The L33t

I stand corrected


----------



## Lemon Wolf

Here is a screenshot as requested


----------



## gupsterg

@l33t








.

@Lemon Wolf








.

OK peeps







. I was a bit confounded why HCI showed error so quick and other tests passed for such length and pretty much back to back







. So I opt'd to rerun HCI Memtest without changing a thing







. Uptime in taskmanager is ~test runtime.



So my opinion is training at times is not going well, so profile my need a minor tweak vs setup on UEFI 0901. Currently not thinking UEFI 0019 is totally pants based on past testing/usage. Anyone using NVMe RAID this UEFI does not have option







.

As always will share findings







.


----------



## Phobos223

@gupsterg I can confirm that I have all 8 sticks of this kit: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232637

Running with the 0901 BETA BIOS. It has been rock solid since it came out and I am scared to touch it/flash it with new BIOS since it is stable!

Perhaps since i am only running 2400mhz it matters?

Thanks for all your work helping others!


----------



## gupsterg

@Phobos223

Thanks for quick response







. Regardless of MHz used, the points of interest were:-

i) How was UEFI for you regarding RAM channels support. Which clearly from your past and current info it is good







.

ii) What RAM IC you have, which I think is Hynix AFR from info in another thread. Which makes your share interesting for sure







.

When you have time, please use Thaiphoon Burner and share screenie







.


----------



## Phobos223

@gupsterg Just happened to have this handy... Not sure if this will help but all I have right now

EDIT posted wrong pic at first:


----------



## gupsterg

Perfect







, many thanks







.

The F4-2400C15Q2-64GTZRX kit is made up of 8 sticks of F4-2400C15-8GTZRX, single sided, single rank, Hynix AFR.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quick and odd question. When I got the Zenith Extreme, I installed an M.2 NVME under the shiny cover on the motherboard that is held down by three screws. These screws were an absolute nightmare to undo without damaging the head thread. Luckily I was able to do it but the thread has seen better days. Does anyone one know where you would get replacement screws ? Its not a huge issue but I do not like the thought of opening the cover again with such shoddy screws.

No idea why Asus used really poor screws using soft metals, strips the heads very easily. Use Torx !


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quick and odd question. When I got the Zenith Extreme, I installed an M.2 NVME under the shiny cover on the motherboard that is held down by three screws. These screws were an absolute nightmare to undo without damaging the head thread. Luckily I was able to do it but the thread has seen better days. Does anyone one know where you would get replacement screws ? Its not a huge issue but I do not like the thought of opening the cover again with such shoddy screws.
> 
> No idea why Asus used really poor screws using soft metals, strips the heads very easily. Use Torx !


I have that problem with 1 of the 3 screws. Not sure how it's gonna come out it isnt stripped but looks like it will become so trying to get it out. Pretty much nvme comes with the board when I flip it lol.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quick and odd question. When I got the Zenith Extreme, I installed an M.2 NVME under the shiny cover on the motherboard that is held down by three screws. These screws were an absolute nightmare to undo without damaging the head thread. Luckily I was able to do it but the thread has seen better days. Does anyone one know where you would get replacement screws ? Its not a huge issue but I do not like the thought of opening the cover again with such shoddy screws.
> 
> No idea why Asus used really poor screws using soft metals, strips the heads very easily. Use Torx !
> 
> 
> 
> I have that problem with 1 of the 3 screws. Not sure how it's gonna come out it isnt stripped but looks like it will become so trying to get it out. Pretty much nvme comes with the board when I flip it lol.
Click to expand...

I believe the screw to be an M2-M2.5 at approve 4-5mm in length. I am going to order some laptop screws of these sizes and find which one fits lol


----------



## gupsterg

One time undone screws on PCH/M.2 heatsink, didn't have an issue. Perhaps the use of threadlocker causes an issue.

Rerun HCI again for ~3.5hrs, without any settings changes.



I reckon a bump in SOC/VDIMM may help not encounter the error in run 1 of 3 today.

@Phobos223, added official TR RAM info in OP today. For SS SR 2DPC 8 slots used officially TR supports 2133MHz, so 2400MHz is +12.5%.

@subscribers OP in useful links has an old OC guide from [email protected] on a differing platform but some pertinent info some may find handy.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> One time undone screws on PCH/M.2 heatsink, didn't have an issue. Perhaps the use of threadlocker causes an issue.
> 
> Rerun HCI again for ~3.5hrs, without any settings changes.
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon a bump in SOC/VDIMM may help not encounter the error in run 1 of 3 today.
> 
> @Phobos223, added official TR RAM info in OP today. For SS SR 2DPC 8 slots used officially TR supports 2133MHz, so 2400MHz is +12.5%.
> 
> @subscribers OP in useful links has an old OC guide from [email protected] on a differing platform but some pertinent info some may find handy.


It certainly is the thread locker that is the issue, not sure why Asus went for that option as it does not really call for it.


----------



## Ljugtomten

Updated AI-Suite available at official driver download page: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/

I did snicker a bit when I read the text attached to it..


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljugtomten*
> 
> Updated AI-Suite available at official driver download page: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> I did snicker a bit when I read the text attached to it..


That "internal" dialogue is funny... could be worst believe me.

But it does prove a point about the way software is published to the Asus websites... no attention is given what-so-ever.


----------



## VileLasagna

I've been doing a ton of initial setup on my rig (still no OCing, tho). One of the things I'm struggling with a bit is RAID. For my system I'm running 3 NVMEs independently (1 250GB for Windoze, 1 250GB for Arch Linux root and 1 512GB for /home). My long-term storage though is going to be on 4 1TB WD Red HDDs on RAID 10. Since I want this volume to be shared between OS (and for better performance) I want to use the chipset RAID controller.

I had some trouble getting it up, couldn't find RAID config in UEFI 902 but got some help on the Zenith bug tracking thread which got me a bit further. RAID is setup and the 2TB volume has been partitioned using Windows' Disk Manager (just to make sure it doesn't complain). My next step, which is proving much more troublesome than I expected (though I will admit that at this point I was hoping for "lsblk; nano /etc/fstab") is getting Linux to detect and mount it properly. As I keep searching for what I'm missing, though, I DID stumble upon a PDF apparently from AMD itself which contains some of the info that got me where I am (which also means it's all the info the windows-only people (I'm sorry) will need).

Leaving it here, prolly good to be on the OP as well @gupsterg. At least to me the settings I had to tweak to get RAID Expert to show up on UEFI were pretty obscure. Curiously enough, there seems to be info on NVMe RAID everywhere but not much on regular SATA

AMD RAID Quick Start Guide (official?)


----------



## gupsterg

Info on how my experience is going with UEFI 0019 (flashed 14/01/18).

i) Y-Cruncher ~10hrs pass (All tests, 3min a test).
ii) P95 ~8hrs pass (8K 4096K 12000MB)
iii) HCI Memtest 2 errors, ~82min run. Rerun 2x (2.5hrs & 3.5hrs) without change of settings, 0 errors.
iv) Just due to 1 of 3 run HCI had 2x errors I have bumped SOC to 1.1V. Also enabled SVM now, HCI rerun no errors.



0019_3466S_SVM_setting.txt 24k .txt file


Experienced no missing RAM quantity/channels. USB working as should. OLED, fan header PWM, etc all good. Next plan is going to SATA RAID and more stability testing, etc.

@VileLasagna

+rep for share of RAID quickstart guide







.

I have renamed section in OP from NVMe RAID to SATA/NVMe RAID. Also moved the info on enabling RAIDXpert2 menu from FAQ to that section. Added your shared link to quickstart guide and highlighted the bigger PDF found in RAIDXpert2 management SW install.


----------



## Bartouille

Cool.









I'm redoing my 3466MHz OC on 0019 too. One thing I noticed is that Auto values for CAD Bus do not seem to be 24/24/24/24 ohm. With all values on Auto I got 3 errors in 500% HCI. Then I manually set every CAD Bus values to 24 ohm and so far I got 3 500% runs no error, with a reboot between each run. I'm going to let it run 2000% now.


----------



## Dominican

around 4.0 ghz what temperature everyone getting.....


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominican*
> 
> around 4.0 ghz what temperature everyone getting.....


Mid 60s with an Eisblock XPX and a 480 mm rad with low RPM fans


----------



## AgnomK

OK, had to register to give my feedback on BIOS 0019...

I have a TR 1950X and 32GB of DDR4 Ram. The ram kit is from Corsair, model CMR32GX4M4C3466C16, version 4.31 (Samsung b-die single side). All the memory settings were based on the Ryzen DRAM Calculator by 1usmus.

I was running on BIOS 902, and to reach 3200 MHz on the RAM clock I had to bump VSoc to 1.10V and DDR Voltage to 1.40, using CL14-16-16-16-32. 3466 MHz never got to run stable, even at 1.40V. My 1950X temps @4.0 GHz with 1.325V get to a maximum of 51 degrees Celsius, the coolant on my lop peaked at 34 degrees on an ambient temperature of 21, using a Blackice GTX 420 (Sadly, still using 120mm fans as the Silverstone case I'm using won't allow an EATX board plus 140 fans, even after I butchered several parts of it) and a Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro Nickel-plated. The GTX 1080 is also part of the loop, using an EK waterblock.

Now, running BIOS 0019, reached a stable 3200MHz on the RAM with 1.36V, VSoc on Auto, CL 14-14-14-14-28. It might be me seeing things but CPU temperatures have lowered, peaking at 46.3 degrees, coolant temp remain the same.

So far I can vouch for this BIOS... HCI test has been running for 2 hours now, no errors...





EDIT: Forgot to add that I flashed 0019 using the BIOS Flashback feature. I also didn't import my previous settings.

EDIT 2: Added the AIDA64 report.

EDIT 3: Added the HWInfo64 monitoring while I was running Prime95

EDIT 4: Forgot to add the VCore...


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> It certainly is the thread locker that is the issue, not sure why Asus went for that option as it does not really call for it.


The trick to overcoming threadlocker is to apply direct heat to the screw or nut. The weakens the threadlocker. The proper tool to apply heat would be with a butane soldering iron with the heat-shrink tip.


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> The trick to overcoming threadlocker is to apply direct heat to the screw or nut. The weakens the threadlocker. The proper tool to apply heat would be with a butane soldering iron with the heat-shrink tip.


Hello Asus Support : I tried to install my m.2 but my board caught on fire, is this normal ?


----------



## gupsterg

@Bartouille


Spoiler: My further testing info on UEFI 0019



Well I have found SOC of 1.1V was not really the answer on 0019 for 3466MHz







The Stilt







preset.



Later I tweaked CAD Bus, went from 30 30 24 24 to 30 30 30 24.



Another rerun, but SOC back at 1.093V.



Another run.



Then P95.



You may recall on UEFI 0901 when I had CAD Bus 30 30 30 30 it was fine for HCI, RB, Y-Cruncher, but dropped threads in P95. Changing to 24 24 24 24 solved it in P95, but rerun of Y-Cruncher was issue. Then repeat testing showed 30 30 24 24 allowed pass in all. So I do agree something differs about 0019 that I now need 30 30 30 24. SOC/VDIMM/ProODT/CLDO_VDDP is exactly the same setup now for these reruns on 0019 as used on 0901. What CAD Bus affect at [Auto] is I have no idea, as went manual as soon as set 3466MHz.

Look forward to your further experience share on UEFI 0019







.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominican*
> 
> around 4.0 ghz what temperature everyone getting.....


Not been at these clock as made bad choice of EK block, but I guess a low load situation could be done. What "load" case are you looking for?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgnomK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OK, had to register to give my feedback on BIOS 0019...
> 
> 
> 
> I have a TR 1950X and 32GB of DDR4 Ram. The ram kit is from Corsair, model CMR32GX4M4C3466C16, version 4.31 (Samsung b-die single side). All the memory settings were based on the Ryzen DRAM Calculator by 1usmus.
> 
> I was running on BIOS 902, and to reach 3200 MHz on the RAM clock I had to bump VSoc to 1.10V and DDR Voltage to 1.40, using CL14-16-16-16-32. 3466 MHz never got to run stable, even at 1.40V. My 1950X temps @4.0 GHz with 1.325V get to a maximum of 51 degrees Celsius, the coolant on my lop peaked at 34 degrees on an ambient temperature of 21, using a Blackice GTX 420 (Sadly, still using 120mm fans as the Silverstone case I'm using won't allow an EATX board plus 140 fans, even after I butchered several parts of it) and a Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro Nickel-plated. The GTX 1080 is also part of the loop, using an EK waterblock.
> 
> Now, running BIOS 0019, reached a stable 3200MHz on the RAM with 1.36V, VSoc on Auto, CL 14-14-14-14-28. It might be me seeing things but CPU temperatures have lowered, peaking at 46.3 degrees, coolant temp remain the same.
> 
> So far I can vouch for this BIOS... HCI test has been running for 2 hours now, no errors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to add that I flashed 0019 using the BIOS Flashback feature. I also didn't import my previous settings.
> 
> EDIT 2: Added the AIDA64 report.
> 
> EDIT 3: Added the HWInfo64 monitoring while I was running Prime95
> 
> EDIT 4: Forgot to add the VCore...


+rep thanks for share of experience, with details of kit







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> The trick to overcoming threadlocker is to apply direct heat to the screw or nut. The weakens the threadlocker. The proper tool to apply heat would be with a butane soldering iron with the heat-shrink tip.


Thanks for tip







, I will add in OP advising perhaps warming with hairdryer?


----------



## AgnomK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keith Myers*
> 
> The trick to overcoming threadlocker is to apply direct heat to the screw or nut. The weakens the threadlocker. The proper tool to apply heat would be with a butane soldering iron with the heat-shrink tip.


I just heated my screwdriver with a heat gun to around 350 degrees, those bolts came loose really easy once the temperature started to move from my screwdriver to the bolts. Used a dab of thermal compound to accelerate the process... Had to reheat the screwdriver several times during the process. But the bolts came loose without any damage.

EDIT: Spelling errors. English is a second language.


----------



## farcodev

I hope the 0019 is released soon, seems to be the right version, especially for the memory.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farcodev*
> 
> I hope the 0019 is released soon, seems to be the right version, especially for the memory.


Link is in OP







, has been there/in thread for download since 4 weeks ago







. This has AGESA 1.0.0.4 even if string is read back wrong in AIDA64/HWINFO, but this has patch to stop dropped ram channels which some had with UEFI 0901 (1st release of AGESA 1.0.0.4).


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> Hello Asus Support : I tried to install my m.2 but my board caught on fire, is this normal ?


LOL


----------



## Keith Myers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Bartouille
> 
> Thanks for tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I will add in OP advising perhaps warming with hairdryer?


If you can focus the hair dryer output down with a small nozzle, perhaps. The advantage to using the heat-shrink tip on the butane soldering iron is that the heat output is confined to a pencil tip sized area, very small, only a couple of millimeters in diameter.


----------



## gupsterg

Will add link in OP to this section of thread for peeps to ref, cheers Keith







.


----------



## Keith Myers

What @AgnomK did works very well too.


----------



## Threadbooster

Hi all







.

Can someone help me ?.

Sys Specs & Actual settings

Threadripper 1950x "v1.100" @ 3.4 "Multi x34" 26C Degrees "Enermax TR 360 AIO" stock compount "not liquid metal"
Zenith Extreme "0902 official"
G.skill TridentZ "ZTR" "not ZTX" 3200 CL14 "14 14 14 34 48 1T @ 3466 v1.38" profile made by me.
FSBRAM 3:52 @ Dram > 1729.2Mhz

<<< It's not a little bit strange that the FSBRAM ratio is set to 3:52 ? >>>

LLC1 / LLC2 "Both level 4"




Cinebench R15 pass 6 hours of scripting tests
AIDA64 Stress test full pass on 6 Hours
Prime95 Tests pass on 6 hours

"All Tests run with an mkv playing in backgound at the sametime"

Other than try to rise up the CPU Clock speed "i can achieve right now 4.236Mhz with v1.28xxx and 38C degrees but it's not what i want" i'm so conservative







.
can i made other fine tuning ?
I can optimize even the fsb:dram ratio ?.

Better to OC the Bus / NB or CPU Multiplier is sufficent and i can leave fsb to 100Mhz?.

and... ( just to ask







).

Is UEFI 0902 "without AGESA 1.0.0.4 ) good... or... a new even better beta version are available right now ?.

My suspect is that despite this settings the system have some aspects that underperform and probably "with lower settings" but more optimized... i can obtain more... expecially on system memory bandwidth. Is this way of thinking right ?

Considering 80% of people can't achieve half of this results...it's normal that my system run with this specs or this result can be a false positive because a possible bios bug ?.

thank you







..

"... sorry for my english if it's not good







" i hope it's easly understandable... with a little bit of fantasy







..


----------



## theafrosamurai

Hi, I'm thinking of getting this board and it seems ram is very fickle from what I'm reading. I have two ram kits from my previous builds. Both are Corsair Vengence, one LPX v4.24 and LED v.4.24. I don't see either kit in the QVL. Am I SOL and have to buy new ram or will it run but just not at the speeds of 300mhz and 3200mhz respectively?


----------



## AgnomK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theafrosamurai*
> 
> Hi, I'm thinking of getting this board and it seems ram is very fickle from what I'm reading. I have two ram kits from my previous builds. Both are Corsair Vengence, one LPX v4.24 and LED v.4.24. I don't see either kit in the QVL. Am I SOL and have to buy new ram or will it run but just not at the speeds of 300mhz and 3200mhz respectively?


AFAIK, all corsair kits with version 4.XX are made with Samsung ICs. Mine are rated for 3466mhz and using bios 0019 I was able to run it at advertised specs, but opted for a lower frequency with tighter latencies. However, your mileage may vary...


----------



## theafrosamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgnomK*
> 
> AFAIK, all corsair kits with version 4.XX are made with Samsung ICs. Mine are rated for 3466mhz and using bios 0019 I was able to run it at advertised specs, but opted for a lower frequency with tighter latencies. However, your mileage may vary...


Thanks so much, I know I may not get the exact frequency but I just didn't want to buy ram all over again. I want to get this board as it comes with a gigabit network card already and I just got it in my area too. I'll just make sure to get bios 0019 from the OP.


----------



## farcodev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Link is in OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , has been there/in thread for download since 4 weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This has AGESA 1.0.0.4 even if string is read back wrong in AIDA64/HWINFO, but this has patch to stop dropped ram channels which some had with UEFI 0901 (1st release of AGESA 1.0.0.4).


Oops I haven't seen it. Cool, thanks!


----------



## gupsterg

@Threadbooster

Thanks for share of experience







.

3466MHz @ 1.38V and nice timings on quad channel is sweet gain







.

3:52 , do 52/3 = 17.33, FSB would be 100MHz so 100 x 17.33 = 1733MHz for RAM, this is how I understand it.

LLC Level 4 is something I'd opt to not use, I'd use [Auto] and adjust voltage as needed to hold OC. High LLC will create overshoot of voltage when CPU becomes unloaded, etc. Software monitoring may not show this occurring as this happens quick.

FSB I would keep as 100MHz, as when we OC this "whole platform" gets OC'd so you could have PCI-E devices drop out or have issues.

@farcodev

NP







. If you use NVMe RAID then UEFI 0019 does not have the option, UEFI 0901 does though







.


----------



## farcodev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @farcodev
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you use NVMe RAID then UEFI 0019 does not have the option, UEFI 0901 does though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's OK, the two 750 aren't in RAID. I will then try this bios this weekend, hoping I can finally use my memory at 3200Mhz








I'm actually with the 0902, no problem so far, outside with this DDR that I cannot put > 2700Mhz... the BIOS reset button behind the case is surely pretty useful


----------



## gupsterg

Reading a past post you have G.SKILL F4-3200C16Q-32GTZ, 2 kits to make 64GB (8x8GB). IIRC this can be varying IC, ie Samsung or Hynix, use Thaiphoon Burner to check (OP has link). Hopefully both your kits use same RAM IC.


----------



## farcodev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Reading a past post you have G.SKILL F4-3200C16Q-32GTZ, 2 kits to make 64GB (8x8GB). IIRC this can be varying IC, ie Samsung or Hynix, use Thaiphoon Burner to check (OP has link). Hopefully both your kits use same RAM IC.


Yeah you are right.
OK I go to download this software and see what I have, thanks!


----------



## farcodev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Reading a past post you have G.SKILL F4-3200C16Q-32GTZ, 2 kits to make 64GB (8x8GB). IIRC this can be varying IC, ie Samsung or Hynix, use Thaiphoon Burner to check (OP has link). Hopefully both your kits use same RAM IC.


OK, I checked the 8 EEPROM / SMBus, and they have all the same info










The 8 have all the same manufacturer / part number / package and die density and so on
I bought the second pack only a few time after the first, so that's it.

I just know that these parts aren't in the QVL (I haven't seen these lately at least in the pdf). I'm far to be a pro with the memory chips and stuff, so it is a little bit over my head


----------



## st4v0

HPET In SB [Enabled]

while tying to to solve my coldboot problems I was searching through bios text files and saw this,anything to be concerned about?


----------



## gupsterg

@farcodev

Thanks for info share







.

You have Samsung D die, it is dual rank and double sided. The 2R denotes number of ranks. The M in 512M x8 is Megabits AFAIK, so 4096Mbits a side and 2 would then make 8192Mbits = 8GB a stick.



In OP is table for official RAM speed, 1866MHz would be for your setup. D die is not ideal either for Ryzen/ThreadRipper AFAIK, so even 2700MHz is not to shabby IMO. Hopefully you gain 3200MHz on UEFI 0019







.

@st4v0

I'd ignore that, some hidden settings show in txt that we may not need access to IMO.

Reading your past posts couldn't get info on:-

i) What RAM you use?
ii) What settings you are using? (attach txt to post)

In a past post you queried why ASUS is not on latest AGESA. UEFI 0901 and 0019 have AGESA 1.0.0.4 which is latest for ThreadRipper. I think you are on 0901 from a past post? if so try also 0019 it may be better.


----------



## farcodev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @farcodev
> 
> Thanks for info share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You have Samsung D die, it is dual rank and double sided. The 2R denotes number of ranks. The M in 512M x8 is Megabits AFAIK, so 4096Mbits a side and 2 would then make 8192Mbits = 8GB a stick.
> 
> 
> 
> In OP is table for official RAM speed, 1866MHz would be for your setup. D die is not ideal either for Ryzen/ThreadRipper AFAIK, so even 2700MHz is not to shabby IMO. Hopefully you gain 3200MHz on UEFI 0019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No problem, thanks to you for your infos








So I understand why on Newegg they weren't displayed as Ryzen RAM, but it was the rare model without leds (I'm not a fan of LEDs anywhere) so I took them... Pehaps a silly reason.
For now I have a DRAM frequency of 1399.2Mhz via CPU-Z, so 2800. It's not like the end of world for sure. Maybe in the worst scenario I could play with the timing, I will see.

Thanks again for your support!


----------



## gupsterg

NP







.

TBH the whole Ryzen RAM thing from a company market perspective I don't buy into. Read this post by Voodoo Jungle (author of TB).

I have licensed copy of TB which can flash dimms, it makes no difference to what I get with my Samsung B die if I use Flare X SPD data or Trident Z.

If gunning for highest MHz and best timings simply put you need Samsung B die, single rank, single sided with decent IMC and UEFI IMO







.

*** edit ***

@st4v0

Reading this wiki HPET HW is in Southbridge. I believe if we had the ability to turn off HPET in UEFI it would come from this setting.

@Bartouille

This ZIP contains testing after data shown in post 2368. I'm now calling it a day on stability testing 3466MHz







The Stilt














.


----------



## Bartouille

Interesting results. Thanks for sharing.







103C Tctl on y-cruncher is insane...







Why is it getting that hot?

I'm redoing my 3466MHz OC on 0019. So far so good. Will share my results once I pass my tests (8 hrs of HCI, SAT, P95 Blend and y-cruncher).


----------



## gupsterg

No idea why it gets so hot in Y-Cruncher







. When I checked logs for this test case while back it is only a few instances (2-3 over long period). Which would tie in with how CPU sensor works on Ryzen/ThreadRipper. It has 40 sensors and tCTL is link.



I think I'm gonna order Bykski CPU-XPR-AM, supports multi AMD socket.


----------



## Mysticial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Y-Cruncher I used default setup of tests only, which does not include N32 (used to in older versions).


I added a couple new tests to y-cruncher in v0.7.4 in response to the Skylake X memory shenanigans. That meant there were too many tests. So I disabled all the ones I thought were redundant and useless.

I disabled N32 because it's largely redundant of N64. Though they're not exactly the same as N32 is less CPU intensive and more memory-intensive.

(Pay attention to the "slider" on the right side in the stress-test menu.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> @gupsterg
> But I keep getting this goddamn error in N32 test in y-cruncher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll have to increase SOC one step again. Still not entirely sure it's SOC related. Did you find this N32 test hard when you were testing?


N32 is the first test on the list that has a reasonable balance between computation and memory access. IOW, it's the first test on the list that stresses both CPU and memory at the same time.

If it's failing consistently on N32 on the very first iteration, then it'll probably fail on some of the tests after it as well.

But all the tests have different workloads with different ratios of compute/memory-access. So it's always possible that any particular test can trip a system in a way that the other tests don't. At least on my Ryzen 7, the N32 test has never failed without also failing either N64 or VST as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bartouille*
> 
> Interesting results. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 103C Tctl on y-cruncher is insane...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it getting that hot?
> 
> I'm redoing my 3466MHz OC on 0019. So far so good. Will share my results once I pass my tests (8 hrs of HCI, SAT, P95 Blend and y-cruncher).


Which test is running the hottest? N64?


----------



## st4v0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @farcodev
> 
> Thanks for info share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You have Samsung D die, it is dual rank and double sided. The 2R denotes number of ranks. The M in 512M x8 is Megabits AFAIK, so 4096Mbits a side and 2 would then make 8192Mbits = 8GB a stick.
> 
> 
> 
> In OP is table for official RAM speed, 1866MHz would be for your setup. D die is not ideal either for Ryzen/ThreadRipper AFAIK, so even 2700MHz is not to shabby IMO. Hopefully you gain 3200MHz on UEFI 0019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @st4v0
> 
> I'd ignore that, some hidden settings show in txt that we may not need access to IMO.
> 
> Reading your past posts couldn't get info on:-
> 
> i) What RAM you use?
> ii) What settings you are using? (attach txt to post)
> 
> In a past post you queried why ASUS is not on latest AGESA. UEFI 0901 and 0019 have AGESA 1.0.0.4 which is latest for ThreadRipper. I think you are on 0901 from a past post? if so try also 0019 it may be better.


Thanks for your reply back,heres my mem info and bios info.



4Ghz3200Mhz_setting.txt 24k .txt file


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticial*
> 
> I added a couple new tests to y-cruncher in v0.7.4 in response to the Skylake X memory shenanigans. That meant there were too many tests. So I disabled all the ones I thought were redundant and useless.
> 
> I disabled N32 because it's largely redundant of N64. Though they're not exactly the same as N32 is less CPU intensive and more memory-intensive.
> 
> (Pay attention to the "slider" on the right side in the stress-test menu.)


Thanks for info







, yes I have noted the slider







.

For me as stated to Bartouille log shows few instances in a run of highest temps when I searched log. So I ignored it as CPU is stock and ref average more.

This morning did a quick video, I did not sit and watch test, reviewing it I have trimmed out where temps peak higher 1st instance and then when highest was recorded. Trimmed video of few minutes in this ZIP. The drop after the rise is also quick, so I do believe we're seeing rotation/highest value with some averaging perhaps? really don't know though







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st4v0*
> 
> Thanks for your reply back,heres my mem info and bios info.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4Ghz3200Mhz_setting.txt 24k .txt file


Will have a view







. How many sticks of RAM are you using?


----------



## st4v0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Thanks for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , yes I have noted the slider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> For me as stated to Bartouille log shows few instances in a run of highest temps when I searched log. So I ignored it as CPU is stock and ref average more.
> 
> This morning did a quick video, I did not sit and watch test, reviewing it I have trimmed out where temps peak higher 1st instance and then when highest was recorded. Trimmed video of few minutes in this ZIP. The drop after the rise is also quick, so I do believe we're seeing rotation/highest value with some averaging perhaps? really don't know though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Will have a view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . How many sticks of RAM are you using?


4 sticks

Thanks


----------



## gupsterg

NP







.

You are using slots A1 B1 C1 D1?

If your on UEFI 0901 perhaps try UEFI 0019 (link in OP).

In log it is shown:-

ProcODT [Auto]

This setting can mean difference between successful post or not. Use Ryzen Master to see what this is defaulting to when you are on 2133MHz. Then set it manually to that value in UEFI and see if when you move from 2133MHz to 2400MHz you have a post. Without changing CLDO_VDDP you should get higher RAM MHz than you currently are.


----------



## st4v0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> NP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You are using slots A1 B1 C1 D1?
> 
> If your on UEFI 0901 perhaps try UEFI 0019 (link in OP).
> 
> In log it is shown:-
> 
> ProcODT [Auto]
> 
> This setting can mean difference between successful post or not. Use Ryzen Master to see what this is defaulting to when you are on 2133MHz. Then set it manually to that value in UEFI and see if when you move from 2133MHz to 2400MHz you have a post. Without changing CLDO_VDDP you should get higher RAM MHz than you currently are.


You are using slots A1 B1 C1 D1? Yes I am.

Ive just switched over the other day to 0019 in a vain hope that it might be different to 901,no difference though.

ProcODT normally auto's to 60ohm at 3200mhz,Ill try dropping it back to 2133Mhz and see if that changes.
Thanks


----------



## st4v0

At 2133Mhz it still shows as 60Ohm in ryzen master.


----------



## gupsterg

Seems I got my wires crossed







. So you have 3200MHz stable, as a past post states you ran P95 11+ hours and only issue you have is cold boot? is warm boot fine?


----------



## Bartouille

y-cruncher done



Not sure why I got errors all the time before on N32.









Code:



Code:


Frequencies:
BCLK            100.0MHz
Core Ratio      36.00x
Memory Ratio    34.66x

Voltages:
VDDCR_CPU       1.15000V
VDDCR_SOC       1.04375V
MEM VDDIO       1.40000V
CLDO_VDDP       950mV

Resistances:
ProcODT                         53.3 Ohm
MemCadBusClkDrvStren            24 Ohm
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren        24 Ohm
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren          24 Ohm
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren            24 Ohm

Memory timings:
tCL             16
tRCD            19
tRP             19
tRAS            39
tRC             82
tRRD_S          7
tRRD_L          10
tFAW            37
tWTR_S          5
tWTR_L          13
tWR             26
tRFC            451
tRTP            13
tCKE            9
CR              2T
GDM             OFF


----------



## st4v0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Seems I got my wires crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So you have 3200MHz stable, as a past post states you ran P95 11+ hours and only issue you have is cold boot? is warm boot fine?


excuse my ignorance please,when you say warm boot do you mean restart?


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> It certainly is the thread locker that is the issue, not sure why Asus went for that option as it does not really call for it.


Asrock boards have this issue too. I needed a pair of vice grips to remove the NVME drive from my taichi when I upgraded the drive.


----------



## gupsterg

@Bartouille

Sweet







.

I was gonna pull the trigger on:-


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Luckily before I placed the order I saw in seller feedback a recent photo of product and asked him for item photo.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Not optimal IMO







, so I ordered A-Ryzen-ThV2-X







.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







So EK block be out I'll have moar RGB bling







. Gonna hit 4.5GHz easy with that LED boost







.

I did another ~3.5hr run today, all good so far. Top left is relive counter, recorded all the run, snip of last few min below.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Fitted another SSD, gonna attempt RAID with multiOS now







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st4v0*
> 
> excuse my ignorance please,when you say warm boot do you mean restart?


Yes.


----------



## st4v0

A simple restart seems fine,its mainly if I fully shut it down.
then i have to use the safeboot red button on the motherboard.


----------



## gupsterg

So when you shutdown is this PSU switched off from electric or not?


----------



## keng

It has to do with "cold" and "warm" restarts. I give up on trying to understand wt# windows10 does during your computer boot, but on the computer I have win10, I disabled windows recovery mode as that is as useful as lifeboat on a space shuttle most of the time.

Honestly, I think even the memory testing windows does during boot is not working properly as with linux I had no problems OC'ing ram, whereas with windows all sort of







screens pop up . Bottom line, try to force yourself to abandon windows all together, I feel windows10 will veryyyy soon have a worse security crisis that windows xp 10 years later. You can just feel it, the win10 kernel is like this incredibly old and fat guy starting to run a marathon and chances are this just might be the last OS released by Microsoft...ever.


----------



## keng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So when you shutdown is this PSU switched off from electric or not?


That shouldn't be relevant, only time that matters if you are resetting the bios. It has to do with the boot sequence of cold vs warm boot


----------



## st4v0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So when you shutdown is this PSU switched off from electric or not?


That's with the PSU still on.
Turning it off at the mains provides mixed results and are never consistant to recreate.
Ironicly if I power it down and go to work,when I get home it boots up just fine.
The time powered down must discharge or change something??


----------



## AgnomK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Bartouille
> 
> Not optimal IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so I ordered A-Ryzen-ThV2-X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Honestly, you should check out the Heatkiller IV Pro for TR... I'm not receiving any kind of sponsorship, but it is simply fantastic... I got the nickel plated one and when I received, it's simply a 2kg slab of copper, machining is perfect, fitting also perfect... It was so perfect I didn't even dare to disassemble it otherwise I would end up screwing up the fine german engineering on this block...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So when you shutdown is this PSU switched off from electric or not?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *keng*
> 
> That shouldn't be relevant, only time that matters if you are resetting the bios. It has to do with the boot sequence of cold vs warm boot
Click to expand...

The board posts in 3-4 different ways.

If you remove power prior to board posting from shutdown, you will note it will do a post, shutdown and repost.

If you have power active prior to board posting from shutdown it will not.

Then the board also post differently when it has power if Windows is in "Fast Startup mode".

If you place the board in "Sleep" whilst in OS and then "Resume" it again posts differently.

*SO yes it is relevant when member has post issue to ask.*

On the C6H it is easy to see this process, as the Q-Code left on display clearly showed this, link.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st4v0*
> 
> That's with the PSU still on.
> Turning it off at the mains provides mixed results and are never consistant to recreate.
> Ironicly if I power it down and go to work,when I get home it boots up just fine.
> The time powered down must discharge or change something??


Strange you have RAM which Threadripper favour. I use ProcODT 53.3 currently (default is 60), on past UEFI even this and 60 could give me post issues. You may need to test out differing ProcODT, I know in the past you tried CLDO_VDDP changes, you may need to do both.

Worst case you may need to wait till a later UEFI. On ZE with same HW I have now, I couldn't do 3333MHz or 3466MHz. It was only a few months ago (~Nov 17), I gained this. So 50% of my ownership I was on 3200MHz and I only use 2x 8GB







.

On C6H for several months I had cold boot issues with even power active to PSU. The only way I didn't was to use "Sleep/Resume". Then it did get resolved with a UEFI that Elmor released.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgnomK*
> 
> Honestly, you should check out the Heatkiller IV Pro for TR... I'm not receiving any kind of sponsorship, but it is simply fantastic... I got the nickel plated one and when I received, it's simply a 2kg slab of copper, machining is perfect, fitting also perfect... It was so perfect I didn't even dare to disassemble it otherwise I would end up screwing up the fine german engineering on this block...


Yeah that is a nice block







. The reason I went Bykski is that HardOCP when tested it with 4.0GHz @ 1.44V it was within a degree of XSPC Raystorm Neo, but it literally cost me 1/2 the price of that. This way I can sell my EK block cheap and not lose much for gaining better block TBH. I also plan on lapping the Bykski block later, I know a member did it here to improve it.

This Barrow Choice block is also interesting, a member has it here. I have bumped that thread hoping to get some comparable data.


----------



## Kriant

Sooo, I decided to "congratulate" myself on getting a new job with a hefty salary increase by shelling out money and buying 64gb quad channel 3200 14-14-14-34 gskill set.

Booted up just fine, surprisingly works with my previous tweaks for my older kit hmmmm.....anyway, more testing required to determine stability, but at a glance....man Threadripper needs that quad channel. The difference in dual channel vs quad is pretty noticeable, both in apps and in gaming - stutter from AC: O that I've consistently observed is now just vanished.


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> On C6H for several months I had cold boot issues with even power active to PSU. The only way I didn't was to use "Sleep/Resume". Then it did get resolved with a UEFI that Elmor released.
> Yeah that is a nice block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The reason I went Bykski is that HardOCP when tested it with 4.0GHz @ 1.44V it was within a degree of XSPC Raystorm Neo, but it literally cost me 1/2 the price of that. This way I can sell my EK block cheap and not lose much for gaining better block TBH. I also plan on lapping the Bykski block later, I know a member did it here to improve it.


Ek will give you a refund because there block sucks so bad. I got one and a few others on the ek forum also got one. Some got the money back and were able to keep the block .. I had to send mine back - no free paper weight









couldn't be happier with my temps with the xspc block .. and lights look good too .. I had to take off the heatsink for the vrms though to route the cables or it looks absurd

Still not sure why Asus made a WB_sensor header. Usually when you make up a standard you have a company on-board that would make a product for it. I mean at least 1 product


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brain29*
> 
> Ek will give you a refund because there block sucks so bad. I got one and a few others on the ek forum also got one. Some got the money back and were able to keep the block .. I had to send mine back - no free paper weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't be happier with my temps with the xspc block .. and lights look good too .. I had to take off the heatsink for the vrms though to route the cables or it looks absurd
> 
> Still not sure why Asus made a WB_sensor header. Usually when you make up a standard you have a company on-board that would make a product for it. I mean at least 1 product


I got 3 of the ek blocks 2 tr supremacy and 1 x399 asus mobo way too late to get anything on my end I feel.


----------



## Brain29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I got 3 of the ek blocks 2 tr supremacy and 1 x399 asus mobo way too late to get anything on my end I feel.


considering they lied about there product - you have all the time in the world

"*With a dense micro-fin structure the EK-Supremacy EVO Threadripper™ Edition water block offers the best possible cooling performance! The water block uses award-winning EK-Supremacy EVO cooling engine with specialized jet insert and jet plate combination to ensure best possible cooling for X399 chipset based CPUs.*"


----------



## The L33t

The only honest review for that block was from hardocp. And... It was not provided by EK. They don't talk, imagine that... Why would that be.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The L33t*
> 
> The only honest review for that block was from hardocp. And... It was not provided by EK. They don't talk, imagine that... Why would that be.


They were kind in the end to post a chart showing the inverted non factory layout. Otherwise it be even hotter on the main chart. IMO they should of just left it and let the complete ugly show.


----------



## The L33t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> They were kind in the end to post a chart showing the inverted non factory layout. Otherwise it be even hotter on the main chart. IMO they should of just left it and let the complete ugly show.


I understand, but that probably helped some owners get the better they can from it, and, in the end, that is the better service Hardocp could do, they advised against purshase for the ones that did not decide and helped the ones that did not know at the time of purchase, so I appreciate their stance.


----------



## gupsterg

@Brain29

I've had the block since launch, checking emails from OCuk got delivered 07/09/17. I think I will look like a pleb by expressing how it lacks performance.


----------



## AgnomK

Anyone has some weird VRM noises when overclocking the processor? I was tuning the PWM of my fans to make them a bit quieter and then I noticed the VRM hiss coming from the motherboard...

So I decided to fiddle with it a bit more, then I noticed something strange...

Which one is the correct one?


----------



## keng

don't fiddle with the fans on this board it is not reliable, especially the vrm fan. Leave it alone.


----------



## AgnomK

I just do it on the BIOS, I dare not touch anything on AI Suite until we have a stable release... And the pwm control is working perfectly here. Again, not sure if they'll get all screwy if I use AI Suite to change the curve.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgnomK*
> 
> Anyone has some weird VRM noises when overclocking the processor? I was tuning the PWM of my fans to make them a bit quieter and then I noticed the VRM hiss coming from the motherboard...
> 
> So I decided to fiddle with it a bit more, then I noticed something strange...
> 
> Which one is the correct one?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


CPU Voltage in Ryzen Master is VID (requested/set). HWiNFO CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is VCORE (actual). If less cores were loaded you would see very close to ~1.3V last time I tested using Statuscore(link in OP). Once you load all cores the droop you see is:-

a) based on loading.
b) loose load line spec, from AMD if on [Auto].

As you can see in the max column you reached ~1.3V this may have been an instance when lower number of cores loaded or when CPU become loaded/unloaded the bounce up of voltage which can be noted.

The temperature difference between Ryzen master and HWINFO could be:-

i) polling interval difference.
ii) possible "taking turns" to access sensor/display data so out of sync because of that.


----------



## sk11venge

Hi, I tried searching the forums but I couldnt find anything that answered my question so figure ill ask here before I try anything else. I just put together my first threadripper system and I got some 3200 g skill memory but it currently isnt running in the xmp mode and i havent seen a setting in the bios that says enable xmp mode like i did on my other intel board. Is this setting buried in the menus somewhere or do I have to manually enter all the spd info for the memory timings in the bios? I did see an oc profile or something like that and an option to set it to 3200 but no xmp option.

I got x2 of the F4-3200C14D-16GTZR for 32gb total.


----------



## The L33t

Look for DOCP. That's what you Want.


----------



## sk11venge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The L33t*
> 
> Look for DOCP. That's what you Want.


Got it, thanks. I must have missed that when I was looking around before, it gets frustrating after a few minutes because my mouse lags so much for some reason, and the menus are slow, like the refresh rate on the monitor is really low or something. I got a mild oc right now at 3.7ghz on the 1950x, working good so far!


----------



## Palulukas

*Ram oc*

Greetings everyone,

I finally received my VRM cooler from Watercool and successfully OCed my 1950x to 4 ghz. Now it's time for RAM OC.
I have never done any RAM OC an Zen so I need some advice from experts! ;-)

This is my RAM kit: CMD32GX4M4B3200C16, Corsair, the grey DIMM-slots used.

Taiphoon Burner says that the chips are Samsung E-Die and they're Dual-ranked. 
DOCP won't boot proberly. Fixing the DRAM boot voltage didn't solve the problem either.


Can somebody please help me?


With kind regards

Palulukas


----------



## Brain29

Ek just announced that they made a correct block for threadripper .. and will be letting swaps. I already got rid of mine but I know a few people for some reason stuck with it. Don't know why they didn't announce they were making changes sooner. Would be interesting if can get close to xspc.


----------



## Palulukas

@Brain29

Has anyone compared the current available TR-Waterblocks, which are especially optimized for it?
I own a Watercool TR4 Pro and I'm curious about how it compares to others.


With kind regards

Palulukas


----------



## gupsterg

Palulukas said:


> Greetings everyone,
> 
> I finally received my VRM cooler from Watercool and successfully OCed my 1950x to 4 ghz. Now it's time for RAM OC.
> I have never done any RAM OC an Zen so I need some advice from experts! ;-)
> 
> This is my RAM kit: CMD32GX4M4B3200C16, Corsair, the grey DIMM-slots used.
> 
> Taiphoon Burner says that the chips are Samsung E-Die and they're Dual-ranked.
> DOCP won't boot proberly. Fixing the DRAM boot voltage didn't solve the problem either.
> 
> 
> Can somebody please help me?
> 
> 
> With kind regards
> 
> Palulukas


0 dual rank experience here  . There is a pearl of wisdom in OP by The Stilt, which I will highlight separately in new section ASAP  .

See this image for now. You may also find some help in here and the Ryzen memory thread in my signature below.


----------



## Brain29

Palulukas said:


> @Brain29
> 
> Has anyone compared the current available TR-Waterblocks, which are especially optimized for it?
> I own a Watercool TR4 Pro and I'm curious about how it compares to others.
> 
> 
> With kind regards
> 
> Palulukas


I don't think there out yet they just showed a picture of it on facebook

looks like they dug into the plate still looks like a thicker base then xspc typically that means warmer temps - but im just guessing with that comment

still really bummed out about the first version along with the 2 radiators I bought that were chucking metal shavings for a month


----------



## Palulukas

hello gubsterg,

thank you for your reply. I tried the Ryzen DRAM Calculator and this is what happened:
I chose all the needed settings and got the following results for my RAM (attached below).

The read markers show the current settings and choices, RAM voltage is currently 1,37 , same for RAMboot voltage.
I also tried the given alternatives for the timings.
I tested all the settings with HCI memtestpro, "all unused RAM", but I still receive some errors. 

I will link it in this post.


Does anybody have some further advice for me?


Greetings

Palulukas


----------



## gupsterg

IMO the app is underdeveloped and has some bugs. Even if it didn't the settings could work perfectly for someone or get them close to where they need to be and with some tweaking be sorted.

My reason for linking thread was so you could find working settings for similar setup as you have. Search function is not working correctly on site so probably not an easy task.


----------



## sevriety

Hi guys---I'm having a new problem. My computer is no longer cold-booting. Like, not even attempting to boot. Power button does nothing. The motherboard is getting power & the led's are doing it's normal glam while powered down. Now, I can cold-boot the machine only if I hit the PSU switch and disconnect power from the system completely, and then turn it back on. Then it boots as normal. It all started when my dad hit the breaker for this side of the house to do some work when my computer was sleeping. (I wasn't home & it's made me realize I need to always fully power down & get a UPS)

I do also notice (this has been very rare, but mostly because I sleep the PC not turn off) that after I re-plug power that post fails one time, restarts, and then works. I'm running bios version 804 on 32gb trident rgb 14cl quad channel b-die & an 850 evo. TR has been on 3.8ghz @ 1.625v

What is the likely culprit, here? Does flipping a breaker have the potential to to wreck things? My pc would have been sleeping, not on, when this happened. After all of this I'm thinking it could be bad cmos or fried power switch--but it's almost impossible to know on these things.


----------



## sevriety

Hi guys---I'm having a new problem. My computer is no longer cold-booting. Like, not even attempting to boot. Power button does nothing. The motherboard is getting power & the led's are doing it's normal glam while powered down. Now, I can cold-boot the machine only if I hit the PSU switch and disconnect power from the system completely, and then turn it back on. Then it boots as normal. It all started when my dad hit the breaker for this side of the house to do some work when my computer was sleeping. (I wasn't home & it's made me realize I need to always fully power down & get a UPS)

I do also notice (this has been very rare, but mostly because I sleep the PC not turn off) that after I re-plug power that post fails one time, restarts, and then works. I'm running bios version 804 on 32gb trident rgb 14cl quad channel b-die & an 850 evo. TR has been on 3.8ghz @ 1.625v

What is the likely culprit, here? Does flipping a breaker have the potential to to wreck things? My pc would have been sleeping, not on, when this happened. After all of this I'm thinking it could be bad cmos or fried power switch--but it's almost impossible to know on these things.


----------



## gupsterg

If in your shoes I'd:-

i) Disconnect power from PC.
ii) Remove CMOS battery and leave it for a hour or so.
iii) Press CMOSCLR button rear IO, reinsert battery and see if power up.

If above does not resolve it I would probably try flashing board using Flashback and seeing if it rectifies issue.


----------



## Brain29

sevriety said:


> Hi guys---I'm having a new problem. My computer is no longer cold-booting. Like, not even attempting to boot. Power button does nothing. The motherboard is getting power & the led's are doing it's normal glam while powered down. Now, I can cold-boot the machine only if I hit the PSU switch and disconnect power from the system completely, and then turn it back on. Then it boots as normal. It all started when my dad hit the breaker for this side of the house to do some work when my computer was sleeping. (I wasn't home & it's made me realize I need to always fully power down & get a UPS)
> 
> I do also notice (this has been very rare, but mostly because I sleep the PC not turn off) that after I re-plug power that post fails one time, restarts, and then works. I'm running bios version 804 on 32gb trident rgb 14cl quad channel b-die & an 850 evo. TR has been on 3.8ghz @ 1.625v
> 
> What is the likely culprit, here? Does flipping a breaker have the potential to to wreck things? My pc would have been sleeping, not on, when this happened. After all of this I'm thinking it could be bad cmos or fried power switch--but it's almost impossible to know on these things.


yes flipping breakers can cause surges *rarely 

I don't think that's your issue (since you see lights)

flash to 902 

the cold boot issue is an issue I get daily when trying to change settings in the uefi or bad memory timings 

the lock up is the result of bad uefi code


----------



## Uraniumz

Brain29 said:


> I don't think there out yet they just showed a picture of it on facebook
> 
> looks like they dug into the plate still looks like a thicker base then xspc typically that means warmer temps - but im just guessing with that comment
> 
> still really bummed out about the first version along with the 2 radiators I bought that were chucking metal shavings for a month


I will be extremely happy to get one of these. I had pre-ordered one of the EKmonoblocks, and have only ran at stock for the past months since temps are not acceptable during overclocking. I did submit an RMA, but could not pull the block to return it without buying a different block to take its place, and I wanted a monoblock, so I ended up just leaving it. This will be a huge step in the right direction for EK, better late than never.

Maybe I can get them to send me a new RGB strip for the block as well, sine the one that came with mine was DOA.


On a different note, does anyone get intermittent periods of complete system skipping on their desktop? I haven't noticed it during fullscreen gaming, but on my desktop with chrome windows open, solidworks running, background programs etc..., every now and then I will get 10-15 seconds straight of skipping/stuttering. It is like the PC is playing redlight/greenlight. Everything will move/run for a second, then stall for a second, then run, then stall, and on and on until it kinda "catches up" and runs smooth again. I have the exact same programs running that I ran on my last build (X99), same approximate drivers etc..., and never ran into this problem. 

Just curious if this is an X399 thing, a Zenith thing, or perhaps I should use process of elimination with programs running.


----------



## Brain29

Uraniumz said:


> I will be extremely happy to get one of these. I had pre-ordered one of the EKmonoblocks, and have only ran at stock for the past months since temps are not acceptable during overclocking. I did submit an RMA, but could not pull the block to return it without buying a different block to take its place, and I wanted a monoblock, so I ended up just leaving it. This will be a huge step in the right direction for EK, better late than never.
> 
> Maybe I can get them to send me a new RGB strip for the block as well, sine the one that came with mine was DOA.
> 
> 
> On a different note, does anyone get intermittent periods of complete system skipping on their desktop? I haven't noticed it during fullscreen gaming, but on my desktop with chrome windows open, solidworks running, background programs etc..., every now and then I will get 10-15 seconds straight of skipping/stuttering. It is like the PC is playing redlight/greenlight. Everything will move/run for a second, then stall for a second, then run, then stall, and on and on until it kinda "catches up" and runs smooth again. I have the exact same programs running that I ran on my last build (X99), same approximate drivers etc..., and never ran into this problem.
> 
> Just curious if this is an X399 thing, a Zenith thing, or perhaps I should use process of elimination with programs running.


sounds like you need to turn off hpet

admin command promt
"bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock"

you can also set it to false instead of delete 

you can check if its there with "bcdedit /enum"


----------



## Uraniumz

Brain29 said:


> sounds like you need to turn off hpet
> 
> admin command promt
> "bcdedit /deletevalue useplatformclock"
> 
> you can also set it to false instead of delete
> 
> you can check if its there with "bcdedit /enum"


Checked, and it doesn't show up in the loader/manager lists as a value or description, so I assume I don't have it enabled.

I did not install any version of AI Suite, since that seemed to be a universal problem for builds.


----------



## Archea47

I have a raid0 ssd array on my asus 990FX sabertooth - would it he possible to mirror the raid configuration (manually) to my x399 Zenith and not have to rebuild the array?

Let's take that a step further: how about if they are boot disks with windows 7?

If still yes, any considerations other than some standard driver updates for booting an OS on 990fx 8350 to x399 1950X?

Time is my most scarce resource these days - I realize how lazy this sounds. Long (nearish) term plan is m.2 raid

Thanks!

Also any resellers of the Heatkiller VRM heatsink for the Zenith other than watercool's own site? I'm in the US


----------



## Brain29

Uraniumz said:


> Checked, and it doesn't show up in the loader/manager lists as a value or description, so I assume I don't have it enabled.
> 
> I did not install any version of AI Suite, since that seemed to be a universal problem for builds.


maybe an unstable oc then ? idk your guess is as good as mine


----------



## mypickaxe

Has anyone tried an Intel NVMe device as a standalone drive alongside several non-Intel NVMe drives with AMD NVMe RAID? 

My Zenith Extreme hangs, "Check NVRAM" only when I enable NVMe RAID in the UEFI while my Optane 900p is installed. 

If I remove the 900p, I can create a RAID array, install Windows on it, etc. If I add the Optane 900p back in after, same issue. Either NVRAM or HDD issue.

Turn off NVMe RAID and I can boot from the Optane, create a software RAID in Windows across the Samsung 960 Pros, etc.


----------



## mypickaxe

Duplicate post.


----------



## Brain29

mypickaxe said:


> Has anyone tried an Intel NVMe device as a standalone drive alongside several non-Intel NVMe drives with AMD NVMe RAID?
> 
> My Zenith Extreme hangs, "Check NVRAM" only when I enable NVMe RAID in the UEFI while my Optane 900p is installed.
> 
> If I remove the 900p, I can create a RAID array, install Windows on it, etc. If I add the Optane 900p back in after, same issue. Either NVRAM or HDD issue.
> 
> Turn off NVMe RAID and I can boot from the Optane, create a software RAID in Windows across the Samsung 960 Pros, etc.


post #360+ people start having issues with nvram .. not sure if its fixed .. raid is kind trouble some right now


----------



## mypickaxe

Brain29 said:


> post #360+ people start having issues with nvram .. not sure if its fixed .. raid is kind trouble some right now


I found a post on Intel's forum indicating it seemed to be Intel NVMe SSD specific on AMD Threadripper NVMe RAID. 

In fairness, as I said, it's only an issue with the Optane 900p installed. Considering Intel wrote the spec, this seems bizarre.


----------



## Brain29

mypickaxe said:


> I found a post on Intel's forum indicating it seemed to be Intel NVMe SSD specific on AMD Threadripper NVMe RAID.
> 
> In fairness, as I said, it's only an issue with the Optane 900p installed. Considering Intel wrote the spec, this seems bizarre.


I wish I could help you I don't have any optane drives to play with. All I know is raid wasn't added until a few weeks after release and were about to get the new "agesa" in a month or two that might help or make things worse  

your not alone though

http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts...annot-recognize-optane-900p-m2-on-x399-taichi


----------



## DefenderCast

Zenith Extreme vs Rampage VI Extreme or even Rampage VI Apex, which ended up on top in the end? Which has the smoothest experience?


----------



## st4v0

Brain29 said:


> I wish I could help you I don't have any optane drives to play with. All I know is raid wasn't added until a few weeks after release and were about to get the new "agesa" in a month or two that might help or make things worse
> 
> your not alone though
> 
> http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts...annot-recognize-optane-900p-m2-on-x399-taichi


when you say new "agesa",are you refering to 1004 or something newer?


----------



## Brain29

st4v0 said:


> when you say new "agesa",are you refering to 1004 or something newer?


1.0.0.4 elmor on the bugs forum mentioned it is coming soon but they are waiting on bug fixes from AMD so who knows what version number AMD will give them


----------



## gupsterg

AGESA 1.0.0.4 is in UEFI 0901, it just drops RAM channels for some RAM setups.
AGESA 1.0.0.4 is in UEFI 0019, which is supposed to be patched AGESA not to drop RAM channels for some RAM setups.

UEFI 0901 has NVMe RAID option.
UEFI 0019 does not have NVMe RAID option.

Other quirks/issues with these UEFIs I have no idea .

I was on 0901 from ~15/12/17 til ~14/01/18, then flashed UEFI 0019. For me on dual channel setup (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ), both UEFIs were fine. I don't have NVMe drives though . On the 26/01/18 I started using UEFI 0019 with quad channel setup (F4-3200C14Q-32GVK), not tried it with UEFI 0901 yet.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

According to elmor in the bug thread, Asus are internally testing AGESA 1.0.0.5. Just waiting to hear back on what differences that AGESA brings.


----------



## gupsterg

Yes read that  .

I'd say I'm in a happy place regarding TR/ZE  .

~72hrs back to back testing of 3200MHz in quad channel using The Stilt's 3333MHz Fast timings, settings, etc in this ZIP.

From evening of 29/01/18 just been using the rig rather than meddling. VDIMM 1.35V and SOC 1.05V, pretty much plug'n'play experience. May shoot for 3333MHz soon, but in no rush ATM  . Wanna setup RAID 0 and MultiOS which I didn't still find time for  .

Early on in thread I had tried Distributed and Local mode when on dual channel. I had noted no difference in AIDA64, Intel Memory Latency checker did when pegged to x logical CPU (as guided by a member). Quad channel is showing a difference in AIDA64 now between modes. I can't say I have noted better performance in Cinebench, 3DM, gaming, etc from going quad channel. Possibly due to my meagre usage cases I'm not really gained anything from it . If I was honest I didn't expect to either , it was just something to "experience" 1st hand really ....


----------



## st4v0

ENTERPRISE said:


> According to elmor in the bug thread, Asus are internally testing AGESA 1.0.0.5. Just waiting to hear back on what differences that AGESA brings.


I hope thats got lots of fixes and tweaks


----------



## Archea47

Archea47 said:


> I have a raid0 ssd array on my asus 990FX sabertooth - would it he possible to mirror the raid configuration (manually) to my x399 Zenith and not have to rebuild the array?
> 
> Let's take that a step further: how about if they are boot disks with windows 7?
> 
> If still yes, any considerations other than some standard driver updates for booting an OS on 990fx 8350 to x399 1950X?
> 
> Time is my most scarce resource these days - I realize how lazy this sounds. Long (nearish) term plan is m.2 raid
> 
> Thanks!


Any thoughts team?


----------



## gupsterg

Sorry RAID virgin here .


----------



## Sanmayce

gupsterg said:


> Early on in thread I had tried Distributed and Local mode when on dual channel. I had noted no difference in AIDA64, Intel Memory Latency checker did when pegged to x logical CPU (as guided by a member). Quad channel is showing a difference in AIDA64 now between modes. I can't say I have noted better performance in Cinebench, 3DM, gaming, etc from going quad channel. Possibly due to my meagre usage cases I'm not really gained anything from it . If I was honest I didn't expect to either , it was just something to "experience" 1st hand really ....


Don't know why, but I cannot find any benchmark reporting IPC during heavy IMCs (Internal Memory ControllerS) loads, meaning bombardment of RAM with random 256bit reads (mostly uncached), hope '*Freaky Dreamer*' package proves useful in tweaking 32-threaded CPUs with RAM various settings:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/21-b...-ipc-instructions-per-clock.html#post26663593


----------



## AgnomK

So, a little update...

Some posts back I complained about VRM noise (the famous coil whine) when overclocking to 4.0 GHz... I decided to fiddle with the BIOS a little more, after reading more about VRMs... I found the "VRM Spread Spectrum" option, and enabled it instead of leaving it on Auto. The VRM noise is gone...

As far as I understood, that option exists so the VRM controller can crank up the switching speed of the VRMs (in case it's disabled) to pump up more voltage to get more stability in crazy overclocks... But I didn't have any stability issues with it enabled... For those who are more knowledgeable than me on this, I wonder if there are other negative issues involved by leaving it enabled. Am I going to stress out the VRMs more by doing it?

BTW, VRM temperature and CPU temperature reduced after enabling the spread spectrum option.


----------



## Keith Myers

*Spread Spectrum enabling reduces radio noise*



AgnomK said:


> So, a little update...
> 
> Some posts back I complained about VRM noise (the famous coil whine) when overclocking to 4.0 GHz... I decided to fiddle with the BIOS a little more, after reading more about VRMs... I found the "VRM Spread Spectrum" option, and enabled it instead of leaving it on Auto. The VRM noise is gone...
> 
> As far as I understood, that option exists so the VRM controller can crank up the switching speed of the VRMs (in case it's disabled) to pump up more voltage to get more stability in crazy overclocks... But I didn't have any stability issues with it enabled... For those who are more knowledgeable than me on this, I wonder if there are other negative issues involved by leaving it enabled. Am I going to stress out the VRMs more by doing it?
> 
> BTW, VRM temperature and CPU temperature reduced after enabling the spread spectrum option.


Nope. That is NOT the purpose of 'Spread Spectrum' settings in a BIOS. It is solely to reduce radio noise emissions.



> Spread spectrum controls are really added to motherboards for one purpose only - they are sometimes needed so that a device for sale within the US can include a legitimate Declaration of Conformity stating compliance with Part 15 of the Federal Communications Commission (FCC) Rules. This stipulates that operation of the device (motherboard), (a) may not cause harmful interference, and (b) must accept any interference received, including interference that may cause undesired operation. Sales of electronic devices within the US require the strict observation of all FCC rules and regulations.


----------



## mbcoffman

No activity on this thread? Or am I missing something. Seems very quiet.


----------



## Kyozon

Hello guys! It has been a while!


I would like to ask you what is the current state of 16GB RAM Modules on the ZE. Anyone tested yet? Working on a Project here and unfortunately i ran out of System RAM. Currently utilizing the G.Skill RipJaws V CL14 3200Mhz 32GB Kit. I thought about adding up another 32GB Kit but that would fully saturate my DIMMs without the possibility to expand beyond 64GB on a later date. 

So i would like to know, if anybody here has it, how is it working now? Thanks.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Kyozon said:


> I thought about adding up another 32GB Kit


Hi Kyozon

Sorry I don't have any experience with larger modules on this platform...I'm running 32GB and for my use it's grand...

Just thought I'd point out that adding another kit (even of same make and model) is an almost sure route to problems especially at higher frequencies. Best to buy a single tested kit of whatever size you need. And of course for larger kits, reducing frequency will give you less headaches setting up potentially.



AFAIK the, "Official/Unofficial RAM Info" from gupsterg's first post is still true http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...-x399-threadripper-overclocking-support.html#


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

In other news...

3600 profile runs smooth


----------



## Palulukas

hello Arne_Saknussemm,

what programm do you use for RAM testing? I can see "RAM test" in your screenshot, is this some kind of hci memtest?

Currently I am stuck at 3200 MHz at 16-18-18-35-2T with 1,37V. There's a slight instability but i don't know how or where to fix it. There are too much parameters.


Greetings

Palulukas


----------



## gseeley

Kyozon said:


> Hello guys! It has been a while!
> 
> I would like to ask you what is the current state of 16GB RAM Modules on the ZE. Anyone tested yet?


I'm in the process of building an all-in-one virtual server/desktop with ZE/1950x and I've currently got 128GB using 8 x G.Skill F4-3200C14-16GTZR. I can only get them stable at 2933 (BIOS 0902) though. I'm hoping a newer BIOS will at least allow me to run the rated 3200.


----------



## gupsterg

Arne Saknussemm said:


> AFAIK the, "Official/Unofficial RAM Info" from gupsterg's first post is still true http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...-x399-threadripper-overclocking-support.html#


Indeed still relevant  .



Arne Saknussemm said:


> In other news...
> 
> 3600 profile runs smooth


Sweet :thumb: , as we have same RAM kit be sweet to read where you settle at after stability testing  .



gseeley said:


> I'm in the process of building an all-in-one virtual server/desktop with ZE/1950x and I've currently got 128GB using 8 x G.Skill F4-3200C14-16GTZR. I can only get them stable at 2933 (BIOS 0902) though. I'm hoping a newer BIOS will at least allow me to run the rated 3200.


Thank you for share, I shall have to find time to create a google form or something similar where we can collate info on RAM kit used and MHz, etc attained.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Palulukas said:


> hello Arne_Saknussemm


Hi Palulukas!

RAM Test is similar to HCI but better for me...faster...30 mins gets you 99% accuracy in fault finding...you can go on from there for coverage to get 100% if you need to. Paid app but you get what you pay for

https://www.karhusoftware.com/ramtest/

I can see you have twrrd on 3....I learned through gupsterg that this is probably best set on auto
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?99564-PSA-Quad-channel-RAM-kit-users

What SOC voltage?



gseeley said:


> I've currently got 128GB using 8 x G.Skill F4-3200C14-16GTZR.


Is that 4 dual channel kits?


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

gupsterg said:


> Sweet :thumb: , as we have same RAM kit be sweet to read where you settle at after stability testing


2T is stable

It runs 1T too but not got that stable yet. I might try and see if it can be wrangled at reasonable voltage...


----------



## gupsterg

Arne Saknussemm said:


> 2T is stable
> 
> It runs 1T too but not got that stable yet. I might try and see if it can be wrangled at reasonable voltage...


For 2T what loads have you used to determine stability? I'd assume VDIMM is ≥1.45V?


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Ah well, I'm not sure what the accepted def. for stability is round here  ...I ran RAM Test to 1600% coverage...over 30 mins...that gives 99% certainty....good enough for me...

I'm just not into the torture testing kind of experiments...what do you use gupsterg?

VDIMM is 1.4, SOC 1.046


----------



## gupsterg

To me thats some nice low SOC and very reasonable VDIMM for MHz :thumb: .

Accepted is what your happy with IMO  . The only reason I ask or would ask another what is definition of stable via testing is to know what I'm looking at as being defined stable.

Ryzen/C6H and Threadripper/ZE have exhibited similar characteristics for stability testing. It is easier to pass a RAM only oriented test than CPU & RAM. I have seen profiles determined just by say HCI Memtest/GSAT crumble instantly when RealBench/Y-Cruncher/P95 has been used.

Usually RealBench is easier to pass than Y-Cruncher/P95. Y-Cruncher/P95 are at the higher end of requiring best setup for a profile. On saying that I also let rig idle and use at low loads. I have seen a profile exhibit issues at idle/low loads even if it was fine at high loads.

Ryzen/Threadripper seems to also exhibit an occurrence where you could pass a suite of testing on a single post, then on another post it may not work as it did. So again I test profiles for stability when posted from shutdown and just restarts.

The CPU/board trains differently for differing situations:-

i) post from shutdown with no power to PSU from wall socket prior to post.
ii) post from shutdown with power to PSU from wall socket prior to post.
iii) restart.
iv) resume from sleep.

Even once I have done testing of idle/low/high loads I do not expect not to need to fine tune profile further over the course of usage. My testing maybe excessive and long winded, but Ryzen more than Threadripper had quite a lot of issues, so testing was extensive.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Maybe I lucked out on IMC on this CPU?

Don't get me wrong...the kind of extensive testing you have done is golden! Especially good for people like me who have come later to platform and have ballpark figures to test around...

I will run a bit of RealBench to test it too...good holistic test...

But I'm too impatient for running hours of stuff :blushsmil

Any guidance on VDIMM on this platform? is 1.4 1.45 OK for testing...I'm kind of presuming that's pretty safe...1.1 SOC?


----------



## gupsterg

It would not surprise me if your TR has nice IMC  . Just some nerd info on yours below for you  .



Spoiler












UA [2digits-YEAR][2digits-WEEK] [3letters-Assembly and Diffusion]

UA 1730 SUS
UA [YY][WW] [1][2][3]

YY -> Year
WW -> Week

1 -> ATMP Location ([P]enang, Malaysia or uzhou, China)
2 -> Last letters of ATMP location.
3 -> Wafer Production (aratoga or [T]exas)




Learnt alot from all TBH besides my own testing :grouphug: .

1.4V is my own limit for 24/7 use, 1.45V only for testing, I have seen some as high as 1.5V. Besides the RAM some IMC don't like that kinda VDIMM. So I'd say test and see what works best for you  .

SOC stock on Ryzen/Threadripper is ~900mV, C6H/ZE do not determine what the silicon may need when we raise RAM MHz. Based on an "autorule" in UEFI they will jump to 1.2V(C6H)/1.1V(ZE). I like to stay below 1.1V on both TBH. Early on in C6H thread we learnt that high SOC can lead to issues on Low Pin Count bus, which had Super IO chip on I may have a block diagram to post, will have a search  . Less than 1.2V was advised on C6H, in regard to ZE no info.

At the mo:-

a) testing 3466MHz C15 1T  (rough guide I need ~1.06V SOC and VDIMM ~1.38V, still testing).
b) eyeing up what to do with this :drool: .


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Heh...I like the nerd info...cheers! My CPU is a Leo..like me!

Yay! Block arrived! that looks very nice actually!...What do you mean what to do?!....get it in the loop ASAP! :thumbsups retire that EK "block"...

Roger that on voltage...3200 will do me fine for daily use!...just bragging rights for anything else LOL...testing SOC 1.05625 and 1.45v VDIMM here for 3600 1T...passed RB already....15 mins is all your getting hehe

RAM test running in background now...


----------



## gseeley

Arne Saknussemm said:


> Is that 4 dual channel kits?


Yes and no. I purchased 2x64GB kits (F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR) but I suspect the 32/64/128 "kits" are all the same DIMM module.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

gseeley said:


> Yes and no. I purchased 2x64GB kits (F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR) but I suspect the 32/64/128 "kits" are all the same DIMM module.


Well, though that might be true, one kit is binned to run as a kit...combining even same make and model might not be the best for stability etc. a single 128GB kit would almost certainly run better....


Here 3600 1T runs OK but not 100% stable...got an error in RAM Test after 40 minutes and I don't want to up voltage any more...close but no cigar!


----------



## nycgtr

So I think I probably have the first one. As it isn't listed yet on EK site or anywhere. Seems the entire cooling engine has been changed. Will be installing today.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Nice...about time...:specool:

Be interested in results with new design insert and cold plate...be interested in a photo of new insert design....does it spread flow across all those fins now?

I kind of wanted one of those blocks but not with the previous performance


----------



## gupsterg

gseeley said:


> I'm in the process of building an all-in-one virtual server/desktop with ZE/1950x and I've currently got 128GB using 8 x G.Skill F4-3200C14-16GTZR. I can only get them stable at 2933 (BIOS 0902) though. I'm hoping a newer BIOS will at least allow me to run the rated 3200.
> 
> 
> Arne Saknussemm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that 4 dual channel kits?
> 
> 
> gseeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and no. I purchased 2x64GB kits (F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR) but I suspect the 32/64/128 "kits" are all the same DIMM module.
> 
> 
> Arne Saknussemm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, though that might be true, one kit is binned to run as a kit...combining even same make and model might not be the best for stability etc. a single 128GB kit would almost certainly run better....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Seems right for 8x16GB by G.Skill's "Official specification" plus user shares.



Arne Saknussemm said:


> Heh...I like the nerd info...cheers! My CPU is a Leo..like me!


Nice  .



Arne Saknussemm said:


> Yay! Block arrived! that looks very nice actually!...What do you mean what to do?!....get it in the loop ASAP! :thumbsups retire that EK "block"...


Gonna work on it for sure  .



Arne Saknussemm said:


> Roger that on voltage...3200 will do me fine for daily use!...just bragging rights for anything else LOL...testing SOC 1.05625 and 1.45v VDIMM here for 3600 1T...passed RB already....15 mins is all your getting hehe
> 
> RAM test running in background now...
> 
> 
> 
> Arne Saknussemm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here 3600 1T runs OK but not 100% stable...got an error in RAM Test after 40 minutes and I don't want to up voltage any more...close but no cigar!
Click to expand...

RAM MHz affects Infinity Fabric clock. So increasing RAM MHz will deffo get you performance but after 3200MHz timings are also crucial. High MHz loose timings will lose out to lower MHz tight timings. 3333MHz Fast was a ball ache last night  , I have ~19 iterations which had some kinda fail . And 3466MHz The Stilt the rig seems to be breezing  .



Spoiler






























SOC had +6mV bump from 3200MHz C14 1T setup, VDIMM I shot from 1.355V to 1.38V. Now I have gone down to VDIMM 1.37V, ~1hr HCI pass. The F4-3200C14Q-32GVK kit is seeming to be better than the F4-3200C14D-16GTZ.



nycgtr said:


> So I think I probably have the first one. As it isn't listed yet on EK site or anywhere. Seems the entire cooling engine has been changed. Will be installing today.


Sweet  . From packaging doesn't look it will be something given to EK TR STD block owners :thumbsdow.


----------



## nycgtr

Just put the block together again. I did it twice. The insert is the similar. It's been retooled to accept the blind jet then the jetplate on top of that. The fin area is dramatically larger and it looks like incoming water is pushed left and right at the same time. I want to say the base plate in total size is a tad bigger than the original. The jetplate is very thick compared to normal ek jetplates.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Hmmm seems they need the jet plate thick to allow the water to spread out...because the insert doesn't seem to do that....dumps it more center...looks like the jet plate restricts center and widens at ends to try and even flow....hope it works to spread flow evenly...

I guess you'll find out soon enough!

Cheers for the pics!



gupsterg said:


> The F4-3200C14Q-32GVK kit is seeming to be better than the F4-3200C14D-16GTZ.


Cool! I'm pretty glad I got this kit when I did...it's doing great on TR!....better than on my 5960X!

This isn't stable...but benches great


----------



## Juggalo23451

nycgtr said:


> So I think I probably have the first one. As it isn't listed yet on EK site or anywhere. Seems the entire cooling engine has been changed. Will be installing today.


Nice did you have to contact ek directly to get it?


----------



## Uraniumz

I also am EXTREMELY interested in this info ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^.

I was getting ready on pulling the trigger on building my own (I posted some renders of a similar base plate design awhile back), but would much rather just get this.


----------



## Palulukas

Arne Saknussemm said:


> Hi Palulukas!
> 
> RAM Test is similar to HCI but better for me...faster...30 mins gets you 99% accuracy in fault finding...you can go on from there for coverage to get 100% if you need to. Paid app but you get what you pay for
> 
> https://www.karhusoftware.com/ramtest/
> 
> I can see you have twrrd on 3....I learned through gupsterg that this is probably best set on auto
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?99564-PSA-Quad-channel-RAM-kit-users
> 
> What SOC voltage?


Hi Arne Saknussemm,

thank you for your answer. I recently bought HCI memtest, so I don't think that I'll switch again, soon. But thank you for your explaination.
SoC voltage is currently 1,06V.


Kind regards,

Palulukas


----------



## gupsterg

Well VDIMM 1.37V for 3466MHz The Stilt is fail  .









And so is 1.375V  .









So back to retesting 1.38V as it could potentially have been fluke or just on borderline stable  . It also seems F4-3200C14Q-32GVK is not vastly differing than F4-3200C14D-16GTZ when using same MHz/timings.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Palulukas said:


> I recently bought HCI memtest


Ah OK..then sure you won't want to be swapping about...I'm sure they do the same job in the end!

Yeah I have been using similar SOC voltage...though I am finding HWiNFO is reporrting 1.03ish when 1.05 is set so maybe I will have to try a little more to get some of these 3600 profiles stable...



gupsterg said:


> is fail


There is a lot of that in RAM testing!

I tested both 3466 profiles today and neither wanted to behave...I don't think my CPU likes that frequency...

However the super tight timings from the 3466 profile work great at 3200...


----------



## gupsterg

Arne Saknussemm said:


> There is a lot of that in RAM testing!
> 
> I tested both 3466 profiles today and neither wanted to behave...I don't think my CPU likes that frequency...
> 
> However the super tight timings from the 3466 profile work great at 3200...


NP  .

My CPU maybe sitting close to a memory hole IMO for 3333MHz, last night I had some failed posts when testing, Memory Q-Code: 15 and another I have seen to signify failed memory training. 3466MHz has not shown any post issues so far, there where ~5 posts in earlier testing and ~2 for above. Adjusting CLDO_VDDP moves memory holes, I have not changed it from [Auto] for 3466MHz.

Don't use 3466MHz The Stilt timings for 3200MHz, they are C15 and others looser timings. Use either the 3333MHz safe/fast or 3200MHz safe/fast. I had been on 3333MHz Fast with 3200MHz for ~2wks without issues in lots of usage. It was "plug'n'play", no meddling with ProcODT, CAD Bus, etc (all [Auto]), I just set SOC 1.056V & VDIMM/VBOOT 1.355V.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

gupsterg said:


> Don't use 3466MHz The Stilt timings for 3200MHz


No, not that profile...there is another 3466 profile near the top of the list...not a Stilt one...it has aggressive timings

I used the 3466 Stilt timings at 3600 last thing today and got 1st place for 1920X on HWBOT WPrime1024


----------



## nycgtr

Limited testing so far as I m doing other stuff. It's bashing away at prime 95 small right now. It's about an 8c drop. In other words, not matching xspc or phanteks.


----------



## gupsterg

Arne Saknussemm said:


> No, not that profile...there is another 3466 profile near the top of the list...not a Stilt one...it has aggressive timings
> 
> I used the 3466 Stilt timings at 3600 last thing today and got 1st place for 1920X on HWBOT WPrime1024


Ahh your using Team ASUS timings  , could be Shami's work or Elmor or Raja  .

Sweet result . Seems like 3466MHz The Stilt @ VDIMM 1.38V/SOC 1.062V may not be fluke  .









Again "plug'n'play" like 3200MHz profile, only setting VDIMM/SOC manually.



nycgtr said:


> Limited testing so far as I m doing other stuff. It's bashing away at prime 95 small right now. It's about an 8c drop. In other words, not matching xspc or phanteks.


Thanks :thumb: , glad went Bykski.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

gupsterg said:


> Ahh your using Team ASUS timings


I thought they might be!




gupsterg said:


> Sweet result


Nice!



nycgtr said:


> It's about an 8c drop..


Well, that's better than a slap in the face with a wet kipper! Means I'm keeping my RayStorm Neo though!


----------



## nycgtr

Juggalo23451 said:


> Nice did you have to contact ek directly to get it?





Uraniumz said:


> I also am EXTREMELY interested in this info ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^.
> 
> I was getting ready on pulling the trigger on building my own (I posted some renders of a similar base plate design awhile back), but would much rather just get this.


Contact ek directly. If you purchased the mb already prior to nov something it should be free of charge.


----------



## gupsterg

Arne Saknussemm said:


> I thought they might be!


Gotta try those myself  , well 3466MHz The Stilt passed Y-Cruncher again @ 1.38V/1.062V.









Leaving her on an overnight P95 v29.4B5 (Custom 8K 4096K 26000MB). Then tomorrow get some temp data on EK TR together and swap to Bykski and get some core OC done  .


----------



## Juggalo23451

nycgtr said:


> Contact ek directly. If you purchased the mb already prior to nov something it should be free of charge.


Thanks for the info I bought it November 9, 2017. SO we will have to see


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

gupsterg said:


> 1.38V/1.062V.


Does LLC setting affect SOC voltage? I see HWiNFO says 1.056 for your 1.062 setting

For my 1.05 setting here I get 1.044 and yesterday stress testing I saw 1.03something for a setting of 1.06 and in BIOS it was changing up to 1.07/8 ?



gupsterg said:


> Leaving her on an overnight P95 v29.4B5


This might be against the Geneva convention


----------



## gupsterg

Arne Saknussemm said:


> Does LLC setting affect SOC voltage? I see HWiNFO says 1.056 for your 1.062 setting
> 
> For my 1.05 setting here I get 1.044 and yesterday stress testing I saw 1.03something for a setting of 1.06 and in BIOS it was changing up to 1.07/8 ?


I tend to keep CPU/SOC LLC [Auto] which is AMD stock on ASUS AM4/sTR4. For Ryzen/C6H Raja supplied some oscilloscope graphs, overshoot increases with LLC meddling. SW monitoring may not give the correct "picture".

As a TR CPU could have more cores than Ryzen under load it could well be the bounce up of overshoot when CPU transitions between loads is higher, so again I think LLC stock is best. The SOC could be more sensitive than CPU to spikes, only my opinion but IDK though, I stick to stock. 

In Digi+ menu LLC to CPU/SOC is separate values.

CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]

As I understand it the SVI2 TFN readings account for losses, resistance, etc, as it is telemetry from CPU, so we could be seeing some difference due to that, even if similar kit being compared. The readings in UEFI for monitoring are from Super IO chip, this has bad granularity, this would be why you see greater SOC voltage/swings there.



Arne Saknussemm said:


> This might be against the Geneva convention


Here it does not apply, this is silicon guantanamo bay! .

Previously I posted a P95 screenie for 3466SQ, this was a pass for 1.5hrs, rerun failed.



Spoiler












View attachment P95 26GB 1.062V 1.38V All Auto.txt




Reason for failure is previously I used 13GB load, above is 26GB, 6 threads failed 17min-30min. So bump SOC to 1.075V and we have ~8hrs pass and 1x loop of all FFTs for custom 8K 4096K 26000MB.



Spoiler












View attachment P95 26GB 1.075V 1.385V All Auto Pass 8hrs.txt




PWM check pass.



Spoiler














Now back to comparing F4-3200C14D-16GTZ and F4-3200C14Q-32GVK for 3466MHz The Stilt. The dual channel kit needed SOC 1.075V for a lot of testing, but final was 1.096V, VDIMM 1.39V. The quad channel kit is also needing SOC 1.075V and is currently on 1.385V, further testing still in full swing  .


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

gupsterg said:


> Here it does not apply, this is silicon guantanamo bay!




I might have another go another day with a bit more SOC...a bit...


----------



## gupsterg

Sweet  , you did see updated post with info on SOC monitoring info in UEFI vs OS using SVI2 TFN?


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

gupsterg said:


> Sweet  , you did see updated post with info on SOC monitoring info in UEFI vs OS using SVI2 TFN?


Sorry, yeah, got that...forgot to say...all understood...and thanks for info as always gupsterg!

I have set CPU LLC to 1...after my initial panic at stock vcore spikes (in software) you reckon leave it auto after what Raja posted? I like it when he posts oscilloscope stuff!


----------



## Palulukas

Hi Arne Saknussemm,

I saw that you put up to 1,4V on your DIMMs? Maybe my Stability Problem can be solved by raising voltage a bit higher, too. 
1T would also be nice and tighter timings... but I think that Samsung E-Die is not the best qualification for that...
I'm not an RAM OC specialist, though... actually first time.


I'll try and share my result.


Kind regards

Palulukas


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Hey there Palulukas

Yeah for testing and benching I think 1.4 is pretty safe...I've tried 1.45 too...for relatively short testing. I'm no expert RAM OCer either...I just try stuff out and see what sticks and find any clues online etc.


----------



## Archea47

How's the Watercool heatkiller for TR4 stacking up?

I have my Zenith, 1950x & ram ready to swap into my caselabs but haven't pulled the trigger on cooling yet. VRM cooking is a requirement. EK monoblock I avoided just in time while ordering. Looking at WC's VRM block, how's the cPU?


----------



## gupsterg

Arne Saknussemm said:


> Sorry, yeah, got that...forgot to say...all understood...and thanks for info as always gupsterg!
> 
> I have set CPU LLC to 1...after my initial panic at stock vcore spikes (in software) you reckon leave it auto after what Raja posted? I like it when he posts oscilloscope stuff!


NP  .

See section LLC settings on C6H > [email protected]'s share in OP of this thread. IIRC ASUS ZE has 8 levels of LLC besides stock, C6H had 5. So probably more gradual adjustments on ZE, so if 1 or 2 was fine on C6H then I would assume it would be OK on ZE. I still use stock for CPU/SOC  .


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Right...LLC going on auto...I misunderstood the boards use...I was wondering if auto was going to set high numbers...


----------



## gupsterg

I also was originally on Level 1 on C6H, as I used what I knew from ASUS Intel board. Once the info was out regarding AM4 I went to [Auto] (ie AMD stock).


----------



## AgnomK

Archea47 said:


> How's the Watercool heatkiller for TR4 stacking up?
> 
> I have my Zenith, 1950x & ram ready to swap into my caselabs but haven't pulled the trigger on cooling yet. VRM cooking is a requirement. EK monoblock I avoided just in time while ordering. Looking at WC's VRM block, how's the cPU?


Working like a charm for me... Not sure on how restrictive it is, never bothered disassembling it (after looking at my built system for over a month without the cpu block, once it arrived, it was in the system in 20 minutes). My setup is pretty much overkill for it anyways, with dual MCP35X pumps in serial configuration (This is from back when I had dual GTX 690s and a CPU cooled by the same setup). At 4.0 GHz, with 1.325V, the CPU never gets hotter than 50 degress Celsius, with an ambient temperature of 21 degress celsius.


----------



## springs113

AgnomK said:


> Working like a charm for me... Not sure on how restrictive it is, never bothered disassembling it (after looking at my built system for over a month without the cpu block, once it arrived, it was in the system in 20 minutes). My setup is pretty much overkill for it anyways, with dual MCP35X pumps in serial configuration (This is from back when I had dual GTX 690s and a CPU cooled by the same setup). At 4.0 GHz, with 1.325V, the CPU never gets hotter than 50 degress Celsius, with an ambient temperature of 21 degress celsius.


When I reported temps similar to yours, I was called a liar so don't think everyone will take you at face value.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

It would help if people stated what they were running and for how long.

People are interested in temp results but there needs to be some standard for comparisons.

Ambient temp is must have info.

Screenshots of realbench or something, running next to hwinfo probably ideal...

My pc never gets above x....not really a report is it?

Just saying...don't bite my head off

Realbench has been running here 15 mins....at 3.7ghz...ambient 20 degrees...max CPU 43 degrees...


----------



## Uraniumz

Well, EK is indeed providing me a free upgrade kit for my monoblock. I'm awaiting shipping confirmation. It will be nice to take another look at overclocking this system once I have decent cooling. 

Does anybody else have an idea of what is going on with my build? The problem again: my system likes to start skipping several times a day. Skipping as in it will freeze for a second, then move a tiny bit, then freeze again, then move a tiny bit again etc... During the "skipping", it is kind of hanging up. It won't complete the entire mouse motion I do while it is hanging. It will do this regardless of the program running. It will do it on just the desktop, or with 10 programs running. It is particularly annoying when it does it while playing Rainbow Six Siege, and starts skipping for 10 seconds while I am standing in a doorway. 

Someone earlier suggested turning HPET off. I checked and it already was. I have not installed AISuite. I didn't install it because of all the problems I read that it caused earlier. I haven't kept up on whether they have fixed it or not. In general with this build, I experimented with overclocking for a quick second, got mad with my temps, and set it to stock and have run it like that since, so I am not invested knowledge-wise yet for this platform, coming from X99. 

I do remember installing Ryzenmaster and screwing around with the clocks and modes in there for a second. I accidentally turned on a 8 core mode, then turned it back, and I think I have it back to stock (voltage, cores and clocks) but maybe messed something up along the way. I just lost interest at the time. So, any ideas on what it could be causing these system wide skipping/hanging period.


----------



## gupsterg

Room ambient ~22°C.

TR 1950X (stock)
ASUS ZE UEFI 0019
F4-3200C14Q-32GVK (3466MHz The Stilt @ 1.385V, SOC: 1.081V, ProcODT: 60Ω CAD Bus: 24Ω 24Ω 24Ω 24Ω)

Cooling: EK D5 PWM, Mayhems XT-1 Clear 20% mix with distilled water, 2x MagiCool G2 Slim 360mm, each rad has 3x Arctic Cooling F12 PWM. All housed in Be Quiet Dark Base 900, Be Quiet 140mm 1K RPM as exhaust on case. Fans/pump all controlled by ASUS ZE via custom profile in UEFI.

Loop order: Pump/res > GPU block > CPU block > top rad (exhaust) > front rad (intake) > pump/res.

Prior to below P95 screenie the rig had been on for more than a day continuously.









Then straight after the P95 8K 4096K 26000MB custom run I went to Y-Cruncher.









P95 does not show us how tCTL/tDIE is rotating/highest temp from die, Y-Cruncher does. P95 & Y-Cruncher average is similar for temps, but Y-Cruncher has peaks well above what P95 can do for test setup.

I should be changing the EK block to Bykski in a day or so, I still expect somewhat high temps in Y-Cruncher, if I don't I will be shocked.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

[email protected] said:


> Unconditionally stable DDR4-3600 is asking too much of the platform.


Hold my Saurian brandy!

Stilt 3600 profile 1.425v VDIMM 1.09v SOC


----------



## gupsterg

:thumb:









or would this be inappropriate!?  (Disclaimer, easily offended members do not open spoiler)



Spoiler


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Nice temps gupsterg despite the block being...err...challenged



gupsterg said:


> I should be changing the EK block to Bykski in a day or so, I still expect somewhat high temps in Y-Cruncher, if I don't I will be shocked.


Get on with it :laugher:

I think you will be pleasantly surprised...that EK block is an insult to Threadripper



gupsterg said:


> do not open spoiler


LOL! :thumbsups


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Uraniumz said:


> Does anybody else have an idea of what is going on with my build?


Difficult to diagnose..but RAM instability/OS instability (which often go hand in hand) could be a cause...antivirus program...some driver hanging...

I'd be tempted to set BIOS defaults....clean install windows with minimum drivers and see if it is cured...then get RAM up to speed and see if it is cured...


----------



## Brain29

Uraniumz said:


> Well, EK is indeed providing me a free upgrade kit for my monoblock. I'm awaiting shipping confirmation. It will be nice to take another look at overclocking this system once I have decent cooling.
> 
> Does anybody else have an idea of what is going on with my build? The problem again: my system likes to start skipping several times a day. Skipping as in it will freeze for a second, then move a tiny bit, then freeze again, then move a tiny bit again etc... During the "skipping", it is kind of hanging up. It won't complete the entire mouse motion I do while it is hanging. It will do this regardless of the program running. It will do it on just the desktop, or with 10 programs running. It is particularly annoying when it does it while playing Rainbow Six Siege, and starts skipping for 10 seconds while I am standing in a doorway.
> 
> Someone earlier suggested turning HPET off. I checked and it already was. I have not installed AISuite. I didn't install it because of all the problems I read that it caused earlier. I haven't kept up on whether they have fixed it or not. In general with this build, I experimented with overclocking for a quick second, got mad with my temps, and set it to stock and have run it like that since, so I am not invested knowledge-wise yet for this platform, coming from X99.
> 
> I do remember installing Ryzenmaster and screwing around with the clocks and modes in there for a second. I accidentally turned on a 8 core mode, then turned it back, and I think I have it back to stock (voltage, cores and clocks) but maybe messed something up along the way. I just lost interest at the time. So, any ideas on what it could be causing these system wide skipping/hanging period.


make sure your ram speeds are default docp off .. 2133 .. ** if it seems to go away then ram speed is your issue and your probably stuck with 2933 max

second thing to try would be to a fix voltage OC to the cpu (you do not need to pick a speed that is OC but 4.0 at 1.35 seems to be very stable with most builds) -- if you find that your cooling is not good enough you can drop to 3.4 but do not go under your base clock under clocking can also lead to stuttering issues ** not saying don't ever try it just saying try one solution at a time without trying to add extra issues

** before doing reset your uefi

then set your fan profiles -- dont change any settings and save the fan profiles in the OC settings profile and maybe a usb that way when you decided to revert back to default again you have the profile you don't need to keep resetting

also prime95 is really good at reporting issues with stuttering I would run it then try to do things with it on to try to lock up my desktop and see what type of error it runs into first .. if it shows no error then that's weird and you could be dealing with a usb drop out that some people have noticed after the last windows update


----------



## JuggyB

Hello all! I have been following this thread closely since I got this board, and I think it's about time I registered and asked... I have been trying to overclock my RAM for a while now, and have run into some issues. My current build:

- ASUS ROG Zenith Extreme (BIOS 0902 | OLED FW V1.00.13)
- AMD Threadripper 1950X
- 64GB 3000mhz DDR4 RAM, 8x8GB, two of the same kit (CMU32GX4M4C3000C15).

I have since learned that all of the DIMMs I have are Hynix die, and that this RAM is not on the QVL. Also having two separate sets of kits can allegedly cause problems... But the reason I got this RAM is because I got it at an extremely reasonable rate with the current DDR4 prices (Acquired at almost a quarter of retail price)...

The motherboard posts without issue with all eight DIMMs running at 2133mhz, but the motherboard does not post at all when enabling the DOCP (from what I understand, that's normal with Ryzen/Threadripper and you usually need to do it all manually). Since it is my first time having to manually set the timings for RAM, I wanted to be careful with manually setting the timings, so I used AUTO for most settings and used the base timings on the box, but without any luck, still didn't post (Starting to miss DDR3 and XMPP haha)

I since downloaded Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.9 v12, and used SIV to fetch all the timings for the application, and attempted to input the settings that it offered. It got much further into the cold boot, but eventually fails with display (CPU: Detect Memory) on the OLED display. Does anyone have any possible reason as to why that would be displayed? I tried with 100 (2933) and 102.4 (3003) BCLK, as well as the alternative settings without luck. I have also attached screenshot of the Ryzen DRAM Calculator settings if that helps anyone. 



Spoiler















I really appreciate anyone's help, thanks!


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

JuggyB said:


> this RAM is not on the QVL. Also having two separate sets of kits can allegedly cause problems...


Unfortunately there is no allegedly about it. Not on the QVL= X problems. Combining kits=10X problems... doing both is X to the power of 10X problems


I would honestly separate the two kits by serial number and start with one kit only...see if that boots first...

Also, what voltage are you trying for VDIMM and SOC...or what voltage is the MB setting?

If you got such a good price on them...with current DDR4 market...sell them at 60% retail price...making money...and get a single adequately sized quad channel kit binned for this platform...


----------



## Davidov

What will damage/degrade the 1950X: high voltages with low temps or only high temps independent of voltages?

Reason I ask: currently temps under load are (very) low (56C) due to the Enermax, however I don't dare setting voltages beyond 1.35V...
Is it safe to go 1.40-1.45 (as on some YouTube movies), if temps remain acceptable under full load, or would this damage/degrade the CPU?

Kind regards,
Davidov


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

The less current you put through your silicon and the lower the temps, the longer it will last. However, no one knows exactly what lifespan your actual piece of silicon has, under even optimum conditions.

If you want to keep the CPU for a few years, then I would follow AMD guidance and stay below 1.35v for any overclocking forays.

1.4 to 1.45 is probably OK for certain kinds of loads... if you want to run a quick benchmark etc. but probably not good for prolonged use and quite likely not good for running P95 for 8 hours...


----------



## gupsterg

JuggyB said:


> Hello all! I have been following this thread closely since I got this board, and I think it's about time I registered and asked... I have been trying to overclock my RAM for a while now, and have run into some issues. My current build:
> 
> - ASUS ROG Zenith Extreme (BIOS 0902 | OLED FW V1.00.13)
> - AMD Threadripper 1950X
> - 64GB 3000mhz DDR4 RAM, 8x8GB, two of the same kit (CMU32GX4M4C3000C15).
> 
> I have since learned that all of the DIMMs I have are Hynix die, and that this RAM is not on the QVL. Also having two separate sets of kits can allegedly cause problems... But the reason I got this RAM is because I got it at an extremely reasonable rate with the current DDR4 prices (Acquired at almost a quarter of retail price)...
> 
> The motherboard posts without issue with all eight DIMMs running at 2133mhz, but the motherboard does not post at all when enabling the DOCP (from what I understand, that's normal with Ryzen/Threadripper and you usually need to do it all manually). Since it is my first time having to manually set the timings for RAM, I wanted to be careful with manually setting the timings, so I used AUTO for most settings and used the base timings on the box, but without any luck, still didn't post (Starting to miss DDR3 and XMPP haha)
> 
> I since downloaded Ryzen DRAM Calculator 0.9.9 v12, and used SIV to fetch all the timings for the application, and attempted to input the settings that it offered. It got much further into the cold boot, but eventually fails with display (CPU: Detect Memory) on the OLED display. Does anyone have any possible reason as to why that would be displayed? I tried with 100 (2933) and 102.4 (3003) BCLK, as well as the alternative settings without luck. I have also attached screenshot of the Ryzen DRAM Calculator settings if that helps anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate anyone's help, thanks!


The RAM not being on the QVL is not your issue. I have never bought RAM based on QVL of a mobo.

Combining 2 kits of quad channel may not be optimal but is not an issue IMO. I bought open box F4-3200C14D-32GVK from Amazon UK recently, the dimms had non sequential serials, ie was made up of 2 differing kits.









I have nailed 3466MHz C15 1T with 1.081V SOC and 1.385V VDIMM at higher stability then most would test IMO.

What you are experiencing is:-

a) how Ryzen/Threadripper IMC does not favour Hynix RAM IC, use Thaiphoon Burner to check which exact Hynix RAM IC you have.
b) how using higher amount of dimms/memory lowers potential for high RAM clock.

*** edit ***



The Stilt said:


> You can (and should) wipe your ass with the QVL list.
> Most of the DRAM manufacturers change the ICs used in the modules between the batches (i.e. use whatever meets the specs and is the cheapest / most convinient at the time), which renders the QVL useless anyway.
> 
> Corsair 3000C15 is usually Hynix AFR, which is not exactly the best option for Ryzen.


Quote source.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Well have to agree to disagree there gupsterg 

Big baaad juju for me

I have 01 and 03 on left of CPU... 02 and 04 on right :blushsmil


----------



## gupsterg

Arne Saknussemm said:


> Well have to agree to disagree there gupsterg


No problem chap  , I can agree to disagree and respect your opinion  .


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Yeah..and anyway I don't disagree entirely...or even mostly...definitely not about the quantity of RAM question or the Hynix penalty...have to be clear about that.

I dunno...I guess it's just a statistic thing with me maybe... for people not trained in RAM wrangling...I reckon single kit is easier... from the quantity of forum posts anyway

I guess Hynix users are hoping for new AGESA/BIOS improvements?


----------



## JuggyB

Arne Saknussemm said:


> I would honestly separate the two kits by serial number and start with one kit only...see if that boots first...
> 
> Also, what voltage are you trying for VDIMM and SOC...or what voltage is the MB setting?


Thanks for the suggestion! When I separated them into kits, it was able to boot into Windows with the DOCP enabled, so it must be something with having two kits.

The voltage I tried was 1.35/1.025 and 1.36/1.05 as recommended by Ryzen DRAM Calculator.



gupsterg said:


> The RAM not being on the QVL is not your issue. I have never bought RAM based on QVL of a mobo.
> 
> Combining 2 kits of quad channel may not be optimal but is not an issue IMO. I bought open box F4-3200C14D-32GVK from Amazon UK recently, the dimms had non sequential serials, ie was made up of 2 differing kits.
> 
> I have nailed 3466MHz C15 1T with 1.081V SOC and 1.385V VDIMM at higher stability then most would test IMO.
> 
> What you are experiencing is:-
> 
> a) how Ryzen/Threadripper IMC does not favour Hynix RAM IC, use Thaiphoon Burner to check which exact Hynix RAM IC you have.
> b) how using higher amount of dimms/memory lowers potential for high RAM clock.


Thanks for the information! Would you know if raising the VDIMM and VSOC would stop the "CPU: Detect Memory" error? 

In the original post I said I got the RAM timings from SIV, I meant from Thaiphoon Burner! I do not remember seeing where I could see which kind of specific Hynix IC (other than generally that it is Hynix), but I can check again soon if that would be useful for debugging.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Maybe check the timings page for each kit...see if you can see any difference in the DOCP profile for each kit?

Then maybe place one kit on grey, one on black slots and see if 1.4v boots them?


----------



## SimonOcean

Guys, I have drifted in and out of this thread from time to time. Was wondering, 7 months on from launch what is the consensus on the X399 Zenith? Have the the early adopter bugs been ironed out or are we still looking at a board that gives lots of headaches? In hindsight is there a better alternative board for X399? For example is the ASRock Fatality X399 a better bet?


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

I have just built a TR system myself. Came to this after years on Intel HEDTs so as you can imagine my knowledge cupboard was a little bare on the AMD side.

With a few questions to gupsterg before making the switch... I've had a trouble free intro to AMD with the Zenith (BIOS 0902) and a 1920X.

I think it's key to get good RAM for the platform and it's an enthusiast platform and you need to give VRM and CPU good cooling.


----------



## SimonOcean

Neither sound like deal breakers to me.


----------



## Brain29

JuggyB said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! When I separated them into kits, it was able to boot into Windows with the DOCP enabled, so it must be something with having two kits.
> 
> The voltage I tried was 1.35/1.025 and 1.36/1.05 as recommended by Ryzen DRAM Calculator.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information! Would you know if raising the VDIMM and VSOC would stop the "CPU: Detect Memory" error?
> 
> In the original post I said I got the RAM timings from SIV, I meant from Thaiphoon Burner! I do not remember seeing where I could see which kind of specific Hynix IC (other than generally that it is Hynix), but I can check again soon if that would be useful for debugging.


It has nothing to do with 2 kits .. it has to do with more channels being used -- this board is very temperamental the second you put more then 2 sticks of ram on the board.

*switch to docp in the uefi then change the speed to 2133 you should be able to boot with no issues/errors .. then slowly pump up your speed 2933 is the typical max but your kit might be a bit slower .. to go beyond that then you need to try up your voltage.

my friend has the asrock board and for some reason he is able to pick up and boot with docp settings allot easier then the zenith can with all the channels being used .. the qvl dosen't seem to matter either with the zenith when it comes to speed. not sure why the taichi board is such a better time with ram speed we have checked our xmp to docp setting values and they are same across the board so our guess is it has to do with voltage regulation


----------



## Brain29

SimonOcean said:


> Guys, I have drifted in and out of this thread from time to time. Was wondering, 7 months on from launch what is the consensus on the X399 Zenith? Have the the early adopter bugs been ironed out or are we still looking at a board that gives lots of headaches? In hindsight is there a better alternative board for X399? For example is the ASRock Fatality X399 a better bet?


thread ripper has allot of quarks - with that said all the extra stuff that asus adds to the board has been buggy as hell with no support outside of this 3rd party forum -- i would not recommend Asus -- there marketing doesn't match the poor quality of there products or service


----------



## JBauer

Anyone using the M.2 slot underneath the chipset cooler?

I'm looking for temp comparisons... that SSD temp vs the PCH temp sensor. Trying to determine if I should give up on my DIMM.2 as I have pretty high temps there even with good case airflow.


----------



## Palulukas

Hey JBauer,

I use my 960 Pro with that certain slot. In Idle (Windows + a few apps open), it sits around 39°C. 
Do you want me to run specific benchmarks?


Kind regards

Palulukas


----------



## gupsterg

JuggyB said:


> Thanks for the information! Would you know if raising the VDIMM and VSOC would stop the "CPU: Detect Memory" error?


Could well do, you may also need to play with ProcODT and or CAD Bus.



JuggyB said:


> In the original post I said I got the RAM timings from SIV, I meant from Thaiphoon Burner! I do not remember seeing where I could see which kind of specific Hynix IC (other than generally that it is Hynix), but I can check again soon if that would be useful for debugging.


Red line in this screenie denotes RAM IC, look for AFR, MFR. As stated by Brain29 use DOCP but lower the RAM MHz and see where you get. I would aim to see what you can get with each quad channel kit on it's own and then go at it all together.


----------



## JBauer

Palulukas said:


> Hey JBauer,
> 
> I use my 960 Pro with that certain slot. In Idle (Windows + a few apps open), it sits around 39°C.
> Do you want me to run specific benchmarks?
> 
> Palulukas


Hey Palulukas...

Much appreciate the help.

Benchmarks not needed really - what I'd love though is HWINFO data... 

Your SSD temps (1 & 2), VRM temp, PCH temp, motherboard temp...

And just to be sure I understand - you have your 960 Pro beneath the chipset cooler... You're NOT using the DIMM.2 riser card, right?

Oh and what's your video card? I think that might be part of my problem but not sure... Because even at low loads and the highest fan speeds, my DIMM.2 SSD bottoms out in the high 50's. I'm not sure if it is because of the poor airflow around the DIMM.2 slot, or my 960 pro is damaged... MB temp is now 38C, CPU 36C, VRM 38C, PCH 50C, RAM max 42 and I just hit 56 on my SSD but it's bouncing around - now back up to 64. (This is drive temperature 2 I'm talking about)

If my PCH is 50 alone, not sure if moving my SSD there would actually help at all.


----------



## JuggyB

I actually went ahead and took the suggestion of selling the sticks of RAM, and was able to grab another two kits (4x8gb) of 3466mhz from Memory Express (up here in Canada) for only $600 CAD total, and they easily get to 3066! I will play with the timings and hopefully get them to atleast 3200mhz.

Thanks for the help though guys! Great community


----------



## gupsterg

JuggyB said:


> I actually went ahead and took the suggestion of selling the sticks of RAM, and was able to grab another two kits (4x8gb) of 3466mhz from Memory Express (up here in Canada) for only $600 CAD total, and they easily get to 3066! I will play with the timings and hopefully get them to atleast 3200mhz.
> 
> Thanks for the help though guys! Great community


Nice  , so another two kits of 4x 8GB  . Any further usage/stability experience you can share would be great  .


----------



## JuggyB

gupsterg said:


> Nice  , so another two kits of 4x 8GB  . Any further usage/stability experience you can share would be great  .


Stability seems great so far! I'll give some info on the RAM I had first:

*Old Kit*


CMU32GX4M4C3000C15
4x8GB 3000MHz
Personally used two kits, so 8x8GB
Hynix die
Not good at OC'ing, could barely get above 2400mhz, and wasn't completely stable.
*New Kit*



CMU32GX4M4C3466C16
4x8GB 3466MHz
Personally used two kits, so 8x8GB
Samsung E-Die
Still not B-Die, but easily overclocks to 3066 when using TWO kits. Easily overclocks as in just setting the DOCP profile and setting the speed to 3066.
*Usage*

I am using my system (1950X and Titan Xp) to do work on my degree's thesis project in the field of AI. When running through very large datasets for convolutional neural networks, I commonly saturate all of the Titan Xp's RAM and saturate anywhere from 16-55ish GB of DDR4. Running memory tests showed no errors today, and I went ahead on processed a very large dataset without any problems. I don't have any comparison in speed when my RAM was set to 2133 vs. 3066 because I rarely run through the same dataset more than once or twice, but it definitely seems for the size I was able to shave off at least a few minutes in an hour-long processing session.

Haven't had the opportunity to try to manually tweak the RAM and hopefully achieve 3200mhz, for the time being I am happy with the speed and a stable system is more important for the new few days!


----------



## gupsterg

@JuggyB

Appreciate the share  . Nice gain  .

I placed in OP yesterday link to RAM test (Useful links section), this besides being used by various members on Finish forum and now slowly appearing on ROG, OCN, etc The Stilt experience with it is linked OP. Give that a whirl if and when you tweak/push the RAM more, that is faster than HCI, etc for error detection and from shared information is as good if not better  .


----------



## Palulukas

JBauer said:


> Hey Palulukas...
> 
> Much appreciate the help.
> 
> Benchmarks not needed really - what I'd love though is HWINFO data...
> 
> Your SSD temps (1 & 2), VRM temp, PCH temp, motherboard temp...
> 
> And just to be sure I understand - you have your 960 Pro beneath the chipset cooler... You're NOT using the DIMM.2 riser card, right?
> 
> Oh and what's your video card? I think that might be part of my problem but not sure... Because even at low loads and the highest fan speeds, my DIMM.2 SSD bottoms out in the high 50's. I'm not sure if it is because of the poor airflow around the DIMM.2 slot, or my 960 pro is damaged... MB temp is now 38C, CPU 36C, VRM 38C, PCH 50C, RAM max 42 and I just hit 56 on my SSD but it's bouncing around - now back up to 64. (This is drive temperature 2 I'm talking about)
> 
> If my PCH is 50 alone, not sure if moving my SSD there would actually help at all.


Hello JBauer,

I tested RealBench for 15 minutes and recorded all data with HWiNFO V5.72p.
Yes, my SSDs sits beneath the chipset cooler, NOT using the DIMM.2 riser card.

I am running two Radeon R9 Fury X in Crossfire. I've included a picture below so that you can see the arrangement.


Kind regards

Palulukas


----------



## LiquidHaus

So I have to ask, anyone know some deeper tricks to get these things to overclock higher other than upping vcore? I've just about messed with every single setting in the bios and I've had my 1920x at 4.15ghz stable but im going for 4.2ghz stable.

Can someone maybe recommend some other target voltages to go for? 

My system for reference..


----------



## gupsterg

@Arne Saknussemm

Above we have a 1920X owner on ZE which you could pose your question to  .


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Oh yeah!

Hi lifeisshort!

Actually in answer to your question...no...I certainly don't know any magic to offset the relationship between vcore and MHz.

What vcore are you at running 4.1? it is the sweet spot on my 1920x here...doing it at 1.325v...next 100MHz costs a lot more voltage...1.45 to be realbench stable and even then the power draw is too high for my liking.

I guess cooling could help....reducing liquid temp to just above dew point if you have a chiller...that kind of thing.

I have been having an issue here with my 1920X (i suspect the motherboard) if I set offset voltage of any kind or try a P-State OC the CPU will downclock but not downvolt? You tried either offset or P-State?


----------



## JBauer

Palulukas said:


> Hello JBauer,
> 
> I tested RealBench for 15 minutes and recorded all data with HWiNFO V5.72p.
> Yes, my SSDs sits beneath the chipset cooler, NOT using the DIMM.2 riser card.
> 
> I am running two Radeon R9 Fury X in Crossfire. I've included a picture below so that you can see the arrangement.


Thank you so much!

Your rig looks awesome. I can't quite figure out the loop going to the rear of the case? 

Your GPU's are not watercooled from what I can tell - so I was rather shocked to see your PCH temp so low at about 45C. My system, with an AIO exhausting out for the CPU (currently at 56% CPU usage)... All three case fans maxed... air cooled GPU running at 180w of power.. PCH is 56C. (And DIMM.2 SSD temp 2 is at about 59C - with air blowing in from the top of the case, only inches directly above the DIMM.2)

Oh and my SSD write rate is 0.835MB/sec... So not high at all. (Room temp is probably 75F right now - fairly warm, but not really hot... Not hot enough IMHO to drive SSD temp to 59C with a fan almost directly over it, with the SSD at really low load)


----------



## AgnomK

AgnomK said:


> OK, had to register to give my feedback on BIOS 0019...
> 
> I have a TR 1950X and 32GB of DDR4 Ram. The ram kit is from Corsair, model CMR32GX4M4C3466C16, version 4.31 (Samsung b-die single side). All the memory settings were based on the Ryzen DRAM Calculator by 1usmus.
> 
> I was running on BIOS 902, and to reach 3200 MHz on the RAM clock I had to bump VSoc to 1.10V and DDR Voltage to 1.40, using CL14-16-16-16-32. 3466 MHz never got to run stable, even at 1.40V. My 1950X temps @4.0 GHz with 1.325V get to a maximum of 51 degrees Celsius, the coolant on my lop peaked at 34 degrees on an ambient temperature of 21, using a Blackice GTX 420 (Sadly, still using 120mm fans as the Silverstone case I'm using won't allow an EATX board plus 140 fans, even after I butchered several parts of it) and a Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro Nickel-plated. The GTX 1080 is also part of the loop, using an EK waterblock.
> 
> Now, running BIOS 0019, reached a stable 3200MHz on the RAM with 1.36V, VSoc on Auto, CL 14-14-14-14-28. It might be me seeing things but CPU temperatures have lowered, peaking at 46.3 degrees, coolant temp remain the same.
> 
> So far I can vouch for this BIOS... HCI test has been running for 2 hours now, no errors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to add that I flashed 0019 using the BIOS Flashback feature. I also didn't import my previous settings.
> 
> EDIT 2: Added the AIDA64 report.
> 
> EDIT 3: Added the HWInfo64 monitoring while I was running Prime95
> 
> EDIT 4: Forgot to add the VCore...


This was on my first post... On normal usage, everything works just fine, prime 95 runs for a long time and my peak temperatures never go over 50 degrees... Then I read gupsterg's experience overclocking his processor, and he always mention using y-cruncher to test his stability. So I decided to have a go at using it and holy crap... It seems my overclock isn't stable at all, despite running prime 95 on all threads like a champ and running cinebench over and over again without a hitch. on y-cruncher my processor peaks at 63 degrees celsius and I get errors, so yeah, I think I need to dial up my voltage a bit, which will also increase my temperature...

For gupsterg, which LLC are you running on your TH to get y-cruncher to run stable?


----------



## Juggalo23451

How well is the pdf guide witten for NVME raid.

Is there anything different we need to do?


----------



## Tobiticus

Thread search seems busted.

Can anyone confirm values for HWMonitorPro

Asus Zenith Extreme X399 Threadripper

Values for TMPIN0, TMPIN1, TMPIN2

TMPIN0 = CPU Socket
TMPIN1 = Motherboard Temp (potentially an average of multiple sensors)
TMPIN2 = Northbridge or MOFSET

Thanks in advance!


----------



## spadizzle

Juggalo23451 said:


> How well is the pdf guide witten for NVME raid.
> 
> Is there anything different we need to do?


Almost straight forward. Only thing odd is that you have to go into AMD PBS and turn on raid for m2's. As for CSM, I just disable it and run pure UEFI. If i need to run DOS ill just temp. set to USB legacy. Attached some screenies just to confirm locations of what I'm talking about.

Edit: Don't forget to grab raid drivers from AMD and toss them on your USB for when you go to install Windows.(reminder that you need to load all 3 raid drivers, if you load 2 drivers, install will take ten times longer, but dont worry. When windows finish installing it will properly load all 3 once you boot for the first time.(RAID_bottom, RAID_driver, RAID_cfg) In that order.

Edit 2: Also, when you enable raid through AMD PBS, you will have to reboot and go back into BIOS in order to see the Raidexpert2 section.


----------



## Brain29

If anyone wants to update your tr4 chipset driver from AMD you have to extract the contents with a compressor like 7-zip then in the config folder find InstallManager.cfg and add CHIPSETBUILD=true. If you have a current AMD graphics card the installer should go through but if you have nvidia installed it will crap out saying you're chipset drivers can't find an AMD graphics card. 

Thought I would pass the information since it was buried in the amd forums


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

gupsterg said:


> View attachment 86073


----------



## gupsterg

AgnomK said:


> This was on my first post... On normal usage, everything works just fine, prime 95 runs for a long time and my peak temperatures never go over 50 degrees... Then I read gupsterg's experience overclocking his processor, and he always mention using y-cruncher to test his stability. So I decided to have a go at using it and holy crap... It seems my overclock isn't stable at all, despite running prime 95 on all threads like a champ and running cinebench over and over again without a hitch. on y-cruncher my processor peaks at 63 degrees celsius and I get errors, so yeah, I think I need to dial up my voltage a bit, which will also increase my temperature...
> 
> For gupsterg, which LLC are you running on your TH to get y-cruncher to run stable?


LLC [Auto] for CPU and SOC.



Arne Saknussemm said:


>











Any chance of RTC of your setup?  .


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Yeah...no probs...it's the same as I was testing the other day...3466profile with Twrrd on auto...just slightly more voltage...

1.5VDIMM 1.13125SOC


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Brain29 said:


> If anyone wants to update your tr4 chipset driver


Brain29! I don't quite get what you mean...

I installed 18.10 the other day on W10PRO with nothing more than one click install...


----------



## Brain29

Arne Saknussemm said:


> Brain29! I don't quite get what you mean...
> 
> I installed 18.10 the other day on W10PRO with nothing more than one click install...


you must have an approved / compatible graphics card then .. they f'ed up the install check system the only way to install it is to rewrite the .cfg file to bypass the check 

https://community.amd.com/message/2843147?q=Raid chipset


----------



## Ljugtomten

Brain29 said:


> you must have an approved / compatible graphics card then .. they f'ed up the install check system the only way to install it is to rewrite the .cfg file to bypass the check
> 
> https://community.amd.com/message/2843147?q=Raid chipset


No problems for me upgrading the chipset driver without changes, no AMD graphics card have ever touched this setup.
Upgraded chipset driver from previous version.


----------



## BlackIceDragon

Has anyone used a M.2 Sata drive in the 3rd slot on the board? The manual says that is supports Sata based M.2 SSD's in there, but I haven't had any luck getting mine to boot. Its a Crucial MX300 1TB. I had just used it in a ryzen build and it worked fine in the port on the gigabyte board. I also couldn't find anything in the manual that states any changes need to be made in the bios. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## JBauer

Anyone run into unexplained BSOD's?

Driver verifier has indicated that the culprit is likely amdpsp.sys. It's a pretty stock install, with none of Asus's software on it. I haven't even downloaded Asus specific chipset drivers. (Well I downloaded, but did not install because I didn't see amdpsp.sys in the package so figured it wouldn't solve the issue)

And tbh I have another Windows instance that does have all the latest drivers on it and it's BSOD'ing too. (Although haven't run driver verifier on it to confirm the same cause)

Anyone run into similar issues? I'll probably do another install of Windows tomorrow, *completely *stock - no other software, then do a driver verifier, and see if it still crashes.


----------



## <sigh>

@JBauer

No BSODs here, I've been pleasantly surprised to have no issues with my Asus ZE after reading some of the horror stories out there. I immediately updated to BIOS 0902 when I powered up and have got NVME raid 0 bootable with 4 x GSKILL F4-3200C14Q-32GTZRX running at 3200MHz.

I started with the AMD 17.40 chipset drivers and updated to 18.10 this week. amdpsp is included in the driver pack, and as I've had no issues I'd recommend updating to it.

<sigh>


----------



## Yock

Seems like AGESA 1.0.0.5 is out.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?100104-New-agesa
Scroll down the page.

Still in beta.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

elmor posted beta BIOS in this thread here yesterday http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...aint-bug-tracking-thread-43.html#post26868017


----------



## Yock

Okay i didn't notice that.
Anyway i was just trying to help.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

All good...just pointing people to the source...


----------



## gupsterg

OP updated today with UEFI 0001/0002 ZIPs, etc. UEFI option for changing between Distributed (UMA)/Local (NUMA) added to sections RAM Info/FAQ. 

UEFI 0001/0002 seems to have similar OC'ability/stability on RAM for me as 0901/0019/0902. Undecided yet if I will use 0001 or 0002, I had found 0901 out previous set of UEFIs had consistent nice bench results in 3DM/CB15, etc, etc.

AIDA 64 UEFI 0901 vs 0001



Spoiler














HCI Memtest v6.0 27GB 32 instances 7.5hrs, SOC 1.025V VDIMM 1.35V



Spoiler














Besides benching done on UEFI 0901 with 3200MHz tweak timings setup, gaming, etc all was nice. Hopefully UEFI 0001/2 will be the same. Out of the profiles I determined to use with F4-3200C14Q-32GVK I like this 3200MHz setup best, needs no meddling with ProcODT/CAD Bus and need nice stock like voltages.

AMD PBS has some more options on UEFI 0001/0002, both have NVMe RAID option.



Spoiler


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

:cheers:


----------



## PsyberEMT

*Restart and shutdown issues on Server 2016*

After giving my 1950x and Zenith Extreme a test drive for a little over a month I decided to put it into production as my primary workstation / Hyper-V host for my part-time consulting job. To be compliant with Microsoft Hyper-V OS licensing I had to switch to Server 2016 Datacenter from Windows 10. I remember there being an issue with restarting and shutting down early on with Windows 10 but it either went away after some updates or I found a fix for it and have since forgotten it. There have been no hardware, firmware or UEFI changes(other than troubleshooting after the problem was present) between clearing the OS RAID array and installing Server 2016. This exact config worked perfectly as a Hyper-V host under Windows 10. Have to use the server OS for AVMA Hyper-V VM activation against the datacenter license.

After installing Server 2016 when I shutdown or reboot from within Windows the machine hangs for around 15 minutes on a black screen. Sometimes it does finally shut down or reboot, other times it hangs until I press the physical reset button.

*Hardware:*
Zenith Extreme
1950x
32GB (2x16GB) Corsair LPX DDR4 C16 running stable DOCP at 3200mhz
0902 UEFI (and tried the latest 0002 beta, same issue)
2x Samsung 950 PRO NVME in RAID 0 on DIMM.2
1x OCZ RD400 NVME SSD as lone volume
Multiple SATA SSDs and HDDs in various RAID arrays using an LSI 9217-8i HBA/RAID controller
Enermaxc Liqtech TR4 360
EVGA GTX 1080ti FTW3 Hybrid
Capable of rock solid 4.0Ghz OC @ 1.3375v, but currently running stock multipliers/auto voltages except RAM which is at 1.35 during troubleshooting
ASUS TPM module with updated Infineon firmware

*Troubleshooting steps I've already tried:*
All Windows updates applied
Applied latest chipset and RAID drivers directly from AMD
After much struggle I got all ASUS drivers installed either manually through device manager or by using the secondary setup.exe
Disabled fast startup in UEFI
CSM completely disabled (pure UEFI environment)
Disabled Hyper-V
Enabled Hyper-V
Switched the on-board SATA to/from RAID & AHCI. Neither worked.
Ensured that HPET is disabled. 
I am on the latest builds of every driver and software update I can find.
Removed the entire LSI HBA card which removed all SATA devices, leaving only NVME.

Would appreciate any input anyone can give me. Anyone else successfully running Server 2016 with no issues?


----------



## non-serviam

Does anybody knows how can I populate all 6 PCIE slots?
I have a 1950X, 2x 16GB sticks of RAM and the latest bios (Version 0902), and as soon as I add more than 4 devices (GPUs) the Windows boot normally but crash in less than 30 seconds after the desktop appears.
I have tried the following:
16x-1x-1x-1x-1x(-1x)
1x-1x-1x-1x-1x(-1x)
in all possible slot combinations. I also tried to find any option inside the bios to put them all in x1 mode but I did not find anything.
As soon as I add the 5th device its crashes inside Windows.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

AFAIK the board supports 4 GPUs...and for this you have to have an adequate power supply and populate all power connections...EZ plug included.


----------



## tcoreprime

Arne Saknussemm said:


> :cheers:


3800+??? damn... Its CR2.. but hell, Whats the ram kit you have? and whats the rest of your soc settings in the bios/etc?

Im just hoping thats actually stable and that you dont get spontaneous reboots/bluescreens occasionally.

edit-
now i see your posts on the other bug track forum where you were hitting perf hitches oddly.. and back to prev bios (0902/0019) and 3200.. so.. bummer.
lets hope we get more revisions soon.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

tcoreprime said:


> Im just hoping thats actually stable and that you dont get spontaneous reboots/bluescreens occasionally.


Hey tcoreprime...

Nooo, it's not stable...it's ok to run about windows but not much more...does not pass RAM Test for more than a few seconds...just seeing where my IMC can get to at 1.5V DRAM voltage and below. SOC was 1.13125

This is what I can get properly stable at that voltage http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...er-overclocking-support-255.html#post26832705

3200 1.35v is my daily driver 

F4 320014Q-32GVK is the kit...Samsung B-die


----------



## tcoreprime

Arne Saknussemm said:


> Hey tcoreprime...
> 
> Nooo, it's not stable...it's ok to run about windows but not much more...does not pass RAM Test for more than a few seconds...just seeing where my IMC can get to at 1.5V DRAM voltage and below. SOC was 1.13125
> 
> This is what I can get properly stable at that voltage http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...er-overclocking-support-255.html#post26832705
> 
> 3200 1.35v is my daily driver
> 
> F4 320014Q-32GVK is the kit...Samsung B-die


Heh oh well.. wishful thinking. I have a similar kit as well still running 3200 c14, similar settings to your screenshot in the other forum of your working setup. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Gen_Mayhem

*Nvme poor performance Samsung 960 Pro x4 on X399 Threadripper*

I have 4x Samsung 960 Pro's in an ASUS Hyper M.2 16x. in PCIEX16_3 with the slot set to PCI Raid

I've seen the 8x video and the bios setting for the slot of 4x4x4x4 But bios 902 doesn't have that.

The array is the boot drive, I had no issues loading the drivers at install.

What should I try or what troubleshooting ideas?


----------



## spadizzle

CR2 :/ would love CR1 but currently pushing 3600, ran couple easy benches.... kinda hesitant to run anything lengthy atm ;p

Edit: and.........back down to 3466.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

tcoreprime said:


> I have a similar kit as well still running 3200 c14


So far my fastest WPrime run is at 3200 so performance sweet spot seems to be there at the moment...and since it's easy voltage compared to the higher frequencies that's where I'll stick 



spadizzle said:


> CR2 :/ would love CR1 but currently pushing 3600


Nice...good to see more CPUs can do it 
:thumb:


----------



## Kriant

Tried UEFI 0002. Got a huge negative performance impact across the board. Reverted back to 0902.


----------



## nycgtr

Seems my rgb header 1 and drg header took a dump suddenly. Randomly stopped working. Header 2 still works. Go figure.


----------



## Brain29

nycgtr said:


> Seems my rgb header 1 and drg header took a dump suddenly. Randomly stopped working. Header 2 still works. Go figure.


is it off or are the strips stuck on white ?


----------



## nycgtr

Brain29 said:


> is it off or are the strips stuck on white ?


Just off. Bios flashing, draining power. Diff strips nothing. It was working just fine before.


----------



## Brain29

nycgtr said:


> Bios flashing, draining power


 ????

whenever the firmware corrupted after a bios install the first thing that went wonky was the rgb headers .. sometimes they went off and sometimes they were stuck at 100% nothing I have tried fixed the issue but after a few weeks they will randomly come back


----------



## nycgtr

Brain29 said:


> ????
> 
> whenever the firmware corrupted after a bios install the first thing that went wonky was the rgb headers .. sometimes they went off and sometimes they were stuck at 100% nothing I have tried fixed the issue but after a few weeks they will randomly come back


None of the bios ever gave me funny rgb issues. What I find odd the is the top header still works just fine. I didn't even flash any bios and it went poof.


----------



## Brain29

nycgtr said:


> None of the bios ever gave me funny rgb issues. What I find odd the is the top header still works just fine. I didn't even flash any bios and it went poof.


thats what happened to me .. then I thought by fixing it I should just update or downgrade the uefi .. then it was like my computer was on acid for a month 

** as a side note I doubt you did this .. but maybe you plugged into the addressable rgb ... 

I have had crazy times with the rgb from only a few headers working to headers no board lights .. to board lights no headers.. to no headers but only addressable lights.. to fixed lights maxed out .. to no lights .. to lights stuck on default .. since there is no way to reflash the rgb controller your kind of sol when it comes to checking or trying to reset things


----------



## nycgtr

Brain29 said:


> thats what happened to me .. then I thought by fixing it I should just update or downgrade the uefi .. then it was like my computer was on acid for a month
> 
> ** as a side note I doubt you did this .. but maybe you plugged into the addressable rgb ...
> 
> I have had crazy times with the rgb from only a few headers working to headers no board lights .. to board lights no headers.. to no headers but only addressable lights.. to fixed lights maxed out .. to no lights .. to lights stuck on default .. since there is no way to reflash the rgb controller your kind of sol when it comes to checking or trying to reset things


I have one strip that goes into the regular rgb and one that goes into the drgb. The port on the cable i use for the drgb has the pin blocked as its a 3 pin so its kinda impossible to plug it into the wrong one.


----------



## kossiewossie

PsyberEMT said:


> After giving my 1950x and Zenith Extreme a test drive for a little over a month I decided to put it into production as my primary workstation / Hyper-V host for my part-time consulting job. To be compliant with Microsoft Hyper-V OS licensing I had to switch to Server 2016 Datacenter from Windows 10. I remember there being an issue with restarting and shutting down early on with Windows 10 but it either went away after some updates or I found a fix for it and have since forgotten it. There have been no hardware, firmware or UEFI changes(other than troubleshooting after the problem was present) between clearing the OS RAID array and installing Server 2016. This exact config worked perfectly as a Hyper-V host under Windows 10. Have to use the server OS for AVMA Hyper-V VM activation against the datacenter license.
> 
> After installing Server 2016 when I shutdown or reboot from within Windows the machine hangs for around 15 minutes on a black screen. Sometimes it does finally shut down or reboot, other times it hangs until I press the physical reset button.
> 
> *Hardware:*
> Zenith Extreme
> 1950x
> 32GB (2x16GB) Corsair LPX DDR4 C16 running stable DOCP at 3200mhz
> 0902 UEFI (and tried the latest 0002 beta, same issue)
> 2x Samsung 950 PRO NVME in RAID 0 on DIMM.2
> 1x OCZ RD400 NVME SSD as lone volume
> Multiple SATA SSDs and HDDs in various RAID arrays using an LSI 9217-8i HBA/RAID controller
> Enermaxc Liqtech TR4 360
> EVGA GTX 1080ti FTW3 Hybrid
> Capable of rock solid 4.0Ghz OC @ 1.3375v, but currently running stock multipliers/auto voltages except RAM which is at 1.35 during troubleshooting
> ASUS TPM module with updated Infineon firmware
> 
> *Troubleshooting steps I've already tried:*
> All Windows updates applied
> Applied latest chipset and RAID drivers directly from AMD
> After much struggle I got all ASUS drivers installed either manually through device manager or by using the secondary setup.exe
> Disabled fast startup in UEFI
> CSM completely disabled (pure UEFI environment)
> Disabled Hyper-V
> Enabled Hyper-V
> Switched the on-board SATA to/from RAID & AHCI. Neither worked.
> Ensured that HPET is disabled.
> I am on the latest builds of every driver and software update I can find.
> Removed the entire LSI HBA card which removed all SATA devices, leaving only NVME.
> 
> Would appreciate any input anyone can give me. Anyone else successfully running Server 2016 with no issues?



(Ignore my outdated system specs haven't posted here in years lol)

I was just looking through this thread, since I recently just upgraded my Home Server to threadripper and Zenith extreme combo (needed the PCI-E lanes!), I'm actually running a very similar setup to you
I updated all the firmwares for my addon cards and such.
Zenith Extreme
1950x (stock)
128GB Corsair Dominator Platinum (3200mhz)
Asus GTX 1080 STIX (for Remote FX/GPU transcoding)
0002 UEFI
1x Intel 750 (u.2)
4 x Samsung 960 PRO 2TB NVME in RAID 0 on DIMM.2 and PCI-E m.2 expansion card (Tiering Drives)
6 x 10TB WD Gold Data Center drives, Connected and raided with a LSI 9361-8i RAID controller (Raid 0).
2x 12TB Seagate ironwolf (Raid 0)
Intel Ethernet Converged X710 10gb lan card (4 ports)
4 x samsung 850 evo 1TB (Tiering drives)
Custom watercooling loop etc.

I use all my SSD/NVME as Tiering drives for my storage pools in windows server. 

I also have CSM Enabled but with UEFI Boot first, Since I use a Intel 750 (U.2 connection) as my OS Drive and it refuses to boot if I disable CSM completely.

I had a same issue as you are currently having, With Windows Server 2016 (1607), I have at least 10 VM running most of the time via Hyper-V and they do take some time turning off, but as you experienced the system would just hang or take forever to reboot, I never managed to fix this issue, But I did try out the new Windows Server core insider (10.0.17093), and now I do not experience the problem anymore, So something about windows Server 2016 (1607) build has some odd issue with this CPU and chipset (maybe?). 

So, One work around would be to install the new Windows Server insider and use project Honolulu and Remote powershell and Remote Server Administration Tools(installed on a windows 10 client) to configure your setup. thats what Im currently doing. works perfectly no issues and performance is epic.
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windowsinsiderpreviewserver

(sneaky pic of my home server)


----------



## PsyberEMT

Oddly enough after the last round of WS2016 updates I am no longer having the issue. I guess the fix found in the 1709 codebase finally made it into the 1607 release channel.


----------



## JBauer

I finally got my SSD temps (in DIMM.2 slot) down to a decent level under load.

Documenting for posterity...

I have a Fractal Designs R6 case. One of the better solutions was a fan blowing down from the top, but in the end I didn't love that due noise concerns. 

I bought a Noctua 40mm fan and mounted it on that (horrible) DIMM.2 bracket. I say horrible because with fan vibrations I don't see how the mounting screws will not loosen. And they are ridiculously tiny and short. No ability to put a locking not on the other side of course.

At first the fan was blowing out. That almost did nothing, although it was centered on the bracket, not directly over the SSD controller. The fan ends up being.

I moved it to be just "over" the SSD controller chip - and changed it to blowing air onto it, blowing into the motherboard essentially. Big improvement.

With two fans blowing up from the bottom of my case, and two fans sucking air through my Enermax AIO 280... And the top on... My SSD temperatures are maxing around 63, under high GPU and CPU load. That's almost a 10C temperature improvement from other configurations.

So I have four fans pushing air into the case and only one sucking out. I'm really surprised it's working so well, but it is.

When I purchased this MB I assumed that DIMM.2 slot was a great design. It is not. 

The SSD controller ends up being just under 1" above the top of my video card which is mounted in slot #1. Before I installed the 40mm fan, the heat that radiates from the video card is what ends up being the largest factor in my SSD temperature. If I spun the video card fan up to max, the SSD temperature would drop. The effect is greatly reduced once I installed the fan, but still there, just a lot more subtle. (2-3C difference versus about double that)


----------



## Kyozon

After installing the latest AGESA 1.0.0.5 BIOS - 0002, i felt like my System is now even more unstable as it was before for some reason.

I have noticed terrible performance on Games that didn't existed before, like FFXV as an example, some ThreadRipper Owners are having no issues pushing the latest and Greatest GPUs on that Game where my System can't even make my GPU reach 90% Utilization for some reason. Another odd behavior is Stuttering mess in every Game i have tested so far.

My System is also unstable at KeyShot 7 Pro as well, crashing a few seconds after starting the Render with all Threads, something that didn't happened before.

I have also noticed a very odd thing. I used to run 3600Mhz CL15 with the BIOS 0804 in the beginning, and it was pretty much stable with a B-Die CL14 3200Mhz 32GB Kit, for some unknown reason, my Zenith and this TR can't boot at 3600Mhz anymore, with the 0002 BIOS, and even the prior and most stable BIOS for me, 0804, so that i am now utilizing 3200Mhz because even 3466Mhz fails to train sometimes.

Do you friends experienced similar issues? I really don't understand what is happening with this System, i have been away for a couple of weeks, returned and it looks like a big unstable mess. What would you guys recommend me to do in order to fix all these issues? It seems like even utilizing USB Flashback to flash to the prior stable 0804 is working for me anymore, it remains unstable.


----------



## Brain29

Kyozon said:


> After installing the latest AGESA 1.0.0.5 BIOS - 0002, i felt like my System is now even more unstable as it was before for some reason.
> 
> I have noticed terrible performance on Games that didn't existed before, like FFXV as an example, some ThreadRipper Owners are having no issues pushing the latest and Greatest GPUs on that Game where my System can't even make my GPU reach 90% Utilization for some reason. Another odd behavior is Stuttering mess in every Game i have tested so far.
> 
> My System is also unstable at KeyShot 7 Pro as well, crashing a few seconds after starting the Render with all Threads, something that didn't happened before.
> 
> I have also noticed a very odd thing. I used to run 3600Mhz CL15 with the BIOS 0804 in the beginning, and it was pretty much stable with a B-Die CL14 3200Mhz 32GB Kit, for some unknown reason, my Zenith and this TR can't boot at 3600Mhz anymore, with the 0002 BIOS, and even the prior and most stable BIOS for me, 0804, so that i am now utilizing 3200Mhz because even 3466Mhz fails to train sometimes.
> 
> Do you friends experienced similar issues? I really don't understand what is happening with this System, i have been away for a couple of weeks, returned and it looks like a big unstable mess. What would you guys recommend me to do in order to fix all these issues? It seems like even utilizing USB Flashback to flash to the prior stable 0804 is working for me anymore, it remains unstable.


were all in the same boat .. 902 is still the latest 1001 is supposed to fix the fans .. but I haven't noticed a difference

0001 apparently was dropping channels like 1.0.0.4 was and 0002 fixes it but still carries all the timing issues - amd and asus have been having issues apparently


----------



## JBauer

Brain29 said:


> were all in the same boat .. 902 is still the latest 1001 is supposed to fix the fans .. but I haven't noticed a difference
> 
> 0001 apparently was dropping channels like 1.0.0.4 was and 0002 fixes it but still carries all the timing issues - amd and asus have been having issues apparently


What fan issues was it supposed to fix exactly?

Thanks.


----------



## Brain29

JBauer said:


> What fan issues was it supposed to fix exactly?
> 
> Thanks.


not sure exactly elmor said the note was something about fans :: qfan power at 95% (it was very short) 

**I am guessing it was for the the min power % that qfan sets and can't be changed

but since release it hasn't worked and sets fans at random 30 to 90 % min

also wake from sleep fans are pinned at 100% like when you first boot your computer :/


----------



## spadizzle

Agesa 1005(0001,0002). Do NOT set a CPU multiplier, it will cause issues with your memory. ie.. video studdering, overall crappy experience. Just set CPU to Auto and then everything is smooth sailing.


----------



## Archea47

What is the appropriate 'slot spacing' for 2x GPUs in the 16_16 PCIe slots?

https://www.aquatuning.us/water-cooling/gpu-water-blocks/gpu-sli-connector/?p=1&o=20&n=12&f=74

Comparing the Zenith with my 990fx saber tooth I see it's another slot width, but I'm not sure if the GPU manufacturers count the first slot. Do I need a 4 or a 5?

Thanks!


----------



## Ljugtomten

Archea47 said:


> What is the appropriate 'slot spacing' for 2x GPUs in the 16_16 PCIe slots?
> 
> https://www.aquatuning.us/water-cooling/gpu-water-blocks/gpu-sli-connector/?p=1&o=20&n=12&f=74
> 
> Comparing the Zenith with my 990fx saber tooth I see it's another slot width, but I'm not sure if the GPU manufacturers count the first slot. Do I need a 4 or a 5?
> 
> Thanks!


4.
A SLI-bridge with this spacing is included with the motherboard, but if you want something fancy you'd have to buy a separate one.


----------



## Archea47

Ljugtomten said:


> 4.
> A SLI-bridge with this spacing is included with the motherboard, but if you want something fancy you'd have to buy a separate one.


Thanks Ljugtomten!

It's for the GPU water bridge


----------



## Ljugtomten

Archea47 said:


> Thanks Ljugtomten!
> 
> It's for the GPU water bridge


This is the one you'd need:
https://www.aquatuning.us/water-coo...idth-5-slots-for-2-or-3-graphic-cards?c=12296

"the graphics card may have a spacing of two or four slots (meaning one or three slots remain unused between the graphics cards)"


----------



## twitchyzero

anyone having problems with the QUALCOMM Atheros qca61x4a wifi on their board?

latest drivers, I basically can't connect to internet after a day or so even if the the windows wifi shows connected with internet
when I reboot the computer, it solves the problem for another day or so


----------



## Gadfly

Hey all, 


I am looking at picking up a 1950 with and a ROG ZE X399 motherboard, but in reading this thread, I am starting to have second thoughts about the motherboard selection (and ThreadRipper in general for that matter) 

Can someone give me an overview of overclocking and memory overclocking on this board? Would you recommend it, or recommend I stay away and look at another board; or the entire X399 platform?


----------



## SavantStrike

Gadfly said:


> Hey all,
> 
> 
> I am looking at picking up a 1950 with and a ROG ZE X399 motherboard, but in reading this thread, I am starting to have second thoughts about the motherboard selection (and ThreadRipper in general for that matter)
> 
> Can someone give me an overview of overclocking and memory overclocking on this board? Would you recommend it, or recommend I stay away and look at another board; or the entire X399 platform?


The threadripper refresh coming during the second half of this year should bring up to 10 percent higher clocks and a slightly better IMC

If you can use 16 cores then this is a very attractive platform. The Asrock Taichi has been a very solid board for most people if you're concerned about the zenith.


----------



## newfieboy27

After installing the latest AGESA 1.0.0.5 BIOS - 0002 -- I'm having a horrible time getting my RAM to show anything above 2100Mhz. I pop into the bios, turn on DOCP -- set the RAM to anything above baseline -- reboot and get the double boot RAM training -- then nothing. BIOS still showing that its attempting to set the RAM to the higher speed, but Windows is still showing 2100 in CPUZ. I was on bios 0701 and had no issues (except for the stupid FAN issue). Any idea gents? 

Note -- I had updated to the latest official bios 0902 prior, but it failed to boot with a RAM error.  Thats when I moved to the beta bios 0002, and was able to get it to boot but now issues with memory speed.


----------



## Archea47

Ljugtomten said:


> This is the one you'd need:
> https://www.aquatuning.us/water-coo...idth-5-slots-for-2-or-3-graphic-cards?c=12296
> 
> "the graphics card may have a spacing of two or four slots (meaning one or three slots remain unused between the graphics cards)"


 Coming full circle on this in case anyone else picks up the trail

In Aquacomputer's confusing calculations I believe we would need a '3 slot' in AC terms. I looked up the order for my current bridge which, going by the part # is a '2 slot'. It allows for 2 empty slots between the GPU slots. This board has 3 so I believe the part is the 3 slot. BUT Aquacomputer only makes the 3 slot for active backplate users, which I am not. So I am going to put the original terminals back on the blocks and connect them the old fashioned way


----------



## Ljugtomten

Archea47 said:


> Coming full circle on this in case anyone else picks up the trail
> 
> In Aquacomputer's confusing calculations I believe we would need a '3 slot' in AC terms. I looked up the order for my current bridge which, going by the part # is a '2 slot'. It allows for 2 empty slots between the GPU slots. This board has 3 so I believe the part is the 3 slot. BUT Aquacomputer only makes the 3 slot for active backplate users, which I am not. So I am going to put the original terminals back on the blocks and connect them the old fashioned way


4 slots 

..fear my elite MS Paint skills on the attached picture of my motherboard 

I have my Graphic cards in the slots I marked (both are PCI-E 3.0 X16) and the Areion NIC in slot 3.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

newfieboy27 said:


> After installing the latest AGESA 1.0.0.5 BIOS - 0002


The latest BETA is 0020. Latest release BIOS is still 0902

http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...aint-bug-tracking-thread-47.html#post26983617

0002 is a previous BETA...

Not sure if that's a typo...just in case...so as not to confuse people...


----------



## newfieboy27

Arne Saknussemm said:


> The latest BETA is 0020. Latest release BIOS is still 0902
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...aint-bug-tracking-thread-47.html#post26983617
> 
> 0002 is a previous BETA...
> 
> Not sure if that's a typo...just in case...so as not to confuse people...


Indeed it was a typo. Sorry about that -- but yes, still having issues. I"m going to try 0020 when I get home from work today, and see if that lets me do anything with my memory speed. I really don't want to go back to 0701.


----------



## newfieboy27

Arne Saknussemm said:


> The latest BETA is 0020. Latest release BIOS is still 0902
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...aint-bug-tracking-thread-47.html#post26983617
> 
> 0002 is a previous BETA...
> 
> Not sure if that's a typo...just in case...so as not to confuse people...


Nothing I've done can get it to boot with anything other than default 2133Mhz. I've used the Ryzen Memory Calculator, but it never made a difference. The odd thing is, with BIOS 0701 all I had to do was set the Memory to 2933Mhz with the DOCP enabled. Reboot -- bam. Done. 

Now that I've moved up to the various beta BIOS 0002 or 0020 I cannot get it to change. 

My POST starts out with a single BEEP and a shutdown, then I see it going through all the normal POST codes on the LED. Eventually it will boot with the same results posted -- stuck on 2133Mhz. I'm going to try going back to BIOS 0701. I'll just deal with the crappy fan settings for now. Unless anyone has an idea of whats going on.

It almost seems like the Memory isn't training for some reason.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

newfieboy27 said:


> Nothing I've done can get it to boot with anything other than default 2133Mhz.


If you have the time to experiment 0019 is agesa 1.0.0.4...not sure that will make a difference...

What RAM do you have by the way...do you know if it's Hynix or Samsung etc.


----------



## newfieboy27

Arne Saknussemm said:


> If you have the time to experiment 0019 is agesa 1.0.0.4...not sure that will make a difference...
> 
> What RAM do you have by the way...do you know if it's Hynix or Samsung etc.


Samsung B-Die -- Its a Corsair Vengeance RGB Kit (CMR32GX4M4C3466C16) -- which is not on the supported list as far as I know. As for time -- I have plenty of time to experiment. I can give 0019 a try tonight when I get back home. 

FYI -- I tossed on my old BIOS 0701 and low-and-behold, the memory trained to 2933Mhz without issue. First time around. I wasn't going to push it any higher for now -- I just wanted to see if I could get any kind of overclock higher than the base 2133Mhz. I have not played around with timings on 0701, as this is mostly a test just to ensure it can train and boot. 

Fun times.


----------



## Brain29

twitchyzero said:


> anyone having problems with the QUALCOMM Atheros qca61x4a wifi on their board?
> 
> latest drivers, I basically can't connect to internet after a day or so even if the the windows wifi shows connected with internet
> when I reboot the computer, it solves the problem for another day or so


this has been an issue I too have had since day one - no one else seems to want to report it though 

there is an updated driver on the website but it doesn't seem to fix the issue


----------



## Archea47

Ljugtomten said:


> 4 slots
> 
> ..fear my elite MS Paint skills on the attached picture of my motherboard
> 
> I have my Graphic cards in the slots I marked (both are PCI-E 3.0 X16) and the Areion NIC in slot 3.


While I agree with you that the explanation and method of counting slots is reasonable and makes sense, but that's not how AC is counting slots.

The AC terminal I have on my 990FX board, which has 1 less slot between the x16s, is a "2 slot." They start counting slots not after the PCIe slot of the first card but after it's 2 slot rear bracket is how I'm explaining it. 

In my case I can't find a 3 slot that isn't the active back plate version so I'm hoping to find the original terminals in my parts bins and connect them the old fashioned way. Thanks for the help though!


----------



## spadizzle

*Getting better!*

Spoke to soon!


----------



## Kriant

For whatever reason board didn't save multiplier at x40 just now and had it on auto...with offest voltage. Because of that just been running 1.6-1.75v on core for about 3 to 5 mins before noticing this. Almost had a heart attack


----------



## x7007

Kriant said:


> For whatever reason board didn't save multiplier at x40 just now and had it on auto...with offest voltage. Because of that just been running 1.6-1.75v on core for about 3 to 5 mins before noticing this. Almost had a heart attack


I gave my 1950x 1.570 while mining ..... I hope it's not ****ed :X I need more voltage now then before, but I'm not sure if it was 100% stable even if it passed prime95 one hour or something


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

spadizzle said:


> Spoke to soon!


Eh? That looks good...what was too soon...is that half way stable?


----------



## Dominican

i have 8 core disable for some reason on Creator Mode anyone help me i don't understand how this work.....


----------



## Brain29

Dominican said:


> i have 8 core disable for some reason on Creator Mode anyone help me i don't understand how this work.....


you have 8 core highlighted in disabled cores .. move that over to 0 cores .. if that doesn't work they might have been turned off somewhere else

** what uefi version are on
** what version of master are you using

it could be a bug if everything is just defaulting to 8 cores - but im guessing something was flipped


----------



## spadizzle

Arne Saknussemm said:


> Eh? That looks good...what was too soon...is that half way stable?


yes, maybe close to half way. still working it some. will feedback later, im on my weekend now


----------



## gupsterg

Hi peeps  , been away, will update OP ASAP with latest UEFIs that Elmor released in bug thread  .



Gadfly said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am looking at picking up a 1950 with and a ROG ZE X399 motherboard, but in reading this thread, I am starting to have second thoughts about the motherboard selection (and ThreadRipper in general for that matter)
> 
> Can someone give me an overview of overclocking and memory overclocking on this board? Would you recommend it, or recommend I stay away and look at another board; or the entire X399 platform?


X399 is like X370 for OC'ing IMO. Somewhat it could be more tricky for RAM as TR uses two IMC to give quad channel.

For me the ZE is better than the C6H :-

i) Visually, the OLED looks much nicer than Q-Code display. The storage activity LED is smaller/less obtrusive brightness than the C6H, also the CPU Q-LED on ZE is always off and only on when a fault occurs.

ii) More feature laden, like the onboard WiFi, etc, etc.

Personally I prefer the TR/ZE combo over the Ryzen/C6H, even though I don't use it to it's max potential.


----------



## spadizzle

*Guess I'll be happy with what I got.*

So, I've been mixing lots up and have chosen to go with 3200. It seems to be the one speed that is absolute stable with tight memory settings. I'll post a few pictures with what I have been trying. The memory I have is "G Skill TridentZ RGB F4-3866C18-8GTZR". I never opted for the certified for amd blah blah. At some point maybe I will buy some new sticks, anyone have some recommendations?  All memory tests were done with Ram Test

Mem settings pulled and used from Taiphoon Burner: XMP Profile

I tried the default R-XMP and opted to go with the actual memory numbers in hopes of better stability. Didn't really gain much. I also ran 1.4v for memory since I am lazy and 1.4 is safe. 

Also CPU MP was set to auto for all tests.

DRAM Die Revision / Lithography Resolution: B / 20 nm 
XMP Parameter Profile 1
Speed Grade: DDR4-3868 N/A 
DRAM Clock Frequency: 1934 MHz N/A 
Module VDD Voltage Level: 1.35 V N/A 
Minimum DRAM Cycle Time (tCK): 0.517 ns N/A 
CAS Latencies Supported: 18T,14T,13T,12T,
11T,10T,9T,8T,
7T N/A 
CAS Latency Time (tAA): 9.193 ns
RAS# to CAS# Delay Time (tRCD): 9.676 ns
Row Precharge Delay Time (tRP): 9.749 ns
Active to Precharge Delay Time (tRAS): 20.125 ns
Active to Active/Refresh Delay Time (tRC): 29.874 ns
Four Activate Window Delay Time (tFAW): 24.000 ns
Short Activate to Activate Delay Time (tRRD_S): 3.500 ns
Long Activate to Activate Delay Time (tRRD_L): 5.000 ns
Normal Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFC1): 350.000 ns
2x mode Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFC2): 260.000 ns
4x mode Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFC4): 160.000 ns
Show delays in clock cycles 


So bottom line:
3200: Stable(0 errors with standard 10min test) 1.1..

3333: Would get an error in about 3min time everytime. I actually ran this one for months and Win10 never argued about it.

3466: Would error in about 18 seconds consistant. Win10 would run normal untill I tried gaming and bluescreen.

3600: One big error, but Win10 would boot. Decided against a bench because it would be worthless until I could get something stable.

Really thought I was onto something earlier, but I just seemed to be going backwards all of sudden and have settled for the stable life until epiphany hits again. ;p

Thoughts on improving?

Would dual rank be an option? hmmmmmm i dunno


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Yeah....seems 3200 is the sweet spot for good voltage/performance

Anything north of that and you need to add more and more volts and performance boost is dubious since timings have to be relaxed...


----------



## spadizzle

Arne Saknussemm said:


> Yeah....seems 3200 is the sweet spot for good voltage/performance
> 
> Anything north of that and you need to add more and more volts and performance boost is dubious since timings have to be relaxed...


Have you disabled the performance boost to try a higher mem oc?


----------



## VileLasagna

Finally got my stuff back... it seems I had not only my board but also my IMC fail at the same time. Lucky it was in warranty, now I can actually use my 4 sticks of ram (two of these).
Time to start clocking all the things... Actually tried just loading the profile through DOCP yesterday and it went surprisingly far in memtest. Quite excited to see how I far I manage to push all these parts, but probably starting from the 1920X, as I think that'll be an easier learning (This BIOS makes me feel like a complete noob. So many things to tweak)


----------



## dw2018

*HPET/CPU clock reporting problem*

Hi guys, I am new here. And having some problems with HPET/overclock.

So basically when I got my machine([email protected] with core performance enhancement on, 2x 1080Ti, asus ROG Zenith X399, 4*16g Trident [email protected], 2T 960 Pro), it did ok on most games but will NOT run Destiny 2... Just around 30-40 fps with constant lagging and the mouse is very unresponsive. Then I searched online, tried disable SLI and lowering my mouse's polling rate, helped somewhat, and I was able to get around 60 fps in 2k resolution and very high setting. Then I tried disabling HPET, boom, now I have consistent 100+ fps with SLI on and mouse polling rate set to 1000 again. And I also gained 10-20 fps in other games, and the micro shuttering that used to be in games from time to time is also gone.

But then the trouble begins, sometimes I was unable to launch any 3d programs, like any games or Chrome... They just randomly freeze all the time. And I have to uninstall ASUS AI Suit to get my PC to function normally, tried many version of AI Suit(need it to control my fans), and the newest one (Dual Intelligent Processor 1.05.19) works without causing the freezing issues.

Still I have one problem remaining... Only the Microsoft Task Manager reports the correct CPU clock speed for my PC.... Not ASUS AI Suit, not CPUZ, not HWiNFO64, not 3DMark, just task manager... Everything only shows the base clock speed of 3.8 that I set, but task manager actually shows the correct automatically boosted speed. When I run the Cinebench program it gives me a score of around 3300, and I have enabled core performance enhancement in BIOS, so I am assuming my CPU is running at higher than 3.8 Ghz. Just no idea why no program gives me the correct speed....

If you know anything or have similar experiences please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Gadfly

gupsterg said:


> Hi peeps  , been away, will update OP ASAP with latest UEFIs that Elmor released in bug thread  .
> 
> 
> 
> X399 is like X370 for OC'ing IMO. Somewhat it could be more tricky for RAM as TR uses two IMC to give quad channel.
> 
> For me the ZE is better than the C6H :-
> 
> i) Visually, the OLED looks much nicer than Q-Code display. The storage activity LED is smaller/less obtrusive brightness than the C6H, also the CPU Q-LED on ZE is always off and only on when a fault occurs.
> 
> ii) More feature laden, like the onboard WiFi, etc, etc.
> 
> Personally I prefer the TR/ZE combo over the Ryzen/C6H, even though I don't use it to it's max potential.


Thanks man. 

What kind of ram speeds are people seeing? anything much over 3466?


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

spadizzle said:


> Have you disabled the performance boost to try a higher mem oc?


No, I hadn't tried that...didn't know it made a difference...if I get some more time for RAM tweaking I'll give it a go :thumb:


----------



## spadizzle

Arne Saknussemm said:


> No, I hadn't tried that...didn't know it made a difference...if I get some more time for RAM tweaking I'll give it a go :thumb:


I tried to see if any. as far as I could tell, benches maybe down a touch and it didnt make any difference with with OC the mem.  I shall keep goofing around though. 


Edit: So I am back at 3333 for mem  and running zero errors with ram test....... (ooooooo ahhhhhh). Starting to get the fever for 3466 and *gulp*, 3600. Will experiment next couple days. Take care Sir Arne!


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

spadizzle said:


> I shall keep goofing around though.


Yep! That's the fun of it...:biggrinsm

I needed a bit more voltage than I'm happy with for for 3600 but still nothing too high...good luck with the tweaking and tinkering!


----------



## spadizzle

dw2018 said:


> Hi guys, I am new here. And having some problems with HPET/overclock.
> 
> So basically when I got my machine([email protected] with core performance enhancement on, 2x 1080Ti, asus ROG Zenith X399, 4*16g Trident [email protected], 2T 960 Pro), it did ok on most games but will NOT run Destiny 2... Just around 30-40 fps with constant lagging and the mouse is very unresponsive. Then I searched online, tried disable SLI and lowering my mouse's polling rate, helped somewhat, and I was able to get around 60 fps in 2k resolution and very high setting. Then I tried disabling HPET, boom, now I have consistent 100+ fps with SLI on and mouse polling rate set to 1000 again. And I also gained 10-20 fps in other games, and the micro shuttering that used to be in games from time to time is also gone.
> 
> But then the trouble begins, sometimes I was unable to launch any 3d programs, like any games or Chrome... They just randomly freeze all the time. And I have to uninstall ASUS AI Suit to get my PC to function normally, tried many version of AI Suit(need it to control my fans), and the newest one (Dual Intelligent Processor 1.05.19) works without causing the freezing issues.
> 
> Still I have one problem remaining... Only the Microsoft Task Manager reports the correct CPU clock speed for my PC.... Not ASUS AI Suit, not CPUZ, not HWiNFO64, not 3DMark, just task manager... Everything only shows the base clock speed of 3.8 that I set, but task manager actually shows the correct automatically boosted speed. When I run the Cinebench program it gives me a score of around 3300, and I have enabled core performance enhancement in BIOS, so I am assuming my CPU is running at higher than 3.8 Ghz. Just no idea why no program gives me the correct speed....
> 
> If you know anything or have similar experiences please let me know! Thanks!


Verify these settings under BIOS:
Advanced: AMD CBS


----------



## AquaRelliux

When will this stupid SuperIO bug be fixed? I have been living with it for almost 6 months now it is getting ridiculous...


----------



## aTsgRe

@AquaRelliux tell me about it -- it's beyond ridiculous; well initially I could not even make my system work properly so there's that... first stable BIOS for me (it still has the fan issue) is 1002 beta. This all is happening in a 500 $ product...


----------



## RoBiK

aTsgRe said:


> @AquaRelliux tell me about it -- it's beyond ridiculous; well initially I could not even make my system work properly so there's that... first stable BIOS for me (it still has the fan issue) is 1002 beta. This all is happening in a 500 $ product...


If the issues are not fixed by the time the second generation boards arrive (H2 2018?), people will have good reason to RMA this board and just get one of the new ones.


----------



## nycgtr

I gotta dig up a dc fan to put on the 1 fan header I am using this weekend. The fan crap is driving me insane.


----------



## Brain29

AquaRelliux said:


> When will this stupid SuperIO bug be fixed? I have been living with it for almost 6 months now it is getting ridiculous...


anyone know if the SuperIO a Amd issue or Asus

in the end its still a faulty device


----------



## bummerboy

*1002 finally allows me to achieve 500% HCI stable*

so far so good bios 1002

managed stability for hynix-m 3200 16-18-18-38 1T

using 1.2125 VDDSOC
and 1.37V VDDR
everything else on AUTO
Memory Interleaving Channel
Interleaving Size 512
Channel Hash enable


----------



## zodiacsoulmate

*Wake on lan not working when using NVMe raid0*

I just made a NVMe RAID0 array with 2x 960 PRO, but the issue is the PC no longer "Wake From LAN"...
I turned on the wake from PCIe/PCI, in windows also turned on wake on lan in the network adapter (the included 10G card with the latest driver from aquantic website).
Im on the latest beta BIOS from around March 20th.

I mean I suspect it has something to do with the CSM option menu for PCIe device to do UEFI first, but I haven't test anything yet.


----------



## Uraniumz

Well I thought I would share my recent OC results. I haven't done any stress testing, but have had no crashes in games, cinebench, unigine, and solidworks rendering. 

1950X @ 4.1GHz, 1.373vcore, 1.15vsoc
3333Mhz c14 Stilt Safe profile in bios, 64GB 8x8 sticks (TridentZ RGB 3600c16 b-die kit)

Highest temp hit so far was 71 during cinebench (pulled 300W, 100% across all cores @ 4.1). Running the EK monoblock with upgraded coldplate in a custom loop with 3 GPU's, a 480 rad, and a 360 rad.

Cinebench score was 3410cb.


----------



## x7007

Uraniumz said:


> Well I thought I would share my recent OC results. I haven't done any stress testing, but have had no crashes in games, cinebench, unigine, and solidworks rendering.
> 
> 1950X @ 4.1GHz, 1.373vcore, 1.15vsoc
> 3333Mhz c14 Stilt Safe profile in bios, 64GB 8x8 sticks (TridentZ RGB 3600c16 b-die kit)
> 
> Highest temp hit so far was 71 during cinebench (pulled 300W, 100% across all cores @ 4.1). Running the EK monoblock with upgraded coldplate in a custom loop with 3 GPU's, a 480 rad, and a 360 rad.
> 
> Cinebench score was 3410cb.


Is vcore 2.0 is ok ? 

Please test using Aida64 Cpu Fpu test only. games that doesn't crash may won't crash because you are not using all cores . but it will eventually happen if it's not stable for a long time without stress test.


----------



## Reikoji

I've been off here a while . I've been on 3333mhz 14-14-14-32 1.5v on my old 'Dual channel' 4X16gb Gskill Ripjaw V: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIACVB57X2995 (got them well before the price got crazy)
light 4ghz overclock.
Still on bios 0902, havent been doing any tweaking for a while. Hows the new guinea pig bios's been treating everyone? Been thinking its about time to flash to the latest 1002. Read that it improved performance when overclocking. any noticeable uplift?

I was actually still on 0801. super outdated.


----------



## DCswitch

*Fan, Power Options (Sleep, Display Off), and Wi-Fi interim FIX*

Hi, I'm new to the forum and I've done quite a bit of reading on this thread. I haven't read all 264 pages, so I apologize if someone already pointed this out. Like many of you my fans change autonomously. Besides my fans changing speeds (or stopping altogether), I noticed that in my Power Options the computer/Windows turns Sleep back on and sometimes changes the amount of time I set for turning off the display. It keeps changing the Power Plan to Balanced as well, so I changed the Balanced Power Plan to my liking (especially with Sleep turned off). Wi-fi would also turn on autonomously even though I have it set to only turn on if I manually do so (I think the Wi-Fi issue was from when it went/awakened to/from Sleep). The computer/Windows would still change and set itself to go to sleep even under the Balanced Power Plan, but I was able to stop it from engaging Sleeping by doing this:
1. win + R.
2. Type gpedit.msc and press Enter.
3. goto Computer Configuration -- Administrative Templates -- System -- Power Management
4. Change settings from here

Once I did that, I configured my fans again. This time to test it, I set the Turn off Display to 1 minute. After one minute, my fan settings were autonomously changed again (it was never this quick before, so I concluded the Turn Off the Display has something to do with it). I changed my Turn Off Display setting to Never and kept the computer on overnight. So far so good- no issue with my fan settings changing, my computer didn't go to sleep, and Wi-Fi is still off. I hope this helps to build a permanent fix.


----------



## zodiacsoulmate

zodiacsoulmate said:


> I just made a NVMe RAID0 array with 2x 960 PRO, but the issue is the PC no longer "Wake From LAN"...
> I turned on the wake from PCIe/PCI, in windows also turned on wake on lan in the network adapter (the included 10G card with the latest driver from aquantic website).
> Im on the latest beta BIOS from around March 20th.
> 
> I mean I suspect it has something to do with the CSM option menu for PCIe device to do UEFI first, but I haven't test anything yet.


I have tested this in the past few days, it seems that no BIOS setting can fix the Wake From Lan.
If i clean reboot system, PC can go to sleep fine, and wake up fine. Repeated multiple times to make sure it works.
If I play some starcraft2 and browse some websites then the PC won't go into sleep anymore. and If I try multiple times some times the PC will go to sleep, but will not wake up from Lan anymore.....

Although I don't have the fan issue that everyone is experiencing, but it seems to be somehow related...

I'm on the latest beta bios.


----------



## zodiacsoulmate

Just did some overclocking on my 1950x, been running OCCT stress test, is stable at 3.8Ghz @ +0.05v, hwinfo report ~1.181v core voltage when all 32 thread are full load... This is either very impressive or I'm getting the number wrong... In bios it shows voltage fluctuate between 1-1.4v, although in hwinfo i have never seen 1.4v...

Is this normal?


----------



## Kriant

zodiacsoulmate said:


> Just did some overclocking on my 1950x, been running OCCT stress test, is stable at 3.8Ghz @ +0.05v, hwinfo report ~1.181v core voltage when all 32 thread are full load... This is either very impressive or I'm getting the number wrong... In bios it shows voltage fluctuate between 1-1.4v, although in hwinfo i have never seen 1.4v...
> 
> Is this normal?


OCCT poorly tests threadripper. I was in the same boat as you, back in october =)

If you have wild fluctuations going on in bios - you have XFR on. I have only seen vcore jumping all over on default settings, when XFR randomly boosts cores to 4.175 ghz


----------



## zodiacsoulmate

Kriant said:


> OCCT poorly tests threadripper. I was in the same boat as you, back in october =)
> 
> If you have wild fluctuations going on in bios - you have XFR on. I have only seen vcore jumping all over on default settings, when XFR randomly boosts cores to 4.175 ghz


yah i do have xfr on, anyway im now on 3.8ghz with +0.1volt, been running prime95 for an hour no problem, I can probably squeeze more ghz on it but i will do it another day.


----------



## VileLasagna

Been having a play with my quick and dirty OC this week. 1920X running at 4150, with +0.125 VCore. Found out a couple of pretty sad things:

1 -> looks like I was pretty unlucky in the silicon lottery and my chip is quite sensitive to temps. Pretty much as soon as it reached 66C PC 100% freezea. Happened in OCCT in the inferior OS and confirmed with prime on Linux. Ironically enough, my old bulldozer was a monster until it reached 67C where it would just lose all stability. Seems to be my own personal terminal hotness

2 -> My chip is a 1920, rather than the fancier 1950. It's also on a loop with just its own VRM. It's under an XSPC Raystorm, with some good old Gelid GC Extreme and these two have an RX480 all to themselves, with 4 1850RPM Gentle Typhoons attached to that rad. If this chip is getting to 66C under those conditions I MUST have botched my block's seating. No way. Didn't take any air in readings to get a delta, even though I have a probe positioned accordingly but room was under 20 in all tests so... yeah... bummer me.


ON THE PLUS SIDE:
Under those conditions, I DID manage to build the entirety of bloody Qt within less than 15 mins so... there's that. My machine at work takes more than one hour but not only it's a 6700K, I realised later, as I mused at why the difference was so big, that it's on a mechanical HDD, as opposed to NVMe at home, so brutally unfair comparison. Still, delicious


----------



## Archea47

VileLasagna said:


> 1 -> looks like I was pretty unlucky in the silicon lottery and my chip is quite sensitive to temps. Pretty much as soon as it reached 66C PC 100% freezea. Happened in OCCT in the inferior OS and confirmed with prime on Linux. Ironically enough, my old bulldozer was a monster until it reached 67C where it would just lose all stability. Seems to be my own personal terminal hotness
> 
> 2 -> My chip is a 1920, rather than the fancier 1950. It's also on a loop with just its own VRM. It's under an XSPC Raystorm, with some good old Gelid GC Extreme and these two have an RX480 all to themselves, with 4 1850RPM Gentle Typhoons attached to that rad. If this chip is getting to 66C under those conditions I MUST have botched my block's seating. No way. Didn't take any air in readings to get a delta, even though I have a probe positioned accordingly but room was under 20 in all tests so... yeah... bummer me.


For what it's worth ...

I've done a lot of playing with GC Extreme and Vishera. With lapped CPU and cooler (Supremacy EVO) and 1.7V+ VCore I've seen difference of 5*C+ between applications.

GC Extreme is very thick compound. For starters I boil water and as it cools put the syringe in there to get the compound to a temperature where it's workable. Otherwise it'll be like stilts between the CPU and cooler.

My best and very successful experience (love the stuff) with GC Extreme is to lightly laminate the blocks with them. This might have only worked so well because I lapped both sides, and something I'm hesitant to do with my 1950X as I bought a 2yr microcenter warranty with it. BUT the method is to put a big line of the hot compound on one side of the chip (and cooler, do both) and then use a credit card to swipe it across the chip. Ultimately you use the credit card to scrape everything it can off the chip, wiping it across uniformly/laminar. It leaves a light glaze through which you can see the copper. Ultimately the purpose of TIM is to fill in microcasms not holes in the heat spreader and cooler. This is part of why I'm such a big proponent of lapping. Copper to copper conduction should always be more efficient than going through big gobs of TIM.


----------



## VileLasagna

Archea47 said:


> {...}
> GC Extreme is very thick compound. For starters I boil water and as it cools put the syringe in there to get the compound to a temperature where it's workable. Otherwise it'll be like stilts between the CPU and cooler.
> 
> My best and very successful experience (love the stuff) with GC Extreme is to lightly laminate the blocks with them.
> {...}


Huh.. I was under the impression my TIM was actually really fluid. Maybe I got some weird batch?

I'm still not convinced by pre-spreading tbh (sound the horns for the tim wars).
I did the variant where I did like a rice-grain (so bit of a short line) sort of blob in the middle, and then dropped the cooler. But I might have botched the seating as the retention plate for my Raystorm doesn't actually go down easy, so I think I ended up not pressing down and then having the block moving around, etc..... I think my through holes might be a bit off. Will be able to check coverage after I unmount it, but I think I'll wait until I get my GPU block in before I do that so I can save one "dive" into maintenance. Will post some pics and update on my level of failure to mount when I do =P


----------



## Brain29

VileLasagna said:


> Huh.. I was under the impression my TIM was actually really fluid. Maybe I got some weird batch?
> 
> I'm still not convinced by pre-spreading tbh (sound the horns for the tim wars).
> I did the variant where I did like a rice-grain (so bit of a short line) sort of blob in the middle, and then dropped the cooler. But I might have botched the seating as the retention plate for my Raystorm doesn't actually go down easy, so I think I ended up not pressing down and then having the block moving around, etc..... I think my through holes might be a bit off. Will be able to check coverage after I unmount it, but I think I'll wait until I get my GPU block in before I do that so I can save one "dive" into maintenance. Will post some pics and update on my level of failure to mount when I do =P



If you're around 18-28 C Idle you probably have good seat 
** watch the hardocp 




putting a thin layer down with my finger before a single blob really helped me and my temps 

my xscp block is really hard to put on too I think the long screws are slightly miss aligned but no the motherboard I just took a ziptie .. or a twist strap and made it tight to get it in the hole ..


----------



## Kriant

I am honestly surprised Swiftech has not produced a custom/upgrade fitting/bracket mechanism for their SKF TR block. As shown @ HardOCP, with more pressure, their block gets a good 2c over the current king - XSPC's Raystorm.


----------



## Kriant

What is the current consensus on odd timings (say 13-13-13-30) as oppose to even timings? I recall with Ryzen 7 there was an opinion floating around that odd timings generated slower performance. Does that hold any water? (I am currently away from my rig and unable to test it).


----------



## AquaRelliux

RoBiK said:


> If the issues are not fixed by the time the second generation boards arrive (H2 2018?), people will have good reason to RMA this board and just get one of the new ones.


I figured out that it is AIDA64 that causes my fan to go bananas, If did start that program it is fine for me.


----------



## Kriant

Tried to OC my memory, but it appears that 3333 strap and up require some voodoo magic to make it stable.

Best I got is 3200 14-14-13-22-36-1T geardown disabled and trfc at 256. On the bright side I can hold these HCI memtest stable at sock dram volts.

I should not the actual ram - G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 64gb (4x16gb) 3200 14-14-14-34-2T sticks.


----------



## gupsterg

@subscribers

Added in OP UEFI 9931 and 1003, links to posts from Elmor also from the ZE bug thread where they were posted.



Dominican said:


> i have 8 core disable for some reason on Creator Mode anyone help me i don't understand how this work.....


Select 0 cores or Reset at top of RM and it should sort issue.



dw2018 said:


> Hi guys, I am new here. And having some problems with HPET/overclock.
> 
> So basically when I got my machine([email protected] with core performance enhancement on, 2x 1080Ti, asus ROG Zenith X399, 4*16g Trident [email protected], 2T 960 Pro), it did ok on most games but will NOT run Destiny 2... Just around 30-40 fps with constant lagging and the mouse is very unresponsive. Then I searched online, tried disable SLI and lowering my mouse's polling rate, helped somewhat, and I was able to get around 60 fps in 2k resolution and very high setting. Then I tried disabling HPET, boom, now I have consistent 100+ fps with SLI on and mouse polling rate set to 1000 again. And I also gained 10-20 fps in other games, and the micro shuttering that used to be in games from time to time is also gone.
> 
> But then the trouble begins, sometimes I was unable to launch any 3d programs, like any games or Chrome... They just randomly freeze all the time. And I have to uninstall ASUS AI Suit to get my PC to function normally, tried many version of AI Suit(need it to control my fans), and the newest one (Dual Intelligent Processor 1.05.19) works without causing the freezing issues.
> 
> Still I have one problem remaining... Only the Microsoft Task Manager reports the correct CPU clock speed for my PC.... Not ASUS AI Suit, not CPUZ, not HWiNFO64, not 3DMark, just task manager... Everything only shows the base clock speed of 3.8 that I set, but task manager actually shows the correct automatically boosted speed. When I run the Cinebench program it gives me a score of around 3300, and I have enabled core performance enhancement in BIOS, so I am assuming my CPU is running at higher than 3.8 Ghz. Just no idea why no program gives me the correct speed....
> 
> If you know anything or have similar experiences please let me know! Thanks!


If you have set 3.8GHz then all other apps are correct expect windows task manager.

Even if you set Core Performance Boost = [Enabled], but have set 3.8GHz CPB will not apply, as CPU has entered OC mode from the 3.8GHz you have set. Dunno why you are getting 3300 in Cinebench if you have set 3.8GHz on a 1950X.

Have look in OP section AMD Threadripper CPUs Info. A 1950X at stock does 3.7GHz all cores, so I do believe you have set a 3.8GHz OC, thus all apps correct and task manager is incorrect (which AFAIK is still known issue when OC). What doesn't make sense is your cinebench score. Perhaps share some UEFI screenies/settings txt.



Gadfly said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> What kind of ram speeds are people seeing? anything much over 3466?


NP  , sorry for delay. Been away again, as workload meant didn't have time for posting. 3466MHz seems the best/max AFAIK. Anything higher needs too high voltages for 24/7 use and could have stability issue.



AquaRelliux said:


> When will this stupid SuperIO bug be fixed? I have been living with it for almost 6 months now it is getting ridiculous...
> 
> 
> 
> aTsgRe said:
> 
> 
> 
> @AquaRelliux tell me about it -- it's beyond ridiculous; well initially I could not even make my system work properly so there's that... first stable BIOS for me (it still has the fan issue) is 1002 beta. This all is happening in a 500 $ product...
> 
> 
> 
> Brain29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know if the SuperIO a Amd issue or Asus
> 
> in the end its still a faulty device
> 
> 
> 
> AquaRelliux said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figured out that it is AIDA64 that causes my fan to go bananas, If did start that program it is fine for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I avoid using multiple apps to access SuperIO chip and TBH all is fine. AIDA64 I only use for RAM bench and usually do a repost after and don't get issues. As stated before if I ever use 2 or more apps to access SuperIO on a post of system I do a repost and never encountered PWM issues.

AURA has a profile for RGB which uses temperature to change RGB, so I believe even having that in background and another app open at anytime on a post of rig could result in borked PWM.

I do not use AURA and Ai Suite as part of my daily OS. I use only HWINFO, if I ever open up even CPU-Z concurrently with HWINFO for a screenie I'll do a repost.



Reikoji said:


> I've been off here a while . I've been on 3333mhz 14-14-14-32 1.5v on my old 'Dual channel' 4X16gb Gskill Ripjaw V: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIACVB57X2995 (got them well before the price got crazy)
> light 4ghz overclock.
> Still on bios 0902, havent been doing any tweaking for a while. Hows the new guinea pig bios's been treating everyone? Been thinking its about time to flash to the latest 1002. Read that it improved performance when overclocking. any noticeable uplift?
> 
> I was actually still on 0801. super outdated.


1002 been sound for me, just like past UEFIs TBH. Seems like similar OC headroom/stability. I use latest just because I'd think later AGESA/microcode, etc would have a bug fix that I may not have encountered. Going to 1003 today, after having been ~1mth on 1002.



Kriant said:


> What is the current consensus on odd timings (say 13-13-13-30) as oppose to even timings? I recall with Ryzen 7 there was an opinion floating around that odd timings generated slower performance. Does that hold any water? (I am currently away from my rig and unable to test it).


Dunno, to use CL13 disable geardown mode. Take a look at The Stilt's 3200MHz Fast ram timings, IIRC 14-13-13-xx is used.


----------



## x7007

Disable SMT (hyperthreading when using SLI) or just change Affinity without it


----------



## gupsterg

Just wondering what others are seeing in Ryzen Timings Checker v1.03. I'm using F4-3200C14Q-32GVK, 4x8GB Samsung B die, slots A1, B1, C1, D1. Currently using UEFI 1003, but 1002 was the same. No records in this context for prior UEFIs as RTC recent release has only supported showing these values.

So if I change only memory frequency from 3200MHz to 3333MHz RTTnom changes. 









Below is extract from UEFI settings dump on what my DRAM timings section in UEFI is set as for both instance, I only changed memory frequency on extreme tweaker as needed.



Spoiler



Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc [44]
TrrdS [6]
TrrdL [9]
Tfaw [36]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [12]
Twr [10]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [2]
TwrwrScl [2]
Trfc [256]
Trfc2 [Auto]
Trfc4 [Auto]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [8]
Trdwr [Auto]
Twrrd [Auto]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [7]
TwrwrDd [7]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [5]
TrdrdDd [5]
Tcke [8]
ProcODT [Auto]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
MemCkeSetup [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [Auto]



I don't know the significance of this setting  . It was discussed in C6H thread and so will try to read up. Currently planning on testing >3200MHz with RTT settings manually set as [Auto] determines on 3200MHz.


----------



## faxfan2002

Is virtualization supported on the X399? If so is what bios / settings should I be looking at?


----------



## gupsterg

Yes. UEFI page Advanced > CPU Configuration > SVM Mode, set to [Enabled], default is [Disabled].



Spoiler




View attachment 180424215724.BMP


----------



## spadizzle

gupsterg said:


> Just wondering what others are seeing in Ryzen Timings Checker v1.03. I'm using F4-3200C14Q-32GVK, 4x8GB Samsung B die, slots A1, B1, C1, D1. Currently using UEFI 1003, but 1002 was the same. No records in this context for prior UEFIs as RTC recent release has only supported showing these values.
> 
> So if I change only memory frequency from 3200MHz to 3333MHz RTTnom changes.
> 
> 
> 
> Below is extract from UEFI settings dump on what my DRAM timings section in UEFI is set as for both instance, I only changed memory frequency on extreme tweaker as needed.
> 
> R]
> 
> I don't know the significance of this setting  . It was discussed in C6H thread and so will try to read up. Currently planning on testing >3200MHz with RTT settings manually set as [Auto] determines on 3200MHz.


I have not had this issue, however TPM has some weird effects with RTC, whatever you set in BIOS is what the True value is according to Stilt.


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers for share  , I had read your issue in the ZE bug thread. I'm not using TPM, at present I do believe I'm seeing correct data when RTT values are [Auto] and change between 3200MHz to 3333MHz. But I'm gonna go manual with those settings and see what goes on with increased RAM MHz.


----------



## ThePhoton

Hello!

I just woke up to NVRam error on my X399 that have been running without any issues not solved by a bios update since I got it at release. 

I got stuck with NVRam errors, and if I got past POST it would load Windows very, very slowly. It never got to the point where it would let me log in at all. 
I promptly tried to see if my m.2 drives were dead, they weren't. I then decided to move my GPU down one 16x slot. And voila it boots, did some of my lanes die?

I updated my Chipset drivers to the latest from AMD yesterday as well before this. 

Last night I also had a BSOD out of the blue while gaming, managing some files etc. 
042918-7312-01.dmp	29.04.2018 00:39:35	IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL	0x0000000a	00000000`00000000	00000000`000000ff	00000000`00000000	fffff802`96551793	ntoskrnl.exe	ntoskrnl.exe+175930	NT Kernel & System	Microsoft® Windows® Operating System	Microsoft Corporation	10.0.16299.371 (WinBuild.160101.0800)	x64	ntoskrnl.exe+175930


----------



## Keith Myers

*How many are considering buying now?*

How many are considering buying now and building a current TR system with the new price drop?

And how many are considering waiting on TR 2920X and 2950X processors come August?


----------



## Aby67

Keith Myers said:


> How many are considering buying now and building a current TR system with the new price drop?
> 
> And how many are considering waiting on TR 2920X and 2950X processors come August?


I think, and I really hate to say this wish things would be completely different, that AMD Threadripper this round will be a massive flop...while they wil certainly support faster memory speeds and be on par with Intel current top tier x299 products for those who arent so much into overclocking, however the complete lack of workstation motherboards make threadripper cps useless to what they could be capable of doing and Intel being lae on 10 NM process wil likely release their x399 line up with more PIC lanes, i predict at least 4 more.....with the massive amount of motherboards and memory support these cpus are being offered with, it makes it a no Brainer for those who wish to do GPGPU computing, video encoding, and even storage if hey wanna go dual socket...intle has released their xeon W line up too supported with really good mbos, if u need ECC.......so even if threadripper can support ECC , by no thavign any motherboards for them, even if you tuck on a x299 which is at end of life in 3 months you would stil have a far superior system with intel even if AMD wCPUs have waaaaaay more capabilities than what ever intel may even dream to offer.....problem is, that AMD Threadripper is a CPU being offered to be uses with fiat 500 tyres while intel are being offered and supported with formula one tyres.

At this point in time i strongly believe that ASUS is strongly boycotting threadripper and epyc platform, as they definitely have an agenda to push intel more than amd, even if AMD is way superior, so MY best advice is....bend down 90 degrees, know you getting screwed by special interest, and stick two fingers on your nose and go for intel....u wil get more stuff done even if their platform is in theory way inferior than AMDs.

Honestly, if u not even considering a dual socket workstations a possibility, then it makes no sense for You to buy anything more than Ryzen 7 2000 series.....but if u have 100 % workloads that can last you few days in a row then yeah, put ur hand to the wallet , knowing u getting ripped off and stick with intel as at least there are motherboards made to support workloads made to last few days or weeks non stop at 100% .

Either way no one will buy any AMD or Intel product for HEDT until after Intel X399 release this round....so epyc and Threadripper launch in july on 12nm wont see people running to buy that crap....(unless surprise surprise they will be on 7 nm process and u will see threadripper stepping up to 32 cores 128 MB of cache and epyc stepping up to 64 cores and 256 MB of cache....ill be interesting to see what happens, as it might be quite possible that AMD might be binning the 12nm process for the RYzen 7 2800X series rather than for threadripper.....other than that there is no reason to jump on AMD echo system at this point because if u wanna spend money for a computer that U will wanna keep 3 years, then by the time 3 years passed Intel will have a very mature 10 NM process, and AMD ZEn wil have lost the train, because of this 12nm interim waste of time they offering this year.
I really really wanted AMD, but theiy are a **** company that never aims to be teh fastes in anything, and they are getting boycotted all the time by even motherboard manufactures...so what is teh point for US buyers to have cpus that cost a third of intel ones when there is no support for them By motherboard vendors, they are slower, and all the features and pcie lanes they got you cant get to use them , because ASUS likes to make Sage motherboards only for INtel.
I tell You this...if AMD lst year launched with threadripper and a Sage like Asus mother board instead of this zenith disco light piece o crap, Intel today would have definitely been out of business for HEDT, for good.....turns out to be that things instead are opposite of what they are supposed to be.....

If In july you dont see a 32 or 64 core threadripper, with ASUS releasing WS motherboards for a workstation CPu like that one....dont bother even looking at AMD reviews at all, cause no one will buy that stuff for sure


----------



## Keith Myers

That is a very interesting viewpoint Aby and your response is something to chew on. I am probably coming from a very different direction compared to most users of workstation motherboards.

I do distributed computing and for the most part, the multiple gpus do the heavy lifting for my processing. But the cpu component does produce a considerable contribution. Rather than just having them sit idle and barely loaded, you can add to your daily production by keeping the spare cores engaged when they are not shoveling work to the gpus.

I find the TR motherboards appealing because they support more than 3 double wide gpus which is the maximum that Ryzen 7 motherboards support. I just got my first experience with a Intel workstation motherboard. My first Intel build in 20 years. It is now my most productive system simply because it supports 4 double wide gpus. My other systems only can support a maximum of 3 gpus. There are a couple of TR ASUS ZE systems in the Top 20 systems list currently. And they are running the performance lacking Windows 10 operating system instead of the highest production Linux systems. With the new price reduced 1st Gen Threadripper cpus available with the mostly bug squashed 1st Gen motherboards, I am waffling whether to build a 1st Gen TR system based or the barely better 2nd Gen Ryzen processor and motherboards reviews and comments so far. I need to bring two Windows 7 FX systems up to modern hardware. The systems need to last 4-5 years so your comment has me considering the AMD versus Intel argument.

I got the $600 Intel workstation motherboard I built with for free. But the cost of building it out with memory and cpu added up eventually to considerably more cost than a comparable Ryzen system OTHER than the 3 gpu versus 4 gpu factor. So I am still weighing all the component factors as which would be the most cost effective and produce the "best bang for the buck" solution.


----------



## x3sphere

I've been pretty happy with my Threadripper build running under Linux. The lack of BIOS updates are disappointing but I have to say my system has been completely stable, running 24/7. I'm utilizing GPU passthrough to play games on Windows and running 2 other headless VMs at the same time, everything works great.

The only annoying thing is that the PCI reset patch still hasn't been merged into the Linux kernel so I have to compile it myself with every new kernel, but not a big deal.

Still would get a TR setup over X299 today. Will be interesting to see how Intel responds with their own X399, but I am probably going to stick with this build for the next 3-5 years.


----------



## spadizzle

*Memory Latency*

Currently running 65.3 ns for latency, what setting directly affects latency besides increasing mem speed? Just want to see if I can tweak a little more.


----------



## Juggalo23451

New bios 
Version 1003
2018/05/04

ROG ZENITH EXTREME BIOS 1003
1. Update AGESA Code to 1.0.0.5
Note: Global C-States can only be set in Enabled or Auto mode. Do not update to BIOS 1003 if you wish to set Global C-state to "Disabled".

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...42.1275568516.1525467060-583022398.1524783547


----------



## Paprika

Updated to 1003, instantly my DOCP works at 3466mhz.
Couldn't even boot past 3200mhz prior, regardless of how loose timings, brute-force voltage etc.

A-OK so far in my book.


----------



## Gadfly

Ok..... been setting up my new ZE 1950x build, been running fine for 2 days, rebooted, and nvme raid array was just gone, I had to rebuild the array which wiped my c drive...



Wth happened? I literally just rebooted windows.
@elmor ?


----------



## gupsterg

spadizzle said:


> Currently running 65.3 ns for latency, what setting directly affects latency besides increasing mem speed? Just want to see if I can tweak a little more.


Looking at your txt you have nice timings already. After x point affecting the latency figure in AIDA64 becomes nigh impossible from what I've experienced. Some other benches may show improvement. Curious what RAM kit you have?


----------



## spadizzle

Gadfly said:


> Ok..... been setting up my new ZE 1950x build, been running fine for 2 days, rebooted, and nvme raid array was just gone, I had to rebuild the array which wiped my c drive...
> 
> 
> 
> Wth happened? I literally just rebooted windows.
> @elmor ?


I have gone through multiple BIOS updates and haven't experienced any raid issues like you have. I am currently running 3xm2 in raid. Chances are one of your devices became corrupted and screwed the array I would guess. 




gupsterg said:


> Looking at your txt you have nice timings already. After x point affecting the latency figure in AIDA64 becomes nigh impossible from what I've experienced. Some other benches may show improvement. Curious what RAM kit you have?


Running this [Trident Z RGB (For AMD)] F4-3200C14Q-32GTZRX atm and has no difference between the older G-Skill([Trident Z RGB] F4-3866C18Q-32GTZR) that I was pushing, 3200 is rock solid for me, but if I were to push 3333 or above, I start getting an error here and their with either kit. 

For the heck of it I booted safe mode and got 63.2ns. 

What timings effect memory copy speed? That has always been the tougher one to get higher for me.


----------



## Brain29

is there a special reason why a USB - C to HDMI wont work ?

I am able to get it to work on other computers with type C but not this motherboard --- wondering if I'm missing something or a setting bios I need to switch over but everything seems to be set on Auto or Enabled ...

The device has power and I am able to charge my phone with it


----------



## Kriant

Getting Windows driver overran stack buffer error when running prime95 custom preset (basically blend test, but with 95% memory used). Any tips? Small FFT passes without issues, Realbench with maximum memory allocation passes fine, OCCT linpack with max memory used passes fine, HCI memtest passes fine.


----------



## Gadfly

Hey all, what is the proper SenseMI skew to run on this board?


----------



## spadizzle

Gadfly said:


> Hey all, what is the proper SenseMI skew to run on this board?


I actually disable it as I believe the only reason you would want to use it is if you want to bypass thermal protections for extreme over clocking.


----------



## gupsterg

spadizzle said:


> Running this [Trident Z RGB (For AMD)] F4-3200C14Q-32GTZRX atm and has no difference between the older G-Skill([Trident Z RGB] F4-3866C18Q-32GTZR) that I was pushing, 3200 is rock solid for me, but if I were to push 3333 or above, I start getting an error here and their with either kit.
> 
> For the heck of it I booted safe mode and got 63.2ns.
> 
> What timings effect memory copy speed? That has always been the tougher one to get higher for me.


Hmmm, why I was curious what RAM your using was I felt SOC/VDIMM was higher side for 3200MHz. After knowing the RAM kit in use it again seems higher side.

I use SOC: 1.025V, VDIMM: 1.35V, The Stilt Safe 3200MHz preset, but TRC 44 TRFC 256. This is with F4-3200C14Q-32GVK, essentially the same RAM as you have in use.

You wanna also leave:-

Trdwr [Auto]
Twrrd [Auto]

See OP section *PSA for quad channel RAM users*.

As to which timings to change to directly affect copy speed I do not know. Ryzen gen 1 was my first DDR4 setup. 



Kriant said:


> Getting Windows driver overran stack buffer error when running prime95 custom preset (basically blend test, but with 95% memory used). Any tips? Small FFT passes without issues, Realbench with maximum memory allocation passes fine, OCCT linpack with max memory used passes fine, HCI memtest passes fine.


Perhaps running into page file with 95% RAM used?



Gadfly said:


> Hey all, what is the proper SenseMI skew to run on this board?
> 
> 
> 
> spadizzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually disable it as I believe the only reason you would want to use it is if you want to bypass thermal protections for extreme over clocking.
Click to expand...

Last time I checked [Auto] defaults to [Disabled]. It may change based on an "auto rule" when something else is changed in UEFI, I did not check that aspect. I just set as [Disabled].


----------



## spadizzle

gupsterg said:


> Hmmm, why I was curious what RAM your using was I felt SOC/VDIMM was higher side for 3200MHz. After knowing the RAM kit in use it again seems higher side.
> 
> I use SOC: 1.025V, VDIMM: 1.35V, The Stilt Safe 3200MHz preset, but TRC 44 TRFC 256. This is with F4-3200C14Q-32GVK, essentially the same RAM as you have in use.
> 
> Still in safe zone so I don't pay not much attention. However I start lowering and seeing how ryzen life goes.
> 
> You wanna also leave:-
> 
> Trdwr [Auto]
> Twrrd [Auto]
> 
> See OP section *PSA for quad channel RAM users*.
> 
> I do remember this post from awhile back. Its another deal where it might possibly be a good thing back with the older Agesa but who knows how it might be now? I like to goof with settings.
> 
> As to which timings to change to directly affect copy speed I do not know. Ryzen gen 1 was my first DDR4 setup.
> 
> 
> Last time I checked [Auto] defaults to [Disabled]. It may change based on an "auto rule" when something else is changed in UEFI, I did not check that aspect. I just set as [Disabled].


Brings me comfort to set it to the value even though "auto" does the same thing lol


----------



## gupsterg

Perhaps I did not explain well .

On [Auto] you'll find those values differ per channel (see the read back boxes in UEFI), when we set manually we're setting them the same, which can lead to issues.


----------



## spadizzle

gupsterg said:


> Perhaps I did not explain well .
> 
> On [Auto] you'll find those values differ per channel (see the read back boxes in UEFI), when we set manually we're setting them the same, which can lead to issues.


I understood, my reply just sucks


----------



## gupsterg

NP  . I noted only last night how there is a reply within my quote you posted, which I missed :doh: .

It would be interesting to know if SOC/VDIMM comes down if use [Auto] for those values. I just can't get over that we're using technically same dimms, yeah your some timings are tighter, but I'm on SOC 1.025V vs your 1.113V and VDIMM mine is 1.35V and your at 1.4V.


----------



## x7007

Does everyone Ryzen Timing Checker shows all the details for you with windows 10 spring 1803 ? because I update windows and tried update firmware , but I'm back to the old firmware .


----------



## gupsterg

Working here.


----------



## x7007

gupsterg said:


> Working here.
> 
> View attachment 181209


Did you update to windows 10 spring 1803 ?

Check using START > Winver


----------



## gupsterg

Please check posted screenie again. Just below the CPU-Z window is information as using winver would display for me.


----------



## spadizzle

x7007 said:


> Does everyone Ryzen Timing Checker shows all the details for you with windows 10 spring 1803 ? because I update windows and tried update firmware , but I'm back to the old firmware .
> 
> 
> 
> Go into BIOS/advanced/ firmware and switch it back to discrete. Note: If your using windows HELLO, you will have to reset it after moving back to discrete.


----------



## x7007

spadizzle said:


> x7007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does everyone Ryzen Timing Checker shows all the details for you with windows 10 spring 1803 ? because I update windows and tried update firmware , but I'm back to the old firmware .
> 
> 
> 
> Go into BIOS/advanced/ firmware and switch it back to discrete. Note: If your using windows HELLO, you will have to reset it after moving back to discrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Gigabyte Auros 7 Gaming motherboard.. I don't think it's the same , didn't see this setting.
> 
> My guess is your talking about maybe TPM ??
Click to expand...


----------



## spadizzle

x7007 said:


> spadizzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x7007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does everyone Ryzen Timing Checker shows all the details for you with windows 10 spring 1803 ? because I update windows and tried update firmware , but I'm back to the old firmware .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go into BIOS/advanced/ firmware and switch it back to discrete. Note: If your using windows HELLO, you will have to reset it after moving back to discrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Gigabyte Auros 7 Gaming motherboard.. I don't think it's the same , didn't see this setting.
> 
> My guess is your talking about maybe TPM ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, sorry, TPM. I had the same exact issue where on the Asus zenith, the TPM would block values from RTC.
Click to expand...


----------



## x7007

spadizzle said:


> x7007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, sorry, TPM. I had the same exact issue where on the Asus zenith, the TPM would block values from RTC.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,, I had it enabled or disabled all the time. at the moment I thought I need it enabled because it worked before. maybe because the bios update. Disabling it or Enabling it at the moment still doesn't fix the issue, do I need to do Clear or something ?
Click to expand...


----------



## spadizzle

x7007 said:


> spadizzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,, I had it enabled or disabled all the time. at the moment I thought I need it enabled because it worked before. maybe because the bios update. Disabling it or Enabling it at the moment still doesn't fix the issue, do I need to do Clear or something ?
> 
> 
> 
> On the ASUS, its not disable. TPM is still on, just more hidden?(I'm sure somebody could explain the wording better).
> 
> I just know that if I used "Firmware TPM", RTC wouldn't read the resistance values, it would only pull the memory timings. Once I set it to discrete, all is well.
> 
> I know windows had to readjust between the two also. I had to reset the Windows "HELLO" feature, such as facial recognition and pin. Other than that, no other differences.
Click to expand...


----------



## phazedreality81

hey guys, i finally decided to overclock my ram outside of DOCP settings. i have corsair dom plat memory, 3200ghz, timings were 16-18-18-36 at 1.35 volts. 
i tightened my timings to 14-14-14-34. it was unstable at 1.35 volts, so i upped it slightly to 1.36. after doing so, i ran it through some memory stress tests and left it for an hour. it was rock solid. temperatures werent effected too much. i noticed that on my zenith with 1920x, my average fps gained nearly 20fps, and my Firestrike extreme score went up by 2000 points. i was amazed. no lie. 

my question is this, if i got gskill rgb b die joints that have the same timings, and tightened those down some, would it be worth it?


----------



## gupsterg

IMO not worth the change. From what your stating it maybe you have Samsung B die on those sticks and maybe able to gain more tweaks. In OP is link to Thaiphoon Burner, use that to see what you have.


----------



## Kriant

Members of this epic community, I need some help. I have been fighting this for almost a week now to no avail.

Every time I test Prime95 Blend with 75%/80%/90% ram (custom setting, which is basically blend setting but with more ram allocated) I get DRIVER OVERRAN STACK BUFFER Blue Screen Error within 1 hour. 

OCCT Linpack with 90% ram just freezes.

I ran HCI memtest at two separate occasions for 24h period each time from a bootable dvd - no errors.

I ran P95 small FFT - no issues.

Realbench 8h - no issues.

Tried stock settings and ran P95 custom blend with 80% ram used - DRIVER OVERRAN STACK BUFFER.

Double checked page file size - 30gb on boot drive and 100gb on storage hdd for a cumulative 130 gb for page-file.

I have tried: upping vcore, playing with vsoc range from .9 to 1.19; upping ram voltage; playing with load line calibration; tightening timings; loosening timings considerably. Nothing works.

Am I missing something? 

P.S. with the revamp of the forum idk if my system is still visible in my profile, if not I will re-post my system specs.

Just in case:
1950X @ 3.975ghz @ 1.395 - 1.417v under full load and around 1.33 - 1.35 under light load or idle. 
Zenith x399
64gb DDR4 Gskill ripjaws V F4-3200C14Q-64GVK 14-14-14-34-2T or 14-14-13-22-1T with manual timings on. 
1600W EVGA SuperNova G2
256gb boot ssd two nvme drives, 512gb ssd and two hdd's 1tb each.
1080ti (Asus Poseidon)
1080ti FTW3 Hybrid
Cooling: Phobya Nova 1080 with Noctua fans + 360 ex xcps rad.
CPU block: XSPC Raystorm for Threadripper.

the Asus 1080ti Poseidon and 1950x are in the same loop, but 1080 rad and 360 rad seem like overkill for heat dissipation.


----------



## gupsterg

Not experienced this in P95, which version are you using?

Perhaps you need to tinker with VTT and or ProcODT, even CAD Bus.


----------



## x7007

spadizzle said:


> x7007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the ASUS, its not disable. TPM is still on, just more hidden?(I'm sure somebody could explain the wording better).
> 
> I just know that if I used "Firmware TPM", RTC wouldn't read the resistance values, it would only pull the memory timings. Once I set it to discrete, all is well.
> 
> I know windows had to readjust between the two also. I had to reset the Windows "HELLO" feature, such as facial recognition and pin. Other than that, no other differences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have this option . I have Cpuf TPM which means (CPU Firmware TPM) or something like that Enabled/Disabled and then TFM Firmware Enabled/Disabled. none of the options have Discrete or other.
Click to expand...


----------



## spadizzle

x7007 said:


> spadizzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have this option . I have Cpuf TPM which means (CPU Firmware TPM) or something like that Enabled/Disabled and then TFM Firmware Enabled/Disabled. none of the options have Discrete or other.
> 
> 
> 
> try disabling both, i believe it would be the CPU one that would block the values, but anything is worth a try.
Click to expand...


----------



## gupsterg

Just to get this thread back on track instead of discussions of _*Gigabyte*_ issue :doh: ...

I managed to lower SOC to 1.075V and VDIMM to 1.375V for 3466MHz :clock: The Stilt :clock:. Lasted ~6hrs until lost a thread, next went at 7hrs and last at 7.66hrs. Not to shabby IMO, test was P95 v28.10B1 8K 4096K 27.5GB. Failed worker windows txt attached below.



Spoiler




















View attachment P95 v28.10B1 RAM 1.075 1.375 0.7 CAD 40 CTRL ref 0.5 fail 6hrs 7hrs 7.6hrs.txt




Tinkering with ProcODT and CAD Bus improved stability for me. Stock was 60Ω and all CAD Bus 24Ω; as reported by RTC v1.03.1.

Initially I set nominal VDIMM: 1.375V, VTTDDR: 0.687V, SOC: 1.087V and used stock ProcODT, but all CAD bus settings as 30Ω. HCI has 1 error very quickly . Setting up 53.3Ω ProcODT and keeping to CAD Bus 24Ω for all settings gained me stability. Instead of a error at ~10% it was extended to ~40%. Changing all CAD bus to 30Ω maded HCI last ~150%, manually I stopped as wanted to throw a heavier test at setup.



Spoiler






























So I moved on to Y-Cruncher, passed ~1hr, manually stopped.



Spoiler














Before I moved to P95 I ran another HCI v6.0 run, pass of ~230%.



Spoiler






















Next on to P95 v28.10B1, set as 8K 4096K 27.5GB. Here I'll share a ZIP of attempts, link. Organise files by time to see process. Setting CAD Bus to 40Ω improved stability from ~33min to ~2.25hrs on same SOC/VDIMM/ProcODT. After some more iterations of settings going back to the settings that passed ~2.25hrs but using SOC: 1.093V extended again run to ~2.88hrs.

At this point I was still a bit dismayed with profile. As I was heading back to levels of SOC that I had used before to stabilise 3466MHz, yes I'd lowered VDIMM. But I wanted lower SOC as well.

So I bounced down to SOC: 1.075V again, you'll see a fail of ~55min in ZIP using these settings. But I was able to gain ~6hrs of stability before I lost a thread. So what was crucial change. IMO bounce of VTTDDR from 0.687V to 0.700V.

This morning I tried then another bump in VTTDDR to hopefully get past ~6hrs mark in P95. Using 0.712V led to fail in less than 20min.

So all testing so far has shown any deviation from:-

i) ProcODT 53.3Ω, all CAD Bus 40Ω resulted in loss of stability.
ii) VTTDDR above a step of 1/2 set VDIMM improved stability, two steps above or one step below 1/2 VDIMM broke stability.
iii) I could lower SOC if I had above all setup correct and I do believe the combined settings allowed better stability for keeping VDIMM 1.375V.

So I have now lowered SOC again, setting 1.062V in UEFI yields an average of ~1.05V on SVI2 reading in HWINFO.



Spoiler














*** edit ***

Update passed 2.33hrs so far, so bestest other setups, now only has to last longer than best setup.



Spoiler














*** edit 2 ***

Passed 4.25hrs ...



Spoiler














*** edit 3 ***

Right at ~6.66hrs I lost a thread  , so by lowering SOC to 1.062V with other highlighted tweaks had improved stability. As the run was allowed to continue to ~8hrs 10min, I never lost addition threads near the ~7hrs/7.5hrs mark as when I used SOC: 1.075V  .



Spoiler














I was contemplating letting test run a bit longer, but then decided not to; as then I could tweak SOC down again and snag another test run. So currently testing SOC: 1.05V with other tweaks as posted previously, so far ~1hr in without fail.


----------



## royfrosty

No love for Hynix memory?

Bought a kit of GSkill Sniper X 3600mhz CL19 4x8gb. Basically i forgo my entire 8x8gb Trident Z Rgb 2400mhz for the Gskill Sniper X.

This GSkill Sniper X 3600mhz were set at 18 19 19 19 39 at stock 1.35v. Ran memtest for the night and found 0 issues.


----------



## gupsterg

Will update on my end  .

SOC: 1.05V
VDIMM: 1.375V
VTT: 0.700V
ProcODT: 53.3
CAD Bus: all 40

Failed on P95 v28.10B1 8K 4096K 27GB  . This occurred at ~4.75hrs, so 1.062V seemed a sweet spot coupled with other tweaks above. So the only thing I could think I need to tweak to solve the profile with lowered voltages was slight bump in VDIMM. So I went to 1.38V.



Spoiler














Gonna run this now as daily setup  , when initial settings were a bit steeper I felt 3200MHz was more optimal on all fronts.

A thing I would appreciate feedback on, is what happens to RttNom when on [Auto] and owners move to ≥3333MHz. I see it moves from [Disabled] to [34.3], link to post. So I have been setting all Rtt values manually as the would be ≤3200MHz for RAM MHz ≥3333MHz.

*** edit ***

Above setup passed 12hrs P95 v28.10B1  , so rolled on to P95 v29.4B8. As that uses FMA3 and CPU frequencies for ACB are higher; passed ~4hrs so far.



Spoiler


----------



## Bartouille

Nice gup. You messing around with VTT now?

Anyway, just got back to testing after a couple months. I'm on uefi 0103 now. Works fine, seems to boot slightly faster too. Other problems like getting stuck at "detect hdd" code are still present, but I figured out this only happens when you're changing bios settings too much. Once I have my settings set properly, I just reset bios and load the profile and never go into bios again and this problem never happens.

I haven't tested 3200MHz much on other bios version but command rate 1T and tRDRDSCL/tWRWRSCL 2 always produced errors with 3333MHz+. So this looks promising. DRAM voltage is 1.35V and SOC 0.95V. SOC can probably go down to 0.9V since 3200MHz isn't too taxing on the SOC.

This what I got thus far:


----------



## Kriant

Fixed the bsod problem. Took me quite a bit of time and two full clean OS installs. First clean OS install with installation of all windows updates etc resulted in the same bsod-fest. Second time I made sure to roll back to vanilla x399 chipset driver and unplugged lan caple to avoid any auto-updates. In that more controlled scenario I got the system back into the stable land of stability, complete with a run of p95 for 9.5h blend with 90% ram used for good measure. Turns out it was qualcom wi-fi driver and the latest windows update that made this into a BSOD nightmare - uninstalled the driver and voila (afterwards, for a good measure I also turned off the on-board wi-fi adapter, just so that Windows won't have a temptation to reinstall the driver). For reasons unknown, the driver checker couldn't spot the issue and mini-dump pointed at nvidia drivers. Weird.


----------



## spadizzle

Kriant said:


> Fixed the bsod problem. Took me quite a bit of time and two full clean OS installs. First clean OS install with installation of all windows updates etc resulted in the same bsod-fest. Second time I made sure to roll back to vanilla x399 chipset driver and unplugged lan caple to avoid any auto-updates. In that more controlled scenario I got the system back into the stable land of stability, complete with a run of p95 for 9.5h blend with 90% ram used for good measure. Turns out it was qualcom wi-fi driver and the latest windows update that made this into a BSOD nightmare - uninstalled the driver and voila (afterwards, for a good measure I also turned off the on-board wi-fi adapter, just so that Windows won't have a temptation to reinstall the driver). For reasons unknown, the driver checker couldn't spot the issue and mini-dump pointed at nvidia drivers. Weird.



Very interesting, thanks for following up. Thankfully I am using LAN line. When I first received the board I do recall having some bad issues with wifi when installing the latest drivers from asus website. I just disable it in bios now though. hehe



On another note, has anyone experienced/noticed that Win10 won't report the CPU going to full clock speed? When I go into "safe mode", windows will report the full speed. Just in normal operations it always seems to stay like 40-60 mhz slower. Maybe because of an update concerning the whole spectre issue?


----------



## gupsterg

@Kriant

Glad you got it sussed  . I went to W10 1803 via usual update method and TBH no issues relating to WiFi, I did have the driver installed on prior version of OS.

@Bartouille

Sweet  .

Yes I have been playing with VTTDDR on C6H, C7H and ZE. It is allowing me to achieve >3333MHz without taking SOC/VDIMM close to the limits I like to impose (1.1V/1.4V).

I think I have inadvertently found a tweak which aided me on 1003 for 3466MHz. Originally this UEFI allowed that setup with ~1.087V SOC and ~1.39V VDIMM. Then with the tweaks as shared I've managed to roll it down to 1.062V and 1.38V. Now this tweak which inadvertly has help I have only discovered after revisiting UEFI 9952 (latest beta).

Open the screenies in a new tab contained in post 2688 & 2690, you will find the tab/saving image will show filename, in there is CTRL Ref 0.5. In tweakers paradise is this option for each RAM channel. I read the description it stated default is 0.5 and for some unknown reason decided to set [Auto] as 0.5. I did not know this was aiding profile until I tried to replicate profile on UEFI 9952 and found it was failing.

On 9952 by setting it at 0.505 it improved stability in HCI with VDIMM of 1.375V. I am continuing testing and will report back ASAP  . Again see the images in tab/save image to see filename for setup info. Filename values are SOC VDIMM VTT CTRL Ref.



Spoiler


----------



## Kriant

spadizzle said:


> Very interesting, thanks for following up. Thankfully I am using LAN line. When I first received the board I do recall having some bad issues with wifi when installing the latest drivers from asus website. I just disable it in bios now though. hehe
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, has anyone experienced/noticed that Win10 won't report the CPU going to full clock speed? When I go into "safe mode", windows will report the full speed. Just in normal operations it always seems to stay like 40-60 mhz slower. Maybe because of an update concerning the whole spectre issue?


Oh, I am also using LAN only, it's just that wi-fi adapter on the board was technically installed, and thus Windows took it upon itself to update the thing with some latest and greatest Qualcomm drivers. Subsequently, when doing a bit of google-fu, I found out that I am far from being the only one who had "qualcomia" (it's totally a real world) diagnosis of their PC.


----------



## Bartouille

Got my 3200MHz tight profile down:

BCLK Frequency 100.0MHz
CPU Core Ratio 36.00x
Memory Frequency DDR4-3200MHz

CPU Core Voltage 1.15000V
CPU SOC Voltage 0.95000V
DRAM Voltage 1.350V

ProcODT 60.0Ω
CLKDrvStr 24.0Ω
AddrCmdDrvStr 24.0Ω
CsOdtDrvStr 24.0Ω
CKEDrvStr 24.0Ω
RttNom Disabled
RttWr Disabled
RttPark 48.0Ω

tCL 14
tRCD 16
tRP 15
tRAS 34
tRC 49
tRRD_S 6
tRRD_L 9
tFAW 24
tWTR_S 4
tWTR_L 12
tWR 10
tRDRDSCL 2
tWRWRSCL 2
tRFC 230
tRTP 12
tCKE 8
CR 2T
GDM Disabled

SOC can go lower for sure.


----------



## RuhaiHu

For those that are curious.
Recently purchased https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B077J2GCN6 Corsair CMR64GX4M4K3733C17 Vengeance RGB 64GB (4x16GB) DDR4 3733

It appears to be Samsung B Die

Currently on first post to windows with Optimized defaults in bios, with bios updated to 1003 before install.

So far so good except ARG NEED TO FIX FAN PROFILE.

Anyway I will let you know how it goes probably will try for 3200 to get back to where I was RAM speed wise. Then test higher later.

Let me know if you want anymore info.


----------



## TheGovernment

So, I was just rebooting my pc tonight, and i get a "bios is updating LED firmware" message and thats it. Cant get it to go away.
This is out of the blue. I updated the bios to 1003 when it came out and its been running fine since when i did it.

My bios flashback doesnt work for some reason, the actual button does nothing. Clearing cmos/powering down etc doesnt do ahything, unplugging all my usb stuff, nothing... what the hell is up with this garbage?
Anyone got any ideas?

update : So It just magically started to work again.... 4 hours of dinking around and I still don't know why. the LCD screen was blank, bios flashback still doesn't work at all, button does nothing and now a few of my rear usb ports don't work.... urgh 
At least it booted. I didn't do anything differently as to make it work, it just decided to boot.


Another edit.
So the bios is reporting voltages another .5v or more than what I have manually set, vcore is set to 1.33, bois shows it at 1.38, soc is set at 1.17, bios shows it at 1.24... windows is super unstable with multiple crashes literally nothing changed for months..... ***.


----------



## TheGovernment

Well, board died tonight. It booted into windows and froze, now cant even power it up, its completely dead... i cant wait for tr 2 to come out in August so I can dump this garbage board.


----------



## ManMountain

I wouldn't say the hardware on the board's garbage, more the initially poor support from ASUS on BIOS bug fixing is. OOTB I had USB and RAM compatibility issues but it is solid for me now, sticking with 1002.


----------



## TheGovernment

I took everything apart today..... my TR chip has 2 scorch marks on it and 3 of the pins are burnt on the mobo.....

That chip has never been over 50c. Took the board and chip to Memory Express to get tested, both a stone dead. No leaking, no nothing. 

Theres no reason for it to be fine for 6 months and just out of the blue be cooked with a 1.28v overclock.... The burnt pins mean Im SOL for Asus RMA becuse the suck and probably get the chip denied as well for the scorch marks.

Man, thats it for Asus forever.

I went and bough a 8700k and a msi pro carbon till TR 2 comes out. Man, thats 2k down the crapper.... urgh.


----------



## Hurtman

How can I remove the temperature shift +27 ?


----------



## SimonOcean

TheGovernment said:


> I took everything apart today..... my TR chip has 2 scorch marks on it and 3 of the pins are burnt on the mobo.....
> 
> That chip has never been over 50c. Took the board and chip to Memory Express to get tested, both a stone dead. No leaking, no nothing.
> 
> Theres no reason for it to be fine for 6 months and just out of the blue be cooked with a 1.28v overclock.... The burnt pins mean Im SOL for Asus RMA becuse the suck and probably get the chip denied as well for the scorch marks.
> 
> Man, thats it for Asus forever.
> 
> I went and bough a 8700k and a msi pro carbon till TR 2 comes out. Man, thats 2k down the crapper.... urgh.


This sucks really bad. Sorry to hear of your experience. Thanks for sharing... a warning for any of us that had been considering the plunge. The more I read, the more I think I will just pay up for an intel platform. It may not be AMDs fault, but if M/B support is not there then that is no good for me. I just care if it works reliably.


----------



## Hurtman

What, so no one will say what is the significance of Sense Mi Skew?


----------



## gupsterg

@Bartouille

WOW, nice SOC tuning  . I need 1.025V set in UEFI for 3200MHz. Thanks for share  .
@TheGovernment

Sorry to read of your issue. Had my board since launch, numerous times have I flashed differing UEFIs back and forth old/new versions and not run into an issue. I have also taken the VRM upto ~100C for ~4hrs IIRC and board is as I pulled it from box at first install. I really can't say it is garbage, I hope there is a good outcome via RMA/Warranty.
@Hurtman

Sense Mi skew when set to [Enabled] via the Sense Mi Offset value will allow skewing of tCTL. I always set Sense Mi Skew to [Disabled] then know 100% tCTL is as it should be. Do you have an issue with temp display on OLED or with OS via a monitoring tool that you wish to remove the +27C offset on tCTL?

You are aware that the CPU sensor in HWINFO, under section ASUS ROG Zenith Extreme has the offset removed? As this is the reading used for fan profile, if you were to adjust tCTL the CPU sensor in that section would also get adjusted and thus not be realistic.


----------



## Hurtman

gupsterg said:


> @Hurtman
> 
> Sense Mi skew when set to [Enabled] via the Sense Mi Offset value will allow skewing of tCTL. I always set Sense Mi Skew to [Disabled] then know 100% tCTL is as it should be. Do you have an issue with temp display on OLED or with OS via a monitoring tool that you wish to remove the +27C offset on tCTL?
> 
> You are aware that the CPU sensor in HWINFO, under section ASUS ROG Zenith Extreme has the offset removed? As this is the reading used for fan profile, if you were to adjust tCTL the CPU sensor in that section would also get adjusted and thus not be realistic.


If I want a real temperature to be displayed without bias +27 I just turn on the parameter "Overcklock enhancement"
But then it stops working XFR and the frequency will constantly be 3700 without boost to 4000 and XFR 4100-4200
I saw people in the 1950X working at a boost frequency of 4000 and 2 cores were going up to 4100-4200
I constantly boost runs at a frequency of 3700 and very rarely activate XFR for a short time


----------



## gupsterg

Overclocking Enhancement is set to [Disabled] always on my rig. Again as I don't want any skewing of temps, etc.

What cooling do you use?

In OP is a link to an app called Statuscore, this allows you easily to load CPU on differing dies easily, what results do you get with that for say 1 thread per die and 2 threads per die.


----------



## Hurtman

gupsterg said:


> Overclocking Enhancement is set to [Disabled] always on my rig. Again as I don't want any skewing of temps, etc.
> 
> What cooling do you use?
> 
> In OP is a link to an app called Statuscore, this allows you easily to load CPU on differing dies easily, what results do you get with that for say 1 thread per die and 2 threads per die.


if you enable Overckloking Enhancement system show real temp without +27


----------



## gupsterg

@Hurtman

Well cooling isn't your issue  , nice setup  .

Below setup has:-

i) Overclocking Enhancement: [Disabled]
ii) Sense Mi Skew: [Disabled]

View attachment 199849


The tCTL is as it should be.

tDIE is not real sensor but tCTL -27C, so as it should be.

CPU Sensor is Super IO chip on motherboard reading tCTL from CPU die sensor and has -27C, so as it should be. This reading is what controls fan profile unless:-

i) you are using other headers than CPU_FAN, CPU_OPT, W_PUMP+.
ii) set the other headers to differing temperature source.

OLED temperature display for me matches tDIE/CPU Sensor, so is as it should be.

I do not understand currently why you are needing to change tCTL?


----------



## Hurtman

gupsterg said:


> @Hurtman
> 
> Well cooling isn't your issue  , nice setup  .
> 
> Below setup has:-
> 
> i) Overclocking Enhancement: [Disabled]
> ii) Sense Mi Skew: [Disabled]
> 
> View attachment 199849
> 
> 
> The tCTL is as it should be.
> 
> tDIE is not real sensor but tCTL -27C, so as it should be.
> 
> CPU Sensor is Super IO chip on motherboard reading tCTL from CPU die sensor and has -27C, so as it should be. This reading is what controls fan profile unless:-
> 
> i) you are using other headers than CPU_FAN, CPU_OPT, W_PUMP+.
> ii) set the other headers to differing temperature source.
> 
> OLED temperature display for me matches tDIE/CPU Sensor, so is as it should be.
> 
> I do not understand currently why you are needing to change tCTL?


All fine if i overcklock manual
but if i use stock my system max boost 3700 (non 4000) and XFR (4100-4200) for a short time.(one/two second)


----------



## Hurtman

I was told that if I want to use in stock it is necessary to choose the value Sense Mi Skew
and then it will boost up to 4000 and two cores of XFR on 4100-4200


----------



## spadizzle

Hurtman said:


> I was told that if I want to use in stock it is necessary to choose the value Sense Mi Skew
> and then it will boost up to 4000 and two cores of XFR on 4100-4200


no, disable skew. Boost only works for like default and only boosts 2 cores. When you OC, your OCing all the cores anyways. Well not 100% on that, but defeninty disable Sense Mi Skew. Unless your doing extreme OCing and want to bypass the CPU overheat safety procedure.


----------



## Hurtman

I could not find Sense Mi Skew in 1003 bios О_о


----------



## The Stilt

spadizzle said:


> x7007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the ASUS, its not disable. TPM is still on, just more hidden?(I'm sure somebody could explain the wording better).
> 
> I just know that if I used "Firmware TPM", RTC wouldn't read the resistance values, it would only pull the memory timings. Once I set it to discrete, all is well.
> 
> I know windows had to readjust between the two also. I had to reset the Windows "HELLO" feature, such as facial recognition and pin. Other than that, no other differences.
> 
> 
> 
> fTPM support for Threadripper has been added in version 1.04 (available shortly).
Click to expand...


----------



## spadizzle

The Stilt said:


> spadizzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> fTPM support for Threadripper has been added in version 1.04 (available shortly).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, sweet man, thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## gupsterg

@Bartouille

Currently using the F4-3200C14Q-32GVK for an experiment on C7H. So have the F4-3200C14D-16GTZ in ZE, managed SOC: 1.081V VDIMM: 1.38V for 3466MHz The Stilt.



Spoiler

















Hurtman said:


> I could not find Sense Mi Skew in 1003 bios О_о


Extreme Tweaker > Tweakers Paradise.


----------



## spadizzle

Hurtman said:


> I could not find Sense Mi Skew in 1003 bios О_о


Extreme tweaker\Tweakers Paradise


----------



## spadizzle

duplicate


----------



## The Stilt

spadizzle said:


> The Stilt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, sweet man, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> New version available, please check that it works for you properly.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-timing-checker/
Click to expand...


----------



## Ljugtomten

The Stilt said:


> New version available, please check that it works for you properly.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-timing-checker/


Great! 
And finally a version that is not treated as a trojan by ESET Internet Security (11.1.54.0).
Version 1.01 was incorrectly flagged as malware.


----------



## Hurtman

I came to the conclusion that disabling the Sense Mi Skew will not help.
Even on the 1003 version of the BIOS the system does not work by default as I expected
So left on manual overclocking to 4.0 GHz by turning on the option "Overcklocking Enhancement" for correct temperature display =)


----------



## spadizzle

The Stilt said:


> spadizzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> New version available, please check that it works for you properly.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-timing-checker/
> 
> 
> 
> Never had any issues regarding false positives from McAfee.
> 
> Enabled fTPM and looks like it still isn't reading the values.
> 
> EDIT: so was on an older bios, 901, didnt show the values. Tossed 1102(latest beta) and RTC 104 loaded them just fine.
> 
> Edit2: nevermind. Forgot that installing new bios it reverted back to discrete mode.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bartouille

gupsterg said:


> @Bartouille
> 
> Currently using the F4-3200C14Q-32GVK for an experiment on C7H. So have the F4-3200C14D-16GTZ in ZE, managed SOC: 1.081V VDIMM: 1.38V for 3466MHz The Stilt.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Nice. The SOC voltage behavior in function of ram speed on your cpu is quite different than mine. AFAIK 3466MHz requires somewhere around 1.05v on my cpu, which is quite close to yours, but for 3200MHz I think I can go as low as 0.9v. I wonder what else affects SOC voltage other than ram?


----------



## LtMatt

I have a strange issue. 

My 1920x refuses to drop voltage when using P State overclocking. I have tried everything i can think of, but nothing makes the voltage drop at idle other than removing the CPU overclock. 

The funny thing is, the exact same settings work fine on my 1950x and it drops voltage and switches between P states as set in the BIOS. The 1920x switches clock speeds, but will not drop voltage from maximum no matter what. 

Tried different BIOS versions, reinstalling of Windows, Balanced power profile, Ryzen power profile, power saver profile. These two systems are completely identical in every way, only difference is the CPU in each system. 

If anyone has any additional suggestions, I'm all ears.


----------



## gupsterg

@LtMatt

Your not the only one, @Arne Saknussemm also has this issue with a 1920X on ZE, he has highlighted to @elmor, no idea if ASUS replicated issue and or is fix in pipeline.



Bartouille said:


> Nice. The SOC voltage behavior in function of ram speed on your cpu is quite different than mine. AFAIK 3466MHz requires somewhere around 1.05v on my cpu, which is quite close to yours, but for 3200MHz I think I can go as low as 0.9v. I wonder what else affects SOC voltage other than ram?


:cheers:, CPU sample.

For example I have a 2700X that can do 3466MHz at 0.968mV set in UEFI, most of the Ryzen gen 1 where between 1.05V-1.1V, only had 1 other CPU out of 5 that did 34xxMHz at 1.031V. The Threadripper seems average'ish for SOC voltage requirement.

I think you have a better IMC on your CPU  . For example I tried rolling down from the 1.025V SOC I use for 3200MHz C14 1T quad channel. 1V wasn't an issue when under load, the moment I came off of large load to idle I had W10 BSOD/Stopcode.

I have another set of RAM coming Monday, F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW. Currently I have F4-3200C14D-16GTZ and F4-3200C14Q-32GVK. When I use the Ripjaw V on my C6H/C7H they perform near identical as the Trident Z, I may need a step or two bump of SOC and or single step of ProcODT, even when I don't use all 4 sticks.


----------



## lowdog

@LtMatt same issue here with 1920X but I'm on Asrock Fat Pro


----------



## LtMatt

gupsterg said:


> @LtMatt
> 
> Your not the only one, @Arne Saknussemm also has this issue with a 1920X on ZE, he has highlighted to @elmor, no idea if ASUS replicated issue and or is fix in pipeline.
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:, CPU sample.
> 
> For example I have a 2700X that can do 3466MHz at 0.968mV set in UEFI, most of the Ryzen gen 1 where between 1.05V-1.1V, only had 1 other CPU out of 5 that did 34xxMHz at 1.031V. The Threadripper seems average'ish for SOC voltage requirement.
> 
> I think you have a better IMC on your CPU  . For example I tried rolling down from the 1.025V SOC I use for 3200MHz C14 1T quad channel. 1V wasn't an issue when under load, the moment I came off of large load to idle I had W10 BSOD/Stopcode.
> 
> I have another set of RAM coming Monday, F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW. Currently I have F4-3200C14D-16GTZ and F4-3200C14Q-32GVK. When I use the Ripjaw V on my C6H/C7H they perform near identical as the Trident Z, I may need a step or two bump of SOC and or single step of ProcODT, even when I don't use all 4 sticks.





lowdog said:


> @LtMatt same issue here with 1920X but I'm on Asrock Fat Pro


Interesting, thanks chaps. 
@elmor, any thoughts?


----------



## gupsterg

After reading Lowdog's post must be an AGESA quirk. If so, surprising it has yet been quashed with few recent AGESA, as Arne has had issue for while .


----------



## LtMatt

gupsterg said:


> After reading Lowdog's post must be an AGESA quirk. If so, surprising it has yet been quashed with few recent AGESA, as Arne has had issue for while .


I have been using XFR for so long with the 1920x system that it's possible. Rolling back to 1003 did not resolve the issue unfortunately.


----------



## gupsterg

Arne's had issue since Feb 18 / ~ UEFI 0902, link. Regardless of which aspect of FW it is (ASUS/AMD), that is quite shabby that it hasn't been resolved  .

Perhaps as an AMD tech you can relay information to AGESA team  and hopefully @elmor can aid in resolution. While your at it Matt, see if "we" can have the extra RAM MHz without BCLK tweak, that Pinnacle Ridge AGESA has, sorted for Threadripper  .


----------



## LtMatt

gupsterg said:


> Arne's had issue since Feb 18 / ~ UEFI 0902, link. Regardless of which aspect of FW it is (ASUS/AMD), that is quite shabby that it hasn't been resolved  .
> 
> UEFI 0902


----------



## gupsterg

Appreciate anything you can do, for the good of the _RED Team!_ :grouphug: .


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

LtMatt said:


> My 1920x refuses to drop voltage when using P State overclocking.


Aha! I knew it!...not so many 1920X out there maybe and fewer with people willing to give P State OC a go....I've been waiting for a while for someone to confirm this! Kind of glad...kind of sad...



gupsterg said:


> Your not the only one, @Arne Saknussemm also has this issue with a 1920X on ZE, he has highlighted to @elmor, no idea if ASUS replicated issue and or is fix in pipeline.


Indeed!
@LtMatt...I wonder if you'd be willing to drop a post in this thread? re this specific problem...
http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...th-extreme-complaint-bug-tracking-thread.html
http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...aint-bug-tracking-thread-43.html#post26868801


----------



## LtMatt

Arne Saknussemm said:


> Aha! I knew it!...not so many 1920X out there maybe and fewer with people willing to give P State OC a go....I've been waiting for a while for someone to confirm this! Kind of glad...kind of sad...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed!
> 
> @LtMatt...I wonder if you'd be willing to drop a post in this thread? re this specific problem...
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...th-extreme-complaint-bug-tracking-thread.html
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...aint-bug-tracking-thread-43.html#post26868801


I've already posted the bug report for Elmor in that thread on the last page.


----------



## gupsterg

@Bartouille

F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW arrived today  .

3200MHz The Stilt "Safe", but TRC 44 TRFC 256 seemed as sound as on past kits used, ~1hr each of HCI & P95 8K 4096K 27.5GB done.

3466MHz The Stilt is where it does seem interesting  . Preliminary testing is using lower SOC/VDIMM than F4-3200C14D-16GTZ and F4-3200C14Q-32GVK, so far ~1hr each of HCI & P95 8K 4096K 27.5GB.

UEFI 1003, SOC: 1.062V, VBOOT/VDIMM: 1.37V, VTTDDR: 0.687, RTT set manually as in RTC screenie, link to P95 screenie (Note: DIMM Config is 1DPC-SR, RTC show incorrect setup).

The F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW also seems like needing less "tuning" to have no post issues at 3466MHz vs other kits I have. Seems like a nice sample set of RAM, hoping it turns out to be the best B die I've nabbed.


----------



## Bartouille

Sounds great.  I'm currently testing 3466MHz too. Starting out with timings from the spec sheet as usual. So far only thing I had to tweak coming from 3200/3333MHz is to lower ProcODT from 60 ohm to 53.3 ohm and switch CLDO_VDDP from auto to 950mV. I'm using E-Die and it works very similar to B-Die other than the fact it doesn't like 1T and tRDRDSCL/tWRWRSCL at 2 for anything higher than 3200MHz. It also doesn't like low tRCD and tRP.


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers , going well chap  . So far not adjusted anything but SOC/VDIMM/VTT/ProcODT.

Besides what 1 of 5 Ryzen Gen 1 and 1 of 1 Ryzen Gen 2 attained for 3400/3466MHz this is a good result IMO for HW I've experienced. Considering also the dimms on TR/ZE rig get at least ~10C higher temps, due to lack of airflow from having front/top rad in case I think it's a nice result.

I did few quick fire tests as stated before, wanted to be sure post to post training was not be affected. I found when I powered up Y-Cruncher I had to tweak ProcODT, lower it to 53.3. After that reruns of Y-Cruncher for ~1hr all good, nailed ~9hrs P95 v28.10B1. Currently doing some RB and then reruning Y-Cruncher and perhaps fire some P95 v29.4B8. Later probably do some 1-4T loads as well, to see how with higher end of CPU MHz the RAM setup holds up.

Here is ZIP of testing so far, link, organise by time to see how it went better  .

The voltages for SOC/VDIMM used with GTZSW have been guesstimates. GTZ/GVK set both have done say 3400/3466MHz on C6H/C7H with ~1.37V VDIMM. SOC used on TR+GTZSW was what basically I had some passes when using GTZ/GVK, but lengthy testing would fail.


----------



## LtMatt

Arne Saknussemm said:


> Aha! I knew it!...not so many 1920X out there maybe and fewer with people willing to give P State OC a go....I've been waiting for a while for someone to confirm this! Kind of glad...kind of sad...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed!
> 
> @LtMatt...I wonder if you'd be willing to drop a post in this thread? re this specific problem...
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...th-extreme-complaint-bug-tracking-thread.html
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...aint-bug-tracking-thread-43.html#post26868801


Have you tried using BIOS 0801? I don't recall that version having this bug, but it was a while ago so i could be wrong. 
@gupsterg

Can you remember the correct BIOS flashing protocol going from 1102 > 0801? Not sure if i am brave enough to risk it given what happened last time.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

LtMatt said:


> Have you tried using BIOS 0801?


Unfortunately...:headscrat I have had the same behaviour on all BIOS and I tried them all..official and BETA...


----------



## LtMatt

Arne Saknussemm said:


> Unfortunately...:headscrat I have had the same behaviour on all BIOS and I tried them all..official and BETA...


Hmm. Let's wait and see what @elmor comes back with regarding this issue.


----------



## gupsterg

Update on 3466MHz :clock: The Stilt :clock: with F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW.

RB Stress mode, PASS 60min.

P95 v29.4B8 8K 4096K 27.5GB, PASS 8hrs.

Currently on 4 thread P95 v29.4B8 8K 4096K 27.5GB, PASSED 30min so far.

Does seem to me this set is luving the TR/ZE setup  , ~24hrs+ stability testing so far, multiple posting between tests done as well, resets and power ups.



LtMatt said:


> @gupsterg
> 
> Can you remember the correct BIOS flashing protocol going from 1102 > 0801? Not sure if i am brave enough to risk it given what happened last time.


For me doing CLRCMOS unstuck the "Updating EC1" situation, which you highlighted was part of your "process" as well.

If I was on UEFI 1102 and I wanted to go back to another UEFI, I'd use flashback to apply UEFI 0305, after it finished I'd turn power off, do CLRCMOS and then power up.

I may tonight have a go on the UEFI roller coaster again  . I reckon using a UEFI that had EC changes and doing the CLRCMOS was key to gaining back my board.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Need help getting my raid 0 working again. Updated bios to 1003

I am assuming that I can just follow the sets below to getting it working again correct.

Launch CSM: Enabled
Boot Device Control: UEFI Only
Boot from Network Devices: UEFI Driver First*
Boot from Storage Devices: UEFI Driver First*
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices: UEFI Driver First*
In the advanced tab do NOT set SATA to RAID. Leave it ACHI
In the advanced tab find the AMD PBS setting and change it to RAID
In the advanced tab you should see the RAIDXpert Raid Configuration option now


----------



## spadizzle

Juggalo23451 said:


> Need help getting my raid 0 working again. Updated bios to 1003
> 
> I am assuming that I can just follow the sets below to getting it working again correct.
> 
> Launch CSM: Enabled
> Boot Device Control: UEFI Only
> Boot from Network Devices: UEFI Driver First*
> Boot from Storage Devices: UEFI Driver First*
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices: UEFI Driver First*
> In the advanced tab do NOT set SATA to RAID. Leave it ACHI
> In the advanced tab find the AMD PBS setting and change it to RAID
> In the advanced tab you should see the RAIDXpert Raid Configuration option now


I disable CSM and raid runs just fine with windows. Its UEFI. once you enable raid under PBS, you should see the config either way. Once you reboot


----------



## The Stilt

spadizzle said:


> The Stilt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit2: nevermind. Forgot that installing new bios it reverted back to discrete mode.
> 
> 
> 
> If you downloaded the 1.04 version right after the release, re-download it.
> I somehow managed to remove the new code for the fTPM support from the original release, it was fixed few hours afterwards (without bumping the version number).
Click to expand...


----------



## LtMatt

Juggalo23451 said:


> Need help getting my raid 0 working again. Updated bios to 1003
> 
> I am assuming that I can just follow the sets below to getting it working again correct.
> 
> Launch CSM: Enabled
> Boot Device Control: UEFI Only
> Boot from Network Devices: UEFI Driver First*
> Boot from Storage Devices: UEFI Driver First*
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices: UEFI Driver First*
> In the advanced tab do NOT set SATA to RAID. Leave it ACHI
> In the advanced tab find the AMD PBS setting and change it to RAID
> In the advanced tab you should see the RAIDXpert Raid Configuration option now


We actually recommend setting all Raid Controllers to Raid in the BIOS if you use Raid, as we don't test mixed Raid/ACHI configurations. If you experience any issues, like the system locking up when installing display/raid/chipset AMD drivers, you know why and can solve it by enabling Raid on all controllers.

You can mark non raid drives as Volume drives in the BIOS to workaround having Raid enabled on all controllers. Volume drivers = JBOD and and Raidable drives = non raid drives, but could be raided at a later date. 

All available under the RaidXpert2 section in the BIOS.

Using RaidXpert2 configs on both my TR systems, example below from my 1920x system. 2x NVme drives as Raid 0, 2x Volume drives outside of arrays, all configured in the BIOS with all Raid controllers enabled.


----------



## Paprika

Anyone else having issues with PWM control disappearing after a few hours of uptime?
Works fine in the BIOS, even in AIS3. But after a few~ hours of uptime, suddenly I lose all control of PWM until I reboot the system.


----------



## Juggalo23451

LtMatt said:


> We actually recommend setting all Raid Controllers to Raid in the BIOS if you use Raid, as we don't test mixed Raid/ACHI configurations. If you experience any issues, like the system locking up when installing display/raid/chipset AMD drivers, you know why and can solve it by enabling Raid on all controllers.
> 
> You can mark non raid drives as Volume drives in the BIOS to workaround having Raid enabled on all controllers. Volume drivers = JBOD and and Raidable drives = non raid drives, but could be raided at a later date.
> 
> All available under the RaidXpert2 section in the BIOS.
> 
> Using RaidXpert2 configs on both my TR systems, example below from my 1920x system. 2x NVme drives as Raid 0, 2x Volume drives outside of arrays, all configured in the BIOS with all Raid controllers enabled.


Does it make a difference if my dirves are NVME? I enabled NVME raid and my system is back up and running


----------



## LtMatt

Juggalo23451 said:


> Does it make a difference if my dirves are NVME? I enabled NVME raid and my system is back up and running


Ideally all Raid controllers should be enabled, but if it works with Sata set to ACHI great. If you get the problems i described at any point, you'll know why.


----------



## gupsterg

Paprika said:


> Anyone else having issues with PWM control disappearing after a few hours of uptime?
> Works fine in the BIOS, even in AIS3. But after a few~ hours of uptime, suddenly I lose all control of PWM until I reboot the system.


Not had this in several months now. When I have tested in the past, only way I have the issues is down to AIDA64 and or multiple apps accessing Super IO on a POST and sending SIO "wonky".

My recent run of stability testing on F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW had runs of upto ~9hrs on a POST. Within those POSTs of system, I may have done several screenies with HWINFO and CPU-Z multiple instances. Not retested if latest AIDA64 still sends SIO wonky when used for some length.

I don't use AURA/Ai Suite, etc as well.


----------



## NHKJL

@gupsterg@elmor 
at BIOS 1003，I cannot upgrade led ec2 version AULA0-S072-0201.。。。。。。。。。is still AULA0-S072-0107 ，how i can do？


----------



## Juggalo23451

LtMatt said:


> Ideally all Raid controllers should be enabled, but if it works with Sata set to ACHI great. If you get the problems i described at any point, you'll know why.


Can I ask why there is conflicting information about that? Thank you for your time in advance. ALl I have in my system right now is 2 NVME 500 gig in Raid 0 then I have a Toshiba 6TB


----------



## spadizzle

LtMatt said:


> We actually recommend setting all Raid Controllers to Raid in the BIOS if you use Raid, as we don't test mixed Raid/ACHI configurations. If you experience any issues, like the system locking up when installing display/raid/chipset AMD drivers, you know why and can solve it by enabling Raid on all controllers.
> 
> You can mark non raid drives as Volume drives in the BIOS to workaround having Raid enabled on all controllers. Volume drivers = JBOD and and Raidable drives = non raid drives, but could be raided at a later date.
> 
> All available under the RaidXpert2 section in the BIOS.
> 
> Using RaidXpert2 configs on both my TR systems, example below from my 1920x system. 2x NVme drives as Raid 0, 2x Volume drives outside of arrays, all configured in the BIOS with all Raid controllers enabled.



I am going to try this. My current setup is AHCI sata and PBS raid for NVME. Currently running 3 NVME raid 0 and have a few sata solid for storage.

Edit: New chipset\raid drivers out. ver. 18.10.0601 6/7/2018


----------



## spadizzle

The Stilt said:


> spadizzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you downloaded the 1.04 version right after the release, re-download it.
> I somehow managed to remove the new code for the fTPM support from the original release, it was fixed few hours afterwards (without bumping the version number).
> 
> 
> 
> Just re-downloaded from techpowerup and it isnt working still. That is the correct site?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lemon Wolf

I wonder if there will be bios support for the 32 core Threadripper 2.
Could the boards VRMs handle it with overclocking?


----------



## NHKJL

*excuse me*



gupsterg said:


> Not had this in several months now. When I have tested in the past, only way I have the issues is down to AIDA64 and or multiple apps accessing Super IO on a POST and sending SIO "wonky".
> 
> My recent run of stability testing on F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW had runs of upto ~9hrs on a POST. Within those POSTs of system, I may have done several screenies with HWINFO and CPU-Z multiple instances. Not retested if latest AIDA64 still sends SIO wonky when used for some length.
> 
> I don't use AURA/Ai Suite, etc as well.


excuse me，at BIOS 1003，I cannot upgrade led ec2 version AULA0-S072-0201.。。。。。。。。。is still AULA0-S072-0107 ，how i can do？


----------



## The Stilt

spadizzle said:


> The Stilt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just re-downloaded from techpowerup and it isnt working still. That is the correct site?
> 
> 
> 
> It is.
> 
> If it still isn't working the only further thing I can do is to remove the feature for TR.
> TR is a hackjob anyway.
Click to expand...


----------



## gupsterg

NHKJL said:


> @gupsterg@elmor
> at BIOS 1003, I cannot upgrade led ec2 version AULA0-S072-0201. Is still AULA0-S072-0107, how i can do?
> 
> 
> 
> NHKJL said:
> 
> 
> 
> excuse me, at BIOS 1003, I cannot upgrade led ec2 version AULA0-S072-0201. Is still AULA0-S072-0107, how i can do?
Click to expand...

IIRC that update is done via file in OP, OLED FW update.

Even when I went back to UEFI 0211 (first release) I had same LED EC2 version. Link to mobo page compare of UEFI 0211 0305 1003. When I went to do OLED FW update after having gone UEFI 0211/0305, it would not apply as it stated no update needed.


----------



## LtMatt

Juggalo23451 said:


> Can I ask why there is conflicting information about that? Thank you for your time in advance. ALl I have in my system right now is 2 NVME 500 gig in Raid 0 then I have a Toshiba 6TB


Conflicting information?



spadizzle said:


> I am going to try this. My current setup is AHCI sata and PBS raid for NVME. Currently running 3 NVME raid 0 and have a few sata solid for storage.
> 
> Edit: New chipset\raid drivers out. ver. 18.10.0601 6/7/2018


Backup data first just incase. 

We've updated the new Chipset drivers, Raid drivers (the ones you load before installing Windows) and the new RaidXpert package GUI (461mb) and Sata Raid driver has also been updated.


----------



## gupsterg

@Bartouille

F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW is definitely working really nice with TR/ZE  . As the other sets used are also G.Skill 3200MHz C14 Samsung B die, I'm concluding these are my best set so far. After being sound on 3466MHz The Stilt with VDIMM 1.37V I shaved it to 1.365V, PASSED quick fire testing of 1.5hrs HCI, 0.5hr GSAT and 1hr Y-Cruncher. I really didn't expect it to pass P95 8K 4096K 27.5GB, but got ~8hrs and now doing [email protected] May try another little shave off on VDIMM, before seeing if SOC can be lowered.


----------



## Bartouille

That seems pretty solid. I've been struggling with 3466MHz at 1.35V. It's pretty easy to get it stable with 1.4V but I can't accept the fact this RAM is rated for 3733MHz at 1.35V thus it should work at 3466MHz 1.35V. I think this is why I could never get 3600MHz stable, it requires 1.45V+, regardless of timings. Since the only other voltage I know that is affected by VDIMM is VTT is started increasing that and it seems to help. I increased it to 0.7V and lowered VDIMM to 1.37V, passed 1 hour of HCI MemTest, stressapptest and y-cruncher.


----------



## gupsterg

Yeah close to SOC: 1.1V VDIMM: 1.4V was limits I had when testing in earlier ownership of board. Even when I got a pass with say 1.087/1.39 I wasn't happy to use it 24/7 when 3200MHz was done at ~1.025V/1.35V.

UEFI 1003 has been sweet, even when initially testing it with F4-3200C14Q-32GVK and F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, but with F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW sample I'm being knocked for *six*!  . Blinking same board/CPU as always is just shining so much more with this RAM sample. I had been after an older kit of Samsung B die, just to see if prior to Ryzen hitting was samples better. I'm probably over thinking it, but ever since Ryzen came out the demand for B die must have increased, could that lead to not as great RAM as prior to it!? My GTZ/GVK kits are Q4 2017, the GTZSW is Q4 2016.

I've gained ~1.5hrs HCI, ~0.5hrs GSAT and ~2.25hrs+ P95 8K 4096K 27.5GB at VDIMM: *1.36V* , link. SOC/VTT/ProcODT same as before tests on kit. Yes I do believe tuning VTT allows possibly shift down on VDIMM, I see it as a key tweak.


----------



## spadizzle

The Stilt said:


> spadizzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is.
> 
> If it still isn't working the only further thing I can do is to remove the feature for TR.
> TR is a hackjob anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, I do like seeing the values so I will just run, "discrete". For some reason it just brings me comfort. Thank you for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LtMatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conflicting information?
> 
> 
> 
> Backup data first just incase.
> 
> We've updated the new Chipset drivers, Raid drivers (the ones you load before installing Windows) and the new RaidXpert package GUI (461mb) and Sata Raid driver has also been updated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Running raid through Sata and NVME is going just fine, except that Samsung Magician no longer sees the Sata drivers now, and of course it didn't want to see the m2's since I have those 3 in a raid array. If anything this is an extreme annoyance as Samsung will no longer give firmware updates that can be updated through DOS. All the firmware updates have to be done through their Magician application. Is their a work around for this, besides breaking the array to update each individual drive?
> 
> I would attach screen shots but it fails everytime. :/
Click to expand...


----------



## LtMatt

spadizzle said:


> The Stilt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, I do like seeing the values so I will just run, "discrete". For some reason it just brings me comfort. Thank you for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running raid through Sata and NVME is going just fine, except that Samsung Magician no longer sees the Sata drivers now, and of course it didn't want to see the m2's since I have those 3 in a raid array. If anything this is an extreme annoyance as Samsung will no longer give firmware updates that can be updated through DOS. All the firmware updates have to be done through their Magician application. Is their a work around for this, besides breaking the array to update each individual drive?
> 
> I would attach screen shots but it fails everytime. :/
> 
> 
> 
> No, unfortunately there is no workaround other than settings the drives back to ACHI. You can check the latest firmware version on the Samsung website, it appears they haven't updated the firmware in a long time.
Click to expand...


----------



## spadizzle

LtMatt said:


> spadizzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, unfortunately there is no workaround other than settings the drives back to ACHI. You can check the latest firmware version on the Samsung website, it appears they haven't updated the firmware in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> actually they have, as they are only updating it through "magician" app. It is on the 4th, not that 2nd. I would check it but I can only do it through BIOS or through raid web app which I dont want to use, no reason to use it and it does absolutely nothing but a, "show and tell".
> 
> 
> Why can't we get something that actually works? Why such a disparity between AHCI and RAID. No crosstalk between them?
Click to expand...


----------



## LtMatt

spadizzle said:


> LtMatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually they have, as they are only updating it through "magician" app. It is on the 4th, not that 2nd. I would check it but I can only do it through BIOS or through raid web app which I dont want to use, no reason to use it and it does absolutely nothing but a, "show and tell".
> 
> 
> Why can't we get something that actually works? Why such a disparity between AHCI and RAID. No crosstalk between them?
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, i would've thought the website would have the latest firmware available.
> 
> Do you know what has changed in the latest firmware?
> Are there any release notes?
> 
> If anyone knows what the latest firmware version for the 500GB 960 Evo and Pro is I'd appreciate it. Having a google search right now.
> 
> I may have to reinstall Windows under ACHI to update the firmware if it appears beneficial to update the firmware.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Google research indicates I'm using the latest firmware which matches what is available on the Samsung website.
Click to expand...


----------



## spadizzle

LtMatt said:


> spadizzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, i would've thought the website would have the latest firmware available.
> 
> Do you know what has changed in the latest firmware?
> Are there any release notes?
> 
> If anyone knows what the latest firmware version for the 500GB 960 Evo and Pro is I'd appreciate it. Having a google search right now.
> 
> I may have to reinstall Windows under ACHI to update the firmware if it appears beneficial to update the firmware.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Google research indicates I'm using the latest firmware which matches what is available on the Samsung website.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/consumer/
> 
> States the latest firmware for 960pro is "2B6QCXP7". Their was a 3B, but samsung pulled it after it was found out to cause issues. and now their is "4B6QCXP7" that can be only gotten over "Samsung Magician". I read some where about that and the only way I could successfully update my three M2's was by converting them back over to normal drives and letting the Magician do its thing.
> 
> As for the benching, my numbers are way off and I could only say that ever since that whole spectre faisco, looks like a decrease in performance and I can not honestly say I have personally noticed any by the "seat of the pants" performance issues.
Click to expand...


----------



## LtMatt

spadizzle said:


> LtMatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/consumer/
> 
> States the latest firmware for 960pro is "2B6QCXP7". Their was a 3B, but samsung pulled it after it was found out to cause issues. and now their is "4B6QCXP7" that can be only gotten over "Samsung Magician". I read some where about that and the only way I could successfully update my three M2's was by converting them back over to normal drives and letting the Magician do its thing.
> 
> As for the benching, my numbers are way off and I could only say that ever since that whole spectre faisco, looks like a decrease in performance and I can not honestly say I have personally noticed any by the "seat of the pants" performance issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you were correct. The only way to obtain the new firmware for the Pro was via Magician, but the Evo latest i was able to obtain via the website.
> 
> Looking at the release dates, i wonder if the 960 version will only reach the website after a certain time period.
> 
> I just reformatted one of my systems which has 960 Pro's so i could update the firmware. I had no issues with the previous firmware, but you know what it's like when you get the update bug.
Click to expand...


----------



## thagabe

Hello! 

I am new to the forum! I just built my x399 system using the following parts:
- *AMD Threadripper 1950X*
- *Asus Zenith Extreme x399 MOBO*
- *Crucial RAM 16 GB 2133Hz*
- *EVGA 1080Ti FTW3*
- *EVGA SuperNOVA 850 PSU P1*
- *Samsung 850 EVO 1TB*

I am trying to run my 1950X @ 4GHz. I am trying to figure out how to OC the Threadripper. Should I OC on Ryzen Master software or through BIOS? When I apply the 4GHz OC on BIOS it seems to work great until.... I run "CPU Burner" or "Cinebench" then the pc freezes and a hard reboot is required (which usually results in windows spitting out a HAL_interface_unreachable). The AIO I am using is the *Enermax liqtech 360 tr4* with thermal grizzly kryonaut as the thermal compound. This is odd as many youtubers or forums say that tr4 with this liquid cooling should very much work fine.


----------



## gupsterg

@thagabe

Welcome  .

I reckon 4GHz is too far an OC and or something within your profile needs a tweak. If you run P95 v28.10B1 using custom setup of 128K 128K in place FFT does your OC profile work?


----------



## Palulukas

Hey, it's me again!

I changed my oc-settings from cpu multiplier to p-state oc: changed P0 to 4 GHz with 1,37V and it runs just fine.
But I wonder why the cpu doesn't clock down when in idle? First I thought of the Windows power plan (AMD balanced = 90% min. CPU load) but it is already set to energy efficient.

Do you know what I am doing wrong?
by the way: my ram still won't clock to it's XMP settings.


Kind regards

Palulukas


----------



## thagabe

gupsterg said:


> @thagabe
> 
> Welcome  .
> 
> I reckon 4GHz is too far an OC and or something within your profile needs a tweak. If you run P95 v28.10B1 using custom setup of 128K 128K in place FFT does your OC profile work?


Thank You! I will be exchanging almost everything as I think I got a lower tier Threadripper or possible a dud motherboard. I don't trust Fry's electronics so i will be returning the enermax radiator from there asap. I wonder why 4GHZ is unstable especially when all reviewers said threadripper is binned from he top 5% of ryzen chips? Maybe I was unlucky? Maybe im testing wrong? I tried your suggestion at 3.8 Ghz and ran fine, however I kept getting "Hal_initialization_failed" every so often and a windows BSOD and I had to do this long convoluted cycle of clearing cmos, cutting off power, and praying.  But we'll see how everything straightens out this the exchanged or rma'ed products :specool:


----------



## dejanh

thagabe said:


> Thank You! I will be exchanging almost everything as I think I got a lower tier Threadripper or possible a dud motherboard. I don't trust Fry's electronics so i will be returning the enermax radiator from there asap. I wonder why 4GHZ is unstable especially when all reviewers said threadripper is binned from he top 5% of ryzen chips? Maybe I was unlucky? Maybe im testing wrong? I tried your suggestion at 3.8 Ghz and ran fine, however I kept getting "Hal_initialization_failed" every so often and a windows BSOD and I had to do this long convoluted cycle of clearing cmos, cutting off power, and praying.  But we'll see how everything straightens out this the exchanged or rma'ed products :specool:


Threadripper is a 16 core/32 thread chip. It's not meant to be "easy" to overclock it. I'm not trying to harp on you but you have to be realistic. It's extremely unlikely that your issue is the chip and exchanging it is a waste of time. I would look at your memory or something else about your board settings being off that prevents you from being stable. Also, what kind of temperatures are you hitting at the 4GHz clock during stress testing, before it crashes?

I can get to 4GHz without much issue, but I have a custom watercooling loop. Even with it in place, 4.1GHz/4.2GHz is producing serious heat at the 1.4V+ voltage, 80C+.


----------



## thagabe

dejanh said:


> Threadripper is a 16 core/32 thread chip. It's not meant to be "easy" to overclock it. I'm not trying to harp on you but you have to be realistic. It's extremely unlikely that your issue is the chip and exchanging it is a waste of time. I would look at your memory or something else about your board settings being off that prevents you from being stable. Also, what kind of temperatures are you hitting at the 4GHz clock during stress testing, before it crashes?
> 
> I can get to 4GHz without much issue, but I have a custom watercooling loop. Even with it in place, 4.1GHz/4.2GHz is producing serious heat at the 1.4V+ voltage, 80C+.


You are quite right. I did not mean to be arrogant in my previous post. Right now everything is in return/exchange/RMA EXCEPT the threadripper itself (as micro center is being difficult). I have even swapped out my case as it did not really fit the zenith. 

Per your information ram might be another issue as the ram i was using was from a friend's build and are crucial ram from 2015 so prob not optimized for TR4 plus i may have screwed up the ram when taking them out from the slot as im not used to the single "latch" system. Bought some trident z 3200 "X" series so they should be compatible with ryzen.

Exchanging the Mobo as it might be A cause for this instability or it could be my settings/ignorance. I based my OC on many forums and did manual OC as well as manual vcore voltage. Unless you need to change things outside the tweaker's place (besides disabling c-states) I'm not sure what else it could be. Also I read that the mobo specifically reads wrong temps to bypass the sensemi.

As for cooling I am using Enermax TR4 full die coverage 360 rads with noctua A12x25 unless I am missing something then im not sure what I could be doing wrong. (I had the pump connected to the water pump pin-out on the zenith). 

The case was well ventilated with Noctua's A12's and A14. PSU is a EVGA 850W Platinum. I connected mobo with 24-pin, 8-pin, 8-pin (do i need the molex extra power? I'm only running one GPU). 2 SSD samsung 840 +860.

Benchmarking:

Using the Zenith's default 4.0GHZ the board boots and works but when I run "Furkmark CPU burner" it will crash after 1-5 mins. I tried cinabench15 and if I had ran cpu burner right before it will freeze the pc and nothing will happen until a hard reboot (mind you I turned off HPET as suggested for the "lag" experienced by ryzen cpu's). 

When running cpu-z the speeds look amazing over stock until boom the measurements are magically cut in half but would try to continue the stress test this is in less than 20 mins (idk how people do 24 hour stress tests).

@3.8GHZ the system *seems* stable but overall temps are low <60C in all tests (unless asus is lying to me).

Now I just backordered a Lian Li O11 Dynamic. If you dont mind pointing me to good CPU blocks for TR4 and maybe a beginner's guide to melding glass  

PS: How tight is tight enough for TR4? I know people said 34 ft-lbs? but like does the tool that came with the TR4 "wrench" when it reaches the correct torque? Or it is guesstimating?


----------



## springs113

If you bought a dynamic 011 for tr4 you will bein for a rude awakening. It will cover all of the side grommets.


----------



## thagabe

springs113 said:


> If you bought a dynamic 011 for tr4 you will bein for a rude awakening. It will cover all of the side grommets.


I am convinced this is not as bad as my previous case where instead of the case bending backwards it was bent forwards so the poor zenith was screwed down up to the half board and the other half was at a slight angle because of that bend. I am assuming the o11 dynamic would alleviate this issue plus the grommets would just be covered but not unusable, right? It may not be perfect but I like the design and the form factor (I don't really like huge cases).


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

thagabe said:


> How tight is tight enough for TR4? I know people said 34 ft-lbs? but like does the tool that came with the TR4 "wrench" when it reaches the correct torque? Or it is guesstimating?


The torque wrench the CPU comes with will "break" at exactly the required point so no need for guessing or even knowing at what value the break occurs :thumb:


----------



## Juggalo23451

I have to agree I have mine at 1.4v for 4.0 that is all I can go. I have a 360 rad and 480 rad cooling my cpu and gpus.


----------



## dejanh

Juggalo23451 said:


> I have to agree I have mine at 1.4v for 4.0 that is all I can go. I have a 360 rad and 480 rad cooling my cpu and gpus.


That's my exact setup as well, using two BI GTX 2s, same sizes, push-pull config, loop in series for CPU and GPU. This chip produces serious heat. I even have the new HeatKiller sTR4 block specifically designed for this chip.



thagabe said:


> If you dont mind pointing me to good CPU blocks for TR4 and maybe a beginner's guide to melding glass


I bought this one http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/18027.

It works great but you have to be really careful when tightening the mounting bolts. They are extremely weak at the base. Watercool ships an extra bolt just in case. One of mine snapped from over-tightening and I had to extract the remaining, broken, fastener piece from the socket thread and then screw in the other extra bolt very, very, very carefully.


----------



## thagabe

Arne Saknussemm said:


> The torque wrench the CPU comes with will "break" at exactly the required point so no need for guessing or even knowing at what value the break occurs :thumb:


YES! I knew how torque wenches worked but My illogical brain was too afraid of "putting too much pressure" so last build i did not tighten the chip down enough. Not so this time but the correct number was way lower (1.5 N M or 1.1 ft-lbs). After I kept tightening it the wrench indeed clicked and i knew I was done! Thanks so much for the confirmation!:thumb:


----------



## spadizzle

*Single/Dual rank*

Presently running F4-3200C14-8GTZRX 8x4 single from Gskill and was wondering if anyone is pushing some Dual rank 16x4 at all and how has your experience been, what speed are you pushing and all that goodness.

Thanks for any info!


I was looking at these  F4-3300C16Q-64GTZ


----------



## dejanh

spadizzle said:


> Presently running F4-3200C14-8GTZRX 8x4 single from Gskill and was wondering if anyone is pushing some Dual rank 16x4 at all and how has your experience been, what speed are you pushing and all that goodness.
> 
> Thanks for any info!
> 
> 
> I was looking at these  F4-3300C16Q-64GTZ


I'm running 4 x 16GB of G.Skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZR. No issues running at rated CL14 timings and 3200MHz speed, even when my 1950x is overclocked to 4.1GHz - 4.2GHz. I'm on the latest 1003 official BIOS.


----------



## spadizzle

dejanh said:


> I'm running 4 x 16GB of G.Skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZR. No issues running at rated CL14 timings and 3200MHz speed, even when my 1950x is overclocked to 4.1GHz - 4.2GHz. I'm on the latest 1003 official BIOS.


Thats impressive. I hear its tougher to push dual rank to higher speeds than single rank.


----------



## dejanh

spadizzle said:


> dejanh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running 4 x 16GB of G.Skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZR. No issues running at rated CL14 timings and 3200MHz speed, even when my 1950x is overclocked to 4.1GHz - 4.2GHz. I'm on the latest 1003 official BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats impressive. I hear its tougher to push dual rank to higher speeds than single rank.
Click to expand...

Generally it is. I do expect though that the DRAM capable of said timings and speeds will perform to spec, at the very least when not overclocked. The real issues start when you have all of the DIMM slots occupied.


----------



## thagabe

Question: I got Threadripper to 4.0 GHZ <80C with the enermax 360 @VCore 1.3360 and @soc 1.125 c-states off with the suggested tweak setting set so sensemi is off and the correct temp is displayed. After about an hour of prime95 with presets 128 128 in-place the machine suddenly turned down the fans and froze. restarting get everything back up and working again and 4.0 seems stable enough... any thoughts?


----------



## dejanh

thagabe said:


> Question: I got Threadripper to 4.0 GHZ <80C with the enermax 360 @VCore 1.3360 and @soc 1.125 c-states off with the suggested tweak setting set so sensemi is off and the correct temp is displayed. After about an hour of prime95 with presets 128 128 in-place the machine suddenly turned down the fans and froze. restarting get everything back up and working again and 4.0 seems stable enough... any thoughts?


That's still not really stable but it all depends on your needs. If you feel that you will rarely be loading all cores full tilt, especially for extended periods of time, you might be okay. I would also do some varied load testing, ideally switching heavy multi-core load to heavy single-core load, and back again.


----------



## thagabe

dejanh said:


> That's still not really stable but it all depends on your needs. If you feel that you will rarely be loading all cores full tilt, especially for extended periods of time, you might be okay. I would also do some varied load testing, ideally switching heavy multi-core load to heavy single-core load, and back again.


Absolutely, 4.0Ghz works but under heavy load it is not stable. I went back into the bios and played around a bit. Using my 360 full-coverage AIO I am stable with the following settings:

38.00 auto-multiplier
Vcore 1.2633
vsoc 1.200 (1.125 cause CPU code 60 at boot but would still boot on second try) 
D.O.C.P using my gskill-3200 triden Z RGB with 3200 +XMP timings
Turned off all the settings like sensemi, OC Enhancements, etc. 

Ran Y-Cruncher for 5 hours with an average tdie temp of 71C and Max tdie of 78.8C (kinda high but the processor is stable).

The only issue I've experienced is the oled showing cpu temp "froze" at 74C thus the fans on the AIO locked at 100% whether or not the cpu temps went back down, restart fixed this issue. 

Next Goal: Learn + build a custom loop with 2x360 Rads for TR4 + VRM + GPU. Possibly push for 4.0GHz with better cooling (71C average over 5 hrs is still meh considering AMD's recommended 24/7 temps are 68C tdie)


----------



## spadizzle

*Installed dual rank memory*

@dejanh, So the memory you posted is identical to what I have already except for the fact that it is dual rank. So I did what I had to do and bought 4 sticks!  It was a nightmare, but at the same time it wasn't getting the board to post consistently. I was running 1102 Bios but was having some oddities happening so I just opted to go back to 1003.


Have you or anyone else experienced setting the frequency say to 3200, change just one setting and reboot, the CPU would post and show 2133mhz for memory? Yet in the settings it would show 3200 and it would state the "Target Speed" is 3200, but would still post at 2133. Only way for me to get around this was to change to 3066, reboot, and this time it would show 3066 and then set 3200 and reboot and all is well.


Another crazy weird thing that happened, this took me 6 1/2 hours to figure out! lol I would get some generic settings in, like Memory; CAS, RCDRD. RCDWR, TRP. Some 1.37v for memory, I stopped touching the OHM's and mem address, well any timings below the TCKE setting. It would boot great, get into windows run a few tests. RTC would show some crazy high OHM's, which I was not use to seeing, but I'm comfortable now.  So go back into the BIOS and start setting everything else up, run fan tests, assign areas to the fans, etc. OK, should be ready to rock, reboot and bam, oled displaying, "checking memory". Wouldn't budge, didn't matter! This happened numerous times. Of course I would save the *.cmo file and try to restore settings but it would just freeze the BIOS everytime.  So I had to re-enter the settings everytime. I now have everything memorized. Trouble shooting led me to the FAN setup, which I thought was crazy, I mean, how in the hell could running FAN optimization and assigning areas to them cause a memory issue? Believe it or not, that was the issue. Ok, previous to the memory change I ran the FANS the same way, CHAS1: MULTI; CPU, MB, VRM and Extended had 2 fans for MB and Chipset and the last fan for VRM and MB. For whatever reason, it was because I set 3 areas to the CHAS1 Fan. I set CHAS1 to MB and VRM and the rest the same. Boots everytime now. :/

Wish I could post some jpg's, the memory is impressive, running AIDA64 mem benches, write speed is fairly on par with my old settings(Old Scores with F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR Extreme Timings with alittle tinkering; Memory: 94ish(read)high98ish(Write)91ish(Copy) 64ish(Latency).

Now currently using F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR with Fast Alt TRFC. 95ish(read), 98ish(write) and 96ish(copy) 96ish (latency). Running it a few times, I am impressed how copy is so much higher in the 96k's, 97k's. I really got a feeling I can get this memory pushing some better numbers.


Really wish I could post some screen shots to better represent this memory. Starts looking @ENTERPRISE,"picks up pitch fork".


Just in case, could someone set your Chas1 fan to multiple sources: cpu, mb, vrm and see if it posts after rebooting?  *warning, you might have to clear CMOS* 
One other possibility could've been going from that 1102 back to 1003, no idea, food for thought.


----------



## WouterKCS

*Need to replace broken ENERMEX TR4 -- What is the best cooler at this time.*

Hi,

Run at 4Ghz all cores with 1950X -- runs great, but cooler makes a lot of noise, according reviews they seems to be all having problems.

I read recently they will be coming out with new coolers for Threadripper 2.

Any suggestions for the best cooler!

Thanks in advance,


----------



## x7007

WouterKCS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Run at 4Ghz all cores with 1950X -- runs great, but cooler makes a lot of noise, according reviews they seems to be all having problems.
> 
> I read recently they will be coming out with new coolers for Threadripper 2.
> 
> Any suggestions for the best cooler!
> 
> Thanks in advance,


this annoying enermax pump so crap. it's already died 3 times for me. less than 4 months each. if you want best cooler it's only custom water cooler. had corsair h115i also died. using now noctua tr4 nh 14 cooler. the heatkilller block and xspc pump and radiator is the way to go. btw can I use the enermax 360 radiator in custom water cooling? what will I need to do?


----------



## Samaelje

Plz halp! I updated bios to the latest version, cant boot windows now! Bios version: 9952
I wanna revert to 1003 ver but it says „sekected file is not a proper bios!”
What should I do guys?


----------



## thagabe

@Samaelje 

Do bios flashback! Download the bios 1003 from asus then unzip then copy to a recently formatted (fat32) usb then rename all the file name to "ze.cap" all lower cased no quotes then plug it in to the usb label "BIOS" then turn off psu then turn on PSU but press the "bios" button next to "clear cmos" for 3 seconds (count 1 Mississippi 2 Mississippi 3 Mississippi) then let it do its thing. After flash DO NOT press "clear cmos" and just press the "start" button on the actual mobo.


----------



## thagabe

@eleanore 

We need Agesa 1.0.0.6 sleep bug still present in windows 10 with BIOS 1003


----------



## Samaelje

thagabe said:


> @Samaelje
> 
> Do bios flashback! Download the bios 1003 from asus then unzip then copy to a recently formatted (fat32) usb then rename all the file name to "ze.cap" all lower cased no quotes then plug it in to the usb label "BIOS" then turn off psu then turn on PSU but press the "bios" button next to "clear cmos" for 3 seconds (count 1 Mississippi 2 Mississippi 3 Mississippi) then let it do its thing. After flash DO NOT press "clear cmos" and just press the "start" button on the actual mobo.


OMG THANK U!


----------



## Samaelje

Hi, I bought this RAM for Threadripper 1950x and Asus Zenith Extreme https://www.corsair.com/uk/en/Categ...z-C19-Memory-Kit---Black/p/CMK64GX4M8X3800C19

It is possible to reach 3800mhz on this RAM? Now freq is 2133 witch is default, other values such as 2666, 3200 just reset my settings to default. How can i change timings etc for 3600-3800?


----------



## gupsterg

3800MHz not possible IMO.

Even 3600MHz on 2 dimms is tough to get high level of stability and or needs "silicon lottery" win IMC IMO.

As officially Threadripper in that RAM configuration would support 2133MHz, I reckon you'd need manual tweaking to be able to gain upto 3200MHz.

First I'd confirm what RAM IC you have, use Thaiphoon Burner linked in OP. Then gain experience of tweaking the HW by attaining higher speed RAM on say 2 dimms, then 4, etc.

You'll also find The Stilt's Ryzen memory timings checker tool handy. This will show you what [Auto] ProcODT, RTT, CAD Bus, etc default to. You may find [Auto] as you increase RAM MHz is not as you need, so you could then start setting the stated values as they were on lower speed to gain higher speed.

These are just pointers, I hope they help.


----------



## Samaelje

gupsterg said:


> 3800MHz not possible IMO.
> 
> Even 3600MHz on 2 dimms is tough to get high level of stability and or needs "silicon lottery" win IMC IMO.
> 
> As officially Threadripper in that RAM configuration would support 2133MHz, I reckon you'd need manual tweaking to be able to gain upto 3200MHz.
> 
> First I'd confirm what RAM IC you have, use Thaiphoon Burner linked in OP. Then gain experience of tweaking the HW by attaining higher speed RAM on say 2 dimms, then 4, etc.
> 
> You'll also find The Stilt's Ryzen memory timings checker tool handy. This will show you what [Auto] ProcODT, RTT, CAD Bus, etc default to. You may find [Auto] as you increase RAM MHz is not as you need, so you could then start setting the stated values as they were on lower speed to gain higher speed.
> 
> These are just pointers, I hope they help.



Hi, I get 3200 stable, thank u very much!


----------



## gupsterg

Samaelje said:


> Hi, I get 3200 stable, thank u very much!


OK, as you earlier stated when you set "2666, 3200 just reset my settings to default." I advised to attain 3200MHz and move on.



Samaelje said:


> It is possible to reach 3800mhz on this RAM? Now freq is 2133 witch is default, other values such as 2666, 3200 just reset my settings to default. How can i change timings etc for 3600-3800?


To change timings use DRAM Timings Control section. Setting D.O.C.P for Ai Tuner on Extreme Tweaker page will use XMP profile. Double check RAM Frequency, DRAM voltages, etc are as you want.


----------



## Samaelje

gupsterg said:


> Samaelje said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I get 3200 stable, thank u very much!
> 
> 
> 
> OK, as you earlier stated when you set "2666, 3200 just reset my settings to default." I advised to attain 3200MHz and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> Samaelje said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible to reach 3800mhz on this RAM? Now freq is 2133 witch is default, other values such as 2666, 3200 just reset my settings to default. How can i change timings etc for 3600-3800?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To change timings use DRAM Timings Control section. Setting D.O.C.P for Ai Tuner on Extreme Tweaker page will use XMP profile. Double check RAM Frequency, DRAM voltages, etc are as you want.
Click to expand...

I changed the timing, DOCP ****ed up my settings every time (@3800) but 19-19-19-39 and 1.35V works fine @ 3200mhz.
Thanks for help


----------



## gupsterg

Your RAM may have 2 XMP profiles, perhaps that caused issue.

C19 3200MHz is rather loose. I'd aim to tighten up timings. As said before identify the RAM IC (I suspect you have Samsung B die), as there are tighter timings presets in DRAM Timings Control that maybe useful to you.


----------



## WouterKCS

Any problem with a Noctua NH-U14S TR4-SP3 fitting in an ASUS Xenith Extreem -- have 4x 8GB G'Skill RAM. Thanks


----------



## Samaelje

WouterKCS said:


> Any problem with a Noctua NH-U14S TR4-SP3 fitting in an ASUS Xenith Extreem -- have 4x 8GB G'Skill RAM. Thanks


Have same cooler, no problem at all, pretty compact build


----------



## nycgtr

So my zenith sudden started outputting code 00 and just stays on cpu code 00. On power up. Vrm fan goes to 100%. The boards reset and power does nothing. I have to flip the power switch to reset it. Took it out of the case, 1 stick ram the usual nothing else same stuff. Kinda odd as I never reseated the cpu once. It was working fine then the machine sat powered off for about 3 weeks and bam this happens. I doubt the cpu flat out died. So motherboard just crapped out?

I tried a bios flash back it did seem to go thru. Reset cmos does nothing. It doesn't cycle thru any codes just 00 on power up and stays there. Of course the rgb headers and rgb still rainbow like no tmr.

EDIt psu took a crap it seems. Ugh ax1300 said bye bye apparently.


----------



## Keith Myers

The only code 00 I've ever had to deal with was a dead cpu. Looks like you troubleshot down to the psu being the culprit. Hope it didn't take out the cpu.


----------



## Erland82

I had the same error. 
I tried all the trix, bios reset, out with the battery for 5 min and a bios flashback, still error 00. 
Hard to find info on this error......

I took the bios battery out, left it out over night. 
Worked fine next morning.

My computer froze working on a task. 
I think it was heat. 
(somehow the fan control stopped working)


----------



## Nizzen

Keith Myers said:


> The only code 00 I've ever had to deal with was a dead cpu. Looks like you troubleshot down to the psu being the culprit. Hope it didn't take out the cpu.


When my 6950x died, my asus rampage V said q code 00. Rip cpu.


----------



## The EX1

Just started tweaking my Zenith and 1920X machine to try and squeeze some more performance out of my VMs. It is hard for me to monitor voltages and core temps as none of that information is passed through to the clients. I have set the auto 4.0GHz profile in BIOS (flame suit on) and set the D.O.C.P. profile for my G.Skill F4-3400C16Q-32GTZKW. Performance is up 12.5% in Cinebench for each VM so I am pleased so far. The OLED display is showing temps under full load around 50C with my Noctua air cooler and dual SP120s. I fear that a temp offset is making this read lower though.

The problem is, I am pretty much flying blind when I am testing out the overclocks. I can monitor core frequency in unraid, but that is pretty much it. Auto motherboard overclocks usually have a bad wrap so I am a bit nervous.


----------



## gupsterg

@The EX1

I have a 1950X at stock, RAM OC'd (3466MHz The Stilt preset).

I'm using Bykski TR block, 2x MagiCool G2 Slim 360mm rads. The rad at front of case has fans as intake, top rad is exhaust, a 140mm fan as rear case exhaust. The fans used/profile are pretty average RPM as to have low noise, so I wouldn't say good airflow. But I do I have front panel as mesh on case plus cut out plastic behind mesh on top panel to improve airflow. Link to setup photo.

With room temperature of ~23.5C, when under load from HCI Memtest v6.0 (set as 32 instances of 850MB). I see ~42-44C on OLED, I believe this is correct. OLED has offset removed (As long FW, etc up to date). At idle total rig excluding screen shows ~105W from wall plug meter. from HCI loading system as stated before, I see ~245W excluding screen.

Will be loading rig with other apps and state temps, what was loading your CPU when you have ~50C?


----------



## The EX1

gupsterg said:


> @The EX1
> 
> I have a 1950X at stock, RAM OC'd (3466MHz The Stilt preset).
> 
> I'm using Bykski TR block, 2x MagiCool G2 Slim 360mm rads. The rad at front of case has fans as intake, top rad is exhaust, a 140mm fan as rear case exhaust. The fans used/profile are pretty average RPM as to have low noise, so I wouldn't say good airflow. But I do I have front panel as mesh on case plus cut out plastic behind mesh on top panel to improve airflow. Link to setup photo.
> 
> With room temperature of ~23.5C, when under load from HCI Memtest v6.0 (set as 32 instances of 850MB). I see ~42-44C on OLED, I believe this is correct. OLED has offset removed (As long FW, etc up to date). At idle total rig excluding screen shows ~105W from wall plug meter. from HCI loading system as stated before, I see ~245W excluding screen.
> 
> Will be loading rig with other apps and state temps, what was loading your CPU when you have ~50C?


Thanks for the reply.

50C is when all three VMs are running Cinebench in a loop. This loads 9 out of the 12 cores to 100%. The remaining cores are reserved for unraid.


----------



## gupsterg

@The EX1

NP  .

To me seems about right. I'll drop some cores/threads and runs some tests.

Room temp climbed to ~26C now, as afternoon sun is hitting the room. Y-Cruncher loading CPU, differing test sets result in differing loads. The max temps in screenie occur when test sets change.

BKT ~48C, ~270W from wall inc screen (which is ~20W)
BBP ~56C, ~300W
SFT ~55C, ~300W
FFT ~45C, ~260W
N32 ~57C, ~310W
N64 ~56C, ~300W
HNT ~50/53C, ~300/310W (This test seems to swing more on temp, etc)
VST ~55C, 320W
C17 ~59C, 320W

Later I'll run some custom setups of P95, that has more stable loads/temps.


----------



## Sicness

I ran into a weird issue yesterday. I updated my GPU drivers from 18.6.1 to 18.7.1 and during driver install, my screen went black and didn't display the desktop again. It got signal, it was just black. I pushed reset and the moment Windows loaded, the screen went black again. I disconnected one of my Vegas and voila, all was good again. I suspected a driver issue, connected Vega #2 again, and booted into safe mode to use DDU. After that's done, I'm back into Windows to install the previously working 18.6.1. All is well until the driver is installing when black screen hits again. I'm starting to suspect Vega #2 may be faulty. I've checked the PSU, the cables, and all seems well on that end. To rule out Windows being the issue, I did a quick install of Windows 10 on another drive. All was well until Windows loaded a driver. Poof, black screen.

I did some googling and found that black screen issues with Vega are not unheard of. One guy, I think it was on Reddit, said he ran into the issue when he was using a beta BIOS for his ASUS B350 board. After flashing to the latest official BIOS, the problem went away. I had 9952 installed at the time and flashed to 1003 ... and the issue was gone. Vega #2 is back in action.

Tl;dr: If you run into black screen issues with Vega on this board, and you're on a beta/unofficial BIOS, try 1003. It fixed the problem for me.


----------



## RyanRC

*32GB @3200MHz or 64gb @2933MHz on Asus Zenith?*

Hello all

First off I might suspect in the previous 281 pages of this thread this may have been well discussed, but with that much to sift through it could take a really long time to find, so I hope all can forgive if I ask as well.

So I just ordered a Asus ROG Zenith Extreme MB and am trying to figure out which memory to buy that is amongst its approved lists by whoever, and at least for the brand I am pretty set on going with G.Skill and preferably the Flare X line as I don't need any light stuff.

All in all if I could have my way I would love to load up all its banks with 128GB of 3200MHz at 14CL memory and be done with it, but for anything like that in the speeds/specs of that amount if someone even does make it I don't think any are approved for this board as far as I know, but even if there was I am sure could never even remotely afford it.

So sadly I think for now I am stuck with either 32GB of the F4-3200C14Q-32GFX quad kit which is listed to be able to run on this board @ 3200MHz, or the 64GB of the F4-2933C14Q-64GFX quad kit which is listed to run at a lower speed of 2933MHz.

So was just wondering about anyone's thoughts as to which will perform better?

In other words, will I do better with less Gigs of RAM that run at a little higher speed, or with twice the amount of physical RAM at a little bit slower speed?

Note, without making a long list of the whys, I am pretty sure a lot of what I will be doing with this machine will be looking to use its memory well, but again is hard to know if it running a bit faster with less would be better, or the more at a little slower would.

Also to note if its of any relevance, will be running a air cooled Threadripper 1950X for the processor, a Samsung 960 PRO M.2 512GB for the main OS drive and Windows 10 Pro for the OS all in a Corsair 750D Air case and for the most part I am hoping to do as mim OC of all things as I might need to.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Nizzen

RyanRC said:


> Hello all
> 
> First off I might suspect in the previous 281 pages of this thread this may have been well discussed, but with that much to sift through it could take a really long time to find, so I hope all can forgive if I ask as well.
> 
> So I just ordered a Asus ROG Zenith Extreme MB and am trying to figure out which memory to buy that is amongst its approved lists by whoever, and at least for the brand I am pretty set on going with G.Skill and preferably the Flare X line as I don't need any light stuff.
> 
> All in all if I could have my way I would love to load up all its banks with 128GB of 3200MHz at 14CL memory and be done with it, but for anything like that in the speeds/specs of that amount if someone even does make it I don't think any are approved for this board as far as I know, but even if there was I am sure could never even remotely afford it.
> 
> So sadly I think for now I am stuck with either 32GB of the F4-3200C14Q-32GFX quad kit which is listed to be able to run on this board @ 3200MHz, or the 64GB of the F4-2933C14Q-64GFX quad kit which is listed to run at a lower speed of 2933MHz.
> 
> So was just wondering about anyone's thoughts as to which will perform better?
> 
> In other words, will I do better with less Gigs of RAM that run at a little higher speed, or with twice the amount of physical RAM at a little bit slower speed?
> 
> Note, without making a long list of the whys, I am pretty sure a lot of what I will be doing with this machine will be looking to use its memory well, but again is hard to know if it running a bit faster with less would be better, or the more at a little slower would.
> 
> Also to note if its of any relevance, will be running a air cooled Threadripper 1950X for the processor, a Samsung 960 PRO M.2 512GB for the main OS drive and Windows 10 Pro for the OS all in a Corsair 750D Air case and for the most part I am hoping to do as mim OC of all things as I might need to.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Which programs do you use that use over 32GB of RAM? If you don't use over 32GB, there is no need for more. My gamer has 16GB and my workstation has 32GB. Looks to be plenty 

Memoryspeed is good TR because infinity fabric is running @ memoryspeed. Higher memory frequence, higher infinity fabric speed. (communication between cores)


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

RyanRC said:


> So I just ordered a Asus ROG Zenith Extreme MB and am trying to figure out which memory to buy


G.Skill 32GB C14 kits (14-14-14-34) are the sweet spot on this platform for sure. Samsung B-die if you can confirm the RAM chips the kits use...sometimes stipulates this in the specs.

32GB should be more than enough for most use cases. If you are going to be a specialist case using 64 or 128GB of RAM you are advised to look carefully at QVL and go with lower frequencies.


----------



## VileLasagna

Arne Saknussemm said:


> G.Skill 32GB C14 kits (14-14-14-34) are the sweet spot on this platform for sure. Samsung B-die if you can confirm the RAM chips the kits use...sometimes stipulates this in the specs.
> 
> 32GB should be more than enough for most use cases. If you are going to be a specialist case using 64 or 128GB of RAM you are advised to look carefully at QVL and go with lower frequencies.


Can confirm those to be purdy good. I have some of them 3600MHz sticks that will run at 3466 with the timings from the XMP profile memtest stable and all. Really pleased with the kits


----------



## VileLasagna

nycgtr said:


> EDIt psu took a crap it seems. Ugh ax1300 said bye bye apparently.


F

u.u


----------



## Threadripper

So I'm currently trying to underclock my 1950x and I cannot for the life of me get the voltage under 1 volt. So at 3.4 ghz it's 1.0135 stable but at 3.3 if I put it under a volt it's almost as if it doesn't register it. Is there an option or something that I'm missing? Too give you an idea of what I'm seeing @3.9= 1.25 @3.8 1.2 @3.7 1.17 @3.6 = 1.13 @3.5 = 1.07


----------



## RyanRC

Hey guys and thanks for the replies, have address each below.



Nizzen said:


> Which programs do you use that use over 32GB of RAM? If you don't use over 32GB, there is no need for more. My gamer has 16GB and my workstation has 32GB. Looks to be plenty


Trust me I am no expert on much of what I am going to say, but is not so much that I run one program persay, but for how I use my machine I end up running many at the same time and ones that are not Mem friendly as they leak a lot but regardless I have to use them.

So currently with my 16gb unit, it may vary but typically with in 15 to 30 mins depending on how many are up, my machine slowly begins to bog down to a point its almost unusable and the only way to fix this is to save where everything is, shut them all down, run cCleaner, then start them all up again.

I would suspect greatly that as my current machine while at the time I built it is was a very high end one, being that it is about 15 years old has a lot to do with that too, but was just looking to do all I can as if I am going to spend this kind of money again I just want to give it as much as I can on all fronts and not essentially "build in a choke point" that makes everything else done and spent pointless an all not just for now, but so it can be one that lasts me another 15 years.



Nizzen said:


> Memoryspeed is good TR because infinity fabric is running @ memoryspeed. Higher memory frequence, higher infinity fabric speed. (communication between cores)


That right there is one heck of a really good point.



Arne Saknussemm said:


> G.Skill 32GB C14 kits (14-14-14-34) are the sweet spot on this platform for sure. Samsung B-die if you can confirm the RAM chips the kits use...sometimes stipulates this in the specs.
> 
> 32GB should be more than enough for most use cases. If you are going to be a specialist case using 64 or 128GB of RAM you are advised to look carefully at QVL and go with lower frequencies.


Yeah this all seems to be the general consensus.

One thing that puzzles me and please forgive that I don't know as much as I would think many here do and so perhaps this is a oversimplified question, but if this kit and spec of it works so well, why can't I just buy (2) of them either now or perhaps the second in a year or two and have that work?

Thanks again.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

RyanRC said:


> One thing that puzzles me and please forgive that I don't know as much as I would think many here do and so perhaps this is a oversimplified question, but if this kit and spec of it works so well, why can't I just buy (2) of them either now or perhaps the second in a year or two and have that work?


Here is a good explanation of this: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...e-memory-kits!-The-meat-and-potatoes-overview


----------



## RyanRC

Arne Saknussemm said:


> Here is a good explanation of this: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...e-memory-kits!-The-meat-and-potatoes-overview


That is a good explanation and thanks for that.

Given all things and especially the sick cost of this stuff right now I guess the best solution is to go with the 32 at this point and hope the rest of everything else makes up for any issues.

Hopefully if what all are saying is correct the prices on these little bits of silicon will come back down again in a year or two and then I could afford to play more with some trial and error attempts.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## dratseb

Wanted to add my 2c to this thread. Just built a machine for work with 2x G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) that wasn't posting with the XMP profile. Turned out the sub timings on the kits were different, and we had to put the slower pair in the first two slots before it would post at 3200. I'd recommend buying a 4x16gb XMP kit to avoid this problem.


----------



## gupsterg

Just my 2c. I bought open box F4-3200C14Q-32GVK, 1 dimm out of 4 was from another kit. Amazon at the time of purchase had 2 kits listed, as it came in no retail packaging I can only assume mix up occurred there.

I have had 3466MHz The Stilt preset out of them on ZE. No different from the F4-3200C14D-16GTZ and F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW matched sets I own.

I have had 3400MHz using The Stilt 3466MHz timings on 1800X and C6H. I believe that CPU only had 3400MHz to give, as F4-3200C14D-16GTZ reaches same speeds. I had determined an OC profile of 4.0GHz/3400MHz using the GTZ matched kit, when I swapped to the 4x GVK (unmatched) I only needed to bump ProcODT 1 step and SOC 2 steps to gain HCI/P95 8K 4096K 27GB stability.

I have so far only managed 3200MHz with the GVK on 2700X and C7H or C6H, when using all four dimms. This is same as a matched set of F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW.

On the 2700X+C7H I also started testing sets of 2 dimms from the GVK and GTZSW. The reason was the F4-3200C14D-16GTZ I also own, had shown some stability test passes for 3533MHz, but profile was still at times "hit'n'miss" for stability. I split the GVK set into 2 sets of 2 dimms.

i) serials 1746xxxxx84 & 1746xxxxx87

ii) serials 1746xxxxx88 & 1746xxxxx89

Set (i) reached 3466MHz The Stilt at same VDIMM as F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, but needed 1 step bump in ProcODT and 2 step bump in SOC. Surprisingly set (ii) only reaches 3400MHz on the 2700X+C7H. Soon testing on 2700X+C6H.

My own opinion is unmatched sets of same RAM seem AOK, basis though is failed some what, as sample# is 1 .


----------



## phazedreality81

yeah i saw a video online of a guy who had 2 of the same 32gb kits, and put one kit in first in the quad channel config, and filled up the rest of the slots with the other kit. it worked for him.


----------



## RyanRC

*Which M.2 socket to use?*

Hello all

I have noticed on several build videos on the Net for this board that more seem to go with the supplied DIMM card to installed their M.2 drives instead of putting it under the heat spreader to the fixed connection that is on the board.

Is there any particular reason above the obvious more easy access for this?

Is one location a better performer then the other?


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

RyanRC said:


> Is one location a better performer then the other?


I don't think it's a performance thing...more an airflow thing...I guess some case builds figure the DIMM 2 will have more air flowing over the drives so keeping them cooler and avoiding potential throttling...

If you have airflow over the PCB then it's a good spot too.


----------



## KerryGT

*64GB RAM (8x8) @3200mhz Stable*

After reading a few posts back, I'll share good experience with G.SKILL F4-3200C14Q-32GTZRX

I originally purchased a 32GB kit with 4 sticks. They went up to 3466mhz stable using The Stilt's preset resident in the BIOS.

Two months later I installed an additional kit to 64GB, and the ZenEx got fussy making me go down to 2933 using < latest BIOS.

Now with latest BIOS 64GB (8x8) is stable @3200MHz (didn't test >) without custom settings or presets, only voltage adjustments.

Get it running with 32GB first at 2933mhz then populate the rest. After a few cold boots you should be able to step up the speed incrementally.

I used 1.40 volts measured by AIDA64 on EACH STICK. I think the mobo was at 1.44 or so to get there. (they wont all be the same setting)

Remember the Power Section has RAM boot voltage settings as well, bring them to the measured 1.40 settings used.

(1950x CPU cores locked at 3.900 by disabling Performance Boost.)

(Remember to avoid problems by any cooling fan SOFTWARE traps, I tweaked all fans & pump settings inside the BIOS to avoid software control!
There is plenty of documentation in the forums about cooling fan software problems.)

The entire build is crash free; and yes, I did notice faster response @3200 due to Infinity Fabric.

Happy 64Gigs @ 3200mhz everyone!!!


----------



## RyanRC

KerryGT said:


> After reading a few posts back, I'll share good experience with G.SKILL F4-3200C14Q-32GTZRX


I wonder if there is any dif between the F4-3200C14Q-32GTZRX units and the F4-3200C14Q-32GFX units I was looking to get?

To mention so others may not have look it up, the GTZRX are the TridentZ with LED units, and the GFX are the FlareX or non LED version.

Other than a dif heat spreader design and the LED's I wonder if the chips and all else is the same?


----------



## Nizzen

For those who didn't know: Intel Optane 900p works great with Threadripper  Running now 900p 480GB on my TR system.


----------



## KerryGT

I use two of the SSD sticks you mentioned on the adapter card in RAID 0.

I avoided using the single motherboard location because there are ties to a mobo slot (look it up), and

reports of cooling issues there. The adapter card is cooled fine in my case from the front intake fans,

otherwise a small fan is mountable to the adapter card. If you ever run your OpSys in RAID 0 (fastest) be wise

and do automated daily backups into an HDD. I happen to use a RAID 10 of Seagate Iron Wolf Pro's using four 6TB drives.

It is crucial to get the correct RAM, and totally avoid (remove it, and use BIOS control) software controlled cooling; for stability.

Good Luck!


----------



## gseeley

KerryGT said:


> ...
> I avoided using the single motherboard location because there are ties to a mobo slot (look it up)...


The M.2_1 socket shares bandwidth with the U.2 connector, not a mobo slot. I looked it up


----------



## VileLasagna

gseeley said:


> The M.2_1 socket shares bandwidth with the U.2 connector, not a mobo slot. I looked it up


Off the top of my head I thought it was The U.2 shares bandwidth with the bottom PCI-e slot and all three M.2 have their own exclusive lanes


As for using the riser card vs the on on the board, I also don't think it has anything to do with performance. Other reasons are:
- You can show off the drive, instead of it being hidden
- You can buy a cute heatsink like the EK one pictured on the video (I have a couple of those myself)
- It's more practical if you need to remove the drive for any reason
- If you're raiding, it makes more sense when thinking about it if they're physically close.

I have all three slots populated and COULD do some testing later but form what I remember they're really all the same.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

RyanRC said:


> I wonder if the chips and all else is the same?


Probably the same thing...just bling or no bling...both are qualified on ZE...


----------



## gseeley

VileLasagna said:


> Off the top of my head I thought it was The U.2 shares bandwidth with the bottom PCI-e slot and all three M.2 have their own exclusive lanes


ASUS didn't make it easy to find in the manual, but yes, both you and KerryGT were correct in saying the it shares with a PCI slot. To summarize the manual:

Page 1-26: The U.2 connector shares bandwidth with the M.2_1 socket. Adjust the BIOS settings to use U.2 devices.
Page 1-8: The PCIE_X8/X4_4 slot shares bandwidth with the U.2. In 4-way (SLI) configuration, if the PCIE_X8/X4_4 is used in x8 mode, U.2 port will de disabled.

And so that implies that M.2_1 socket shares bandwidth with PCIE_X8/X4_4


----------



## RyanRC

gseeley said:


> ASUS didn't make it easy to find in the manual, but yes, both you and KerryGT were correct in saying the it shares with a PCI slot. To summarize the manual:
> 
> Page 1-26: The U.2 connector shares bandwidth with the M.2_1 socket. Adjust the BIOS settings to use U.2 devices.
> Page 1-8: The PCIE_X8/X4_4 slot shares bandwidth with the U.2. In 4-way (SLI) configuration, if the PCIE_X8/X4_4 is used in x8 mode, U.2 port will de disabled.
> 
> And so that implies that M.2_1 socket shares bandwidth with PCIE_X8/X4_4


Please forgive the ignorance, but am I correct in assuming this only refers to the M.2_1 socket that is the single one under the heat spreader, and that for the standout card that has the two M.2 sockets on it, none of this applies to that?


----------



## RoBiK

gseeley said:


> ASUS didn't make it easy to find in the manual, but yes, both you and KerryGT were correct in saying the it shares with a PCI slot. To summarize the manual:
> 
> Page 1-26: The U.2 connector shares bandwidth with the M.2_1 socket. Adjust the BIOS settings to use U.2 devices.
> Page 1-8: The PCIE_X8/X4_4 slot shares bandwidth with the U.2. In 4-way (SLI) configuration, if the PCIE_X8/X4_4 is used in x8 mode, U.2 port will de disabled.
> 
> And so that implies that M.2_1 socket shares bandwidth with PCIE_X8/X4_4


I am pretty sure that the documentation is wrong in this case. I think the board manufacturer has the option to share the BW for U.2 either with the PCIE slot or with M.2, not both. And in case of Zenith Extreme it is the PCIE slot.


----------



## gseeley

RoBiK said:


> I am pretty sure that the documentation is wrong in this case. I think the board manufacturer has the option to share the BW for U.2 either with the PCIE slot or with M.2, not both. And in case of Zenith Extreme it is the PCIE slot.


Thanks RoBiK. I wish mobo manufacturers would consistently put a block diagram in the manual like they used to, especially on a kitchen-sink type board like the Zenith where there are so many features and not enough lanes...


----------



## gseeley

RyanRC said:


> Please forgive the ignorance, but am I correct in assuming this only refers to the M.2_1 socket that is the single one under the heat spreader, and that for the standout card that has the two M.2 sockets on it, none of this applies to that?


Correct and correct. See the block diagram that RoBiK posted.


----------



## xoqolatl

I'll just drop this here 

EDIT: removed erroneous image


----------



## RoBiK

xoqolatl said:


> I'll just drop this here


Maybe it would be better if you did not. I am pretty certain that that picture is incorrect.


----------



## xoqolatl

What about it is incorrect? I have tested this with a device in each port.


----------



## RoBiK

xoqolatl said:


> What about it is incorrect? I have tested this with a device in each port.


See the attached picture. You can verify this by yourself by examining the PCI Bus topology.


----------



## xoqolatl

I was wrong. I will now cower in shame


----------



## Palulukas

Today I received my new RAM-kit, finally with B-Die (coming a long, unsatisfied journey with S-Die).
It's the G.Skill F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR.

I'm afraid to ask but did anyone achieve the 3600 MHz with any kit?
I tried and tried but cannot get 3600 MHz to work even for 1 minute. 

Now I reduced down to 3466 MHz, with all other settings for 3600 MHz: CL16, CMD: 2T and VDRAM: 1,45V, etc. 

Should I try aiming for 3600 MHz or should I stay with 3466 and maybe go for CMD: 1T and tighter Timings? Is 1,45V safe for B-Die?


Kind regards

Palulukas


----------



## VileLasagna

Palulukas said:


> Today I received my new RAM-kit, finally with B-Die (coming a long, unsatisfied journey with S-Die).
> It's the G.Skill F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR.
> 
> I'm afraid to ask but did anyone achieve the 3600 MHz with any kit?
> I tried and tried but cannot get 3600 MHz to work even for 1 minute.
> 
> Now I reduced down to 3466 MHz, with all other settings for 3600 MHz: CL16, CMD: 2T and VDRAM: 1,45V, etc.
> 
> Should I try aiming for 3600 MHz or should I stay with 3466 and maybe go for CMD: 1T and tighter Timings? Is 1,45V safe for B-Die?
> 
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Palulukas



I have 32 gigs of C14 3600 B-Die from G.Skill and personally haven't managed to get it stable on the nominal speed. I THINK it's not as finicky as yours but 100% not memtest stable. I fiddled a bit but not too hard (easy to get lost in the bazillion timing options), so I've been running mine using the 3600MHz XMP Profile timings and voltage, except I dropped the speed to 3466 and it's been rock solid there. So, 3466 you can probably get without too much trouble but 3600 has been a tough one to maintain for I think everyone.


----------



## RoBiK

*2nd Generation TR Support*

The 4gamers website has some news regarding the 2nd gen. TR support on the Zenith Extreme: 

https://www.4gamers.com.tw/news/detail/35802/ASUS-X399-cooling-kit-for-2nd-gen-Ryzen-Threadripper

Looks like ASUS will be providing an upgrade (cooling kit) to improve the cooling of the motherboard components. The slides also mention BIOS version number 1303 that is supposed to bring support for TR2.


----------



## Palulukas

VileLasagna said:


> I have 32 gigs of C14 3600 B-Die from G.Skill and personally haven't managed to get it stable on the nominal speed. I THINK it's not as finicky as yours but 100% not memtest stable. I fiddled a bit but not too hard (easy to get lost in the bazillion timing options), so I've been running mine using the 3600MHz XMP Profile timings and voltage, except I dropped the speed to 3466 and it's been rock solid there. So, 3466 you can probably get without too much trouble but 3600 has been a tough one to maintain for I think everyone.


Hello VileLasagna,

thank you for your answer. I didn't found any G.Skill 3600MHz CL14 Kit, so I bought the one above. But well... it's B-Die. Maybe not the best quality, but...
I continued messing around with it yesterday and now I achieved 3466 MHz CL14 with 1T with ease. Maybe more tighter timings possible. I'll find that out for sure. 
The 1,45V though... they doesn't look right for me.

About the cooling kits for TR2: 
They might be interesting for all TR-Chips, not especially the Zen+ ones. I love to cool every cm of our board so I might go for the SoC-Cooler but not for the VRM-fan. I already did watercool them with a Watercool-block. 
Would love to see more watercooling capabilities for this board. 


Kind regards

Palulukas


----------



## VileLasagna

Palulukas said:


> Hello VileLasagna,
> 
> thank you for your answer. I didn't found any G.Skill 3600MHz CL14 Kit, so I bought the one above. But well... it's B-Die. Maybe not the best quality, but...
> I continued messing around with it yesterday and now I achieved 3466 MHz CL14 with 1T with ease. Maybe more tighter timings possible. I'll find that out for sure.
> 
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Palulukas


Nice one man, hope you find a nice sweet spot for those to settle in. For me 3466 was more in line with what I was realistically expecting. It was a bit of "Seems the IMC on this struggles a bit, so I'm, going to buy this very high speed kit, but probably looking at 3200 or 3466 in the end anyway". I more just wanted a bit of a piece of mind when it came to wondering the "what ifs" I bought more expensive RAM. So I'm neither fussed nor disappointed by my final speeds, and 3466 C14 is already plenty beastly =P

Regarding the cooling kit

I've got the Watercool VRM block as well so I'm mostly covered. The SOC heatsink might be cute, but unlikely to be worth on its own.

Kind of surprised that they're adding yet another fan to the VRM, wonder if this is just marketing faff or if there was testing indicating that at the power draw of the next higher chips this WILL be a welcome addition. I know that VRM is pretty compact so wouldn't be surprised if it got quite hot, though the components themselves are pretty beefy.


----------



## Palulukas

VileLasagna said:


> Nice one man, hope you find a nice sweet spot for those to settle in. For me 3466 was more in line with what I was realistically expecting. It was a bit of "Seems the IMC on this struggles a bit, so I'm, going to buy this very high speed kit, but probably looking at 3200 or 3466 in the end anyway". I more just wanted a bit of a piece of mind when it came to wondering the "what ifs" I bought more expensive RAM. So I'm neither fussed nor disappointed by my final speeds, and 3466 C14 is already plenty beastly =P
> 
> Regarding the cooling kit
> 
> I've got the Watercool VRM block as well so I'm mostly covered. The SOC heatsink might be cute, but unlikely to be worth on its own.
> 
> Kind of surprised that they're adding yet another fan to the VRM, wonder if this is just marketing faff or if there was testing indicating that at the power draw of the next higher chips this WILL be a welcome addition. I know that VRM is pretty compact so wouldn't be surprised if it got quite hot, though the components themselves are pretty beefy.


Hello VileLasagna,

thank you very much. I'll continue in tweaking and report the final stats here.
The 4010 fan is nothing too helpful in my opinion because of the clunky vrm-heatsink. I hope that I'm wrong but adding a fan won't help the clumsiness of the heatsink with it's... reduced heat dissipation area. But we'll see what happens. I think that watercooling the vrms is the safe way of assuring nice and cool temps even with TR2. 


Kind regards

Palulukas


----------



## Keith Myers

*Who's going to play with TR+ and "cooling kit"*

Was wondering if anyone is considering running the 2000 series Threadrippers on the ZE with the optional "cooling kit"?


----------



## Palulukas

Hello Keith Myers,

I am fine with TR 1st gen and will keep it until "Zen2"...? But I am considering of buying this kit anyway.

@ VileLasagna:

This is my result so far:

Is this a good result?


Kind regards

Palulukas


----------



## mumford

I just want the Soc heatsink. Will water the Zenith soon. Is here a half kit?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

mumford said:


> I just want the Soc heatsink. Will water the Zenith soon. Is here a half kit?


No and for liability reasons they wont do a half kit knowing you need the full kit .


----------



## FlyingBear

*TweakTown Threadripper 2 unboxing*

Tweaktown has a brief unboxing article https://www.tweaktown.com/articles/8699/amds-threadripper-unboxing-overview/index.html.

Their review kit includes a ROG Zenith Extreme and cooling kit. When they get around to assembling all this, one would assume that the board's BIOS/UEFI will support the new CPU....


----------



## FlyingBear

*ASUS chat re cooling kit*

An online chat with Asus support gave a less-than-satisfying outcome: the representative stated that the cooling kit was still in development, and would not be provided free of charge to existing ROG Zenith Extreme owners. I pointed out that the kit was in the hands of at least one reviewer (Tweaktown) in their review kit, so it seems to exist already.

This situation is likely to be confusing for a while. I hope that Asus gets its act together on BIOS, cooling kit, and bug fixes soon. It'll be interesting to see if any manufacturers create all-new X399 boards for these new CPUs.


----------



## gupsterg

UEFI 1402 linked in OP. To me way better than UEFI 1102 (which I did not link in OP but has been in bug thread for while). It has Precision boost/XFR active, besides having TR2 support it has the more memory frequencies without the need for BCLK change.









Had no issues flashing via flashback. 3533MHz posted and went to OS on F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW, spent an hour or so trying to gain HCI stability and failed  . On the other hand 3400MHz works, I know setup on previous UEFI has had 3466MHz, but just wanted to try 3400MHz. On 2nd run of HCI now, below is 1st.

CPU Stock, SOC: 1.062, VDIMM: 1.36V, VTT: 0.687, ProcODT: [Auto] (assumed as 53), RTT was set as Off Off 48


----------



## Palulukas

I saw that 1402 also includes new AGESA.
Is that only new microcode for TR2 or are there improvements for TR1 as well?


Regards

Palulukas


----------



## gupsterg

No idea sorry.

So far 3400MHz using The Stilt 3466MHz timings has been nice on SOC/VDIMM side. I'm using SOC: 1.05V VDIMM: 1.355V. As RTC isn't working fully on new AGESA/UEFI, I'm setting more settings in DRAM Timings Control manually. As to know [Auto] did not set something I didn't want.



Spoiler




View attachment 1402_3400S_LV_setting.txt


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

FlyingBear said:


> It'll be interesting to see if any manufacturers create all-new X399 boards for these new CPUs.


MSI and Gigabyte already have...


----------



## gupsterg

Well 3400MHz C15 seems pretty much "plug'n'play", like 3200MHz C14 was on previous UEFIs. HCI/Y-Cruncher/P95 are all being tested with VDIMM 1.35V, SOC so far is only set to 1.05V, full settings in spoiler below.



Spoiler



Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
Custom CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
Overclocking Enhancement [Disabled]
Performance Bias [None]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3400MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Enabled]
SMT Mode [Enabled]
Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.05000]
DRAM AB Voltage [1.35000]
DRAM CD Voltage [1.35000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
1.05V SB Voltage [1.05000]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [15]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [15]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [15]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [15]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [35]
Trc [54]
TrrdS [6]
TrrdL [9]
Tfaw [36]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [12]
Twr [12]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [2]
TwrwrScl [2]
Trfc [333]
Trfc2 [Auto]
Trfc4 [Auto]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [8]
Trdwr [Auto]
Twrrd [Auto]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [7]
TwrwrDd [7]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [5]
TrdrdDd [5]
Tcke [6]
ProcODT [Auto]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Rtt_Nom Disable]
RttWr [Dynamic ODT Off]
RttPark [48 Ohm]
MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
MemCkeSetup [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [Auto]
VTTDDR AB Voltage [Auto]
VTTDDR CD Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHD [Auto]
VPP DRAM AB [Auto]
VPP DRAM CD [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Disabled]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
Ln2 Tune [Auto]
PLL Reference Voltage [Auto]
PLL Reference Voltage 2 [Auto]
Short Reset [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Current Capability [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
VDDSOC Power Thermal Control [120]
DRAM Current Capability(CHA, CHB) [100%]
DRAM Current Capability(CHC, CHD) [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control(CHA, CHB) [Extreme]
DRAM Power Phase Control(CHC, CHD) [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency(CHA, CHB) [Auto]
DRAM Switching Frequency(CHC, CHD) [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage AB [1.35000]
DRAM VBoot Voltage CD [1.35000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
Security Device Support [Enable]
Pending operation [None]
Platform Hierarchy [Enabled]
Storage Hierarchy [Enabled]
Endorsement Hierarchy [Enabled]
TPM2.0 UEFI Spec Version [TCG_2]
Physical Presence Spec Version [1.3]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 0 [Auto]
PT Aggresive SATA Device Sleep Port 1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
U31G2_1 [Enabled]
USB3.1_2 [Enabled]
U31G1_9 [Enabled]
U31G1_10 [Enabled]
U31G1_11 [Enabled]
U31G1_12 [Enabled]
PT USB30 PORT4 [Enabled]
PT USB30 PORT5 [Enabled]
USB13 [Enabled]
USB14 [Enabled]
USB_3 [Enabled]
USB_5 [Enabled]
USB_6 [Enabled]
USB_4 [Enabled]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
GPP Clock 0 Force Output [Auto]
GPP Clock 1 Force Output [Auto]
GPP Clock 2 Force Output [Auto]
GPP Clock 3 Force Output [Auto]
GPP Clock 4 Force Output [Auto]
GPP Clock 5 Force Output [Auto]
GPP Clock 6 Force Output [Auto]
GPP Clock 7 Force Output [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
HD Audio Controller [Disabled]
CPU PCIE Link Mode [Auto]
SB PCIE Link Mode [Auto]
PCIEX16_1 Bandwidth [X16 Mode]
PCIEX8_2 Bandwidth [X8 Mode]
PCIEX16_3 Bandwidth [X16 Mode]
PCIE_X8/X4_4 Bandwidth [X4 Mode]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
USB Type C Power Switch for U31G2_1 [Auto]
USB Type C Power Switch for U31G2_EC1 [Auto]
When system is in working state [On]
When system is in sleep, hibernate or soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Disabled]
Wi-Fi Controller [Enabled]
Bluetooth Controller [Enabled]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
U31G2_EC1 [Enabled]
U31G2_E2 [Enabled]
U31G2_1 [Enabled]
U31G1_1 [Enabled]
U31G1_2 [Enabled]
U31G1_3 [Enabled]
U31G1_4 [Enabled]
U31G1_5 [Enabled]
U31G1_6 [Enabled]
U31G1_7 [Enabled]
U31G1_8 [Enabled]
U31G1_9 [Enabled]
U31G1_10 [Enabled]
U31G1_11 [Enabled]
U31G1_12 [Enabled]
USB13 [Enabled]
USB14 [Enabled]
Hide Asus Logo [Disabled]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor2 Temperature [Monitor]
DIMM.2 sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
DIMM.2 sensor2 Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor2 Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor3 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
HAMP Fan Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
COV Fan Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W FLOW1 Speed [Monitor]
Water In T Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
Water Out T Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
W FLOW2 Speed [Monitor]
WB In T Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
WB Out T Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
CPU Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [Ignore]
CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
CPU Upper Temperature [60]
CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
CPU Middle Temperature [35]
CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
CPU Lower Temperature [25]
CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
COV Fan Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
COV Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
COV Fan Upper Temperature [80]
COV Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
COV Fan Middle Temperature [70]
COV Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [70]
COV Fan Lower Temperature [60]
COV Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [40]
Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [T_Sensor1]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 1 Upper Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 1 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [80]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle Temperature [33]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [55]
Chassis Fan 1 Lower Temperature [22]
Chassis Fan 1 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [30]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [T_Sensor1]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [80]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [33]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [55]
Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature [22]
Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [30]
HAMP Fan Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
HAMP Fan Source [T_Sensor1]
HAMP Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
HAMP Fan Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
HAMP Fan Profile [Manual]
HAMP Fan Upper Temperature [45]
HAMP Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [35]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
HAMP Fan Lower Temperature [22]
HAMP Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [40]
Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
OnChip SATA Channel [Enabled]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
U31G1_1 [Enabled]
U31G1_2 [Enabled]
U31G1_3 [Enabled]
U31G1_4 [Enabled]
U31G1_5 [Enabled]
U31G1_6 [Enabled]
U31G1_7 [Enabled]
U31G1_8 [Enabled]
IR Config [Disabled]
SD Mode [Disabled]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Disabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
GPIO Devices Support [Disabled]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Disabled]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Disabled]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Disabled]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Disabled]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Disabled]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Disabled]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Disabled]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Disabled]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Enabled]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Enabled]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Enabled]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Enabled]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Enabled]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Enabled]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Enabled]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Enabled]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removabel Support [Disabled]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Disabled]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Disabled]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Disabled]
SATA CLK Mode Option [INT 100MHz]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Enabled]
Port Multiplier Capability [Enabled]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Enabled]
SATA Partial State Capability [Enabled]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Enabled]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Disabled]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Enabled]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Disabled]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Disabled]
Generic Mode [Disabled]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Disabled]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Disabled]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Enabled]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Enabled]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Auto Mode [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Default]
SPI 100MHz Support [Enabled]
SPI Normal Speed [33MHz]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Default]
SPI Burst Write [Disabled]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Enabled]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Enabled]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Enabled]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Enabled]
UART 0 D3 Support [Enabled]
UART 1 D3 Support [Enabled]
SATA D3 Support [Enabled]
EHCI D3 Support [Enabled]
XHCI D3 Support [Enabled]
SD D3 Support [Enabled]
S0I3 [Disabled]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Enabled]
MsiDis in HPET [Disabled]
_OSC For PCI0 [Enabled]
USB Phy Power Down [Disabled]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Disabled]
LPC MSI Option [Disabled]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Disabled]
AB MSI Option [Disabled]
SB C1E Support [Disabled]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Disabled]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Disabled]
OS Type [Other OS]
SATA Boot Only [Disabled]
USB Boot [Enabled]
Watchdog Support [Disabled]
ASUS RMT Tool Support [Disabled]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name [3400S_LV]
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16_1]



I've done 6 runs of HCI v6.0 and not seen any post to post variation for stability. Passed ~1.25hrs Y-Cruncher, now running P95 v28.10b1 (8K 4096K 27.2GB). Using IR gun I see ~60C on SOC mosfets, ~45C on DRAM mosfets for RHS, room ambient is ~23.9C. Rig been on all night, only removed side panel to gain reads. Photo shows F4-3200C14Q-32GVK, but F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW in use.



Spoiler


----------



## ENTERPRISE

FlyingBear said:


> An online chat with Asus support gave a less-than-satisfying outcome: the representative stated that the cooling kit was still in development, and would not be provided free of charge to existing ROG Zenith Extreme owners. I pointed out that the kit was in the hands of at least one reviewer (Tweaktown) in their review kit, so it seems to exist already.
> 
> This situation is likely to be confusing for a while. I hope that Asus gets its act together on BIOS, cooling kit, and bug fixes soon. It'll be interesting to see if any manufacturers create all-new X399 boards for these new CPUs.



I agree, their response is poor at best. These must be in production knowing the release of TR2 on the 13th August. Furthermore these ought to be free as this board was a premium board in the first place that touted future compatibility on the TR4 platform, so with that in mind...if there is a cooling shortfall then Asus should provide these FOC to Zenith owners. As I have the 2990WX on Pre-order, looks like I will be waiting to use it until I get this kit from them. @elmor is kindly looking into this for us though as to how we go about ordering this kit FOC or otherwise.


----------



## TheGovernment

ENTERPRISE said:


> I agree, their response is poor at best. These must be in production knowing the release of TR2 on the 13th August. Furthermore these ought to be free as this board was a premium board in the first place that touted future compatibility on the TR4 platform, so with that in mind...if there is a cooling shortfall then Asus should provide these FOC to Zenith owners. As I have the 2990WX on Pre-order, looks like I will be waiting to use it until I get this kit from them. @elmor is kindly looking into this for us though as to how we go about ordering this kit FOC or otherwise.


Asus just doesnt give a crap. That kit, may cost a few bucks to build, they should damn willingly give it to the people that paid a crazy price like we did.
I swore of Asus back when I had my rampage extreme and it was a disaster. Ive had such good luck with MSI over the years, once I sell my current stuff, thats it for me, never again.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

TheGovernment said:


> Asus just doesnt give a crap. That kit, may cost a few bucks to build, they should damn willingly give it to the people that paid a crazy price like we did.
> I swore of Asus back when I had my rampage extreme and it was a disaster. Ive had such good luck with MSI over the years, once I sell my current stuff, thats it for me, never again.


Just to remain fair, I would likely continue to use Asus but ONLY for Intel. I have had no issues with them on Intel platforms. However on AMD, it is like night and day. Considering how much I have paid for the TR2, whats a little extra on another quality motherboard with seemingly good support from what I can see from MSI and Gigabyte, the MSI MEG CREATION looks like a BEAST and may go that route. Shame, the Zenith had huge potential and is still a good board but the Support and sudden apparent need for a cooling kit likely now at our cost has tipped me over the edge. I have been patient enough and it cannot be said we did not give chances, but sometimes you have to know when to say when.


----------



## gupsterg

Only my opinion. After experiencing OC'ing 16C CPU on ZE within a case I really had no visions of doing the same with 24C/32C CPU on same hardware. As far as I am concerned no X399 board when TR gen 1 launched was prepared for 24C/32C CPU. All have very similar if not the same VRM components, link. Only board currently which is viable solution is MEG Creation and I'm pretty sure that has only recently come about....

On another note 3400MHz C15 has held up well, even with VDIMM 1.35V. Just been really going for multiple posts and short various tests to see if profile is an issue, none yet.



Spoiler






















Between the RB test and P95 v29.4b8 I did try dropping timings to 14-14-14-14, this was a no go, so will need to add juice IMO. At this point I also encountered board showing a screen with text "recovery mode" blah blah blah and requesting I insert media with ZE.CAP, I did and pressed RESET as it said that IIRC. I didn't note a reflash of UEFI, board went to then safe mode and recovered, reloaded 3400MHz C15 profile and went to OS for P95 testing.


----------



## Palulukas

gupsterg said:


> On another note 3400MHz C15 has held up well, even with VDIMM 1.35V. Just been really going for multiple posts and short various tests to see if profile is an issue, none yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 210888
> 
> 
> View attachment 210890
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between the RB test and P95 v29.4b8 I did try dropping timings to 14-14-14-14, this was a no go, so will need to add juice IMO. At this point I also encountered board showing a screen with text "recovery mode" blah blah blah and requesting I insert media with ZE.CAP, I did and pressed RESET as it said that IIRC. I didn't note a reflash of UEFI, board went to then safe mode and recovered, reloaded 3400MHz C15 profile and went to OS for P95 testing.



Would love to run my G.Skill 3600CL16 kit with 3466 MHz CL14 on 1,35V... but actually it's 1,45V and I haven't found a way to reduce it without getting 00, F1 or 01 errors. 
But your results fill me with hope again!


Kind regards,
Palulukas


----------



## gupsterg

3466MHz The Stilt preset I need 1.375V set in UEFI, last testing was UEFI 1003. I can complete lengthy/various testing at 1.365V, but after some more reruns and normal usage I found 1.375V is where VDIMM had to be.

3400MHz using The Stilt 3466MHz preset is doing well at 1.35V. P95 v29.4b8 8K 4096K 27.2GB I stopped after 3hrs. Now rerunning P95 v28.10b1. I must have done about 10 or so posts of rig from shutdown and resets, so far no post issues. SOC of 1.05V again is sweet, profile seems so stock like for voltages, which I like.


----------



## spadizzle

Doomed at 3200, just tried 3266 with soc 1.05 and mem @ 1.375 get errors. Its almost like I suck.  Anyways, what are the good places to stick temp probes? If you do offer advice on where to place them, please try to be some what specific. example, you say VRM, but where on the vrm? sweet spot? etc.... None of my temps get insane, VRM heatsink if either cool or barely warm to the touch. Heck, I think the warmest chips are normally the PCH, no more than 125 F. I feel like I need support so pretend to help me and maybe its a temp issue that I'm not reading correct.  Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## unityofsaints

I'm having difficulty trying to set up an NVMe boot RAID on this board. I've tried every non-beta BIOS which has support for this, i.e. 0804 and newer. I've followed the various guides found online and tried 2, 3 and 4-drive configurations. I've tried CSM off and CSM with UEFI forced. I always end up in one of two situations: 

1) the RAIDXpert2 option doesn't show up in BIOS 
2) Boot hangs on the POST screen. 

Has anyone else had this issue? I know my drives are fine because I've built an array with them on my Crosshair VI.


----------



## Palulukas

gupsterg said:


> 3466MHz The Stilt preset I need 1.375V set in UEFI, last testing was UEFI 1003. I can complete lengthy/various testing at 1.365V, but after some more reruns and normal usage I found 1.375V is where VDIMM had to be.
> 
> 3400MHz using The Stilt 3466MHz preset is doing well at 1.35V. P95 v29.4b8 8K 4096K 27.2GB I stopped after 3hrs. Now rerunning P95 v28.10b1. I must have done about 10 or so posts of rig from shutdown and resets, so far no post issues. SOC of 1.05V again is sweet, profile seems so stock like for voltages, which I like.


I actually never tried the Stilt presets. Maybe I should give it a try... I also found that my latency currently is at 99 ns and other TR users achieved somethin in the 60s. Now I am wondering if my settings are so bad tuned or if there's a mistuned attitude somewhere... 


Kind regards,
Palulukas


----------



## Bartouille

Palulukas said:


> I actually never tried the Stilt presets. Maybe I should give it a try... I also found that my latency currently is at 99 ns and other TR users achieved somethin in the 60s. Now I am wondering if my settings are so bad tuned or if there's a mistuned attitude somewhere...
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Palulukas


People getting latency in the 60s are running in NUMA mode. Properly tuned 3200MHz should get close to 85ms in UMA mode, so that 99ns can definitely be improved!


----------



## RoBiK

Palulukas said:


> I also found that my latency currently is at 99 ns and other TR users achieved somethin in the 60s. Now I am wondering if my settings are so bad tuned or if there's a mistuned attitude somewhere...


You need to switch to NUMA to get those numbers.


----------



## gupsterg

unityofsaints said:


> I'm having difficulty trying to set up an NVMe boot RAID on this board. I've tried every non-beta BIOS which has support for this, i.e. 0804 and newer. I've followed the various guides found online and tried 2, 3 and 4-drive configurations. I've tried CSM off and CSM with UEFI forced. I always end up in one of two situations:
> 
> 1) the RAIDXpert2 option doesn't show up in BIOS
> 2) Boot hangs on the POST screen.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue? I know my drives are fine because I've built an array with them on my Crosshair VI.


Few pages back AMD Matt gave his pointers, perhaps they will help.



Palulukas said:


> I actually never tried the Stilt presets. Maybe I should give it a try... I also found that my latency currently is at 99 ns and other TR users achieved somethin in the 60s. Now I am wondering if my settings are so bad tuned or if there's a mistuned attitude somewhere...
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Palulukas


As stated by others the difference is NUMA (Local) vs UMA (Distributed). I don't use Ryzen Master to set NUMA, you can do it via UEFI option of Memory Interleaving, I select Channel.









Done more testing of using 3400MHz @ The Stilt 3466MHz timings, using SOC: 1.05V, VDIMM: 1.35V and no issues so far. Posts well each and every time, gotta be my fav UEFI so far.


----------



## Palulukas

gupsterg said:


> Few pages back AMD Matt gave his pointers, perhaps they will help.
> 
> 
> 
> As stated by others the difference is NUMA (Local) vs UMA (Distributed). I don't use Ryzen Master to set NUMA, you can do it via UEFI option of Memory Interleaving, I select Channel.
> 
> View attachment 211302
> 
> 
> Done more testing of using 3400MHz @ The Stilt 3466MHz timings, using SOC: 1.05V, VDIMM: 1.35V and no issues so far. Posts well each and every time, gotta be my fav UEFI so far.


Thank you very much for your help.
Is there a benefit from using NUMA instead of UMA? 
Well, the benchmark results are certainly better: 3466 MHz CL15 1T @ 1,4V. CL14 won't run stable enough which is irritating because I've already done it but with settings which are totally different from the Stilt presets...


Kind regards,
Palulukas


----------



## ChickenKatus

Hello guys, just built my pc and tried to overclock threadripper to 3.8ghz with 1.23v. My question is what temperature is considered stable? right now on aida64 stability test it settled on 76C. Is it a bit too much or is it acceptable ? I am using enermax 240 tr4 liqtech cooler btw. Any help and advice is appreeciated !

P.S. Dunno how much room temperature makes difference, but it is 28c right now


----------



## gupsterg

Bare in mind how temperature reporting is on Ryzen/Threadripper.

tCTL/tDIE is trying to show temperature from 20 on die sensors, some rotating goes on in regard to which is being shown and highest value is shown. AFAIK it does no averaging, so I do find referencing that handy to determine if I should test higher, etc. If the 76C was a peak temperature and average was lower I'd think you've still got room to tinker.



Palulukas said:


> Is there a benefit from using NUMA instead of UMA?


I guess it depends on usage of system. I have not done much testing to see which is best for myself. There are reviews online which have data, in some uses the difference is not large at all between each, in same cases there is a difference, this could be considered significant or not.


----------



## zodiacsoulmate

Nvme raid has always works for me, ther are a lot of bug tho(if u read the readme file in AMD raid configuration files), sleep doesn’t work etc.

For issue 1, it is most likely u didn’t do UEFI only or UEFI first in the CSM.

For issue 2, it is mostly ram overclock related, and be aware nvme raid will make POST take at least 30 second. And for me it does feel the recent bios gives my ram lower speed...


----------



## jepz

Palulukas said:


> Thank you very much for your help.
> Is there a benefit from using NUMA instead of UMA?
> Well, the benchmark results are certainly better: 3466 MHz CL15 1T @ 1,4V. CL14 won't run stable enough which is irritating because I've already done it but with settings which are totally different from the Stilt presets...
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Palulukas


NUMA is best for gaming due to the low latencies provided, I've done some tests and memory latency is a must in TR for games (UMA scores around 86ns, NUMA around 60ns here), also noticed there is a slightly drop in CPU performance in some tasks/benchs comparing to UMA, but overall NUMA gives me a better experience for my usage.


----------



## bummerboy

*1402*

Decided to take the plunge (even though 1002 has been working very well for me)

Note that i am using Hynix M [email protected] 4x8GB SingleRank
I dont think there is any viable way to get these sticks beyond the quoted speed+timing.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=211936&thumb=1


----------



## gupsterg

@bummerboy

Nice  . So far UEFI 1402 is sound for me  , cruising 3400MHz using The Stilt 3466MHz timings.

For subscribers

Came across a news article from May, linked it in OP. It's in regard to microcode update for Meltdown and Spectre. UEFI 1003 onwards has the updated microcode.


----------



## bummerboy

5 hours later, Memtest Pro passed 100%
Though Memory Bandwidth definitely took a hit when memory is exhausted, likely sign of either CCX limitations (even though i am running NUMA) or windows memory management behaviour under stress.


----------



## TheGovernment

Well, I found some ram that the Zenith and chil seem to love.... 
Corsair CMK16GX4M2Z3200C16
Man, like 10 different kits later than that corsair kit works flawlessly at 3200 1T.
Ran OCCT last night for 6 hours, no issues.

Got it the noctua air cooler for it, and pretty much built and entire 2rd system to sit and do nothing lol. 
First time in 7 years having any sort of air cooling. It actually does really well.


----------



## spadizzle

Are we still disabling HPET? Been awhile and really haven't heard anything on the matter for quite some time now. One thing I noticed on 1402 BIOS was also super I/O clock skew was their, well hidden. So I modded the bios and disabled it for the heck of it. Seems a bit better on CPU times? ns wise

CPU is default setting


----------



## Dominican

how do you set XMP Profile in Bios ?


----------



## Brain29

Dominican said:


> how do you set XMP Profile in Bios ?


I think you hit f7 to go to easy mode .. then the option is under the ram listed .. then jump back into advanced and drop your speed to 2933 *if its higher and restart -- if it boots thumbs up if it doesn't try a lower speed -- if you had no issues you can slowly bump up to the speed you want ... but more then likely the profile will need to be tweeked to work on this board so getting xmp to work straight no tweaking is extremely hit or miss -- more of a miss


----------



## KerryGT

*Get your Zen/Ex RAM Even Faster*

Try this procedure for your BIOS settings:

a) Realize the settings you need, then totally set the BIOS up while leaving the CPU and RAM at stock speeds. (RAM settings tweaked, except the speed increase).

b) Next put the CPU speed where you want it, (you already knew from prior testing), and reboot into the BIOS.

c) Lastly, increment your RAM speed up one reboot per increment, to reach stable limits unseen before. (Once again, you should have a good idea of your premium settings before hand).

d) From now on for BIOS access, you will first back down the RAM speed to stock, to allow boot stability.

In other words, increment up the RAM speed LAST before final saving the BIOS; and toggle the RAM speed down FIRST (in one step), before editing your BIOS. Otherwise it may not post or boot!!!

The Zen/Ex is boot fussy with overspeeding RAM, it don't like changes & reboots to the BIOS while overspeeding.

I expect the results of others to be somewhat RAM dependent, but this works great for me using 8 sticks.

Give it a try.


----------



## liveunlimited

Can anyone tell me exactly what the LLC settings on this board are.. as in like high to low.. is 1 low and 10 high etc?.. i know how to OC just not sure how they have it on this board.. and does Ryzen master show the actual temp.. or the adjusted temp.. if im hitting 65C in master do i still have headroom?


----------



## gupsterg

[Auto] LLC is AMD Stock (lowest value) and 10 highest. The exact %, etc maybe in the help string, if not here is a link to post on how it was on C6H.

Ryzen Master shows adjusted temperature. Only a page or so back it was highlighted how temperature reporting is on Ryzen/Threadripper.


----------



## liveunlimited

alright cool thank you very much for the info!!


----------



## Bartouille

I think I finally managed to get 3533MHz stable. Passed 8 hours of memTest86 three times. Will do 8 hours y-cruncher and 2000% HCI soon and post pics. Timings are absolute crap but usually tightening them is the easy part once you got the frequency stable.

AIDA64 memory bench seems to give better results on these newer bios too. Almost getting 100GB/s on write in UMA with these timings.



Code:


CPU SOC Voltage		1.12500V
DRAM Voltage		1.425V
ProcODT         53.3Ω
CLKDrvStr	30.0Ω
AddrCmdDrvStr	30.0Ω
CsOdtDrvStr	30.0Ω
CKEDrvStr	30.0Ω


----------



## liveunlimited

anyone else seeing crazy voltage spikes with this new bios update.. trying to OC... im at 4.0ghz 1.3v soc1.0 2666mhz ram thats been stable up until now.. had ryzen master open and hwinfo.. running the blender benchmark.. pc froze and hwinfo read voltage at 1.92v... i hit the switch on my psu and now im scared to keep trying to push it.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

liveunlimited said:


> anyone else seeing crazy voltage spikes with this new bios update..


I haven't seen that here...

Maybe BIOS Flashback a fresh BIOS copy?


----------



## liveunlimited

Arne Saknussemm said:


> I haven't seen that here...
> 
> Maybe BIOS Flashback a fresh BIOS copy?


i tried that.. i rolled back to old bios and reflashed.. scared the crap out of me


----------



## liveunlimited

going to try to bios flashback again with a fresh download


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

That doesn't sound very funny I have to say....hope that doesn't reappear...

How did you update BIOS, by the way, when that happened...EZ flash or BIOS Flashback?


----------



## liveunlimited

Arne Saknussemm said:


> That doesn't sound very funny I have to say....hope that doesn't reappear...
> 
> How did you update BIOS, by the way, when that happened...EZ flash or BIOS Flashback?


i used ez flash inside the bios from a usb drive.. sorry i was flashbacking a fresh install of 1402.. im scared to even mess with anything right now.. i left it all stock even mem.


----------



## liveunlimited

heres my system if anyone cares to check it out.. i have the front plate and top plate off.. im cutting out sections to give it better airflow.. and my 2nd aio is coming tomorrow.. this one is dying already after 2 months.. alright enermax!! and one of my gpu's died and is rma'd with amd right now.. pc is in bad shape lol. i have two big mech drives that i was able to hide under the psu with a bit of modding to the case for the cables.. its a dark base pro 900 case


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

liveunlimited said:


> i used ez flash inside the bios from a usb drive..


I never use anything but BIOS Flashback after clear CMOS before and after these days...had weird results from EZ flash before...thankfully nothing that weirded-out voltage...

I reckon you'll be right now...


----------



## liveunlimited

Arne Saknussemm said:


> I never use anything but BIOS Flashback after clear CMOS before and after these days...had weird results from EZ flash before...thankfully nothing that weirded-out voltage...
> 
> I reckon you'll be right now...


i will mess with it tomorrow when im not so tired.. just scared me lol


----------



## gupsterg

Bartouille said:


> I think I finally managed to get 3533MHz stable. Passed 8 hours of memTest86 three times. Will do 8 hours y-cruncher and 2000% HCI soon and post pics. Timings are absolute crap but usually tightening them is the easy part once you got the frequency stable.
> 
> AIDA64 memory bench seems to give better results on these newer bios too. Almost getting 100GB/s on write in UMA with these timings.


Based on frequency nice  . Based on AIDA64 screenie  . 3400MHz with secondary/tertiary tightened up and few primaries, from The Stilt's 3466MHz timings should match/pull ahead in AIDA64. I'll do a UMA run so it's more apples to apples.

Planning on doing a section in OP in regard to tightening up timings, should be up today or tomorrow.



liveunlimited said:


> anyone else seeing crazy voltage spikes with this new bios update.. trying to OC... im at 4.0ghz 1.3v soc1.0 2666mhz ram thats been stable up until now.. had ryzen master open and hwinfo.. running the blender benchmark.. pc froze and hwinfo read voltage at 1.92v... i hit the switch on my psu and now im scared to keep trying to push it.


Only started doing some core OC'ing today on 1402, not had an issue same yourself so far. Been on 1402 for a while at stock and all was as it should be.



Arne Saknussemm said:


> Maybe BIOS Flashback a fresh BIOS copy?
> 
> 
> 
> liveunlimited said:
> 
> 
> 
> i tried that.. i rolled back to old bios and reflashed.. scared the crap out of me
Click to expand...

If you went to 1402 liveunlimited, due to the newer ASUS EC firmware when you want to go to an older UEFI you may have to go to a very early release and then flashback to later. In OP UEFI section Elmor's post is linked containing his info, if you also read on from the linked thread/post I/Arne have a discussion on flashing back when on new ASUS EC UEFI like 1102/1402.


----------



## zodiacsoulmate

For me, the 1402 bios fixed a lot of issue with sleep on nvme raid 0 setup. Ram overclock is a little bit better, i can now run at 3333mhz cl 15 1.35v with tridenz 16-16-16 3600mhz kit. 3400 cl15 fails miserably

However there are some issue with sleep now I put 2 1080Ti in sli.

overall this bios has been the most stable for me.

Will try out CPU OC, my 1950x can only go to 3.6ghz all core from my previous testing, i will try again today to see if anything is imrpoved


----------



## Bartouille

gupsterg said:


> Based on frequency nice  . Based on AIDA64 screenie  . 3400MHz with secondary/tertiary tightened up and few primaries, from The Stilt's 3466MHz timings should match/pull ahead in AIDA64. I'll do a UMA run so it's more apples to apples.
> 
> Planning on doing a section in OP in regard to tightening up timings, should be up today or tomorrow.


Yeah of course.  Even tight 3200MHz pulls ahead of this. But one thing at a time, first get frequency stable then tighten timings IMO. For some reasons my settings pass memtest86 and HCI no problem but crash on y-cruncher. Maybe it's a core oc problem too, will try to back down on that a bit (currently 3.7ghz 1.15v).


----------



## zodiacsoulmate

zodiacsoulmate said:


> For me, the 1402 bios fixed a lot of issue with sleep on nvme raid 0 setup. Ram overclock is a little bit better, i can now run at 3333mhz cl 15 with tridenz 16-16-16 3600mhz kit. 3400 cl15 fails miserably
> 
> However there are some issue with sleep now I put 2 1080Ti in sli.
> 
> overall this bios has been the most stable for me.
> 
> Will try out CPU OC, my 1950x can only go to 3.6ghz all core from my previous testing, i will try again today to see if anything is imrpoved


Just tested oc, 4ghz 1.38v 1.065v works just fine, will be running for a few days to test it out.


----------



## liveunlimited

If you went to 1402 liveunlimited, due to the newer ASUS EC firmware when you want to go to an older UEFI you may have to go to a very early release and then flashback to later. In OP UEFI section Elmor's post is linked containing his info, if you also read on from the linked thread/post I/Arne have a discussion on flashing back when on new ASUS EC UEFI like 1102/1402.[/QUOTE]

i will try to bios flashback to an older version and then bio flash again to the newest one.. i wasnt aware of this and have flashed back to 0902 and 1003 a few times without going all the way back so maybe that is my issue.. i will flashback to the first bios and then right to 1402


----------



## liveunlimited

If you went to 1402 liveunlimited, due to the newer ASUS EC firmware when you want to go to an older UEFI you may have to go to a very early release and then flashback to later. In OP UEFI section Elmor's post is linked containing his info, if you also read on from the linked thread/post I/Arne have a discussion on flashing back when on new ASUS EC UEFI like 1102/1402.[/QUOTE]

i will try to go back to the first bios and then flashback right to the newest one.. i have been flashbacking between 1003 and the previous one before this.. so maybe something just got wonky.. thanks for the info!!


----------



## liveunlimited

sorry for the double post.. last post wasnt showing for some reason until i posted again


----------



## gupsterg

Bartouille said:


> Yeah of course.  Even tight 3200MHz pulls ahead of this. But one thing at a time, first get frequency stable then tighten timings IMO. For some reasons my settings pass memtest86 and HCI no problem but crash on y-cruncher. Maybe it's a core oc problem too, will try to back down on that a bit (currently 3.7ghz 1.15v).


After my original attempts at 3533MHz failed I have not tried it, I went at it with The Stilt's 3466MHz timings. So will be looking forward to shares :thumb: . 

When I recently was tightening up the TR+ZE I also had 2700X+C7H on same process. The 2700X was OC'd on core, I found as long as the "base profile" (ie OC CPU/RAM Frequency) was using well determined settings then when lowered timings I was really wasting time re-running stability testing like P95/Y-Cruncher. Caveat being the RAM timings setup had been well tested in HCI/GSAT. So far TR is also showing same occurrence.

Stock CPU 3400ST NUMA/UMA AIDA64, P95 v28.10b1 8K 4096K 26GB UMA



Spoiler






























CPU PState 0 3.85GHz VID: 1.275 3400ST NUMA/UMA AIDA64, P95 v28.10b1 8K 4096K 26GB UMA



Spoiler






























View attachment 1402 3400ST SNI_setting.txt


Forgot to omit sections of RTC which are incorrectly read back. DIMM setup is 1DPC-SR, ProcODT is 53.3 ohms, CAD Bus is 24 24 24 24, CAD timings 0/0 0/0 0/0, RTT is Off Off 48 ohms, rest is correct.



liveunlimited said:


> i will try to bios flashback to an older version and then bio flash again to the newest one.. i wasnt aware of this and have flashed back to 0902 and 1003 a few times without going all the way back so maybe that is my issue.. i will flashback to the first bios and then right to 1402


NP  , should be no issue then  .


----------



## Daniel Ray

Anyone getting slow post with 2990wx and also I am getting a LED Bios update everytime I restart. Is there a fix for the bios update thing? It's annoying. 

I may just return.

The slow post could be because I am using dual channel atm because other pc needs the other 2 sticks.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

I've been further testing 1402....good BIOS for me here....no problems.

Instead of increasing frequency... been tightening timings...but I see next to no benefit, in AIDA at least, for the increase in Voltage. So 3200 tight timings C14 is sweet spot for me...

Cas 12 1.5v VDIMM 1.13v SOC

CAS 14 1.35v VDIMM 1.0V SOC


----------



## x7007

spadizzle said:


> Are we still disabling HPET? Been awhile and really haven't heard anything on the matter for quite some time now. One thing I noticed on 1402 BIOS was also super I/O clock skew was their, well hidden. So I modded the bios and disabled it for the heck of it. Seems a bit better on CPU times? ns wise
> 
> CPU is default setting


Same Question does anyone enable the HPET in the Power bios menu ? Do we need it ? and I mean only in the bios and not in the Windows bcdedit.


----------



## Sanguinius

*2990wx rage*

anyone having any luck with the 2990wx? I'm seeing lots of "Load VGA Bios" and "Check NVRAM" errors but i make it to windows every hundred reboots or so.


----------



## st4v0

x7007 said:


> Same Question does anyone enable the HPET in the Power bios menu ? Do we need it ? and I mean only in the bios and not in the Windows bcdedit.


is HPET in the bios now,I never saw it?


----------



## nick name

x7007 said:


> Same Question does anyone enable the HPET in the Power bios menu ? Do we need it ? and I mean only in the bios and not in the Windows bcdedit.


You can disable HPET in Device Manager.


----------



## bummerboy

just wondering: has anyone gotten the cooling kit for 2nd gen TR?


----------



## Bartouille

Gave up on 3533MHz for the time being. It gets unstable when ambient is above ~27C. Very strange since DIMMs barely get above 40C.


----------



## <sigh>

*So where is it ASUS????*

Just ordered the 2950x from Amazon EU, now I just need the upgraded cooling from ASUS!

Really wish I could afford to switch to a MEG.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

<sigh> said:


> Just ordered the 2950x from Amazon EU, now I just need the upgraded cooling from ASUS!
> 
> Really wish I could afford to switch to a MEG.


I don't think you need it for a 2950X...it's more for the WX chips


----------



## sblantipodi

hi guys, is there someone who has this waterblock?

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-asus-rog-ze-rgb-monoblock-nickel

is there a guide on how to install it on the Asus Zenith?
should I remove all the heatsink? even the one on the side where is the small fan?


----------



## RoBiK

sblantipodi said:


> hi guys, is there someone who has this waterblock?
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-asus-rog-ze-rgb-monoblock-nickel
> 
> is there a guide on how to install it on the Asus Zenith?
> should I remove all the heatsink? even the one on the side where is the small fan?


I have it, and the installation manual is right there in the middle of the page that you linked. Here is a direct link: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3830046994455.pdf


----------



## sblantipodi

another question, is this motherboard stable?
in the other thread there are people complaining about some issues.

what are the real issues of this motherboard? 
what it does not work?


----------



## Bartouille

sblantipodi said:


> another question, is this motherboard stable?
> in the other thread there are people complaining about some issues.
> 
> what are the real issues of this motherboard?
> what it does not work?


I have the board and it's fine. People complain a lot (and understandably) because there seems to be a lack of interest with the board on ASUS side. Takes forever to get new AGESA versions, was the last board to get TR2 support and such. AFAIK there is no MAJOR issue with it. Also I think most of the important parts of the bios are part of AGESA and there is nothing ASUS or any other vendor can do about it. In other words, if there is a bug in AGESA it will prob affect all boards.


----------



## sblantipodi

Bartouille said:


> I have the board and it's fine. People complain a lot (and understandably) because there seems to be a lack of interest with the board on ASUS side. Takes forever to get new AGESA versions, was the last board to get TR2 support and such. AFAIK there is no MAJOR issue with it. Also I think most of the important parts of the bios are part of AGESA and there is nothing ASUS or any other vendor can do about it. In other words, if there is a bug in AGESA it will prob affect all boards.


But why people should complain about AGESA? Isn't AGESA like Intel Microcode?

Intel users does not even know that their motherboard run a microcode.
Am I missing something?


----------



## Johan45

sblantipodi said:


> But why people should complain about AGESA? Isn't AGESA like Intel Microcode?
> 
> Intel users does not even know that their motherboard run a microcode.
> Am I missing something?


Since the launch of Ryzen AMD has continually been trying to improve RAM compatibility and performance of the Zen architecture. They have come a long way especially with the RAM end of things. Most of the time the new AGESA helps but there have been some releases which caused bugs. Most AMD users don't know what AGESA they are running but here in these dedicated threads people pay more attention with hopes of improved performance. @gupsterg
Couple questions, first will Win7 run on this platform? I had a Ryzen install but it wouldn't start with the TR so I'm assuming there may be some differences?
Also, I keep getting some strange behaviour with Cinebench R11.5, it runs through the benchmark lightning fast until the last set of boxes where it slows down to a crawl resulting in a terrible score. CB R15, on the other hand, runs fine until the end and scores in the 3200 range at 4.0.
System is the ROG Zenith BIOS 1402 and a 1950X. Got a smoking deal 1K for both with a cooler.


----------



## Bartouille

Been running Windows 7 on my 1950X/Zenith for nearly a year without a problem. Just like normal Ryzen you need to slipstream the USB drivers.

Drivers' page on ASUS website only has Windows 10 drivers but some of them work just fine on Windows 7.

Audio: Get it from ASUS website
Wireless (QCA61x4A): ASUS website
Wireless (Sparrow): https://www.ath-drivers.eu/download-driver-nr-335-for-atheros-Sparrow-and-Windows7.html
Bluetooth: ASUS website
Chipset: AMD website, again doesn't matter it says Windows 10 only (this is where you get the USB files from)
LAN: Intel website
USB (ASMedia): I think I got this one from some Z170 or Z270 ASUS motherboard which uses the same controller, don't remember which.

The slipstream procedure: https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-11#post-38776813


----------



## Johan45

@Bartouille 
Thanks, I do wonder if the drivers are different than typical Ryzen drivers. If not I already have media to install, just found it odd that my previous Win7/Ryzen didn't work. Always crashed at Windows load so I just installed Win10 to test the system was functioning since I bought it 2nd hand.


----------



## Bartouille

In my experience a plain Win7 SP1 ISO should proceed as normal and not crash. Crashing is probably due to incompatible drivers.


----------



## Johan45

I do have a Win7ISO already made for Ryzen 2xxx so I'll see if it works. I also have one for Ryzen 1xxx. AMD did change some drivers from their first Ryzen to the Ryzen+. Maybe it'll work better with my old media?


----------



## Bartouille

Yeah maybe. I don't know if the USB drivers for TR differ from the ones for Ryzen. Your best bet would be to compare them with an hex editor so you don't waste your time redoing the ISO in case they're the same.


----------



## Johan45

I saw the same behavior when I tried to get a Ryzen 2700X/ X470 board to run a Win7 install from a 1700X/X370 set-up. I think there are slight differences in the storage drivers between the two generations but they are set at installation.


----------



## sblantipodi

Bartouille said:


> In my experience a plain Win7 SP1 ISO should proceed as normal and not crash. Crashing is probably due to incompatible drivers.


fresh new hardware on plain old operating system.
I will never understand those nonsenses.


----------



## Johan45

sblantipodi said:


> fresh new hardware on plain old operating system.
> I will never understand those nonsenses.


I do it for benching since AMD still has timer issues with Win 10 so it isn't allowed for many benchmarks


----------



## sblantipodi

Johan45 said:


> sblantipodi said:
> 
> 
> 
> fresh new hardware on plain old operating system.
> I will never understand those nonsenses.
> 
> 
> 
> I do it for benching since AMD still has timer issues with Win 10 so it isn't allowed for many benchmarks
Click to expand...

Very very interesting point. Thanks for the answer.
Does timer issues can cause even some stuttering in games, am I wrong?
Is this an AMD problem or a Microsoft one?
Is it known why we have those problems?


----------



## Johan45

Bartouille said:


> Been running Windows 7 on my 1950X/Zenith for nearly a year without a problem. Just like normal Ryzen you need to slipstream the USB drivers.
> 
> Drivers' page on ASUS website only has Windows 10 drivers but some of them work just fine on Windows 7.
> 
> Audio: Get it from ASUS website
> Wireless (QCA61x4A): ASUS website
> Wireless (Sparrow): https://www.ath-drivers.eu/download-driver-nr-335-for-atheros-Sparrow-and-Windows7.html
> Bluetooth: ASUS website
> Chipset: AMD website, again doesn't matter it says Windows 10 only (this is where you get the USB files from)
> LAN: Intel website
> USB (ASMedia): I think I got this one from some Z170 or Z270 ASUS motherboard which uses the same controller, don't remember which.
> 
> The slipstream procedure: https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-11#post-38776813


I have to ask where you got the USB drivers for the slipstream process. I have tried a few times now with zero success. I know how to do it so I have to surmise I'm not using the correct drivers. I have done media for Ryzen 1 and 2 but these drivers don't seem to work.


----------



## Bartouille

Johan45 said:


> I have to ask where you got the USB drivers for the slipstream process. I have tried a few times now with zero success. I know how to do it so I have to surmise I'm not using the correct drivers. I have done media for Ryzen 1 and 2 but these drivers don't seem to work.


Unless something changed, the USB drivers should be included in the extracted files of the chipset drivers. I attached them (usb.zip).


----------



## Johan45

@Bartouille Thanks, I'll give it a go when I have time. Have to switch over for some GPU testing, probably through the weekend.


----------



## liveunlimited

ok so im back.. few weeks ago i had voltage issues.. was told to go back to old firmware etc... did that and left things alone for a bit.. set everything back to stock and ran the blender benchmark.. i repeat everything is at stock.. hit f5 and then f10 to save... i think my board might be bad... this is insane and is going to kill my chip.. and this wasnt just a spike.. it stayed there for a bit


----------



## gupsterg

x7007 said:


> Same Question does anyone enable the HPET in the Power bios menu ? Do we need it ? and I mean only in the bios and not in the Windows bcdedit.
> 
> 
> 
> st4v0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is HPET in the bios now,I never saw it?
Click to expand...

x7007 does not have ASUS board, spadizzle has ASUS board but modded UEFI to show the option.



Bartouille said:


> Gave up on 3533MHz for the time being. It gets unstable when ambient is above ~27C. Very strange since DIMMs barely get above 40C.


Still been using 3400MHz C15 1T based on The Stilt 3466MHz timings but some primary, secondary and tertiary timings tweaked.

View attachment 1402 3400ST SNI_setting.txt


Got SVM/IOMMU enabled, etc. Very minimal changes to UEFI defaults. Profile been tested with stock CPU and also 3.8GHz & 3.9GHz PState 0 OC. Latest lengthy test run was ~106hrs of [email protected] on stock CPU but RAM 3400MHz tweaked timings.











<sigh> said:


> Just ordered the 2950x from Amazon EU, now I just need the upgraded cooling from ASUS!
> 
> Really wish I could afford to switch to a MEG.


Not needed for 2950X IMO, if you even went 2990WX you could with improved/directed airflow be AOK.



Spoiler
















Johan45 said:


> @gupsterg
> Couple questions, first will Win7 run on this platform? I had a Ryzen install but it wouldn't start with the TR so I'm assuming there may be some differences?
> Also, I keep getting some strange behaviour with Cinebench R11.5, it runs through the benchmark lightning fast until the last set of boxes where it slows down to a crawl resulting in a terrible score. CB R15, on the other hand, runs fine until the end and scores in the 3200 range at 4.0.
> System is the ROG Zenith BIOS 1402 and a 1950X. Got a smoking deal 1K for both with a cooler.


Hiya chap  ,

Sorry for delayed reply, I was avoiding OCN for a while as had had an accident  . Due to number of threads I get involved in on here, I just couldn't find it in me to be posting, etc. Now am in improved state so back  .

As Bartouille guided is what I did. I have not done video for creation on X399, but same process as AM4. Checkout section *Creating Window 7 ISO with drivers for usage on C7H* posted here.

All the best
Gup



liveunlimited said:


> ok so im back.. few weeks ago i had voltage issues.. was told to go back to old firmware etc... did that and left things alone for a bit.. set everything back to stock and ran the blender benchmark.. i repeat everything is at stock.. hit f5 and then f10 to save... i think my board might be bad... this is insane and is going to kill my chip.. and this wasnt just a spike.. it stayed there for a bit


Don't use HWMonitor, notoriously crap on AM4/sTR4.


----------



## Bartouille

gupsterg said:


> Still been using 3400MHz C15 1T based on The Stilt 3466MHz timings but some primary, secondary and tertiary timings tweaked.
> 
> View attachment 218372
> 
> 
> Got SVM/IOMMU enabled, etc. Very minimal changes to UEFI defaults. Profile been tested with stock CPU and also 3.8GHz & 3.9GHz PState 0 OC. Latest lengthy test run was ~106hrs of [email protected] on stock CPU but RAM 3400MHz tweaked timings.
> 
> View attachment 218378


106h :O That definitely looks solid. Personally I've kept investigating and found out Ryzen memory freq is very sensitive to ambient. I kinda blamed it on inconsistent training for a while but it's not. 3600MHz for me seems stable when ambient is 20C. I bet if ambient were 15C it would do 3666MHz. Will try during winter to confirm. I don't know what exactly needs cooling tho, back of motherboard maybe? I already have 92mm fans over VCore VRM and left side DIMMs. DIMMs don't even get above 40C after 8 hours of HCI and VRM stay below 35C.

What voltage do you need for 3.9GHz PState 0? I can do 3.8GHz at 1.2V and it passed 30 mins of Prime95 28.10 with The Stilt settings but 3.9GHz gets hot (over 68C tDie) and is not stable even with 1.275V.


----------



## gupsterg

That was rerun 3  , so profile has a lotta hrs under it's belt  . Besides stability testing I can reflash UEFI and all sound, so far looking sound on latest beta that red-ray gave which has ASUS WMI implementation.



Spoiler














The (VRM) readings are way more inline with settings/actual than before, I may only tweak VDIMM within monitoring to be average 1.35V as set in UEFI.

3.9GHz I need 1.318V VID for PState 0, as LLC is stock (ie [Auto]), actual effective values is lower depending on app loading CPU. Below was about 3rd or so rerun, have done longer before. AFAIK as the mosfet have internal sensors this is actual temp rather than diode placed near them. Gotta get some IR readings at some point. If you open the image in a tab and save IIRC you'll see filename which had the room temp, wall meter reading, etc.



Spoiler














[email protected]/Bionic with OC'd TR/VEGA is heavy on my loop  .



Spoiler














3.85GHz I need 1.275V VID, I may have 3.8GHz test data on another UEFI. I don't have anything pointing at VRM, etc, should improve that aspect TBH. Even my fans are not really high speed/static pressure. 3x Arctic Cooling F12 PWM on front/top rad. Only real mods to improve airflow are:-

i) Front door removed and mesh used.

ii) Top panel where mesh is on sides I took away some plastic.

iii) On top of chassis sealed openings with duct tape, so back draft does not occur of airflow hitting top panel.



Spoiler














Stock for me is pretty ample IMO, a 2950X stock/PBO tweaks would probably be "Ultimate" rig for me  .


----------



## liveunlimited

im running the same case.. only i took off my front and top plate and stuck my hard drives under the psu... just had to cut a hole for the sata and 6 pin power lol.. its to hot where i live rn lol


----------



## RyanRC

Hello all

So I finally got all the pieces together to assembly my new Zenith Extreme PC Rig and was wondering if anyone has any pointers or settings I should set things to before I go for the first startup?

To help here is the list of what parts I think would be relevant:

-Asus Zenith Extreme Motherboard.

-AMD Threadripper Processor 1950X.

-G.Skill F4-3200C14Q-32GFX (4 stick kit).

-Samsung 970 Pro 512g M.2 Hard drive.

-Windows 10 Pro 64bit Operating System.

Will be other parts naturally but the rest is pretty standard stuff as far as any settings go I think.

For a few notes on these:
I purchased the MB back in July, so I have no idea what BIOS it may have in it, but considering I am using the 1950X I am guessing I really don't need the 1402 version to at least get the thing up and running?

For the Hard drive, I will be putting this on the DIMM.2 card and not the socket under the cooler. Also note I am not looking to use this or any drives on the system in any form of a RAID config.

For the 4 sticks of memory I was planning to install them just as the manual says in DIMM slots A1, B1, C1 & D1..unless someone is saying otherwise? 

All in all I will probably at some point look to do some over clocking once I get more knowledgeable about the systems and setups of this board, but at least for now I just want to get everything with the base machine up and running and the same with all the other things that will be a part of the machine working correctly.

I guess in the end my biggest worry might be that there will be some setting that is best to use that is not part of the default configuration that I will miss that cannot be changed when everything is all setup and the OS system is loaded, that will then mean to change that I will have to wipe every thing all out and start all over from scratch again to be able to use.

So between that and any other things...if anyone has any pointers to tell me about now it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Johan45

gupsterg said:


> Hiya chap  ,
> 
> Sorry for delayed reply, I was avoiding OCN for a while as had had an accident  . Due to number of threads I get involved in on here, I just couldn't find it in me to be posting, etc. Now am in improved state so back  .
> 
> As Bartouille guided is what I did. I have not done video for creation on X399, but same process as AM4. Checkout section *Creating Window 7 ISO with drivers for usage on C7H* posted here.
> 
> All the best
> Gup


No worries Gups, I know life gets busy. I thought my disc fro CHVII or CHVI would work as well but both of them crash right at Windows initialization at the beginning of the install process which I found weird almost like they're missing some type of driver(I think it said PCI something or other). I've had to take a break from TR4 trying to get comparison numbers for the 2080 cards that are releasing this week. Hopefully get back around to it soon, didn't have enough play time with it.


----------



## thagabe

Guys, I'm completely at a loss. Tried TR4 1950X since the beginning with a 1080ti but I'm trying to virtualize windows so I threw in an old amd card for linux. Problem is I booted windows real quick to back up and I noticed windows much snappier with amd. All this time I thought it was tr4 was the issue but it seems nvidia on tr4 is the issue. Is there anyone who got smooth performance on tr4 with nvidia 900+?

This is what i found that made me realize something >> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/8z2b9g/ryzen_gaming_stutter_and_high_latency/


----------



## gupsterg

liveunlimited said:


> im running the same case.. only i took off my front and top plate and stuck my hard drives under the psu... just had to cut a hole for the sata and 6 pin power lol.. its to hot where i live rn lol


:specool: .



RyanRC said:


> Hello all
> 
> So I finally got all the pieces together to assembly my new Zenith Extreme PC Rig and was wondering if anyone has any pointers or settings I should set things to before I go for the first startup?
> 
> To help here is the list of what parts I think would be relevant:
> 
> -Asus Zenith Extreme Motherboard.
> 
> -AMD Threadripper Processor 1950X.
> 
> -G.Skill F4-3200C14Q-32GFX (4 stick kit).
> 
> -Samsung 970 Pro 512g M.2 Hard drive.
> 
> -Windows 10 Pro 64bit Operating System.
> 
> Will be other parts naturally but the rest is pretty standard stuff as far as any settings go I think.
> 
> For a few notes on these:
> I purchased the MB back in July, so I have no idea what BIOS it may have in it, but considering I am using the 1950X I am guessing I really don't need the 1402 version to at least get the thing up and running?
> 
> For the Hard drive, I will be putting this on the DIMM.2 card and not the socket under the cooler. Also note I am not looking to use this or any drives on the system in any form of a RAID config.
> 
> For the 4 sticks of memory I was planning to install them just as the manual says in DIMM slots A1, B1, C1 & D1..unless someone is saying otherwise?
> 
> All in all I will probably at some point look to do some over clocking once I get more knowledgeable about the systems and setups of this board, but at least for now I just want to get everything with the base machine up and running and the same with all the other things that will be a part of the machine working correctly.
> 
> I guess in the end my biggest worry might be that there will be some setting that is best to use that is not part of the default configuration that I will miss that cannot be changed when everything is all setup and the OS system is loaded, that will then mean to change that I will have to wipe every thing all out and start all over from scratch again to be able to use.
> 
> So between that and any other things...if anyone has any pointers to tell me about now it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah you don't need 1402 to get it up and running, but I'd personally just use flashback and roll with latest UEFI from get go.

Use RAM slots as you state.

In the context of what you've posted I can't think of a setting you'd need to have set prior to install of OS that would require a reinstall to have it right. Only one crosses my mind is UEFI CSM mode, you can roll with "pure UEFI" mode with it disabled, lots of info on the web regarding this setting.



Johan45 said:


> No worries Gups, I know life gets busy. I thought my disc fro CHVII or CHVI would work as well but both of them crash right at Windows initialization at the beginning of the install process which I found weird almost like they're missing some type of driver(I think it said PCI something or other). I've had to take a break from TR4 trying to get comparison numbers for the 2080 cards that are releasing this week. Hopefully get back around to it soon, didn't have enough play time with it.


I've enjoyed my time on TR/ZE  , way too much rig for me really, but now a Ryzen 7 8C/16T seems "small" compared to TR 16C/32T. Also looking at dimms either side of the socket is pleasing. When I use the C6H/C7H it seems odd to have just the 4 slots on one side.


----------



## Johan45

gupsterg said:


> I've enjoyed my time on TR/ZE  , way too much rig for me really, but now a Ryzen 7 8C/16T seems "small" compared to TR 16C/32T. Also looking at dimms either side of the socket is pleasing. When I use the C6H/C7H it seems odd to have just the 4 slots on one side.


So, I went to try and install Win7 last night and just like the first night I set this up had trouble with the memory only this time I think it's permanent. To finally get it to boot I used one stick in slot C1. Every time I have a RAM stick in slot A1 it will not boot period. It will boot with B1, C1, and D1 full but that defeats the purpose of quad channel ram. (yes I tried good sticks in the A1 position) It appears that my "smoking" deal was just on the verge of collapse when I purchased it and only worked for one evening without too many issues. I guess I'll have to send it in so long story short.... Win7 install is going to have to wait.


----------



## gupsterg

Sorry to read issues  .

I've tried improving on timings below but no go, probably as sticking to VDIMM 1.35V.









Been on this setup for a while now and not encountered any issues in stability testing and normal usage.


----------



## royfrosty

Hi all,

I have an issue. I have 3 Samsung NVME drives.

2 of it are Samsung 970 Pro 512gb in RAID 0.

The last 1 is the Samsung 960 Evo 1tb, this drive is intended to use it for storage needs, it is not part of the array and it was set to legacy drive.

However i could not detect it in windows. I was not able to see the drive. However the drive is detectable in BIOS. It used to work for a while. After a couple of shutdowns it went missing. After which i tried to make it part of the array and change it back to legacy again. Despite i loss all my data, i was able to get it back to work again. But after which it was gone again.

Any help?


----------



## FlyingBear

royfrosty said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have an issue. I have 3 Samsung NVME drives.
> 
> 2 of it are Samsung 970 Pro 512gb in RAID 0.
> 
> The last 1 is the Samsung 960 Evo 1tb, this drive is intended to use it for storage needs, it is not part of the array and it was set to legacy drive.
> 
> However i could not detect it in windows. I was not able to see the drive. However the drive is detectable in BIOS. It used to work for a while. After a couple of shutdowns it went missing. After which i tried to make it part of the array and change it back to legacy again. Despite i loss all my data, i was able to get it back to work again. But after which it was gone again.
> 
> Any help?


I think that you have to have all three drives as RAID drives, even the one that is a standalone drive.

I have 2 1TB 970 Pros in RAID0 on the DIMM.2, and a 2TB 970 Evo under the PCH cover. The 2TB 970 Evo is NOT a legacy disk. It's a RAID disk as a single volume. This is how it looks in RAIDXpert2. Hope this helps!


----------



## napster69

Hi. Will my sli work if I use the 2nd and 3rd pcie-e x16 slots for it? I'm getting a hard time slotting my gpu in the first x16 slot due to my thick custom backplate. 

Thank you.


----------



## thagabe

napster69 said:


> Hi. Will my sli work if I use the 2nd and 3rd pcie-e x16 slots for it? I'm getting a hard time slotting my gpu in the first x16 slot due to my thick custom backplate.
> 
> Thank you.


Yes but they'll run at x8 speed (which should be fine) because the pcie lanes are as follows:

|------x16--------|

|-------x8--------|

|------x16--------|

|------x4/x8------| (shared with u.2 if you connect the u.2)


----------



## zodiacsoulmate

Bios 1501 is available on ASUS website.
It fixes an issue with RTX 2080 compatibility??
idk hope people are still working on this motherboard, it was finally quite stable for me on 1402, keep up the good work guys


----------



## gupsterg

zodiacsoulmate said:


> Bios 1501 is available on ASUS website.
> It fixes an issue with RTX 2080 compatibility??
> idk hope people are still working on this motherboard, it was finally quite stable for me on 1402, keep up the good work guys


Yes, read from here in other thread
  .


----------



## liveunlimited

gupsterg said:


> Yes, read from here in other thread
> .


Hey Gup sorry to bug again... ive been playing with Aida.. ive tried the exe and zip runs... and all is well for a bit.. but i will hit a point randomly.. half hour.. 2 hours in etc.. where i can hear my fans stop spinning.. everything either stops or goes to super low rpms and my system temps shoot up and locks up.... any ideas?...


----------



## gupsterg

You need UEFI with ASUS WMI implementation. I'm just gonna try UEFI 1501 to see if it has it.


----------



## liveunlimited

gupsterg said:


> You need UEFI with ASUS WMI implementation. I'm just gonna try UEFI 1501 to see if it has it.


im running 1501 right now lol.. ive installed it just like you have said to do.. went back to first bios and then flashed right to the newest and cleared cmos etc... havnt had any issues until now lol.. good new is i think i got one hell of a chip... as far as i can tell im stable at 3.9 at 1.26v and 4.0 at 1.35ish.. i want to try to go to 4.1.. i render a lot so i wont leave it at that.. not sure if a 4.1 all core is safe for 24.7 rendering


----------



## liveunlimited

gupsterg said:


> You need UEFI with ASUS WMI implementation. I'm just gonna try UEFI 1501 to see if it has it.



i was going to ask you also what you used to block off the top of your case... i cut out all the extra plastic for better airflow but i want to block off the top like you did in yours to stop the backflow of hot air.. was just going to use black duck tape type.. but didnt want to get sticky crap all over.. what did you use?


----------



## gupsterg

liveunlimited said:


> im running 1501 right now lol.. ive installed it just like you have said to do.. went back to first bios and then flashed right to the newest and cleared cmos etc... havnt had any issues until now lol.. good new is i think i got one hell of a chip... as far as i can tell im stable at 3.9 at 1.26v and 4.0 at 1.35ish.. i want to try to go to 4.1.. i render a lot so i wont leave it at that.. not sure if a 4.1 all core is safe for 24.7 rendering


1501 *does not have* ASUS WMI implementation UEFI :thumbsdow .

Ignore missing voltages in HWINFO on right screen, as I'm not resetting HWINFO, as gonna go back to a differing beta with ASUS WMI.









1950X 3.9GHz I need 1.325V for lengthy stability test runs, LLC [Auto] so does have big VDROOP. That's nice chip you have :thumb: .

If you gonna stick to UEFI 1501 or any other that is in public domain do not use AIDA64. Do not run multiple instances of monitoring SW, even having say Ai Suite/AURA and an app like CPU-Z open together could lead to Super IO chip going wacko and fan header PWM crap out.



liveunlimited said:


> i was going to ask you also what you used to block off the top of your case... i cut out all the extra plastic for better airflow but i want to block off the top like you did in yours to stop the backflow of hot air.. was just going to use black duck tape type.. but didnt want to get sticky crap all over.. what did you use?


I taped black card using black duct tape. This way no dust stuck to bits of duct tape that would have been exposed, due to cut outs in panel, I hope that makes sense. I can get you photos in a day or so when air dust the rads, etc.


----------



## liveunlimited

gupsterg said:


> 1501 *does not have* ASUS WMI implementation UEFI :thumbsdow .
> 
> Ignore missing voltages in HWINFO on right screen, as I'm not resetting HWINFO, as gonna go back to a differing beta with ASUS WMI.
> 
> View attachment 224278
> 
> 
> 1950X 3.9GHz I need 1.325V for lengthy stability test runs, LLC [Auto] so does have big VDROOP. That's nice chip you have :thumb: .
> 
> If you gonna stick to UEFI 1501 or any other that is in public domain do not use AIDA64. Do not run multiple instances of monitoring SW, even having say Ai Suite/AURA and an app like CPU-Z open together could lead to Super IO chip going wacko and fan header PWM crap out.
> 
> 
> 
> I taped black card using black duct tape. This way no dust stuck to bits of duct tape that would have been exposed, due to cut outs in panel, I hope that makes sense. I can get you photos in a day or so when air dust the rads, etc.



yeah that makes sense.. no need for photos.. thanks Gup!!.. and yeah aida keeps doing that weird stuff so i havnt ran anything super long stress test wise other than my normal workflow.. i was adjusting things and then booting back into windows and just throwing a big cpu render at it with blender and letting it run for a few hours.. considering rendering is what i built this for if i didnt crash rendering i was happy lol..


----------



## liveunlimited

And i pretty much broke all the rules just now lol... running 1501... was running ryzen master with rog cpu z open and aida all at the same time hahahahaha... computer threw a tantrum lol


----------



## gupsterg

I won't do photos  .

As long as your happy with stability it's all good IMO  .

Yeah on a non ASUS WMI UEFI only way I don't encounter PWM issues is using "good practise" as stated. If I do use multiple instance of apps that access SIO, I would do a repost of rig and then don't get an issue, if I don't I may encounter issues sooner or later on that post of rig  .


----------



## liveunlimited

I think I broke it.. went to flash back to first bios and then to 1402 and I keep getting cmos and post error


----------



## liveunlimited

nevermind i fixed it.. that was a pain in the butt lol.. ripppp


----------



## gupsterg

Sorry dude was offline  .

My procedure for reverting back from say newer UEFIs (after 1102 releases) to an older is this:-

i) Use flashback to flash UEFI 0211.

ii) After flashback complete, turn off power, do CMOSCLR. Switch power on and mobo, the LED EC FW will be updated and mobo *reboot* by itself. Next ASUS EC FW gets updated, mobo will then do *repost* on completion.

iii) Use flashback to flash say whatever UEFI I would like. As these UEFIs will be newer than first release you will see again LED FW update and mobo *reboot* by itself. Next ASUS EC FW will occur and *repost* will occur, then you ready to rock'n'roll.


----------



## liveunlimited

gupsterg said:


> Sorry dude was offline  .
> 
> My procedure for reverting back from say newer UEFIs (after 1102 releases) to an older is this:-
> 
> i) Use flashback to flash UEFI 0211.
> 
> ii) After flashback complete, turn off power, do CMOSCLR. Switch power on and mobo, the LED EC FW will be updated and mobo *reboot* by itself. Next ASUS EC FW gets updated, mobo will then do *repost* on completion.
> 
> iii) Use flashback to flash say whatever UEFI I would like. As these UEFIs will be newer than first release you will see again LED FW update and mobo *reboot* by itself. Next ASUS EC FW will occur and *repost* will occur, then you ready to rock'n'roll.


yeah thats what i was doing... usb in.. flashback.. psu switch and cmos clear.. switch back on and power on.. it for some reason just had a weird glitch.. wouldnt load or boot.. i finally got 0305 to load and work.. went back to 0211.. and then back up to 1402 lol.. was one of those times were i almost just said screw it and went to bed and messed with it in the morning lol.


----------



## liveunlimited

What is a safe tctl/ tdie and main cpu temp... im at 4.1 stable i think.. as long as my temps seem cool


----------



## gupsterg

tDIE 68C is what the aim should be, I have had temps of ~70C+ sustained for 3.9GHz for fair length of usage under [email protected] and had no issues. What long term affect this has I have no idea.

Below are separate runs, I have more. Some of the cores average is lower, not because of throttling, but as only using 28 threads on CPU slot.



Spoiler


----------



## thagabe

gupsterg said:


> You need UEFI with ASUS WMI implementation. I'm just gonna try UEFI 1501 to see if it has it.


Could you please explain what Asus WMI is? I feel like the board is 99% there but always seems to have this "not-quite-there" implementation. 

On a separate note,

How are y'all cooling your TR4 1950x? Right now I'm running the 360 Enermax AIO with 3 Noctua Fans keeps temps btw 38C - 70C depending on the work flow at 3.8Ghz 1.265V. Going any higher leads to 80C+ temps and stability issues (tho I have not given more than 1.3V). I am planning a hardloop (first!) and would be appreciative of any suggestions. I don't know if i want to watercool my 1080 ti yet.

Thanks
-G


----------



## liveunlimited

gupsterg said:


> tDIE 68C is what the aim should be, I have had temps of ~70C+ sustained for 3.9GHz for fair length of usage under [email protected] and had no issues. What long term affect this has I have no idea.
> 
> Below are separate runs, I have more. Some of the cores average is lower, not because of throttling, but as only using 28 threads on CPU slot.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 224562
> 
> 
> View attachment 224564



yeah i actually found the answer shortly after i asked lol.. i fouund a post from arnie i think his name is on another site lol.. im back down to stable 4.0 at 1.28 or .29v stable... but when i was running my test last night on 4.1 at like 1.38 to 1.39v only for a half hour i was at like 82-85c tctl.. 58-62c tdie.. my room was 22c though so that kinda helped lol.


----------



## liveunlimited

thagabe said:


> Could you please explain what Asus WMI is? I feel like the board is 99% there but always seems to have this "not-quite-there" implementation.
> 
> On a separate note,
> 
> How are y'all cooling your TR4 1950x? Right now I'm running the 360 Enermax AIO with 3 Noctua Fans keeps temps btw 38C - 70C depending on the work flow at 3.8Ghz 1.265V. Going any higher leads to 80C+ temps and stability issues (tho I have not given more than 1.3V). I am planning a hardloop (first!) and would be appreciative of any suggestions. I don't know if i want to watercool my 1080 ti yet.
> 
> Thanks
> -G


i have no idea what the WMI stuff is.. but as far as cooling sounds like you have the same issues i had.. your cooler might be bad.. i had to get mine replaced three times.. they finally sent me the new and improved one and now the things a beast.. i had my chip at 4.1 last night pushing above 1.4v with llc and didnt get anywhere near 68c on temps.. i really think for the time being you should call enermax and get them to send you a new cooler.. they sent me the 360 v2 and the things a beast.. i also kept all my fans, they let me.. so i have my raid in push pull as well as everything possible done to my case for airflow.. if you do a full loop in your system at the very least do a 360.. and if you throw in the card i would say at least dual 360 raids as thick as you can fit.


----------



## thagabe

@liveunlimited

Wow ill definitely do that! I gotta find my dang receipt of purchase now, I know I have it just gotta find it. Thanks for the info super helpful!


----------



## liveunlimited

thagabe said:


> @liveunlimited
> 
> Wow ill definitely do that! I gotta find my dang receipt of purchase now, I know I have it just gotta find it. Thanks for the info super helpful!



if you ordered it online you can just take a screen shot of the order history and that will work.. thats what i did... if you ordered in store with a credit card any store should be able to pull it up and reprint using your card.. glad i could help a bit man!! have a good one!! good luck!!


----------



## gupsterg

thagabe said:


> Could you please explain what Asus WMI is? I feel like the board is 99% there but always seems to have this "not-quite-there" implementation.
> 
> On a separate note,
> 
> How are y'all cooling your TR4 1950x? Right now I'm running the 360 Enermax AIO with 3 Noctua Fans keeps temps btw 38C - 70C depending on the work flow at 3.8Ghz 1.265V. Going any higher leads to 80C+ temps and stability issues (tho I have not given more than 1.3V). I am planning a hardloop (first!) and would be appreciative of any suggestions. I don't know if i want to watercool my 1080 ti yet.
> 
> Thanks
> -G


I do not have the knowledge to answer what is ASUS WMI fully  .

From what little I do understand is that basically rather than programs directly accessing Super IO chip they would be "speaking" to it via ACPI - WMI (if you google the terms you may find info on that). Via this method each application wishing to access Super IO chip will wait it's turn, thus not send the Super IO chip wacko by multiple applications accessing it simultaneously. Leading to fan headers crap out for PWM.

Besides having a UEFI which supports ASUS WMI the applications need to support this feature. AFAIK AIDA64, HWINFO, HWMonitor and SIV, latest versions support this. CPU-Z a beta does, which is not on their site, but is on their server and Elmor linked in C6H/C7H thread. Which also have this implementation, as use same Super IO chip and users had same issue.

Mine is custom water loop. I use Bykski A-Ryzen-ThV2-X, Arctic Silver 5 spread by plastic card on IHS, Mayhems XT-1 clear concentrate ~20% mix with distilled water. Loop is EK XRES 140 D5 > EK VEGA block > Bykski TR block > Magicool G2 slim 360mm rad > Magicool G2 slim 360mm rad. Each rad has 3x Arctic Cooling F12 PWM fans and case has Be Quiet SW3 1K rpm 140mm. Tubing is EK ZMT 16/10mm, with Barrow fittings.

CPU stock and VEGA OC'd loop is ample, even when both heavily loaded (ie [email protected], Bionic, etc). When CPU OC'd with GPU OC'd, both under load and panels on (which is all of my screenies I share) it can start to show that 2x 360mm slim rads are not enough. Wall meter for latter situation is circa ~600W - 700W sustained range.

Considering how cheap some of the loop elements were, I reckon I get good bang for buck out of them. Magicool rads were (~£40 each), Arctic Cooling fans (~£4 each) and Bykski block (~£45).


----------



## Johan45

Well, good news I finally have my Zenith/1950X up and running with all the memory recognized. 
Long story short I got a "great" deal on this CPU/mobo but as always buyer beware. Whoever owned this previously wasn't the nicest to it. Eventually one of my RAM channels just stopped working and I RMA'd the board. ASUS sent a "used" replacement but the memory issues still persisted. I was able to deduce with some back up from @gupsterg that it had to be pin contact in the socket. Now, some background on the CPU. The previous owner had removed the carrier, not sure why but when I got the combo there was no carrier and the CPU itself, after removing from the board looked like it had been roughed up a bit. I arranged to get a carrier from a contact I have so that was covered but even with the CPU properly installed I would get random slots that if populated would cause a no boot situation.
The problem solving started with reseating the CPU and then a test fire. No cooler or VGA installed, just needed to see if it would get past the memory check. That took about six attempts before I finally had good contact and the system would start to post. Reinstalled all my parts and finally, after ~ 6 weeks I have a system that works!
If anyone would like to save me some reading, what's the easiest solution to combat throttling and is there a way to mitigate that huge offset for temps? Like a sense Mi setting? Didn't have much time for testing last night but noticed the throttling as soon as I set a static OC at 4.0 and 3.9 was scoring lower (a lot) in y-cruncher than I was on auto settings. It was late by that time and was done for the day but would really like to get on top of this over the weekend.
Thanks in advance for any tips/tricks or pointers


----------



## McBrappin

I just updated to 1502 yesterday from 902 (my 2950x arrived, yay!) and I’m having a lot of issues with fans. In less than 24hours I’ve hit thermal throttle because the fans got stuck at lowest setting, and waking up this morning all fans were at 100% while CPU was at 33c. I’m using fan control via BIOS, and have no software for fan control installed. Is this the “stuck” issue being referenced in the OP? I tried to follow the link to the post but it seemed unrelated.


----------



## thagabe

Johan45 said:


> Well, good news I finally have my Zenith/1950X up and running with all the memory recognized.
> Long story short I got a "great" deal on this CPU/mobo but as always buyer beware. Whoever owned this previously wasn't the nicest to it. Eventually one of my RAM channels just stopped working and I RMA'd the board. ASUS sent a "used" replacement but the memory issues still persisted. I was able to deduce with some back up from @gupsterg that it had to be pin contact in the socket. Now, some background on the CPU. The previous owner had removed the carrier, not sure why but when I got the combo there was no carrier and the CPU itself, after removing from the board looked like it had been roughed up a bit. I arranged to get a carrier from a contact I have so that was covered but even with the CPU properly installed I would get random slots that if populated would cause a no boot situation.
> The problem solving started with reseating the CPU and then a test fire. No cooler or VGA installed, just needed to see if it would get past the memory check. That took about six attempts before I finally had good contact and the system would start to post. Reinstalled all my parts and finally, after ~ 6 weeks I have a system that works!
> If anyone would like to save me some reading, what's the easiest solution to combat throttling and is there a way to mitigate that huge offset for temps? Like a sense Mi setting? Didn't have much time for testing last night but noticed the throttling as soon as I set a static OC at 4.0 and 3.9 was scoring lower (a lot) in y-cruncher than I was on auto settings. It was late by that time and was done for the day but would really like to get on top of this over the weekend.
> Thanks in advance for any tips/tricks or pointers


Under the manual OC option "Tweaker's paradise" you will find an option to disable sense MI skew. Once you have done this your temp readouts should be golden. SPeaking from experience 360 liqtech enermax will not fare well past 3.8 OC on all cores. Trying to RMA to get Liqtech II and see if temps are acceptable but at this point I'm planning out a softloop that will become a hardloop based around 3 360 rads (cooling tr4 and 1080 ti) with the heatkiller pro iv and vrm blocks. If y'all like to suggest RADS, tubing, pump, water delta control, etc. feel free!


----------



## Johan45

thagabe said:


> Under the manual OC option "Tweaker's paradise" you will find an option to disable sense MI skew. Once you have done this your temp readouts should be golden. SPeaking from experience 360 liqtech enermax will not fare well past 3.8 OC on all cores. Trying to RMA to get Liqtech II and see if temps are acceptable but at this point I'm planning out a softloop that will become a hardloop based around 3 360 rads (cooling tr4 and 1080 ti) with the heatkiller pro iv and vrm blocks. If y'all like to suggest RADS, tubing, pump, water delta control, etc. feel free!


Thanks, I assumed it had to do with Sense MI skew, have has other ASUS AM4 boards, just wasn't sure if I needed to disable or punch in an offset. I'm using an EK Predator 360 XLC which has been an exceptional cooler for the most part hopefully that setting gets rid of the huge offset and throttling so I can properly test it.

After reading the OP I wasn't sure which way to go with the overclocking enhancement, I assumed to enable but that also enable sense Mi my goal is highest OC not necessarily 24/7 stability at this point.


----------



## gupsterg

@Johan45

Nice to read you solved the issue  .

Sense Mi Skew and Overclocking Enhancement set as disabled is how I roll for stock or OC'd CPU.


----------



## Johan45

gupsterg said:


> @Johan45
> 
> Nice to read you solved the issue  .
> 
> Sense Mi Skew and Overclocking Enhancement set as disabled is how I roll for stock or OC'd CPU.


Thanks Gup, I feel the issue is somehow related to the previous owner removing the carrier the CPU appears as if it's slightly cupped. Possibly too much pressure? I appreciate the input, I was surprised at how fast it started throttling though


----------



## gupsterg

If I can, anytime chap  .

Not read any mentions of cupped CPUs. I've never removed mine after initial fit TBH. Even when I swapped the block from EK to Bykski I disturbed rig as little as possible. I managed the swap by just draining loop and removing tubing to block, etc. Even the TIM IIRC I re-spread some of the original application and sorta topped it up.

This is some past testing of PState 0: 3.9GHz VID: 1.312V LLC: Auto



Spoiler



P95 v28.10B1









P95 v29.4B8 (Uses FMA)









RB









IIRC [email protected] threw up I needed 1.325V VID to have best stability.











RTC on newer AGESA is showing wrong info for some values.

1DPC-SR, ProcODT 60, CAD Bus Timings 0/0, 0/0, 0/0, CAD Bus Resistances 24, 24, 24, 24, RTT: Off, Off, 48

View attachment 0001WMI_3.9_3400ST_setting.txt


----------



## thagabe

@gupsterg

Could you share the link with the Asus WMI bios you are using? I want to confirm if the problem with my PWM's after sleep can be fixed through this!


----------



## gupsterg

@thagabe

I would really like to, but as stated in another thread I asked and was told I shouldn't as not ready for public release. I just can't go against Elmor's guidance on matter, I just would not feel right about it. I'm really sorry.

Rig is on a [email protected] run at present, I'll check PWM after resume from sleep in a mo. Below is 2 separate recent runs of [email protected], again no PWM issues, even when had multiple apps access SIO.



Spoiler


----------



## thagabe

@gupsterg

Point taken. Please do check after the pc has gone into sleep mode by itself and wait for like 10 mins and try to wake it up. I get a few fans that spin then stop which makes the other fans work harder. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

At this point I might just run a loop like this [Imgur](https://i.imgur.com/5YHuaQ6.png) The loop is open ended right now because idk if i want another rad (3 total) or if I want to just stick a radikult 360 reservoir+pump on the side....options!!!! I think i will start with a softloop just to get things goin then move to a hardloop. 

- Heatkiller iv pro for tr4 acrylic 
- Heatkiller VRM block
- 2 x EK or SecretLab's 360 RADS (thick or thin????)
- MIGHT watercool my 1080 TI FTW3 but debating if I should just get a smaller 2080 to watercool bc case will not fit a water plate for the ftw3 unless i vertical mount it. 
- Radicult 360 reservoir +pump
- Case: Lian Li pc-o11 dynamic


----------



## gupsterg

I will do a resume/sleep via automation from OS.

For now I can confirm on stock CPU, but OC RAM, ZE controlling fans/pump via UEFI had no issues on PWM prior to sleep and on resume after being on a [email protected] run for ~49hrs continuously. Also be aware it had also been running [email protected] ~56hrs straight prior, I did a repost as wanted to see some UEFI settings on ZE to compare with C6H.



Spoiler

























*Note:* As screen capture video is straight after resume clocks will be boosting even if no load, just like when POST from shutdown/reboot.











I use CPU_FAN header to power/control Be Quiet SW3 140mm 1K RPM on case as rear exhaust. CHA_FAN1 controls fans on top rad, they are molex powered by 4 in 1 cable. CHA_FAN2 controls fans on front rad, they are molex powered by 4 in 1 cable. HAMP controls EK D5 PWM pump, it's molex powered. T_Sensor1 is used as temperature point for fans/pump.

Heatkiller block is sweetest IMO :thumb: , look forward to shares of how your build goes :thumb: .

I went EK ZMT tubing, as it was my first WC rig, has been great to use and is just like the 1st day I fitted it. I used distilled water with ~20% mix Mayhems XT-1 clear concentrate, been slightly over a year now on same mix and all good. Barrow fittings also been sound.

I initially had EK TR block and MSI GTX 1080 Sea Hawk EK X, when I swapped to RX VEGA 64 and later Bykski block I reused same fill of liquid. I use 2x Magicool G2 Slim 360mm rads, they coped well with OC'd TR+GTX 1080, but VEGA with OC'd TR needs more rads/thicker IMO or independent loops.


----------



## Johan45

I've gotten a quick OC, once in the 3.9 range I can tell it needs to be cooler. Has a hard time with 1.3V BIOS hitting mid-eighties tdie. But those settings did help with the throttling. You can see best score in Ycruncher was at 3.8 with less voltage.


----------



## gupsterg

@johan45

I don't think I hit those temps for those tests on 3.9GHz, been a while since I checked, will check ASAP  .

I find older UEFI without the meltdown/spectre fixes, etc can bench a smidge faster, so if chasing the numbers try a UEFI prior to the highlighted one in news article link in OP.

I recently fired up ASUS Turbo V on C6H, noted CPU Aux 3.3V was above stock when left on [Auto] when OC. So just like on that, now on ZE I manually set a lotta voltages. So now my base settings have become:-

View attachment 0001WMI_Base_setting.txt

View attachment 0001WMI_Base_3400SI_setting.txt


If I setup a PState 0 OC I do manually disable Core Performance Boost. Even if left on enabled, when you OC it does not apply, but I just like to change it.

To change between UMA/NUMA mode (Distributed/Local), I prefer using UEFI option rather than Ryzen Master.

@thagabe

Rig going to sleep via OS automation, creates no issues on resume for my setup on this beta UEFI.



Spoiler



Got rig to temp.









Paused [email protected], power plan set to sleep in 30min. Power plan is stock Balanced with only change is Core Parking 25% (I use a regedit to see that setting in PP).









Video below shows resume, as before boost clocks seen early on are normal when OS resumes/loads.






Below is screenie later on of rig up to temp after resume.


----------



## Johan45

Thanks @gupsterg, I still have more tinkering to do and yes I think that CLC should be doing better than it is but maybe I'm expecting too much. Need to figure out how to jury-rig my cold loop on to this sucker but that won't be today, need to find some bolts for that. In your opinion is there a "better" previous BIOS? As in easier to use mem wise and stable


----------



## gupsterg

@Johan45

Not done Y-Cruncher bench before  . Here are my runs.

PState 0 3.9GHz, 3400MHz NUMA, no PB, OS tweaks, etc.









1st run I was not aware HPET wasn't forced on. 2nd run I used submitter to edit BCD and I reckon did not apply from result (did do repost). Then I just did 3 more runs to see variance run to run. Max tDIE was ~63C, room temp ~22C, from such a short sustained loads I reckon water temp would not have risen much at all. So I'd say fans/pump was pretty much idling, you can see from previous posted txt the profile they'd be using.

I also did a few fresh CB15, max 57C.



Spoiler



Without PB.









With PB.









Without PB.











Generally for the all tests above temps for minute sustained periods were ~1-3C lower than max stated. Which is normal for how Ryzen/Threadripper temp sensor reporting is.

This is only my experience, so yours may differ with your HW/settings, etc. Earlier UEFIs (which don't allow the extended RAM dividers) seemed to need more VDIMM/tweaks to gain 3466MHz, where as 1402 onwards I'm finding is better for >3200MHz on 4x8GB SS/SR Samsung B die. On TR+ZE I have done any tests of max MHz with disregard for daily use stability, so perhaps older UEFIs maybe better, IDK  .

On a side note I have an early TR 1950X, not had more than one. Early UEFIs I struggled to get 3333MHz, then few months in got 3466MHz, but when comparing to how nicely 3400MHz has been achieved, it feels I was pushing CPU then, rather than now. SOC is nice and sweet (1.05V LLC:Auto), VDIMM again stock (1.35V) and still I gained some nice timings IMO for MHz.

Looking forward to you cooling that chip, making it and ZE sing!  .

@thagabe

Rig did another sleep/resume automated via OS, no issues to report.


----------



## Johan45

Looks like my CB15 is right in the ball park. I'll blame poor Ycruncher more on a dirty OS than anything else. It was recycled from Prime X470/2400G that I was benching last weekend on LN2 so been through the wringer. Still need to get cooling sorted.
I have to ask if the long post/hang at HDD detection is normal. Seems to take forever I've been wondering if it's this Toshiba SSD or just par for the course.


----------



## gupsterg

OK  .

POST time is slower than ASUS C6H/C7H, but I'm pretty certain I don't see OLED/POST process hang about on any processes. I'll share a video ASAP, I have 2x Crucial MX100 250GB SATA SSD, 1x Seagate Barracuda SATA HDD and 1x Hitachi SATA HDD.


----------



## Johan45

Just did a quick timing with stopwatch. Sit at HDD detect/ROG (code A2) screen for 50 seconds


----------



## gupsterg

Something is up  .

Rig had been shutdown from OS, power to PSU still active from wall socket. You'll note POST beep in video, it takes a sec or 2 for my screen to come out of "sleep". At ~Q-Code: A2 GRUB boot loader will be on screen, you may or may not hear me hit enter key. When the ROG logo animation occurs IIRC OS is loading/loaded, once OS loads again there is a momentary sync of display and then I end video when screen is settled for logging in (W10P x64).



Spoiler








*Note:* Resume/sleep is quicker than POST from shutdown. If power was removed from PSU by switching off wall socket, after shutdown from OS and prior to board POST, I get 1 cycle of power on or off prior to POST as shown in above video. POST has pretty much been same throughout all UEFIs for me.

Board was using settings as in txt below, except:-

Core Performance Boost [Disabled], PState 0 set as 3.9GHz, VID: 1.325V, Global C-State Control: [Enabled], NUMA mode set via UEFI.

View attachment 0001WMI_Base_3400SI_setting.txt


Rig is:-

TR 1950X
ROG ZE UEFI 0001 WMI
F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW

RX VEGA 64

2x MX100 250GB SATA SSD
1x Seagate 2TB SATA HDD
1x Hitachi 2TB SATA HDD

I disable onboard LAN only, rest of onboard stuff is all active, even go faster RGB  .


----------



## Johan45

Now that looks a lot better, thanks Gups.
I'll poke around maybe even install a fresh windows see if I can't find the culprit.


----------



## knightriot

Hello guys, anyone know about "PBO scalar" in zenith extreme's cbs? I see it no 2x 3x or something "x" , just a number like 200 :| . Anyone about what is this mean? Thanks


----------



## Johan45

Sorry, knightriot haven't done that much exploring yet so not sure how they implement it on the Zenith. 
@gupsterg fresh install of Windows hasn't changed my boot time at all. Still hangs on HDD detect code A2. Got playing with the memory and took me all of about 30 minutes and had my Win10 completely trashed LOL and re-installed again. 
If time permits this week I'll try a different SSD, maybe the board doesn't like the controller (TC58NC) I have a few different brands so.......


----------



## thagabe

@gupsterg

Thank You for the info. I am looking forward to Custom cool my TR4 right now temps are meh but performance could be better. I'm still torn between p-state oc or just normal oc (especially when some talk about fully disabling c-states). 

I have turned in my RMA request to Enermax and will hopefully receive a reply today. Hopefully the Liqtech II will keep me cool until I gather the funds to buy the Water cooling components. 

Now, regarding overall smoothness. I am rocking a AW3418DW dell monitor 120HZ w/ Gsync and a regular 60hz Acer monitor both running from a 1080 TI. idk why but I've only experience this on this TR4 build where playing a game causes micro-stutter on the main monitor.


----------



## liveunlimited

gupsterg said:


> I will do a resume/sleep via automation from OS.
> 
> For now I can confirm on stock CPU, but OC RAM, ZE controlling fans/pump via UEFI had no issues on PWM prior to sleep and on resume after being on a [email protected] run for ~49hrs continuously. Also be aware it had also been running [email protected] ~56hrs straight prior, I did a repost as wanted to see some UEFI settings on ZE to compare with C6H.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225530
> 
> 
> View attachment 225532
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/eOU0P7YmTz4
> 
> *Note:* As screen capture video is straight after resume clocks will be boosting even if no load, just like when POST from shutdown/reboot.
> 
> View attachment 225534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use CPU_FAN header to power/control Be Quiet SW3 140mm 1K RPM on case as rear exhaust. CHA_FAN1 controls fans on top rad, they are molex powered by 4 in 1 cable. CHA_FAN2 controls fans on front rad, they are molex powered by 4 in 1 cable. HAMP controls EK D5 PWM pump, it's molex powered. T_Sensor1 is used as temperature point for fans/pump.
> 
> Heatkiller block is sweetest IMO :thumb: , look forward to shares of how your build goes :thumb: .
> 
> I went EK ZMT tubing, as it was my first WC rig, has been great to use and is just like the 1st day I fitted it. I used distilled water with ~20% mix Mayhems XT-1 clear concentrate, been slightly over a year now on same mix and all good. Barrow fittings also been sound.
> 
> I initially had EK TR block and MSI GTX 1080 Sea Hawk EK X, when I swapped to RX VEGA 64 and later Bykski block I reused same fill of liquid. I use 2x Magicool G2 Slim 360mm rads, they coped well with OC'd TR+GTX 1080, but VEGA with OC'd TR needs more rads/thicker IMO or independent loops.


Gup im curious.. if you had to buy again.. vega 56 or 64?... and have you tried overclocking and undervolting your card?


----------



## liveunlimited

im looking at getting the vega 64 liquid card and undervolting and overclocking it.. i already have the three workstation cards in my rig.. they are essentially pro versions of the rx 480/580... i wanted something with a little more excuse my term here.. but something with a little more balls for running the viewport in my 3d software.. doesnt support crossfire.. and something i can game on while not rendering.. or maybe game with.. i can set my computer to render on 8 cores and the three pro cards and game on the other 8 cores and the vega card.. and when not gaming just render using it all.. im running an asus 27inch 1440p 144hz monitor and would like to game in 1440p.. i heard the 56 will do it.. but would be nice to have the power of 64 if i needed it.. not sure what to do lol


----------



## thagabe

Johan45 said:


> Sorry, knightriot haven't done that much exploring yet so not sure how they implement it on the Zenith.
> 
> @gupsterg fresh install of Windows hasn't changed my boot time at all. Still hangs on HDD detect code A2. Got playing with the memory and took me all of about 30 minutes and had my Win10 completely trashed LOL and re-installed again.
> If time permits this week I'll try a different SSD, maybe the board doesn't like the controller (TC58NC) I have a few different brands so.......


I remember now, I had a similar long time to boot bc of hdd. Try re-seating your CPU and torquing down to spec (using the tr4 torque until it clicks, i didn't hold it down before and i got glitches)


----------



## Johan45

thagabe said:


> I remember now, I had a similar long time to boot bc of hdd. Try re-seating your CPU and torquing down to spec (using the tr4 torque until it clicks, i didn't hold it down before and i got glitches)


I guess that's a possibility and thanks for the suggestion but I had enough trouble getting it to recognize all the memory and post. Not sure I want to go down that road again anytime soon.


----------



## gupsterg

McBrappin said:


> I just updated to 1502 yesterday from 902 (my 2950x arrived, yay!) and I’m having a lot of issues with fans. In less than 24hours I’ve hit thermal throttle because the fans got stuck at lowest setting, and waking up this morning all fans were at 100% while CPU was at 33c. I’m using fan control via BIOS, and have no software for fan control installed. Is this the “stuck” issue being referenced in the OP? I tried to follow the link to the post but it seemed unrelated.


Elmor has given link to UEFI 0001 (ASUS WMI), see this post. IMO it will support gen 2 as uses newer AGESA, I have not had any fan issues in tests that were a sure fire method of killing them on past UEFIs.

It has allowed use of same RAM MHz/Timings/SOC voltage/DIMM voltage as past UEFI plus CPU OC has been same for me.



knightriot said:


> Hello guys, anyone know about "PBO scalar" in zenith extreme's cbs? I see it no 2x 3x or something "x" , just a number like 200 :| . Anyone about what is this mean? Thanks


On C7H I get drop down box with 2x - 10X, does it have a help string at bottom of screen?

Yet to try TR2, I missed out on a used TR 2950X a day ago for ~£560, still keeping my eyes peeled for one to try.



Johan45 said:


> @gupsterg fresh install of Windows hasn't changed my boot time at all. Still hangs on HDD detect code A2. Got playing with the memory and took me all of about 30 minutes and had my Win10 completely trashed LOL and re-installed again.
> If time permits this week I'll try a different SSD, maybe the board doesn't like the controller (TC58NC) I have a few different brands so.......


Dunno what to suggest, only thing else is what thagabe. If in your shoes I'd try another drive/fresh install before going down the route of reseating CPU, especially due to issues experienced before.



thagabe said:


> @gupsterg
> 
> Thank You for the info. I am looking forward to Custom cool my TR4 right now temps are meh but performance could be better. I'm still torn between p-state oc or just normal oc (especially when some talk about fully disabling c-states).
> 
> I have turned in my RMA request to Enermax and will hopefully receive a reply today. Hopefully the Liqtech II will keep me cool until I gather the funds to buy the Water cooling components.
> 
> Now, regarding overall smoothness. I am rocking a AW3418DW dell monitor 120HZ w/ Gsync and a regular 60hz Acer monitor both running from a 1080 TI. idk why but I've only experience this on this TR4 build where playing a game causes micro-stutter on the main monitor.


Not done normal OC, I pretty much always use PState OC on TR/Ryzen.

I'll try gaming whilst having a 2nd screen on my rig, but as our setups differ dunno if my experience would be valid.



liveunlimited said:


> Gup im curious.. if you had to buy again.. vega 56 or 64?... and have you tried overclocking and undervolting your card?


Hmmm. Brain says V56. Heart says V64. It was the same with Fury vs Fury X for me.

Reading your next post I'd say your probably better off going V64. The extra SP for compute may come in handy, IIRC Anandtech review would have data of that ilk (been I while since I looked at such info).


----------



## HailHydra

*NVMe RAID RAIDXpert2*



gupsterg said:


> *Why do I not see RAIDXpert2 menu in UEFI?*
> 
> Once SATA mode is changed to RAID, *saved and mobo repost*, the menu for RAIDXpert2 will be on Advanced page of UEFI.



Edit: *SOLVED, see below!*

Hello guys, i have my ZE/2950x RIG finally up and running (my 1st Watercooled RIG...), but i struggle with NVMe RAID.


I did modify every single option OP has posted here, but still i do not see RAIDXpert2 in Advanced menu.


I have a Asus Hyper x16 with 4 NVMe drives in PCIe Slot 3 (GPU Slot 1), latest 1501 BIOS, configuration in BIOS as below:


(OBSOLETE!) SATA => RAID
AMD PBS\NVMe RAID mode => Enabled
Onboard Device Config\PCIEX16_3 Bandwidth => PCIe RAID Mode


I tried many combinations, still not once is saw visible RAIDXpert Menu under advanced.








*Problem solved by following steps*, turn on UEFI Boot option for all devices:






Code:


NVMe and SSD drive RAID installation AMD Ryzen Thread Ripper on ASUS Zenith Extreme With BIOS version 0801 or bios version 0902
Know that just as windows needs to be rebooted after changing certain settings, so does your BIOS.

Start the computer with F2
Launch BOOT => CSM => CSM: Enabled
Boot Device Control: UEFI Only
Boot from Network Devices: UEFI Driver First
Boot from Storage Devices: UEFI Driver First
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices: UEFI Driver First
[B] In the advanced tab do NOT set SATA to RAID. Leave it ACHI[/B]
AMD PBS\NVMe RAID mode => Enabled
 Onboard Device Config\PCIEX16_3 Bandwidth => PCIe RAID Mode


Safe+Reboot+Renter BIOS



 In the advanced tab you should see the RAIDXpert Raid Configuration option now.


https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...enith-extreme-samsung-nvme-960-pro#post693800



/e: ZE + TR info
/e2: solution found


----------



## Johan45

@gupsterg, that was my plan but it's on hold ATM. Have to set up 8700K for some reviews


----------



## thagabe

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHH!!! Trying out the BIOS as soon as i make it home tonight. 

@gup
Please do try. I am leaning to the believe that it is nvidia as they don't have multiple refresh rate support but it's god awful, I might have to do what some suggest and hotkey (using display fusion) to completely ignore my second monitor while i game. Really annoying and shame on nvidia for screwing up this bad. AMD and <900 cards had multi-refresh rate support.


----------



## thagabe

@gupsterg

Currently Testing the BIOS...

Just a heads up, the links for HWMonitor is 404 and so is cpuid's cpuz beta.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*UPDATE (10/24/18)*

All is good in the hood! For my specific set up the best bios so far is 1402 (and by extension 0001WMI). 0001WMI has superb pwm control tho it seems like it's pulsating very quickly so it seems continuous but i can hear a rhythmic ramp up and down. The polling by the superio chip is more accurate (temp readings, pwm fan ram up/down, more info on fan speeds). 

I have enabled userclockplatform (HPET?) as it was a suggestion to improve gaming fps(pc no longer dips or micro-stutters) but may hurt overall performance (but give it a shot if you are using nvidia 900+ cards on TR4; otherwise don't).

I will be receiving my gskill tridentz's 16GB made for AMD sticks today so I will be running in quad-channel and will test Creator Mode vs Game Mode so each die has access to its respective memory. Any advice on using Ryzen Memory Timings to tighten timings/OC ram? I'm running at 3200Mhz 14-14-14-48.

Right now my bottleneck will probably have to be thermals... TR4 hovers around ~55 when light tasking and can reach 70C when compiling stuff on my Vmware Linux virtual machine 12 cores. Stuck on Enermax 360 1st gen because..... college student finances are fun.

Anyone running into this -> https://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/empty-standby-memory-fix-game-stuttering-windows-10/? Seems to be a pretty big design flaw with no obvious workarounds.


@elmor 

On an unrelated note, you have no idea the journey I just had trying to understand your profile pic. Turns out it was just an anime...hahahaha

On another tangent, could we possible form a forum/list of all the bios setting and how to apply them? The info on the bios itself is scarce and google doesn't add any particularly useful info.


----------



## Johan45

Set things back up tonight with an NVMe drive and no hang on A2 anymore, got some progress with the mem. AT 3466 no actual stability testing but would run Ycruncher. I'm wondering if the low reads have something to do with the memory itself. I'm using Corsair Dom quad kit 3600 cl 16-18-18. Here's some pics. Also improved contact on the die so cooling is better just hitting 80 with 1.3 V set in BIOS for 3.9 GHz

EDIT: P.S. ha ha I tried to install Win7 tonight on the new board and went lickety-split with my Ryzen 1 and 2 install media. I wasn't nuts there really was something going on with that board. I had tried all my existing media which works and made half a dozen new installs and couldn't figure out for the life of me why it just wouldn't work. I'm just relieved I can get it to work so I can benchmark it.


----------



## Johan45

Ha I got it


----------



## thagabe

Johan45 said:


> Ha I got it


Nice! We've got a similar computer parts except my ram's xmp is 3200 but tighter clocks 14-14-14-35. How are you cooling the system. I'd like to get 4.0 across all cores but my enermax 360 AIO v1 is not up for the job.


----------



## Johan45

thagabe said:


> Nice! We've got a similar computer parts except my ram's xmp is 3200 but tighter clocks 14-14-14-35. How are you cooling the system. I'd like to get 4.0 across all cores but my enermax 360 AIO v1 is not up for the job.


Currently using an EK Predator 360 XLC but had to jimmy the mount so it's not as good as it should be. This AIO performs very well so I think it's my mount/contact. I'm still hitting mid 80°, a good remount managed to knock of 10° but I still think it should do better. 
You can see in this pic, I have used some brackets from a crappy air cooler that line up with the AM4 pattern then screwed the AM4 block into them. The RAM I have is Corsair Dom Platinum 3600 CL16-18, funny it's intended for intel but seems to run better on AMD


----------



## knightriot

Johan45 said:


> Currently using an EK Predator 360 XLC but had to jimmy the mount so it's not as good as it should be. This AIO performs very well so I think it's my mount/contact. I'm still hitting mid 80°, a good remount managed to knock of 10° but I still think it should do better.
> You can see in this pic, I have used some brackets from a crappy air cooler that line up with the AM4 pattern then screwed the AM4 block into them. The RAM I have is Corsair Dom Platinum 3600 CL16-18, funny it's intended for intel but seems to run better on AMD


i remember EK's 1st TR block have issue. Did you check it?


----------



## thagabe

knightriot said:


> i remember EK's 1st TR block have issue. Did you check it?


Jesus Christ man, 2 480 rads for tr4 and 1080ti rip I might only be able to do 2x360 on my case for 1080ti and tr4 tho i might be able to squeeze another 360 maybe


----------



## thagabe

So, I finally had the time (and patience) to take out the enermax 360 for RMA. Found my Cooler Master Master liquid 240 with the TR4 adapters ($7 shipping totally worth it bc of this). Applied Artic Silver 5 the way hardopc does it (apply them spread with cpu on for slight heating) then added drop of thermal paste in the center and fastened down my waterblock. Turn on the pc and bam temps (I have turned off sensemi skew stuff) 33C...like enermax lowest was 37C on a cold night with a cold start. I will say since the enermax used 3 fans I just ran a pull/push on the coolermaster. ran Y-cruncher for 37 mins with the stress test and no crash no temp over 75C on the worst cpu test.... I'm literally astounded that a 240 not-full-heat-spreader-coverage AIO can beat out Enermax's "Designed for TR4" AIO when in Y-Cruncher enermax max was 87C on the first run.... I am looking forward to 1) Getting enermax liqtech II RMA and later 2) first half of next year, run a custom loop with watercool.de heatkiller as the center piece with vrm cooling from watercool.de ofc. Still running 0001 with my newly acquired quad channel ram and this beat is rocking.


----------



## thagabe

@gupsterg

Another day, another bios ->LINK <- doesn't have asus wmi implementation but does contain bug fixes.


----------



## gupsterg

@Johan45

Nice :thumb: . I'll see what temps I get at 4GHz.



HailHydra said:


> Edit: *SOLVED, see below!*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys, i have my ZE/2950x RIG finally up and running (my 1st Watercooled RIG...), but i struggle with NVMe RAID.
> 
> I did modify every single option OP has posted here, but still i do not see RAIDXpert2 in Advanced menu.
> 
> I have a Asus Hyper x16 with 4 NVMe drives in PCIe Slot 3 (GPU Slot 1), latest 1501 BIOS, configuration in BIOS as below:
> 
> (OBSOLETE!) SATA => RAID
> AMD PBS\NVMe RAID mode => Enabled
> Onboard Device Config\PCIEX16_3 Bandwidth => PCIe RAID Mode
> 
> I tried many combinations, still not once is saw visible RAIDXpert Menu under advanced.
> 
> *Problem solved by following steps*, turn on UEFI Boot option for all devices:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> NVMe and SSD drive RAID installation AMD Ryzen Thread Ripper on ASUS Zenith Extreme With BIOS version 0801 or bios version 0902
> Know that just as windows needs to be rebooted after changing certain settings, so does your BIOS.
> 
> Start the computer with F2
> Launch BOOT => CSM => CSM: Enabled
> Boot Device Control: UEFI Only
> Boot from Network Devices: UEFI Driver First
> Boot from Storage Devices: UEFI Driver First
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices: UEFI Driver First
> [B] In the advanced tab do NOT set SATA to RAID. Leave it ACHI[/B]
> AMD PBS\NVMe RAID mode => Enabled
> Onboard Device Config\PCIEX16_3 Bandwidth => PCIe RAID Mode
> 
> 
> Safe+Reboot+Renter BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> In the advanced tab you should see the RAIDXpert Raid Configuration option now.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...enith-extreme-samsung-nvme-960-pro#post693800
> 
> /e: ZE + TR info
> /e2: solution found


Glad to read you found a solution :cheers: . Thank you stating it worked, I will link this in appropriate section in OP :thumb: .



thagabe said:


> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHH!!! Trying out the BIOS as soon as i make it home tonight.
> 
> @gup
> Please do try. I am leaning to the believe that it is nvidia as they don't have multiple refresh rate support but it's god awful, I might have to do what some suggest and hotkey (using display fusion) to completely ignore my second monitor while i game. Really annoying and shame on nvidia for screwing up this bad. AMD and <900 cards had multi-refresh rate support.


Not had a chance yet  , but will as soon as I can  . I got a 2nd 2700X to play with  and just been tinkering with that TBH  .



thagabe said:


> @gupsterg
> 
> Currently Testing the BIOS...
> 
> Just a heads up, the links for HWMonitor is 404 and so is cpuid's cpuz beta.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *UPDATE (10/24/18)*
> 
> All is good in the hood! For my specific set up the best bios so far is 1402 (and by extension 0001WMI). 0001WMI has superb pwm control tho it seems like it's pulsating very quickly so it seems continuous but i can hear a rhythmic ramp up and down. The polling by the superio chip is more accurate (temp readings, pwm fan ram up/down, more info on fan speeds).
> 
> I have enabled userclockplatform (HPET?) as it was a suggestion to improve gaming fps(pc no longer dips or micro-stutters) but may hurt overall performance (but give it a shot if you are using nvidia 900+ cards on TR4; otherwise don't).
> 
> I will be receiving my gskill tridentz's 16GB made for AMD sticks today so I will be running in quad-channel and will test Creator Mode vs Game Mode so each die has access to its respective memory. Any advice on using Ryzen Memory Timings to tighten timings/OC ram? I'm running at 3200Mhz 14-14-14-48.
> 
> Right now my bottleneck will probably have to be thermals... TR4 hovers around ~55 when light tasking and can reach 70C when compiling stuff on my Vmware Linux virtual machine 12 cores. Stuck on Enermax 360 1st gen because..... college student finances are fun.
> 
> Anyone running into this -> https://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/empty-standby-memory-fix-game-stuttering-windows-10/? Seems to be a pretty big design flaw with no obvious workarounds.


Nice to read UEFI 0001 is working great for you, I'm sticking to it until a new UEFI with it is released.

In the OP here I've touched on info I gathered for my own memory tweaking. I also took cues from The Stilt's profiles in UEFI, look at all of them below an see what he does.









The last two images in above are his own setups shared in C6H thread. The 1st last one (older RTC) is what he gained on F4-3600C15D-16GTZ using VDIMM 1.35V (actual) on older UEFI at the time of posting. The 2nd last one I think is on some Corsair B die kit, assumed 1.35V.

I used his 3466MHz timings in UEFI, but at 3400MHz and dropped quite a few values further, still keeping to VDIMM 1.35V. I have used my timings for ~200hrs+ on high CPU/RAM loads.









Even in my airflow starved setup the profile does not crumble with high'ish dimm temps.

Dunno why the programs have gone 404  . Does not seem the "releases" on CPUID SW have been updated either. TBH I don't use HWMonitor, but glad I got a copy of CPU-Z with ASUS WMI. I'll PM you a copy.


----------



## Gadfly

@gupsterg

Can you PM me a copy as well?

What BIOS do you recommend for the x399 ZE and for the C6H? I have been a bit out of touch and wondering if anything newer will help Mem or CPU OC's.


----------



## gupsterg

You both been PM'd  .

For me UEFI 0001 (ASUS WMI) is best, next best 1402. Anything after 0001 I have not tried as it does not have ASUS WMI and I'm happy with RAM OC/Timings and CPU core OC I have on 0001.

C6H 6301 for me is sound, again as has ASUS WMI, OC like other UEFIs for me.


----------



## Gadfly

gupsterg said:


> You both been PM'd  .
> 
> For me UEFI 0001 (ASUS WMI) is best, next best 1402. Anything after 0001 I have not tried as it does not have ASUS WMI and I'm happy with RAM OC/Timings and CPU core OC I have on 0001.
> 
> C6H 6301 for me is sound, again as has ASUS WMI, OC like other UEFIs for me.


404: PM not found


----------



## RyanRC

Hello all

So, I began building my Zenith system about 2 months ago and have been working out various details since then and I think I finally am at the point where all things are good and are stable enough to start looking at trying some over clocking.

One thing I would really like to do though before I start would be to find a good monitoring program that could monitor all the various temps and fan speeds of things and alert me to any issues.

Currently I am running a couple that are made by the manufactures of certain parts, but none of them seem to do well with controlling things with the others parts.

IE while the Corsair program can actually at least monitor the MB temps, if say a CPU high temp alarm goes off it can’t seem to increase the fan speed of the CPU fan but only the case and power supply fans as the case fans are run through a corsair fan controller and the power supply is a Corsair unit.

So, is there any universal program that could monitor all my temps and fans and not only alert me if there is an issue but do other things like increase selected fans speeds and or do something else?

Thanks


----------



## maikzz32

*BCLK Boost*

Hello,

can i use a [email protected] for a better boost?

Thanks


----------



## thagabe

@gupsterg

elmor is a god-sent https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...int-bug-tracking-thread-111.html#post27703780 The upstream fixes with the "final and complete" WMI implementation on 1601.


----------



## Keith Myers

I know this is a forum discussion for the Zenith Extreme, but I was wondering how the other X399 boards are doing with memory timings. Are they matching the speeds of the ZE or close enough. Or severely lacking? I have a friend that is building another ZE host to use the EK monoblock and is offering me his Asrock Pro Gaming X399 board. I was wondering if I would have any chance of using 4 X 8GB G.Skill 3200CL14 memory and actually run at 3200 CL14?


----------



## Johan45

Keith Myers said:


> I know this is a forum discussion for the Zenith Extreme, but I was wondering how the other X399 boards are doing with memory timings. Are they matching the speeds of the ZE or close enough. Or severely lacking? I have a friend that is building another ZE host to use the EK monoblock and is offering me his Asrock Pro Gaming X399 board. I was wondering if I would have any chance of using 4 X 8GB G.Skill 3200CL14 memory and actually run at 3200 CL14?


Never any guarantee but I would be positive about it. If anything will it's likely the AMD leaning memories will like those CL4, if it's G.Skill if it ends in a Z that's a good sign.


----------



## Keith Myers

Thanks Johan. I haven't bought anything other than Trident Z so far for my four Ryzen hosts. Started with the 3600CL16 and then standardized on the 3200CL14 kits. I would just either find the proper quad channel kit or buy two of the 2 channel kits. All my Ryzen hosts are running Auto with the Fast 3466CL14 memory presets on C7H boards. I didn't know whether the Asrock board and BIOS would find the Trident Z b-die kits as amenable as the ASUS X399 boards.


----------



## gupsterg

maikzz32 said:


> Hello,
> 
> can i use a [email protected] for a better boost?
> 
> Thanks


Have not tried it but will  .



thagabe said:


> @gupsterg
> 
> elmor is a god-sent https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...int-bug-tracking-thread-111.html#post27703780 The upstream fixes with the "final and complete" WMI implementation on 1601.


Nice  , cheers for heads up. Will add to OP and test ASAP  .



Keith Myers said:


> I know this is a forum discussion for the Zenith Extreme, but I was wondering how the other X399 boards are doing with memory timings. Are they matching the speeds of the ZE or close enough. Or severely lacking? I have a friend that is building another ZE host to use the EK monoblock and is offering me his Asrock Pro Gaming X399 board. I was wondering if I would have any chance of using 4 X 8GB G.Skill 3200CL14 memory and actually run at 3200 CL14?


I would have assumed the MEG would be right up there with UEFI options, seems it is not, link. Do read the post after by MNMadman, he had ASRock X399 and assume his post is related to that.

As TR use 2 IMC to give quad channel I expect 4x8GB on the kit your thinking of to be easy task, even on other boards. I'd think with higher RAM MHz/non B die/increased density/# of dimms the access to more setting would enhance chances of success.


----------



## thagabe

@gupsterg

Any update on the testing? I've been meaning to get it up and running on my system but every time I get home I just fall asleep.


----------



## gupsterg

LOL I was gonna ask you how it went  . Nah been busy with other things, but planning to today  .


----------



## thagabe

@gupsterg

Good stuff here, Just flashed it. Fan working well, everything has been doing well and the updates were nice. Need to learn what Elmor said about porting the WMI implementation in case ASUS never implements it


Update:
@elmor, issues would be some settings don't stick. OC is not stable anymore, odd (Prime32 works but y-cruncher crashes). Ummmm I boosted the voltage but my poor little 240 cant handle that much heat even with double fans...waiting on my Enermax liqtech II RMA to check. Will be using kryonaut for better thermals.


----------



## thagabe

@gupsterg @elmor 

pingggggg


----------



## elmor

thagabe said:


> @gupsterg @elmor
> 
> pingggggg



Sorry but that's not my problem anymore. If you want to file a bug report to someone in the future, please be more specific than "some settings don't stick". Which settings? What are you trying to set? What is the result? Does it work on the non-modded 1601?


----------



## gupsterg

thagabe said:


> @gupsterg @elmor
> 
> pingggggg


I'm still on UEFI 0001. Sorry been meddling on C6H/C7H and kept TR+ZE as is for now.

*** edit ***

@thagabe

Gone to 1601 WMI and seems OK, will update once more testing done and CORE OC tested.









I flashed first "Official" 1601 by accident. Then got stuck at EC1 update after flash/POST. So then I flashed UEFI 0211, then then modded 1601. The RAM profile was initially setup on 1402, as that UEFI opened up 3400MHz divider. It then was used on UEFI 0001 and again all sound, even when CORE OC'd. This was first time testing it with RAM Test, previously I used HCI/GSAT.

View attachment 1601_Base_3400GTSNI_setting.txt


Moving to combing CORE OC now  .


----------



## gupsterg

@thagabe

For me Elmor's modded 1601 seems as sound as "Official" 1402 and "Beta" 0001 WMI.

So far done 3hrs of P95 v28.10b1 8K 4096K 28GB (CPU PState 0 3.9GHz VID: 1.325V) besides the 9hrs RAM Test (CPU stock). Room ambient is ~22.6C.



Spoiler














Below is UEFI 1402 same setup but CPU VID 1.312V, later/other testing in differing apps had on that same UEFI shown I needed VID: 1.325V.



Spoiler














If I find an issue with modded 1601 will share, but seems I won't find one on my setup  .
@elmor

Thank you for the modded UEFI :thumb: .


----------



## CaptainFist

Official 1601 on asus Support site 



https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## gupsterg

The "Official" will be the same as what Elmor posted here on 26/10/18, link.

IMO the one you wanna flash is the modified 1601 that Elmor has done as that has ASUS WMI, so when used with software monitoring tools, etc that use that "comms method" you won't experience fan header pwm issues and other unexpected behaviour from super io chip going wacko.


----------



## thagabe

@elmor

You are absolutely right, not your problem at all. I guess my thought process when I wrote "pinggg" was more of a playful, and hopeful, call for input in general from everyone but forgot I had tagged you and gupster. Regarding the issues I had, I neglected adding details because mobile but turns out they were my bads rather than the bios being faulty (aura shutdown does a thing where it turn on and off the bios settings). I still havent fully diagnosed the OC as I went from 0211 -> 001 one by one in case it does anything (I know it doesn't but I had time to kill). Since gupster did his excellent analysis, like he always does :thumbup:, I will try to jump 1501 -> 1601 then flashback to your 1601 WMI. Again, so sorry if i came across as demanding it was not my intention. Once again, Thank you very much for your bios and is much appreciated. I hope your current endeavors are to your liking.

@gupsterg

Thank you for testing! I guess I fudged some setting here or there and instability ensued. I will retest soon. I'll take a look at your settings as i am trying to get 4.0Ghz @1.325 or 1.35 I cant recall but I did have to increase VDDSOC to 1.125. As a noob to overclocking this is all new to me and I'm taking it all one step at a time. I believe my system is stable enough and I am looking to see if my memory is overclockable (DOCP to 3200 14-14-14-48) but seeing if I can push 3600 maybe dropping to 15-15-15-xx. Thanks for your findings and such detailed findings.


----------



## elmor

thagabe said:


> @elmor
> 
> You are absolutely right, not your problem at all. I guess my thought process when I wrote "pinggg" was more of a playful, and hopeful, call for input in general from everyone but forgot I had tagged you and gupster. Regarding the issues I had, I neglected adding details because mobile but turns out they were my bads rather than the bios being faulty (aura shutdown does a thing where it turn on and off the bios settings). I still havent fully diagnosed the OC as I went from 0211 -> 001 one by one in case it does anything (I know it doesn't but I had time to kill). Since gupster did his excellent analysis, like he always does :thumbup:, I will try to jump 1501 -> 1601 then flashback to your 1601 WMI. Again, so sorry if i came across as demanding it was not my intention. Once again, Thank you very much for your bios and is much appreciated. I hope your current endeavors are to your liking.


No worries, would be good to know if the issue is because of 1601 or because of the modification to 1601.


----------



## gupsterg

thagabe said:


> @gupsterg
> 
> Thank you for testing! I guess I fudged some setting here or there and instability ensued. I will retest soon. I'll take a look at your settings as i am trying to get 4.0Ghz @1.325 or 1.35 I cant recall but I did have to increase VDDSOC to 1.125. As a noob to overclocking this is all new to me and I'm taking it all one step at a time. I believe my system is stable enough and I am looking to see if my memory is overclockable (DOCP to 3200 14-14-14-48) but seeing if I can push 3600 maybe dropping to 15-15-15-xx. Thanks for your findings and such detailed findings.


I recently bought Kahru RAM Test, as been having a real fight with 32GB on C6H/C7H  . I would whole heartedly recommend purchasing that SW. It is faster than HCI Memtest v6.0 (paid version) to find issues and also show how settings changes are affecting the profile. I would go as far to say I believe it is also better than GSAT under BASH in windows or even Linux Mint, which I have also used religiously for a while.

I'd target getting RAM profile/stability tweaked/tested first. Then aim for CORE OC.

My PState 0 3.9GHz setup was same as settings txt in prior post, but I turned off Core Performance Boost and setup PState FID/VID using method as highlighted in OP. I used VID: 1.325V, LLC remained auto. 4.0GHz would need more voltage than I'm prepared to give, I'd also say I'd need to either remove panels from case to improve airflow or add more rads to not have higher temps than what I see at [email protected] So 3.9GHz is my limit. I sort like the "eye candy" look of my TR rig to "ghetto" it some  .


----------



## Bartouille

Just got back into OC since I got my wc loop done. Updated to 1601. Managed to pass 1000% HCI at 3600MHz. Unfortunately I'm still seeing the problem where memory trains like **** unless it's a cold boot (psu off). I'll do two more 1000% runs tomorrow and on friday see if that 1000% run wasn't a fluke.


----------



## Bartouille

One restart later:

It's obvious that there is problem with memory training on restarts. It skips some part of the training or something to go faster and ends up putting garbage settings.


----------



## gupsterg

This is no different than Ryzen gen 1/gen 2 as seen on say C6H/C7H. I reckon when we've reached limit of our HW combo we'll see these POST to POST variance. 

Ryzen gen 2 IMC seems to gains clocks further than gen 1. I've also managed 3466MHz using The Stilt preset and very nice low SOC/VDIMM vs say gen 1. I reckon on TR gen 2 we should be seeing similar.



Spoiler


----------



## Korben Dallas

Hello every one
My memory is - G.Skill Trident Z RGB 64GB DDR4 64GTZR Kit 3600 CL17

BIOS 1601
TR1950x without OC


I've spent six days trying to OC that damn memory
My best is 3266 without errors in hci test memory

I have already tried Ryzen DRAM calculator

Maybe I'm trying in vain?
And this is the limit for 16gb dual-rank memory?


----------



## Bartouille

3266MHz with dual-rank 16gb is excellent. 
@gupsterg

There is a difference between POST to POST variance and consistently showing errors within the first minute after a restart when it just passed the test for 4 hours.

I let it run overnight again after a cold boot, passed 1000% again. If I restart it will show errors, and it's always differ by 8 errors.


----------



## gupsterg

The boards POST differently  .

i) POST from shutdown with no "standby" power to mobo from PSU.

ii) POST from shutdown with "standby" power to mobo from PSU.

iii) Reset.

iv) Restart.

v) Resume from sleep.

So when I meant POST to POST variance I meant it two fold  .

i) What method of system POST was done.

ii) Number of POSTs done.

A trick that may work is POST from shutdown, then place the rig in sleep and test if once resumed it's still OK. I used to do this on C6H very early on in ownership at launch when even using 3200MHz was issue with some HW/FW.


----------



## Bartouille

For me POST from shutdown with no standby power is the most consistent. I'll keep insisting with 3600MHz for a bit longer and if I can't get it to work consistently I'll just drop to 3533MHz. I'm still trying to figure out what settings actually make a difference other than the obvious stuff like SOC and DRAM voltage and ProcODT. Setting RttNom to 34.3Ω does seem to help.


----------



## Johan45

Have managed a bit of time to play with the new, not so good EK block on my cold loop. It's not hard to tell it's not removing the heat very well. Runs like CB15 are OK at 4.3 1.4V but something sustained like the HWBot X265 bench in 4K so far max I could squeeze out was 4.2 at lower voltages, the CPU just keeps getting warmer as the benchmark progresses and will finally lock up or crash. 
I still am seeing this odd behaviour with CB R11.5, the benchmark runs very fast until the very last sequence of blocks and the slows to a crawl scoring as if it were an 8 core instead of 16 and results are all over the map. I'm still using 1402 so disregard voltage in the SS they seem to be all over the place


----------



## thagabe

The most stable I've gotten is 4Ghz @ 1.35v with Enermax 360 AIO Version II w/ Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and 3 Noctua Fans (1x normal F14, 1xIndustrial F14, 1xA12x25). Under idle I get 36C (disabled SenseMI Skew in bios) under load I get ~50C for CB15 and for y-cruncher's stress test (first 3 tests) the max is 75C (down from 86C on my Coolermaster Masterliquid 240 push/pull with 80% IHS coverage). I don't know if the gains are worth the extra voltage or heat, 4.0Ghz works good for me but still falls short of intel's ipc this, however, is offset by the massive lead I get at compile times (except when building OpenWRT, there is a race condition that is triggered when I go over 20 cores T_T). I am finally happy with my set-up and might dabble on ram OC but most enthusiast agree that the difference btw 3200 and anything higher isn't worth the money and my gskill kit is made for TR4 or AM4 so it easily does DOCP at the right frequency and tight timings 14-14-14-38/48.


----------



## Johan45

Sounds like you have the right RAM already, 3333 or even 3466 might work with a bit of patience


----------



## Kyozon

Have any of you guys noticed an issue with nVME SSD Speeds with the Zenith Extreme and the 1950X? Currently: BIOS 1601 Official.

I don't have another SSD of this class to test and evaluate the results but, this result here feels kinda of strange for the TR System. 

Apparently the 900p 480GB Optane is running at almost half of the speed that it uses to run with the X299 System.

Any suggestions as to what could be going on? Any ideas will be welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## Korben Dallas

Just turn off all bs updates against meltdown and spectre


----------



## kossiewossie

Kyozon said:


> Have any of you guys noticed an issue with nVME SSD Speeds with the Zenith Extreme and the 1950X? Currently: BIOS 1601 Official.
> 
> I don't have another SSD of this class to test and evaluate the results but, this result here feels kinda of strange for the TR System.
> 
> Apparently the 900p 480GB Optane is running at almost half of the speed that it uses to run with the X299 System.
> 
> Any suggestions as to what could be going on? Any ideas will be welcome.
> 
> Thanks.


Is the 900p a U.2 or PCIE? maybe check if the PCIE port is running at full speed, the Zenith has a PCIE port connected to the PCH that is only GEN 2 at x4 (this port would explain your speeds being halved) and a GEN2 x 1 and other slots are all GEN 3 (connected to the CPU) so maybe check the port your using and also if its running at the correct speed/Gen


----------



## Kyozon

kossiewossie said:


> Is the 900p a U.2 or PCIE? maybe check if the PCIE port is running at full speed, the Zenith has a PCIE port connected to the PCH that is only GEN 2 at x4 (this port would explain your speeds being halved) and a GEN2 x 1 and other slots are all GEN 3 (connected to the CPU) so maybe check the port your using and also if its running at the correct speed/Gen



Edit: Yes, it is a PCI-E Version.

Thank you for the clever observation. I actually thought the x4 Slot in there was Gen3, that was a shock.


Changing it to one of the x16 Slot fixed the main Read/Write Speed, however the Random 4KiB Reads and Writes are still close to half (330MB/s) vs the Intel System with (620MB/s).

I am not sure if Houdini actually relies on 4KiB but I hope not. With the exception of the 4KiB, the Reads/Writes are even now, thanks!


----------



## kossiewossie

Kyozon said:


> Edit: Yes, it is a PCI-E Version.
> 
> Thank you for the clever observation. I actually thought the x4 Slot in there was Gen3, that was a shock.
> 
> 
> Changing it to one of the x16 Slot fixed the main Read/Write Speed, however the Random 4KiB Reads and Writes are still close to half (330MB/s) vs the Intel System with (620MB/s).
> 
> I am not sure if Houdini actually relies on 4KiB but I hope not. With the exception of the 4KiB, the Reads/Writes are even now, thanks!



This could be because of the CPU running in UMA mode, and this adds latency and effects things like 4Kb read/writes, switching to NUMA mode might improve your performance. I personally run my 1950x in NUMA mode on my servers since it gives best performance on my Raided HDDs/SSDs.


----------



## FlanK3r

guys, recommendation for best BIOS for ZE (in performance/effectivity ratio)? Im on very old BIOS and thinking to try some 2018 BIOS


----------



## Korben Dallas

1601wmi

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...int-bug-tracking-thread-111.html#post27703780


----------



## FlanK3r

Thank you, I will check it


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

For those wondering about the P-State OC saga on 1920X and 1900X

I finally received this from AMD today...6 months after my inquiry

*To address your enquiry, AMD does not officially support p-state overclocking on AMD Ryzen and AMD Ryzen Threadripper processors.


AMD’s motherboard partners have been able to enable this feature through their own engineering efforts. Due to how 1st Gen AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1920X and 1900X models are configured, p-state overclocking is not possible.


While not supported, this issue should not be present on 2nd Generation Ryzen Threadripper products, due to the updated algorithm used for Precision Boost 2 and XFR2.
*


----------



## Johan45

I know I mentioned this a while ago and I finally have a solution if not a cause.
Running CB R11.5 my system would run the bench like normal until the last set of boxes to render and then slow to a crawl. I never could figure this out tried different installs and OSes even different BIOS versions. All other benchmarks seemed to be unaffected and I only ever saw this in Cinebench 11.5 my scores were abysmal varying between 15.x and 17.x when I should be in the 30 range. Today I was having the same issue but switched my preference from 32 to 64 threads and now the benchmark runs as it should.

EDIT: Just to add to the mystery, I switched mobos to an ASRock Phantom Gaming 6 and had exactly the same results with CB11.5 which makes me think it's a CPU thing. I have never read of anyone having a similar experience which just makes me scratch my head.


----------



## bummerboy

Hahaha aida decides to tell me that i have a 437% overclock!
strangest number i have seen


----------



## Kalorean

Hey guys,

I recently purchased a Zenith Extreme and a 2950x and set it up on a benchtable because my custom loop is still missing its radiators and the pump. 

Quite pleased with the first runs. XFR2 went to 4,4 Ghz out of the box.

I then tried to do some RAM OC, but discovered that on AI overclock I only find 'D.O.C.P Standard' whereas all other sites I have checked have screenshots with an 'D.O.C.P.' option. I'm running Corsairs Vengeance Pro RGB 64 GB (4x16GB) 3466 CL16 (Samsung B-Dies). Do you have an idea, why I am missing the DOCP option? Bios is the original ASUS 1601.

Help would be much appreciated, thx in advance 

Kalorean


----------



## FlanK3r

Johan45 said:


> I know I mentioned this a while ago and I finally have a solution if not a cause.
> Running CB R11.5 my system would run the bench like normal until the last set of boxes to render and then slow to a crawl. I never could figure this out tried different installs and OSes even different BIOS versions. All other benchmarks seemed to be unaffected and I only ever saw this in Cinebench 11.5 my scores were abysmal varying between 15.x and 17.x when I should be in the 30 range. Today I was having the same issue but switched my preference from 32 to 64 threads and now the benchmark runs as it should.
> 
> EDIT: Just to add to the mystery, I switched mobos to an ASRock Phantom Gaming 6 and had exactly the same results with CB11.5 which makes me think it's a CPU thing. I have never read of anyone having a similar experience which just makes me scratch my head.


with R11 and Threadripper I have the same experience...


----------



## Ljugtomten

I bit the bullet and updated BIOS to 1601 with ASUS WMI today, looks good so far.
I was able to boot without RAM training errors (3200MHz XMP2-profile) with my two kits of Corsair CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 (total 4 sticks of Dual rank 16GB sticks).
However it was not stable, som BSOD's and HCI Memtest + Karhu RAM Test indicated errors.

My old 3066MHz profile is still solid, see attached screenshot for settings.


----------



## RuhaiHu

Well looks like Asus finally has a response to the new Threadripper cpus. 

https://rog.asus.com/articles/maxim...ha-and-rampage-vi-extreme-omega-motherboards/

Kinda tempting, looks like a v2 of what the zenith extreme is.


----------



## thagabe

@RuhaiHu 

At least they've acknowledged their product will forever be in alpha.


----------



## Korben Dallas

thagabe said:


> At least they've acknowledged their product will forever be in alpha.


Amen.


----------



## RuhaiHu

thagabe said:


> @RuhaiHu
> 
> At least they've acknowledged their product will forever be in alpha.


Well it's forever in alpha or for ever end of life omega....


----------



## MacMus

is it worth getting Asus Extreme Alpha or look for happiness with some other brand ? ;-(


----------



## Korben Dallas

Go for ASRock
Asus don't update drivers, they won't fixed they software glitches, this mf don't even give they customer free threadripper 2 cooling kit


----------



## gupsterg

Personally putting aside say PCI-E spacing I quite like the ZEA. I was saw this thread a few days ago, no chance of that on ZE or ZEA with the reinforced backs.

TPU got some nice shots of back, etc, link. Asus article has some good info as well, link.



> To keep these chips satiated, the Alpha and Omega both feature *16 power stages spread over eight phases*. Each phase acts like a double-barreled shotgun that delivers twice the current instantaneously. Pumping out more current per phase improves transient response, which helps the motherboard keep up with sudden changes in CPU power demand that are common with desktop PCs. The VRM uses premium chokes, capacitors, and *IR3555* PowIRstage® components to ensure pristine power delivery even under heavy loads.


----------



## MacMus

I like alpha a lot, but this dual fan design has to go. This little fans are more annoying then helping anything. ZE had one fan which was like a jet on max speed. Why they insist on doing that same crap here. Meg has passive cooling which is much better.


----------



## gupsterg

There are posts within this thread where initially I did not like the VRM fan. Later I decided to adjust the fan profile in the UEFI, which has pretty decent options IMO. It has come in handy for when I did push the rig.

The fan is always on, but as it's profile is tamed I never hear it in normal usage. Heavier usage it's not obtrusive with profile I use, only when do a 3.9GHz ACB OC and apply something like P95 it can be obtrusive, but it's rare I do that.

It will be interesting to see how the far right connect heatsink is. Seems like 4 SOC phases (MEG is 3), 8 phase CPU but 16 components, like a doubled VRM, but no doubler.


----------



## MacMus

gupsterg said:


> There are posts within this thread where initially I did not like the VRM fan. Later I decided to adjust the fan profile in the UEFI, which has pretty decent options IMO. It has come in handy for when I did push the rig.
> 
> The fan is always on, but as it's profile is tamed I never hear it in normal usage. Heavier usage it's not obtrusive with profile I use, only when do a 3.9GHz ACB OC and apply something like P95 it can be obtrusive, but it's rare I do that.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how the far right connect heatsink is. Seems like 4 SOC phases (MEG is 3), 8 phase CPU but 16 components, like a doubled VRM, but no doubler.
> 
> View attachment 245454


Imaging going now supersonic with dual fans... Are there going to be any monoblocks for it ? I would assume yes, as mobo itself has lot of support for WC.


----------



## gupsterg

I'd like to see a water/monoblock supporting the ASUS WB_Sensor connector.


----------



## Palulukas

My opinion is that there is a chance that Watercool will support this board with a new vrm heatsink. I have hope but I'm going to stick with my ZE until PCIe 4.0 is a thing. 


Kind regards

Palulukas


----------



## Reikoji

MacMus said:


> is it worth getting Asus Extreme Alpha or look for happiness with some other brand ? ;-(


Apparently X499 is supposed to launch 1st Quarter this year too, so they say. Its probably worth waiting to see if that happens.


----------



## Reikoji

Question: How much 'bios space' does a motherboard typically have, and does a bios use all of this 'bios space' ?


----------



## gupsterg

Palulukas said:


> My opinion is that there is a chance that Watercool will support this board with a new vrm heatsink. I have hope but I'm going to stick with my ZE until PCIe 4.0 is a thing.


AM4 could potentially gain 1st PCI-E slot as 4.0 via UEFI update, could well be also done on sTR4. Some very recent articles say AMD will and some say no on AM4.



Reikoji said:


> Question: How much 'bios space' does a motherboard typically have, and does a bios use all of this 'bios space' ?


128Mbit/16MB, only C7H has double, link 1 & 2.

UEFI files are 16MB from what I've seen on C6H/C7H/ZE, reason for C7H gaining a boost maybe due to things discussed in this article.


----------



## MacMus

Reikoji said:


> Apparently X499 is supposed to launch 1st Quarter this year too, so they say. Its probably worth waiting to see if that happens.


they can barly stand X399. X499 will be more bugs etc.. It's better to go with X399 rather then wait. X399 is rather complete package on ZEA.

--> https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-ryzen-pcie-4.0-motherboard,38401.html

PCE.40 will not be locked and probably will happen on x399.


----------



## DCswitch

Asus released a new AMD chipset Version 18.40.02 yesterday, but the file is corrupted. After downloading, you cannot uncompress it without errors. Does anyone have a working version? 
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## DCswitch

It looks like the USB driver has the same issue - ASM3142_FW_171005_70_02_00
This is corrupted as well.


----------



## UdoG

Any experience with the TR4 2950X in 4K gaming? Better/identical or worse compared to a 7900X?


----------



## thagabe

doubled


----------



## thagabe

Which chipset driver is newer? The latest one I've installed is from AMD directly https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-tr4/x399 [Revision Number 18.10.1810 (10/26/2018)] Does this mean the asus one is newer or just repackaged?

Edit: Seems like Asus did not package this correctly and furthermore the usb library is having a decompressing issue. 

Picture

:thumbsdow

PS: I have repackaged the ZIP using the official amd driver (same driver just from AMD basically) zipped it up on Windows 7 (best version of windows IMHO) and tested that it would unzip correctly with windows' built in extractor or with 7zip. Both work and can extract correctly! I am at work so I haven't tested the packages but should install fine. 

Link: https://www.dropbox.com/s/icfcbrz9svk0l5k/DRV_Chipset_AMD_TP_W10_64_VER184002_20181226R.zip?dl=0


----------



## DCswitch

thagabe said:


> Which chipset driver is newer? The latest one I've installed is from AMD directly https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-tr4/x399 [Revision Number 18.10.1810 (10/26/2018)] Does this mean the asus one is newer or just repackaged?
> 
> Edit: Seems like Asus did not package this correctly and furthermore the usb library is having a decompressing issue.
> 
> Picture
> 
> :thumbsdow
> 
> PS: I have repackaged the ZIP using the official amd driver (same driver just from AMD basically) zipped it up on Windows 7 (best version of windows IMHO) and tested that it would unzip correctly with windows' built in extractor or with 7zip. Both work and can extract correctly! I am at work so I haven't tested the packages but should install fine.
> 
> Link: https://www.dropbox.com/s/icfcbrz9svk0l5k/DRV_Chipset_AMD_TP_W10_64_VER184002_20181226R.zip?dl=0





I appreciate it, but I'm already running 18.10.1810 from AMD. Not sure if it's just repackaged, but it is a newer version number so I'd like to find out. The USB driver on Asus's website is also corrupt. I created a ticket with Asus yesterday.


----------



## Ljugtomten

DCswitch said:


> I appreciate it, but I'm already running 18.10.1810 from AMD. Not sure if it's just repackaged, but it is a newer version number so I'd like to find out. The USB driver on Asus's website is also corrupt. I created a ticket with Asus yesterday.


USB FW works fine for me (downloaded it a while ago, I have attached it to this post.
For Chipset drivers, I only use them directly from AMD.com and never from a MB vendor.

Edit:
ASUSe_3142ASMTFWUpgToolv1100_171005700200V2.zip
391019 bytes (381 KiB)
CRC32: 3B4CC06F
CRC64: 9E5B9963667D0A76
SHA256: 5AEF331D958BF6967E2B70E999479EEB55431FCC3A96DB2DBC81F34FCD6F16AB
SHA1: 0260BF959A25F4BE0674999E448A021990E6A628
BLAKE2sp: EE21BFB050E8B32035906C627B005BAAD2755000902E3AE2AB1BC5FC7FF6299C


----------



## thagabe

@DCswitch @Ljugtomten

Apparently ASUS uploaded the USB package as a zip but was originally compressed as 7zip. 



> Can not open file as [zip] archive
> The file is open as [7z] archive


----------



## Ljugtomten

thagabe said:


> @DCswitch @Ljugtomten
> 
> Apparently ASUS uploaded the USB package as a zip but was originally compressed as 7zip.


Oh, I always use WinRAR for most things (ZIP is one of those things) but also have 7zip installed as that can handle stuff such as SquashFS (Disk image for Linux installation media for some distributions)


----------



## knightriot

so asus leave support for ze , too long to see new bios


----------



## Keith Myers

Did the ZE ever get an updated WMI BIOS?


----------



## Ljugtomten

Keith Myers said:


> Did the ZE ever get an updated WMI BIOS?


Not officially yet, elmor added it to 1601 that I believe is linked from the first post in this thread.
I've been running it for a while and it works really good.


----------



## Keith Myers

*new sensor driver available for ASUS WMI BIOS'*



Ljugtomten said:


> Not officially yet, elmor added it to 1601 that I believe is linked from the first post in this thread.
> I've been running it for a while and it works really good.


I don't see any link for the 1601 BIOS on the first page. Only seen mention of the 001 BIOS that has some sort of WMI implementation. Anywho . . . . does anyone with the ZE and the 1601 BIOS want to test the new asus-wmi-sensors kernel mode driver in Linux?? There is a new driver that replaces the defunct it87 driver that fully supports ASUS WMI BIOS' and reports all of the sensors just like it does for monitoring programs like SIV or HwInfo64. Tested so far on the C6H, C7H and C7H WiFi boards and the developer I'm sure would like a report from a ZE owner with the latest WMI implementation. Here is the link to the developer repository. I and a few other C7H owners are using it and it works great. Nice to have all the fans, temps and voltages available.

https://github.com/electrified/asus-wmi-sensors


----------



## Ljugtomten

Keith Myers said:


> I don't see any link for the 1601 BIOS on the first page. Only seen mention of the 001 BIOS that has some sort of WMI implementation. Anywho . . . . does anyone with the ZE and the 1601 BIOS want to test the new asus-wmi-sensors kernel mode driver in Linux?? There is a new driver that replaces the defunct it87 driver that fully supports ASUS WMI BIOS' and reports all of the sensors just like it does for monitoring programs like SIV or HwInfo64. Tested so far on the C6H, C7H and C7H WiFi boards and the developer I'm sure would like a report from a ZE owner with the latest WMI implementation. Here is the link to the developer repository. I and a few other C7H owners are using it and it works great. Nice to have all the fans, temps and voltages available.
> 
> https://github.com/electrified/asus-wmi-sensors


Here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...int-bug-tracking-thread-111.html#post27703780

I had a look at the URL you posted, may try that some day.
I only use Windows 10 as base OS on my ZE, use various Linux distros in VMWare Workstation and on my ESXi host.

If there are any good USB-images that I can build from to test the WMI feature, please let me know and I could try it out for you.


----------



## Keith Myers

*Any recent Linux distro*



Ljugtomten said:


> Here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...int-bug-tracking-thread-111.html#post27703780
> 
> I had a look at the URL you posted, may try that some day.
> I only use Windows 10 as base OS on my ZE, use various Linux distros in VMWare Workstation and on my ESXi host.
> 
> If there are any good USB-images that I can build from to test the WMI feature, please let me know and I could try it out for you.


You can use any recent Linux distro to make a Live USB stick. I'm partial to Ubuntu. You can use the rufus utility to make the stick.

https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop

https://rufus.ie/


----------



## liveunlimited

Guppp i need help lol.. well anyone really.. so i finally cracked down and got a vega.. the 64 lc edition.. well actually i got two lol.. and i having stability issues... think i need to hook up with pcie power molex on the board?


----------



## liveunlimited

nevermind gup.. i looked around online and found mixed info and said ehh screw it and plugged it in.. wont hurt anything having it plugged in... thanks anyways bud!!!.. hope all is well with you and the other guys bro!!


----------



## Ljugtomten

Keith Myers said:


> You can use any recent Linux distro to make a Live USB stick. I'm partial to Ubuntu. You can use the rufus utility to make the stick.
> 
> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
> 
> https://rufus.ie/


It did not seem to work:
https://github.com/electrified/asus-wmi-sensors/issues/6

It took a while as I built the USB stick on my laptop (with Vega 56 graphics) and it got stuck at boot on my ZE (nVidia card). Had to manually install nVidia drivers to the stick when booted on the laptop


----------



## zodiacsoulmate

Ljugtomten said:


> It did not seem to work:
> https://github.com/electrified/asus-wmi-sensors/issues/6
> 
> It took a while as I built the USB stick on my laptop (with Vega 56 graphics) and it got stuck at boot on my ZE (nVidia card). Had to manually install nVidia drivers to the stick when booted on the laptop


I think you need to boot with flag 'nomodeset'


----------



## thagabe

This is what I've learned in the past 10 years of using linux:

If your card is older than (current-gen - 2) then it should work just fine.

If your card is newer then it might work with the proprietary drivers which you can install once you install the full OS. 

To get to the graphical interface do this on the "grub" menu when the USB boots up:

press 'e' - To edit the first option "Ubuntu" (or the distro you use)

Then move cursor in front of 'quiet plymouth rw' and have it read 'nomodeset plymouth rw' (remove quiet for a more verbose boot in case there is an error, mind you this edit is not permanent and youll have to do this every reboot)

The changes force linux to boot using 'llvm' which is basically software render, so very slow depending on your cpu. But you are able to actually use the gui to install your OS then follow the steps again after install and install your correct gpu drivers (for nvidia the package names may be confusing but for the current stable the package should just be 'nvidia' for the LTS stable then 'nvidia-#XX' which is good to use if your card is supported by that specific driver, for AMD I thought AMD was building an in-kernel driver that should support vega cards??? )


----------



## Keith Myers

Ljugtomten said:


> It did not seem to work:
> https://github.com/electrified/asus-wmi-sensors/issues/6
> 
> It took a while as I built the USB stick on my laptop (with Vega 56 graphics) and it got stuck at boot on my ZE (nVidia card). Had to manually install nVidia drivers to the stick when booted on the laptop


Yes when you build an installation on a device it probes the hardware and installs the drivers for the platform it is built on. It is supposed to install enough stuff to cover all possible hardware it could see but it can fail on proprietary drivers like Nvidia. Knowing this fact in advance allows one to anticipate installing the drivers needed for the intended platform. With nvidia hardware I always like to use the nomodeset kernel command line parameter in anticipation in the grub file.


----------



## Ljugtomten

Keith Myers said:


> Yes when you build an installation on a device it probes the hardware and installs the drivers for the platform it is built on. It is supposed to install enough stuff to cover all possible hardware it could see but it can fail on proprietary drivers like Nvidia. Knowing this fact in advance allows one to anticipate installing the drivers needed for the intended platform. With nvidia hardware I always like to use the nomodeset kernel command line parameter in anticipation in the grub file.


Yeah, I'm not used to Linux environments with fancy stuff such as accelerated desktop graphics as I usually only run it on servers or in VM's 
I got the drivers sorted and have opened a thread at GitHub regarding this motherboard and UEFI version.


----------



## Keith Myers

Ljugtomten said:


> Yeah, I'm not used to Linux environments with fancy stuff such as accelerated desktop graphics as I usually only run it on servers or in VM's
> I got the drivers sorted and have opened a thread at GitHub regarding this motherboard and UEFI version.


Yes, I'm subscribed to that issue. Looks like your dmesg dump has the cpu oops in it at the end and the developer should be able to see where the driver went wrong on your BIOS and motherboard.


----------



## mojodawg

*Unexpected overclocking results*

Hey everyone, new to the forum. Just completed my new build with a 2950x on Asus x399 and custom loop. After up and running for a week with stock bios settings, I started in on overclocking. With factory settings, my cpu temps ran around 28-57 degrees from idle to loaded with prime95. I loaded the 4GHZ asus profile and the first thing I noticed was a big drop in temps (3-27 degrees). Then I proceeded to up the multiple to 42x and even bumped the core voltage to 1.43 to see if I can get it stable, and temps still stayed low (<30).

Test scores from factory to overclocked: Realbench (146,864 --> 165,135), Cinebench (3203 --> 3565). So it nets out to 12% bump with lower temps? What is Asus doing with all of those auto settings that creates higher heat and less performance. I am missing something?


----------



## mojodawg

Playing with the settings, I found the answer to my question. It's the Core Performance Boost in the BIOS. As others have found, enabled it creates high voltage spikes even when not under load. My fan rpms were constantly increasing and decreasing which was pretty annoying. Disabled, my rig is cooler, quieter, and benchmarks better.


----------



## thagabe

@mojodawg
Under the tweaker's paradise disable "skew offset". This purposely reports lower temp in order to get better performance from the auto-performance tuner algorithm. Once this setting is disabled the board should report the actual temps.


----------



## liveunlimited

now i just need threadripper 2 and a new psu and i will be happy lol


----------



## Hydroplane

liveunlimited said:


> now i just need threadripper 2 and a new psu and i will be happy lol


Man that rig looks good, kinda evil looking with the GPU tubing (in a good way)


----------



## liveunlimited

lol thanks man!!


----------



## gupsterg

Keith Myers said:


> I don't see any link for the 1601 BIOS on the first page. Only seen mention of the 001 BIOS that has some sort of WMI implementation. Anywho . . . . does anyone with the ZE and the 1601 BIOS want to test the new asus-wmi-sensors kernel mode driver in Linux?? There is a new driver that replaces the defunct it87 driver that fully supports ASUS WMI BIOS' and reports all of the sensors just like it does for monitoring programs like SIV or HwInfo64. Tested so far on the C6H, C7H and C7H WiFi boards and the developer I'm sure would like a report from a ZE owner with the latest WMI implementation. Here is the link to the developer repository. I and a few other C7H owners are using it and it works great. Nice to have all the fans, temps and voltages available.
> 
> https://github.com/electrified/asus-wmi-sensors


I have not updated OP for a while, but it most definitely has link to Elmor's modded 1601 with WMI  , it's the very 1st UEFI in the UEFI spoiler  .



> Modded UEFI 1601 with ASUS WMI by Elmor - see this post for further info/download link.





liveunlimited said:


> Guppp i need help lol.. well anyone really.. so i finally cracked down and got a vega.. the 64 lc edition.. well actually i got two lol.. and i having stability issues... think i need to hook up with pcie power molex on the board?
> 
> 
> 
> liveunlimited said:
> 
> 
> 
> nevermind gup.. i looked around online and found mixed info and said ehh screw it and plugged it in.. wont hurt anything having it plugged in... thanks anyways bud!!!.. hope all is well with you and the other guys bro!!
Click to expand...

Sorry chap was taking a break from OCN. Using the molex won't hurt. Sorta wouldn't have thought it would have helped either as it's just 2 GPUs, not really pushing them and VEGA doesn't draw much from PCI-E slot at all to need extra juice to them.

Gotta agree with other's comment the rig looks menacingly good :thumb: .


----------



## Hydroplane

How's the reliability on the updated Alpha board? Did they increase VRM capacity?


----------



## elmor

Hydroplane said:


> How's the reliability on the updated Alpha board? Did they increase VRM capacity?



Double the amount of VRM components, 16x IR3555.


----------



## gupsterg

Hydroplane said:


> How's the reliability on the updated Alpha board? Did they increase VRM capacity?
> 
> 
> 
> elmor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double the amount of VRM components, 16x IR3555.
Click to expand...

SOC phase count went to 4 as well with IR3555 vs CSD97374M on ZE.



Spoiler














MMmm tasty  .....


----------



## Keith Myers

Does anybody turn off MI Skew on the Threadripper motherboards? Can you believe Tdie temps if everything is on Auto? I wonder if my reported Tdie temp of 68° C. under 3/4 full core loading can be believed. I still run all cores at north of 4.1Ghz. But the air coming through the radiator is room temperature like it is not pulling any heat out of the IHS. The duplicate separate custom loop for a 2080 and 1080Ti definitely has hot air coming through the radiator and is warmer than the room ambient. I realize the wattage being dissipated in the separate gpu loop is at least double the cpu loop, but I wonder if the cpu loop is performing properly. When I unload the cpu, the Tdie temp rapidly drop into the low 40's. Someone on another OCN forum suggested going with liquid metal TIM for the IHS and cpu block cold plate. But I wonder if my temps are to be believed. My cpu loop temperature is 32°C. under load.


----------



## gupsterg

I always set Sense Mi Skew as [Disabled] regardless if use C6H/C7H/ZE.

Originally C6H UEFIs used to have [Auto] default to [Enabled] this would cause unrealistic temperatures for me. They did make [Auto] default to [Disabled] later on. Also if Sense Mi Skew was [Enabled] or [Auto] defaulted to [Enabled] and PLL was not 1.8V, tCTL/tDIE was affected and not realistic.

So I just got into a habit of manually always setting it as [Disabled] regardless of AM4/sTR4.

P95 v28.10b1 & v29.4b8 1950X using PState 0: 3.9GHz VID: 1.312V LLC: [Auto], room ambient ~23C.



Spoiler






















[email protected] needed bump in VID to 1.318V, room ambient ~23C.



Spoiler














Setup is EK XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM, 2x MagiCool G2 Slim 360mm, 3x Arctic Cooling F12 PWM per rad, Bykski A-Ryzen-ThV2-X, EK-FC Radeon Vega, Barrow fittings with EK ZMT 10/16, Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 140mm 1K RPM as case exhaust.

CPU has AS5, GPU has Hydronaut, each case spread by card. Coolant is Mayhems XT1 clear concentrate ~20% mix with distilled water.

All housed in Be Quiet Dark Base 900. Front panel is fully mesh modded. Top panel I cut out plastic behind factory mesh to improve exhausting. Then also sealed cut outs on top of chassis, as to lessen back draft of air from airflow hitting top panel. Top rad is set as exhaust, located on inside of chassie with fans on it, as to keep air space in top panel obstructed. Front rad I have fans as intake, rad is on inside of case, but fans on outer side.


----------



## zckteamrazer

When will the current official BIOS version be released?


----------



## Keith Myers

Thanks for the spoilers gupsterg. Interesting to see your Tdie temps at 68° C. also with P95 loading. It almost seems to me that the TR and the XFR2 and PBO boost mechanisms default just to running the cpu right up to the 68° C. Tjunction point no matter what and whatever clocks you get depends on the ability to keep shedding heat load at 68° C. I wonder if it is possible to get any lower Tdie temps at full load with extreme cooling or would the temp just go to 68° C. no matter what with extreme clocks achieved.

I guess a test would be to disable XFR2 and PBO and lock all cores at a fixed multiplier of say 38 and see if the temps drop below 68° C. or still go to the set Tjunction temp.


----------



## gupsterg

NP  , anytime for you Keith  .

I don't have gen 2 TR, but do have some test data on 2700X, only CPU on a 360mm slim rad, DDC pump ~20%, room ambient ~13C.

PE: Default PBO: Enabled, it starts off close to 4.2 - 4.23GHz ACB, after 18min the average all core frequency is not vastly different than say air cooler at higher room ambient.

WC Setup



Spoiler






























































At the time I did not check air cooler in same fashion so compare the average CPU MHz of WC which has length with below.



Spoiler






















If I introduced a minor negative VCORE offset, the air cooler setup can get with ~5MHz averaged all cores boost as WC setup.



Spoiler














How does your 2920X respond to negative VCORE offset?


----------



## goldenleaf

I'm having an issue with my new Threadripper build. I've got everything configured the way I wanted with PBO and 2933 and timings. I ran geekbench continuously just to test it out. 

Came home to find my PC and now it won't boot.

I'm getting a Code AA Detect HDD issue. So I try to clear my cmos and now the pc says post error 92 right after attempting to detect the HDD.

I have an Intel Optane 905p and no other disk, so I'm really confused about this one. Anyone run into anything like this?

By the way I have 2990WX with a Zenith Extreme Alpha board with 128GB of Gskill 3200 ram. ANy tips would be great?! Thanks


----------



## Keith Myers

I haven't tested for that. Pretty much just letting it run Auto. That would be another interesting experiment. I don't have the nice ASUS WMI BIOS sensor outputs on my Asrock. But the NCT6775 driver seems to give me half of the BIOS reading for Vcore for example. I think I need to scale it probably. I haven't tried to get actual Vcore DVM readings or anything since the Asrock doesn't have any test points like the ZE.


----------



## gupsterg

goldenleaf said:


> I'm having an issue with my new Threadripper build. I've got everything configured the way I wanted with PBO and 2933 and timings. I ran geekbench continuously just to test it out.
> 
> Came home to find my PC and now it won't boot.
> 
> I'm getting a Code AA Detect HDD issue. So I try to clear my cmos and now the pc says post error 92 right after attempting to detect the HDD.
> 
> I have an Intel Optane 905p and no other disk, so I'm really confused about this one. Anyone run into anything like this?
> 
> By the way I have 2990WX with a Zenith Extreme Alpha board with 128GB of Gskill 3200 ram. ANy tips would be great?! Thanks


As CMOSCLR did not revive setup I'd try a flashback of UEFI.

Near the ATX connector are Q-LEDs, Top to bottom:-



DRAM
CPU
VGA
BOOT

Curious to know if any are staying lit?



Keith Myers said:


> I haven't tested for that. Pretty much just letting it run Auto. That would be another interesting experiment. I don't have the nice ASUS WMI BIOS sensor outputs on my Asrock. But the NCT6775 driver seems to give me half of the BIOS reading for Vcore for example. I think I need to scale it probably. I haven't tried to get actual Vcore DVM readings or anything since the Asrock doesn't have any test points like the ZE.


ZE test points are like C6H, accuracy better at idle than load  .

The ZEA on the other hand looks to have the improved points as C7H  .



Spoiler














Curious to know Keith if the 2920X allows a PState 0 OC and down clocks on idle?


----------



## Keith Myers

gupsterg said:


> As CMOSCLR did not revive setup I'd try a flashback of UEFI.
> 
> Near the ATX connector are Q-LEDs, Top to bottom:-
> 
> 
> 
> DRAM
> CPU
> VGA
> BOOT
> 
> Curious to know if any are staying lit?
> 
> 
> 
> ZE test points are like C6H, accuracy better at idle than load  .
> 
> The ZEA on the other hand looks to have the improved points as C7H  .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 253450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious to know Keith if the 2920X allows a PState 0 OC and down clocks on idle?


I've never messed with P-states before so I don't know. I just run the cpu flat out all the time for BOINC projects. No reason to let the cpu downclock itself for power saving. It is only briefly in idle at any time when rebooting.


----------



## goldenleaf

goldenleaf said:


> I'm having an issue with my new Threadripper build. I've got everything configured the way I wanted with PBO and 2933 and timings. I ran geekbench continuously just to test it out.
> 
> Came home to find my PC and now it won't boot.
> 
> I'm getting a Code AA Detect HDD issue. So I try to clear my cmos and now the pc says post error 92 right after attempting to detect the HDD.
> 
> I have an Intel Optane 905p and no other disk, so I'm really confused about this one. Anyone run into anything like this?
> 
> By the way I have 2990WX with a Zenith Extreme Alpha board with 128GB of Gskill 3200 ram. ANy tips would be great?! Thanks


Turns out that I had left my monitors off and the clearing the CMOS simply did the trick.

the airco that wouldn't go away was the BIOS waiting for me to hit f1 to go into setup

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## liveunlimited

gupsterg said:


> I have not updated OP for a while, but it most definitely has link to Elmor's modded 1601 with WMI  , it's the very 1st UEFI in the UEFI spoiler  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry chap was taking a break from OCN. Using the molex won't hurt. Sorta wouldn't have thought it would have helped either as it's just 2 GPUs, not really pushing them and VEGA doesn't draw much from PCI-E slot at all to need extra juice to them.
> 
> Gotta agree with other's comment the rig looks menacingly good :thumb: .


No worries Gup!!! i get everyone needs a break every once in a while lol.. thanks for the kind words though buddy!! im happy with my rig!!


----------



## Ironjer

New BIOS 1701

ROG ZENITH EXTREME BIOS 1701
Update AGESA 1.1.0.2
Update ASUS user profile module

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Keith Myers

*Confirm WMI 1701 BIOS now compatible with asus-wmi-sensors*

Anybody check yet whether the new 1701 BIOS has WMI?

Could someone running with the new 1701 BIOS confirm that it is now compatible with the asus-wmi-sensors driver.

https://github.com/electrified/asus-wmi-sensors


----------



## gupsterg

EC2 gets an FW update, so you will get message on screen after first POST not to shutdown.



Spoiler














Doesn't seem as if CPU microcode got an update.

ASUS WMI is there  .



Spoiler














I think some new menus as well in UEFI.



Spoiler






































































AFAIK PMU training menu is for IMC.

*** edit ***

UEFI Settings txt dumps now include settings from AMD CBS, like say on C6H/C7H.


----------



## elmor

gupsterg said:


> EC2 gets an FW update, so you will get message on screen after first POST not to shutdown.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 255118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem as if CPU microcode got an update.
> 
> ASUS WMI is there  .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 255116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think some new menus as well in UEFI.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 255120
> 
> View attachment 255122
> 
> View attachment 255124
> 
> View attachment 255126
> 
> View attachment 255128
> 
> View attachment 255130
> 
> View attachment 255132
> 
> View attachment 255134
> 
> View attachment 255136
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK PMU training menu is for IMC.
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> UEFI Settings txt dumps now include settings from AMD CBS, like say on C6H/C7H.



I'm glad they finally added official WMI for this board. 

The PMU training options have been present on X399 since TR2 was launched.

FFE/DFE: http://emlab.uiuc.edu/ece546/Lect_27.pdf . Not clear what's a better combination of Enabled/Disabled, will depend on the board and modules used.

PMU Pattern Bits decides how many bits are used for the memory training pattern. A higher value (up to "A" = 10 in hex) will cause training to take longer, but also yield a better result. IIRC the default is 4.


----------



## gupsterg

@elmor

Ahh cool, I maybe suffering from bad internal brain memory training that did not recall the menu being in other UEFIs , many thanks for PDF and +rep  .

So far RT on same RAM setup as previous UEFIs with AGESA to allow 3400MHz without BCLK tweak is non issue for me.

1x full post test run



Spoiler














1x warm post test run



Spoiler














Currently on a RB run, then will fire up P95, Y-Cruncher and some [email protected]/bionic  .

*** edit ***

Room ambient 23C, RB 29 of 60min, RB 59 0f 60min and final PASS screenie.



Spoiler






























Done 2x PWM checks, one was between RT runs and another after RB, no issues.



Spoiler






















3x AIDA64 (Set to NUMA in UEFI)



Spoiler






























Base profile & 3400MHz settings txt.



Spoiler




View attachment 1701_Base_Profile_setting.txt


View attachment 1701_Base_3400GTSNI_setting.txt


----------



## Palulukas

Glad a new UEFI made its way to the users!

But I'm sure that after the update the saved uefi profiles won't work anymore and therefore will have to configure all over again... :-(
If the ASUS guys find a way to overcome that, that'll be awesome!


----------



## elmor

Palulukas said:


> Glad a new UEFI made its way to the users!
> 
> But I'm sure that after the update the saved uefi profiles won't work anymore and therefore will have to configure all over again... :-(
> If the ASUS guys find a way to overcome that, that'll be awesome!



I believe profiles work across flashes now, if saved on a USB drive. Can't remember if it has been added to ZE yet, feel free to try. You can always go back and re-load the profile from your drive if it doesn't work on the new version.


----------



## thagabe

@elmor

I have a LiqTech II rgb whatever CPU cooler. I was wondering, in your opinion, should I run my cpu at 3.9 all core or let amd do it's thing? I compile openwrt and do dev on arch linux (I use arch btw) but also dual boot windows for gaming. I have the 1950x. Thanks!


----------



## bummerboy

elmor said:


> I believe profiles work across flashes now, if saved on a USB drive. Can't remember if it has been added to ZE yet, feel free to try. You can always go back and re-load the profile from your drive if it doesn't work on the new version.


cannot load saved 1601.cmo
it just says file corrupted, have to reenter all values base on setting.txt 
there is no reloading of profile either, after flashing from 1601->1701, all profiles are gone, same as previous bios updates. I have never been able to reload profiles / load cmo.


----------



## Keith Myers

I would think it depends on how many threads you spin while compiling. I find that for distributed computing where I tend to keep all threads active, I find that just setting a multiplier and engaging PBO gets me better across the board clocks on all cores than just setting Auto and letting XFR2 and PBO run. I see higher clocks on some cores that way, but the other cores which are also engaged are running at reduced clocks compared to my fixed multiplier. That is how I run the Ryzens. 

For the TR 2920X, I just set it on Auto with PBO and I manage to keep every core above 4.1Ghz on average. Cores that are feeding gpus drop temporarily to 2200Mhz when the task leaves the gpu and before the next one starts which ramps back up to 4.1Ghz. Some cores occasionally wander into 4.2 or 4.3 Ghz territory briefly.

Try both ways and see which lets you compile the fastest.


----------



## elmor

bummerboy said:


> cannot load saved 1601.cmo
> it just says file corrupted, have to reenter all values base on setting.txt
> there is no reloading of profile either, after flashing from 1601->1701, all profiles are gone, same as previous bios updates. I have never been able to reload profiles / load cmo.



That's too bad. Possibly "Update ASUS user profile module" means that this feature was added in the 1701 release which would mean that it would work to re-load profiles starting from that version.


----------



## mojodawg

I updated to bios 1701...previous profiles were wiped out.
Then I loaded the built-in 4.0 ghz profile, temp sensors are still abnormal (<10c) unless I disable the MI Skew

Have to say I am disappointed with this. Not sure what I can believe with temps now.


----------



## thagabe

mojodawg said:


> I updated to bios 1701...previous profiles were wiped out.
> Then I loaded the built-in 4.0 ghz profile, temp sensors are still abnormal (<10c) unless I disable the MI Skew
> 
> Have to say I am disappointed with this. Not sure what I can believe with temps now.


This is intentional... AMD is using XFR which benefits from low temps to drive up the frequency, hence why you get inaccurate temps :thumb:

The solution seems to be pretty clear. Turn off MI Skew (I would also set a manual multiplier [3.9Ghz on all cores in my case]) to get the correct readings. :specool:


----------



## thagabe

@elmor

Can you comment on my specific situation:
Chose to set everything auto as i upgraded from your 1601 to 1701. Changed a few non-vital options (LED, boot order, etc). Booted windows and was literally just unzipping a 7zip when the pc locked up and rebooted???? 

Went into the option and set my previous settings 
[39 multiplier]
[disabled all the spread+ enhancements]
[DOCP 14-14-14-34]
[CPU core 1.35V]
[CPU SOC 1.1125]
[went to digi+ and upped the current % from 100% ->140%]
[tweaker's paradise: turned off MI Skew]

booted back into windows and unzipped again...no lock up and everything is relatively normal.

Why would auto lead to such a bad case vs manual?


----------



## mojodawg

thagabe said:


> This is intentional... AMD is using XFR which benefits from low temps to drive up the frequency, hence why you get inaccurate temps :thumb:
> 
> The solution seems to be pretty clear. Turn off MI Skew (I would also set a manual multiplier [3.9Ghz on all cores in my case]) to get the correct readings. :specool:


Yeah it makes sense, but not intuitive at all unless you go digging for answers. I set the multiplier as well, so far have p95 tested up to 41. I noticed if set to auto there are some crazy voltage spikes.


----------



## elmor

thagabe said:


> @elmor
> 
> I have a LiqTech II rgb whatever CPU cooler. I was wondering, in your opinion, should I run my cpu at 3.9 all core or let amd do it's thing? I compile openwrt and do dev on arch linux (I use arch btw) but also dual boot windows for gaming. I have the 1950x. Thanks!





thagabe said:


> @elmor
> 
> Can you comment on my specific situation:
> Chose to set everything auto as i upgraded from your 1601 to 1701. Changed a few non-vital options (LED, boot order, etc). Booted windows and was literally just unzipping a 7zip when the pc locked up and rebooted????
> 
> Went into the option and set my previous settings
> [39 multiplier]
> [disabled all the spread+ enhancements]
> [DOCP 14-14-14-34]
> [CPU core 1.35V]
> [CPU SOC 1.1125]
> [went to digi+ and upped the current % from 100% ->140%]
> [tweaker's paradise: turned off MI Skew]
> 
> booted back into windows and unzipped again...no lock up and everything is relatively normal.
> 
> Why would auto lead to such a bad case vs manual?



You'll have to test setting by setting to see what caused the lock-up, I don't know what was changed in the latest BIOS releases. If your loads are primarily single or few-threaded, stick with defaults + XFR. If they're heavily multi-threaded go for the 3.9 GHz all-core setting.


----------



## knightriot

lol updated new bios , wmi work good except water flow sensor...


----------



## Keith Myers

I assume that should be l/hr instead of minutes? Does Windows allow scaling of inputs like Linux?


----------



## Keith Myers

*FYI - The asus-wmi-sensors driver works on ZE now with BIOS 1607*

Just a FYI. I helped another user get the asus-wmi-sensors kernel mode driver working on the ROG Zenith Extreme motherboard in Linux. So the web page for the driver on Github saying it is not compatible or tested with the ZE is outdated and incorrect now. Tested with BIOS 1607.

https://github.com/electrified/asus-wmi-sensors


----------



## gupsterg

Spotted this on ZE support page today.



Spoiler






















Not yet checked UEFI, etc to see what extra functionality there is.

Also the ZEA landed from ASUS a day or so ago  .



Spoiler














Thank you team ASUS :thumb: .

Will have new thread up as soon as have gained some data points I wanna compare between each board.


----------



## thagabe

@gupsterg

Same! Called Amazon and they agreed to refund me for the ZE since I've still had stability issues. I then bought the ZEA! Can't test right now as the 1950X still being RMA'd


----------



## sKutDeath

So, just got word back from Caseking in Germany and my ZE is on the way back "Repaired"? Yep, scared the **** outta me also. So I give them a ring and they said that evidently there were some bent or dirty pins on the socket keeping DIMM slot C1 from posting. Suppossedly they, (ASUS), checked it out and everthing is ok now... We will soon see. I really do like the ZEA, but I want to utilize both MSI RTX 2080 Ti Lightning Z's which not only don't really fit together on the ZEA, but also don't work for **** with the current initial 0207 BIOS at all, (mucho stuttering in 3D programs and games). I will report back when I get it back in. Another thing I will miss about the ZEA is the EXT FAN card and 10G Network card onboard. The EXT FAN card is so much nicer than the ZE, and the PCIE 10G add in card won't fit with the 2 Lightnings, but the NVLink is more important to me than the other two atm. I will keep the ZEA just in case because it is a great board in everything but the 3-Slot SLI/NVLink cards.


----------



## MacMus

I have been testing AZE Alpha since some time now. I'm very disapointed:

- There is some serious memory issues on that i can confirm that. Board does not work with 3600 speeds at all. It basically does not boot. on my STRIX X399 same 4 DIMM (32 gig only) kit work flawless on STRIX X399. This must be mobo related issues. Some people reports it does not work even on 3200.

- VRM fans bugs are all over the place. VRM fans behaves inconsequentially. They seems to be bound to CPU fan speed or something. The go low at startup on Motherboard… then during windows boot they go max speed and then quiet down once AI Suite load back on in widows. Some people reports on forums better behaviour when connecting them to extensions fan headers.
When I turned them off in BIOS (by lowering the cuve) one time the PC did shutdown after the while… I have never notice temperature on VRM going above 45 degree though.

- CPU temperature readings are complete nonsense. On my watercooling i achieved 1 degree temperature on the CPU socket. (while there was 20C in room). That does not happen on STRIX. It looks like there is some difference how temperature is being interpreted.

- W_FLOW header is completely not calibrated. I was able to get 200l/m on my INS-FM14 Coolant Flow Meter which is gives perfect readings on other mobos.

- General issues with on boards headers for fans showing strange readings. Fans behave better when connecting to extension card.

- Hard shutdown when using AI Suite to calibrate VRM/CPU/PUMP values. 

- Very long posts and memory calibrations (?!?). Sometimes even 2-3 startups. First time i see that on any motherboard.


----------



## MacMus

knightriot said:


> lol updated new bios , wmi work good except water flow sensor...


I was able to pull 200l/m on my AZE. I think it's even worse there...



sKutDeath said:


> I will keep the ZEA just in case because it is a great board in everything but the 3-Slot SLI/NVLink cards.


there are more issues with that mobo... check my post above. 

At this stage this board is REAL alpha version of real mobo.


What are BIOS releases plan for AZE ?


----------



## MacMus

it looks like AZE Alpha is ideal for overclockers... i was able to achive sub zero on my standard Watercooling loop.

Proof:







i had to put it on readit:

https://www.reddit.com/r/watercooli..._zenith_extreme_alpha_x399_first_motherboard/


----------



## sKutDeath

MacMus said:


> I have been testing AZE since some time now. I'm very disapointed:
> 
> - There is some serious memory issues on that i can confirm that. Board does not work with 3600 speeds at all. It basically does not boot. on my STRIX X399 same 4 DIMM (32 gig only) kit work flawless on STRIX X399. This must be mobo related issues. Some people reports it does not work even on 3200.
> 
> - VRM fans bugs are all over the place. VRM fans behaves inconsequentially. They seems to be bound to CPU fan speed or something. The go low at startup on Motherboard… then during windows boot they go max speed and then quiet down once AI Suite load back on in widows. Some people reports on forums better behaviour when connecting them to extensions fan headers.
> When I turned them off in BIOS (by lowering the cuve) one time the PC did shutdown after the while… I have never notice temperature on VRM going above 45 degree though.
> 
> - CPU temperature readings are complete nonsense. On my watercooling i achieved 1 degree temperature on the CPU socket. (while there was 20C in room). That does not happen on STRIX. It looks like there is some difference how temperature is being interpreted.
> 
> - W_FLOW header is completely not calibrated. I was able to get 200l/m on my INS-FM14 Coolant Flow Meter which is gives perfect readings on other mobos.
> 
> - General issues with on boards headers for fans showing strange readings. Fans behave better when connecting to extension card.
> 
> - Hard shutdown when using AI Suite to calibrate VRM/CPU/PUMP values.
> 
> - Very long posts and memory calibrations (?!?). Sometimes even 2-3 startups. First time i see that on any motherboard.



Sorry to hear that you are having so many problems, although I think a few of them can be attributed to your BIOS setup. I have been running the ZEA with 3200Mghz Cl.14 RAM since I first got it and have no problems whatsoever. I even got cheeky one night and threw in the other 4 sticks of 3600Mghz non-rysen RAM together with the 3200 Mghz, all running @ 3200Mghz and got it to boot with all DIMMS filled. Now windows wasn't really stable afterwards but the ZEA did post and Windows did boot.


As far as the fan curves and such, depending on if you are using any onboard power regulation settings, you will get some pretty wild characteristics. But I did note that when you use any software that hooks the RAM in Windows, then you are asking for problems. After re-installing windows without all the AI Suite gelumpa and other RAM hooking software, I have had no problems whatsoever and have been running with Afterburner and 1x MSI RTX 2080 Ti Lightning Z @ 1350 Mhz Core and 800+Mghz VRAM, (never gets hotter than 77°), for over 2 weeks now and have only had 1 System Service Exception BSOD while playing BFV which I attributed that to the BFV garbage coding. I have been running my 2970WX @ 4.2 Ghz & 3200 Mghz RAM all the time during the last 2 weeks and it never goes over the 50° to 57° under full load. Heck by switching my 970 EVO 2 TB NVME to the DIMM slot next to the RAM, i get no more then 47° on the NVME drive under full load. What more can you ask for? I myself would love to run SLI, but since the 2 Lightnings are 3-Slot cards it doesn't work so well with the new PCIE spacing caused by migrating all VRM's to the top of the board.


Did I mention that I don't use water except for a be quiet 360 compact water cooler for the CPU? well I did now...


----------



## MacMus

I'm able to run my 4dimm 3600 kit on 3466 but that's bad.. I tested other boards and 3600 Is easly achieved on others but not on aze. I would blame old bios..

temp readding goes crazy when idling.. they tend to start ok then at some point I get in bios 2 degree constat.. likse it would have on mobo there dome kind self calibration going on which does not work property.
I notice that when I keep it busy it does not go crazy as fast.. bu then again i don't belive that under load I got 40 ish... there must be something wrong.

I would not trust any temp readings on that board ... w flow cpu temps vrm temp are all waked..


----------



## sKutDeath

I hear ya dude, I just got my ZE back, but I am beat after work. I will be putting it back in Sat. and will check back in. But you are right, the BIOS development for this board leaves alot to be desired.


One other point, there was a guy on the ASUS ROG forum board trying to find out if anyone could get 3600 Mhz RAM working at all on these boards. There were only a few who claimed to be able to get it working.


----------



## MacMus

sKutDeath said:


> I hear ya dude, I just got my ZE back, but I am beat after work. I will be putting it back in Sat. and will check back in. But you are right, the BIOS development for this board leaves alot to be desired.
> One other point, there was a guy on the ASUS ROG forum board trying to find out if anyone could get 3600 Mhz RAM working at all on these boards. There were only a few who claimed to be able to get it working.


Ram probably get fixed by BIOS, but this temps reading are worrying the most...

Edit:

Sorry my posts are referring to Asus Zenith Extreme Alpha, as you see on the video clip I have attached.

I don't have AZE.


----------



## thagabe

Interesting Stuff... Yeah Asus took a bit of time to get stuff right on the ZE so I'd expect the same for the ZEA. I still don't have the 1950X to start testing so...yeah. Anyways question for all y'all What PSU Wattage are you using to power your setup? I got a 1950x OC 3.9 1.35V and a 1080ti OC a bit with like 9 fans and 3 m.2 but my PSU is 850W? This enough? looking for a 1200W Seasonic but I've already invested in cablemods for the EVGA P2 T.T


----------



## sKutDeath

Enermax Platimax 1700Watt


----------



## sKutDeath

MacMus said:


> Ram probably get fixed by BIOS, but this temps reading are worrying the most...
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Sorry my posts are referring to Asus Zenith Extreme Alpha, as you see on the video clip I have attached.
> 
> I don't have AZE.




Gotcha, Have fun and see yall Sat. or Sun...


----------



## MacMus

My 1.45V oc 1950X to 4.2 Ghz alone takes 500W. 1080ti is stimated to take up to 350-400W.

I would not go with PSU lesser then 1000W.


----------



## sKutDeath

https://outervision.com/power-supply-calculator


Have a look at that there thagabe. That should get you in the right direction...


----------



## MacMus

I found the issue it was "overclocking enhancement" set.


----------



## thagabe

@MacMus

Turn off all the "enhancement" and "spectrum" allow SMT and VT-AMD (if you need virtualization) also go to tweaker's paradise and turn off the SenseMI skew (aka turn off the delta). All these will mess with the temps because of XFR.


----------



## Ljugtomten

Beware of ASUS automated tools for updates:
https://www.cnet.com/news/hackers-took-over-asus-updates-to-send-malware-researchers-found/

There are a thread on Reddit regarding this aswell.


----------



## MacMus

thagabe said:


> @MacMus
> 
> Turn off all the "enhancement" and "spectrum" allow SMT and VT-AMD (if you need virtualization) also go to tweaker's paradise and turn off the SenseMI skew (aka turn off the delta). All these will mess with the temps because of XFR.


I notice that stuff with overclockers.. I don't see ant spectrum nor senseimt ?

where I can fin those options ?


----------



## Keith Myers

MacMus said:


> I notice that stuff with overclockers.. I don't see ant spectrum nor senseimt ?
> 
> where I can fin those options ?


I think the sensemi was only in the ASUS BIOS'. Certainly not in my Asrock BIOS.


----------



## sKutDeath

Finally got my ZE up to speed and working with the 2 x 2080 Ti's in SLI/NVLink. Turns out there were bent pins on the socket keeping the Quad Memory Controller from Running Quad RAM. To make it short and simple, fired up the first time with 4 DIMMS filled with 3200Mhz CL.14 RAM. Booted the very first time and everything works. Been tweaking and testing the last week and have got it running with my 2970WX @ 4.2. SLI/NVLink installed without one single hikkup or problem. Have even re-installed Afterburner and have the 2 cards clocked @ +48Mhz Core & +1000Mhz VRAM with temps not going over 79° during BFV or Port Royal DLSS Test, (with a very ambitious fan curve). Not sure what to say other than I tried SLI/NVLink with 2 x 2080 Ti's on 2 different systems, one the x399 ZEA and the other a X99 system with a Core i7 5960X and both had problems due to the 3-Slot design. The 4-Slot design with this ZE worked before and works now with no problems. The other 2 always led to some type of VBIOS corruption after a crash or BOD. BFV did cause 1 BOD in the beginning but has since not been a problem. I do have frame drops now and then and I am still investigating my background processes and trying to get my Project Lasso correctly configured but all in all I am satisfied atm.


And before anybody reminds me YES, I know that BFV doesn't support SLI/NVLink in DX12. But my card that does get utilized was getting real poor performance before with the ZEA when I had both cards installed. Now it runs like I only have one installed. Let just hope multi GPU will get support in the future in more DX12 games.


----------



## Keith Myers

Was the problem of the 3 slot width cards simply because of fit on the X99 and the X399 ZEA or because of inadequacies in PCIe lane utilization?


----------



## sKutDeath

Keith Myers said:


> Was the problem of the 3 slot width cards simply because of fit on the X99 and the X399 ZEA or because of inadequacies in PCIe lane utilization?



I am guessing it has to do with the PCIe lane utilization, which could also include the M.2 drive I was starting to suspect was playing a factor. Just guessing though.. These 2 Lightnings are really big also which was causing a 20 Degree difference between the cards and on the ZEA they were actually touching...


----------



## MacMus

AZEA is rather resignated for watercooling builds then fan cards..


----------



## Keith Myers

sKutDeath said:


> I am guessing it has to do with the PCIe lane utilization, which could also include the M.2 drive I was starting to suspect was playing a factor. Just guessing though.. These 2 Lightnings are really big also which was causing a 20 Degree difference between the cards and on the ZEA they were actually touching...


I like to keep a single slot clear spacing between adjacent air cooled cards for proper ventilation.You can get away with 0 -.125" clearance with water cooled cards. Or put a single air cooled card on the outside of the water cooled stack so it can breathe normally.


----------



## sKutDeath

MacMus said:


> AZEA is rather resignated for watercooling builds then fan cards..



I hear ya, but then that would make all the new ASUS Flagship boards like the Maximus, Crosshair, STRIX, etc also designated to be Water Cooled boards. I mean it isn't that far off to think so, seeing as how SLI/NVLink is not supported on any new games without having to hand configure the newer AAA titels. That being said it does reduce the amount of available configurations to a minimum. Meaning less choices, more profit for the big guys...


----------



## sirlach

ZEA 128G Memory Overclock. (Disclaimer - I am a bit of a newbie to mem OC. )

ZEA with TR 2950X running stock. Have 8 x G.Skill f4-3200C16-16GTRX 16GB RAM modules for a total of 128GB RAM. XMP2-3200 is rated at 16-18-18-38-56. 

When I had 64G (4 sticks) I could run at XMP2-3200 no problems on my ZE and then my ZEA. But when I enable XMP on 128G RAM I get Windows Stop errors. 

Doing a manual overclock I can get to 2666 - 16-15-15-36-63 by manually setting the frequency and leaving everything else at auto. Trying 2800 I get STOP errors straight away. 

I notice in the ASUS ZEA manual that they say something along the lines of running 128G of RAM OC'd would require serious cooling. My cooling is fairly robust with a ASUS ROG Ryujin 360 and a well ventilated case. 

Is there any timings I should try to improve stability or is 2666 with that much RAM the best I should expect?


----------



## Keith Myers

You might try the DRAM calculator to find the memory settings that will allow that much RAM to run. You are pushing the IMC to its limits. I would have an additional fan blowing on the RAM and I would also try bumping the ProcODT up to maybe 68 ohms. Maybe some other forum members with all 8 RAM slots populated can jump in with their experiences and settings.


----------



## sirlach

Thanks for the tip @Keith Myers!


----------



## thagabe

Hello Y'all,

Finally got my replacement CPU and although I haven't played with XFR or OC the CPU it is extremely stable at 3.4 Ghz on my new ZEA. The enermax liqtech ii 360 is decent at this speed. Now that I know the CPU is stable I want to overclock the RAM, up to this point I've been using 2x F4-3200C14D-16GTZRX for a total of 32GB with quad channel support. Bought and ran karhu ram test (as suggested by @gupsterg) on stock jdec speeds 2133 for a few hours and 0 errors were found so I did what any same human being would do and use DOCP Standard on ASUS Mobo to get 3200 speeds at 14-14-14-48 timings.... and seems stable (have been using this almost daily without paying much attention + on ZE) but when I go to run karhu ram test it gets to about 10 mins before finding a single error... checked with the website and karhu said 1 Error = BAD OC.... so back to the drawing board. DRAM Calculator input all the info and tried safe preset ran it and surprised that it got closed to 35 mins when it found an error....GRRRRR. As I am new to OC RAM how should I go about this? Should I work based on ASUS DOCP or using DRAM Calculator? Do Y'all use every timing preset it spits out? or do you leave some setting on auto? Open to all suggestions! Thanks


----------



## Keith Myers

I don't know what the ZEA offers in the BIOS. Does it have any of the Stilt memory pre-sets like the Crosshair VII Hero? I use the Stilts 3466 B-die SR @1.4V preset with great results. I run nothing but Linux now but I did run the motherboard on Windows 10 in the past. For my Asrock X399 Fatality Pro Gaming motherboard, I just use the Calculator's 3400 Fast settings and it is 24/7 stable with no errors. Just use GSAT and Prime95 for quick testing but it runs stable with no errors on my normal distributed computing workload. Running 2x F4-3200C14D-16GTZ kits for 32GB of memory.


----------



## thagabe

Keith Myers said:


> I don't know what the ZEA offers in the BIOS. Does it have any of the Stilt memory pre-sets like the Crosshair VII Hero? I use the Stilts 3466 B-die SR @1.4V preset with great results. I run nothing but Linux now but I did run the motherboard on Windows 10 in the past. For my Asrock X399 Fatality Pro Gaming motherboard, I just use the Calculator's 3400 Fast settings and it is 24/7 stable with no errors. Just use GSAT and Prime95 for quick testing but it runs stable with no errors on my normal distributed computing workload. Running 2x F4-3200C14D-16GTZ kits for 32GB of memory.


This is great! Using "Stilt's Safe 3200 1.4v" got me to stability with trident z at their rated speeds 0 error in 1 hour with 2500%+ coverage for a stable overclock of 98+% which is a good stepping stone. Sadly any other preset leads to errors, even "Stilt's Fast 3200 1.4v" which is sad as this memory is specially binned for ryzen (I paid the premium for the compatibility) as these are samsung B-die single rank 4x8GB I was hoping to OC higher (I must add my CPU is running on stock 3.4GHZ no XFR or manual OC) towards 3333 or 3466... but seeing that the stock Asus DOCP for 3200 led to errors when running [email protected] and stable is [email protected] maybe the only huay (nacho libre) to push the frequency higher is looser clock times + higher voltage (tho i do not feel comfortable pushing it higher than 1.5)


----------



## Keith Myers

I am surprised that TridentZ 3200CL14 4 X 8GB kit does not at least reach [email protected] The kit should be able to run 3200Mhz @CL14 with just the 1.35V or if necessary push up to 1.38V. I've not had to use 1.4V unless I push on to 3400 and 3466. If the Stilt's preset aren't perfectly stable, a bit of tuning with the RAM calculator settings may be necessary.

[Edit] Don't forget to look at the SoC LLC settings and current capability settings in the BIOS. On my Asrock X399 I am on LLC3 setting for the cpu and SoC. Running PBO enabled and Perf level 1 and I can get the cores up to nominal 4150Mhz all the time under compute load.


----------



## Nizzen

Keith Myers said:


> I am surprised that TridentZ 3200CL14 4 X 8GB kit does not at least reach [email protected] The kit should be able to run 3200Mhz @CL14 with just the 1.35V or if necessary push up to 1.38V. I've not had to use 1.4V unless I push on to 3400 and 3466. If the Stilt's preset aren't perfectly stable, a bit of tuning with the RAM calculator settings may be necessary.
> 
> [Edit] Don't forget to look at the SoC LLC settings and current capability settings in the BIOS. On my Asrock X399 I am on LLC3 setting for the cpu and SoC. Running PBO enabled and Perf level 1 and I can get the cores up to nominal
> 4150Mhz all the time under compute load.


It' the cpu/MB's fault, not the memory 😉


----------



## thagabe

Zenith Extreme Alpha update: NEW BIOS 0405 

Finally an update, wonder where I can send bug tickets so they may fix them. My aRGB header 1 makes my AIO light twitch when the system is off... aRGB header 2 at the bottom of the board does not exhibit this with my 3 phantek halos lux so it's definitely a header problem.


----------



## zodiacsoulmate

Have anyone tried using the U.2 port on the motherboard? or use a PCIe Nvme device? or a Pcie to u.2 nvme device?
I'm trying to connect my Samsung PM963 DC to this board, and everything I tried it all shows up as 1GB device in disk management in windows (also tried ubuntu same result), which seems like the disk is not recognized by the board.

Let me know thanks.


----------



## Korben Dallas

I'm using ASRock ULTRA QUAD M.2 (PCIe Nvme device), its all ok for my system
I think its something wrong with your bios settings


----------



## mumford

My u.2 is connected to an Intel Optane SSD. Everything works. I am on Linux.


----------



## MacMus

I found out that eabling s4+s5 let me POST the board on @3400 ram speed with 14-15-14 speeds.

Looks like a bug with power saving or something...


----------



## thagabe

@MacMus

Mind posting your specs and your .CMO settings file?


----------



## MacMus

Is there a way u can read it ?

I have lot of FAN settings there...

spec:

https://valid.x86.fr/yee2as


----------



## thagabe

MacMus said:


> Is there a way u can read it ?
> 
> I have lot of FAN settings there...
> 
> spec:
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/yee2as


Whoops I meant a .txt of you settings, Tho im inclined to to just plug it into my system and tweak. We basically got the same system minus the monitor and gpu's. I'm not able to run 4.0Ghz because i am thermally bound (what is your cooling solution?). Yet on the ram I see we have very similar ram 4x8 g.skill samsung b-dies, the difference is your is rated at 3600c16 while mine is rated at 3200c14. I'm very interested on seeing your ram timings and soc voltage.


----------



## MacMus

i have a custom loop!

sneak peak:

https://ibb.co/SnbqpWM

how i can pull a txt file for u ?

i cannot move to 3466 no matter what i do .. even with 1.13 Soc and 1.45 i get errors in the checks ... would need to play more with timings .. but i have enough tbh .. ONE day tho .. one DAY!


----------



## x7007

Can anyone please check this ? I have the gigabyte x399 Arous Gaming 7 motherboard with F12e firmware.

Somehow something weird started happening with the Timer Resolution


Can anyone test their Timer Resolution every restart 

There is something weird with this thing ... it randomly stuck on 0.4988 sometimes no matter what you are doing . or it goes to 2.988 and 0.9880 and never 0.4988 . I mean it suppose to be like 15.625 ms when idle or no drivers/software request lower. and when Video/Sound then it should try the 0.4988 or 0.9880 when needed. 

but it never does that when directly after reboot I run the program and it stuck forever on 0.4988 ms no matter what I do .

I'm using Intelligent Staby list cleaner software . it shows the current timer there . I tried other softwares that shows the timer and they all show the same thing..

Anyone has that issue ?? I am 100% sure no one even checked that


----------



## Brain29

@thagabe

dl the trial version of AIDA64 and run the memory test *theirs a good chance your system is more unstable then you think --
** you don't need too I before I did AIDA on other tests I would get 2-4 errors after long tests and I thought nothing of it until games started to randomly freeze and I blamed everything but the ram 

If you set up your docp or xmp settings in bios then jump down to the speed area and change the docp setting of 3200 change it to 2933 it should be 100% stable
2933 high -- 2667 low --- if its only error free at 2133 something is a miss

I have 8 sticks of the same size brand and speed higher cas of 16 - 18 I think


----------



## thagabe

Brain29 said:


> @thagabe
> 
> dl the trial version of AIDA64 and run the memory test *theirs a good chance your system is more unstable then you think --
> ** you don't need too I before I did AIDA on other tests I would get 2-4 errors after long tests and I thought nothing of it until games started to randomly freeze and I blamed everything but the ram
> 
> If you set up your docp or xmp settings in bios then jump down to the speed area and change the docp setting of 3200 change it to 2933 it should be 100% stable
> 2933 high -- 2667 low --- if its only error free at 2133 something is a miss
> 
> I have 8 sticks of the same size brand and speed higher cas of 16 - 18 I think


I have tried AIDA64 Test and 1smus's own test 100% stable on 3 runs. When running karhu ram test in 5-8 hours i get 1-2 errors? Now i have turned off spread spectrum which might make ram more susceptible to errors but is better for OC in general.


----------



## Brain29

that sounds good maybe they updated the timings for the alpha board I think ill get the 3rd gen later this year but with asrock the only reason why I didn't update from the 1950x is because of my ram issues unable to clock over 2933 with 8 sticks - please update me if you end up with any random freezing I ran 3200+ for a while before I ran into strange freezing issues after prolong use


----------



## thagabe

Re-doing ram oc from scratch. I'm currently super stable @2866SAFE but testing 2866FAST, will progressively increase until the most I can.


----------



## MacMus

Coming here with an issue....


I have Asus Zenith Alpha board and strange RAM behaviour .. When i am testing with usmus memory test everything is fine and I can be using my PC for hours no error.

However one every few boots i get random 1 sec freezes after some time .. and random app/games crashes.. In that moment when i run memory test i have hundreds of errors ;-(

This mostly happens after reset, not after clean power up.

What could be an issue, voltage, some timings going out of sync after some time or what ? Where do you suggest to look ?

MM


----------



## thagabe

@MacMus 

The alpha is a crapshoot with ram tbh. We need to pressure asus to fix it.


----------



## MacMus

thagabe said:


> @MacMus
> 
> The alpha is a crapshoot with ram tbh. We need to pressure asus to fix it.



yeah but this is just insane... sometimes it works perfect for hours and then after next day i boot and this whole thing goes out of wack... there are some serious stability issues with that board..

i don't think asus care tbh which is kindda annoying ;-(

If I were to pick again I would go with MEG and load community bios ... ehh got lured again to asus brand.


----------



## thagabe

@MacMus 

Agreed... I just loved the VRM and the design. AND 10 GB built-in network


----------



## thagabe

@gupsterg

I'm sorry to bother you, but could you comment on your experiences with the Alpha? For me it's frustrating the ram compatibility. May I ask for your BIOS settings? Samsung B-dies here that don't even want to do [email protected]

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## MacMus

today Alpha went completely rogue on me...

It booted up with 00 and was stuck on it... nothing was helping.. clearing, reseating, pulling cables..

Until i removed battery for some time and put it back again... That was only thing which helped. 

That is just insane, as i have not modified bios since 2 weeks now!


It's official UEFI is piece of Chinese garbage and no ROG tag will change it..

L.


----------



## goldenleaf

Wow that's crazy! Glad you got it sorted out, but you shouldn't have had to sort it out in the first place!



Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MacMus

goldenleaf said:


> Wow that's crazy! Glad you got it sorted out, but you shouldn't have had to sort it out in the first place!
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks!

I'm just posting it here in case someone has issues again..
It took me 2h as i had to diamante my watercooling loop to do all reseating. 


Again.. I think ASUS heard me today when i said i wrote that i would prefer MEG with custom bios much better then this board.


----------



## MacMus

this happend again this morning.. wow .. ***..


----------



## thagabe

Stable at [email protected]@1.45 with SOC 1.0125 1950X with quad channel samsung b-die! I'm finally able to sleep! I am able to actually focus on non optimizations thank god! I've spent a year on this project, eating at my soul....but now my CPU is maxed OC to the most my Cooler can handle and RAM is stable over the rated speeds! Now I can finally use this pc for what was intended Software development.


----------



## goldenleaf

Bro sounds like a lot of wasted hours! But I'm doing the same thing, putting off Dev to eke out a couple more 33mhzs out of my box. But congratulations,lol I'm sure you'll be back to squeeze a little bit more out of it.

Although that mem speed and timing is pretty impressive

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gupsterg

thagabe said:


> @gupsterg
> 
> I'm sorry to bother you, but could you comment on your experiences with the Alpha? For me it's frustrating the ram compatibility. May I ask for your BIOS settings? Samsung B-dies here that don't even want to do [email protected]
> 
> Thanks for any feedback!


Hi chap, sorry for delayed response. I plan to install the ZEA this weekend, so I have no experience to share at present. The lack of activity on my part had been down to picking myself up from a loss in the family. As now I seem to be better in myself I hope to be as active as before. Chat soon, all the best, Gup.


----------



## gupsterg

Swapped to ZEA yesterday  . Build was uneventful, will share more in new ZEA thread  . Board had UEFI 0207, after initial POST of system used flashback to apply UEFI 0405.

To gain same 3400MHz C15 1T GDMD with same CPU/RAM as used on ZE, only changes to profile I had to do was leave ProcODT/RTT/CAD Bus Timings & Drive Strengths on [Auto]. I am using exact same voltages and rest of the UEFI settings. So far PASSED 1500% RT on full POST & warm POST, rig currently on another rerun off of a full POST.



Spoiler



Room ambient approx. 24C.



















*** edit ***



Spoiler














Gonna try some other tests as seem fine to me so far.

*** edit ***

ZEA Thread.


----------



## MacMus

gupsterg --> i had to set ERP to S3+S5 to be able to boot with 3400. with ERP set to disable it was not booting up ;-(

I don't understand this issue.


----------



## gupsterg

I did not make that change on either board, my settings for that are as they would be for UEFI defaults.


----------



## MacMus

Asus Zenith Extreme Alpha .. code 00 happend again on the boot. Had to pull battery and put it back in again. After that it booted as normal..

Very strange behavior .. should i rma my mobo ?


----------



## Korben Dallas

MacMus - its just a glitch, dont worry, just push reset button and wait
I have the same shtty problem on my zenith, fckng asus


----------



## MacMus

waiting and resting does not help unfortunately ;-( 

all fans, pumps are working @ max speed and are stuck there. Shifting to BIOS 2 via on board switch does not help ether...


----------



## AllenG

Welcome to the club MacMus. This problem goes wayyyy back, funny as their response to my exact same problem with the older x399 prime was to buy the board you have now, assuring the problem is fixed. Liars. Want to not have the issue? Control your fans and pumps with something different, you may monitor with mobo if you like, but it CAN'T control them or you will have these issues... Hopefully this helps. Pardon my french, i don't care if i get reprimanded for it... but 110% **** ASUS. If you can still return board and aren't locked into waterblocks or something i'd seriously advise to go with an Asrock or MSI board, even if they are less superior in certain aspects.


----------



## MacMus

AllenG said:


> Welcome to the club MacMus. This problem goes wayyyy back, funny as their response to my exact same problem with the older x399 prime was to buy the board you have now, assuring the problem is fixed. Liars. Want to not have the issue? Control your fans and pumps with something different, you may monitor with mobo if you like, but it CAN'T control them or you will have these issues... Hopefully this helps. Pardon my french, i don't care if i get reprimanded for it... but 110% **** ASUS. If you can still return board and aren't locked into waterblocks or something i'd seriously advise to go with an Asrock or MSI board, even if they are less superior in certain aspects.


hey sorry i think you misunderstood... my fans are working fine when board is working. It's when the board is "stuck" on 00 sometimes on initial boot everything works on max speed .. all fans, pumps, vrm fans etc.


----------



## AllenG

No misunderstanding, the problem stems back to the pwm controller going into whack mode whenever it wants. Everyone tries to say it's triggered by different things, which is bs. It just does what it wants, when it wants. I've seen problems from cold boot (getting stuck in different portions of the init), sometimes it would persist for periods of time. It's very random. The board wants to know that its not overheating, so it needs to know something is spinning. When that pwm controller doesn't initialize properly it doesn't know what to do. Sometimes the temp sensors even get stuck because of the issue, which really causes havoc especially if the sensor got stuck at a high temp... Happened most often on the VRMS, would cause stuck in init issue trying to "cool" itself down.

BTW, the only way i found to get it out of stupid mode is to pull the power all together and let it drain off, then pull the battery too for a few. I will say this gets annoying though, especially if your board decides to do this often.


----------



## gupsterg

MacMus said:


> waiting and resting does not help unfortunately ;-(
> 
> all fans, pumps are working @ max speed and are stuck there. Shifting to BIOS 2 via on board switch does not help ether...


I've owned C6H/C7H/ZE/ZEA, all the boards have controlled fans/pumps, all use the same Super IO chip; ITE8665E. I do a lot of testing of length, various loads and rePOSTing board, etc.

OP contains information as to why this happens. Besides monitoring tools even apps like Aura access Super IO chip from what I can tell, for example it has a temperature based profile which can only work if it's gaining the data from sensors which the SIO accesses. So I'd say can't back on SW and see which is the one causing these issues. Prior to even ASUS WMI coming out on all boards mentioned I had no issues as didn't use SW which could send SIO whack.

I also have not had the ZEA get stuck at Q-Code: 00. Yesterday I spent virtually whole day entering UEFI tweaking settings to gain 3400MHz C14 1T. Only issue I had was Kahru RAM Test failing, I had no POST issues/fan issues, etc. As stated in ZEA thread perhaps share data on config of FW/HW/SW used, you may gain a better insight.


----------



## gupsterg

*** double post, deleted ***


----------



## Brain29

for the ZE I very cheaply dipped a sensor into my water and tapped two to the sides of my chip and would use those for temp controls for all my fans set in bios - most of my issues went away

-- since there are so many temp sensors on the thread-ripper chip for some reason every other uefi seems to grab there own node or fail to see a node 

im now playing with the corsair commander pro for all my fans as a controller (it was on sale for $20 bucks) they both have there faults software wise but the icue seems more constant but with less options

pretty sad how buggy the bells and whistles have been on this board since there the same stuff on all the other boards I like paying for things that don't work


----------



## zodiacsoulmate

btw guys I just noticed a new BIOS 1901 on ZE support site.

Version 1901
2019/06/11 5.67 MBytes


However there is no change log lmao


----------



## <sigh>

*NEW BIOS 1901*



zodiacsoulmate said:


> btw guys I just noticed a new BIOS 1901 on ZE support site.
> 
> Version 1901
> 2019/06/11 5.67 MBytes
> 
> 
> However there is no change log lmao


I came here to report the same, has anyone dared to try it?


----------



## gupsterg

It seems as if Alpha has same UEFI release version, it's only had 2 UEFIs so far 0207 & 0405 an gone straight to 1901  ...



> ROG ZENITH EXTREME ALPHA BIOS 1901
> Improve hardware monitoring compatibility with 3rd party applications.
> Fixed a boot issue when using a Quadro K6000 GPU.
> " Before running the USB BIOS Flashback tool, please rename the BIOS file (ZEA.CAP) using BIOSRenamer.''


AEGSA is still SummitPI-SP3r2-1.1.0.2, so do think will attain same profile for me...


----------



## Poloasis

;28011852 said:


> I came here to report the same, has anyone dared to try it?


I'm on it now, seems to be working great. No issues at all. 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## elderan

So about to do a new 2990wx build but want to do 4x gpu and none of the 2nd gen support it except the GBAE which apparently has terrible vrm temps. I like the new alpha but doesnt support 4x gpu. 

I want to do mild overclocking to about 3.8ghz but the system is going to run 24/7 and I am going to run a custom water cooling setup. See any issues with this with this board?

Is the waterblock from watercool worth it?

Anyone know where I can buy one of these new? I see newegg has some open box but thats it.


----------



## knightriot

elderan said:


> So about to do a new 2990wx build but want to do 4x gpu and none of the 2nd gen support it except the GBAE which apparently has terrible vrm temps. I like the new alpha but doesnt support 4x gpu.
> 
> I want to do mild overclocking to about 3.8ghz but the system is going to run 24/7 and I am going to run a custom water cooling setup. See any issues with this with this board?
> 
> Is the waterblock from watercool worth it?
> 
> Anyone know where I can buy one of these new? I see newegg has some open box but thats it.


http://shop.watercool.de/11563
i using this, vrm always < 60, my room temp~30


----------



## goldenleaf

elderan said:


> So about to do a new 2990wx build but want to do 4x gpu and none of the 2nd gen support it except the GBAE which apparently has terrible vrm temps. I like the new alpha but doesnt support 4x gpu.
> 
> I want to do mild overclocking to about 3.8ghz but the system is going to run 24/7 and I am going to run a custom water cooling setup. See any issues with this with this board?
> 
> Is the waterblock from watercool worth it?
> 
> Anyone know where I can buy one of these new? I see newegg has some open box but thats it.



I think that's an excellent board! Once you put that VRM waterblock on there, you won't have anything to worry about. Also, the VRMs don't heat up, at least on my ZAE, unless I'm running a 75%+ workload for a long time. And the fan on the VRMs on the ZAE sound HORRIBLE, so the VRM waterblock is the way to go. ZAE users don't even have an option for a VRM waterblock.


----------



## elderan

goldenleaf said:


> I think that's an excellent board! Once you put that VRM waterblock on there, you won't have anything to worry about. Also, the VRMs don't heat up, at least on my ZAE, unless I'm running a 75%+ workload for a long time. And the fan on the VRMs on the ZAE sound HORRIBLE, so the VRM waterblock is the way to go. ZAE users don't even have an option for a VRM waterblock.


Is like a ekwb monoblock ok for this? Or do I really need to get the cpu block and the vrm block seperate.


----------



## gupsterg

elderan said:


> Is like a ekwb monoblock ok for this? Or do I really need to get the cpu block and the vrm block seperate.


I rarely hear the fan or see it turn on. This was a run last night, room ambient ~25C at beginning, ~24C at end.



Spoiler














Older UEFI P95 v28.10b1 run, 8K 4096K 27GB, room ambient ~25.5C 24.8C 23.6C, I reckon first reading at start, next one at some point in run and last at end.



Spoiler














VRM fan did not even come on, UEFI allows you to set a profile for it as well, I will soon test with OC CPU, still not gonna be the kinda load you'd be using though with a 2990WX. Looking at HUB data it would seem even the original ZE is very capable.



Spoiler














I have created a separate ZEA thread. OP has by build info, as far as I'm concerned it's low airflow setup.


----------



## goldenleaf

elderan said:


> Is like a ekwb monoblock ok for this? Or do I really need to get the cpu block and the vrm block seperate.


Separate, I only know of the original Zenith Extreme with a mono block. Of which I have a brand new one for sale. 

But I hear that mono blocks aren't the best for performance because its possible for the waterblock not to get full 100% contact.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## elderan

goldenleaf said:


> Separate, I only know of the original Zenith Extreme with a mono block. Of which I have a brand new one for sale.
> 
> But I hear that mono blocks aren't the best for performance because its possible for the waterblock not to get full 100% contact.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Makes sense, I am trying to locate a new Zenith Extreme now. 

I heard the watercool heatkilling iv CPU block in the best right now? I would prefer to stick to all one brand if possible and do rgb aura.


----------



## elderan

elderan said:


> Makes sense, I am trying to locate a new Zenith Extreme now.
> 
> I heard the watercool heatkilling iv CPU block in the best right now? I would prefer to stick to all one brand if possible and do rgb aura.


Found a open item one on amazon, going to give it a try. 

Now I just need to nail down the cooling options. Ekwb monoblock or ekwb cpu block and vrm block from watercooled or watercooled heatkiller cpu block and vrm block from watercooled.

Also want 128gb coirsair rgb memory, any suggestions on which model?


----------



## TrixX

elderan said:


> Also want 128gb coirsair rgb memory, any suggestions on which model?


Don't. Get G.Skill they have 128GB kits which are TR4 compatible, getting B-Die on Corsair is more of an exercise in futility and then getting aggravated by the idiots on the other end of a phone call.

https://www.newegg.com/global/au-en...dr4&cm_re=g.skill_ddr4-_-20-232-335-_-Product

I'm sure the deals are better in USD


----------



## elderan

TrixX said:


> Don't. Get G.Skill they have 128GB kits which are TR4 compatible, getting B-Die on Corsair is more of an exercise in futility and then getting aggravated by the idiots on the other end of a phone call.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/global/au-en...dr4&cm_re=g.skill_ddr4-_-20-232-335-_-Product
> 
> I'm sure the deals are better in USD


Thats alot more than I planned for memory. I already have a set of 4x16gb corsair and was planning to just add another 4x16gb of the exact same model. I do want RGB no matter what I get though. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GSJHVP...olid=1RAMR9627X47B&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

If you can tell me some reasons why I should get this kit over just doing what I said would be grateful. Also keep in mind I have no plan to go bleeding edge OC. I want stability more than anything but I still want to OC the 2990wx to at least 3.8ghz.


----------



## OrionBG

elderan said:


> Thats alot more than I planned for memory. I already have a set of 4x16gb corsair and was planning to just add another 4x16gb of the exact same model. I do want RGB no matter what I get though.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GSJHVP...olid=1RAMR9627X47B&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> 
> If you can tell me some reasons why I should get this kit over just doing what I said would be grateful. Also keep in mind I have no plan to go bleeding edge OC. I want stability more than anything but I still want to OC the 2990wx to at least 3.8ghz.


It is very doubtful that you will be able to run 8 sticks or RAM at more than 2666MHz or maybe if you are lucky 2933MHz, so If you already have half the ram just get the other half. No need to pay a small fortune for whole 8 sticks. Just make sure that ASUS have validated those sticks it that configuration for your board. Check QVL.


----------



## TrixX

elderan said:


> Thats alot more than I planned for memory. I already have a set of 4x16gb corsair and was planning to just add another 4x16gb of the exact same model. I do want RGB no matter what I get though.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GSJHVP...olid=1RAMR9627X47B&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> 
> If you can tell me some reasons why I should get this kit over just doing what I said would be grateful. Also keep in mind I have no plan to go bleeding edge OC. I want stability more than anything but I still want to OC the 2990wx to at least 3.8ghz.


There's a more expensive kit from G.Skill which is RGB. You can just get the Corsair stuff. I have a set of Dominator memory on my TR4 and it's a bit meh CL16 3200MHz E-Die. Doesn't OC well and can't hold 3200MHz stable. Currently running 3000MHz and won't get any higher out of it. Only 32GB too 

The GTZR version of the G.Skill is specifically for the TR4 platform though. Hence I'd look at that first. They are all B-Die too from what I saw. Not cheap though $2555 AUD


----------



## elderan

TrixX said:


> There's a more expensive kit from G.Skill which is RGB. You can just get the Corsair stuff. I have a set of Dominator memory on my TR4 and it's a bit meh CL16 3200MHz E-Die. Doesn't OC well and can't hold 3200MHz stable. Currently running 3000MHz and won't get any higher out of it. Only 32GB too
> 
> The GTZR version of the G.Skill is specifically for the TR4 platform though. Hence I'd look at that first. They are all B-Die too from what I saw. Not cheap though $2555 AUD


Ya I am not going to spend $1,600+ USD on memory. I just ordered the corsair for about $340 usd and will add my existing 64gb once its all tested out.


----------



## phazedreality81

guys, will the zenith extreme be able to rub threadripper 3k chips? i would like to get whatever the next tr 16 core chip will be, and i dont wanna spend money on a new board. yall have any ideas?


----------



## goldenleaf

Just wait, there might be a new chipset. Why not get the 3950X? Do you need the PCI lanes?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Korben Dallas

phazedreality81 - Wait new cpu and new motherboard, and go with something like asrock or msi, gigabyte
I have ZE - it is not worth the money


----------



## phazedreality81

thanks for the reply guys. i currently have a zenith extreme and a 1920x. i mainly do video editing work and use NVME drives and SSDs for my workloads. i need the lanes and having quad channel memory helps a lot. if i can, i would rather not spend an extra 500 bucks or more for a mobo if i dont have to.


----------



## Ljugtomten

phazedreality81 said:


> thanks for the reply guys. i currently have a zenith extreme and a 1920x. i mainly do video editing work and use NVME drives and SSDs for my workloads. i need the lanes and having quad channel memory helps a lot. if i can, i would rather not spend an extra 500 bucks or more for a mobo if i dont have to.


In your case, you may want to consider a new motherboard if a new Threadripper generation will support PCIe 4 and NVMe drives supporting that.
That is of course if your current setup is maxing out your NVMe drive when loading large video files.

Isn't video editing (transcoding/rendering) using a lot of cores, and a CPU with lots of cores also something you might want to consider?


----------



## Brain29

Ljugtomten said:


> In your case, you may want to consider a new motherboard if a new Threadripper generation will support PCIe 4 and NVMe drives supporting that.
> That is of course if your current setup is maxing out your NVMe drive when loading large video files.
> 
> Isn't video editing (transcoding/rendering) using a lot of cores, and a CPU with lots of cores also something you might want to consider?


depends on what hes encoding most common renders with common codecs behind big name companies don't scale well - most big name encoders have better performance per core with intel because intel has a division that helps out these companies with common codecs
(most codecs typically only use 1 - 4 cores max beyond 4 cores your get demising return)

my 1950x isnt as much better then my 2500k (OC) then it should be when "encoding" video

its a different story for timeline editing

if you building a video/editing rig threadripper is fine if you want to build a rendering rig you want Intel -- over 8+ cores doesn't seem to help much with saving time (most codecs)
(next month it might be different but this has been the case for years for consumer level hardware)


----------



## MacMus

asus has lot of bloatware ... wait for new chipset and get MSI.


----------



## phazedreality81

at my dayjob we edit using macpros, but at home where i do my own projects, i use my zenith and 1920x. Ive never seen my speeds max out on my drives, but i have 2 1080TIs that are utilized for different programs at once, as well as 2 programs for encoding at once. just seeing the new 12 core processor and how its 25% faster than my 1920x on cinebench, i know i will have to upgrade. if i do get a new MOBO, it will definitely not be an ASUS unfortunately


----------



## zodiacsoulmate

Has anyone tried RMA their Zenith Extreme? I had some issue with my zenith extreme board, but I don't think it is a hardware issue, it's more on the firmware side of things... like implementation of NVMe 1.2 protocol... and all the bugs around bios and raid driver and everything... it's all so disappointing... anyway I guess I will hit up ASUS and ask if ZEA fixed any of the issues, but I doubt it


----------



## DarkK3y

Asus released a new Bios Today.

Did someone already test it?

„Version 2001
2019/08/08 (5.61 MBytes)
ROG ZENITH EXTREME BIOS 2001
1 Improve ezflash functionality
2 Improve memory stability“

DL: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketTR4/ROG_ZENITH_EXTREME/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME-ASUS-2001.zip


Maybe they prepare for TR Gen 3?


----------



## Palulukas

DarkK3y said:


> Asus released a new Bios Today.
> 
> Did someone already test it?
> 
> „Version 2001
> 2019/08/08 (5.61 MBytes)
> ROG ZENITH EXTREME BIOS 2001
> 1 Improve ezflash functionality
> 2 Improve memory stability“
> 
> DL: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketTR4/ROG_ZENITH_EXTREME/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME-ASUS-2001.zip
> 
> 
> Maybe they prepare for TR Gen 3?


I don't know... but I'll flash it and see if any agesa changes happened... 

Has anyone already flashed and tested?

EDIT: I just flashed the new BIOS and there seems to be no agesa changes whatsoever. I'll try to bump my memory overclocks and see if there has been an improvement.


----------



## MacMus

so what mem stabiity means?


----------



## alawadhi3000

DarkK3y said:


> Asus released a new Bios Today.
> 
> Did someone already test it?
> 
> „Version 2001
> 2019/08/08 (5.61 MBytes)
> ROG ZENITH EXTREME BIOS 2001
> 1 Improve ezflash functionality
> 2 Improve memory stability“
> 
> DL: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketTR4/ROG_ZENITH_EXTREME/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME-ASUS-2001.zip
> 
> 
> Maybe they prepare for TR Gen 3?





Palulukas said:


> I don't know... but I'll flash it and see if any agesa changes happened...
> 
> Has anyone already flashed and tested?
> 
> EDIT: I just flashed the new BIOS and there seems to be no agesa changes whatsoever. I'll try to bump my memory overclocks and see if there has been an improvement.


I've flashed it a few days ago and didn't notice any difference.

AGESA version is the same like you said so no preliminary support for TR3.


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

2001 is working fine for me so far...


----------



## Brain29

Arne Saknussemm said:


> 2001 is working fine for me so far...


tell me more ... I'll pour you another drink


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Brain29 said:


> tell me more ... I'll pour you another drink


Another...hang on....I didn't even get the first one...

2001 is acting the same as most of the other BIOS....I've had zero problems on any of them and the same blistering performance for my RAM...24/7 rock solid stable...I guess I lucked out with my components or something


----------



## adam3234

When I use the NF-A15 fan (the ones used for Noctua NH U14S TR4-SP3 coolers) with the cpu_opt header on the Zenith Extreme, the fan creates an annoying high pitch noise when the CPU is under high load or when I set it to spin at full speed in the bios however when only the Zenith Extreme's cpu_fan header is used, the NF-A15 is quiet even when I set the fan speed to max. Is this normal? There's something else I find strange, the extra NF-A15 fan that I bought that didn't come with the cpu cooler runs at 1200 rmp max while the NF-A15 fans are suppose to operate at 1500 rpm. The NF-A15 that came with the cooler works fine and runs at 1500 rpm max. It doesn't matter which of the 2 fans I use with the cpu_opt header, they both make annoying high pitch sound but when either fan is used with the cpu-fan header both or them are quiet even when at max rpm.


----------



## Jacob Smith

Hi folks! Recently bought a ZE and had to flash the bios with 2001 to get my 2080ti to work. When i try to adjust the ram settings the system keeps rebooting until i power off and reset the bios. No matter what settings i use the system hangs and im stuck at 2133. The ram i am using is corsair vengeance rgb pro ( CMW32GX4M4C3600C18 ) which i assumed would work with the latest bios. I am quite frustrated atm and would greatly appreciate any help!


----------



## ManMountain

Settings tried increased voltage to DIMM slots? With 1901 / 2001 BIOS all I do is select memory frequency of 3200MHz and set voltage @ 1.25V for DRAM AB and CD. I use Kingston HyperX Predator 32GB (HX433C16PB3K4/32) and probably could squeeze better timings.


----------



## Turok916

Long-time no posting on this thread... as today the system, in general, have been solid, with some weird hangs on some cold boots (boots enter to windows desktop and hangs) I havent had any time to troubleshoot it correctly, right now using Bios 1701 and I'm planning on to update to the latest one 2001 also one minor but annoying problem is that (dumb me for playing with the aura software update) I have updated to the latest Aura and Live Dash version and the Live dash keep crashing I manage to at least open the Live Dash (had to roll back to a previous version and re install) but now it does not do anything (no matter what version) the program does not change the actual information showed on the display (stuck on CPU temp small text). I will try the new bios and see if that somehow unstuck the Live Dash...one thing I notice is when you install Aura Sync and then the live dash this update the Aura Services and then the chaos of this two programs start. 

Some combinations of the aura sync + live dash make one or the other to crash on program launch

Right Know I'm using: 

Aura Sync Version 1.07.57 - latest (working can change colors etc)
Aura Service 3.03.39 - latest (included with the Aura Syn Version 1.07.57 under Lighting Control Folder)
Live Dash 1.05.03 - latest (open and not crash but the changes do not apply to the actual live oled display)

Also on the Asus support page for the ZE at the bottom, we have this

Utilities: AURA Lighting Control
Version 1.07.71
2019/07/22135.42 MBytes
Aura 1.07.71
New DRAM Support
1. AITC RAPIDEZ RGB
2. VENGEANCE® RGB PRO 
3. DOMINATOR® PLATINUM RGB

that Lighting control version includes the Aura Service version 3.03.56

I have tried installing that Aura Service (3.03.56) and the same problem...

Any lights on this? I will know update to latest bios and see if this make any change.


----------



## emmjawsX

Turok916 said:


> Long-time no posting on this thread... as today the system, in general, have been solid, with some weird hangs on some cold boots (boots enter to windows desktop and hangs)


I was getting the same hangs on boot, checked a lot of stuff in depth and eventually found my DRAM AB voltage was 0.02-03V lower than what it should be (running XMP). I bumped it up to 1.38 and no more random hangs - hwinfo reporting it now sits at 1.35 with occasional very short spikes to 1.37. Lots of variables and we're probably running different ram but it might be worth double checking to see if that's the problem.


----------



## Leoberti

*Memory Latency after updating BIOS to 2001*

Hey Guys,

I just flashed the BIOS on my ZE today, with the latest version 2001.

I noticed that although the RAM is stable now at 3200 Mhz (before it was unstable for more than 30 minutes) the latency increased from 66 ns to 89 ns. 
Anyone else experienced the same thing? Also the READ speed dropped by 15 GB/sec or something .. from 92 to 78 GB/sec. The write speed stayed the same.

P.S. I'm using 2 x32 GB kits form G.Skill Ripjaws 3200 Mhz , CL14 which are Samsung B-Die dual sided. The timing is set manually to 14 - 14 - 14 -14 - 34 - 44 and 1T command rate (no gear down or power down). Basically I copied all the settings from the previous BIOS and applied to the new one increasing only the frequency to 3200 Mhz from 3066 Mhz.

Thanks


----------



## mr_zbrush

Hi,

i upgraded my bios to 2001, the new bios dosnt seem to like my settings from pervious profile after i re entered everything manually

frequency and vcore dropping in windows, instability issues, thermal issues, anyone experiencing something smiliar ?


----------



## MacMus

Does anyone know if x399 will work with new tr ? I saw some post from usmus that it won't work.


----------



## Leoberti

mr_zbrush said:


> Hi,
> 
> i upgraded my bios to 2001, the new bios dosnt seem to like my settings from pervious profile after i re entered everything manually
> 
> frequency and vcore dropping in windows, instability issues, thermal issues, anyone experiencing something smiliar ?


Bad experience with this new BIOS update on my side as well. Although I have increased the frequency for the DRAM from 3066 Mhz to 3200 Mhz keeping the exact same settings for the the timings CL14 1T, i actually get a performance drop on the Read and increase in latency from 65ns to 88 ns or something like that. 
Overall is less stable than the previous version.

I think i will roll back to the previous one because this one is ****.


----------



## Leoberti

MacMus said:


> Does anyone know if x399 will work with new tr ? I saw some post from usmus that it won't work.


No one knows for sure yet, but there is a high probability that it will work, because TR is based on EPYC ROME core, and that one has the exact socket. You will not have PCI-E 4.0 though...


----------



## MacMus

Leoberti said:


> Bad experience with this new BIOS update on my side as well. Although I have increased the frequency for the DRAM from 3066 Mhz to 3200 Mhz keeping the exact same settings for the the timings CL14 1T, i actually get a performance drop on the Read and increase in latency from 65ns to 88 ns or something like that.
> Overall is less stable than the previous version.
> 
> I think i will roll back to the previous one because this one is ****.


that is going to be even worse if it turns out x399 is going to be abandon entirely by AMD


----------



## Turok916

emmjawsX said:


> I was getting the same hangs on boot, checked a lot of stuff in depth and eventually found my DRAM AB voltage was 0.02-03V lower than what it should be (running XMP). I bumped it up to 1.38 and no more random hangs - hwinfo reporting it now sits at 1.35 with occasional very short spikes to 1.37. Lots of variables and we're probably running different ram but it might be worth double checking to see if that's the problem.


emmjawsX thanks, I have being playing a little (no much free time these days) and after a failed attempt to increase my negative offset on the vcore I have to do a clear cmos and I havent have any issue for more than 2 weeks this include idle, low load and "full load" aka gaming or heavy multitasking. My ram voltages as reported by HWinfo under the Asus WMI section DRAM AB Voltage 1.352 with some shorts spikes to 1.373 as you report sames goes for the DRAM CD Voltages, the DRAM AB and CD (VRM) voltages are 1.350 and with some spikes to 1.360

I havent manage to make the oled screen work again (stuck on "small text")...

EDIT: Im on Bios Version 2001


----------



## Turok916

Leoberti said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just flashed the BIOS on my ZE today, with the latest version 2001.
> 
> I noticed that although the RAM is stable now at 3200 Mhz (before it was unstable for more than 30 minutes) the latency increased from 66 ns to 89 ns.
> Anyone else experienced the same thing? Also the READ speed dropped by 15 GB/sec or something .. from 92 to 78 GB/sec. The write speed stayed the same.
> 
> P.S. I'm using 2 x32 GB kits form G.Skill Ripjaws 3200 Mhz , CL14 which are Samsung B-Die dual sided. The timing is set manually to 14 - 14 - 14 -14 - 34 - 44 and 1T command rate (no gear down or power down). Basically I copied all the settings from the previous BIOS and applied to the new one increasing only the frequency to 3200 Mhz from 3066 Mhz.
> 
> Thanks


what are you using to measure? aida 64 cache & memory benchmark? I did make a test after updating to 2001 Bios and for what I recall I didnt change too much anyway my results are kinda average.



mr_zbrush said:


> Hi,
> 
> i upgraded my bios to 2001, the new bios dosnt seem to like my settings from pervious profile after i re entered everything manually
> 
> frequency and vcore dropping in windows, instability issues, thermal issues, anyone experiencing something smiliar ?


I havent had any problems on that side, in fact I'm trying to adjust my voltages, are you using Load Line Calibration ? if yes in what setting ? are you stock on the cpu ?


----------



## mr_zbrush

Turok916 said:


> what are you using to measure? aida 64 cache & memory benchmark? I did make a test after updating to 2001 Bios and for what I recall I didnt change too much anyway my results are kinda average.
> 
> 
> 
> I havent had any problems on that side, in fact I'm trying to adjust my voltages, are you using Load Line Calibration ? if yes in what setting ? are you stock on the cpu ?


im using LLC L1 .. i feel this version has a different programmable core, i managed to hit 3.6Ghz stable with 3000Mhz vs 2666 with previous version, temps are slightly higher than usual tho by 5c, using corsair H100i ... however rendering with Maya /Arnold renderer was very stable with max temp 65c .. prime95 also stable

AIDA stability test freezing after 5 seconds, i figured it might be aida64 ver 6 architecture might not be compatible with the board and TR updates however i need to do my research on that one, its unusual that one stress test from one software fails .. while real world ( Maya 3D 4K rendering ) eats all RAM and CPU cores like a monster yet still stable


----------



## antr1x

Hi all! Tell me please how to properly overclock the memory to 2933 frequency? What timings to set and so on? I am using two G.Skill F4-3600C17D-32GTZR kits.

specs (if needed)
cpu: threadripper 2990wx
mb: ze ofc (bios ver 2001)
psu: rog thor 1200


----------



## Turok916

antr1x said:


> Hi all! Tell me please how to properly overclock the memory to 2933 frequency? What timings to set and so on? I am using two G.Skill F4-3600C17D-32GTZR kits.
> 
> specs (if needed)
> cpu: threadripper 2990wx
> mb: ze ofc (bios ver 2001)
> psu: rog thor 1200


Your kit should be able to hit more than 2933 Mhz, I have a G.Skill F4-3200C16-8GTZR (Sticks) kit name: F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR and im at 3200 mhz, if you change just the frequency from auto to 2933 on the bios can you boot? I have some timmings but probably does are not going to work for you.


----------



## Turok916

Can anyone tell me if they have tried this new utility Armory Crate on the support page of the Zenith Extreme page? it states to uninstall aura so this reinstalls it? and now is part of that utility or what? I still have some problems with my live dash so I was thinking in give it a try to that but want to know if someone have try it and what is the outcome. 

Regards!


----------



## zodiacsoulmate

Is it possible to switch Boot VGA adapter?

I'm on ubuntu and I want to pass-through my GPU on first slot PCIe to a Qemu KVM, however if I do vfio-pci the first slot VGA, ubuntu will hang at boot. I don't really want to disable VGA on my ubuntu host, as I do use desktop environment rn...


----------



## myionzolo

I have solved with LLC AUTO, with procODT 48, RTT_NOM RZQ/7 and 34, RTT_WR OFF and RTT_PARK (48)RZQ/5 now i want try extreme profile someone say tell me is dangerous to use dram voltage at 1.51V?


----------



## x7007

does anyone have stuttering with with smt in COD MW? because I am getting stuttering compare to no smt. sometimes it takes a game but it always happens.


----------



## neil_tohno

3466 MT/s

Finally


----------



## MacMus

does this motherboard has an option to select primary graphic card to use as output device ?

I want to use 2x 2slot graphic cards in PCIE_1 and PCIE_3 for my VMs and use 4th small one just to output graphic interface e.g bios.. i did not find option to select that in BIOS ;-(


----------



## zodiacsoulmate

MacMus said:


> does this motherboard has an option to select primary graphic card to use as output device ?
> 
> I want to use 2x 2slot graphic cards in PCIE_1 and PCIE_3 for my VMs and use 4th small one just to output graphic interface e.g bios.. i did not find option to select that in BIOS ;-(


no it doesn't. quite sad


----------



## MacMus

zodiacsoulmate said:


> no it doesn't. quite sad


any other x399 board which supports that ?


----------



## zodiacsoulmate

MacMus said:


> any other x399 board which supports that ?


no idea. I have been trying to passthrough the primary graphic card in proxmox with no success. also tested clean qemu in ubuntu also couldn't seem to passthrough the primary graphic (either Nvidia or AMD). Only way to make it work that I found is to not boot UEFI, but this is really not ideal.


----------



## zodiacsoulmate

zodiacsoulmate said:


> no idea. I have been trying to passthrough the primary graphic card in proxmox with no success. also tested clean qemu in ubuntu also couldn't seem to passthrough the primary graphic (either Nvidia or AMD). Only way to make it work that I found is to not boot UEFI, but this is really not ideal.


oh actually, passthrough is working with primary graphic on my RX580, my GTX1060 primary still have issue, but I have repurposed the gtx1060 to something else.

I thought it wasn't working because it is complete black screen when passthrough primary, but actually the black screen is a very common AMD driver issue, where you need to install driver first, before passthrough the card, or you need to passthrough the card and also have Spice enabled, so you can manually install the Radeon Pro driver (not with installer, but through device manager).


----------



## Jerky_san

Question... If you all do performance level 3 with a 2990wx and do a benchmark how high does your VRM temps get? I have a literal 80mm fan blowing on mine and it gets to 100C+ which causes the CPU to throttle. I have even put new thermal tape down thinking it dried up or something so was wanting to get an idea of what you all get.


----------



## MajorSmasher

I know this is an older post but, I can't help but share my blood, sweat and tears of my experience squeezing an AMD 2920X Threadripper on this board. I'm not an expert, but have spent some considerable time tweaking my rig for stability. Send me a message if you are interested in seeing more BIOS configuration.











You may notice my memory voltage is too high... but stability doesn't come easy, so I've opted for the higher values.


----------



## GodofROG

Can anyone tell me how to set fCLK? I don't see it in Tweakers Paradise - I am pretty sure I saw it at some point in bois but I don't see it anymore.

@MajorSmasher Lets talk - I want to go further - I think both of us can improve from here- I have almost the exact same ram as you - and mine wanted to doing the same and ran only at 2133 - I had to manually set all the timings for 3333 because the XMP didnt play nice, I could boot but I'd only last a few hours in windows until memory related BSOD.


----------



## ilin

Can anybody help with two issues.

Zenith Extreme/1950x/4x16Gb(CMK64GX4M4D3000C16)/QuadroP4000/AX1200i

The MB got used (to replace dead MSI MEG X399), runs vmware workstation 15 on Win10 21H1 in 24x7 mode.

I have two issues with this motherboard.
1) BIOS (CMOS) reset (Time/XMP/OC/etc.) after each power unplug. The CMOS battery is fine (3.22V, replaced to a new one - same issue). All components (PSU/RAM/VGA) were fine with MSI MEG X399... 
2) LiveDash POST information is corrupted - it shows POST codes something like: C..E:71 (Not CODE:71, as it should be). If I change to "Large text" in the LiveDash app, then it shows the CPU temp without any issues, but after reboot the POST codes are always in "Small text" with some information corrupted...

Latest BIOS (2201). Flashed a few earlier versions - same... 

Are there any chance to fix any one or both?


----------

